# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Multimedia Software > [all variants] Guide to Get the Best Performace from the GMA 500

## sammyboy405

-------- Ubuntu 10.10 -----------
Requirements:
Ubuntu 10.10 Installed
Internet Connection

These instructions are based off information from this wiki

There are other ways of doing what I do ..  Do it how you see fit But these are the Steps I took to get Everything working Properly.

1. 

```
Open A Term Windows
```

2. 

```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/ppa && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d poulsbo-config
```

3. 

```
sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
```

Add the Following: Should fix the Brightness Key


```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor"
```

If you have 1GB Of Ram Add this:


```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="mem=896mb"
```

If you have 2GB of Ram Add this:


```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="mem=1920mb"
```

Now Run
4. 

```
sudo update-grub
```

5. Reboot

6. Open a Term Window
7. Run


```
sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

Make your xorg.conf look something like this:


```
Section "Device"
        Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
        Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
        Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
        Option "ExaNoComposite" "true"
EndSection
```

(Optional) add the following to the bottom of your xorg.conf file this will allow you to be able to do a CTRL+ALT+Backspace to restart your GUI/X11 session.



```
Section "ServerFlags"
        Option  "DontZap"       "False"
EndSection
```

Add the following Line at your risk. It could have mixed results. Ive have very good luck thus far performance wise with it.


```
        "AccelMethod" "UXA"
```

If you use this you need to change to the following as well.


```
        Option "UxaNoComposite" "true"
```

8. Reboot Once more and your done unless you want Compiz. Continue on if you would like to install compiz.
9. Download http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/poul...004um3_all.deb
10. Open a Term Window
11. Run (from the location you downloaded it to. Most likely [~/Downloads])


```
sudo dpkg -i poulsbo-config_0.1.2~1004um3_all.deb
```

-- Note keep this file around you will need it if you update your kernel.

12. Check you xorg.conf file..  This is only a precautionary measure. A Couple of times my xorg.conf went blank after installing the custom poulsbo-config


```
cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

13. Now install Compiz


```
sudo apt-get install compiz
```


14. Reboot and You should now be able to enable effects..

Ive tested this procedures a couple of times on a Dell Mini 1010 and it seems to work fine.  

However if ANYONE can figure out how to get Unity to work let me know. The whole reason I put 10.10 back on my Netbook was for Unity and it dont work. There is a Bug open here http://code.google.com/p/gma500/issues/detail?id=39 for more information.


I Hope this helps everyone.

-------------------- Everything Below is Only for 9.10 ----------
*Update*  If you are trying Out 9.10 Karmic.  You can get some good install Instructions here http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1253406  All the Performance tweaks found here on this thread will still work on 9.10 after you have installed the driver. Just Make sure you have the Latest and Greatest Kernel installed before proceeding with the 9.10 version of the GMA 500 drivers *Update*

Im Modifying these procedures and Including New steps, and tweaks that have been proven to work thus far. This should work for any system having a GMA500 Video Chipset. Although it was written using a Dell Mini 10. So I Have not tested it on any other system. But there is no reason why it wouldn't work on other systems.

Before Starting this Make sure you have the Latest Kernel. As of right now its .15 But if there is one Higher Make sure you have it before performing the steps below.

First lets check to make sure you have the latest Kernel version before we proceed.
From the Terminal:


```
uname -a
```

This will display your Kernel version. If it is 2.6.28.15 or Higher You are done. And continue down below. If it is not then do the following steps:


```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
```

Reboot
go back into a terminal


```
uname -a
```

Make sure your Upgrade happened. If it did and you want to get rid of your old Kernel you can do:


```
sudo apt-get autoremove
```

If not, no harm done, it wont hurt anything to leave it other than eat up about 100meg of space. Just continue on with the Guide.

---Continue on From here if you have the Newest Kernel Version---

From the Terminal:
Add this to your repository


```
sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-mobile.list
```

add these 2 lines



```
deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mobile/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mobile/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
```

then ctrl+o (which saves it)
Then ctrl+x (To Exit)

Now you need to authenticate the keys



```
sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys C6598A30
```

[/code]Now that your Ubuntu-Mobile Key is added do the Following.

The Following Packages need to be Installed Most are Dependences.

    * psb-firmware - Binary firmware for the Poulsbo (psb) 3D X11 driver
    * psb-modules - Kernel module built for -generic or -lpia kernel
    * psb-kernel-source - Kernel module for the Poulsbo (psb) 2D X11 driver
    * psb-kernel-headers - Kernel module headers for the Poulsbo (psb) 2D X11 driver
    * xpsb-glx - X11 drivers for Poulsbo (psb) 3D acceleration
    * poulsbo-driver-3d - Metapackage for the 3D Poulsbo (psb) X11 driver.
    * poulsbo-driver-2d - Metapackage for the 2D Poulsbo (psb) X11 driver.



From a Terminal (this should install all the above):


```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d psb-firmware
```

Reboot
Make sure you have NO USB devices Hooked up as this will cause conflicting results with the poulsbo-driver-3d drivers. (see fix below for stability)

Once rebooted open a terminal and make a back up of your xorg.conf file.(fresh install may have a null xorg.conf file this is normal and ok)



```
sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
```

Open up your xorg.conf and add the below contents inside it.


```
sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

Make the Section "Device" Look like this :



```
Section "Device"
        Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
        Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
        Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
EndSection
```

(Optional) add the following to the bottom of your xorg.conf file this will allow you to be able to do a CTRL+ALT+Backspace to restart your GUI/X11 session.



```
Section "ServerFlags"
        Option  "DontZap"       "False"
EndSection
```

Add the following Line at your risk. It could have mixed results. Ive have very good luck thus far performance wise with it.


```
        "AccelMethod" "UXA"
```

Reboot one last time and you should be rocking and rolling. Now what this did is allow the 3d Drivers to be installed and are in Partial use. Compiz and any other 3d Software "May" Not work I haven't 100% tested it. But modifying your xorg.conf with the above setting will allow you to be able to use External USB Devices with out random freezes.

If you have a fresh install you may need to recheck your xorg.conf file after you reboot as when the xserver configures itself it may put back the default settings. Those that had xserver setup before hand you should be fine. But if you feel that something isnt right, you may want to go and check your xorg.conf file again and be sure that the options are still there.

Leave out the xorg.conf if you don't plan on using anything USB. Although since your keyboard / touch-pad is technically USB I still had random Freezes Have 3d Enabled.

So I Highly Recommend using my xorg.conf example. I have had great success with it.

For those who are getting DRM errors after Upgrading from / to a new Kernel after doing the Old Procedures I had listed here do the following.



```
sudo apt-get install psb-kernel-source
```

Reboot and then you should be good to go again. You may want to add the 3d to give you some extra performance. If so just start from the top of this message and start from the beginning like you where installing for the first time. and that should do the trick.

I want to thank the MyDellMini Forum members who helped me sort all this out and been patient with me. meecect and durj.  If you have a Dell Mini and need some more additional help or want to be in our community follow the link MyDellMini

Also for those Brave souls who would like to take things a step further and tweak the performance.  Follow the Guide / Step / Suggestion found here on the Ubuntu forums. Do not do those Steps unless you know what you are doing. It Does require some Linux Knowledge. And It has you upgrade to the 2.6.30 Kernel.  So it "May" not work with the PSB Drivers. The Tweaking guide was written for desktop style Intel Video cards and not Portable. So use this information at your own risk if you decide to play with tweaking the performance. Ive gone as far as I can take it until I decide to bite the bullet and try out the 2.6.30 Kernel. Once I get some more time I will play with 2.6.30.

I wrote this kinda quick, im hoping I haven't left anything out.  This should work on Kubuntu and Ubuntu. I have not Tried Xubuntu, But I bet it will work fine on it as well.

I will do my best to keep this updated as new versions come out. And fixes for existing issues like the USB / 3d issue.

----------


## sammyboy405

some Typo's fixed and Additional links added.

----------


## duanedesign

great contribution.

I am sure GMA500 Video Chipset and Dell Mini 10 owners will greatly appreciate this.

----------


## s-tobe

is this procedure valid for netbook remix 9.04 on my asus 1101ha as well or for just plain jaunty j.

I tried this procedure on UNR 9.10 and it failed on install xserver-xorg-video-psb which was failing due to libdrm-poulsbo1. If I install the libdrm-poulsbo1 package the netbook remix and all other xserver packages will be removed. That seems to be destructive.

Is there a solution for Karmic in case the above answer is NO?

----------


## gururise

So can anyone confirm if 3d and video acceleration are working?  I know there are some patches for Mplayer to add va-api, will those work with this driver?  I really want to get rid of Vista on my Acer Aspire One (AO751h)

----------


## sammyboy405

> So can anyone confirm if 3d and video acceleration are working?  I know there are some patches for Mplayer to add va-api, will those work with this driver?  I really want to get rid of Vista on my Acer Aspire One (AO751h)


3d Works. But there is a catch 22

if you dont use anything USB 3d will work. The minute you plug anything in or do anything with USB you will either freeze immediately or have random freezes.  I had compiz running quite nicely, I just cant deal with the freezes because I use a USB Mouse and a External HD sometimes.

in the xorg.conf file the  option for DRI is disabling the 3d part but still allowing, I think they called the XV drawing feature to still work wich gives you a little bit more of a graphics performance boost.  

And yes when I made this I should of just Put Ubuntu 9.04 All Variants.

Glxgears for me is showing an avg of about 124fps  Not sure how good glxgears is though.

----------


## sammyboy405

Updated to show for .15 Kernel.

----------


## sammyboy405

Hey can someone Explain this for me.  Im a bit out of my league here.

http://koldfront.dk/gitweb?p=psb;a=summary

I Ran across this via another forum.  But is it me or is that looking like the Ubuntu-Mobile team is working on some new stuff for the PSB?

Can someone that uses git decrypt what im seeing there?

Also I Dont know if there is any hope on this.  But it seems the folks over at Fedora came up with a solution for the PSB

http://www.happyassassin.net/2009/08...ompiz-support/

Maybe someone that has the Ubuntu force inside them can take a look at what they did and make it work for Ubuntu?

----------


## sammyboy405

Ive been running a new config setup. Thought id share it. Haven't had any lock ups yet. AND im getting 130 to 150fps with Compiz Working.

Here it goes. Im going off memory on what I did. You must already have done guide written above.

I Perfer nano to edit. ctrl+o to save and ctrl+x to exit

Open A Terminal:


```
sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
```

You should find a line that looks like this (your root UUID and kernel version will/may vary)


```
kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-14-generic root=UUID=c34d1d57-59d3-4f6f-abc1-fd83aea4 ro quiet splash
```

 Change it to this (bold is to emphasize what needs changing)


```
kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-14-generic root=UUID=c34d1d57-59d3-4f6f-abc1-fd83aea4 ro quiet nosplash mem=786mb
```

This tells grub to force the kernel to recognize only 786mb of the installed 1GB, leaving 238mb free for the graphics adapter to use. The nosplash option prevents any sexy graphics being displayed during boot. Im not sure if this is *essential* but it seemed like a good idea?

Now for Compiz.



```
sudo nano /usr/bin/compiz
```

press ctrl+w and type whitelist and press enter.



```
WHITELIST=nvidia intel ati radeon i810 fglrx
```

 Change it to this:


```
WHITELIST=psb nvidia intel ati radeon i810 fglrx
```

Now your going to need to edit a line in your xorg.conf file. Doing this will allow for 3d effects.



```
sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

Find the line



```
Option "DRI" "off"
and make it look like
 Option "DRI" "on"
```

Now Reboot.

Once Rebooted

click System -> Preferences -> Appearance and click the Visual Effects tab. I chose Normal just to get things started

Now Hope and Pray? LOL Have fun with it .. Also Check out X.Org Wiki - Home check out there FAQ there on some different options you can do inside your xorg.conf file with the 3d/2d settings.

Also Play with the Memory settings for the Kernel. I just choice a semi round number. I also installed compizconfig-settings-manager to fine tune the compiz setup you might or might not want to try it? Rotating desktop seems to work.

----------


## divan0

Great news! Thank you for sharing this!

----------


## crawlerzero

Thank you so much for this fix.  I have been searching for days for a solution, and none of the fixes that I have found in other threads have worked.  Some have even crippled my computer beyond my ability to recover.

I am running 9.04 on a Dell Mini 12.

I did experience a DRM error after following the procedure (which included upgrading my kernel from .14 to .15 by enabling the pre-release {jaunty proposed} option in the update section of Sofware Sources)

After that I followed your instruction you provided and it worked, though at first I had some difficulty.

I used:



```
sudo apt-get install psb-kernel-source
```

In your version there is an (s) on the end, though I followed back up and found the package referenced above.  I only point out this type because I am new to Ubuntu and (regarding Linux) follow instructions to the letter, and thought that other new users might run into the same issue due to their inexperience.

Again, thank you very much.  This was awesome.  I have a working computer again!   :Very Happy:

----------


## sammyboy405

> Thank you so much for this fix.  I have been searching for days for a solution, and none of the fixes that I have found in other threads have worked.  Some have even crippled my computer beyond my ability to recover.
> 
> I am running 9.04 on a Dell Mini 12.
> 
> I did experience a DRM error after following the procedure (which included upgrading my kernel from .14 to .15 by enabling the pre-release {jaunty proposed} option in the update section of Sofware Sources)
> 
> After that I followed your instruction you provided and it worked, though at first I had some difficulty.
> 
> I used:
> ...


Thanks for the info.  Ive corrected the Type-o

Ive got more Fixes Coming. I think ive got the Lock ups fixed. Gonna let it go one more day and I will post what I Did to fix the Lockups on USB while running 3d mode.

----------


## sammyboy405

OK Im convinced this works.  Ive done everything I can think of to get it to lock up.  and it just wont do it.

to Run 3d with no lock ups you need to modify your xorg.conf


remove the DRI Option line 

and add in its place



```
  Option "IgnoreACPI" "yes"
```

Reboot or CTRL+ALT+BackSpace  Reboot would be better.

And Let us know how it goes.

----------


## foggydude

> is this procedure valid for netbook remix 9.04 on my asus 1101ha as well or for just plain jaunty j.
> 
> I tried this procedure on UNR 9.10 and it failed on install xserver-xorg-video-psb which was failing due to libdrm-poulsbo1. If I install the libdrm-poulsbo1 package the netbook remix and all other xserver packages will be removed. That seems to be destructive.
> 
> Is there a solution for Karmic in case the above answer is NO?


i cant get it with cause something that seems close



```
/$ sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx xserver-xorg-video-psb libdrm-poulsbo1 psb-modules psb-kernel-source psb-kernel-headers xpsb-glx poulsbo-driver-3d poulsbo-driver-2d
```

(the above are the packages suggested by the how to AND some packages that apt-get said were dependencies that it was not going to install itself

output:


```
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
libgl1-mesa-glx is already the newest version.
psb-modules is already the newest version.
psb-modules set to manually installed.
Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.
The following information may help to resolve the situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies:
  libdrm-poulsbo1: Conflicts: libdrm2 but 2.4.12+git20090806.d74c67fb-0ubuntu0sarvatt is to be installed
E: Broken packages
```

im reaaally not looking forward to downgrade or even to reinstall. so is there a solution? Or just wait till time will solve (and use windows in the meantime: it sucks, but works). but at least this post gives me a sparkle of hope. please tell me that its doable in Karmic...

----------


## lindsredding

Thanks so much for this.

I was keen to try Ubuntu on my new Acer Aspire One AO751H but having spent a couple of days banging my head off the slow graphics problem which rendered the OS all but unusable and getting nowhere, I was about to uninstall and setle for the pre-installed WinXP.

I followed your (excelent and clear) instructions, and behold - UNR is now snappy, responsive and looking very nice. No problems so far with using the USB ports either.

Thanks again - I've been listening to people banging on about Linux for years and never taken the plunge - now I see what all the fuss is about!

Cheers  :Smile: 

Linds

Auckland, New Zealand

----------


## libertypilot

I'm having trouble getting my GMA500 to work right it would seem. My firefox is still choppy and anytime I scroll or move windows around its quite laggy. 

I'm running an Acer AO751h with xubuntu 9.04. I used Synaptic Package Manager to install the poulsbo drivers (both 2d and 3d, although I don't think I really have a need for 3d), and it installed all their dependencies as well. I double checked with the list of packages you had and made sure they were all installed as well and then I modified my xorg.conf accordingly. Still, no luck, its pretty choppy. I do however have my computer working at the native 1366x768 rather than the default 1024x768.

Any ideas on what I'm doing wrong or what could be going on?

----------


## Anfanglir

good instructions sammyboy405 

i just tried out the editing tweaks of xorg.conf and grub/menu.lst on my Fujitsu u820, and I can confirm that it works, compiz runs with extra effects, glxgears gives me 260 fps, and Planet Penguin runs OK (but with a low framerate). I haven't used it long enough to judge if the setup is stable, but accessing a usb memory stick didn't cause any problems.

BTW, I still use .11 kernel, as .15 boots without a GUI on my machine



/ Anfanglir

----------


## Steeve Cottin

Thank you very much for this  :KDE Star:  help to activate DRI ( [quote=sammyboy405;7775498] )

I tried it with my _Acer Aspire One 751_ (*AO751h*), but it didn't work at the first time (without "nosplash") as I get problems with :

soundwifi (unable to connect to the netwok)...


I need to add *before the kernel* line in the menu.lst file (804864=738*1024) :




```

 uppermem	804864
```


And now it works fine.

----------


## axel.villamo

Hi all you netbook freaks!

If anybody could confirm that this will work with the asus eee 1101HA please write it here?

You who say that everything works fine, do you mean the whole system, sound, wifi, bluetooth etc?

How about help from the gma 500 chipset to play h264 movies? Are there support for this as well or are there possibilitis for this in the future?

/Axel Villamo
Sweden

----------


## olaf1234

Hi !

(Sorry, english is not my mother-language)

Since two weeks I'm searching a possibility for the gma500 on my Asus Eee 1101HA.
I followed this guide, but after that the netbook "crashed":

At first I have to upgrade my ubuntu 9.04 to kernel .31 because the wired+wireless LAN + WLAN did not work with earlier kernels I have tried.
After upgrading to kernel .31 my LAN and WLAN works, so I was able to followed this guide. After installing the packages, after the reboot, the display is "black", no GUI. Nothing works, I have to shut off the netbook  :d'oh!: with the powerbutton.

I boot into the old kernel (by the way, there was a dri-error-message), de-installed / delete the new packages (psb a.s.o.) I have installed before (with the new kernel), and then I'm able to boot in the new kernel again.

Any idea?
I there any solution for my Asus 1101? In this condition it is only for Windows or the trash.
May I give you some informations for search&find the error?

bye
Olaf

----------


## zefrane

Olaf (and everybody else with an 1101ha out there),

I had the same problem as you and run into the same errors.
 To get wifi up and running I install via an usb stick the kernel 2.6.30 or above. Everytime you re-install you start with this. I tried to fix for two days (nights :Wink: ) the GMA 500 driver below the kernel 2.6.30. No luck. No sleep, angry girlfriend.... all this mess.
So just change the game. Fix the Wifi on the .15 kernel and then use the guide from sammyboy.

1) install the wifi drivers from Atheros.
   Here is a german guide I followed 
http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ub...eee-1101-ha/2/

   But as it is the same issue with the 1008 there should be a lot of guides around.
   In this process you anyway get the 2.5.15 kernel and all backports modules.

2) install as described the GMA 500 driver. I personally made here the following small changes
  -  I authenticated the key by



> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys C6598A30


- make sure the install the kernel source



> sudo apt-get install psb-kernel-source


cheers

----------


## bodhi.zazen

I have tried working with this driver to no avail. I can install it on Ubuntu and Fedora and it works fine.

What I would like to see is the driver and associated packages available as source, one that can be installed on other distros such as Arch Linux, Slackware, etc.

----------


## Ohrer

Thank you very much, It works fine in Packard Bell DOT.M SP001 with a 11,6" screen.

----------


## sammyboy405

> Olaf (and everybody else with an 1101ha out there),
> 
> I had the same problem as you and run into the same errors.
>  To get wifi up and running I install via an usb stick the kernel 2.6.30 or above. Everytime you re-install you start with this. I tried to fix for two days (nights) the GMA 500 driver below the kernel 2.6.30. No luck. No sleep, angry girlfriend.... all this mess.
> So just change the game. Fix the Wifi on the .15 kernel and then use the guide from sammyboy.
> 
> 1) install the wifi drivers from Atheros.
>    Here is a german guide I followed 
> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ub...eee-1101-ha/2/
> ...


Thanks for that. i will Update the Guide. Thats alot Easier for people. I Forgot about doing that.

----------


## acidrock

Sammy I upgraded the kernal and I goofed up while im trying to make the psb work again...now i got every thing properly installed and xorg.conf is fine but its still not working!
please dont tell me i have to go back and install old keranl

----------


## wildframe

This worked a treat on my new Acer 751h running 9.04 but stuck on Kernel -13. Finally, I have great video playback albeit not 1080P but that's no biggie for me.

Thanks once again for all you good work and clear instructions.

----------


## jbernardo

Thanks, the IgnoreACPI entry in xorg.conf seems to have fixed the hangs in X. Still no kwin effects, and kde system settings says compositing is disabled.
The grub/kernel options in menu.conf don't seem to have change anything, at least on my Asus 1101HA.

----------


## Ohrer

I need compiz working but don't know if I have to modificate GRUB and compiz settings, and then modify the DRI options, or only change the DRI. Could anyone light me?

----------


## sammyboy405

> I need compiz working but don't know if I have to modificate GRUB and compiz settings, and then modify the DRI options, or only change the DRI. Could anyone light me?


Follow the guide..

Depending on how much Memory you have is weather or not you need to modify your GRUB.  if you have 2gb id say forgo that.  If you have 1gb  You will need to do Grub.

And as for DRI

If its turned off then 3d is disabled.

Also for those brave enough has anyone tried to venture outside the box..

add to xorg.conf




```
Option "AccelMethod" "UXA"
```

Make sure you dont have DRI set to OFF thought. else it defeats the purpose.




> Performance regressions on Intel graphics cards
> 
> Users of Intel video chipsets have reported performance regressions in Ubuntu 8.10 compared with previous releases (252094). Many of the issues have been resolved in Ubuntu 9.04, but some remain.
> 
>     *
> 
>       Some users have found improved performance by using the "greedy" migration heuristic. This can be done by running "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf", and adding Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy" to the Device section of your xorg.conf.
>     *
> 
> ...

----------


## adriantry

Thanks Sammyboy405

It worked on my Acer Aspire One AO751h (the 11" one) running the latest Linux Mint. It didn't work at first, then I noticed the comment about installing psb-kernel-source and all is good.

Suspend (actually resume) still isn't working. Has anyone been successful with that on an AO751h?

Thanks!

Adrian

----------


## olaf1234

hi

zefrane: thank you very much, your solution works on my Asus Eee 1101  :Smile: 
Scrolling is not perfect, but very (!) much better than before.

I have two questions:

- this way only works on  the kernel .15, this mean that I'm not able to upgrade the kernel in future ?!
- I'm not able to change the brightness of the screen after your described way. I think the battery will be empty very fast now. Is there any solution ?

bye
Olaf

----------


## Phobiac

> OK Im convinced this works.  Ive done everything I can think of to get it to lock up.  and it just wont do it.
> 
> to Run 3d with no lock ups you need to modify your xorg.conf
> 
> 
> remove the DRI Option line 
> 
> and add in its place
> 
> ...


It'd be great for people just skimming the guide if you edited your first post to note this, as it still says to use the DRI line. I'm using that line and the DRI line, though, is that that wrong way to go about it?

I'll also add that using Option "AccelMethod" "UXA" works fine on my system, but I haven't tested how reliable it is. Thank you for this guide, it finally got my fujitsu U820 running at native resolution in a reliable way.

Edit: UXA is unstable, at this time, for my system. Anyone with a U820 should keep that in mind.

----------


## sammyboy405

> It'd be great for people just skimming the guide if you edited your first post to note this, as it still says to use the DRI line. I'm using that line and the DRI line, though, is that that wrong way to go about it?
> 
> I'll also add that using Option "AccelMethod" "UXA" works fine on my system, but I haven't tested how reliable it is. Thank you for this guide, it finally got my fujitsu U820 running at native resolution in a reliable way.


Updated :

Removed the dri off option as its not needed anymore.

Added (at your own risk of course results may vary lol)

"AccelMethod"  "UXA"

----------


## excogitation

I just installed some updates without paying attention and now my Vaio P only boots to a black screen - is anybody else experiencing this?

----------


## bodhi.zazen

Usually that happens when you install a new kernel.

You need to remove and re-install the psb kernel source.



```
sudo apt-get remove psb-kernel-source
sudo apt-get install psb-kernel-source
```

----------


## excogitation

No luck yet.

I guess I'll pay more attention to what I'm upgrading next time  :Razz:

----------


## tjwallace

I have tried using the 2.6.30 kernel but psb-kernel-source won't compile after.

----------


## ayoli

hi there,

thanks for instructions to install psb driver.

It works on my asus 1101ha but I can't run compiz
glxinfo output shows that direct rendering is present so I don't know where the problem is.

Any clue ?

----------


## jbernardo

> hi there,
> 
> thanks for instructions to install psb driver.
> 
> It works on my asus 1101ha but I can't run compiz
> glxinfo output shows that direct rendering is present so I don't know where the problem is.
> 
> Any clue ?


On my 1101ha (running kubuntu karmic) I still have a lot of problems. Kwin effects won't work; receiving a video call in skype hangs the system (only sysrq reisub to boot gets me out); kaffeine hangs the system; "/usr/lib/xscreensavers/glblur -fps -window" gives only 16fps, on my AA1 I get 30.
My guess is that 3d support isn't that stable yet...

----------


## tjwallace

> hi there,
> 
> thanks for instructions to install psb driver.
> 
> It works on my asus 1101ha but I can't run compiz
> glxinfo output shows that direct rendering is present so I don't know where the problem is.
> 
> Any clue ?


Make sure you install poulsbo-driver-2d and poulsbo-driver-3d 

```
sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d
```

and also add the psb driver to WHITELIST in /usr/bin/compiz.  Edit /usr/bin/compiz and search for WHITELIST, make it look like this:


```
WHITELIST=psb nvidia intel ati radeon i810 fglrx
```

----------


## ayoli

> Make sure you install poulsbo-driver-2d and poulsbo-driver-3d 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d
> ```
> 
> and also add the psb driver to WHITELIST in /usr/bin/compiz.  Edit /usr/bin/compiz and search for WHITELIST, make it look like this:
> 
> 
> ...


Arf, it was supposed to be done but after a verification the 3d one was missing
the psb driver was already add to compiz whitelist.

now compiz still doesn't work, but the error is different.
it tells that there is no manageable screens found on display 0:0

*EDIT* : fixed : I add to disable metacity compositor, now compiz works  :Smile: 
Thx.

----------


## tjwallace

Does anyone notice that changing the screen brightness is a horribly laggy process?  I am using an Acer Aspire One 0751h.

----------


## SQuark

From the guide:




> Add the following Line at your risk. It could have mixed results. Ive have very good luck thus far performance wise with it.
> 
> 
> ```
>         "AccelMethod" "UXA"
> ```


It's not very clear where to do this... I'm guessing I replace the line

```
Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
```

with it?

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> From the guide:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not very clear where to do this... I'm guessing I replace the line
> 
> ```
> Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
> ```
> ...


Yes, exactly =)

----------


## eaz2

This is a VERY VERY good post! 
my Acer aspire one 751 (AO751) is running excellent on Xubuntu 9.04 in 1366 x 768

I had to run the DRM fix also, and switched to UXA.

this is how this netbook should run..
thanks again! :Guitar: 

Xubuntu 2.6.28.15, xfce 4.6

----------


## isaidi

> This is a VERY VERY good post! 
> my Acer aspire one 751 (AO751) is running excellent on Xubuntu 9.04 in 1366 x 768
> 
> I had to run the DRM fix also, and switched to UXA.
> 
> this is how this netbook should run..
> thanks again!


I am wondering how does this fix affect flash video playback ?  is it still sluggish ?

the GMA500 should support advanced video players/encoding (including MPEG4,.264/MPEG2,VC-1, AVC..etc..
 Has anyone done any tests for various players and encoding ? I am specifically looking for performance feedback on youtube videos before i go out an purchase a GMA500 netbook..

----------


## cabrerachaparro

Hi,

I've followed the guide and got the resolution, but I can't get Compiz. I've noticed that I can't install these packages:

xserver-xorg-video-psb libdrm-poulsbo1 xpsb-glx.

I'm using a AO751H with 2Gb of RAM and .15 kernel, so I didn't change the grub.conf

Please, anybody knows how to activate Compiz?

Thanks.

----------


## cabrerachaparro

Hi,

I've followed the guide and got the resolution, but I can't get Compiz. I've noticed that I can't install these packages:

xserver-xorg-video-psb xpsb-glx.

I'm using a AO751H with 2Gb of RAM and .15 kernel, so I didn't change the grub.conf

Please, anybody knows how to activate Compiz?

Thanks.

----------


## sammyboy405

> Hi,
> 
> I've followed the guide and got the resolution, but I can't get Compiz. I've noticed that I can't install these packages:
> 
> xserver-xorg-video-psb xpsb-glx.
> 
> I'm using a AO751H with 2Gb of RAM and .15 kernel, so I didn't change the grub.conf
> 
> Please, anybody knows how to activate Compiz?
> ...


We Need some more information for anyone to help you. 
xpsb-glx  Is critical to have 3d working.

What are the errors you get on installing those packages.

----------


## cabrerachaparro

> We Need some more information for anyone to help you. 
> xpsb-glx  Is critical to have 3d working.
> 
> What are the errors you get on installing those packages.



Hi,
Sorry, I've installed those packages already, but I cant't activate Visual Effects. I'm using the options Normal or Extra but a message appear saying that the effects couldn't be actived.

Thanks.

----------


## cabrerachaparro

Hi,

I have another thing that could help, when I run compiz from a terminal I get this error:


```
/usr/bin/compiz: 63: nvidia: not found
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
No whitelisted driver found
aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
```

But I have this in /usr/bin/compiz
WHITELIST=psb nvidia intel ati radeon i810 fglrx

Thanks.

----------


## eaz2

video is still sluggish. Please note that netbooks are not intended, nor  suitable to do any heavy computing, even if you have good drivers. The gma500/intel atom 520 combination shines in energy use (>8 hrs) but in little other area's...
I use xubuntu because it is (to my knowledge) the least sluggish operating system on these machines, and it runs very well, to surf, wordprocess and mail.

----------


## sammyboy405

> video is still sluggish. Please note that netbooks are not intended, nor  suitable to do any heavy computing, even if you have good drivers. The gma500/intel atom 520 combination shines in energy use (>8 hrs) but in little other area's...
> I use xubuntu because it is (to my knowledge) the least sluggish operating system on these machines, and it runs very well, to surf, wordprocess and mail.


This is correct.  However, with my current setup Online Videos are atleast viewable.  Not Perfect occasional jerk here and there. Hulu.com is Ok but it gets annoying. Regular videos play fine though its flash video that seems to have issue all other videos play smooth, even when I port out the video via HDMI it still runs great.

Maybe when adobe gets a full mobile version on Flash they can modify there code to Optimize it bit more for Atom.  My Iphone plays Flash videos 10x better than my netbook.   But as said the Netbook was not designed for Major Computer Processing.  Most people buy netbooks thinking they are getting the same as a laptop, or because its "Trendy" Not realizing thats its a very energy efficiency portable PC.

----------


## suapapa

if you use compiz with default setting.
try this out.

run "gconf-editor" (or whatever)
find "/apps/compiz/general/allscreens/options/texture_filter" and
replace value to "0"

this means no anti-aliasing while screen zoom-up(super+mouse scroll) and so on.
but, makes feel-able speed up for me.

----------


## m3w

Excellent guide! Got my Dell mini 10 running well enough for what I use it for. Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## cabrerachaparro

Hi,

Please Help!!!! I haven't solved the problem, yet. I run compiz from a terminal and I got this message:


```
/usr/bin/compiz: 63: nvidia: not found
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
No whitelisted driver found
aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
```

Please, anybody can help me.

----------


## tjwallace

> Hi,
> 
> Please Help!!!! I haven't solved the problem, yet. I run compiz from a terminal and I got this message:
> 
> 
> ```
> /usr/bin/compiz: 63: nvidia: not found
> Checking for Xgl: not present. 
> xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
> ...


You said you couldn't install some of the psb packages?  Did you add the ubuntu-modile repository.  Read the first post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...72&postcount=1

----------


## cabrerachaparro

> You said you couldn't install some of the psb packages?  Did you add the ubuntu-modile repository.  Read the first post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...72&postcount=1


 Hi,

Yes, I could install all the packages. This is what I get when run "aptitude search psb":


```
i   psb-firmware                    - Binary firmware for the Poulsbo (psb) 3D X
i   psb-kernel-headers              - Kernel module headers for the Poulsbo (psb
i   psb-kernel-source               - Kernel module for the Poulsbo (psb) 2D X11
i A psb-modules                     - Kernel module built for -generic or -lpia 
i A xpsb-glx                        - X11 drivers for Poulsbo (psb) 3D accelerat
i A xserver-xorg-video-psb          - X.Org X server -- Intel Poulsbo (2D)
```

So, I understand that I have installed those packages, but I don't know why I get this error when I try to run compiz even the WHITELIST is modified to include psb.

Thanks.

----------


## matrixfede

Hi, thanks for this work. I've one queation, you have solved the USB freeze problem?

THanks and sorry for my english

----------


## sammyboy405

> Hi, thanks for this work. I've one queation, you have solved the USB freeze problem?
> 
> THanks and sorry for my english


Yes, The USB Issue has not came back make sure you follow the full Guide listed on the first post.

----------


## matrixfede

> Im Modifying these procedures and Including New steps, and tweaks that have been proven to work thus far. This should work for any system having a GMA500 Video Chipset. Although it was written using a Dell Mini 10. So I Have not tested it on any other system. But there is no reason why it wouldn't work on other systems.
> 
> Before Starting this Make sure you have the Latest Kernel. As of right now its .15 But if there is one Higher Make sure you have it before performing the steps below.
> 
> First lets check to make sure you have the latest Kernel version before we proceed.
> From the Terminal:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


So is sufficient do this and I don't have usb problem? Also I have to do the modify to compiz for have compiz work. Now I've the gma working. Is necessary modify the memory to 768?

----------


## matrixfede

After doing this (install gma 500) the bluethooth icon is disappeared. why? This means that the bluetooth device dosen't work anymore? 

Anybody knows how to fix Fn keys on asus 1101ha?

thanks

----------


## jbernardo

> After doing this (install gma 500) the bluethooth icon is disappeared. why? This means that the bluetooth device dosen't work anymore? 
> 
> Anybody knows how to fix Fn keys on asus 1101ha?
> 
> thanks


I have bluetooth working on kubuntu karmic (but I am using blueman). As for the fn keys, we'll probably have to fix the eee-laptop kernel module.

----------


## crgutierrez

Nope, it does not. The only reason I keep Vista on my AO751h is that the front ic does not work. everything else fine! Best regards from Costa Rica.Carlos

----------


## pumex1990

Hi,
first of all - thanks a lot for that tutorial. It helped mi a lot to set up graphic correctly on my EeePC 1101HA.
But... it is not as good as it shoud be  :Smile:  I noticed, that after doing averything that is told in the first post of this topic, I'm unable to play mp3 files in Rhythmbox anymore - it says that it was not able to find "Dekoder application/x-desktop". I can't also play mp3 with Totem (it says 'Failed to create output image buffer of 426x240 pixels'), but I can play them with SMPlayer with no problems. And I can also play avi files with all of the players.
I'm sure that it is caused by things that are written in the first post here, because when it happened to me for the first time I gaved up and make a hard drive format, and after installing fresh Ibintu 9.04 everything was working correctly until I did thos again...
Any ideas what to do?

----------


## pjman

I got the error in Totem also when trying to play a music file. I had to disable visual effects.

Edit -> Preferences -> Display tab -> Uncheck "Show visual effects when an audio file is played"

I still get a similar error when playing video files. For those I just use VLC.

----------


## pumex1990

I installed Banshee cause I was unable to use Rhythmbox, and I'm starting to think that it is much more better  :Smile:

----------


## ayoli

> I got the error in Totem also when trying to play a music file. I had to disable visual effects.
> 
> Edit -> Preferences -> Display tab -> Uncheck "Show visual effects when an audio file is played"
> 
> I still get a similar error when playing video files. For those I just use VLC.


I had the same issue, but I only disabled vizualisations in Totem and now it works (with desktop effects enabled)  :Smile: 
Also, for the record, latest rhythmbox from getdeb.net runs nicely here (just laggy sometimes if the netbook has too many apps running).

----------


## raghu.rnr

Hey Sammy

Just wanted to thank you for this post. This post gives hope to people who have netbooks with GMA 500 graphics card & gives the assurance that the card is not all that bad...

I tried the steps on my Acer Aspire One AO751 & the performance changed dramatically. Also, visual effects works just fine. The 768 MB RAM recognition & the DRI option did the trick I guess.

Once again, thank you very much for the post.. Please continue to enlighten us in the future

----------


## sammyboy405

Im running 9.10 Now with GMA500

Compiz running Like a Champ. And I Personally think the performance exceeds Windows 7

I will Post up a litle how to later on.  Its not much different than whats posted here. A Little more involved

----------


## SQuark

> Im running 9.10 Now with GMA500
> 
> Compiz running Like a Champ. And I Personally think the performance exceeds Windows 7
> 
> I will Post up a litle how to later on.  Its not much different than whats posted here. A Little more involved


Fantastic news!  :Dancing: 
sammyboy, you're a genious!  :Very Happy:

----------


## samurailink3

When I try to install the psb packages, apt tries to remove all of the xorg packages? Any ideas?

----------


## rednukleus

> Im running 9.10 Now with GMA500
> 
> I will Post up a litle how to later on.


I have a new AO751h and haven't installed Linux yet. I am highly interested in getting 9.10 on it with GMA500 support, so please do help with that when you get the chance.

I am trying to decide whether I use this netbook with Fedora 11 since that is an option, Debian (I've heard but not seen that it works well right away), or Ubuntu.

edit: Decided to go with Ubuntu Desktop 9.10 and will follow this set of instructions.

----------


## sammyboy405

> I have a new AO751h and haven't installed Linux yet. I am highly interested in getting 9.10 on it with GMA500 support, so please do help with that when you get the chance.
> 
> I am trying to decide whether I use this netbook with Fedora 11 since that is an option, Debian (I've heard but not seen that it works well right away), or Ubuntu.
> 
> edit: Decided to go with Ubuntu Desktop 9.10 and will follow this set of instructions.


Yep! Those are good Instructions..

However!!!

Make sure you FULLLY update Ubuntu before doing so. Else you will end up with a Flashing Screen that wont let you do anything.  I Can replicate it several times over.  But I Havent figured out how to fix it / prevent it.

So the work around for me was to upgrade ubuntu 9.10 Kernel as far as I could then installed the graphics drivers. Helpfully I can figure something out before the next Kernel Release.

----------


## excogitation

> Helpfully I can figure something out before the next Kernel Release.


Just reinstall psb-kernel-source after the next kernel release.
I only managed to get it to work again after a kernel release by
reinstalling from the new kernel's recovery console: 

```
dpkg -i psb-kernel-source_4.41.2-0ubuntu1~910um1_all.deb
```

----------


## jbernardo

I don't think you need to keep reinstalling, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source" should be enough to rebuild the kernel modules.

----------


## Dr_Free

> I don't think you need to keep reinstalling, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source" should be enough to rebuild the kernel modules.


This a.m., I updated from 2.6.31-12 to -13. After rebooting, the screen flashed and wouldn't sync, so I rebooted in recovery mode and tried running "dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source" from a root shell. dpkg-reconfigure complained psb-kernel-source wasn't completely configured or installed.

I was only able to get things going again by removing and reinstalling modules.

----------


## KillKRT

Hi!

 Reading this long thread I got a little confused  :Confused: 
 It is not clear to me  :Embarassed:  what is the procedure (if it exists) to get GMA 500 works on kernel 31-13 (fresh installation of Ubuntu 9.10 beta).
 I've already followed a few methods on my Asus 1101HA, but they didn't work  :Brick wall: 
 Could anyone help me?

Tnx.

[sorry for my English]

----------


## SQuark

> Hi!
> 
>  Reading this long thread I got a little confused 
>  It is not clear to me  what is the procedure (if it exists) to get GMA 500 works on kernel 31-13 (fresh installation of Ubuntu 9.10 beta).
>  I've already followed a few methods on my Asus 1101HA, but they didn't work 
>  Could anyone help me?
> 
> Tnx.
> 
> [sorry for my English]


Try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo

----------


## KillKRT

> Try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo


Perfect! Now it works!!!  :Dancing: 
Thank you very much!!!
I recommend this guide to all 1101HA owners! Follow it step by step! :Wink: 
So far I've skipped just a step: modifiyng the kernel parameters (in grub), because it seems to be _optional_.

----------


## jbernardo

> Perfect! Now it works!!! 
> Thank you very much!!!
> I recommend this guide to all 1101HA owners! Follow it step by step!
> So far I've skipped just a step: modifiyng the kernel parameters (in grub), because it seems to be _optional_.


It is optional, but I put it there because on my 1101HA it gave much better performance...  :Very Happy:

----------


## fiamazo

> Perfect! Now it works!!! 
> Thank you very much!!!
> I recommend this guide to all 1101HA owners! Follow it step by step!
> So far I've skipped just a step: modifiyng the kernel parameters (in grub), because it seems to be _optional_.


Also my 1101HA seems to work with that guide...
BUT ...
Suspend-to-ram works as expected, but when I resume the system, after some time (from seconds to minutes) the screen begins "flickering" wildly, and the whole system is dead (i.e. no caps, no fn keys working, no switching to console, just the plain old power button works). So, the only way out is hard reset ...

This is, btw, the same issue that I had with the "standard" karmic beta /daily , without the additional drivers. Apart from the wrong resolution, after a while, randomly, the screen went "crazy" and the only solution was hard reset. So I did the additional drivers installation from the console, in single mode, with wired network.
Any hint on that?
Cheers
fiamazo

----------


## jbernardo

@fiamazo: get your eee back to asus asap... The only thing I've seen remotely approaching that is when I have my eee in performance mode and I suspend, the text fonts get fuzzy (eg in konsole) and I have to switch to a console (ctrl-alt-f1) and back (ctrl-alt-f7) to fix it. Also, sometimes when I switch to power saving mode I see some fuzzyness/flickering, but a switch to a console and back fixes it.

----------


## fiamazo

> @fiamazo: get your eee back to asus asap... The only thing I've seen remotely approaching that is when I have my eee in performance mode and I suspend, the text fonts get fuzzy (eg in konsole) and I have to switch to a console (ctrl-alt-f1) and back (ctrl-alt-f7) to fix it. Also, sometimes when I switch to power saving mode I see some fuzzyness/flickering, but a switch to a console and back fixes it.


I see.
In fact, I'm using linux from an SD card, and I never ever used windows on the hard disk, since I don't want to accept the EULA of Windows XP, and I'm trying to ask for refund for the Windows XP license, from Asus (Italy).
I also experienced the fuzzy fonts after a resume, just 30 seconds before the whole system going crazy, and the screen flashing (indeed, it's not really flashing, you see that there's the "desktop image" on the back, just distorded by some crazy diagonal "wind").
Moreover, since I have the right drivers AND I don't suspend, I never experienced any lock/freezing of the screen. The system works/worked fine for hours.
That's why I thought it's a kernel/module issue, but I don't know how to log/record/report it, not related to the machine itself ...
I can try to boot windows, and stay in the very first screen, without acceppting any EULA, just waiting for the screen to crash ... If you think that the machine itself is defective, then the behaviour should appear also in Windows, or it's very initial stage ...
Thanks for the comments, btw ...
Fiamazo

----------


## crownedzero

First off I wanted to say thanks for this thread. I spent the better part of a day trying to figure this out, this was the only thread I found that actually worked! Also just wanted to bump it so I can find it later =)

----------


## Mohammed Abbas

Hello there .. I recently bought a dell mini 12 on which I installed kubuntu 9.04 .. I followed this tutorial but after I ran 

sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d psb-firmware
I pressed restart but a black screen was showing and the machine didn't restart at all .. then after booting once again I still see a black screen .. also there was a problem in autheticating the keys related to the previous steps .. where did I go wrong ?

----------


## Brett_M

Has anyone else lost the shutdown splash screen? I still have the boot/startup splash screen with the Ubuntu logo and progress bar, but there's nothing but a blank screen on shutdown/hibernate. I wouldn't consider this to be a significant bug but rather an annoyance. However, I would like to know that the shutdown/hibernate process is progressing and, thus, the splash screen would be nice to have.

BTW: I'm still not getting anything flash working, even simple flash-based websites. I'm wondering if my flash install isn't valid - is there anything I can do to check or fix this?

Thanks,
- Brett

----------


## cabrerachaparro

Hi, 
Please could you tell me what is the guide to install the driver psb for Ubuntu 9.10. Actually, I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 in a Aspire One 751H and I could run compiz, but I want to upgrade to 9.10 version and I would to like how to install the psb drivers.

Thank you.

----------


## pumex1990

I did this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1253406 on my Asus Eee 1101ha after upgrading to Karmic, and it's working  :Smile:

----------


## fiamazo

> I did this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1253406 on my Asus Eee 1101ha after upgrading to Karmic, and it's working


I've here to say my very truth on 1101ha. I initially installed 9.10 Beta on my 1101ha, and after installing the proper *psb* drivers, I had a somehow working machine. The real problem was that, sometimes and indipendently from the cpu usage,  X decided to freeze, showing some sort of distorted "previous"  image flickering and dancing ... No way to recover, only reboot helped. BTW, the problem showed up exactly every time I resumed from suspend, just few seconds afterwards ... and only randomly after a fresh reboot.
Because of that, I decided to give a chance to 9.04. Great, rock solid, I guess I've still to reboot once (after installing psb stuff, obviously ...), I'm just suspending and resuming  :Wink: 
Anyway, I really hope that there will be a standard way in the future  to use the Poulsbo drivers also with later kernels, and that Karmic will support GMA 500 chipset in a semi official way (~official ppas).
Cheers,
Fiamazo

----------


## samusishere

HI can someone tell direct me in the right direction on how to get ubuntu 9.10 running on a acer aspire one 751h with compiz. i curenty run ubuntu 9.04 with compiz and a oveclocked cpu and its the best operating system i have ever used. but i really want to stay up to date. please helppppp

----------


## cabrerachaparro

Hi samusishere,

How did you overlock your Aspire One? I would like to do it in my Aspire.

Thanks.

----------


## FrozenFOXX

Just wanted to chime in with my Asus Eee 1101HA.  Thanks to all the hard work and this wonderful tuning guide, sammy (and naturally the others referenced and even in this thread) my netbook is no longer a cute, stylish, expensive brick and a slick, crowd-drawing system.

Using Kubuntu 9.10 RC with this guide and the Net Book Remix.  Wireless works, suspend works, everything works.  Still testing to see if I can get kwin effects working but even if they don't the EXA option was plenty stable and the UXA option thus far seems pretty stable.

No noticeable difference for me doing a mem=896mb for the /etc/default/grub but then it's not like I'm going to be seeing it as a barn burner in the first place.  I'm just happy it's all working nicely and it's all thanks to you hard-working folks.  Thank you.

----------


## crownedzero

> Ive been running a new config setup. Thought id share it. Haven't had any lock ups yet. AND im getting 130 to 150fps with Compiz Working.
> 
> Here it goes. Im going off memory on what I did. You must already have done guide written above.
> 
> I Perfer nano to edit. ctrl+o to save and ctrl+x to exit
> 
> Open A Terminal:
> 
> 
> ...


I have the upgraded 2 gigs of RAM what would you suggest allocating for system/vid use?

I also followed your instructions up to excluding the memory allocation and I am still experiencing random freezes; thoughts?

----------


## samusaranisback

hi, i have a acer aspire one 751h and would like to know if its worth it to upgrade to ubuntu 9.10 or just keep 9.04. i have excellent video performance and dont want to loose that. but if eny of you have good performance with the acer aspire one 751h and ubuntu 9.10. please tell me.

----------


## jjzone

Sammyboy 405;
Those are some excellent instructions! Thanks for sharing. I was able to get my GMA 500 equipped Acer A0751 up and running with the 3d acceleration by following your instructions. The only thing I did a little differently is since I used another route to get the Poulsbo function in the first place I had the launchpad repositories on my machine, so I let Synaptic get the 2d/3d driver for me. But otherwise I followed your instructions and everything worked flawlessly. :KDE Star:

----------


## Ubscenee

> I've here to say my very truth on 1101ha. I initially installed 9.10 Beta on my 1101ha, and after installing the proper *psb* drivers, I had a somehow working machine. The real problem was that, sometimes and indipendently from the cpu usage,  X decided to freeze, showing some sort of distorted "previous"  image flickering and dancing ... No way to recover, only reboot helped. BTW, the problem showed up exactly every time I resumed from suspend, just few seconds afterwards ... and only randomly after a fresh reboot.
> Because of that, I decided to give a chance to 9.04. Great, rock solid, I guess I've still to reboot once (after installing psb stuff, obviously ...), I'm just suspending and resuming 
> Anyway, I really hope that there will be a standard way in the future  to use the Poulsbo drivers also with later kernels, and that Karmic will support GMA 500 chipset in a semi official way (~official ppas).
> Cheers,
> Fiamazo


I have the same netbook (eee 1101ha) and had that issue for every single release of ubuntu 9.10 kernel, it is the ath9k wifi driver, i have to recompile it everytime (obviously you need build-essential and blah blah):


```
wget http://wireless.kernel.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2
```



```
tar xvfj compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2
cd compat-wireless-2.6
./scripts/driver-select ath9k
make
sudo make install
sudo make unload
sudo reboot
```

everything should work fine after that (sorry for the half-OT)

----------


## russki_drewski

> Ive been running a new config setup. Thought id share it. Haven't had any lock ups yet. AND im getting 130 to 150fps with Compiz Working.
> 
> Here it goes. Im going off memory on what I did. You must already have done guide written above.
> 
> I Perfer nano to edit. ctrl+o to save and ctrl+x to exit
> 
> Open A Terminal:
> 
> 
> ...



sammyboy,  I'm using Karmic 9.10, and the file that you specified above ("/boot/grub/menu.lst") doesn't exist on my system. Should I create it or is it somewhere else. I know that Karmic does use a new grub loader, so maybe I need to look elsewhere?


thx,
russki_drewski

----------


## Ubscenee

@russki-drewski: It should be in /boot/grub/grub.cfg

----------


## frehberg

By default poulsbo driver did not allow me to run external 1440x900 display at Dell Mini 10 via HDMI port.  But, the following Modeline added to "Monitor" Section, solves the issue. If you intend to use a different resolution or different refresh-rate, you need another Modeline.  

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
	Modeline "1440x900_60.00" 106.47 1440 1520 1672 1904 900 901 904 932 -HSync +Vsync
EndSection


I generated the modeline using the following command
"$ cvt 1440 900 60"

For more details see: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Modelines

----------


## russki_drewski

So, I've followed all these directions pretty closely and they've worked for me, for the most part. The only problem is that the directions to get compiz working didn't work. I think I might possibly know what the problem is though.  When I was going through the directions provided in the link for Ubuntu 9.10 I came to the part where I needed to edit the "xorg.conf" and being on a freshly installed 9.10, I didn't have one.  I found the command to create it, but it wouldn't let me run the command because xorg was in use and I couldn't figure out how  run the command with out having the xorg server running, so I just created my own file and used the contents that I was given in the walkthrough.

Doing this I was able to fix my resolution so that it runs at the native 1366x768 (I'm on an Acer AO751h) and glxgears now gives a decent 1300 frames in 5 sec. as opposed to about 100+ before. But I can't enable the visual effects and I can't use Blender, even when I run it using "LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1 blender"

So how do I get xorg to generate its own xorg.conf file?

I'm still pretty beginner in the technical aspects of Ubuntu. I've been using it for over 2 years, but its always worked pretty well for me out of the box, until I bought this new netbook.  :Smile: 

Thanks for all the help.

russki_drewski

----------


## pirkster

System: Acfer 11.6" w/poulsbo graphics A0751h [dang you Costco for making such a tempting prize... ;-]

What once worked for others, now appears to be broken, or maybe it is just me. Followed the most recent directions, and they seem consistent in their results - psb-kernel-source looks to be broken. Everything looked good [I did have to manually add a couple of packages], but everything blows up when grabbing the kernel source. Here is the error:


```
psb-kernel-source is already the newest version.
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  libva1                                                                       
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. 
[snip - unable to remove libva1 because psb-kernel-source fails to build ;-]
Building module:
cleaning build area....
su nobody -c "make KERNELRELEASE=2.6.31-14-generic LINUXDIR=/lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic/build DRM_MODULES=psb"....(bad exit status: 2)

Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.31-14-generic (i686)
Consult the make.log in the build directory
/var/lib/dkms/psb-kernel-source/4.41.1/build/ for more information.
0
0
dpkg: error processing psb-kernel-source (--configure):
 subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10
Errors were encountered while processing:
 psb-kernel-source
DKMS make.log for psb-kernel-source-4.41.1 for kernel 2.6.31-14-generic (i686)
Sat Oct 31 22:59:31 PDT 2009
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic/build  SUBDIRS=`pwd` DRMSRCDIR=`pwd` modules
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic'
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/psb-kernel-source/4.41.1/build/drm_auth.o
In file included from /var/lib/dkms/psb-kernel-source/4.41.1/build/drmP.h:93,
                 from /var/lib/dkms/psb-kernel-source/4.41.1/build/drm_auth.c:36:
/var/lib/dkms/psb-kernel-source/4.41.1/build/drm_os_linux.h:54: error: conflicting types for irqreturn_t
include/linux/irqreturn.h:16: note: previous declaration of irqreturn_t was here
make[2]: *** [/var/lib/dkms/psb-kernel-source/4.41.1/build/drm_auth.o] Error 1
make[1]: *** [_module_/var/lib/dkms/psb-kernel-source/4.41.1/build] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic'
make: *** [modules] Error 2
```

I am dead with just terminal access, so if someone can steer me around this error, much appreciated. Understand if a bug is being worked on. I can reload it and skip the vid upgrade until things are better...

netbook remix worked perfect on the Acer 10.1"

----------


## russki_drewski

Okay, I figured out how to run the Xorg -configure command. I restarted in recovery mode (by holding shift at startup) and ran the command.

The file was put in "/root/xorg.conf.new"

I copied it to "/etc/x11/xorg.conf"  and I made the appropriate changes and I still cannot enable the System>Preference>Appearance>Visual Effects>Normal.

Does anyone know what I need to do?

I mostly want this to work because I would really like to use blender on this machine. In its current state, when Blender draws to the screen everythings all wacky. When I try to have it run using software rendering (see my above post) it doesn't change anything. ???

If someone knows what to do, I would be much obliged.  :Smile:

----------


## bodhi.zazen

These instructions worked for me :

http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.....php?t=1253406

They were given to me on my own GMA 500 thread :

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1274343

Thank you Marko Helenius

----------


## egrep

See? The missing link! Grab the "right" poulsbo-kernel-source. I was real close, but the soiurce error stumped me. Thanks!

I am reading the entire post, but it look like the first .deb downloads are the correct path. Sweet.

I'll report back as soon as I know anything...

----------


## egrep

Hey, how did I get my egrep id back? I thought it was lost. Sweet ;-]

----------


## egrep

O... M... G... it worked. The res is exact on the Acer A0751h, and the framerate seems very snappy. I will do some testing later. I was not able to get this beast into recovery mode, so I grabbed the ppa install script from a terminal window as root [sudo] and rebooted. Spooky first time to see if it would grenade. Piece 'o cake. Ya'll rock.

Now, do I enjoy the view for a bit before I do this all again on the 16GB SD card? Runs fine, but a bit slower booting and starting apps. Without a disk sucking power, the A0751h should run for like 4 hours on battery... [led backlit display is supposed to extend the life by ~2 hrs alone].

A big thanks to all who worked on this. This is an amazing little machine now.

----------


## teatimest

> System: Acfer 11.6" w/poulsbo graphics A0751h [dang you Costco for making such a tempting prize... ;-]
> 
> What once worked for others, now appears to be broken, or maybe it is just me. Followed the most recent directions, and they seem consistent in their results - psb-kernel-source looks to be broken. Everything looked good [I did have to manually add a couple of packages], but everything blows up when grabbing the kernel source. Here is the error:
> 
> 
> ```
> psb-kernel-source is already the newest version.
> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
>   libva1                                                                       
> ...


I have the same problem with same error message. It was working well with 9.4, but after upgraded to 9.10, it uninstalled libdrm-poulsbo. When I installed libdrm-poulsbo back, it uninstalled whole a lot of thing... ended up losing xorg.

----------


## ssombra

Hi everybody,
I updated from 9.04 to 9.10 and followed these instructions:
http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showth...1253406&page=5
(see post from Lucazade, #45)
and everyting is working. I have compiz running and a very good performance. Glxgears is reporting more than 1,000 frames. 

Thanks everybody for continuos support and instructions.

----------


## russki_drewski

ssombra, 

What machine are you using? (Netbook? Which make & model)

----------


## ssombra

> ssombra, 
> 
> What machine are you using? (Netbook? Which make & model)


Sorry, Dell Mini 10.

----------


## zackdk

Hello Everyone TRY THIS WITH ANY NETBOOK WITH GMA500...

I have Ubuntu Netbook for Acer Aspire 751!
I managed to install it properly, it also really smooth for GMA 500 poulsbo!
I know everyone at issues with it, as far as i am concern it does work properly for me, perfect resolution, and all video works better than under Win Xp...So i'm really happy!

Here is what i did, only works for ubuntu 9.10:
Open your terminal and then copy paste each of this!
DO IT ONE BY ONE, then say yes when they ask for install it without verifying, it's fine...It works for me so far...  :Smile: 


wget http://poulsbo-karmic.angelfire.com/...oulsbo1.tar.gz

tar -zxvf
poulsbo1.tar.gz

cd poulsbo1

sudo ./install.pl


At the end, just reboot!

just type reboot in the terminal, that's it, enjoy guys  :Smile:

----------


## datswite

zackdk - Thanks!! This fixed the video and sound on my Aspire One 751h!!!!

Ken

----------


## lucazade

> Hello Everyone TRY THIS WITH ANY NETBOOK WITH GMA500...
> 
> I have Ubuntu Netbook for Acer Aspire 751!
> I managed to install it properly, it also really smooth for GMA 500 poulsbo!



*Why haven't you linked to my original deb and script?*

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...3&postcount=87

This is just my work, renamed.. thanks!!  :LOL:

----------


## AdamWill

wow, that was classy. shall we get an admin up in here?

----------


## jbernardo

That guy only made two posts on the forums until now, both advertising this rehash of your (Lucazade) work. Strange.

----------


## zackdk

That guy, it's me!!!
I haven't done anything wrong ok!!!
Also i found hard to fixed my video problem on acer aspire 751....

No one had an easy step by step explaination...if you did you should have put it down here, ok you geeks!
I'm new to this ****, and basicly i like stuff to work straight from the box, like most people do!

So don't say stuff like he just did 2 message strange.....?
Who you are with you 3000 messages to tell me that, god?
NO!

So please respect other people too, specially when they start using ubuntu on their acer aspire 751, ok!!!

Also Lucazade and Jbernado, don't say stuff which isn't true ok:!!!!


I found my information here:

http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/dell_inspiron_mini12

SO both **** off, thank  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

> Also Lucazade and Jbernado, don't say stuff which isn't true ok:!!!!


I did both the deb and the script, this is the true!
..and.. i've only asked you *why* you haven't linked directly the source.
bye

----------


## michael37

To deviate from the less productive discussion and focus on more productive.

The script worked for me (Thanks Lucazade), and the Poulsbo 2D is working very well overall.

3D stuff has a very specific problem.  It works quite well after reboot before the first sleep.  3D does not work after waking up from sleep.  What does not work mean?  Glxgears open a black rectangle and shows nothing.  Exits with a "bus error".  Gnometris (Karmic - only, Jaunty and earlier were 2D) gives this error:

(gnometris:29233): ClutterGLX-CRITICAL **: Unable to make the stage window 0x2200049 the current GLX drawable

Glxinfo output looks healthy after sleep (GLX renderer).

Any ideas?  Anyone experienced this symptoms?

----------


## lucazade

michael37 look at this page.. there is a fix for the suspend, i don't know if could solve your issue.
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne/AO751h

----------


## jjzone

Did you happen to use Wubi to install your Ubuntu as a dual boot? If you did, suspend will not work on the Linux side, this is documented on Wubi.
I have the same Acer A0751 and I did have suspend working with the Poulbso driver when I was using GRUB to boot 8.10 along with XP. Now that I am using Wubi with 9.04 I still have a fully functional Poulsbo with 3d but no suspend.

----------


## ssombra

I upgraded from 9.04 on a Dell mini 10 And i have to say that i am very happy with the performance. How ever, I have two problems that, despite I can live with them, I would like to solve them:
1. No brightness control. I can't control the brightness. The Fn keys don't work, nut neither the brightness daemon on the bar. In 9.04 it worked without a problem. 
2. The internal mic isn't working. It isn't even recognized by the system. If I plug an external mic I can use it without problems

is anyone having the same problems?
Any idea about possible solutions?
Thanks in advance!

----------


## pjman

I have the same issues with my Mini 10. No idea how to fix them. I'd also like to get hibernation  working which also worked in 9.04.

----------


## iamcowdrunk

Worked perfectly with EEEPC 1101HA and Ubuntu 9.04.


Steps:
added deb and deb-src to system>admin>software sources
imported the key form the key server
installed psb driver
---
Reboot gave a decent amount of errors. Just clicked through with ok, low graphics mode, ok, yes, ok, and whatnot untill you get logged in.
---
edited xorg.conf with EXA.
installed psb-kernel-source which fixed the errors on boot.

----------


## PilotPaul

I have applied the lukazade ppa script (for which many thanks)  to a 9.10 installation (with all current updates)  on an Acer Aspire One 751h with good results.  Compiz fully running (even the cube!) and good performance.  However when using the psb driver I find that my power management is somehow affected.  Under psb I have no tab under "Power Management Preferences" for "On Battery Power" - only the tab for "On AC Power" is present, and as a result the system seems to think it is still on AC power when I remove the power plug.  Resume also fails (hangs) in this mode.  If I re-enable the standard VESA driver (by renaming xorg.conf) then the power management (including suspend/resume) all functions correctly, although obviously I then no longer have the correct screen resolution or advanced features of the psb driver available.

Anyone else having this problem or have any ideas for a workaround?  This is the last problem that is stopping me moving over to karmic full-time (I have Jaunty on a separate partition that I use for production work - the psb driver and power management work fine on this).

Many thanks in advance....

----------


## arimannis

will this work on the latest 9.10 i noticed this post was before it came out

----------


## sonnet

Did anyone notice there are new driver for linux and xp released on 23/10?
You could find here:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Deta...17376&lang=eng
They're generic (means included driver for other vga) and for embedded devica.
Some people on this forum 
http://www.mydellmini.com/forum/dell...0-booster.html
tried these new driver and it seems they offer a noticeable boost.
They should be the same used on this article with moblin:
http://eeepc.net/netbook-with-moblin...hd-video-easy/
If anyone could find the way to install this on ubuntu, it would be great!

----------


## Udibuntu

Same problem as PilotPaul (#125) - no battery tab on power management and no action in the battery icon on panel.

I used Lucazade's ftp link, and still get poor performance (5 FPS youtube clips, lagging scroll in Firefox etc.)..

AAO 751, Karmic

----------


## Shinmera

I have an AO751h and I tried the whole psd-kernel-source thing.
I tried the scripts, I tried what was written in the help section but nothing seems to work.
I'm using EEEBuntu with the Array-kernel. (Hope that isn't the problem)
It always fails at building the psd-kernel-source:


```

Building module:
cleaning build area....
make KERNELRELEASE=2.6.29-1-netbook LINUXDIR=/lib/modules/2.6.29-1-netbook/build DRM_MODULES=psb...........(bad exit status: 2)

Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.29-1-netbook (i686)
Consult the make.log in the build directory
/var/lib/dkms/psb-kernel-source/4.41.2/build/ for more information.
0
0
dpkg: error processing psb-kernel-source (--configure):
 subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10
Errors were encountered while processing:
 psb-kernel-source
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
```

The make log says:


```
DKMS make.log for psb-kernel-source-4.41.2 for kernel 2.6.29-1-netbook (i686)
Mon Nov 16 19:49:04 CET 2009
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.29-1-netbook/build  SUBDIRS=`pwd` DRMSRCDIR=`pwd` modules
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.29-1-netbook'
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/psb-kernel-source/4.41.2/build/drm_auth.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/psb-kernel-source/4.41.2/build/drm_bufs.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/psb-kernel-source/4.41.2/build/drm_context.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/psb-kernel-source/4.41.2/build/drm_dma.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/psb-kernel-source/4.41.2/build/drm_drawable.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/psb-kernel-source/4.41.2/build/drm_drv.o
/var/lib/dkms/psb-kernel-source/4.41.2/build/drm_drv.c:477:2: warning: #warning Init pat
/var/lib/dkms/psb-kernel-source/4.41.2/build/drm_drv.c:477:2: warning: #warning Init pat
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/psb-kernel-source/4.41.2/build/drm_fops.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/psb-kernel-source/4.41.2/build/drm_ioctl.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/psb-kernel-source/4.41.2/build/drm_irq.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/psb-kernel-source/4.41.2/build/drm_lock.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/psb-kernel-source/4.41.2/build/drm_memory.o
/var/lib/dkms/psb-kernel-source/4.41.2/build/drm_memory.c: In function agp_remap:
/var/lib/dkms/psb-kernel-source/4.41.2/build/drm_memory.c:267: error: struct agp_memory has no member named pages
make[2]: *** [/var/lib/dkms/psb-kernel-source/4.41.2/build/drm_memory.o] Error 1
make[1]: *** [_module_/var/lib/dkms/psb-kernel-source/4.41.2/build] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.29-1-netbook'
make: *** [modules] Error 2
```

I hope you can still help me! =)

----------


## maildcastro

> Ive been running a new config setup. Thought id share it. Haven't had any lock ups yet. AND im getting 130 to 150fps with Compiz Working.
> 
> Here it goes. Im going off memory on what I did. You must already have done guide written above.
> 
> I Perfer nano to edit. ctrl+o to save and ctrl+x to exit
> 
> Open A Terminal:
> 
> 
> ...




Hi everybody,
Thanks a lot sammyboy403, by the workaround to enable compiz!!!  I did all steps mentioned in your post, and now compiz works very fine. But i'm not sure about the step of limiting the system memory.
I have a Dell Inspiron Mini 1010 with an Intel GMA500 video card, and i haven't seen any changes in performance limiting the RAM used by the system.
I think that the rest 256 mb of memory is not assigned to the video, and then it is not necessary to reserve it (at least in my system). I have proved both configs (with and without memory limit) and lspci shows the same amount of video memory.

dcp@LiTMe-Mini:~$ sudo lspci -v -s 00:02.0 
[sudo] password for dcp: 
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 06)
    Subsystem: Dell Device 02c6
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
    Memory at d8100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]
    I/O ports at 1800 [size=8]
    Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128M]
    Memory at d8380000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]
    Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2
    Capabilities: [b0] Vendor Specific Information <?>
    Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-
    Kernel driver in use: psb

dcp@LiTMe-Mini:~$ free -m
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
Mem:           749        524        224          0         27        152
-/+ buffers/cache:        344        405
Swap:         1443          0       1443
dcp@LiTMe-Mini:~$ cat /proc/cmdline 
BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic root=UUID=f876508c-6102-4f9e-a465-bdc8ccd889ae ro vga=791 splash ignore_loglevel mem=768mb

Regards!
DCP

----------


## ghstzr0

I ran the script provided by lucazade, and it runs much better (as expected). However, resume from suspend causes the system to lock up (cold reboot required sometimes, other times the netbook launcher stops responding but other apps still work). How can I fix this?

BTW, I have a Dell Mini 10 with UNR 9.10 installed.

----------


## MrWorf

> I ran the script provided by lucazade, and it runs much better (as expected). However, resume from suspend causes the system to lock up (cold reboot required sometimes, other times the netbook launcher stops responding but other apps still work). How can I fix this?
> 
> BTW, I have a Dell Mini 10 with UNR 9.10 installed.


Two things:

1. Disable DRI and effectively also 3D
2. Do not use video playback after you've successfully resumed once, it will make your screen go black (ie, lock up)

This is my experience from running GMA500 on UNR 9.10 using lucazade's script on my Fujitsu U820/U2010.

----------


## jbernardo

Did you try adding the mem= parameter to the boot grub options? I have suspend and all working without disabling DRI on my Asus 1101HA.

----------


## Udibuntu

Tried to set mem to 768 instead of 993, but there is nothing when I open



```
sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
```

what's wrong?

----------


## jbernardo

If you have grub2, you need to edit /etc/default/grub, and afterwards run update-grub.

----------


## Udibuntu

Thanks JBernardo. Now where do I put line: "mem=768"? I don't see any similar parameter..

----------


## jbernardo

Add it to the "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=" parameters, then run update-grub.

----------


## pjman

> Thanks JBernardo. Now where do I put line: "mem=768"? I don't see any similar parameter..


You will want to edit the file /etc/default/grub and change the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line. Mine looks like this:



```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash mem=768mb"
```

After changing the file run update-grub and reboot.

It took me a while to find out how to do this with grub2. I found the instructions on the wiki page:

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo

----------


## jurekiteresa

Hi

On kernel 2.6.32 I have the same problem with psb-kernel-source as:
http://marc.info/?l=linux-kernel&m=125862078116578&w=2

Now I couldn't upgrade my system to new kernel.

Please advice.

Regards

Jurek

----------


## jbernardo

The thread you posted has two fixes already, have you tried them? Or are you asking for a .deb package?

----------


## jurekiteresa

Hi

I asking for a .deb package or other simply way  :Wink: 

Regards

Jurek

----------


## jbernardo

Ok, try this one. I basically picked Lucazade's package, patched the relevant sources as per the gentoo thread, and repackaged it. Haven't even tested if it builds, as I am running karmic right now.

----------


## russki_drewski

I tried your .deb package because my kernel was just updated by Ubuntu updated and them my poulsbo stoped working. However, it didn't successfully install the kernel source and gave this error:

Error! Could not find module source directory.
Directory: /usr/src/psb-kernel-source-4.41.6 does not exist.

Got any idea of what's up?

----------


## jbernardo

I just tried it on lucid and it installed, no idea why it is giving you trouble. Have you tried removing the previous one first?

----------


## Udibuntu

Thank you guys, mem is now 749 MB as the system monitor says.

But - no improvement whatsoever.

Did I miss something? I can watch youtube SD videos pretty decently, but any HD video is a slide show...

How can I know I have optimized my GMA500 under Karmic?

I have used Lucazade's FTP link, changed mem to 768, EXA/UXA change a caused a crash that made me reinstall Karmic...what else?

----------


## russki_drewski

> I just tried it on lucid and it installed, no idea why it is giving you trouble. Have you tried removing the previous one first?


Um... how do I do that?

----------


## jbernardo

> Um... how do I do that?




```
sudo aptitude purge psb-kernel-source
```

----------


## russki_drewski

> ```
> sudo aptitude purge psb-kernel-source
> ```


Well, its giving me a different error now, but it still didn't go through. I'm attaching a screen shot with the error message.


I'm using Jaunty 9.04 on an Acer AO751h.

----------


## michael37

> Well, its giving me a different error now, but it still didn't go through. I'm attaching a screen shot with the error message.
> 
> 
> I'm using Jaunty 9.04 on an Acer AO751h.


He said he tried it on Lucid.  That's 10.04 beta.

All of these instructions are totally different on 9.04 -- MUCH easier.  Just get rid of all your stuff, add ubuntumobile ppa and enjoy your life.

----------


## jbernardo

You don't need my deb for Jaunty or any kernel below 2.6.32. As michael37 put it, in Jaunty it is much easier, you just need the ubuntumobile ppa. To revert to that, remove my deb, and reinstall the one from the ppa and everything should work again. Whenever you update the kernel, as long as you don't change the major version, it should be enough to do a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source" to have the psb module again.

----------


## lucazade

> You don't need my deb for Jaunty or any kernel below 2.6.32. As michael37 put it, in Jaunty it is much easier, you just need the ubuntumobile ppa. To revert to that, remove my deb, and reinstall the one from the ppa and everything should work again. Whenever you update the kernel, as long as you don't change the major version, it should be enough to do a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source" to have the psb module again.


Could you post or link to the patch, just for reference?
Thanks

----------


## jbernardo

> Could you post or link to the patch, just for reference?
> Thanks


Sure! After all, I just hacked a package I downloaded from your PPA, the main work was yours.

I got the patch from here, after a link to that thread was posted here. Then I just expanded your deb, patched the relevant files, and repackaged it, changing the version number.
10 minutes max. If you can add it to your ppa it would be great.

I almost forgot, the original patch was done by Zac Medico as sed script in gentoo, according to the thread. Here it is:


```
8<--------------------------------------------------
psb: Fix compilation with kernel 2.6.32

This patch made from the Gentoo ebuild written by Zac Medico <zmedico@gentoo.org>,
to fix compilation of the psb module with kernel 2.6.32

It should be safe to be used with older version of the kernel. It fixes two changes:
 * In commit 6a12235c7d2d75c7d94b9afcaaecd422ff845ce0 phys_to_gart was removed
   since it is a 1:1 mapping on all platforms.
 * The acpi PREFIX constant is gone.

---
diff -urP psb-4.41.1-4mdv2010.0.orig/drm_agpsupport.c psb-4.41.1-4mdv2010.0.fix2632/drm_agpsupport.c
--- psb-4.41.1-4mdv2010.0.orig/drm_agpsupport.c    2009-10-08 12:09:11.000000000 +0200
+++ psb-4.41.1-4mdv2010.0.fix2632/drm_agpsupport.c    2009-12-05 02:46:28.000421027 +0100
@@ -524,7 +524,7 @@
     DRM_DEBUG("Current page count is %ld\n", (long) mem->page_count);
     mem->page_count = 0;
     for (cur_page = pages; cur_page < last_page; ++cur_page)
-        mem->pages[mem->page_count++] = phys_to_gart(page_to_phys(*cur_page));
+        mem->pages[mem->page_count++] = page_to_phys(*cur_page);
     agp_be->mem = mem;
     return 0;
 }
diff -urP psb-4.41.1-4mdv2010.0.orig/drm_edid.c psb-4.41.1-4mdv2010.0.fix2632/drm_edid.c
--- psb-4.41.1-4mdv2010.0.orig/drm_edid.c    2009-10-08 12:09:11.000000000 +0200
+++ psb-4.41.1-4mdv2010.0.fix2632/drm_edid.c    2009-12-05 02:46:38.155168734 +0100
@@ -39,7 +39,7 @@
     if (obj && obj->type == ACPI_TYPE_BUFFER)
         memcpy(edid, obj->buffer.pointer, obj->buffer.length);
     else {
-        printk(KERN_ERR PREFIX "Invalid _DDC data\n");
+        printk(KERN_ERR "ACPI: " "Invalid _DDC data\n");
         status = -EFAULT;
         kfree(obj);
     }
```

----------


## jurekiteresa

Hi

Jbernardo

Thank you for deb file.
It works fine with 2.6.32 kernel.

Regards

Jurek

----------


## Udibuntu

```
Error! Could not find module source directory.
Directory: /usr/src/psb-kernel-source-4.41.2 does not exist.
dpkg: error processing psb-kernel-source (--configure):
 subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
Errors were encountered while processing:
 psb-kernel-source
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
udi@udi-netbook:~$
```

Got this when I upgraded to .16 and tried to update the psb driver. Now, I can log in in safe mode only.

Any clues?

----------


## jbernardo

> Got this when I upgraded to .16 and tried to update the psb driver. Now, I can log in in safe mode only.
> 
> Any clues?


Try first the dpkg-reconfigure, then if it doesn't work, removing and reinstalling psb-kernel-source should do the trick.

----------


## yozgoesdigital

Here I also had problems after the kernel update to .16. Tried several times to run the 4.41.6 .deb (copied to a usb stick) mentioned earlier in the recovery mode. (with  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo as a guideline)

While in recovery mode, things did not work, but when logged in under my own username the following things worked out for me:


```
# apt-get remove psb-kernel-source

copy .deb file to usb stick using another computer

mount usb-stick

# sudo dpkg -i [your location].deb
```

I do not know what I exactly did, but maybe others can use this information to get their system running again.
(BTW everybody thanks for the support over here!!!)

----------


## smirby

Some personal experience (Asus Eeepc 1101HA) and Ubuntu Netbook Remix (UNR):

- the "new" system for updating the video drivers (found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo) works well. It is clobbered, though, when you do a system update that includes a kernel update, so when you do a new install, do the updates first, to save yourself the hassle of doing that again.

- you can "lock" the kernel so that you don't have those upgrades, but remember to lock it in both synaptic and the command line (as per this hint : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/inde...t-1073664.html)

- the sound *out* works fine, but sound *in* doesn't. I have been able to use a USB headset successfully, however.

- some people have claimed that the built-in network-manager is "flakey" and suggest that you install "WCID" instead. This works OK as long as you don't need to do a bluetooth "tether" - the option seems to be missing in WCID. Network-manager includes the bluetooth device as a network (my iPhone, first pair it) option. I haven't noticed any benefit from WCID on the wireless side, so am going to go back to network-manager.

Hope this helps others.

----------


## jbernardo

I also have a 1101ha  :Smile: 
"Sound in" works - enable "Capture" on the mixer. As for wifi, either use wicd, or install linux-backports-modules-karmic, that should give you a working ath9k module.
Finally, you don't need to re-install when you do a kernel upgrade. I've found that "sudo dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source" works well enough.

----------


## LukeKendall

I've installed Ubuntu netbook remix 9.10 on an Asus T91.

I've got it working now, but there were problems, and I'm recording them here as best I can remember, in the hope it's helpful to someone else.

When I tried to run the Karmic-recommended poulsbo_ppa.sh, it failed because it said it couldn't find the /usr/src/4.41.2 modules directory.
A "dpkg --contents" on the .deb file showed that the directory it complained about was certainly there.

I tried "aptitude remove psb-kernel-source" followed by "aptitude install psb-kernel-source", but that failed during the 2nd setp (the  install).

I tried the "dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source", and that failed as well,
with a similar error.

A little history of how I got into this situation:

When I first started trying to get the wireless working and the screen working better, I didn't find:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo
but started from information at 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1237709?

Figuring that since I was running karmic, not jaunty, I changed the instructions there to do this instead:




> Wireless
> -Activate Backport repositories either in Synaptic or by removing the # in /etc/apt/sources.list
> -sudo apt-get update
> -sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-karmic
> -reboot
> 
> Graphics Driver
> -add to /etc/apt/sources.list
> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mobile/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
> ...


But when I tried to do this:




> -sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d psb-firmware


it failed, as there are no poulsbo-driver-2d etc. for karmic, I gather.
They're there for jaunty, not karmic (I think).

Anyway, then I found
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo
and downloaded the script and ran it, and fell into problems.

I noticed that the script was fetching and installing 4.41.1-0ubuntu1~904 not the 4.41.2-0ubuntu~910 that I expected.

The "dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source" failed, and from memory it was trying to install  4.41.1-0ubuntu1~904 too.

I figured I'd gotten things confused, so then I tried 
"dpkg --purge psb-kernel-source" and then ran the poulsbo_ppa.sh, this time capturing the output to report the errors here.

To my pleased surprise, this time it worked.

One thing on the wiki page confused me, and could perhaps be made clearer for dummies like me.  Where it says 


> "Note: after a kernel update, the following steps are needed to re-enable the driver. Prior to a computer reboot, print these instructions so you have them available. Choose a "Recovery" option from the boot menu, and run the following commands from prompt."


, I misread that to mean that, since I had just run poulsbo_ppa.sh which had updated the kernel, I needed to do the later steps straight away.

Anyway, the key thing for me was to run "dpkg --purge psb-kernel-source" before running the poulsbo_ppa.sh script.

And I must say, the performance has gone from so sluggish at 800x600 that the system was barely usable, to very responsive and fast at 1024x600 resolution.

I'm stoked!

luke

----------


## Udibuntu

> Try first the dpkg-reconfigure, then if it doesn't work, removing and reinstalling psb-kernel-source should do the trick.


thanks JBernardo.

no dice with dpkg - termibnasl complains package is broken...

what's the step by step  codeline for removing and reinstalling psb package, please - i don't want to start fiddling with rm...

i try to install it and get slammed:




> udi@udi-netbook:~$ sudo apt-get install psb-kernel-source
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> Reading state information... Done
> psb-kernel-source is already the newest version.
> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
>   libnspr4-dev
> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
> ...


thanks again,

udi

----------


## jbernardo

Try to do what LukeKendal did - "sudo apt-get purge psb-kernel-source". That should do the trick. If not, "sudo apt-get install -f"

----------


## Udibuntu

> Try to do what LukeKendal did - "sudo apt-get purge psb-kernel-source". That should do the trick. If not, "sudo apt-get install -f"


Yes, the purge command before using Lucazade's script did it. It works now, and I guess I know what needs to be done every kernel update I make.

Thank you jbernardo, luke (and of course - Lucazade)

PS - see, capitals work also...  :Capital Razz:

----------


## jbernardo

The purge command should be needed only when changing versions of psb-kernel-source. The dpkg-reconfigure has worked for me for all kernel updates. If it doesn't work for you the next time, please post here.

Now I need to get a installable image of kubuntu lucid alpha and start testing psb on it...  :Smile:

----------


## Udibuntu

> The purge command should be needed only when changing versions of psb-kernel-source. The dpkg-reconfigure has worked for me for all kernel updates. If it doesn't work for you the next time, please post here.
> 
> Now I need to get a installable image of kubuntu lucid alpha and start testing psb on it...


OK, I'll update next time I update the kernel.

BTW, I have also played a downloaded 720P clip almost flawlessly  :Popcorn:  yyaayyy!!

Good luck with the testing, I really hope a future update will solve this GMA500 issue.

Thanks again,

Udi

----------


## jbernardo

> OK, I'll update next time I update the kernel.
> 
> BTW, I have also played a downloaded 720P clip almost flawlessly  yyaayyy!!
> 
> Good luck with the testing, I really hope a future update will solve this GMA500 issue.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Udi


For playing video clips, check how to build mplayer with vaapi support - using the scripts from here I can generate a mplayer that lets me view 1080p flawlessly. You also need to first build libva from here, and do a "sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer" to get all dependencies in place. I also remember I had to link one of the psb libs to another place, but can't remember now. In any case, there are a couple of threads in ubuntu forums explaining how to do it.

----------


## LukeKendall

Can I ask a dumb question?

The graphics driver is working well.
The touchscreen is working very well too, after I managed to calibrate it.

(Tip: on the EeePC T91, you have to run calibrate_touchscreen from a "safe mode" reboot, after installing the evtouch-related packages via synaptic: the gma500 graphics driver cannot run a second session, I think, meaning you must not be running X before trying to calibrate.)

My question is simply, that I thought the Poulsbo driver was a proprietary driver, but if I run the "Hardware Drivers" program from the System tab, after a good search it reports that there are no proprietary drivers used in the system.  Is that right, that it isn't listed?

luke

----------


## Jonathanius

> Can I ask a dumb question?
> 
> The graphics driver is working well.
> The touchscreen is working very well too, after I managed to calibrate it.
> 
> (Tip: on the EeePC T91, you have to run calibrate_touchscreen from a "safe mode" reboot, after installing the evtouch-related packages via synaptic: the gma500 graphics driver cannot run a second session, I think, meaning you must not be running X before trying to calibrate.)
> 
> My question is simply, that I thought the Poulsbo driver was a proprietary driver, but if I run the "Hardware Drivers" program from the System tab, after a good search it reports that there are no proprietary drivers used in the system.  Is that right, that it isn't listed?
> 
> luke


Have you had any crashes since installing evtouch? Every configuration of Ubuntu I have ever tested has crashed X on my T91 - but only when I am actively using the touchscreen and I believe this has happened to many other people on the T91 Installation thread. So, if you have not had any crashes so far, could you test your configuration by playing around in Gimp (or any other activity that actively uses the touchscreen) for a while and see if it crashes? Sometimes it has happened after only a few minutes, other times it take quite a bit of time to crash. Thanks.
P.S. I realize this is be a bit off topic, so it may be best to reply on the T91 Installation thread or via PM.

----------


## blur xc

> *Why haven't you linked to my original deb and script?*
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...3&postcount=87
> 
> This is just my work, renamed.. thanks!!


Holy freakin' crap!  I've b!een farting around w/ a broken psb-kernel-source all day (actually, two days now) and all I needed to do was run your script to fix it?  I have no clue what it did (there was a LOT of terminal output, w/ some errors in there) but after a reboot I've got my correct resolution again!

glx gears is showing about 1000 frames per 5 seconds.  I'll have to try flash and see about the boot.cfg mem line.  Can you increase the ram in a Dell Mini 10?  2gigs would be nice...

Thanks,
BM

----------


## michael37

Has anyone else experienced a problem with driver (both 2D and 3D) working perfectly after reboot; then, after a sleep/suspend, wake up cycle 2D still works but 3D does not?

----------


## Mattia

hi, i' ve installed the jolicloud kernel and psb driver on ubuntu karmic, and it works very well. 1260 fps on glxgears. 

i,ve added this repository:

deb http://apt.jolicloud.org robby main directory jolicloud

and then

sudo aptitude install -R jolicloud-poulsbo
sudo aptitude install -R linux-image-jolicloud linux-image-jolicloud-atom
sudo aptitude install -R poulsbo-config.

----------


## blur xc

> hi, i' ve installed the jolicloud kernel and psb driver on ubuntu karmic, and it works very well. 1260 fps on glxgears. 
> 
> i,ve added this repository:
> 
> deb http://apt.jolicloud.org robby main directory jolicloud
> 
> and then
> 
> sudo aptitude install -R jolicloud-poulsbo
> ...


Really, 1260 fps?  as in ~6000 frames in 5 seconds?  What does this driver do that hte normal one doesn't? 

BM

----------


## Mattia

> Really, 1260 fps?  as in ~6000 frames in 5 seconds?  What does this driver do that hte normal one doesn't? 
> 
> BM


1200 in 5sec.
http://yfrog.com/3mscreenshothrp

----------


## samusishere

so what your saying is the jolicloud graphics driver works better then the drivers weve been working with all this time?

----------


## lucazade

> so what your saying is the jolicloud graphics driver works better then the drivers weve been working with all this time?


Unfortunately performances are the same of the old driver stack.  :Sad:

----------


## Mattia

> Unfortunately performances are the same of the old driver stack.


the driver is the same, but is build directly on the kernel. from jolicloud blog:

Jolicloud believes that the DKMS approach to the GMA500 problem, which is fine for faster hardware, should not be necessary, especially on netbook hardware. Our goal was to integrate the Poulsbo drivers directly into the kernel itself, and support GMA500 out-of-the-box. Established conventions say that you must decide which DRI to use: either a Pouslbo-specific libdrm from v2.3.0, or something more recent. You couldnt have both on the same system, right?
*Users could now support 720p video, 1000+ frames per second in glxgears, no issues!*

http://building.jolicloud.com/

----------


## Mattia

> hi, i' ve installed the jolicloud kernel and psb driver on ubuntu karmic, and it works very well. 1260 fps on glxgears. 
> 
> i,ve added this repository:
> 
> deb http://apt.jolicloud.org robby main directory jolicloud
> 
> and then
> 
> sudo aptitude install -R jolicloud-poulsbo
> ...


instead of sudo aptitude install -R poulsbo-config

launch sudo  /etc/jolicloud-netbook-config.d/poulsbo.sh

i.ve no tried with hd video, but the system with conpiz is most fluid.

----------


## jbernardo

> hi, i' ve installed the jolicloud kernel and psb driver on ubuntu karmic, and it works very well. 1260 fps on glxgears. 
> 
> i,ve added this repository:
> 
> deb http://apt.jolicloud.org robby main directory jolicloud
> 
> and then
> 
> sudo aptitude install -R jolicloud-poulsbo
> ...


Where did you get the public key for the jolicloud repository?

----------


## Mattia

> Where did you get the public key for the jolicloud repository?


i use the repository without the public key. Is not a problem.

----------


## LukeKendall

> Have you had any crashes since installing evtouch? Every configuration of Ubuntu I have ever tested has crashed X on my T91 - but only when I am actively using the touchscreen and I believe this has happened to many other people on the T91 Installation thread. So, if you have not had any crashes so far, could you test your configuration by playing around in Gimp (or any other activity that actively uses the touchscreen) for a while and see if it crashes? Sometimes it has happened after only a few minutes, other times it take quite a bit of time to crash. Thanks.
> P.S. I realize this is be a bit off topic, so it may be best to reply on the T91 Installation thread or via PM.


I had lock-ups of X after installing the poulsbo (gma500) driver, before installing evtouch.  I've also had some lock-ups after installing evtouch.  I haven't noticed any correlation between touch operations and lock-ups, but I'm not 100% sure of that.

However if I let the machine go into sleep mode, or if I actively put it into suspend or hibernate mode, at best it will come back into action with no cursor tracking of any sort (neither from the touchscreen nor from the touch pad).  That's more troublesome.

Despite the lock-ups since installing the gma500 driver, I wouldn't go back, since the T91 is very responsive with that driver, and so laggy that it's almost unusable without it.

I haven't tried the gimp yet (I will later), but I tend to use the touchscreen a lot but haven't noticed a tendency to lock up then.

I did manage to confuse it and needed a reboot when using the touchscreen and the touchpad at the same time (unconsciously - I was resting my finger on the touchpad and realised I was trying to move the cursor with both hands).  The cursor started going wild and jumping all over the screen before settling down.  And then it looked like the calibration went off.  But all was well after a reboot.

My mission in the next few hours is to get the screen rotation button and the brighten/dim buttons working.  An elderly friend has decided the T91 (especially with Ubuntu NBR) is simple enough that he could use it, so I've just got the T91 he bought now set up the same as mine, and I'm giving it back to him in a couple of hours.  (So I'm a bit pressed for time.)

Cheers,

luke

----------


## michael37

> hi, i' ve installed the jolicloud kernel and psb driver on ubuntu karmic, and it works very well. 1260 fps on glxgears. 
> 
> i,ve added this repository:
> 
> deb http://apt.jolicloud.org robby main directory jolicloud
> 
> and then
> 
> sudo aptitude install -R jolicloud-poulsbo
> ...


Shoot.  One must have a i386 install to run this.  Jolicloud doesn't support lpia install... 


```
W: Failed to fetch http://apt.jolicloud.org/dists/robby...ia/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 78.109.82.90 80]
```

Since jolicloud repository does not allow file listing (WHY?!?!?!), could someone please send me direct links to the required .debs?  I'll try it anyway. Can't think of a reason why Jolicloud atom kernel wouldn't run on lpia distro.

----------


## NeonRush

You'll have to scan a mirror if you want links to the debs. I'd like to thank Jolicloud for all their work... However... They don't even host a forum, and call me old fashioned, but I don't tweet. I've ran their pre-beta and things are looking very promising, but samba sucks. BAD! Can't even connect to the samba share on my Ubuntu server. So yeah, they aren't being very transparent at this stage.

So for now I'm testing the Jolicloud kernel in Karmic. I own an EEE PC 1101HA. Jolicloud is great on the graphics end, Karmic handles my networking needs. But, and this is a big but, Karmic has a horrible atheros implementation. Joli worked without a hitch. Hopefully the two together will be a good match. Fill you in soon.

----------


## NeonRush

IT WORKS!!!! HA HA HA (evil laugh)

1386 fps in glxgears
AND
40% strength on wifi while in a detached garage and the router is in a basement over 30 meters away. I'm feeling good!

Okay, this wasn't all that straightforward so I'm going to recap my process (props go out to those that came before me):

Installed Karmic on Asus EEE PC 1101ha

1. Added:



```
deb http://apt.jolicloud.org robby main directory jolicloud
```

to repositories in synaptic.

2. Run a full update/upgrade in synaptic. Probably not needed but it didn't hurt I'm sure.

3. Run from console:



```
sudo aptitude install -R jolicloud-poulsbo
sudo aptitude install -R linux-image-jolicloud linux-image-jolicloud-atom
sudo /etc/jolicloud-netbook-config.d/poulsbo.sh
```

4. Because grub was failing to load after a reboot I'd suggest this next step if you're having problems. Edit /etc/default/grub
Go down to the line that looks like this:



```
# Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to Linux
#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true
```

Uncomment the entry so it looks like this:



```
# Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to Linux
GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true
```

5. Now edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf so it looks like this:



```
Section "Device"
        Identifier      "GMA500"
        Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
        Option "DRI" "on"
        Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
        Option "IgnoreACPI" "yes"
        Driver "psb"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
    Mode    0666
EndSection
```

6. From terminal, run 



```
sudo update-grub
```

7. Reboot

Now it looks like I may have an Ubuntu install that I can use for a while. Until tinkering makes me break it again. Have fun everyone!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mattia

> IT WORKS!!!! HA HA HA (evil laugh)
> 
> 1386 fps in glxgears
> AND
> 40% strength on wifi while in a detached garage and the router is in a basement over 30 meters away. I'm feeling good!
> 
> Okay, this wasn't all that straightforward so I'm going to recap my process (props go out to those that came before me):
> 
> Installed Karmic on Asus EEE PC 1101ha
> ...


I had not problem with grub and the jolicloud script configured xorg automaticalli.

----------


## jbernardo

I downloaded all the packages and installed them on my LPIA karmic. In the end, the performance was the same I get with Lucazade's script, and with the backports modules my wifi works well, so since the eee-laptop module doesn't load with jolicloud's kernel, I went back to regular karmic.

----------


## michael37

I installed full jolicloud just to see what it looks like.  Having PSB video driver working during installation is pleasant, but is not that important after all.  *Graphics performance is the same.* Full screen gnome terminal uses 100% CPU in Xorg process for some reason. Neither jolicloud nor UNR use Dell Mini 12 screen real estate intelligently. Pidgin is poorly integrated. Prism-based apps, like Gmail, are cute, but general purpose browser does just fine.  In fact, I would prefer Gmail app to be based on Webkit/v8 javascript, not XULrunner.

The only thing that I liked is that brightness keys worked on my Dell Mini 12 in jolicloud out of box.  They do not work in Karmic. See more info in this thread which was on dev forum, continued in this active thread.  Might be jaunty vs karmic issue regarding hal deprecation.

----------


## michael37

In case people haven't been tracking, here are latest updates on the next gen driver for GMA 500.

We Have Poulsbo Hardware, But No Driver

Also, Karmic LPIA will be my last netbook running LPIA.  News here.

----------


## Udibuntu

> For playing video clips, check how to build mplayer with vaapi support - using the scripts from here I can generate a mplayer that lets me view 1080p flawlessly. You also need to first build libva from here, and do a "sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer" to get all dependencies in place. I also remember I had to link one of the psb libs to another place, but can't remember now. In any case, there are a couple of threads in ubuntu forums explaining how to do it.


jbernardo, have tried to implement this but aahhh... maybe I'm too dumb to do this...I found all kinds of references to this method but I don't have a clue how to actually do it - which package to download, how to open the folder etc..

I'd appreciate an idiot proof walk-through here, though I'll understand if my request is too much...

----------


## michael37

> jbernardo, have tried to implement this but aahhh... maybe I'm too dumb to do this...I found all kinds of references to this method but I don't have a clue how to actually do it - which package to download, how to open the folder etc..
> 
> I'd appreciate an idiot proof walk-through here, though I'll understand if my request is too much...


I totally missed this part of the thread.  

So... has anyone tried using Fit-PC kernel and mplayer-vaapi and libva packages?  Supposedly it fully works with Atom/Poulsbo.  Would be much sweeter than building mplayer-vaapi each time manually.

Repository (Jaunty, Karmic)
http://fit-pc2.com/download/ubuntu/dists
Wiki (Jaunty)
http://fit-pc2.com/wiki/index.php?ti...ntu_on_fit-PC2

Karmic seems to be missing libdrm debs, so not sure if it actually works.

UDPATE: I just tries installing these .debs and almost destroyed my computer.  This stuff is totally non-compatible with ubuntu-mobile stuff (which is really jaunty packages on top of karmic).  *Don't do it. *

----------


## Udibuntu

> Karmic seems to be missing libdrm debs, so not sure if it actually works.
> 
> UDPATE: I just tries installing these .debs and almost destroyed my computer.  This stuff is totally non-compatible with ubuntu-mobile stuff (which is really jaunty packages on top of karmic).  *Don't do it. *


Thanks Michael, I hope your computer is OK...

I'm using 9.10 desktop, will I destroy my AAO 751 using this? If it's OK, then how do I add the missing libdrm debs?

Udi

----------


## bodhi.zazen

This script on this wiki page works :

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo

It modifies config files, so after running it once I edited out the parts that edit config files.

I would modify the script with a few if statements  :Wink:

----------


## michael37

> This script on this wiki page works :
> 
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo
> 
> It modifies config files, so after running it once I edited out the parts that edit config files.
> 
> I would modify the script with a few if statements


The script is a derivative of this thread.  Thanks though.

----------


## Udibuntu

Merry Christmas guys,

you've lost me...

What should I do to install the vaapi enabled mplayer?

----------


## penguin10916

hmm... has there been any news about this new driver that uses gallium? Just wondering because they're saying that performance will shoot up... or is the driver we have it?

----------


## michael37

> Merry Christmas guys,
> 
> you've lost me...
> 
> What should I do to install the vaapi enabled mplayer?


So far, no idea  :Smile:   I'm still trying but I haven't run mplayer-vaapi yet.

A few people who built it by themselves have... but you tried that already, haven't you.

----------


## michael37

> hmm... has there been any news about this new driver that uses gallium? Just wondering because they're saying that performance will shoot up... or is the driver we have it?


See comment 186.  No Gallium3D driver yet.

----------


## michael37

> Merry Christmas guys,
> 
> you've lost me...
> 
> What should I do to install the vaapi enabled mplayer?


I think I figured it out.  I am now playing 720p content comfortably.  I have not tried 1080p content since my only screen today is Dell Mini 12 laptop panel with 1280x800 resolution.

Let's see if you can get it to work.  I ran this sequence after switching to jolicloud kernel (comment 182).  I am not convinced whether that was necessary.  Update: I ran into instability with jolicloud kernel due to suspend/resume, and reverted back to Karmic kernel. Playing 720p content works fine.

Add the following lines to your /etc/apt/sources.list


```
## Repository for fit-PC2 users provided by Compulab
deb http://fit-pc2.com/download/ubuntu/dists/karmic binary/
deb-src http://fit-pc2.com/download/ubuntu/dists/karmic source/
```

Refresh update manager 


```
sudo apt-get update
```

Uninstall mplayer provided by Karmic


```
sudo apt-get remove mplayer-nogui
sudo apt-get remove mplayer
```

Install mplayer with vaapi support


```
sudo apt-get install libva1 mplayer-vaapi mplayer-skins
```

Comment out fit-pc repository by editing /etc/apt/sources.list


```
## Repository for fit-PC2 users provided by Compulab
#deb http://fit-pc2.com/download/ubuntu/dists/karmic binary/
#deb-src http://fit-pc2.com/download/ubuntu/dists/karmic source/
```

Link the va driver from Poulsbo driver


```
sudo ln -s /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/psb_drv_video.so /usr/lib/va/drivers
```

Run vainfo and make sure you get no errors



```
$ vainfo
libva: libva version 0.31.0-sds4
libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
libva: Trying to open /usr/lib/va/drivers/psb_drv_video.so
libva: va_openDriver() returns 0
vainfo: VA API version: 0.31
vainfo: Driver version: Intel GMA500 - 5.0.1.0046
vainfo: Supported profile and entrypoints
      VAProfileMPEG2Main              :	VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileMPEG2Main              :	VAEntrypointMoComp
      VAProfileMPEG4Simple            :	VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileMPEG4AdvancedSimple    :	VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileH264Baseline           :	VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileH264Main               :	VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileH264High               :	VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileVC1Simple              :	VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileVC1Main                :	VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileVC1Advanced            :	VAEntrypointVLD
```

Test mplayer on any MPEG4 or H264 content


```
mplayer -va vaapi -vo vaapi -ao oss HDvideo.mp4
```

Note: I had problems with sync between video and audio, so I specified audio output by adding -ao oss option.
Alternative options for -ao (audio output) are -ao pulse, -ao sdl and -ao alsa.

----------


## samusishere

ok wait im confused here. all i have to do on my acer aspire one 751h to get full 1080p video is buld my own player? and does this work on 9.04?

----------


## Mattia

i,ve a strange problem with the audio, all works well, but only the first time. The second application that i use to play audio want works and i must to rebbot.
Any idea?

----------


## michael37

> i,ve a strange problem with the audio, all works well, but only the first time. The second application that i use to play audio want works and i must to rebbot.
> Any idea?


I reproduced this problem.  An alternative is use 

mplayer -vo vaapi -ao pulse filename.mp4

----------


## michael37

> ok wait im confused here. all i have to do on my acer aspire one 751h to get full 1080p video is buld my own player? and does this work on 9.04?


Players that ship with 9.04 or 9.10 cannot use video acceleration by poulsbo.  You need mplayer-vaapi package.  Either build it yourself, or install a build using instructions in comment 196.  

Note that in either case you need to provide special video acceleration API (VAAPI) libraries and ensure they work fine.

Update: you need at least version 0.31 of the VAAPI library.  Installations in the OP refers to ubuntu-mobile of library version 0.29 which is too old.

----------


## Speedster

Unfortunately after following the wiki for Karmic and rebooting I was greeted with a black screen after the splash screen and an error in the dmesg regarding a null pointer reference. Strangely, booting up in recovery mode and performing a "modprobe psb" got a 1366x768 console no problems.

After much trial and error I eventually got it working by performing the following:

1) Removing "quiet splash" from /etc/default/grub, then running update-grub



```
#GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
```

2) Adding "psb" to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules

3) Creating an initramfs-tools hook script to copy the firmware to the initramfs. Script was saved as /etc/initramfs-tools/hooks/psb and made executable with "chmod +x"



```
#! /bin/sh -e

PREREQ="kernelextras"

prereqs () {
	echo "$PREREQ"
}

case $1 in
prereqs)
	prereqs
	exit 0
	;;
esac

. /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hook-functions

# Console utilities needed for console-setup
copy_exec /lib/firmware/msvdx_fw.bin /lib/firmware

exit 0
```

4) Ran update-initramfs -u and rebooted. After the scrolling text boot I was greeted with a GDM screen and vastly faster desktop experience!


Dean

----------


## Mattia

> I reproduced this problem.  An alternative is use 
> 
> mplayer -vo vaapi -ao pulse filename.mp4


ok for the video, but for other apps thet use pulseaudio?

----------


## michael37

> ok for the video, but for other apps thet use pulseaudio?


Pulseaudio fully supports audio access by multiple applications.

----------


## Mattia

> Pulseaudio fully supports audio access by multiple applications.


yes, i know, but the problem is that the audio works only one time, then all the pc is mute. And i must to reboot.

----------


## michael37

> yes, i know, but the problem is that the audio works only one time, then all the pc is mute. And i must to reboot.


I reproduced this problem with using -ao oss.  It works once, then mplayer reports "/dev/dsp" busy and no audio comes out. But you can switch to, for example, -ao sdl, and audio should play again.

As I said, experiment with different -ao options.  Your hardware might be different from mine, so what works for you might be different.

My netbook has snd_hda_intel audio driver, and I had to tweak it per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto guide.  The problem is completely separate and independent from mplayer and/or GMA 500, so please start another thread for this particular type of troubleshooting.

----------


## Mattia

> I reproduced this problem with using -ao oss.  It works once, then mplayer reports "/dev/dsp" busy and no audio comes out. But you can switch to, for example, -ao sdl, and audio should play again.
> 
> As I said, experiment with different -ao options.  Your hardware might be different from mine, so what works for you might be different.
> 
> My netbook has snd_hda_intel audio driver, and I had to tweak it per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto guide.  The problem is completely separate and independent from mplayer and/or GMA 500, so please start another thread for this particular type of troubleshooting.


You are right, i think that is a poulse audio problem.
I've asked here because i've an asus 1101  :Smile: .

I must to reboot every time i need to use 2 times skype  :Sad:

----------


## ayoli

> You are right, i think that is a poulse audio problem.
> I've asked here because i've an asus 1101 .
> 
> I must to reboot every time i need to use 2 times skype


<ot>
You might want to try to kill restart pulse (as user) instead of reboot.
'Maybe you need to force-reload or restart alsa-utils also).
</ot>

----------


## Udibuntu

Thank you michael137, guys - that's just awesome!

It plays 1080P wmv clips flawlessly!

2 more tests I need to take - playing to an external HDTV via VGA (AAO 751 doesn't have digital video output), and the reboot test  :Smile: 

I'll update later.

Again - thank you guys and especially michael137 for the effort!!!

Udi

----------


## Udibuntu

mplayer VA API works well after reboot, but sometimes sans sound due to an unknown problem which affects my Ubuntu session every once or twice. 

Is there a way to let other applications use the hardware acceleration enabled by this fix? Youtube streaming is a slide show..

Thanks again,

Udi

----------


## jbernardo

The sound problem appears to be pulse related - I am not seeing it, but i am using kubuntu, so don't have to put up with pulseaudio.

As for mplayer-vaapi, did you try it on films with subtitles? I have it working perfectly except for that, *** subtitles don't show up, and non-*** kills mplayer with error 11 (mostly at the first subtitle).

----------


## Udibuntu

> The sound problem appears to be pulse related - I am not seeing it, but i am using kubuntu, so don't have to put up with pulseaudio.
> 
> As for mplayer-vaapi, did you try it on films with subtitles? I have it working perfectly except for that, *** subtitles don't show up, and non-*** kills mplayer with error 11 (mostly at the first subtitle).


No subtitles yet, I'm only watching WMV-HD clips from Microsoft (oh, the irony :Smile: ). I'll download some MKV's if the external VGA to HDTV connection works well.

BUT - I do get an error like this: "Too many video packets are in the buffer"; maybe b\c of my 1G RAM?

Off topic: sound problem is indeed pulse related; it usually comes and goes, and if is persisting then I purge and re-install the driver (hope a fix will be available soon.

----------


## kgingeri

Hi All,

Just a note...
After following some of the howto's here (Karmic 2.6.31-17-generic, UNR running on a T91MT - not T91) and installing evtouch source patches to get the T91MT touch screen working - I too have fast video.  However, in UNR all apps are full-screened so I only had 500+ with glxgears UNTIL I restored the smaller sized window for glxgears. When doing so, I now get 1200+    :Very Happy: 

I am getting lock-ups, tho I think related to touch-screen.  Does it a lot in Xournal.  So I am still working on other stuff - touch screen right-click (no stylus button) and I had the sound issue once.

EDIT: Forgot to mention I'm on an Asus T91MT - of course.
Also, the stuff I did that seemed to work was:
Speedster's post #201 andthis wiki post

----------


## samusishere

hi. i have a acer aspire one 751h with ubuntu 9.04 installed. im wondering if the graphics performance in 9.10 is up to par with 9.04. 

thanks

----------


## kgingeri

> hi. i have a acer aspire one 751h with ubuntu 9.04 installed. im wondering if the graphics performance in 9.10 is up to par with 9.04. 
> 
> thanks


I am getting 1200+ on 9.10 - but an ASUS T91MT, not Acer.

----------


## excogitation

Are there any news on Poulsbo for Lucid?

And is anybody already packaging for 32 or 33 kernels?

----------


## egrep

One of my systems just updated to kernel 2.6.31-17. I remembered to rename the xorg.conf file before rebooting so I came up in the standard video mode for the poulsbo chipset. I tried to re-apply the sudo wget http://gma500re.altervista.org/scripts/poulsbo_ppa.sh && sh ./poulsbo_ppa.sh script. Every time it gets to any kernel stuff, it skips that part with a "no module source" error.

Not sure if I am missing something or maybe the poulsbo fix has not been updated for the 2.6.31-17 kernel.

I will poke around and report back with what I find out.

--egrep

----------


## Speedster

Rather than rename xorg.conf when I installed the -17 kernel I did as the wiki said - rebooted into recovery mode and ran

dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source

which recompiled the module for the new kernel.

----------


## lucazade

Hi all!
I'm trying out Intel IEGD 10.2 driver for GMA500 following this guide:
FitPc2 howto

Pros:
* Native resolution (1366x768 )
* UXA Hw acceleration
* 2100 fps in 5secs using glxgears (using old psb drivers i get 1250fps)
* Low memory footprint
* Smooth flashplayer (sd)
* Mplayer-vaapi (support for hd movies)

Cons:
* No DKMS
* Slow firefox scrolling  :Sad: 
* Broken framebuffer (no usplash - moblin-dev mailing list bug)
* Some visual glitches (uxa related maybe)
* Broken hibernate/suspend (iegd 10.2 bug)

Feature/compatibility list for IEGD 10.2 drivers here
User's guide here
Specification update here


Anyone else tried it?? Just curious!

PS. To make it work i've modified some options in xorg.conf (details on request)

----------


## Udibuntu

Hi All,

Wanted to share my experience in a related issue, in case someone wants to investigate this:

I'm with psb driver, GMA500 on an Acer751, Karmic.

I botched an attempt to use dual screen via VGA, and had to use xrandr to try and fix. I got numerous psb related errors while installing the GUI fronts for xrander, and couldn't change any xrander setting (in either GUI and terminal), other than adding new display modes that could not be set to operate.

I then purged and removed psb and re-installed Luca's FTP script (thanks again Luca), and all is well so far (hadn't tried to use the VGA port again yet).

I guess there is some kind of a problem in the combination of the current Linux psb driver and xrandr.

Re Luca's latest post: I would love to have decent Youtube experience, and therefor would appreciate a walkthrough for your latest GMA500 operating method, if you can spare the time. 

Cheers,

Udi

----------


## jbernardo

> Hi all!
> I'm trying out Intel IEGD 10.2 driver for GMA500 following this guide:
> FitPc2 howto
> 
> Pros:
> * Native resolution (1366x768 )
> * UXA Hw acceleration
> * 2100 fps in 5secs using glxgears (using old psb drivers i get 1250fps)
> * Low memory footprint
> ...


Well, I have mplayer-vaapi working, except for subtitles, with our current drivers. And broken suspend is a show-stopper for me, so I'll stay for now with our current drivers.  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

Anyone could try this *flash benchmark* (using the old psb driver)?
I score 365 points.
Thanks

----------


## ayoli

> Anyone could try this *flash benchmark* (using the old psb driver)?
> I score 365 points.
> Thanks


wow 1 point/day ?  :Capital Razz: 

I scored 354 with jaunty + psb

----------


## jurekiteresa

Hi

For flash - even in HD 1080p I found workaround with mplayer-vaapi:

Please open web browser with flash movie and paused.

In terminal:
mplayer -vo vaapi -va vaapi /tmp/Flash*

For full screen you could use:

-fs -aspect 16:9

For flv files I use:

mplayer -vo gl -va alsa /tmp/Flash*

but only in SD.

For fast scroll in Firefox i use xcompmgr -a

Could you tray turn off antialiasing. It is very helpfull in windows xp.

Today I have problem with new xorg. (Confilct with xserver-xorg-video-psb)

Please advice.

Reagrds

Jurek

----------


## xeemo

I just got this setup on my mini 10 yesterday.  I've had mixed results with various flash video sites.  Youtube works great when I don't go into full screen, and Game Trailers(one of AVGN's hosting sites) works pretty much perfect full screen or windowed.

Still not 100%, but much better than it was before.  Not that I would even expect 100% seeing as the gma500 is closed source(but it would be great! haha).

----------


## lucazade

Switched back to old psb stack (exa) i've optimized some xorg options.
Now glxgears reach 1380fps and composited is smoother.



```
Section "Device"
        Identifier      "GMA500"
        Driver 		"psb"
        Option 		"DownScale" "false"
        Option 		"ExaNoComposite" "false"
        Option 		"ExaMem" "131072"
	#Option		"ExaScratch" "4"
	#Option		"ExaCached" "false"
        Option 		"IgnoreACPI" "true"
        Option 		"LidTimer" "false"
        Option 		"NoAccel" "false"
        Option		"NoFitting" "false"
        Option 		"NoPanel" "false"
        Option 		"MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
        Option 		"ShadowFB" "false"
        Option 		"SWcursor" "false"
        Option 		"Vsync" "false"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Mode    0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
	Option		"Composite" "Enable"
	Option		"RENDER" "Enable"
EndSection
```

----------


## lucazade

I've also upgraded the poulsbo installation script.
Now it includes latest libva, mplayer-vaapi and some fixes for Acer 751h.

----------


## ayoli

> Switched back to old psb stack (exa) i've optimized some xorg options.
> Now glxgears reach 1380fps and composited is smoother.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Section "Device"
>         Identifier      "GMA500"
>         Driver 		"psb"
> ...


wow, you use options here that I didn't even know they could exist  :Smile: 
btw, that sounds cool, I might give this a go later in the week and post a feedback here.
thx lucazade.

----------


## lucazade

> wow, you use options here that I didn't even know they could exist 
> btw, that sounds cool, I might give this a go later in the week and post a feedback here.
> thx lucazade.


let me know.. don't expect too much  :Smile: 
I've looked inside psb_driver to find these options.
Next step i'd like to increase agpgart mem size (i believe inside libdrm) up to 128mb like the iegd driver does.

----------


## SlonUA

Hi lucazade =)
Good job done by You.

Any update !?
https://edge.launchpad.net/~lucazade...+build/1243964

----------


## SlonUA

Any ideas for tweaking this model: *Dell Inspiron Mini 1010*

----------


## lucazade

> Any ideas for tweaking this model: *Dell Inspiron Mini 1010*


Haven't tried Dell Mini so no particular tweaks for it, sorry.

Btw I'd suggest to use latest build of flashplayer 10.1beta2 instead of default one.
from here

Remove old flashplayer version and copy new flash:
sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins

----------


## Udibuntu

> Haven't tried Dell Mini so no particular tweaks for it, sorry.
> 
> Btw I'd suggest to use latest build of flashplayer 10.1beta2 instead of default one.
> from here
> 
> Remove old flashplayer version and copy new flash:
> sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins


Hi Luca,

Please walk me through installing the latest flash I downloaded and extracted to "downloads" (Don't know how to remove the older flash and install the new one.

Also, do I need to remove something before using your updated FTP script?

Thanks,

Udi

----------


## lucazade

> Hi Luca,
> 
> Please walk me through installing the latest flash I downloaded and extracted to "downloads" (Don't know how to remove the older flash and install the new one.
> 
> Also, do I need to remove something before using your updated FTP script?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Udi


You do not need to use the script to update flashplayer.
Open a terminal and paste each line:



```
sudo apt-get remove --purge -q=0 -y --force-yes flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer

wget http://gma500re.altervista.org/_altervista_ht/misc/libflashplayer.so -O /tmp/libflashplayer.so

sudo cp /tmp/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
```

This will remove old flash version, download the new one and put in the right place.
Close and reopen firefox.
That's it.

----------


## jbernardo

> I've also upgraded the poulsbo installation script.
> Now it includes latest libva, mplayer-vaapi and some fixes for Acer 751h.


Hi Lucazade,
I just looked at your script, and found it is using a 4.41.2 version of psb-kernel-sources, do you know if it includes the fixes for later kernels that I took from the Gentoo guys and posted here?
I also tried the mplayer-vaapi, and it shows the same problems with subtitles I have on the ones I build with a variant of the kanotix scripts, that is A.S. s. subtitles break acceleration so I get about one frame per second, and "regular" subtitles break mplayer with a error 11. I've posted a error report in the mplayer-users mailing list, stack trace and everything, but it has been ignored for over a week.

I'll try now your xorg settings.
Thanks!

----------


## lucazade

> Hi Lucazade,
> I just looked at your script, and found it is using a 4.41.2 version of psb-kernel-sources, do you know if it includes the fixes for later kernels that I took from the Gentoo guys and posted here?


Hi!
It doesn't include your patch at the moment.. if i well remember it support 2.6.32+ kernels, right? Have you tried it with Lucid?
I'll see to include it as well.

----------


## jbernardo

> Hi!
> It doesn't include your patch at the moment.. if i well remember it support 2.6.32+ kernels, right? Have you tried it with Lucid?
> I'll see to include it as well.


Hi,
Yes, I tried it with Lucid's kernel and it worked (in December, haven't tried since). But Lucid has a newer xorg that conflicts with the poulsbo xorg driver, so I am back on karmic.

As for your settings it allowed me to see between 1100 and 1400 fps in glxgears at normal speed, and between 1549 and 1801 with 25% overclocking. In glblur I get 17 fps normal/20 overclock. A nice improvement!

Now if I can fix mplayer so it won't crash when showing subtitles...

----------


## Udibuntu

Hi Luca, thanks for the walkthrough, I will do it later and report. UPDATE - I see some improvement in Youtube SD, while Youtube HD and SD fullscreen are still unwatchable.

Re your updated FTP script, I was wandering if I can get better performance from the psb driver (Firefox scrolling, better Youtube performance etc. 

If that is the case and I want to use it, then my question was do I need to remove somethings before using it or just copy paste the link to terminal?

Again - thank you for your efforts!

Udi

----------


## lucazade

> Hi,
> Yes, I tried it with Lucid's kernel and it worked (in December, haven't tried since). But Lucid has a newer xorg that conflicts with the poulsbo xorg driver, so I am back on karmic.
> 
> As for your settings it allowed me to see between 1100 and 1400 fps in glxgears at normal speed, and between 1549 and 1801 with 25% overclocking. In glblur I get 17 fps normal/20 overclock. A nice improvement!
> 
> Now if I can fix mplayer so it won't crash when showing subtitles...


How did you overclocked? any issue with temp?

----------


## lucazade

> Hi Luca, thanks for the walkthrough, I will do it later and report. UPDATE - I see some improvement in Youtube SD, while Youtube HD and SD fullscreen are still unwatchable.
> 
> Re your updated FTP script, I was wandering if I can get better performance from the psb driver (Firefox scrolling, better Youtube performance etc. 
> 
> If that is the case and I want to use it, then my question was do I need to remove somethings before using it or just copy paste the link to terminal?
> 
> Again - thank you for your efforts!
> 
> Udi


Try to update xorg.conf with the latest options found, do it manually without using the script.
Firefox scrolling is terrible, so i'm trying out chromium from ppa and it's better.
For flash i've no other tricks (only one is gnash-vaapi but haven't tried yet).

----------


## jbernardo

> How did you overclocked? any issue with temp?



I use eee-control, since the eeepc has overclock in Bios. The temperature is a bit higher, but that only means that the noisy fan starts more frequently.

----------


## lucazade

> Hi Lucazade,
> I just looked at your script, and found it is using a 4.41.2 version of psb-kernel-sources, do you know if it includes the fixes for later kernels that I took from the Gentoo guys and posted here?


I've included your patch in the script. Now I'm running 2.6.33rc4 w/o problems.



> wget http://gma500re.altervista.org/scripts/poulsbo.sh && sh ./poulsbo.sh

----------


## jbernardo

Thanks!
Now the "only" problem is the incompatibility between the poulsbo driver and X.org 1.7.x. I don't know if it is worth to try hacking it, or wait for the promised Gallium driver.

Any luck with the suspend issues in the IEGD driver?

----------


## lucazade

> Thanks!
> Now the "only" problem is the incompatibility between the poulsbo driver and X.org 1.7.x. I don't know if it is worth to try hacking it, or wait for the promised Gallium driver.
> 
> Any luck with the suspend issues in the IEGD driver?


From FitPc2 forum:
Known issues:
- Suspend and Hibernate functions do not work properly and disabled in kernel. Using these functions is equal to Lock Screen.

They disabled suspend function in the modded kernel (provided in ppa), don't ask me why..  :Smile: 
Maybe this fix for suspend and a new kernel...

I'm awating for Iegd 10.3 with the hoped Gallium support, about xorg 1.7.x I hope some guru will help us!  :Smile:

----------


## jbernardo

I wonder if I could get it to work on my 1101ha this weekend, as the suspend problem seems AA1 751H related,  or am I jumping into conclusions? I just don't like installing all that stuff from the fic repositories, I'll have to check if can roll my own kernel, or even if I need it.

About X 1.7, AdamW seems to be working on it for Fedora 12, so there is still hope, maybe when he returns from his holidays.

----------


## michael37

> I've included your patch in the script. Now I'm running 2.6.33rc4 w/o problems.


I noticed you did a lot of updates on the direct download script and you haven't really changed ppa script.  Any plans to include the latest libva, etc etc in the ppa script?

----------


## lucazade

> I noticed you did a lot of updates on the direct download script and you haven't really changed ppa script.  Any plans to include the latest libva, etc etc in the ppa script?


I haven't updated the ppa repository because of some issue packaging xserver-xorg-video-psb, at the moment i don't think i'll update it.
If anyone able to solve that issue i'll take care of the other packages (libva....)

----------


## dragilla

hi there.
First of all thanks for you work.
The graphics works quite well now. I'm on kernel 2.6.32.3.

I have one "wierd" problem though. I thought I ask here, because it's definitely gma500 related. The problem is I cannot suspend because the X hangs (gray screen). I can kill X with alt-sysrq-k.
The "wierd" part is... it was working. I don't know what I did - I was playing with alsa a bit, but can't seem to see a connection there. The other "wierd" thing is - I can suspend after I hibernate and restore. So the thing has to do with some graphics initialization. 

In the /var/log/pm-suspend i get:


```
/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video resume suspend: Function not supported
success.
```

Let me know if you have an idea or maybe should I provide more info. My hardware is Vaio P, btw.

cheers,
-- 
LS

edit: ok after giving it a thought, maybe this is not the right place to sort this out. If you think you can help me, please do so >>>HERE<<<.

----------


## Udibuntu

> udi@udi-netbook:~$ wget http://gma500re.altervista.org/scripts/poulsbo.sh && sh ./poulsbo.sh
> --2010-01-20 12:56:13--  http://gma500re.altervista.org/scripts/poulsbo.sh
> Resolving gma500re.altervista.org... 78.129.205.104
> Connecting to gma500re.altervista.org|78.129.205.104|:80... connected.
> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 403 Forbidden
> 2010-01-20 12:56:13 ERROR 403: Forbidden.


Did I do something wrong? was trying to install the script after upgrading to .17 kernel.

Thanks,

Udi

----------


## lucazade

> Did I do something wrong? was trying to install the script after upgrading to .17 kernel.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Udi


I've checked, we've reached hosting traffic limit for this month.
FYI you can just do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source" after a kernel update.

----------


## Délicator

Have you mirror ? Or someone can mail me the script ?

_removed email_

thank you !

and, thank you for this script, my eeepc was really born after i'v install poulsbo drv

----------


## sol1tude

hi lucazade.
what do you know about IEGD (have you tested it?)? is it works only in moblin or ubuntu is supported too? and what do you know about upcoming driver (I mean when it will be released or something)?
thanks,
sol1tude

----------


## lucazade

I haven't got any mirror.. can't send via mail because are a lot of files. sorry!

----------


## lucazade

> hi lucazade.
> what do you know about IEGD (have you tested it?)? is it works only in moblin or ubuntu is supported too? and what do you know about upcoming driver (I mean when it will be released or something)?
> thanks,
> sol1tude


Iegd works also on karmic.. look here
Perfomance are not so good and i've no idea when a new driver will be released.

----------


## Délicator

I Dont think about that, 
your script download lot of file from your space...

I think was only script, And it use files on other place, like launchpad

thanks you for reply, I'll wait until it's usable again

----------


## ingcorra

it may be possible to find a workaround to activate the shadowfb option while mantaining 3d acceleration? or this is technically impossible?

----------


## oviguera

I've also upgraded the poulsbo installation script.
Now it includes latest libva, mplayer-vaapi and some fixes for Acer 751h.
 		                   		 		 			  			  			  			  			 				 					Attached Files 					 					 	 poulsbo.sh.txt (3.8 KB, 41 views)
Sorry lucazade, I tried to get the drivers you sugested but I got this massage:

oskar@oskar-laptop:~$ wget http://gma500re.altervista.org/_alte...book7_i386.deb -O /tmp/libdrm-poulsbo1_2.3.0-0ubuntu3netbook7_i386.deb
--2010-01-21 22:43:03--  http://gma500re.altervista.org/_alte...book7_i386.deb
gma500re.altervista.org ebazten... 78.129.205.104
Connecting to gma500re.altervista.org|78.129.205.104|:80... konektatua.
HTTP eskaera bidalia, erantzunaren zain... 403 Forbidden
2010-01-21 22:43:04 ERROREA 403 Forbidden.

I'm doing something wrong. But I  don't know what. I'm not experiencied with linux. I've just started using ubuntu. 
Thanks for your help

----------


## michael37

> Sorry lucazade, I tried to get the drivers you sugested but I got this massage:
> 
> oskar@oskar-laptop:~$ wget http://gma500re.altervista.org/_alte...book7_i386.deb -O /tmp/libdrm-poulsbo1_2.3.0-0ubuntu3netbook7_i386.deb
> --2010-01-21 22:43:03--  http://gma500re.altervista.org/_alte...book7_i386.deb
> gma500re.altervista.org ebazten... 78.129.205.104
> Connecting to gma500re.altervista.org|78.129.205.104|:80... konektatua.
> HTTP eskaera bidalia, erantzunaren zain... 403 Forbidden
> 2010-01-21 22:43:04 ERROREA 403 Forbidden.
> 
> ...


You are doing everything right, it's just lucazade ran out of bandwidth allocation for his hosting provider.  Perhaps he can use ubuntu one service to host his files and link to them in the script?

----------


## oviguera

> I've also upgraded the poulsbo installation script.
> Now it includes latest libva, mplayer-vaapi and some fixes for Acer 751h.
>                                                                                                                                                         Attached Files                                                poulsbo.sh.txt (3.8 KB, 41 views)
> Sorry lucazade, I tried to get the drivers you sugested but I got this massage:
> 
> oskar@oskar-laptop:~$ wget http://gma500re.altervista.org/_alte...book7_i386.deb -O /tmp/libdrm-poulsbo1_2.3.0-0ubuntu3netbook7_i386.deb
> --2010-01-21 22:43:03--  http://gma500re.altervista.org/_alte...book7_i386.deb
> gma500re.altervista.org ebazten... 78.129.205.104
> Connecting to gma500re.altervista.org|78.129.205.104|:80... konektatua.
> ...


So, could anyone help me with this issue? I had the same problem when I tried to get the ppa at 

wget http://gma500re.altervista.org/scripts/poulsbo_ppa.sh && sh ./poulsbo_ppa.shfollowing the instructions in this site: 
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...Poulsbo#karmic

I'm a bit baffled, so I'd thank whatever help you could offer.

----------


## samusishere

HI I am totaly confused. can these options even be used in ubuntu 9.04? i have 720p video working without the need to compile a new mplayer. 1080p as well although the sound is out of sync. it is also choppy in 720p at times. i would like to know how to fix this problem in ubuntu 9.04 as i do not have the time to switch to 9.10.

----------


## samusishere

> HI I am totaly confused. can these options even be used in ubuntu 9.04? i have 720p video working without the need to compile a new mplayer. 1080p as well although the sound is out of sync. it is also choppy in 720p at times. i would like to know how to fix this problem in ubuntu 9.04 as i do not have the time to switch to 9.10.


i forgot to add that i have the acer aspire one 751h.

----------


## michael37

> HI I am totaly confused. can these options even be used in ubuntu 9.04? i have 720p video working without the need to compile a new mplayer. 1080p as well although the sound is out of sync. it is also choppy in 720p at times. i would like to know how to fix this problem in ubuntu 9.04 as i do not have the time to switch to 9.10.


Most Atom processors can't play 720p content smoothly.  What CPU do you have to go with your GMA500??

Regarding your 751H, 


> From CnetThe bad: Slower version of the Intel Atom CPU makes even basic tasks annoyingly laggy.


Regarding 9.04, it is quite outdated with Firefox 3.5 not available etc.  Not sure why you would want to stay on 9.04.  It's not LTS.

----------


## daxter77

Hello

I try since two days to get the poulsbo script working, but having same problem as mentioned on previous page (no bandwidth).

Can someone who has the required files, upload them to a host with more bandwidth?
Would be great.

----------


## kgingeri

> Hello
> 
> I try since two days to get the poulsbo script working, but having same problem as mentioned on previous page (no bandwidth).
> 
> Can someone who has the required files, upload them to a host with more bandwidth?
> Would be great.


I think these are older files but they did work for me - after breaking psb-kernel-source from a kernel upgrade...
http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showpo...7&postcount=13

lucazade, to avoid the bandwidth problem, why not just attach them to a post with ".txt" extentions - or tar and compress all files needed into an archive and upload to a post?  Too big?

EDIT: I didn't realize that all I had to do was 'dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source'.  
I recovered from files (the three .deb files) at the link above, booted in 2.6.31-17 I ran 'dpkg -i ...' on each of them, and all is well.
I then did the reconfig when booted back into my latest 2.6.31-18 kernel and all is well!... I am running fine with:


```
$ uname -a 
Linux ... 2.6.31-18-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 8 14:55:26 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
```

Oh yeah, and this is a ASUS T91MT netbook.

----------


## lucazade

The script will be available next week.. in the meanwhile i'll find an alternative place even if i'm really busy.

----------


## samusishere

> Most Atom processors can't play 720p content smoothly.  What CPU do you have to go with your GMA500??
> 
> Regarding your 751H, 
> 
> Regarding 9.04, it is quite outdated with Firefox 3.5 not available etc.  Not sure why you would want to stay on 9.04.  It's not LTS.


ITS the z530 cpu. and im staying on it becouse i dont have alot of time to upgrade to 9.10 plus i really just want to wait until 10.04 as the new driver for the gma 500 may be implimented then. i also didnt feel compiz was as smooth as it was for me on 9.04

----------


## samusishere

> ITS the z530 cpu. and im staying on it becouse i dont have alot of time to upgrade to 9.10 plus i really just want to wait until 10.04 as the new driver for the gma 500 may be implimented then. i also didnt feel compiz was as smooth as it was for me on 9.04


also the choppynes seams to have been fixed by adding the EEEapplet and overclocking. a few people told me to try it but i was skeptical since i dont have a EEEPC. this is only 720p though. im still haveing issues with 1080. as the audio is out of sync. but im hearing that 1080p content can be played smoothly with the mplayer VAPPI. but i do not know if i can use that on 9.04 or how to compile the player. im still learning my way around linux and would appricaite some help.

----------


## modernshoggoth

I'm in the same boat as samus - an AAO 751h.
I'd just like to say thanks lucazade for your nifty script, it saved my ****... but then I did a system update on Ubuntu 9.10 and it shafted everything... so I did what any guy who is a normal Windows user did, and reinstalled, only to find that we had wasted your 10gb of bandwith on altervista! Onoes! Hope you get it all up and running again soon man!

Thanks again!

----------


## my-demise

> I'm in the same boat as samus - an AAO 751h.
> I'd just like to say thanks lucazade for your nifty script, it saved my ****... but then I did a system update on Ubuntu 9.10 and it shafted everything... so I did what any guy who is a normal Windows user did, and reinstalled, only to find that we had wasted your 10gb of bandwith on altervista! Onoes! Hope you get it all up and running again soon man!
> 
> Thanks again!


I have a feeling we are not the only people in this situation. I've been searching for a mirror to these downloads for the past three days with no luck. If we can get this hosting issue resolved ASAP that would be fantastic.  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

```
wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma500/scripts/poulsbo.sh && sh ./poulsbo.sh
```

 :Popcorn:

----------


## modernshoggoth

Just ran it and it works a treat ^_^ thanks man

----------


## Udibuntu

> ```
> wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma500/scripts/poulsbo.sh && sh ./poulsbo.sh
> ```


Thanks, but no go, some permission denied statements, and then then the display section appears as it should be, but logging off and on does not remedy the situation.

Per your earlier comment - reconfigure command did not help. Per my solution to an "unknown display" issue after an problematic xrandr work on the GMA500, I have removed the psb driver and wanted to re-install; that was when I I got the 403 error.

Would appreciate a fix or knowing if I did something wrong with the new path. Here is what I get (full log, so V long):




> udi@udi-netbook:~$ wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...pts/poulsbo.sh && sh ./poulsbo.sh
> --2010-01-25 23:00:32--  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...pts/poulsbo.sh
> Resolving dl.dropbox.com... 75.101.129.115, 75.101.136.120, 75.101.142.97, ...
> Connecting to dl.dropbox.com|75.101.129.115|:80... connected.
> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
> Length: 4370 (4.3K) [text/x-sh]
> Saving to: `poulsbo.sh.9'
> 
> 100%[======================================>] 4,370       26.3K/s   in 0.2s    
> ...


Udi

----------


## lucazade

> Thanks, but no go, some permission denied statements, and then then the display section appears as it should be, but logging off and on does not remedy the situation.
> 
> Per your earlier comment - reconfigure command did not help. Per my solution to an "unknown display" issue after an problematic xrandr work on the GMA500, I have removed the psb driver and wanted to re-install; that was when I I got the 403 error.
> 
> Would appreciate a fix or knowing if I did something wrong with the new path. Here is what I get (full log, so V long):
> 
> 
> 
> Udi


Simply because you're running an old version of the script.. remove old poulsbo.sh files on your computer and run again.




> Saving to: `poulsbo.sh.9'

----------


## Udibuntu

> Simply because you're running an old version of the script.. remove old poulsbo.sh files on your computer and run again.


Cheers for the fast response; sorry for the dumb question but how do I remove those files?

I answered myself, rm them... sorry for being daft.

UPDATE - it works after rm'ing the poulsbo.sh files, installing, removing, installing, reconfiguring for kernel .17 and restarting x.

Thanks Luca, you're the man!

----------


## undfined

> ```
> wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma500/scripts/poulsbo.sh && sh ./poulsbo.sh
> ```


Thank you!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kreativ

As I was unable to get the original post to work, as it couldn't apt-get the files needed after being sent to this thread as it is supposed to work for Asus EEE 1101HA (According to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1274871). I am not wondering wether this command




> wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...pts/poulsbo.sh && sh ./poulsbo.sh


Everyone talks about will do the same thing as the original post was intended to do, and will it do everything I need? Do I need to add something more to any files like the xorg.conf or blacklist.conf?

Thanks for any reply  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

> Everyone talks about will do the same thing as the original post was intended to do


It does the same things as my original one.

Try to remove old poulsbo.sh scripts on your pc and run it again.
Paste the output of the script here

----------


## oviguera

> ```
> wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma500/scripts/poulsbo.sh && sh ./poulsbo.sh
> ```


Thanks a lot lucasade. It worked really fine on my Vaio P. Congratulations!! and thanks again.

----------


## michael37

@lucazade, suggested bug fix 

# Compiz whitelist
sed -i 's/i810 fglrx/i810 fglrx psb/g' /usr/bin/compiz

should be 

# Compiz whitelist
sudo sed -i 's/i810 fglrx/i810 fglrx psb/g' /usr/bin/compiz


probably the same for Acer stuff; I don't have Acer, so I haven't tested users permission for those lines.

----------


## michael37

Another bug found.  After running poulsbo.sh on a Karmic fresh install, mplayer-vaapi package (did you build it yourself?) installs without zillion dependencies.  I am going to hunt them down and test.  So far, the problem with libraries not found is fairly nasty.

http://pastebin.com/m5a09fc8


UPDATE: Manually installed the dependencies, now mplayer works.  Hardware acceleration works for me only if mplayer is invoked from command line:
mplayer -vo vaapi -va vaapi file.mp4 (or file.avi)

Yes, that means playing 1080p content on Atom Z520 with GMA 500! 

Smplayer (frontend) is not able to invoke mplayer with hardware acceleration, not sure why.  I configured video output to vaapi and put -va vaapi in "additional command line options".

----------


## michael37

The most critical problem so far!

On my Dell Mini 12, the new version of the script breaks 3D graphics, EXA acceleration and Xvideo output!  I found the culprit:  it's line
       Option          "ExaMem" "131072"
in xorg.conf.

The problem is not obvious initially, in fact, gtkperf gives better performance results with this line.

----------


## jbernardo

> Smplayer (frontend) is not able to invoke mplayer with hardware acceleration, not sure why.  I configured video output to vaapi and put -va vaapi in "additional command line options".


Make sure you uncheck "enable screenshots" in smplayer preferences, it should now work with vaapi.

I still can't get subtitles to work. It seems to work fine just after a reboot, but a second try and mplayer dies with a error 11.

----------


## lucazade

> @lucazade, suggested bug fix 
> 
> # Compiz whitelist
> sed -i 's/i810 fglrx/i810 fglrx psb/g' /usr/bin/compiz
> 
> should be 
> 
> # Compiz whitelist
> sudo sed -i 's/i810 fglrx/i810 fglrx psb/g' /usr/bin/compiz
> ...


fixed.
thanks!

----------


## lucazade

> Another bug found.  After running poulsbo.sh on a Karmic fresh install, mplayer-vaapi package (did you build it yourself?) installs without zillion dependencies.  I am going to hunt them down and test.  So far, the problem with libraries not found is fairly nasty.
> 
> http://pastebin.com/m5a09fc8
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Manually installed the dependencies, now mplayer works.  Hardware acceleration works for me only if mplayer is invoked from command line:
> mplayer -vo vaapi -va vaapi file.mp4 (or file.avi)
> 
> Yes, that means playing 1080p content on Atom Z520 with GMA 500! 
> ...


i didn't tested the package so far.. yes i've build it myself.
i'll see for dependencies.

----------


## lucazade

> The most critical problem so far!
> 
> On my Dell Mini 12, the new version of the script breaks 3D graphics, EXA acceleration and Xvideo output!  I found the culprit:  it's line
>        Option          "ExaMem" "131072"
> in xorg.conf.
> 
> The problem is not obvious initially, in fact, gtkperf gives better performance results with this line.


On my acer 751h examem limit is 131mb, using 256mb breaks acceleration.
I'll fix this in the script. thanks  :Wink:

----------


## crownedzero

After much hesitation I've decided to upgrae to Karmic. I'm running on a Dell Mini 10; from the sounds of it things are going fairly smoothly? Just grab the script and run it correct? Are there any other specifics I need to take into consideration? I would like to be able to use 3d effects as well.

I also noted on another post that a higher resolution is possible, is this something you are planning to incorporate into your script?

----------


## michael37

> After much hesitation I've decided to upgrae to Karmic. I'm running on a Dell Mini 10; from the sounds of it things are going fairly smoothly? Just grab the script and run it correct? Are there any other specifics I need to take into consideration? I would like to be able to use 3d effects as well.
> 
> I also noted on another post that a higher resolution is possible, is this something you are planning to incorporate into your script?


The script is still a bit in works, but you should have a great experience with video performance and with resolution after running this script (as long as you don't have Mini 10v -- that one uses a slower albeit better supported graphics).  

I am trying to keep the main message of this thread up-to-date in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo.

Specifically for Dell mini, you will need to comment out a line in Xorg.conf to avoid hangs.


```
sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
Change
        Option 		"ExaMem" "131072"
to
        #Option 		"ExaMem" "131072"
```

----------


## lucazade

> Specifically for Dell mini, you will need to comment out a line in Xorg.conf to avoid hangs.
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> Change
>         Option 		"ExaMem" "131072"
> to
>         #Option 		"ExaMem" "131072"
> ```


I've fixed this option, just enable on demand.

----------


## michael37

> I've fixed this option, just enable on demand.


You rock, thank you!

----------


## crownedzero

After a fresh install of Karmic I have run the poulsbo script and done a full update. I then reconfigured the psb kernel per the instructions. After doing so I was unable to enable desktops effects, so I checked the compiz whitelisted drivers and noted psb was not among them. After adding I tried to enable 3d effects again this time it seemed to go through except it never fully recovered and left me with just the desktop wallpaper and mouse i.e. taskbars etc were not present.I was unable to exit to a console via hotkeys so essentially I had to do a hard reset.

Any ideas?

----------


## dragilla

Have you tried alt-f2 combination?
Also you can always (well most of the times) do crtl-alt-f1 to exit to the console. Then restart X.

If you can alt-f2 you can try:


```
compiz --replace &
```

Also I recomend using magic-sysrq instead of hard-reset.
Do alt-sysrq-s twice to sync
and then alt-sysrq-b to reboot. 
This way you will most probably aviod disk errors after reboot.
Hard reset is the last thing to do  :Smile: 

cheers,

----------


## danicero

I'm absolutely noob, so please be patient with me  :Capital Razz: 
here's the thing: I've installed ubuntu remix 9.10 on my acer aspire one AO751h. 
then I followed the official ubuntu guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...oCardsPoulsbo/ to set up the GMA500.
but when I reboot after that I have only a tty1 flashing screen, so it's impossible to login again...
the only solution I found is to reboot in recovery mode and rm etc/X11/xorg.conf to go back to the starting point :/
any advice?

thank you!!!  :Smile:

----------


## jarodrig

Anybody has tried install psb driver in a system with ubuntu 10.04? I have problems with xorg-xserver-core and xorg-xserver-video-5 and xserver-xorg-video-psb conflicts. I can't post any logs sorry.

I have Nokia booklet 3g.

Update: I identified the problem. It is because the lastest version of xorg don't have support of resVgaShared symbol  :Sad:

----------


## jarodrig

> I'm absolutely noob, so please be patient with me 
> here's the thing: I've installed ubuntu remix 9.10 on my acer aspire one AO751h. 
> then I followed the official ubuntu guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...oCardsPoulsbo/ to set up the GMA500.
> but when I reboot after that I have only a tty1 flashing screen, so it's impossible to login again...
> the only solution I found is to reboot in recovery mode and rm etc/X11/xorg.conf to go back to the starting point :/
> any advice?
> 
> thank you!!!


Try with older version of xorg.conf or the old method of that manual. the xorg.conf is not equal between both methods

----------


## blur xc

> I don't think you need to keep reinstalling, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source" should be enough to rebuild the kernel modules.


Thanks!  The command worked like a charm- I made a bash alias for it.

BM

----------


## mktg82

Excuse me for my noob question, is it possible to install only 2D drivers? I'm not interested in 3D and compiz...

I'm using Xubuntu 9.10 on Asus 1201ha. I read here (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...Poulsbo#karmic) that there are two methods, the old one and the newest. Which one should I use?

P.S.
I don't know my kernel version because my netbook is recharging right now.

----------


## michael37

> Excuse me for my noob question, is it possible to install only 2D drivers? I'm not interested in 3D and compiz...
> 
> I'm using Xubuntu 9.10 on Asus 1201ha. I read here (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...Poulsbo#karmic) that there are two methods, the old one and the newest. Which one should I use?
> 
> P.S.
> I don't know my kernel version because my netbook is recharging right now.


Use the new method.  The driver provides both 2D and 3D, (it just does), but you can disable compiz: simply go to System->Preferences->Appearance and set Visual Effects to none.

----------


## jlacroix

I have a Dell Inspiron 1010 and I ran the shell script, so now I have full resolution video. Unfortunately now I have frequent random lockups as well. I'm thinking I should just reload Windows but I *really* don't want to use Windows. (I'd probably just stop using the netbook at all). Is there a fix for the random lockups?

xorg.conf:


```
Section "Device"
        Identifier      "GMA500"
        Driver 		"psb"
        Option 		"DownScale" "false"
        Option 		"ExaNoComposite" "false"
        #Option 	"ExaMem" "131072"
	#Option		"ExaScratch" "4"
	#Option		"ExaCached" "false"
        Option 		"IgnoreACPI" "true"
        Option 		"LidTimer" "false"
        Option 		"NoAccel" "false"
        Option		"NoFitting" "false"
        Option 		"NoPanel" "false"
        Option 		"MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
        Option 		"ShadowFB" "false"
        Option 		"SWcursor" "false"
        Option 		"Vsync" "false"
	Option 		"AccelMethod" "EXA"
	Option 		"DRI" "off"
	Option 		"MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Mode    0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
	Option		"Composite" "Enable"
	Option		"RENDER" "Enable"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
Option  "DontZap"       "False"
EndSection
```

----------


## jbernardo

> I have a Dell Inspiron 1010 and I ran the shell script, so now I have full resolution video. Unfortunately now I have frequent random lockups as well. I'm thinking I should just reload Windows but I *really* don't want to use Windows. (I'd probably just stop using the netbook at all). Is there a fix for the random lockups?


Try passing "mem=2000mb" to the kernel string, as is in the wiki. Since you have the "IgnoreACPI" entry in xorg.conf, I can't think of another reason for the random lockups.

----------


## jlacroix

> Try passing "mem=2000mb" to the kernel string, as is in the wiki. Since you have the "IgnoreACPI" entry in xorg.conf, I can't think of another reason for the random lockups.


Do I still pass mem=2000mb to the kernel string even though I only have 1GB of RAM?

----------


## jbernardo

> Do I still pass mem=2000mb to the kernel string even though I only have 1GB of RAM?


In that case, something like 1000mb or 980mb. It seems to solve the hangups at least on the vaio.

----------


## jlacroix

> In that case, something like 1000mb or 980mb. It seems to solve the hangups at least on the vaio.


Now this is strange. I set my video mode to "UXA", and that seems to have fixed the problem. However, sometimes when I start my computer the netbook launcher will stop responding and then it will dump me into low graphics mode. (This doesn't happen every time).

----------


## SlonUA

this is my xorg.conf



```
Section "Device"
        Identifier      "GMA500"
        Driver 		"psb"
	Option		"AccelMethod"		"EXA"
        Option 		"MigrationHeuristic" 	"greedy"
	Option 		"IgnoreACPI" 		"true"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Mode    	0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
	Option		"Composite"		"Enable"
	Option		"RENDER"		"Enable"
EndSection
```

everything is working in perfect way on 9.10.
but, i use psb-kernel-source 4.41.6.

https://edge.launchpad.net/~lucazade/+archive/gma500

and also xserver-xorg-video-psb 0.31.0 from here

https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-m..._filter=jaunty

----------


## russki_drewski

Okay, so I just updated my kernel to 2.6.31-19. Instead of running:

dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source

I just downloaded the new script and ran it on my computer so I could take advantage of all the new updates that have happened recently.

So it worked great. I even get full compiz effects, which I haven't ever had reliably work on my AO-751; HOWEVER, suspend doesn't work now. It will suspend, but on wake up it shows a black screen and I have to ctr-alt-del it and restart. Hibernate works wonderfully though.

Is there anything I could do to get suspend working with the compiz effects?

Also I read on the wiki it is often better to stay with kernel *-14 because it works better and the sound is more stable. umm ... too late. If I decide that I need to switch back kernels, how can roll back the kernel and have things loaded under that?

Thanks in advance,
russki_drewski

----------


## jbernardo

I've had suspend issues with the last kernels, and I wasn't sure if its the kernels or KDE SC 4.4 betas.
Many times it is just a case of doing sysrq-k to kill X and I'm back at the graphic login prompt.

----------


## russki_drewski

@ jbernardo

sysrq-k ... is that a terminal command I need to run? How would I run it if I do not have screen output?

Thanks,
russki_drewski

Karmic 9.10


btw
Has anyone heard any news about the new gma500 drivers that intel is supposedly coming out with? Is it real or only a rumor?

----------


## modafokaxx

Same problem here, on a Dell Mini 12 running Karmic 9.10 and a 2.6.31-19 kernel.

Resume after suspend gives a blank screen.
Two things however:
- The password field is actually there, and when hovered over, the cursor becomes a text cursor. Entering the password will unlock the session and take you to the desktop... all of this with the screen still black. Weird.
- Switching to tty1 with ctrl+alt+F1 and then back to the current X session with ctrl+alt+F7 will bring the desktop back up normally, ie: removing the black screen problem.
Might be a useful workaround for those killing their X session and therefore losing their work in progress.
At least suspend is usable this way, albeit annoying.

----------


## russki_drewski

@ modafokaxx

Thanks! I'm glad to see there is a way to use suspend. One thing about coming out of suspend in that way, it left my wireless disabled.  Seems like for some reason a few settings are getting overlooked when resuming. Wish I knew how to fix that. But I'm happy for what I got.  :Smile:

----------


## michael37

> Okay, so I just updated my kernel to 2.6.31-19. Instead of running:
> 
> dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source
> 
> I just downloaded the new script and ran it on my computer so I could take advantage of all the new updates that have happened recently.
> 
> So it worked great. I even get full compiz effects, which I haven't ever had reliably work on my AO-751; HOWEVER, suspend doesn't work now. It will suspend, but on wake up it shows a black screen and I have to ctr-alt-del it and restart. Hibernate works wonderfully though.
> 
> Is there anything I could do to get suspend working with the compiz effects?
> ...


1. I have not figured out suspend with compiz.  I have no idea why it's not working.   Try this: run metacity instead of compiz (metacity --replace &), then suspend, then resume (should work) and start compiz again (compiz --replace &).  

Does that work?

2. IMHO the issue of -14 vs -19 kernel are overblown.  Some users of some netbooks have issues with newer releases.  Absolute majority does not.  I run -19 with no stability or driver issues.

----------


## crownedzero

Isn't their a higher native resolution for the GMA500? Is there anything close to this for us?

----------


## michael37

> Isn't their a higher native resolution for the GMA500? Is there anything close to this for us?


Not sure I understand you.  The (native) resolution is first and foremost determined by your LCD screen.  VESA (fallback non-accelerated) driver doesn't support native resolutions of netbook LCD screens.  Psb driver described in this thread does.

----------


## samusishere

hi, im posting to find out the current state of the gma 500 drivers for ubuntu 9.10. is the graphics performance better then in ubuntu 9.04? and i have a acer aspire one 751h should i stay with 9.04 or switch? i dont really use firefox since it has a slow scrolling issue. i use google chrome but even it sometimes scrolls slower then normal. if you have 9.10, have the gma 500, and run compiz on a acer aspire one 751h. can you give me the compiz fusion benchmark framerate please. i get about 30-36fps

----------


## michael37

> hi, im posting to find out the current state of the gma 500 drivers for ubuntu 9.10. is the graphics performance better then in ubuntu 9.04? and i have a acer aspire one 751h should i stay with 9.04 or switch? i dont really use firefox since it has a slow scrolling issue. i use google chrome but even it sometimes scrolls slower then normal. if you have 9.10, have the gma 500, and run compiz on a acer aspire one 751h. can you give me the compiz fusion benchmark framerate please. i get about 30-36fps


Feel free to upgrade to 9.10.  At this point of time, both 9.04 and 9.10 use the same identical driver, so you will get the same identical graphics performance and better/faster/more stable other software (ESP compiz). 

I haven't got a clue about your problem with scrolling.  I am using Firefox 3.6 on Ubuntu 9.10 and it works OK (a tad sluggish but very usable).  I downloaded Swiftfox 3.6 (Prescott build) and it is working noticeably faster.

----------


## ingcorra

please someone tell me what is this IEGD 10.3 -> http://edc.intel.com/Software/Downloads/IEGD/#overview

it's HIM???  :Surprised:

----------


## samusishere

hi, i have a acer aspire one 751h and i have ubuntu 9.04. i have everything done corecctly except i cant get my system to wake from suspend. i have HAL mailing list fix but i think im doing something wrong or a word is out of place. can someone who has my model and has succsefully done this plaease point out what is wrong.

<match key="system.hardware.product" string="AO751h">
   <merge key="power_management.quirk.dpms_on" type="bool">true</merge>
   <merge key="power_management.quirk.vbemode_restore" type="bool">true</merge>
   <merge key="power_management.quirk.vbestate_restore" type="bool">true</merg$
</match>
  </match>
  </device>
  </deviceinfo>

is there enything out of place? it has always worked before but this is the 3rd time i have had to reinstall

thans for the help !

----------


## auri

samusishere:  poulsbo driver cannot wake up from resume if compiz is enabled. if you turn it off, it does work. And if still does not, well......

<merge key="power_management.quirk.vbestate_restore" type="bool">true</merg$      <<<<  </merge>

btw, why do u have to reinstall 3 times?
using ao751h and karmic here. and it does work, except when compiz enabled.

----------


## samusishere

because my prevous install, wich had been work exceptionally ell for 3 months. had lost wireless support for some reason.

----------


## samusishere

oh and i was able to get it to suspend and awake sucsessfully but on wake up it takes lie 1 to 20 secs to wake and give me the unlock screen. it never used to be this slow. is there enything i can do to make it wake up faster?

----------


## samusishere

hi i have another question lol. did they fix the issues on the acer aspire one 751h and ubuntu 9.10 when it comes to suspend issues and the brightnesss keys not working? thats the main thing keeping me from upgradeing

----------


## pjman

I have been following this and other threads regarding the GMA 500. I came across the following info in a thread about the Dell Mini 12. I have not read the info below in this thread so I thought I'd post it in case it will help other GMA 500 users.

**Screen brightness and Hibernation not working**



```
sudo vi /etc/default/grub
```

Add acpi_backlight=vendor to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line



```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
```

Until recently I read that it was suggested to have nolapic as an option too. Removing this seems to have sped up my Dell Mini 10 especially while watching Flash videos.


**Sound not working after hibernate / suspend**



```
sudo vi /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
```

comment the current options line and add new one with model=dell


```
#options snd-hda-intel power_save=10 power_save_controller=N
options snd-hda-intel model=auto
```

I have also read that this works (and this is what I have for my Dell Mini 10):



```
options snd-hda-intel model=dell
```

I do not know which one is better.

I hope this helps.

----------


## auri

suspend issue is poulsbo related, so far, driver in jaunty and karmic are the same (i think). and about brightness key, mine with karmic doesn't work either, but its a minor anyway, u can always change it with bright applet. jaunty has better suppport for poulsbo, i guess, if you be able to suspend/resume with compiz working. in karmic, it just blank  :Razz:

----------


## samusishere

heyyy guyss i think i have a little news for ya. idk if you guys already knew this but in ubuntu 9.04, after installing the gma 500 drivers. the shutdown splash screen no longer apears. well the solution i recently fount was to download start up mamager, go into the splash screen setings, and set the settings to 1024x768 and presto! the shutdown splashscreen is back. One thing though. i dont  know if this works in karmic, and i have a 1366x768 display but if you have a lower res display the res i just provided might need to be a little bit lower.. hopee this helps enyone that is a profectionest likee me ! chearss

----------


## michael37

> I have been following this and other threads regarding the GMA 500. I came across the following info in a thread about the Dell Mini 12. I have not read the info below in this thread so I thought I'd post it in case it will help other GMA 500 users.
> 
> **Screen brightness and Hibernation not working**


From the same thread, How To Fix Brightness.

----------


## jurekiteresa

Hi
Unfortunatelly it doesn't work on Acer Aspire One 751  :Sad: 

Regrads

Jurek

----------


## my-demise

Has anyone here had a chance to test IEGD on their GMA500 based device?

I've read through the following article which clearly explains how to install the IEGD driver to an "unsupported" distribution (Karmic) and am wondering whether anyone has seen a performance increase using these over the Poulsbo driver detailed in this thread?

http://www.nanoant.com/linux/compili...x-distribution

I'm at work currently but am very much looking forward to heading home later today to test this out.

----------


## Amyako

I tested IEGD 10.3 on my asus-t91 netbook.


2d performance is good, except drawing circles, or something like that, gtkperf -a shows about 80 secs, of which ~55 - 60 secs only for drawing circles.

3d performance is very good, glxgears shows ~2500 frames in 5 seconds

But compiz is not working, and also i tried to compile va-api and mplayer, but unsuccessfully.
altough there are many options in xorg.conf, need to  understand them better.
Suspend and hibernate also not working.

I wrote script for auto compiling iegd 10.3 based on adam's guide, if someone intrested in this, i could upload this script after i return to home.

//sorry for bad english -_-

----------


## jbernardo

> I wrote script for auto compiling iegd 10.3 based on adam's guide, if someone intrested in this, i could upload this script after i return to home.


Please do, I'd like to try this next weekend, and a script to automate all the steps always helps...  :Smile:

----------


## my-demise

Just working on getting a fresh install of Karmic going before I try running though the above mentioned IEGD walk through. I am really looking forward to see the results!

Edit:
If you're able to upload that script to automate this process that would be great, also we should possibly  consider starting a new thread dedicated to this discussion?

----------


## lucazade

Fitpc2 repository contains IEGD 10.3beta for Karmic so why recompile?

It would be interesting a patch for Xorg 1.7/Lucid Lynx.

----------


## ingcorra

I can just remove the current driver (installed from your script) and install the fitpc2 version or it will need some custom xorg.conf parameter? however, which is the better one?

----------


## samusishere

i have ubuntu, and i have a very hard question that need answerd. how do i install flash player 10.1 beta 3 that ads gma 500 support? i have looked everywhere and no one has posted enything on it yet.i have a acer aspire one 751h and ubuntu 9.04. and i know it can be installed in 9.04 so. please help me.

----------


## pjman

Beta 2 instructions are shown here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=233


I just downloaded beta 3 and it seems to work well.

http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html

----------


## HugoChauvet

> I tested IEGD 10.3 on my asus-t91 netbook.
> 
> 
> 2d performance is good, except drawing circles, or something like that, gtkperf -a shows about 80 secs, of which ~55 - 60 secs only for drawing circles.
> 
> 3d performance is very good, glxgears shows ~2500 frames in 5 seconds
> 
> But compiz is not working, and also i tried to compile va-api and mplayer, but unsuccessfully.
> altough there are many options in xorg.conf, need to  understand them better.
> ...


Yes, please can you upload your script for auto compiling iegd 10.3. Thx

----------


## michael37

For Linux aficionados... 

I just updated kernel version from 2.6.31-17 to 2.6.31-19 and didn't feel like rebooting/going into safe mode to rebuild my psb driver.

So I ran a simple command white still booted into old kernel



```
sudo dkms build -m psb-kernel-source -v 4.41.6 -k 2.6.31-19-generic && sudo dkms install -m psb-kernel-source -v 4.41.6 -k 2.6.31-19-generic
```

Very easy,  :Dancing:  ?

----------


## SlonUA

it's enough just hit when boot with new kernel


```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure  psb-kernel-source
```

----------


## samusishere

Umm this is a quite random question but do you guys know how to make scrolling in chrome faster then it is? i would really like to get this fixed. like if there is something that i can add to xorg it would be apreciated. thanksss

----------


## SlonUA

lucazade: something wrong with xpsb-glx
i have issue with glxinfo



```
$ glxinfo 
glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

is it correct !?


```
$ sudo dpkg -S libGL.so.1
diversion by xpsb-glx from: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
diversion by xpsb-glx to: /usr/lib/psb/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa
libgl1-mesa-glx: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
diversion by xpsb-glx from: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
diversion by xpsb-glx to: /usr/lib/psb/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa
diversion by xpsb-glx from: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
diversion by xpsb-glx to: /usr/lib/psb/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa
diversion by xpsb-glx from: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
diversion by xpsb-glx to: /usr/lib/psb/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa
libgl1-mesa-glx: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
```

----------


## SlonUA

so, resolved only by linking /usr/lib/psb/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa

----------


## ingcorra

> Umm this is a quite random question but do you guys know how to make scrolling in chrome faster then it is? i would really like to get this fixed. like if there is something that i can add to xorg it would be apreciated. thanksss


I use in xorg.xonf :

option shadowfb="true"

2D is way faster but seems to disable any type of hardware acceleration. however I think this is the only way to make it usable

----------


## samusishere

hi um i have another problem, im sorry i just keep doing stupid  things with my computer, um when i try to log in to the desk top all i get is the backround and the cursor and a termanl, i can move the mouse and everything but i dont know what to do from there, the last thing that i remember doing before all this was disableing some serveces but i dont know how to get back to it...... please help me figure this out. if you know how to enable all the default services again from the termanel please help me. thank you in advance, this is really importent as i need to use my computer for school on monday so i have to figure this out.

----------


## samusishere

I fixed the problem, it was due to a update uninstalling the gnome desktop, witch was weird. but i have another question, has enyone herd of how to install drivers on ubuntu 10.04 with the gma 500 as i would really like to upgrade but i herd that it is a xorg problem? is this correct? is the issue being worked on so that it can be resolved?

----------


## samusishere

ugh, i have another question and i know im driveing people insane. i downloaded the flash player 10.1 beta 3 on my acer aspire one 751h, installed it in google chrome, and tried to watch a video, the playback is actwally worse then with beta 2. has enyone else encounterd this?

----------


## Amyako

Finally, i'm now ready to a new battle with gma500 and here is my weapon =)

But first you must delete all old psb-driver packages and update kernel to 2.6.31-19

Xorg.conf included in this script enables dri2, it may be unstable on some devices, but you can disable it in xorg.conf if something goes wrong.

Also, xorg logs show an error message that it can not enable aiglx, i think it is a main problem of bad 2d performance when drawing images(slow firefox scrolling when pictures presented on page, for example) , so it has been disabled in my xorg.conf too.



```
wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4981681/iegd103 && sh iegd103
```

//Warning: this post contains a very bad english

----------


## lucazade

> Finally, i'm now ready to a new battle with gma500 and here is my weapon =)
> 
> But first you must delete all old psb-driver packages and update kernel to 2.6.31-19
> 
> Xorg.conf included in this script enables dri2, it may be unstable on some devices, but you can disable it in xorg.conf if something goes wrong.
> 
> Also, xorg logs show an error message that it can not enable aiglx, i think it is a main problem of bad 2d performance when drawing images(slow firefox scrolling when pictures presented on page, for example) , so it has been disabled in my xorg.conf too.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing!  :Wink:

----------


## HugoChauvet

Nice script, I have just modified my xorg.conf for my asus eeepc 1201Ha and it works great. Still no compiz effects but glxgears gives me more than 2000 fps. 
I try it with gnome shell and their have little display bugs, maybe some options in xorg.conf need to be modified.


**Sorry for the bad English

----------


## Anfanglir

Thanx!

the xorg.conf the script generates dont work on the Fujitsu u820 (GMA500) though, the screen is too narrow and divided (cloned) into 1,5 desktops. 

I tried to change the xorg.conf manually to 1280x800 but that give me a black screen. A random choice of 1280x600 works (but still the problem of the cloned desktop, one on top, the upper part of the next below.

Any suggestions on what to change in xorg.conf? (I tried setting dri2 to "0" but no change)

thanks / Anfanglir

----------


## Amyako

> Thanx!
> 
> the xorg.conf the script generates dont work on the Fujitsu u820 (GMA500) though, the screen is too narrow and divided (cloned) into 1,5 desktops. 
> 
> I tried to change the xorg.conf manually to 1280x800 but that give me a black screen. A random choice of 1280x600 works (but still the problem of the cloned desktop, one on top, the upper part of the next below.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to change in xorg.conf? (I tried setting dri2 to "0" but no change)
> 
> thanks / Anfanglir


set this to 1


```
Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/General/Edid"             "0"
```

and this to 1 or 3


```
Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/General/EdidAvail"        "0"
```

i hope this will help x_x

----------


## Anfanglir

Nope didn't work. Thanks all the same  :Smile: 

/ Anfanglir

----------


## HugoChauvet

Hi, maybe try to comment some lines in your xorg.conf, I give you my xorg.conf:


```
#Section "Screen"
#        Identifier    "Screen0"
#        Device        "Intel_IEGD-0"
#        Monitor       "Monitor0"
#        DefaultDepth  24
#        SubSection    "Display"
#        Depth         24
#        Modes         "1366x768"
#        EndSubSection
#EndSection
Section "Monitor"
        Identifier    "Configured Monitor"
#        HorizSync     60
#        VertRefresh   60
        Option        "dpms"
EndSection
# Primary (First/only) display
Section "Device"
        Identifier "Intel_IEGD-0"
        Driver     "iegd"
        VendorName "Intel(R) DEG"
        BoardName  "Embedded Graphics"
        BusID      "0:2:0"
        Screen       0
        Option     "PcfVersion"             "1792"
        Option     "ConfigId"               "1"
        Option     "ALL/1/name"                    "dih965"
        Option     "ALL/1/General/PortOrder"       "42000"
        Option     "ALL/1/General/DisplayConfig" "8"
        Option     "ALL/1/General/DisplayDetect" "0"
    Option     "ALL/1/General/DRI"    "1"
    Option     "ALL/1/General/DRI2"    "0"
        Option     "ALL/1/General/CloneRefresh"    "60"
        Option     "ALL/1/General/CloneWidth"      "1366"
        Option     "ALL/1/General/CloneHeight"     "768"
        Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/General/name"                     "LVDS"
        Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/General/EdidAvail"        "0"
        Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/General/EdidNotAvail"     "5"
        Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/General/Rotation"         "0"
        Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/General/Edid"             "0"
        Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/FpInfo/BkltMethod"        "0"
        Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/PixelClock"         "54720"
        Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/HorzActive"         "1366"
        Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/HorzSync"           "230"
        Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/HorzSyncPulse"      "16"
        Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/HorzBlank"          "476"
        Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/VertActive"         "768"
        Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/VertSync"           "4"
        Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/VertSyncPulse"      "1"
        Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/VertBlank"          "8"
        Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/Flags"              "0x20000"
        Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Attr/27"     "0"
        Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Attr/26"     "18"
        Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Attr/60"     "1"
        Option     "ALL/1/Port/2/General/name"                     "DVI"
        Option     "ALL/1/Port/2/General/EdidAvail"        "3"
        Option     "ALL/1/Port/2/General/EdidNotAvail"     "1"
        Option     "ALL/1/Port/2/General/Rotation"         "0"
        Option     "ALL/1/Port/2/General/Edid"             "1"
        Option     "PortDrivers"            "lvds sdvo"
EndSection
#Section "ServerLayout"
#        Identifier      "Default Layout"
#        Screen 0        "Screen0" 0 0
#        Screen 1        "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
#    InputDevice     "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
#    InputDevice     "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
#    InputDevice     "DevInputMice" "SendCoreEvents"
#EndSection
Section "Screen"
        Identifier     "Default Screen"
        Device         "Intel_IEGD-1"
        Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
#        DefaultDepth   24
SubSection    "Display"
#Depth         24
Modes         "1366x768" 
EndSubSection
EndSection
Section "ServerFlags"
        Option    "Xinerama" "False"
    Option    "AIGLX"    "False"
    Option    "GlxVisuals"    "all"
EndSection
```

Maybe this can help you ...

----------


## Anfanglir

Hi!
I lost patience and installed Mandriva 2010 instead, sorry. 

Looking at your xorg.conf, mine (from memory) seemed to have more stuff about secondary display (screen1) and in the Display subsection in the end there were two resolutions defined, yours say 
Modes         "1366x768"
mine said something along:
Modes         "1024x768" "1280x1024"
(dont remember exactly, and I changed it to "1280x800" "1280x800" [not working] and "1280x600" "1280x600" [almost working]. So I guess this was the problem with my config.

If you guys get suspend/resume working with poulsbo I will probably switch back to Ubuntu on the u820, but I'll try Mandriva for a while now since suspend/resume works (at least with a clean install). As with Ubuntu, an kernel-update borks xorg and while I managed to get xorg running again after manual installation of psb packages, resume now fails in Mandriva, arghhh).

On a related note, the Jolicloud team claims (once more) to have made a break through on the GMA 500 drivers:
"Cedric DUCLOS, Official Rep, replied 11 days ago 
For those users who still have an issue with the GMA 500 (i.e. a blank screen), send us an email to get an up-to-date ISO with new GMA 500 implementation embedded.

Be aware a new ISO will be online shortly. 
 The company says this solves the problem"
http://getsatisfaction.com/jolicloud..._msi_wind_u115

I have mailed them to get a link to the new ISO.

/ Anfanglir

----------


## Anfanglir

Tried the new unofficial beta version og Jolicloud briefly to check out the improved poulsbo support. Graphics are configured correctly by default on the u820, but suspend only work once (and after resume Alt+F7 is needed to wake up display), subseqent attempts to suspend only activates screensaver. Hibernate is absent in this version, apparently they are currently doing a complete overhaul of suspend/hibernate functions so maybe in next release...

----------


## SlonUA

could u use


```
sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
```

----------


## samusishere

hi, i would like to know how to get suspend working in 9.10

----------


## jbernardo

> hi, i would like to know how to get suspend working in 9.10


Here, with the poulsbo drivers (not with the IEGD ones) it mostly works. Sometimes kde locks when returning from suspend, but alt-sysrq-k lets me kill it.

----------


## jbernardo

Well, now it is official, no psb support from Canonical, for karmic and lucid at least.
Nothing new, just the bug that was open asking for psb support was closed with a WONTFIX.
After shutting down lpia and its 10% power savings and speed gains, now psb is "officially" dropped, so one might be tempted to assume netbooks are less interesting to canonical than itanic (sorry, itanium) workstations.

----------


## sol1tude

> hi, i would like to know how to get suspend working in 9.10


please, try to add to kernel line option: acpi_skip_timer_override

----------


## samusishere

ok, but um, i have no idea how to do that...

----------


## samusishere

> Well, now it is official, no psb support from Canonical, for karmic and lucid at least.
> Nothing new, just the bug that was open asking for psb support was closed with a WONTFIX.
> After shutting down lpia and its 10% power savings and speed gains, now psb is "officially" dropped, so one might be tempted to assume netbooks are less interesting to canonical than itanic (sorry, itanium) workstations.


well what about the gallium 3d driver thats supposed to appear in 10.04?

----------


## Anfanglir

> please, try to add to kernel line option: acpi_skip_timer_override


cool this actually works, at least with hibernate. Suspend only work once on my machine (Fujitsu u820), on resume I have to use Alt+F7 to wake the screen, subsequent suspend do not work. Still, as repeated hibernate/resume works OK I'm content. Thanks for the tip!

samusishere, you need to add the sentence mentioned by sol1tude to grub. This is what I did:

sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
change:
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
to 
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_skip_timer_override"
Save and close gedit, then update grub:
sudo update-grub
Reebot.

/ Anfanglir

----------


## samusishere

thank you very muchh thats the perfect reason for me to finnaly upgrade 2 9.10 andd one more question then im done! has enyone herd anything about the gma 500 drivers in 10.04/ IT WOULD BE SO STUPID IF WE COULD NOT USE THE LONG TERM RELESE. i mean the gallium 3d driver is still in development right? be[LEFT]cause they said there would be one for the gma 500. is this still true?

----------


## samusishere

> thank you very muchh thats the perfect reason for me to finnaly upgrade 2 9.10 andd one more question then im done! has enyone herd anything about the gma 500 drivers in 10.04/ IT WOULD BE SO STUPID IF WE COULD NOT USE THE LONG TERM RELESE. i mean the gallium 3d driver is still in development right? be[LEFT]cause they said there would be one for the gma 500. is this still true?


sorry for the bad english, i was not paying attentio to what i was typeing

----------


## jbernardo

As for support in 10.04, I am convinced nothing is coming from Canonical, after the bug I mentioned above is closed. So our hopes are that either Intel comes out with the drivers, which they had promised for the beginning of 2010, or someone is able to hack the drivers to work with xorg 1.7.x, or even someone ports xorg 1.6.x to 10.04.

As Intel doesn't seem to be able to at least ship binary drivers like NVidia does, and nobody (at least that I know) is working on reverse engineering the poulsbo drivers, I'd say we're out of luck.

----------


## cgriffith

Hi gang,

Quick note.  I am new to Ubuntu as I have been Slackware then Archlinux user for many years.  I have an AO751h and decided to try the UNR to see if US15W/GMA500 support would be any better, or if I could compile and use new IEGD 10.3 drivers.

First off, I just want to give a huge thanks to lucazade.  Your psb install script as well as the psb driver packages are top notch.

I was able to use new IEGD drivers but they have many instability issues and no suspend/hibernate.  So I decided to use lucazade's packages.

Here is how I got to this point.

1) install Ubuntu Netbook Remix (9.10 Karmic)
2) performed a software update to get entire system up to date.
3) installed psb drivers following http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSuppo...oCardsPoulsbo/
4) after rebooting and rebuilding module per #3
    I updated the hal suspend quirks per #3

then I had a completely functional and stable system that allows me to watch movies without excessive frame drop.  You have no idea how long I have been trying to get that going.

Sorry this is long but I have a point.  The only problem I still had to work on was suspend/hibernate/resume.  Even with quirks added, when I would resume, the desktop effects (which I assume is due to OpenGL driver issue mentioned in link above) would make system unusable.  Although the link mentioned says it is a driver bug, I was not satisfied.  So I spent many hours trying different things.  Eventually, I found out that I could suspend/hibernate/resume with no problem if I switched to virtual terminal first.

After more investigation I found that /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/98smart-kernel-video was thinking our graphics driver can handle not switching to virtual terminal first (due to KMS) and added quirk to stop suspend from switching to virtual terminal.  So, if you run



```
> touch /etc/pm/sleep.d/98smart-kernel-video
```

suspend/hibernate/resume will work.  Because the pm-suspend script will switch to virtual terminal before suspending system.

I hope this helps others out.  If I see a large enough turnout on this issue, maybe I(we) can update wiki.

thank you all, I am finally satisfied with psb driver!!!!!

----------


## samusishere

> As for support in 10.04, I am convinced nothing is coming from Canonical, after the bug I mentioned above is closed. So our hopes are that either Intel comes out with the drivers, which they had promised for the beginning of 2010, or someone is able to hack the drivers to work with xorg 1.7.x, or even someone ports xorg 1.6.x to 10.04.
> 
> As Intel doesn't seem to be able to at least ship binary drivers like NVidia does, and nobody (at least that I know) is working on reverse engineering the poulsbo drivers, I'd say we're out of luck.


wait, where did you find out that intel promised drivers for the first half of 2010? i have not her this. the only thing ii have herd of was the gallium driver.

----------


## PilotPaul

Tried the 98Smart-Kernel-Video mod described above...works for me! Now have full compiz plus suspend working fine on 751h + 9.10.  Now if only we can get it to work with Lucid....!  :Wink: 

Cheers

----------


## jbernardo

> wait, where did you find out that intel promised drivers for the first half of 2010? i have not her this. the only thing ii have herd of was the gallium driver.


From what I read on phoronix I was convinced the gallium driver would be released on the first quarter of 2010. But it seems I was wrong.

----------


## auri

im using lucazade script (thx luca) and apparently my mouse and glxgears movement is broken. why is that happen? before im using script from altervista (by luca as well) and it worked properly . can somebody help me?

using Xorg-version 1.6.4
kernel 2.6.31.20 <<< luca script on 2.6.31.19, 17 same on me. 
AO751h , 2gb.

----------


## lucazade

> Hi gang,
> 
> Quick note.  I am new to Ubuntu as I have been Slackware then Archlinux user for many years.  I have an AO751h and decided to try the UNR to see if US15W/GMA500 support would be any better, or if I could compile and use new IEGD 10.3 drivers.
> 
> First off, I just want to give a huge thanks to lucazade.  Your psb install script as well as the psb driver packages are top notch.
> 
> I was able to use new IEGD drivers but they have many instability issues and no suspend/hibernate.  So I decided to use lucazade's packages.
> 
> Here is how I got to this point.
> ...


Great stuff!
congrats  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

> im using lucazade script (thx luca) and apparently my mouse and glxgears movement is broken. why is that happen? before im using script from altervista (by luca as well) and it worked properly . can somebody help me?
> 
> using Xorg-version 1.6.4
> kernel 2.6.31.20 <<< luca script on 2.6.31.19, 17 same on me. 
> AO751h , 2gb.


Don't know what is wrong with your configuration.. altervista and dropbox scripts are just the same.
I'd try to remove all the psb stuff and install again.

----------


## lucazade

> Tried the 98Smart-Kernel-Video mod described above...works for me! Now have full compiz plus suspend working fine on 751h + 9.10.  Now if only we can get it to work with Lucid....! 
> 
> Cheers


I tried to backport xorg 7.4 on lucid but without success.. any suggestions?

----------


## cgriffith

@lucazade

So did you try the suspend/resume tip I posted?  Did it work for you?  I need to get a poll to see if this tip is accurate so I can get wiki page updated.

I am no expert, but I have been struggling with non-support on this netbook for a year now.  

I have been waiting for the "New" drivers for 6 months.  At this point I think we only have three options...

1) hope that intel fixes the IEGD drivers so that they are at least stable and can suspend/hibernate/resume.  I think this will happen because intel says the IEGD drivers are to be supported for a while, but I see these fixes taking a long time to be implemented.

2) Stick with outdated software.

3) Try to port the psb xserver driver to xserver 1.7.x.  I started on this path one day and realized I just don't have the chops to learn what is needed in the time I have.

There is of course that 500 Lb. gorilla in the room which is most distros are moving to xserver 1.7 and so either intel helps out, or everyone just tries to push this under the rug.  If that happens, I expect that my netbook will be obsolete in a year or two and then nobody will care cause the next thing will be out.  I give intel a month to fix this or i'll vow never again to purchase anything with "intel inside"!

----------


## mikewhatever

> Well, now it is official, no psb support from Canonical, for karmic and lucid at least.
> Nothing new, just the bug that was open asking for psb support was closed with a WONTFIX.
> After shutting down lpia and its 10% power savings and speed gains, now psb is "officially" dropped, so one might be tempted to assume netbooks are less interesting to canonical than itanic (sorry, itanium) workstations.


There was nothing official about that bug report being open or closed. I suspect you are presenting your own uneducated opinions as facts, or else, not sure what's the source of your information. Be as it may, Canonical has nothing to do with gma500, nor does lpia. Instead of complaining here, scribe a letter to Intel and thank them for superb support.

----------


## jbernardo

> There was nothing official about that bug report being open or closed. I suspect you are presenting your own uneducated opinions as facts, or else, not sure what's the source of your information. Be as it may, Canonical has nothing to do with gma500, nor does lpia. Instead of complaining here, scribe a letter to Intel and thank them for superb support.


Thanks for your educated and well thought of message, that adds absolutely nothing to the discussion.

----------


## mikewhatever

> Thanks for your educated and well thought of message, that adds absolutely nothing to the discussion.


What discussion? 'How bad Canonical is for not supporting poulsbo'? Well, you are welcome. :Wink: 
For my own part, unless Intel decides to support its hardware (which is unlikely), I'll sell my netbook and get an ARM based machine by the time Karmic reaches its EOL.

----------


## pjman

> Sorry this is long but I have a point.  The only problem I still had to work on was suspend/hibernate/resume.  Even with quirks added, when I would resume, the desktop effects (which I assume is due to OpenGL driver issue mentioned in link above) would make system unusable.  Although the link mentioned says it is a driver bug, I was not satisfied.  So I spent many hours trying different things.  Eventually, I found out that I could suspend/hibernate/resume with no problem if I switched to virtual terminal first.
> 
> After more investigation I found that /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/98smart-kernel-video was thinking our graphics driver can handle not switching to virtual terminal first (due to KMS) and added quirk to stop suspend from switching to virtual terminal.  So, if you run
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> > touch /etc/pm/sleep.d/98smart-kernel-video
> ```
> ...


Thank you!! Desktop effects + suspend/hibernate =  :Very Happy:

----------


## Anfanglir

> After more investigation I found that /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/98smart-kernel-video was thinking our graphics driver can handle not switching to virtual terminal first (due to KMS) and added quirk to stop suspend from switching to virtual terminal.  So, if you run
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> > touch /etc/pm/sleep.d/98smart-kernel-video
> ```
> 
> suspend/hibernate/resume will work.  Because the pm-suspend script will switch to virtual terminal before suspending system.
> ...


Hi
what are the "hal suspend quirks" you mention, I don't see any such on the poulsbo wiki page.

running the command 
> touch /etc/pm/sleep.d/98smart-kernel-video
in terminal doesn't improve suspend functionality on my Fujitsu u820, as before suspend work once, second attempt only puts the screen to sleep

EDIT: After switching to virtual terminal manually (Ctrl+Alt+F8) and then back (Ctrl+Alt+F7) suspend do work! For the record: on the u820 the keystrokes are actually Ctrl+Alt-Fn+F2, since F2 doubles as F8, same goes for F1/F7). END EDIT

/ Anfanglir

----------


## cgriffith

@anfanglir

Sorry for my orginal posting error.  The url for hal suspend kirk fix is at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne/AO751h

Please remember that this info may only be relevant to the Acer Aspire One AO751h.  Not sure your product has the same platform.

After having some time to play with the completed install, I can now say that high quality HD content (like that on youtube or hulu) does not play smoothly.  But that may be due to flash player.

----------


## Anfanglir

Ahh OK.

:) Anfanglir

----------


## michael37

> What discussion? 'How bad Canonical is for not supporting poulsbo'? Well, you are welcome.
> For my own part, unless Intel decides to support its hardware (which is unlikely), I'll sell my netbook and get an ARM based machine by the time Karmic reaches its EOL.


I thought Intel supports its hardware reasonably well.  IEGD 10.3.  IEGD was discussed in this thread multiple times

----------


## jbernardo

> I thought Intel supports its hardware reasonably well.  IEGD 10.3.  IEGD was discussed in this thread multiple times


IEGD is hard to set up and doesn't support suspend or hibernate, besides still having lots of bugs. Intel, who has promised open source support for their chipsets, should be able to at least "do a nvidia" and provide decent binary blobs for recent xorgs servers. On that I agree with mikewhatever. 
But that doesn't mean that canonical/ubuntu does care for poulsbo or atom netbook users.

Let's drop this argument, and see what we need to have our netbooks running recent linux distributions. Because PSB and IEGD drivers only run on xserver older than 1.7.x, we have the following alternatives:

Backporting xserver 1.6.4 to Lucid - short term, and Lucazade already tried it without success.Hacking the IEGD or PSB drivers to run on 1.7.x - also short term, and probably very difficult.Starting a reverse engineering like the noveau drivers - which will take ages, but might be the best solution.Pressure Intel to release open source working drivers for the PSB, like the Gallium based ones promised for early 2010.
I know I'm staying away from Intel if I can. My next netbook will be a ION or, more likely, a AMD + ATI. Even if ATI drivers usually aren't that good, they work, and are open source.

----------


## cgriffith

well said jbernado!

I have tried the IEGD 10.3 drivers and found that the instability and inability to suspend/hibernate to make them unusable in there current form.  Furthermore as you have pointed out, those drivers still lock us in to outdated distros due to X server restriction.  These drivers are supposed to have long-term support which means to me that some day they may have these bugs fixed.  However, they are targeted for embedded systems which our netbooks are not.  That is why these issue are not a high priority to fix.

There is an article on http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item&px=NzY2Mg which everyone mentions, but no one seems to validate.  Obviously the IEGD drivers are not the drivers mentioned here.

I personally started looking at migrating psb drivers to xserver 1.7.5, but found I just don't have the time or coding chops (in C) to get there.  The IEGD drivers don't even have an open source xserver driver so we are totally at the mercy of intel to distribute a new binary blob.

Thus I have just kinda concluded that I am stuck with what I got.  I will monitor the situation to see if a new driver gets out there.  But if not, it is my fault for not doing my homework.  Then the only recourse I have it to vow to never purchase anything from Acer or with Intel inside (even beyond netbooks as you mention).  Because although I am at fault for purchasing this product, I have the last say on where I spend my money next time!

----------


## Amyako

Well, now i'm almost able to run psb driver on x-server 1.7.5.

At this moment here a some problems:

A problem with drm on .33 kernel, similar to this bug. I will try run this driver on another kernel.

OpenGL part of driver hangs x-server, so it may be unusable without reverse-engineering.

----------


## lucazade

> Well, now i'm almost able to run psb driver on x-server 1.7.5.
> 
> At this moment here a some problems:
> 
> A problem with drm on .33 kernel, similar to this bug. I will try run this driver on another kernel.
> 
> OpenGL part of driver hangs x-server, so it may be unusable without reverse-engineering.


Sounds interesting... could you explain how did you get it working with lucid?

----------


## Mattia

Do you know this power management applet?
http://jupiter.sourceforge.net/
Does it works on asus 1101?

----------


## Mistress

> video is still sluggish. Please note that netbooks are not intended, nor  suitable to do any heavy computing, even if you have good drivers. The gma500/intel atom 520 combination shines in energy use (>8 hrs) but in little other area's...
> I use xubuntu because it is (to my knowledge) the least sluggish operating system on these machines, and it runs very well, to surf, wordprocess and mail.


  #!(crunchbang) works really well on the acer aspire one a0751h. that is after a few tweaks xD... im still working out some kinks.. but i think that is more my fault than anything.

----------


## samusishere

> #!(crunchbang) works really well on the acer aspire one a0751h. that is after a few tweaks xD... im still working out some kinks.. but i think that is more my fault than anything.


hi, can you tell me the tweks that you did to get it running so well?

----------


## samusishere

hi, i have another question, how would i make perfromance for java better then what it is? i would really like to play java games.

----------


## SlonUA

> hi, i have another question, how would i make perfromance for java better then what it is? i would really like to play java games.


sorry, but below question is off-top =)

do u have problems with java execution !? 

in any case java (java applets) will be work perfect under any video drivers =)

----------


## samusishere

i know im sorry it is very of topic, but o the java games in firefox run very porely, unplayable to be truthful, and since this probey has something to do with graphics i posted here. please help me as i am a pogo games fan and cant do enything with the way it is running right now

----------


## SlonUA

> i know im sorry it is very of topic, but o the java games in firefox run very porely, unplayable to be truthful, and since this probey has something to do with graphics i posted here. please help me as i am a pogo games fan and cant do enything with the way it is running right now


ohh, man, no problem =) .. could U provide info about your system and issues you have ..

1) java version installed 
2) browser usage 
3) video drivers installed
4) system info collection

so, could you create bug post here (please provide all info mentioned below) 

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs

or ask question about how to resolve your issue with provide all info below 

https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+addquestion

----------


## samusishere

um i have a acer aspire one 751h with the gma 500 graphics and the z520 1.33 ghz processor. i am running the lattest java, (from the repo, and a useing ubuntu 9.04, i am also useing the polsubo drivers that are in the distro, (but 3d excelration)

----------


## cgriffith

Just in case anyone is interested.  Intel has released IEGD 10.3.1 yesterday.  I downloaded and extracted the linux drivers.  I can see they added support for "Pineview", and the xserver binary blobs have been modified.  There is no change in supported kernel/xserver versions.  Maybe they fixed the suspend issue. <fingers-crossed>

----------


## jbernardo

> Just in case anyone is interested.  Intel has released IEGD 10.3.1 yesterday.  I downloaded and extracted the linux drivers.  I can see they added support for "Pineview", and the xserver binary blobs have been modified.  There is no change in supported kernel/xserver versions.  Maybe they fixed the suspend issue. <fingers-crossed>


We're all waiting for your report...  :Smile:

----------


## samusishere

yeah because if they fixed the issue im stoked. i wonder if they added 3d acceleration 2.

----------


## samusishere

hi, i know this is a random question, but does enyone know how to get a little bit better 2d perfromance? it would be really helpful if you knew enything

----------


## michael37

> hi, i know this is a random question, but does enyone know how to get a little bit better 2d perfromance? it would be really helpful if you knew enything


Can you be more specific?  2D performance on my Dell Mini 12/Atom Z520/GMA 500 is quite good -- and that's nearly the slowest configuration possible with GMA500.

----------


## sol1tude

> hi, i know this is a random question, but does enyone know how to get a little bit better 2d perfromance? it would be really helpful if you knew enything


if you read this tread carefully you can really get the best performance from gma 500 [unbelievable!] with CURRENT drivers. if you really cant find nothing you can PM me. you should use ubuntu 9.10 - its pretty faster because of new gnome.

I have dell mini 12 / gma 500 / atom z520 / 1gb ram and here some my results with 2d GUI performance (tested with gtkperf):
GtkPerf 0.40 - Starting testing: Sun Mar 21 13:05:16 2010

GtkEntry - time:  0,17
GtkComboBox - time:  3,86
GtkComboBoxEntry - time:  2,70
GtkSpinButton - time:  0,72
GtkProgressBar - time:  0,69
GtkToggleButton - time:  0,91
GtkCheckButton - time:  0,60
GtkRadioButton - time:  0,77
GtkTextView - Add text - time:  1,71
GtkTextView - Scroll - time:  1,34
GtkDrawingArea - Lines - time:  3,56
GtkDrawingArea - Circles - time:  5,39
GtkDrawingArea - Text - time:  5,10
GtkDrawingArea - Pixbufs - time:  0,48
 --- 
Total time: 28,01

and i can say that it is faster than at my desktop with the same ubuntu but powered by athlon 64 3000+ and ati hd3850 - desktop showed total time about 35 secs.

so main problem with gma 500 is binary 3d driver.

----------


## samusishere

um im talking about faster scrolling in google chrome etc....... it scrolls really well with compiz disabled but when it is enabled it scrolls slowly and is choppy, its not bad, but its not good either

----------


## samusishere

> um im talking about faster scrolling in google chrome etc....... it scrolls really well with compiz disabled but when it is enabled it scrolls slowly and is choppy, its not bad, but its not good either


i ran that program you ran to tes your 2d performance, i scored 129.3 secs. thats reall bad when you scored 20 s0mething

----------


## michael37

> i ran that program you ran to tes your 2d performance, i scored 129.3 secs. thats reall bad when you scored 20 s0mething


This is reasonbly common result for gtkperf **when compiz is enabled and 3D is working poorly**.  
You really have two options.

1. Disable compiz/3D effects.  Your scrolling performance will likely increase 5 fold or so.  

2. Troubleshoot 3D using this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo.  Test performance using "glxgears".  I am getting roughly 1300 frames / 5 seconds.  (I am also running compiz and scrolling is just fine).

----------


## samusishere

> This is reasonbly common result for gtkperf **when compiz is enabled and 3D is working poorly**.  
> You really have two options.
> 
> 1. Disable compiz/3D effects.  Your scrolling performance will likely increase 5 fold or so.  
> 
> 2. Troubleshoot 3D using this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo.  Test performance using "glxgears".  I am getting roughly 1300 frames / 5 seconds.  (I am also running compiz and scrolling is just fine).


ok, well compiz in ubuntu 9.04 has a higher frame rate then that in glx gears. thats what i curnetly run. and i stay with it for the reason that i can hibernate and suspend my acer aspire one 751h when in 9.10 i cannot

----------


## cgriffith

@samusishere

didn't you read my post here? 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...79#post8946979

----------


## samusishere

> @samusishere
> 
> didn't you read my post here? 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...79#post8946979


i did, i will try that. what about brightness keys in ubuntu 9.10 on the acer aspire one 751h

----------


## jbernardo

> Just in case anyone is interested.  Intel has released IEGD 10.3.1 yesterday.  I downloaded and extracted the linux drivers.  I can see they added support for "Pineview", and the xserver binary blobs have been modified.  There is no change in supported kernel/xserver versions.  Maybe they fixed the suspend issue. <fingers-crossed>


Hi, any news? Have they fixed suspend/hibernate?

----------


## samusishere

Hi has enyone heard eny news on the upcomeing LTS lucid lynx runing with the gma 500??? it would be a shame that e cant use a long term relese because cannonical and intel cant work something out like they did with 8.04

Thanks in advance.!

----------


## NCLI

> Hi has enyone heard eny news on the upcomeing LTS lucid lynx runing with the gma 500??? it would be a shame that e cant use a long term relese because cannonical and intel cant work something out like they did with 8.04
> 
> Thanks in advance.!


Status quo: We're screwed. 

However, I just emailed the guy from the FSF who showed off better GMA 500 drivers last fall. I'm hoping for an enlightening reply.

----------


## jbernardo

> Status quo: We're screwed. 
> 
> However, I just emailed the guy from the FSF who showed off better GMA 500 drivers last fall. I'm hoping for an enlightening reply.


I've still to decide if this is just SNAFU, or the GMA500 drivers are FUBAR.

----------


## excogitation

> Status quo: We're screwed. 
> 
> However, I just emailed the guy from the FSF who showed off better GMA 500 drivers last fall. I'm hoping for an enlightening reply.


Keep us posted.

It's a shame that not even Moblin (soon to be MeeGo) supports the GMA 500 chipset.

----------


## penguin10916

Well, even though I am using Jolicloud, I found something that has boost performance and responsiveness of general applications and the netbook launcher. I have found that if you install this package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/gstreamer0.10-gl and then select it in gstreamer-properties that everything improves quite well... Also, I was just wondering, if someone were to link the VAAPI to this plugin, then could native, Hardware decoding of H.264 become system wide making HTML5 based Youtube in HD a possibility w/Chrome? XD

----------


## junkshow

> Hi gang,
> Here is how I got to this point.
> 
> 1) install Ubuntu Netbook Remix (9.10 Karmic)
> 2) performed a software update to get entire system up to date.
> 3) installed psb drivers following http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSuppo...oCardsPoulsbo/
> 4) after rebooting and rebuilding module per #3
>     I updated the hal suspend quirks per #3
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting.  Using these steps, I got my AO751h to suspend/resume once, but then it can no longer suspend.  Also, after resume, Hibernate is no longer available in the Power Management preference dialog.  FWIW, I also have 2.6.31-20, which may be the problem.  I think at this point I am done wasting my time with the GMA500.

----------


## samusishere

ok but i remember that there where gallium 3d drivers, that here supossed to be madee.! why are all these compneys makeing empty promises to us??? the said they would be relesed early 2010 sowhat gives???

----------


## pjman

Sorry, maybe a little off topic.

Is anyone able to run Stellarium with the GMA 500? It wont start on my Dell Mini 10.

----------


## kgingeri

Yeah, speaking of off topic  :Wink:  

Has anyone had any luck running Google's Sketchup?  I'm trying to get it to display properly in Wine - it does run fine, but it displays a black work area instead of the drawing.  I can tell it is running and functioning just fine - ie cursor changes etc.  Tool bars and menus are fine too.

I think it may have something to do with OpenGL?

----------


## Reeonimus

After following the instructions to set up the psb driver numerous times, and tinkering here and there, I couldnt even get youtube videos to play without skipping on my Acer Aspire 751h.

What I did in the end that finally fixed it? Flashed my BIOS to the newest firmware. The firmware on mine was still the original from when it was shipped. 

So any of you 751h users that are still having problems after setting up the poulsbo driver, flash your BIOS! Of course as per usual, be careful in doing so. And if Ubuntu is your only OS on the machine get unetbootin (apt-get install unetbootin) and choose "FreeDOS" from the list to install it on a USB stick. Copy the DOS install for the BIOS found from Acer's website onto the mem stick AFTER installing FreeDOS on it. Run FreeDOS without HIMEM or emm386 (Live CD only) execute the DOS BIOS upgrade and enjoy.

This netbook runs infinitely better now!

----------


## SlonUA

> Sorry, maybe a little off topic.
> 
> Is anyone able to run Stellarium with the GMA 500? It wont start on my Dell Mini 10.


no problems. take a look

VideoBin YouTube

----------


## samusishere

> After following the instructions to set up the psb driver numerous times, and tinkering here and there, I couldnt even get youtube videos to play without skipping on my Acer Aspire 751h.
> 
> What I did in the end that finally fixed it? Flashed my BIOS to the newest firmware. The firmware on mine was still the original from when it was shipped. 
> 
> So any of you 751h users that are still having problems after setting up the poulsbo driver, flash your BIOS! Of course as per usual, be careful in doing so. And if Ubuntu is your only OS on the machine get unetbootin (apt-get install unetbootin) and choose "FreeDOS" from the list to install it on a USB stick. Copy the DOS install for the BIOS found from Acer's website onto the mem stick AFTER installing FreeDOS on it. Run FreeDOS without HIMEM or emm386 (Live CD only) execute the DOS BIOS upgrade and enjoy.
> 
> This netbook runs infinitely better now!


hi.! can i ask when you bought yours??? andd im sorry but can you walk me through what you mean by after installig free dos on it??? and what do you mean run it without HIMEM OR EMM386.???

----------


## pjman

> no problems. take a look
> 
> VideoBin YouTube


Awesome - Thanks! Changing the config file to match my resolution ( 1366x768 ) worked. 

One more question - are you able to open the location window? I just get a white box and when I click portions of it it changes my location but I can't read anything.

Thanks again!

----------


## SlonUA

> Awesome - Thanks! Changing the config file to match my resolution ( 1366x768 ) worked. 
> 
> One more question - are you able to open the location window? I just get a white box and when I click portions of it it changes my location but I can't read anything.
> 
> Thanks again!


yeah, i have the same =).
so, don't had chance to try use *driconf*. using this tool u can disable some settings per application or default.

also, we can try to use xorg-edgers ppa =).

but, i just tweak some settings on my desktop and copy to my Dell Mini =) or directly by editor  :Popcorn:

----------


## sol1tude

it sounds strange but on jolicloud gma 500 driver works with xserver-xorg 1.7 and 2.6.32 kernel. very smooth performance.

----------


## sol1tude

Thank you all guys, finally Im very tired with this gma 500. I've moved to ION and stop all my own gma 500 investigations. My advice is not to wait for god's bless and move to another more progressive chipset.

----------


## Mattia

here there is the iegd 10.3.1 driver repository for karmic:
http://tinyurl.com/ycp2tsm

How can i configure xorg to try this driver?

----------


## Cifra

> Status quo: We're screwed. 
> 
> However, I just emailed the guy from the FSF who showed off better GMA 500 drivers last fall. I'm hoping for an enlightening reply.


Yes, please keep us posted. I'm sick of Windows 7, I swear I'm going to switch to Mac OS if they don't fix this soon.

----------


## ingcorra

to lucazade, jbernardo etc.
maybe this guy is in the right way? -> http://silicone.homelinux.org/2010/0...-for-xorg-7-5/

----------


## Mattia

> to lucazade, jbernardo etc.
> maybe this guy is in the right way? -> http://silicone.homelinux.org/2010/0...-for-xorg-7-5/


Have you tried?

Here you can find the iegd driver compiled:
http://tinyurl.com/ycp2tsm

sudo add-apt-repository ppa:alaperrot/test

----------


## SlonUA

hi, pals. in case u r still interesting in gma500 drivers .. u can take a look here:  ppa:slonua/fullhouse
so, u can use only this PPA for installation. please, report any issues.

thanks to lucazade and Nicolas DERIVE =).

----------


## nekr0z

SlonUA, the most obvious issue is that the PPA you mentioned doesn't work for Lucid.

----------


## SlonUA

> SlonUA, the most obvious issue is that the PPA you mentioned doesn't work for Lucid.


yeah, u r right. so, we have 15 days to provide something useful =).

----------


## ingcorra

for who don't use compiz and hasn't tried yet: enable metacity compositing. 2d performances are way better and you'll have shadows under windows/menus and an icon animation when launching programs from panel.

alt+f2 -> gconf-editor
under apps/metacity/general enable compositing_manager

or run this command

gconftool-2 -s '/apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager' --type bool true

(false to disable)

it would be better to set up a keyboard shortcut to enable/disable as it slows down full screen video playback

ps. probably this will not work with the netbook remix version

----------


## Leed

Lucid UNR Remix still seems to run smooth enough on my gma500 netbook without having a driver working. 

In fact, compared with the occasional freezes on the previous versions with the psb driver, my netbook is now actually useful thanks to lucid. 

Does anyone know a way to get the resolution right and the xrand working without using the psb driver?

----------


## destinyking

great news

I tried this procedure on UNR 9.10 and it failed on install xserver-xorg-video-psb which was failing due to libdrm-poulsbo1

----------


## Cifra

Bump.

Any new ideas?

----------


## penguin10916

hmm, interesting... many are saying that we may see GMA 500 drivers from Intel with the advent of the Moorestown chipset... and considering that the first moorestown smart phones are set for the second half of 2010, we may not have to wait too long for these drivers... I would say that at most we would have to wait until September or October... the problem though, is that there are rumors that the first stable versions of Meebo may use Xorg 1.8....which may cause problems for some distros... would it cause problems for us? or is Ubuntu 10.04 planning on using it at some point or already using it?

----------


## lucazade

Xorg PSB patched by Blino and packaged by me (DEB)

Haven't tried it yet.. let me know if ok!



```
wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma500/scripts/poulsbo_lucid.sh && sh ./poulsbo_lucid.sh
```

----------


## jbernardo

Did you guys make a miracle for Lucid, or is this still for Karmic?

If it is for Lucid, I owe you guys a beer...  :Very Happy:

----------


## lucazade

for lucid... i love beer!  :Very Happy:

----------


## PilotPaul

Outstanding! Looking forward to running Lucid now on my Acer Aspire One 751h. This is what I love about the open source community - someone has a problem you can bet your life that there's someone else out there who can fix it!  Good work guys!

Paul

----------


## SlonUA

> for lucid... i love beer!


could u provide patch !?

----------


## lucazade

> could u provide patch !?


http://svn.mandriva.com/cgi-bin/view...o-psb/current/

look also at:
blino.org/

----------


## nekr0z

Sorry, lucazade, but your xserver-xorg-video-psb provides xserver-xorg-video-5, which conflicts with Lucid's xserver-xorg-core. Thus, the package can not be installed on a Lucid system without breaking it.

But then again, jbernardo has already promised you a beer, so maybe the fact that the package doesn't work doesn't really matter  :Very Happy:

----------


## jbernardo

I promised a beer if it works... And he is close enough to collect it one day.

I assume you need to install the deb in his message, not the one in the repository, right?

----------


## lucazade

> I promised a beer if it works... And he is close enough to collect it one day.
> 
> I assume you need to install the deb in his message, not the one in the repository, right?


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...E1004_i386.deb

is it ok?

----------


## jbernardo

I'll install Lucid tonight and I'll test it...  :Smile:

----------


## nekr0z

Yeah, the new one installs. Have yet to check if it works  :Wink:

----------


## nekr0z

Well, here's what I've got now: the packages install, the system boots, but X refuses to start claiming non-working configuration (that's with the xorg.conf produced by lucazade's script). The system can still be started in something called "low resolution mode", which essentially is the same thing as without psb driver at all.

More to say, it looks like psb kernel module is not loaded by default (at least it is not seen in lsmod output). It can be modprobed, but modprobing it has no effect other than having psb now listed in lsmod.

Bottomline: either it is broken, or it requires some manual tweaking that I have no idea how to do. Could well be both  :Wink: 

Tested on Asus EeePC 1101HA.

----------


## lucazade

> Well, here's what I've got now: the packages install, the system boots, but X refuses to start claiming non-working configuration (that's with the xorg.conf produced by lucazade's script). The system can still be started in something called "low resolution mode", which essentially is the same thing as without psb driver at all.
> 
> More to say, it looks like psb kernel module is not loaded by default (at least it is not seen in lsmod output). It can be modprobed, but modprobing it has no effect other than having psb now listed in lsmod.
> 
> Bottomline: either it is broken, or it requires some manual tweaking that I have no idea how to do. Could well be both 
> 
> Tested on Asus EeePC 1101HA.


Thanks for the info.. unfortunately i don't have here a gma500 device to test on it.

have you tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source" ?
it should recompile psb the kernel module.

----------


## nekr0z

> have you tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source" ?
> it should recompile psb the kernel module.


I have. It didn't do any good.

Looks like here's what keeps X from starting normally:


```
/usr/bin/X: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/Xpsb.so: undefined symbol: xf86AddModuleInfo
```




> unfortunately i don't have here a gma500 device to test on it.


Which is perfectly OK as long as you tell us what to test and where to look for the information you need for debugging. That's what the testers are for, right? Just tell us what that information is and where it can be found, since not all of us are really technical enough to find that out on our own.  :Wink:

----------


## jbernardo

Strange, according to blino.org that should be fixed by his patches:



> The final touch is the make the Xpsb proprietary extension usable again. The only issue was that the empty  xf86AddModuleInfo() function has been removed upstream. Adding this empty function back in psb_driver.c directly is dirty, but makes it usable again

----------


## lucazade

> Strange, according to blino.org that should be fixed by his patches:


I was thinking the same..

----------


## lucazade

```
Section "ServerFlags"
Option  "AIGLX" "off"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
Option "Composite" "Disable"
EndSection
```

These xorg.conf sections should disable AIGLX support (provided by xpsb.so).
Maybe is a temporary workaround.

----------


## nekr0z

> Maybe is a temporary workaround.


Doesn't help. Brings up more errors, I hope to find some time to post them after I get home from work.

----------


## jbernardo

Well, my first attempt was even more unsuccessful. A clean Lucid install, ran your script, and after boot it hang after switching from a console to the log output (the one showing starting AppArmor profiles, etc.).
And Xorg.0.log has nothing after the "Module Xpsb: vendor=..." line, so no indication of what is going wrong.

After a few more attempts, including booting in recovery mode, I am at the same stage. Even startx from a command prompt just switches console then hangs, with magic-sysrq as the only option. And nothing in the logs.

----------


## Anfanglir

Problem here as well. I have made an upgrade to the Lucid RC (upgrade, not a clean install). I have purged all old poulsbo-drivers, and then executed the script.

The script gives an error at the end:
"[: 89: unexpected operator"

for reference the error appears after creating a symbolic to usr/lib/va/driver/psb_drv_video.so, but may be unrelated to this event

I'm stuck i low graphics mode, and a dpkg-reconfigure of the psb kernel source do not resolve the situatuion


/ Anfanglir

----------


## markybob

> Problem here as well. I have made an upgrade to the Lucid RC (upgrade, not a clean install). I have purged all old poulsbo-drivers, and then executed the script.
> 
> The script gives an error at the end:
> "[: 89: unexpected operator"
> 
> for reference the error appears after creating a symbolic to usr/lib/va/driver/psb_drv_video.so, but may be unrelated to this event
> 
> I'm stuck i low graphics mode, and a dpkg-reconfigure of the psb kernel source do not resolve the situatuion
> 
> ...


run it with bash, not sh, and you won't get that error. "bash poulsbo_lucid.sh" instead of "sh poulsbo_lucid.sh"

----------


## Anfanglir

OK,
so should the whole command line be:

wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma500/scripts/poulsbo_lucid.sh && bash ./poulsbo_lucid.sh

or

wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma500/scripts/poulsbo_lucid.sh && bash poulsbo_lucid.sh

?

thanx / Anfanglir

----------


## nekr0z

```
(WW) xf86CloseConsole: KSETMODE failed: Bad file descriptor
(WW) xf86CloseConsole: VT_GETMODE failed: Bad file descriptor
(WW) xf86CloseConsole: VT_GETSTATE failed: Bad file descriptor
 ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
```

And that's as near as it gets.

----------


## derlok

I run the script on my dell mini 10 and no one error is prompted, anyway, when reboot the system start in slow-graphic mode.

----------


## jr3us

Additional information after I looked closely at the output while the poulsbo script ran: 

Short story is it looks like the kernel module never gets built since the source has gone missing in the /usr/src directory...

(Reading database ... 123045 files and directories currently installed.)
Preparing to replace psb-kernel-source 4.41.6-0ubuntu1~1004jbs1 (using .../psb-kernel-source_4.41.6-0ubuntu1~1004jbs1_all.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement psb-kernel-source ...
Removing old module source...
Setting up psb-kernel-source (4.41.6-0ubuntu1~1004jbs1) ...
Loading new psb-kernel-source-4.41.6 DKMS files...

Error! Could not find module source directory.
Directory: /usr/src/psb-kernel-source-4.41.6 does not exist.
dpkg: error processing psb-kernel-source (--install):
 subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
Errors were encountered while processing:
 psb-kernel-source
(Reading database ... 123045 files and directories currently installed.)
Preparing to replace psb-kernel-source 4.41.6-0ubuntu1~1004jbs1 (using .../psb-kernel-source_4.41.6-0ubuntu1~1004jbs1_all.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement psb-kernel-source ...
Removing old module source...
Setting up psb-kernel-source (4.41.6-0ubuntu1~1004jbs1) ...
Loading new psb-kernel-source-4.41.6 DKMS files...

Error! Could not find module source directory.
Directory: /usr/src/psb-kernel-source-4.41.6 does not exist.
dpkg: error processing psb-kernel-source (--install):
 subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
Errors were encountered while processing:
 psb-kernel-source
(Reading database ... 123045 files and directories currently installed.)
Preparing to replace psb-kernel-source 4.41.6-0ubuntu1~1004jbs1 (using .../psb-kernel-source_4.41.6-0ubuntu1~1004jbs1_all.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement psb-kernel-source ...
Removing old module source...
Setting up psb-kernel-source (4.41.6-0ubuntu1~1004jbs1) ...
Loading new psb-kernel-source-4.41.6 DKMS files...

Error! Could not find module source directory.
Directory: /usr/src/psb-kernel-source-4.41.6 does not exist.
dpkg: error processing psb-kernel-source (--install):
 subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
Processing triggers for python-central ...
Errors were encountered while processing:
 psb-kernel-source


Regards!

----------


## luciform

If someone just tell me how to get V-Blank sync on GMA-500 to get rid of the video tearing...

----------


## Leed

My deepest respekt for the work you guys are doing. 

Would love to see a proper driver running on Lucid, it's just I somehow don't believe the old psb driver would do the trick. 

My testing so far
Jaunty without PSB: Not usable, much to slow +resolution not optimal
Jaunty with PSB: Not usable, runs at good speed, but random freezes kill all the fun

Lucid without PSB: Runs quite well, +resolution not optimal, but more or less better than all I had before, won't switch back.


It would be great to see poulsbo running in lucid, but I do fear that freeze problem might ruin the fun again.

My biggest hope is still that intel brings up a new driver, there are rumors, but chances are still not that good

----------


## outlaw45

Got the same problems with the script. The source isn't unpacked in the correct directory (/usr/src). Tried unpacking the source myself and installing the deb, but the source is removed by dpkg...

Maybe something went wrong packaging the deb?

----------


## lucazade

> Got the same problems with the script. The source isn't unpacked in the correct directory (/usr/src). Tried unpacking the source myself and installing the deb, but the source is removed by dpkg...
> 
> Maybe something went wrong packaging the deb?


I believe there was some issues with the psb-kernel-header during the building.. but I haven't seen any error.

This is what i did:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5....0.orig.tar.gz

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...904um1.diff.gz

unpacked xserver-xorg-video-psb_0.31.0.orig.tar.gz and cd in

zcat ../xserver-xorg-video-psb_0.31.0-0ubuntu1~904um1.diff.gz | patch -p1

copied all *.patch from blino inside the new dir

patch -p1 < *.patch

(modified some entries in debian/control about version)

dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot


i'd try to build it directly on a gma500 device.. but now i can't.
if anyone else would like to try...  :Smile:

----------


## jbernardo

I've also tried building it, but for that I also had to dig up the source for libdrm-poulsbo1. I did mostly the same as you, added all the blino patches, and did a debuild. In the end, the result was the same. X didn't start, and I even managed to start login in a text console, but the automatic retries to launch X ended borking up the system, needing a magic-sysreq to reboot.
I'll have to check building every package now, with blino's patches instead of ours.
Got a source ppa from where I can download them (the sources) with ease?  :Smile: 

Ah, and for the people using the vesa driver, you can get 1366x768 by adding to /etc/grub.d/40-custom the lines that shaoxuan added to another thread:


```
insmod 915resolution
915resolution 5c 1366 768
set gfxmode=1366x768
```

Then edit /etc/default/grub and add a line with "GRUB_GFXMODE=1366x768", then run "update-grub". On next reboot you'll have 1366x768 resolution in X, even if slow, at least it looks better.

----------


## lucazade

> Got a source ppa from where I can download them (the sources) with ease?


(Ubuntu mobile ppa)
https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mobile..._filter=jaunty

or 

(Milone ppa.. libdrm-poulsbo good depencencies) 
https://launchpad.net/~albertomilone...ulsbo-graphics

or from my gma500_sources.tar.gz:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...sources.tar.gz

----------


## jbernardo

Thanks, I'll boot into lucid and try now some patch variations... If it only gave any output on my machine when it hangs!

----------


## nekr0z

> Ah, and for the people using the vesa driver, you can get 1366x768 by adding to /etc/grub.d/40-custom the lines that shaoxuan added to another thread:
> 
> 
> ```
> insmod 915resolution
> 915resolution 5c 1366 768
> set gfxmode=1366x768
> ```
> 
> Then edit /etc/default/grub and add a line with "GRUB_GFXMODE=1366x768", then run "update-grub". On next reboot you'll have 1366x768 resolution in X, even if slow, at least it looks better.


then put your netbook/laptop in suspend mode (either STR or STD, no difference here), wake it up and enjoy watching X restart destroying all your unsaved work.

----------


## jr3us

> then put your netbook/laptop in suspend mode (either STR or STD, no difference here), wake it up and enjoy watching X restart destroying all your unsaved work.


I left my acer 0751h laptop harddisk installation at 9.04 so that all the peripheral hardware would continue working.

I installed 10.04 onto an 8gb memory stick for testing this knowing that there would be problems with the new drivers. 

Once 10.04 is working properly on that memory stick, I will then upgrade the installation on the internal hard drive.

As has been said many times, intel and whoever has the proprietary drivers haven't yet stepped up their game to cover lucid lynx yet!  :Smile: 

I also want to play with the deb package a bit. I have been a long time developer, but never have built packages.

----------


## descendent87

Would be great if this works on lucid, will give the script a go later and post any usefull information I can (not a developer so best I can do is help test/debug)

----------


## jbernardo

Well, I just built the packages with the mandriva patches, and still no go. There is nothing in xorg.0.log, and the psb module doesn't get loaded. I am wondering if it has anything to do with mandriva installing the module with a different name (psb-drm)? I'll try to check the patches to see if they hardcode the module path, or anything like that.

----------


## m0dcm

I'm not updating to 10.04 until a working Poulsbo driver is on the PPA.  I did try Beta 1 after reading that the GMA500/Poulsbo drivers would be support, but there was nothing, other than upgraded NVidia and ATI drivers.
I have tried Mandriva after hearing that the Poulsbo drivers worked out of the box and under Xorg 1.7, but I soon put Ubuntu 9.10 back on my Netbook as I prefer this OS and till now Canonical have been awesome. If the Poulsbo drivers cannot be done, what are we, the owners of Netbooks with Poulsbo chipsets inside to do, after April next year? If the only answer is go back to Microsoft, I'd rather throw everything in the bin, than pay over the odds for an OS that is a Virus Magnet, and that's exactly what I was told to do last night on the #Ubuntu+1 IRC channel, which I thought was disgusting!!

I have faith that something will be fixed, and I will wait patiently......

----------


## jbernardo

Well, finaly I seem to have made some advance. One of the problems was enabling visibility, as blino wrote on his blog. To do that, I changed debian/rules. I made other changes before to make it load the patches in debian/patches, and it now needs quilt, but the relevant line is the CFLAGS:


```
#!/usr/bin/make -f

QUILT_STAMPFN = quilt-stamp

include /usr/share/quilt/quilt.make

#Not needed, as libdrm-poulsbo1 redirects the relevant files from /usr/include to /usr/include/psb, and installs directly in /usr/lib
#export DRI_CFLAGS="-I/usr/include/psb -I/usr/include/psb/drm -I/usr/include/X11/dri"
#LDFLAGS:=-L/usr/share/psb/lib -ldrm

# change visibility back to default so that psb can find mmCreateDRM in libmm 
CFLAGS+=-fvisibility=default

build: build-stamp
build-stamp:  patch
        dh build
        touch build-stamp

clean: unpatch
        dh $@

install: build install-stamp
install-stamp:
        dh install
        grep PCI_CHIP src/psb_driver.h | sed -e 's/^.*0x/8086/g' > $(CURDIR)/debian/xserver-xorg-video-psb/usr/share/xserver-xorg/pci/psb.ids
        touch install-stamp

binary-arch: install
        dh $@

binary-indep: install
        dh $@

binary: binary-arch binary-indep
```

Now, it won't hang my system, but fails loading dri. The relevant lines from Xorg.0.log are here. Blino mentions that in recent mesa versions, _glapi_set_warning_func() was removed upstream, so it might need a new workaround. I wonder if that is it?

----------


## jbernardo

> Now, it won't hang my system, but fails loading dri. The relevant lines from Xorg.0.log are here. Blino mentions that in recent mesa versions, _glapi_set_warning_func() was removed upstream, so it might need a new workaround. I wonder if that is it?


Nope, I added the stub, and it still failed the same way. I am stuck now, any xorg expert that can help here, what should I check for? It is obvious that dri isn't getting initialized, but why and where?

----------


## nicodds

> Nope, I added the stub, and it still failed the same way. I am stuck now, any xorg expert that can help here, what should I check for? It is obvious that dri isn't getting initialized, but why and where?


I'm not an Xorg expert, but from the logfile you posted I can see that Xorg fails to open the dri device file; in my understanding this could happen if the drm kernel module and related ones are not properly loaded so the device /dev/dri/card0 doesn't exist. Do you have any evidence of this situation in /var/log/messages?

----------


## jbernardo

No errors in dmesg or /var/log/messages, psb.ko gets loaded and loads drm, i2c_algo_bit, and agpgart.
I am now booting into karmic to see what is on that dmesg about drm, and to check when /dev/dri/card0 gets created. If it is when I load the module, then I have to review the kernel module itself, and find why isn't it creating the nodes.

Ok, just tested, loading the module in karmic doesn't create the nodes, so it is when it is called from xorg. Which means more poking around the patches...

----------


## nicodds

> No errors in dmesg or /var/log/messages, psb.ko gets loaded and loads drm, i2c_algo_bit, and agpgart.
> I am now booting into karmic to see what is on that dmesg about drm, and to check when /dev/dri/card0 gets created. If it is when I load the module, then I have to review the kernel module itself, and find why isn't it creating the nodes.
> 
> Ok, just tested, loading the module in karmic doesn't create the nodes, so it is when it is called from xorg. Which means more poking around the patches...


In this launchpad bug-report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...sb/+bug/406651, people seems to experience the same problem, the proposed solution seems to me a kind of magic, but in any case I think we'll try anything to make the driver work  :Smile:

----------


## jbernardo

I'm trying now, even if I've already reinstalled psb-kernel-source a few times (testing different patches) but indeed I never removed it before installing again. If it works, in a couple of hours I'll send my patches to lucazade so he can update his script...

No magic here... In my case, I don't get the "[drm] failed to load kernel module "psb"" error, so the problem is different. It looks like the module is loaded, but not initialised properly.

----------


## nicodds

> I'm trying now, even if I've already reinstalled psb-kernel-source a few times (testing different patches) but indeed I never removed it before installing again. If it works, in a couple of hours I'll send my patches to lucazade so he can update his script...


I'm crossing my fingers

Well, ****! We'll have a long week-end...

----------


## nicodds

> No magic here... In my case, I don't get the "[drm] failed to load kernel module "psb"" error, so the problem is different. It looks like the module is loaded, but not initialised properly.


In the trhead I previously mentioned, people write of a problem related to a kernel update. Maybe this in not the case, but what do you think about changing the kernel with one from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?

I'm very sorry I can't help now  :Sad:

----------


## lucazade

> I'm trying now, even if I've already reinstalled psb-kernel-source a few times (testing different patches) but indeed I never removed it before installing again. If it works, in a couple of hours I'll send my patches to lucazade so he can update his script...
> 
> No magic here... In my case, I don't get the "[drm] failed to load kernel module "psb"" error, so the problem is different. It looks like the module is loaded, but not initialised properly.


 :Think:  thinking about it..

----------


## olmo62

pensa Luca...pensa  :Smile:  
Aspettiamo tutti ....in modalita' grafica ridotta  :Smile: 

Sorry for italian... :Smile:  All 751h owners wait your solution !!! 
We have Pizza and Espresso for help you  :Smile: 
Good work

----------


## kurkosdr

Hahaha!!! Go ahead Ubuntu, you are really giving MS a run for their money. 

Every time I install ubuntu somewhere, I know beforehand that there is a 50% chance it will fail to see the hibernate (for laptops), or the tv card and soundcard (for desktops). And now this. It even failed to see intel gma. What's next? Failure to recognize Intel high definition audio and SATA disks? 

Lol, I am done with this OS. I 've already given you guys way more sunny weekends of my life than you deserve

Ubuntu + Wine == Poor man's Windows Seven

Windows 7 + Chrome + VLC + Windows Media Center + Arcsoft TMT + Office 2007 + WinRar + TS Muxer + DVD Flick = All you 'll ever need.

----------


## nicodds

> Hahaha!!! Go ahead Ubuntu, you are really giving MS a run for their money. 
> 
> Every time I install ubuntu somewhere, I know beforehand that there is a 50% chance it will fail to see the hibernate (for laptops), or the tv card and soundcard (for desktops). And now this. It even failed to see intel gma. What's next? Failure to recognize Intel high definition audio and SATA disks? 
> 
> Lol, I am done with this OS. I 've already given you guys way more sunny weekends of my life than you deserve
> 
> Ubuntu + Wine == Poor man's Windows Seven
> 
> Windows 7 + Chrome + VLC + Windows Media Center + Arcsoft TMT + Office 2007 + WinRar + TS Muxer + DVD Flick = All you 'll ever need.


Well, I'm happy you found your way!

----------


## kurkosdr

> Well, I'm happy you found your way!


Maybe you will find it too and stop working as an unpaid beta tester for Stallman and Shuttleworth.

Just go to the start of your path and have a look: Ubuntu is mostly garbage, and the only reason you are using it is because Stallman's minions have brainwashed you into thinking that proprietary software = evil. 

With proprietary software out of the way, what you are basically left with is open source, and, if you want open source to work, you must work as an unpaid beta tester for it, and even code for it

It's their way of recruiting people as unpaid beta testers and programmers, and then have those people work on their codebase for free.

Then, Shuttleworth makes millions of $$$es by selling support contracts, and Stallman makes even more million $$$es by selling licenses to companies that "didn't comply with the GPL". And all you got is an OS that can't even work with onboard graphics.

I came to this forum  from some other forum (out of curiosity) and I can't believe you are spending so much time to help an OS like ubuntu. Just add up all the time you have wasted on this thing, and you could have gotten a job, pilled up a nice heap of 220$, quit the job, buy an OS that works, and live happily ever after.

----------


## zerotri

Kurkosdr, if you're not happy with the OS, go back to Windows. Nobody here is going to think 'less' of you for it. The point of using open source software is the freedom to find the software that suits you. Using something proprietary such as Windows or Mac OS, you get the safety of knowing that your hardware is likely to work because the developers of the hardware have a priority to write drivers for those operating systems. The fault here is with Canonical just as much as it is with Intel. The driver does not work with the newer X server version. Canonical chose a newer x server version likely for increased performance, stability, and features. Things are going to break here and there. It is not Canonical's responsibility to maintain the Poulsbo driver, which is Intel software. That responsibility is Intel's, just as it is their responsibility to update the drivers with a new release of any other operating system.

The people here are here by choice. They know the risks, they know the benefits. If you don't like them, nobody is forcing you to stay.

Choose the operating system that suits you best.

-Wynter Woods

----------


## m0dcm

> Kurkosdr, if you're not happy with the OS, go back to Windows. Nobody here is going to think 'less' of you for it. The point of using open source software is the freedom to find the software that suits you. Using something proprietary such as Windows or Mac OS, you get the safety of knowing that your hardware is likely to work because the developers of the hardware have a priority to write drivers for those operating systems. The fault here is with Canonical just as much as it is with Intel. The driver does not work with the newer X server version. Canonical chose a newer x server version likely for increased performance, stability, and features. Things are going to break here and there. It is not Canonical's responsibility to maintain the Poulsbo driver, which is Intel software. That responsibility is Intel's, just as it is their responsibility to update the drivers with a new release of any other operating system.
> 
> The people here are here by choice. They know the risks, they know the benefits. If you don't like them, nobody is forcing you to stay.
> 
> Choose the operating system that suits you best.
> 
> -Wynter Woods


Yes Canonical chose to go with the latest X-Org, but so has Mandriva and  they have Poulsbo working, so what are they doing that Micro... thats  force of habit, Canonical aren't doing?
On the subject of it being down to Intel, I wrote a message on the Intel  Forums about a new driver and I got a sarcastic reply saying that it  was down to the Distro (Canonical) to get it working as they said there  is a driver, the IEGD one.

There are hundreds maybe thousands of Netbook users that have the Poulsbo Chipset, chomping at the bits to use either Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop or the Netbook Remix and they can't because of this oversight.  It's a mixture of the 2 companies, but surely the current drivers can be made to work in 10.04?

I for one will not be going back to Windows (Virus Magnet), I'll stick with 9.10 till April next year, and if nothing has been done to rectify the problem that other Distro's have managed to cure, I shall go onto one of those. As you say "FREEDOM OF CHOICE!!"

----------


## Cifra

Keeping my fingers crossed that someone finds a fix for this  :Smile:

----------


## jbernardo

Well, we are stuck now trying to find what is different between Mandriva and Ubuntu implementations that is making DRI not work, even if the module is loaded.
It's almost there...

----------


## m0dcm

Nice one! Will keep watching to see the outcome.
I just cannot believe some of the comments that have been banded about, it reminds me of the good old days of the Atari ST and Amiga Users all bitching at one another! I always said to them, and it still goes now, If we all used the same machines, the same OS's DAMN THE WORLD WOULD BE A BORING PLACE!!
I chose Linux after 15yrs of using Microsoft products, and I got bored of being told what I can and can't do, Linux has opened my eyes to a more Free world, and I am not going back!

I have faith that this problem will be solved.....

----------


## mikewhatever

> Yes Canonical chose to go with the latest X-Org, but so has Mandriva and  they have Poulsbo working, so what are they doing that Micro... thats  force of habit, Canonical aren't doing? ...


Seems like a deja vu. http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...87&postcount=4
The official release notes of the latest Mandriva do not mention gma500.
http://wiki.mandriva.com/en/2010.1_Beta2
Have you tested the beta2 (released today) to verify that it works with Poulsbo?

----------


## jbernardo

Mike, the difference is that Mandriva has xorg 1.7.x, has the packages in the cooker, and Lucazade and I have almost had success porting their patches to lucid. If you want to help, you're welcome.

----------


## kazamx

Dam, you guys are amazing.

To me this is all just magic, one second it doesn't work, next second you put up a guide and my comp works. How the hell do you manage this magic, on second thoughts don't tell me it would ruin the magic.

----------


## Anfanglir

> The official release notes of the latest Mandriva do not mention gma500.
> http://wiki.mandriva.com/en/2010.1_Beta2
> Have you tested the beta2 (released today) to verify that it works with Poulsbo?


The Mandriva 2010.1 beta 2 released yesterday is the Free version, which, I belive, do not include proprietary drivers. Beta 2 of Mandriva One (with proprietary drivers) will be released on 3 of May. I'm hoping that release will have poulsbo support, since Blino have reported success in fixing these drivers:
http://blino.org/blog/mandriva/poulsbo-xserver1.7.html

/ Anfanglir

----------


## mikewhatever

> The Mandriva 2010.1 beta 2 released yesterday is the Free version, which, I belive, do not include proprietary drivers. Beta 2 of Mandriva One (with proprietary drivers) will be released on 3 of May. I'm hoping that release will have poulsbo support, since Blino have reported success in fixing these drivers:
> http://blino.org/blog/mandriva/poulsbo-xserver1.7.html
> 
> / Anfanglir


Very very interesting. I an going to eagerly anticipate the release of Mandriva one beta. Thanks for the heads up.




> Mike, the difference is that Mandriva has xorg 1.7.x, has the packages in the cooker, and Lucazade and I have almost had success porting their patches to lucid. If you want to help, you're welcome.


Well, I really don't know what I could do to help, as my xserver expertise barely borders on rudimentary. On the other hand, it looks like there is quite a gathering over in Italy, I mean, there is yourself, Lucazade, Alberto Milone. ... anyone else? :Capital Razz:

----------


## descendent87

Installed mandriva beta (free version but all you need to do is add non-free repo's once installed) and currently updating, next step is to try and get psb working, will report back here

----------


## descendent87

Well managed to get the driver working, correct resolution (1366x768px) but couldn't get 3D and 2D was extremely slow. Will wait for the beta on monday with restricted drivers to see if it was just something I did

----------


## jbernardo

> Well managed to get the driver working, correct resolution (1366x768px) but couldn't get 3D and 2D was extremely slow. Will wait for the beta on monday with restricted drivers to see if it was just something I did


Did you add the cooker repository? I don't think the psb driver is in Mandriva main repository.

----------


## descendent87

Yeah installed the free version then added the cooker and non-free repo's, installed psb driver and all the other bits then rebooted. Resolution was set correctly but if I try to enable compositing I got a scrambled screen and 2D performance was worse than with vesa. Going to wait until tomorrows one version as I'm sure it was something I did and not the drivers

----------


## jbernardo

> (Ubuntu mobile ppa)
> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mobile/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=jaunty
> 
> or 
> 
> (Milone ppa.. libdrm-poulsbo good depencencies) 
> https://launchpad.net/~albertomilone/+archive/poulsbo-graphics
> 
> or from my gma500_sources.tar.gz:
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...sources.tar.gz


Anyone who wants to follow up on this, here are the changes I made to Lucazade's sources:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6634890/sour...rnardo.tar.bz2

Expand Lucazade's tarball, then expand mine, and apply it as a diff. I've imported Mandriva's patches to xserver-xorg-video-psb, changed the rules file, and updated the sources from 0.31 to 0.32 from UNR. I've also added a Mandriva patch to libdrm, and finally changed the kernel drivers to have a psb and a psb-drm modules, so it won't conflict with the existing drm module, and with autoinstall enabled so it will rebuild when you update kernel. These changes were also imported from Mandriva.
Unfortunately, it is still not enough. X won't start, even if the psb and psb-drm modules are loaded, as the /dev/dri entries don't get created. I've enabled debug for both modules, but there is no error in dmesg. I've also posted my Xorg.0.log. Any idea is welcome.

----------


## alfrenovsky

> Ah, and for the people using the vesa driver, you can get 1366x768 by adding to /etc/grub.d/40-custom the lines that shaoxuan added to another thread:
> 
> 
> ```
> insmod 915resolution
> 915resolution 5c 1366 768
> set gfxmode=1366x768
> ```
> 
> Then edit /etc/default/grub and add a line with "GRUB_GFXMODE=1366x768", then run "update-grub". On next reboot you'll have 1366x768 resolution in X, even if slow, at least it looks better.


Works for me. No acceleration but have the right resolution and can suspend, hibernate and chvt with no problem.
Enough for waiting the driver.

----------


## Leed

alfrenovsky

Just tried it on my machine, works fine in Grub, but no effect in X, resolution is still stuck at 800x600. Could I be missing something? Changes in Xorg.conf perhaps, been trying but without success

--edit
found my problem, T91 has resolution of 1024x600, just had to change it to get this working

----------


## outlaw45

Been following this thread for while and it seems to go in the right direction. Maybe if someone could point out which modules are causing problems, I'll try to help. Haven't got a lot of experience compiling kernel modules but I'll should be able to manage..

----------


## at both ends

> Works for me. No acceleration but have the right resolution and can suspend, hibernate and chvt with no problem.


I have an Asus 1101HAB, dual boot Lucid and WinXP. I tried alfrenovsky's fix and it sort of works.

First problem is that it makes WinXP unbootable. I don't understand the new grub well enough to solve this.

Second problem is that the screen reverts to 1024x768 after a suspend.  :Sad:

----------


## jbernardo

> Been following this thread for while and it seems to go in the right direction. Maybe if someone could point out which modules are causing problems, I'll try to help. Haven't got a lot of experience compiling kernel modules but I'll should be able to manage..


Check my post at #496 on this thread. You can download lucazade's work then my patches over that. If you can find out why /dev/dri isn't being created, that would be great.

----------


## outlaw45

@jbernardo: can't open your diff file, looks like a different encoding... Could you upload the file in UTF-8 encoding (or specify the encoding that you use).. 

I'll try to make a start tonight (GMT+1) cause I'm at work right now  :Wink:

----------


## jbernardo

I'm also at work... The file itself is a tarball (created with tar -cjf), including a diff which will then expand into other diffs. I created it with "diff -urNad".

----------


## prisciou

> I have an Asus 1101HAB, dual boot Lucid and WinXP. I tried alfrenovsky's fix and it sort of works.
> 
> First problem is that it makes WinXP unbootable. I don't understand the new grub well enough to solve this.
> 
> Second problem is that the screen reverts to 1024x768 after a suspend.



I have too the  same problem. I think that 915resolution  wants to change the resolution and thus blocks the winxp startup. I don't know if it is possible to activate  915resolution only for lucid.  :Sad:

----------


## outlaw45

@jbernardo: If I extract the tar file I get one textfile (.diff) which I can't open.. gedit doesn't recognize the encoding and forcing it to UTF-8 doesn't help...

edit:
didn't read your post correctly.. How do you expand the diff file into other .diff files?

----------


## jbernardo

Expand first the tarball from lucazade (gma500...), then cd into the tar directory, and do a "patch -p1 < ../jbernardo.diff".
You should end up with a couple extra tarballs (as I updated the base sources for xserver-xorg-video-psb to 0.32) and some extra diffs... Then you have to follow the same approach in each directory: expand original source (if it exists), cd into the directory, "gunzip -cd ../lucazades.diff.gz | patch -p1", then "patch -p1 ../bernardos.diff", and you should end up with the sources.
With all this mess, seems like it is the time to set up a svn repository. Anyone recommends a free hosting server for it?

----------


## outlaw45

I'll try that tonight  :Wink:

----------


## priegog

> With all this mess, seems like it is the time to set up a svn repository. Anyone recommends a free hosting server for it?


Or you could do a sorta-repository with a script and updating the tarball on a dropbox public folder...

----------


## jbernardo

I'll check assembla today. Seems like a good alternative.

----------


## lucazade

> With all this mess, seems like it is the time to set up a svn repository. Anyone recommends a free hosting server for it?


http://code.google.com/p/gma500/

I've opened a google-code svn repo.
Jbernardo give me your email and i'll add you to ProjectMembers
(anyone one else interested in write-access contact me)

----------


## alfrenovsky

There's a way to buy a GMA 500 chipset computer for the developers?
I understand lucazade has no GMA500 to try.

----------


## lucazade

> There's a way to buy a GMA 500 chipset computer for the developers?
> I understand lucazade has no GMA500 to try.


I've got a gma500 device but i've lent it to my girlfriend so i can test it rarely.

----------


## fkefer

I have such a machine, with 10.04 installed just yesterday, and for one I do have some development experience (though my knowledge to kernel development is not more than some wired driver for a Linux-driven autonomous robot 5 years ago, but that's another story; definitely no Xorg experience though), and I have some vital interest in getting this baby up and running properly again. I helped with the SIS-crap-chipset-machines 10 years ago, I might be able to help now too.

I'm - just as a couple of other's here - still @ work, my laptop running next to me but with no internet connection. I hope I'll find some time later this day to try and work with that.

On a side note, I was able to cope with the i915 grub hack, but never got X to display with the correct resolution (playing around with kernel params as well). Hope my degrade to "almost-normal-user" in the time since I finished studies didn't add too much harm  :Wink: 

UPDATE: I've just seen the google code repo getting populated; it's basically what's in the tarballs that are linked in post #496.
Wouldn't it make more sense to get the repo into some checkout-compile-run state rather than checkout-unpack-apply-patches-compile-run one? Just my 2c...

----------


## alfrenovsky

> I have an Asus 1101HAB, dual boot Lucid and WinXP. I tried alfrenovsky's fix and it sort of works.
> 
> First problem is that it makes WinXP unbootable. I don't understand the new grub well enough to solve this.
> 
> Second problem is that the screen reverts to 1024x768 after a suspend.



The grub lines in 40_custom loads before the menu.
You can put the 915resolution lines in 10_linux instead, in the line 77, just after "recordfail". That way it will load only when you choose a linux bootable OS.
You can allways add some code to hear when your grub lines are executing:


```
insmod play
play 480 440 1
```

The suspend works for me, I have a Dell mini 10. I have no xorg.conf, I let X autodetect everything and it loads vesa driver.
I have NO vga= option in grub. My console loads in normal text mode (No framebuffer) before X.

----------


## jbernardo

> UPDATE: I've just seen the google code repo getting populated; it's basically what's in the tarballs that are linked in post #496.
> Wouldn't it make more sense to get the repo into some checkout-compile-run state rather than checkout-unpack-apply-patches-compile-run one? Just my 2c...


I'm doing it now as we speak. I am also at work, so the first ham fisted attempt was transferring the tarballs. Now I am unpacking, adding lucazade's stuff, then will update with mine. In a couple of hours it should be usable.

----------


## m0dcm

Hey Guys,
Nice to see someone is trying their best to get the Poulsbo driver to work under 10.04!
I know I said I had a reply from Intel, and here's the latest one from them....

-------------

For support of the Intel GMA500 product, please go to the product support  page!

The Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 500 driver  for Intel® Atom  processor for Mobile Internet Devices supports the following operating  systems: 

*Windows*:*

Windows 7* (32-bit versions)Windows Vista* (32-bit versions)Windows XP* (32-bit versions)
*Linux*:*

Canonical*  Ubuntu*Asianux*  (Consortium consisting of Red Flag*, Haansoft*, and Miracle*)Moblin*
*Operating System:*
  Windows Vista*, Windows XP Starter Edition*,  Windows 7*, Linux*, Windows XP Professional*, Windows XP Home Edition*

-------------

I've replied back to this asking them if they really do support Linux and why don't they put their words into action and bring a driver out that all the distro's can work with. I'll post any reply I get back from them, if any!!

----------


## fkefer

@alfrenovsky:
thanks for your insight, i do now better understand where things belong (all the 915resolution stuff is grub code, also setting gfxmode=xxx is grub, not linux).

However, i'm still stuck with the standard (non-fb?) console at low-res while booting (the cursor top left is pretty big... :Wink: , once it switches to plymouth i get the 1024x786 res again, which then also is the X res. No slow-but-nice 1366x768 for me  :Sad:

----------


## fkefer

> I'm doing it now as we speak. I am also at work, so the first ham fisted attempt was transferring the tarballs. Now I am unpacking, adding lucazade's stuff, then will update with mine. In a couple of hours it should be usable.


Ah, I see, we're all stuck with the money-earning process  :Smile: 

Good to see that, thanks! As soon as i get back home (might be quite late 2day) i'll try that out.

I'd appreciate to get some overview on where things go; As i said, all i've kernel-wise written so far is a real-time engine system for a robot and the driver for a compass, nothing very X-oriented so far...

----------


## outlaw45

@m0dcm: I assume you're referring to IEGD.. the last I read was that the current version doesn't support X-server 1.7

@jbernardo: first thing I gonna do if I'm finished at work is updating that repo  :Wink:

----------


## jbernardo

Repo updated, now you should have all my work on it. Build the driver, the modules, and if you can find why dri is broken, please commit. Let's hope we can get this working fast.

----------


## lucazade

> Repo updated, now you should have all my work on it. Build the driver, the modules, and if you can find why dri is broken, please commit. Let's hope we can get this working fast.


Great effort JBernardo!
I've uploaded all the packages on my ppa account, they are currently building... in the meanwhile i'll recuperate my netbook to test them.

https://launchpad.net/~lucazade/+archive/ppa

----------


## outlaw45

@ home and kicking  :Razz: 

already started compiling from source, but it's more work than I thought.. So thanks to lucazade I'll install those packages and work from there...

If someone knows a good IRC channel maybe we could use that to consult when we're working on this..

----------


## jbernardo

You can always try #ubuntu-x

To build the packages, the simplest way is to run "debuild -i -us -uc -b" from inside the package directory.

----------


## zombolo

Grazie ragazzi!
Siete magnifici! ^__^

----------


## outlaw45

> You can always try #ubuntu-x
> 
> To build the packages, the simplest way is to run "debuild -i -us -uc -b" from inside the package directory.


That makes life a lot easier  :Razz: 
I'll see how far I get..

----------


## herr doktor

> Grazie ragazzi!
> Siete magnifici! ^__^



incrocio le dita ... let's hope  :Very Happy:

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> @ home and kicking 
> 
> already started compiling from source, but it's more work than I thought.. So thanks to lucazade I'll install those packages and work from there...
> 
> If someone knows a good IRC channel maybe we could use that to consult when we're working on this..



Just make on , ##gma500

Do not register it if you do not wish to use it long term.

----------


## descendent87

Might be worth trying to contact the ubuntu-mobile team and see if they can help with the errors your getting (possibly even build the driver themselves). Now may be a good time as lucid has just been released and they haven't yet started working on maverick

----------


## factoid79

Hi there,

I've been trying to pull together some idea of where the current GMA500 support is at from the discussion in this thread, but I'm a bit lost.

I'm running an Acer 751h and had the psb drivers running great up until my last system update. My drivers don't seem to work with 2.6.31-21, but when switch back to the -20 kernel everything goes back to being as good as it's ever been. Which is to say, decent performance but no suspend/hibernation recover if the framebuffer flag is on, poor performance and suspend support if its off.

I just run with screen blanking on when I close the lid.

I'm a seasoned developer and would like to contribute to improving things, what's the best way to get started.

My setup is based on the information for 9.10 found here:

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo

And I see from that wiki that I shouldn't make the jump to 10.4 just yet.

----------


## jbernardo

> I've been trying to pull together some idea of where the current GMA500 support is at from the discussion in this thread, but I'm a bit lost.


Ok, I'll try to clarify a bit.




> I'm running an Acer 751h and had the psb drivers running great up until my last system update. My drivers don't seem to work with 2.6.31-21, but when switch back to the -20 kernel everything goes back to being as good as it's ever been. Which is to say, decent performance but no suspend/hibernation recover if the framebuffer flag is on, poor performance and suspend support if its off.


This is simple, in 2.6.31-21 just do "dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source". I've changed the DKMS config in the alpha lucid driver so that it will regenerate the module on kernel change, you can try it in karmic also.




> I'm a seasoned developer and would like to contribute to improving things, what's the best way to get started.


We are now fighting with xserver 1.7.x (ubuntu 10.04). Lucazade set a repository in google code (http://code.google.com/p/gma500/) from where you can download our sources, and build any packages with "debuild -i -us -uc -b", or you can download them from lucazade's ppa when they finish building - https://launchpad.net/~lucazade/+archive/ppa
So, what is missing from these? Well xorg loads the psb driver, this in turn manages to load the psb and psb-drm kernel modules, there is no error in dmesg when loading these with debug enabled, but still /dev/dri never gets created and so the xorg psb driver ultimately fails because it needs dri.
And I'm out of options right now, no idea where to look next.

----------


## outlaw45

Didn't manage to get everything compiled last night. xpsb-glx gave errors because debuild expected the drivers in the 'drivers' folder but the folder was empty and the xorg-xserver-video-psb driver missed a header file, but didn't have the energy to continue last night  :Razz: 

Tomorrow is a dutch national holiday so I have tonight and tomorrow to take another try (maybe with the packages from lucazade's PPA)

edit:
just remembered that the was a conflict with libdrm-poulsbo and psb-kernel-headers, which both supplied the same file (don't remember exactly which), but installing the kernel headers failed..

----------


## m0dcm

> Hi there,
> 
> I've been trying to pull together some idea of where the current GMA500 support is at from the discussion in this thread, but I'm a bit lost.
> 
> I'm running an Acer 751h and had the psb drivers running great up until my last system update. My drivers don't seem to work with 2.6.31-21, but when switch back to the -20 kernel everything goes back to being as good as it's ever been. Which is to say, decent performance but no suspend/hibernation recover if the framebuffer flag is on, poor performance and suspend support if its off.
> 
> I just run with screen blanking on when I close the lid.
> 
> I'm a seasoned developer and would like to contribute to improving things, what's the best way to get started.
> ...


I had exactly the same problem, and the "dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source" didn't work, so before I was going to format, I just completely removed the Poulsbo drivers, and ran "wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...pts/poulsbo.sh && sh ./poulsbo.sh" it worked a treat, as it just rebuilt everything.
Now Outlaw45 you said " I've changed the DKMS config in the alpha lucid driver so that it will  regenerate the module on kernel change, you can try it in karmic also." is this why "sudo dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source" fails to work?

Cheers guys for trying, you're doing a lot more than Canonical did in all the Alpha's and Beta's for us, they just seemed to ignore all the Bug reports we all put up.

P.S. How long does it take to build the PPA? Lucazade's PPA has been at it now for 14 hours......

----------


## outlaw45

> Now Outlaw45 you said " I've changed the DKMS config in the alpha lucid driver so that it will  regenerate the module on kernel change, you can try it in karmic also."


jbernardo said that  :Razz:

----------


## jbernardo

> Now Outlaw45 you said " I've changed the DKMS config in the alpha lucid driver so that it will  regenerate the module on kernel change, you can try it in karmic also." is this why "sudo dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source" fails to work?


No, the change I made (for the alpha drivers being built now, not the ones you install with lucazade's script for karmic), will spare you from having to do the dpkg-reconfigure step for every new kernel. I never found out why it would sometimes fail and require a purge of the psb-kernel-source driver and a reinstall of the same.

@outlaw, what is missing? A folder under xpsb-glx and one header for xorg-xserver-video-psb?
I have to recheck my setup, as svn crashed twice when uploading changes (as you can see from the repeated commits on the log) and might have missed something. I'll check and come back to you.

Edit: added the missing xpsb-glx files, will check xserver-xorg-psb-driver now

----------


## outlaw45

the xpsb-glx contained a folder 'drivers' without content, debuild wanted to copy the contents of that folder. The xorg psb driver missed a header file, don't remember which and don't have my tablet with me at the moment...

----------


## Li_Nux

I Can't install it with the script. I get an error when installing the xserver-xorg-video-psb_0.31.0-0ubuntu1~904um1_i386.deb Package.

----------


## jbernardo

> the xpsb-glx contained a folder 'drivers' without content, debuild wanted to copy the contents of that folder. The xorg psb driver missed a header file, don't remember which and don't have my tablet with me at the moment...


I've already fixed the xpsb-glx missing files, as for xorg psb driver, did you install the psb-kernel-source package and the libdrm package before attempting to build the driver?

----------


## outlaw45

> I Can't install it with the script. I get an error when installing the xserver-xorg-video-psb_0.31.0-0ubuntu1~904um1_i386.deb Package.


please remember that the install script doesn't work on Lucid Lynx, we're still working on that...

----------


## outlaw45

@jbernardo: I did (I think, try again tonight to be sure).. But I was unable to install the psb-kernel-headers, maybe that's the problem.. 

I'll uninstall libdrm tonight and install the kernel headers and try again

----------


## fkefer

I'm in ##gma500 (freenode) for the next few hours, building the packages.

In case someone can join the fun, feel free to do so for direct discussion...

----------


## jbernardo

> @jbernardo: I did (I think, try again tonight to be sure).. But I was unable to install the psb-kernel-headers, maybe that's the problem.. 
> 
> I'll uninstall libdrm tonight and install the kernel headers and try again


Don't install psb-kernel-headers! Install psb-kernel-source, and libdrm. I think we should take psb-kernel-headers from the svn, are they still needed?

----------


## jbernardo

> I'm in ##gma500 (freenode) for the next few hours, building the packages.
> 
> In case someone can join the fun, feel free to do so for direct discussion...


I'll try to drop by, but it'll be difficult, as I'm at work.

----------


## outlaw45

> I'm in ##gma500 (freenode) for the next few hours, building the packages.
> 
> In case someone can join the fun, feel free to do so for direct discussion...


Sadly I'm at work at the moment... maybe tonight  :Wink: 
I do think we could make more progress if we consult with each other

----------


## fkefer

> Sadly I'm at work at the moment... maybe tonight 
> I do think we could make more progress if we consult with each other


That's what i think too;

If ports are blocked, not time, one can use webchat.freenode.net  :Smile:

----------


## jbernardo

Just found out a comment on a situation similar to wht I've arrived here, but with xorg 1.6 on debian : http://groups.google.com/group/linux...1bdd368fbc8d57
Also, there is a interesting guide here: http://blogs.koolwal.net/2009/11/05/...ver-on-debian/

Anyone who wants to try to adapt it using our patched sources?

----------


## lokutus25

> Cheers guys for trying, you're doing a lot more than Canonical did in all the Alpha's and Beta's for us, they just seemed to ignore all the Bug reports we all put up.


Yes guy. We all say thanks!

I also wish to complain with Canonical about this lack of support of psb HW.
Which channel should I use? Where have I to place the complain?
I can't believe they are ignoring thousand of Ubuntu people using this distro.

----------


## outlaw45

> Just found out a comment on a situation similar to wht I've arrived here, but with xorg 1.6 on debian : http://groups.google.com/group/linux...1bdd368fbc8d57
> Also, there is a interesting guide here: http://blogs.koolwal.net/2009/11/05/...ver-on-debian/
> 
> Anyone who wants to try to adapt it using our patched sources?


Skimmed through the page, looks interesting but he says you need to install the psb kernel headers... but definitely gonna try when I'm home...

----------


## nicodds

Looking at the source code of the packages, I see that who is responsible of setting up the "/dev/dri/card0" device file is libdrm-poulsbo and particularly the drmOpenDevice function in xf86drm.c.

So I started adding some debug messages to this function and recompiled the package and... kaboom! X started, I was able to look at the gdm login screen with the correct resolution, but whenever I tried to login, xorg crashed.

I couldn't look again at the errors for the moment, but in any case I think that adding debug messages doesn't mean solving a bug, so there're still much work to do. That's the patch related to svn revision 15: http://gist.github.com/389241

Update: Thinking about this odd bheaviour, I realized that maybe the problem could be in a different boot procedure between ubuntu and mandriva. Does mandriva use also upstart?

Hope that help,
Nico

----------


## jbernardo

Thanks nicodds, I'll test now. I don't think it is upstart, as it also happens when I boot into x with the vesa driver (no xorg.conf) then stop kdm, install the Xorg.conf for psb, and attempt to start X. But you never know.

----------


## publicy

Thanks a lot for all you're doing guys !
We are a lot to wait for this "goddam" driver .
It's a shame Intel and Canonical are not able to code it !!!!
There are so many netbooks with this GMA500. Shame on them and thank YOU !

----------


## jbernardo

> Looking at the source code of the packages, I see that who is responsible of setting up the "/dev/dri/card0" device file is libdrm-poulsbo and particularly the drmOpenDevice function in xf86drm.c.
> 
> So I started adding some debug messages to this function and recompiled the package and... kaboom! X started, I was able to look at the gdm login screen with the correct resolution, but whenever I tried to login, xorg crashed.


Well, this is strange. I added that patch, rebuilt libdrm-poulsbo, reinstalled it and libdrm-poulsbo-dev, and nothing happened different here, and none of those debug showed on dmesg or Xorg.0.log. So I rebuilt xserver-xorg-video-psb, and also no difference.

----------


## lucazade

i'm currently building the drivers by hand... i'll try the nicodds' verbose patch too.

----------


## jbernardo

> i'm currently building the drivers by hand... i'll try the nicodds' verbose patch too.


I've added a few extra debug lines, let's see if we can find what is failing. Have you updated anything in the repo? I updated libva this morning.

----------


## lucazade

> I've added a few extra debug lines, let's see if we can find what is failing. Have you updated anything in the repo? I updated libva this morning.


Seen. I've updated up to r18 svn (new libva included)

----------


## jbernardo

> Seen. I've updated up to r18 svn (new libva included)


I found the problem - libdrm2 now installs to /lib instead of /usr/lib! DOH.
I removed /lib/libdrm.so.*, and the driver loaded!!!!!

Now we need to fix the redirections in libdrm-poulsbo. And then find any remaining bugs, but I think we got it now! YES! Will you do it Luca, I have to run now, will be back in 1 hour?

----------


## lucazade

GREAT!!!
Compliments.. i'll try to fix the redirections..

----------


## nicodds

> I found the problem - libdrm2 now installs to /lib instead of /usr/lib! DOH.
> I removed /lib/libdrm.so.*, and the driver loaded!!!!!
> 
> Now we need to fix the redirections in libdrm-poulsbo. And then find any remaining bugs, but I think we got it now! YES! Will you do it Luca, I have to run now, will be back in 1 hour?


Well, that's the trick! Before rebuilding the package I've done a configure-make-make_install with /usr as prefix and so that's why I was able get gdm working!  :Smile: 

Great work jbernardo!

----------


## jbernardo

> Well, that's the trick! Before rebuilding the package I've done a configure-make-make_install with /usr as prefix and so that's why I was able get gdm working! 
> 
> Great work jbernardo!


Thanks a lot nicodds, if it hadn't been for you I wouldn't have found it so quickly! I knew there was something different, but hadn't started looking into libdrm-poulsbo yet.

Well, we can fix it now with the redirections, but maybe we could now direct our efforts to do a cleaner implementation, porting it to work alongside libdrm2, like libdrm-noveau or libdrm-intel?

Edit: Ooops - just had a segfault, and was dumped out of X, it is too soon to cry victory. Time to install debug modules, and see if this happens a second time.

----------


## fkefer

"Cleaner implementation" sounds like the nicest tune in days in my ears  :Smile: 

Get this clean and adaptable might even spare us this same procedure every time that there's a new release (given of course that there might be some things we need to update).

First let's see if this really works as expected (i still have issues on my system, the screen stays blank, but i was playing around a lot, i might want to clean my system and start anew). Then ensore to have the original source, clean patches, a nice debian dir and a ppa  :Smile:

----------


## outlaw45

just got home and updated to rev 18.. started building the packages and hopefully get to the point that all modules are loaded  :Razz: 

did anyone edit the debian rules(?) or one of the other files to configure with /usr as prefix?

@jbernardo: PM me for the data you need to give me an account on SVN, so I'll be able to commit changes I make...

----------


## bodhi.zazen

Although .deb are nice, if you have the time to package it in a tar.gz that is nice for people not running Ubuntu or Debian =)

----------


## jbernardo

> Although .deb are nice, if you have the time to package it in a tar.gz that is nice for people not running Ubuntu or Debian =)


You can always build your tarball from the svn repository after we get it working...  :Smile:

----------


## Cifra

Wow, congratulations guys! I can't wait to download the finished script/deb package.

----------


## jarodrig

OMG! Anyone can write me a digest of status of debs? Lucazade, jbernardo Will you accept donation (for beers or something like this)???

----------


## jbernardo

Guys, drop by #ubuntu-x if you want to see me doing mistake after mistake on the path to the working gma500 driver...  :Smile: 
Most stuff has been built now, we're building xpsb-glx, and will test it all tonight (hopefully). But that is no guarantee of success - possibly X will still keep crashing like crazy.

----------


## Anfanglir

Awesome work guys, keep it up! 

/ Anfanglir

----------


## herr doktor

> Guys, drop by #ubuntu-x if you want to see me doing mistake after mistake on the path to the working gma500 driver... 
> Most stuff has been built now, we're building xpsb-glx, and will test it all tonight (hopefully). But that is no guarantee of success - possibly X will still keep crashing like crazy.


thanks Jbernardo and Lucazade ...(Italians do it better  :Wink: )

----------


## jbernardo

> thanks Jbernardo and Lucazade ...(Italians do it better )


Too bad I'm not Italian, I just live here...  :Wink:

----------


## Alaska_Jack

Hi everyone. I'm not a programmer, just a simple consumer. I bought a dell mini 10 with Ubuntu pre-loaded because I always wanted to try linux. I assumed that it must work perfectly with the Mini 10, since Dell was SELLING IT PRELOADED. I mean, why would they sell their computers with an operating system that didn't work perfectly?

Anyway, that's a long way of saying thank you so much for working on this. I will think of you every time I use my Mini-10 and enjoy its rich, clear screen functioning at its native resolution.

 - AJ

----------


## mikewhatever

> Hi everyone. I'm not a programmer, just a simple consumer. I bought a dell mini 10 with Ubuntu pre-loaded because I always wanted to try linux. I assumed that it must work perfectly with the Mini 10, since Dell was SELLING IT PRELOADED. I mean, why would they sell their computers with an operating system that didn't work perfectly?
> 
> Anyway, that's a long way of saying thank you so much for working on this. I will think of you every time I use my Mini-10 and enjoy its rich, clear screen functioning at its native resolution.
> 
>  - AJ


Dell sold its mini-10s with 8.04, lpia architecture. I don't know about perfect, but it was reported to work. The problem is, 8.04 is getting old, lpia architecture has been abandoned, and the psb driver for gma500 was never updated by Intel since 2008. The outcome - you can't upgrade, and as for clean install, no Ubuntu version works properly with gma500 out of the box. 
Much has been written about the state of gma500 support on Linux. I just want to point out, that if Intel wanted to provide support, they could have submitted the working driver (closed or open) for inclusion into the kernel , just like they do for the rest of their products.

----------


## m0dcm

> Dell sold its mini-10s with 8.04, lpia architecture. I don't know about perfect, but it was reported to work. The problem is, 8.04 is getting old, lpia architecture has been abandoned, and the psb driver for gma500 was never updated by Intel since 2008. The outcome - you can't upgrade, and as for clean install, no Ubuntu version works properly with gma500 out of the box. 
> Much has been written about the state of gma500 support on Linux. I just want to point out, that if Intel wanted to provide support, they could have submitted the working driver (closed or open) for inclusion into the kernel , just like they do for the rest of their products.


I totally agree with you! I've put a couple of threads out on the Intel Forums about the Poulsbo driver, and got the same answer back "Please see your distro for the latest driver"
Intel say that they support Linux, but it doesn't seem like it!!

Lets keep our fingers crossed with the work Lucazade and the guys are doing....

----------


## ronewolf

wow, wow and wow - unbelievable how this problem continues and fantastic to see recent the work that y'all are putting into it. if i understand the thread it seems that Lucid will be a path forward for us GMA bound folks. thank you!

now here is something amazing, so amazing that i doubt that you will believe me (not sure i believe it myself). right now, on my Dell Mini-12 at 8.10 with an external monitor, i'm at 1600x1200 resolution!! yes, its GMA. i have no idea how this happened or is even possible?? or do i just not recall the situation correctly?

ever since getting this system (new from Dell w/Ubuntu loaded), the highest resolution option was what you would expect 1280x800. but a few days ago, i checked the Screen Resolution applet, saw that the higher resolutions were available (surprised!), selected the highest, and it works just fine. i haven't checked the 2d/3d or refresh rate stuff, mostly because i've forgotten how to, but partly because what i have working here is fine for what i do.

what changed? well nothing, sort of. i installed the most recent firefox (3.6.3) and that seems to have knocked Java out of commission (still getting around to re-installing it). but really nothing else.

it gets even weirder... the typical pattern was that the windowing system (is that xorg?) would crash about 3x a week. about 3 months ago, it got a lot more stable. i now run for 2 weeks or more, suspending, restarting, with no problem. again, other than Firefox upgdates, i have changed nothing. WTH is going on? who ever heard of system stability improving over time?

_______________Ron
P.S. the Ubuntu naysayers here, what's with that? really odd. can't say that i'm enamored with Ubuntu, but compared to Windows.... i'm never going back!

----------


## SlonUA

> http://code.google.com/p/gma500/
> 
> I've opened a google-code svn repo.
> Jbernardo give me your email and i'll add you to ProjectMembers
> (anyone one else interested in write-access contact me)


Pals, what do u think about using Launchpad for all our activity
https://edge.launchpad.net/gma500

We can use code, bugs, answers, feeds, ppa, faq, etc. =).

----------


## mikewhatever

> I totally agree with you! I've put a couple of threads out on the Intel Forums about the Poulsbo driver, and got the same answer back "Please see your distro for the latest driver"
> Intel say that they support Linux, but it doesn't seem like it!!
> 
> Lets keep our fingers crossed with the work Lucazade and the guys are doing....


Where are the latest drivers they are talking about? I can easily find the driver for W7, released March 2010, there is also some older stuff for WXP. This is outrageous. How exactly did you contact Intel?

I've downloaded the latest Mandriva-One 2010.1 beta2 and tried loading it on my Dell mini 10. It starts booting alright, but freezes at selecting the time zone. Anyone else had better luck?

----------


## H3g3m0n

Supposidly Intel where/are working on a proper working GMA500 driver, last November it was shown running Quake3 in a highish res at a ok FPS and playing hidef video.

It does still have closed binary components though.

Technical details
Videos and previous speculation

With that said, when Moblin 2.1 was released early 2010, it just shipped with the same old busted junk. Might not be seeing it until Moorsetown platform's are around.

----------


## meyerm

> I've downloaded the latest Mandriva-One 2010.1 beta2 and tried loading it on my Dell mini 10. It starts booting alright, but freezes at selecting the time zone. Anyone else had better luck?


That's exactly what I'm experiencing. Just clicking/scrolling around in tthe installer crashes X. X is restarted automatically and the text console is messed up (small, green copies of the terminal distributed on the screen - but I know this specific problem from former Ubuntu-installations, too).

----------


## mikewhatever

> Supposidly Intel where/are working on a proper working GMA500 driver, last November it was shown running Quake3 in a highish res at a ok FPS and playing hidef video.
> 
> It does still have closed binary components though.
> ...


True, but it's been a while since last November, and there has been no mention about anything related to that. Just rumors about rumors.

----------


## outlaw45

small update, after reinstalling and installing the debs from jbernardo, X loads with the correct resolution.. For a few seconds all looks ok and then X crashes or sometimes shows me the desktop and then crashes.. I did see the desktop but with a malformed top panel.. 

Gonna setup ssh on that machine so I can use my laptop to debug

----------


## simplygades

Congratulations on your efforts guys.. really useful for all. Just wanted to say that I tested Mandriva 2010.1 beta 2 (upgraded 2010.0) and that's exactly the behaviour of X. I'm downloading the One iso to see if something changes (though it is unlikely), and certainly hope u manage to fix it finally (although it's not your duty to waste your precious time on this, we're thankfull).
OFF-TOPIC (sorry)
I don't care if INTEL makes good products, I'm just not buying anything with their brand on it, because their behaviour is RIDICULOUS.

----------


## michnovka

hey guys, thank you for you effort! Will you release some deb package or script that I can easily run and it would take care of everything? As if I start playing with anything around drivers myself it wil just crash my ubuntu... Thx again

----------


## Splarz

hi to everybody!
i do not understand if it is possible to use this repo:
https://launchpad.net/~lucazade/+archive/ppa
in order to install the correct driver for GMA500 (i'm an other 1101HA owner).

----------


## jbernardo

> hi to everybody!
> i do not understand if it is possible to use this repo:
> https://launchpad.net/~lucazade/+archive/ppa
> in order to install the correct driver for GMA500 (i'm an other 1101HA owner).


Hi!
If you're running karmic, you can use that repository or run lucazade's script. If you're running lucid, you'll have to wait.
PS: I also have a 1101ha. Very nice netbook, shame about the psb drivers

----------


## Splarz

> If you're running lucid, you'll have to wait.


no, i've just installed lucid lynx, killing both karmic and jolicloud installations.
before i had karmic with luca's script, then i installed the jolicloud-atom kernel; i was able to use the netbook but lack of support for Fn hotkeys and under/overclock forced me to be stuck on windows xp (no brightness control, no good battery's authonomy).
i wish you a good work  :Very Happy:

----------


## maddentim

So while I am a happy camper running karmic on my dell mini 12, I am naturally intriguied by Lucid. I just saw that our friend luca has a lucid ppa over at https://launchpad.net/~lucazade/+archive/ppa. Has anyone been brave enough to give it a try?

----------


## mikewhatever

A thread that from the Intel Embedded Community Forum that might be of interest to all participants.
http://community.edc.intel.com/t5/So...port/td-p/2535

----------


## legoman666

I have done absolutely everything that I can think of, but no matter what I do, I keep getting the @#$%^&# error "psb-kernel-source-4.41.6 does not exist"

I am frustrated to my wits end. I about to throw in the towel and put XP on it.

I am running UNR 9.10 2.6.31-21.

Running "dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source" does not fix it.
Removing psb-kernel-source and reinstalling it does not work. I just get the same error.
Running the script "wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...pts/poulsbo.sh && sh ./poulsbo.sh" does not work. I get the same error.
I added Lucazade's ppa and it still doesn't work. I get the same error.
Modifying the poulsbo.sh script to use Lucazade's .debs does not work. I get the same error.

Additionally, I get the error "error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1" every time I try to run anything that uses openGL (like the !#$%^#$ netbook-launcher)

Help?

----------


## jbernardo

All I can think of is to do a "apt-get purge psb-kernel-source", reboot, and reinstall of that package only. 
For the GL stuff, I think there is a problem with the redirections in xpsb-glx. I'll have to look at that as soon as we get this stable on lucid. But it wont work for you anyway until you get the psb kernel module to load.

----------


## legoman666

> All I can think of is to do a "apt-get purge psb-kernel-source", reboot, and reinstall of that package only. 
> For the GL stuff, I think there is a problem with the redirections in xpsb-glx. I'll have to look at that as soon as we get this stable on lucid. But it wont work for you anyway until you get the psb kernel module to load.


Any date for the xpsb-glx fix? It kind of sucks not being able to run anything that uses OpenGL...

----------


## jbernardo

> Any date for the xpsb-glx fix? It kind of sucks not being able to run anything that uses OpenGL...


Too much to do, not enough time...  :Smile:  What you can do is either force the redirection, or remove it. What I've seen is that the xpsb-glx isn't installing the libGL.so.* files, even in karmic. Maybe that is why it is blowing in Lucid when anything GL is used. We need someone with more experience with deb packages to sort out the mess of the PSB ones.
Edit: I've seen other versions of xpsb-glx that don't include mesa. I do know that versions that had a working mesa install I got accelerated video in kde's dragon player "for free", that is, without specifying vaapi or anything. After some time it was broke, I need to check when.

Edit2: to remove the xpsb redirections until we fix the install of the mesa drivers:


```
sudo dpkg-divert --remove --rename --package xpsb-glx --divert /usr/lib/psb/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
sudo dpkg-divert --remove --rename --package xpsb-glx --divert /usr/lib/psb/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
```

----------


## outlaw45

@jbernardo: did you had any succes yesterday? or have some idea on a next step?

PS: sorry for the bad svn check in, but had to rush yesterday  :Razz:

----------


## jbernardo

@outlaw45: Sorry, yesterday I had no time to do further work on psb. And for the SVN, no problem, I think I rolled it back without any side effects.

A different problem: anyone having problems removing the deprecated psb-kernel-headers package, edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/psb-kernel-headers.postrm with the editor of your choice (don't forget to sudo) and add a -r to the "rm -f" line, so it ends up like this:


```
rm -rf /usr/include/drm-linux-libc
```

----------


## outlaw45

I think I'll give it another try tonight. I think I just add the line that creates the debug package to the debian/rules file and go from there. 

The main thing I have to find out is why xserver-xorg-video-psb uses the line 'dh install' and libdrm-poulsbo uses 'dh_install' and so on... I removed the the 'dh_install' line yesterday but then the package doesn't build..

@everyone: If you have experience building deb packages your help is greatly appreciated

----------


## jbernardo

I'm trying to understand why "dh_install" works by hand, but not inside debian/rules. If you put a "exit 1" ath the dh_install instruction then run it by hand, the dirs are filled properly (debian/tmp/* gets copied to debian/xserver-xorg-video-psb/).

----------


## spooter

Hi Gents,

Firstly Id like to say keep up the good work.  I am the owner of the Acer Aspire One 751 and used to have Ubuntu 9.10 on there.  I have temporarly switched back to Window 7.  I will be going back to Ubuntu once its working on the GMA500 chipset.

Im not a developer so im not sure how I can help but I do have the hardware to test.

Feel free to let me know if you want something tested and I can post the results.

Edit:  I did try Mandriva and it would have been the solution but I kept getting random freezes and couldnt work out why.

----------


## lucazade

> Any date for the xpsb-glx fix? It kind of sucks not being able to run anything that uses OpenGL...


Any date for the fix??? Are you joking?

----------


## lucazade

> So while I am a happy camper running karmic on my dell mini 12, I am naturally intriguied by Lucid. I just saw that our friend luca has a lucid ppa over at https://launchpad.net/~lucazade/+archive/ppa. Has anyone been brave enough to give it a try?


That repo is only for testing at the moment, some packages are still broken.
We still have some issue to solve.

----------


## outlaw45

@jbernardo: does it fail at the 'grep PCI...' line (don't remember the full line exactly..)

that was the case with me if I removed the 'dh install' line.. Maybe 'dh_install' places the 'grepped' file in another directory...

----------


## fkefer

> @outlaw45: Sorry, yesterday I had no time to do further work on psb. And for the SVN, no problem, I think I rolled it back without any side effects.
> 
> A different problem: anyone having problems removing the deprecated psb-kernel-headers package, edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/psb-kernel-headers.postrm with the editor of your choice (don't forget to sudo) and add a -r to the "rm -f" line, so it ends up like this:
> 
> 
> ```
> rm -rf /usr/include/drm-linux-libc
> ```


Wouldn't it be nicer to "rmdir" instead of "rm -rf" - as it is supposed to be an empty dir already anyways! So in case something else is in there, we get a reasonable error...

----------


## jbernardo

> Wouldn't it be nicer to "rmdir" instead of "rm -rf" - as it is supposed to be an empty dir already anyways! So in case something else is in there, we get a reasonable error...



Yes, but there should be nothing there when you remove psb-kernel-headers.

----------


## jbernardo

> @jbernardo: does it fail at the 'grep PCI...' line (don't remember the full line exactly..)
> 
> that was the case with me if I removed the 'dh install' line.. Maybe 'dh_install' places the 'grepped' file in another directory...


That was the first problem, but I fixed that now. I am just not understanding why it works if I invoke it by hand, and not from inside debian/rules.

----------


## outlaw45

@jbernardo: did you check in your changes? then I can work from there...

----------


## TomaszC

> That was the first problem, but I fixed that now. I am just not understanding why it works if I invoke it by hand, and not from inside debian/rules.


 So, is it "safe" to use https://launchpad.net/~lucazade/+archive/ppa with 10.04 / Lucid?  What works and what's broken?

----------


## outlaw45

> So, is it "safe" to use https://launchpad.net/~lucazade/+archive/ppa with 10.04 / Lucid?  What works and what's broken?


you could use the source but we're still working on that.. you can install the binary packages that did build, but you won't get a working system...

Still work in progress..

----------


## lucazade

> So, is it "safe" to use https://launchpad.net/~lucazade/+archive/ppa with 10.04 / Lucid?  What works and what's broken?


No. Now it is empty.
There are still issue in the svn code... so the repo is not useful at the moment

----------


## TomaszC

> No. Now it is empty.
> There are still issue in the svn code... so the repo is not useful at the moment


Thanks for the info - I'll keep monitoring this thread for updates (or, is there a more appropriate place to look for changes)?

----------


## jbernardo

> @jbernardo: did you check in your changes? then I can work from there...


I committed  them one hour ago, now xserver-xorg-video-psb builds, installs, and generates "regular" and debug packages. I also checked xpsb-glx and it builds, and includes /lib/libGL* - and that might be the source of our problems, as mesa has changed (a lot) and stuff built for mesa 1.4 probably will crash with the xpsb-glx mesa 1.2. Even though in karmic using the xpsb-glx means 50% faster glxgears, and yes, I know, glxgears isn't a benchmark.

I had only tested building under Karmic, as in Lucid I can't get a stable X session, so would have to set wifi by hand. Unfortunately, I am not able right now to build xserver-xorg-video-psb under Lucid, as there seem to be some missing include files.
I am setting a chroot and will test again, as soon as I have this fixed I'll tell you guys.

----------


## outlaw45

I'll check out when I get home and build/install xpsb-glx and xserver-xorg-video-psb and see what I get... Hopefully a stable X  :Razz:

----------


## legoman666

> Any date for the fix??? Are you joking?


Why would I be joking? It was working last week, now I have no OpenGL.

EDIT: This fixed it




> Edit2: to remove the xpsb redirections until we fix the install of the mesa drivers:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo dpkg-divert --remove --rename --package xpsb-glx --divert /usr/lib/psb/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
> sudo dpkg-divert --remove --rename --package xpsb-glx --divert /usr/lib/psb/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
> ```

----------


## m0dcm

> Why would I be joking? It was working last week, now I have no OpenGL.
> 
> EDIT: This fixed it


@Legoman Are you using 9.10 or 10.04?
The driver that they're trying to fix is for 10.04. I have an Acer AO751h and currently running 9.10 with the workaround from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...oCardsPoulsbo/
I did have an issue when the new kernel update came along, but I just uninstalled all the Poulsbo drivers, and re run the one line off the site and it worked!

I'm waiting to see if the Poulsbo driver will work under 10.04 after the good work these guys have done..... We're all behind them, and know that these people have regular 9 to 5 jobs too!

----------


## jbernardo

Ok, this time for good, I just uploaded fixed sources for xserver-xorg-video-psb, and it builds under Lucid and generates a debug package. Maybe this will help finding what is wrong with the driver.

----------


## legoman666

> @Legoman Are you using 9.10 or 10.04?
> The driver that they're trying to fix is for 10.04. I have an Acer AO751h and currently running 9.10 with the workaround from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...oCardsPoulsbo/
> I did have an issue when the new kernel update came along, but I just uninstalled all the Poulsbo drivers, and re run the one line off the site and it worked!
> 
> I'm waiting to see if the Poulsbo driver will work under 10.04 after the good work these guys have done..... We're all behind them, and know that these people have regular 9 to 5 jobs too!





> I have done absolutely everything that I can think of, but no matter what I do, I keep getting the  error "psb-kernel-source-4.41.6 does not exist"
> 
> I am frustrated to my wits end. I about to throw in the towel and put XP on it.
> 
> I am running UNR 9.10 2.6.31-21.
> 
> Running "dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source" does not fix it.
> Removing psb-kernel-source and reinstalling it does not work. I just get the same error.
> Running the script "wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...pts/poulsbo.sh && sh ./poulsbo.sh" does not work. I get the same error.
> ...


Irrelevant, I fixed it. I did the same thing that I had already done 2 or 3 times and now it magically works.

----------


## m0dcm

> Irrelevant, I fixed it. I did the same thing that I had already done 2 or 3 times and now it magically works.


Nice one! We just need to get the drivers working under 10.04 now, then all us Netbook users will be happy little bunnies  :Angel:

----------


## lucazade

> I committed  them one hour ago, now xserver-xorg-video-psb builds, installs, and generates "regular" and debug packages.


xserver-xorg-video-psb builds and generate debug packages also here (on lucid)




> I also checked xpsb-glx and it builds


xpsb-glx succesfully built on Lucid

I'll install all the debug packages and see what happens.

----------


## russki_drewski

You know, its really kind of fun watching this thread and seeing all the advancements you guys are making on this driver. Way to go!

How did you guys get to this point where if it doesn't work, you just dig into the drivers and fix it yourself? I'm pretty impressed.

Keep up the good work. More power to you.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> You know, its really kind of fun watching this thread and seeing all the advancements you guys are making on this driver. Way to go!
> 
> How did you guys get to this point where if it doesn't work, you just dig into the drivers and fix it yourself? I'm pretty impressed.
> 
> Keep up the good work. More power to you.


Necessity is the mother of all invention, and once you start poking under the hood a little it is both enjoyable and educational.

----------


## lucazade

@jbernardo and outlaw45
Small update for lucid drivers:

Adding this options to xorg i can finally see some icons on both gdm and desktop... gdm doesn't crash anymore.. the desktop dies after a couple of seconds.
It will slow down rendering but fixes pixmaps.



```
Section "Extensions"
Option "Composite" "Disable"
Option "RENDER" "Disable"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
Option "AIGLX" "off"
EndSection
```

----------


## SlonUA

> I have done absolutely everything that I can think of, but no matter what I do, I keep getting the @#$%^&# error "psb-kernel-source-4.41.6 does not exist"
> 
> I am frustrated to my wits end. I about to throw in the towel and put XP on it.
> 
> I am running UNR 9.10 2.6.31-21.
> 
> Running "dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source" does not fix it.
> Removing psb-kernel-source and reinstalling it does not work. I just get the same error.
> Running the script "wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...pts/poulsbo.sh && sh ./poulsbo.sh" does not work. I get the same error.
> ...


please, remove any PPAs related  to gma500/video (aka ppa:albertomilone/ppa, ppa:ubuntu-mobile/ppa, ppa :Mad: org-edgers/ppa) by ppa-purge.
then u can try this PPA *ppa:gma500/ppa*

----------


## SlonUA

> I have done absolutely everything that I can think of, but no matter what I do, I keep getting the @#$%^&# error "psb-kernel-source-4.41.6 does not exist"
> 
> I am frustrated to my wits end. I about to throw in the towel and put XP on it.
> 
> I am running UNR 9.10 2.6.31-21.
> 
> Running "dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source" does not fix it.
> Removing psb-kernel-source and reinstalling it does not work. I just get the same error.
> Running the script "wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...pts/poulsbo.sh && sh ./poulsbo.sh" does not work. I get the same error.
> ...


please, remove any PPAs related  to gma500/video (aka ppa:albertomilone/ppa, ppa:ubuntu-mobile/ppa, ppa :Mad: org-edgers/ppa) by ppa-purge.
then u can try this PPA *ppa:slonua/fullhouse*

check later *ppa:gma500/ppa* (1-2 days, building in progress) with new builds. just moving from my ppa to gma500 team ppa =). *https://edge.launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/ppa*

----------


## SlonUA

> I have done absolutely everything that I can think of, but no matter what I do, I keep getting the @#$%^&# error "psb-kernel-source-4.41.6 does not exist"
> 
> I am frustrated to my wits end. I about to throw in the towel and put XP on it.
> 
> I am running UNR 9.10 2.6.31-21.
> 
> Running "dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source" does not fix it.
> Removing psb-kernel-source and reinstalling it does not work. I just get the same error.
> Running the script "wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...pts/poulsbo.sh && sh ./poulsbo.sh" does not work. I get the same error.
> ...


please, remove any PPAs related  to gma500/video (aka ppa:albertomilone/ppa, ppa:ubuntu-mobile/ppa, ppa :Mad: org-edgers/ppa) by ppa-purge.
then u can try this PPA *ppa:slonua/fullhouse*

check later *ppa:gma500/ppa* (1-2 days, building in progress) with new builds. just moving from my ppa to gma500 team ppa =). *https://edge.launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/ppa*

----------


## SlonUA

> I have done absolutely everything that I can think of, but no matter what I do, I keep getting the @#$%^&# error "psb-kernel-source-4.41.6 does not exist"
> 
> I am frustrated to my wits end. I about to throw in the towel and put XP on it.
> 
> I am running UNR 9.10 2.6.31-21.
> 
> Running "dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source" does not fix it.
> Removing psb-kernel-source and reinstalling it does not work. I just get the same error.
> Running the script "wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...pts/poulsbo.sh && sh ./poulsbo.sh" does not work. I get the same error.
> ...


please, remove any PPAs related  to gma500/video (aka ppa:albertomilone/ppa, ppa:ubuntu-mobile/ppa, ppa :Mad: org-edgers/ppa) by ppa-purge.
then u can try this PPA *ppa:slonua/fullhouse*

check later *ppa:gma500/ppa* (1-2 days, building in progress) with new builds. just moving from my ppa to gma500 team ppa =). *https://edge.launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/ppa*

----------


## SlonUA

> I have done absolutely everything that I can think of, but no matter what I do, I keep getting the @#$%^&# error "psb-kernel-source-4.41.6 does not exist"
> 
> I am frustrated to my wits end. I about to throw in the towel and put XP on it.
> 
> I am running UNR 9.10 2.6.31-21.
> 
> Running "dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source" does not fix it.
> Removing psb-kernel-source and reinstalling it does not work. I just get the same error.
> Running the script "wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...pts/poulsbo.sh && sh ./poulsbo.sh" does not work. I get the same error.
> ...


please, remove any PPAs related  to gma500/video (aka ppa:albertomilone/ppa, ppa:ubuntu-mobile/ppa, ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa) by ppa-purge.
then u can try this PPA *ppa:slonua/fullhouse*

check later *ppa:gma500/ppa* (1-2 days, building in progress) with new builds. just moving from my ppa to gma500 team ppa =). *https://edge.launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/ppa*

----------


## outlaw45

@jbernardo: also had the AIGLX option in my xorg.conf, didn't have the other two but I'll try tonight.. 

On my system it seems that X crashes if Gnome shows the dbus notification about my network connection. Maybe tracking down the way these notifications are rendered will put us in the correct direction?

----------


## lucazade

Removing notification-area and notify-osd makes things more stable (get a 30min uptime before a X crash)
maybe something related to argb..  :Smile: 

glxgears: 1249 frames in 5.0sec (like in karmic)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma500/gma500_lucid.png

----------


## Cifra

> Removing notification-area and notify-osd makes things more stable (get a 30min uptime before a X crash)
> maybe something related to argb.. 
> 
> glxgears: 1249 frames in 5.0sec (like in karmic)
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma500/gma500_lucid.png


That's awesome! Keep up the good work Lucazade!

----------


## jbernardo

> Removing notification-area and notify-osd makes things more stable (get a 30min uptime before a X crash)
> maybe something related to argb.. 
> 
> glxgears: 1249 frames in 5.0sec (like in karmic)
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma500/gma500_lucid.png


Time to dig in... Maybe this weekend I'll be able to look at the code and try to locate where it fails.
Btw, my favourite test is "/usr/lib/xscreensaver/glblur -fps -window" (from xscreensaver-gl); in karmic (with overclock) I get 18fps, in Lucid I get 16-17 fps.

----------


## m0dcm

@jbernardo How on earth are you getting 18fps on that? I can only get 9fps tops!!

Great news Lucazade, It's just a shame that the Ubuntu Mobile Team don't help, or have I got it totally wrong?

Keep up the good work, and at least there's not the problem we have over here after our Elections in the UK lol!!!

----------


## factoid79

> We are now fighting with xserver 1.7.x (ubuntu 10.04). Lucazade set a repository in google code (http://code.google.com/p/gma500/) from where you can download our sources, and build any packages with "debuild -i -us -uc -b", or you can download them from lucazade's ppa when they finish building - https://launchpad.net/~lucazade/+archive/ppa
> So, what is missing from these? Well xorg loads the psb driver, this in turn manages to load the psb and psb-drm kernel modules, there is no error in dmesg when loading these with debug enabled, but still /dev/dri never gets created and so the xorg psb driver ultimately fails because it needs dri.
> And I'm out of options right now, no idea where to look next.


I decided to make the jump to 10.04 and live in VESA mode while I try to help out.

I just checked out rev 35 from the gma500 project source. I've really never done anything with the debian package stuff, but I think I've got it building now.

Who do I need to talk to about joining the google code project, and getting up to speed?

UPDATE: Managed to bumble my way through the package installs, ended up with a new directory full of deb files. Ran dpkg -R -i foldername, and was welcomed with a 1333x768 x session that crashes randomly. So I guess I got the sources to build. If you need debug output from my xsessions, or if there's a specific thing I should be focusing my investigation on please let me know, otherwise I'll see if I can figure out how to make my particular install stable.

----------


## ekv

after "bash poulsbo_lucid.sh" I'm getting error.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...~1004_i386.deb -- not found!


where can I get it?

thanks.

----------


## rrubr

Ubuntu just pushed a kernel update. I wonder if you'll have to start over.

----------


## andydread

I have a dell mini 10 with this cursed chipset.  How do I test the latest progress on this .  thanks.

----------


## dimonsbo

too many pages to read... so, is there a solution at least for 2D in Lucid?

----------


## pwolfamv

I've been watching your guys' progress closely.  don't have the knowledge to really help unfortunately but if there's anything I can do, let me know...  I really appreciate the effort you guys are putting towards this, keep it up!

----------


## nekr0z

> too many pages to read... so, is there a solution at least for 2D in Lucid?


Pages are here for a reason. You may want to use search not to read them all through, naturally.

And no, there's currently no stable solution for Lucid, at least not for all systems (GRUB-trick is reported to work flawlessly on some systems, but causes suspend problems on other machines - ASUS EeePC 1101HA, to name one). A number of good people are working hard on it, stay tuned.

----------


## jbernardo

> Who do I need to talk to about joining the google code project, and getting up to speed?


Send me or Lucazade a pm with your email, so we can add you to the contributors.

Status update - since yesterday I am trying to debug with gdb. Editing kdm options to pass -dumbSched to Xorg allowed me to attach gdb to the xorg process and wait for the crash. Unfortunately, then Xorg gets 100% cpu, and I can never break into it, have to kill gdb.
Also, the xserver-xorg-core-dbg package seems to have the wrong symbols, as gdb won't load them complaining of a CRC mismatch:


```
Warning: the debug information found in "/usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so" does not match "/usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so" (CRC mismatch).
```

.
I've been trying to use gdb following this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Backtracing
The problems with xorg debug symbols imply that probably we'll have to build our own or wait for ubuntu to release a fixed one before we can get a significant backtrace that allow us to find the bugs.  :Sad:

----------


## speculatrix

I came to this discussion having seen a pointer in the fujitsu U sub-forum at pocketables.net

I too had nice working poulsbo drivers for ubuntu netbook remix v9.10 on my Fuj U2010 and things were pretty stable, having built my own optimised kernel (variant of 2.6.32.10)  and added the poulsbo and touchscreen drivers.

Of course, being a linux fan I couldn't stay behind the times on 9.10 when 10.04 was released just *had* to upgrade, taking a chance that people would be working on the driver!

Unfortunately don't expect much if any help from Intel; I am told that the maemo community have been very unimpressed with the attitude of the Intel moblin devs; I tried moblin but never got the "IVI" drivers properly working - it seemed even Intel didn't bother to put gma500 drivers in by default, perhaps because even they know they're junk?

I have been contemplating reverting to UbuntuNR 9.10 to keep older X and my optimised kernel but as much of 10.04 as possible, but with the progress you guys are making I think I will live with vesa driver and hope you guys get things stable! Well done for your hard work.

----------


## jbernardo

> I too had nice working poulsbo drivers for ubuntu netbook remix v9.10 on my Fuj U2010 and things were pretty stable, having built my own optimised kernel (variant of 2.6.32.10)  and added the poulsbo and touchscreen drivers.


After we finally get these drivers working (assuming we'll be able to do that) it would be a nice idea to have a atom optimised kernel on a ppa.

----------


## m0dcm

> After we finally get these drivers working (assuming we'll be able to do that) it would be a nice idea to have a atom optimised kernel on a ppa.


I totally agree with you, but who will do such a Kernel? Canonical (I doubt it!!) or us the users? I do hope the drivers can be made to work, like I said in one of my posts, it's just a shame that the Ubuntu Mobile Team don't help more. It just seems that they want to deal with the BIG guns ie. Nvidia and ATI which is a shame.

----------


## dimonsbo

> Pages are here for a reason. You may want to use search not to read them all through, naturally.
> ... A number of good people are working hard on it, stay tuned.


Ok, I see. thx for the answer and thx to all good people for the work!  :KDE Star:  will wait for a stable fix.

----------


## olmo62

Jolicloud , build over Ubuntu, have ATOM optimized kernel ! Why dont see this ? (sorry for english...)

----------


## descendent87

> Jolicloud , build over Ubuntu, have ATOM optimized kernel ! Why dont see this ? (sorry for english...)


Jolicloud is based on an extremely old version of ubuntu (feisty if I remember right)

----------


## jarodrig

I tried install mandriva beta2 (fresh install) with vesa option in grub, after install, when i configure the x server to use psb drivers the system became very unstable rebooing the xorg server always after login. The only way to use the system is using icewv window manager.

----------


## mikewhatever

> Jolicloud is based on an extremely old version of ubuntu (feisty if I remember right)


Feisty Faun was Ubuntu 7.04, and no, JC is not based on that.  :Razz: 
They started with Jaunty, but have since upgraded the kernel to 2.6.30+ (don't recall the exact version).

----------


## lucazade

*fixed!*
missing ingredient found: a "special" xorg.conf

 :Guitar: 

ps. no 3D, ugly mouse pointer, GNOME notification-area background broken



```
Section "Device"
        Identifier      "GMA500"
        Driver 		"psb"
        Option 		"IgnoreACPI" "true"
        Option 		"MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
        Option 		"DownScale" "false"
        Option 		"ExaNoComposite" "true"
        Option	 	"ExaMem" "131072"
	Option		"ExaScratch" "4"
	Option		"ExaCached" "true"
        Option	 	"LidTimer" "false"
        Option	 	"NoAccel" "true"
        Option		"NoFitting" "false"
        Option 		"NoPanel" "false"
        Option 		"ShadowFB" "true"
        Option 		"SWcursor" "true"
        Option 		"Vsync" "false"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Mode    0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
	Option		"Composite" "Disable"
	Option		"RENDER" "Disable"
EndSection
```

----------


## sithlord64

Sweet gracie  :Smile:

----------


## jbernardo

Thanks Lucazade, that should help as a first step!

----------


## ekv

*Lucazade*, can you give me a right link to download this package: xserver-xorg-video-psb_0.31.0-0ubuntu2~1004_i386.deb ?

----------


## nekr0z

Lucazade, maybe it's time to release an up-to-date instruction (or, even better, a script, or a PPA, or something else automatic) for users to test it all up and through now that it's finally working. The more feedback, the faster debugging  right?

----------


## wmorgan81

Just tried to install psb drivers after a kernel update, but get this 

_W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/lucazade/gm...86/Packages.gz  404  Not Found_

What's wrong?

----------


## m0dcm

If I know Lucazade and the others, they wont rest till they've got everything working!!!
Developers are a strange breed of computer user..... I know I write software  :Wink: 

Nice one guys, and for those who have gone back to Windows..... MORE FOOL YOU!!!

----------


## jarodrig

Now i'm downgrading xorg to try to insert the olds drivers, but i don't know how downgrade xorg version to karmic XD.

----------


## lucazade

ok.. tuned xorg.conf a little more
fixed pointer,notification bg but still no 3D

The system is now stable and it is possible to work on it w/o crashes.

In the next days we'll deliver a way to test these drivers (still incomplete!) to report feedbacks.

so stay tuned.. a lot of work need to be done...



```
Section "Device"
	Identifier "GMA500"
	Driver "psb"
	Option "IgnoreACPI" "true"
	Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
	Option "ShadowFB" "true"
	#Option "DownScale" "false"
	#Option "ExaNoComposite" "false"
	#Option "ExaMem" "131072"
	#Option "ExaScratch" "4"
	#Option "ExaCached" "false"
	#Option "LidTimer" "false"
	#Option "NoAccel" "false"
	#Option "NoFitting" "false"
	#Option "NoPanel" "false"
	#Option "SWcursor" "false"
	#Option "Vsync" "false"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Mode    0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
	#Option	"Composite" "Disable"
	#Option	"RENDER" "Disable"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
	#Option "AIGLX" "off"
	#Option "IgnoreABI" "off"
EndSection
```

----------


## nicodds

> *fixed!*
> missing ingredient found: a "special" xorg.conf
> 
> 
> 
> ps. no 3D, ugly mouse pointer, GNOME notification-area background broken


Lucazade++;

----------


## Cifra

yaaaaaay!

----------


## jbernardo

@lucazade: Sarvatt suggested blacklisting vga16fb, and that fixed the framebuffer for poulsbo, now we can remove the option "no_fb=1" from /etc/modprobe.d/poulsbo.conf
I am testing that now together with your xorg.conf.



```
echo "blacklist vga16fb" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf
sudo update-initramfs -u
```

----------


## belochkka

Lowly new Ubuntu initiate with an eeePC 1101HA has read all of what you wrote, understood almost zilch, but still wants to sign in and say - 
Thanks, guys, and good luck with the debugging!  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:

----------


## hasol

Amazing work, you guys. Seems like you are close to having this issue sorted out for lucid now. I have just a quick question: 

What are the practical implications of no 3D? Compiz will of course not work, but will network-launcher run smoothly? Video playback is still ok, right?

----------


## jappievw

Just bought me a 1201HA today. After the installation of the latest release it was quite a deception not to have proper display.
Really amazing how you guys are working hard towards a fix. Keep up the good work and give me a donation link please!

----------


## factoid79

I got stuck trying to build the source for the xpsb-glx and xserver-xorg- packages. It complains about libdrm not being installed, but apt-get install only lists libdrm2, and checking both /lib/ and /usr/lib indicates that there is a libdrm.a as well as .so files.

I was able figure out the rest of the install problems, but this one has me stumped.

Currently using revision 39 from the svn.

----------


## jbernardo

> I got stuck trying to build the source for the xpsb-glx and xserver-xorg- packages. It complains about libdrm not being installed, but apt-get install only lists libdrm2, and checking both /lib/ and /usr/lib indicates that there is a libdrm.a as well as .so files.
> 
> I was able figure out the rest of the install problems, but this one has me stumped.
> 
> Currently using revision 39 from the svn.


Give us 10 minutes, we are moving around some stuff from libdrm-poulsbo to fix that and some other problems. Sarvatt did the work, just doing some final testing and I'll commit.

----------


## nicodds

> Give us 10 minutes, we are moving around some stuff from libdrm-poulsbo to fix that and some other problems. Sarvatt did the work, just doing some final testing and I'll commit.


I think it's a problem with libdrm-poulsbo-dev, /usr/lib/pkgconfig/libdrm.pc.libdrmdev should also link to /usr/lib/pkgconfig/libdrm.pc in order to let pkgconfig work correctly.

----------


## jbernardo

It's been commited now, please check.

----------


## Li_Nux

I tried to build the packages but it results in errors. I don't know if i'm doing it right. 

I've got an Acer eeePC 1101HA. 

Maybe some instructions how to build the packages where helpfull

----------


## rockraider

Thank you guys for hard-working on that ! I've been disappointed by the poor hardware handling of ubuntu a few times, which was why I was sadly switching back to Windows every time, but with this patch, I feel I'm gonna stay =)

I just have one question though : could you guys take some time to explain how to use your hacks to a newbie like me ? I wish I could test and report bugs, but right now, I just don't know what to do with the ppa... :Confused: 

EDIT : By changing the repository settings from lucid to karmic, it finally could download the description, but failed at the last step... I tried to reboot, and I have an X issue as soon as it's launched, now... Still in a crappy resolution...

----------


## Leed

This thread is really getting me excited. Can't wait to get the details to install and test your drivers. 

If there's any other way to contribute let me know. I'm just a PHP developer, no experience at all with drivers. But if there is a way to donate or an address to send cookies... just let me know

----------


## sonicbs

> After we finally get these drivers working (assuming we'll be able to do that) it would be a nice idea to have a atom optimised kernel on a ppa.


I am following this thread as I am (impatiently...) waiting for a solution to work on my fit-pc2 (see  http://www.fit-pc.com/). Anyway, this small nettop has some official support for Ubuntu (all the way to 9.10) by the company which sells it (Compulab). They set up a PPA and they have an optimized kernel there for the fit-pc2. Maybe they will be willing to work on this optimized kernel, since apparently with the solution that the people on this thread are providing (BTW, kudos to you people) will enable them to give better support for their machine? Maybe one of the developers can approach them?
They have a support forum: http://www.fit-pc2.com/forum/.

On another note, is there any other fit-pc2 user? Was the solution provided here tried on some version of Ubuntu (preferably 10.04) on the fit-pc2? I am currently running 9.10 using the IEGD drivers provided by Compulab on their PPA.

Can someone give a brief explanation to the difference between the IEGD driver and the Poulsbo driver? I am not really sure if my question even makes sense, since I am kind of confused with this whole situation.

Anyway, thanks a lot to the developers. Your work is much appreciated!

----------


## markybob

> I am following this thread as I am (impatiently...) waiting for a solution to work on my fit-pc2 (see  http://www.fit-pc.com/). Anyway, this small nettop has some official support for Ubuntu (all the way to 9.10) by the company which sells it (Compulab). They set up a PPA and they have an optimized kernel there for the fit-pc2. Maybe they will be willing to work on this optimized kernel, since apparently with the solution that the people on this thread are providing (BTW, kudos to you people) will enable them to give better support for their machine? Maybe one of the developers can approach them?
> They have a support forum: http://www.fit-pc2.com/forum/.
> 
> On another note, is there any other fit-pc2 user? Was the solution provided here tried on some version of Ubuntu (preferably 10.04) on the fit-pc2? I am currently running 9.10 using the IEGD drivers provided by Compulab on their PPA.
> 
> Can someone give a brief explanation to the difference between the IEGD driver and the Poulsbo driver? I am not really sure if my question even makes sense, since I am kind of confused with this whole situation.
> 
> Anyway, thanks a lot to the developers. Your work is much appreciated!


The Intel Embedded Graphics Driver is the more recent driver, and is updated upstream. At this time, the IEGD driver is not thread-safe, and does not support suspend-to-RAM.
The older driver, commonly referred to as "the GMA500 driver", "the PSB driver", or "the old Poulsbo driver", was produced by a different part of the Intel corporation. It provides less performance than the IEGD drive...both drives are a complete pain  :Smile:

----------


## sonicbs

> The Intel Embedded Graphics Driver is the more recent driver, and is updated upstream. At this time, the IEGD driver is not thread-safe, and does not support suspend-to-RAM.
> The older driver, commonly referred to as "the GMA500 driver", "the PSB driver", or "the old Poulsbo driver", was produced by a different part of the Intel corporation. It provides less performance than the IEGD drive...both drives are a complete pain


So, will the IEGD driver, which from the answer is currently supported and being worked on (by Intel?! or by the community?!) ever support what it's missing?! Is it on the roadmap?!
If so, then the IEGD sounds like a real alternative for all the GMA500 users, then why isn't all the (precious!) effort put into the IEGD driver?! What's the point of this hard work to make the Poulsbo driver work when the company (not Intel, right?!) that made this doesn't support Linux??
I hope this doesn't sound like I am complaining. Just want to understand the big picture here.
And if that's not enough, I'll stress it again - to all developers, you guys rock!  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

> So, will the IEGD driver, which from the answer is currently supported and being worked on (by Intel?! or by the community?!) ever support what it's missing?! Is it on the roadmap?!
> If so, then the IEGD sounds like a real alternative for all the GMA500 users, then why isn't all the (precious!) effort put into the IEGD driver?! What's the point of this hard work to make the Poulsbo driver work when the company (not Intel, right?!) that made this doesn't support Linux??
> I hope this doesn't sound like I am complaining. Just want to understand the big picture here.
> And if that's not enough, I'll stress it again - to all developers, you guys rock!


Try IEGD yourself (using moblin-ivi or fitpc2 ppa) and you'll find the answer...
 IEGD drivers perform worse than PSB, don't have a good 3D support, closed source, still not compatible with xorg 1.7, no KMS.

----------


## Ironlak

Thumbs up to all you guys working hard on getting this one to work! I was following the story closely [though I'm a complete noob - two weeks old noob to be precise]... But still I'm somehow getting things 'done and working' on my machine. 

So, I'm sharing the same issue with this cursed GMA 500 and was hoppin' to personalize even more this problem and work together [within my modest capacities] to get this resolved.

I'm working on* MSI x320 [Xslim series]* that also has *GMA 500*. Two weeks ago I installed *10.04* and since then I was dealing with number of issues. Most of them I got fixed but this one is way above my league of comprehension.

Concretely my problem revolves around my *graphic: its stretched and I can't get my resolution right*. I figure that the *driver* is messed up... Also the computer *freezes up regularly* [nothing functions and the only solution is to reboot].

Here are some details about my computer:

Lucid 10.04; Kernel 2.6.32-22-generic; GNOME 2.30.0
Procesor: Atom CPU Z530 @1.6GHz

I really, really hope that this problem gets resolved! And again, thanks a lot!

PS: If you need more info., let me know [but if involves putting lines in terminal, pls post with assisted lines]

----------


## ferrueda

Hello Guys,  I was an Ubuntu Fan since 5 years ago, every 6 months I get the new version, I preferred to wait fixes to get back windows, so, Im waiting for your fixes script or something like this to get my ubuntu 10.04 running with nice resolution on my Dell mini 10, I have not knowledge to help you programing, but, I want to help you as beta tester and say congratulations for your efforts,

----------


## PilotPaul

Acer Aspire One 751h owner here available for beta testing as required...

Good work so far guys

Paul

----------


## Brynster

Acer One ZA5 (A0751h-52bk) waiting to beta guys, just give me a nod.

----------


## factoid79

> So, will the IEGD driver, which from the answer is currently supported and being worked on (by Intel?! or by the community?!) ever support what it's missing?! Is it on the roadmap?!
> If so, then the IEGD sounds like a real alternative for all the GMA500 users, then why isn't all the (precious!) effort put into the IEGD driver?! What's the point of this hard work to make the Poulsbo driver work when the company (not Intel, right?!) that made this doesn't support Linux??
> I hope this doesn't sound like I am complaining. Just want to understand the big picture here.
> And if that's not enough, I'll stress it again - to all developers, you guys rock!


I've been digging into this story since I bought my Aspire A751h a few months ago. I also tried to track down some folks on the floor at GDC (Game Developers Conference) to find out what was going on.

Here's what I've been able to put together.

Intel produced almost all of their GMA chipsets in house, except for the GMA500. This uses technology they licenced from Image Technologies. The closed source drivers were written by Tungsten Graphics. One of the founders of that company is Brian Paul, who's a major contributer to the MESA packages that are involved in the DRI functions of XWindows.

Here's what people from Intel and ImgTech said when I spoke with them at the Game Developer's Conference last March. Please keep in mind these are people on the show floor, and thus nothing is 'official' or on the record, so it has to be taken with a few grains of salt.

Intel : We'd like to open source the GMA500 drivers but we don't own the tech, so our hands are tied. No word on if they're planning to release new closed source drivers themselves.

ImgTech: They're aware that the linux community is very disappointed with the state of the driver support, and they're "working on something". What is "something"? Are they actually working on it? Who knows. I'm giving them until we've fixed everything we can fix in the open portions of the system.

Tungsten were just contractors in all of this, and it's be great to talk to them about the drivers since they they have obvious ties to OGL & XWindows, but they're likely under a ton of NDAs and wouldn't be able to talk about it even if they wanted to.

So where does that leave us right now? Well, we have some binary blobs that actually make the card do some of it's more advanced functions, and we have some open source components that link those binary blobs to the XWindows system. The binary blobs are built for an older kernel release, but hopefully nothing much has changed and the driver will still continue to function if we can fix the open source bits in between. With enough time and effort that problem is fixable. I think we can get lucid working as well as it did with karmic.

However, that leaves things like the lack of OGL 2.0 extension support ( the chip does it, the driver only supports up to 1.4 ), poor video playback, suspend/resume issues, etc... Some of those problems are probably tied to the driver, and we won't be able to easily do anything about that. We'll have to continue to put pressure on Intel and ImgTech to properly support linux. I think if they see that they don't have to support the whole chain just give us kernel level support for the chip's full feature set, we can take it from there.

Note, we should also put pressure on Canonical to put pressure on the vendors, since they actually represent a significant market force.

Worst case scenario, there are never any driver updates and we can continue to fix things until the driver no longer works with the latest kernel (Let's hope we're not already there). Then you basically have to freeze your installation at that release. We can also invest effort into building our own open source drivers from scratch, but reverse engineering the blobs and then figuring out how to restore missing functionality is several orders of magnitude harder than what we're already trying to handle. We may simply not have the resources to do it.

That said, Karmic made my net book pretty functional and if I have to downgrade in the end, no big loss. Future hardware purchases will be made with a better understanding of how to evaluate their fitness for running linux.

Closing thoughts: Intel got burned on this just as badly as we did, and hopefully there's enough pressure to be competitive in the linux netbook market that ImgTech and Intel will get their collective rears in gear. It's not a simple situation, and these are businesses we're dealing with. We'll do the best we can with what we have, try to make a solid business case for linux support, and hopefully it'll be enough.

All of you who bought GMA500 netbooks, contact everyone involved in it's production and tell them how much you love the product, and wished it had better support for linux. Contact Asus, Dell, HP, Intel, ImgTech, and Canonical. Any of you who have some development experience, or even just want to learn what's under the hood, we can try to help you get involved. I'm currently trying to play catch up to the work that's been done this far, and even if I can't help develop, maybe I can help document and organize.

----------


## peter.sochi

Thanks you guys for your work. I have 1101ha and with ubuntu since 9.04 (thanks again). And now I have working lucid. I'am happy  :Capital Razz:

----------


## belochkka

> I have 1101ha and with ubuntu since 9.04 (thanks again). And now I have working lucid. I'am happy


With GMA support? Please explain to total n00b how you did that! (and if it's relatively stable - I've got a thesis to defent in a month, and if my 1101HA crashes I will be in DIRE straits)
Thanks in advance  :KDE Star:

----------


## MFonville

You just download the .deb packages from http://code.google.com/p/gma500/ -> Source -> Browse -> Bernardo deps
install all of those packages.
Next make sure your /etc/X11/xorg.conf looks like this:




> Section "DRI"
>         Mode    0666
> EndSection
> 
> Section "Device"
>         Identifier      "GMA500"
>         Option  "MigrationHeuristic"    "greedy"
>         Option  "IgnoreACPI"    "yes"
>         Driver  "psb"
> ...


and you should be up and running!

----------


## olmo62

> You just download the .deb packages from http://code.google.com/p/gma500/ -> Source -> Browse -> Bernardo deps
> install all of those packages.
> Next make sure your /etc/X11/xorg.conf looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> and you should be up and running!


this night i have used "installscript" by Luca founded in this link. but ....my acer 751h with Lucid...crash.
Now i have see jBernardo deb update.
Now....work all without problems ?

----------


## MFonville

I was already using the older packages without any problems.
I was only forgotten one very important instruction  :Capital Razz: 
you should make a file (as root):
/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf

with the contents:
blacklist vga16fb


If you do this it all works perfectly stable (at least on my 1101HA) you only dont have 3d acceleration

----------


## olmo62

> I was already using the older packages without any problems.
> I was only forgotten one very important instruction 
> you should make a file (as root):
> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf
> 
> with the contents:
> blacklist vga16fb
> 
> 
> If you do this it all works perfectly stable (at least on my 1101HA) you only dont have 3d acceleration


oh...ok. Now i test. thank you for info  :Smile:

----------


## TomaszC

> oh...ok. Now i test. thank you for info


 So, could anyone put some wiki / blog page with all needed instructions for 10.04 and sum up what doesn't work (i.e. 3d), what's the status of suspend to disk / RAM etc.?

----------


## dimonsbo

> So, could anyone put some wiki / blog page with all needed instructions for 10.04 and sum up what doesn't work (i.e. 3d), what's the status of suspend to disk / RAM etc.?


+1
please place somewhere step-by-step instructions.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leed

After trying this pre-release procedure I had a blank screen on boot... there again I could find the libva1 package (404). 
So I removed them again for now. 

I may try building the libva1 from the sources. 

I'm using a Asus T91.

----------


## lucazade

temporary install script for lucid:



```
wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma500/scripts/poulsbo_lucid.sh && sh ./poulsbo_lucid.sh
```

If gnome freezes check if "composite" is disabled in xorg.conf
PS. 3D broken, video render broken.

Reports bugs here: http://code.google.com/p/gma500/issues/list

----------


## mikewhatever

> ...
> 
> Closing thoughts: Intel got burned on this just as badly as we did, and hopefully there's enough pressure to be competitive in the linux netbook market that ImgTech and InHtel will get their collective rears in gear. It's not a simple situation, and these are businesses we're dealing with. We'll do the best we can with what we have, try to make a solid business case for linux support, and hopefully it'll be enough.
> 
> ...


Well, quite a dissertation there  :Wink:  , but I don't quite follow the argument of Intel getting burnt as badly or at all. What do you mean? Did they get stuck with useless pieces of hardware? I think not. There seems to be a clear pattern of crappy Intel graphics for Linux:
gma500
gma600
Clarkdale
Lucid - Intel i8xx
Jaunty regression

As you can see, by no means is gma500 an isolated incident. It should be clear by now that Intel graphics for Linux is a dead horse. Stop flogging it and move on.

----------


## ocbexpress

*HOWTO Install Intel Video GMA500 on a Linux Ubuntu Lucid 10.04 - May 10th, 2010*

Note: 3D broken, video render broken.

Graphics driver install instructions can be found here (No 3D):
http://code.google.com/p/gma500/wiki/InstallScript

I'm writing from it, very good work! Thank You! Any Paypal donation instrutions in the wiki?  :Smile: 

Thank You Again!
Valerio N

Posted in the italian forum too:
http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php...tml#msg2977621

----------


## muten

awesome job. works good on an eeepc 1201ha at 1366x768. no crashes yet. again, thank you.

----------


## Leed

A little stuck, had some problems and weird experiences, but I think it is because I cant remove the previously installed psb-kernel-headers... I think it was also that package that caused a crash while running lucazades script

I tried using 


```
sudo dpkg --force-all -r psb-kernel-headers
```

But I just get an error during removal (subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1)

----------


## olmo62

installed script: no problem.
Graphics ok for now. right resolution and much better speed !

(only one difference: wifi icon in gnome panel with reverted color LOL)

----------


## olmo62

sorry one question:

Ubuntu want upgrade kernel !
After upgrade is ok this terminal command "dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source" ???
(same command in 9.10 procedure)

sorry for english.

----------


## Leed

Ok got it running, pretty cool, but can't use it yet. Netbook launcher just displays as a white plane filling the screen. Every 30 seconds it vanishes showing the desktop background image for a few seconds. 

Upon starting processes using alt+f2 i can only type in those short background image intervals. Strangely the top bar still works perfectly. 

Removing for now until next update, thumbs up for your good work  :Wink:

----------


## jarodrig

> installed script: no problem.
> Graphics ok for now. right resolution and much better speed !
> 
> (only one difference: wifi icon in gnome panel with reverted color LOL)


I can work with this issue, almost we have a normal desktop, with normal speed!

----------


## pmlxuser

Euruka!!! the script works for ,me .it works on acer aspire one, the 11'6 inch one... (h750 I THINK)
>grahics OK
>resolution Ok
>video play gibery ( HOWEVER USING VLC SEEMS TO IMPROVE THINGS ABIT)
3D and friends of no use to me as long as right reso and vedio play.. avios

hope it want crash soon. this is better thanks luco and friends.

----------


## ferrueda

Hi Guys,

I write the script on my console but it tells me it can't be open:


ferrueda@ferrueda-netbook:~$ sudo wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...ulsbo_lucid.sh & sh ./poulsbo_lucid.sh
[1] 1804
sh: Can't open ./poulsbo_lucid.sh
ferrueda@ferrueda-netbook:~$ 

I have copy/paste the script. Do you see something wrong?

Thanks

----------


## fitzkarraldo

> Hi Guys,
> 
> ferrueda@ferrueda-netbook:~$ sudo wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...ulsbo_lucid.sh & sh ./poulsbo_lucid.sh
> [1] 1804


just remove the "sudo"

----------


## nicodds

> Hi Guys,
> 
> I write the script on my console but it tells me it can't be open:
> 
> 
> ferrueda@ferrueda-netbook:~$ sudo wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...ulsbo_lucid.sh & sh ./poulsbo_lucid.sh
> [1] 1804
> sh: Can't open ./poulsbo_lucid.sh
> ferrueda@ferrueda-netbook:~$ 
> ...


You need two "&" between the two commands, otherwise the first one will go in background and the second will be executed before the download has finished; so:

wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...ulsbo_lucid.sh && sh ./poulsbo_lucid.sh

without the sudo, as said by fitzkarraldo.

----------


## ekv

I'm reading Your posts again and again..

and again I can't download it:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...~1004_i386.deb -- *ERROR 404 NOT FOUND*

I can't even install 2d-driver and fix resolution without this xserver-xorg-video-*1004*. Can anybody tell me more about fixing resolution with Lucazade script?

ubuntu 1004 i386
2.6.32-22-generic
acer 751

----------


## olmo62

> I'm reading Your posts again and again..
> 
> and again I can't download it:
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...~1004_i386.deb -- *ERROR 404 NOT FOUND*
> 
> I can't even install 2d-driver and fix resolution without this xserver-xorg-video-*1004*. Can anybody tell me more about fixing resolution with Lucazade script?
> 
> ubuntu 1004 i386
> 2.6.32-22-generic
> acer 751


my procedure:
download poulsbo_lucid.sh in root directory
open terminal and set root account (sudo passwd etc.)
with root account ...in root directory.... sh ./poulsbo_lucid.sh

Work with my 751h - kernel 2.6.32-21-generic

----------


## ferrueda

Im Back,

I love you guys.... I sucessfully run the script, restart mi Telcel Dell Mini 10 with UNR Lucid Lynx and gnome desktop sesion, and I get a very pretty resolution and everything looks working fine, wifi, 3G connections, videos, sound.

Thankyou very much and congratulations for your hard work!!

I use the:

wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...ulsbo_lucid.sh  && sh ./poulsbo_lucid.sh

----------


## nekr0z

Using lucazade's new script I was able to install all this on EeePC 1101HA. Here's what I got:

1. Resolution is correct, the driver is working. Also, 2D is way faster than with VESA driver (as expected).
2. 3D and composition don't work (expected). Makes netbook menu unusable, bug that's OK with me (at least for a while).
3. Video playback is... well, a slideshow. VLC makes things much better, but not perfect either (expected, OK with me, VESA was worse).
4. Both STR and STD work just fine, thought it takes significantly more time for the machine to get to STR and to/from STD (unexpected, OK with me as long as wake-up time for STR stays low, which it does).
5. All the tray indicators (not only network-manager) have white background instead of dark, which is weird. Indicator-menus (like volume and messaging) are OK (unexpected, OK with me, at least for a while).
6. External display capability: not tested yet, hope to test tomorrow (I only have external displays at my work).
7. Maybe it's just me, but it feels like CPU is more hot and the fan goes more actively. Hope it's just my imagination, because this could affect battery life

Well done, guys, please don't give up!

----------


## factoid79

> Well, quite a dissertation there  , but I don't quite follow the argument of Intel getting burnt as badly or at all. What do you mean? Did they get stuck with useless pieces of hardware? I think not. There seems to be a clear pattern of crappy Intel graphics for Linux:
> gma500
> gma600
> Clarkdale
> Lucid - Intel i8xx
> Jaunty regression
> 
> As you can see, by no means is gma500 an isolated incident. It should be clear by now that Intel graphics for Linux is a dead horse. Stop flogging it and move on.


They seemed to be putting a fair amount of effort into open-sourcing their drivers, and they asserted that they wanted to do the same with the gma500, but were unable to due to licensing issues. So they got burned in the sense that it's their name on the processor, so people are angry at them, but they don't legally have the power to fix the issue. It was a poor business decision on their part if they really wanted open source drivers in the end.

However, you seem to have a better understanding of their history, so perhaps my statement doesn't hold any water.

----------


## kzs

I have exactly the same issue as Leed: looks OK, yet unusable, due to Netbook Launcher not launching and blocking all of it.

Questions:
- those who got it working, are you using another window manager maybe? Would it work, if I used normal gnome, or lxde, or something similar?
- Is there something else I need to modify?
- if not, how do I remove, revert to the old status? Unfortunately in this status I can't use my 1101ha at all

Thanks,
kzs




> Ok got it running, pretty cool, but can't use it yet. Netbook launcher just displays as a white plane filling the screen. Every 30 seconds it vanishes showing the desktop background image for a few seconds. 
> 
> Upon starting processes using alt+f2 i can only type in those short background image intervals. Strangely the top bar still works perfectly.


EDIT: Never mind: I found out how to use normal gnome... no Netbook Launcher though. This is awesome, thanks a lot

----------


## dimonsbo

> If gnome freezes check if "composite" is disabled in xorg.conf
> PS. 3D broken, video render broken.


uhmm... may be a stupid question, but where xorg.conf is placed?  :Confused:  can't find it

----------


## tsip4

xorg.conf is in /etc/X11/

Is there any chance of having 3d support in the near future?

----------


## dimonsbo

> xorg.conf is in /etc/X11/


I looked for there already, the file is missed

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I looked for there already, the file is missed


xorg.conf is depreciated so you will need to write the file from scratch and save the changes as /etc/X11/xorg.conf

----------


## dimonsbo

ok, I see
...



> wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...ulsbo_lucid.sh && sh ./poulsbo_lucid.sh


installed on vaio p -> can't boot, black screen  :Sad:

----------


## m0dcm

> xorg.conf is depreciated so you will need to write the file from scratch and save the changes as /etc/X11/xorg.conf


How about asking the Ubuntu Mobile Team for help on this? Especially now we have a partial working Driver? It's about time Canonical stepped in and done some work on it, as they said there was going to be support for the GMA500 from the off?

Lucazade and the others have done a super job, and they deserve a pat on the back for their work.

----------


## mikewhatever

> They seemed to be putting a fair amount of effort into open-sourcing their drivers, and they asserted that they wanted to do the same with the gma500, but were unable to due to licensing issues. So they got burned in the sense that it's their name on the processor, so people are angry at them, but they don't legally have the power to fix the issue. It was a poor business decision on their part if they really wanted open source drivers in the end.
> 
> However, you seem to have a better understanding of their history, so perhaps my statement doesn't hold any water.


Well, the problem is, nobody wants Intel to open source gma500 drivers. I would have been nice, had it been their own, but I would also settle on a closed source driver, if Intel had provided a working one. Better still, give a working driver (closed/open, doesn't matter) to Canonical, Red Hat, Mandriva under NDA, so that it could be included in the default installations, but no, that's really unbecoming, let's twist the problem and talk about something else. Meanwhile, can you find anything on intel.com that works on gma500+Linux?
Oh yeah, if you think gma500 was an unfortunate mistake, click the 'gma600' link above.

----------


## mikewhatever

> How about asking the Ubuntu Mobile Team for help on this? Especially now we have a partial working Driver? It's about time Canonical stepped in and done some work on it, *as they said there was going to be support for the GMA500* from the off?
> 
> Lucazade and the others have done a super job, and they deserve a pat on the back for their work.


Did Canonical say that, ever?

----------


## lucazade

```
wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma500/scripts/poulsbo_lucid.sh && sh ./poulsbo_lucid.sh
```

this is the correct one, there was a typo in my previous message.

----------


## ocbexpress

modified Ubuntu Guides:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...sPoulsbo#lucid
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...20Eee%201201HA

----------


## ikeji

Hi lucazade and other all contributor,

My Dell mini 12 works fine with your driver!
Thanks! Thank a lot!

----------


## MFonville

I hope that we can get the libva acceleration for poulsbo working soon again because there is an awesome message  :Smile:  
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item&px=ODIzNA

So no need for a special optimized mplayer version anymore, but just letting gstreamer handle it  :Smile:  (which is for most 'normal' users the default backend nowadays on Ubuntu)

----------


## PilotPaul

Used the above script to install on Acer Aspire One 751h running 10.04 + all current updates (Gnome).  My findings so far...


 The script ran perfectly with no errors (wd Lucazade!) Resolution at 1366 x 768 works fine and all interface components seem to work OK Dragging windows works but is a little jerky - better than VESA though Playing MPG files using VLC in full screen mode is again a little jerky - better than VESA under Lucid but not as good as Poulsbo under Karmic ACPI doesn't work properly ("On Battery Power" tab doesn't appear under "Power Management"), though this can be fixed by installing "acpitool" and adding "acpitool" to /etc/rc.local.  Note that this situation is the same as under Karmic. No crashes yet - I'll advise further! I usually run MythTV frontend on this machine but I am away from home at the moment - I'll try with the built-in MythTV video player tomorrow...

Overall a vast improvement on just making the VESA driver work at the correct resolution - many thanks to all who made this possible.

If the 2D performance can be improved to Karmic levels and the driver is stable then in my opinion this makes Lucid on the 751h a real possibility.  If not then I will probably stick to Karmic. 

Paul

Config: Acer Aspire One 751h, 2GB RAM, 320 GB hard disk, firmware version 3212 , Ubuntu 10.04 (all updates applied)

----------


## andydread

Thanks to lucazade, jbernardo and others.  I installed the script for lucid on Dell inspiron mini 10 running Lucid desktop i386.  Install went perfectly, rebooted and have full resolution and good 2D acceleration.  Excellent work guys.  You guys rock the house..

----------


## Napitok

Thank you for driver guys! I'm now I can normally watch video and flash video with the the same speed like in Karmic. I'm using Kubuntu 10.04, Acer Aspire One 751h, 1 GB RAM 160 GB disk. And I'm using flash player 10.1 r53
My xorg.conf:


```
Section "Device"
        Identifier "GMA500"
        Driver "psb"
        Option "IgnoreACPI" "true"
        Option "ShadowFB" "true"
        Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
        #Option "AccelMethod" "UXA"
        #Option "DownScale" "false"
        #Option "ExaNoComposite" "false"
        #Option "ExaMem" "131072"
        #Option "ExaScratch" "4"
        #Option "ExaCached" "false"
        #Option "LidTimer" "false"
        #Option "NoAccel" "false"
        #Option "NoFitting" "false"
        #Option "NoPanel" "false"
        #Option "SWcursor" "false"
        #Option "Vsync" "false"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
        Mode    0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
        Option "Composite" "Disable"
        #Option "RENDER" "Disable"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
        #Option "AIGLX" "off"
        #Option "IgnoreABI" "off"
        Option "DontZap" "true"
EndSection
```

----------


## iactafi

I can confirm that the script and the packages work fine for my Acer Aspire One 751h with Ubuntu 10.04.

Many many many many thanks! 

What you guys have managed, with little or no support from Canonical or Ubuntu is fabulous. I hope they take note of this - the Canonical response was somewhat disappointing.

I've also tried to raise the issue with the cursed graphics chipset/driver with Intel and Acer, but my bureaucracy-fu is not strong enough. I'll never knowingly buy another device with an Intel graphics chipset after this experience. Acer's customer service does not recommend them to potential purchasers either.

** As a note for anyone else with this type of laptop with the cursed graphics chipset, it looks like there's also a problem with sound. I resolved this using the command-line tool alsa-mixer, and using the arrow keys raised the volume - why precisely that doesn't work with the GNOME desktop tools is a mystery to me.

(And, my, aren't the pixels very little!)

----------


## pwolfamv

So far so good, i havn't tried Napitok's config file yet but I'm getting some graphical errors on my Dell Mini 10:



Everything else looks fine and the resolution is as it should.  Can't wait until video rendering is working though  :Capital Razz:

----------


## PilotPaul

Further to my previous post I can add the following (for Aspire One 751h):


Suspend/resume fails on resume (black screen with some garbage in the top line).  I tried the "touch /etc/pm/sleep.d/98smart-kernel-video" fix previously described by cgriffith but this doesn't seem to help.  Lack of suspend/resume is a major issue for me. I'll try some xorg.conf hacking and see what I can find out...Plymouth seems to have lost the nice new "Ubunto" logo font - this now appears in some sort of 10 pt. Times Roman or something similar...not a big deal but would be nice to fix.I've tried installing RC4 of Flash 10.1 but still FLV playback seems slower than in Karmic...are there are any other settings that could affect this?

I'll keep trying things... 

Paul

----------


## maddom

I've got the same problem of pwolfamv in my eeepc 1101ha: the icons on system try get a white background. Everything else works fine. A great thank you for your hard work!

----------


## Brynster

installed and working ok, about the same as the script for 9.10. If i get 3d thats a bonus. Overall i am happy

Thankyou so much for making my laptop work better.

----------


## jarodrig

Something goes wrong with the driver in my netbook, If psb driver is loaded, the wired adapter fails (linux load the axis modules and everything go well, but when try catch an address with DHCP fail because actually don't send any package to the wire)Wireless works well. If don't load psb, the wire adpater works well.

I cannot trace this error because in any log catch something wrong

----------


## egrep

> ```
> wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma500/scripts/poulsbo_lucid.sh && sh ./poulsbo_lucid.sh
> ```
> 
> this is the correct one, there was a typo in my previous message.


lucazade... Sir, you truly rock ;-]

Worked on the first try. Now, to port this over and see if I can get ChromiumOS Flow [or another one] built. About time I got back to work...

--egrep

----------


## Leed

> I have exactly the same issue as Leed: looks OK, yet unusable, due to Netbook Launcher not launching and blocking all of it.
> 
> Questions:
> - those who got it working, are you using another window manager maybe? Would it work, if I used normal gnome, or lxde, or something similar?
> - Is there something else I need to modify?
> - if not, how do I remove, revert to the old status? Unfortunately in this status I can't use my 1101ha at all
> 
> Thanks,
> kzs
> ...



Would you mind telling me how you changed that. Somehow I really don't want to give up on the cool netbook launcher menu... but I would also like to test the driver.


I also have the problem, that the boot logo is gone and has been replaced by 10pt times new roman.... definitely low prio, but nice to have (also can't get it back to normal after deinstallation of the driver)

----------


## m0dcm

> Did Canonical say that, ever?


I did read it somewhere, but I've formatted that many times, I've forgot where I saw it.
I know I'm going to sound like a ?spoilt? or an idiot, but I'm sticking with Karmic for a while longer on my AO751h, as I use it for web design and also Amateur Radio Demonstrations and HF/VHF Digital Modes.
I do hope that the driver can be perfected, like it is under Mandriva, but we have time.. 12 months to be exact till Karmic is dead and buried.

----------


## mohnd@egolfscore.com

Tested this on a Dell Mini 10V.  Driver works up until the point I try to activate and external HDMI monitor, then I get a lock up.  Not sure what I need to provide for debugging, but if interersted, let me know and I will provide whatever is asked for.

----------


## mikewhatever

> Tested this on a Dell Mini 10V.  Driver works up until the point I try to activate and external HDMI monitor, then I get a lock up.  Not sure what I need to provide for debugging, but if interersted, let me know and I will provide whatever is asked for.


I think Dell mini 10v has a regular gma950, not gma500. Am I confused?

----------


## mikewhatever

> I did read it somewhere, but I've formatted that many times, I've forgot where I saw it.
> I know I'm going to sound like a ?spoilt? or an idiot, but I'm sticking with Karmic for a while longer on my AO751h, as I use it for web design and also Amateur Radio Demonstrations and HF/VHF Digital Modes.
> I do hope that the driver can be perfected, like it is under Mandriva, but we have time.. 12 months to be exact till Karmic is dead and buried.


So, you are making things up, again.  :Shame on you:  Welcome to my ignore list.

----------


## IvanTerkin

Just tried fresh 10.04 UNR on Vaio P with script install method - no luck, black screen.

----------


## Leed

found how to switch to normal gnome.

for all those suffering under the white screen/desktop..., try logging out and then on relogin, before entering your password change the session below from ubuntu netbook remix to the normal gnome session. That will start up without the netbook launcher (that seems to be using 3d) and give you the normal 2d desktop you can test the driver on.

----------


## tarjebargheer

> Just tried fresh 10.04 UNR on Vaio P with script install method - no luck, black screen.


I think I have similar problems. I am presently writing from a links console [sorry for the inability to copy-paste]. Here's what I can provide so far:


# xinit -- or -- # modprobe psb

returns: FATAL Module psb not found.

running the script I get along the way, an error message from the installation of psb-kernel-source-4.42.0 saying:

'Error! Could not find module source directory.
Directory: /usr/src/psb-kernel-source-4.42.0 does not exist'

finally, apt-get autoremove tells me that psb-kernal-source is not fully installed.

I was capable of running in low-graphics mode, prior to running the script. Any ideas?



Post Scriptum:

VICTORY!

So, it turned out that my problem was that I didn't have the appropriate linux-headers installed. Therefore, psb-kernel-source didn't build the psb module, and the psb-kernel-source came out to apt-get as being not fully installed. I thus had to disable the freak psb-kernel-source, before installing linux-headers.

I fixed my issue by running the following commands [as a root, add sudo in front of commands for day-to-day users]:

# apt-get remove psb-kernel-source
# apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.32-22-generic
# sh ./poulsbo_lucid.sh

----------


## mohnd@egolfscore.com

> I think Dell mini 10v has a regular gma950, not gma500. Am I confused?


I thought it was a gma 500, but you appear to be correct.

My dell tag reports;

Intel Graphics_Media 945GSE/GM965.

10, 10n, 10v, 1010, it is all so confusing.

----------


## mohnd@egolfscore.com

> I thought it was a gma 500, but you appear to be correct.
> 
> My dell tag reports;
> 
> Intel Graphics_Media 945GSE/GM965.
> 
> 10, 10n, 10v, 1010, it is all so confusing.


Turns out it is a 10n (1010).

----------


## mikewhatever

I have a Dell mini 10, not 10V, and it's definitely gma500, also -


```
lspci -v | grep -i poulsbo
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) (rev 07)
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 07)
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) HD Audio Controller (rev 07)
00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 07)
00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 07)
00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) USB UHCI #1 (rev 07)
00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) USB UHCI #2 (rev 07)
00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) USB UHCI #3 (rev 07)
00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) USB EHCI #1 (rev 07) (prog-if 20)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) LPC Bridge (rev 07)
00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) IDE Controller (rev 07) (prog-if 80 [Master])
```

----------


## rockraider

Not very useful reply, but : THANK YOUUUU !!!
A thousand times, great job ! Even if OpenGL doesn't work yet, this fix is awesome, I can enjoy my EeePC again on Lucid !

Great job !

----------


## markoh

Just to report that the script works on MSI X320 netbook my friend owns. The screen resolution is the proper one, graphics work faster and the videos are playing nicely.  :Smile:

----------


## kzs

> found how to switch to normal gnome.
> 
> for all those suffering under the white screen/desktop..., try logging out and then on relogin, before entering your password change the session below from ubuntu netbook remix to the normal gnome session. That will start up without the netbook launcher (that seems to be using 3d) and give you the normal 2d desktop you can test the driver on.


There's an easier way to log in using normal Gnome, here's what worked for me:
On the Ubuntu Netbook Edition login screen normally you can't select window manager. 
But instead of just logging in, select Other -> enter login name -> at this point on the bottom of the screen you can select window manager (eg Gnome) -> enter password and login

I hope this helps,
kzs

----------


## pistoncito

Gteat! Works nice in my Dell Mini 12. Thanks for your time and efforts. 

For the people that likes Ubuntu Network Remix and using GMA 500, there's the ubuntu network remix 2D, that use enlightement graphics libraries.

You could install with sudo apt-get install netbook-launcher-efl

----------


## liwenhao5555

I can't access the file of poulsbo_lucid.sh through web, can anyone help me and send me a copy of the file to my E-mail? my E-mail is liwenhao5555@gmail.com, thank you.

----------


## qwyzyx

Perfect! Between the patched drivers and the efl version of the launcher, my Dell Mini 10 is gorgeous on Lucid. Thank you!!!

You should tell the Ubuntu guys about this, a bunch of bug threads end up with "sorry, never gonna happen". Getting this into the core distro would be awesome.

----------


## lokutus25

> So far so good, i havn't tried Napitok's config file yet but I'm getting some graphical errors on my Dell Mini 10:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything else looks fine and the resolution is as it should.  Can't wait until video rendering is working though


First of all, great work guys! 
Now, just for report I can tell that the Script and the Drivers works fine.
I have the right resolution and better performances than in Vesa. No crash yet. We are still far from Karmic+psb but this is the right way indeed.
In my eeePC 1101HA I have the same issues pwolfamv is having. Not a big deal anyway  :Smile: 
Please, don't give up guys!!

----------


## Leed

> Gteat! Works nice in my Dell Mini 12. Thanks for your time and efforts. 
> 
> For the people that likes Ubuntu Network Remix and using GMA 500, there's the ubuntu network remix 2D, that use enlightement graphics libraries.
> 
> You could install with sudo apt-get install netbook-launcher-efl



Thanks for the tip. Did it work on your machine? With mine it somehow didn't take the top bar properly (used the gnome desktop one instead of the netbook one) and after a few seconds it reverted back to gnome desktop completely. 

I think I'll still wait for the 3d/compositing

----------


## zombolo

The script works like a charm on my Vaio P 21Z, better than karmic's one!!!

Many thanks guys, FANTASTIC WORK!!!

Now I'll wait for a precompiled vaapi with atom optimizations (flicker free - see ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...5&postcount=24)

GRAZIE ragazzi! ^___^

----------


## outlaw45

for all netbook users, I used this 'howto' http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/how-t...rom-gnome.html to be able to edit the gnome-panel. 

If you use the 2D solution netbook-launcher-efl is used and you got a launcher  :Wink:  but... go-home-applet still loads netbook-launcher if you click it, I solved this by removing go-home-applet and just added the show desktop applet... 

@jbernardo, lucazade: I believe we're still not finished.. Where to go from here? I'll try to log on to IRC tonight...

----------


## jbernardo

> @jbernardo, lucazade: I believe we're still not finished.. Where to go from here? I'll try to log on to IRC tonight...


I'm not finished - just too busy with work...  :Smile:  I'm trying to get Sarvatt's git repository, but always fails with an error. I am also starting building from scratch, with a clean lucid install, to see if I find the same problems you guys had. After that, cleaning up package names, install files, etc. Adding the blacklisted modules to the poulsbo.conf file. Fixing dkms (if I can). When things are proper and ready, try again to get a meaningful backtrace from xorg when I have 3d enabled. Maybe add debug statements all over the psb xorg driver...

----------


## outlaw45

I'm busy at work too  :Razz:  but used the script from the google wiki on a fresh install yesterday and it worked like a charm.. If I have some time tonight I'll enable 3D and see if I can get a backtrace.. 

PS I'm logged in on #ubuntu-x at the moment, so if you have some time between work we could consult..

----------


## belochkka

Just to say - thank you, guys!!! 
You rock!  :Guitar:

----------


## zombolo

Is there any hope to fix suspend and hibernate with *uswsusp*?
http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-su...r-laptops.html

Both terminal commands work for me (Vaio P). But how to implement them in Lucid lynx replacing system commands? I know it's only a workaround, but for me it works (from terminal).

Thanks in advance!

----------


## spazzymoto

hey guys,
thanks for all your work!
i have a sony vaio x, fresh install and ran the install script. after reboot the screens flashes and goes black? any ideas

thanks for any help.

DOH i forgot to add mem=2000mb to grub options, had to do it for 9.10 as well.

----------


## ollifl

Thanks Guys each and everyone. I have a Nokia N3G booklet and the script works like a charm so far.

If you are ever in Sunny Florida let me know, Dinner is on me unless there's another way to make up for your hard work.

One weird thing happened though, when I installed flash plugin for firefox my internet got extremely slow, I un-installed it and internet is good again???

----------


## Leed

for those having a black screen upon reboot after install... I've had that a few times too, just boot into recovery, choose root control and remove the packages



```
dpkg -r poulsbo-config
dpkg -r psb-firmware
dpkg -r psb-kernel-headers
dpkg -r psb-kernel-source
dpkg -r psb-modules
dpkg -r xpsb-glx
dpkg -r xserver-xorg-video-psb
dpkg -r libdrm-poulsbo1
```

not sure if the code above is correct, just written it from what I remember. Once you got all the components deinstalled, reboot, then in the crashed X menu reset the graphics to default, reboot again and you're back to normal... then just try the script again. I've had that issue 2-3 times while testing, after reinstall it was gone. 

I'm not sure what caused the black screen, as I did change a few things. What may be possible is that it goes black if you don't have autologin set for your account (is it possible that the login screen uses composition/3d?)

----------


## lucazade

> for those having a black screen upon reboot after install... I've had that a few times too, just boot into recovery, choose root control and remove the packages
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> dpkg -r poulsbo-config
> dpkg -r psb-firmware
> dpkg -r psb-kernel-headers
> dpkg -r psb-kernel-source
> ...



this should clean the system before installing drivers in lucid



```
sudo apt-get remove --purge poulsbo-* psb-firmware psb-kernel-* xpsb-glx* xserver-xorg-video-psb* libdrm-poulsbo1* libva1 libva1-*
```

i've also added it at the init of the installation script

----------


## PilotPaul

Hi Lucazade

The installation script is getting better by the day...just a minor comment...The script fails when implementing the battery fix as I don't have an "autostart" directory under ~/.config.  If I create this manually it works fine.  As an aside once this is fixed I no longer need to add  "acpitool" to my rc.local so I guess your fix is doing the same job...

I've tried un-commenting some of the options in your supplied xorg.conf to see if this helps fix speed and/or suspend but no joy so far - do you have a feeling for what the best settings should be for an Aspire One 751h?

Keep up the good work - let me know if there are any specific tests you would like carrying out on this hardware...Paul

----------


## lucazade

> Hi LucazadeThe installation script is getting better by the day...just a minor comment...The script fails when implementing the battery fix as I don't have an "autostart" directory under ~/.config.  If I create this manually it works fine.


fixed tnx

----------


## pistoncito

> Thanks for the tip. Did it work on your machine? With mine it somehow didn't take the top bar properly (used the gnome desktop one instead of the netbook one) and after a few seconds it reverted back to gnome desktop completely. 
> 
> I think I'll still wait for the 3d/compositing


I had the panels too, but works great besides that.

----------


## tsip4

Having done all that the thread says(also using the new script for removing the old packages) I have a black screen on boot. Testing on Acer 751h
My kernel is 2.6.32-22

edit:Fixed. There were some nvidia modules installed. Removing them solved the problem. Thanks for your great work.

----------


## kgingeri

The UNR menu works fine if you set UNR sessions to be 2D.  In System menu fine the Login Screen (I think - i'm at work, cant check) and choose Netbook Launcher 2D.  Maximus doesn't start but can be started manually, however you'll get a white screen for some time if you use the Go Home applet.

Gotta get the touch screen working again - haven't had time yet

Edit: oops - wrong threat but may be useful here too.  :Wink: 
(I have things working on a Asus T91MT net book tablet)

----------


## jr3us

Taking heed of what the person with the AO751h mentioned with regards to the nvidia drivers, I removed those on my AO751h, and ran the poulsbo install shell, rebooted, and poof! had a 1360x768 desktop!

Great job, and thanks for the 2D!!

----------


## jr3us

Additional info:

Suspend mode works after a fashion on this laptop:

When I turn it back on after starting a suspend, video is not correct. However If i switch to a tty console, and switch back to the X console, all is well.

----------


## gzaro

lucazade and all you guys that helped... THANK YOU VERY MUCH!

If you come to Greece, there is a bottle of ouzo waiting for you

----------


## dvbportal

Wow, I didn't expect to get Lucid running so soon on my EeePC 1105HA. You guys rock. The script worked like a charm. Operation is super stable. Many Thanks.

----------


## tsip4

> lucazade and all you guys that helped... THANK YOU VERY MUCH!
> 
> If you come to Greece, there is a bottle of ouzo waiting for you


Also from Greece I am offering tsipouro  :Wink:

----------


## simplygades

> Also from Greece I am offering tsipouro


Well, looks like Greek people love Ubuntu! What should I offer now, olive oil?
About the driver, it really makes my a751h completely usable for everyday tasks and offers a really stable enviroment too. The only visible glitch is the system tray icons, but not important for usability. You guys doing all the amount of hard work to get functioality really deserve congratulations.

----------


## reic

Big thanks to you guys, incredible work - it's guys like you which make me love using Ubuntu! Keep up the good work!  :Guitar: 

In short: Lucid Lynx 10.04 UNR running with the correct resolution on my 1101HA - I chose the 2D version of UNR before executing your script.
As far as bugs go:
- Plymouth loading screen is screwed up with consol - like stars and writing instead of the Logo 
- notification icon for wireless access has a grey background.

----------


## olmo62

Installed patch under Xubuntu 10.04.....all ok.
No problem with icons in panel. (under Ubuntu...reverted color)

----------


## ganeshsugunan

mine flat out refused to install the packages (for both 2d and 3d) because xserver-xorg-video-psb was not installed from the script, any idea why? I tried to use apt-get to find the package, but it does not seem to exist, are there any ppc's I should add in?

----------


## ganeshsugunan

I ran from xterm and it ran fine, guess the xserver package didn't like being messed with while running or something.

----------


## Leed

> Also from Greece I am offering tsipouro


Looks like some guys here are earning a lot of invitations all round the world  :Smile:  

I'll offer on a bottle of honey mead wine if you're ever in central Switzerland.

----------


## dimonsbo

> this should clean the system before installing drivers in lucid
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get remove --purge poulsbo-* psb-firmware psb-kernel-* xpsb-glx* xserver-xorg-video-psb* libdrm-poulsbo1* libva1 libva1-*
> ```
> 
> i've also added it at the init of the installation script


Vaio P
tried with new installed lucid - it still has black screen on the boot

----------


## nicodds

> Vaio P
> tried with new installed lucid - it still has black screen on the boot


If my memory doesn't go wrong, with the sony vaio you have to poke with the "mem" parameter in the grub config file. Try to see the old posts in this thread.

----------


## olmo62

GMA500 script tested in Mint 9 RC1 (Isadora)... : no problem
(only reverted color in wifi and upgrade icons in low panel)

Test with Acer One 751h

----------


## lucazade

updated temporary installation script thanks to nicodds...



```
wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma500/scripts/poulsbo_lucid.sh && bash ./poulsbo_lucid.sh
```

n.b. not needed if you have already installed drivers

----------


## NyxNyx

You are a God!
Thats a great work. I'm quite new to Ubuntu and i am so happy that i finally can keep using it on my 1201HA  :Smile:  Stuff like this is why i love the Community.

It works Great, the Performance is good (only moving a Window isn't working perfect.. but thats not a big deal).

The only problem is a strange display error. Here is a Screenshot:

http://www.imagebanana.com/img/55k93iog/screenshot.png


It's the black stuff at the taskbar... someone an Idea how to remove it?

----------


## lucazade

> You are a God!
> Thats a great work. I'm quite new to Ubuntu and i am so happy that i finally can keep using it on my 1201HA  Stuff like this is why i love the Community.
> 
> It works Great, the Performance is good (only moving a Window isn't working perfect.. but thats not a big deal).
> 
> The only problem is a strange display error. Here is a Screenshot:
> 
> http://www.imagebanana.com/img/55k93iog/screenshot.png
> 
> ...


try to enable "composite" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.. on GNOME it causes freezes, don't know in KDE...

let us know!

----------


## pmlxuser

> You are a God!


Oh comeon Luc is a genious but i don't thik he has attained the status of a "God" he is just a super human.....  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> Oh comeon Luc is a genious but i don't thik he has attained the status of a "God" he is just a super human.....


LOL!  :Smile: 

This time credits go to a lot of person.
I'm glad we were able to join and work in a group.

----------


## NyxNyx

> try to enable "composite" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.. on GNOME it causes freezes, don't know in KDE...
> 
> let us know!



Nope caused a freeze when starting up. But it is strange: When i make the bar a bit smaller (so there is a small gap at the border) the black stuff disappears. 

This is how my xorg.conf looked like. Hope i changed it like i was supposed to do (i told.. i am new):


```
Section "Device"
        Identifier "GMA500"
        Driver "psb"
        Option "ShadowFB" "true"
        #Option "DownScale" "false"
        #Option "ExaNoComposite" "false"
        #Option "ExaMem" "131072"
        #Option "ExaScratch" "4"
        #Option "ExaCached" "false"
        #Option "IgnoreACPI" "true"
        #Option "LidTimer" "false"
        #Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
        #Option "NoAccel" "false"
        #Option "NoFitting" "false"
        #Option "NoPanel" "false"
        #Option "SWcursor" "false"
        #Option "Vsync" "false"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
        Mode    0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
        Option  "Composite" "Enable"
        #Option "RENDER" "Disable"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
        #Option "AIGLX" "off"
        #Option "IgnoreABI" "off"
EndSection
```

----------


## jbernardo

Strange... I'm on kde but I don't have those problems. Here is my xorg.conf:


```
Section "DRI"
        Mode    0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
        Option          "Composite" "Enable"
        Option          "RENDER" "Enable"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier      "GMA500"
        Option          "DownScale" "false"
        Option          "ExaNoComposite" "false"
        Option          "LidTimer" "false"
        Option          "NoAccel" "false"
        Option          "NoFitting" "false"
        Option          "NoPanel" "false"
        Option          "SWcursor" "false"
        Option          "Vsync" "false"
        Option  "AccelMethod"   "EXA"
        Option  "DRI"   "on"
        Option  "MigrationHeuristic"    "greedy"
        Option  "IgnoreACPI"    "yes"
        Driver  "psb"
        Option          "ShadowFB" "true"
        #        Option "AccelMethod" "UXA"
        #Option         "ExaMem" "131072"
        #Option         "ExaScratch" "4"
        #Option         "ExaCached" "false"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
        Option  "DontZap"       "False"
EndSection
```

I have a Asus 1101HA. Also, on kde I enabled XRender composition - System Config->Desktop->Screen Effects advanced tab (approximated names, translating back to English from Portuguese...), so maybe that is the difference.

----------


## woleium

First of all, thanks for the hard work lucazade!

When I run the script on a clean install of lucid netbook remix (running on an eeepc 1101HA) I get a white screen in place of the launch menu (netbook-launcher) which disappears every so often, only to reappear a moment later. I do however get that taskbar at the top, and can launch programs with alt+f2.

The end of the Xorg log has the entry: 


```
[mi] EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop.
```

and dmesg reports:


```
[drm:psb_xhw_add] *ERROR* No Xpsb 3D extension available
```

everytime netbook-launcher trys to start, which i guess is the problem.

There is a comment here that suggests that the issue is related to the line


```
Option “ShadowFB” “true”
```

 in the xorg.conf that you supplied, without which X wont start at all.

I wonder if there is any way to disable 3d in the the netbook-launcher menu...

----------


## Leed

Known Issue, it's because 3d isn't working yet. 

Just logout and upon login, just before you type your password you can switch the session to either Gnome Desktop or Netbook 2D on the bottom of the screen... 

if you have no password, just use the "other" login option to get to the session selection.

----------


## dimonsbo

> If my memory doesn't go wrong, with the sony vaio you have to poke with the "mem" parameter in the grub config file. Try to see the old posts in this thread.


I set mem=2000mb in /etc/default/grub at the end of GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and installed the last Luca's script on clear lucid *.22 - got hanging with black screen at the boot again  :Sad:

----------


## tsip4

> I set mem=2000mb in /etc/default/grub at the end of GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and installed the last Luca's script on clear lucid *.22 - got hanging with black screen at the boot again


Try sudo apt-get remove nvidia* . That worked on my 751h

----------


## lucazade

> I set mem=2000mb in /etc/default/grub at the end of GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and installed the last Luca's script on clear lucid *.22 - got hanging with black screen at the boot again


after editing /etc/default/grub you have to launch:
sudo update-grub

----------


## dimonsbo

> Try sudo apt-get remove nvidia* . That worked on my 751h





> after editing /etc/default/grub you have to launch:
> sudo update-grub


Hallelujah!!!  :Smile: 
Did these 2 things in recovery, don't know what helps, but now it WORKS!  :KDE Star: 
THANX dear friends! Luca, you ROCK!  :Guitar:

----------


## nazoia

Thank you all guys!

Finally I have my EEPC 1101HA working again. It was OK with Karmic, but then I just upgrade to Lucid alpha-x (I can't remember witch one)

Once again, thanks, because as far as I'm aware, all of these was made without Intel's help.

----------


## jbernardo

@nazoia: don't forget to add "acpi_osi=Linux" to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub, to be able to load the eeepc_laptop module and have support for the function keys and the over/underclocking.

----------


## bilenemek

Thanks lucazade script #772 works perfectly,
on an acer one 751h 
after upgrade from karmic, getting angry, reading the forum and purging psb*, running .sh on #772

a really big thanks to all the participants, but last time on karmic the perfect solution was also from lucazade,

hey lucazade you are the one !!!

----------


## Splarz

> @nazoia: don't forget to add "acpi_osi=Linux" to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub, to be able to load the eeepc_laptop module and have support for the function keys and the over/underclocking.


wait a minute: are you able to make the cpu run at 600 MHz, like windows? and obtain the overclock? it's ages i'm looking for this solution! i tried to get some answers about it in the italian forum but nobody could!

----------


## jbernardo

> wait a minute: are you able to make the cpu run at 600 MHz, like windows? and obtain the overclock? it's ages i'm looking for this solution! i tried to get some answers about it in the italian forum but nobody could!


Yes, it works. You can install eee-control (but need to edit one file so it won't try to  control the camera and fail) or you can write values directly to /sys/bus/platform/devices/eeepc/cpufv (300 is overclock, 301 normal, 302 underclock).

----------


## Splarz

[off topic]
hope my eeepc will be back soon from technical assistance.
there are tons of articles which affirm ubuntu consumes more than windows and nobody specifies weather underclock works. i mean: i've never seen, even with unr, a netbook working at 600 MHz.
you're giving me a great news  :KDE Star: 
[/off topic]

----------


## tjanzen

Thanks everyone!  The script worked on my Dell Mini 1010.  I did have to also run the 'sudo apt-get remove nvidia*' as well as changing the composite setting to 'enable' in the /etc/x11/xorg.conf  to fix my icons.

After booting up, I do have a blank screen & flashing curser for about 30 seconds until the login appears. Is this normal?

Also, in Skype, the video screen is quite small (about 2 x 2 inches), but this might be a Skype issue?

thanks again to all who worked on this.

----------


## salvichronic

Mad props on the guys that were able to make this happen! If you happen to be in New York drinks on me.

I tried to enable compositing to try to get rid of the gray backround on wifi and skype but it freezes the laptop on reboot, Any ideas? running dell mini 10

----------


## legoman666

Works OK on my Dell Mini 10 with 10.04. I had to trash the stock netbook-launcher and use netbook-launcher-efl. Also, coming back from sleep seems to crash the video driver sometimes. The background of my wifi icon is also white, as others have mentioned. All in all, very good! Thanks.

----------


## lucazade

> The background of my wifi icon is also white


Notification area is broken because composite is disabled.. enabling GNOME freezes, tried everything.. really don't know how to solve it.

----------


## jbernardo

> Notification area is broken because composite is disabled.. enabling GNOME freezes, tried everything.. really don't know how to solve it.


In KDE you can make composition use Xrender instead of OpenGL. I don't know if you can do that in metacity, but in compiz it used to be possible. Have you tried that?

----------


## Bellerophon

If I go and run the script now and then things get fixed up later re: the notification area and possibly some rudimentary 3D, will it just be as simple as running the new uploaded script to overwrite with the fixed up version?

----------


## lucazade

> In KDE you can make composition use Xrender instead of OpenGL. I don't know if you can do that in metacity, but in compiz it used to be possible. Have you tried that?


Tried but no success...  :Sad: 

Tried debugging gnome-session
(from a failsafe xterm session from GDM, and then run "gnome-session --debug 2>&1 | tee gnome-session.log" )

WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXDestroyPixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!

----------


## lucazade

composite enable and notification area working on GNOME!

i've to check how many things i've modified to make it working .. EhehEheh

i'll post/submit the fix  :Popcorn:

----------


## lucazade

Remove compiz and update /etc/X11/xorg.conf



```
Section "ServerFlags"
	Option "AIGLX" "true"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
	Option	"Composite" "Enable"
	Option	"RENDER" "Enable"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier "GMA500"
	Driver "psb"
	Option "DRI" "on"
	Option "ShadowFB" "true"
	Option "DownScale" "false"
	Option "ExaNoComposite" "false"
	#Option "ExaMem" "131072"
	#Option "ExaScratch" "4"
	#Option "ExaCached" "false"
	Option "IgnoreACPI" "true"
	Option "LidTimer" "false"
	Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
	Option "NoAccel" "false"
	Option "NoFitting" "false"
	Option "NoPanel" "false"
	Option "SWcursor" "false"
	Option "Vsync" "false"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Mode    0666
EndSection
```

----------


## m0dcm

> composite enable and notification area working on GNOME!
> 
> i've to check how many things i've modified to make it working .. EhehEheh
> 
> i'll post/submit the fix


That's great news, not going to ask how you fixed it  :Smile: , I'll install 10.04 this afternoon after I've been shopping with the wife, I think it's about time I took the plunge.... Just a shame about Compiz and the 3D, but hey what more could we ask for from a man who is almost a saint?

Great work Lucazade.....

----------


## pmlxuser

> but hey what more could we ask for from a man who is almost a saint?
> ..


+1000 votes

----------


## woleium

> Known Issue, it's because 3d isn't working yet. 
> 
> Just logout and upon login, just before you type your password you can switch the session to either Gnome Desktop or Netbook 2D on the bottom of the screen... 
> 
> if you have no password, just use the "other" login option to get to the session selection.


Wouldn't it be a good idea to add 


```
sudo sed -i 's/DefaultSession=une/DefaultSession=une-efl/g' /etc/gdm/custom.conf
```

to the script then?

----------


## lucazade

> Wouldn't it be a good idea to add 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo sed -i 's/DefaultSession=une/DefaultSession=une-efl/g' /etc/gdm/custom.conf
> ```
> 
> to the script then?


with composite enabled netbook launcher should work.. don't have unr to test.

----------


## stayfrosty555

When trying to lauch the poulsbo_lucid.sh script i get the error "Syntax error: "(" unexpected" on line 4.

----------


## lucazade

> When trying to lauch the poulsbo_lucid.sh script i get the error "Syntax error: "(" unexpected" on line 4.


wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...ulsbo_lucid.sh && *bash* ./poulsbo_lucid.sh

----------


## prankster_mk

Ciao Lucazade io ho un sony Vaio X con qs benedettissima scheda video...
Ho provato a inserire "enable" alle voci compiz e compositing, ma al riavvio schermo nero con solo il puntatore del mouse visibile... Lo script era stato digerito bene, anche se provando a ingrandire il pannello restava la striscia più scura in basso( e le icone rimanevano della stessa grandezza) e l'applet di rete che aveva un colore tutto suo...

Grazie!

ps devo tradurre in inglese?

----------


## Napitok

> Nope caused a freeze when starting up. But it is strange
> 
> ............
> 
> 
> ```
> ........
> 
>         Option "ShadowFB" "true"
> ...


There is a problem. At first you should change 

```
Option "ShadowFB" "true"
```

 to 

```
#Option "ShadowFB" "true"
```

 .

After that you are to switch composition from OpenGL to XRandr by JBernardo method (System Config->Desktop->Screen Effects advanced tab).

After that you can change again 


```
#Option "ShadowFB" "true"
```

to


```
Option "ShadowFB" "true"
```

in your xorg.conf.

----------


## stayfrosty555

> wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...ulsbo_lucid.sh && *bash* ./poulsbo_lucid.sh


Thank you! It works perfect now.

----------


## lucazade

> Ciao Lucazade io ho un sony Vaio X con qs benedettissima scheda video...
> Ho provato a inserire "enable" alle voci compiz e compositing, ma al riavvio schermo nero con solo il puntatore del mouse visibile... Lo script era stato digerito bene, anche se provando a ingrandire il pannello restava la striscia più scura in basso( e le icone rimanevano della stessa grandezza) e l'applet di rete che aveva un colore tutto suo...
> 
> Grazie!
> 
> ps devo tradurre in inglese?


Devi rimuovere compiz da synaptic o dal software center e abilitare il composite dentro xorg.conf.

----------


## prankster_mk

Scusa l'ignoranza ma per modificare l'xorg.conf (dato che ho solo lo schermo nero col puntatore) dovrei entrare dal live cd, rimettere il disable su compiz e compositing, per poi procedere a disinstallare compiz e ri mettere gli "enable"?

----------


## nekr0z

> with composite enabled netbook launcher should work.. don't have unr to test.


It doesn't. Actually, it's strange: with your new xorg.conf on my system 3D Netbook launcher doesn't work, but system starts OK and the panel indicators are of appropriate colour. 2D Netbook launcher disappears 5 seconds after login (Gnome panel never appears) and leaves the system useless (pointer reacts to mouse, keyboard doesn't react, screen is an empty wallpaper). Mind you, 2D Netbook launcher works OK with previous xorg.conf (but for panel indicators, naturally).

System is EeePC 1101HA.

----------


## godxzilla

Thanks for all your hard work on this guys.  Got this working on a fresh install of Karmic on an AO751h. I had all but given up on it but now this!   I don't need 3d just some decent 2d and this is just the thing.

One thing, I came into this thread late it it was quite hard to find the info I needed.  I found it quickest by going to the code.google.com and saw the comments there.  Maybe the OP should put those basic 2 steps into the first post so we always know where to go to get the latest news without reading 85 pages (which I did , great info in here)

----------


## yeahitsmeagain

I finished a successful fresh install on a Dell Mini 12 thanks to Lucazade and the whole team.  My new laptop envy is cured!

You've restored my faith in Italia and almost made up for Materazzi.  Almost  :Wink:

----------


## jbernardo

> You've restored my faith in Italia and almost made up for Materazzi.  Almost


What if I told you I'm not Italian, I just live here?  :Wink:

----------


## SlonUA

*PPA for Lucid is ready.*
https://edge.launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/ppa

*It's just 'Alpha 1' build.*
https://edge.launchpad.net/gma500/testing/alpha1

*Please, feel free to submit bugs.*
https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gma500

_GMA500 Team_
https://edge.launchpad.net/~gma500

----------


## jbernardo

For almost working 3d (there is still bitmap corruption, but at least now it seems stable), add this ppa; https://launchpad.net/~albertomilone/+archive/ppa and update. Make sure you install packages ending with tseliot3 (at least 3). Then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and comment (add a # to the beginning of the line) the line with 'Option "ShadowFB"'.
Restart X and you should have 3d and video.

Edit: Scrolling is broken at least in firefox and in konsole, so you might want to wait a little.

----------


## Temposs

> For almost working 3d (there is still bitmap corruption, but at least now it seems stable), add this ppa; https://launchpad.net/~albertomilone/+archive/ppa and update. Make sure you install packages ending with tseliot3 (at least 3). Then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and comment (add a # to the beginning of the line) the line with 'Option "ShadowFB"'.
> Restart X and you should have 3d and video.


Will this be integrated into the gma500 project eventually? 

Great work so far, guys. I know how this is a quite difficult project, but it will give a lot of value to hundreds and thousands all over the world. My experience doing this kind of work for a printer driver allows me to identify with this process.

I've been following this thread so my brother will be able to upgrade his machine eventually.

----------


## mikewhatever

> Will this be integrated into the gma500 project eventually? ...


Probably not, simply because there is no gma500 project.  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Temposs

> Probably not, simply because there is no gma500 project.


Sure there is:

http://code.google.com/p/gma500/
https://edge.launchpad.net/~gma500

EDIT: It's the whole point of this thread, eh?

----------


## herr doktor

> What if I told you I'm not Italian, I just live here?


I'd tell you that Parma is not so a bad place ... food is great and people a lot friendlier than generally is in northern Italy  :Smile: 

great work!

----------


## olmo62

> For almost working 3d (there is still bitmap corruption, but at least now it seems stable), add this ppa; https://launchpad.net/~albertomilone/+archive/ppa and update. Make sure you install packages ending with tseliot3 (at least 3). Then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and comment (add a # to the beginning of the line) the line with 'Option "ShadowFB"'.
> Restart X and you should have 3d and video.
> 
> Edit: Scrolling is broken at least in firefox and in konsole, so you might want to wait a little.


ahhh...question: my webcam image very slow. No 3d = slow webcam ?

----------


## ocbexpress

I'm updating Ubuntu.com's Howtos.
Because I have an Asus 1201HA, I'm starting writing down a preliminary guide for the new Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid, then I'll move the video step on appropriate page and so on.
So have a look at:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidOn1201ha
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...hines/Netbooks

And now my question:
HOW TO INSTALL IT?
(1) with the command "wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...ulsbo_lucid.sh  && bash ./poulsbo_lucid.sh" ?
(2) or with some PPA? witch one? and then you have to modify the X configuration?

and, FOR 3D?
"For almost working 3d (there is still bitmap corruption, but at least  now it seems stable), add this ppa; https://launchpad.net/~albertomilone/+archive/ppa  and update. Make sure you install packages ending with tseliot3 (at  least 3). Then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and comment (add a # to the  beginning of the line) the line with 'Option "ShadowFB"'.
Restart X and you should have 3d and video.
Edit: Scrolling is broken at least in firefox and in konsole, so you  might want to wait a little." ???

Please confirm so I can write down a good howto for all.
A last thing: do you appreciate a link to your persons or to a project page?

Thank You,
Valerio from Roma

----------


## olmo62

Vale...usa l'opzione 1

wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...ulsbo_lucid.sh && bash ./poulsbo_lucid.sh

meglio se da root.

Il 3d , se non ho capito male, e' ancora molto "beta"...meglio aspettare qualche giorno  :Smile:

----------


## kgingeri

Hey Anyone,  I just reinstalled 10.04 UNE to ensure I have a clean system, but now I'm getting errors like:


```
...

STEP 3
Installing package libdrm-poulsbo1_2.3.0-1ubuntu0sarvatt4~1004um1_i386.deb... DONE
Installing package libdrm-poulsbo1-dbg_2.3.0-1ubuntu0sarvatt4~1004um1_i386.deb... DONE
Installing package libva1_0.31.0-1+sds9.1_i386.deb... DONE
Installing package libva1-dbg_0.31.0-1+sds9.1_i386.deb... DONE
Installing package poulsbo-config_0.1_all.deb... DONE
Installing package psb-firmware_0.30-0ubuntu1netbook1_i386.deb... DONE
Installing package psb-kernel-source_4.42.0-0ubuntu2~1004um1_all.deb... DONE
Installing package xpsb-glx_0.18-0ubuntu1netbook2~1004um1_i386.deb... dpkg-deb (subprocess): short read in buffer_copy (failed to write to pipe in copy)
dpkg-deb: subprocess paste returned error exit status 2
dpkg: error processing /tmp/xpsb-glx_0.18-0ubuntu1netbook2~1004um1_i386.deb (--install):
 short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/dri/psb_dri.so')
Errors were encountered while processing:
 /tmp/xpsb-glx_0.18-0ubuntu1netbook2~1004um1_i386.deb
FAIL
Installing package xpsb-glx-dbg_0.18-0ubuntu1netbook2~1004um1_i386.deb... dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xpsb-glx-dbg:
 xpsb-glx-dbg depends on xpsb-glx (= 0.18-0ubuntu1netbook2~1004um1); however:
  Package xpsb-glx is not installed.
dpkg: error processing xpsb-glx-dbg (--install):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
Errors were encountered while processing:
 xpsb-glx-dbg
FAIL
Installing package xserver-xorg-video-psb_0.36.0-0ubuntu3~1004um3_i386.deb... DONE
Installing package xserver-xorg-video-psb-dbg_0.36.0-0ubuntu3~1004um3_i386.deb... DONE

STEP 4
...
```

Any ideas? (this was using the "wget ..." script)

UPDATE:  Just did a reinstall and I get a ton of errors.  The PPA method is not working for me either - can't find psb-modules at all?  I may not have a clue about this, but it did work for me previously  ;v)

----------


## jbernardo

> And now my question:
> HOW TO INSTALL IT?
> (1) with the command "wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...ulsbo_lucid.sh  && bash ./poulsbo_lucid.sh" ?
> (2) or with some PPA? witch one? and then you have to modify the X configuration?


You can do it both ways - use Lucazade script, or use the gma500 ppa - https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/ppa. In both cases, you won't have to edit xorg.conf after things are stable, because the package pouslbo-config will do it for you. For now, the script is safer, as it is setting the "correct" options in xorg.conf




> and, FOR 3D?


For 3D you should wait. Either it will be available as a fix for xorg-core, and so you'll need a PPA until it gets into backports, or will be a patch for the psb drivers, and you won't need any extras. For now, you can use the PPA I indicated, and have 3D but with bitmap and scroll problems.




> A last thing: do you appreciate a link to your persons or to a project page?
> 
> Thank You,
> Valerio from Roma


You can do both, for me is the same.
PS: Does the 1201HA need the "Acpi_osi=Linux" entry in grub to be able to load the eeepc_laptop module, like the 1101HA?

----------


## ocbexpress

> PS: Does the 1201HA need the "Acpi_osi=Linux" entry in grub to be able to load the eeepc_laptop module, like the 1101HA?


Yes, I changed the option in /etc/default/grub like this:
_GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor splash"_

Regards,
Valerio from Roma

----------


## lokutus25

Seems there are some problems with Dropbox. I downloaded the last http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...ulsbo_lucid.sh script but not all the wget inside retrieve packages.
Look:
--2010-05-14 10:01:26--  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...4~psb_i386.deb
Resolving dl.dropbox.com... 174.129.212.16, 174.129.242.127, 184.73.197.198, ...
Connecting to dl.dropbox.com|174.129.212.16|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 NOT FOUND
2010-05-14 10:01:26 ERROR 404: NOT FOUND.

--2010-05-14 10:01:26--  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...4~psb_i386.deb
Resolving dl.dropbox.com... 174.129.33.164, 174.129.212.16, 174.129.242.127, ...
Connecting to dl.dropbox.com|174.129.33.164|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 NOT FOUND
2010-05-14 10:01:27 ERROR 404: NOT FOUND.

It doesn't seems my problem because some of the packages are retrieved wile others are not.
Am I right?

Thanks Guys!

----------


## lucazade

> Seems there are some problems with Dropbox. I downloaded the last http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...ulsbo_lucid.sh script but not all the wget inside retrieve packages.
> Look:
> --2010-05-14 10:01:26--  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...4~psb_i386.deb
> Resolving dl.dropbox.com... 174.129.212.16, 174.129.242.127, 184.73.197.198, ...
> Connecting to dl.dropbox.com|174.129.212.16|:80... connected.
> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 NOT FOUND
> 2010-05-14 10:01:26 ERROR 404: NOT FOUND.
> 
> --2010-05-14 10:01:26--  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...4~psb_i386.deb
> ...


Looks like there is some old version of the script in your dir, remove it and re-try

----------


## lokutus25

> Looks like there is some old version of the script in your dir, remove it and re-try


Me stupid! wget didn't replace the script while downloading it. My fault!
Thanx for the patience!

----------


## honikos

> For almost working 3d (there is still bitmap corruption, but at least now it seems stable), add this ppa; https://launchpad.net/~albertomilone/+archive/ppa and update. Make sure you install packages ending with tseliot3 (at least 3). Then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and comment (add a # to the beginning of the line) the line with 'Option "ShadowFB"'.
> Restart X and you should have 3d and video.
> 
> Edit: Scrolling is broken at least in firefox and in konsole, so you might want to wait a little.





> (add a # to the beginning of the line) the line with 'Option  "Shado wFB"'


 . didn't work on my asus 1101 ha.  :Confused: I think it has somesthing to do with acpi and batterycheck - service. Wasn't able to log in neither in recovery modus. had to fix it on console with vim editor. now all works fine but cpu-stress is very high. memory usage is quite low.... any idea?
---------------
asus 1101 ha, gma500 video

----------


## ikeji

Hi all,
Thanks for all committing.

I try to enable composite, and it works on my Dell Mini12.
This means fix status icon color and see movies fine.

I just changed follow line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf 
  Option  "Composite" "Disable"
to
  Option  "Composite" "Enable"

Thanks,

----------


## ocbexpress

> For almost working 3d (there is still bitmap  corruption, but at least now it seems stable), add this ppa; https://launchpad.net/~albertomilone/+archive/ppa  and update. Make sure you install packages ending with tseliot3 (at  least 3). Then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and comment (add a # to the  beginning of the line) the line with 'Option "ShadowFB"'.
> Restart X and you should have 3d and video.
> 
> Edit: Scrolling is broken at least in firefox and in konsole, so you  might want to wait a little.





> I try to enable composite, and it works on my Dell Mini12.
> This means fix status icon color and see movies fine.
> 
> I just changed follow line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf 
>   Option  "Composite" "Disable"
> to
>   Option  "Composite" "Enable"



Still Have Scrolling broken in firefox? Or have you a 3D support method to explain us?

Thank you,
Valerio from Roma

----------


## dvbportal

> Hi all,
> Thanks for all committing.
> 
> I try to enable composite, and it works on my Dell Mini12.
> This means fix status icon color and see movies fine.
> 
> I just changed follow line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf 
>   Option  "Composite" "Disable"
> to
> ...


Works for me too (EeePC). The inverted icon is gone. Great tip, but I wonder how this is possible without 3D support in the driver. Anyway, thanks for sharing.

----------


## AlteredState

> Hey Anyone,  I just reinstalled 10.04 UNE to ensure I have a clean system, but now I'm getting errors like:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> STEP 3
> Installing package libdrm-poulsbo1_2.3.0-1ubuntu0sarvatt4~1004um1_i386.deb... DONE
> Installing package libdrm-poulsbo1-dbg_2.3.0-1ubuntu0sarvatt4~1004um1_i386.deb... DONE
> ...


I am also getting similar errors while upgrading my poulsbo drivers. It can't install the package "psb-kernel-source_4.42.0-0ubuntu2~1004um1_all.deb". After that, the dependent packages are also broken. The older version of the script worked fine, I had a working Lucid for the last 3 days.

The netbook model is AO751h. 

I can't paste the exact error because I rebooted after the update and have a blinking blank xorg server  :Sad:

----------


## Napitok

> The netbook model is AO751h. 
> 
> I can't paste the exact error because I rebooted after the update and have a blinking blank xorg server


You use "sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-psb .....(other packeges)". After that You should use script again and all be good  :Smile:

----------


## AlteredState

> You use "sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-psb .....(other packeges)". After that You should use script again and all be good


Thank you, but doesn't lucazade script already purge the packages before reinstalling them?

In order to avoid reinstalling the existing Lucid, how can i boot again to vesa to run the script again? With the blinking Xorg, i somehow can't get to a tty to rerun the script (ctrl+alt+f1 or f2 does not work).

----------


## jbernardo

> In order to avoid reinstalling the existing Lucid, how can i boot again to vesa to run the script again? With the blinking Xorg, i somehow can't get to a tty to rerun the script (ctrl+alt+f1 or f2 does not work).


You can try removing /etc/X11/xorg.conf, boot into a recovery console and it should be easy.

----------


## tsip4

> In order to avoid reinstalling the existing Lucid, how can i boot again to vesa to run the script again? With the blinking Xorg, i somehow can't get to a tty to rerun the script (ctrl+alt+f1 or f2 does not work).


Also you can run the script from recovery console.

----------


## SLamontagne

For me on a Dell mini 1010, running the script and then enable composite in the xorg.conf will make that the icon are of the good color and that youtube video are fluid. 

Webcam is not fluid and I run the 2D netbook launcher.

----------


## Napitok

> Thank you, but doesn't lucazade script already purge the packages before reinstalling them?
> 
> In order to avoid reinstalling the existing Lucid, how can i boot again to vesa to run the script again? With the blinking Xorg, i somehow can't get to a tty to rerun the script (ctrl+alt+f1 or f2 does not work).


You should loa your LiveUSB.
After that you are to open you terminal and enter 


```
sudo dolphin
```

 or 

```
sudo nautilus
```

After that you are to find /boot folfer of installed system.
After that you are to go to /boot/grub and open grub.cfg with Gedit or Kate.
In this file you are to change following line:


```
set default="0"
```

 to 

```
set default="1"
```

That will allow you to boot kernel rescue mode.
After that save changes and reboot.
Your system will load without graphics. Then you remove packages with purge. After that use 

```
rm poulsbo_lucid.sh
```

. Then you  are to use 

```
sudo wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma500/scripts/poulsbo_lucid.sh && bash ./poulsbo_lucid.sh
```

After your are to reboot and change bacg in you gurb.cfg "set default" to 0.

----------


## Leed

The driver is running really well on my T91 after the last attempt using the 2d Netlauncher and the ppa installation

I've encountered two new bugs:

-screen goes blank when rotating using xrandr (also doesn't come back after full rotation to initial state)
-With no reason at all suddenly mouse and keyboard stop working. You can however attach an external mouse and use it. Must reboot to get both working again, happened to me twice so far.

----------


## bedgen

is that script will work with gma 3150?

----------


## AlteredState

> You should loa your LiveUSB.
> After that you are to open you terminal and enter 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo dolphin
> ```
> 
>  or 
> ...


Thank you for the instructions. I have managed to fix the issue yesterday. Didn't know how to boot into the rescue console (GRUB2 has the shift to enter the menu). After that I had problems with establishing my internet connection through the console, but i made my way around it and succeeded.

Also, the "composite" fix is working quite nicely.
A big thanks to lucazade, jbernardo and others  :Smile:

----------


## sanjaya

Great news!

This script and patches work on my Asus 1201HAB with Ubuntu Lucid Lynx 10.04. I have my resolution back to 1366 x 768 on my 12.1 inch screen. Things look great and the video functionality is much improved as well.

Once again the Linux community provides the support that companies do not, Intel in this case dropped the ball. I am always amazed how, in the Linux community, somebody is always working to help improve our lives.

Spread the word about this patch.

My thanks to Lucazade!! Question: Will there be a PPA available to keep it updated?

And mangos for everyone if you make it to Brazil!

Keep up the great work!

Thanks from:

Sanjaya Yogi in Macae, RJ, Brazil

----------


## prankster_mk

What should I do to add the ppa for 3d acceleration?  I tried with   "sudo add-apt-repository https://launchpad.net/~albertome/+archive/ppa"  but the answer was:   Error: 'https://launchpad.net/~albertomilone/+archive/ppa' invalid  Thanks all!

----------


## jbernardo

Sanjaya, se não fosse a alfândega italiana ficar com tudo, eu dizia para mandar as mangas...  :Smile: 

There will be a ppa - https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/ppa already has the same packages Lucazade is loading with his script.

Prankster_mk - open that link in a browser and get the correct ppa from that page.

----------


## Napitok

> What should I do to add the ppa for 3d acceleration?  I tried with   "sudo add-apt-repository https://launchpad.net/~albertome/+archive/ppa"  but the answer was:   Error: 'https://launchpad.net/~albertomilone/+archive/ppa' invalid  Thanks all!


Thats incorrect. Use this:


```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:albertomilone/ppa
```

----------


## mikewhatever

> is that script will work with gma 3150?


No. The script is for gma500 only.

----------


## alfrenovsky

With the last Lucazade script I can work again with my dell mini 1010.

There's any way to enable XV? 

I don't need 3D. But I'll like to play full screen movies smoothly.

What albertomilone packages do I need ?

----------


## _salem_

> The driver is running really well on my T91 after the last attempt using the 2d Netlauncher and the ppa installation
> ...
> -With no reason at all suddenly mouse and keyboard stop working. You can however attach an external mouse and use it. Must reboot to get both working again, happened to me twice so far.


Not sure if this will help, but I very occasionally get the same thing on my T91 running Karmic. Touching the touchscreen and moving the cursor from there seems to re-enable the trackpad and keyboard though. I have no idea why, but it's better than having to reboot.

----------


## alfrenovsky

With the last lucazade script I have an ocassional bug.
After sleep & wake up, sometimes I have a black screen.
All I have to do is close the lid to force a new suspend and then wake up. And then the screen starts perfecly.

----------


## jbernardo

> With the last Lucazade script I can work again with my dell mini 1010.
> 
> There's any way to enable XV? 
> 
> I don't need 3D. But I'll like to play full screen movies smoothly.
> 
> What albertomilone packages do I need ?


As for now, I don't really recommend installing the albertomilone packages, as they break more than they fix. But if you really want to try, you only need xserver-xorg-core and xserver-common.

----------


## ii Candor ii

Working great on Acer 751h ZA3 netbook at 1366x768 resolution. YouTube streaming is fluid as well as scrolling. Thank you!

----------


## publicy

idem on Acer 751H, but with inverted icons.
Is there anything to do about it ?
Enabling composite makes a black screen with mouse only.

Anything to do ?
Thanks a lot for all that heve already been done !!!!

----------


## lucazade

> idem on Acer 751H, but with inverted icons.
> Is there anything to do about it ?
> Enabling composite makes a black screen with mouse only.
> 
> Anything to do ?
> Thanks a lot for all that heve already been done !!!!


Uninstall compiz and enable composite. Compiz requires a GLX 1.3 extension not available in this poulsbo drivers.

----------


## Napitok

Today I've delete ppa and remove all packages from there and use Lucazades script again. And all is good with scrolling.

----------


## yigal.weinstein

1st: L. Yes I tested myself it is undeniable that the repository is working again.  Thank you for getting back to me so quickly, wow.  All I know is that upon my attempt to run the script the packages weren't fetched.  No matter as

2ndly: It was xorg.conf.  The PPA works nicely, except for not having the correct xorg.conf.

Old Message:

The repository for poulsbo_lucid.sh at dropbox is no more, evidenced by going to said link http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma500/deb_lucid.  If it is in your power please upload a working repository.

In my attempt to use the GMA500 PPA I ended up with a black screen, upon attempting to revert by removing all packages from this PPA and using poulsbo_lucid.sh the packages are no longer available for download and upon checking, the website is no longer operational. Thank you yw

----------


## lucazade

> The repository for poulsbo_lucid.sh at dropbox is no more


dropbox repository is still here..



```
wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma500/deb_lucid/libdrm-poulsbo1_2.3.0-1ubuntu0sarvatt4~1004um1_i386.deb
--2010-05-17 21:33:53--  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma500/deb_lucid/libdrm-poulsbo1_2.3.0-1ubuntu0sarvatt4~1004um1_i386.deb
Risoluzione di dl.dropbox.com... 75.101.129.115, 75.101.136.120, 75.101.142.97, ...
Connessione a dl.dropbox.com|75.101.129.115|:80... connesso.
HTTP richiesta inviata, in attesa di risposta... 200 OK
Lunghezza: 21714 (21K) [application/x-debian-package]
Salvataggio in: "libdrm-poulsbo1_2.3.0-1ubuntu0sarvatt4~1004um1_i386.deb"

100%[======================================>] 21.714      43,6K/s   in 0,5s    

2010-05-17 21:33:54 (43,6 KB/s) - "libdrm-poulsbo1_2.3.0-1ubuntu0sarvatt4~1004um1_i386.deb" salvato [21714/21714]
```

----------


## SCBrazil

Thanks for all the hard work and long hours that went into this. 
I am a novice user, having no idea what I'm doing with all this code. So I read the last ten pages of threads, copied the parts that I think most similar to my situation and took the plunge. 
I have an Acer 751h. Here's what I did;
1. Fresh install of Kubuntu 10.4
2. sudo apt-get update (and) upgrade
3. wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...ulsbo_lucid.sh && bash ./poulsbo_lucid.sh
4. After reading that some users of the 751h get a black screen, I did
sudo apt-get remove nvidia*


Kubuntu booted to the username/password box ok. The resolution had changed and looked good. But as the KDE splash screen icons started to load, it froze. To thaw it, the only thing that worked was to unplug and take the battery. I tried booting a number of times, all with the same result.
Any suggestions please?

----------


## Spock112

Hi,
thank you all for your work ...

But I'm still confused by that things to do to get it to work (it works) ... but to get the best performance.

I have a ASUS 1101HA ...

I've run the script ... edit the xorg.conf (to the last one i saw postet here) 

edit the grub default with the mem option and the 2 acpi stuff ...

are there any other things to do? blacklist some fb modules ...

could someone plz add all this stuff to the wiki ... or to the google project page ... so that it is easyer to set it up quickly ... that would be very nice ...

Again thank you for your work!

----------


## alfrenovsky

Surprise!

In dell mini 1010.

Updated with the last script and now I have GLX.
glxgears, glxheads and glxdemo shows things instead of just freeze with a black background window.

Still no xvideo, xover nor vaapi output in mplayer. Can't see movies in fullscreen.

Again the same problem with suspend. I have suspend configured on lid close when on battery power. Sometimes I suspend and get a black screen on wake up. I have to re-suspend (closing the lid) and wake up and then it works.

----------


## BigRay

Hi all,
Sorry for my english, i'm from paris!
... I want to use ubuntu lucid on my acer aspire one 751h 2gb of ram
but what should i do to get sound: OK Watching videos: OK 3D: OK

i'm learnin to use ubuntu for the first time and i think it's a good OS cuz it's free, and i'm bored with windows seven

and i just want to thanks all the members " all of you are the MAN " good job guy's

----------


## SCBrazil

Hi,
Welcome to Ubuntu (I use Kubuntu but to all intents and purposes, it's the same thing). Believe me, the fact that it's free is not the best thing about it. 
Not sure if you are in the right thread as this is about video and resolution. Are you getting 1366 x 968 3D and 2D ok straight after install by the way?
We are using the same machine and I too had sound problems after installing. Do you get no sound at all or just not in your browser? 
This thread worked for me. Good luck.
http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/inde...opic=3108441.0

----------


## waffleez_89

i got the max resolution working and everything but everytime i try compiz my screen goes blank and all i can see is my wallpaper and mouse.  i tried updating my xorg.conf file. can anyone help me?

----------


## alfrenovsky

> i got the max resolution working and everything but everytime i try compiz my screen goes blank and all i can see is my wallpaper and mouse.  i tried updating my xorg.conf file. can anyone help me?


Compiz still doesn't works.

----------


## Splarz

my experience on my EEEPC 1101HA:
i've installed the GMA500 driver using _deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gma500/ppa/ubuntu lucid main_: perfect.
then i've changed grub file with this string (advised by ocbexpress): _GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor splash"_
unfortunately brightness controls, which were functioning before, are broken: i can see the display control but this has no effect, even if i install eee-control.
any idea?

----------


## MFonville

> my experience on my EEEPC 1101HA:
> i've installed the GMA500 driver using _deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gma500/ppa/ubuntu lucid main_: perfect.
> then i've changed grub file with this string (advised by ocbexpress): _GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor splash"_
> unfortunately brightness controls, which were functioning before, are broken: i can see the display control but this has no effect, even if i install eee-control.
> any idea?


Did you run 'sudo update-grub' after changing the GRUB file?
And you should check in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf that 'Option "IgnoreACPI"' is not enabled (thus line removed or commented out with a #)

----------


## lucazade

The PPA repository has been updated and now it install correctly

Look at this page for installation instructions:

http://code.google.com/p/gma500/wiki/PPARepository

Bug reports and any feedback are always welcome

_The bash script (poulsbo_lucid.sh) is not valid anymore!_

----------


## PiersHarding

Hi Lucazade and all the rest of the contributors to a solution for gma 500 support - thanks for all your help with this, much appreciated from a now happy Dell Mini 10 owner.

Cheers.

----------


## waffleez_89

i updated using the repo you posted and now suspend doesnt work >.>. i have full resolution tho

----------


## jbernardo

> my experience on my EEEPC 1101HA:
> i've installed the GMA500 driver using _deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gma500/ppa/ubuntu lucid main_: perfect.
> then i've changed grub file with this string (advised by ocbexpress): _GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor splash"_
> unfortunately brightness controls, which were functioning before, are broken: i can see the display control but this has no effect, even if i install eee-control.
> any idea?


Take out the acpi_backlight entry, you don't need it on a 1101HA.

----------


## Leed

upon update via ppa I get an error message 



```
E: psb-kernel-source: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
```

Is this normal or do I have to completely uninstall and try again from scratch?

--Edit

Silly me, still had the poulsbo_config.sh from the installer script in my home directory. Somehow that got triggered instead of the proper installer... just had to delete and reinstall the drivers

----------


## Splarz

> Did you run 'sudo update-grub' after changing the GRUB file?


yes i did



> And you should check in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf that 'Option "IgnoreACPI"' is not enabled (thus line removed or commented out with a #)


there is not, this is my xorg.conf: 

```
Section "DRI"
	Mode	0666
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
	Driver	"psb"
	Option	"ShadowFB"	"True"
EndSection
```




> Take out the acpi_backlight entry, you don't need it on a 1101HA.


thought about it, but it was not working... but i can try another time!

thanks guys!

*[edit]*
brightness keys work even though it takes a looot of time: is it the same for you too? i press them and i have to wait seconds (minutes?) in order to see the control displaying to me.
on the contrary, no prob with sound keys.

eee-control: i tried to install it using this repo 

```
deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/eee-control/eee-control/ubuntu lucid main
```

is it correct? i get back a communication error between eee-control-daemon and eee-control-tray ("camera" is involved)

and last but not least: should i check something to help you solving the problems with poulsbo driver?

----------


## jbernardo

> thought about it, but it was not working... but i can try another time!


I don't have it on my 1101HA, and under kubuntu the brightness keys work well with eee-control installed and patched. So you shouldn't need it also, but maybe with gnome it is different.

----------


## simplygades

Well, I installed a fresh copy of Lucid today and then the psb drivers from the GMA 500 ppa. Works fine  :Smile: . Then I thought about trying KDE too, but I had the problem reported above, system freeze during KDE splash screen (never loads). 
Jbernardo since you mention it works for u, could I be doing something wrong? My xorg.conf is that minimal 

```
Section "DRI"
    Mode    0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option        "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Configured Video Device"
    Driver    "psb"
    Option    "ShadowFB"    "True"
EndSection
```

----------


## lucazade

> Well, I installed a fresh copy of Lucid today and then the psb drivers from the GMA 500 ppa. Works fine . Then I thought about trying KDE too, but I had the problem reported above, system freeze during KDE splash screen (never loads). 
> Jbernardo since you mention it works for u, could I be doing something wrong? My xorg.conf is that minimal 
> 
> ```
> Section "DRI"
>     Mode    0666
> EndSection
> 
> Section "Extensions"
> ...


this xorg.conf should be enough, at least here on GNOME and on Acer.
Let me know if ok..

----------


## jbernardo

> *[edit]*
> brightness keys work even though it takes a looot of time: is it the same for you too? i press them and i have to wait seconds (minutes?) in order to see the control displaying to me.
> on the contrary, no prob with sound keys.
> 
> eee-control: i tried to install it using this repo 
> 
> ```
> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/eee-control/eee-control/ubuntu lucid main
> ```
> ...


As for the delay with the brightness keys, I've seen that a couple of times, but couldn't understand what was happening. I think it was before I edited /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/EeeControl/models.py. Check my post here to see what I had to do with a previous version of eee-control. Right now with the lucid version you'll probably only need to add the 

```
self.features = "wifi", "bt", "reader", "touchpad"
```

 line.

----------


## jbernardo

> Well, I installed a fresh copy of Lucid today and then the psb drivers from the GMA 500 ppa. Works fine . Then I thought about trying KDE too, but I had the problem reported above, system freeze during KDE splash screen (never loads). 
> Jbernardo since you mention it works for u, could I be doing something wrong? My xorg.conf is that minimal


That should work... I can't post mine right now as I don't have my netbook here right now, but I'll do it ASAP, as it is somewhat more complicated than that.

----------


## justjoe86

Just want to say thanks very much to lucozade for this - I have a nokia booklet and when i took it home and ran it on windows i was really regretting the purchase. I'm not anti windows per se (sorry!) but this machine is clearly not fast enough for it.

I'm new to ubuntu but already loving it and enjoying learning -  

This fix for the graphics worked great. And after installing restricted-extras it's all running nicely. One question - is it possible to get my HDMI out to work? I tried it just now and nothing happened.

I love this netbook now - it's working great, has long battery life and internal 3g and seems to be built nicely. So anyone who has just bought one and is pulling their hair out - well done finding this forum, it should help you out. GET RID OF WINDOWS QUICK!

Thanks!

----------


## simplygades

To* Lucazade* and* Jbernardo:* 
No problems in Gnome, works perfectly (given the driver's quality ). So I have no option but being thankful to you guys who contributed to this. Just being curious to test KDE, but no big deal anyway. I believe that modifying my xorg to match Jbernardo's will work (not need to hurry though, as I can work on my Acer just fine  :Smile:  ). Thanks for the instant replies!

----------


## lucazade

https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=28077

X segfault bug opened upstream.. it's related to exa acceleration currently broken in poulsbo

----------


## MFonville

> As for the delay with the brightness keys, I've seen that a couple of times, but couldn't understand what was happening. I think it was before I edited /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/EeeControl/models.py. Check my post here to see what I had to do with a previous version of eee-control. Right now with the lucid version you'll probably only need to add the 
> 
> ```
> self.features = "wifi", "bt", "reader", "touchpad"
> ```
> 
>  line.


About eee-control, I am the maintainer of the eee-control launchpad repository.
I will make an update soon (in about a week or so, because only then I will have time) but I would also like to point people to Jupiter (jupiter.sf.net) which was a follow-up project of the creator of eee-control

----------


## jbernardo

> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=28077
> 
> X segfault bug opened upstream.. it's related to exa acceleration currently broken in poulsbo


This is good news. Now maybe we can someone who knows what he is doing in X to looak at and maybe to fix it, instead of a diletante like me just hacking around.  :Smile:

----------


## jbernardo

> About eee-control, I am the maintainer of the eee-control launchpad repository.
> I will make an update soon (in about a week or so, because only then I will have time) but I would also like to point people to Jupiter (jupiter.sf.net) which was a follow-up project of the creator of eee-control


Thanks! I'll look into Jupiter this week, to see how it compares with eee-control.

As for the change for the 1101HA, the problem is that the pseudo-file for camera is created, but any test for it returns "file not found", and that crashes eee-daemon.

----------


## gtaluvit

Used the PPA to install on Lucid UNR on a Dell Mini 12. Using UNR 2D since 3D doesn't work. Had to turn off "Show Desktop" in the GConf settings for Nautilus since the menu was getting overwritten. Works great now!

----------


## nekr0z

> Take out the acpi_backlight entry, you don't need it on a 1101HA.


Wrong. You don't get notifications with brightness level if you take that option out.

----------


## jbernardo

> Wrong. You don't get notifications with brightness level if you take that option out.


Notifications with brightness level? What is that? I'm sorry, I really don't understand what you're talking about. In kde I get the bars with the brightness level when I press the fn-keys, if that is what you're talking about. And I don't have that option.

----------


## nekr0z

> Notifications with brightness level? What is that? I'm sorry, I really don't understand what you're talking about. In kde I get the bars with the brightness level when I press the fn-keys, if that is what you're talking about. And I don't have that option.


In Gnome, as well as in UNR, for that matter, there are libnotify notifications, those infamous notifications that appear in the top-right corner of the screen and can't be clicked (but can be clicked through). And you get those when you adjust volume, brightness, etc., too. And you don't get those for brightness on 1101HA without the kernel option in question, although brightness itself still does change.

----------


## jbernardo

> In Gnome, as well as in UNR, for that matter, there are libnotify notifications, those infamous notifications that appear in the top-right corner of the screen and can't be clicked (but can be clicked through). And you get those when you adjust volume, brightness, etc., too. And you don't get those for brightness on 1101HA without the kernel option in question, although brightness itself still does change.


Ok, I see what you mean. In kde you get the notification as a kind of volume bar in the middle of the screen, and they work well without that kernel entry. Have you tried if the notifications work if you have eee-control but not the grub entry?

----------


## waffleez_89

is the two finger scroll driver tied to the the graphics one?  i havenot been able to enable this feature on my Acer 751h.

----------


## nekr0z

> Ok, I see what you mean. In kde you get the notification as a kind of volume bar in the middle of the screen, and they work well without that kernel entry. Have you tried if the notifications work if you have eee-control but not the grub entry?


Sure, doesn't help.

----------


## jbernardo

> Well, I installed a fresh copy of Lucid today and then the psb drivers from the GMA 500 ppa. Works fine . Then I thought about trying KDE too, but I had the problem reported above, system freeze during KDE splash screen (never loads). 
> Jbernardo since you mention it works for u, could I be doing something wrong? My xorg.conf is that minimal


Hi,
As promised here is my xorg.conf. I hope it helps, in that case we'll have to see which entries exactly help here.



```
Section "DRI"                                                                                                     
        Mode    0666                                                                                              
EndSection                                                                                                        
                                                                                                                  
Section "Extensions"                                                                                              
        Option          "Composite" "Enable"
        Option          "RENDER" "Enable"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier      "GMA500"
        Option          "DownScale" "false"
        Option          "ExaNoComposite" "false"
        Option          "LidTimer" "false"
        Option          "NoAccel" "false"
        Option          "NoFitting" "false"
        Option          "NoPanel" "false"
        Option          "SWcursor" "false"
        Option          "Vsync" "false"
        Option  "AccelMethod"   "EXA"
        Option  "DRI"   "on"
        Option  "MigrationHeuristic"    "greedy"
        Option  "IgnoreACPI"    "yes"
        Driver  "psb"
        Option          "ShadowFB" "true"
        #Option         "ExaMem" "131072"
        #Option         "ExaScratch" "4"
        #Option         "ExaCached" "false"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
        Option  "DontZap"       "False"
EndSection
```

----------


## simplygades

> Hi,
> As promised here is my xorg.conf. I hope it helps, in that case we'll have to see which entries exactly help here.


Thank you, but I can't figure out what's going wrong here...The problem persists in exactly the same way  :Sad: . 

What I've done so far is:
Purged, then reinstalled the drivers from
http://ppa.launchpad.net/gma500/ppa/ubuntu
I've installed kde-desktop-normal meta-package over ubuntu, I  also tried to log in using KDM instead of GDM (don't know if that could ever make a difference though, just in case). The result was always a frozen KDE splash screen. 

Have you installed Kubuntu in the first place? I can't think of any other difference.  :Confused:

----------


## Napitok

> Thank you, but I can't figure out what's going wrong here...The problem persists in exactly the same way . 
> 
> What I've done so far is:
> Purged, then reinstalled the drivers from
> http://ppa.launchpad.net/gma500/ppa/ubuntu
> I've installed kde-desktop-normal meta-package over ubuntu, I  also tried to log in using KDM instead of GDM (don't know if that could ever make a difference though, just in case). The result was always a frozen KDE splash screen. 
> 
> Have you installed Kubuntu in the first place? I can't think of any other difference.


There is a problem. At first you should change 



```
Option "ShadowFB" "true"
```

 to 



```
#Option "ShadowFB" "true"
```

 .

 After that you are to switch composition from OpenGL to XRandr by JBernardo method (System Config->Desktop->Screen Effects advanced tab).

 After that you can change again 




```
#Option "ShadowFB" "true"
```

to




```
Option "ShadowFB" "true"
```

in your xorg.conf.

----------


## jbernardo

Thanks Napitok - I was already looking into .kde to see if gl composition was enabled by default and could be disabled...  :Smile:

----------


## simplygades

Thank you both!
I could not imagine that OpenGL was activated by default. Now it loads normally, however it does not allow Compositing, I just turned Desktop Effects completely off to proceed. Is some transparency possible, or is that a known problem?

----------


## jbernardo

> Thank you both!
> I could not imagine that OpenGL was activated by default. Now it loads normally, however it does not allow Compositing, I just turned Desktop Effects completely off to proceed. Is some transparency possible, or is that a known problem?


You should have compositing, if you enabled XRender. Probably you just disabled everything, it is very easy to happen with  the system settings in kubuntu. Go back to it, go to the last tab, check XRender is selected and apply.

----------


## simplygades

I had to deselect the "Compatibility check" box to let me have Desktop Effects enabled with XRender. Finally everything seems OK! Thanks *Jbernardo* and *Napitok* for helping me out with this!

----------


## Roman Shuvalov

Asus EeePC T91. 
Installed driver. 1024x600, all seems to be ok but... *Random Freezes still happen!!* like in 9.10. 

Who don't have random freezes? How did you fix it?

----------


## alfrenovsky

In a dell mini 1010

I had to boot with "acpi_backlight=vendor" to enable brightness control.
Now I have brightness from 0 to 7. But 7 (the max) is a little darker than without control.
When I boot I have full brightness, and if I set brightness to 7 I can see the light to go a little down, and I cannot get back to 100% without booting.

Any clue?

----------


## speculatrix

> In a dell mini 1010
> 
> I had to boot with "acpi_backlight=vendor" to enable brightness control.
> Now I have brightness from 0 to 7. But 7 (the max) is a little darker than without control.
> When I boot I have full brightness, and if I set brightness to 7 I can see the light to go a little down, and I cannot get back to 100% without booting.
> 
> Any clue?


I find on windows 7 that the backlight up button is unreliable - the onscreen bars appear but nothing happens; i can reduce backlight but not always raise it again, and I have to use the fujitsu utility to set it to max and then I can reduce it to desired level

OK, it's posibly entirely unrelated, but it could show that the hardware has some feature that causes backlight control to break?

On ubuntu 10.04 I get no backlight control at all.

----------


## speculatrix

I see that stskeeps aka carsten munk has solved a similar problem for the joggler

"A patch for the IEGD kernel part to make it build and work in 2.6.33.2"
http://jogglerhacks.blogspot.com/201...o-make-it.html

----------


## Splarz

about *brightness*: i'm using *xfce* and the brightness control appears as the volume bar does in top right corner. deleting or not the grub entry makes no difference: the delay remains.
what i can't explain is that before installing gma500 driver (and so on) i had no probs with brightness but i couldn't make the volume hotkeys work.

about *jupiter*: tried it in karmic. it works, unfortunately i was not able to use underclock or overclock (well, not even with lucid).

----------


## Bellerophon

Just installed with the instructions from here. Attempting to log in on UNR on my 1101HA just results in the Netbook Launcher sitting there grey for a while, crashing out and restarting in an endless cycle. I'm assuming this is a result of the lack of 3D support?

Unfortunately, whilst the launcher works fine in 2D mode, that mode on UNR seems to be completely messed up with this bug affecting the panels, so I take it I'm stuck in standard GNOME shell until either that gets fixed or the driver 3D support gets improved?

----------


## Splarz

other thing: audio from speakers does not work, it does over earphones indeed.

----------


## jbernardo

I have working audio on the 1101ha, but I added the backport-linux-modules-*, as alsa would sometimes crash before.

----------


## Splarz

should i install every package or just _linux-backports-modules-alsa-*_ ?

----------


## jbernardo

I'd recommend installing also the backport-*-wireless modules, as the wifi signal seems stronger and more stable with them.

----------


## Splarz

perfect! thanks!

----------


## tsip4

After removing all old packages and installing from ppa my system popped for disk check and I ve got the message mountall: Plymouth command failed with the screen flashing and then blank. After that I cannot boot. Does it have to do with the bugs reported about plymouth and mountall or it is psb driver problem.

----------


## ocbexpress

So what can we write in the wiki pages:

(1) Lucid on Asus 1201HA
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...010.04%20Lucid



```
Most things work out of the box, but you need to  resolve those problems: 

Video
The  Graphics Video Card is an Intel GMA500. Please refer to the appropriate page:HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo  
 
HotKeys
To get all  hotkeys function properly, you need to modify how Grub start your Linux,  as follow. 
Open a  terminal and edit your Grub configuration file: 
sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
And change the  option row GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" as follow:  
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor splash"
Then update Grub installation with the command: 
sudo update-grub2
and restart your netbook 

Microphone
To set  properly microphone, you can set those parameters on command line: 
amixer -c 0 sset "Master" "100%" "cap" "unmute"
amixer -c 0 sset "Headphone" "100%" "cap" "unmute"
amixer -c 0 sset "Speaker" "100%" "cap" "unmute"
amixer -c 0 sset "PCM" "100%" "cap" "unmute"
amixer -c 0 sset "Mic Boost" "0%" "cap" "unmute"
amixer -c 0 sset "Beep" "74%" "cap" "unmute"
amixer -c 0 sset "Capture" "78%" "cap" "unmute"
or you can install an advanced graphical mixer: 
sudo aptitude install pavucontrol
and unmute the  microphone in the input sheet.
```

(2) Intel GMA500
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...sPoulsbo#lucid



```
There are preliminary testing on how to install an  appropriate driver, you can follow the discussion at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1229345.
As reported on http://code.google.com/p/gma500/wiki/InstallScript,  for the 2D support, you can  install it by downloading and running an appropriate script with the  command: 
wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...ulsbo_lucid.sh  && bash ./poulsbo_lucid.shand restart your  netbook
```

----------


## ollifl

Hello and thaks again for all the hard work

I'm using Nokia Booklet and here are some of my findings so far;

Video resolution is good, but playback is still jerky, I've changed xorg.conf composite=enable and all (most of) the other tricks here on the pages, any other change than composite line results in either blinking start-up screen or just blank screen.

machine woke up pretty much 90% of the time from sleep until I changed (I know its for Asus but I'll try  anything once or twice) GRUB_CMDLINE.......=vendor splash" in hopes of getting back-light controll machine does not wake up at all, even if I close the lid and "re-wake " which used to work for the remaining 10% of the time.

Also, in Karmic, double tapping next to mousepad (lower right corner) would wake up the machine, it's totally missing in Lucid.

I've also notice that boot time seems to be longer than it was in Karmic, am I just imagining things?

Thanks again for all the work,

----------


## lokutus25

> In a dell mini 1010
> 
> I had to boot with "acpi_backlight=vendor" to enable brightness control.
> Now I have brightness from 0 to 7. But 7 (the max) is a little darker than without control.
> When I boot I have full brightness, and if I set brightness to 7 I can see the light to go a little down, and I cannot get back to 100% without booting.
> 
> Any clue?


I don't know if this can add something or if it has to do with PSB code but on my eeePC 1101HA, if I don't add the kernel parameter "acpi_backlight=vendor", the Bright control doesn't work and the notification shows up only after 20 second or more after I pushed the Fn key.
I'm still messing with eee-control config and startup problems, so maybe it's something else that I didn't figure out yet.

----------


## ethertoad

Hello all,

First of all, thank you everyone for all of the work you have done.

I have a Dell mini 12 and have installed the drivers as described at the google code wiki. Now my laptop is unusable unless I remove the driver modules. When my laptop boots, I see the ubuntu splash screen momentarily, and then I am greeted by a blank screen before I get to the log in screen. I have tried editing my xorg.conf files, and removing any modifications from my grub set-up. Would you happen to have any idea what is causing the problem? :Confused:

----------


## justjoe86

Anyone else get a glitch in vlc player full screen mode? I get a rectangle at the bottom of the screen (the size of the controls interface) which gets stuck on a particular frame and doesn't update. It usually disappears after about 1 minute but then comes back unpredictably.

Is this a gma500 thing or just a slow computer thing?

----------


## m0dcm

> Anyone else get a glitch in vlc player full screen mode? I get a rectangle at the bottom of the screen (the size of the controls interface) which gets stuck on a particular frame and doesn't update. It usually disappears after about 1 minute but then comes back unpredictably.
> 
> Is this a gma500 thing or just a slow computer thing?


I get a similar thing in 9.10 Karmic, but on my Acer Aspire One AO751h it flickers annoyingly. If anyone can point out what this problem is with the GMA500 in 9.10 I'd be a happy bunny.

----------


## factoid79

On my 0751h I'm finding that any kind of stretched video kills performance. So if you're in full screen with 'scale' on, that may be the problem. Try disabling scale before hitting full screen, and let me know if that improves things.

----------


## tomfool

> On my 0751h I'm finding that any kind of stretched video kills performance. So if you're in full screen with 'scale' on, that may be the problem. Try disabling scale before hitting full screen, and let me know if that improves things.


Hi,i have this problem,how can i turn scale off?

----------


## factoid79

It's an option in VLC. I usually access it by right clicking in the video window, IIRC it's either in the top level context menu, or it's in the video sub menu near the window size options (i.e. double, halve, quarter, etc...)

I'll post detailed instructions next time I get a chance to sit down in front of my netbook if you haven't figured it out by then, or someone hasn't beaten me to it.

----------


## SCBrazil

Am using an Acer 751h. Did a fresh install of Lucid Kubuntu and followed the instructions in Lucazade's post on page 89
http://code.google.com/p/gma500/wiki/PPARepository

Reboot showed the resolution had changed, it took me to the username/password box ok and then moved on to loading the KDE icons on the splash screen. 
That's where it froze. I could do nothing to unfreeze it. 
Any ideas as to what went wrong? How to I access my system in failsafe mode and will I be able to solve anything from there?
Thanks for your time.

----------


## jbernardo

Hi,
Your problem is that kde is trying to use opengl. Napitok put a workaround for that on this thread, here.

----------


## omegamusic

I run a kohjinsha SX with lucid(thank goodness)...
on both versions of the pousbo drivers, 9.10 and 10.04, when I close the lid the screen turns off but then doesn't turn back on when I open it.

Ideas on how to fix this?

----------


## SCBrazil

> Hi,
> Your problem is that kde is trying to use opengl. Napitok put a workaround for that on this thread, here.



Thanks for your reply jb. Will do a fresh install and try thiis. I'm a noob though. How do I change xorg.conf? Where do I find it?

----------


## jbernardo

> Thanks for your reply jb. Will do a fresh install and try thiis. I'm a noob though. How do I change xorg.conf? Where do I find it?


No need for a fresh install - just follow what Napitok wrote on that post. Your xorg.conf is at /etc/X11/xorg.conf, you can edit it only with sudo or if you boot into recovery mode (where you get a console as root).

----------


## jarodrig

> I run a kohjinsha SX with lucid(thank goodness)...
> on both versions of the pousbo drivers, 9.10 and 10.04, when I close the lid the screen turns off but then doesn't turn back on when I open it.
> 
> Ideas on how to fix this?


Do you have a sd card inserted in the reader? try to remove sd card (or something like this (mmc card, compact flash,..) and close the lid.

----------


## jarodrig

What is the status of support of 3D on poulsbo drivers for lucid?

----------


## lucazade

> What is the status of support of 3D on poulsbo drivers for lucid?


broken  :Smile: 

https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=28077

----------


## jarodrig

> broken 
> 
> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=28077


 :Guitar: . I'll pray for a fix into the next version of xorg  :Pray:  How can we pressure them to fix it?  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## jarodrig

With the nokia and karmic, to have sound, we need to put this into the xorg:
Option "AccelMethod" "UXA"

Then in nokia we don't use EXA, that it's true?

----------


## ollifl

> With the nokia and karmic, to have sound, we need to put this into the xorg:
> Option "AccelMethod" "UXA"
> 
> Then in nokia we don't use EXA, that it's true?


I'm using minimal xorg.conf that came with latest installation, sound is fine and video works in VLC but not in movieplayer.

----------


## lucazade

> With the nokia and karmic, to have sound, we need to put this into the xorg:
> Option "AccelMethod" "UXA"
> 
> Then in nokia we don't use EXA, that it's true?


Psb drivers don't support UXA... so that option is useless  :Smile:

----------


## jarodrig

> I'm using minimal xorg.conf that came with latest installation, sound is fine and video works in VLC but not in movieplayer.


I tried tu put that line into xorg.conf but the log said me that the driver ommit the tag  "AccelMethod".

I'm installing karmic again at now  :Sad:

----------


## mikewhatever

> . I'll pray for a fix into the next version of xorg  How can we pressure them to fix it?


There is a gma500 dissatisfaction page on Facebook. Sign up and protest. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jarodrig

> There is a gma500 dissatisfaction page on Facebook. Sign up and protest.


I have been in this page for a long time

----------


## tomfool

> I'm using minimal xorg.conf that came with latest installation, sound is fine and video works in VLC but not in movieplayer.


Could you post your Xorg.conf for me,pleaseeeeee!

----------


## mikewhatever

> I have been in this page for a long time


Well, with only 600 members, I don't think anyone will notice. Bring in friends, family, people from the street. :Capital Razz:

----------


## alfrenovsky

> broken 
> 
> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=28077


The thread shows recent activity. The right people seems to be working on the bug.
That means hope

----------


## lucazade

> The thread shows recent activity. The right people seems to be working on the bug.
> That means hope


I can't see any recent activities..  :Question:

----------


## m0dcm

> There is a gma500 dissatisfaction page on Facebook. Sign up and protest.


I've also joined this group, but something tells me that Intel are not looking at it. I think what we need is for all 600+ members to write something on the Intel Forums!
I'm currently running Ubuntu 9.10 and the benchmark in Compiz varies from 26fps to 46fps. Is there a way to make this more stable? and to run 3D games like Warzone 2100 quicker too?

----------


## mikewhatever

> I've also joined this group, but something tells me that Intel are not looking at it. I think what we need is for all 600+ members to write something on the Intel Forums!
> I'm currently running Ubuntu 9.10 and the benchmark in Compiz varies from 26fps to 46fps. Is there a way to make this more stable? and to run 3D games like Warzone 2100 quicker too?


Well, you should stop running Compiz, that's for sure. Other then that, I don't think you can do much. I've posted it before and can only repeat - Intel has a trend of poor, bad, worse and none, when it comes to graphics drivers for Linux. If you want to play 3d games, go for Nvidia/ATI.
Reading Linuks
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item&px=ODIwMQ
http://www.phoronix.com/vr.php?view=14905

----------


## brandon.milla971

Thank you for all of the hard work. I have been running Jolicloud. I am ready to take the plunge into 10.04, but have no idea what i am doing. Where should I start? i have a Asus 1201 Ha. Thanks

----------


## publicy

Hi, installed on Lubuntu, works fine, very fast (thanks lxde !)

But when i install this script below (in order to jain a linux domain) the x session doesn't open
can somebody help ? I suppose the end of this script is th reason...
Thanks

Script :

#!/bin/bash
#Christophe Deze - Rectorat de Nantes
#script d'integration de station ubuntu 10.04 sur un scribe NG
#test√ avec Scribe 2.2.2
#
# version 1.0
# Run as root, of course.
if [ "$UID" -ne "0" ]
then
  echo "Il faut etre root pour executer ce script. ==> sudo "
  exit 
fi 
. /etc/lsb-release
if [ "$DISTRIB_RELEASE" != "10.04" ]
then 
    echo " pas ubuntu 10.04"
    exit
fi


ipscribepardefaut="192.168.0.100"
ipscribe=""
#export http_proxy=""
echo "Donnez l'ip du scribe par d√faut : $ipscribepardefaut "
read ipscribe

if [ "$ipscribe" == "" ]
then
 echo "ip non renseign√e"
 ipscribe=$ipscribepardefaut
fi
echo "scribe = "$ipscribe

#rendre debconf silencieux
export DEBIAN_FRONTEND="noninteractive"
export DEBIAN_PRIORITY="critical"
#installation des paquets necessaires
apt-get update
apt-get install -y ldap-auth-client  libpam-mount  sabayon smbfs 

#Fichiers de config

# /etc/ldap.conf
echo "
# /etc/ldap.conf
host $ipscribe
base o=gouv, c=fr
nss_override_attribute_value shadowMax 999
" > /etc/ldap.conf


#copie du home de l'utilisateur local dans opt
#for file in `ls -d /home/*/ | xargs -l basename`; do
# cp -aR /home/$file /opt/
# sed -i "s/home\/$file/opt\/$file/g" /etc/passwd
#done



#auth ldap
echo "[open_ldap]
nss_passwd=passwd:  files ldap
nss_group=group: files ldap 
nss_shadow=shadow: files ldap 
nss_netgroup=netgroup: nis
" > /etc/auth-client-config/profile.d/open_ldap
#application de la conf nsswitch
auth-client-config -t nss -p open_ldap
#modules PAM mkhomdir pour pam-auth-update
echo "Name: Make Home directory
Default: yes
Priority: 128
Session-Type: Additional
Session:
        optional                        pam_mkhomedir.so silent
" > /usr/share/pam-configs/mkhomedir
# mise en place de la conf pam.d
pam-auth-update consolekit  ldap  libpam-mount  unix mkhomedir --force


#on remet debconf dans sa conf initiale
export DEBIAN_FRONTEND="dialog"
export DEBIAN_PRIORITY="high" 


#umount /media/netlogon dans  /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default (pour creer partage groupes)
grep "if mount | grep -q \"/media/netlogon\" ; then umount /media/netlogon ;fi"  /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default  >/dev/null; if [ $? == 0 ];then echo "Presession Ok"; else echo  "if mount | grep -q \"/media/netlogon\" ; then umount /media/netlogon ;fi" >> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default;fi


professeurs="<volume user=\"*\" fstype=\"cifs\" server=\"$ipscribe\" path=\"professeurs\" mountpoint=\"/media/professeurs\" />"
homes="<volume user=\"*\" fstype=\"cifs\" server=\"$ipscribe\" path=\"perso\" mountpoint=\"~/Documents\" />"
netlogon="<volume user=\"*\" fstype=\"cifs\" server=\"$ipscribe\" path=\"netlogon\" mountpoint=\"/media/netlogon\" />"
eclairng="<volume user=\"*\" fstype=\"cifs\" server=\"$ipscribe\" path=\"eclairng\" mountpoint=\"/media/serveur\" />"
grep "/media/serveur" /etc/security/pam_mount.conf.xml  >/dev/null; if [ $? != 0 ];then sed -i "/<\!-- Volume definitions -->/a\ $eclairng" /etc/security/pam_mount.conf.xml; else echo "eclairng deja present";fi
grep "mountpoint=\"~\"" /etc/security/pam_mount.conf.xml  >/dev/null; if [ $? != 0 ];then sed -i "/<\!-- Volume definitions -->/a\ $homes" /etc/security/pam_mount.conf.xml; else echo "homes deja present";fi
grep "/media/netlogon" /etc/security/pam_mount.conf.xml  >/dev/null; if [ $? != 0 ];then sed -i "/<\!-- Volume definitions -->/a\ $netlogon" /etc/security/pam_mount.conf.xml; else echo "netlogon deja present";fi
grep "/media/professeurs" /etc/security/pam_mount.conf.xml  >/dev/null; if [ $? != 0 ];then sed -i "/<\!-- Volume definitions -->/a\ $professeurs" /etc/security/pam_mount.conf.xml; else echo "professeurs deja present" ;fi

grep "<cifsmount>mount -t cifs //%(SERVER)/%(VOLUME) %(MNTPT) -o \"noexec,nosetuids,mapchars,cifsacl,serverino,nobr  l,iocharset=utf8,user=%(USER),uid=%(USERUID)%(befo  re=\\",\\" OPTIONS)\"</cifsmount>" /etc/security/pam_mount.conf.xml  >/dev/null; if [ $? != 0 ];then sed -i "/<\!-- pam_mount parameters: Volume-related -->/a\ <cifsmount>mount -t cifs //%(SERVER)/%(VOLUME) %(MNTPT) -o \"noexec,nosetuids,mapchars,cifsacl,serverino,nobr  l,iocharset=utf8,user=%(USER),uid=%(USERUID)%(befo  re=\\",\\" OPTIONS)\"</cifsmount>" /etc/security/pam_mount.conf.xml; else echo "mount.cifs deja present";fi


#/etc/profile
echo "
export LC_ALL=fr_FR.utf8
export LANG=fr_FR.utf8
export LANGUAGE=fr_FR.utf8
" >> /etc/profile
#ne pas creer les dossiers par defaut dans home
sed -i "s/enabled=True/enabled=False/g" /etc/xdg/user-dirs.conf

# les profs peuvent sudo
grep "%DomainAdmins ALL=(ALL) ALL" /etc/sudoers > /dev/null; if [ $?!=0 ];then sed -i "/%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL/a\%DomainAdmins ALL=(ALL) ALL" /etc/sudoers; else echo "prof deja dans sudo";fi 


#sabayon

grep -q "[[:space:]]\/home\/esu/[[:space:]]" /etc/fstab
[ $? = 1 ] && echo "//$ipscribe/esu /etc/sabayon/profiles cifs defaults,guest    0       2" >> /etc/fstab
#mkdir -p /home/esu
echo "mot de passe admin ?" 
mount -t cifs //$ipscribe/esu /etc/sabayon/profiles -o username=admin

if mount | grep -q "/etc/sabayon/profiles" 
then 
echo '#!/bin/bash
#il faut etre admin pour droits ecriture partage esu
echo "mot de passe admin ?" 
sudo mount -t cifs //'$ipscribe'/esu /etc/sabayon/profiles -o username=admin
sudo sabayon
#pas si profilescribe.zip=lien sym
#sudo mv /etc/sabayon/profiles/scribe.zip /etc/sabayon/profiles/scribe.zip
#sudo ln -s /home/esu/profilescribe.zip /etc/sabayon/profiles/profilescribe.zip
sudo umount /etc/sabayon/profiles
' > /etc/sabayon/profiles/maj_profile.sh
chmod +x /etc/sabayon/profiles/maj_profile.sh
fi

umount /etc/sabayon/profiles

echo '<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<profiles>
  <default profile="scribe"/>
</profiles>
' > /etc/sabayon/users.xml

echo '<?xml version="1.0"?>
<metadata>
  <directories/>
  <files/>
</metadata>' > /tmp/metadata

#pas si existe
if [ -e  /etc/sabayon/profiles/scribe.zip ]
then 
echo "/etc/sabayon/profiles/scribe.zip present"
else
echo " on cree un profile vierge par defaut"
zip  -j /etc/sabayon/profiles/scribe.zip  /tmp/metadata
fi
#if [ -h /etc/abayon/profiles/scribe.zip ]
#then
#echo "lien ok"
#else
#ln -s /home/esu/profilescribe.zip /etc/sabayon/-profiles/profilescribe.zip
#fi

#accessoire terminal 
#sudo -s
#/home/esu/maj_profiles.sh
#profile scribe
#modifier
#
#et fermer session

#/etc/security/group.conf
grep "*;*;*;Al0000-2400;floppy,audio,cdrom,video,plugdev,scanner" /etc/security/group.conf  >/dev/null; if [ $? != 0 ];then echo "*;*;*;Al0000-2400;floppy,audio,cdrom,video,plugdev,scanner" >> /etc/security/group.conf; else echo "group.conf ok";fi

#supression de l'applet fast-user-switch-applet
#gconftool --direct --config-source xml:readwrite:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory --type bool --set '/desktop/gnome/lockdown/disable_user_switching' true
gconftool --direct --config-source xml:readwrite:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory --type list --list-type=string --set '/apps/panel/default_setup/general/applet_id_list' '[clock,notification_area,show_desktop_button,window  _list,workspace_switcher,trashapplet]'
sudo -u gdm gconftool-2 --set --type boolean /apps/gdm/simple-greeter/disable_user_list true
sed -i "s/X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled=true/X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled=false/g" /etc/xdg/autostart/nm-applet.desktop

echo "reboot necessaire"

----------


## ollifl

> Could you post your Xorg.conf for me,pleaseeeeee!



Here goes, it's been posted couple of times earlier though;


Section "Extensions"
    Option        "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Configured Video Device"
    Driver        "psb"
    Option        "ShadowFB" "true"
EndSection


Hopefully this helps.

----------


## mikewhatever

> Thank you for all of the hard work. I have been running Jolicloud. I am ready to take the plunge into 10.04, but have no idea what i am doing. Where should I start? i have a Asus 1201 Ha. Thanks


Why 'plunge into 10.04'? Do you have issues with Jolicloud? My advice is - don't. Even if you manage to make the resolution work, you'll still be stuck with degraded graphical performance.

----------


## SlonUA

> Thank you for all of the hard work. I have been running Jolicloud. I am ready to take the plunge into 10.04, but have no idea what i am doing. Where should I start? i have a Asus 1201 Ha. Thanks


1) Ubuntu  Installation
2) GMA500 Installation

----------


## SlonUA

> Why 'plunge into 10.04'? Do you have issues with Jolicloud? My advice is - don't. Even if you manage to make the resolution work, you'll still be stuck with degraded graphical performance.


Agreed, but i'm ok with full 3d on karmic OR 2d only (for now) on lucid.

btw:  Jolicloud Internal Specs

Kernel: Linux 2.6.32.4 (i386, Atom Optimized)
XServer: X.org *1.6.0*
Window Manager: Gnome 2.24.0

----------


## SCBrazil

> No need for a fresh install - just follow what Napitok wrote on that post. Your xorg.conf is at /etc/X11/xorg.conf, you can edit it only with sudo or if you boot into recovery mode (where you get a console as root).



Hi,
I'm using Kubuntu on a 751h.
I went the fresh install route in the end. After that I installed poulsbo through the terminal. 

Now I went to computer > home > root > etc > x11 > xorg.conf
I saw the line I have to change according to the instructions but it will not allow me to save the changes. 
What am I doing wrong please?
Thanks for your time.

----------


## SCBrazil

> Hi,
> I'm using Kubuntu on a 751h.
> I went the fresh install route in the end. After that I installed poulsbo through the terminal. 
> 
> Now I went to computer > home > root > etc > x11 > xorg.conf
> I saw the line I have to change according to the instructions but it will not allow me to save the changes. 
> What am I doing wrong please?
> Thanks for your time.


Did a little searching myself. For any other noobs who have the same problem;
kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf (if using Kubuntu)
gksudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf (if using Ubuntu)
in a terminal.
More info here
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo

----------


## SCBrazil

All systems go for me. Thank you to all who contributed. I will now go and post this info on the Kubuntu forum as I found nothing on there. 
Thanks again.

----------


## tomfool

> Here goes, it's been posted couple of times earlier though;
> 
> 
> Section "Extensions"
>     Option        "Composite" "Enable"
> EndSection
> 
> Section "Device"
>     Identifier    "Configured Video Device"
> ...


Thanks!Now video are quite better!
I watched a video time ago and it shows quake arena plays good on a poulsbo machine,does anybody watch it?Would be possible get in contact with theme?

----------


## alfrenovsky

Having fbshadow enabled disables my xvideo extension.
Does anyone played fullscreen movies with the current driver status. (I mean standard 720x480 movies scaled to fullscreen, not HD movies).

I have a Dell mini 1010 with 1366x768 fullscreen resolution.

I tried mplayer, vlc and totem and without xvideo I have to use software scaling to see fullscreen and is very slow.

I use Ubuntu for working, and I didn't used any Windows since 2001. So switching OS is not an option for me (not even downgrading to 9.10).

----------


## ollifl

For Nokia Booklet users, Nokia has a BIOS update, I recommend it since it seems to solve some of the problems we are experiencing.

If you are still running W7 dual boot, download from Nokia Europe site and install in Windows, easy.

http://europe.nokia.com/support/prod...et-3g/software

After the bios update run booklet updater and install all the possible updates. then boot back to lucid and you should notice difference atleast in boot time. Mine is around 45 seconds constantly.

----------


## jarodrig

> For Nokia Booklet users, Nokia has a BIOS update, I recommend it since it seems to solve some of the problems we are experiencing.
> 
> If you are still running W7 dual boot, download from Nokia Europe site and install in Windows, easy.
> 
> http://europe.nokia.com/support/prod...et-3g/software
> 
> After the bios update run booklet updater and install all the possible updates. then boot back to lucid and you should notice difference atleast in boot time. Mine is around 45 seconds constantly.


I like it  :Popcorn: . What other improvement have you seen?

----------


## kmurilo

Hi I'm using an Asus T91MT with Lucid.

I followed the Lucazzade (sorry if miss-spelled) scripts and end up with my resolution fixed to 1024x600.  :Smile: 

I know that on win7 it gets up to 1024x768 and that's one of my questions: Any idea on how make it work?

I also got one not so welcomed bug: my netlauncher is not working: it keeps blinking from the desktop background picture to a blanc screen (guess because of my theme selection) and that's it! I can only launch apps through "alt-F2" + mouse picking (still not set the touchscreen...)  :Sad: 

Aside from that, everything else seems fine. I thought the problem would be the "Composite" "Enable" so I set it to "Disable" which seems to help the overall stability but that's it.

Some Help Please! :Confused:

----------


## Pirámide

I have the same problem: after installing fresh with the PPA instructions on Sony Vaio P, I only get blink white/wallpaper screen, without any menu. Somebody has got this netbook working?

Cheers,

Jesús

----------


## infirmus

Can someone give me some pointers on what might be going wrong here? Something seems to be crashing (see end of dmesg).

I have installed the drivers from the PPA on Lucid.

Weirdly it works without a hitch if I start in single user mode then do "modprobe psb" then "startx".

uname -a:


```
Linux ubuntu 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:10:02 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
```

dmesg:


```
[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset
[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu
[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.32-21-generic (buildd@rothera) (gcc version 4.4.3 (Ubuntu 4.4.3-4ubuntu5) ) #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:10:02 UTC 2010 (Ubuntu 2.6.32-21.32-generic 2.6.32.11+drm33.2)
[    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:
[    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel
[    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD
[    0.000000]   NSC Geode by NSC
[    0.000000]   Cyrix CyrixInstead
[    0.000000]   Centaur CentaurHauls
[    0.000000]   Transmeta GenuineTMx86
[    0.000000]   Transmeta TransmetaCPU
[    0.000000]   UMC UMC UMC UMC
[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003f690000 (usable)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003f690000 - 000000003f6e0000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003f6e0000 - 000000003f6e3000 (ACPI NVS)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003f6e3000 - 000000003f6f0000 (ACPI data)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003f6f0000 - 000000003f700000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
[    0.000000] DMI 2.5 present.
[    0.000000] Phoenix BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working around it.
[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)
[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x3f690 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000
[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable
[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:
[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back
[    0.000000]   A0000-EFFFF uncachable
[    0.000000]   F0000-FFFFF write-through
[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:
[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask 0C0000000 write-back
[    0.000000]   1 base 03F800000 mask 0FF800000 uncachable
[    0.000000]   2 base 03F700000 mask 0FFF00000 uncachable
[    0.000000]   3 disabled
[    0.000000]   4 disabled
[    0.000000]   5 disabled
[    0.000000]   6 disabled
[    0.000000]   7 disabled
[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106
[    0.000000] Scanning 0 areas for low memory corruption
[    0.000000] modified physical RAM map:
[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000010000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)
[    0.000000]  modified: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000100000 - 000000003f690000 (usable)
[    0.000000]  modified: 000000003f690000 - 000000003f6e0000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 000000003f6e0000 - 000000003f6e3000 (ACPI NVS)
[    0.000000]  modified: 000000003f6e3000 - 000000003f6f0000 (ACPI data)
[    0.000000]  modified: 000000003f6f0000 - 000000003f700000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 00c00000
[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000377fe000
[    0.000000] Using x86 segment limits to approximate NX protection
[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 0000400000 page 4k
[    0.000000]  0000400000 - 0037400000 page 2M
[    0.000000]  0037400000 - 00377fe000 page 4k
[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 377fe000 @ 10000-15000
[    0.000000] RAMDISK: 2f195000 - 2f92be3d
[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000f7560 00024 (v02 IntelR)
[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 3f6e3080 00044 (v01 IntelR AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD 00000000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 3f6e72c0 000F4 (v03 IntelR AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD 00000000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 3f6e31c0 04100 (v01 INTELR AWRDACPI 00000001 MSFT 03000000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 3f6e0000 00040
[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 3f6e7440 0003C (v01 IntelR AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD 00000000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 3f6e73c0 00068 (v01 IntelR AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD 00000000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 3f6e7ae0 00482 (v01  PmRef    CpuPm 00003000 INTL 20061109)
[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
[    0.000000] 126MB HIGHMEM available.
[    0.000000] 887MB LOWMEM available.
[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 377fe000
[    0.000000]   low ram: 0 - 377fe000
[    0.000000]   node 0 low ram: 00000000 - 377fe000
[    0.000000]   node 0 bootmap 00011000 - 00017f00
[    0.000000] (9 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 00377fe000]
[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]
[    0.000000]   #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]    EX TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000001000 - 0000002000]
[    0.000000]   #2 [0000006000 - 0000007000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000007000]
[    0.000000]   #3 [0000100000 - 00008d9e98]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000100000 - 00008d9e98]
[    0.000000]   #4 [002f195000 - 002f92be3d]          RAMDISK ==> [002f195000 - 002f92be3d]
[    0.000000]   #5 [000009f000 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009f000 - 0000100000]
[    0.000000]   #6 [00008da000 - 00008dd0af]              BRK ==> [00008da000 - 00008dd0af]
[    0.000000]   #7 [0000010000 - 0000011000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000010000 - 0000011000]
[    0.000000]   #8 [0000011000 - 0000018000]          BOOTMAP ==> [0000011000 - 0000018000]
[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [c00f3530] f3530
[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:
[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000
[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x000377fe
[    0.000000]   HighMem  0x000377fe -> 0x0003f690
[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node
[    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges
[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f
[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0003f690
[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 259615
[    0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c0798720, node_mem_map c1001200
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3951 pages, LIFO batch:0
[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1744 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 221486 pages, LIFO batch:31
[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 254 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 32148 pages, LIFO batch:7
[    0.000000] Using APIC driver default
[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x908
[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])
[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)
[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.
[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs
[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 24
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000
[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 3f700000 (gap: 3f700000:a0900000)
[    0.000000] Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware
[    0.000000] NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1
[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 14 pages/cpu @c1800000 s36024 r0 d21320 u2097152
[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s36024 r0 d21320 u2097152 alloc=1*4194304
[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 
[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 257585
[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic root=UUID=dc5ac4f1-67fb-4906-8882-ec740fecd7e2 ro libata.force=udma/66 quiet splash
[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.
[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.
[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0
[    0.000000] allocated 5194240 bytes of page_cgroup
[    0.000000] please try 'cgroup_disable=memory' option if you don't want memory cgroups
[    0.000000] Initializing HighMem for node 0 (000377fe:0003f690)
[    0.000000] Memory: 1007828k/1038912k available (4673k kernel code, 29980k reserved, 2122k data, 656k init, 129608k highmem)
[    0.000000] virtual kernel memory layout:
[    0.000000]     fixmap  : 0xfff1d000 - 0xfffff000   ( 904 kB)
[    0.000000]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)
[    0.000000]     vmalloc : 0xf7ffe000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 120 MB)
[    0.000000]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf77fe000   ( 887 MB)
[    0.000000]       .init : 0xc07a3000 - 0xc0847000   ( 656 kB)
[    0.000000]       .data : 0xc0590613 - 0xc07a2e48   (2122 kB)
[    0.000000]       .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0590613   (4673 kB)
[    0.000000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.
[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1
[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.
[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:2304 nr_irqs:424
[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled
[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT
[    0.000000] Detected 1100.096 MHz processor.
[    0.004016] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 2200.19 BogoMIPS (lpj=4400384)
[    0.004105] Security Framework initialized
[    0.004205] AppArmor: AppArmor initialized
[    0.004246] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
[    0.008531] Initializing cgroup subsys ns
[    0.008554] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct
[    0.008580] Initializing cgroup subsys memory
[    0.008616] Initializing cgroup subsys devices
[    0.008631] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer
[    0.008646] Initializing cgroup subsys net_cls
[    0.008733] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 24K
[    0.008752] CPU: L2 cache: 512K
[    0.008766] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0
[    0.008778] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0
[    0.008795] mce: CPU supports 5 MCE banks
[    0.008835] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)
[    0.008855] using mwait in idle threads.
[    0.008881] Performance Events: Atom events, Intel PMU driver.
[    0.008925] ... version:                3
[    0.008937] ... bit width:              40
[    0.008949] ... generic registers:      2
[    0.008962] ... value mask:             000000ffffffffff
[    0.008976] ... max period:             000000007fffffff
[    0.008989] ... fixed-purpose events:   3
[    0.009002] ... event mask:             0000000700000003
[    0.009023] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.
[    0.024021] Disabling 4MB page tables to avoid TLB bug
[    0.035304] ACPI: Core revision 20090903
[    0.061079] ftrace: converting mcount calls to 0f 1f 44 00 00
[    0.061108] ftrace: allocating 21771 entries in 43 pages
[    0.064207] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs
[    0.064662] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1
[    0.106924] CPU0: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU Z510   @ 1.10GHz stepping 02
[    0.108001] Booting processor 1 APIC 0x1 ip 0x6000
[    0.008000] Initializing CPU#1
[    0.008000] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 24K
[    0.008000] CPU: L2 cache: 512K
[    0.008000] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0
[    0.008000] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0
[    0.008000] CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)
[    0.192198] CPU1: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU Z510   @ 1.10GHz stepping 02
[    0.192264] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.
[    0.196073] Brought up 2 CPUs
[    0.196093] Total of 2 processors activated (4400.34 BogoMIPS).
[    0.196534] CPU0 attaching sched-domain:
[    0.196554]  domain 0: span 0-1 level SIBLING
[    0.196570]   groups: 0 (cpu_power = 589) 1 (cpu_power = 589)
[    0.196603]   domain 1: span 0-1 level MC
[    0.196617]    groups: 0-1 (cpu_power = 1178)
[    0.196647] CPU1 attaching sched-domain:
[    0.196660]  domain 0: span 0-1 level SIBLING
[    0.196674]   groups: 1 (cpu_power = 589) 0 (cpu_power = 589)
[    0.196705]   domain 1: span 0-1 level MC
[    0.196718]    groups: 0-1 (cpu_power = 1178)
[    0.197250] devtmpfs: initialized
[    0.200124] regulator: core version 0.5
[    0.200190] Time:  1:28:28  Date: 05/27/10
[    0.200437] NET: Registered protocol family 16
[    0.200576] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...
[    0.201433] EISA bus registered
[    0.201494] ACPI: bus type pci registered
[    0.201917] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255
[    0.201941] PCI: MCFG area at e0000000 reserved in E820
[    0.201957] PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space
[    0.201974] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access
[    0.210435] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0
[    0.216050] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT
[    0.241706] ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored
[    0.250401] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
[    0.250433] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)
[    0.250629] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
[    0.253520] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: ACPI brightness control misses _BQC function
[    0.290266] ACPI: No dock devices found.
[    0.291013] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
[    0.291500] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfdf00000-0xfdf7ffff]
[    0.291540] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 14 io port: [0xff00-0xff07]
[    0.291577] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18 32bit mmio: [0xd0000000-0xdfffffff]
[    0.291615] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 1c 32bit mmio: [0xfdf80000-0xfdfbffff]
[    0.291904] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xfdff8000-0xfdffbfff]
[    0.292075] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot
[    0.292100] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled
[    0.292284] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold
[    0.292308] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled
[    0.292493] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold
[    0.292517] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled
[    0.292663] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20 io port: [0xfe00-0xfe1f]
[    0.292815] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20 io port: [0xfd00-0xfd1f]
[    0.292963] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20 io port: [0xfc00-0xfc1f]
[    0.293142] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfdfff000-0xfdfff3ff]
[    0.293300] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold
[    0.293326] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled
[    0.293580] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 20 io port: [0xfb00-0xfb0f]
[    0.293815] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfdbc0000-0xfdbdffff]
[    0.293877] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 18 io port: [0xef00-0xef1f]
[    0.293917] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 1c 32bit mmio: [0xfdbfc000-0xfdbfffff]
[    0.294092] pci 0000:01:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold
[    0.294122] pci 0000:01:00.0: PME# disabled
[    0.294286] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge io port: [0xe000-0xefff]
[    0.294312] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xfdb00000-0xfdbfffff]
[    0.294340] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge 32bit mmio pref: [0xfde00000-0xfdefffff]
[    0.294567] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 24 32bit mmio: [0xfddfe000-0xfddfffff]
[    0.294668] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot
[    0.294692] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# disabled
[    0.294843] pci 0000:02:00.1: reg 10 io port: [0xdf00-0xdf07]
[    0.294880] pci 0000:02:00.1: reg 14 io port: [0xde00-0xde03]
[    0.294915] pci 0000:02:00.1: reg 18 io port: [0xdd00-0xdd07]
[    0.294951] pci 0000:02:00.1: reg 1c io port: [0xdc00-0xdc03]
[    0.294986] pci 0000:02:00.1: reg 20 io port: [0xdb00-0xdb0f]
[    0.295223] pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge io port: [0xd000-0xdfff]
[    0.295250] pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xfdd00000-0xfddfffff]
[    0.295278] pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge 32bit mmio pref: [0xfdc00000-0xfdcfffff]
[    0.295326] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0
[    0.295369] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
[    0.296224] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]
[    0.296684] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX1._PRT]
[    0.359468] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 9 *10 11 12)
[    0.360306] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 9 10 *11 12)
[    0.361110] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 *9 10 11 12)
[    0.361883] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 9 10 11 12)
[    0.362678] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
[    0.363501] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
[    0.364340] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
[    0.365144] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
[    0.365979] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none
[    0.366047] vgaarb: loaded
[    0.366884] SCSI subsystem initialized
[    0.367470] libata version 3.00 loaded.
[    0.368207] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
[    0.368321] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
[    0.368601] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
[    0.369769] ACPI: WMI: Mapper loaded
[    0.369787] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
[    0.370627] NetLabel: Initializing
[    0.370645] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128
[    0.370659] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4
[    0.370743] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default
[    0.371000] Switching to clocksource tsc
[    0.384740] AppArmor: AppArmor Filesystem Enabled
[    0.384824] pnp: PnP ACPI init
[    0.384908] ACPI: bus type pnp registered
[    0.405781] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices
[    0.405801] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered
[    0.405825] PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP
[    0.405917] system 00:01: ioport range 0x900-0x9bf has been reserved
[    0.405971] system 00:02: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved
[    0.405997] system 00:02: ioport range 0x880-0x88f has been reserved
[    0.406068] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved
[    0.406120] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfffff could not be reserved
[    0.406148] system 00:0e: iomem range 0x3f700000-0x3f7fffff could not be reserved
[    0.406176] system 00:0e: iomem range 0x3f6e0000-0x3f6fffff could not be reserved
[    0.406204] system 00:0e: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved
[    0.406230] system 00:0e: iomem range 0x100000-0x3f6dffff could not be reserved
[    0.406259] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved
[    0.406286] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfed13000-0xfed1dfff has been reserved
[    0.406314] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed8ffff has been reserved
[    0.406341] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved
[    0.406368] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffb7ffff has been reserved
[    0.406396] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xffffffff has been reserved
[    0.406422] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xe0000-0xeffff has been reserved
[    0.442581] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01
[    0.442612] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   IO window: 0xe000-0xefff
[    0.442643] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   MEM window: 0xfdb00000-0xfdbfffff
[    0.442670] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   PREFETCH window: 0xfde00000-0xfdefffff
[    0.442704] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02
[    0.442727] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   IO window: 0xd000-0xdfff
[    0.442755] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   MEM window: 0xfdd00000-0xfddfffff
[    0.442781] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   PREFETCH window: 0xfdc00000-0xfdcfffff
[    0.442850]   alloc irq_desc for 16 on node -1
[    0.442867]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1
[    0.442907] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[    0.442936] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.442990]   alloc irq_desc for 17 on node -1
[    0.443007]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1
[    0.443038] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[    0.443064] pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.443093] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 io:  [0x00-0xffff]
[    0.443117] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffff]
[    0.443140] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 io:  [0xe000-0xefff]
[    0.443163] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 mem: [0xfdb00000-0xfdbfffff]
[    0.443187] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 pref mem [0xfde00000-0xfdefffff]
[    0.443210] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 io:  [0xd000-0xdfff]
[    0.443233] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 mem: [0xfdd00000-0xfddfffff]
[    0.443256] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 pref mem [0xfdc00000-0xfdcfffff]
[    0.443487] NET: Registered protocol family 2
[    0.444246] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[    0.446640] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
[    0.449738] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
[    0.451206] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
[    0.451227] TCP reno registered
[    0.451930] NET: Registered protocol family 1
[    0.452068] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device
[    0.453730] cpufreq-nforce2: No nForce2 chipset.
[    0.453948] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds
[    0.454692] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
[    0.454751] type=2000 audit(1274923707.451:1): initialized
[    0.511915] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages
[    0.511962] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages
[    0.525930] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2
[    0.526422] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
[    0.531816] fuse init (API version 7.13)
[    0.532660] msgmni has been set to 1716
[    0.534303] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)
[    0.534808] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)
[    0.534835] io scheduler noop registered
[    0.534853] io scheduler anticipatory registered
[    0.534871] io scheduler deadline registered
[    0.535249] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
[    0.535953] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.536277] pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.536617] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
[    0.536812] pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Driver version: 0.4
[    0.537484] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0
[    0.537770] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]
[    0.538132] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1
[    0.538168] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]
[    0.538607] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2
[    0.538631] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]
[    0.538663] ACPI Error: Could not enable PowerButton event (20090903/evxfevnt-193)
[    0.538701] ACPI Warning: Could not enable fixed event 2 (20090903/evxface-146)
[    0.539012] button: probe of LNXPWRBN:00 failed with error -22
[    0.539331] fan PNP0C0B:00: registered as cooling_device0
[    0.539380] ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)
[    0.544197] ACPI: SSDT 3f6e74c0 0026C (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20061109)
[    0.545858] processor LNXCPU:00: registered as cooling_device1
[    0.548935] ACPI: SSDT 3f6e7980 00152 (v01  PmRef  Cpu1Ist 00003000 INTL 20061109)
[    0.550524] processor LNXCPU:01: registered as cooling_device2
[    0.569375] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0
[    0.569443] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)
[    0.571263] ACPI: Invalid active0 threshold
[    0.572038] thermal LNXTHERM:02: registered as thermal_zone1
[    0.572104] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ01] (27 C)
[    0.581539] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
[    0.584890] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
[    0.585185] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[    0.585540] serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
[    0.585846] serial8250: ttyS2 at I/O 0x3e8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[    0.586149] serial8250: ttyS3 at I/O 0x2e8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
[    0.587299] 00:07: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[    0.587923] 00:08: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
[    0.588585] 00:0a: ttyS2 at I/O 0x3e8 (irq = 10) is a 16550A
[    0.589161] 00:0b: ttyS3 at I/O 0x2e8 (irq = 11) is a 16550A
[    0.597553] brd: module loaded
[    0.601422] loop: module loaded
[    0.602058] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input3
[    0.603055] pata_acpi 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.603189] pata_acpi 0000:02:00.1: enabling device (0000 -> 0001)
[    0.603226]   alloc irq_desc for 18 on node -1
[    0.603242]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1
[    0.603277] pata_acpi 0000:02:00.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
[    0.603421] pata_acpi 0000:02:00.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.603474] pata_acpi 0000:02:00.1: PCI INT B disabled
[    0.605983] Fixed MDIO Bus: probed
[    0.606264] PPP generic driver version 2.4.2
[    0.606548] tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6
[    0.606566] tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>
[    0.607144] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver
[    0.607243]   alloc irq_desc for 19 on node -1
[    0.607260]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1
[    0.607293] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
[    0.607359] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.607380] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller
[    0.607656] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
[    0.607825] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1
[    0.611754] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported
[    0.611831] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 19, io mem 0xfdfff000
[    0.674871] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00
[    0.675605] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    0.675848] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    0.675908] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
[    0.676396] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver
[    0.676532] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver
[    0.676745] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[    0.676791] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.676816] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller
[    0.677127] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
[    0.677255] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000fe00
[    0.677953] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    0.678188] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    0.678243] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[    0.678564] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[    0.678602] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.678623] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller
[    0.678882] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
[    0.678999] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 17, io base 0x0000fd00
[    0.679705] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    0.679958] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    0.680019] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[    0.680376] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
[    0.680415] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.680438] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller
[    0.680704] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4
[    0.680821] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000fc00
[    0.681558] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    0.681813] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    0.681867] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[    0.682568] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[    0.682588] PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp
[    0.683447] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[    0.684186] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
[    0.684947] rtc_cmos 00:04: RTC can wake from S4
[    0.685216] rtc_cmos 00:04: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0
[    0.685295] rtc0: alarms up to one month, 242 bytes nvram
[    0.686218] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3
[    0.713316] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4
[    0.730853] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.15.0-ioctl (2009-04-01) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com
[    0.863009] device-mapper: multipath: version 1.1.0 loaded
[    0.863034] device-mapper: multipath round-robin: version 1.0.0 loaded
[    0.907759] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0
[    0.907877] EISA: Detected 0 cards.
[    0.951820] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found
[    0.952494] cpuidle: using governor ladder
[    0.952513] cpuidle: using governor menu
[    0.956179] TCP cubic registered
[    0.957607] NET: Registered protocol family 10
[    0.961252] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
[    0.963946] NET: Registered protocol family 17
[    0.966749] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode
[    0.967127] PM: Resume from disk failed.
[    0.967192] registered taskstats version 1
[    0.967924]   Magic number: 10:52:459
[    0.968125] rtc_cmos 00:04: setting system clock to 2010-05-27 01:28:28 UTC (1274923708)
[    0.968140] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found
[    0.968149] EDD information not available.
[    1.204509] Freeing initrd memory: 7771k freed
[    1.216708] Freeing unused kernel memory: 656k freed
[    1.217971] Write protecting the kernel text: 4676k
[    1.218067] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 1840k
[    1.271525] udev: starting version 151
[    1.385121] usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
[    1.566734] usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    1.686181] pata_jmicron 0000:02:00.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
[    1.686293] pata_jmicron 0000:02:00.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    1.686675] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 1.0.2-k2
[    1.686688] e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999-2008 Intel Corporation.
[    1.686819] e1000e 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[    1.686888] e1000e 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    1.687207]   alloc irq_desc for 24 on node -1
[    1.687220]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1
[    1.687243] e1000e 0000:01:00.0: irq 24 for MSI/MSI-X
[    1.687254]   alloc irq_desc for 25 on node -1
[    1.687263]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1
[    1.687278] e1000e 0000:01:00.0: irq 25 for MSI/MSI-X
[    1.687289]   alloc irq_desc for 26 on node -1
[    1.687298]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1
[    1.687313] e1000e 0000:01:00.0: irq 26 for MSI/MSI-X
[    1.687615] scsi0 : pata_jmicron
[    1.692112] scsi1 : pata_jmicron
[    1.692359] ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xdf00 ctl 0xde00 bmdma 0xdb00 irq 18
[    1.692375] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xdd00 ctl 0xdc00 bmdma 0xdb08 irq 18
[    1.722100] ahci 0000:02:00.0: version 3.0
[    1.722148] ahci 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[    1.722381] pata_sch 0000:00:1f.1: version 0.2
[    1.722476] pata_sch 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    1.722722] scsi2 : pata_sch
[    1.723354] scsi3 : pata_sch
[    1.724761] ata3: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xfb00 irq 14
[    1.724776] ata4: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xfb08 irq 15
[    1.737225] ahci 0000:02:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode
[    1.737252] ahci 0000:02:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pmp pio slum part 
[    1.737275] ahci 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    1.737760] scsi4 : ahci
[    1.738313] scsi5 : ahci
[    1.738487] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xfddfe000 port 0xfddfe100 irq 17
[    1.738499] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xfddfe000 port 0xfddfe180 irq 17
[    1.813709] 0000:01:00.0: eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 00:60:e0:49:8f:64
[    1.813721] 0000:01:00.0: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection
[    1.813803] 0000:01:00.0: eth0: MAC: 3, PHY: 8, PBA No: ffffff-0ff
[    1.896454] ata3.00: CFA: FLASH CARD, 20091130, max UDMA/100
[    1.896466] ata3.00: 15662304 sectors, multi 0: LBA 
[    1.896526] ata3.00: FORCE: xfer_mask set to udma/66
[    1.912462] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/66
[    1.920470] ata3.00: FORCE: xfer_mask set to udma/66
[    1.936460] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/66
[    1.936471] ata3: EH complete
[    2.016162] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      FLASH CARD       2009 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[    2.016980] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 15662304 512-byte logical blocks: (8.01 GB/7.46 GiB)
[    2.017083] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
[    2.017304] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
[    2.017317] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    2.017489] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    2.018249]  sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 >
[    2.021113] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
[    2.056109] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[    2.056182] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[    2.205180] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev
[    2.221561] input: Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/input/input5
[    2.221993] generic-usb 0003:045E:0040.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1/input0
[    2.222072] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
[    2.222083] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver
[    2.299026] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode
[    2.964668] Adding 385016k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:385016k 
[    3.220538] udev: starting version 151
[    4.367571] lp: driver loaded but no devices found
[    4.645099] type=1505 audit(1274923712.175:2):  operation="profile_load" pid=550 name="/sbin/dhclient3"
[    4.646234] type=1505 audit(1274923712.175:3):  operation="profile_load" pid=550 name="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action"
[    4.646895] type=1505 audit(1274923712.175:4):  operation="profile_load" pid=550 name="/usr/lib/connman/scripts/dhclient-script"
[    5.122500] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
[    5.267401] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[    5.267496] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    5.388714] type=1505 audit(1274923712.919:5):  operation="profile_load" pid=655 name="/usr/share/gdm/guest-session/Xsession"
[    5.389335] hda_codec: ALC888: BIOS auto-probing.
[    5.390985] input: HDA Digital PCBeep as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/input/input6
[    5.409099] type=1505 audit(1274923712.939:6):  operation="profile_replace" pid=656 name="/sbin/dhclient3"
[    5.410617] type=1505 audit(1274923712.939:7):  operation="profile_replace" pid=656 name="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action"
[    5.411586] type=1505 audit(1274923712.939:8):  operation="profile_replace" pid=656 name="/usr/lib/connman/scripts/dhclient-script"
[    5.450742] type=1505 audit(1274923712.979:9):  operation="profile_load" pid=657 name="/usr/bin/evince"
[    5.480219] type=1505 audit(1274923713.011:10):  operation="profile_load" pid=657 name="/usr/bin/evince-previewer"
[    5.498048] type=1505 audit(1274923713.027:11):  operation="profile_load" pid=657 name="/usr/bin/evince-thumbnailer"
[    5.527958] type=1505 audit(1274923713.055:12):  operation="profile_load" pid=669 name="/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf"
[    5.529082] type=1505 audit(1274923713.059:13):  operation="profile_load" pid=669 name="/usr/sbin/cupsd"
[    5.537211] type=1505 audit(1274923713.067:14):  operation="profile_load" pid=670 name="/usr/sbin/tcpdump"
[    6.375189] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
[    7.056922] CPU0 attaching NULL sched-domain.
[    7.056945] CPU1 attaching NULL sched-domain.
[    7.088158] CPU0 attaching sched-domain:
[    7.088171]  domain 0: span 0-1 level SIBLING
[    7.088181]   groups: 0 (cpu_power = 589) 1 (cpu_power = 589)
[    7.088202]   domain 1: span 0-1 level MC
[    7.088211]    groups: 0-1 (cpu_power = 1178)
[    7.088229] CPU1 attaching sched-domain:
[    7.088237]  domain 0: span 0-1 level SIBLING
[    7.088246]   groups: 1 (cpu_power = 589) 0 (cpu_power = 589)
[    7.088265]   domain 1: span 0-1 level MC
[    7.088274]    groups: 0-1 (cpu_power = 1178)
[    8.501034] e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX
[    8.501698] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready
[   10.777331] Linux agpgart interface v0.103
[   10.877531] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
[   10.926507] psb 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[   10.926528] psb 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   10.926646] [drm] psb - 5.0.1.0046
[   10.948099] [drm:psb_do_init] *ERROR* Debug is 0x00000000
[   10.966911] psb 0000:00:02.0: firmware: requesting msvdx_fw.bin
[   10.989182] [drm] SGX core id = 0x01130000
[   10.989192] [drm] SGX core rev major = 0x01, minor = 0x02
[   10.989200] [drm] SGX core rev maintenance = 0x01, designer = 0x00
[   10.990016] ioremap error for 0x3f6cc000-0x3f6cd000, requested 0x10, got 0x0
[   10.990058] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at (null)
[   10.990078] IP: [<f8f333c0>] intel_lvds_init+0x120/0x6f0 [psb]
[   10.990131] *pde = 3f03f067 
[   10.990143] Oops: 0000 [#1] SMP 
[   10.990157] last sysfs file: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/firmware/0000:00:02.0/loading
[   10.990171] Modules linked in: psb(+) drm_psb agpgart i2c_algo_bit binfmt_misc ppdev snd_hda_codec_realtek snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_hwdep snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_pcm snd_seq_dummy snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi snd_rawmidi snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_timer snd_seq_device snd lp video parport output soundcore i2c_isch snd_page_alloc usbhid hid pata_sch ahci pata_jmicron e1000e
[   10.990291] 
[   10.990306] Pid: 979, comm: modprobe Not tainted (2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu)  
[   10.990318] EIP: 0060:[<f8f333c0>] EFLAGS: 00013282 CPU: 0
[   10.990360] EIP is at intel_lvds_init+0x120/0x6f0 [psb]
[   10.990372] EAX: 00000000 EBX: e5238000 ECX: 00000010 EDX: 00000000
[   10.990383] ESI: 00000000 EDI: f8f42ab4 EBP: e6627d68 ESP: e6627ce8
[   10.990396]  DS: 007b ES: 007b FS: 00d8 GS: 00e0 SS: 0068
[   10.990411] Process modprobe (pid: 979, ti=e6626000 task=e5268000 task.ti=e6626000)
[   10.990422] Stack:
[   10.990429]  e6627d58 e6627cf8 00003292 e52387f4 e6627d10 c034b3b3 e52387f4 e6627d20
[   10.990458] <0> e6627d10 c034b348 e6627d30 f8ed7cb1 e6627d20 e6627d4c 00003246 f6849e00
[   10.990491] <0> e523d000 e67bc600 e51ff800 00000400 000080d0 00000400 f6a4b400 f6849e00
[   10.990525] Call Trace:
[   10.990550]  [<c034b3b3>] ? idr_pre_get+0x43/0x80
[   10.990569]  [<c034b348>] ? idr_get_new_above+0x8/0x30
[   10.990621]  [<f8ed7cb1>] ? drm_idr_get+0x41/0x70 [drm_psb]
[   10.990666]  [<f8f339e2>] ? intel_crtc_init+0x52/0xa0 [psb]
[   10.990706]  [<f8f33b18>] ? intel_modeset_init+0xe8/0x450 [psb]
[   10.990730]  [<c012a438>] ? default_spin_lock_flags+0x8/0x10
[   10.990750]  [<c058b5af>] ? _spin_lock_irqsave+0x2f/0x50
[   10.990788]  [<f8f26210>] ? psb_driver_load+0x6e0/0x860 [psb]
[   10.990835]  [<f8ecaa66>] ? psb_drm_get_dev+0x336/0x620 [drm_psb]
[   10.990857]  [<c025fa8b>] ? sysfs_addrm_finish+0x3b/0xf0
[   10.990875]  [<c025f2b0>] ? sysfs_addrm_start+0x60/0xa0
[   10.990912]  [<f8f25692>] ? probe+0x12/0x20 [psb]
[   10.990932]  [<c0363883>] ? local_pci_probe+0x13/0x20
[   10.990949]  [<c0364688>] ? pci_device_probe+0x68/0x90
[   10.990970]  [<c03e684d>] ? really_probe+0x4d/0x140
[   10.990991]  [<c03ed15e>] ? pm_runtime_barrier+0x4e/0xc0
[   10.991010]  [<c03e697c>] ? driver_probe_device+0x3c/0x60
[   10.991028]  [<c03e6a21>] ? __driver_attach+0x81/0x90
[   10.991046]  [<c03e5e63>] ? bus_for_each_dev+0x53/0x80
[   10.991063]  [<c03e671e>] ? driver_attach+0x1e/0x20
[   10.991080]  [<c03e69a0>] ? __driver_attach+0x0/0x90
[   10.991098]  [<c03e60e5>] ? bus_add_driver+0xd5/0x280
[   10.991116]  [<c03645c0>] ? pci_device_remove+0x0/0x40
[   10.991135]  [<c03e6d1a>] ? driver_register+0x6a/0x130
[   10.991151]  [<c0364cce>] ? pci_get_dev_by_id+0x3e/0x80
[   10.991168]  [<c03648c5>] ? __pci_register_driver+0x45/0xb0
[   10.991215]  [<f8ec63f3>] ? psb_drm_init+0x193/0x1c0 [drm_psb]
[   10.991254]  [<f81a401c>] ? psb_init+0x1c/0x1e [psb]
[   10.991273]  [<c0101131>] ? do_one_initcall+0x31/0x190
[   10.991309]  [<f81a4000>] ? psb_init+0x0/0x1e [psb]
[   10.991330]  [<c0182340>] ? sys_init_module+0xb0/0x210
[   10.991348]  [<c01033ec>] ? syscall_call+0x7/0xb
[   10.991359] Code: 00 00 00 e8 b3 9d 42 c7 8b 45 f0 ba 00 01 00 00 e8 26 89 1f c7 b9 10 00 00 00 c7 05 30 42 f4 f8 00 01 00 00 a3 08 42 f4 f8 89 c6 <f3> a6 0f 84 b0 00 00 00 e8 63 89 1f c7 c7 05 08 42 f4 f8 00 00 
[   10.991521] EIP: [<f8f333c0>] intel_lvds_init+0x120/0x6f0 [psb] SS:ESP 0068:e6627ce8
[   10.991573] CR2: 0000000000000000
[   10.991587] ---[ end trace cfe373bb8798ab37 ]---
[   18.556409] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
```

Xorg log:


```
X.Org X Server 1.7.6
Release Date: 2010-03-17
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-25-server i686 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux ubuntu 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:10:02 UTC 2010 i686
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic root=UUID=dc5ac4f1-67fb-4906-8882-ec740fecd7e2 ro libata.force=udma/66 quiet splash
Build Date: 23 April 2010  05:11:50PM
xorg-server 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7 (Bryce Harrington <bryce@ubuntu.com>) 
Current version of pixman: 0.16.4
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu May 27 11:28:38 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) Using config directory: "/usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d"
(==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
(==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
(==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
	Using the first device section listed.
(**) |   |-->Device "GMA500"
(==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
	Using a default monitor configuration.
(**) Option "AIGLX" "true"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	built-ins
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled
(**) Extension "RENDER" is enabled
(II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
	If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
(II) Loader magic: 0x81f0e80
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:8108:8100:8086 Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller rev 7, Mem @ 0xfdf00000/524288, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfdf80000/262144, I/O @ 0x0000ff00/8
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(**) AIGLX enabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "psb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/psb_drv.so
(II) Module psb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.32.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) Debug: psbSetup
(II) PSB: driver for Intel GMA500 chipsets: Intel GMA500
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for psb
(II) Debug: psbProbe
(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
(--) Chipset Intel GMA500 found
(II) PSB(0): Debug: Allocating new device
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbPreInit
(II) PSB(0): psb_drv - 2.2.0.32L.0027
(II) Loading sub module "vbe"
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so
(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) PSB(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
	"Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(==) PSB(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(--) PSB(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x0
(==) PSB(0): RGB weight 888
(==) PSB(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(**) PSB(0): Option "ShadowFB" "true"
(**) PSB(0): Option "NoAccel" "false"
(**) PSB(0): Option "SWcursor" "false"
(**) PSB(0): Option "IgnoreACPI" "true"
(**) PSB(0): Option "NoPanel" "false"
(**) PSB(0): Option "LidTimer" "false"
(**) PSB(0): Option "NoFitting" "false"
(**) PSB(0): Option "DownScale" "false"
(**) PSB(0): Option "Vsync" "false"
(**) PSB(0): Use hardware cursor.
(**) PSB(0): Not using ACPI for LVDS detection.
(II) Loading sub module "dri"
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbPreinitXpsb
(II) Loading sub module "Xpsb"
(II) LoadModule: "Xpsb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/Xpsb.so
(II) Module Xpsb: vendor="Tungsten Graphics Inc."
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 0.1.0
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbDeviceScreenInit
(II) PSB(0): Debug: Initializing device
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) PSB(0): Debug: MMIO virtual address is 0xb784c000
(--) PSB(0): Mapped PCI MMIO at physical address 0xfdf00000
	with size 512 kiB
(EE) PSB(0): the stolenBase is:0x3f800000
(--) PSB(0): Detected 7932 kiB of "stolen" memory set aside as video RAM.
(EE) PSB(0): screnIndex is:0;fbPhys is:0x3f800000; fbsize is:0x007bf000
(--) PSB(0): Mapped graphics aperture at physical address 0x3f800000
	with size 7 MiB
(II) PSB(0): Debug: DRM device init
(II) PSB(0): Poulsbo MemClock 400, CoreClock 200
(II) PSB(0): Poulsbo Latencies 540 1240 350 750
(II) PSB(0): sku_value is 0x00800000, sku_bSDVOEnable is 1, sku_bMaxResEnableInt is 0
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbInitOutputs
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbLVDSInit
(II) PSB(0): Output LVDS0 has no monitor section
(II) Debug: i830_psbOutputInit
(II) PSB(0): I2C bus "LVDSBLC_B" initialized.
(II) PSB(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.
(II) PSB(0): I2C device "LVDSBLC_B:BLC Control" registered at address 0x58.
(II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_psbDDCGetModes
(II) PSB(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) PSB(0): EDID for output LVDS0
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) PSB(0): initializing int10
(II) PSB(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum
(II) PSB(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) PSB(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) PSB(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) PSB(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 7872 kB
(II) PSB(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r)Poulsbo Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS
(II) PSB(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
(II) PSB(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation
(II) PSB(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r)Poulsbo Graphics Controller
(II) PSB(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0
(II) PSB(0): Found panel mode in BIOS VBT tables:
(II) PSB(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 (48.4 kHz)
(II) PSB(0): BLC Data in BIOS VBT tables: datasize=0 paneltype=7                      type=0x01 pol=0x01 freq=0x00c8 minlevel=0x00                         i2caddr=0x58 cmd=0xaa 
(II) Debug: i830_psbPtrAddToList
(II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_psbSDVOInit
xf86TokenToOptinfo: table is NULL
(II) PSB(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" initialized.
(II) PSB(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" registered at address 0x70.
(II) PSB(0): I2C bus "SDVOB DDC Bus" initialized.
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 02                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_DEVICE_CAPS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 42 02 01 01 3D 3E 00 (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: sdvo_get_capabilities, caps.output_flags=3e
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 0B                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_ATTACHED_DISPLAYS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 00                   (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 0B                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_ATTACHED_DISPLAYS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 00                   (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 0B                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_ATTACHED_DISPLAYS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 00                   (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Output RGB0-1 has no monitor section
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 05 02 00                   (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_ACTIVE_OUTPUTS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 10 00                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_TARGET_INPUT)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 1D                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_INPUT_PIXEL_CLOCK_RANGE)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: C4 09 74 40             (Success)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO device VID/DID: 02:42.02, clock range 25.0MHz - 165.0MHz, input 1: Y, input 2: N, output 1: Y, output 2: N
(II) Debug: i830_psbPtrAddToList
(II) Debug: i830_psbOutputCompat
(II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_psbOutputTypesToIndex
(II) PSB(0): Debug: Output crtc mask is 0x00000002, compat mask is 0x00000001
(II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_psbOutputTypesToIndex
(II) PSB(0): Debug: Output crtc mask is 0x00000001, compat mask is 0x00000002
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbInitCrtcs
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcInit
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcInit
(II) Debug: i830_psbOutputEnableCrtcForAllScreens
(II) Debug: Marking crtc 0 as available for all screens.
(II) Debug: i830_psbOutputEnableCrtcForAllScreens
(II) Debug: Marking crtc 1 as available for all screens.
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbDeviceFinishInit
(II) Debug: Really running psbDeviceFinishInit
(++) PSB(0): i830_psbSaveHWState
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbOutputSave
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbLVDSSave
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_save
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 20                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_CLOCK_RATE_MULT)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 08                      (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Current clock rate multiplier: 8
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 04                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_ACTIVE_OUTPUTS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 00                   (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug:  --save_active_outputs is 2
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 10 00                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_TARGET_INPUT)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 12                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_INPUT_TIMINGS_PART1)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 10 0B D0 B4 20 90 31 10 (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 13                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_INPUT_TIMINGS_PART2)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 2D 6C C2 00 1C 00 00 00 (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 11 02 00                   (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_TARGET_OUTPUT)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 18                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_OUTPUT_TIMINGS_PART1)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 10 0B D0 B4 20 90 31 10 (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 19                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_OUTPUT_TIMINGS_PART2)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 2D 6C C2 00 1C 00 00 00 (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 06 00 7F 9D B6             (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_IN_OUT_MAP)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcSave pipe 0.
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcSave pipe 1.
(II) Loading sub module "shadow"
(II) LoadModule: "shadow"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libshadow.so
(II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(**) PSB(0): Shadow framebuffer enabled
(II) Debug: i830_psbOutputAssignToScreen
(II) PSB(0): Output "RGB0-1" is assigned to this screen.
(II) Debug: i830_psbOutputAssignToScreen
(II) PSB(0): Output "LVDS0" is assigned to this screen.
(II) PSB(0): Searching for matching Poulsbo mode(s):
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbLVDSDetect 1
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbGetLidStatus lidState= 0
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbLVDSGetModes
(II) PSB(0): EDID for output LVDS0
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbLVDSModeValid
(II) PSB(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS0
(II) PSB(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 (48.4 kHz)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_detect 1
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 0E                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_ACTIVE_HOT_PLUG)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Not supported)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 0D 01 00                   (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_ACTIVE_HOT_PLUG)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 0E                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_ACTIVE_HOT_PLUG)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_dpms 0, active_outputs=2
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 03                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_TRAINED_INPUTS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 01                      (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 05 02 00                   (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_ACTIVE_OUTPUTS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 02                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_DEVICE_CAPS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 42 02 01 01 3D 3E 00 (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 0B                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_ATTACHED_DISPLAYS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 00                   (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 07 02 00 00 00             (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_IN_OUT_MAP)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: get attached displays=0x2,0x0,connectedouputs=0x2
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_get_modes
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO_DEVICE_CRT || SDVO_DEVICE_TMDS
(II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_psbDDCGetModes
(II) PSB(0): I2C device "SDVOB DDC Bus:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(II) PSB(0): EDID for output RGB0-1
(II) PSB(0): Manufacturer: DEL  Model: a00b  Serial#: 809056588
(II) PSB(0): Year: 2004  Week: 52
(II) PSB(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) PSB(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V
(II) PSB(0): Sync:  Separate
(II) PSB(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 27
(II) PSB(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) PSB(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display
(II) PSB(0): Default color space is primary color space
(II) PSB(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) PSB(0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.279 greenY: 0.619
(II) PSB(0): blueX: 0.140 blueY: 0.069   whiteX: 0.310 whiteY: 0.330
(II) PSB(0): Supported established timings:
(II) PSB(0): 720x400@70Hz
(II) PSB(0): 640x480@60Hz
(II) PSB(0): 640x480@75Hz
(II) PSB(0): 800x600@60Hz
(II) PSB(0): 800x600@75Hz
(II) PSB(0): 1024x768@60Hz
(II) PSB(0): 1024x768@75Hz
(II) PSB(0): 1280x1024@75Hz
(II) PSB(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) PSB(0): Supported standard timings:
(II) PSB(0): #0: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337
(II) PSB(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897
(II) PSB(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) PSB(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  338 x 270 mm
(II) PSB(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0
(II) PSB(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0
(II) PSB(0): Serial No: F50454CJ099L
(II) PSB(0): Monitor name: DELL E173FP
(II) PSB(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 75 Hz, H min: 31 H max: 80 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz
(II) PSB(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) PSB(0): 	00ffffffffffff0010ac0ba04c393930
(II) PSB(0): 	340e010368221b78eecaf6a357479e23
(II) PSB(0): 	114f54a54b00714f8180010101010101
(II) PSB(0): 	010101010101302a009851002a403070
(II) PSB(0): 	1300520e1100001e000000ff00463530
(II) PSB(0): 	343534434a3039394c0a000000fc0044
(II) PSB(0): 	454c4c204531373346500a20000000fd
(II) PSB(0): 	00384b1f500e000a20202020202000ce
(II) PSB(0): EDID vendor "DEL", prod id 40971
(II) PSB(0): Debug: Try to get edid_mon
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_mode_valid
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_mode_valid
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_mode_valid
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_mode_valid
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_mode_valid
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_mode_valid
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_mode_valid
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_mode_valid
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_mode_valid
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_mode_valid
(II) PSB(0): Printing probed modes for output RGB0-1
(II) PSB(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)
(II) PSB(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) PSB(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) PSB(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) PSB(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) PSB(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) PSB(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) PSB(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) PSB(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) PSB(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) PSB(0): Output LVDS0 connected
(II) PSB(0): Output RGB0-1 connected
(II) PSB(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
(II) PSB(0): Output LVDS0 using initial mode 1024x768
(II) PSB(0): Output RGB0-1 using initial mode 1024x768
(II) PSB(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.
(II) Debug: i830_psbOutputDisableCrtcForOtherScreens
(II) Debug: Grabbing crtc 0 for screen 0
(II) Debug: i830_psbOutputDisableCrtcForOtherScreens
(II) Debug: Grabbing crtc 1 for screen 0
(==) PSB(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbScreenInit
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbDRIScreenInit
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SAREA size is 8192
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
```

xorg.conf:


```
Section "ServerFlags"
	Option "AIGLX" "true"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
	Option	"Composite" "Enable"
	Option	"RENDER" "Enable"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier "GMA500"
	Driver "psb"
	Option "DRI" "on"
	Option "ShadowFB" "true"
	Option "DownScale" "false"
	Option "ExaNoComposite" "false"
	#Option "ExaMem" "131072"
	#Option "ExaScratch" "4"
	#Option "ExaCached" "false"
	Option "IgnoreACPI" "true"
	Option "LidTimer" "false"
	Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
	Option "NoAccel" "false"
	Option "NoFitting" "false"
	Option "NoPanel" "false"
	Option "SWcursor" "false"
	Option "Vsync" "false"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Mode    0666
EndSection
```

It may be worth noting that this is running on a embedded SBC (small board computer) not a nettop.

----------


## tsip4

After installing of PPA packages it says It cant open DRI Device. I think that was a bug that solved. What might have happened? Reinstall doesnt help

----------


## Pirámide

#955 error on Sony Vaio P.

I don't know if it's a bug, but Poulsbo drivers works fine... if not using Netbook Edition interface with Maximus and Netbook Launcher. When I try to use it, screen blinks white, and make it unusable. When I change to Gnome, it works fine. I try Xubuntu and works fine too.

Maybe a Netbook Launcher problem with Poulsbo Drivers?

Jesús

----------


## dimonsbo

> #955 error on Sony Vaio P.
> 
> I don't know if it's a bug, but Poulsbo drivers works fine... if not using Netbook Edition interface with Maximus and Netbook Launcher. When I try to use it, screen blinks white, and make it unusable. When I change to Gnome, it works fine. I try Xubuntu and works fine too.


+1 with Vaio P and Netbook Edition. Desktop Edition works ok.

----------


## Freol

Somebody's running a touch screen in Ubuntu Lucid?

There is no touch screen in /dev/input/by-id/

----------


## Jeannee

Yes i use my touchscreen (Asus T91) . it worked out of the box, but i dont know where to calibrate it?  :Smile: 
The other problem (maybe theres a workaround) is, that i only can start into the 2d mode. if i start the "normal" mode, the screen is grey and sometimes shows the wallpaper ...

Any Ideas?

----------


## phillips321

> +1 with Vaio P and Netbook Edition. Desktop Edition works ok.


I think that UNR uses 3d gfx for it's gui so it wont with with these drivers as they are 2D only.

----------


## SlonUA

> After installing of PPA packages it says It cant open DRI Device. I think that was a bug that solved. What might have happened? Reinstall doesnt help


first proceed with


```
sudo apt-get purge libdrm-poulsbo1 xpsb-glx
```

then


```
sudo apt-get install poulsbo-config poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d
```

----------


## SlonUA

> Having fbshadow enabled disables my xvideo extension.
> Does anyone played fullscreen movies with the current driver status. (I mean standard 720x480 movies scaled to fullscreen, not HD movies).
> 
> I have a Dell mini 1010 with 1366x768 fullscreen resolution.
> 
> I tried mplayer, vlc and totem and without xvideo I have to use software scaling to see fullscreen and is very slow.
> 
> I use Ubuntu for working, and I didn't used any Windows since 2001. So switching OS is not an option for me (not even downgrading to 9.10).


could u post bug here: 
https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gma500

----------


## SlonUA

> Thanks!Now video are quite better!
> I watched a video time ago and it shows quake arena plays good on a poulsbo machine,does anybody watch it?Would be possible get in contact with theme?


have u tried to compare performance with  "Composite" "Enable" AND "Disable" !?

----------


## tomfool

> have u tried to compare performance with  "Composite" "Enable" AND "Disable" !?


For sure!!!

----------


## loldrup

I installed the new poulsbo driver for ubuntu 10.04 on my sony vaio x (with ubuntu 10.04). Before installing, graphics worked close to decently (could do the basics, but not show eg. video). After installing, X wont start. I replaced the X config-file with the backup created by the script. Still no dice. Whats a ubuntu-user to do? What do I need to revert to have the old driver back?

----------


## Freol

Sorry I fogot to specify the model of my netbook. There is Asus T91MT

Somebody's running a touch screen in Ubuntu Lucid at Asus T91MT?

There is no touch screen in /dev/input/by-id/

----------


## SlonUA

> I installed the new poulsbo driver for ubuntu 10.04 on my sony vaio x (with ubuntu 10.04). Before installing, graphics worked close to decently (could do the basics, but not show eg. video). After installing, X wont start. I replaced the X config-file with the backup created by the script. Still no dice. Whats a ubuntu-user to do? What do I need to revert to have the old driver back?


could u try

3D still broken (shadowFB enabled, compiz will be removed)

On Asus and Sony Vaio add the following workarounds:

sudo nano /etc/default/grub

find correct line and update to below

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash mem=2000mb acpi_osi=Linux"

Then update your grub config

sudo update-grub

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo

----------


## jpreston84

First off, I'd like to say thanks to everyone taking the time to work on this problem. I know it's a lot of work, and I sincerely appreciate the effort.

So, I was previously running Kubuntu 9.10 with PSB drivers (per the script and instructions in the Wiki). Having read what I thought was an indication that PSB drivers were working on 10.04, I upgraded to Kubuntu 10.04, and installed the new drivers (via the PPA). X wouldn't start correctly (had to restore to generic graphics to start). I then purged the modules, and reinstalled them.

X now seems to try to start, gives a mostly black (seems slightly reddish tint) screen for a moment, before going completely black. It stays like this indefinitely.

Is this a known problem, or do you need further information to help me solve this?

Thanks, in advance, for your help.

[edit] I forgot to mention, this is running on an Acer Aspire One AO751h netbook. [/edit]

----------


## Temposs

> First off, I'd like to say thanks to everyone taking the time to work on this problem. I know it's a lot of work, and I sincerely appreciate the effort.
> 
> So, I was previously running Kubuntu 9.10 with PSB drivers (per the script and instructions in the Wiki). Having read what I thought was an indication that PSB drivers were working on 10.04, I upgraded to Kubuntu 10.04, and installed the new drivers (via the PPA). X wouldn't start correctly (had to restore to generic graphics to start). I then purged the modules, and reinstalled them.
> 
> X now seems to try to start, gives a mostly black (seems slightly reddish tint) screen for a moment, before going completely black. It stays like this indefinitely.
> 
> Is this a known problem, or do you need further information to help me solve this?
> 
> Thanks, in advance, for your help.
> ...


The upgrading part may be what's messing things up for you there. Lots of messiness and leftover cruft when you do an upgrade. If you want to make sure to get things working, you probably want to do a fresh install, after backing up your important files.

----------


## jjzone

> First off, I'd like to say thanks to everyone taking the time to work on this problem. I know it's a lot of work, and I sincerely appreciate the effort.
> 
> So, I was previously running Kubuntu 9.10 with PSB drivers (per the script and instructions in the Wiki). Having read what I thought was an indication that PSB drivers were working on 10.04, I upgraded to Kubuntu 10.04, and installed the new drivers (via the PPA). X wouldn't start correctly (had to restore to generic graphics to start). I then purged the modules, and reinstalled them.
> 
> X now seems to try to start, gives a mostly black (seems slightly reddish tint) screen for a moment, before going completely black. It stays like this indefinitely.
> 
> Is this a known problem, or do you need further information to help me solve this?
> 
> Thanks, in advance, for your help.
> ...


I have an Acer Aspire One AO751h that I installed Lucid on just this morning. Ran the script for the drivers and I had the same initial response as you did, got a purple screen then a black screen and it just sat there. I rebooted and chose the 2.6.32-21 generic kernel and all was fine, including the Poulsbo drivers. I used Synaptic to delete the 2.6.32-22 kernel. I am even able to adjust my screen brightness via the power options. The FN key does not work.

----------


## prankster_mk

> I installed the new poulsbo driver for ubuntu 10.04 on my sony vaio x (with ubuntu 10.04). Before installing, graphics worked close to decently (could do the basics, but not show eg. video). After installing, X wont start. I replaced the X config-file with the backup created by the script. Still no dice. Whats a ubuntu-user to do? What do I need to revert to have the old driver back?


Hello everybody

I have the same pc (VAIO VPCX11) and after many attempts to make lucid lynx work fine on it I realized that the best solution (in my opinion) is installing JOLYCLOUD. This release is Ubuntu based and it has lots of good stuffs like an applet which changes cpu clock and helps to save battery; his kernel version is optimized for atom cpu and with some little setting from synaptic you can have an "ubuntu-like" desktop environment.

Sorry for my english

Bye

----------


## lucazade

> Hello everybody
> 
> I have the same pc (VAIO VPCX11) and after many attempts to make lucid lynx work fine on it I realized that the best solution (in my opinion) is installing JOLYCLOUD. This release is Ubuntu based and it has lots of good stuffs like an applet which changes cpu clock and helps to save battery; his kernel version is optimized for atom cpu and with some little setting from synaptic you can have an "ubuntu-like" desktop environment.
> 
> Sorry for my english
> 
> Bye


Jolicloud is based on Ubuntu 9.10.. so if you want to use old software use directly 9.10 that has fully working drivers.
If "best solution" means "easier to install" then use windows preinstalled  :Smile:

----------


## prankster_mk

> Jolicloud is based on Ubuntu 9.10.. so if you want to use old software use directly 9.10 that has fully working drivers.
> If "best solution" means "easier to install" then use windows preinstalled


You are right,
but I tried 10.04 deleting 9.10, when i decided to come back to 9.10 to have 3d support, I wasn't able to install kernel 2.6.30.19 cause the update manager allowed me the .21 kernel, in which your script doesn't work (or I wasn'able to make it work). So after many troubling i tryed jolicloud (which was supposed to have gma 500 working out of the box with only xorg setting and 3g internet keys fully supported).

For me best solution=easier to install... I am not a programmer and I hate windows... I didn't want to look presumptuosus infact in my post i wrote "in my opinion"...

Bye and thank you for your great work! I'm your fan!

----------


## Cortex0172

Greetings

A number of forum members here have reported that like me on my MSI U115 they are greeted by a almost blank white or black desktop after fresh install and applying the new drivers. Just the taskbar is visible. I could not see a clear answer/solution in the messages that followed. Do you have a suggestion for me what do to? Linux newbie, so please help me get on board.

----------


## alfrenovsky

The current problem with 3D and xv seems to be xorg.

There's any way to inatall (old) compatible xorg in lucid without breaking everything ?

----------


## infirmus

> The current problem with 3D and xv seems to be xorg.
> 
> There's any way to inatall (old) compatible xorg in lucid without breaking everything ?


I believe the mob intel contracted the GMA500 out to will be bringing out a Xorg 1.7 compatible driver soon?

----------


## Cortex0172

As some posts mention 3D is not yet working, so this seems to be the culprit re blank desktop. A German forum recommends to set System/Login to "Ubuntu Netbook Edition 2D" as standard session before running the ppa script. This I hope will enable the desktop to start in 2D. Will test this later today.

----------


## dimonsbo

> As some posts mention 3D is not yet working, so this seems to be the culprit re blank desktop. A German forum recommends to set System/Login to "Ubuntu Netbook Edition 2D" as standard session before running the ppa script. This I hope will enable the desktop to start in 2D. Will test this later today.


please test it and feedback here, 'cause I'm going slightly mad with TONS of lucid's reinstalls...

----------


## alfrenovsky

I tested my video speed problem. 
Without xvideo extension (wich gets disabled with fbshadow) I can play video smoothy up to 1024x576, my fullscreen resolution is 1366x768 so I cannot play fullscreen.

People with 1024x576 fullscreen resolution should not notice this problem

----------


## Cortex0172

> please test it and feedback here, 'cause I'm going slightly mad with TONS of lucid's reinstalls...


Sorry mate unable to test since cannot reinstall Lucid. Getting this weird "Error mounting 7.3 GB Filesystem. Daemon is inhibited" error message from my SSD/HD hybrid after repeatedly attempting reinstall, even after reinstalling Win 7 and then reverting to Lucid again. Since I have no clue how to get around this I cannot test further, might even have to revert back to Win7. Sadly.

----------


## jbernardo

> Sorry mate unable to test since cannot reinstall Lucid. Getting this weird "Error mounting 7.3 GB Filesystem. Daemon is inhibited" error message from my SSD/HD hybrid after repeatedly attempting reinstall, even after reinstalling Win 7 and then reverting to Lucid again. Since I have no clue how to get around this I cannot test further, might even have to revert back to Win7. Sadly.



Check this bug in launchpad - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...us/+bug/587812 - seems to be the same problem you're describing.

----------


## Cortex0172

Grazie jbernardo, got the error message again after install, but followed advice from your link "Hit Alt+F2 and then type gconf-editor
Navigate to /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount
Uncheck the box" and Lucid would at least restart into the SSD install.

I set Lucid to start into a 2D session, and now run the GMA500 script again to see if I can enjoy Lucid with higher resolution. And...

It works, Lucid now starts into a 2D session in 1024x600, MSI U115 Hybrid standard resolution.

----------


## SlonUA

Good Job !!! Keep going =).
http://digg.com/d31Sc0G

----------


## michael37

Question for all, in particular, @jbernando

Did anyone try to use libva (vaapi) with Lucid?  Does the mplayer-vaapi work?

----------


## alfrenovsky

> Question for all, in particular, @jbernando
> 
> Did anyone try to use libva (vaapi) with Lucid?  Does the mplayer-vaapi work?


For vaapi or xvideo to work you need bitmap texture acceleration support. Disabled when you enable FBShadow. 3D support still broken, so you can't disable FBShadow and get a stable (sometimes not even usable) system.

----------


## yvesdm3000

For some reason xrandr orientation no longer works on the 10.04 release. Does anybody know if this is related to the ShadowFB option ?

I can't really find anything in the PSB driver source code that might be the cause of the non-working xrandr rotation... I'm about to download the whole xorg sourcecode and start from there but it's clearly not easy and a beast to compile...

-Yves

----------


## alfrenovsky

> For some reason xrandr orientation no longer works on the 10.04 release. Does anybody know if this is related to the ShadowFB option ?
> 
> I can't really find anything in the PSB driver source code that might be the cause of the non-working xrandr rotation... I'm about to download the whole xorg sourcecode and start from there but it's clearly not easy and a beast to compile...
> 
> -Yves


Maybe you should compile some parts lots of times, install ccache.

----------


## jamsen

> For vaapi or xvideo to work you need bitmap texture acceleration support. Disabled when you enable FBShadow. 3D support still broken, so you can't disable FBShadow and get a stable (sometimes not even usable) system.


I'm currently trying to get mplayer-vaapi to work, but I'm getting flip_page errors while running. is this related to the bitmap texture acceleration support you mention?

----------


## yvesdm3000

I just fixed the RANDR problem. I'm not sure if this will work on all systems but in any case, it will probably be more stable for those systems too (object is NULL but structure member is used). 

See attachment for the patch. Can anyone tell me who can check this and if its OK apply it upstream? Thank you.

-Yves

----------


## droidhacker

> For vaapi or xvideo to work you need bitmap texture acceleration support. Disabled when you enable FBShadow. 3D support still broken, so you can't disable FBShadow and get a stable (sometimes not even usable) system.


So... fbshadow is being ENABLED in order to DISABLE 3D? Aren't there better ways of disabling 3D? Like leaving out the mesa driver?

----------


## yvesdm3000

There are clearly other stability reasons to enable shadowfb for now. Debugging is still ongoing to fix most of these... I don't care so much about 3D but i do have xv higher on my priorities-list.

Yves

----------


## hubus

> Known Issue, it's because 3d isn't working yet. 
> 
> Just logout and upon login, just before you type your password you can switch the session to either Gnome Desktop or Netbook 2D on the bottom of the screen... 
> 
> if you have no password, just use the "other" login option to get to the session selection.


How can I do this on Kubuntu ?
I've got the same error:
*ERROR* No Xpsb 3D extension available
and my KDE freezes.

UPDATE
OK, I've managed to disable compositing and everything works fine.
Just add this to ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc


```
[Compositing]
Enabled=false
```

----------


## tsip4

Any chance of applying a working patch on backtrack 4? Everything i tried didnt worked  :Sad:

----------


## yvesdm3000

I've been investigating the ShadowFB issue. This is a difficult one, it crashes all over because of memory corruption somewhere... Stuff become NULL, I added stuff to cope with NULL and then using the change it never becomes NULL again and crashes somewhere else...

Someone had good ideas to attack this? Valgrind doesn't seem to capture the problem...

-Yves

----------


## jbernardo

> Someone had good ideas to attack this? Valgrind doesn't seem to capture the problem...


I've tried some things to solve https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=28077, that one seems to be the main stumbling block. But doing the tests for null inside fbCopyNtoN doesn't solve the bug. Stops the crashes, but also corrupts bitmaps like crazy, and breaks scrolling. Maybe you can try looking at it?

----------


## yvesdm3000

That is the bug I was after initially, but there doesn't seem to be any issue in it. That code works perfectly fine here...

But i did have crashes in pixmans blt. Initially because src and dst were NULL, I did a check against that and I've never seen src and dst being NULL again... Something is screwing up memory, and indeed pixmaps are corrupt ...

btw how do you manage to run X under gdb ?

Something else that worries me, Xorg crashes here if i uninstall the psb_glx opengl driver. I really hope we're not fighting a memory allocation bug in psb_glx ...

-Yves

----------


## lucazade

> memory allocation


this made me thinking..

adding XAANoOffscreenPixmaps allows me to log in Gnome with a working 3D and without using Milone modified xserver... anyway icons are broken.  :Sad: 

adding RENDER "disable" fix also icons but breaks other things

just and idea.. from Xserver 1.7 release note:
EXA: Don't use UploadToScreen for CopyNtoN with mixed pixmaps

----------


## yvesdm3000

One of the the things I saw yesterday in the PSB code is that all pixmaps should be 32-bit, and the option "ForceConvert24to32" seem to be gone from Xorg 1.7. Maybe we are having trouble with 24bit pixmaps ?

-Yves

----------


## jbernardo

> One of the the things I saw yesterday in the PSB code is that all pixmaps should be 32-bit, and the option "ForceConvert24to32" seem to be gone from Xorg 1.7. Maybe we are having trouble with 24bit pixmaps ?


That would make sense. And would also mean we will have a huge problem getting this old driver to work with Xorg 1.7...

As for your previous question on using gdb with Xorg, I never got it to work. Only manage to examine a core dump. Running Xorg from gdb or attaching gdb to a running X would always hang with cpu at 100%.

----------


## yvesdm3000

There is something I don't understand about the PSB driver. Why is EXA duplicated in our driver?

And then we are using exa.h from our directory and not the one from xorg 1.7. Some structures have changed in the 1.7 version and will definitely not going to work. Possibly the ShadowFB doesn't stress EXA that much (hence, most stuff becomes internal to EXA that way). A small test here indicates that no .c files are used from the directory...

----------


## jbernardo

Well, exa should be built in our driver only for xorg < 1.4.99, at least according to configure.ac. I'll see if the driver builds without the old exa.h.

Edit: removed all exa stuff from xserver-xorg-video-psb, and updated svn and bzr. It makes no difference, as exa wasn't being built inside the driver anyway.

----------


## yvesdm3000

> this made me thinking..
> 
> adding XAANoOffscreenPixmaps allows me to log in Gnome with a working 3D and without using Milone modified xserver... anyway icons are broken.


I don't see what WAANoOffscreenPixmaps would help. It should be the same as removing EXA_OFFSCREEN_PIXMAPS from the exa flags. When I do that, xorg doesnt even start...

-Yves

----------


## bamarob

I picked up a refurbished Asus Eee PC 1201HAB last week and promptly installed Lucid Netbook Edition.  And, of course, discovered the issues with GMA 500.  Actually, with the "out-of-the-box" Lucid install, performance wasn't bad, but video playback was almost usuable.

So, I ended up at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo and followed the instructions there for Lucid:



```
Open a terminal and type:

sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/ppa && sudo apt-get update

this command will add 'GMA500 PPA' repository and update database

sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d poulsbo-config

after your system will be installed with all needed packages, you must restart your netbook.

/!\ Use following notes for your models:

    * 3D still broken (shadowFB enabled, compiz will be removed)
    *

      On Asus and Sony Vaio add the following workarounds:

      sudo nano /etc/default/grub

      find correct line and update to below

      GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash mem=2000mb acpi_osi=Linux"

      Then update your grub config

      sudo update-grub
```

That didn't seem to help (actually resulted in the screen freezing at login).  So, I saw where GMA 500 appeared to be fully supported in Karmic 9.10.  So, I installed that.  That's what I have now, but performance is not as good now as it was with Lucid.

So, I'm very confused as to what I need to do.  This thread is so long (over 1000 posts!), it's difficult to decipher exactly what I need to do to get the best performance.

So, here I am seeking your help.  Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Robert

----------


## Anfanglir

Info on status of poulsbo-drivers on Meego:

http://mjg59.livejournal.com/123618.html

http://bugs.meego.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2205#c10

:shrugs / Anfanglir

----------


## SlonUA

> I picked up a refurbished Asus Eee PC 1201HAB last week and promptly installed Lucid Netbook Edition.  And, of course, discovered the issues with GMA 500.  Actually, with the "out-of-the-box" Lucid install, performance wasn't bad, but video playback was almost usuable.
> 
> So, I ended up at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo and followed the instructions there for Lucid:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Open a terminal and type:
> 
> ...


could u provide ur xorg.conf OR just compare with this one.

$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
Section "Device"
	Identifier 	"gma500"
	Driver 		"psb"
	Option 		"ShadowFB"	"true"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
	Option 		"Composite" 	"Enable"
EndSection

----------


## SlonUA

> I picked up a refurbished Asus Eee PC 1201HAB last week and promptly installed Lucid Netbook Edition.  And, of course, discovered the issues with GMA 500.  Actually, with the "out-of-the-box" Lucid install, performance wasn't bad, but video playback was almost usuable.
> 
> So, I ended up at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo and followed the instructions there for Lucid:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Open a terminal and type:
> 
> ...


could u provide ur xorg.conf OR just compare with this one.



```
$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
Section "Device"
	Identifier 	"gma500"
	Driver 		"psb"
	Option 		"ShadowFB"	"true"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
	Option 		"Composite" 	"Enable"
EndSection
```

----------


## ubartu

I am trying to get my widescreen 1366x768 supported under 10.04.  Dell INspiron Mini 10. After browsing this thread, to the extent I understand it,  decided to install the poulsbo 2d & 3d drivers, which caused a strange white screen hang condition.  

Couldn't find any way to recover from this, did a clean reinstall, and this time more cautious.  There was no xorg.config file, so I added a simple one from somewhere in this thread.  Still the monitor configuration just "sees" and unknown monitor of 1024x768.  Aspect ratio is closer to ok -- but still a little off.  Any suggestions?  If I add a section in the xorg.config file that specifies  widescreen characteristics (using cvt command?)  is this likely to help.  If so -- what do I call the section and the identifier - -or does it matter.

Thanks

----------


## yvesdm3000

> I am trying to get my widescreen 1366x768 supported under 10.04.  Dell INspiron Mini 10. After browsing this thread, to the extent I understand it,  decided to install the poulsbo 2d & 3d drivers, which caused a strange white screen hang condition.  
> 
> Couldn't find any way to recover from this, did a clean reinstall, and this time more cautious.  There was no xorg.config file, so I added a simple one from somewhere in this thread.  Still the monitor configuration just "sees" and unknown monitor of 1024x768.  Aspect ratio is closer to ok -- but still a little off.  Any suggestions?  If I add a section in the xorg.config file that specifies  widescreen characteristics (using cvt command?)  is this likely to help.  If so -- what do I call the section and the identifier - -or does it matter.
> 
> Thanks


Make sure you are not using any opengl windowmanager or stuff like that. OpenGL is currently broken on 10.04, but still you will have to install it.

Please post your xorg.conf so we can see what is wrong.

-Yves

----------


## H3g3m0n

> I just fixed the RANDR problem. I'm not sure if this will work on all systems but in any case, it will probably be more stable for those systems too (object is NULL but structure member is used). 
> 
> See attachment for the patch. Can anyone tell me who can check this and if its OK apply it upstream? Thank you.
> 
> -Yves


This is working fine for me on the T91MT.

----------


## rrubr

Hey where are the  sources that run with poulsbo_lucid.sh?  dl.dropbox,com says they are 404.  Is my copy of the script old?

----------


## alfrenovsky

> I am trying to get my widescreen 1366x768 supported under 10.04.  Dell INspiron Mini 10. After browsing this thread, to the extent I understand it,  decided to install the poulsbo 2d & 3d drivers, which caused a strange white screen hang condition.  
> 
> Couldn't find any way to recover from this, did a clean reinstall, and this time more cautious.  There was no xorg.config file, so I added a simple one from somewhere in this thread.  Still the monitor configuration just "sees" and unknown monitor of 1024x768.  Aspect ratio is closer to ok -- but still a little off.  Any suggestions?  If I add a section in the xorg.config file that specifies  widescreen characteristics (using cvt command?)  is this likely to help.  If so -- what do I call the section and the identifier - -or does it matter.
> 
> Thanks


With dell mini I have to run the old script, using apt-get breaks everything.

----------


## ubartu

Here is my xorg.config file

Section    "Device"
    Identifier    "gma500"
    Driver        "psb"
    Option        "ShadowFB"    "true"
EndSection

Section    "Extensions"
    Option        "Composite"    "enable"

There wasn't one at all, so I just found this generic one.  Can someone point me to the old script mentioned below, or any other checks I can make.  Thanks

----------


## gazorzos

SOLVED FOR EEEPC 1101HA QUITE EASY:  In linux-kernel 2.6.22.31 update everything, with th exception of kernel (to 2.6.22.32). After that, update sources with   deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mobile/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mobile/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main  and then, code: sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d psb-firmware  then reboot. It works excellent.

----------


## m0dcm

Whats happened to the Karmic GMA500 script on the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...oCardsPoulsbo/ page? Look closely both the Lucid and Karmic instructions are the same!

Can someone rectify this? I had to find the Karmic script - 
wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...pts/poulsbo.sh  && sh ./poulsbo.sh , I found it on the Linux Mint site as I had to install 9.10 on a friends AO751h and noticed the mistake on the above page!
Can someone fix this error on the Wiki between the Lucid and Karmic drivers?

----------


## lucazade

_This thread is becoming a mess like the poulsbo driver.
_

*Lucid:*
both PPA and script are working good here.. if not working open a issue on google code (not here) and specify netbook model and desktop environment.

* 3D and Video acceleration are broken (UNR also affected)
bug reported upstream


*Karmic:*
the script is still working, ppa has not been tested (i've not uploaded it)


```
sudo wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma500/scripts/poulsbo.sh && bash ./poulsbo.sh
```


*Jaunty:*
has the official mobile repository.


*News:*
new drivers are probably coming from Intel inside the Meego Project (expected for July)

----------


## m0dcm

> _This thread is becoming a mess like the poulsbo driver.
> _
> 
> *Lucid:*
> both PPA and script are working good here.. if not working open a issue on google code (not here) and specify netbook model and desktop environment.
> 
> * 3D and Video acceleration are broken (UNR also affected)
> bug reported upstream
> 
> ...


The  Karmic script works like a charm, but for full screen none choppy video I just switch Compiz off. You've done a grand job, and it's about time Intel released a driver!! I'll be installing Lucid if the driver works in July.....

----------


## Call Me Ishmael

I confirm that PPA  is not working for Acer 751h in Karmic.
Resolution is 1024x768, no 2D accel.

----------


## Udibuntu

Guys,

Just tried the gma500 driver at

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...c%20%289.10%29

and broke native resolution.

tried to revert to psb driver, didnt work.

Is there a way to use this method on Karmic AND have native resolution?

OR - can I restore psb?

----------


## lucazade

> Guys,
> Just tried the gma500 driver at
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...c%20%289.10%29
> and broke native resolution.
> tried to revert to psb driver, didnt work.
> Is there a way to use this method on Karmic AND have native resolution?
> OR - can I restore psb?


You get native resolution only when psb driver is installed, not in vesa mode.. 

I've posted here how to get it working on Karmic and Lucid.. *use the script for karmic*



```
sudo wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma500/scripts/poulsbo.sh && bash ./poulsbo.sh
```

And remember that it is better to install these drivers on a new Ubuntu installation.
The ubuntu wiki page need to be updated with this script instead of the PPA

----------


## yvesdm3000

I found a bug in Xorg 1.7.6 EXA code that prevents our driver to work. After this little fix I have opengl working on Lucid without ShadowFB. Now we need to get this into Lucid or maybe we post our own packages for poulsbo for the time being ?

Yves De Muyter

----------


## MFonville

> I found a bug in Xorg 1.7.6 EXA code that prevents our driver to work. After this little fix I have opengl working on Lucid without ShadowFB. Now we need to get this into Lucid or maybe we post our own packages for poulsbo for the time being ?


I think that would the best thing to do. Since most people are craving for a better poulsbo driver that can be used as for now.

----------


## Udibuntu

> You get native resolution only when psb driver is installed, not in vesa mode.. 
> 
> I've posted here how to get it working on Karmic and Lucid.. *use the script for karmic*
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma500/scripts/poulsbo.sh && bash ./poulsbo.sh
> ```
> ...


Thanks Luca, but I get something saying psb is broken or not installed properly. How do i remove it completely (so I can reinstall)?

UPDATE: Purged and removed, then installed, works OK. Thanks!

----------


## lucazade

> I found a bug in Xorg 1.7.6 EXA code that prevents our driver to work. After this little fix I have opengl working on Lucid without ShadowFB. Now we need to get this into Lucid or maybe we post our own packages for poulsbo for the time being ?
> 
> Yves De Muyter


I'm so happy, great!
I'm going to ask in ubuntu-x channel if the patch could be applied in a backport  package.
Otherwise we'll put a patched xorg in the gma500 ppa.

----------


## planeoldjim

> I'm so happy, great!
> I'm going to ask in ubuntu-x channel if the patch could be applied in a backport  package.
> Otherwise we'll put a patched xorg in the gma500 ppa.


Hi guys, I am a newbie and I am lost, tried loading the updated GMA500 driver with the command listed above, looks like all loads ok, but still unable to detect video card. I am running a new fresh install of lucid and have a dell mini 12 Thanks in advance for any help!!!

PS I was going to throw this computer through a window when running XP b/c it was so slow, I LOVE ubuntu but would sure love to fix the graphics problem

----------


## planeoldjim

> Thanks Luca, but I get something saying psb is broken or not installed properly. How do i remove it completely (so I can reinstall)?
> 
> UPDATE: Purged and removed, then installed, works OK. Thanks!


I had the same "psb is broken" or something close, as I said I am a newbie, how would I purge and remove? and I assume just do a clean install using "sudo wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...pts/poulsbo.sh && bash ./poulsbo.sh" ???

Thanks again for the help!

----------


## mikewhatever

> I had the same "psb is broken" or something close, as I said I am a newbie, how would I purge and remove? and I assume just do a clean install using "sudo wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...pts/poulsbo.sh && bash ./poulsbo.sh" ???
> 
> Thanks again for the help!


Use the following command:


```
sudo apt-get purge psb-kernel-source
```

----------


## jbernardo

> I'm so happy, great!
> I'm going to ask in ubuntu-x channel if the patch could be applied in a backport  package.
> Otherwise we'll put a patched xorg in the gma500 ppa.


GREAT!
I'l start building a xorg package with the patch in the meantime, so we'll be ready to add it to svn and bzr asap.

----------


## jbernardo

Built and running well. I have already updated bzr, will update svn asap. And update the binaries dir in svn in case anyone is in a rush to try 3D. Just don't forget to edit xorg.conf and comment the ShadowFB line.

Thanks Yves! I think you just won the beer/pizza/whatever everybody was offering for a working version of the drivers!

----------


## lucazade

> Built and running well. I have already updated bzr, will update svn asap. And update the binaries dir in svn in case anyone is in a rush to try 3D. Just don't forget to edit xorg.conf and comment the ShadowFB line.
> 
> Thanks Yves! I think you just won the beer/pizza/whatever everybody was offering for a working version of the drivers!


 :Guitar:

----------


## lucazade

so next steps and probably the latest are:

* optimized atom kernel (2.6.32? 2.6.34? hints?)

* get/check full vaapi video acceleration

* try it on maverick (just for the sake of.. check compatibily with xserver 1.8/1.9)

----------


## yvesdm3000

It's not over yet, compositing is still a mess (try starting compmgr) and va-api hangs my machine. But at least 3D is working very well, better than I'd hoped, don't forget we have a block of binary there we can't manage...

-Yves

----------


## frap73

> I found a bug in Xorg 1.7.6 EXA code that prevents our driver to work. After this little fix I have opengl working on Lucid without ShadowFB.


Is this patch available from someplace ?

Thanks,

-K.

----------


## jbernardo

> Is this patch available from someplace ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -K.


Will probably be available from the ppa today, and Lucazade is contacting the X guys in ubuntu to see if the next version of xorg can have it, and can be released in the backports.

----------


## jbernardo

> It's not over yet, compositing is still a mess (try starting compmgr) and va-api hangs my machine. But at least 3D is working very well, better than I'd hoped, don't forget we have a block of binary there we can't manage...
> 
> -Yves


Compositing always had problems, but I have it working on kde as always, using xrender. Vaapi should work, I'll check now with the packages from the multimediappa. Did you add "export GMA500_WORKAROUND=yes" to the end of your ~/.bashrc?

----------


## ogolithos

I'm trying to install 10.04 reloaded in an Asus 1101ha. I need your help to solve the problem of the GMA 500. I tried the script, but after the reboot the desktop changes the background in to a grey and it stucks. I found a post about 1101 but I'm too newbie to understand it  :LOL: 

Any suggestions?

----------


## tora201

> 1) install Ubuntu Netbook Remix (9.10 Karmic)
> 2) performed a software update to get entire system up to date.
> 3) installed psb drivers following http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSuppo...oCardsPoulsbo/
> 4) after rebooting and rebuilding module per #3
>     I updated the hal suspend quirks per #3
> 
> I found that /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/98smart-kernel-video was thinking our graphics driver can handle not switching to virtual terminal first (due to KMS) and added quirk to stop suspend from switching to virtual terminal.  So, if you run
> 
> 
> ...


 :Wave: 

This was posted some time back. I am wondering about the last part. I did that, and it worked for a few boots, but no longer works, it returning to the black screen upon suspend. Am I doing something wrong, or did somebody discover something else I have not found yet? Thanks! It was lovely to have suspend working though, even if only for about 3 reboots....

----------


## yvesdm3000

Xv video seems to hang in psbDisplayVideo (dont mind egalax, that is touchpanel driver, unless the bug is in there... the panel still moves but doesnt click)

[mi] EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop.

Backtrace:
0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x3b) [0x80a697b]
1: /usr/bin/X (mieqEnqueue+0x1ab) [0x80a1b9b]
2: /usr/bin/X (xf86PostButtonEventP+0xcf) [0x80b5e1f]
3: /usr/bin/X (xf86PostButtonEvent+0x6c) [0x80b5ecc]
4: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/egalax_drv.so (0x681000+0x2760) [0x683760]
5: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/egalax_drv.so (0x681000+0x8f97) [0x689f97]
6: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/egalax_drv.so (0x681000+0xa53d) [0x68b53d]
7: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x67bef) [0x80afbef]
8: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x116af4) [0x815eaf4]
9: (vdso) (__kernel_sigreturn+0x0) [0x8aa400]
10: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/psb_drv.so (psbDisplayVideo+0x116) [0xf056c6]
11: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/psb_drv.so (0xee7000+0x1f012) [0xf06012]
12: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x125a9e) [0x816da9e]
13: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so (XvdiPutImage+0x186) [0xfab546]
14: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so (0xfa1000+0xe366) [0xfaf366]
15: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so (ProcXvDispatch+0x3a) [0xfb03ca]
16: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x248f7) [0x806c8f7]
17: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x1ed7a) [0x8066d7a]
18: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xe6) [0x35cbd6]
19: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x1e961) [0x8066961]

----------


## tora201

And one other thing... does anybody else have problems with video out? (I use an Acer 751H)

When connecting to a Panasonic plamsa at work (800x600, I think) it works only if I toogle it so that the main laptop display (1) is switched off. No matter what I do, the thing won't display both at once. Would be nice to have dual display. I have a feeling I might have to manually edit the xorg.conf file... any ideas for possible settings?

Cheers!

p.s of course, my friend's Dell Mini with Mint 9 (using a non Poulsbo) works perfectly, as did my computer using Ubuntu Karmic in the past (Again, non Poulsbo). It therefore MUST be a Poulsbo thing....

----------


## jbernardo

> And one other thing... does anybody else have problems with video out? (I use an Acer 751H)
> 
> When connecting to a Panasonic plamsa at work (800x600, I think) it works only if I toogle it so that the main laptop display (1) is switched off. No matter what I do, the thing won't display both at once. Would be nice to have dual display. I have a feeling I might have to manually edit the xorg.conf file... any ideas for possible settings?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> p.s of course, my friend's Dell Mini with Mint 9 (using a non Poulsbo) works perfectly, as did my computer using Ubuntu Karmic in the past (Again, non Poulsbo). It therefore MUST be a Poulsbo thing....


What happens if you run "xrandr --auto"?

----------


## ogolithos

> SOLVED FOR EEEPC 1101HA QUITE EASY:  In linux-kernel 2.6.22.31 update everything, with th exception of kernel (to 2.6.22.32). After that, update sources with   deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mobile/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mobile/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main  and then, code: sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d psb-firmware  then reboot. It works excellent.


If anybody can analyze it for me, it would be great (i guess) !  :Smile:

----------


## jbernardo

Vaapi is working well on my 1101HA/Lucid if I build mplayer using this script - http://kanotix.com/files/fix/mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt

So this should work. Yves, in what conditions do you get that hang? I want to try to reproduce it here on my 1101.

Next - build a optimized kernel, starting with the current lucid one.
But we'll still need to decide if we'll start with the current driver, or wait for the meego one...

@lucazade: Did you get any answer from Sarvatt on integrating Yves patch on the backports xorg release?

----------


## yvesdm3000

jbernardo, can you try normal Xv? That is the one that is hanging. Still downloading a clip suitable for vaapi now...

-Yves

----------


## lucazade

> @lucazade: Did you get any answer from Sarvatt on integrating Yves patch on the backports xorg release?


Asked but no answer yet.. i'll take a look at the channel for answers and will report here.

----------


## txutxifel

I modificed my xorg and I have the dual monitors and psb without problems. This is my Xorg.conf


```
Section "DRI"
	Mode	0666
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
	Driver	"psb"
	Option	"ShadowFB"	"True"
EndSection


Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
	Option "DPMS"
EndSection
 


Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Video Device"
	Device		"GMA500"
	DefaultDepth  24
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth	24
		Virtual	2646 1024
		Modes   "1280x1024" "1024x768" "640x480"

	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

It's works for me to get a dual monitor. The most important line is:

		Virtual	2646 1024

2646 is the sum for x resolution of the 2 monitor -> 1280 + 1366
1024 is the larger of the y resolutions -> 1024 ó 768
(my external monitor is 1280x1024 and the "internal" 1366x766)

I'm sorry for my english. I hope that you can understand everything and thanks to get my netbook works with gma500!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tora201

What happens if you run "xrandr --auto"?

hey man, thanks so much! I will try that tomorrow at work and see if it goes. Really appreciate the quick reply.

----------


## tora201

> I modificed my xorg and I have the dual monitors and psb without problems. This is my Xorg.conf
> 
> 
> ```
> Section "DRI"
> 	Mode	0666
> EndSection
> 
> Section "Device"
> ...



Thanks so much (Your English is perfect!) I will try this after doing:  "xrandr --auto"

You guys are the best. :Very Happy:

----------


## tora201

Not sure if this helps with suspend, but found this thread.

http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showpo...56&postcount=1

Tried it, and my 751H suspends now. But it might also be due to the fact that I redid:

touch /etc/pm/sleep.d/98smart-kernel-video

Will try it a bit and post results (Having suspend work would be great)

----------


## jbernardo

> jbernardo, can you try normal Xv? That is the one that is hanging. Still downloading a clip suitable for vaapi now...


I found a small snippet from "The usual suspects" somewhere online, which is nice to test vaapi.

I'll test Xv in a couple of hours, I need to use the netbook right now so hanging it is not an option...  :Smile:

----------


## jbernardo

Yves,
Using the mplayer I built with the above mentioned script, Xv works. Full screen stops at the first frame, but windowed works well. No hang at all. Have you tried building mplayer?

----------


## yvesdm3000

vaapi is working here. Amazing good quality, source is a 720p high bitrate h264 clip

only Xv hangs.

mplayer with -vo x11 works fine too (slow as expected)

----------


## lucazade

@jbernardo

we should also remove compiz dependency in poulsbo-config when we have xorg patched

----------


## jbernardo

@lucazade
Yes, as soon as the packages are built in the ppa we need to start working on poulsbo-config, not only for that but also to remove the ShadowFB entry from xorg.conf

BTW, are you sure compiz will work? The psb driver still supports OpenGL 1.2 only.

----------


## jbernardo

> vaapi is working here. Amazing good quality, source is a 720p high bitrate h264 clip
> 
> only Xv hangs.
> 
> mplayer with -vo x11 works fine too (slow as expected)


I really can't get Xv to hang here. Can you point me to a freely available clip that hangs for you, so that I could use it to try to reproduce this problem?

----------


## lucazade

> @lucazade
> Yes, as soon as the packages are built in the ppa we need to start working on poulsbo-config, not only for that but also to remove the ShadowFB entry from xorg.conf
> 
> BTW, are you sure compiz will work? The psb driver still supports OpenGL 1.2 only.


Haven't tried the exa patch yet, so i don't know about compiz (probably it won't work.. you're right)
Yes, shadowfb should be removed from poulsbo-config.

In launchpad ppa xorg-server-psb has a wrong versioning (0.36) should be 0.32something)

----------


## Spock112

First of all ... THANK YOU!!! you are the best!

My question now: 
what will work in lucid?
fullscreen video (with vaapi)?
3d?
compiz?

and can you tell, when it will be ready to use in your ppa?

You're much better then INTEL ... I - personaly - think that we won't see a driver soon ...

----------


## jbernardo

> First of all ... THANK YOU!!! you are the best!
> 
> My question now: 
> what will work in lucid?
> fullscreen video (with vaapi)?
> 3d?
> compiz?
> 
> and can you tell, when it will be ready to use in your ppa?
> ...


First, what works:
Full screen vaapi accelerated video - yes, use this script from kanotix to build and install mplayer, add "export GMA500_WORKAROUND=yes" to your .bashrc, and it should work. I usually also disable composite while playing a film (ctrl-alt-F12 in kde), as it interferes somewhat.
3D - yes, OpenGL 1.2 is supported by the xpsb binary blob

Problematic
Compiz - probably won't work, it seems to need OpenGL 1.3+

The ppa - we'll get it to build ASAP. It seems I had forgotten to push the code, I expected bzr to work as svn and to push the code itself after a commit...  :Sad:

----------


## planeoldjim

> Use the following command:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get purge psb-kernel-source
> ```


I followed the above step, on reboot I get several error messages saying running in low graphics mode, I thought I had copied them to paste here, but didn't work... 

The exact steps I used were:
sudo apt-get purge psb-kernel-source
sudd-apt-repository ppa:gma500/ppa
sudo apt-get update
sudo wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...pts/poulsbo.sh  && bash ./poulsbo.sh

----------


## planeoldjim

> I followed the above step, on reboot I get several error messages saying running in low graphics mode, I thought I had copied them to paste here, but didn't work... 
> 
> The exact steps I used were:
> sudo apt-get purge psb-kernel-source
> sudd-apt-repository ppa:gma500/ppa
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...pts/poulsbo.sh  && bash ./poulsbo.sh


here is the last few lines from terminal after loading, I can copy more if needed   thanks all

Reading state information... Done
poulsbo-driver-2d is already the newest version.
poulsbo-driver-3d is already the newest version.
poulsbo-config is already the newest version.
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  libdecoration0
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 39 not upgraded.

----------


## hubus

After upgrading to:
xserver-xorg-video-psb 0.36.0-0ubuntu3~1004um3+fix586304
and commenting ShadowFB my X server hangs all the time.
Tail of the log:


```
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 15 00 00 00 00 1E 00 00 00 (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_INPUT_TIMINGS_PART2)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 21 01                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CLOCK_RATE_MULT)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 05 00 00                   (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_ACTIVE_OUTPUTS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) Debug: psbLockMM
(II) [drm] Irq handler uninstalled.
 ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
```

I've tested the vaapi and it's working fine (fullscreen too), but I have to be quick to see the results before X hangs  :Wink:  The same with glxgears.

With ShadowFB turned on there is no problem with X, but vaapi and glxgears doesn't work of course.

Any hints ?  :Smile: 

My xorg.conf:


```
Section "DRI"
        Mode    0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
        Option          "Composite" "Enable"
        Option          "RENDER" "Enable"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier      "GMA500"
        Option          "DownScale" "false"
        Option          "ExaNoComposite" "false"
        Option          "LidTimer" "false"
        Option          "NoAccel" "false"  
        Option          "NoFitting" "false"
        Option          "NoPanel" "false" 
        Option          "SWcursor" "false"
        Option          "Vsync" "false"
        Option  "AccelMethod"   "EXA"
        Option  "DRI"   "on"
        Option  "MigrationHeuristic"    "greedy"
        Option  "IgnoreACPI"    "yes"
        Driver  "psb"
        Option          "ShadowFB" "true"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
        Option  "DontZap"       "False"
EndSection
```

With simple xorg.conf from deb package and commented ShadowFB kdm dosen't start at all:


```
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbExaClose
(II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_psbCrtcFreeCursors
(++) PSB(0): xxi830_psbCrtcHWCursorDestroy 
(++) PSB(0): xxi830_psbCrtcHWCursorDestroy 

Backtrace:
0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x3b) [0x80e937b]
1: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x61c7d) [0x80a9c7d]  
2: (vdso) (__kernel_rt_sigreturn+0x0) [0xcb2410]
3: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/psb_drv.so (0x288000+0x9480) [0x291480]
4: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so (0x19b000+0xad91) [0x1a5d91]
5: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x143f66) [0x818bf66]
6: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x130532) [0x8178532]
7: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0xa6010) [0x80ee010] 
8: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x170e29) [0x81b8e29]
9: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0xa35e2) [0x80eb5e2] 
10: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so (0xe0c000+0x38163) [0xe44163]
11: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x1ee10) [0x8066e10]
12: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xe6) [0x8afbd6]
13: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x1e961) [0x8066961]
Segmentation fault at address 0x1408

Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
         at http://wiki.x.org
 for help.
```

----------


## lucazade

> I followed the above step, on reboot I get several error messages saying running in low graphics mode, I thought I had copied them to paste here, but didn't work... 
> 
> The exact steps I used were:
> sudo apt-get purge psb-kernel-source
> sudd-apt-repository ppa:gma500/ppa
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...pts/poulsbo.sh  && bash ./poulsbo.sh


If you mix ppa repository and wrong script you won't get anything.
Look at the post i made some page ago.. there is anything you need.

----------


## jbernardo

> After upgrading to:
> xserver-xorg-video-psb 0.36.0-0ubuntu3~1004um3+fix586304
> and commenting ShadowFB my X server hangs all the time.


Where did you get this package? It isn't in the gma500 ppa.

----------


## MFonville

> Where did you get this package? It isn't in the gma500 ppa.


https://edge.launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/fix

and see the magic

----------


## jbernardo

> https://edge.launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/fix
> 
> and see the magic


I hadn't announced it yet as poulsbo-config hasn't build yet. Wait 15 minutes and everything should be up.

----------


## yvesdm3000

> (II) PSB(0): Debug: psbExaClose
> (II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_psbCrtcFreeCursors
> (++) PSB(0): xxi830_psbCrtcHWCursorDestroy 
> (++) PSB(0): xxi830_psbCrtcHWCursorDestroy 
> 
> Backtrace:
> 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x3b) [0x80e937b]
> 1: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x61c7d) [0x80a9c7d]  
> 2: (vdso) (__kernel_rt_sigreturn+0x0) [0xcb2410]
> ...


I've seen this error before. It is when shutting down Xorg. I'll try to fix that someday, but it is far from problematic...
I think you have a similar problem as I had today after a freezup (on Xv). Gdm tried to start but gave up without an indication why. In the end i installed netbook-launcher-efl and uninstalled the opengl one, and it is working fine again... For some reason the efl version is much more speedy than the opengl version, and works better on a touchscreen anyway...

Yves

----------


## jbernardo

https://edge.launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/fix is now ready for public testing...  :Smile:  
3D and xrandr fixes from Yves, so go ahead and try it!

----------


## hubus

> I hadn't announced it yet as poulsbo-config hasn't build yet. Wait 15 minutes and everything should be up.


I`m counting down...

...just joking  :Wink: 

To be serious I'm thinking that you are doing an incredible job. I've lost hope that I ever see Linux on my mini 10 and now I'm watching clips from my camcorder with hardware acceleration.

Sorry for my English, I'm trying to improve it.

----------


## loffx

...1201HA now with 3D acceleration.  :Guitar: 

Thank you very much guys for your awesome work....

----------


## jbernardo

I'd just ask you guys to test, test, and test. Things that worked with karmic and are now broken are probably regressions and we (who am I kidding? We? Yves!  :Very Happy:  ) might be able to find a fix for them. Things that didn't work in karmic - well, let's pray Intel will some day release a better driver for poulsbo.

----------


## lucazade

@jbernardo
i've update xorg-server from ppa but i only get a blank screen with mouse cursor.  :Confused:

----------


## jbernardo

@lucazade That is strange. Could it be the same problem posted above by hubus?
I'll try later purging my netbook and doing a full install from the ppa to see if I can reproduce that.

----------


## lucazade

> @lucazade That is strange. Could it be the same problem posted above by hubus?
> I'll try later purging my netbook and doing a full install from the ppa to see if I can reproduce that.


I'm reinstalling everything from scratch from ppa/fix to see if ok

----------


## nekr0z

> @jbernardo
> i've update xorg-server from ppa but i only get a blank screen with mouse cursor.


Got the same behaviour on 1101HA, purged and reinstalled from ppa/fix, rebooted, now GDM seems to start and then go down immediately to restart again in infinite loop. Here goes a piece of log that looks relevant:


```
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 0B                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_ATTACHED_DISPLAYS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_dpms 3, active_outputs=0
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 05 00 00                   (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_ACTIVE_OUTPUTS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbLVDSDetect 1
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbGetLidStatus lidState= 0
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbLVDSGetModes
(II) PSB(0): EDID vendor "CPT", prod id 7201
(II) PSB(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) PSB(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   72.00  1366 1414 1446 1494  768 771 777 803 -hsync -vsync (48.2 kHz)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbLVDSSetProperty
(II) PSB(0): EDID vendor "CPT", prod id 7201
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbLVDSModeValid
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_detect 1
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 0E                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_ACTIVE_HOT_PLUG)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Not supported)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 0D 01 00                   (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_ACTIVE_HOT_PLUG)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 0E                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_ACTIVE_HOT_PLUG)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_dpms 0, active_outputs=0
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 03                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_TRAINED_INPUTS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00                      (Success)
(EE) PSB(0): First SDVO output reported failure to sync or input is not trainded!!!
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 05 00 00                   (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_ACTIVE_OUTPUTS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 02                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_DEVICE_CAPS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 42 02 01 01 3D 3E 00 (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 0B                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_ATTACHED_DISPLAYS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 0B                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_ATTACHED_DISPLAYS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 0B                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_ATTACHED_DISPLAYS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 0B                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_ATTACHED_DISPLAYS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 0B                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_ATTACHED_DISPLAYS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Pending)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_dpms 3, active_outputs=0
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 05 00 00                   (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_ACTIVE_OUTPUTS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
EXA bug: Trying to call driver FinishAccess hook with unsupported index EXA_PREPARE_AUX*
Command submission ioctl failed: "Resource temporarily unavailable".

Backtrace:
0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x3b) [0x80f11db]
1: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x6770d) [0x80af70d]
2: (vdso) (__kernel_rt_sigreturn+0x0) [0x189410]
3: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/Xpsb.so (psb3DCompositeFinish+0x26a) [0x9bbeaa]
4: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/Xpsb.so (psb3DCompositeQuad+0x4c) [0x9bc47c]
5: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/psb_drv.so (psbExaComposite3D+0x2d3) [0x3a0753]
6: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/psb_drv.so (0x381000+0x73b8) [0x3883b8]
7: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x3f1000+0xcf53) [0x3fdf53]
8: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x3f1000+0xe302) [0x3ff302]
9: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x3f1000+0xacad) [0x3fbcad]
10: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0xd8ec8) [0x8120ec8]
11: /usr/bin/X (CompositeGlyphs+0xa5) [0x811a4c5]
12: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0xcd04f) [0x811504f]
13: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0xc8d63) [0x8110d63]
14: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x4da27) [0x8095a27]
15: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x1ed7a) [0x8066d7a]
16: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xe6) [0x1c7bd6]
17: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x1e961) [0x8066961]
Segmentation fault at address (nil)

Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
	 at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```

----------


## lucazade

Purged and reinstalled ppa/fix on acer751h and gnome.
2D working, 3D stuck at gdm
using clean xorg.conf from poulsbo-config

i get 3 different backtraces (one is similar to nekroz one, one is already reported on google-code, and a new one)

----------


## MFonville

On my 1101HA things work properly, but my xorg.conf is not equal to the default poulsbo-config one, I believe.

I have:


```
Section "DRI"
	Mode	0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
	Option	"Composite" "Enable"
	Option	"RENDER" "Enable"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"GMA500"
	Option	"MigrationHeuristic"	"greedy"
	Option	"AccelMethod"	"UXA"
	Driver	"psb"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
	Option "AIGLX" "true"
EndSection
```

----------


## lucazade

> On my 1101HA things work properly, but my xorg.conf is not equal to the default poulsbo-config one, I believe.
> 
> I have:
> 
> 
> ```
> Section "DRI"
> 	Mode	0666
> EndSection
> ...


on karmic or lucid?
are you using the gma500 ppa-fix?

----------


## lucazade

ok get it working using MFonville xorg.conf
so it should be composite, render or aiglx option  :Smile: 

(greedy is enabled by default, uxa accel it is not supported)

----------


## MFonville

> ok get it working using MFonville xorg.conf
> so it should be composite, render or aiglx option 
> 
> (greedy is enabled by default, uxa accel it is not supported)


glad to know posting my xorg brings us closer to a better default config  :Smile: 

I will take out the greedy of my xorg.conf  :Smile: 
Is it btw also possible to make more of those options that are 'necessary' at the moment in xorg.conf (like also EXA/UXA) default in the driver, just like you did with greedy?

----------


## hubus

I've just upgraded from the PPA/FIX and the X server seems to work stable.
glxgears works fine:


```
hubi@gaska:~$ glxgears 
1094 frames in 5.0 seconds
1331 frames in 5.0 seconds
1302 frames in 5.0 seconds
1380 frames in 5.0 seconds
```

vaapi works too:


```
...
VIDEO:  [H264]  1280x720  24bpp  59.940 fps  13298.3 kbps (1623.3 kbyte/s)
...
[VD_FFMPEG] Trying pixfmt=1.
Movie-Aspect is 1.78:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.
VO: [vaapi] 1280x720 => 1280x720 H.264 VA-API Acceleration
[VD_FFMPEG] XVMC-accelerated MPEG-2.
```

I'm impressed  :Smile:

----------


## nekr0z

MFonville's xorg.conf works fot me as well, but I don't get much more than 200 frames in 5 seconds from glxgears (and I have yet to figure out how to use that script for vaapi). Looks like I'm missing something

----------


## m0dcm

> https://edge.launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/fix is now ready for public testing...  
> 3D and xrandr fixes from Yves, so go ahead and try it!


Just a quick question before I install 10.04 from a clean install....
With the above is Compiz working within Lucid or is it still work in progress?

----------


## yvesdm3000

As long as Compiz requires OpenGL 1.3, we will never get it supported with our version of the driver. Our binary blob only supports OpenGL 1.2 and we cannot change that.

-Yves

----------


## txutxifel

Hi
I have just installed the fix since the repositories and i found two problems
-I need to use xcommpr to have composition active-> I cant do i since kwin with opengl. I don't know if it's a problem with the versions
-Kwin decorator don't work property- It's Only show the image than is bellow when the program begins, altough bottons works (but you can see them)

I use kubuntu 10.10. Any idea?  thanks for all

PD. Mplayer-vaapi works perfectly

----------


## m0dcm

> As long as Compiz requires OpenGL 1.3, we will never get it supported with our version of the driver. Our binary blob only supports OpenGL 1.2 and we cannot change that.
> 
> -Yves


Cheers for the explanation. I'll give it a whirl now I've found my disc for 10.04 off last months Linux Format!! But forgive me as I've only been using Linux since January, when you say 3D is working in 10.04, does that mean that games like Netherball and Oolite work under the new driver or am I barking up the wrong tree?

----------


## planeoldjim

Hi guys, as I said I'm a newbie sorry for stupid posts, tried installing the GMA500 fix and got

suzi@suzi-jim:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/fix
Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 0603B16772FA287804FD5DDD5A5366B134BA7AE9
gpg: requesting key 34BA7AE9 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
gpg: key 34BA7AE9: "Launchpad GMA500 PPA" not changed
gpg: Total number processed: 1
gpg:              unchanged: 1
suzi@suzi-jim:~$

----------


## SlonUA

> Hi guys, as I said I'm a newbie sorry for stupid posts, tried installing the GMA500 fix and got
> 
> suzi@suzi-jim:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/fix
> Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 0603B16772FA287804FD5DDD5A5366B134BA7AE9
> gpg: requesting key 34BA7AE9 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
> gpg: key 34BA7AE9: "Launchpad GMA500 PPA" not changed
> gpg: Total number processed: 1
> gpg:              unchanged: 1
> suzi@suzi-jim:~$


cool, now follow with installation


```
sudo apt-get install poulsbo-config poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d
```

in case u are worry about _"Launchpad GMA500 PPA" not changed_. it's ok, because u have already installed key by ppa:gma500/ppa .. i think =)

----------


## planeoldjim

> cool, now follow with installation
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install poulsbo-config poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d
> ```
> 
> in case u are worry about _"Launchpad GMA500 PPA" not changed_. it's ok, because u have already installed key by ppa:gma500/ppa .. i think =)


I did the above command and got:

suzi@suzi-jim:~$ sudo apt-get install poulsbo-config poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d
[sudo] password for suzi: 
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
poulsbo-config is already the newest version.
poulsbo-driver-2d is already the newest version.
poulsbo-driver-3d is already the newest version.
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  libdecoration0
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 39 not upgraded.
suzi@suzi-jim:~$ 

display still shows "unknown"

Thanks for your help and patience!!!

----------


## planeoldjim

Just rebooted and got:

numerous messages about running in low graphics mode ect ect...
tried to copy text but didn't copy I can write it down if it's imprttant for you to see

Thanks again!

----------


## SlonUA

> I did the above command and got:
> 
> suzi@suzi-jim:~$ sudo apt-get install poulsbo-config poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d
> [sudo] password for suzi: 
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> Reading state information... Done
> poulsbo-config is already the newest version.
> poulsbo-driver-2d is already the newest version.
> ...


got it .. our fail. so, we use ppa:gma500/fix for short time testing. in case popular models will working fine, we copy packages to Main PPA ppa:gma500/ppa.

well, in case u wanna use ppa:fix .. please remove main PPA before testing.



```
sudo ppa-purge ppa:gma500/ppa
```

----------


## planeoldjim

> got it .. our fail. so, we use ppa:gma500/fix for short time testing. in case popular models will working fine, we copy packages to Main PPA ppa:gma500/ppa.
> 
> well, in case u wanna use ppa:fix .. please remove main PPA before testing.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo ppa-purge ppa:gma500/ppa
> ```


suzi@suzi-jim:~$ sudo ppa-purge ppa:gma500/ppa
[sudo] password for suzi: 
sudo: ppa-purge: command not found
suzi@suzi-jim:~$ 

???

----------


## SlonUA

> suzi@suzi-jim:~$ sudo ppa-purge ppa:gma500/ppa
> [sudo] password for suzi: 
> sudo: ppa-purge: command not found
> suzi@suzi-jim:~$ 
> 
> ???


just added ppa-purge to ppa:gma500/fix
now, u can update ur database

$ sudo apt-get update

and install ppa-purge.
also, here is question ... had u try 

$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade

after adding ppa:gma500/fix repo !? =)

----------


## nekr0z

I intend to do some more thorough testing during the weekend, but for now it looks like the "fix" branch breaks every kind of suspend on my 1101HA, making X restart on resume in the best cases and hanging the system alltogether in the worst. I'll stick with ShadowFB enabled for the rest of the working week  at least that lets me get the job done  :Wink: 

BTW, I've noticed that, with ShadowFB on, NetbookLauncher3D has it hard to start, resulting in the infamous gray field. Commenting out the DRI section in xorg.conf makes NetbookLauncher2D start instead (even if 3D is selected in GDM), so the system is usable. Is it supposed to work so, or do I miss something?

----------


## ulrichard

It didn't work on My Acer Aspire One AZ3 with the ppa. It will boot into a black screen. Poking with the mem option for the sony's didn't help. When installing with the script from dropbox, it worked until updating to the packages from the ppa. So, I removed the ppa from my sources, and use only the files from dropbox for now.
I was even surprised to see hybernation working after all the comments here.

----------


## hubus

> Hi
> -Kwin decorator don't work property- It's Only show the image than is bellow when the program begins, altough bottons works (but you can see them)


Try to disable desktop effects (compositing).




> PD. Mplayer-vaapi works perfectly


Have you tried with subtitles ?
I have a problem with "-subcp CP1250" option - mplayer crashes every time.

----------


## jbernardo

> It didn't work on My Acer Aspire One AZ3 with the ppa. It will boot into a black screen. Poking with the mem option for the sony's didn't help. When installing with the script from dropbox, it worked until updating to the packages from the ppa. So, I removed the ppa from my sources, and use only the files from dropbox for now.
> I was even surprised to see hybernation working after all the comments here.


What if you add the following to /etc/X11/xorg.conf?


```
Section "Extensions"
        Option          "Composite" "Enable"
        Option          "RENDER" "Enable"
EndSection
```

I already had that, so maybe that is why I never had the black screen problem lucazade found.

My only problem now is that X restarts after a suspend. Opened a bug on it. The only relevant entry in dmesg is this:


```
Xorg[3245]: segfault at 1408 ip 00409f72 sp bfb67b60 error 4 in Xpsb.so[407000+e000]
```

----------


## jbernardo

> Have you tried with subtitles ?
> I have a problem with "-subcp CP1250" option - mplayer crashes every time.


Even on karmic, some subtitles crashed mplayer-vaapi. I had to try either with A.S S enabled or disabled.

----------


## jbernardo

A second problem - the skype videocamera test only shows one frame forever. Anyone else seen this?

----------


## lucazade

> A second problem - the skype videocamera test only shows one frame forever. Anyone else seen this?


migrationheuristic greedy is not enabled by default... this was the issue in xorg.conf (something wrong in the patch?)

ps render, composite and aiglx are not important in xorg.conf

----------


## jbernardo

> migrationheuristic greedy is not enabled by default... this was the issue in xorg.conf (something wrong in the patch?)
> 
> ps render, composite and aiglx are not important in xorg.conf


We have one issue open on that patch, so maybe this time it didn't even apply. I'll look into it.

----------


## Leed

I'm a little confused, what's the status with the normal ppa, should 3d already be working?

Upon the last update my screen rotation is working, but if I comment out the "ShadowFB" line I just get stuck in an endless loop where the login screen keeps loading and immediately restarts X again once up.

----------


## lucazade

> I'm a little confused, what's the status with the normal ppa, should 3d already be working?
> 
> Upon the last update my screen rotation is working, but if I comment out the "ShadowFB" line I just get stuck in an endless loop where the login screen keeps loading and immediately restarts X again once up.


You can try ppa/fix to get 3D
Normal ppa doesn't contain patched xorg-server.. when everything will be ok we'll move packages to the stable repository

----------


## Leed

Thx Luca. Think I'll try to resist and wait for now... try  :Wink: 

Damn I already feel like switching to fix

----------


## txutxifel

> Thx Luca. Think I'll try to resist and wait for now... try 
> 
> Damn I already feel like switching to fix


I think that you have a problem with xorg.conf.  Mine is:


```
Section "DRI"
	Mode	0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
	Option	"Composite" "Enable"
	Option	"RENDER" "Enable"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"GMA500"
	Option	"MigrationHeuristic"	"greedy"
	Driver	"psb"
	#	Option	"AccelMethod"	"UXA"
#	Option "ShadowFB" "true"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
	Option "AIGLX" "true"
EndSection
```

I had problems with the kwin decoration -> I fixed it with composite + XRender, but fist I try disable aiglx, composite and render for xorg.conf and  i discovered that  need to have all enable to work, if I disable anyone kdm restart everytime.

Too, I probe using mplayer (for the script) + smplayer and work perfectly (with subtitles) if i disable composite

However flasplayer works very slow. I think that there is not solution for this. It's true?

thanks for all!!!!!!!

----------


## Leed

Tried installing /fix, did ppa-purge and all, but ended up with the same problem. As soon as GDM is up X restarts constantly. Gone back to /ppa

----------


## yvesdm3000

I think we still have some initialisation error with OpenGL somewhere. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt.

First i'm focussing on Xv though... Something is hanging in the handler and my touchscreen-driver doesnt handle this very well...

-Yves

----------


## txutxifel

I don't know if there is any problem with GDM. I use KDM and i don't have any problem.

Bye!!

----------


## yvesdm3000

> Tried installing /fix, did ppa-purge and all, but ended up with the same problem. As soon as GDM is up X restarts constantly. Gone back to /ppa


I think it would help me and others if you add version numbers to all PSB related packages...

-Yves

----------


## jbernardo

> Tried installing /fix, did ppa-purge and all, but ended up with the same problem. As soon as GDM is up X restarts constantly. Gone back to /ppa


Did you add the "MigrationHeuristic" "Greedy" option in xorg.conf? Looks like one of our patches didn't get applied when building xserver-xorg-video-psb in launchpad this time.

----------


## phillips321

Hi guys,

About a month ago i use the instructions in this thread to install the GMA500 driver. It worked fine.

I am lost as to roughly where this work has got.

Do we now have 3d?
Do we now have full screen videos without too much tearing?
Can we play 720p movies yet?

Cheers

P.s. A big thanks to everyone putting in the work

----------


## yvesdm3000

> Hi guys,
> 
> About a month ago i use the instructions in this thread to install the GMA500 driver. It worked fine.
> 
> I am lost as to roughly where this work has got.
> 
> Do we now have 3d?
> Do we now have full screen videos without too much tearing?
> Can we play 720p movies yet?
> ...


3D is working, people are still reporting issues when starting an OpenGL-app at login-time (ubuntu remix has an application launcher that does that).

Fullscreen video for supported codecs are working for VAAPI.

Bug exists in Xv, under investigation in a couple of days. Xv is not used when playing trough VAAPI.

Kids played about 3 different 720p full-length H264 series using VAAPI, no issues reported against poulsbo (audio problem exists)

-Yves

----------


## Leed

> Did you add the "MigrationHeuristic" "Greedy" option in xorg.conf? Looks like one of our patches didn't get applied when building xserver-xorg-video-psb in launchpad this time.


Yes I did try the posted xorg.conf. It had no effect, but I also found it hard to tell what version of the driver is actually running. 

I did do the ppa-purge, but I somehow had the feeling something could have gone wrong here. As I don't know how to tell what version is still running, I can't say that the /ppa really got removed. 

I also wasn't sure if I can use ppa-purge to get rid off /fix and go back to /ppa

in the end I used "dpkg -r" on all the packages to get it out, just to make sure I'm back on the /ppa driver.

----------


## yvesdm3000

> Yes I did try the posted xorg.conf. It had no effect, but I also found it hard to tell what version of the driver is actually running. 
> 
> I did do the ppa-purge, but I somehow had the feeling something could have gone wrong here. As I don't know how to tell what version is still running, I can't say that the /ppa really got removed. 
> 
> I also wasn't sure if I can use ppa-purge to get rid off /fix and go back to /ppa
> 
> in the end I used "dpkg -r" on all the packages to get it out, just to make sure I'm back on the /ppa driver.


dpkg --list | grep Poulsbo

-Yves

----------


## KnoedelDoedel

Hi all,

I own a Dell Mini 1010 with Ubuntu 10.04. Switched from gma500/ppa to gma500/fix and did the ppa-purge.
3D is not working, i got only a blank glxgears-window. dmesg - output 
"[drm :Razz: sb_xhw_add] *ERROR* No Xpsb 3D extension available."
Video decoding is here also not working, Mplayer-Output:
"[h264 @ 0x8a38da0]hardware accelerator failed to decode picture0 0 psb_drv_video error: resize pds&rast buffer failed"

Installed Packages:
ii  poulsbo-config                        0.1.2~1004um2                                   Poulsbo configuration package
ii  psb-firmware                          0.30-0ubuntu1netbook1ubuntu1                    Binary firmware for the Poulsbo (psb) 3D X11 driver
ii  psb-kernel-source                     4.42.0-0ubuntu2~1004um2                         Kernel module for the Poulsbo (psb) 2D X11 driver
ii  xpsb-glx                              0.18-0ubuntu1netbook2~1004um1ubuntu1            X11 drivers for Poulsbo (psb) 3D acceleration
ii  xserver-xorg-video-psb                0.36.0-0ubuntu3~1004um5                         X.Org X server -- Intel Poulsbo (2D)

Any hints ?

----------


## SlonUA

> Hi all,
> 
> I own a Dell Mini 1010 with Ubuntu 10.04. Switched from gma500/ppa to gma500/fix and did the ppa-purge.
> 3D is not working, i got only a blank glxgears-window. dmesg - output 
> "[drmsb_xhw_add] *ERROR* No Xpsb 3D extension available."
> Video decoding is here also not working, Mplayer-Output:
> "[h264 @ 0x8a38da0]hardware accelerator failed to decode picture0 0 psb_drv_video error: resize pds&rast buffer failed"
> 
> Installed Packages:
> ...


I had the same ... please remove All packages, reboot, install again.
note: verify, that all old packages have been removed too: poulsbo(psb)-modules, psb-kernel-headers, etc.

----------


## jbernardo

A new xserver-xorg-video-psb package is up now, you no longer should need the Option  "MigrationHeuristic"    "greedy" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf

----------


## tsip4

> A new xserver-xorg-video-psb package is up now, you no longer should need the Option  "MigrationHeuristic"    "greedy" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf


So 3d is stable and xorg-video-psb was added to the main gma500 repo? If so we should fix the wiki page...

----------


## jbernardo

3D needs a fixed xorg-core, and the proposed patch needs to be revised and posted to the xorg mailing list before it will be accepted. For now we are using the fix repo for people that want 3D/vaapi accelerated video and don't mind the bugs that still need to be fixed.

----------


## yvesdm3000

> 3D needs a fixed xorg-core, and the proposed patch needs to be revised and posted to the xorg mailing list before it will be accepted. For now we are using the fix repo for people that want 3D/vaapi accelerated video and don't mind the bugs that still need to be fixed.


It looks like the course we should take is to port our driver to EXA_mixed. exa_classic is not really maintained anymore and that's why we've found bugs in it. The Xv-problem is based on a known problem in exa_classic... At least what I can do for now is to eliminiate the crash on it. It all depends on the client application and its way it initializes the window that Xv will render his video into... Some applications might work, others won't...

-Yves

----------


## yvesdm3000

> A new xserver-xorg-video-psb package is up now, you no longer should need the Option  "MigrationHeuristic"    "greedy" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf


Jose,

Could you elaborate on the MigrationHeuristic setting? I've been running without it for a while now, I don't know why we are setting it ?

-Yves

----------


## jbernardo

> Could you elaborate on the MigrationHeuristic setting? I've been running without it for a while now, I don't know why we are setting it ?


It should be enabled by default, there is a patch for that effect, but it failed to apply on the previous launchpad build. The setting is there as it is the only way to make this driver work. With other MigrationHeuristic values, the driver would crash frequently or be extremely slow. This already back in Jaunty, I think.

As for your idea of porting the driver to EXA_mixed - I'm afraid you're the only one with the knowledge to do that... So unless we recruit some developers, it's going to be hard.

----------


## yvesdm3000

> It should be enabled by default, there is a patch for that effect, but it failed to apply on the previous launchpad build. The setting is there as it is the only way to make this driver work. With other MigrationHeuristic values, the driver would crash frequently or be extremely slow. This already back in Jaunty, I think.
> 
> As for your idea of porting the driver to EXA_mixed - I'm afraid you're the only one with the knowledge to do that... So unless we recruit some developers, it's going to be hard.


MigrationHeuristic is only about when pixmaps are migrated into videoram or not. Since we don't really have that (we work with a SHM memory block as videoram), it shouldn't matter that much, on the contrary, a big SHM block and moving as little as possible.
I guess it was because there was a bug in exa_classic, but someone fixed that in feb 2010 ...  exa_mixed has no such option

-Yves

----------


## jbernardo

> MigrationHeuristic is only about when pixmaps are migrated into videoram or not. Since we don't really have that (we work with a SHM memory block as videoram), it shouldn't matter that much, on the contrary, a big SHM block and moving as little as possible.
> I guess it was because there was a bug in exa_classic, but someone fixed that in feb 2010 ...  exa_mixed has no such option


There is still some variant of that bug in there - see how many users get a blank screen if we don't enable it. Lucazade was one of them.

----------


## yvesdm3000

I looked at exa_mixed, isn't that big of a difference in API.
So I enabled the bits so it uses exa_mixed now and added an empty CreatePixmap handler. It seems to just work now. Only on Xorg shutdown there is a crash, but we had that before too, it's only a tad worse now...

vaapi video works
OpenGL works
xcompmgr works
Xv works, but only when xcompmgr runs, or ran once (so also when xcompmgr is stopped, Xv keeps working after that)

I downgraded the Xorg server to the virgin version from ubuntu 10.04 and guess what? It works too, no OpenGL issues, no need for shadowFB...

I'll continue reading the code of exa_mixed to understand what exactly is the difference and find the corner-cases that might break...

I also have a pointer in a direction now why Xv was a problem on my machine and wasn't on yours...

-Yves

----------


## phillips321

> 3D is working, people are still reporting issues when starting an OpenGL-app at login-time (ubuntu remix has an application launcher that does that).
> 
> Fullscreen video for supported codecs are working for VAAPI.
> 
> Bug exists in Xv, under investigation in a couple of days. Xv is not used when playing trough VAAPI.
> 
> Kids played about 3 different 720p full-length H264 series using VAAPI, no issues reported against poulsbo (audio problem exists)
> 
> -Yves


Ok so how do i upgrade to the latest version of this driver?

I need to change the ppa to fix and remove the old packages?

What are the old packages? How do i remove them?
How to i switch to the fix ppa?
How do i then install the updated version?

Cheers

----------


## Brianlight

Hello I've just installed the beta 3d drivers on my Acer 751H and everything 2D is working beautifully but when I try running glxgear I have just a window nothing but black where gears would be displayed when I run neverball I have the same thing happen I have a black window but neverballs music score is playing in the background am I missing something here is what I have in my xorg.conf file:



```
Section "DRI"
	Mode	0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
	Option	"Composite" "Enable"
	Option	"RENDER" "Enable"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"GMA500"
	Option	"MigrationHeuristic"	"greedy"
	Option	"AccelMethod"	"UXA"
	Driver	"psb"
	Option	"ShadowFB"	"True"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
	Option "AIGLX" "true"
EndSection
```

----------


## MFonville

> Hello I've just installed the beta 3d drivers on my Acer 751H and everything 2D is working beautifully but when I try running glxgear I have just a window nothing but black where gears would be displayed when I run neverball I have the same thing happen I have a black window but neverballs music score is playing in the background am I missing something here is what I have in my xorg.conf file:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Section "DRI"
> 	Mode	0666
> EndSection
> 
> ...


Take the ShadowFB line out of your xorg.conf and it should work  :Smile:

----------


## MFonville

> Take the ShadowFB line out of your xorg.conf and it should work


btw, this made me think. Can we update the poulsbo-config package for the FIX ppa that it actually *removes* ShadowFB from xorg.conf?

----------


## suzuke

I have the same state on my msi u115 netbook(gma/fix ,ubuntu10.04),the 2D is working well,but the 3D seems to not work. I had tired to turn off the option "ShadowFB",but the icons are gone, after reboot. My xorg.conf file is also the same with Brianlight's. When I run the glxgear, it has a black screen with no thing. 

ps. I had tried 9.10 on u115,but 2D and 3D are not working. It is a strange problem.

And thanks for your reply.




> Hello I've just installed the beta 3d drivers on my Acer 751H and everything 2D is working beautifully but when I try running glxgear I have just a window nothing but black where gears would be displayed when I run neverball I have the same thing happen I have a black window but neverballs music score is playing in the background am I missing something here is what I have in my xorg.conf file:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Section "DRI"
>     Mode    0666
> EndSection
> 
> ...

----------


## Brianlight

Ok I removed my shodowfb line from my xorg.conf X server now crashes randomly it seems like after loading gnome-panel there are strange graphical glitches green blue colored lines through the gnome panel and like the above post icons go missing as well. I did however manage to run glxgears and Neverball  and was actually able to play a little game before my Xserver yet again randomly crashed

----------


## peter.sochi

2suzuke
I think, you need reinstall xserver-xorg-core and icons come back.

----------


## suzuke

> 2suzuke
> I think, you need reinstall xserver-xorg-core and icons come back.


I add the "ShadowFB" line back into my xorg.conf, and everything are working well except 3D.

So i think that it is needed to choice the "ShadowFB" option for my u115 netbook.

----------


## yvesdm3000

> Ok I removed my shodowfb line from my xorg.conf X server now crashes randomly it seems like after loading gnome-panel there are strange graphical glitches green blue colored lines through the gnome panel and like the above post icons go missing as well. I did however manage to run glxgears and Neverball  and was actually able to play a little game before my Xserver yet again randomly crashed


You need to install the driver AND Xorg server from ppa/fix. That one fixes a bug in the Xorg server responsible for the crash you are describing. We are currently working on something that will bypass the Xorg bug alltogether, so stay tuned.

People that don't want or don't know how to install the ppa/fix Xorg-server, they still need to keep the ShadowFB option enabled.

-Yves

----------


## peter.sochi

> I add the "ShadowFB" line back into my xorg.conf, and everything are working well except 3D.
> 
> So i think that it is needed to choice the "ShadowFB" option for my u115 netbook.


If you want 3D, you need comment or remove line ShadowFB in xorg.conf. But if without ShadowFB your icons gone off, you have xserver-xorg-core package from main ubuntu repository, not from ppa:gma500/fix. You need run this:


```
sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-core
sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core
```

After reboot there will be 3D and icons.

----------


## anaspeople

I have an Acer One 751h.
I followed installed first the driver from ppa and as video rendering was poor, then I installed the driver from fix.

I didn't uninstall anything in the process. Is that wrongly done?

Then I coppied Brianlight's configuration and eventhough glxgears work great when I try to play a video with totem/mplayer or use cheese whole X system frozes.
On the other hand youtube videos are shown perfectly within firefox.

Can somebody please help me? Thanks

----------


## suzuke

> If you want 3D, you need comment or remove line ShadowFB in xorg.conf. But if without ShadowFB your icons gone off, you have xserver-xorg-core package from main ubuntu repository, not from ppa:gma500/fix. You need run this:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-core
> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core
> ```
> 
> After reboot there will be 3D and icons.


Thanks for your reply. I will try it, and report the result. =)


OK! 2D and 3D work well, but when I run glxgears it shows:

1035 frames in 5.0 seconds
958 frames in 5.0 seconds
961 frames in 5.0 seconds
981 frames in 5.0 seconds
1036 frames in 5.0 seconds
1172 frames in 5.0 seconds
1019 frames in 5.0 seconds
1015 frames in 5.0 seconds
XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"
      after 50888 requests (50605 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

what is the reason that leads to this error? Can I  ignore it?

----------


## yvesdm3000

> I have an Acer One 751h.
> I followed installed first the driver from ppa and as video rendering was poor, then I installed the driver from fix.
> 
> I didn't uninstall anything in the process. Is that wrongly done?
> 
> Then I coppied Brianlight's configuration and eventhough glxgears work great when I try to play a video with totem/mplayer or use cheese whole X system frozes.
> On the other hand youtube videos are shown perfectly within firefox.
> 
> Can somebody please help me? Thanks


That is a known problem. Try running a composite manager (xcompmgr) and video should play. I have a fix here so it would at least not freeze, but not a a real solution yet (where ofcourse we would see video). Running xcompmgr and quitting it again fixes the problem too.

Even better, try to use the vaapi accelerated mplayer at http://kanotix.com/files/fix/mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt and use your hardware video codec chip!

-Yves

----------


## lucazade

> Even better, try to use the vaapi accelerated mplayer at http://kanotix.com/files/fix/mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt and use your hardware video codec chip!


that works flawless!  :Smile:

----------


## hubus

> Even on karmic, some subtitles crashed mplayer-vaapi. I had to try either with A.S S enabled or disabled.


OK, with A.S.S. enabled mplayer-vaapi works fine - thanks.

The last issue is tearing. Is it related to the mplayer or to the driver (xorg.conf) ?
I've tried:
Option          "Vsync" "true"
but the tearing steel exists.

----------


## lucazade

> OK, with A.S.S. enabled mplayer-vaapi works fine - thanks.
> 
> The last issue is tearing. Is it related to the mplayer or to the driver (xorg.conf) ?
> I've tried:
> Option          "Vsync" "true"
> but the tearing steel exists.


/etc/modprobe.d/poulsbo.conf
here you can change vsync

----------


## hubus

> /etc/modprobe.d/poulsbo.conf
> here you can change vsync


I've removed the line which disables vsync, but the tearing still exists...

On my PC I've had to disable compositing in order to remove tearing. I have
nvidia card there and I use mplayer with the vdpau video output.
Disabling "Composite" on the dell mini with poulsbo doesn't affect tearing at all  :Sad: .

----------


## m0dcm

So from a newbies point with the Acer Ao751h and a copy of Ubuntu 10.04 off a magazine, can someone give a complete step by step instructions to installing the poulsbo drivers? Especially those who have a clue to changing the Xorg.conf and other files?
As Luca said this thread is getting a mess, and we need somewhere where there's full instructions on installing the drivers.

Cheers and you're doing a great job guys.....

----------


## phillips321

> So from a newbies point with the Acer Ao751h and a copy of Ubuntu 10.04 off a magazine, can someone give a complete step by step instructions to installing the poulsbo drivers? Especially those who have a clue to changing the Xorg.conf and other files?
> As Luca said this thread is getting a mess, and we need somewhere where there's full instructions on installing the drivers.
> 
> Cheers and you're doing a great job guys.....


*https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...oCardsPoulsbo/*

Any chance we can add some info on how to change from the ppa:gma500/ppa to the ppa:gma500/fix.

I guess we need to remove the first ppa, add the second and then remove certain packages and then reinstall them?

Cheers

----------


## yvesdm3000

> *https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...oCardsPoulsbo/*
> 
> Any chance we can add some info on how to change from the ppa:gma500/ppa to the ppa:gma500/fix.
> 
> I guess we need to remove the first ppa, add the second and then remove certain packages and then reinstall them?
> 
> Cheers


I saw some detearing stuff in the driver. I'll look at it after the port towards EXA_mixed

The port will enable us to run the driver without having a patched version of Xorg. I have it working here right now, the single problem I have now is that shutdown of Xorg breaks output and I need to restart the machine to have a working display again... Not good enough for regular use yet...

-Yves

----------


## H3g3m0n

Now I'm running into problems on 9.10. I was using the old dropbox script method and though I would update.

I have 'apt-get remove --purge' every psb/poulsbo package and then installed the gma500 ppa following the instructions on the wiki. (One of the packages failed when it tried to remove drm-linux-libc complaining about it being a directory, I moved it out of there and repurged that package). I also renamed xorg.conf so it would be clean.

The apt-get install seems to go fine, but I notice poulsbo-kernel-source isn't pulled in (or are their prebuild drivers or something?). I tried pulling it in manually.

netbook-launcher fails trying to load libGL.so.1 (this is happening even after purging the psb packages and install libgl-mesaglx

The xorg.conf file only includes:


```
Section "DRI"
	Mode	0666
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
EndSection
```

 Is that done externally from xorg now?

dmesg shows a whole load of unknown symbols (theres like 2 pages worth):


```
[  695.700199] psb: Unknown symbol drm_mode_create
[  695.700726] psb: Unknown symbol drm_ioctl
[  695.701185] psb: Unknown symbol drm_mode_set_crtcinfo
[  695.701792] psb: Unknown symbol drm_bo_driver_init
[  695.702231] psb: Unknown symbol drm_bo_kunmap
[  695.702652] psb: Unknown symbol drm_exit
```

I would just update to 10.04 which is working for me, but the T91MT touchscreen doesn't work on it.

EDIT: There are some "sh: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory" errors when I tried a sudo dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source.

EDIT2: Ok, after doing the dpkg-reconfigure I now have been able to 'modprobe psb' without a symbols error but dpkg-reconfigure poulsbo-config just leaves me with that close to empty xorg.conf file.

I think the symbols problem was I was insmod'ing psb.ko directly so it was missing some deps but still no working xorg.

EDIT3: Manually replacing the xorg.conf file gets me into a xorg with the correct resolution, but there is still no libGL.so.1 files anywhere on my disk so netbook launcher is broken.

----------


## lokutus25

> I'm a little confused, what's the status with the normal ppa, should 3d already be working?
> 
> Upon the last update my screen rotation is working, but if I comment out the "ShadowFB" line I just get stuck in an endless loop where the login screen keeps loading and immediately restarts X again once up.


I have the same problem on my eeePC 1101HA.
I purged and reinstalled from ppa/fix but if I remove the "ShadowFB" as true from xorg.conf I stuck in in the loop too.
Do you mean that we have to remove the "normal" ppa and keep only the "fix" ppa repo?
Here is my xorg.conf file:



> Section "DRI"
> 	Mode	0666
> EndSection
> 
> Section "Extensions"
> 	Option          "Composite" "Enable"
> 	Option          "RENDER" "Enable"
> EndSection
> 
> ...


I feel like I'm missing something...  :Razz:

----------


## lucazade

> So from a newbies point with the Acer Ao751h and a copy of Ubuntu 10.04 off a magazine, can someone give a complete step by step instructions to installing the poulsbo drivers? Especially those who have a clue to changing the Xorg.conf and other files?
> As Luca said this thread is getting a mess, and we need somewhere where there's full instructions on installing the drivers.
> 
> Cheers and you're doing a great job guys.....




It's easy.. (only for lucid, for karmic use bash script provided in the wiki)

1) remove "ppa:gma500/ppa" repository if any 

2) remove any existing drivers (installed via script or ppa):


```
sudo apt-get remove --purge libdrm-poulsbo libva poulsbo-config psb-firmware psb-kernel-source xpsb-glx xserver-xorg-video-psb poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d && sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
```

3) reboot

4) install new drivers and update xorg-core:


```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/fix && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install poulsbo-config poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d
```

5) reboot

6) install mplayer-vaapi (for smooth video reproduction.. may take a long time for building):


```
wget http://kanotix.com/files/fix/mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt && sudo bash ./mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt  && echo "export GMA500_WORKAROUND=yes" | tee -a ~/.bashrc
```

should be enough, no manual modification of configuration files needed.

----------


## PiersHarding

> It's easy.. (only for lucid, for karmic use bash script provided in the wiki)
> 
> 1) remove "ppa:gma500/ppa" repository if any 
> 
> 2) remove any existing drivers (installed via script or ppa):
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get remove --purge libdrm-poulsbo libva poulsbo-config psb-firmware psb-kernel-source xpsb-glx xserver-xorg-video-psb poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d && sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
> ...


HI Lucazade - 
Following these instructions, I get a good result except for the xorg.conf on my Dell Mini 10.

I have set:
Section "DRI"
    Mode    0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option      "Composite" "Enable"
    Option      "RENDER" "Enable"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier  "Configured Video Device"
    Driver  "psb"
    Option      "ShadowFB" "true"
    Option      "AccelMethod" "EXA"
    Option      "DRI" "on"
    Option      "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
    Option      "NoAccel" "false"
    Option      "ExaNoComposite" "false"
EndSection

I'm sure some of this is redundant, but without it the Xserver keeps crashing and restarting.

Cheers,
Piers Harding.

----------


## phillips321

I tried the most recent options provided by lucazade and got an x server restart loop.

my xorg.conf had this:


```
Section "DRI"
	Mode	0666
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
EndSection
```

i changed to:


```
Section "DRI"
	Mode	0666
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
        Option "ShadowFB" "false"
EndSection
```

it now works fine. what do the other options do:



```
Option "Composite" "Enable"
Option "RENDER" "Enable"

Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
Option "DRI" "on"
Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
Option "NoAccel" "false"
Option "ExaNoComposite" "false"
```

Cheers

----------


## anaspeople

I've followed the steps mentioned before and ended up with a loop. Fortunatelly I could access my pc and kill X via ssh.
I had to change xorg.conf to one of those configurations suggested by some of you. Now I can have a working  desktop but still cant watch movies.
Totem wont play fluently and mplayer-vaapi would hand whole X.

I have an Acer 751h, has somebody a working xorg.conf file?
Is there something else I'm missing?

Thanks and keep on this great work you are doing!

----------


## anaspeople

> I've followed the steps mentioned before and ended up with a loop. Fortunatelly I could access my pc and kill X via ssh.
> I had to change xorg.conf to one of those configurations suggested by some of you. Now I can have a working  desktop but still cant watch movies.
> Totem wont play fluently and mplayer-vaapi would hand whole X.
> 
> I have an Acer 751h, has somebody a working xorg.conf file?
> Is there something else I'm missing?
> 
> Thanks and keep on this great work you are doing!


I commented #Option "ShadowFB" "true"
and now I can watch movies perfectly with very low processor use with mplayer -vo vaapi -va vaapi PATH command.

Meanwhile I tried also with xcompmgr and then totem but I'm not able to see anything eventhoug i do listen to the movie.

Thanks I'm so happy I can finally watch movies on lucid!

----------


## yvesdm3000

> I tried the most recent options provided by lucazade and got an x server restart loop.
> 
> my xorg.conf had this:
> 
> 
> ```
> Section "DRI"
>     Mode    0666
> EndSection
> ...


The ShadowFB clearly means you're not using the /fix packages! The fix packages fix the issue where you need to have ShadowFB enabled to make it work. ShadowFB is like a second copy of your screen, but that prohibits things that go on directly on screen, like OpenGL and VAAPI.

-Yves

----------


## danzat

> It's easy.. (only for lucid, for karmic use bash script provided in the wiki)
> 
> 1) remove "ppa:gma500/ppa" repository if any 
> 
> 2) remove any existing drivers (installed via script or ppa):
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get remove --purge libdrm-poulsbo libva poulsbo-config psb-firmware psb-kernel-source xpsb-glx xserver-xorg-video-psb poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d && sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
> ...


Did all the above (except for 6, I don't care for video) and X enters a black/very-dark-purple loop on startup.
However, when I log in in recovery mode (i.e. as root), and type startx, X loads fine. Does this give you any hint?

Thanks

----------


## yvesdm3000

> Did all the above (except for 6, I don't care for video) and X enters a black/very-dark-purple loop on startup.
> However, when I log in in recovery mode (i.e. as root), and type startx, X loads fine. Does this give you any hint?
> 
> Thanks


Check if you have this option:
Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"

Also check if you have he "FIX" release of xserver-xorg-core

-Yves

----------


## lucazade

..and check if compiz is not installed!
(should be automatically removed when installing drivers)

----------


## danzat

Thanks for the tips guys, all working now (sans 3d and video which I did not test, and for which I do not care)!

----------


## jarodrig

Compiz is still not supported?

----------


## apodkin

> 1) remove "ppa:gma500/ppa" repository if any 
> 
> 2) remove any existing drivers (installed via script or ppa):
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get remove --purge libdrm-poulsbo libva poulsbo-config psb-firmware psb-kernel-source xpsb-glx xserver-xorg-video-psb poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d && sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
> ```
> 
> ...


I did it, but X doesn't start without ShadowFB option on my Dell Mini 12.

----------


## lucazade

> I did it, but X doesn't start without ShadowFB option on my Dell Mini 12.


could you paste the output of:


```
dpkg --list | grep xserver-xorg-core
```

it should be
xserver-xorg-core 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7.1
(this version fix the 3D issue and doesn't need shadowfb)

in the proposed repository there is a 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7.1 version but this one is not good for poulsbo... have you enabled proposed repository?

By the way a clean installation is reccomended because these drivers are experimental and not official.

----------


## carlitoco

I need 3D support 

Did it work in 10.04 ? For me 3D is more importend than 10.04 otherwise ill take 9.10.

What is the current status ?

thanks carlitoco

----------


## aleandrodasilva

Hi Lucazade,

I have similiar problems on my eeePC 1101HA. I tried to use the steps you reported. This is the result:

1) it comes to a irrisolvable login loop

2) I go into the system via ssh and see this xorg configuration




> Section "DRI"
> 	Mode	0666
> EndSection
> 
> Section "Device"
> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
> EndSection


This is the only part of xorg.conf after the installation pulsebo by your script.

3) I change xorg.conf to the following (do not ask why but I read a message before of an existing configuration)




> Section "DRI"
> Mode 0666
> EndSection
> 
> Section "Extensions"
> Option "Composite" "Enable"
> Option "RENDER" "Enable"
> EndSection
> 
> ...


4) I sudo reboot

5) the system is now working correctly but I cannot change the visual effects by System-Preferences-Appearence, glxgears opens indeed a black window

6) if I change the unclear xorg configuration to Option "ShadowFB" "false"
I come into a login loop after that the system has crashed. I noticed that with this option enabled icons desappear.


For now, with you newer script, I have the system working like in the past by using the command:




> sudo wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...pts/poulsbo.sh && bash ./poulsbo.sh


To resume there are no further steps for the mentioned mashine. If you want I could try different xorg.cong if it helps to solve some issue.

Thanks for your efforts.

----------


## seppoi

3D sort of works for me with Eepc 1011HA. I have options Options "ShadowFB" "False" and Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy" set. Setting ShadowFB to was required to avoid loop in X/gdm start. Migrationheuristics was needed to be able to click on some user account and enter the password without restarting x/gdm on Lucid's login account selection. I had to disable the proposed repository and reinstall the xorg core file from gma500 reposity.

Now glxgears shows about 1300 fps and full-screen mplayer video soft-decoding playback with -vo gl works. OpenGL full-screen scaling of sdlmame games seem to work as well.

Mplayer -vo xv freezes the PC totally. Should I modify xorg.conf to get xv to use some gl method?

----------


## aleandrodasilva

> I had to disable the proposed repository and reinstall the xorg core file from gma500 reposity.


I see the problem. I have to disable the ubuntu repository and try to install xorg-core. I make the experiment and then I post the result.

Edit: what proposed repository do you mean? I use synaptic.
Edit1: which repo is the gma500 repo?

Edit2: I got it working. Fglgears reaches about 1300 fps. Ho can you enable composite?

Thx for your answer.

----------


## pumex1990

Hi,

I looked up most of the pages in that topic, but I didnt find what I was looking for: is there a source of this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...oCardsPoulsbo/ solution for Lucid available somwhere?

----------


## jbernardo

> Hi,
> 
> I looked up most of the pages in that topic, but I didnt find what I was looking for: is there a source of this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...oCardsPoulsbo/ solution for Lucid available somwhere?


What do you mean as source? The source code for the drivers is available either at the gma500 ppa or at http://code.google.com/p/gma500/
At least the parts intel lets us have as source and that we have patched and kicked around to try to get them to work on Lucid.

----------


## Spock112

> 3D sort of works for me with Eepc 1011HA. I have options Options "ShadowFB" "False" and Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy" set. Setting ShadowFB to was required to avoid loop in X/gdm start. Migrationheuristics was needed to be able to click on some user account and enter the password without restarting x/gdm on Lucid's login account selection. I had to disable the proposed repository and reinstall the xorg core file from gma500 reposity.
> 
> Now glxgears shows about 1300 fps and full-screen mplayer video soft-decoding playback with -vo gl works. OpenGL full-screen scaling of sdlmame games seem to work as well.
> 
> Mplayer -vo xv freezes the PC totally. Should I modify xorg.conf to get xv to use some gl method?


I can confirm that.

mplayer -vo vaapi: verry good for HD videos with H264, for some reason some old dvd rips in xvid are verry ugly, but they work fine with mplayer -vo gl. mplayer (and vlc) without any opitions makes the pc unusable. 

btw I'm using a ASUS EEEPC 1101HA. 

Has anyone a solution for the backlight control. I've installed eeepc control, and in grub the acpi-vendor option is active and updated. But I can't increase backlight higher than about 10%.

----------


## phillips321

The following works great on my VaioP


```
mplayer -vo vaapi and -ao vaapi vid.avi
```

But..
When i run gmplayer i would like to use the vaapi setting but there is no option to select this in the 'Video' tab under 'Available Drivers'.
Any tips on how i can use the gui for playing videos?
Cheers

----------


## ayoli

> I need 3D support 
> 
> Did it work in 10.04 ? For me 3D is more importend than 10.04 otherwise ill take 9.10.
> 
> What is the current status ?
> 
> thanks carlitoco


if I have understood well, 3d is ok with the patched xorg from ppa fix, but compiz won't work (a matter of opengl version I think)

----------


## aleandrodasilva

Yes I understand it the same way. 3D is now ok but compiz cannot be installed. Indeed using synaptic at the request of a compiz installation there is a trial to remove poulsbo. 

For me the use of composite is not very important. 

Any news in the matter of overclocking for the model eee1011ha?

----------


## ayoli

@wondeerful_guys_who_work_to_fix_psb :

what do you think about opening a thread for gma500/psb/other drievers issue for each ubuntu release (from the current one) ?
might be less a mess.
jsut two cents dropped there.

keep up the good work  :Smile:

----------


## MFonville

> Yes I understand it the same way. 3D is now ok but compiz cannot be installed. Indeed using synaptic at the request of a compiz installation there is a trial to remove poulsbo. 
> 
> For me the use of composite is not very important. 
> 
> Any news in the matter of overclocking for the model eee1011ha?


For the 1101HA you can keep track of my repository which I keep up-to-date for 1101HA relevant packages.
The best thing to do is to first install this package: https://edge.launchpad.net/~eee-cont....0.0.1_all.deb

This will add the necessary repositories automatically, then updates to the most recent version, will install the poulsbo packages, installs eee-control and handles all 1101HA quirks.
If you have any problems with it you can file bugs at the project page at launchpad.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> @wondeerful_guys_who_work_to_fix_psb :
> 
> what do you think about opening a thread for gma500/psb/other drievers issue for each ubuntu release (from the current one) ?
> might be less a mess.
> jsut two cents dropped there.
> 
> keep up the good work


First thank all of you for working on this. Your work is reviewed by other distros as well and I can see the collaboration on the relevant sites.

IMO maintaining a wiki page is a better solution. It is much easier to maintain a wiki page then forums for reasons you suggest.

You can have sub-pages by Ubuntu-release and hardware specific.

But trying to organize such things on the forums is more difficult. The advantage of the wiki is that people can colaborate easier as more then one person can edit a wiki page.

A few suggestions I have :

1. Start a team on Launchpad. 

2. Start a mailing list.

3. Organize the ppa. it sounds as if we are starting to have multiple ppa and it rapidly becomes difficult for people to follow which one to use. It also makes collaboration more difficult. If someone wants to add or modify the code, which code set do they start with and where do they submit modifications ? Or do they just start another project of google code, LP (ppa) or sourceforge ?

If you have a ppa you might consider having a /main and a /testing.

ppa allow one to have a version, so you would have a karmic branch in /main as well as a lucid branch.

Instead of having a new or separate ppa, you should have a /testing (rather then a whole separate /fix).

Just my 2c and if you would like assistance with organization or use of LP or ppa please send me a PM.

----------


## zombolo

About mplayer vaapi tearing and flickering, did you try this?

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...5&postcount=24

Is it finally working without problems?

----------


## seppoi

> I see the problem. I have to disable the ubuntu repository and try to install xorg-core. I make the experiment and then I post the result.
> 
> Edit: what proposed repository do you mean? I use synaptic.


Ubuntu pre-released has a conflicting package compared to GMA500 fix repository so uncheck it from the package sources. System -> Administration -> Software Sources -> Updates.




> Edit1: which repo is the gma500 repo?
> 
> Edit2: I got it working. Fglgears reaches about 1300 fps. Ho can you enable composite?
> 
> Thx for your answer.


I haven't got that working yet. My biggest motivation to try this was to get full screen video and upscaled games to work.

----------


## jbernardo

> First thank all of you for working on this. Your work is reviewed by other distros as well and I can see the collaboration on the relevant sites.
> 
> IMO maintaining a wiki page is a better solution. It is much easier to maintain a wiki page then forums for reasons you suggest.
> 
> You can have sub-pages by Ubuntu-release and hardware specific.
> 
> But trying to organize such things on the forums is more difficult. The advantage of the wiki is that people can colaborate easier as more then one person can edit a wiki page.
> 
> A few suggestions I have :
> ...


Quite a few good points you make there. Lets see if I can address them (btw, I am speaking for myself, not for the team)
1 - we have a team - https://launchpad.net/~gma500
2 - No mailing list yet, but you're right, it might be easier to follow than the mess this thread has become. Will see if I have time to set it up soon.
3 - Good ideas. If you do have the time to help us reorder stuff, please pm me, sloan or lucazade, so we can add you to the team as maintainer. Besides reorganizing the ppa, we do need urgently to clear up naming of packages and organize the code better. But time is always short.
We do have two repositories (google code and the ppa) but they are synchronized. I see no reason to drop the svn one (google code), but I'd rather keep the group there as I prefer the bug reporting to that of launchpad.

----------


## ayoli

> First thank all of you for working on this. Your work is reviewed by other distros as well and I can see the collaboration on the relevant sites.
> 
> IMO maintaining a wiki page is a better solution. It is much easier to maintain a wiki page then forums for reasons you suggest.
> 
> You can have sub-pages by Ubuntu-release and hardware specific.
> 
> But trying to organize such things on the forums is more difficult. The advantage of the wiki is that people can colaborate easier as more then one person can edit a wiki page.
> 
> A few suggestions I have :
> ...


you're absolutely right on all points. btw, a part of these points have been done already as jbernardo said.
I was mostly thinking about people who come here and can't understand where to start. 
The wiki page exists and it is a good idea but, need a lot of updates (almost evryday sometimes  :Smile:  )
That's what leads me to this ubuntu-version based thread.

cheers.

----------


## aleandrodasilva

@mfonville I'n not able to install your deb. It locks the /var/lib/apt/lock and gives furtehr errors. Is the package thought for a fresh install?

----------


## MFonville

> @mfonville I'n not able to install your deb. It locks the /var/lib/apt/lock and gives furtehr errors. Is the package thought for a fresh install?


I will research the problem. Expect an updated version this evening  :Smile:

----------


## jbernardo

Just updated the fix ppa. Basically a bump of the xorg version so it will install instead of the one in proposed, and added a patch from Yves to the psb driver to avoid hangs in Xv.

----------


## apodkin

> in the proposed repository there is a 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7.1 version but this one is not good for poulsbo... have you enabled proposed repository?


I removed proposed repository and reinstalled packages. But unfortunately X didn't start.
I looked /var/log/Xorg.0.log and found segmentation fault in EXA acceleration. After I added UXA acceleration in xorg.conf X started succesfully and 3D works.

----------


## MFonville

> I will research the problem. Expect an updated version this evening


And here we are with an updated version:
https://edge.launchpad.net/~eee-cont....0.0.2_all.deb

This one has a hackish build-in timer that will be triggered after 40 seconds to install the updated packages. I did test it on my own machine, and it should work properly.

----------


## lucazade

> I removed proposed repository and reinstalled packages. But unfortunately X didn't start.
> I looked /var/log/Xorg.0.log and found segmentation fault in EXA acceleration. After I added UXA acceleration in xorg.conf X started succesfully and 3D works.


could you attach your Xorg.0.log with uxa accel?
thanks

----------


## PiersHarding

Bing! Thanks ever so much for this jbernardo - I just apt-get update'd + upgrade'd and I'm in business on my Dell Mini 10 -  I can now play video on it for the first time.  Not only that, but the brightness keys now work too.

You guys have done a marvellous job - thanks once again.

Cheers,
Piers Harding.

----------


## apodkin

> could you attach your Xorg.0.log with uxa accel?
> thanks


of course.

----------


## yvesdm3000

> could you attach your Xorg.0.log with uxa accel?
> thanks


This is the most important line I think. This driver simply does not have UXA acceleration...

(WW) PSB(0): Option "AccelMethod" is not used

-Yves

----------


## lucazade

> This is the most important line I think. This driver simply does not have UXA acceleration...
> 
> (WW) PSB(0): Option "AccelMethod" is not used
> 
> -Yves


I agree with You.
It seemed strange uxa solved his issue..  :Smile:

----------


## jarodrig

> I agree with You.
> It seemed strange uxa solved his issue..


¬¬

----------


## PiersHarding

Hi -
While glgears works, and I can play video using the modified mplayer, there is an outstanding problem with suspend/resume.  When I put my Dell Mini 10 into suspend mode, and then try to resume it hangs at a black screen.

I have seen a similar post pointing to http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/show....php?t=1384818
 and I've tried things suggested here earlier in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...229345&page=37

Does anyone have any ideas?
Thanks,
Piers Harding.

----------


## lucazade

> When I put my Dell Mini 10 into suspend mode, and then try to resume it hangs at a black screen.


Removing vbetool seems to help on acer.. haven't tried myself.




> ¬¬


 :Confused:

----------


## lucazade

@jarodrig: two weeks ago we've already spoken about uxa




> Originally Posted by jarodrig  
> With the nokia and karmic, to have sound, we need to put this into the xorg:
> Option "AccelMethod" "UXA"
> 
> Then in nokia we don't use EXA, that it's true?
> Psb drivers don't support UXA... so that option is useless


Any doubts?

----------


## Spock112

> And here we are with an updated version:
> https://edge.launchpad.net/~eee-control/+archive/installer/+files/eeepc-1101ha_0.0.0.2_all.deb
> 
> This one has a hackish build-in timer that will be triggered after 40 seconds to install the updated packages. I did test it on my own machine, and it should work properly.


HI,
do you use the gma500/fix repository?
Dose this solve the brightnes-key problem of the eeepc1101ha ... that I mentioned befor?

----------


## jbernardo

> HI,
> do you use the gma500/fix repository?
> Dose this solve the brightnes-key problem of the eeepc1101ha ... that I mentioned befor?


On my 1101HA the brightness keys now work again...

----------


## aleandrodasilva

@MFonville your updated deb installs. By reboot all seems to be in order. EEEcontrol is running. I cannot stat if the overclocking is functioning like in the past (is this affecting the bios overclocking or what?).
Blue keys are functioning but:

Fn-F5 runs only sometimes and mostly at beginning when pressed for the first 2 times.

Fn-F2 if you turn off the wireless and then on again, the networkmanager is unable to connect to your net again.

In any case I have to comment like positive the progress. Now eee-control seems to be ok. The blue keys too (more or less). I had the same situation under ubuntu 9.10 but without eee-control. I have to say although that the blue keys were functioning very good also without eee-control under ubuntu 9.10 after some upgrade of the normal software packages.

If you need to experiment other configurations post them here.

@jbernardo



> On my 1101HA the brightness keys now work again...


Could you check please if the Fn-F5 runs properly?


Ciao

----------


## jbernardo

Fn+F5 and Fn+F6 both work well. Unfortunately, I am using the kde 4.5 beta that shows the progress bars but doesn't change the brightness. With 4.4 it worked.

----------


## droidhacker

> The following works great on my VaioP
> 
> 
> ```
> mplayer -vo vaapi and -ao vaapi vid.avi
> ```
> 
> But..
> When i run gmplayer i would like to use the vaapi setting but there is no option to select this in the 'Video' tab under 'Available Drivers'.
> ...


Add it to ~/.mplayer/config

----------


## dasankir

I need some help.

I'm trying to get hardware acceleration on an 
Axiomtek PICO820: http://www.axiomtek.com.tw/Download/...20/PICO820.pdf

I've tryed several times all combinations of 9.04, 9.10, lucazade's script, the ppa, and even mandriva, but whenever the xserver is starting I get a message like this:


(EE)PSB(O): The stolen base is ox3f800000.
(EE)[drm] drm Open failed.
(EE)PSB(O): [dri] DRScreenInit failed.
Disabling DRI.
(EE)[drm] Could not uninstall irq handler
(EE)PSB(O): This driver currently needs DRM to operate

Then Im asked to run in low graphics mode.
The vesa mode runs ok but it performs very bad (Windows 7 with latest intel drivers performs same as bad).

There are some people getting the same error with the same board, and also with a vaio in http://forum.mandriva.com/viewtopic.php?t=121579

I'm afraid it might be some bios configuration or hardware compatibility issue such as shared video memory. 

Any clue?

----------


## yvesdm3000

> I need some help.
> 
> I'm trying to get hardware acceleration on an 
> Axiomtek PICO820: http://www.axiomtek.com.tw/Download/...20/PICO820.pdf
> 
> I've tryed several times all combinations of 9.04, 9.10, lucazade's script, the ppa, and even mandriva, but whenever the xserver is starting I get a message like this:
> 
> 
> (EE)PSB(O): The stolen base is ox3f800000.
> ...


Please check if you have the module 'psb' and if it can be loaded.

-Yves

----------


## PiersHarding

> Removing vbetool seems to help on acer.. haven't tried myself.


Tried removing vbetool to improve the suspend/resume situation - it worked once, but afterwards I repeatedly get the default Lucid desktop background (violet screen of death) - close the lid again and then get the default gdm login/user selection list.  When I try and login at this it hangs.

So close, but not quite.

Cheers,
Piers Harding.

----------


## borghal

Same here on a Vaio P11Z. The /fix-driver works fine but all the mentioned tricks to get sleep/resume going aren't working. It never wakes up, just gives me a blank screen. 

I'm sure this'll get sorted out as well; any more information I can provide you with?

Thanks for all the brilliant work you've done!  :Smile:

----------


## dasankir

> Please check if you have the module 'psb' and if it can be loaded.
> 
> -Yves


I installed 9.10 again:

1.- Install 9.10 and update

2.- run wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...pts/poulsbo.sh && sh ./poulsbo.sh with this output: http://pastebin.com/KXjxYaBG

3.- reboot

4.- several screen blinks happen (like changing from text mode to graphic mode)

5.- Appears a message in a window:

_(EE) PSB(0): the stolenBase is:0x7f800000_
_(EE) PSB(0): screnIndex is:0;fbPhys is:0x7f800000; fbsize is:__0x007df000_
_(EE) [drm] drmOpen failed._
_(EE) PSB(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI._
_(EE) [drm] Could not uninstall irq handler._
_(EE) PSB(0): This driver currently needs DRM to operate._

6.- Chose to run in low graphic mode



```
pico820@pico820-desktop:~$ modprobe -l psb
updates/dkms/psb.ko
```

Xorg.0.log

----------


## dasankir

> Please check if you have the module 'psb' and if it can be loaded.
> 
> -Yves





```
pico820@pico820-desktop:~$ modprobe psb
pico820@pico820-desktop:~$ dmesg | grep psb
[   12.134327] psb 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[   12.134343] psb 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   12.134426] [drm] psb - 5.0.1.0046
[   12.152358] [drm:psb_do_init] *ERROR* Debug is 0x00000000
[   12.173360] psb 0000:00:02.0: firmware: requesting msvdx_fw.bin
[   12.216204] [drm:psb_do_init] *ERROR* Gatt must be 256M aligned. This is a bug.
[   12.219448] set the msvdx clock to 0 in the psb_msvdx_uninit
[   12.231177] psb 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A disabled
[   12.231224] psb: probe of 0000:00:02.0 failed with error -22
```

----------


## yvesdm3000

> ```
> [   12.231224] psb: probe of 0000:00:02.0 failed with error -22
> ```


This is your problem....

What hardware is this? Are you sure it is an GMA500 aka poulsbo ?

-Yves

----------


## sephiroth1395

Hello everyone !

First, I'd like to thank all the people who work on this driver.  Making a driver with closed-source blobs is far from easy, keep up the insanely good work guys !

I updated my 1101HA with the gma500/fix PPA and got some problems with video playback.

Either mplayer (the vaapi one) or VLC 1.2.0 (git version with vaapi compiled in) won't playback video : I get the first picture then image freezes, sound goes on.




> stop-xscreensaver = "no"
> vo ="xv"
> va = "vaapi"





> MPlayer SVN-r31303-4.4.3 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team
> mplayer: could not connect to socket
> mplayer: No such file or directory
> 
> Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family
> [VD_FFMPEG] VA API accelerated codec.
> Unsupported PixelFormat 61
> [VD_FFMPEG] Trying pixfmt=1.
> Could not find matching colorspace - retrying with -vf scale...
> ...





> Section "ServerFlags"
>     Option    "AIGLX"    "true"
> EndSection
> 
> Section "Extensions"
>     Option "Composite" "Enable"
>     Option "RENDER"       "Enable"
> EndSection
> 
> ...


Anyone, an idea ?

----------


## jbernardo

Chabge "vo=xv" to "vo=vaapi,". Xv is broken for now.

----------


## sephiroth1395

It get some black squares on the picture but at least video plays with MPlayer now  :Popcorn: 
Will try with some 720p when I can get my hands on it.
Now i gotta figure why GNOME MPlayer won't work even if I wrote some default config...

Thanks !
Which driver should I choose on VLC then ?  Was using XVideo (XCB), but other choices don't give good results...

Oh, by the way, is it possible to use 1101HA's overclock features (SHE) under Ubuntu ?  Would be very helpful sometimes to have some extra juice !  I use eee-control atm.

----------


## jbernardo

I never could get vlc to work properly with the GMA500, sorry. And I use smplayer as a frontend to mplayer, it is very powerful.
As for SHE, I am using eee-control on my 1101ha, and it works very well.

----------


## MFonville

> Oh, by the way, is it possible to use 1101HA's overclock features (SHE) under Ubuntu ?  Would be very helpful sometimes to have some extra juice !  I use eee-control atm.


With eee-control the overclock features should be accessible by cliking on the tray icon, and of course the feature itself also has to be enabled/defined in your BIOS.

----------


## sephiroth1395

> I never could get vlc to work properly with the GMA500, sorry. And I  use smplayer as a frontend to mplayer, it is very powerful.
> As for SHE, I am using eee-control on my 1101ha, and it works very well.


I'll give SMPlayer a try then.  Guess any version of SMPlayer is good as  long as I got the mplayer-vaapi binary ?
That's a pity, VLC is a must have for me since it's the only decent UPnP/AV Renderer i could get to work on Linux (Yeah, yeah, there's Rhythmbox, but it only does audio !)




> With eee-control the overclock features should be accessible by  cliking on the tray icon, and of course the feature itself also has to  be enabled/defined in your BIOS.


Got SHE on 25% on my BIOS, performance mode on eee-control, but :



> model name    : Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU Z520   @ 1.33GHz
> stepping    : 2
> cpu MHz        : 800.000


But it could SpeedStep's effect.  I'll test with a CPU-hungry application.

I'm on Lucid with 2.6.34-5 backported by Ricotz btw.

----------


## sephiroth1395

*Concerning overclock
*Tried with a VBox VM, made my CPU go 100%, but still 1333Mhz is the limit...  Having the 1700Mhz clock would be great !
Are you sure SHE really works ?

*Concerning SMPlayer
*Tried to use it and here is the log of MPlayer :




> p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  /usr/bin/mplayer -noquiet -nofs -nomouseinput -lavdopts skiploopfilter=all -sub-fuzziness 1 -identify -slave -vo vaapi -ao pulse -nokeepaspect -framedrop -dr -nodouble -input nodefault-bindings:conf=/dev/null -stop-xscreensaver -wid 90177873 -monitorpixelaspect 1 -noass -fontconfig -font Lucida Grande -subfont-autoscale 1 -subfont-text-scale 5 -subcp ISO-8859-1 -vid 0 -subpos 100 -volume 90 -nocache -osdlevel  -vf-add screenshot -slices -channels 2 -af scaletempo,equalizer=0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0 -softvol -softvol-max 110 /media/windows/Temp/X-Men/X-Men 1.avi
>   MPlayer SVN-r31303-4.4.3 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team
>  mplayer: could not connect to socket
>  mplayer: No such file or directory
>  Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.
>  Terminal type `unknown' is not defined.
>   Playing /media/windows/Temp/X-Men/X-Men 1.avi.
>  AVI file format detected.
>  ID_VIDEO_ID=0
> ...


What conf are you using to get SMPlayer to work ?

----------


## dasankir

> This is your problem....
> 
> What hardware is this? Are you sure it is an GMA500 aka poulsbo ?
> 
> -Yves




```
pico820@pico820-desktop:~$ lspci
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) (rev 07)
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 07)
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) HD Audio Controller (rev 07)
00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 07)
00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 07)
00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) USB UHCI #1 (rev 07)
00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) USB UHCI #2 (rev 07)
00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) USB UHCI #3 (rev 07)
00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) USB EHCI #1 (rev 07)
00:1e.0 SD Host controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) SDIO Controller #1 (rev 07)
00:1e.1 SD Host controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) SDIO Controller #2 (rev 07)
00:1e.2 SD Host controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) SDIO Controller #3 (rev 07)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) LPC Bridge (rev 07)
00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) IDE Controller (rev 07)
01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)
02:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB362/JMB363 AHCI Controller (rev 03)
02:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB362/JMB363 AHCI Controller (rev 03)
```



```
pico820@pico820-desktop:~$ lsusb
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187 Wireless Adapter
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c063 Logitech, Inc. 
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```

Thank you for your concern. I hope we find a solution.

David.

----------


## hubus

Somone should change "Hardware Video Acceleration" to "Beta Available" on:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo

 :Very Happy:

----------


## sephiroth1395

Nevermind the SMPlayer problem, I found what was wrong.  Totally independant from the driver.
But this question remains open : *how to get the SHE overclock function to work under Linux ?*
Switching to the performance profile doesn't unlock it, neither does Jupiter which I just tested.

----------


## aleandrodasilva

I noticed under Lucid, mashine Asus eeepc 1101ha, that the webcam is not working. I tried with camorama, skype and luvcview. Webcam is simply not releaved.




> lsusb
> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0b05:b700 ASUSTek Computer, Inc. Broadcom Bluetooth 2.1
> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 13d3:5071 IMC Networks 
> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub


I had it 100% functional under ubuntu 9.10 at first boot without further installations.

Furthermore the sound system is functional only sometimes if you are lucky. 

Is someone able to get them working under Lucid and that model?

----------


## jbernardo

1101HA here, also no cam. Probably related to the xv breakage. Sound works well, but I installed the linux-backports-modules packages.

----------


## dimonsbo

did somebody try to run 3d beta on lucid Netbook Edition?

----------


## aleandrodasilva

@jbernardo  No chance even with the backports. Sound system must be dependent of other factors. Could you try to test the the sound uninstalling the backports?

Thx


Edit: sorry I was wrong after the second reboot sound began to run

----------


## lucazade

I can confirm webcam not working...
no problems with audio on Acer751h and default settings

----------


## yvesdm3000

Lucazade,

Can you try enable xcompmgr and then try the webcam ?
Our Xv problem is more a EXA problem, and not in our driver, although a workaround can be made.
(xcompmgr changes the way Xv works, so that should fix the isue)

-Yves

----------


## sithlord64

Yes it works!
on netbook edition lucid

----------


## lucazade

> Lucazade,
> 
> Can you try enable xcompmgr and then try the webcam ?
> Our Xv problem is more a EXA problem, and not in our driver, although a workaround can be made.
> (xcompmgr changes the way Xv works, so that should fix the isue)
> 
> -Yves


Tried, installed xcompmgr and now cheese and skype display a single frame from the webcam and nothing else (seems the webcam hangs, the gui is still working)
 :Smile:

----------


## sithlord64

> I can confirm webcam not working...
> no problems with audio on Acer751h and default settings


Kopete is working webcam but im purple like Barney da Dinosaur

----------


## lucazade

> kopete is working webcam but im purple like barney da dinosaur


lol  :Very Happy: 

(mmm.. on a imac i had a problem with colors and i had upgraded webcam firmware to fix it... dunno..)

----------


## dasankir

@yvesdm3000

I googled for the "psb: probe of 0000:00:02.0 failed with error -22"

And found someone else having the same trouble, related to modules incompatibility:

http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-w.../msg99917.html

But it is a 6 month old thread, and my linux knowledge is not enough to get conclusions.

----------


## MFonville

> @yvesdm3000
> 
> I googled for the "psb: probe of 0000:00:02.0 failed with error -22"
> 
> And found someone else having the same trouble, related to modules incompatibility:
> 
> http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-w.../msg99917.html
> 
> But it is a 6 month old thread, and my linux knowledge is not enough to get conclusions.


Hmm, the probable fix from this is as follow.
Check how much RAM you have in your laptop.
edit the file /etc/default/grub
and change the line:
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"

if you have 1GB of RAM into:
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash mem=1000"

if you have 2GB of RAM into:
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash mem=2000"

afterwards run:
sudo update-grub

----------


## dasankir

> Hmm, the probable fix from this is as follow.
> Check how much RAM you have in your laptop.
> edit the file /etc/default/grub
> and change the line:
> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
> 
> if you have 1GB of RAM into:
> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash mem=1000"
> 
> ...


I tried that before but with mem=1720 without succes, as I thought I shoud put the 2GB of RAM minus the ammount I wanted as shared GPU memory.

I'll try that and report in a few days (I'm on a travel now).

Thanks!

----------


## aleandrodasilva

Sorry guys how to enable xcompmgr?

----------


## SlonUA

> Quite a few good points you make there. Lets see if I can address them (btw, I am speaking for myself, not for the team)
> 1 - we have a team - https://launchpad.net/~gma500
> 2 - No mailing list yet, but you're right, it might be easier to follow than the mess this thread has become. Will see if I have time to set it up soon.
> 3 - Good ideas. If you do have the time to help us reorder stuff, please pm me, sloan or lucazade, so we can add you to the team as maintainer. Besides reorganizing the ppa, we do need urgently to clear up naming of packages and organize the code better. But time is always short.
> We do have two repositories (google code and the ppa) but they are synchronized. I see no reason to drop the svn one (google code), but I'd rather keep the group there as I prefer the bug reporting to that of launchpad.


> 2. gma500@lists.launchpad.net
> 3. we have roadmap https://launchpad.net/gma500/+timeline-graph =)

absolutely, any help r welcome: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/gma500/+addspec

----------


## SlonUA

pals, 

don't hesitated  to submit bugs on launchpad for better collaboration: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gma500/+filebug

also, u can provide your questions here: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/gma500/+addquestion

it's nice to have in one place for duplication detection and easy to review. u can use ubuntu-bug / apport-collect.

well, do we need to create new 'GMA500 Community Team' on Launchpad OR change restriction for existed 'GMA500 Team' from *moderated* to *open* !?

----------


## lokutus25

Am I wrong or the *mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt* script is no more working?
I have this:



> ./checkout-patch-build.sh prepareproc
> svn: Can't connect to host 'svn.mplayerhq.hu': Connection refused
> ./checkout-patch-build.sh: line 82: cd: mplayer-vaapi: No such file or directory
> svn: Can't connect to host 'svn.mplayerhq.hu': Connection refused
> svn: Can't connect to host 'svn.mplayerhq.hu': Connection refused
> svn: Can't connect to host 'svn.mplayerhq.hu': Connection refused
> svn: Can't connect to host 'svn.mplayerhq.hu': Connection refused
> svn: Can't connect to host 'svn.mplayerhq.hu': Connection refused
> svn: Can't connect to host 'svn.mplayerhq.hu': Connection refused
> ./checkout-patch-build.sh: line 95: ../patches/mplayer-vaapi.patch: No such file or directory


BTW, on my eee 1101HA 3D seems working and I have the same issues with webcam (not working).

Thx!

----------


## lokutus25

> But this question remains open : *how to get the SHE overclock function to work under Linux ?*
> Switching to the performance profile doesn't unlock it, neither does Jupiter which I just tested.


I can't get the SHE overclock to works. But I have some issue here: I have the 0323 BIOS from asus and a Kingston 2Gb SODIMM module.
After the last BIOS upgrade I had back the SHE option in bios setup. But after the first reboot the option disappeared. I googled around a bit and seems I can't overclock because I don't use the "perfect" Hynix RAM module that fit on eee 1101HA. So I gave up the overclocking hopes  :Razz:

----------


## aleandrodasilva

Yes, I expanded the RAM of that model. I used a particular Hynix RAM and overclock is still in the Bios options. There should be another RAM type that fits with it.
With  SODIMM you can give up. It is a pity but the information at ASUS website was clear enough.

To resume for people using EeePC1101ha:

- 3D is working (with a not performant driver)
- webcam is not working (but there are hopes)
- compiz is not working (no chance cause opengl)
- blue keys are mostly working
- overclocking: nobody is able to say if it works or not. I asked in many sites     but nobody has a valid method to check the CPU frequence.

----------


## jbernardo

SHE Overclock - works. I didn't test the frequency, I tested with "/usr/lib/xscreensaver/glblur -fps-window" and by timing compilations. It works, even if /proc/cpu claims the clockspeed doesn't change.

----------


## zobi8225

I try to install the ppa:gma500/ppa on my 1101ha but nothing works now :'-(

I got a black screen.

----------


## lucazade

> well, do we need to create new 'GMA500 Community Team' on Launchpad OR change restriction for existed 'GMA500 Team' from *moderated* to *open* !?


We could switch to open if necessary.

There is a new xorg-core release in proposed repository so we should bump again this package in ppa-fix.

----------


## foggydude

> - compiz is not working (no chance cause opengl)


Does this mean: never ever ever? im back to XP after wrecking on  update to lucid & wrecking on updating mandriva... waiting for lucid with compiz...

-so far the best was Jaunty: both compiz & suspend/resume worked. Linux is fantastic, just the two most important futures of a laptop don't work  :Sad: 

anyhow: thanx in advance for the hard work you guys are doing!

----------


## lucazade

> Does this mean: never ever ever? im back to XP after wrecking on  update to lucid & wrecking on updating mandriva... waiting for lucid with compiz...
> 
> -so far the best was Jaunty: both compiz & suspend/resume worked. Linux is fantastic, just the two most important futures of a laptop don't work 
> 
> anyhow: thanx in advance for the hard work you guys are doing!


compiz? for a 5 frames per second experience? i usally remove compiz (or better i don't install it) also on a nvidia 250gts  :Smile: 

i can agree with you about suspend (even if i have never used it for ages) but not about compiz on a netbook!

----------


## yvesdm3000

> We could switch to open if necessary.
> 
> There is a new xorg-core release in proposed repository so we should bump again this package in ppa-fix.


My new patch is almost ready. This one will no longer need the patch in Xorg.

-Yves

----------


## frap73

> My new patch is almost ready. This one will no longer need the patch in Xorg.
> 
> -Yves


Should I hold my breath?  :Redface: 

 :Dancing:  :Dancing:  :Dancing:  :Dancing:  :Dancing:

----------


## foggydude

> compiz? for a 5 frames per second experience? i usally remove compiz (or better i don't install it) also on a nvidia 250gts 
> 
> i can agree with you about suspend (even if i have never used it for ages) but not about compiz on a netbook!


well, compiz isnt vital. working video is. but the improved multitasking cause of compiz make you work faster. With Amarok, evolution and nautilus-search, it makes linux better then XP.

In Jaunty and Karmic it worked very fast (kwin was slow, but compiz was perfect)

but so: its never ever? (then i go back to jolicloud)

----------


## borghal

Personally, I used compiz on Jaunty for an advanced screen magnifier, as the default resolution of my P11Z is rather small to read. That's why I'd like to have compiz with Lucid, too.

----------


## lucazade

@foggydude and borghal

Ok i get your point.. i believe we should *wait* for a brand new driver to have compiz back.. we cannot fix the closed bits of the poulsbo drivers.

(maybe and old release of compiz or different bulding options may help.. this is the issue)

----------


## dimonsbo

- lucid Netbook Edition works ok on Vaio P with beta 3D driver
xorg 


```
Section "DRI"
Mode	0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
Option "Composite" "Enable"
Option "RENDER" "Enable"
EndSection

Section "Device"
Identifier "GMA500"
Driver	"psb"
Option "ShadowFB" "false"
Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
Option "DRI" "on"
Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
Option "NoAccel" "false"
Option "ExaNoComposite" "false"
EndSection
```

- Desktop Launcher doesn't start with ShadowFB "true"
- camera doesn't work

----------


## yvesdm3000

> @foggydude and borghal
> 
> Ok i get your point.. i believe we should *wait* for a brand new driver to have compiz back.. we cannot fix the closed bits of the poulsbo drivers.
> 
> (maybe and old release of compiz or different bulding options may help.. this is the issue)


Hey are you sure compiz requires opengl 1.3? Maybe some of the heavier modules do, we only have to disable them, don't forget we have a light 3D accelerator, not some heavy stuff like nvidia or ati ...

-Yves

----------


## lucazade

> Hey are you sure compiz requires opengl 1.3? Maybe some of the heavier modules do, we only have to disable them, don't forget we have a light 3D accelerator, not some heavy stuff like nvidia or ati ...
> 
> -Yves


Ok! I'll try compiz again to see what's wrong with it.
I'll check for compiz config and hope it will not hang gdm like in the past.

----------


## suzuke

I have used gma/fix , the 2D and 3D works well,but there is a problem about playing video. My netbook is msi u115(linux mint9), when it plays video, it only has sound but no screen.
Does anyone know how to fix this problem?  Thanks a lot!

----------


## yvesdm3000

> I have used gma/fix , the 2D and 3D works well,but there is a problem about playing video. My netbook is msi u115(linux mint9), when it plays video, it only has sound but no screen.
> Does anyone know how to fix this problem?  Thanks a lot!


This is a known problem, please be patient, it will be addressed, only need time to do it...

-Yves

----------


## yvesdm3000

> Ok! I'll try compiz again to see what's wrong with it.
> I'll check for compiz config and hope it will not hang gdm like in the past.


Try to disable all modules, and go from there, enabling one after one. Some of them are pretty complex (like cube) and probably need opengl 1.3 

-Yves

----------


## suzuke

> This is a known problem, please be patient, it will be addressed, only need time to do it...
> 
> -Yves


OK,I see. Thank for your work on Gma500 driver!

----------


## borghal

> Ok! I'll try compiz again to see what's wrong with it.
> I'll check for compiz config and hope it will not hang gdm like in the past.


Thanks a million!

----------


## codyrocco

> I can't get the SHE overclock to works. But I have some issue here: I have the 0323 BIOS from asus and a Kingston 2Gb SODIMM module.
> After the last BIOS upgrade I had back the SHE option in bios setup. But after the first reboot the option disappeared. I googled around a bit and seems I can't overclock because I don't use the "perfect" Hynix RAM module that fit on eee 1101HA. So I gave up the overclocking hopes


after few tries i found that a 2gb ddr2 dimm will allow overclock on 1101ha only if its working frequency is 533mhz. 667 and 800mhz dimm will make the she option unavailable.

----------


## yvesdm3000

> Ok! I'll try compiz again to see what's wrong with it.
> I'll check for compiz config and hope it will not hang gdm like in the past.


It is also a good idea to not start compiz at GDM time, just for debugging purposes. What I'd like to know is if it makes sense in fiddling with anything to make it work... If OpenGL 1.3 is **REALLY** required (but I cannot find any source that confirms that), it's of no use even looking at it to fix it...

I think "compiz --replace&" in a terminal should do the trick, it's been over a year however that I played with compiz...

-Yves

----------


## lucazade

> It is also a good idea to not start compiz at GDM time, just for debugging purposes. What I'd like to know is if it makes sense in fiddling with anything to make it work... If OpenGL 1.3 is **REALLY** required (but I cannot find any source that confirms that), it's of no use even looking at it to fix it...
> 
> I think "compiz --replace&" in a terminal should do the trick, it's been over a year however that I played with compiz...
> 
> -Yves


Tried compiz, removed a lot of its plugins, but i still get that warning about opengl 1.3 and X segfault.
I've started compiz from terminal and not at gdm time. I don't know if opengl 1.3 is really blocking or is something inside drivers.
I'll attach xorg.log with the segfault, a compiz --debug log and a *temporary* poulsbo-config w/o compiz dependency.
suggestions?  :Smile:

----------


## spicez

Trying to get this working on my O2 joggler with 10.04, but when I run startx it gives the following error:


```
Fatal server error:
xf86MapVidMem: Could not mmap framebuffer (0x1f9dd010,0x800000) (Resource temporarily unavailable)
```

I've read this can be solved by changing the kernel memory parameters (to leave extra free shared memory?). I've limited the kernel to 250MB and it still doesn't work. (joggler only has 512MB RAM)

Any ideas?

----------


## owenlinx

If you need to enable composting(in gnome) for say AWN or docky. Just hit Alt-F2open gconf-editorapps > metacity > generalfind composting_manager and check the box.

It would be great if, while compiz is removed. That the install enabled composting in the window manager.

----------


## jarodrig

> If you need to enable composting(in gnome) for say AWN or docky. Just hit Alt-F2open gconf-editorapps > metacity > generalfind composting_manager and check the box.
> 
> It would be great if, while compiz is removed. That the install enabled composting in the window manager.


WOW, works very well with the normal driver in lucid, Thx!

----------


## dasankir

> Hmm, the probable fix from this is as follow.
> Check how much RAM you have in your laptop.
> edit the file /etc/default/grub
> and change the line:
> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
> 
> if you have 1GB of RAM into:
> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash mem=1000"
> 
> ...



I tried this without success. I tried many different mem values, but same result. By the way, if I don't include "mb" after the amount of memory the system doesn't boot.



```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash mem=2000mb"
```

Any other possible solution?

----------


## lucazade

> I tried this without success. I tried many different mem values, but same result. By the way, if I don't include "mb" after the amount of memory the system doesn't boot.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash mem=2000mb"
> ```
> 
> Any other possible solution?


Dasankir have you ever tried running Jolicloud on this device?
It uses the same poulsbo driver but with a different implementation.
It could help us to identify your issue.
I would like to know if it is a problem with xorg 1.7.x

----------


## hubus

Hi,

When I run smplayer (VAAPI) by clicking in the KDE it crashes, but when I run it from the command line it works without a problem  :Smile:  It only happens with subtitles, clips without subtitles don't crash mplayer.  I've ticked "run in terminal" option in the KDE and firstly KDE starts the terminal and then the smplayer and it works  :Very Happy: 
Strange...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdLuIQLzRTA

----------


## jbernardo

Check the smplayer mplayer log, and run mplayer from the command line with the same exact options. It will crash too... At least here it does. Subtitles crash it a lot, some I have to play using AS S, others without.

----------


## dasankir

> Dasankir have you ever tried running Jolicloud on this device?
> It uses the same poulsbo driver but with a different implementation.
> It could help us to identify your issue.
> I would like to know if it is a problem with xorg 1.7.x


Hi Lucazade,

I tried Jolicloud and had the same problem. I'm downloading now SlaxToo RC1 to try it out.

Thank you.

----------


## lucazade

> Hi Lucazade,
> 
> I tried Jolicloud and had the same problem. I'm downloading now SlaxToo RC1 to try it out.
> 
> Thank you.


Try to update bios if possible..
try also this repo for ubuntu karmic (it contains intel iegd drivers instead of poulsbo).

could you paste the output of:


```
lspci -nn | grep VGA
```

----------


## dasankir

> Try to update bios if possible..
> try also this repo for ubuntu karmic (it contains intel iegd drivers instead of poulsbo).
> 
> could you paste the output of:
> 
> 
> ```
> lspci -nn | grep VGA
> ```


There are no bios updates, just the 1.0 that comes preinstalled.



```
pico820@pico820-desktop:~$ lspci -nn | grep VGA
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller [8086:8108] (rev 07)
```

I tried the repo for the fit-PC2 and it seems to improve the performance! The system startsup normally, without errors. Now I get ten times the fps than with the vesa driver:



```
pico820@pico820-desktop:~$ glxgears
2119 frames in 5.0 seconds
2232 frames in 5.0 seconds
2221 frames in 5.0 seconds
1919 frames in 5.0 seconds
2184 frames in 5.0 seconds
2176 frames in 5.0 seconds
```

But my PS3eye camera is no more recognized, and the screen shows odd proportions (even with the monitor's autoadjust). A logitech quickcam works. I guess it's the custom fit-PC2 kernel.

----------


## lucazade

> the screen shows odd proportions (even with the monitor's autoadjust).


look at monitor configuration if there is something wrong


```
sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

----------


## hubus

> Check the smplayer mplayer log, and run mplayer from the command line with the same exact options. It will crash too... At least here it does. Subtitles crash it a lot, some I have to play using AS S, others without.


I didn't change any option. When KDE starts the smplayer straight without the terminal it crashes, but when KDE runs the terminal first and then the smplayer it works.

It's not so important, the best thing is that it's working with VAAPI  :Wink:

----------


## dasankir

> look at monitor configuration if there is something wrong
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> ```




```
Section "Screen" 
        Identifier "Screen0" 
        Device     "Card0" 
        Monitor    "Monitor0" 
        DefaultDepth    24 
        SubSection "Display" 
                Viewport   0 0 
                Depth     24 
                Modes     "768x768" 
        EndSubSection 
EndSection
```

"768x768" seems to be the problem, will change it to 1024x768.

... same problem. Maybe its a mismatch between DVI, VGA and LVDS LCD

Anyway, does this mean that the right driver for this hardware is the intel iegd and not the poulsbo???

----------


## lucazade

> ... same problem. Maybe its a mismatch between DVI, VGA and LVDS LCD
> 
> Anyway, does this mean that the right driver for this hardware is the intel iegd and not the poulsbo???


VGA has got the same unique identifier (8086:8108 ) as mine (acer751h) and also same revision but it doesn't work with psb, only iegd... it is strange.. 

could be also related to the motherboard or the bios.. i'm just wondering!
iegd might support some new release of gma500, psb is really old piece of software  :Smile: 

You're probably right, the resolution problem is related to DVI, VGA and LVDS LCD options.
Try to find IEGD documentation for other xorg options/settings.

(IEGD are anyway outdated.. in the next days we'll probably have EMGD compatible with xorg 1.7)

----------


## dasankir

> You're probably right, the resolution problem is related to DVI, VGA and LVDS LCD options.
> Try to find IEGD documentation for other xorg options/settings.


The current IEGD is just a few months old. I found some documentation saying the vga internal output is not supported for the US15W chipset. That may give me some trouble.

I'll keep reading.

Thank you (all) very much for your help. At least now my hardware is usable!!!

----------


## jbernardo

Dasankir,
I just had a similar problem after I built our driver for karmic. If you still have the Lucid install, can you check if adding "blacklist drm" to /etc/modprobe.d/poulsbo.conf and rebooting fixes your problems with the psb driver?

----------


## pjman

It looks like the best xorg.conf settings and whitelist instructions for Karmic were removed from the wiki. 

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...Poulsbo#karmic

Does anyone know if the settings are automatically added when installing from the gma500 ppa or should the wiki be changed to show these settings?

----------


## dasankir

> Dasankir,
> I just had a similar problem after I built our driver for karmic. If you still have the Lucid install, can you check if adding "blacklist drm" to /etc/modprobe.d/poulsbo.conf and rebooting fixes your problems with the psb driver?


Sorry I never tried the Lucid install, only the karmic one.

I've just seen an interesting article about Compiling kernel IEGD 10.x module for any Linux distribution

It mentions:




> Notes for users of old psb-modules or psb-kernel-source Ubuntu package
> 
> Older psb-modules and psb-kernel-source Ubuntu packages install their own incompatible drm.ko module at /lib/modules/`uname -r`/updates/char/drm.


I've also seen a PPA for IEGD by Thomas Pietrowski

----------


## owenlinx

I have seen a lot of mplayer-vaapi talk earlier, and have installed it without issue. My question is about the gstreamer patch has anyone gotten this running? When I run configure it tells me my ffmpeg headers are not supported, but the mplayer page says "VA API support to FFmpeg and MPlayer" 

Will this fix video chat in empathy?Is there a handy install script?

Thanks so much for making this laptop usable!

----------


## russki_drewski

Does anyone know why the instructions for getting gma500 working on Karmic don't work now?

I ran the instructions, restarted and it didn't work.

I ran dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source (from recovery mode) and it said it didn't have the source.

So I installed the source: sudo apt-get install psb-kernel-source
and restarted back into recovery mode and ran the command again and upon restarting its still not working.

I'm not sure what I need to do to get this to work. Thanks for all the help guys, you're doing awesome work.

russki_drewski
AO 751h 2gb RAM, 250gb HD

----------


## Timon&Pumba

I am using the gma500/fix packages (as of today: June 24, 2010) on an up-to-date lucid, and almost everything works fine (OpenGL, VAAPI).
My problem is that I want to use my FitPC2 icw Poulsbo to play full HD material onto my tv.
My tv handles a resolution of 1920*1080 (confirmed with another pc), but the xserver detects a maximum resolution of 1360x1360.

The psb kernel driver seems to detect a 1920x1080 capability; I do not know if that is the card limitation or screen? See dmesg output below.



```
[   14.488338] Linux agpgart interface v0.103
[   14.726934] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
[   14.826807] psb 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[   14.826820] psb 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   14.826890] [drm] psb - 5.0.1.0046
[   14.844071] [drm:psb_do_init] *ERROR* Debug is 0x00000000
[   14.857527] psb 0000:00:02.0: firmware: requesting msvdx_fw.bin
[   14.874126] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x37
[   14.874136] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a direct regpair map
[   14.874146] ath: Country alpha2 being used: AT
[   14.874151] ath: Regpair used: 0x37
[   14.947031] r8169: eth0: link up
[   14.947047] r8169: eth0: link up
[   15.009757] [drm] SGX core id = 0x01130000
[   15.009766] [drm] SGX core rev major = 0x01, minor = 0x02
[   15.009773] [drm] SGX core rev maintenance = 0x01, designer = 0x00
[   15.010808] [drm] intel_lvds_init: OpRegion has the VBT address
[   15.010823] [drm] intel_lvds_init: The bdb->signature is BIOS_DATA_BLOCK �, the bdb_off is 48
[   15.010859] [drm] intel_lvds_init: BLC Data in BIOS VBT tables: datasize=0 paneltype=7 								type=0x01 pol=0x01 freq=0x00c8 minlevel=0x00    								i2caddr=0x58 cmd=0xaa 
[   15.010881] [drm] intel_lvds_init: the CoreClock is 200
[   15.010891] [drm] intel_lvds_init: sku_value is 0x00800000
[   15.010897] [drm] intel_lvds_init: sku_bMaxResEnableInt is 0
[   15.011097] [drm] intel_lvds_set_backlight: the level is 100
[   15.011106] [drm] LVDSI2CSetBacklight: the slave_addr is 0x2c, the backlight value is 0
[   15.035762] [drm:LVDSI2CSetBacklight] *ERROR* msg: i2c_transfer error
[   15.068990] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'ath9k_rate_control'
[   15.071469] Registered led device: ath9k-phy0::radio
[   15.071538] Registered led device: ath9k-phy0::assoc
[   15.071610] Registered led device: ath9k-phy0::tx
[   15.071677] Registered led device: ath9k-phy0::rx
[   15.071724] phy0: Atheros AR9280 MAC/BB Rev:2 AR5133 RF Rev:d0: mem=0xf84c0000, irq=17
[   15.074180] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: AT
[   15.087130] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: AT
[   15.087141] 	(start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)
[   15.087151] 	(2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)
[   15.087160] 	(5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)
[   15.087169] 	(5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)
[   15.087178] 	(5490000 KHz - 5710000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2700 mBm)
[   15.170761] [drm] unable to read EDID block.
[   15.281516] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   15.347612] [drm] unable to read EDID block.
[   15.517162] [drm] unable to read EDID block.
[   15.573143] [drm] LVDS: no EDID data from device, reading ACPI _DDC data.
[   15.573633] psb 0000:00:02.0: LVDS: EDID invalid.
[   15.573923] [drm] intel_sdvo_init: sku_value is 0x00800000
[   15.573932] [drm] intel_sdvo_init: sku_bSDVOEnable is 1
[   15.940299] [drm] non TV is attaced
[   15.989163] [drm] intel_sdvo_init: sku_value is 0x00800000
[   15.989182] [drm] intel_sdvo_init: sku_bSDVOEnable is 1
[   16.156546] [drm] non TV is attaced
[   16.176848] [drm] get attached displays=0x1,0x0,connectedouputs=0x1
[   16.200331] padlock: VIA PadLock not detected.
[   16.441222] detear is disabled
[   16.612345] [drm] RGB0-1: set mode 1920x1080 d
[   16.646496] [drm] RGB0-1: set mode 1920x1080 f
[   17.123836] [drm] fb0: psbfb frame buffer device
[   17.150784] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 240x67
[   17.198361] [drm] RGB0-1: set mode 1920x1080 a
[   17.560163] [drm] Initialized psb 4.41.1 20090416 on minor 0
[   20.648522] NET: Registered protocol family 5
[   23.308833] buffer underrun 0x0
[   26.073020] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[   95.595456] [drm] RGB0-1: set mode 1920x1080 d
[   96.189026] [drm] RGB0-1: set mode 1920x1080 d
[  103.245996] buffer underrun 0x1
```

Xrandr output gives the output below, indicating the weird maximum resolution, which limits me to the 1360x768 mode.



```
xrandr
xrandr: Output LVDS0 is not disconnected but has no modes
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1360 x 768, maximum 1360 x 1360
LVDS0 connected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
TMDS-1 connected 1360x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm
   1360x768       59.8* 
   1152x864       60.0  
   1024x768       60.0  
   800x600        60.3  
   640x480        59.9
```

Trying to be helpful to the xserver I added the modeline below to the xorg.conf, but that does not change (obviously?) the maximum resolution.


```
# 1920x1080 @ 50.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 55.60 kHz; pclk: 141.45 MHz
Modeline        "1080p" 141.45 1920 2032 2232 2544 1080 1081 1084 1112 -HSync +Vsync
```

Can anyone point me in a direction that may help me to increase the resolution to full HD?

----------


## Udibuntu

Update Manager suggested I install updated psb packages, and so I hastily did.

It broke native resolution (AAO 751) and video performance is awful, as usual when the psb drivers are broken.

Tried to remove and purge psb but got this:




> udi@udi-netbook:~$ sudo apt-get purge psb-kernel-sourceReading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> Reading state information... Done
> Package psb-kernel-source is not installed, so not removed
> The following packages will be REMOVED:
>   psb-kernel-headers
> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
> 1 not fully installed or removed.
> After this operation, 348kB disk space will be freed.
> ...


What's wrong, how do get psb back on?

Thanks!!

----------


## mikewhatever

Timon&Pumba, for fitpc, please check out the fitpc forum.
http://www.fit-pc2.com/forum/viewfor...d0435c8fbedc5a
Don't get me wrong, you asking for help here is perfectly acceptable, it's just, solutions for gma500 notebooks don't seem to work for fitpcs.

----------


## jbernardo

Udibuntu, what are you running, Lucid or Karmic? And where did you get psb-kernel-headers, I think we don't have that package on our ppa.

----------


## Udibuntu

> Udibuntu, what are you running, Lucid or Karmic? And where did you get psb-kernel-headers, I think we don't have that package on our ppa.


Karmic, sorry.

I guess the headers came from the update manager install of the psb (resulting in error, btw).

Do you know about the UM version of the psb driver?

Cheers JBernardo,

Udi

Update - tried autoremove, got error..




> udi@udi-netbook:~$ sudo apt-get autoremove
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> Reading state information... Done
> The following packages will be REMOVED:
>   autotools-dev libltdl-dev libtool psb-kernel-headers
> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 4 to remove and 14 not upgraded.
> 1 not fully installed or removed.
> After this operation, 2,875kB disk space will be freed.
> ...

----------


## Udibuntu

Tried via Synaptic, got this:




> E: psb-kernel-headers: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1

----------


## jbernardo

What if you do "sudo rm -rf /usr/include/drm-linux-libc"? I think I did something like that some time ago to remove a old copy of psb-kernel-headers.

----------


## pwolfamv

I was on Karmic for a few weeks so I could get video acceleration but now I'm back on Lucid.  I installed the beta driver (the gma500/fix ppa?) and mplayer-vaapi but while I try to run it with vaapi (same way I would on karmic) i get a black screen and the system freezes, no sounds no mouse.

I'm running on a Dell Mini 10 (1010).  Lemme know if I'm missing something.

----------


## Udibuntu

> What if you do "sudo rm -rf /usr/include/drm-linux-libc"? I think I did something like that some time ago to remove a old copy of psb-kernel-headers.


Thanks JBernardo, I did that now, then tried Luca's dropbox link (obsolete?, no go, then went to the Poulsbo Ubuntu wiki, tried the Karmic method, still no go.

Is there another method I missed?

 :Mad:

----------


## jbernardo

Udibuntu,
If you're running karmic, try adding the gma500 ppa (not the fix). I'm having a problem I couldn't solve yet, that the drm kernel module gets loaded even if I blacklist it, and breaks the psb  module. The workaround is to login to the text console after X fails to load, and do "sudo rmmod drm; sudo modprobe psb" followed by a "sudo restart kdm" (or gdm, if you run gnome).

No idea why the blacklist is being ignored for drm.

----------


## owenlinx

> I have seen a lot of mplayer-vaapi talk earlier, and have installed it without issue. My question is about the gstreamer patch has anyone gotten this running? When I run configure it tells me my ffmpeg headers are not supported, but the mplayer page says "VA API support to FFmpeg and MPlayer"


Ok I have it installed and working from the command line  :Razz: 

Install latest ffmpeg I used this link 
be sure to include --enable-vaapi when compiling ffmpeg Install gstreamer-vaapi 
./configure
make
sudo checkinstall --default sudo ldconfig delete the file ~/.gstreamer-0.10/registry.i486.bin run in terminal "gst-inspect-0.10 vaapisink" play a movie with "gst-launch-0.10 -v filesrc location=/home/justin/Videos/nova.mp4 ! \  qtdemux ! vaapidecode ! vaapisink fullscreen=false"

It works very well, but *I can't enter vaapisink into gstreamer-properties*. It gives the error can't link ffmpegcsp to vaapisink.

If this can get working will vaapi work with all gstreamer programs? In particular my case, empathy.(or banshee, elisa, gnash, istanbul, Kaffeine, pitivi, songbird, or totem aka movie player)

Thanks again.

----------


## Udibuntu

> Udibuntu,
> If you're running karmic, try adding the gma500 ppa (not the fix)


How do I do that?




> ...and do "sudo rmmod drm; sudo modprobe psb" followed by a "sudo restart kdm" (or gdm, if you run gnome).


No go.

I get (copied by eye from the said netbook screen):



> ERROR: Module drm does not exist in /proc/modules
> WARNING: All config files need .conf : /etc/modprobe .d/alsa-base, it will be ignored in a future release.
> FATAL: Module psb not found


sudo restart gdm brings:



> restart: Unknown instance:

----------


## jbernardo

Udibuntu - "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d", then tell us how it goes. But from your message I'd say psb-kernel-sources didn't get properly installed on your machine.

----------


## Udibuntu

Sorry, no go again.

Is there a log I can post to show you what's wrong? I'm now working on the Acer in low graphic mode.

Thanks JB for helping me on a Saturday morning...

----------


## jbernardo

Udibuntu: "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old". But what do you get when you try to "modprobe psb" by hand?

----------


## Udibuntu

> Udibuntu: "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old". But what do you get when you try to "modprobe psb" by hand?


http://pastebin.com/JSjPb86W

Nothing happens on the terminal when I try to "modprobe psb".

----------


## jbernardo

Udibuntu: What are the outputs of "lsmod | grep drm" and "lsmod | grep psb"?

----------


## Udibuntu

> Udibuntu: What are the outputs of "lsmod | grep drm" and "lsmod | grep psb"?





> udi@udi-netbook:~$ lsmod | grep drm
> udi@udi-netbook:~$ lsmod | grep psb
> udi@udi-netbook:~$


Nothing...?

----------


## jbernardo

"sudo dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source"?

----------


## Udibuntu

> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source"?





> udi@udi-netbook:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source
> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: Psb-kernel-source is broken or not fully installed
> udi@udi-netbook:~$


12345

----------


## fiamazo

Dear all,
on my asus 1101ha I installed lucid and the gma500/fix drivers.
Most of the things seem to work fine, i.e. 3D seems to work properly, mplayer with vaapi acceleration works as expected.
There are still one major and one minor issue that I'd like to get rid of, in order to reach the working "level" that I had with karmic ...
*) (kde 4.5 beta2) windows borders are oddly displayed. When I maximize the window everything is fine, but with smaller windows the title border just displays fuzzy things, like what was on the background before giving the focus to the window (minor issue).
*) I can suspend to ram, but when I resume, either the computer doens't resume properly (black/purple screen -> hard reset) or X (kdm, indeed) is restarted, killing the previous session ... (major issue).

Anyone has managed to get rid of those issues? Any hint?
Especially for the suspend / resume thing, shall I go back to the normal ppa (non fix) version? Do you think this could solve the resume issue? I do care more of the resume than 3D/vaapi, so ...  :Wink: 

Thanks in advance,
fiamazo

----------


## jbernardo

Udibuntu: "sudo apt-get purge psb-kernel-source", accept it will remove everything psb related, then reinstall psb-driver-3d and psb-driver-2d. Unfortunately, updating psb-kernel-source breaks, and I've been unable to fix it yet.

fiamazo: unfortunately, I also noticed both problems. Suspend is broken for now, we'll have to wait for a new driver or for Yves to have any luck fixing the current one.

----------


## Udibuntu

> Udibuntu: "sudo apt-get purge psb-kernel-source", accept it will remove everything psb related, then reinstall psb-driver-3d and psb-driver-2d. Unfortunately, updating psb-kernel-source breaks, and I've been unable to fix it yet.





> udi@udi-netbook:~$ sudo apt-get purge psb-kernel-source
> [sudo] password for udi: 
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> Reading state information... Done
> Package psb-kernel-source is not installed, so not removed
> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
> udi@udi-netbook:~$


Reinstalling yielded messages saying psb is already the newest version. psb driver does not work...

----------


## jbernardo

I'm running out of ideas... What happens if you do "sudo apt-get install -f"?

----------


## Udibuntu

> I'm running out of ideas... What happens if you do "sudo apt-get install -f"?





> udi@udi-netbook:~$ sudo apt-get install -f
> [sudo] password for udi: 
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> Reading state information... Done
> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
> udi@udi-netbook:~$


ahhh..

----------


## jbernardo

If you have properly added the ppa, you should be able by now to run "sudo apt-get install psb-kernel-source" without problems. Can you try?

----------


## Udibuntu

Yes, thank you  JBernardo- native resolution is back on, Youtube SD videos play flawlessly, no Flash HD and the VAAPI player is gone...

Any idea what was the problem?

What do I do now if Update Manager says there are psb updates to install?

----------


## jbernardo

So, no vaapi might mean you don't have 3d acceleration on. Do you still have the "ShadowFB" entry in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
As for psb packages waiting to be updated, first try "sudo aptitude safe-update". If after that you still have packages needing update, try "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" and be very careful not to break anything.

----------


## Udibuntu

> So, no vaapi might mean you don't have 3d acceleration on. Do you still have the "ShadowFB" entry in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
> As for psb packages waiting to be updated, first try "sudo aptitude safe-update". If after that you still have packages needing update, try "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" and be very careful not to break anything.


1. How can I see the conf file?
2. Just to make sure I get this right: when update manager says there are psb related packages to download, I decline, close the um and then open terminal and do what you said, right?

----------


## m0dcm

Things have gone quiet on the Poulsbo front. Any news about anything from Intel or any progress updates on what the magicians are doing for Lucid?

----------


## yvesdm3000

There should be a patch out that fixes the driver for unpatched xorg. I'm still working on a better implementation that theoretically should have speed improvements altough I haven't seen any and I currently lack the time to investigate possible causes... My current exa_mixed implementation works just fine, except that it doesn't add anything speed-wise, and I risk that the work I'm doing will be thrown away once MeeGo comes out with their implementation.

Maybe jbernardo can incorporate that patch allready in the poulsbo drivers ? It could even be done using a xorg.conf switch so users can easily switch from the older behaviour to the new one.

-Yves

----------


## russki_drewski

@yves

When is MeeGo coming out with their own implementation for GMA500? Also what do you mean by implementation? ... of what, the patch to fix xorg? I'm just curious to know more about this. I saw a link about MeeGo a while back on this thread, but I didn't see any mention about the GMA500 or a date on any sort of update.

The work you guys have been doing is pretty awesome. It just amazes me that Intel has neglected this for so long, and its even more amazing how you guys have picked up the slack and made a decent workable driver.

You guys rock!

russki_drewski

----------


## yvesdm3000

> @yves
> 
> When is MeeGo coming out with their own implementation for GMA500? Also what do you mean by implementation? ... of what, the patch to fix xorg? I'm just curious to know more about this. I saw a link about MeeGo a while back on this thread, but I didn't see any mention about the GMA500 or a date on any sort of update.
> 
> The work you guys have been doing is pretty awesome. It just amazes me that Intel has neglected this for so long, and its even more amazing how you guys have picked up the slack and made a decent workable driver.
> 
> You guys rock!
> 
> russki_drewski


Well this latest development shifts the EXA-implementation from exa_classic to exa_mixed since there is a bug in exa_classic of xorg 1.7. Our first idea was to fix the bug in xorg itself (that's why there is a patched xorg in our ppa/fixed), but it's better to use exa_mixed since the xorg guys suggested doing that, for a couple of reasons (stability and speed). Nevertheless xorg has accepted the patch and is incorporated in latest 1.8 and 1.9, but not in 1.7.

I'm actually hoping MeeGo comes with a driver with OpenGL 1.3 (or better) and hopefully some accelerated operations since current driver doesn't accelerate too much, it's all SSE2 code on the CPU, except for OpenGL itself, VA-API and YUV to RGB for XV. Since they can do the last, I wonder why it can't blit using GMA500, that would be a huge performance booster...

-Yves

----------


## russki_drewski

@Yves

So, it looks like we're still hoping, but there's no substantial evidence that something is going to happen? (That's the impression I got, but I was wondering if you knew about something specific from them.)

----------


## simplygades

Could somebody help me out withh this one?
I tried the ppa/fix drivers but no matter what video playback app I use I keep getting a black frame instead of the movie whenn ShadowFB is set  to "false". 
Here's my xorg.conf:

```
Section "DRI"                                                                                                     
        Mode    0666                                                                                              
EndSection                                                                                                        
                                                                                                                  
Section "Extensions"                                                                                              
        Option          "Composite" "Enable"
        Option          "RENDER" "Enable"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier      "GMA500"
        Option          "DownScale" "false"
        Option          "ExaNoComposite" "false"
        Option          "LidTimer" "false"
        Option          "NoAccel" "false"
        Option          "NoFitting" "false"
        Option          "NoPanel" "false"
        Option          "SWcursor" "false"
        Option          "Vsync" "false"
        Option  "AccelMethod"   "EXA"
        Option  "DRI"   "on"
        Option  "MigrationHeuristic"    "greedy"
        Option  "IgnoreACPI"    "yes"
        Driver  "psb"
        Option          "ShadowFB" "false"
        #Option         "ExaMem" "131072"
        #Option         "ExaScratch" "4"
        #Option         "ExaCached" "false"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
        Option  "DontZap"       "False"
EndSection
```

Does anyone face something similar? Thank you!

----------


## yvesdm3000

x


> Could somebody help me out withh this one?
> I tried the ppa/fix drivers but no matter what video playback app I use I keep getting a black frame instead of the movie whenn ShadowFB is set  to "false". 
> Here's my xorg.conf:
> 
> ```
> Section "DRI"                                                                                                     
>         Mode    0666                                                                                              
> EndSection                                                                                                        
>                                                                                                                   
> ...


Known problem, no solution yet, you might try running with a compositing manager, even running it once and stopping it again makes it work.

run this: xcompmgr &

-Yves

----------


## zehjotkah

Hi @all!

First time poster here, but I'm very active on the maemo forums and busy making videos about the N900.

I've got the Nokia Booklet 3G yesterday and installed Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Remix.
Of course it didn't supported the correct display resolution.
So I installed the Beta Paulsbo drivers as suggested here in the Wiki

The problem is now, that the window manager won't load completely but start load, then the screen flashes white an black, start load again and so on, a loop.

I've installed Ubuntu again and want to try the drivers with only 2D support.
Is that a good idea, or is there a workaround to get the 3D/hardware accelerated driver working?

Thank you!

----------


## pmlxuser

the work around lies in the xorg.conf
i had the asme problem of looping. edited the xorg.conf
used some posted configuration in the same thread << few pages pack
so just look for guys with same machine as yours and patch thing up from their xorg.conf configurations

----------


## simplygades

> x
> 
> Known problem, no solution yet, you might try running with a compositing manager, even running it once and stopping it again makes it work.
> 
> run this: xcompmgr &
> 
> -Yves


Thanks for your answer! However I noticed that  with " -vo vaapi -va vaapi" there is flickering which is eliminated if I turn compositing off. (I tested it with metacity's compositing manager)

----------


## zehjotkah

> the work around lies in the xorg.conf
> i had the asme problem of looping. edited the xorg.conf
> used some posted configuration in the same thread << few pages pack
> so just look for guys with same machine as yours and patch thing up from their xorg.conf configurations



Maybe you could just send me your xorg.conf?  :Wink: 

That would be awesome!

But I will search this thread, too.

Thanks!

Edit:
Read on from page 122.
Just found this post:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=1242
It's not for the Nokia Booklet 3G but I assume I have to change the variable of ShadowFB to "false" in my xorg.conf before I install the Beta drivers, correct?

----------


## simplygades

> Maybe you could just send me your xorg.conf? 
> 
> That would be awesome!
> 
> But I will search this thread, too.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Edit:
> ...


Here's mine if that helps you:


```
Section "DRI"
    Mode    0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option    "Composite" "Enable"
    Option    "RENDER" "Enable"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "GMA500"
    Option    "MigrationHeuristic"    "greedy"
    Option    "AccelMethod"    "UXA" 
    Driver    "psb"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option "AIGLX" "true"
EndSection
```

However UXA doesn't make a difference as Lucazade mentioned somewhere, however I used it "as is" since it works fine..

----------


## zehjotkah

You have the Acer a751h, right?
It is similar to the Nokia Booklet 3G, so the same xorg.conf can be used?

Thanks anyway for your help!

----------


## lucazade

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Deta...eng&iid=dc_rss

Intel-GMA500-5[1].0.0.0040.tar.gz	Download

Ver:5.0.0	Date:*6/30/2010*	Size:65271 (KB)	Time @56Kbps:151.09 min
	OS:Linux*, Moblin Linux*
 :Popcorn: 

..uncompressing..

----------


## aleandrodasilva

Uncompressing...me too. Let us know all the steps you follow. We try to help you in this experiment.

Is this driver a new entry? Is the answer of Intel to the massive request?


Edit: This driver is psb and is for: 

MIDINUX 2.0 SP3

UME

MOBLIN

FEDORA CORE 6

I do not think something will change

----------


## fitzkarraldo

mmmmmm



```
4) Locate the PSB graphics driver kernel module directory
		# uname -r ( The kernel version should be 2.6.24-22-lpia )
```

----------


## lucazade

no new drivers unfortunately.
thanks intel
nothing to add
 :Silenced:

----------


## Lavra

Hello everybody,

althought I've never posted on this thread, I have been following it since almost the begining, or, as soon as I realized the "mistake" I commited buying my Asus 1101HA... 

What do you mean with no new drivers? are you refering to us, Ubuntu users? Or is it useless for Moblin and the other distros mentioned in the release notes? I'm tired of struggling to get the best of my netbook running linux, but I will not surrender to Windows. 

I'm glad to know that people like Lucazade, not forgetting everyone else, have the knowledge and will to make possible for us to still have hope to use our netbooks as we planned when we bought them.

Greetings from Protugal and thanks to everyone.

----------


## zehjotkah

> Here's mine if that helps you:
> 
> 
> ```
> Section "DRI"
>     Mode    0666
> EndSection
> 
> Section "Extensions"
> ...



Thank you!
I've tried that (is it okay to just make a xorg.conf using vi in the cl?).
Now I can type in my login credentials (but have checked to automagically login) if some seconds before I click the mous as crazy.
After that it will loop back to the login screen.
The display resolution is perfect, though.
I can still login via XTerminal, so I can just change the xorg.conf again, if I would know where the problem is.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!

----------


## winya

> # uname -r ( The kernel version should be 2.6.24-16-lpia )


It's a joke... Thanks Intel!

----------


## m0dcm

So I take it that only old'er versions of Ubuntu/Maemo and Fedora are only benefiting from this driver update/downgrade? I was always under the impression that Intel supported Linux Users, but it doesn't seem that way.

----------


## winya

And what about this driver?



> http://eeepc.net/netbook-with-moblin...hd-video-easy/


Now the moblin project is merged to meego. When will they release this?

----------


## m0dcm

> And what about this driver?
> 
> Now the moblin project is merged to meego. When will they release this?


I've had my doubts about this video ever since I started using Ubuntu on my Acer Aspire One ZA3 in January for my Amateur Radio hobby.  Intel need to pull their finger out of their backsides and release a driver that is not 12months old!!!

----------


## H3g3m0n

> And what about this driver?
> 
> Now the moblin project is merged to meego. When will they release this?


Thats from last November and we haven't heard a peep about it since.  It was suposed to be Gallium3D based and have HD video playback and probably cure cancer to boot.

I'm guessing there are some licensing issues at work preventing it's release. Either that or it's performance was massively over-hyped (or just plain faked) and it's result is the crappy IEGD still with binary blob drivers we got a few months back.

Since then someone said they talked to a bunch of developers (From Intel, Tungsten and PowerVR from memory, all of which supposedly worked on the chipset) at some Linux conference about GMA500 (I think it was this thread a while back, cfbed looking all the way through) and got told a variety of of responses along the line of "where just contractors and have nothing to do with it", "where looking at it", "working on 'something'", none of them mentioned that stuff in the video (which was already posted at that time), or gave any tangible answers.

In any case the first alpha release of MeeGo came around with nothing and then it's 1.0 release, also with nothing. All we have seen are progressively worse binary blob driver releases.

With that said, the exact same problem is with GMA650 and Intel are pushing their MeeGo platform so I would still hope to see them fixing the situation. But my worry is that the crap they are turning out is the 'fix' as far as there concerned, and there happy with the chipset provided it just about works on their partners specific platforms and is closed. We have yet to hear anything tangible from Intel on the subject (other that them blaming 3rd parties).

----------


## cgriffith

I actually had an email conversation with the Martin Mohring who was demonstrating the "new Poulsbo" drivers back in november that prompted the Phoronix.com article.  The conversation was very painful.  First he said that he had a working open source kernel module available via meego repository.  This was true.  If you look at the kernel source in meego, it has a moorestown/poulsbo kernel driver.  Then I proceeded to ask about the remaining parts that would be needed for a working solution (i.e. closed source parts, and xorg driver.)

I continued to press him for into, but I did not hear back for over a month. Then he said that he has no intention or direction to publish any other parts of the driver.  He says that is Intel and PowerVR's job.  So I asked why he demo'ed a driver in November claiming to have a working solution to come out soon, and he said, he never said that.  That was Phoronix.com that said that.  Similar to what H3g3m0n mentions, "I am just a contractor/developer".

So I think the Linux Foundation was working to update the kernel module, but it is up to Intel to develop the rest.  Which is not going as the article in November stated.

But if you look at what is going on in meego, they are developing an xorg emgd driver which is really just the iegd driver parts for poulsbo/moorestown.  So I am expecting some kind of release for that which will work with the latest kernel and xserver, but not sure how it will be maintained going forward.

According to the bugs tracker for meego http://bugs.meego.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2205, there should be some release in July.  I have found rpm in meego repository that contain binaries for all parts.  I am hoping I can see if they work this weekend, but I would prefer to compile as much as possible my self.

----------


## winya

I am afraid intel is busy with his new products, and slowly will forgot the poulsbo chipset, and the development of any related projects.
Now I am thingking of selling my inspiron mini 10.

----------


## ollifl

deleted it myself

----------


## waffleez_89

i have an acer aspire 751h and i just installed linux mint 9 kde and when i installed the drivers and restarted, all i saw was a black screen asking me to login. the x server will not load period.  can anyone help me out?

----------


## suzuke

> i have an acer aspire 751h and i just installed linux mint 9 kde and when i installed the drivers and restarted, all i saw was a black screen asking me to login. the x server will not load period.  can anyone help me out?


hi waffleez:

I had the same problem before,but I solved it after set the xorg.conf by myself. You should try it.

----------


## waffleez_89

would the command to do that be like sudo kwrite etc/X11/xorg.conf ?

also which xorg file would i use?

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> would the command to do that be like sudo kwrite etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
> 
> also which xorg file would i use?


With KDE and graphical apps (kate) use kdesu



```
kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

----------


## jbernardo

Hi guys,
Sorry for the absence, but some times real life gets in the way...
I just pushed Yves de Muyter exa_mixed patch, and xserver-xorg-video-psb is rebuilding in the gma500 ppa. When that is done, you can get 3D without installing a patched xorg. Unfortunately everything else is still broken - suspend, xv, etc... 
If you're going from the fix ppa, do a ppa-purge, then re-add the gma500 ppa.

----------


## waffleez_89

it didnt even allow me to open graphical programs so i used vim editor to edit my xorg.conf and that didnt help either. i am running out of patience with linux and my hopeless netbook. If i installed 9.10 netbook edition could i atleast stream videos megavideo,youtube,hulu without the choppy video playback?

----------


## //zythyl

I just installed Lucid on a netbook with the GMA500 and my resolution is smaller than I would like with a laggy GUI.

I installed the Poulsbo drivers using this guide ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...sPoulsbo#lucid ) but none worked. Either the GUI didn't appear at all or there would be strange graphical artefacts / flickering.

Anyone have a workaround?

----------


## lucazade

> Hi guys,
> Sorry for the absence, but some times real life gets in the way...
> I just pushed Yves de Muyter exa_mixed patch, and xserver-xorg-video-psb is rebuilding in the gma500 ppa. When that is done, you can get 3D without installing a patched xorg. Unfortunately everything else is still broken - suspend, xv, etc... 
> If you're going from the fix ppa, do a ppa-purge, then re-add the gma500 ppa.


Thanks a lot to jbernardo and Yves. respect!
everything works ok (except xv and suspend) using unpatched xorg and latest updates.
(poulsbo-config in gma500 ppa still set shadowfb to true...no more needed) 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## alfrenovsky

I had problems playing movies with subtitles using vaapi.

The problem seems to be the rendering of subtitles in movies with resolution not divisible per 16.

The simple fix is to use -vf scale=xres:yres
where xres and yres are multiples of 16 near the real video resolution.

----------


## spicez

> Trying to get this working on my O2 joggler with 10.04, but when I run startx it gives the following error:
> 
> 
> ```
> Fatal server error:
> xf86MapVidMem: Could not mmap framebuffer (0x1f9dd010,0x800000) (Resource temporarily unavailable)
> ```
> 
> I've read this can be solved by changing the kernel memory parameters (to leave extra free shared memory?). I've limited the kernel to 250MB and it still doesn't work. (joggler only has 512MB RAM)
> ...


Just reinstalled the drivers and I am still getting a similar error (now running with full 512MB)



```
Fatal server error:
xf86MapVidMem: Could not mmap framebuffer (0x1f9dd010,0x800000) (Operation not permitted)
```

Operation not permitted vs resource temporarily unavailable.

Anyone else working on an O2 joggler?

----------


## jarodrig

> Hi guys,
> Sorry for the absence, but some times real life gets in the way...
> I just pushed Yves de Muyter exa_mixed patch, and xserver-xorg-video-psb is rebuilding in the gma500 ppa. When that is done, you can get 3D without installing a patched xorg. Unfortunately everything else is still broken - suspend, xv, etc... 
> If you're going from the fix ppa, do a ppa-purge, then re-add the gma500 ppa.


Suspend is working well in nokia booklet  :Very Happy: . I'm writing with a session that have been resumed now  :Very Happy:

----------


## jbernardo

> I had problems playing movies with subtitles using vaapi.
> 
> The problem seems to be the rendering of subtitles in movies with resolution not divisible per 16.
> 
> The simple fix is to use -vf scale=xres:yres
> where xres and yres are multiples of 16 near the real video resolution.


That is a great find! I'll test it ASAP.

----------


## ollifl

> Suspend is working well in nokia booklet . I'm writing with a session that have been resumed now


+1 working on Nokia Booklet,  I like. Thanks guys, for awhile I was getting worried there when the 2.6.32-23 gave me a black screen and I had to boot into older version and un-install the update.

----------


## jbernardo

> Suspend is working well in nokia booklet . I'm writing with a session that have been resumed now


So it doesn't kill X in a nokia booklet? I wonder what it is different about  the hardware or the configuration in comparison with my 1101HA...

----------


## yvesdm3000

> So it doesn't kill X in a nokia booklet? I wonder what it is different about  the hardware or the configuration in comparison with my 1101HA...


Jose, I think the suspend problem must be in the dri kernel module. When I do the suspend/resume, xorg crashes in pixman render code. From time to time it does work, and is a difficult one to tackle (my machine simply locks up...)

Also there seems to be a bug in switching to console, it crashes xorg from time to time too, no idea yet if these things are related...

-Yves

----------


## jarodrig

> So it doesn't kill X in a nokia booklet? I wonder what it is different about  the hardware or the configuration in comparison with my 1101HA...


Did you try to suspend without any sdcard inserted?

----------


## jbernardo

As Yves wrote, it works from time to time, and having the sdcard inserted doesn't seem to change anything. But I'll try. I just wish I had time to start working on the kernel module, since at least that one is available in the meego repositories, as a huge patch. I managed to advance a bit a few weeks back, but I haven't converted it to a dkms module yet.

----------


## Amyako

Emm.. what is _this_? Perhaps psb driver now depends on pvr drivers in order to minimize amount of code?

And i can't find drm patches to try build kernel for this blob, maybe i missed something?

----------


## yvesdm3000

> As Yves wrote, it works from time to time, and having the sdcard inserted doesn't seem to change anything. But I'll try. I just wish I had time to start working on the kernel module, since at least that one is available in the meego repositories, as a huge patch. I managed to advance a bit a few weeks back, but I haven't converted it to a dkms module yet.


Jose,

What does that driver add to our current kernel driver? I've not seen it yet, but I'm always worried we wouldn't get our OpenGL binary blob working on that...

-Yves

----------


## Udibuntu

Guys,

Just saw this Linux driver Intel released a week ago.

I'm on a windows machine so can't try it; Has anybody reviewed/tested it?

Edit: release notes and read me are out of date, though date for driver is June 30 2010...? probably nothing new..

----------


## pjman

> It looks like the best xorg.conf settings and whitelist instructions for Karmic were removed from the wiki. 
> 
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...Poulsbo#karmic
> 
> Does anyone know if the settings are automatically added when installing from the gma500 ppa or should the wiki be changed to show these settings?


Can anyone post what the xorg.conf should be for karmic? I can update the wiki to include this as the karmic install instructions don't fully work since xorg.conf isn't populated.

Thanks!

----------


## zehjotkah

> Hi guys,
> Sorry for the absence, but some times real life gets in the way...
> I just pushed Yves de Muyter exa_mixed patch, and xserver-xorg-video-psb is rebuilding in the gma500 ppa. When that is done, you can get 3D without installing a patched xorg. Unfortunately everything else is still broken - suspend, xv, etc... 
> If you're going from the fix ppa, do a ppa-purge, then re-add the gma500 ppa.


Thanks for your support.
I've installed 10.04 Netbook edition completely again and added the 3D drivers from the WiKi again, but I get the same bug.
I can see the desktop for a short time, but when the window manager is starting  the Booklet gets into a loop, starting the window manager over and over again.

What am I doing wrong?

Thanks...

----------


## gellert

> Emm.. what is _this_? Perhaps psb driver now depends on pvr drivers in order to minimize amount of code?
> 
> And i can't find drm patches to try build kernel for this blob, maybe i missed something?


You probably already know this, but in the description it says:

<name>psb-video</name> 
   <summary>User space driver for psb</summary>  

    <description>User space driver for video decode</description>

<name>pvr-bin</name> 
 <summary>Binary graphics driver and libraries from  PowerVR</summary> 

    <description>PowerVR graphics driver and runtime  library.</description>

/regards

----------


## legoman666

I'm having the same issues with suspend. Occasionally it'll work flawlessly but usually it locks up when resuming.

I'm running the /fix version on 10.04 on a dell mini 10. 3d works though! Yay google earth.

----------


## yvesdm3000

> I'm having the same issues with suspend. Occasionally it'll work flawlessly but usually it locks up when resuming.
> 
> I'm running the /fix version on 10.04 on a dell mini 10. 3d works though! Yay google earth.


The issue is known and a fix is planned. I want to get Xv working first though... (sorry guys, I know you want suspend working first, but it is a difficult one to tackle since it mostly hangs my machine and might be worse on my tablet than on your netbook)

-Yves

----------


## jbernardo

> Jose,
> 
> What does that driver add to our current kernel driver? I've not seen it yet, but I'm always worried we wouldn't get our OpenGL binary blob working on that...
> 
> -Yves


That is a possibility... As soon as I have some time I'll try to build a kernel with that module, just to check compatibility with the current blob.  My aim with getting the meego kernel driver to build is twofold - check if indeed the suspend problem is related to the module, and use it as a first step to porting the meego final driver (hoping it isn't the awful PowerVR binary blob including OpenGL libs that just surfaced).

----------


## droidhacker

> That is a possibility... As soon as I have some time I'll try to build a kernel with that module, just to check compatibility with the current blob.  My aim with getting the meego kernel driver to build is twofold - check if indeed the suspend problem is related to the module, and use it as a first step to porting the meego final driver (hoping it isn't the awful PowerVR binary blob including OpenGL libs that just surfaced).


Apparently that blob is totally unrelated to EMGD: http://bugs.meego.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2205#c30

----------


## jarodrig

The driver don't work in maverick  :Capital Razz:  I'm going to open a ticket in ubuntu launchpad

----------


## m0dcm

> The driver don't work in maverick  I'm going to open a ticket in ubuntu launchpad


I wish you all the luck!! If something needs to be done, tell INTEL!!!

----------


## jlennon

> Thanks for your support.
> I've installed 10.04 Netbook edition completely again and added the 3D drivers from the WiKi again, but I get the same bug.
> I can see the desktop for a short time, but when the window manager is starting  the Booklet gets into a loop, starting the window manager over and over again.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks...


Hi,
I had the same problem. I installed Lucid (not netbook edition) on eeepc 1101HA, then drivers from fix repositories folowing wiki instructions.
On startup I got the same loop as you describing. I fix it by editing xorg.conf file like in this script (didn't execute the script, just used the xorg.conf edit):


```
wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma500/scripts/poulsbo_lucid.sh
```

But it seems that 3D and HW video acc doesn't work  :Sad:

----------


## giox069

Hello, I'm a new forum user.

I installed Ubuntu 10.04 32bits on a fit PC2 (Atom Z530 + Poulsbo), and then followed instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...sPoulsbo#lucid

For more info on fit PC2: http://www.fit-pc.com/web/

After the reboot, the screen is black or flickers. Booting ubuntu in recovery mode + failsafe xorg doesn't work. I can access the box via ssh, and I can see that there is no X running.

'psb' kernel module seems to load with some errors:



```
[   10.309295] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
[   10.367258] psb 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[   10.367274] psb 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   10.367363] [drm] psb - 5.0.1.0046
[   10.388328] [drm:psb_do_init] *ERROR* Debug is 0x00000000
[   10.405064] psb 0000:00:02.0: firmware: requesting msvdx_fw.bin
[   10.468343] [drm] SGX core id = 0x01130000
[   10.468351] [drm] SGX core rev major = 0x01, minor = 0x02
[   10.468356] [drm] SGX core rev maintenance = 0x01, designer = 0x00
[   10.468978] [drm] intel_lvds_init: OpRegion has the VBT address
[   10.468994] [drm] intel_lvds_init: The bdb->signature is BIOS_DATA_BLOCK <83>, the bdb_off is 48
[   10.469034] [drm] intel_lvds_init: BLC Data in BIOS VBT tables: datasize=0 paneltype=7
                                                type=0x01 pol=0x01 freq=0x00c8 minlevel=0x00
                                                        i2caddr=0x58 cmd=0xaa
[   10.469056] [drm] intel_lvds_init: the CoreClock is 200
[   10.469066] [drm] intel_lvds_init: sku_value is 0x00800000
[   10.469072] [drm] intel_lvds_init: sku_bMaxResEnableInt is 0
[   10.469162] [drm] intel_lvds_set_backlight: the level is 100
[   10.469171] [drm] LVDSI2CSetBacklight: the slave_addr is 0x2c, the backlight value is 0
[   10.474928] [drm] LVDSI2CSetBacklight: i2c_transfer done
[   10.577287] [drm] unable to read EDID block.
[   10.737227] [drm] unable to read EDID block.
[   10.897227] [drm] unable to read EDID block.
[   10.952350] [drm] LVDS: no EDID data from device, reading ACPI _DDC data.
[   10.952939] psb 0000:00:02.0: LVDS: EDID invalid.
[   10.954159] [drm] intel_sdvo_init: sku_value is 0x00800000
[   10.954169] [drm] intel_sdvo_init: sku_bSDVOEnable is 1
[   11.292494] [drm] non TV is attaced
[   11.324610] [drm] intel_sdvo_init: sku_value is 0x00800000
...
```

And X is not happy too:


```
...
(II) PSB(0): Debug: BLCType=1 Backlightg level = 0
(EE) PSB(0): Probe Address LVDSBLC_B Slave 0x58 failed.
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcPrepare
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcDpms pipe 1
(II) PSB(0): Debug: Crtc DPMS Off
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcModeSet
(II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_psbCrtcModeSet

Fatal server error:
Couldn't find PLL settings for mode!

...
```

I'm a C programmer, but with no knowledge of X internals and archeitecture.
I can give ssh access to my fit PC2 to the developers.

Thank you
Giovanni

----------


## matrixfede

Hi everyone,

I've asus 1101ha with 10.04 up to date and lucazade repository for gma500 with beta driver for 3d(up to date).

My problem is the video with vlc o totem in full screen mode that isn't fluid. 
Any solution?

Another problem with fn+f5 or f6 but this isn't a very problem. The most annoying  problem is with video.

Thank for help.

----------


## zehjotkah

> Hi,
> I had the same problem. I installed Lucid (not netbook edition) on eeepc 1101HA, then drivers from fix repositories folowing wiki instructions.
> On startup I got the same loop as you describing. I fix it by editing xorg.conf file like in this script (didn't execute the script, just used the xorg.conf edit):
> 
> 
> ```
> wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma500/scripts/poulsbo_lucid.sh
> ```
> 
> But it seems that 3D and HW video acc doesn't work


Thank you so much!
At least it is working now in native resolution.
I installed the netbook edition, because I read somewhere that it uses less resources.
The normal gnome UI is installed, too, if you don't like the netbook UI...

I can confirm, that the normal mode isn't working, just the 2D mode.

At least the resolution is now fine, no more Win7  :Wink: 

Any suggestions how to enable 3D and HW acceleration?

Some posts ago there were at least two users with Nokia Booklet 3Gs. What is your working configuration?

Thanks!

----------


## zehjotkah

sorry for doble post...

despite of being now in native resolution and being fairly usable some things still are bugging me...

when I try to install compiz via synaptic it wants to uninstall the poulsbo drivers.

videos from my Nokia N900 (800x480 mp4) are not running fluently.

Has anyone achieved to get Ubuntu 10.04 running with 3D and HW acceleration on their Nokia Booklet 3G?
I like the design of 10.04 so much, but if it's not running very well I think I'm forced to try 9.10..

*jarodrig* and *ollifl*, you both seem to have it running perfectly, what is your secret?

Thank you so much for all your help, this is what I like so much about the linux community!

----------


## lucazade

> sorry for doble post...
> 
> despite of being now in native resolution and being fairly usable some things still are bugging me...
> 
> when I try to install compiz via synaptic it wants to uninstall the poulsbo drivers.
> 
> videos from my Nokia N900 (800x480 mp4) are not running fluently.
> 
> Has anyone achieved to get Ubuntu 10.04 running with 3D and HW acceleration on their Nokia Booklet 3G?
> ...


2D and 3D are working w/o problems..just follow instructions in the wiki:
http://code.google.com/p/gma500/wiki/PPARepository

Install drivers on a clean Ubuntu installation or at least remove anything poulsbo related (packages,xorg.conf..) as suggested some post ago.

----------


## jarodrig

> 2D and 3D are working w/o problems..just follow instructions in the wiki:
> http://code.google.com/p/gma500/wiki/PPARepository
> 
> Install drivers on a clean Ubuntu installation or at least remove anything poulsbo related (packages,xorg.conf..) as suggested some post ago.





> sorry for doble post...
> 
> despite of being now in native resolution and being fairly usable some things still are bugging me...
> 
> when I try to install compiz via synaptic it wants to uninstall the poulsbo drivers.
> 
> videos from my Nokia N900 (800x480 mp4) are not running fluently.
> 
> Has anyone achieved to get Ubuntu 10.04 running with 3D and HW acceleration on their Nokia Booklet 3G?
> ...


At now i'm working with karmic, but I didn't do anything special to get work that card. I only followed instruction.

----------


## ollifl

> *jarodrig* and *ollifl*, you both seem to have it running perfectly, what is your secret?
>  community!


 
It's not all perfect but I manage to get by, I got a black screen again about a week ago with new kernel update, had to un-install it and go back to the older one..., I usually don't do upgrades that hastily anymore but somehow that one slipped by. Just follow the instructions and all should be good on Nokia except I haven't gotten video running smoothly on mine, I know there's a fix for it but haven't bothered to  play with it, I rather stream everything into my tv and be done with it.

I'm waiting for the day I can totally get rid  of W but until we get sync working with Nokia phones I still need it.

As far as waking up from sleep and all that other stuff, I'm not worried since it only takes 35-45 seconds for full boot up in Lucid compared to Windows 20 seconds from sleep and a full cigarette for a full boot. I was using SSD for awhile in Lucid but dedicated it fully to windows since without it using windows makes me a chain smoker.

All and all I think the good qualities outweight the bad qualities when using Lucid, the system is stable and extremely fast, if you don't need all the "bling" and effects while using it it's a good system.

Honestly, I think the guys (you know who you are) deserve a lot more respect and appreciation than we can give them by simply saying "thank you, I'll buy you a beer when I see You", but since that's the only thing we can do, here's to you. "Beer is on me if I ever happen to meet you"

----------


## zehjotkah

> 2D and 3D are working w/o problems..just follow instructions in the wiki:
> http://code.google.com/p/gma500/wiki/PPARepository
> 
> Install drivers on a clean Ubuntu installation or at least remove anything poulsbo related (packages,xorg.conf..) as suggested some post ago.



These instructions are the same as the 2D ones described in the wiki

I thought someone does have 3D inclusive compiz working.

On my main PC I'm using DockbarX so I need compiz for the program-previews. I think that is not possible?

----------


## jbernardo

Unfortunately, for now compiz is broken - and until we get a whole new driver from Intel it will remain broken. Compiz apparently needs openGL 1.3, and this binary blob that is the base of this driver only supplies openGL 1.2.

----------


## zehjotkah

> Unfortunately, for now compiz is broken - and until we get a whole new driver from Intel it will remain broken. Compiz apparently needs openGL 1.3, and this binary blob that is the base of this driver only supplies openGL 1.2.


okay, thanks...

let's hope Intel gets that sorted with it's supplier...

what is the maximum we can achieve?
I've seen on youtube someone who got HD video playback in ubuntu on the Booklet 3G working.

I assume this is only possible in Ubuntu 9.10?
What needs to be done so that would work in Ubuntu 10.04, too? (since I like the UI so much  :Wink: )
How can I help?

----------


## jbernardo

I have hd video working on a asus 1101HA, with the gma500 ppa (forget the gma500/fix ppa, it is no longer needed). You need to build mplayer-vaapi, check a couple pages back for a link to the kanotix script.

----------


## zehjotkah

> with the gma500 ppa (forget the gma500/fix ppa, it is no longer needed). You need to build mplayer-vaapi, check a couple pages back for a link to the kanotix script.


thanks! I always installed the "beta" drivers... now everything runs better and cleaner.

I will search for the mplayer-vaapi...

thanks again!

edit: it's incredible how much nicer the touchpad is in linux... just multitouch is missing  :Wink:

----------


## Udibuntu

> 2D and 3D are working w/o problems..just follow instructions in the wiki:
> http://code.google.com/p/gma500/wiki/PPARepository
> 
> Install drivers on a clean Ubuntu installation or at least remove anything poulsbo related (packages,xorg.conf..) as suggested some post ago.


Luca, so can I install Lucid on the 751 and get the accursed poulsbo to work at least as good as in Karmic (which is pretty lousy, btw)?

And kudos to all your effort!

----------


## lucazade

> Luca, so can I install Lucid on the 751 and get the accursed poulsbo to work at least as good as in Karmic (which is pretty lousy, btw)?
> 
> And kudos to all your effort!


With Karmic you can get working compiz and video playback without vaapi acceleration (for example skype video).

If these doesn't bother you i suggest Lucid because the whole system is more responsive. Obviously the drivers are far from perfect, you know!

----------


## Udibuntu

Thanks Luca, that's good enough for me..

Video playback is already quite cra**y for me in Karmic, so I'll live with that if Lucid will give me a smoother ride.

Again - thank you very much for your effort in this. You guys are one big IN YOUR FACE to Intel!

Udi

----------


## zehjotkah

> Unfortunately, for now compiz is broken - and until we get a whole new driver from Intel it will remain broken. Compiz apparently needs openGL 1.3, and this binary blob that is the base of this driver only supplies openGL 1.2.


maybe an older version of compiz uses openGL 1.2?
/me searching for the compiz changelog...

----------


## yvesdm3000

> Unfortunately, for now compiz is broken - and until we get a whole new driver from Intel it will remain broken. Compiz apparently needs openGL 1.3, and this binary blob that is the base of this driver only supplies openGL 1.2.


I want to correct something. Our OpenGL says it is version 2.0 (but is really OpenGL ES 2.0). We lack an extension named "GL_EXT_texture_from_pixmap" to make compiz work. It is something essential (to take a pixmap from your desktop and throw it into OpenGL so compiz can play with it) and without that, no Compiz. They used to have a workaround that is slow and hackish and in the current version they threw that feature out.

-Yves

----------


## zehjotkah

> I want to correct something. Our OpenGL says it is version 2.0 (but is really OpenGL ES 2.0). We lack an extension named "GL_EXT_texture_from_pixmap" to make compiz work. It is something essential (to take a pixmap from your desktop and throw it into OpenGL so compiz can play with it) and without that, no Compiz. They used to have a workaround that is slow and hackish and in the current version they threw that feature out.
> 
> -Yves



And I assume only Intel or their supplier can give us this extension?
Hm, okay...

Regarding 3D HW acceleration:
Is extreme TuxRacer working for you fluently in fullscreen? This was my test to check if the 3D is working  :Wink:

----------


## Amyako

To obtain GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap we need>=GLX1.3.
But at least old drivers with indirect rendering(LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=yes) has working compiz, because script checks required extensions and set this flag if they not avaible with direct rendering. GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap must be supported on server and client side of X-server, so


```
glxinfo | grep GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap -c
2
```

but 


```
LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=yes glxinfo | grep GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap -c
3
```

and compiz is working, but ubuntu 10.04 doesn't have that script, maybe if we type 



```
LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=yes compiz --replace &

or

compiz --indirect-rendering --replace &
```

it will work on ubuntu 10.04 ?)

Sorry fo my english -_-.

----------


## lucazade

@Amyako

Treid but no luck.. X segfault



```
Backtrace:
0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x3b) [0x80e937b]
1: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x61c7d) [0x80a9c7d]
2: (vdso) (__kernel_rt_sigreturn+0x0) [0x58a410]
3: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x247000+0xc57c) [0x25357c]
4: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x247000+0xd498) [0x254498]
5: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0xd88fb) [0x81208fb]
6: /usr/bin/X (CompositePicture+0x298) [0x8113c28]
7: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0xd1cfd) [0x8119cfd]
8: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0xce9d3) [0x81169d3]
9: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x2a477) [0x8072477]
10: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x1ed7a) [0x8066d7a]
11: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xe6) [0xaf0bd6]
12: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x1e961) [0x8066961]
Segmentation fault at address 0xc

Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting
```

If anyone want to try this is a modified poulsbo-config allows compiz installation. (USE ONLY FOR DEBUG!)
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...004um3_all.deb

----------


## Udibuntu

Guys, where is the most concise and updated how to? I'm lost in this thread..

Installed Lucid, ran the ppa commands, got 2D and native resolution (Acer 751).

However, Firefox scrolling is choppy, Youtube Flash videos flutter, vlc and media player do not show video, and I can't find a simple install guide to mplayer vaapi..

Is this the best I can hope for at this stage?

----------


## Amyako

> Treid but no luck.. X segfault


damn blob =\

I love Intel, they make powerful hardware, especially 3D graphics accelerators for professional use!  Because you need to be professional X-server engeneer to get working this hardware...

----------


## lucazade

https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/...dge-multimedia

This repository contains VLC and Mplayer compiled with VA-API support and an updated libva.
Maybe useful to someone.

----------


## Udibuntu

Thanks, but are these only for nvidia?

Anyway, situation is this:

VLC, movie player don't show video, only black.

mplayer vaapi as above says:




> udi@udi-laptop:~$ mplayer -vo vaapi -va vaapi /media/ACER/wmdownloads/Coral_Reef_Adventure_720.wmv
> Unknown option on the command line: -va
> Error parsing option on the command line: -va
> MPlayer SVN-r1.0~rc3+svn20090426-4.4.3 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team
> udi@udi-laptop:~$

----------


## lucazade

> Thanks, but are these only for nvidia?
> 
> Anyway, situation is this:
> 
> VLC, media player don't show video, only black.
> 
> mplayer vaapi as above says:


"VLC has been compiled with VA-API support. To enable it, got Preferences => Video => check the "Accelerated Video Output" box."

Look at the option.. here vlc is working.

----------


## mikewhatever

> Guys, where is the most concise and updated how to? I'm lost in this thread..
> 
> Installed Lucid, ran the ppa commands, got 2D and native resolution (Acer 751).
> 
> However, Firefox scrolling is choppy, Youtube Flash videos flutter, vlc and media player do not show video, and I can't find a simple install guide to mplayer vaapi..
> 
> Is this the best I can hope for at this stage?


As said above, the driver is broken, so that all of the symptoms you've mentioned are to be expected. You can get video playback by building mplayer-vaapi. -->link to script<--

----------


## Udibuntu

box is checked, Luca.

Something deeper is wrong, no video is played at all, no matter the player.

Is there an output I can share so you can diagnose?

----------


## lucazade

> MPlayer SVN-r1.0~rc3+svn20090426-4.4.3 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team


here:
MPlayer SVN-r31303-4.4.3 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team
you have an older release

----------


## Udibuntu

> As said above, the driver is broken, so that all of the symptoms you've mentioned are to be expected. You can get video playback by building mplayer-vaapi. -->link to script<--


Mike thanks.

I cut and pasted but can't run the mplayer from terminal per instructions, I get the error copied above..

----------


## Udibuntu

> here:
> MPlayer SVN-r31303-4.4.3 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team
> you have an older release


OK, how do I get the new one?

Sorry for the stupid questions, I'm out of my depth here..

----------


## lucazade

> OK, how do I get the new one?
> 
> Sorry for the stupid questions, I'm out of my depth here..


adding the ppa i pointed before or using the script Mike linked.. both provide more or less the same stuff.

----------


## Udibuntu

I did both, but apparently botched it.

Let's start with the script - what do I do with the txt file, I tried to copy paste to terminal but terminal closed immediately.

Please use walkthrough for dummies, as in "open terminal, cut paste this or that" etc..

----------


## lucazade

> I did both, but apparently botched it.
> 
> Let's start with the script - what do I do with the txt file, I tried to copy paste to terminal but terminal closed immediately.
> 
> Please use walkthrough for dummies, as in "open terminal, cut paste this or that" etc..


open terminal and paste:


```
wget http://kanotix.com/files/fix/mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt && sudo bash ./mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt  && echo "export GMA500_WORKAROUND=yes" | tee -a ~/.bashrc
```

logoff session and login again or restart

----------


## mikewhatever

> OK, how do I get the new one?
> 
> Sorry for the stupid questions, I'm out of my depth here..


That's odd. I only used the script yesterday, it took a while, but other then that worked as expected.

----------


## H3g3m0n

I had some problems getting vaapi working:

The mplayer from the repo complains about a missing libva-x11-0.31.0.6.so.1. I have libva-x11-0.31.1.1.so.1 installed.

I had to link libva-x11-0.31.1.1.so.1 to libva-x11-0.31.0.6.so.1 and also do the same for libva-glx and libva but it now seems to be working.
However adding -va vaapi sometimes causes lots of stuttery glitchy blocks in video playback (although it's mostly working, I think it might be a double buffering issue or something since they seem to be delayed video of every 2nd frame). Other times -va works fine and allows for 720p videos to be played smoothly, although it has some trouble on videos with lots of stuff happening.

VLC from repo was complaining that it doesn't have decoder for mp4v (The accelerator box in VLC is checked). This doesn't happen on normal VLC (just shows black). It now works ok (maybe it was the libva linking? or perhapse because I uninstalled and reinstalled everything)

Totem also started complaining that it didn't have a xvid decoder. I have the ubuntu-restrited-extras package installed, totem doesn't ask without the nvidiarepo installed, but it of course just shows black. This also start working now (not the video playback thats still black, but it's just not asking about codecs).

The mplayer-vaapi.txt script works, but some of the videos are just garbled. I haven't gotten around to trying the settings other than -vo and -va yet, or the GMA500_WORKAROUND env flag. I didn't try without the -va

EDIT: vlc only seems to work with x11 as the video output :/

----------


## Udibuntu

Mike, Luca - the build took a while but appears to have been successful, but when trying to run I get this:




> udi@udi-laptop:~$ mplayer -vo vaapi -va vaapi /media/ACER/wmdownloads/FighterPilot.wmv
> mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libva-0.31.0.6.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> udi@udi-laptop:~$


It's one of the WMV HD demo clips I use as POC for HD capabilities.

----------


## jlennon

Hi,

I have eeepc 1101HA, Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid. I installed poulsbo drivers from gma500/fix repositories. I've got loop on X/gdm start. I've fixed it with xorg.conf edit like as in the script http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma5...ulsbo_lucid.sh. Loop was fixed, but when I installed mplayer-vaapi using http://kanotix.com/files/fix/mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt and try to play movie the X hang and I needed to hard restart. I find out, that it was because of the *Option		"ShadowFB" "true"* in xorg.conf. => It means that the *Option		"Composite" "Enable"* fixes the loop on start up (It was second of only two changes in xorg.conf I did against the original xorg.conf after installation of poulsbo drivers).

So I have finally got vaapi to work (by removing the ShadowFB option from xorg.conf). But now I had another problem. I'm experiencing lags in video. Similar lags I can also found when playing audio with audacious (not trying another player) since I install Lucid. I didn't have lags on Karmic. Now if I found these lags when I'm using mplayer vaapi, it will be maybe something bigger touching all the media playback.

Do or did you have anyone lags in media playback too. Do you have someone any idea what's going on?
Thanks to all who will help (or will try to).

And Big thanks to all who have done a part of work on that all.
Thank you guys.

There is my mplayer log for some hint (using smplayer):


```
/usr/bin/mplayer -noquiet -nofs -nomouseinput -sub-fuzziness 1 -identify -slave -vo vaapi -ao alsa, -nokeepaspect -framedrop -nodr -double -input nodefault-bindings:conf=/dev/null -stop-xscreensaver -wid 62914897 -monitorpixelaspect 1 -*** -embeddedfonts -***-line-spacing 0 -***-font-scale 1 -***-styles /home/lennon/.config/smplayer/styles.*** -fontconfig -font Arial -subfont-autoscale 0 -subfont-osd-scale 24 -subfont-text-scale 24 -subcp CP1250 -vid 0 -aid 1 -subpos 100 -volume 59 -cache 2000 -ss 214 -osdlevel  -slices -channels 2 -af scaletempo,equalizer=0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0 -softvol -softvol-max 110 -va vaapi /home/lennon/Serialy/Futurama/s1_dvdrip/Futurama - S01E01 - Space Pilot 3000.avi

MPlayer SVN-r31303-4.4.3 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team
mplayer: could not connect to socket
mplayer: No such file or directory
Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.
Terminal type `unknown' is not defined.

Playing /home/lennon/Serialy/Futurama/s1_dvdrip/Futurama - S01E01 - Space Pilot 3000.avi.

Cache fill:  0.00% (0 bytes)   
AVI file format detected.
ID_VIDEO_ID=0
[aviheader] Video stream found, -vid 0
ID_AUDIO_ID=1
[aviheader] Audio stream found, -aid 1
VIDEO:  [XVID]  384x288  12bpp  25.000 fps  1000.7 kbps (122.2 kbyte/s)
Clip info:
 Software: VirtualDubMod 1.5.10.1 (build 2439/release)
ID_CLIP_INFO_NAME0=Software
ID_CLIP_INFO_VALUE0=VirtualDubMod 1.5.10.1 (build 2439/release)
ID_CLIP_INFO_N=1
ID_FILE_SUB_ID=0
ID_FILE_SUB_FILENAME=/home/lennon/Serialy/Futurama/s1_dvdrip/Futurama - S01E01 - Space Pilot 3000.sub
SUB: Added subtitle file (1): /home/lennon/Serialy/Futurama/s1_dvdrip/Futurama - S01E01 - Space Pilot 3000.sub
ID_FILENAME=/home/lennon/Serialy/Futurama/s1_dvdrip/Futurama - S01E01 - Space Pilot 3000.avi
ID_DEMUXER=avi
ID_VIDEO_FORMAT=XVID
ID_VIDEO_BITRATE=1000696
ID_VIDEO_WIDTH=384
ID_VIDEO_HEIGHT=288
ID_VIDEO_FPS=25.000
ID_VIDEO_ASPECT=0.0000
ID_AUDIO_FORMAT=85
ID_AUDIO_BITRATE=128000
ID_AUDIO_RATE=0
ID_AUDIO_NCH=0
ID_LENGTH=1294.92
ID_SEEKABLE=1
Cache not responding!
ID_CHAPTERS=0
libva: libva version 0.31.1-sds1
libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
libva: Trying to open /usr/lib/va/drivers/psb_drv_video.so
libva: va_openDriver() returns 0
Opening video filter: [scale]
Couldn't open video filter '***'.
***: cannot add video filter
[***] Init
[***] Updating font cache
==========================================================================
Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family
[VD_FFMPEG] VA API accelerated codec.
Unsupported PixelFormat 61
[VD_FFMPEG] Trying pixfmt=1.
Movie-Aspect is undefined - no prescaling applied.
VO: [vaapi] 384x288 => 384x288 MPEG-4 VA-API Acceleration 
[VD_FFMPEG] XVMC-accelerated MPEG-2.
[VD_FFMPEG] XVMC-accelerated MPEG-2.
Selected video codec: [ffodivx] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-4)
==========================================================================
ID_VIDEO_CODEC=ffodivx
==========================================================================
Opening audio decoder: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3
mpg123: Can't rewind stream by 93 bits!
AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 128.0 kbit/8.33% (ratio: 16000->192000)
ID_AUDIO_BITRATE=128000
ID_AUDIO_RATE=48000
ID_AUDIO_NCH=2
Selected audio codec: [mp3] afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)
==========================================================================
AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch floatle (4 bytes per sample)
ID_AUDIO_CODEC=mp3
[Mixer] No hardware mixing, inserting volume filter.
Starting playback...
[mpeg4 @ 0x8a38820]Invalid and inefficient vfw-avi packed B frames detected
[VD_FFMPEG] XVMC-accelerated MPEG-2.
Movie-Aspect is 1.33:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.
ID_VIDEO_ASPECT=1.3333
VO: [vaapi] 384x288 => 384x288 MPEG-4 VA-API Acceleration 
[***] PlayResX undefined, setting to 384
[***] fontconfig: Selected font is not the requested one: 'Liberation Sans Bold' != 'Arial'


           ************************************************
           **** Your system is too SLOW to play this!  ****
           ************************************************

Possible reasons, problems, workarounds:
- Most common: broken/buggy _audio_ driver
  - Try -ao sdl or use the OSS emulation of ALSA.
  - Experiment with different values for -autosync, 30 is a good start.
- Slow video output
  - Try a different -vo driver (-vo help for a list) or try -framedrop!
- Slow CPU
  - Don't try to play a big DVD/DivX on a slow CPU! Try some of the lavdopts,
    e.g. -vfm ffmpeg -lavdopts lowres=1:fast:skiploopfilter=all.
- Broken file
  - Try various combinations of -nobps -ni -forceidx -mc 0.
- Slow media (NFS/SMB mounts, DVD, VCD etc)
  - Try -cache 8192.
- Are you using -cache to play a non-interleaved AVI file?
  - Try -nocache.
Read DOCS/HTML/en/video.html for tuning/speedup tips.
If none of this helps you, read DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports.html.
```

----------


## lucazade

*gma500/fix ppa and poulsbo_lucid.sh script are outdated.
*
@Jbernardo. Should we remove them completely to avoid confusion?



There is no need to play anymore with xorg.conf options (like composite or shadowfb)

I don't have any lags during video playback. I'm able to watch a 720p without any glitches using mplayer with vaapi backend.


I'll try to make a customized Lucid livecd with poulsbo out-of-the-box.. in the spare time  :Wink:

----------


## jbernardo

I wouldn't remove them only if ppa-purge needs that the ppa to be purged still exists. Other than that, we need to clean up on poulsbo-config, to make sure we get the right options in xorg.conf (enable composite and remove shadowfb).

----------


## lucazade

> I wouldn't remove them only if ppa-purge needs that the ppa to be purged still exists. Other than that, we need to clean up on poulsbo-config, to make sure we get the right options in xorg.conf (enable composite and remove shadowfb).


I believe poulsbo-config from gma500 ppa creates a correct xorg.conf. Am I  wrong?



```
Section "DRI"
	Mode	0666
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
	Driver	"psb"
EndSection
```

Or it doesn't update the current xorg.conf removing old options?

----------


## jbernardo

Shouldn't it also have the "Composite" "enable" line?
Anyway, I'll have to check. But I think it won't touch a existing xorg.conf.

----------


## lucazade

> Shouldn't it also have the "Composite" "enable" line?
> Anyway, I'll have to check. But I think it won't touch a existing xorg.conf.


I've checked with xdpyinfo and in xorg.0.log
.. composite is enabled by default as extension

so i think it is not necessary the composite option in xorg.conf also because i'm able to run xcompmgr and metacity compositor.

----------


## whiteblade

> I had some problems getting vaapi working:
> 
> The mplayer from the repo complains about a missing libva-x11-0.31.0.6.so.1. I have libva-x11-0.31.1.1.so.1 installed.
> 
> I had to link libva-x11-0.31.1.1.so.1 to libva-x11-0.31.0.6.so.1 and also do the same for libva-glx and libva but it now seems to be working.
> However adding -va vaapi sometimes causes lots of stuttery glitchy blocks in video playback (although it's mostly working, I think it might be a double buffering issue or something since they seem to be delayed video of every 2nd frame). Other times -va works fine and allows for 720p videos to be played smoothly, although it has some trouble on videos with lots of stuff happening.
> 
> VLC from repo was complaining that it doesn't have decoder for mp4v (The accelerator box in VLC is checked). This doesn't happen on normal VLC (just shows black). It now works ok (maybe it was the libva linking? or perhapse because I uninstalled and reinstalled everything)
> 
> ...



I also have your problems

Totem doesn't work (says that xvid codec or divx codec version 5 are not installed).
VLC 1.1 says that it can't read mp4v files and there's no way to solve the problem.
mplayer (installed with kanotix script) shows white screen.

anyone have a solution?

----------


## Amozzz

A livecd would be brilliant!!!  I know you're not promising it, but if you can manage it that would be very helpful!
I work at a college in Vanuatu which has 12 Asus 1101HA laptops. I've read this whole thread and spent hours but I still can't get smooth video playback to work, with 9.10 or 10.4. I am still trying and maybe I am close, but a livecd would be great!!!

----------


## H3g3m0n

> I also have your problems
> 
> Totem doesn't work (says that xvid codec or divx codec version 5 are not installed).
> VLC 1.1 says that it can't read mp4v files and there's no way to solve the problem.
> mplayer (installed with kanotix script) shows white screen.
> 
> anyone have a solution?


Did you try linking the libs?


```
sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libva-x11-0.31.1.1.so.1.0.3 /usr/lib/libva-x11-0.31.0.6.so.1
sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libva-glx-0.31.1.1.so.1.0.3 /usr/lib/libva-glx-0.31.0.6.so.1
sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libva-0.31.1.1.so.1.0.3 /usr/lib/libva-0.31.0.6.so.1
```

Otherwise uninstall everything mplayer, mplayer-gui, mplayer-nogui, mplayer-skins related, vlc, vlc-nox vlc-data, vlc-plugin-*.
Then do a:


```
sudo ppa-purge ppa:nvidia-vdpau/cutting-edge-multimedia
```

Then re-add the repo, update, upgrade and install vlc and mplayer.

You might also need to set vlc's output to x11 (although this isn't related the the mp4v error).

Totem won't ever work afaik unless XV is fixed or someone rigs gstreamer-vaapi support. It will just stop complaining about missing codecs, and display black instead.

----------


## jlennon

> There is no need to play anymore with xorg.conf options (like composite or shadowfb)
> 
> I don't have any lags during video playback. I'm able to watch a 720p without any glitches using mplayer with vaapi backend.


Ok, you're right. I comment also composite option in my xorg.conf and now I can start system normally. But then I don't understand why I got the loop on startup after installation of poulsbu drivers from ppa, then I edit xorg.conf which fixed the loop problem and now when I comment these edited options in xorg.conf (so now with xorg.conf like after installation) I don't have loop anymore.

Anyway this is not my problem now. I'm happy that it is fixed now (although I don't know how).

My problem is that any media playback is choppy. I don't know where is problem.
I have installed 
- poulsbo drivers from gma500A/ppa
- vaapi using http://kanotix.com/files/fix/mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt script
- smplayer, audacious (for audio)

And Mplayer log saying: Your system is too SLOW to play this!
 :Mad: 

Thanks

----------


## jbernardo

Are you passing the "-va vaapi -vo vaapi" options to mplayer? Do you have the "export GMA500_WORKAROUND=yes" line in your ~/.bashrc?

----------


## lucazade

I've made a customized livecd of Ubuntu 10.04 with Intel GMA500 support out of the box!


*Features:*
* gma500 drivers (ppa repository)
  - 2D support (native resolution and hw rendering)
  - 3D support (openGL, Composite)

* mplayer with vaapi backend (original script)
  - video playback (also HD)


*Dowload* from Torrent or  Megaupload


*Tested on*: 
Acer 751h, Asus 1101HA, Asus 1201HA, Asus 91MT, Dell Mini 10, Dell Mini 12, Fujitsu u820, Clarion Mind, Sony Vaio X and P (*), FitPC2 (*)


*Changelog:*
 July 14 2010 - first release (psb1)


*Known problems:*
full list here: http://code.google.com/p/gma500/issues/list
* XV video broken (black screen on totem and webcam)
* Compiz broken (due to OpenGL extensions)
* Thunderbird shows artefacts (workaround here)


*Video Playback fix*: 
Use mplayer either via command line: 


```
mplayer -vo vaapi -va vaapi filename.avi
```

or follow this tutorial.

Vlc fix here 


*Function keys fix:* 
Function keys are broken on some netbooks. Use this workaround.


*Leds fix:*
Some leds doesn't work properly (wireless, bluetooth). Upgrade to maverick kernel to fix them.


*Suspend fix:*
Remove the package vbetool, install uswsusp and suspend using the command:


```
sudo s2ram --force
```


*(*) Sony Vaio black screen/low performances fix:*
When booting livecd on Sony Vaio you can get a blank screen.
Hit ESC when you see first purple screen during livecd boot
Hit F6 - Other options
append this option to the end of kernel entry:


```
mem=1900MB nohz=off
```

then ctrl-x to start livecd

Once installed fix permanently using this workaround.


*(*) FitPC2 fix*
Replace generic /etc/X11/xorg.conf with the file
Compulab wiki here


*Notes:
*This iso image has been created with UCK and customized using this script
Other info about GMA500 Poulsbo are available in the wiki

Feedback and comments are appreciated!  :Smile:

----------


## jlennon

> Are you passing the "-va vaapi -vo vaapi" options to mplayer? Do you have the "export GMA500_WORKAROUND=yes" line in your ~/.bashrc?


Thanks for tips.
I'm using smplayer. In options I have video output _vaapi_ and in "options for mplayer" _-va vaapi_.
Also when I use _'mplayer -vo vaapi -va vaapi ./video.avi'_ it is the same.
But I'm experiencing lags in audio playback too, when I'm listening to some music (in audacious).

Yes, I have. I used command _'echo "export GMA500_WORKAROUND=yes" | tee -a ~/.bashrc'_. I have checked the file now and it is there.

Any other suggestions, please?
I'm desperate from it. I can't watch or listen to anything  :Sad:

----------


## whiteblade

> Did you try linking the libs?
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libva-x11-0.31.1.1.so.1.0.3 /usr/lib/libva-x11-0.31.0.6.so.1
> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libva-glx-0.31.1.1.so.1.0.3 /usr/lib/libva-glx-0.31.0.6.so.1
> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libva-0.31.1.1.so.1.0.3 /usr/lib/libva-0.31.0.6.so.1
> ```


Ok, adding these and setting X11 as the video output,  vlc shows me the video, but in a wrong resolution (too close and flat on the left).
mplayer and totem as before.

I have an eeePC 1101HA and I'm trying with a .avi files (not HD).

thank you for your response

----------


## zehjotkah

> I've done a customized Lucid livecd with poulsbo support out-of-the-box 
> 
> * gma500 drivers installed (gma500 ppa repo)
>   - 2D support (native resolution and hw rendering)
>   - 3D support (openGL, Composite but no compiz)
> 
> * mplayer with vaapi backend enabled
>   - video playback HD
> 
> ...


do it via torrent, so others can seed it, too.
or rapidshare  :Wink: 

how can I check if my 3D is working? I've extreme supertux installed and it works but very choppy on my Booklet 3G

----------


## jbernardo

@jlennon: what is the output of vainfo?

And have you tried to play the films in full screen (-fs option)? That usually solves it for me.

----------


## whiteblade

> Thanks for tips.
> 
> I'm desperate from it. I can't watch or listen to anything


We are all desperate with this GMA500  :Razz:

----------


## jlennon

@jbernardo:

*$ vainfo:*


```
libva: libva version 0.31.1-sds1
libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
libva: Trying to open /usr/lib/va/drivers/psb_drv_video.so
libva: va_openDriver() returns 0
vainfo: VA API version: 0.31
vainfo: Driver version: Intel GMA500 - 5.0.1.0046
vainfo: Supported profile and entrypoints
      VAProfileMPEG2Main              :	VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileMPEG2Main              :	VAEntrypointMoComp
      VAProfileMPEG4Simple            :	VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileMPEG4AdvancedSimple    :	VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileH264Baseline           :	VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileH264Main               :	VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileH264High               :	VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileVC1Simple              :	VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileVC1Main                :	VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileVC1Advanced            :	VAEntrypointVLD
```

OK, I tried the -fs option (it should be same as F shortcut or fulscreen in smplayer I think).
Using mplayer with options from command line seems to be better, but 720p video is still choppy like once in a 1 or 2 secconds.

----------


## zehjotkah

a tip how you can just double-click your video instead of writing every time the line in the command line.

1. right click on your video
2. open with another application (I'm translating from German, sorry if translation is not very accurate)
3. click the plus next to "use user-defined command"
4. type in (without quotations): "mplayer -vo vaapi -va vaapi %F"
5. click on open and close the starting video again.
6. to make that the standard player right click on file -> properties
7. click on the tab "open with"
8. check the checkbox next to mplayer (not MPlayer Media Player)

have fun!


btw. smplayer is not working for me, but HD videos are with mplayer, so everything is good  :Very Happy:

----------


## whiteblade

> I've done a customized Lucid livecd with poulsbo support out-of-the-box 
> 
> * gma500 drivers installed (gma500 ppa repo)
>   - 2D support (native resolution and hw rendering)
>   - 3D support (openGL, Composite but no compiz)
> 
> * mplayer with vaapi backend enabled
>   - video playback HD
> 
> ...


Great idea! thank you

----------


## Udibuntu

> I've done a customized Lucid livecd with poulsbo support out-of-the-box 
> 
> * gma500 drivers installed (gma500 ppa repo)
>   - 2D support (native resolution and hw rendering)
>   - 3D support (openGL, Composite but no compiz)
> 
> * mplayer with vaapi backend enabled
>   - video playback HD
> 
> ...


Well, I'm naming my next child "Luca" in your honor  :Smile: )

Looking forward to using this GMA50o specific distro; God I hate the GMA500... - sigh -

----------


## _salem_

> I've done a customized Lucid livecd with poulsbo support out-of-the-box 
> 
> Luca


you're a genius.

quick question, is this 'normal' ubuntu or netbook remix?

and as someone else said, release it as a torrent. i know i'll be happy to seed for ages.

cheers,

salem.

----------


## lucazade

> is this 'normal' ubuntu or netbook remix?


Normal Ubuntu with GNOME (if needed and if it works well) i can do the same with Kubuntu or UNR




> and as someone else said, release it as a torrent. i know i'll be happy to seed for ages.


i'm currently uploading the iso to megaupload (rapidshare has a file size limit of 500mb if not registered).. in a couple of hours i'll provide a link

i believe is better to make a torrent when we're sure it works well and it is bug free. i've tested only on acer, we should see how it works on others gma500 netbooks.

----------


## Kirtai

After using the script I can now play hardware accelerated videos on my 751h with mplayer. Thanks  :Smile: 

I did find some glitches though.

If xcompmgr is running, updating windows behind the video window can cause severe flickering, and the video window can't be put behind other windows.

Soft subtitles are a problem. Some (such as vobsubs) are corrupt in windowed mode but not in fullscreen and other types are the opposite. They can also have positioning problems. 

Some videos crash with signal 11 in "filter video" when the first subtitle appears.

Other than that, it works well  :Very Happy:

----------


## lucazade

Lucid Lynx with GMA500 support ready to test:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=1406

----------


## zehjotkah

just wanted to inform everyone, that I've reinstalled Ubuntu on my Booklet 3G, but this time without the Windows 7 partition, because it works so well.

The only things I'm missing a little bit:
- video-chat (I'm sure this can be enabled)
- multitouch at the touchpad (I know this can be enabled, but I'm unsure if I should try it because the touchpad is so responsive and in windows with the synaptics driver it is not)
- compiz (not because of the 3D effects but because of the miniature window-previews)
- GPS although I've never used it in Windows the short time I have the Booklet

Thanks everyone who helped me!
Now it's time for me to give it back to the community  :Wink:

----------


## whiteblade

> Lucid Lynx with GMA500 support ready to test:
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=1406


Ok, i've tried your "distro"  :Wink: 
I have an 1101HA pc.
everything works  except the Fn keys.
To enable them:


```
sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
```

and then replace the line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" with this:


```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor"
```

then:


```
sudo update-grub
```

reboot!


I have a question: mplayer worrks. How can I play video in fullscreen? I've installed smplayer but doesn't work. What can i do?

----------


## peter.sochi

2zehjotkah
To enable multitouch see here

----------


## whiteblade

> 2zehjotkah
> To enable multitouch see here


Great! It works!

----------


## olmo62

For Luca :-> dropbox : This account's public links are generating too much traffic and have been temporarily disabled!

Luca, better torrent.

(meglio usare il torrent...magari aggiungendo "beta" nel nome)

----------


## lucazade

> For Luca :-> dropbox : This account's public links are generating too much traffic and have been temporarily disabled!
> 
> Luca, better torrent.


arg!

I know it is better.. but as i said this iso maybe not the final and i don't have the time to seed now.

i'll see tomorrow.  :Wink:

----------


## mikewhatever

Quite a few people must already have the iso, so that seeding wouldn't be a problem. Just create a torrent and upload to http://linuxtracker.org/, and let us know. I'll help with seeding. :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> Quite a few people must already have the iso, so that seeding wouldn't be a problem. Just create a torrent and upload to http://linuxtracker.org/, and let us know. I'll help with seeding.


I made a torrent with transmissioncli and uploaded to linuxtracker but when i open the torrent it says: unregistered torrent pass.. don't know what to do.

I'm also behind nat so i don't know if i'm able to share/upload.  :Confused:

----------


## mikewhatever

Excellent, thanks. It seems to work, says 1 seed, 1 leecher, 2 peers, guess that's us. :Razz: 
Torrent link: http://linuxtracker.org/download.php...6-psb1.torrent

----------


## lucazade

torrent started...

added links here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=1406

----------


## ubun91tm

Hi Luca

I have an Asus 91MT and installed your distro...Resolution is fine, at the beginning of the installation.
But I still can't play any movie : mplayer doesn't even launch, and with vlc I have sound but just a black screen.
Did I forget something? 

Another question : can this notebook play 720p movies? or is it too slow?

Thanks for your work !

Fab from France

Edit : Have installed mplayer-dbg, the player is launched but still don't play movie.

----------


## lucazade

> I have an Asus 91MT and installed your distro...Resolution is fine, at the beginning of the installation.
> But I still can't play any movie : mplayer doesn't even launch, and with vlc I have sound but just a black screen.
> Did I forget something? 
> 
> Another question : can this notebook play 720p movies? or is it too slow?


you have to use mplayer from terminal
mplayer -vo vaapi -va vaapi filename.avi

(other video problems like vlc, totem black are already known)

yes, it can play 720p movies

----------


## zehjotkah

> Hi Luca
> 
> I have an Asus 91MT and installed your distro...Resolution is fine, at the beginning of the installation.
> But I still can't play any movie : mplayer doesn't even launch, and with vlc I have sound but just a black screen.
> Did I forget something? 
> 
> Another question : can this notebook play 720p movies? or is it too slow?
> 
> Thanks for your work !
> ...


use mplayer either via command line or just set it up like I wrote in this tutorial for simple double click to start playing movie:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=1413

----------


## ubun91tm

Ok you're great ! 
Mplayer works, avi or mkv...video and audio, you're the best  :Smile: 

Thanks to zehjotkah too, the tip is working very well...but there's still a weird thing : I don't have any controls (I just noticed that arrows can play forward or backward, space for pause and esc for quit) and I didn't succeed to play the movie fullscreen (even with %F), I mean without any bar, just the movie on the screen. Is it possible to have it fullscreen?

But thanks a lot again !

fab

----------


## lucazade

I've updated info about livecd
look http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=1406

----------


## H3g3m0n

> Ok you're great ! 
> Mplayer works, avi or mkv...video and audio, you're the best 
> 
> Thanks to zehjotkah too, the tip is working very well...but there's still a weird thing : I don't have any controls (I just noticed that arrows can play forward or backward, space for pause and esc for quit) and I didn't succeed to play the movie fullscreen (even with %F), I mean without any bar, just the movie on the screen. Is it possible to have it fullscreen?
> 
> But thanks a lot again !
> 
> fab


mplayer doesn't have controls. You might want to try gmplayer instead. Full screen should work by just pressing 'f'.

----------


## junjinlee

My os: Ubunt 9.10 kernel:2.61.31-14-generric
video chipset: SCH Poulso (rev07) X server: 1.6.4

I have to try these step,but the psb driver can not work.

sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/ppa && sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install dkms fakeroot libdrm-poulsbo1 poulsbo-config poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d psb-firmware psb-kernel-headers psb-kernel-source

sudo gedit /usr/bin/compiz
WHITELIST="psb nvidia intel ati radeon i810 fglrx"

sudo echo "blacklist i915">>/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf

update-initramfs -u

sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
Section "Device"
 Identify "GMA500"
 Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
 Option "DRI" "on"
 Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
 Option "IgnoreACPI" "yes"
 Driver "psb"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
 Fashion 0666
EndSection

then restart
can not startx with psb driver,the error message:
Ubuntu is running In low-graphics mode
The fllowing error was encounted. You may need to update your configuration to slove this.
(EE)PSB(0):the stolenBase is: 0x1f800000
(EE)PSB(0):screenIndex is:0,fbPhys is:0x1f800000;
fbsize is:0x007df000
(EE)[drm] drmOpen failed.
(EE)PSB(0):[dri] DRIScreenInit failed.Disabline DRI.
(EE)[drm] Could not uninstall irq handler.
(EE) PSB(0): This driver currently needs DRM to operate

what should I to do? Sorry my poor English.

----------


## lucazade

> My os: Ubunt 9.10 kernel:2.61.31-14-generric


i bet on this:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=1196

there is a solution in the latest post.

----------


## lucazade

Workaround for suspend (tested on acer 751h and asus T91MT)

Remove the package vbetool and suspend using the command:



```
sudo s2ram --force
```

----------


## prankster_mk

Ciao Luca,
ho provato il tuo live cd su un sony Vaio X (VPCX11) facendo eseguire il boot dalla chiavetta usb, dopo la schermata viola con la barra del caricamento di Ubuntu, il tutto si blocca su una schermata nera, con un trattino in alto a sinistra. Non appare nessuna finestra per avviare l'installazione.
Puoi aiutarmi?

Grazie mille

----------


## lucazade

> Ciao Luca,
> ho provato il tuo live cd su un sony Vaio X (VPCX11) facendo eseguire il boot dalla chiavetta usb, dopo la schermata viola con la barra del caricamento di Ubuntu, il tutto si blocca su una schermata nera, con un trattino in alto a sinistra. Non appare nessuna finestra per avviare l'installazione.
> Puoi aiutarmi?
> 
> Grazie mille


Prankster_mk in english please!

You got a blank screen booting the livecd on a sony Vaio X (VPCX11).
I don't have this netbook but if i remember well you have to pass an option to grub when starting the livecd. 

when you see the first purple screen press ESC
F6 - Other options
add this to the end of kernel entry:



```
mem=2000mb
```

ctrl-x to start livecd

let us know if this fix your issue so i'm able to add it to our workaround list!

----------


## Phoenixx81

Hi,

i'm one of those who tested the 10.04 ubuntu provided by lucazade.

My system is a eeepc 1201ha. The gma 500 accelerator was supported from the beginning. First impression is good, external monitor is working also.

Problems are the fullscreen mode in normal video with vlc, bad scrolling of web pages in opera with scroll wheel (try to fix it today, though the weather is very sunny) and OSD (this one i fixed with the:

--> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub

--> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor"

--> sudo update-grub

--> reboot

Best of all is a good wireless connection, nearly 2 times more than in Linux Mint 8 (Helena, but don't know why)

Thanks a lot to lucazade

regards

Phoenixx81

----------


## Kirtai

Has anyone got soft subtitles working properly? They and some blockyness fixes are the only problems I have with video playback in mplayer at the moment. This is on a 751h.

----------


## drzorcz

> I've done a customized live cd of Ubuntu 10.04 with Intel GMA500 support out of the box!
> 
> 
> *Features:*
> * gma500 drivers (ppa repository)
>   - 2D support (native resolution and hw rendering)
>   - 3D support (openGL, Composite)
> 
> * mplayer with vaapi backend (original script)
> ...


Luca!

Truly, you're my personal god!  :Razz: 

Right now I'm testing you're live system on my Dell Mini 12 (netbook-troublemaker, as you know). Everything works fine as you described it (things that don't work are as you mentioned, as well).

There's just one thing you probably forgot to mention (or I just missed that in a thread): to make suspend work on a 'fresh' system, you need not only to uninstall vbetool, but also to have *uswsusp* installed (otherwise your command _s2ram_ won't work).  :Very Happy: 

Best to all!

Greg

----------


## lucazade

@Phoenixx81 and @drzorcz

Thanks for feedback
really appreciated  :Smile: 

updated info here

----------


## drzorcz

> @Phoenixx81 and @drzorcz
> 
> Thanks for feedback
> really appreciated


You're very welcome!  :Razz: 

BTW: how to install from your live system without 3D support - I don't need that (and all the trouble with movie players). Any idea?

----------


## aleandrodasilva

sorry but composite is working too? I missed maybe something but I knew that composite was problematic.

What is therefore the actual situation for:

1) Composite enabling

2) Bad scrolling in browsers

3) Suspension enabling

4) Yuotube videos

----------


## lucazade

> You're very welcome! 
> 
> BTW: how to install from your live system without 3D support - I don't need that (and all the trouble with movie players). Any idea?


install from livecd and then remove poulsbo-driver-3d from synaptic

----------


## lucazade

> sorry but composite is working too? I missed maybe something but I knew that composite was problematic.
> 
> What is therefore the actual situation for:
> 
> 1) Composite enabling
> 
> 2) Bad scrolling in browsers
> 
> 3) Suspension enabling
> ...




1) composite works w/o problems

2) firefox scroll is choppy, chrome scroll instead is *good*

3) suspend by workaround (here it works.. please test and give feedback about this on different netbooks)

4) Flash is the same from Jaunty-Hardy-Intrepid.. so choppy.. youtube html5 is a little better

----------


## drzorcz

> install from livecd and then remove poulsbo-driver-3d from synaptic


I know I can do that.  :Wink:  My question is: wouldn't be better to install a 'regular' Ubuntu and than use ppa:gma500/ppa (is it still valid at all?) ? O is it exactly the same as far as output is concerned?

----------


## lucazade

> I know I can do that.  My question is: wouldn't be better to install a 'regular' Ubuntu and than use ppa:gma500/ppa (is it still valid at all?) ???


PPA repository is obviously still valid (the iso image is based on this ppa)

If you are good at installing Ubuntu and configure gma500 by your own... you can still do it!
Otherwise use the livecd... btw there is no need to remove 3d drivers, you won't see improvements.

----------


## drzorcz

> PPA repository is obviously still valid (the iso image is based on this ppa)
> 
> If you are good at installing Ubuntu and configure gma500 by your own... you can still do it!
> Otherwise use the livecd... btw there is no need to remove 3d drivers, you won't see improvements.


OK, so let's make it absolutely clear!  :Very Happy:  If I install 'regular' Ubuntu and configure it using gma500/ppa repo, I'll get the system with VLC and Totem working, without all that 3D graphics stuff forcing me to use MPlayer I hate. Right?

Or did I get sth wrong and there's no more gma500/fix repo?

----------


## lucazade

> OK, so let's make it absolutely clear!  If I install 'regular' Ubuntu and configure it using gma500/ppa repo, I'll get the system with VLC and Totem working, without all that 3D graphics stuff forcing me to use MPlayer I hate. Right?


no.

vlc and totem are broken even if you install ppa by hand.

if you install 'regular' ubuntu and add gma500ppa or if you use directly my livecd You will get the same stuff (with livecd you don't have to configure everything by hand!)
that's it.

----------


## drzorcz

> no.
> 
> vlc and totem are broken even if you install ppa by hand.
> 
> regular ubuntu + ppa or directly livecd gives you the same. that's it.


I see. Thx! 
So just one more question. You mentioned composite working. I've never been using any desktop effects so I'm not really good at it, but if it is as you say, shouldn't the "Visual Effects" tab in Appearance menu be active (it is not in my case...) ???

----------


## drzorcz

And BTW - the stuff here:

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...oCardsPoulsbo/

seems not really up to date, huh?  :Wink: 

If i get you right, there's no more gma500/ppa / gma500/fix distinction and there's just one gma500/ppa repo...

----------


## lucazade

> I see. Thx! 
> So just one more question. You mentioned composite working. I've never been using any desktop effects so I'm not really good at it, but if it is as you say, shouldn't the "Visual Effects" tab in Appearance menu be active (it is not in my case...) ???


np

compiz is broken.. other compositor works (xcompmgr, metacity compositor, cairo compmgr...)

if you've read previous post you should know!  :Razz:

----------


## lucazade

> And BTW - the stuff here:
> 
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...oCardsPoulsbo/
> 
> seems not really up to date, huh? 
> 
> If i get you right, there's no more gma500/ppa / gma500/fix distinction and there's just one gma500/ppa repo...


no time for updating...

----------


## drzorcz

> np
> 
> compiz is broken.. other compositor works (xcompmgr, metacity compositor, cairo compmgr...)
> 
> if you've read previous post you should know!



I've read that Compiz is broken. But, as I said, I'm not good at visual effects I never use, and I don't really understand the difference between those two: composite and Compiz. That's all.  :Very Happy:  Anyway, I was just curious and my curiosity has been satisfied...  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Phoenixx81

@lucazade: thanks

I solved the problem with opera. Opera itsself is the problem. I've installed yesterday version 10.60 for the first time. Went back to 10.10 and the problems are gone.

----------


## Kirtai

> There's just one thing you probably forgot to mention (or I just missed that in a thread): to make suspend work on a 'fresh' system, you need not only to uninstall vbetool, but also to have *uswsusp* installed (otherwise your command _s2ram_ won't work).


Is uninstalling vbetool necessary? I forgot to do that and s2ram -f worked anyway (on a 751h)

----------


## gtaluvit

> no time for updating...


But you have time to build a LiveCD image? _I_ don't have time to read pages of updates per day and then be told to download an image, transfer it to a bootable thumbstick, and then drain battery constantly just so I can run a LiveUSB that won't have everything I want installed or customized when I can simply add a PPA and be happy. If the wiki isn't right, mark it as such but don't make excuses. I appreciate everything you guys have done but that's just being lazy to not update documentation and instead do something fancy.

----------


## drzorcz

OK, for those, who - apart from or instead of MPlayer - want to use VLC, there is a way, based on Cutting Edge Repositories and H3g3m0n's developments. I've just checked it on my Dell Mini 12 - works pretty fine. It goes as follows:

1) Add repo from Cutting Edge and update:



```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nvidia-vdpau/cutting-edge-multimedia && sudo apt-get update
```

2) Install VLC and its dependencies (remember to have Ubuntu unverse repos turned on):



```
sudo apt-get install vlc
```

3) Resolve the problems with libva:



```
sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libva-x11-0.31.1.1.so.1.0.3 /usr/lib/libva-x11-0.31.0.6.so.1
sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libva-glx-0.31.1.1.so.1.0.3 /usr/lib/libva-glx-0.31.0.6.so.1
sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libva-0.31.1.1.so.1.0.3 /usr/lib/libva-0.31.0.6.so.1
```

4) Set in VLC's preferences video output to x11.

Good luck!  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> But you have time to build a LiveCD image? _I_ don't have time to read pages of updates per day and then be told to download an image, transfer it to a bootable thumbstick, and then drain battery constantly just so I can run a LiveUSB that won't have everything I want installed or customized when I can simply add a PPA and be happy. If the wiki isn't right, mark it as such but don't make excuses. I appreciate everything you guys have done but that's just being lazy to not update documentation and instead do something fancy.


my native language is not english.. so it's difficult for me to mantain wiki pages in other language = no time.. sorry.

Edit:
I don't like this rants, try to contribute in a positive way or don't add these polemics.
You know who to ask for official drivers and documentation, this is a community effort.
I've the time to do what i like, this should not interest you.
salut

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> But you have time to build a LiveCD image? _I_ don't have time to read pages of updates per day and then be told to download an image, transfer it to a bootable thumbstick, and then drain battery constantly just so I can run a LiveUSB that won't have everything I want installed or customized when I can simply add a PPA and be happy. If the wiki isn't right, mark it as such but don't make excuses. I appreciate everything you guys have done but that's just being lazy to not update documentation and instead do something fancy.


The wiki page is community maintained. Perhaps you should maintain it.

----------


## lisati

> The wiki page is community maintained. Perhaps you should maintain it.


I agree. 

This forum and the wiki are used, staffed and maintained by volunteers. Each of us brings our own set of strengths and weaknesses to the mix, and perhaps this is an opportunity for someone new to join the team and help maintain the wiki.

----------


## russki_drewski

I have a small problem I'm hoping you guys can help fix. I initially had the 2d drivers installed and I was waiting for the beta 3d drivers to be sorted out (when they were in the fix ppa/repo?), but then they were merged and there was a new config file pushed over the ppa via System Update. After this happened, Thunderbird doesn't display correctly for me. See the pic attached.

I think this has to do with compositing or something, but I'm not the expert here. Do I need to change an option in my xorg.conf to fix this? Right now my xorg.conf is pretty barebones. 

Any pointers on what to do? I really like Thunderbird as a mail client.

Thanks guys! I am so thrilled with how well my netbook is working now!

BTW, 
The suspend work around works great for me! (I'm super buzzed about that. I've never had it reliably working since I got this netbook.)

xorg.conf:


```
Section "DRI"
	Mode	0666
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
	Driver	"psb"
EndSection
```

----------


## legoman666

My Thunderbird is completely broken also.

----------


## lucazade

> Thunderbird doesn't display correctly for me.


Thunderbird is broken here too, didn't notice this issue before.
thanks for reporting

I've tried thunderibrd 3.1 from mozilla site and seems to solve this graphical artifacts. (http://www.mozillamessaging.com/en-U...ses/downloads/)

There is also a ppa.. try this https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozill...y/+archive/ppa and see if it helps.

Don't know which is the real issue.. i'll investigate.


@drzorcz
added your Vlc howto to livecd post. thanks

----------


## Anfanglir

Awesome work guys! (lucazade, yves, jbernardo, everybody else who contributed...). Got Ubuntu up and running again now on the Fujitsu u820, the install iso worked without a hitch. Now it's down to tune everything the way I want it.

best / Anfanglir

----------


## Anfanglir

btw, It maybee would be a good time to start a new thread on poulsbo and lucid, starting with the info on the iso and tweaks in lucazades post (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...stcount=1406)?

 :Smile:  Anfanglir

----------


## Udibuntu

KUDOS TO ALL OF YOU!

Your efforts are much appreciated!

----------


## PilotPaul

Likewise many thanks to all concerned.  However, for myself I am stuck with Karmic as my main boot for the time being as lack of MythTV support is a showstopper for me (at the moment its not possible to configure MythTV to display live TV images using an external player).

Happy to assist with any testing if required....keep up the good work!

Paul

Acer Aspire One 751h + Karmic/Lucid/Maverick (multi-boot)

----------


## lucazade

> btw, It maybee would be a good time to start a new thread on poulsbo and lucid, starting with the info on the iso and tweaks in lucazades post (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...stcount=1406)?
> 
>  Anfanglir


It seems a good idea to start a new thread but i'd like to know other opinions about it.

I think we have gathered a lot of info and feedback, tried to give everyone the same environment to test and use (livecd) and attract attention to our beloved chip (intel, ubuntu...)

----------


## prankster_mk

[QUOTE=lucazade;9596318]Prankster_mk in english please!

You got a blank screen booting the livecd on a sony Vaio X (VPCX11).
I don't have this netbook but if i remember well you have to pass an option to grub when starting the livecd. 

when you see the first purple screen press ESC
F6 - Other options
add this to the end of kernel entry:



```
mem=2000mb
```

ctrl-x to start livecd

let us know if this fix your issue so i'm able to add it to our workaround list![/QUOTE

Hi Luca, 
I apologize for my Italian...

I'll try you fix as soon as I can!

Thank you!

----------


## gtaluvit

> The wiki page is community maintained. Perhaps you should maintain it.


I got a warning? Seriously? A quick search of all of my posts will show that almost EVERY SINGLE ONE is offering help or a workaround. But when I comment to say that someone who is trying to help out users is going about it in the wrong way, I get told that _I_ should do it. I feel like the Ubuntu community is becoming the Gentoo politics from 4 years ago all over again.

----------


## lucazade

> I got a warning? Seriously? A quick search of all of my posts will show that almost EVERY SINGLE ONE is offering help or a 
> workaround.


Who cares about your old posts? Seriously? 




> But when I comment to say that someone who is trying to help out users is going about it in the wrong way, I get told that _I_ should do it.


And how are you helping us? Saying you don't have time to read? Great! Should we read for you? Seriously? 




> I feel like the Ubuntu community is becoming the Gentoo politics from 4 years ago all over again.


I feel this is another useless post by you.

----------


## gtaluvit

> I feel this is another useless post by you.


Actually it makes perfect sense. Way back then there was an issue between developers and users. Well here you are as a developer and me as a user. What the developer has now told me is that everything the developer has done up to this point is now obsoleted by use of a LiveCD. LiveCDs are for testing out new things without effecting your environment, running a readonly style terminal or MythTV like setup, or installs. That's not how I run my system and I'm sure that majority of Ubuntu users are not running off LiveCD's most of the day. Why would I start now?

Look, I'm not trying to put down the work you guys have done getting this driver going, but as a user I am frustrated that a developer has now turned their back on their prior work to play with something new.

----------


## lucazade

> Actually it makes perfect sense. Way back then there was an issue between developers and users. Well here you are as a developer and me as a user. What the developer has now told me is that everything the developer has done up to this point is now obsoleted by use of a LiveCD. LiveCDs are for testing out new things without effecting your environment, running a readonly style terminal or MythTV like setup, or installs. That's not how I run my system and I'm sure that majority of Ubuntu users are not running off LiveCD's most of the day. Why would I start now?
> 
> Look, I'm not trying to put down the work you guys have done getting this driver going, but as a user I am frustrated that a developer has now turned their back on their prior work to play with something new.


No, I'm not a developer... i'm a user like you in this contest.
Developers are inside Intel (speaking about poulsbo)

Livecd was intended to help people who still have old release of Ubuntu and don't want to upgrade to lucid because of the driver bugs, to help who have installed drivers via script or old repositories and have a compromised system (or difficult to help them out)
A way to test the same stuff included in the repositories, the same workaround and fixes found in this thread. (50 downloads on bittorent in a few days)

I never said "everything the developer has done up to this point is now obsoleted by use of a LiveCD". I'll continue fighting for a decent driver.

Luca

----------


## Anfanglir

> Well here you are as a developer and me as a user.


You have misunderstood gtaluvit. Lucazade is a user like you and me. The only difference is that he has spent a huge amount of time and effort to get Intels poulsbo driver to function in recent versions of Ubuntu. Kudos to him for sharing his work.

:\ Anfanglir

----------


## wwwpanda

Hi, I just tried using Luca's live cd to install into my U820. Everything works fine, until I do a software update, reboot, and all the network interfaces are gone (except loopback). The network manager icon simply says "networking disabled". Any idea how to fix this?

thanks.

----------


## Anfanglir

strange, I got no such problem on my u820. Have you checked that you havent turned of wifi with the hardware key (button on the right side)

----------


## legoman666

Sometimes my networking disables itself after a reboot. Other times it doesn't. No idea why. It's easy to reenable though.

Edit: it's a bug with the NetworkManager applet https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...r/+bug/524454: 

Supposed to be fixed in version 0.8.1

----------


## spazzymoto

Hey guys, thanks for all your hard work. i followed the instructions on my sony vaio x. the graphics are still quite slow tho, is this normal?

----------


## legoman666

> Thunderbird is broken here too, didn't notice this issue before.
> thanks for reporting
> 
> I've tried thunderibrd 3.1 from mozilla site and seems to solve this graphical artifacts. (http://www.mozillamessaging.com/en-U...ses/downloads/)
> 
> There is also a ppa.. try this https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozill...y/+archive/ppa and see if it helps.
> 
> Don't know which is the real issue.. i'll investigate.
> 
> ...


I added that ppa and updated thunderbird to the latest version, but it doesn't seem to have helped. Did you figure out what exactly was causing the problem?

----------


## lucazade

> Hey guys, thanks for all your hard work. i followed the instructions on my sony vaio x. the graphics are still quite slow tho, is this normal?


can you paste the output of glxgears? (should be 1250fps)

----------


## lucazade

> I added that ppa and updated thunderbird to the latest version, but it doesn't seem to have helped. Did you figure out what exactly was causing the problem?


Haven't figured out what was the problem.. using thunderbird from ubuntu repo i get graphical artefacts, using the 3.1rc2 tar.gz version seems to work ok.. haven't tested in depth.

I'll try thunderbird from ppa and using --debug option.

----------


## russki_drewski

@Legoman666
I tried the PPA for Thunderbird and I can confirm that it doesn't work. It seems likes its the latest beta version or something like that.

However, I did also try going straight to Mozilla and I downloaded it direct. I extracted the file and I found a shell script 'thunderbird' that lets me run Thunderbird direct from that location. It actually recognized the settings and accounts that I had set up in the version that is natively installed. This version works great!

The only problem is I don't know how to take that folder I extracted and replace the version that is natively installed.  :Sad:  Running it directly from the folder is a workaround, but its not the most graceful solution. Does anyone know a better way to fix this?


Speaking of making workarounds into fixes, can someone check this thread out. This is another workaround I would like to make into a more graceful fix, which would be pretty cool to incorporate into the liveCD too. (IMHO)


Thanks for all the hard work guys! I'm super appreciative/grateful/happy for the awesome progress on a project that initially seemed impossible. 


BTW,
I have no problem with making a new thread. This one is getting pretty cumbersome.

----------


## wwwpanda

> Sometimes my networking disables itself after a reboot. Other times it doesn't. No idea why. It's easy to reenable though.
> 
> Edit: it's a bug with the NetworkManager applet https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...r/+bug/524454: 
> 
> Supposed to be fixed in version 0.8.1


Yeah, that's exactly what happend to my case. It's ok now after I have re-enabled it.

----------


## lucazade

> @Legoman666
> I tried the PPA for Thunderbird and I can confirm that it doesn't work. It seems likes its the latest beta version or something like that.
> 
> However, I did also try going straight to Mozilla and I downloaded it direct. I extracted the file and I found a shell script 'thunderbird' that lets me run Thunderbird direct from that location. It actually recognized the settings and accounts that I had set up in the version that is natively installed. This version works great!
> 
> The only problem is I don't know how to take that folder I extracted and replace the version that is natively installed.  Running it directly from the folder is a workaround, but its not the most graceful solution. Does anyone know a better way to fix this?


Thunderbird 3.1 PPA.. this should help:

http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/thund...epository.html




> Speaking of making workarounds into fixes, can someone check this thread out. This is another workaround I would like to make into a more graceful fix, which would be pretty cool to incorporate into the liveCD too. (IMHO)
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the hard work guys! I'm super appreciative/grateful/happy for the awesome progress on a project that initially seemed impossible. 
> 
> 
> BTW,
> I have no problem with making a new thread. This one is getting pretty cumbersome.


I'll try to incorporate all these workaround and fixes in a second release of livecd.. even if some fixes are netbook related (for example some work on acer but no on asus).
I've posted also the script i used to customize the livecd image, any help is welcome to improve it.  :Smile:

----------


## spazzymoto

> can you paste the output of glxgears? (should be 1250fps)


Hey lucazade, if i run glxgears it opens but no gears just a black window.

----------


## lucazade

> Hey guys, thanks for all your hard work. i followed the instructions on my sony vaio x. the graphics are still quite slow tho, is this normal?


Did you use my livecd? Which instructions did you use?

----------


## spazzymoto

> Did you use my livecd? Which instructions did you use?


No it was the live cd from ubuntu. i followed the instructions on the wiki.

----------


## lucazade

> No it was the live cd from ubuntu. i followed the instructions on the wiki.


Try this workaround for Vaio:



```
sudo nano /etc/default/grub
```

modify line like the following:


```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash mem=1900mb nohz=off"
```



```
sudo update-grub
```

reboot

----------


## spazzymoto

> Try this workaround for Vaio:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
> ```
> 
> modify line like the following:
> ...


i added GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash mem=2000mb acpi_osi=Linux" from the wiki but wasnt sure if this was right considering it only has 2gb ram this doesnt leave any for the graphics right? or have i got that understanding wrong haha. i will try with 1500mb. Thanks

----------


## AdamWill

I use mem=1900MB for my P. I haven't tried mem=2000MB. You should also add 'nohz=off' on the Vaio P, to avoid problems where the boot process keeps pausing until you press a key, and the system clock continually loses time.

----------


## m0dcm

News about the GMA500 driver on Meego!! If you haven't listened to the Linux Action Show, here's the link to the latest episode and the update about Intel, The GMA500 and Meego......

http://media.libsyn.com/media/jupite...wEP119-OGG.ogg

Intel have bitten their own backside!!! I just hope they do something about it, as they're releasing more and more devices with the GMA500.....

Oh edit... I've found this article with a website where you can download the EMGD driver on http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item&px=ODQxOA

----------


## mikewhatever

The poulsbo wiki page updated.
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo

----------


## lucazade

> The poulsbo wiki page updated.
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo


Thanks mikewhatever!
I've fixed the Sony Vaio workaround in the wiki according to AdamWill suggestion.

----------


## Udibuntu

Lucid, Acer 751

Went to the wiki and went through the process (again) - mplayer vaapi performance is superb (720P,1080P local wmv hd clips).

Google Earth and online flash movies still suck, but I guess that's temporary, thanks to all you guys!

Cheers and regards

----------


## AdamWill

well, Flash video is a bit more than 'temporary'; the only ways we could make that good would be if gnash stopped sucking (gnash actually has libva support, but it, well, sucks) or if Adobe decided to code libva support into the proprietary Flash. We can't do that, since it's, well, proprietary.

----------


## Amozzz

> *Video Playback fix*: 
> Use mplayer either via command line: 
> 
> 
> ```
> mplayer -vo vaapi -va vaapi filename.avi
> ```
> 
> or follow this tutorial:
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=1413


Thanks for all your help. I finally got it all working and I am very happy!!!

Is there a small error in the link above? Full link is...
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=1413

Thanks again.

----------


## nekr0z

Luca, is there any way to make that s2ram workaround the default way to suspend? It works if I do it manually, but the system does the default suspend procedure when I close the lid or leave it unattended, and that kills X.

BTW, I only get around 1000 in gxlgears on an 1101HA  is that allright, or does that mean I'm doing something wrong?

----------


## Amozzz

Will this work?  i.e. replace the contents of /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/hal-system-power-suspend-linux with



```
#!/bin/sh
/sbin/s2ram force
```

I'll try it if no one says anything. The comments in the linked thread suggest it will work on Lucid.

----------


## russki_drewski

That's what I'm talking about! A way to integrate the suspend work around. Whoo hoo!

----------


## badook

> Will this work?  i.e. replace the contents of /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/hal-system-power-suspend-linux with
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/sh
> /sbin/s2ram –force
> ```
> 
> I'll try it if no one says anything. The comments in the linked thread suggest it will work on Lucid.


Check this out http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-su...r-laptops.html

Steps:
Open the terminal ang gain root priviledges, then:


```
cp /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/hal-system-power-suspend-linux /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/hal-system-power-suspend-linux.bak
cp /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/hal-system-power-hibernate-linux /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/hal-system-power-hibernate-linux.bak
nano /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/hal-system-power-suspend-linux
      PASTE:
#!/bin/sh
/sbin/s2ram –force

nano /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/hal-system-power-hibernate-linux
      PASTE:
#!/bin/sh
/sbin/s2disk
```

By the way you always talked about s2ram and suspend, but uswsusp comes also with s2disk, which is the equivalent of hibernation and it's working quite well on my (gma500 powered...sigh!) asus 1101ha

----------


## whiteblade

It seems to work on my 1101ha but it restart the session and close my programs.
But if I give the command "sudo s2ram --force" on terminal it works good.
What's wrong?

----------


## whiteblade

> BTW, I only get around 1000 in gxlgears on an 1101HA — is that allright, or does that mean I'm doing something wrong?


On my 1101ha glxgears returns around 1300/5 fps with jupiter set on "maximum performance".
A question:
When i start the session with WIFI disabled, even if I try to enable it doesn't work. Have you got the same problem?

----------


## yvesdm3000

> BTW, I only get around 1000 in gxlgears on an 1101HA  is that allright, or does that mean I'm doing something wrong?


I get around 500 fps glxgears on my archos 9 tablet. Using mesa/software i only get around 30 fps...

It all depends on your CPU and at what speed it is running, the Archos has an atom 1.2 Ghz ...

-Yves

----------


## yvesdm3000

I've been doing mostly some investigation lately, there is a closed source library with API that Meegos driver is based on from Imagination Solutions (designers of the PowerVR chip).

We have a couple of possibilities we can go to:

1. We keep current implementation, we fix Xv and for the future (10.10 maybe?) hope our binary blob keeps working. No texture_from_pixmap support is ever possible this way. No compiz and whatelse that needs it...

2. We use Imagination Solutions API and build a driver on top of that. Sure we allready have a huge piece of code from our current driver, i've been looking at it and most can stay, only the opengl chunk changes and rebuild some little parts (mostly Xv that's not working right now anyway). I even see some possibilities for improvement, mostly alpha-blending could be improved (end result might vary, I have no idea what the library does on silicon or in software, if they do it in software, the real speed improvement will probably be nil...).

3. We go meego's driver all the way. Everything is closed source. I don't think this one will be the best unless Intel decides to open-source the xorg part, and if they do we receive a head-start for case 2

-Yves

----------


## lucazade

> I've been doing mostly some investigation lately, there is a closed source library with API that Meegos driver is based on from Imagination Solutions (designers of the PowerVR chip).
> 
> We have a couple of possibilities we can go to:
> 
> 1. We keep current implementation, we fix Xv and for the future (10.10 maybe?) hope our binary blob keeps working. No texture_from_pixmap support is ever possible this way. No compiz and whatelse that needs it...
> 
> 2. We use Imagination Solutions API and build a driver on top of that. Sure we allready have a huge piece of code from our current driver, i've been looking at it and most can stay, only the opengl chunk changes and rebuild some little parts (mostly Xv that's not working right now anyway). I even see some possibilities for improvement, mostly alpha-blending could be improved (end result might vary, I have no idea what the library does on silicon or in software, if they do it in software, the real speed improvement will probably be nil...).
> 
> 3. We go meego's driver all the way. Everything is closed source. I don't think this one will be the best unless Intel decides to open-source the xorg part, and if they do we receive a head-start for case 2
> ...


I don't know how much difficult could be building a driver on top of their specs so my opinion maybe not so useful.
Second solution sounds good and *seems* the most maintainable solution for future release..
in the meanwhile i tried to build the current driver stack for 10.10 via PPA and everything build but no xpsb-glx (here is the build log).. maybe this is useful for your investigation.

----------


## yvesdm3000

> I don't know how much difficult could be building a driver on top of their specs so my opinion maybe not so useful.
> Second solution sounds good and *seems* the most maintainable solution for future release..
> in the meanwhile i tried to build the current driver stack for 10.10 via PPA and everything build but no xpsb-glx (here is the build log).. maybe this is useful for your investigation.


Can you check if you have libva.so.0 as a link to something ?

This is the error in your build log:
dpkg-shlibdeps: error: couldn't find library libva.so.0 needed by debian/xpsb-glx/usr/lib/va/drivers/psb_drv_video.so (ELF format: 'elf32-i386'; RPATH: '').

In the mean time maybe it is best to fix the Xv bug in our current driver as rebuilding it to the API might take alot of time and work (maybe for ubuntu 10.10).

-Yves

----------


## lucazade

> Can you check if you have libva.so.0 as a link to something ?
> 
> This is the error in your build log:
> dpkg-shlibdeps: error: couldn't find library libva.so.0 needed by debian/xpsb-glx/usr/lib/va/drivers/psb_drv_video.so (ELF format: 'elf32-i386'; RPATH: '').
> 
> In the mean time maybe it is best to fix the Xv bug in our current driver as rebuilding it to the API might take alot of time and work (maybe for ubuntu 10.10).
> 
> -Yves


It looks like xpsb-glx is compiling against libva included in maverick repositories (1.0.1-3) instead of the one included in the ppa (0.31).
Maybe this is the issue.

----------


## PilotPaul

Am trying to get Ubuntu Studio 10.04 (with RT kernel) to use the poulsbo driver but dkms says its the wrong kernel - any ideas how I can get this to work?

----------


## yvesdm3000

> It looks like xpsb-glx is compiling against libva included in maverick repositories (1.0.1-3) instead of the one included in the ppa (0.31).
> Maybe this is the issue.


Maybe you should repackage the old libva using a differend naming-system so we have the old library available ?

-Yves

----------


## AdamWill

> Maybe you should repackage the old libva using a differend naming-system so we have the old library available ?
> 
> -Yves


I'd guess the 'official' build doesn't have the same compatibility stuff as the PPA build does. I have this in my libva build:

echo ".text"|gcc -xassembler - -o %{buildroot}%{_libdir}/libva.so.%{apiver} -shared -Wl,-soname,libva.so.0 -Wl,-z,noexecstack -L%{buildroot}%{_libdir} -lva-x11
ln -s libva.so.%{apiver} %{buildroot}%{_libdir}/libva.so.0

which I took from the debian build in Gwenole's patched libva. It provides a copy of the library with the name libva.so.0 for things like xpsb-glx which still use that naming. I suspect the 'official' Ubuntu libva package doesn't do this.

(In case you don't know, Gwenole Beauchesne maintains a branch of libva at http://www.splitted-desktop.com/~gbeauchesne/libva/ , which has improvements over upstream (that get gradually merged over time). I package that one for Fedora).

On Compiz - with 0.8.6 you can run compiz itself with --indirect-rendering , but trying to run gtk-window-decorator crashes X. I built 0.9.0 for fun, as it claims not to use TFP. With 0.9.0 you can run compiz without --indirect-rendering, but again, running gtk-window-decorator kills X.

----------


## deadhp1

Well I just ran across your iso and it worked great for my clarion mind.
I've been building livecd's with psb and mplayer-vappi since last year....
I've had problems with xv the entire time.  
So I can offer a few hints:

Totem and gstreamer :
use gstreamer-properties and set the video output to "X Window System (No Xv)"
this will set it to use x11.

Mplayer:


```
sudo gedit /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
```

add the following and save


```
vo=x11,vaapi
va=vaapi
ao=oss
```

note: change oss to whatever you use for sound output.
change vo= to vaapi,x11 if you'd rather it try to play in that order.  I found that xvids play blocky and changing between x11 or vaapi video output fixes it.

This way you don't have to set any options before playing a file.  They are set globally in mplayer.conf.

You can also install the gecko-mediaplayer and use greasemonkey scripts to view HD flash withe mplayer-vaapi.  I've only really used youtube with it.   

On the clarion mind the audio goes out of sync if I don't let it load or download it before playing.  But then again the UL11L chipset doesn't support anything over 480p anyway.
you're all lucky to have the us15's.

----------


## yvesdm3000

> Well I just ran across your iso and it worked great for my clarion mind.
> I've been building livecd's with psb and mplayer-vappi since last year....
> I've had problems with xv the entire time.  
> So I can offer a few hints:
> 
> Totem and gstreamer :
> use gstreamer-properties and set the video output to "X Window System (No Xv)"
> this will set it to use x11.
> 
> ...


Xv is a known problem and it is mainly because there have been changes inside EXA. Fix is being worked on. It takes time mainly because i'm still learning about the inner workings of EXA ...

-Yves

----------


## phillips321

> Check this out http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-su...r-laptops.html
> 
> Steps:
> Open the terminal ang gain root priviledges, then:
> 
> 
> ```
> cp /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/hal-system-power-suspend-linux /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/hal-system-power-suspend-linux.bak
> cp /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/hal-system-power-hibernate-linux /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/hal-system-power-hibernate-linux.bak
> ...


Ok, Vaio P11Z the above doesn't work.

s2ram --force works, but:
clicking suspend in the power menu on gnome fails
closing laptop lid (with suspend as the action) also fails

Any ideas?

Cheers

----------


## droidhacker

@Yves;

Update on what Adam said above... we have compiz itself sortof working, but the gtk-window-decorator takes out X.

Here's a backtrace from the x log:
http://pastebin.com/YPT3q8ci

----------


## yvesdm3000

> @Yves;
> 
> Update on what Adam said above... we have compiz itself sortof working, but the gtk-window-decorator takes out X.
> 
> Here's a backtrace from the x log:
> http://pastebin.com/YPT3q8ci


Not too shaby, I'll try to look at it this evening, see what exactly crashes inside the driver (hopefully not the same issue why Xv doesn't work, e.g. pinned pixmaps...)

-Yves

----------


## AdamWill

btw, not sure what problem it is you all are having with suspend, but it seems to be something to do with Ubuntu rather than something to do with psb; on my P, with Fedora 13, suspend/resume works perfectly without any tweaks, I can just close the system and it suspends, open it and hit the power button and it resumes.

----------


## yvesdm3000

> btw, not sure what problem it is you all are having with suspend, but it seems to be something to do with Ubuntu rather than something to do with psb; on my P, with Fedora 13, suspend/resume works perfectly without any tweaks, I can just close the system and it suspends, open it and hit the power button and it resumes.


I think it is more of a kernel issue. What kernel version do you run on your F13 ?

-Yves

----------


## drzorcz

I was just wondering...

is there any particular reason that ANY mplayer-vaapi GUI does not work?

This suprised me especially with gmaplayer, as I've always been quite convinced it is exactly the same app, just with the GUI added, and should be responding to commands exactly in the same way (in fact, that is what man pages say). For any attempts to make gmplayer (also gnome-mplayer, smplayer and others) work with vaapi - using both graphical setup and command line to start - it fails.

Don't let me die of curiosity, Guys!  :Very Happy:

----------


## deadhp1

have you tried setting your options in gui.conf?
it should be located ~/.mplayer/gui.conf
if not then make one gmplayer reads this instead of the other config files.

----------


## drzorcz

> have you tried setting your options in gui.conf?
> it should be located ~/.mplayer/gui.conf
> if not then make one gmplayer reads this instead of the other config files.


Yes, I have tried setting up all mplayer config files (general one in /etc/mplayer and those in ~/.mplayer/) and they're all set up well. That is why mplayer itself works. The problem occurs just when I'm trying to use GUI. Weird...  :Confused: 

The problem is that, even starting gmplayer form the console, it does not play properly. And console options in mplayer, as far as I can remember, are superior to those set up in all config files...

----------


## deadhp1

I was getting an error with gmplayer not being able to find the default skin so I did 
sudo apt-get install mplayer-skins
Now it will start and play for me.

----------


## jbernardo

Hi guys,
Sorry for the long silence but work has been hell. Also, my 1101HA fell, broke the case, had to replace it, now the touchpad wont' work (and I appreciate suggestions for this issue, as it is still detected by the kernel, and the buttons work; maybe I'll have to buy a new one, or maybe just glue it differently to the casing)... It's been a complicated couple of weeks.
@Yves - if you can do what you proposed (short term fix Xv, long term new driver) great! I wish I could help you there, but X video driver development is way out of my depth. Maybe we could start a bounty asking for other developers to help you?
@Lucazade - congratulations on the live cd! That was a brilliant idea!
@AdamW - the suspend issue, at least on my 1101HA isn't reproducible always. At least on my 1101HA running kubuntu. Some times X will crash at resume, but if it resumes without crashing once, it will keep working until (sometimes) apparently kwin half crashes and mouse clicks are no longer working; alt-tab still works, and all programs are still responsive to the keyboard.
Btw, I synced the libva in our ppa with the one from gbeauchesnes some time ago, but I don't remember if I ever submitted it to the repositories. I'll see if I can update it this weekend - and maybe rename it so it will have precedence over the one in maverik. I just wish I had time to do some renaming and reorganizing of or source repository, right now it is completely insane. Maybe during the August holidays.


It would be great if we could get some Canonical or Intel support, but we asked for it so many times that I am pretty sure it will never happen. So we (users) need to get this on our hands.

----------


## lucazade

> Maybe during the August holidays.
> 
> 
> It would be great if we could get some Canonical or Intel support, but we asked for it so many times that I am pretty sure it will never happen. So we (users) need to get this on our hands.


 :Wink: 

Enjoy your holidays!

----------


## drzorcz

> I was getting an error with gmplayer not being able to find the default skin so I did 
> sudo apt-get install mplayer-skins
> Now it will start and play for me.


Not my case - I have mplayer-skins installed and no problems with the skin...

----------


## droidhacker

> I think it is more of a kernel issue. What kernel version do you run on your F13 ?
> 
> -Yves


F13 stock kernel at the moment is 2.6.33.6.

----------


## yvesdm3000

> I'd guess the 'official' build doesn't have the same compatibility stuff as the PPA build does. I have this in my libva build:
> 
> echo ".text"|gcc -xassembler - -o %{buildroot}%{_libdir}/libva.so.%{apiver} -shared -Wl,-soname,libva.so.0 -Wl,-z,noexecstack -L%{buildroot}%{_libdir} -lva-x11
> ln -s libva.so.%{apiver} %{buildroot}%{_libdir}/libva.so.0
> 
> which I took from the debian build in Gwenole's patched libva. It provides a copy of the library with the name libva.so.0 for things like xpsb-glx which still use that naming. I suspect the 'official' Ubuntu libva package doesn't do this.
> 
> (In case you don't know, Gwenole Beauchesne maintains a branch of libva at http://www.splitted-desktop.com/~gbeauchesne/libva/ , which has improvements over upstream (that get gradually merged over time). I package that one for Fedora).
> 
> On Compiz - with 0.8.6 you can run compiz itself with --indirect-rendering , but trying to run gtk-window-decorator crashes X. I built 0.9.0 for fun, as it claims not to use TFP. With 0.9.0 you can run compiz without --indirect-rendering, but again, running gtk-window-decorator kills X.


I tried this and it doesn't crash in the PSB driver for me (I hoped it would, it's so much more easy to fix then), it crashes inside xorg with no paths to PSB.

I'll put it on my todo list for now, i want Xv fixed first. I have now a good impression on what I need to do to make Xv work, it's not an easy fix, that's for sure. It was simply not supported in classic and in Mixed we need to handle pixmaps ourselves. As a quick test for the 'mixed' migration I return NULL as pixmap buffer and this is the way we work today  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , but it is something that is not supposed to work...

-Yves

----------


## simplygades

After I noticed Adam's presence here, and checked his website I was very happy to see I could now try Fedora 13 with poulsbo support, so I gave it a shot. Everything looks fine (haven't tried vaapi support yet), however running glxgears gives me ~450fps in 5s (while Ubuntu ~1200). Knowing glxgears is not a benchmark, but given the big amount of difference, does these imply that 3d support in Fedora is not at the same level for now? 
BTW thank you all for the wonderful job you've done so far (and still do).

----------


## droidhacker

> After I noticed Adam's presence here, and checked his website I was very happy to see I could now try Fedora 13 with poulsbo support, so I gave it a shot. Everything looks fine (haven't tried vaapi support yet), however running glxgears gives me ~450fps in 5s (while Ubuntu ~1200). Knowing glxgears is not a benchmark, but given the big amount of difference, does these imply that 3d support in Fedora is not at the same level for now? 
> BTW thank you all for the wonderful job you've done so far (and still do..)
> 
> Andreas


It doesn't imply anything at all except that 3D is *working*.

----------


## m0dcm

I know it's probably been said on here and I know we can't use Compiz in 10.04, but is Metacity working under Lucid with Poulsbo?
Sorry if I'm asking the same question thats probably been asked in an earlier post....

----------


## pjman

> I've made a customized livecd of Ubuntu 10.04 with Intel GMA500 support out of the box!
> 
> 
> *Known problems:*
> full list here: http://code.google.com/p/gma500/issues/list
> * XV video broken (totem and webcam)
> * Compiz broken (due to OpenGL extensions)
> * Thunderbird shows artefacts (workaround here)
> 
> ...


Thanks for this LiveCD!

I installed it on my Dell Mini 10. Playing video's with Totem resulted in a black screen with audio. After changing the gstreamer-properties that deadhp1 suggested I now get choppy video with the audio. When I try to play these same video files in mplayer I get smooth video but no audio. 

Here's the output:



```
mplayer -vo vaapi -va vaapi VID_20100719_145156.3gp 
MPlayer SVN-r31722-4.4.3 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team

Playing VID_20100719_145156.3gp.
libavformat file format detected.
[lavf] stream 0: video (h264), -vid 0
[lavf] stream 1: audio (amrnb), -aid 0, -alang eng
VIDEO:  [H264]  720x480  24bpp  1000.000 fps  2963.2 kbps (361.7 kbyte/s)
Clip info:
 major_brand: 3gp4
 minor_version: 768
 compatible_brands: 3gp43gp6
 copyright: 
 copyright-eng: 
libva: libva version 0.31.1-sds1
libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
libva: Trying to open /usr/lib/va/drivers/psb_drv_video.so
libva: va_openDriver() returns 0
==========================================================================
Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family
[VD_FFMPEG] VA API accelerated codec.
Selected video codec: [ffh264] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg H.264)
==========================================================================
==========================================================================
Opening audio decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders
Cannot find codec 'libopencore_amrnb' in libavcodec...
ADecoder init failed :(
ADecoder init failed :(
Cannot find codec for audio format 0x726D6173.
Audio: no sound
Starting playback...
Unsupported PixelFormat 61
[VD_FFMPEG] Trying pixfmt=1.
Movie-Aspect is undefined - no prescaling applied.
VO: [vaapi] 720x480 => 720x480 H.264 VA-API Acceleration 
[VD_FFMPEG] XVMC-accelerated MPEG-2.
V:   5.0   0/  0 18%  6%  0.0% 0 0                                              

Exiting... (Quit)
```

What can I do to either get smooth video playback with Totem *or* get audio to work in mplayer?

Thank you very much for all this work!

----------


## deadhp1

pjman,
         It sounds like(no pun intended) you need to install libopencore_amrnb in order to get sound from that file.

----------


## pjman

> pjman,
>          It sounds like(no pun intended) you need to install libopencore_amrnb in order to get sound from that file.


 :Wink: 

I have both libopencore_amrnb0 & libopencore_amrwb0 installed - both version 0.1.2-1. I don't see libopencore_amrnb - without the "0".

----------


## droidhacker

> I know it's probably been said on here and I know we can't use Compiz in 10.04, but is Metacity working under Lucid with Poulsbo?
> Sorry if I'm asking the same question thats probably been asked in an earlier post....


... without metacity, you might as well be dead.

Believe me... if metacity wasn't working, YOU WOULD KNOW!!

----------


## yvesdm3000

> ... without metacity, you might as well be dead.
> 
> Believe me... if metacity wasn't working, YOU WOULD KNOW!!


Maybe it is because Ubuntu Remix has maximus running that it seems like there is no windowmanager running? For the record, maximus makes every app run fullscreen and also hides the window borders (like on a cellphone). 
Coupled with a different pager to handle whatever you handle with the windowmanager (like closing windows  :Rolling Eyes: ), it is a nice thing on smaller screens!

-Yves

----------


## AdamWill

Metacity compositing works.

simplygades: there's no particular reason performance should be any slower on Fedora. We're using basically exactly the same code. Fedora does have different versions of X and Mesa, but I'd be surprised if it makes a significant difference. As DH says, glxgears results are really very insignificant. It may be better to compare the performance of, say, etracer or neverball.

----------


## AdamWill

> I think it is more of a kernel issue. What kernel version do you run on your F13 ?
> 
> -Yves


2.6.33.6-147.fc13.i686

----------


## simplygades

*droidhacker & AdamWill*:

Thanks for your replies.

----------


## Anfanglir

Youtube video of Meego running on a GMA500 tablet:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnwfVtHuhoI

apparently it is the EMGD driver, or a modified version of it?. Drivers etc are in this repo (the ones named ...1636... if i understand correctly):
http://repo.meego.com/MeeGo/builds/1...packages/i586/

:shrugs / Anfanglir

----------


## djwilson303

Hi, I have a Dell inspiron 1010 I have folowed the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...oCardsPoulsbo/

to install the drivers for my GMA500 video card however now my videos will not play all I get is a black screen, I know very little about how to fix this can someone please help.

----------


## m0dcm

> ... without metacity, you might as well be dead.
> 
> Believe me... if metacity wasn't working, YOU WOULD KNOW!!


That's all I wanted to know!! Cheers I'm taking the plunge then  :Very Happy:

----------


## mikewhatever

> Hi, I have a Dell inspiron 1010 I have folowed the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...oCardsPoulsbo/
> 
> to install the drivers for my GMA500 video card however now my videos will not play all I get is a black screen, I know very little about how to fix this can someone please help.


You'll need mplayer-vaapi to get good video performance. There is a script to compile it -->here<--. Meanwhile, run 'gstreamer-properties' in a terminal window, and change the default video output to 'X window system (no Xv)'.
Edit: In case you've used the unofficial iso, as the wiki suggests, mplayer should already be installed.

----------


## djwilson303

> You'll need mplayer-vaapi to get good video performance. There is a script to compile it -->here<--. Meanwhile, run 'gstreamer-properties' in a terminal window, and change the default video output to 'X window system (no Xv)'.
> Edit: In case you've used the unofficial iso, as the wiki suggests, mplayer should already be installed.


Firstly thanks, It is playing video now!! however I am unsure how to run the Script? 

what do I do with all that code?

----------


## mikewhatever

> Firstly thanks, It is playing video now!! however I am unsure how to run the Script? 
> 
> what do I do with all that code?


Well, download the script:



```
wget http://kanotix.com/files/fix/mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt
```

Make it executable:



```
chmod +x mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt
```

Run it:



```
sudo bash ./mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt
```

Now find something else to do for about half an hour. :Wink:

----------


## djwilson303

That worked very well, I went and watched inception at the movies for the 30min! however mplayer does not seem to be opening when I click on "open with mplayer Media Player... nothing happens

----------


## mikewhatever

Yeah, I don't know why that whitish Smplayer icon appears, it doesn't seem to do anything. I simply removed it from the Menu and 'Open with'.
You should define a custom command to use mplayer-vaapi. Right click a file to play, select the 'Open with' tab, click 'Add' and 'Use custom command'. In the command field, type 'mplayer -vo vaapi -va vaapi'.
Perhaps smplayer with the same arguments will also work.

----------


## jbernardo

You know you can check what arguments smplayer passes to mplayer by checking the mplayer log in smplayer? Usually is the snapshots option that breaks mplayer when called from smplayer.
Anyway, to help people who like to launch mplayer from the command line here is my ~/.mplayer/config file:


```
# Write your default config options here!
font=/usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-liberation/Liberation/LiberationSans-Regular.ttf
subfont-text-scale=2.5

subcp=enca:pt:ISO-8859-1
***=true
embeddedfonts=true
***-line-spacing=0
***-font-scale=1
font="Liberation Sans"
ss=28

fs=true
vo=vaapi,x11, 
#to use first vaapi then X11 as Xv is broken for now
va=vaapi

***-styles=/home/user/.mplayer/styles.***
```

Replace "user" with your real login, and add this styles.*** file into ~/.mplayer (taken from smplayer)


```
[Script Info]
ScriptType: v4.00+
Collisions: Normal

[V4+ Styles]
Format: Name, Fontname, Fontsize, PrimaryColour, BackColour, OutlineColour, Bold, Italic, Alignment, BorderStyle, Outline, Shadow, MarginL, MarginR, MarginV
Style: Default,Liberation Sans,16,&H00ffffff,&H00000000,&H00000000,0,0,1,1,1,2,30,30,8
```

Ah, replace the *** with two lower case A and one lower case S, as there is some retarded obscenity filter at work here in the forums.

----------


## djwilson303

Thankyou so much... I think I will give it a rest before I try to get the HDMI out working. It works so much better than windows 7 on this thing.

----------


## drzorcz

Guys!
If there's anyone, for whom mplayer's GUI works (gmplayer for instance), please paste the content of your config files (~/.mplayer/config, ~/.mplayer/gui.conf and /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf). 
Thanks!

----------


## lucazade

Some news

http://jogglerwiki.info/index.php?title=MeeGo
Emgd driver inside a meego image.. haven't tried yet.

http://community.edc.intel.com/t5/So...-EMGD/m-p/3038
here you can thank intel for their support!

----------


## jbernardo

I almost find it funny how one of the intel guys in that forum tries to switch the responsibility of maintaining a driver to us! Well, if they want to pay, and can convince our bosses, I *think* you, me, Yves and Vitaly (maybe even AdamW) wouldn't mind taking a temporary leave from our jobs to fix their crappy drivers - as long as they also documented them. But just pointing to our volunteer work as the source for the drivers they can't/won't provide doesn't seem to me to be the least bit respectful towards us or the users in general!

----------


## lucazade

> I almost find it funny how one of the intel guys in that forum tries to switch the responsibility of maintaining a driver to us! Well, if they want to pay, and can convince our bosses, I *think* you, me, Yves and Vitaly (maybe even AdamW) wouldn't mind taking a temporary leave from our jobs to fix their crappy drivers - as long as they also documented them. But just pointing to our volunteer work as the source for the drivers they can't/won't provide doesn't seem to me to be the least bit respectful towards us or the users in general!


Yes José.. it was so funny when i read it that i didn't ruin you the surprise!
Speechless  :Very Happy:

----------


## olmo62

LOL  :Smile: 

Intel Can't Ship Their Own Driver With Their MeeGo OS !!!

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item&px=ODQxOA

----------


## Cifra

Well, it doesn't have to be shipped, it could just be made available to download, like restricted drivers in Ubuntu.

----------


## AdamWill

Yeah, that thread is pretty pathetic. I don't know why Intel keeps trying to feed us this weak line about how Poulsbo wasn't meant for netbooks and it's all the manufacturers' fault for 'repurposing' it. Come on - we all know the relationship between major hardware vendors and Intel is tighter than that. Acer, Sony etc don't just say 'Hey, Intel, ship me a hundred thousand Poulsbo, pronto'. There's a lot more communication than that. We all know that if Intel really didn't want vendors to put Poulsbo into netbooks, practically speaking, they could have stopped it happening, at least with the major vendors with whom they have long-standing relationships. Maybe they can't stop some yum-cha operation in the back streets of Shenzhen knocking a few no-name laptops out with whatever the hell components they like, but when it comes to top 5 hardware companies, it's a little different.

----------


## .fly

Hi there,

thank you all for the hard work to get gma500/poulsbo support in lucid running! However, I am having soem problems with it:

I installed lucid and then added the ppa to my sources, installed the driver. On reboot it gives me just a black screen. However, the system responds to the power switch. If I press the button, I see the kernel shutdown messages.

I tried a couple of boot options, e.g. as I only have 1GB RAM, I used mem=900 down to mem=500 with no effect at all.

If I boot into the rescue-root shell I can load the psb module, resolution changes and it uses a fb-console. The dmesg looks like this:



```
[   78.227258] Linux agpgart interface v0.103
[   78.323770] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
[   78.370902] psb 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[   78.370914] psb 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   78.370984] [drm] psb - 5.0.1.0046
[   78.388036] [drm:psb_do_init] *ERROR* Debug is 0x00000000
[   78.398799] psb 0000:00:02.0: firmware: requesting msvdx_fw.bin
[   78.425864] [drm] SGX core id = 0x01130000
[   78.425872] [drm] SGX core rev major = 0x01, minor = 0x02
[   78.425877] [drm] SGX core rev maintenance = 0x01, designer = 0x00
[   78.427898] [drm] intel_lvds_init: OpRegion has the VBT address
[   78.427912] [drm] intel_lvds_init: The bdb->signature is BIOS_DATA_BLOCK �, the bdb_off is 48
[   78.427937] [drm] intel_lvds_init: BLC Data in BIOS VBT tables: datasize=0 paneltype=7                                 type=0x01 pol=0x01 freq=0x00c8 minlevel=0x00                                    i2caddr=0x58 cmd=0xaa 
[   78.427954] [drm] intel_lvds_init: the CoreClock is 200
[   78.427961] [drm] intel_lvds_init: sku_value is 0x00800000
[   78.427965] [drm] intel_lvds_init: sku_bMaxResEnableInt is 0
[   78.430908] [drm] intel_lvds_set_backlight: the level is 100
[   78.430916] [drm] LVDSI2CSetBacklight: the slave_addr is 0x2c, the backlight value is 0
[   78.437450] [drm:LVDSI2CSetBacklight] *ERROR* msg: i2c_transfer error
[   78.538261] [drm] unable to read EDID block.
[   78.702264] [drm] unable to read EDID block.
[   78.858262] [drm] unable to read EDID block.
[   78.912099] [drm] LVDS: no EDID data from device, reading ACPI _DDC data.
[   78.912464] psb 0000:00:02.0: LVDS: EDID invalid.
[   78.916997] [drm] intel_sdvo_init: sku_value is 0x00800000
[   78.917005] [drm] intel_sdvo_init: sku_bSDVOEnable is 1
[   79.259118] [drm] non TV is attaced
[   79.291439] [drm] intel_sdvo_init: sku_value is 0x00800000
[   79.291445] [drm] intel_sdvo_init: sku_bSDVOEnable is 1
[   79.414865] [drm] non TV is attaced
[   79.434780] [drm] get attached displays=0x1,0x0,connectedouputs=0x1
[   79.696144] detear is disabled
[   79.812625] [drm] RGB0-1: set mode 1920x1200 15
[   79.982561] [drm] RGB0-1: set mode 1920x1200 17
[   80.419659] [drm] fb0: psbfb frame buffer device
[   80.514167] [drm] RGB0-1: set mode 1920x1200 13
[   80.545347] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 240x75
[   80.918998] [drm] Initialized psb 4.41.1 20090416 on minor 0
```

My computer model is a fitPC2, so I can't use the "internal" LVDS. The monitor is connected via HDMI/DVI. 1920x1200 seems to be the right resolution. Using startx gives me again a black screen with no way to rest but pressing the hw power button -- it then shutdowns just fine and displays the shutdown process.

Output from xorg:


```

X.Org X Server 1.7.6
Release Date: 2010-03-17
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-27-server i686 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux trauerweide 2.6.32-24-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jul 5 09:22:14 UTC 2010 i686
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-generic root=UUID=53470be2-0d41-4062-89af-6a4c666f5580 ro
Build Date: 16 June 2010  09:31:32AM
xorg-server 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7.2 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support) 
Current version of pixman: 0.16.4
    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jul 26 11:37:35 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) Using config directory: "/usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d"
(==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
(==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
(==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using the first device section listed.
(**) |   |-->Device "Configured Video Device"
(==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
    Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
    /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
    built-ins
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
(II) Loader magic: 0x81f0e80
(II) Module ABI versions:
    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
    X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
    X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
    X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) using VT number 8

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:8108:8086:8119 Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller rev 7, Mem @ 0xd8080000/524288, 0xd0000000/134217728, 0xd8020000/131072, I/O @ 0x00001800/8
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX enabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "psb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/psb_drv.so
(II) Module psb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.32.0
    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) Debug: psbSetup
(II) PSB: driver for Intel GMA500 chipsets: Intel GMA500
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for psb
(II) Debug: psbProbe
(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
(--) Chipset Intel GMA500 found
(II) PSB(0): Debug: Allocating new device
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbPreInit
(II) PSB(0): psb_drv - 2.2.0.32L.0027
(II) Loading sub module "vbe"
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so
(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) PSB(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
    "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(==) PSB(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(--) PSB(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x0
(==) PSB(0): RGB weight 888
(==) PSB(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) PSB(0): Use hardware cursor.
(==) PSB(0): Not using ACPI for LVDS detection.
(II) Loading sub module "dri"
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbPreinitXpsb
(II) Loading sub module "Xpsb"
(II) LoadModule: "Xpsb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/Xpsb.so
(II) Module Xpsb: vendor="Tungsten Graphics Inc."
    compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 0.1.0
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbDeviceScreenInit
(II) PSB(0): Debug: Initializing device
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) PSB(0): Debug: MMIO virtual address is 0xb7868000
(--) PSB(0): Mapped PCI MMIO at physical address 0xd8080000
    with size 512 kiB
(EE) PSB(0): the stolenBase is:0x3f800000
(--) PSB(0): Detected 8060 kiB of "stolen" memory set aside as video RAM.
(EE) PSB(0): screnIndex is:0;fbPhys is:0x3f800000; fbsize is:0x007df000
(--) PSB(0): Mapped graphics aperture at physical address 0x3f800000
    with size 7 MiB
(II) PSB(0): Debug: DRM device init
(II) PSB(0): Poulsbo MemClock 533, CoreClock 200
(II) PSB(0): Poulsbo Latencies 324 744 210 450
(II) PSB(0): sku_value is 0x00800000, sku_bSDVOEnable is 1, sku_bMaxResEnableInt is 0
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbInitOutputs
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbLVDSInit
(II) PSB(0): Output LVDS0 has no monitor section
(II) Debug: i830_psbOutputInit
(II) PSB(0): I2C bus "LVDSBLC_B" initialized.
(II) PSB(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.
(II) PSB(0): I2C device "LVDSBLC_B:BLC Control" registered at address 0x58.
(II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_psbDDCGetModes
(II) PSB(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) PSB(0): EDID for output LVDS0
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) PSB(0): initializing int10
(II) PSB(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum
(II) PSB(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) PSB(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) PSB(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) PSB(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 8000 kB
(II) PSB(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r)Poulsbo Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS
(II) PSB(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
(II) PSB(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation
(II) PSB(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r)Poulsbo Graphics Controller
(II) PSB(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0
(II) PSB(0): Found panel mode in BIOS VBT tables:
(II) PSB(0): Modeline "0x0"x0.0    0.00  0 0 0 0  0 0 0 0 (0.0 kHz)
(II) PSB(0): BLC Data in BIOS VBT tables: datasize=0 paneltype=7                      type=0x01 pol=0x01 freq=0x00c8 minlevel=0x00                         i2caddr=0x58 cmd=0xaa 
(II) Debug: i830_psbPtrAddToList
(II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_psbSDVOInit
xf86TokenToOptinfo: table is NULL
(II) PSB(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" initialized.
(II) PSB(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" registered at address 0x70.
(II) PSB(0): I2C bus "SDVOB DDC Bus" initialized.
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 02                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_DEVICE_CAPS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 3C 06 01 01 01 01 00 (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: sdvo_get_capabilities, caps.output_flags=1
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 0B                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_ATTACHED_DISPLAYS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 01 00                   (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 0B                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_ATTACHED_DISPLAYS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 01 00                   (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 0B                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_ATTACHED_DISPLAYS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 01 00                   (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Output TMDS-1 has no monitor section
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 05 01 00                   (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_ACTIVE_OUTPUTS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 10 00                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_TARGET_INPUT)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 1D                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_INPUT_PIXEL_CLOCK_RANGE)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: C4 09 20 4E             (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 9D                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_SUPP_ENCODE)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Not supported)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbSDVOInit: check HDMI device fail, no HDMI device
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 8E 00                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_COLORIMETRY)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO device VID/DID: 02:3C.06, clock range 25.0MHz - 200.0MHz, input 1: Y, input 2: N, output 1: Y, output 2: N
(II) Debug: i830_psbPtrAddToList
(II) Debug: i830_psbOutputCompat
(II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_psbOutputTypesToIndex
(II) PSB(0): Debug: Output crtc mask is 0x00000002, compat mask is 0x00000001
(II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_psbOutputTypesToIndex
(II) PSB(0): Debug: Output crtc mask is 0x00000001, compat mask is 0x00000002
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbInitCrtcs
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcInit
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcInit
(II) Debug: i830_psbOutputEnableCrtcForAllScreens
(II) Debug: Marking crtc 0 as available for all screens.
(II) Debug: i830_psbOutputEnableCrtcForAllScreens
(II) Debug: Marking crtc 1 as available for all screens.
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbDeviceFinishInit
(II) Debug: Really running psbDeviceFinishInit
(++) PSB(0): i830_psbSaveHWState
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbOutputSave
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbLVDSSave
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_save
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 20                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_CLOCK_RATE_MULT)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 01                      (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Current clock rate multiplier: 1
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 04                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_ACTIVE_OUTPUTS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 01 00                   (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug:  --save_active_outputs is 1
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 10 00                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_TARGET_INPUT)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 12                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_INPUT_TIMINGS_PART1)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 2B 3C 80 A0 70 B0 23 40 (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 13                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_INPUT_TIMINGS_PART2)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 30 20 37 00 18 00 00 00 (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 11 01 00                   (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_TARGET_OUTPUT)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 18                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_OUTPUT_TIMINGS_PART1)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 2B 3C 80 A0 70 B0 23 40 (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 19                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_OUTPUT_TIMINGS_PART2)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 30 20 37 00 18 00 00 00 (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 06 00 3F 1D 82             (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_IN_OUT_MAP)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcSave pipe 0.
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcSave pipe 1.
(==) PSB(0): Shadow framebuffer disabled
(II) Loading sub module "exa"
(II) LoadModule: "exa"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so
(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.5.0
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(==) PSB(0): Acceleration enabled
(==) PSB(0): [EXA] Allocate 32768 kiB for EXA pixmap cache.
(==) PSB(0): [EXA] Allocate 4 kiB for scratch memory.
(II) Debug: i830_psbOutputAssignToScreen
(II) PSB(0): Output "TMDS-1" is assigned to this screen.
(II) Debug: i830_psbOutputAssignToScreen
(II) PSB(0): Output "LVDS0" is assigned to this screen.
(II) PSB(0): Searching for matching Poulsbo mode(s):
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbLVDSDetect 1
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbGetLidStatus lidState= 0
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbLVDSGetModes
(II) PSB(0): EDID for output LVDS0
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbLVDSModeValid
(II) PSB(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS0
(II) PSB(0): Modeline "0x0"x0.0    0.00  0 0 0 0  0 0 0 0 (0.0 kHz)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_detect 1
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 0E                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_ACTIVE_HOT_PLUG)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 01 00                   (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 0D 01 00                   (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_ACTIVE_HOT_PLUG)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 0E                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_ACTIVE_HOT_PLUG)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_dpms 0, active_outputs=1
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 03                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_TRAINED_INPUTS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 01                      (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 05 01 00                   (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_ACTIVE_OUTPUTS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 02                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_DEVICE_CAPS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 02 3C 06 01 01 01 01 00 (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 0B                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_ATTACHED_DISPLAYS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 01 00                   (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 9D                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_SUPP_ENCODE)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Not supported)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbSDVOInit: check HDMI device fail, no HDMI device
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 07 01 00 00 00             (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_IN_OUT_MAP)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: get attached displays=0x1,0x0,connectedouputs=0x1
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_get_modes
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO_DEVICE_CRT || SDVO_DEVICE_TMDS
(II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_psbDDCGetModes
(II) PSB(0): I2C device "SDVOB DDC Bus:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(II) PSB(0): I2C device "SDVOB DDC Bus:DDC control interface" registered at address 0x6E.
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(II) PSB(0): EDID for output TMDS-1
(II) PSB(0): Manufacturer: HWP  Model: 26f7  Serial#: 16843009
(II) PSB(0): Year: 2009  Week: 2
(II) PSB(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) PSB(0): Digital Display Input
(II) PSB(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 54  vert.: 35
(II) PSB(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) PSB(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off
(II) PSB(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) PSB(0): Default color space is primary color space
(II) PSB(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) PSB(0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.328   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.600
(II) PSB(0): blueX: 0.149 blueY: 0.060   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328
(II) PSB(0): Supported established timings:
(II) PSB(0): 720x400@70Hz
(II) PSB(0): 640x480@60Hz
(II) PSB(0): 640x480@75Hz
(II) PSB(0): 800x600@60Hz
(II) PSB(0): 800x600@75Hz
(II) PSB(0): 832x624@75Hz
(II) PSB(0): 1024x768@60Hz
(II) PSB(0): 1024x768@75Hz
(II) PSB(0): 1280x1024@75Hz
(II) PSB(0): 1152x864@75Hz
(II) PSB(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) PSB(0): Supported standard timings:
(II) PSB(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513
(II) PSB(0): #1: hsize: 1600  vsize 1000  refresh: 60  vid: 169
(II) PSB(0): #2: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553
(II) PSB(0): #3: hsize: 1680  vsize 1050  refresh: 60  vid: 179
(II) PSB(0): #4: hsize: 1920  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 209
(II) PSB(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) PSB(0): clock: 154.0 MHz   Image Size:  546 x 352 mm
(II) PSB(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 1968  h_sync_end 2000 h_blank_end 2080 h_border: 0
(II) PSB(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1203  v_sync_end 1209 v_blanking: 1235 v_border: 0
(II) PSB(0): Monitor name: HP LP2475w
(II) PSB(0): Ranges: V min: 48 V max: 85 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 94 kHz, PixClock max 170 MHz
(II) PSB(0): Serial No: CZC90202RP
(II) PSB(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) PSB(0):     00ffffffffffff0022f0f72601010101
(II) PSB(0):     0213010380362378eece50a3544c9926
(II) PSB(0):     0f5054a56b808140a900a940b300d100
(II) PSB(0):     010101010101283c80a070b023403020
(II) PSB(0):     360022602100001a000000fc00485020
(II) PSB(0):     4c5032343735770a2020000000fd0030
(II) PSB(0):     551e5e11000a202020202020000000ff
(II) PSB(0):     00435a43393032303252500a2020006d
(II) PSB(0): EDID vendor "HWP", prod id 9975
(II) PSB(0): Debug: Try to get edid_mon
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_mode_valid
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_mode_valid
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_mode_valid
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_mode_valid
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_mode_valid
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_mode_valid
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_mode_valid
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_mode_valid
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_mode_valid
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_mode_valid
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_mode_valid
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_mode_valid
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_mode_valid
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_mode_valid
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_mode_valid
(II) PSB(0): Printing probed modes for output TMDS-1
(II) PSB(0): Modeline "1920x1200"x60.0  154.00  1920 1968 2000 2080  1200 1203 1209 1235 +hsync -vsync (74.0 kHz)
(II) PSB(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x60.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz)
(II) PSB(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x59.9  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz)
(II) PSB(0): Modeline "1600x1000"x60.0  133.14  1600 1704 1872 2144  1000 1001 1004 1035 -hsync +vsync (62.1 kHz)
(II) PSB(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) PSB(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) PSB(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) PSB(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) PSB(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) PSB(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) PSB(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) PSB(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) PSB(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) PSB(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) PSB(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) PSB(0): Output LVDS0 connected
(II) PSB(0): Output TMDS-1 connected
(II) PSB(0): Using sloppy heuristic for initial modes
(II) PSB(0): Output LVDS0 using initial mode 0x0
(II) PSB(0): Output TMDS-1 using initial mode 640x480
(II) PSB(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.
(II) Debug: i830_psbOutputDisableCrtcForOtherScreens
(II) Debug: Grabbing crtc 0 for screen 0
(II) Debug: i830_psbOutputDisableCrtcForOtherScreens
(II) Debug: Grabbing crtc 1 for screen 0
(==) PSB(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbScreenInit
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbDRIScreenInit
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SAREA size is 8192
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:0:2:0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3
(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.
(II) PSB(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.
(II) PSB(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0x3f800000
(II) PSB(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) PSB(0): X context handle = 0x1
(II) PSB(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler
(II) PSB(0): [drm] Allocated device DRM context 2.
(II) [drm] Irq handler installed for IRQ 16.
(II) PSB(0): Debug: PsbDRIUpdateScanouts
(II) PSB(0): Debug: Shadow
(II) PSB(0): Debug: Calling fbScreenInit.
(II) PSB(0): Debug: Fix up visuals.
(II) PSB(0): Debug: fbPictureInitInit
(II) PSB(0): Using default MigrationHeuristic: greedy
(II) EXA(0): Driver allocated offscreen pixmaps
(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
(II)         Solid
(II)         Copy
(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)
(II)         UploadToScreen
(II) PSB(0): Debug: Backing store
(==) PSB(0): Backing store disabled
(==) PSB(0): Silken mouse enabled
(==) PSB(0): DPMS enabled
(II) PSB(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbLVDSCreateResources
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbLVDSSetProperty
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbLVDSSetProperty  panelfitting 0
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbLVDSSetProperty
(II) PSB(0): Debug: BLCType=1 Backlightg level = 100
(EE) PSB(0): Probe Address LVDSBLC_B Slave 0x58 failed.
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbLVDSSetProperty BLC level 100(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 27                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_SUPPORTED_TV_FORMATS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00 00 00 00 00       (Not supported)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 84                         (II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00 00                   (Not supported)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: TVStandard is 1, TVStdBitmask is 1
(II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_sdvo_set_tvoutputs_formats, format is NTSC_M
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 5A 00 00                   (II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Not supported)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_sdvo_set_hue, hue is 0
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 5D 00 00                   (II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Not supported)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_sdvo_set_brightness, brightness is 0
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 60 00 00                   (II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Not supported)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_sdvo_set_contrast, contrast is 0
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 63 00 00                   (II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Not supported)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_sdvo_set_horzontal_overscan, x overscan is 0
(II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_sdvo_set_vertical_overscan, y overscan is 0, status is 0
(II) PSB(0): [DRI] installation complete
(II) PSB(0): Debug: PsbDRIUpdateScanouts
(II) PSB(0): Debug: Buffer 0 rotation 0 handle 0x383b8604
Xpsb - 5.0.1.0046
(II) PSB(0): [Xpsb] Disable hog plug daemon in PSB driver.
(II) PSB(0): [Xpsb] Started kernel request thread.
(II) PSB(0): Xpsb extension for 3D engine acceleration enabled.
(II) PSB(0): Set up textured video
(II) PSB(0): Xv video acceleration enabled.
(II) PSB(0): Initializing HW Cursor.
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbEnterVT 1
(EE) PSB(0): has_fbdev is true
(++) PSB(0): i830_psbSaveHWState
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbOutputSave
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbLVDSSave
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_save
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 20                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_CLOCK_RATE_MULT)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 01                      (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Current clock rate multiplier: 1
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 04                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_ACTIVE_OUTPUTS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 01 00                   (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug:  --save_active_outputs is 1
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 10 00                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_TARGET_INPUT)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 12                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_INPUT_TIMINGS_PART1)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 2B 3C 80 A0 70 B0 23 40 (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 13                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_INPUT_TIMINGS_PART2)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 30 20 37 00 18 00 00 00 (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 11 01 00                   (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_TARGET_OUTPUT)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 18                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_OUTPUT_TIMINGS_PART1)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 2B 3C 80 A0 70 B0 23 40 (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 19                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_OUTPUT_TIMINGS_PART2)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 30 20 37 00 18 00 00 00 (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 06 00 3F 1D 82             (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_IN_OUT_MAP)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcSave pipe 0.
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcSave pipe 1.
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbSetVGAOff
(II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_psbCrtcSetupCursors
(II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_psbCrtcHWCursorAlloc
(II) PSB(0): Debug: Cursor 0 ARGB addresses 0x3f800000, 0x00000000
(II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_psbCrtcHWCursorAlloc
(II) PSB(0): Debug: Cursor 1 ARGB addresses 0x3f805000, 0x00000000
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbLVDSDPMS
(II) Debug: PanelPower Status = 0x00000000
(II) Debug: Pipe B PLL 0x04801203
(II) Debug: Pipe B Enabled 0x00000000
(II) PSB(0): Debug: BLCType=1 Backlightg level = 0
(EE) PSB(0): Probe Address LVDSBLC_B Slave 0x58 failed.
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_dpms 3, active_outputs=1
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 05 01 00                   (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_ACTIVE_OUTPUTS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcDpms pipe 0
(II) PSB(0): Debug: Crtc DPMS Off
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcDpms pipe 1
(II) PSB(0): Debug: Crtc DPMS Off
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcLock
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_mode_fixup,mode name is 640x480
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcModeFixup, NULL
(II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_psbOutputPrepare, output->dpms,off
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_dpms 3, active_outputs=1
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 05 01 00                   (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_ACTIVE_OUTPUTS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcPrepare
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcDpms pipe 0
(II) PSB(0): Debug: Crtc DPMS Off
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcModeSet
(II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_psbCrtcModeSet
(II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_psbGetCoreClockSpeed
(II) PSB(0): Debug: chosen: dotclock 115200 vco 2304000 ((m 120, m1 20, m2 8), n 3, (p 20, p1 2, p2 10))
(II) PSB(0): Debug: clock regs: 0xd4021230, 0x00031408
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbPipeSetBase
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_mode_set
(II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_sdvo_mode_set,active_outputs=0x1,mode_name=640x480
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 11 00 00                   (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_TARGET_OUTPUT)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 10 00                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_TARGET_INPUT)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 11 01 00                   (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_TARGET_OUTPUT)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 16 4E 0C 80 C8 20 E0 14 10 (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_OUTPUT_TIMINGS_PART1)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 17 10 40 13 00 18 00 00 00 (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_OUTPUT_TIMINGS_PART2)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 14 4E 0C 80 C8 20 E0 14 10 (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_INPUT_TIMINGS_PART1)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 15 10 40 13 00 18 00 00 00 (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_INPUT_TIMINGS_PART2)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 21 08                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CLOCK_RATE_MULT)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 07 01 00 00 00             (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_IN_OUT_MAP)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcGammaSet
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcLoadLut 0xa16a340 
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcCommit, crtc->dpms
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcDpms pipe 0
(II) PSB(0): Debug: Crtc DPMS On / Sb /SS 
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcLoadLut 0xa16a340 
(II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_psbOutputCommi, output->dpms, ont
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_dpms 0, active_outputs=1
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 03                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_TRAINED_INPUTS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 01                      (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 05 01 00                   (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_ACTIVE_OUTPUTS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcUnlock
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcLock
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbLVDSModeFixup
(II) Debug: i830_psbOutputDisableCrtcForOtherScreens
(II) Debug: Grabbing crtc 0 for screen 0
(II) Debug: i830_psbOutputDisableCrtcForOtherScreens
(II) Debug: Grabbing crtc 1 for screen 0
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcModeFixup, NULL
(II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_psbOutputPrepare, output->dpms,off
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbLVDSDPMS
(II) Debug: PanelPower Status = 0x00000000
(II) Debug: Pipe B PLL 0x04801203
(II) Debug: Pipe B Enabled 0x00000000
(II) PSB(0): Debug: BLCType=1 Backlightg level = 0
(EE) PSB(0): Probe Address LVDSBLC_B Slave 0x58 failed.
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcPrepare
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcDpms pipe 1
(II) PSB(0): Debug: Crtc DPMS Off
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcModeSet
(II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_psbCrtcModeSet

Fatal server error:
Couldn't find PLL settings for mode!


Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
     at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbLeaveVT
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcDpms pipe 0
(II) PSB(0): Debug: Crtc DPMS On / Sb /SS 
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcLoadLut 0xa16a340 
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcDpms pipe 1
(II) PSB(0): Debug: Crtc DPMS On / Sb /SS 
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcLoadLut 0xa16ad68 
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbLVDSDPMS
(II) Debug: PanelPower Status = 0x00000000
(II) Debug: Pipe B PLL 0x84801203
(II) Debug: Pipe B Enabled 0x80000000
(II) PSB(0): Debug: BLCType=1 Backlightg level = 0
(EE) PSB(0): Probe Address LVDSBLC_B Slave 0x58 failed.
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_dpms 1, active_outputs=1
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 05 01 00                   (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_ACTIVE_OUTPUTS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_psbCrtcSaveCursors
(II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_psbCrtcHWCursorSave
(II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_psbCrtcHWCursorSave
(II) Debug: psbScanoutDestroy
(II) PSB(0): Debug: PsbDRIUpdateScanouts
(II) Debug: psbRestoreHWState
(II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_psbOutputDPMS
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbLVDSDPMS
(II) Debug: PanelPower Status = 0x00000000
(II) Debug: Pipe B PLL 0x84801203
(II) Debug: Pipe B Enabled 0x80000000
(II) PSB(0): Debug: BLCType=1 Backlightg level = 0
(EE) PSB(0): Probe Address LVDSBLC_B Slave 0x58 failed.
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_dpms 3, active_outputs=1
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 05 01 00                   (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_ACTIVE_OUTPUTS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcDpms pipe 0
(II) PSB(0): Debug: Crtc DPMS Off
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcDpms pipe 1
(II) PSB(0): Debug: Crtc DPMS Off
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcRestore pipe 0.
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcDpms pipe 0
(II) PSB(0): Debug: Crtc DPMS Off
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcRestore pipe 1.
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcDpms pipe 1
(II) PSB(0): Debug: Crtc DPMS Off
(II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_psbOutputRestore
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbLVDSRestore
(II) Debug: PanelPower Status = 0x00000000
(II) Debug: Pipe B PLL 0x04801203
(II) Debug: Pipe B Enabled 0x00000000
(II) PSB(0): Debug: BLCType=1 Backlightg level = 0
(EE) PSB(0): Probe Address LVDSBLC_B Slave 0x58 failed.
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_restore
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 05 00 00                   (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_ACTIVE_OUTPUTS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 11 01 00                   (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_TARGET_OUTPUT)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 16 2B 3C 80 A0 70 B0 23 40 (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_OUTPUT_TIMINGS_PART1)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 17 30 20 37 00 18 00 00 00 (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_OUTPUT_TIMINGS_PART2)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 10 00                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_TARGET_INPUT)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 14 2B 3C 80 A0 70 B0 23 40 (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_INPUT_TIMINGS_PART1)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 15 30 20 37 00 18 00 00 00 (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_INPUT_TIMINGS_PART2)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 21 01                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CLOCK_RATE_MULT)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 03                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_TRAINED_INPUTS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 01                      (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 05 01 00                   (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_ACTIVE_OUTPUTS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) Debug: psbLockMM
(II) [drm] Irq handler uninstalled.
 ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
```

Thanks in advance for your help.

----------


## m0dcm

There's a video that was posted on Youtube with the title - 
*Meego 1.0 Netbook UX on Joggler (Poulsbo/US15W/GMA500) with EMGD driver*

The URL for this - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnwfVtHuhoI
It also mentions -
Meego 1.0 Netbook UX on Joggler (Poulsbo/US15W/GMA500) with EMGD driver.

Userspace :-
http://repo.meego.com/MeeGo/builds/1.... - 1636 EMGD stuff

Kernel :-
Friday Jun 18th 2010 commit - http://meego.gitorious.org/meego-os-b... thanks - stskeeps

There may be hope for other GMA500 targets!

Those over there are not giants but windmills - http://jogglerwiki.info/index.php?tit...

Is this a windup that the GMA500 works in a distro of Linux?

----------


## lucazade

> My computer model is a fitPC2, so I can't use the "internal" LVDS. The monitor is connected via HDMI/DVI. 1920x1200 seems to be the right resolution. Using startx gives me again a black screen with no way to rest but pressing the hw power button -- it then shutdowns just fine and displays the shutdown process.


This issue is already been reported but no solution from what i remember.
The fit-PC2 is a tiny PC computer based on Atom Z530, it is not a netbook, so it doesn't have an internal lcd panel.

Did karmic with PSB driver work? (not using the iegd driver)
If it works look at that xorg.conf and try it on lucid.

----------


## yvesdm3000

> Hi there,
> 
> thank you all for the hard work to get gma500/poulsbo support in lucid running! However, I am having soem problems with it:
> 
> I installed lucid and then added the ppa to my sources, installed the driver. On reboot it gives me just a black screen. However, the system responds to the power switch. If I press the button, I see the kernel shutdown messages.
> 
> I tried a couple of boot options, e.g. as I only have 1GB RAM, I used mem=900 down to mem=500 with no effect at all.
> 
> If I boot into the rescue-root shell I can load the psb module, resolution changes and it uses a fb-console. The dmesg looks like this:
> ...


Looks like your monitor isn't being detected correctly...
Could you find a smaller screen and at least test it with that screen? I'll see if I can hook up one of my samsung 24" monitors to my tiny little pad and see what happens...

-Yves

----------


## lucazade

> ..fitPC2 black screen..


try also the xorg.conf suggested here: http://www.fit-pc2.com/wiki/index.ph...ng_Ubuntu_9.04

or Adam suggestion for external monitor:
http://www.happyassassin.net/2010/07...for-fedora-13/

----------


## yvesdm3000

> I almost find it funny how one of the intel guys in that forum tries to switch the responsibility of maintaining a driver to us! Well, if they want to pay, and can convince our bosses, I *think* you, me, Yves and Vitaly (maybe even AdamW) wouldn't mind taking a temporary leave from our jobs to fix their crappy drivers - as long as they also documented them. But just pointing to our volunteer work as the source for the drivers they can't/won't provide doesn't seem to me to be the least bit respectful towards us or the users in general!


Making the source available of the xorg part should be enough, not hard at all but it stays an Intel decision... It seems like they are using the Imagination opengl libraries and have built an xorg driver on top of that, similar to our current driver that uses an older binary blob. I'm even wondering if it's possible and how hard it would be to replace the binary blob by the Imagination libraries from Meego (And we have header files and stuff from SDK's from other platforms). And I'm not sure if the libraries would do all the OpenGL stuff like our blob does or that we have to interface them to Mesa ourselves (or Gallium3D). Maybe I should install MeeGo first and see how they interface their driver to the kernel, that's still an unknown to me.

-Yves

----------


## cgriffith

gang,

Yeah, Intel just won't answer my question.  "Will this chip be supported in a decent manner in netbooks?", yes or no.  A few months back I was told that IEGD drivers would see a new release timed with Meego 1.0 that would work with kernel 2.6.35 and xserver 1.8.  So I have been patiently awaiting.  That is really all we need.  Just a regular release of the blob and open source parts.  We can do the rest of making it work with our favorite distro.  But they seem to not really care.

We keep getting the same answers that just point in another direction.  A.) It is up to your disto to support you on this hardware.  B) It is up to your hardware vendor to support you.  C.) IEGD drivers will support your chip, but when asked about why it is not fully supported I get, well these drivers are meant for embedded systems, not your netbook.  That is works at all is just luck.  D.) We are just developers, you need to complain to your Intel Rep. (um, I don't have an intel rep).  E.) There is nothing we can do, cause we don't own the IP.  Etc, etc., etc. 

Thank you very much Lucazade, yvesdm3000, jbernardo, for all your hard work.  I have not taken the plunge an upgraded to Lucid yet, but if I do, it is only because of your work.  

Not sure if anyone here saw this as well http://www.economist.com/blogs/newsb...dellscookiejar

----------


## whitefort

MANY thanks for all the hard work on this. It's a really wonderful gift to the community.

I have a question (sorry if it's been answered in the thread already - if so I couldn't find it (But there are >1500 messages now!!))

Since I got my graphics card running, I've been afraid to run any updates in case I lose my graphics - but there have been some new kernels since then and I'd like to keep up to date.

I'd be really grateful if someone could tell me in advance.  After a kernel upgrade, am I likely to have problems, and if so, what would be the easiest way to fix them?

Thanks.

----------


## AdamWill

> Looks like your monitor isn't being detected correctly...
> Could you find a smaller screen and at least test it with that screen? I'll see if I can hook up one of my samsung 24" monitors to my tiny little pad and see what happens...
> 
> -Yves


It's not that, exactly. It detects the external monitor fine. However, it thinks an 'internal display' (an LVDS) is present too (I actually suspect psb is hardwired to assume the existence of one...), can't probe it (since it isn't), so falls back to a safe resolution - 640x480 - which it isn't able to display properly on the external monitor. I think a custom xorg.conf to disable the LVDS output should be all you need to make it work, I'll roll one for you in a minute (in a meeting right now).

----------


## yvesdm3000

> MANY thanks for all the hard work on this. It's a really wonderful gift to the community.
> 
> I have a question (sorry if it's been answered in the thread already - if so I couldn't find it (But there are >1500 messages now!!))
> 
> Since I got my graphics card running, I've been afraid to run any updates in case I lose my graphics - but there have been some new kernels since then and I'd like to keep up to date.
> 
> I'd be really grateful if someone could tell me in advance.  After a kernel upgrade, am I likely to have problems, and if so, what would be the easiest way to fix them?
> 
> Thanks.


I did an upgrade of the kernel last week. Make sure you have the psb-kernel package ready so you can recompile it against your new kernel.

-Yves

----------


## yvesdm3000

> It's not that, exactly. It detects the external monitor fine. However, it thinks an 'internal display' (an LVDS) is present too (I actually suspect psb is hardwired to assume the existence of one...), can't probe it (since it isn't), so falls back to a safe resolution - 640x480 - which it isn't able to display properly on the external monitor. I think a custom xorg.conf to disable the LVDS output should be all you need to make it work, I'll roll one for you in a minute (in a meeting right now).


Might better post a bugreport on the google-code page so it's at least seen as a bug ?

Edit: Oh, you probably meant it's hardwired to the chip to make it see a digital panel?

-Yves

----------


## .fly

> try also the xorg.conf suggested here: http://www.fit-pc2.com/wiki/index.ph...ng_Ubuntu_9.04
> 
> or Adam suggestion for external monitor:
> http://www.happyassassin.net/2010/07...for-fedora-13/


Thanks so much for pointing that out to me. I haven't tried 3d or va support, but installing from ppa with the compulab-xorg.conf did at least give me a system working at 1920x1200 with decent performance! 

off-topic: I just realised that my previous posting might have been misplaced in threaded view. Sorry for that.

----------


## lucazade

> Thanks so much for pointing that out to me. I haven't tried 3d or va support, but installing from ppa with the compulab-xorg.conf did at least give me a system working at 1920x1200 with decent performance! 
> 
> off-topic: I just realised that my previous posting might have been misplaced in threaded view. Sorry for that.


I'm happy you got it working!

----------


## LifeTheHound

> Workaround for suspend (tested on acer 751h and asus T91MT)
> 
> Remove the package vbetool and suspend using the command:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo s2ram --force
> ```


That's wonderful, but is there any way to configure a launcher to do this (like create a shortcut with the "sudo s2ram --force" command) we can click on to suspend? Silly Ubuntu won't let me make a launcher that calls sudo. Sadly, linux is still somewhat useless on the Vaio P to my friend, who won't touch a commandline if her life depended on it. 

So close. I just need to find a way to make silly Ubuntu let the user click to suspend! I'm sure people have made launchers with admin privileges before. 

Recap: need "click to suspend" launcher!  :Wink:  Thanks so much for the custom ISO -- it's what I'm using on the P. Windows tear horribly when moved, no desktop effects, but that's insignificant. Just need proper suspend. 

Oh, bug: wifi stops working after resume.  :Wink:  This is a problem with linux in general though, since it happens on all of my laptops. Oh linux. XD

----------


## lucazade

> Silly Ubuntu won't let me make a launcher that calls sudo. Sadly, linux is still somewhat useless on the Vaio P to my friend, who won't touch a commandline if her life depended on it.


Linux let you do everything, also a simple launcher  :Smile: 



```
gksu 's2ram --force'
```

sudo is for terminal
gksu (kdesu) for gui launcher

----------


## mikewhatever

> That's wonderful, but is there any way to configure a launcher to do this (like create a shortcut with the "sudo s2ram --force" command) we can click on to suspend? Silly Ubuntu won't let me make a launcher that calls sudo. Sadly, linux is still somewhat useless on the Vaio P to my friend, who won't touch a commandline if her life depended on it. 
> 
> So close. I just need to find a way to make silly Ubuntu let the user click to suspend! I'm sure people have made launchers with admin privileges before. 
> 
> Recap: need "click to suspend" launcher!  Thanks so much for the custom ISO -- it's what I'm using on the P. Windows tear horribly when moved, no desktop effects, but that's insignificant. Just need proper suspend.


Think there were discussions on how to integrate the suspend command a few pages back. ...yeap, page 151.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...29345&page=151




> Oh, bug: wifi stops working after resume.  This is a problem with linux in general though, since it happens on all of my laptops. Oh linux. XD


How is this related to gma500? Open a separate thread (a little less rantish, if possible) and post your hardware specs.

----------


## pjman

> Thanks for this LiveCD!
> 
> I installed it on my Dell Mini 10. Playing video's with Totem resulted in a black screen with audio. After changing the gstreamer-properties that deadhp1 suggested I now get choppy video with the audio. When I try to play these same video files in mplayer I get smooth video but no audio. 
> 
> Here's the output:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...





> pjman,
>          It sounds like(no pun intended) you need to install libopencore_amrnb in order to get sound from that file.





> I have both libopencore_amrnb0 & libopencore_amrwb0 installed - both version 0.1.2-1. I don't see libopencore_amrnb - without the "0".


I'm still having this problem. I don't fully understand why audio works in Totem but not mplayer. I'm guessing it has something to do with Totem using GStreamer and mplayer does not...? 

Is there a way to install mplayer codecs with lucazade's LiveCD that will work with these 3gp files?

Thanks again for continually making GMA500 more usable!

----------


## droidhacker

> I'm still having this problem. I don't fully understand why audio works in Totem but not mplayer. I'm guessing it has something to do with Totem using GStreamer and mplayer does not...? 
> 
> Is there a way to install mplayer codecs with lucazade's LiveCD that will work with these 3gp files?
> 
> Thanks again for continually making GMA500 more usable!


I suggest that it might have something to do with this: http://www.ffmpeg.org/general.html#SEC2

----------


## pjman

> I suggest that it might have something to do with this: http://www.ffmpeg.org/general.html#SEC2


Thanks for the link - lots of good info. Unfortunately I don't think the info there will fix the problem. I already have the opencore amrwb & amrnb codecs installed. Totem prompted the install from universe when I tried to play the files the first time.

I've been reading some older posts here on the forum regarding amr support. Some posts say that ffmpeg has to be compiled to work with amr and others say mplayer has to be compiled to work with amr. I'm not sure which - maybe both..? Also, I think all this info was before the opencore amr libraries were available in universe. To make things more confusing it sounds like at one point Mediabuntu's version of mplayer supported amr but it no longer does.

Does anyone know who maintains the version of mplayer with vaapi support in this new LiveCD? Any possible way to get opencore-amr support?

----------


## droidhacker

> Thanks for the link - lots of good info. Unfortunately I don't think the info there will fix the problem. I already have the opencore amrwb & amrnb codecs installed. Totem prompted the install from universe when I tried to play the files the first time.
> 
> I've been reading some older posts here on the forum regarding amr support. Some posts say that ffmpeg has to be compiled to work with amr and others say mplayer has to be compiled to work with amr. I'm not sure which - maybe both..? Also, I think all this info was before the opencore amr libraries were available in universe. To make things more confusing it sounds like at one point Mediabuntu's version of mplayer supported amr but it no longer does.
> 
> Does anyone know who maintains the version of mplayer with vaapi support in this new LiveCD? Any possible way to get opencore-amr support?


The "lots of good info" includes everything about compiling mplayer/ffmpeg the way you need it.

Note that mplayer source comes with its own ffmpeg, so when you compile mplayer, you're ALSO compiling ffmpeg.

----------


## pjman

> Note that mplayer source comes with its own ffmpeg, so when you compile mplayer, you're ALSO compiling ffmpeg.


Didn't know that  :Very Happy: 

Thanks!

----------


## muadibthefighter

I tried using the instructions for this but my Dell 1010 still sleeps by logging me out. Any ideas? See the next message. New to the forums.  :Smile:

----------


## muadibthefighter

> Think there were discussions on how to integrate the suspend command a few pages back. ...yeap, page 151.
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...29345&page=151
> 
> 
> 
> How is this related to gma500? Open a separate thread (a little less rantish, if possible) and post your hardware specs.


I tried using the instructions to get suspend working correctly but when I close my Dell 1010, it still suspends by logging my user out. Any ideas?

----------


## muadibthefighter

BTW, I want to thank all of you guys for working on these issues so diligently. Although this computer has been a real pain, it has been amazing to see how you guys have overcome the obstacles that Intel has thrown at us. KUDOS!

----------


## pjman

> I tried using the instructions to get suspend working correctly but when I close my Dell 1010, it still suspends by logging my user out. Any ideas?


Hi - As mentioned in a couple posts back, I also have a Dell Mini 1010. I had the new LiveCD installed but never tried getting suspend to work. One other power issue I was having was when I unplug the power cord the power management would say that my battery is at 1% and force hibernation (which of course doesn't work). I'm not sure if this was specific to my machine or a general bug for the Dell Mini 1010.

Although the awesome people in this thread have done a wonderful job trying to make the GMA500 usable with each new release I've decided to give up until things settle down a bit. Last night I went back to the 8.04 Dell restore  :Brick wall: .

----------


## fitzkarraldo

> Hi - As mentioned in a couple posts back, I also have a Dell Mini 1010. I had the new LiveCD installed but never tried getting suspend to work. One other power issue I was having was when I unplug the power cord the power management would say that my battery is at 1% and force hibernation (which of course doesn't work). I'm not sure if this was specific to my machine or a general bug for the Dell Mini 1010.


Following the tips posted in the thread I got suspend working, even if not always (sometimes X gets killed, sometimes the system blocks after coming back from suspend).

Anyway, I have the same problem when I unplug the power cable. It happened several times, according to me it seems to happen when the battery is not fully charged..

----------


## mikewhatever

That seems to be a known issue with a known workaround.



> Ubuntu shuts down after unplugging Laptop power cord
> A problem known with MSI wind and some Vostro users.
> 
> Current workaround is to open gconf-editor and browse to:
> Code:
> 
> /apps/gnome-power-manager/general
> 
> And de-select the option use_time_for_policy
> ...


http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469475

----------


## legoman666

> I tried using the instructions to get suspend working correctly but when I close my Dell 1010, it still suspends by logging my user out. Any ideas?


I have the same problem on my netbook as well. I made the changes to the suspend file and doing "sudo s2ram --force" in the terminal works fine, but pressing the suspend button doesn't.

Were we supposed to replace the entire contents of /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/hal-system-power-suspend-linux with:



```
#!/bin/sh
/sbin/s2ram –force
```

or were we just supposed to add the "/sbin/s2ram -force" like this:


```
#!/bin/sh
/sbin/s2ram -force

alarm_not_supported() {
	echo org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.AlarmNotSupported >&2
	echo Waking the system up is not supported >&2
	exit 1
}

unsupported() {
	echo org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.NotSupported >&2
	echo No suspend method found >&2
	exit 1
}

read seconds_to_sleep

# Make a suitable command line argument so that the tools can do the correct
# quirks for video resume.
# Passing the quirks to the tool allows the tool to not depend on HAL for data.
QUIRKS=""
[ "$HAL_PROP_POWER_MANAGEMENT_QUIRK_S3_BIOS" = "true" ] && QUIRKS="$QUIRKS --quirk-s3-bios"
[ "$HAL_PROP_POWER_MANAGEMENT_QUIRK_S3_MODE" = "true" ] && QUIRKS="$QUIRKS --quirk-s3-mode"
[ "$HAL_PROP_POWER_MANAGEMENT_QUIRK_DPMS_SUSPEND" = "true" ] && QUIRKS="$QUIRKS --quirk-dpms-suspend"
[ "$HAL_PROP_POWER_MANAGEMENT_QUIRK_DPMS_ON" = "true" ] && QUIRKS="$QUIRKS --quirk-dpms-on"
[ "$HAL_PROP_POWER_MANAGEMENT_QUIRK_VBESTATE_RESTORE" = "true" ] && QUIRKS="$QUIRKS --quirk-vbestate-restore"
[ "$HAL_PROP_POWER_MANAGEMENT_QUIRK_VBEMODE_RESTORE" = "true" ] && QUIRKS="$QUIRKS --quirk-vbemode-restore"
[ "$HAL_PROP_POWER_MANAGEMENT_QUIRK_VGA_MODE_3" = "true" ] && QUIRKS="$QUIRKS --quirk-vga-mode3"
[ "$HAL_PROP_POWER_MANAGEMENT_QUIRK_VBE_POST" = "true" ] && QUIRKS="$QUIRKS --quirk-vbe-post"
[ "$HAL_PROP_POWER_MANAGEMENT_QUIRK_RADEON_OFF" = "true" ] && QUIRKS="$QUIRKS --quirk-radeon-off"
[ "$HAL_PROP_POWER_MANAGEMENT_QUIRK_RESET_BRIGHTNESS" = "true" ] && QUIRKS="$QUIRKS --quirk-reset-brightness"
[ "$HAL_PROP_POWER_MANAGEMENT_QUIRK_SAVE_PCI" = "true" ] && QUIRKS="$QUIRKS --quirk-save-pci"
[ "$HAL_PROP_POWER_MANAGEMENT_QUIRK_NONE" = "true" ] && QUIRKS="$QUIRKS --quirk-none"

# We only support pm-utils
if [ -x "/usr/sbin/pm-suspend" ] ; then
	export NUM_SECONDS_TO_SLEEP=$seconds_to_sleep
	/usr/sbin/pm-suspend $QUIRKS
	RET=$?
else
	# TODO: add support
	unsupported
fi

# Refresh devices as a resume can do funny things
for type in button battery ac_adapter
do
	devices=`hal-find-by-capability --capability $type`
	for device in $devices
	do
		dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Hal \
			  $device org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Rescan
	done
done

exit $RET
```

And why is there only 1 dash "-force" in the suspend file instead of 2 dashes like "--force" when we type the command from the terminal?

----------


## eaz2

Lucazade, thanks again, I installed your ready made iso (torrent) and it works like a charm on my AO751h
The only issue remains the screen brightness control.

It is so good to have people like you spending their valueable time to help developping ubuntu and helping other people! :Wink:

----------


## giox069

Still having problems with fit-PC2: Tank you to .fly and its guide on the fit-pc2 forum site I moved forward from my monitor detection error with a new xorg.conf.
Now I still have black screen. X does not start, it seems a undefined symbol problem (why ? )


```
/usr/bin/X: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/psb_drv.so: undefined symbol: DDC_checksum
```

I can find the above line as the last line of /var/log/gdm/:0.log (and :1.log, :2.log, ... :5.log) or just by typyng "X" in a ssh window from my putty.

Any idea is welcome. Thank you.

----------


## yvesdm3000

> Still having problems with fit-PC2: Tank you to .fly and its guide on the fit-pc2 forum site I moved forward from my monitor detection error with a new xorg.conf.
> Now I still have black screen. X does not start, it seems a undefined symbol problem (why ? )
> 
> 
> ```
> /usr/bin/X: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/psb_drv.so: undefined symbol: DDC_checksum
> ```
> 
> I can find the above line as the last line of /var/log/gdm/:0.log (and :1.log, :2.log, ... :5.log) or just by typyng "X" in a ssh window from my putty.
> ...


Might be related to this bug:

https://qa.mandriva.com/show_bug.cgi?id=58946

Someone should look why the ddc_checksum has a problem, is it renamed in 1.7 or part of a new module ?

-Yves

----------


## Frederich

Hello GMA 500 fans  :Smile: 

I just bought an AAO751, and I'm having some trouble running it in 1366x768 resolution with Jaunty. I followed the French documentation ( http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/poulsbo#jau...esa_par_defaut ) but it seems I'm stuck somewhere : After 
$ sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d

I get :

Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.
The following information may help to resolve the situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies.
  poulsbo-driver-2d: Depends: xserver-xorg-video-psb but it is not
going to be installed
E: Broken packages

And this is where I'm stuck. Any idea how to get through it ?

Frederic

----------


## bodhi.zazen

I highly suggest you use the 10.04 live CD mentioned a few posts ago, it comes with the driver installed.

----------


## Frederich

Thank you for your reply. 

The main problem I have is I'm not really running Jaunty, but Crunchbang 9.04 - seemed more appropriate after trying UNE, it worked fine thanks to the wiki, but seemed really too slow.

----------


## snowpine

> Hello GMA 500 fans 
> 
> I just bought an AAO751, and I'm having some trouble running it in 1366x768 resolution with Jaunty. I followed the French documentation ( http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/poulsbo#jau...esa_par_defaut ) but it seems I'm stuck somewhere : After 
> $ sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d
> 
> I get :
> 
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> ...


Hi Frederic, can you try:



```
sudo apt-get -f install
```

Maybe say N to whatever it suggests, copy & paste the output here so we can have a look.  :Smile:

----------


## Frederich

Thanks Snowpine  :Wink: 

So here's what "sudo apt-get -f install" gets me :



```
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  libindicate1 firefox-3.0-branding python-indicate
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
```

I hope it will take me somewhere  :Razz:

----------


## nbusch

I'm on an Asus 1101HA, and now everything is working satisfactory except Suspend and Hibernate.
Thank you all for your efforts!

I'm curious about all I've been reading about changing scripts in  /usr/lib/hal/scripts in order to make gnome use s2ram and s2disk to suspend/hibernate.
Is this really accurate? I did not even have these scripts installed by default...
I started with the standard 10.04 UNR install, then added the GMA500 PPA package, changed /etc/default/grub to get the hotkeys to work.

s2ram --force and s2disk works fine from the command prompt.
Installing the hal package and then editing the mentioned scripts does nothing.
It doesn't surprise me as my installation was obviously using some other method of suspend/hibernate before I installed the hal package.

So the question is again, is this really a feasible way of getting suspend/hibernate from gnome to work?
If not, is there any other way of getting the power manager in gnome to use s2ram and s2disk?

----------


## fiamazo

> I'm on an Asus 1101HA, and now everything is working satisfactory except Suspend and Hibernate.


I've the Asus 1101ha as well, and I've the same problems. I stuck on the old "2d-only" drivers for a while, because suspend/resume is a mandatory feature, but after reading some posts I decided to give another chance to the "3d" (ex ppa/fix) drivers.
I'm having mixed experiences both with the standard (lid/Fn button driven suspend) and with the s2ram. Most of the times, especially the standard suspend, comes back properly from sleeping, but many times the resurrections kills X and kdm respawns, or, few times, just black/purple screen and no other solution than hard reset.
Any idea how to track/debug/fix the issue?
Best, 
fiamazo

----------


## jbernardo

I'm on the 1101HA and I have exactly the same problems with suspend/resume. When I get the black/purple screen, the only "workaround" is alt-sysrq + K. Yves has suggested the suspend/resume problems might be with the kernel driver, but I've been unable to further analyse it.

----------


## ingcorra

I tried the live CD on a 1201ha and I had problems resuming from suspend. It hangs showing the wallpaper and no more, with corrupted colors. However I haven't followed this thread for a while and the improvement are really noticeable and with the metacity composite enabled it runs pretty smooth

----------


## eaz2

> Hello GMA 500 fans 
> 
> I just bought an AAO751, and I'm having some trouble running it in 1366x768 resolution with Jaunty. I followed the French documentation ( http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/poulsbo#jau...esa_par_defaut ) but it seems I'm stuck somewhere : After 
> $ sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d
> 
> I get :
> 
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> ...


I really tried almost any distro (including puppy, fedora, mandrake, pepermint,..) on AO751h, believe me, only Jolicloud and ubuntu 9.04 (mind the kernel!), and the new live CD 10.04 work ok without too much trouble. The last one is by far the easiest to install and maintain. Jolicloud has the best hardware support, but personally I do not like to install apps via "the cloud".
success..

----------


## Amyako

Nya !



```
name of display: :0.0
display: :0  screen: 0
direct rendering: Yes
server glx vendor string: SGI
server glx version string: 1.4
server glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 
    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 
    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_INTEL_swap_event
client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI
client glx version string: 1.4
client glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 
    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 
    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 
    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 
    GLX_INTEL_swap_event
GLX version: 1.4
GLX extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 
    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 
    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 
    GLX_INTEL_swap_event
OpenGL vendor string: Imagination Technologies
OpenGL renderer string: PowerVR SGX535
OpenGL version string: 2.1
OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20
OpenGL extensions:
    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 
    GL_ARB_fragment_shader, GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, GL_ARB_matrix_palette, 
    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, 
    GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, 
    GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100, GL_ARB_shadow, 
    GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 
    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 
    GL_ARB_texture_float, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 
    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, 
    GL_ARB_vertex_blend, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, 
    GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 
    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, 
    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 
    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, 
    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, 
    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 
    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, 
    GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texture3D, 
    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, 
    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 
    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 
    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 
    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 
    GL_IMG_texture_compression_pvrtc, GL_NV_blend_square, 
    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_S3_s3tc, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap

24 GLX Visuals
   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x5d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x5e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x5f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x60 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x61 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x62 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x63 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x64 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x65 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x66 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x67 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x68 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x69 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x6a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x6b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x6c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x6d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x6e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x6f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x70 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x71 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x44 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

24 GLXFBConfigs:
   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
0x45  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x46  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x47  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x48  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x49  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x4a  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x4b  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x4c  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x4d  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x4e  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x4f  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x50  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x51  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x52  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x53  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x54  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x55  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x56  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x57  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x58  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x59  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x5a  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
0x5b  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x5c  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None
```

Thanks to vgrade for this how-to.

http://forum.meego.com/showthread.php?t=989
http://wiki.meego.com/Please_Test
http://wiki.meego.com/Image_Creation
http://jogglerwiki.info/index.php?title=MeeGo

this emgd driver is like old iegd, and has same problems... modelines -_-, i am able to run it, but screen is not refreshing,  trying to find a correct modeline.

----------


## lucazade

> this emgd driver is like old iegd, and has same problems... modelines -_-, i am able to run it, but screen is not refreshing,  trying to find a correct modeline.


thanks for the info.
we should find a way to test emgd with ubuntu.. 
maybe this iegd repo for karmic could be useful to create one for lucid/maverick and emgd:
http://www.fit-pc2.com/wiki/index.ph...ng_Ubuntu_9.10

----------


## Amyako

> thanks for the info.
> we should find a way to test emgd with ubuntu.. 
> maybe this iegd repo for karmic could be useful to create one for lucid/maverick and emgd:
> http://www.fit-pc2.com/wiki/index.ph...ng_Ubuntu_9.10


Well, it will be difficult... meego has X server 1.8 and kernel 2.6.33, as far as you know all userspace parts of emgd driver is closed source... 

But on other hand there is performance gain, glxgears ~ 1800 fps / 5, scrolling in chrome very smooth (even at lowest FSB and CPU rates), and maybe vaapi can be useful 

So, here is screenshot with twm (mutter hangs after start =\)

----------


## PPosix

I have a 1101HA. The problem with suspend/hibernate is in /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video
I remove this file and all is working ok.

Thanks for your effort.

(Sorry about my English)

----------


## lucazade

> Well, it will be difficult... meego has X server 1.8 and kernel 2.6.33, as far as you know all userspace parts of emgd driver is closed source... 
> 
> But on other hand there is performance gain, glxgears ~ 1800 fps / 5, scrolling in chrome very smooth (even at lowest FSB and CPU rates), and maybe vaapi can be useful 
> 
> So, here is screenshot with twm (mutter hangs after start =\)


maybe it is better to wait for a official release of emgd.
i'll try to use the kickstart file and build a meego image just for fun  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

> I have a 1101HA. The problem with suspend/hibernate is in /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video
> I remove this file and all is working ok.
> 
> Thanks for your effort.
> 
> (Sorry about my English)


Nice find!
Removing that file does the trick.. but.. it kill the mouse pointer.. arg!
we should find what's wrong with it.

----------


## Amyako

> maybe it is better to wait for a official release of emgd.


Maybe... but i'm want working driver right now, so i'll continue testing this =)



> i'll try to use the kickstart file and build a meego image just for fun


use --format=livecd instead of liveusb.

and after system start for correct resolution you need to modify xorg.conf

change this two lines


```
Section "Device"
...
  Option   "ALL/1/Port/4/General/Edid" "1"  #this is for read edid data from display
...
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
...
  Option "Composite" "enable" 
...
EndSection
```

----------


## PPosix

> Nice find!
> Removing that file does the trick.. but.. it kill the mouse pointer.. arg!
> we should find what's wrong with it.


I don't have this problem with the mouse.
If you need some test or configuration, ask me, please.
My Linux level is very low and I don't know how to help you.

----------


## droidhacker

> Well, it will be difficult... meego has X server 1.8 and kernel 2.6.33, as far as you know all userspace parts of emgd driver is closed source... 
> 
> But on other hand there is performance gain, glxgears ~ 1800 fps / 5, scrolling in chrome very smooth (even at lowest FSB and CPU rates), and maybe vaapi can be useful 
> 
> So, here is screenshot with twm (mutter hangs after start =\)


You might consider Fedora 13 for this instead of Ubuntu.... the kernel and xserver versions are a MATCH.

----------


## AdamWill

> You might consider Fedora 13 for this instead of Ubuntu.... the kernel and xserver versions are a MATCH.


Right, it might be an interesting project. If anyone wants to take a shot at that, let me know if you have any problems/questions with Fedora, I'll try and help out.

----------


## borghal

> Nice find!
> Removing that file does the trick.. but.. it kill the mouse pointer.. arg!
> we should find what's wrong with it.


I can confirm that this hack works on a vaio P11Z (lucid) with no drawbacks whatsoever. Even Wifi stays connected afterwards. Thanks a million for this!

----------


## AdamWill

Quick note - I've just added some patches to the Fedora kernel module build that Matthew Garrett sent to me. The big thing is a framebuffer fix which he says should make Plymouth work. See http://cvs.rpmfusion.org/viewvc/rpms.../?root=nonfree - the patches are the 0001, 0002 and 0003 ones.

----------


## jr3us

Removing the s99video script also worked on my Acer AO751H as well.

I second the excellent catch!

----------


## ddumanis

Sorry if this is an ignorant question - after installing with Lucazade's custom respin, is it safe to do a kernel upgrade? One just appeared in update-manager, and I'm concerned...

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Sorry if this is an ignorant question - after installing with Lucazade's custom respin, is it safe to do a kernel upgrade? One just appeared in update-manager, and I'm concerned...


Yes, the worst that may happen would be that you would need to either rebuild the driver or boot an old kernel.

----------


## dibujante

So has anyone successfully gotten this to run on ubuntu 10.10 alpha 3? If not, how would I go about building the driver on 10.10 from the ppa? Sorry, I've never built anything from a ppa before :-\

----------


## droidhacker

> So has anyone successfully gotten this to run on ubuntu 10.10 alpha 3? If not, how would I go about building the driver on 10.10 from the ppa? Sorry, I've never built anything from a ppa before :-\


I think 10.10 is still with xserver 1.8, right? The problem with getting psb working with 10.10 is that it comes with kernel 2.6.35. The kernel module doesn't compile with anything above 2.6.34 -- and even then requires this patch: https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/90678/

----------


## lucazade

> I think 10.10 is still with xserver 1.8, right? The problem with getting psb working with 10.10 is that it comes with kernel 2.6.35. The kernel module doesn't compile with anything above 2.6.34 -- and even then requires this patch: https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/90678/


That patch had been applied to the tree.. right now i'm using 2.6.35 from kernel ppa. So i believe the kernel should be not an issue.

I've build the psb packages for maverick but i haven't tested them yet because i haven't installed maverick in the netbook.
If anyone want to try use my repo (i made some quick-dirty-hacks to build them so consider them only temporary!):
https://launchpad.net/~lucazade/+archive/ppa

let me know if works!

----------


## lucazade

> Quick note - I've just added some patches to the Fedora kernel module build that Matthew Garrett sent to me. The big thing is a framebuffer fix which he says should make Plymouth work. See http://cvs.rpmfusion.org/viewvc/rpms.../?root=nonfree - the patches are the 0001, 0002 and 0003 ones.


thanks for pointing this out AdamWill.. i'll try these patches.

----------


## droidhacker

Wow, that 99video removal really works.... even on Fedora!
And does it ever pop back to life FAST.

----------


## dibujante

> That patch had been applied to the tree.. right now i'm using 2.6.35 from kernel ppa. So i believe the kernel should be not an issue.
> 
> I've build the psb packages for maverick but i haven't tested them yet because i haven't installed maverick in the netbook.
> If anyone want to try use my repo (i made some quick-dirty-hacks to build them so consider them only temporary!):
> https://launchpad.net/~lucazade/+archive/ppa
> 
> let me know if works!


So I tried the Meerkat Maverick Alpha 3 on my MSI Wind U110 and just to be sure I tried the live Ubuntu first and I couldn't get into gnome - I just hung after the background loaded. Here are some highlights from my /var/log/syslog if anyone cares (note: typing by hand because my netbook is my other computer):


```
GLib-GObject-CRITICAL: g_value_get_boolean: assertion 'G_VALUE_HOLDS_BOOLEAN (value) failed
WARNING: Unable to find provider '''' of required component 'panel'
```

I don't know if those are useful at all but those are the only errors that gdm sent me. Would poor psb support do that? If so, I could try installing anyways and then installing the ppa from a command line.

edit: I managed to install both through some very convoluted process but I get tons of graphical corruption in both gnome and the ttys so I think that 10.10 is not yet workable on the gma500.

----------


## zehjotkah

Hi again everyone!

Ubuntu is running so nicely in the past few weeks on my Nokia Booklet 3G.
However today I tried to connect it via HDMI to a TV screen.
The Nokia Booklet 3G freezes and just locks up.
It was already mentioned in this thread, exactly like it's happening with me, but that question was never answered, so I ask again.

I think XServer crashes because it doesn't know how to handle the HDMI output.
Maybe someone knows how to fix this?

Thanks!

----------


## AdamWill

> thanks for pointing this out AdamWill.. i'll try these patches.


Matthew says you have to rebuild initrd/initramfs with psb module in it after applying the patches before Plymouth will (possibly) work. Haven't sorted that out yet.

For Ubuntu 10.10, X 1.8 shouldn't be a problem, that's what F13 uses. I think kernel 2.6.35 should be OK too, though I haven't actually tested booting like that yet (F13 is still officially on 2.6.33).

----------


## jbernardo

We'll probably also have to move the libdrm to /lib from /usr/lib/psb, which means renaming it (again) to libdrm-psb instead of libdrm...
I'll see if I have time to look into that soon.

----------


## lucazade

> We'll probably also have to move the libdrm to /lib from /usr/lib/psb, which means renaming it (again) to libdrm-psb instead of libdrm...
> I'll see if I have time to look into that soon.


OMG... a never ending story! Damned libdrm  :Smile:

----------


## jbernardo

> OMG... a never ending story! Damned libdrm


We really need a decent driver... Anyway, the framebuffer patch was already in, so I am pushing only the firmware and the debug patches. I also removed the wrong source removal from postrm, and added a update-initramfs. We'll see after the next reboot if it still works...  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

Ok.. good news!
PSB working in maverick.. a bit of luck sometimes..
Tried directly from a live session (alpha3) installing and modprobing psb drivers.

Only issues to make the ppa was libva versioning (now conflicts with libva inside ubuntu repositories) and xserver-xorg-video-psb should provide xserver-xorg-video-6 instead of -5.

----------


## jbernardo

Ok, we can resync libva to the one distributed by gbeauchesne, from here. It is now at version 0.31.0-1+sds13, what should we rename the version to for maverik?

BTW, psb-kernel-source built, and should now survive kernel upgrades without problems. I am uploading it to the ppa now. libdrm/plymouth later...

----------


## lucazade

> Ok, we can resync libva to the one distributed by gbeauchesne, from here. It is now at version 0.31.0-1+sds13, what should we rename the version to for maverik?


libva in maverick is 1.0.1-3 and it is a new entry in repositories, so i bumped 0.31.0 up to 1.31.0
i know is ugly, was a quick workaround.. a better solution needed.




> BTW, psb-kernel-source built, and should now survive kernel upgrades without problems. I am uploading it to the ppa now. libdrm/plymouth later...


great!  :Smile:

----------


## jbernardo

We'll have to check what is the real libva version, and why was it renumbered as 1.0.1-3 in maverik. In the meantime, I have to upload the new psb-kernel-sources to the ppa. It will possibly give the same usual error of missing the source dir when updating, but that will be fixed for the next upgrades.

----------


## blur xc

> Will this work?  i.e. replace the contents of /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/hal-system-power-suspend-linux with
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/sh
> /sbin/s2ram force
> ```
> 
> I'll try it if no one says anything. The comments in the linked thread suggest it will work on Lucid.


That s2ram --force works great on my dell mini 10- but I don't have a /usr/lib/hal/scripts directory much less a hal-system-power-suspend-linux file that I can find...

I'm running 10.04 btw...

Thanks,
BM

----------


## yvesdm3000

> Hi again everyone!
> 
> Ubuntu is running so nicely in the past few weeks on my Nokia Booklet 3G.
> However today I tried to connect it via HDMI to a TV screen.
> The Nokia Booklet 3G freezes and just locks up.
> It was already mentioned in this thread, exactly like it's happening with me, but that question was never answered, so I ask again.
> 
> I think XServer crashes because it doesn't know how to handle the HDMI output.
> Maybe someone knows how to fix this?
> ...


We have a symbol mismatch, I think that a function in xorg is no longer exported but called from our driver. I need some time to investigate this, maybe we only have to add it to the symbol list, dunno... (need a setup first to really test this too)

-Yves

----------


## droidhacker

> Matthew says you have to rebuild initrd/initramfs with psb module in it after applying the patches before Plymouth will (possibly) work. Haven't sorted that out yet.


dracut --force --add-drivers psb /boot/initramfs-x-x-x-x.img

The one issue is that the psb.ko obviously must already be built for that kernel, which makes it somewhat insane to try adding an "add_drivers="psb"" line to a file in /etc/dracut.conf.d.... however it may be possible to add it to the %install section of the RPM.... could lead to other problems though.

And FYI: plymouth definitely does work with those patches.

EDIT: to all the 'buntuers: This is for FEDORA. I don't know what ubuntu uses for initramfs so your mileage may vary.

----------


## lucazade

> EDIT: to all the 'buntuers: This is for FEDORA. I don't know what ubuntu uses for initramfs so your mileage may vary.


for Ubuntu:

append 'psb' to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
remove 'blacklist vga16fb' in /etc/modprobe.d/poulsbo.conf
sudo update-initramfs -u

and you'll get a high resolution plymouth (only text mode, don't know why)

----------


## legoman666

Thunderbird is still broken, even with the latest version from the mozilla PPA. Did you ever figure out what was wrong?

----------


## lucazade

> Thunderbird is still broken, even with the latest version from the mozilla PPA. Did you ever figure out what was wrong?


Unfortunately no, i haven't found the problem yet.  :Neutral:

----------


## lucazade

> for Ubuntu:
> 
> append 'psb' to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
> remove 'blacklist vga16fb' in /etc/modprobe.d/poulsbo.conf
> sudo update-initramfs -u
> 
> and you'll get a high resolution plymouth (only text mode, don't know why)


Some details of plymouth settings, i'm trying to switch from ubuntu-text to ubuntu-logo



```
luca@one:~$ cat /proc/fb
0 psbfb
luca@one:~$ ls -l /lib/plymouth/themes /lib/plymouth/renderers
/lib/plymouth/renderers:
totale 72
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 34704 2010-04-27 11:03 drm.so
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 18028 2010-04-27 11:03 frame-buffer.so
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 13876 2010-04-27 11:03 vga16fb.so

/lib/plymouth/themes:
totale 12
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   34 2010-07-18 14:58 default.plymouth -> /etc/alternatives/default.plymouth
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2010-07-18 13:59 details
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   31 2010-07-18 14:17 text.plymouth -> /etc/alternatives/text.plymouth
drwxr-xr-x 2 luca luca 4096 2010-07-12 18:18 ubuntu-logo
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2010-07-18 14:16 ubuntu-text

luca@one:~$ ls -l /etc/alternatives/default.plymouth
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 53 2010-07-18 14:58 /etc/alternatives/default.plymouth -> /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo.plymouth

luca@one:~$ sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
È presente una sola alternativa nel gruppo default.plymouth: /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo.plymouth
Nulla da configurare.
```

any ideas?

----------


## legoman666

> Unfortunately no, i haven't found the problem yet.


Oh well, thanks. The fact that only Thunderbird exhibits this behavior leads me to believe that it's a Thunderbird problem and not a video driver problem.

----------


## droidhacker

> and you'll get a high resolution plymouth (only text mode, don't know why)


You did apply the patches to the kmod, didn't you? Without those patches, I'll tell you first hand, it'll do exactly what you're experiencing.

----------


## jbernardo

> You did apply the patches to the kmod, didn't you? Without those patches, I'll tell you first hand, it'll do exactly what you're experiencing.


The FB patch was already in, yesterday I added the other two (request firmware, and disable debug).

----------


## Amyako

Hi all. 

Now i'm sucsessfully run emgd driver on my gentoo with kernel 2.6.33-zen3 and X server 1.8.2. But drm module here also has problems with framebuffer =). So, i think porting driver in fedora do not take much time.

----------


## lucazade

Ok found the problem
I was using 2.6.35 from kernel backport ppa.. it probably lacks some ubuntu patches.
With stock lucid kernel i get plymouth full working!

----------


## jbernardo

> Hi all. 
> 
> Now i'm sucsessfully run emgd driver on my gentoo with kernel 2.6.33-zen3 and X server 1.8.2. But drm module here also has problems with framebuffer =). So, i think porting driver in fedora do not take much time.


Amyako, where did you get the source for the emgd driver? Is it the monolithic kernel patch that was in meego repositories a month ago?

----------


## jbernardo

> Ok found the problem
> I was using 2.6.35 from kernel backport ppa.. it probably lacks some ubuntu patches.
> With stock lucid kernel i get plymouth full working!


So no need to edit librm again? Great! Now we only need to (again) edit poulsbo-config to remove the blacklist and add the module to initramfs...  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

> So no need to edit librm again? Great! Now we only need to (again) edit poulsbo-config to remove the blacklist and add the module to initramfs...


No need!  :Wink:

----------


## Amyako

> Amyako, where did you get the source for the emgd driver? Is it the monolithic kernel patch that was in meego repositories a month ago?


Yes, that it is. I just take two patches
linux-2.6.34-moorestrown-img-graphics-driver-5.3.0.0007.patch
linux-2.6.33-IVI-img-graphics-driver.patch
and commented few lines in emgd_fb.c, because kernel failed to build.

userspace parts of this driver lies here. 

mesa-emgd-dri-driver
mesa-emgd-libGL
xorg-x11-drv-emgd
xorg-x11-utils emgdgui

and maybe compat-libva (realy i don't know what difference between libva and compat-libva -_-)

and looks like IVI patch can be edited to remove dependence of moorstrown patch.

----------


## lucazade

> So no need to edit librm again? Great! Now we only need to (again) edit poulsbo-config to remove the blacklist and add the module to initramfs...


sad note.. VT switch is broken (was working with 2.6.35 so i didn't notice)
re-enabling blacklist vga16fb doesn't help

----------


## loodjuret

I also own a 1101HA. Too bad I didn't stumble upon this thread before buying it. Was having lots of problem getting Linux to work until I found Lucazade's custom iso. Thanks to him, at least I can use Ubuntu. Kudos to everyone here contributing in finding a solution for this annoying and uneccessary problem.

Guess there are lots of people out there having problems with this chip. I trusted Intel due to their cooperation with the Linux community. Never really had any issues with Intel components before. Don't know what's going on now, and why they keep selling hardware with drivers that simply don't work. I've also tried it with Win7 (newest driver, newest BIOS-update), and discovered lots of issues there aswell. Gamma changes by random, graphics are slow and choppy. Seems like the GMA500 and its drivers are doing a terrible job no matter what OS you use.

I have some questions. First, the brightness keys does work after making changes to /etc/default/grub (GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor"). However, it only changes brightness a little bit. Can't change it all the way from min to max. Can this be fixed?

Secondly. Has anyone been able to overclock the CPU (Atom Z520) in Ubuntu? When I change the cpu values in BIOS (for instance to +30%) it still reports running on 1.33 GHz (max) and I can't notice any improvements in performance. What am I supposed to do to fix this? Having the newest BIOS (323) and haven't made any changes (yet) to the RAM.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## whiteblade

@loodjuret
Try to install jupiter. It makes the difference on my 1101ha.
For the brightness: I've your same problem.

----------


## modafokaxx

Hi all.
First of all, thanks for your ongoing efforts to make this horrible Poulsbo chip work with an up to date version of Ubuntu. It's really appreciated.

I'll add this here, if anyone has a bad upgrade to Lucid the way I did on a Dell Mini 12 (bad in "won't even boot to a prompt and freezes halfway through bootup" bad), know that the SSH server might actually be working.
Running something like 

```
ssh username@computername
```

 will get you a command line interface where you can 

```
sudo aptitude update
```

 and 

```
sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
```

 to fix it.

This can come in handy if any psb package fails to install and leaves you with a borked computer on reboot.

Happened to me today when I got a lovely dpkg error after psb-kernel-source failed to install properly (Directory: /usr/src/psb-kernel-source-4.42.0 does not exist.).
SSHing in, and removing, purging and reinstalling fixed it for me… hopefully it will help someone else.


Now, this being said, I was wondering is anyone else having a problem with Thunderbird 3 (3.0.06) on Lucid with Poulsbo drivers?

Right now it's unusable for me as it won't draw the windows completely and the dialog boxes are blank.
This is with compositing *disabled*, and both System > Preferences > Appearance / Visual Effects set to "None" and Compositing disabled in gconf-editor > apps > Metacity / General.
I've submitted a bug report (bug #615779) with a screenshot if you want to see.
There is another similar bug on launchpad (bug #564011) but that one is with visual effects _enabled_ and the fix they offer is to… disable visual effects. Great.  :Wink: 

Anyway, if anyone has an idea, it would be greatly appreciated.  :Smile: 

Cheers everyone!

----------


## loodjuret

> @loodjuret
> Try to install jupiter. It makes the difference on my 1101ha.
> For the brightness: I've your same problem.


Jupiter? Tried finding out more about it using google but without any success. Do you have a link to a guide och a thread explaining the matter a bit further. Thanks btw.

----------


## jbernardo

I use eee-control on my 1101HA to control over/underclock, bluetooth, wifi. The home page for it is here: http://greg.geekmind.org/eee-control/
You can also use the ppa: https://launchpad.net/~eee-control/+archive/eee-control

----------


## loodjuret

> I use eee-control on my 1101HA to control over/underclock, bluetooth, wifi. The home page for it is here: http://greg.geekmind.org/eee-control/
> You can also use the ppa: https://launchpad.net/~eee-control/+archive/eee-control


I tried installing eee-control. It seems to improve fan control. However, changing 'performance' with the panel applet tool didn't do the trick. Still on 1.33 GHz (max). Any suggestion what I'm doing wrong here? The newest bios (323) should support this feature right?

----------


## modafokaxx

I would imagine he is referring to Aurora OS's Jupiter power manager:
http://www.auroraos.org/project/jupiter

----------


## jbernardo

> I tried installing eee-control. It seems to improve fan control. However, changing 'performance' with the panel applet tool didn't do the trick. Still on 1.33 GHz (max). Any suggestion what I'm doing wrong here? The newest bios (323) should support this feature right?


Yes, just don't believe cpufreq. It does work, and I usually also change the performance to powersave when on battery, and get 10-15% extra time out of it.

----------


## loodjuret

> Yes, just don't believe cpufreq. It does work, and I usually also change the performance to powersave when on battery, and get 10-15% extra time out of it.


Are there any tool like CPU-Z (in Windows) for Linux? A thing like that would be great.

----------


## zehjotkah

> We have a symbol mismatch, I think that a function in xorg is no longer exported but called from our driver. I need some time to investigate this, maybe we only have to add it to the symbol list, dunno... (need a setup first to really test this too)
> 
> -Yves


Thanks for your thoughts.
Let me know if I can help you in any way, testing for example.
My Booklet is not needed to be working every day..

----------


## a_petrov303

> I've made a customized livecd of Ubuntu 10.04 with Intel GMA500 support out of the box!
> 
> 
> *Features:*
> * gma500 drivers (ppa repository)
>   - 2D support (native resolution and hw rendering)
>   - 3D support (openGL, Composite)
> 
> * mplayer with vaapi backend (original script)
> ...


Hi, I just installed it on a ASUS 1201HA and it worked great.

After I do a system update though I cannot see anything on the screen after the required restart.

Can you suggest some?

----------


## loodjuret

> Hi, I just installed it on a ASUS 1201HA and it worked great.
> 
> After I do a system update though I cannot see anything on the screen after the required restart.
> 
> Can you suggest some?


Happened to me too the first time installing it. Now I don't dare upgrading the system. Also interested in a workaround for this. 

I tried Jolicloud today from a live-usb. Works fairly well, but still slow and graphics are a bit choppy. Also the sound card doesn't work out of the box on my 1101HA. What GMA500 drivers are they using for Jolicloud?

----------


## jbernardo

> Hi, I just installed it on a ASUS 1201HA and it worked great.
> 
> After I do a system update though I cannot see anything on the screen after the required restart.
> 
> Can you suggest some?


The old version of the psb-kernel-source package had a bug where it would remove the source tree and the module wouldn't get rebuilt after updating or updating the kernel. I pushed a fix but the first try would still fail, as it would use the scripts from the previous one and remove the source. Try to boot in recovery mode, and do a "apt-get reinstall psb-kernel-source".

----------


## singpolyma

I have an Asus eeePC 1101HA running 10.04

I have for some time been happily running xserver-xorg-video-psb to give me 2D acceleration and correct video resolution.  I have the PPA added, and it was installed from there.

Today I ran updates and psb-kernel-source tried to update and failed with a "folder not found" error.  I uninstalled all psb-related packages, ran apt-get clean, and then installed poulsbo-driver-2d, poulsbo-driver-3d, and poulsbo-config.  The module built and installed without any error.

I rebooted and the splash screen was still the right resolution.  Instead of GDM, though, all I got was a black screen.  Could not switch to a vt.

So I booted into recovery mode and uninstalled all psb-related packages again.  Rebooted, and Ubuntu put me into VESA mode.  Everything worked fine, except of course graphics were slow and the resolution was wrong.  The splash screen during boot was also in the wrong resolution.

I installed just poulsbo-driver-2d.  The module built and installed without error.  Rebooted, the splash screen was in the right resolution again.  I saw the textmode login for a moment, then a black screen for a few seconds, then back to the textmode login, then back to the black screen.  Still could not switch to a vt.

Booted into safemode again, tore out psb packages again, rebooted again.  I am running in VESA mode now, but it's slow and the resolution is wrong.  I'd really like to get the psb driver working again, even if I have to install an old version.  I'm just not sure what to do to revert?

Man... this is why I need ZFS and apt-clone  :Capital Razz: 

Any ideas, anyone?

----------


## MFonville

> Today I ran updates and psb-kernel-source tried to update and failed with a "folder not found" error.  I uninstalled all psb-related packages, ran apt-get clean, and then installed poulsbo-driver-2d, poulsbo-driver-3d, and poulsbo-config.  The module built and installed without any error.


Hi, I am the one managing the PPA. I recently added a newer version from the psb-kernel-source from the gma500 repository.
But upgrading can indeed give trouble.

You should first purge psb-kernel-source (sudo aptitude purge psb-kernel-source)
and after this you should install the new psb-kernel-source (sudo aptitude install psb-kernel-source).

Also make sure you have all correct packages installed. You can check this by installing the eeepc-1101ha package

----------


## lokutus25

> Also make sure you have all correct packages installed. You can check this by installing the eeepc-1101ha package


Hey! I missed something! What the hell is the eeepc-1101ha package?!!

BTW, I just did an aptitude full-upgrade. First round the psb-kernel-source fail. Purging and reinstalling the package works  :Wink:

----------


## MFonville

> Hey! I missed something! What the hell is the eeepc-1101ha package?!!


It is a meta-package I generated for that repository. It depends on all the proper gma500 stuff, eee-control and takes care of that the PPA GPG key is added and such.

----------


## lokutus25

> It is a meta-package I generated for that repository. It depends on all the proper gma500 stuff, eee-control and takes care of that the PPA GPG key is added and such.


Great! Where can I find it? I added the gma500-ppa-lucid repository but I guess it's not there...

----------


## MFonville

> Great! Where can I find it? I added the gma500-ppa-lucid repository but I guess it's not there...


https://edge.launchpad.net/~eee-cont...rchive/1101ha/

----------


## lokutus25

Thanks! I'll try it!  :Smile:

----------


## jbernardo

> I installed just poulsbo-driver-2d.  The module built and installed without error.  Rebooted, the splash screen was in the right resolution again.  I saw the textmode login for a moment, then a black screen for a few seconds, then back to the textmode login, then back to the black screen.  Still could not switch to a vt.


Hi, I pushed a update to the psb-kernel-source package to the gma500 ppa this weekend. If you're using our ppa, try purging then installing the psb-kernel-source package again:


```
sudo apt-get purge psb-kernel-source
sudo apt-get install psb-kernel-source
```

The bug that you're experiencing now should be fixed for future versions of the psb-kernel-source package. It was the removal/upgrade script that wrongly deleted the source directory. Unfortunately it will still be run for the old installed version, before upgrading to the new one, causing the problems you're getting.

I don't know if MFonville also got our version for his 1101ha ppa, but if he is using our versions anyone using his ppa should have the same behaviour with psb-kernel-source - a final problem upgrading to this version, then stability for future versions.

----------


## Brii

> Hi, I pushed a update to the psb-kernel-source package to the gma500 ppa this weekend. If you're using our ppa, try purging then installing the psb-kernel-source package again:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get purge psb-kernel-source
> sudo apt-get install psb-kernel-source
> ```
> 
> The bug that you're experiencing now should be fixed for future versions of the psb-kernel-source package. It was the removal/upgrade script that wrongly deleted the source directory. Unfortunately it will still be run for the old installed version, before upgrading to the new one, causing the problems you're getting.
> ...



I'm having a similar problem and that solution Jo there didn't help me out.  If you wouldn't mind taking a look at my problem I'll greatly appreciate it. 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549761

----------


## jbernardo

> I'm having a similar problem and that solution Jo there didn't help me out.  If you wouldn't mind taking a look at my problem I'll greatly appreciate it. 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549761


I answered you there, please report if it works.

----------


## loodjuret

> Hi, I pushed a update to the psb-kernel-source package to the gma500 ppa this weekend. If you're using our ppa, try purging then installing the psb-kernel-source package again:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get purge psb-kernel-source
> sudo apt-get install psb-kernel-source
> ```
> 
> The bug that you're experiencing now should be fixed for future versions of the psb-kernel-source package. It was the removal/upgrade script that wrongly deleted the source directory. Unfortunately it will still be run for the old installed version, before upgrading to the new one, causing the problems you're getting.
> ...


Did a full system upgrade without any issues (1101HA). Thanks! What I did:



```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get purge psb-kernel-source
sudo apt-get upgrade
sudo apt-get install psb-kernel-source
sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d poulsbo-config
```

reboot

----------


## twotwenty

Any chance the video will be fixed soon for xv?  Im not one to flood the forums with needless junk, best to have just the good stuff  :Wink:   but hey a guy has to spooge out his happiness now and then...

lucazade  THANK YOU, INTEL should pay you for their crap. have you lobbied at all for some resources or help to get this working  in anyway ?  have you been in any communication with them at all ?


getting this driver fully functional (stable more then anything)  in the long term support edition of ubuntu  is awsome If it works well I will be happy to use 10.04 for 3 years  :Smile: ..

----------


## singpolyma

> Hi, I pushed a update to the psb-kernel-source package to the gma500 ppa this weekend. If you're using our ppa, try purging then installing the psb-kernel-source package again:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get purge psb-kernel-source
> sudo apt-get install psb-kernel-source
> ```


So, everything had been purged, but I ran purge again anyway, just in case.  Then, instead of installing poulsbo-driver-2d I installed just psb-kernel-source, then installed poulsbo-driver-2d and poulsbo-driver-3d and poulsbo-config.  This time it worked  :Smile: 

Thanks muchly!

----------


## simplygades

Could anyone of the experts writing in this thread (those who are responsible for the rest of us having a working driver  :Wink: ) answer a question I have please?
Is it possible to have the realtime kernel running with psb driver? I have tried with ubuntustudio in the past with no luck. Does it need extra treatment in order to compile against linux-rt?

----------


## KillKRT

Hi,

Maybe I didn't find a comment about this new because of my fast search in this thread... Does anyone have read nothing about this:
Official Intel driver for GMA500?

Thank you.

----------


## lucazade

> Hi,
> 
> Maybe I didn't find a comment about this new because of my fast search in this thread... Does anyone have read nothing about this:
> Official Intel driver for GMA500?
> 
> Thank you.


That driver stench of dead.. 
It's very old.. just a fake release date  :Smile:

----------


## modafokaxx

Hey, I tried running the script to get a patched and working mplayer (http://kanotix.com/files/fix/mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt) and I get a bunch of errors.
Can anyone confirm the script runs smoothly on their side?
My system is up to date as of today using the GMA500 ppa.. I get a feeling the script doesn't work with the latest updates :/

----------


## Udibuntu

> That driver stench of dead.. 
> It's very old.. just a fake release date



Have they no shame?

----------


## jbernardo

> Hey, I tried running the script to get a patched and working mplayer (http://kanotix.com/files/fix/mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt) and I get a bunch of errors.
> Can anyone confirm the script runs smoothly on their side?
> My system is up to date as of today using the GMA500 ppa.. I get a feeling the script doesn't work with the latest updates :/


What kind of errors do you get? This used to work for me, but I haven't tried in the latest couple of weeks.

----------


## loodjuret

> Yes, just don't believe cpufreq. It does work, and I usually also change the performance to powersave when on battery, and get 10-15% extra time out of it.


I think there has some sort of misunderstanding. Correct me if I'm wrong, but, what eee-control does is changing the front side bus (FSB) speed. The CPU is unaffected by this. Managed to overclock the Z520 in Win7 (up to 1.7 GHz using the Super Hybrid Engine tool provided by Asus), but cannot find a similar tool in Linux. Doesn't seems to matter either what settings I use in BIOS. Overclocking the CPU should at least give some improvements compensating for the slow GMA500. Sorry if this post is not perfectly related to the GMA500 itself, but thought some of you may have clue how to fix this.

----------


## jbernardo

> I think there has some sort of misunderstanding. Correct me if I'm wrong, but, what eee-control does is changing the front side bus (FSB) speed. The CPU is unaffected by this. Managed to overclock the Z520 in Win7 (up to 1.7 GHz using the Super Hybrid Engine tool provided by Asus), but cannot find a similar tool in Linux. Doesn't seems to matter either what settings I use in BIOS. Overclocking the CPU should at least give some improvements compensating for the slow GMA500. Sorry if this post is not perfectly related to the GMA500 itself, but thought some of you may have clue how to fix this.


What I can tell you is that eee-control does exactly what SHE does in windows. In fact, eee-control is just writing on a sys interface provided by the eeepc_laptop kernel module. The overclocking speed is the same as for SHE, and is set by the BIOS. I do notice the difference in "/usr/lib/xscreensaver/glblur -fps -window" - my fps go up from 15.8 to 17.1 (my RAM only takes 25% overclocking). If I had to do a hard poweroff (power button for over 4 seconds) and the % in BIOS went down to 5%, I don't even get a difference in glblur. And any CPU intensive stuff (compiling the xorg sources, etc.) takes 25% less time in performance mode. So yes, eee-control (or if you prefer eeepc_laptop) is indeed turning on SHE overclock.

BTW, I end up using more the underclock (powersave mode in eee-control) to make my battery last 25% more. I can get between 6 and 7 hours of constant office and web usage out of my 1101HA in powersave mode, with the small battery.

----------


## loodjuret

> What I can tell you is that eee-control does exactly what SHE does in windows. In fact, eee-control is just writing on a sys interface provided by the eeepc_laptop kernel module. The overclocking speed is the same as for SHE, and is set by the BIOS. I do notice the difference in "/usr/lib/xscreensaver/glblur -fps -window" - my fps go up from 15.8 to 17.1 (my RAM only takes 25% overclocking). If I had to do a hard poweroff (power button for over 4 seconds) and the % in BIOS went down to 5%, I don't even get a difference in glblur. And any CPU intensive stuff (compiling the xorg sources, etc.) takes 25% less time in performance mode. So yes, eee-control (or if you prefer eeepc_laptop) is indeed turning on SHE overclock.
> 
> BTW, I end up using more the underclock (powersave mode in eee-control) to make my battery last 25% more. I can get between 6 and 7 hours of constant office and web usage out of my 1101HA in powersave mode, with the small battery.


Well, in one way Jupiter does the job. That's a fact. 'Powersaver' reduces the power consumption; shown with 'cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state' (measured in mA) or by using tools like Powertop (in watts). What you do is basically changing the front-side bus frequency. This will (in one way) result in a different (total) CPU speed but there should also be possible to change the cpu muliplier itself. Guess the default on the Atom Z520 is: 2.5 x 533 = 1.33 GHz. 

In Win7 (for instance) using different SHE values in BIOS didn't make any difference either. But using the SHE-tool did, rendering a rather unstable system at max CPU speed (~1.73 GHz).  :Wink:

----------


## yns73

> Did a full system upgrade without any issues (1101HA). Thanks! What I did:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get purge psb-kernel-source
> sudo apt-get upgrade
> sudo apt-get install psb-kernel-source
> ...


This saved me from many hours of work! I was about to reinstall 9.10 or lucazade's 10.04iso. I had a fully working karmic on my 1101HA but for a strange reason last night I decided to upgrade to lucid. Of course I had black screens and the only thing I could do was console login. I have been searching the forums for many hours and the above post saved me! Thanks a lot loodjuret!

----------


## pumex1990

Hi guys,

after yesterdays update when I turn on my 1101ha I got a blinking username@computername for a while and than just black screen. I tried to open grub by pressing Esc whil booting as it used to work, but it doesn't. Is there any way to get to the terminal somehow and fix it?

----------


## arobase40

> I've made a customized livecd of Ubuntu 10.04 with Intel GMA500 support out of the box!
> ....
> 
> *Tested on*: 
> Acer 751h, Asus 1101HA, Asus 1201HA, Asus 91MT, Dell Mini 10, Dell Mini 12, Fujitsu u820, Clarion Mind, Sony Vaio X and P (*), FitPC2 (*)
> 
> Feedback and comments are appreciated!



I have problem installing this modified version of Ubuntu 10.04 on my MSI Wind U115.
Every time, the install process stops at 43% and the error message says there is a problem with the disk : errno 5. It seems this is a very old know problem with older versions of Ubuntu, at least from 2007... (input/output error).  :Confused: 

At the very last, I use a plain Ubuntu 10.04 which passed the first step : normal install, but when I started to update as requested by the system, I lost my WiFi connexion and could not revover it so I have to use a wired connexion...  :Sad: 

The update is not finished yet, but when it will I'll try to apply the modification by hand... ^^

----------


## jbernardo

> Hi guys,
> 
> after yesterdays update when I turn on my 1101ha I got a blinking username@computername for a while and than just black screen. I tried to open grub by pressing Esc whil booting as it used to work, but it doesn't. Is there any way to get to the terminal somehow and fix it?


You should be able to open grub menu, unless something unrelated to the gma500 drivers borked it. Did you try pressing ctrl+alt+f2 when you're at the black screen?
If you can get to a command prompt, you should just follow the suggestion in the previous posts:

sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get purge psb-kernel-source
sudo apt-get upgrade
sudo apt-get install psb-kernel-source
sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d poulsbo-config

----------


## pumex1990

I know I should be able, but I'm not... and I also don't think I have something else on my computer than could be blocking it... ctrl+alt+f2 isn't working also. I also tried to connect via ssh by typing 'ssh username@computername' on the other computer, but than i get 'ssh: connect to host galileusz port 22: Connection refused'

----------


## lucazade

> I have problem installing this modified version of Ubuntu 10.04 on my MSI Wind U115.
> Every time, the install process stops at 43% and the error message says there is a problem with the disk : errno 5. It seems this is a very old know problem with older versions of Ubuntu, at least from 2007... (input/output error). 
> 
> At the very last, I use a plain Ubuntu 10.04 which passed the first step : normal install, but when I started to update as requested by the system, I lost my WiFi connexion and could not revover it so I have to use a wired connexion... 
> 
> The update is not finished yet, but when it will I'll try to apply the modification by hand... ^^


It looks like a CRC error..
Did you try to download the iso image again? 

The info hash of the image should be f0b262a10d2a4401a4641cb01aef44c8fbccd051
from a terminal check the hash of the image using:



```
md5sum ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386-psb1.iso
```

----------


## jbernardo

> I know I should be able, but I'm not... and I also don't think I have something else on my computer than could be blocking it... ctrl+alt+f2 isn't working also. I also tried to connect via ssh by typing 'ssh username@computername' on the other computer, but than i get 'ssh: connect to host galileusz port 22: Connection refused'


The ssh error is normal if you never installed openssh-server. 
As for grub... Try pressing esc non-stop as soon as you get the bios menu, if all fails boot with a live cd, and do a chroot into your installation - the instructions are here. Only do one thing differently, instead of reinstalling grub, edit /etc/default/grub (using nano or vi), comment out (add a # at the beginning of the line) "GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0" and change "GRUB_TIMEOUT=10". Then save, and do a update-grub. Should be enough to get a grub menu at the next reboot.

Of course, you can do all the psb re-installation from inside the chroot, it should work well on the next reboot.

----------


## pumex1990

Ok, I just started LiveCD and everything was OK until step 6: when i type 'sudo chroot /media/patch_to_my_root_partition' i get:
' chroot: cannot run command '/bin/bash': no such file or directory', although I did everything step by step...

----------


## jbernardo

> Ok, I just started LiveCD and everything was OK until step 6: when i type 'sudo chroot /media/patch_to_my_root_partition' i get:
> ' chroot: cannot run command '/bin/bash': no such file or directory', although I did everything step by step...


Either you mounted the wrong partition, or the gma500 drivers are the least of your worries. Check if you mounted the right one, a ls should show some dirs like bin, sbin, tmp, var, home...

----------


## pumex1990

Hmm. I've got only two partitions: one, 10 GB for the system and the other one, bigger, for /home. I just checked again, and I was mounting correct partition (10GB), but there is something very odd: I don't have there normal system folders like bin, boot, etc, but some strange folders: block, bus, class, dev, devices, firmware, fs, kernel, module and power. GParted says that it's completly full, although Nautilus shows that it only contains of 286,4 MB.
How is it even possible? I guess that the only way out now i reinstalling Ubuntu?

Edit:
Ok. When I restarted LiveCD I had normal partition with normal files. I did again this:
'$ sudo mount ‐‐bind /dev /media/xx..xx/dev
$ sudo mount ‐‐bind /proc /media/xx..xx/proc
$ sudo mount ‐‐bind /sys /media/xx..xx/sys'
of course I changed /media/xx..xx/sys to patch to my system partition. Then i typed
'$ sudo chroot /media/xx..xx' and I again got 'No such file or directory'. Then I checked the content of the partition again, and again it was strange, but maybe it is normal after this operations?
Any idea how to fix it without reinstalling the system?

----------


## blur xc

> That s2ram --force works great on my dell mini 10- but I don't have a /usr/lib/hal/scripts directory much less a hal-system-power-suspend-linux file that I can find...
> 
> I'm running 10.04 btw...
> 
> Thanks,
> BM


Found out the problem- apparently in 10.04 they replaced hal w/ dbus, so the scripts are in /etc/acpi - sleep.sh and hibernate.sh.  but, just replaceing those scripts w/ the s2ram and s2disk commands won't work either.  I found the solution here- works like a charm (so far, knock on wood) : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...6&postcount=52

The only difference is that I found the pm-suspend and s2ram, etc., command is /usr/sbin, rather than in /sbin.

BM

----------


## lars-i

For udibuntu:

I also had problems removing psb-kernel-source



```
udi@udi-netbook:~$ sudo apt-get purge psb-kernel-sourceReading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
Package psb-kernel-source is not installed, so not removed
The following packages will be REMOVED:
psb-kernel-headers
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
1 not fully installed or removed.
After this operation, 348kB disk space will be freed.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
(Reading database ... 270546 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing psb-kernel-headers ...
No diversion `any diversion of /usr/include/drm/drm_hashtab.h', none removed
rm: cannot remove `/usr/include/drm-linux-libc': Is a directory
dpkg: error processing psb-kernel-headers (--remove):
subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1
Errors were encountered while processing:
psb-kernel-headers
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
udi@udi-netbook:~$
```


This is what helped in my case:
http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/sho....php?p=9424704

"
 I got the same problem, after reading through the files listed in /var/lib/dpkg/info , i realized that the problem was the post-removal-script for psb-kernel-headers.
To solve it, simply
Code:



```
cd /var/lib/dpkg/info
sudo vim psb-kernel-headers.postrm
```

and then change the line
Code:


```
rm -f /usr/include/drm-linux-libc
```

to
Code:



```
rmdir /usr/include/drm-linux-libc
```

The next time you try to remove psb-kernel-headers, you shouldn't get any errors.

"

In my case the  /usr/include/drm-linux-libc was not empty so i had to delete the files inside manually. i do not know if this was ok but it worked to remove psb-kernel-source.


With kind regards,
Lars

----------


## pumex1990

> Hmm. I've got only two partitions: one, 10 GB for the system and the other one, bigger, for /home. I just checked again, and I was mounting correct partition (10GB), but there is something very odd: I don't have there normal system folders like bin, boot, etc, but some strange folders: block, bus, class, dev, devices, firmware, fs, kernel, module and power. GParted says that it's completly full, although Nautilus shows that it only contains of 286,4 MB.
> How is it even possible? I guess that the only way out now i reinstalling Ubuntu?
> 
> Edit:
> Ok. When I restarted LiveCD I had normal partition with normal files. I did again this:
> '$ sudo mount ‐‐bind /dev /media/xx..xx/dev
> $ sudo mount ‐‐bind /proc /media/xx..xx/proc
> $ sudo mount ‐‐bind /sys /media/xx..xx/sys'
> of course I changed /media/xx..xx/sys to patch to my system partition. Then i typed
> ...


I solved the problem by singly re-insalling Ubuntu, because I had no time for dealing with that. Anyway, thank's for you help guys and for all of your good work!

----------


## jbernardo

> I solved the problem by singly re-insalling Ubuntu, because I had no time for dealing with that. Anyway, thank's for you help guys and for all of your good work!


Strangely, I had my pc hard drive die on me last night... I'm still rebuilding my install there, trying to save my /home.  :Sad:

----------


## bigfootnmd

Has the problem  with the PSB drivers that so many of encountered earlier this week been fixed?  I was unable to get my Lucid on my Aspire A0751 to boot based on the fixes posted here.  If the drivers are not stable then perhaps it is best to use Regular Ubuntu?

----------


## lucazade

> Has the problem  with the PSB drivers that so many of encountered earlier this week been fixed?  I was unable to get my Lucid on my Aspire A0751 to boot based on the fixes posted here.  If the drivers are not stable then perhaps it is best to use Regular Ubuntu?


Regular Ubuntu? What do you mean? Without drivers?
Not stable? I'm using them on my Acer...

This is the reason of your problem (if you have read previous posts you should know):




> The bug that you're experiencing now should be fixed for future versions of the psb-kernel-source package. It was the removal/upgrade script that wrongly deleted the source directory. Unfortunately it will still be run for the old installed version, before upgrading to the new one, causing the problems you're getting.

----------


## scintilla13

> You should be able to open grub menu, unless something unrelated to the gma500 drivers borked it. Did you try pressing ctrl+alt+f2 when you're at the black screen?
> If you can get to a command prompt, you should just follow the suggestion in the previous posts:
> 
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get purge psb-kernel-source
> sudo apt-get upgrade
> sudo apt-get install psb-kernel-source
> sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d poulsbo-config


To do it I need Internet.
Only way to connect for me is by BT PAN 3g connection.
Do you know how to activate it by command line?

----------


## jbernardo

> To do it I need Internet.
> Only way to connect for me is by BT PAN 3g connection.
> Do you know how to activate it by command line?


 :Sad: 
You can try removing /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and starting X in vesa mode. There you should be able to do the rest. Sorry for this...

----------


## scintilla13

> You can try removing /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and starting X in vesa mode. There you should be able to do the rest. Sorry for this...


Sorry to be silly again. Ubuntu has the power to move windows users to linux. But windows users are totally newbies. Howto start X in safe mode?

Thank you in advance.

----------


## jbernardo

Removing /etc/X11/xorg.conf should be enough. If it still hangs, do the ppa-purge step, and it should start in safe mode.

----------


## nic4m

> We have a symbol mismatch, I think that a function in xorg is no longer exported but called from our driver. I need some time to investigate this, maybe we only have to add it to the symbol list, dunno... (need a setup first to really test this too)
> 
> -Yves


I could test out stuff for you on my booklet 3g with GMA 500, here's my xorg log when plugging in a tv over hdmi:

(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbLVDSSetProperty BLC level 50(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_detect 1
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 0E                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_ACTIVE_HOT_PLUG)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 01 00                   (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 0D 01 00                   (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_ACTIVE_HOT_PLUG)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 0E                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_ACTIVE_HOT_PLUG)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_dpms 0, active_outputs=0
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 03                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_TRAINED_INPUTS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 00                      (Success)
(EE) PSB(0): First SDVO output reported failure to sync or input is not trainded!!!
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 05 00 00                   (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_ACTIVE_OUTPUTS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 02                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_DEVICE_CAPS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 04 AE 00 02 01 01 01 00 (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 0B                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_ATTACHED_DISPLAYS)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 01 00                   (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: change the output name to TMDS-1
(II) PSB(0): Output TMDS-1 has no monitor section
(II) PSB(0): Debug: change the rroutput name to TMDS-1
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 9D                         (i830_SDVO_CMD_GET_SUPP_ENCODE)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 10 12                   (Success)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbSDVOInit: HDMI device value is 18
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 07 01 00 00 00             (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_IN_OUT_MAP)
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R:                         (Not supported)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: get attached displays=0x1,0x0,connectedouputs=0x1
(II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_sdvo_get_modes
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO_DEVICE_CRT || SDVO_DEVICE_TMDS
(II) PSB(0): Debug: i830_psbDDCGetModes
(II) PSB(0): I2C device "SDVOB DDC Bus:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(EE) PSB(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(EE) PSB(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.
(II) Quirked EDID physical size to 0x0 cm
(II) PSB(0): EDID vendor "SAM", prod id 669
(II) PSB(0): Debug: Try to get edid_mon
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(EE) PSB(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(EE) PSB(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.
(II) Quirked EDID physical size to 0x0 cm
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(II) PSB(0): Debug: SDVO: W: 7A 02                      (i830_SDVO_CMD_SET_CONTROL_BUS_SWITCH)
(EE) PSB(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

after that it totaly freezes, no access through ssh anymore

----------


## zehjotkah

@nic4m
Try if it works if you suspend your Booklet, connect the HDMI and wake up your Booklet again.
I read somewhere that it should work, but I don't have a HDMI device right here where I am at the moment..

----------


## zombolo

Many thanks for the unofficial iso! Working perfectly on my Vaio P 21z!

To play non hd multimedia files: remove mplayer-vaapi. Install gnome-mplayer. Set video output to gl.
Now you will be able to play non hd movies even in fullscreen without any problem! ^___^ V

Tested on a vaio p with z520 CPU (1.33Ghz)

----------


## b3pp

Hi, last week I've used Lucazade's ISO and all went well. 
Yesterday I updated the systems (my first update of the new installation) and I cant't start Ubuntu ...
Actually it starts, but and displays the logo of Ubuntu 10.4 very briefly, but soon the screen becames black and there is no way to have the splash screen  :Sad: 
?????

----------


## karsti

Hey!

Today I had the same problem you are describing.

I fixed it by booting into the shell, removing poulsbo-driver-2d and poulsbo-driver-3d and then reinstalling it.

I don't know if that's elegant, but it worked.

I have to say, though that this was a standard 10.04 Ubuntu and not the one discussed here. Also I didn't follow the discussion in this forum but found your post only by accident.

Best regards, Karsten

----------


## b3pp

> Hey!
> 
> Today I had the same problem you are describing.
> 
> I fixed it by booting into the shell, removing poulsbo-driver-2d and poulsbo-driver-3d and then reinstalling it.
> 
> I don't know if that's elegant, but it worked.
> 
> I have to say, though that this was a standard 10.04 Ubuntu and not the one discussed here. Also I didn't follow the discussion in this forum but found your post only by accident.
> ...


thanks, 

     I'll try and let you know

----------


## b3pp

> Hey!
> 
> Today I had the same problem you are describing.
> 
> I fixed it by booting into the shell, removing poulsbo-driver-2d and poulsbo-driver-3d and then reinstalling it.
> 
> I don't know if that's elegant, but it worked.
> 
> I have to say, though that this was a standard 10.04 Ubuntu and not the one discussed here. Also I didn't follow the discussion in this forum but found your post only by accident.
> ...


no hope

din't work

I can't even run sudo apt-get update (I got only pages of "unresolved" repositories and I know to little of linux to post here the error ...  :Sad:  )

Thanks anyway ...

----------


## arobase40

> It looks like a CRC error..
> Did you try to download the iso image again? 
> 
> The info hash of the image should be f0b262a10d2a4401a4641cb01aef44c8fbccd051
> from a terminal check the hash of the image using:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Thanks for the answer, but I re downloaded the file sereral times and never get the same checksum... ^^
Anyway, I made the upgrade from a plain Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid version. The screen is ok, but still have problem with the WiFi device. I guess I will have to change it...  :Sad:

----------


## PilotPaul

Just had to re-install Karmic due to a disk problem.  I had suspend/resume working perfectly before using all the various fixes described here for an Acer 751h.  However on reinstall and reapplying the fixes I now find I have to do a ctrl-alt-f2 followed by ctrl-alt-f7 to get my screen back following resume. Any thoughts?

----------


## jbernardo

> Hi, last week I've used Lucazade's ISO and all went well. 
> Yesterday I updated the systems (my first update of the new installation) and I cant't start Ubuntu ...
> Actually it starts, but and displays the logo of Ubuntu 10.4 very briefly, but soon the screen becames black and there is no way to have the splash screen 
> ?????




```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get purge psb-kernel-source
sudo apt-get upgrade
sudo apt-get install psb-kernel-source
sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d poulsbo-config
```

Of course, this needs a network connection.

----------


## george314

Hi I just re-installed Ubuntu 10.04
Sort of forgot where to find the script
that automagically installs the driver
for the GMA 500.  Would someone point 
me to that post in the thread?  

2D is good enough for me by the way

Thanks

George

----------


## simis

> I've made a customized livecd of Ubuntu 10.04 with Intel GMA500 support out of the box!
> 
> 
> *Features:*
> * gma500 drivers (ppa repository)
> - 2D support (native resolution and hw rendering)
> - 3D support (openGL, Composite)
> 
> * mplayer with vaapi backend (original script)
> ...


 


Hi, 

I tried the livecd on an acer 751h. In trial mode works fine as well as just after install. It automatically made an update and after reboot the system just flickers and stop responding.
The same was also when i tried to install just the drivers over the installation of an oficial ubuntu cd. I use the 10.04 vesrion of ubuntu.

regards

simis

----------


## lucazade

> Hi, 
> 
> I tried the livecd on an acer 751h. In trial mode works fine as well as just after install. It automatically made an update and after reboot the system just flickers and stop responding.
> The same was also when i tried to install just the drivers over the installation of an oficial ubuntu cd. I use the 10.04 vesrion of ubuntu.
> 
> regards
> 
> simis


This issue has been discussed a lot in the latest posts:

*Why the updates break the system:
*


> The bug that you're experiencing now should be fixed for future versions of the psb-kernel-source package. It was the removal/upgrade script that wrongly deleted the source directory. Unfortunately it will still be run for the old installed version, before upgrading to the new one, causing the problems you're getting.


*How to solve the issue:
*


> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get purge psb-kernel-source
> sudo apt-get upgrade
> sudo apt-get install psb-kernel-source
> sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d poulsbo-config


This was the only way to fix the psb-kernel-source packages for future kernel upgrades.
This should be sticky at first page of the thread alongside wiki instructions and Livecd post.

----------


## loodjuret

I'm having lots of audio related issues on my 1101HA (Realtek ALC269). If I turn the volume down to 0 % (until it mutes), the problems seem to appear. It's then impossible to change volume at all and the sound quality gets bad. Sometimes, killing pulseaudio does the trick (sudo killall -9 pulseaudio), but otherwise a reboot is necessary. Is this a common problem related to the poulsbo SCH, or is this problem related to this specific audio device? Or has it something to do with pulseaudio (in 10.04) and the alsa-plugin?

This is perhaps not perfectly related to this topic about the GMA500 itself, but wondering if more people than me are experiencing this on their poulsbo devices? Don't want to try uninstall pulseaudio (yet) and replace it with alsa altogether without knowing the real source of the problem.

----------


## jbernardo

> I'm having lots of audio related issues on my 1101HA (Realtek ALC269). If I turn the volume down to 0 % (until it mutes), the problems seem to appear. It's then impossible to change volume at all and the sound quality gets bad. Sometimes, killing pulseaudio does the trick (sudo killall -9 pulseaudio), but otherwise a reboot is necessary. Is this a common problem related to the poulsbo SCH, or is this a common problem in 10.04 for this device?
> 
> This is perhaps not related to this topic regarding the GMA500 itself, but wondering if more people than me are experiencing this on their poulsbo devices? Don't want to try uninstall pulseaudio (yet) and replace it with alsa altogether without knowing the real source of the problem.



No problems at all on my 1101HA, but I don't use sound much on it, and I don't have pulseaudio (kubuntu).

----------


## pumex1990

Hi everyone,
I also own 1101HA and I installed Luca Remix (Thank you for that!). But if I watch a movie (bot in a good quality, for example 512x384), when I turn on full screen mode the image is too slow. Is it normal, or is there something wrong with my computer?

loodjuret - sound is working OK on my machine.

----------


## lucazade

> Hi everyone,
> I also own 1101HA and I installed Luca Remix (Thank you for that!). But if I watch a movie (bot in a good quality, for example 512x384), when I turn on full screen mode the image is too slow. Is it normal, or is there something wrong with my computer?
> 
> loodjuret - sound is working OK on my machine.


Strange, should be smooth. Have you tried using mplayer?



```
mplayer -vo vaapi -va vaapi filename.mpg
```

Press F for fullscreen

----------


## pumex1990

MPlayer is working great! I was using VLC with this fix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=1461 . I will use MPlayer now, thanks!

----------


## lucazade

> MPlayer is working great! I was using VLC with this fix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=1461 . I will use MPlayer now, thanks!


glad it works.. "man mplayer" for full shortcuts list.

----------


## jbernardo

> glad it works.. "man mplayer" for full shortcuts list.


Also, don't forget to add "export GMA500_WORKAROUND=yes" to your ~/.bashrc

----------


## lucazade

> Also, don't forget to add "export GMA500_WORKAROUND=yes" to your ~/.bashrc


small note:
In the livecd i put this export in /etc/rc.local because the user was not available at iso building time.. (maybe was better in /etc/skel/.bashrc but i didn't think about it)

----------


## loodjuret

> Also, don't forget to add "export GMA500_WORKAROUND=yes" to your ~/.bashrc


What does the environment variable GMA500_WORKAROUND do? Mplayer specific improvement or necessary for other things than that?

----------


## jbernardo

> What does the environment variable GMA500_WORKAROUND do? Mplayer specific improvement or necessary for other things than that?


MPlayer, at least for now. The mplayer-vaapi patches have a slightly different behaviour for the GMA500 and for other vaapi compliant chipsets.

----------


## loodjuret

This may be a rather simple and foolish question, but after updating the repos today apt-get now suggests me to upgrade the current kernel packages:



```
The following packages will be upgraded:
  linux-headers-2.6.32-24 linux-headers-2.6.32-24-generic
  linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic linux-libc-dev
```

No big deal, but if I run 'uname -r', the output is (already) '2.6.32-24-generic'.

Is this a new improved kernel with the same version number, or is it trying to overwrite the existing one and messing with my psb configuration? I'm confused.  :Wink:

----------


## loodjuret

I've recently been testing the fan control feature in eee-control on my 1101HA (Atom Z530 + GMA500). Didn't know if it was working or not. Unlike Aurora Jupiter, eee-control does nothing to the FSB modes (performance, powersave etc), but it does indeed change the way the fan behaves. 

Disabling fan control results in having the fan stuck at a higher rpm for a longer duration. ~2600 rpm after a high CPU load even though the temp drops down from 60 C to 54 C in a couple of secs. 

With fan control enabled in eee-control, the fan speed drops quickly from 2350 rpm down to 1630 rpm (resulting in a CPU temperature of 55 C and a much less noisy computer). Disabling the fan control gives me a minimum fan speed of 1570 rpm but only when the CPU temp reaches ~51 C (which often takes a long time if the CPU load normally stays at 10-20% using Firefox, empathy etc). 

Overall, the eee-control seems to manage the fan on this notebook much better compared to not using it.

----------


## lucazade

Some updates (only for the brave!)



*Flash playback alternative:*
Credits go to jurekiteresa for pointing this out
Tested with Youtube HD inside Firefox (still finding a way to apply the same stuff inside Chrome).. very smooth even full screen.




> We need:
> mplayer-vaapi
> gnome-mplayer with vaapi from:
> ppa:klich-lukasz/kleewho
> settings:
> http://lukaszklich.pl/wp-content/upl...api_output.png
> http://lukaszklich.pl/wp-content/upl...5/vaapi_va.png
> and
> gecko-mediaplayer
> ...



*Compiz workaround:*
Credits go to knopper

Install this temporary package which disable compiz conflict dependency (still not uploaded to ppa, we need some testing/feedback)

and add n /etc/X11/xorg.conf DEVICE section.



> Option "ExaNoComposite" "true"


Compiz seems to work well (perform like old releases).

----------


## loodjuret

> Some updates (only for the brave!)
> 
> 
> 
> *Flash playback alternative:*
> Credits go to jurekiteresa for pointing this out
> Tested with Youtube HD inside Firefox (still finding a way to apply the same stuff inside Chrome).. very smooth even full screen.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! *I can confirm that compiz works!* 

However, clicking the Firefox links (for flash improvements) results in "404 - Not found".

Installed the .deb-package and added 'Option "ExaNoComposite" "true"' to /etc/X11/xorg.conf like you said. Also installed the missing 'compiz' meta-package (apt-get install compiz) and Compiz is finally working now! Definitely an improvement to the GMA500 performance (although small). But at least it provides transparency which is useful. 

Thanks for your time dedicated to this matter! Are you planning on releasing a new improved Ubuntu (poulsbo) .iso?  :Razz:

----------


## lucazade

> Thanks! *I can confirm that compiz works!* 
> 
> However, clicking the Firefox links (for flash improvements) results in "404 - Not found".
> 
> Thanks for your time dedicated to this matter! Are you planning on releasing a new improved Ubuntu (poulsbo) .iso?


Ops.. fixed links.. tnx!
About the iso.. i don't know atm.. i'll see  :Wink:

----------


## .fly

> This may be a rather simple and foolish question, but after updating the  repos today apt-get now suggests me to upgrade the current kernel  packages:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>      The following packages will be upgraded:
>   linux-headers-2.6.32-24 linux-headers-2.6.32-24-generic
>   linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic linux-libc-dev 
> No big deal, but if I run 'uname -r', the output is (already) '2.6.32-24-generic'.
> ...


A kernel security hole was found lately, seems like they are just rolling out fixed versions of the currently used kernel.

----------


## simis

Any idea to play online the videow from apple.com?
In preferences of firefox I cannot change to mplayer It is not present as an alternative . 

Thanks 

Simis

----------


## yigal.weinstein

Compiz works on my box now!  I like to oscillate between tiling window managers, Xmonad, DWM and the like and full bling, and now I can do it on my laptop.  Accolades =D>

----------


## lucazade

Latest maverick updates (xserver 1.8.99.905) break PSB driver... was working with Alpha3 if i remember well.

undefined symbol: WindowTable
seems to be a common problem for all drivers with new xserver (some already fixed), need to investigate.

attached xorg.log, going to open a bug

----------


## loodjuret

Heh. Remarkable. The flash video replacer really made a difference. Video performance is much better now. Youtube clips was nearly unwatchable before, but now even HD content seems to work fine.  :Dancing:  

With compiz enabled, the CPU stays cooler. This improves battery life for GMA500 netbooks.  :Wink: 

Just one thing. Although the WM graphics is better now, scrolling web pages in Firefox seems slower. Can this be improved? Are there any settings for this in compiz config settings manager or in Firefox itself?

----------


## jarodrig

> Heh. Remarkable. The flash video replacer really made a difference. Video performance is much better now. Youtube clips was nearly unwatchable before, but now even HD content seems to work fine.  
> 
> With compiz enabled, the CPU stays cooler. This improves battery life for GMA500 netbooks. 
> 
> Just one thing. Although the WM graphics is better now, scrolling web pages in Firefox seems slower. Can this be improved? Are there any settings for this in compiz config settings manager or in Firefox itself?


I'm downloading lucid 10.04.1 and will test it again. thx for your opinion, i was working with fedora before it.

----------


## lucazade

> Heh. Remarkable. The flash video replacer really made a difference. Video performance is much better now. Youtube clips was nearly unwatchable before, but now even HD content seems to work fine.  
> 
> With compiz enabled, the CPU stays cooler. This improves battery life for GMA500 netbooks. 
> 
> Just one thing. Although the WM graphics is better now, scrolling web pages in Firefox seems slower. Can this be improved? Are there any settings for this in compiz config settings manager or in Firefox itself?


No tweaks for Firefox, scrolling is slow as hell.
Let's hope for Firefox4  :Smile:

----------


## jarodrig

> No tweaks for Firefox, scrolling is slow as hell.
> Let's hope for Firefox4


In my netbook firefox works well (scrolling too) with compiz ativated, it's a fresh install with the "magic" packet (that enable compiz), and the exanocomposite option.
--------------------- Edit ----------------------------------------
Ok, Scrolling is very slow  :Sad:

----------


## lucazade

> In my netbook firefox works well (scrolling too) with compiz ativated, it's a fresh install with the "magic" packet (that enable compiz), and the exanocomposite option.
> --------------------- Edit ----------------------------------------
> Ok, Scrolling is very slow


Seemed so strange.. firefox on PSB was slow from first try on Jaunty and anything changed for years!
Try chromium without compositor (i.e compiz) and you'll see scrolling webpages is at least 10x faster and smoother than firefox.

The only thing seems to improve performances using a compositor (imho) is window drag/resize on GNOME (not so important for everyday use).
I don't care about transparency and other eye-candy effects, i prefear a responsive and workable device.

----------


## loodjuret

> Seemed so strange.. firefox on PSB was slow from first try on Jaunty and anything changed for years!
> Try chromium without compositor (i.e compiz) and you'll see scrolling webpages is at least 10x faster and smoother than firefox.
> 
> The only thing seems to improve performances using a compositor (imho) is window drag/resize on GNOME (not so important for everyday use).
> I don't care about transparency and other eye-candy effects, i prefear a responsive and workable device.


Having compiz enabled results in the GMA500 doing more graphics related work. This releases some extra potential CPU power for running processes. The positive side effect is that the CPU stays cooler (more evenly) when moving or switching between windows etc. It also saves some power. 

I like window transparency when using netbooks with smaller screens. Useful seeing through a window. I also enjoy the window picker feature. But I guess this in the end boils down to personal opinions.  :Wink:

----------


## borghal

Compiz works like a charm on my vaio P11Z, thank you very much! =D>

(I like the enhanced zoom, very useful on the P11Z's small screen with great resolution, just my 2cents  :Wink:  )

----------


## PilotPaul

Compiz working fine here also on my Acer Aspire One 751h.  MythTV still unable to display any live tv whatever settings I choose...  :Sad: .  Still, one step closer....

Well done guys'n'gals.

Paul

----------


## lucazade

> Having compiz enabled results in the GMA500 doing more graphics related work. This releases some extra potential CPU power for running processes. The positive side effect is that the CPU stays cooler (more evenly) when moving or switching between windows etc. It also saves some power.


This is how it should be, but using top i don't see any differences in cpu utilization with or without compositor.
Enabling compositor affect scrolling in gtk applications, obviously it is not so pronunced but enough. (gtkperf also shows this).

----------


## simplygades

Hi guys, compiz works fine on my AO751h and I think it really helps in having a more relaxed cpu, although graphics don't perform too well, in terms of speed. 
I have a little problem regarding gnome-mplayer: 
Sound works with mplayer, gmplayer but not with gnome-mplayer. I only have video and if I try to play a song it doesn't start at all. I've set output to pulse, is that correct? Does anyone else have this problem?

----------


## PilotPaul

Compiz breaks suspend/resume on my 751h...(then again I think it did this with Karmic also)

----------


## lucazade

> Hi guys, compiz works fine on my AO751h and I think it really helps in having a more relaxed cpu, although graphics don't perform too well, in terms of speed.


Really? I really don't think so:

*metacity plain:
*GtkEntry - time:  0,20
GtkComboBox - time:  6,45
GtkComboBoxEntry - time:  3,10
GtkSpinButton - time:  0,82
GtkProgressBar - time:  1,07
GtkToggleButton - time:  1,61
GtkCheckButton - time:  0,68
GtkRadioButton - time:  1,20
GtkTextView - Add text - time:  3,61
GtkTextView - Scroll - time:  1,79
GtkDrawingArea - Lines - time:  3,82
GtkDrawingArea - Circles - time:  8,24
GtkDrawingArea - Text - time:  5,24
GtkDrawingArea - Pixbufs - time:  0,49
 --- 
Total time: *38,34*


*metacity compositor:
*GtkEntry - time:  0,22
GtkComboBox - time:  5,65
GtkComboBoxEntry - time:  3,51
GtkSpinButton - time:  0,89
GtkProgressBar - time:  1,11
GtkToggleButton - time:  1,67
GtkCheckButton - time:  0,77
GtkRadioButton - time:  1,26
GtkTextView - Add text - time:  3,70
GtkTextView - Scroll - time:  1,74
GtkDrawingArea - Lines - time:  5,00
GtkDrawingArea - Circles - time:  8,29
GtkDrawingArea - Text - time:  5,38
GtkDrawingArea - Pixbufs - time:  0,62
 --- 
Total time: *39,86*


*compiz*:
GtkEntry - time:  0,24
GtkComboBox - time:  9,10
GtkComboBoxEntry - time:  6,65
GtkSpinButton - time:  1,61
GtkProgressBar - time:  1,78
GtkToggleButton - time:  1,86
GtkCheckButton - time:  0,96
GtkRadioButton - time:  2,10
GtkTextView - Add text - time:  3,92
GtkTextView - Scroll - time:  3,67
GtkDrawingArea - Lines - time:  7,76
GtkDrawingArea - Circles - time: 10,66
GtkDrawingArea - Text - time: 13,24
GtkDrawingArea - Pixbufs - time:  4,12
 --- 
Total time: *67,68*

----------


## simplygades

@lucazade:



> ...compiz works fine (_update: not that fine anymore as suspend is broken_) on my AO751h and I think it really helps in having a more relaxed cpu, although graphics *don't perform too well*, in terms of speed. 
> ...


I don't know, maybe its something with my English...did I seem to disagree? :Confused:

----------


## lucazade

> @lucazade:
> 
> I don't know, maybe its something with my English...did I seem to disagree?


no no i understand what you said, but if i see cpu utilization is the same with or without a compositor (read bad/high utilization)
No polemics, just a bit of frustation  :Wink:

----------


## simplygades

Sure. No polemics at all  :Wink: . I ran gtkperf too with similar results, but it just seemed that with compiz enabled the cpu was less stressed when I performed wm-related actions (EDIT: Just watching the system monitor gnome-applet, no real proof). Anyway, even if I was right, my bubble is burst already. Suspend is kind of crucial on a netbook.  :Wave:  compiz

----------


## loodjuret

> no no i understand what you said, but if i see cpu utilization is the same with or without a compositor (read bad/high utilization)
> No polemics, just a bit of frustation


With compiz disabled, I have a more noisy fan, and 5-6 hours on battery.

With compiz enabled, fan is much more quiet and the CPU graph is flatter (more evenly distributed in system monitor). 6-7 hours on battery. 

How cpu utilizaion is measured seems to vary between different tools. Don't know what tool to trust. Perhaps more relevant to look at power consumption (in mA or W)?

I haven't run any detailed tests. However, 'more /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state' display the current power consumption for the computer (in mA). Dividing (mAh(battery power left)/mA(usage) = h (time left)) seems to correspond the time left shown in the battery indicator. 

Intel's Powertop (sudo apt-get install powertop) does the same thing but with a watt output and also suggestions what to do to save some power. 

With compiz enabled I get ~700 mA (avg: cpu load 20%). Around ~800 mA having it disabled.   

I don't know why I end up with this. My theory was that the GPU is using less power than the CPU. Enabling HW acceleration then results in a less power hungry computer, but I don't really know. Not that much of a difference afterall. But I do enjoy some of the compiz features, so I'm happy it is working! Thanks! This hellish chipset behaves much better now than only a week before. I actually have started to like this netbook (the 1101HA), even though it's slow. But hey, I'm not a gamer anyway.  :Wink:

----------


## Udibuntu

Guys,

Can you please provide an idiot proof walkthrough for enabling Compiz and the Flash workarounds? Like I don't know where to and how to add n /etc/X11/xorg.conf DEVICE section....

Thanks and respect!

----------


## lucazade

@loodjuret. You're probably right, gpu eat less power resulting in a lasting battery, but gtk rendering become too slow for me using compiz.
I think it is related to 8mb mem of gpu used for textures.

@udibuntu
for compiz:

install this deb
sudo apt-get install compiz
sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf

and add in Device section
Option "ExaNoComposite" "true"
save and reboot


for flash alternative:

sudo apt-add-repository ppa:klich-lukasz/kleewho
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer gecko-mediaplayer

open gnome-mplayer settings and tune like the following screenshots:
http://lukaszklich.pl/wp-content/upl...api_output.png
http://lukaszklich.pl/wp-content/upl...5/vaapi_va.png

install this extension for firefox:
http://flvideoreplacer-extension.blogspot.com/
and try youtube

----------


## loodjuret

> Guys,
> 
> Can you please provide an idiot proof walkthrough for enabling Compiz and the Flash workarounds? Like I don't know where to and how to add n /etc/X11/xorg.conf DEVICE section....
> 
> Thanks and respect!


Ok. Here's a summary in how to install Luca's 10.04 psb .iso, how to enable compiz and other fixes found in this thread (correct me if something is wrong). I'm not the expert here. Feel free to copy this and maintain it. Sorry for bad grammar. English is not my first language.  :Wink: 

Updated 2010-08-23 16.20

Install

Download Luca's psb-configured .iso using the torrent-link here. Format a USB stick (>= 1 GB) in fat32 using gparted or some other tool. Create live-usb (System -> Administration -> Startup disk creator). Another options is to use 'unetbootin' (available for both linux and windows. Packages are found in ubuntu repos or can be downloaded here). 

Reboot, enter BIOS (F2) and change boot order for the devices pressing the '+' key. Make sure the USB is at #1.

Install Luca's .iso like standard Ubuntu 10.04 (select language, partition disk, press next etc). 

Update system / reinstall psb-packages

After install, boot into Ubuntu and do this (from terminal):


```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get purge psb-kernel-source
sudo apt-get upgrade
sudo apt-get install psb-kernel-source
sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d poulsbo-config
```

Reboot.

Enable Compiz

Edit xorg.conf:


```
sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

Add 'Option "ExaNoComposite" "true"' to your xorg.conf file. It should look like this:


```
Section "DRI"
        Mode    0666
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
        Driver          "psb"
        Option          "ExaNoComposite" "true"
EndSection
```

Download this dummy package: .deb package and install it with:


```
sudo dpkg -i poulsbo-config_0.1.2~1004um3_all.deb
```

Install compiz:


```
sudo apt-get install compiz
```

Enable compiz:
System -> Preferences -> Visual effects. Select normal or extras. Or modify it using compizconfig-settings-manager


```
sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
```

And run it from System -> Preferences -> CCSM

Replace Firefox flash player

Replace flash-player for firefox (enabling HD on youtube):


```
sudo apt-add-repository ppa:klich-lukasz/kleewho
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install mplayer-vaapi gnome-mplayer gecko-mediaplayer
```

Use these settings for gnome-mediaplayer found: here and here (gnome player -> edit -> preferences). Polish (?) but the textfields layout are the same in english.

Download FlashVideoReplacer (Firefox add-on: Tools -> get addons and install)

Video playback fix

Play videos issuing this command:


```
mplayer -vo vaapi -va vaapi <filename>.avi
```

Or follow this tutorial for a more "permanent" fix.

Suggested VLC fix here.

Fix Fn-keys

Edit grub file


```
sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
```

Replace the 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT'-line with:


```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor"
```

Update grub:


```
sudo update-grub
```

Reboot.

Fan control

Does nothing to the front-side bus speed in 10.04 unlike aurora jupiter (se next), but (may) improve fan control for Atom Z520 notebooks (confirmed on Asus 1101HA).


```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:eee-control/eee-control
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install eee-control
```

Right-click the 'Eee' symbol in the Gnome top panel notification area, goto preferences and make sure 'smart fan control' is enabled.


Aurora Jupiter (for performance mode control)

This is basically a swithcer between different performance modes like eee-control (high performance, medium and powersave). But this one actually works in 10.04 unlike eee-control. However it does not support fan control. In case you'd need the option to either improve battery life (although losing performance) or prefer a higher performance mode this is is a good tool. Don't know if there are any conflicts when having eee-control (fan control) enabled at the same time. I don't use it.



```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/jupiter
sudo apt-get update
```

Install. The package jupiter-support-eee is necessary for the Super Hybrid Engine (SHE) to work on eee. 


```
sudo apt-get install jupiter
sudo apt-get install jupiter-support-eee
```

----------


## simplygades

*@ loodjuret:* Does sound work for you with gnome-mplayer? If so did you tweak something regarding audio output? I can't get it to play sound. Any hint would be appreciated, thanks.

----------


## Udibuntu

thanks guys..compiz working in normal mode, i'm still to see how it behaves on my 751.

nome mplayer is missing the option vaapi in video output. i have the mplayer version i installed a couple of weeks ago so that's fine with me.

flash from firefox doesnt work, i get a grey square in the player window.

btw, any reason i cant use shift key question mark...

----------


## loodjuret

> *@ loodjuret:* Does sound work for you with gnome-mplayer? If so did you tweak something regarding audio output? I can't get it to play sound. Any hint would be appreciated, thanks.


Sound works with youtube, but haven't really tried it that much and not at all with local video files. Audio is a mess on my computer (1101HA). Lots of minor (and major) issues. Stops working from time to time. Headphone jack sense doesn't work very well. Sometimes there is sound in both the internal speakers and the headphones at the same time, and sometimes in only one of them no matter if I plug-in headphones or not.  :Sad:  
Can sometimes be fixed using 'sudo killall -9 pulseaudio' or rebooting the machine. Extremely annoying. Don't know if this is a pulseaudio related issue, or if it has something to do with the poulsbo SCH (or something else).

I have been experiencing lots of issues with pulseaudio before, but don't dare replacing pulseaudio with alsa altogether right now. Had to reinstall my netbook last time I tried fixing this. Not as convenient anymore (in 10.04) switching between alsa and pulseaudio. Don't like purging meta-packages.  :Wink: 

Not sure about the source of these problems or what to do. Lots of people are complaining about bugs in pulseaudio (in 10.04), but this can perhaps also be related to some alsa-plugin or poor HW support aswell. Dunno. Found some bug reports, but no waterproof (and easy) fixes so far.

----------


## Udibuntu

flash replacer needs vaapi option in the gnomemplayer. i dont have this option in the gnome mplayer i just installed per the walkthrou.

also, google earth behaves weird... 

and i cant use shift keys, which realy annoys me. 

edit - more than annoys, i cant sudo becouse my password has capitals.......

----------


## simplygades

> flash replacer needs vaapi option in the gnomemplayer. i dont have this option in the gnome mplayer i just installed per the walkthrou.


I added it myself, it works.




> also, google earth behaves weird...


Don't know, I haven't tried it yet. 




> and i cant use shift keys, which realy annoys me.


Have you checked the keyboard settings? I can't think of something else, never happened to me.



> edit - more than annoys, i cant sudo becouse my password has capitals.......


CAPS LOCK as a temporary way of sudoing?

Maybe someone more experienced has better advice though

----------


## oviguera

Could someone help me. After installing the psb drivers I can´t see videos. The sound works but the screen keep black. Mplayer doesn't work either. Thanks

----------


## lucazade

> Could someone help me. After installing the psb drivers I can´t see videos. The sound works but the screen keep black. Mplayer doesn't work either. Thanks


have you installed mplayer-vaapi? (totem or simple mplayer doesn't work yet)
install mplayer-vaapi using this script



```
wget http://kanotix.com/files/fix/mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt && sudo bash ./mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt && echo "export GMA500_WORKAROUND=yes" | tee -a ~/.bashrc
```

and play files using this



```
mplayer -vo vaapi -va vaapi filename.mpg
```

----------


## Dictionary

@lucazade

You've finally made my a0751h usable!!  Thank you so much.  I'm eagerly looking forward to Unity, if you ever decide to create a GMA500 .iso of it.

----------


## oviguera

> have you installed mplayer-vaapi? (totem or simple mplayer doesn't work yet)
> install mplayer-vaapi using this script
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> wget http://kanotix.com/files/fix/mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt && sudo bash ./mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt && echo "export GMA500_WORKAROUND=yes" | tee -a ~/.bashrc
> ```
> 
> ...



Thanks Lucazade! You were right. I hadn't install mplayer-vaapi yet. I've tried your script and found some problems. Please Could you give a hand with them?


svn: Unknown hostname 'svn.mplayerhq.hu'
cd: 89: can't cd to mplayer-vaapi
svn: Unknown hostname 'svn.mplayerhq.hu'
svn: Unknown hostname 'svn.mplayerhq.hu'
svn: Unknown hostname 'svn.mplayerhq.hu'

and this one too:


./mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt: line 90: cd: mplayer-vaapi: No such file or directory
./mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt: line 92: ../mplayer-optimize.diff: No such file or directory
./mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt: line 94: ../ffmpeg.vaapi.mpeg4.bframes.patch: No such file or directory
./mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt: line 95: ../ffmpeg.vaapi.gma500.mpeg4.bframes.patch: No such file or directory
libvdpau-dev: /usr/include/vdpau/vdpau.h
./mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt: line 97: debian/shlibs.local: No such file or directory
./mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt: line 98: debian/shlibs.local: No such file or directory
svn: '.' is not a working copy
dch: fatal error at line 475:
Cannot find debian/changelog anywhere!
Are you in the source code tree?
(You could use --create if you wish to create this file.)
debuild: fatal error at line 630:
cannot find readable debian/changelog anywhere!
Are you in the source code tree?

real	0m0.254s
user	0m0.180s
sys	0m0.076s
dpkg: errorea mplayer*.deb prozesatzean (--install):
 ezin da sartu artxiboan: No such file or directory
Erroreak aurkitu dira prozesatzerakoan:
 mplayer*.deb

----------


## lucazade

> Thanks Lucazade! You were right. I hadn't install mplayer-vaapi yet. I've tried your script and found some problems. Please Could you give a hand with them?


Unfortunately i haven't done this script and it seems some resources it calls are not available at the moment. I don't know how to help you, i hope it will be back working because we're all using this script.
(in the customized livecd mplayer-vaapi is installed if can help you)

----------


## ddumanis

Hi,

Wondering if this driver will be officially integrated into the standard Lucid (or Maverick) repos anytime soon. 

Anyone know?

And thanks to Lucazade for all your hard work. My ASUS 1201HA is running fine.

----------


## Phoenixx81

Hi folks,

thanks lucazade. Here is the second confirmation of compiz working on a 1201ha. Its very fluent now. Flash has to wait.

BUT i have now a sound problem. Every time i want to play a media file, there is a clicking noise at the beginning and at the end of the playback.
I will fix it tomorrow, if i can  :Smile: . I want to sleep now.

Thanks again lucazade

Regards 

Phoenixx81

----------


## zehjotkah

compiz is working on my Nokia Booklet 3G too.
I noticed that the icons in the gnome menu are loading faster now (they are instantly there, no delay like before).
also there are small window previews finally.

Thanks!

It is possible that HDMI out is working now, too?
I think it doesn't have anything to do with compiz, but who knows...
Sadly I don't have the possibility to try it for the next few days.

----------


## meyerm

It seems to work for me on my Dell Mini 10, too. However, I'm using the Kubuntu-flavor on this. Anybody else here using KDE and got his desktop-effect of KWin to run?

Thanks!

----------


## jbernardo

> It seems to work for me on my Dell Mini 10, too. However, I'm using the Kubuntu-flavor on this. Anybody else here using KDE and got his desktop-effect of KWin to run?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm on kubuntu on my 1101HA (and maybe because of that I don't have audio problems - no pulseaudio), to enable the effects you have to go first to the third tab, disable the functionalities checking, and use xrender composition. Like that it should work.

----------


## simplygades

I think KDE native desktop effects are not available for now using OpenGL. You can have some of them working (transparency) if you enable XRender instead. But I think there is no hardware acceleration then.

Delayed answer  :Smile:

----------


## jbernardo

> I think KDE native desktop effects are not available for now using OpenGL. You can have some of them working (transparency) if you enable XRender instead. But I think there is no hardware acceleration then.
> 
> Delayed answer


There is still some acceleration, but no screen cube...

Now, I need to check if the flash replacement works in kde, or do I really need gnome-mplayer. Seems like you guys have been busy while I was away...  :Smile:

----------


## cataclop

Compiz works well on my msi wind u115 too (Ubuntu Lucid)  :Very Happy:  ; I didn't test Flash, because I don't really need it. I can watch video files with vlc, thanks to the workaround.

----------


## simplygades

> There is still some acceleration, but no screen cube...
> 
> Now, I need to check if the flash replacement works in kde, or do I really need gnome-mplayer. Seems like you guys have been busy while I was away...


Looks like I've missed something here...Has there been proposed another method than gnome-mplayer for flash playback? Do you mean gnash? (It claims to support vaapi, but I couldn't make it work)

----------


## jarodrig

Anybody has tried PixieLive? works very well  :Very Happy: 


http://pixielive.org/dotclear/index.php?

http://www.nanoant.com/linux/compili...x-distribution

----------


## yvesdm3000

> Seems like you guys have been busy while I was away...


It is still a workaround because there is a crash in ExaCompositePicture. I think this was found by someone from Knoppix. The setting just disables EXA acceleration for this function. I'm putting this on my todo list, but it's all way a the bottom since there is a nice good working workaround for now.
Might fix this pretty soon though, depends on how easy it is to fix (did not have time yet to even look at it except adding the workaround to xorg.conf)

First one i'll tackle in a couple of weeks is Xv (Actually finish port to ExaMixed).

-Yves

----------


## lucazade

> First one i'll tackle in a couple of weeks is Xv (Actually finish port to ExaMixed).


This is a good news, i think fixed Xv we'd have a full featured driver like was in Karmic.  :Smile: 

I've tried our drivers on Maverick it worked well with xserver 1.8.2 (alpha3) but now it is broken with xserver 1.8.99. Fixing this should assure us a future with Maverick. 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=1733

----------


## jarodrig

hi everyone. i do a xorg.conf mix with the previous gentoo distribution that i said before and the xorg.conf cofigured by default. I notice my netbook works better than with karmic, i have compiz activated.



```
Section "Screen"
	Identifier "screen1"
	Device "psb"
	DefaultColorDepth 24
	#    Monitor "monitor1"
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth 16
		Modes "1366x768"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth 24
		Modes "1366x768"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load "dri" # direct rendering
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Mode	0666
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier "layout1"
	Screen "screen1"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"psb"
	Option "AccelMethod" "UXA"
	Option "DRI" "on"
	Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
	Option "IgnoreACPI" "yes"
	Driver	"psb"
	Option "ExaNoComposite" "true"
EndSection
```

Try this configuration, i hope that can help with this fu*** videocard.

----------


## lucazade

> hi everyone. i do a xorg.conf mix with the previous gentoo distribution that i said before and the xorg.conf cofigured by default. I notice my netbook works better than with karmic, i have compiz activated.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Section "Screen"
> 	Identifier "screen1"
> 	Device "psb"
> 	DefaultColorDepth 24
> ...


Thank for posting but unfortunately it doesn't add anything good to the sauce (at least at a first shot)

You can look for xorg log at /var/log/Xorg.0.log

These are active by default:
Option "DRI" "on"
Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
Option "IgnoreACPI" "yes"

The following is not supported by PSB (only EXA)
Option "AccelMethod" "UXA"

The following sections are generated by default so not strictly necessary:
Section "Screen"
Section "Module"
Section "ServerLayout"

Correct me if wrong, it's quite late!

----------


## mikewhatever

> Hi,
> 
> Wondering if this driver will be officially integrated into the standard Lucid (or Maverick) repos anytime soon. 
> 
> Anyone know?
> 
> And thanks to Lucazade for all your hard work. My ASUS 1201HA is running fine.


No, not likely, at least not until Intel decides to support its driver.

----------


## jarodrig

> Thank for posting but unfortunately it doesn't add anything good to the sauce (at least at a first shot)
> 
> You can look for xorg log at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> 
> These are active by default:
> Option "DRI" "on"
> Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
> Option "IgnoreACPI" "yes"
> 
> ...


The only thing that i can see is my computer runs quite better with "my" xorg instead of default xorg. 

The option of accelmethod is a little bit complex, i try to explain that. I have nokia booklet and when i install karmic version and your drivers, i need to add this line "Option "AccelMethod" "UXA"" to make the sound working, so I think this option is used by other modules. I explained that in some post before. 

Nevertheless, you are doing a great job. Thx a lot.

----------


## pumex1990

Hi guys,

is it safe to make an upgrade to linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic and upgrade psb-kernel-source right now? I don't really have time to work out problems right now, so if it may damage something I can wait  :Wink:

----------


## jbernardo

> Hi guys,
> 
> is it safe to make an upgrade to linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic and upgrade psb-kernel-source right now? I don't really have time to work out problems right now, so if it may damage something I can wait


If you have already updated psb-kernel-source in lucid, the kernel upgrade should go without problems.
If it won't start in graphic mode, do the usual - boot in recovery mode, purge psb-kernel-source, and reinstall it.

----------


## lucazade

> The only thing that i can see is my computer runs quite better with "my" xorg instead of default xorg. 
> 
> The option of accelmethod is a little bit complex, i try to explain that. I have nokia booklet and when i install karmic version and your drivers, i need to add this line "Option "AccelMethod" "UXA"" to make the sound working, so I think this option is used by other modules. I explained that in some post before. 
> 
> Nevertheless, you are doing a great job. Thx a lot.


Sorry jarodrig but it should be a placebo effect.
Accelmethod is graphics acceleration architecture of the X.Org Server and it doesn't affect sound at all.
We're using EXA (mixed thanks to yvesdm3000 because classic was broken with xserver 1.7)
I hope to be clear.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UXA
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EXA

Quoting Yves, just in case you don't trust me:




> This is the most important line I think. This driver simply does not have UXA acceleration...
> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> (WW) PSB(0): Option "AccelMethod" is not used

----------


## pumex1990

> If you have already updated psb-kernel-source in lucid, the kernel upgrade should go without problems.
> If it won't start in graphic mode, do the usual - boot in recovery mode, purge psb-kernel-source, and reinstall it.


I have no problems after upgrade, thanks!

----------


## fabio_bnu

Hi,
Anyone, please post the best xorg.conf for GMA500 
Thank you.

Ubuntu 10.04

----------


## lucazade

> Hi,
> Anyone, please post the best xorg.conf for GMA500 
> Thank you.
> 
> Ubuntu 10.04


The one provided by drivers, no need to tweak it by hand, we've already tune settings inside the drivers.

----------


## jarodrig

> Hi,
> Anyone, please post the best xorg.conf for GMA500 
> Thank you.
> 
> Ubuntu 10.04


When you install the driver automatically configures the xorg.conf.
It is not necessary to modify any files.

----------


## loodjuret

Has anyone found a workaround for the slow scrolling behaviour with compiz enabled except turning it off? Are there any noticable differences when upgrading the RAM from 1 to 2 GB or has it something to do with the environment variables in /etc/default/grub ? Is it possible to provide more dedicated video memory?

I find this a bit strange afterall. The CPU does not help much when scrolling. Is this controlled by the GMA500 itself when enabling hardware acceleration?

----------


## simplygades

> Has anyone found a workaround for the slow scrolling behaviour with compiz enabled except turning it off? Are there any noticable differences when upgrading the RAM from 1 to 2 GB or has it something to do with the environment variables in /etc/default/grub ? Is it possible to provide more dedicated video memory?
> 
> I find this a bit strange afterall. The CPU does not help much when scrolling. Is this controlled by the GMA500 itself when enabling hardware acceleration?


Ram wouldn't make a difference, I have free memory yet the speed issue remains. I tested compiz with a very minimal configuration but GtkPerf result had practically no difference, compared to "Hollywood effects" configuration. What I conclude is that the speed of compiz has something to do with the nature of it, not with its add-ons. I have no technical knowlege though to explain why it is so.

----------


## loodjuret

> Ram wouldn't make a difference, I have free memory yet the speed issue remains. I tested compiz with a very minimal configuration but GtkPerf result had practically no difference, compared to "Hollywood effects" configuration. What I conclude is that the speed of compiz has something to do with the nature of it, not with its add-ons. I have no technical knowlege though to explain why it is so.


[post removed]

----------


## lucazade

[post removed]
tnx mate!

----------


## lucazade

> Ram wouldn't make a difference, I have free memory yet the speed issue remains. I tested compiz with a very minimal configuration but GtkPerf result had practically no difference, compared to "Hollywood effects" configuration. What I conclude is that the speed of compiz has something to do with the nature of it, not with its add-ons. I have no technical knowlege though to explain why it is so.


Yes, ram seems to be not relevant.
It's the nature of compiz, you're right.

----------


## loodjuret

> I don't know how to say better, too bad english is not my native language...
> These options are already active.. *no need to activate.
> 
> Speaking about them create confusion in new users, please be sure before pointing something like that.*


How do I find out what options are active? The GMA500 (in Linux) is extremely confusing for "new users" no matter what distro they might be using. Lots of post-install tweaks and lots of temporary "fixes" out there. Removed my post if these options are already included to avoid any confusion. Guess it was placebo then. 

Btw. Are there any tools available for measuring this type of performance (scroll, typing etc) in Linux? Ie. response time.

----------


## lucazade

> How do I find out what options are active? The GMA500 (in Linux) is extremely confusing for "new users" no matter what distro they might be using. Lots of post-install tweaks and lots of temporary "fixes" out there. Removed my post if these options are already included to avoid any confusion. Guess it was placebo then. 
> 
> Btw. Are there any tools available for measuring this type of performance (scroll, typing etc) in Linux? Ie. response time.


You can find what options are active and which are not supported looking at xorg log


```
sudo nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

You can test GTK performaces by using gtkperf (not a real benchmark, but close to. should give you 38sec as result)


```
gtkperf
```

3D performances can be measured with (1200fps in 5 sec)


```
glxgears
```

or better


```
/usr/lib/xscreensaver/glblur -fps -window
```

it should be near 16 fps,

with "top" you can see CPU usage, even if it's not the better way.
with "powertop" you'll see what drains battery, really nice tool.

i know gma500 is full of post-install hacks/tricks/tweaks but without official Intel support we can't do anything else!  :Smile:

----------


## fabio_bnu

> When you install the driver automatically configures the xorg.conf.
> It is not necessary to modify any files.



Thanks

----------


## loodjuret

> You can find what options are active and which are not supported looking at xorg log
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> ```
> 
> You can test GTK performaces by using gtkperf (not a real benchmark, but close to. should give you 38sec as result)
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot! gtkperf seems useful. My results are pretty bad. Far from your 67 secs with compiz enabled.  :Wink: 

GtkEntry - time:  0.35
GtkComboBox - time:  9.24
GtkComboBoxEntry - time:  7.59
GtkSpinButton - time:  2.10
GtkProgressBar - time:  3.57
GtkToggleButton - time:  2.95
GtkCheckButton - time:  1.45
GtkRadioButton - time:  3.53
GtkTextView - Add text - time:  5.33
GtkTextView - Scroll - time:  5.21
GtkDrawingArea - Lines - time: 11.29
GtkDrawingArea - Circles - time: 16.92
GtkDrawingArea - Text - time: 17.87
GtkDrawingArea - Pixbufs - time:  4.84
 --- 
Total time: 92.29

Edit: '/usr/lib/xscreensaver/glblur -fps -window' gives med 5 fps.  :Sad:

----------


## jarodrig

> You can find what options are active and which are not supported looking at xorg log
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> ```
> 
> You can test GTK performaces by using gtkperf (not a real benchmark, but close to. should give you 38sec as result)
> 
> ...


Compiz vs Metacity  :Popcorn: 

My test on nokia booklet

gtkperf (Low levels better): without compiz --> 28.73sec
                       with compiz --> 57.49sec

glxgears (High levels better): without compiz --> 1425 frames in 5 seconds
                       with compiz --> 1270 frames

glblur (High levels better): without compiz --> 16.5 fps (cpu is almost idle)
                       with compiz --> 7.1 fps (cpu work a little bit more)

Compiz lose  :Boo hoo!:

----------


## zehjotkah

@jarodrig
since you have a Booklet:
did you got the webcam working? - it is recognized in cheese but not working in empathy
did you got the brightness keys working? - the fix provided in this thread does not work for the Booklet (or for me...)

----------


## jarodrig

> @jarodrig
> since you have a Booklet:
> did you got the webcam working? - it is recognized in cheese but not working in empathy
> did you got the brightness keys working? - the fix provided in this thread does not work for the Booklet (or for me...)


No and No. Sorry  :Sad: . 

Camera: Has u tried with vlc? i don't use webcam sorry.

Brigthness keys, i don't use this keys too. 
 :Sad:

----------


## Phoenixx81

Test results Asus1201ha:
-fresh install with all updates and the compiz package.
-processor overclocked with +30%, no speedstep

1)
Phoenixx81@Tritonmaterie:~$ glxgears
1316 frames in 5.0 seconds
1451 frames in 5.0 seconds
1427 frames in 5.0 seconds
1400 frames in 5.0 seconds
1418 frames in 5.0 seconds

2)
Phoenixx81@Tritonmaterie:~$ gtkperf

(gtkperf:2065): Gtk-WARNING **: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated

(gtkperf:2065): Gtk-WARNING **: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated
GtkPerf 0.40 - Starting testing: Wed Aug 25 22:20:33 2010

GtkEntry - time:  0,25
GtkComboBox - time:  6,60
GtkComboBoxEntry - time:  3,15
GtkSpinButton - time:  0,99
GtkProgressBar - time:  1,22
GtkToggleButton - time:  1,34
GtkCheckButton - time:  0,77
GtkRadioButton - time:  1,54
GtkTextView - Add text - time:  4,24
GtkTextView - Scroll - time:  2,49
GtkDrawingArea - Lines - time:  4,53
GtkDrawingArea - Circles - time:  8,99
GtkDrawingArea - Text - time:  5,86
GtkDrawingArea - Pixbufs - time:  0,52
 --- 
Total time: 42,52

3)
Phoenixx81@Tritonmaterie:~$ /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glblur -fps -window
-> (17.4 - 17.9) [fps]
-> (82 - 83)     [%] cpu-load

Regards 

Phoenixx

----------


## borghal

Did you notice that the full compiz "Extra" setting is doing worse in these tests than the "normal" settings? (English names in the gnome settings dialogue could be different.)

On my vaio P11Z I get roughly the same results as lucazade when on "normal" settings, with "extra" they're just as bad as loodjuret's.

----------


## apodkin

After upgrading kernel to 2.6.32-24.41 X doesn't work: doesn't draw any icons and restarts every 30 seconds  :Sad:

----------


## loodjuret

Has anyone here tried PixieLive? "Gentoo Linux + linux-live.org based live ditribution for GMA500 (aka poulsbo, psb) equipped netbooks." http://www.pixielive.org/dotclear/

Released a couple of days ago. Would be interesting to see how good it is compared to 10.04 with psb-drivers.

----------


## simplygades

> Has anyone here tried PixieLive? "Gentoo Linux + linux-live.org based live ditribution for GMA500 (aka poulsbo, psb) equipped netbooks." http://www.pixielive.org/dotclear/
> 
> Released a couple of days ago. Would be interesting to see how good it is compared to 10.04 with psb-drivers.


I created a live-usb. Performs good in general, very responsive. Brightness keys work, although I suspect its a software workaround to make brightness-applet be controlled by those (should it affect bios instead if it worked properly?), suspend basically works but not perfectly. I wouldn't call it a distro to stick with, at the moment due to its mobile characteristics. I couldn't find a way to install extra software, don't know if it's just me as I don't have experience in Gentoo (on which it's based). Couldn't play video either. But it's a good, quick (it's Atom-optimized), portable OS. However (someone of the guys maintaining the psb drivers could confirm this), I don't expect a dramatic change as long as Intel doesn't do something about it. And it's a shame, because some people spend private time on this, just to make sure that the rest of us don't feel complete idiots for buying GMA 500. And they are not obliged to.

----------


## jarodrig

Hi, my webcam is working  :Very Happy: . I open Gnome Mplayer (with vaapi and bla bla bla) --> file --> TV --> Open analog tv and voila. I think the problem with cheese is the output driver.

To test with other programs, the camera is located in /dev/video0 (at leats in my netbook)

----------


## zehjotkah

hey, thanks!
did you got it working in empathy for videochat, too?
(cheese was working to take photos...)

----------


## jarodrig

> hey, thanks!
> did you got it working in empathy for videochat, too?
> (cheese was working to take photos...)


no i didn't, i will try it this nigth.

BTW in vlc with libvap fix works too  :Wink:

----------


## lokutus25

Hu! Maybe I missed something lately...Is compiz still breaking the suspend function? (s2ram --force)
I don't dare to try it...  :Smile:

----------


## jarodrig

Ok, i have another solution for the webcam programs like cheese, it's changing the default video output. 

Type in a console this:



```
gstreamer-properties
```

In the Video tab, change "Default Output" "Plugin" to "X Windows System (No Xv)"

The video is too slow but it's better than nothing.

In this post talk same things: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=1515

----------


## jarodrig

> Hu! Maybe I missed something lately...Is compiz still breaking the suspend function? (s2ram --force)
> I don't dare to try it...


My computer wake up correctly but 30 second after, the computer become freeze.  :Sad:  but i don't know if is because the compiz, the driver or due to my netbook

----------


## loodjuret

> I created a live-usb. Performs good in general, very responsive. Brightness keys work, although I suspect its a software workaround to make brightness-applet be controlled by those (should it affect bios instead if it worked properly?), suspend basically works but not perfectly. I wouldn't call it a distro to stick with, at the moment due to its mobile characteristics. I couldn't find a way to install extra software, don't know if it's just me as I don't have experience in Gentoo (on which it's based). Couldn't play video either. But it's a good, quick (it's Atom-optimized), portable OS. However (someone of the guys maintaining the psb drivers could confirm this), I don't expect a dramatic change as long as Intel doesn't do something about it. And it's a shame, because some people spend private time on this, just to make sure that the rest of us don't feel complete idiots for buying GMA 500. And they are not obliged to.


Thanks simplygades! Been testing it myself today. It's fast and pretty much works out-of-the-box. Although it's far from perfect. I think I'll stick with Ubuntu.  :Wink: 

Still a good thing that more people are working on finding out-of-the-box Linux solutions for the GMA500. Also, PixieLive is rather new (1.0 released on monday) and things will probably get better. Don't know if this is a distro per se. Perhaps, rather a precompiled gentoo-install for the GMA500 released using live-linux.org.

----------


## pumex1990

Maybe it's a silly question, but is there any other way to suspend than typing 'sudo s2ram --force' in the terminal? I mean is it possible to make the computer suspend with this command while it's being closed, or to make some kind of shortcut? I tried to make an activator with this command, but it's not working, although it do suspend if I type it into terminal.

----------


## jurekiteresa

jarodrig

I know that this solution works also with mplayer (mplayer tv:// -vo x11)

I didnt find any solution for skype.
have you any idea?

Regards

Jurek

----------


## lokutus25

> Maybe it's a silly question, but is there any other way to suspend than typing 'sudo s2ram --force' in the terminal? I mean is it possible to make the computer suspend with this command while it's being closed, or to make some kind of shortcut? I tried to make an activator with this command, but it's not working, although it do suspend if I type it into terminal.


Check this...
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...6&postcount=52

Tanks to "snesreviews"!

----------


## pumex1990

> Check this...
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...6&postcount=52
> 
> Tanks to "snesreviews"!



Thanks to both of you!  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> Has anyone here tried PixieLive? "Gentoo Linux + linux-live.org based live ditribution for GMA500 (aka poulsbo, psb) equipped netbooks." http://www.pixielive.org/dotclear/
> 
> Released a couple of days ago. Would be interesting to see how good it is compared to 10.04 with psb-drivers.


Tried... it is based on Gentoo, XServer 1.6.5 (the same of Karmic) and PSB drivers.

On Lucid we're using 1.7, on Maverick we will have 1.9.
So they are old drivers, nothing new. It performs and offers the same features we've had with Karmic or Jaunty.

A step backward.

----------


## lucazade

I've finally found the bug that eats the battery in Lucid.
here is the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ux/+bug/524281

this ppa contains a patched kernel 2.6.35 that seems to reduce this issue:
https://launchpad.net/~brian-rogers/+archive/power

Powertop reports a lot of wakeups due to "[kernel scheduler] Load balancing tick", now are less frequent.

----------


## jbernardo

> I've finally found the bug that eats the battery in Lucid.
> here is the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ux/+bug/524281
> 
> this ppa contains a patched kernel 2.6.35 that seems to reduce this issue:
> https://launchpad.net/~brian-rogers/+archive/power
> 
> Powertop reports a lot of wakeups due to "[kernel scheduler] Load balancing tick", now are less frequent.


I'll try it asap...  :Smile:  Even if the 6h30 I get now are good, every extra minute is welcome!

----------


## zehjotkah

> I've finally found the bug that eats the battery in Lucid.
> here is the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ux/+bug/524281
> 
> this ppa contains a patched kernel 2.6.35 that seems to reduce this issue:
> https://launchpad.net/~brian-rogers/+archive/power
> 
> Powertop reports a lot of wakeups due to "[kernel scheduler] Load balancing tick", now are less frequent.


update was without a flaw. seems to work on my Nokia Booklet 3G.
Can't tell if there is a difference yet (installed 2 minutes ago).

----------


## loodjuret

> I've finally found the bug that eats the battery in Lucid.
> here is the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ux/+bug/524281
> 
> this ppa contains a patched kernel 2.6.35 that seems to reduce this issue:
> https://launchpad.net/~brian-rogers/+archive/power
> 
> Powertop reports a lot of wakeups due to "[kernel scheduler] Load balancing tick", now are less frequent.


I have ~300 wakeups per sec with 2.6.32-24. Is this kernel affected aswell? Is this a lot or is this normal? 

Many energy saving suggestions from Powertop. Would be great to improve battery life in Ubuntu. XP users are saying that ~9 hours is reasonable with the 1101HA (48 Wh battery). Is this true? I've never experienced much more than 5-7 hours when running Ubuntu on battery with this device. Don't know why, but I've always found XP beeing much more energy saving than Ubuntu. Is this a myth or is this true?

(Noobish question, but how do I upgrade the kernel after adding the ppa? apt-get upgrade doesn't do the trick)

----------


## zehjotkah

> (Noobish question, but how do I upgrade the kernel after adding the ppa? apt-get upgrade doesn't do the trick)


It won't show up as an upgrade.
You have to install it like a program either via command line or via Synaptic.

And yes, under windows the runtime of my Booklet was also some hours longer.
BUT: Linux and 8 hours or Windows and 11 hours?

And btw: after enabeling compiz, my (fanless) Booklet isn't getting as hot as before.

----------


## lucazade

> I have ~300 wakeups per sec with 2.6.32-24. Is this kernel affected aswell? Is this a lot or is this normal? 
> 
> Many energy saving suggestions from Powertop. Would be great to improve battery life in Ubuntu. XP users are saying that ~9 hours is reasonable with the 1101HA (48 Wh battery). Is this true? I've never experienced much more than 5-7 hours when running Ubuntu on battery with this device. Don't know why, but I've always found XP beeing much more energy saving than Ubuntu. Is this a myth or is this true?
> 
> (Noobish question, but how do I upgrade the kernel after adding the ppa? apt-get upgrade doesn't do the trick)


Yes, stock Ubuntu Kernel is affected..this bug anyway affects all distros
"With kernel 2.6.32, there came a patch to the scheduler that introduced this problem (that was backported to some other versions as well). Even though this problem occurred first in Lucid, it is NOT specific to Lucid or Ubuntu at all (Debian bug report at http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=521944, reproducable in Arch Linux as well). Work is ongoing to get things straight in kernel, but it will take a long time until this reaches Ubuntu (see http://lkml.org/lkml/2010/7/6/172)."

On my Acer751h i only have 4.5 hours of battery (don't remember how many cells it has) so i'm sensible to this issue!
Yes, Windows seems to use less battery for me too and with Lucid i had a shorter battery life than in Karmic.
We'll see an upstream fix for this bug in future kernel release.

----------


## JaseP

> No, not likely, at least not until Intel decides to support its driver.


Ehem,...
... excuse me,...
But it seems that Intel just got a *SOUL*...

http://forum.meego.com/showthread.php?p=8023#post8023

http://edc.intel.com/Software/Downloads/EMGD/#overview

----------


## jbernardo

Well, their FAQ already stinks, but I'm downloading the EXE they provide for Linux (don't you ever learn, Intel?) and will see if it is usable.




> Can I get source code for this driver? 
> No, the Intel® Embedded Media and Graphics Driver (EMGD) was  designed so that Intel graphics chipset customers would not need access  to the source code.

----------


## JaseP

> ... but I'm downloading the EXE they provide for Linux (don't you ever learn, Intel?) ...


http://forum.meego.com/showthread.php?p=8026#post8026

Me, choir,... you, preacher.

----------


## lucazade

> Well, their FAQ already stinks, but I'm downloading the EXE they provide for Linux (don't you ever learn, Intel?) and will see if it is usable.


A good beginning makes a good ending -_-

----------


## Amyako

Well, it is usable, but not so much changes since beta.

http://forum.meego.com/showpost.php?p=8008&postcount=2

----------


## jbernardo

> Well, it is usable, but not so much changes since beta.
> 
> http://forum.meego.com/showpost.php?p=8008&postcount=2


I see you managed to build it, would you care to post the changes you made to build it for 2.6.35.3?

Now to repackage everything for debian and dkms...  :Sad:

----------


## Amyako

> I see you managed to build it, would you care to post the changes you made to build it for 2.6.35.3?
> 
> Now to repackage everything for debian and dkms...


Here it is. And one moment! if you going to use 2.6.35 kernel, then do not forget for intel_idle patch ! it is lies here

----------


## eithantlv

I'm getting message:

"Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.
The following information may help to resolve the situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies:
  poulsbo-driver-2d: Depends: xserver-xorg-video-psb but it is not going to be installed
  poulsbo-driver-3d: Depends: xpsb-glx but it is not going to be installed
E: Broken packages"

Could it be because my version of Ubuntu (10.04)?

----------


## jbernardo

Ok, forget about repackaging it. If I read the abusive intel license right, we can't distribute it:



> 2. You may not copy, modify, rent, sell, distribute or transfer any part
> of the Software except as provided in this Agreement, and you agree to
> prevent unauthorized copying of the Software.
> [...]
> 4. You may not sublicense or permit simultaneous use of the Software
> by more than one user.


So, point 4 explicitly prohibits redistribution.
IANAL, but besides the fact that I can't abide by such a restrictive license, I don't want to spend my free time repackaging and fixing Intel's (expletive deleted) to be forced to remove my work by some lawyer. So I'm staying with psb, hoping Yves can fix exa_mixed support.

----------


## jbernardo

> I'm getting message:
> 
> "Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
> or been moved out of Incoming.
> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
> 
> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
> ...


Where are you getting the packages from? Did you add the gma500 ppa?

----------


## lucazade

I'm looking for a low cost flight to Palo Alto..
I really need to express my feelings with Intel

Moore's law (Intel founder) describes a long-term trend in the history of computing hardware. The number of transistors that can be placed inexpensively on an integrated circuit has doubled approximately every two years.

New patched Moore's law: The number of decent drivers for Poulsbo are zero in the last two years.

----------


## jbernardo

Even worse, their license is a GPL violation, as it restricts the end users to Intel crippled license, and only OEMs get the agpgart kernel parts as GPL, and drm parts as BSD:




> * If you are an Original Equipment Manufacturer (OEM), Independent Hardware
> Vendor (IHV), or Independent Software Vendor (ISV), this complete LICENSE
> AGREEMENT applies;
> 
> ** If you are an End-User, then only Exhibit A, the INTEL END-USER SOFTWARE
> LICENSE AGREEMENT, applies.*


Thus, a end user doesn't have access to the immediately following parts of the license:




> * The AGP GART Linux kernel patch files, named "agpgart.patch-XXX", where
> XXX is the associated kernel version, when included with this Software, are
> not subject to the terms of this Agreement but are subject to the "GNU
> General Public License Version 2", which may be obtained at the following
> web site:    http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl.txt
> 
> * The DRM Linux kernel source, when included with this Software, is not
> subject to the terms of this Agreement but are subject to a BSD-like
> license per the following BSD Source License (found in the source header):


Would the agpgart authors be willing to go after intel on this? I don't think the valinux guys would, but you never know...

----------


## loodjuret

> I've finally found the bug that eats the battery in Lucid.
> here is the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ux/+bug/524281
> 
> this ppa contains a patched kernel 2.6.35 that seems to reduce this issue:
> https://launchpad.net/~brian-rogers/+archive/power
> 
> Powertop reports a lot of wakeups due to "[kernel scheduler] Load balancing tick", now are less frequent.


Installed it through synaptics. It works. Guess I did something wrong first ending up with a black screen. Can notice some minor improvements, but not in wakeups.

Top causes for wakeups:
  43.0% (149.0)   [kernel scheduler] Load balancing tick
  31.8% (110.0)   firefox-bin
  13.8% ( 47.9)   [extra timer interrupt]
   2.9% (  9.9)   [kernel core] ath_ani_calibrate (ath_ani_calibrate)
   1.6% (  5.4)   [kernel core] hrtimer_start (tick_sched_timer)
   1.4% (  4.9)   syndaemon

Still ~300 wakeups using the 'patched' kernel (idle with firefox open). However, '/proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state' is at 600 mA now (idle with some apps open). -100 mA compared with the old kernel. That would give me approx 7.5 hours of battery life considering last full capacity '/proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info' reports 4554 mAh.

Edit: Been using the patched 2.6.35 kernel now for a couple of hours. Hotkeys and suspend seems to be working now, but powertop is still giving me approx the same amount of wakeups at idle.

'38.4% (190.9)   [kernel scheduler] Load balancing tick'

----------


## zehjotkah

> I tried installing the 'unpatched' kernel image+headers through synaptics, but end up with a black screen after reboot. Would be appreciated with a short howto in how you managed to get this working.



install the patched one...

----------


## loodjuret

I disabled Hyper Threading in BIOS. Result:

Power usage (ACPI estimate): 6.8W (8.3 hours)

Top causes for wakeups:
  69.8% (170.8 )   PS/2 keyboard/mouse/touchpad interrupt
   5.9% ( 14.3)   phy0
   5.7% ( 13.9)   [kernel core] hrtimer_start (tick_sched_timer)
   4.9% ( 12.0)   [kernel scheduler] Load balancing tick
   4.4% ( 10.8 )   [ath9k] <interrupt>
   2.0% (  4.9)   syndaemon

With firefox opened (at idle):

Power usage (ACPI estimate): 6.9W (8.2 hours)

Top causes for wakeups:
  58.0% (106.7)   firefox-bin
  16.0% ( 29.5)   [kernel scheduler] Load balancing tick
   7.8% ( 14.3)   phy0
   5.8% ( 10.6)   [ath9k] <interrupt>
   3.9% (  7.1)   [kernel core] hrtimer_start (tick_sched_timer)
   2.7% (  5.0)   syndaemon

Wakeups from '[kernel scheduler] Load balancing tick' is much lower now with Hyper Threading disabled! Seems to improve battery life aswell.  :Very Happy: 

All Atom Z5xx CPUs are single cored. Then why is hyper threading used at all for these CPUs? Having virtual CPUs doesn't seem to improve things.

----------


## JaseP

> Ok, forget about repackaging it. If I read the abusive intel license right, we can't distribute it:
> 
> So, point 4 explicitly prohibits redistribution.
> IANAL, but besides the fact that I can't abide by such a restrictive license, I don't want to spend my free time repackaging and fixing Intel's (expletive deleted) to be forced to remove my work by some lawyer. So I'm staying with psb, hoping Yves can fix exa_mixed support.


I don't think you are reading it right. I am a lawyer (but only in one state  :Wink:  & probably not yours). #4 seems to refer to re-licensing parts of the software (conversion and re-incorporation), not transfering the software to another user. #2 says you cannot modify or distribute it "except as provided in this Agreement." The license then goes on to invoke GPL licensed programs/libraries that I assume they are hooking into, or otherwise creating derivitive works thereof... Enough to GPL-ize at least the shims the binary drivers use.

There are enough holes in their license agreement to drive a truck through,... Plus, there is some evidence that they may have violated their settlement agreement with the DoJ, and/or helped M$ to violate theirs with regards to preventing interoperability of other software on computing hardware,... Would they want to bust someone for something that might just get them busted worse?!?!?

So,... Let 'em send you/me/anyone a "Cease and Desist." To enforce it they have to sue. If they sue, the other party gets discovery (interogatories, requests for production of documents, depositions, etc.). I suspect that there are things about the business dealings surrounding these drivers they'd rather keep quiet.

----------


## lucazade

> Wakeups from '[kernel scheduler] Load balancing tick' is much lower now with Hyper Threading disabled! Seems to improve battery life aswell. 
> 
> All Atom Z5xx CPUs are single cored. Then why is hyper threading used at all for these CPUs? Having virtual CPUs doesn't seem to improve things.


Haven't tried in depth new patched kernel but at first shot it seemed to reduce wakeups a bit.
About HT my Bios is locked so i cannot play with!

----------


## nicodds

> Haven't tried in depth new patched kernel but at first shot it seemed to reduce wakeups a bit.
> About HT my Bios is locked so i cannot play with!


If the scheduling problems become bigger, maybe it could be worth a try to the bfs scheduler patches: http://users.on.net/~ckolivas/kernel/

----------


## Amyako

Hmm, what is `[kernel scheduler] Load balancing tick` ?  I can't find which kernel option enables it =\

Anyway, here is my powertop with compiz+emerald and chromium with 2 tabs. SMT enabled, 2.6.35.3 kernel with intel_idle driver and patch for c6 state.



```
Wakeups-from-idle per second : 57,2     interval: 45,0s
Power usage (ACPI estimate): 4,8W (5,8 hours)

Top causes for wakeups:
  68,6% ( 50,8)     <kernel core> : hrtimer_start_range_ns (tick_sched_timer) 
  13,4% ( 10,0)   at-spi-registry : hrtimer_start_range_ns (hrtimer_wakeup)
   6,7% (  5,0)         syndaemon : hrtimer_start_range_ns (hrtimer_wakeup)
   2,7% (  2,0)           emerald : hrtimer_start_range_ns (hrtimer_wakeup)
   2,2% (  1,7)    gnome-terminal : hrtimer_start_range_ns (hrtimer_wakeup)
   1,1% (  0,8)            chrome : hrtimer_start_range_ns (hrtimer_wakeup)
   0,8% (  0,6)           upowerd : acpi_ec_transaction_unlocked (process_timeout)
   0,7% (  0,6)     <kernel core> : hrtimer_start (tick_sched_timer)
   0,6% (  0,5)       <interrupt> : acpi
   0,5% (  0,4)            compiz : hrtimer_start_range_ns (hrtimer_wakeup)
   0,4% (  0,3)   gnome-settings- : hrtimer_start_range_ns (hrtimer_wakeup)
   0,4% (  0,3)       gnome-panel : hrtimer_start_range_ns (hrtimer_wakeup)
   0,4% (  0,3)          events/0 : queue_delayed_work (delayed_work_timer_fn)
   0,3% (  0,2)              init : hrtimer_start_range_ns (hrtimer_wakeup)
   0,2% (  0,2)    NetworkManager : hrtimer_start_range_ns (hrtimer_wakeup)
```

And looks like disabling smt decreases performance, at least chromium scrolling not so smooth.

----------


## lucazade

> If the scheduling problems become bigger, maybe it could be worth a try to the bfs scheduler patches: http://users.on.net/~ckolivas/kernel/


Agree with you, could be a nice try.




> Hmm, what is `[kernel scheduler] Load balancing tick` ?  I can't find which kernel option enables it =\


Haven't searched for this kernel option yet.. so, i can't help you.

What about making an optimized kernel for this Atom? Any kernel lover around here?

----------


## jbernardo

> And looks like disabling smt decreases performance, at least chromium scrolling not so smooth.


Beacause of that, I only disable smt while on battery. I have a script that is run by powerdevil whenever I switch to battery, and another when I connect power again, adapted from a kde developer blog. Of course I removed all ATI related stuff, and adapted to our poulsbo pcs.

You can probably also call these scripts, or something like it, from gnome power management. You should also add the scripts to your sudoers file (sudo visudo) with a line like this:


```
user ALL=NOPASSWD:/usr/local/powersave.sh /usr/local/maxperf.sh
```

The line I changed to disable smt is this:


```
echo 1 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/sched_smt_power_savings
```

And to re-enable I echo "0" to it.

----------


## nicodds

> Agree with you, could be a nice try.


I'm compiling it, but on an atom it's an hard task...  :Sad:

----------


## jbernardo

> I'm compiling it, but on an atom it's an hard task...


When I built a kernel for my two atom netbooks, I used a chroot on a more powerful desktop machine. You can try it, it isn't that hard to set up. I finally gave up as I was tired of doing a "git rebase" whenever ubuntu rebased their version of the kernel. But you can automate most of the kernel building. I assume you're using the wiki git way to build the kernel, right?

----------


## nicodds

> I assume you're using the wiki git way to build the kernel, right?


For the moment, I'm just using the deb-pkg make target of the kernel tree (downloaded from http://users.on.net/~ckolivas/kernel/), in order to see if something changes. 

The .config I used is that of my current kernel (taken from brian rogers ppa), with some minor changes: explicit atom build and and some unuseful module disabled.

/me hoping that things get better

----------


## loodjuret

Heh. Enabled 'USB autosuspend' and 'wifi timeout' as suggested from using Powertop. Saved me another watt. Down to ~6 W  (~500 mA) now which gives me about 9.5 hours of battery life.  :Very Happy: 

After disabling HT in BIOS the CPU temp is now at ~48 C (at idle) and the fan is either turned off (0 rpm) or on (1570 rpm). Guess I'll lose some performance not using HT, but I do enjoy these extra hours.

Edit: Disabling HT was a bad idea. The perfomance loss when running heavier apps are substantial. Simply not worth the extra half watt at idle.  :Wink:

----------


## jbernardo

emgd-dkms built, the module loads, and will update bazaar with the 2.6.35 patches for it asap. As soon as vitaly adds a new ppa for emgd, I'll upload it there. And now to work on the binary x driver...  Anyone had the time already to check the meego source repositories to see if any part of the xorg and gl drivers are available as source there?

----------


## Amyako

> ```
> echo 1 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/sched_smt_power_savings
> ```
> 
> And to re-enable I echo "0" to it.


Well, i am using this in my acpid scripts while on battery, and don't see any difference, battery time is the same, performance is the same. And it not disables smt, maybe interrupts is lower, but not sure.




> Anyone had the time already to check the meego  source repositories to see if any part of the xorg and gl drivers are  available as source there?


o_O source code for EMGD ?

By the way. EMGD supports OpenVG and OpenGL|ES. Libraries for user space and most of drm is the same as on other platforms with SGX: Nokia n900, beagle board. So, that means SDK on imgtec site is useful now. I have built this SDK and some examples work very good. And it is possible to reuse some experience from N900\Beagle board communities to make our gma 500 netbooks work better.

Also intresting idea is build Qt with OpenVG painter to overload rendering to GPU. I'm testing this, but it has some glitches and sometimes hangs. In future this method can reduce power consumption and allow using netbook even with hard downclocking.(With KDE ofcourse)

Seems like this driver uses mesa for OpenGL(or GLX?), but i'm trying to understand how ...

And now .. it seems very clear why they called this "Embedded driver" xD

----------


## homermarin

> Ive been running a new config setup. Thought id share it. Haven't had any lock ups yet. AND im getting 130 to 150fps with Compiz Working.
> 
> Here it goes. Im going off memory on what I did. You must already have done guide written above.
> 
> I Perfer nano to edit. ctrl+o to save and ctrl+x to exit
> 
> Open A Terminal:
> 
> 
> ...


please HELP!, I'm trying to make this work but I have no idea how to do it for grub2. Are there instructions somewhere for that?

----------


## jarodrig

> please HELP!, I'm trying to make this work but I have no idea how to do it for grub2. Are there instructions somewhere for that?


That instructions it's only for karmic. Are you using that version?

----------


## homermarin

> That instructions it's only for karmic. Are you using that version?


yes, thank you, Lucyd was a disaster so yes, I went for karmic given that it is supposed to have the best performance with GMA 500. but I havent been able to make the graphics work. I also happen to have the latest kernel 2.6.31-22-generic and I read some solutions wont work with that. Do you or anybody have any idea what can I do?

----------


## lucazade

> yes, thank you, Lucyd was a disaster so yes, I went for karmic given that it is supposed to have the best performance with GMA 500. but I havent been able to make the graphics work. I also happen to have the latest kernel 2.6.31-22-generic and I read some solutions wont work with that. Do you or anybody have any idea what can I do?


https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...oCardsPoulsbo/
Here you will find instructions for Jaunty/Karmic/Lucid.


Keep in mind Gma500 drivers are the same in all these releases and if you have a problem please explain it better otherwise it is difficult to help you.


- The post you quoted from sammyboy405 is for Jaunty, not Karmic.

- Karmic and Lucid performs in the same way, only difference is that in Lucid Xv video playback is broken (but there are workarounds reported in previous posts)

- The latest kernel of Lucid (2.6.32-24-generic) works well with Gma500, no issues.

----------


## jbernardo

The more I look at the binary libs included, the bigger mess this EMGD driver is turning up to be. Besides the insulting remark on Intel's FAQ that "Intel graphics chipset customers would not need access to the source code" which really should not applying to us end users stuck with poulsbo netbooks, they are packaging GPL licensed libraries without the respective source - libva.
Is Intel trying to **** off every linux user, or only us?

----------


## simplygades

Taking for granted that they do not offer support for their hardware by themselves, I can't think of a sane reason why a hardware company would not provide some kind of help to end-users trying to make it's hardware work. Or is it that Linux-Poulsbo combination (at least) disappointed users is an insignificant percentage to them?

----------


## jbernardo

I think the marketing/lawyer/PHB in charge at Intel thought that we would go away if they kept ignoring us, and that we wouldn't make enough of a fuss. Just like Oracle will soon enough find that their actions against Java will make a lot of sysadmins consider alternatives, also Intel will some day find out what are the consequences of their actions. My next netbook will probably be a AMD+ATI one, what about yours?

----------


## simplygades

> I think the marketing/lawyer/PHB in charge at Intel thought that we would go away if they kept ignoring us, and that we wouldn't make enough of a fuss. Just like Oracle will soon enough find that their actions against Java will make a lot of sysadmins consider alternatives, also Intel will some day find out what are the consequences of their actions. My next netbook will probably be a AMD+ATI one, what about yours?


Personally, I swore not to buy anything with their logo on it from now on. Performace will always be sufficient for what I do, so what remains is ethics. Whatever the brand, I always prefer companies that don't take for granted that customers are a bunch of unthinking, ever-consuming creatures. I have a list of proposals for what to do with their remaining chips, when this time hopefully comes, but I can't write it here. :Embarassed:

----------


## yvesdm3000

> The more I look at the binary libs included, the bigger mess this EMGD driver is turning up to be. Besides the insulting remark on Intel's FAQ that "Intel graphics chipset customers would not need access to the source code" which really should not applying to us end users stuck with poulsbo netbooks, they are packaging GPL licensed libraries without the respective source - libva.
> Is Intel trying to **** off every linux user, or only us?


When you look at the meego driver and at the driver from Imagination (makers of PowerVR), you'll notice how much they are the same. The Imagination driver is not an xorg driver (only OpenGL and direct framebuffer access), Intel simply used the libraries from Imagination and built a driver around it. I guess Intels hands are bound from any angle...

-Yves

----------


## lucazade

> I guess Intels hands are bound from any angle...


Intel could buy Imagination in a fraction of second and without noticing. Am I wrong?  :Smile:

----------


## jbernardo

> When you look at the meego driver and at the driver from Imagination (makers of PowerVR), you'll notice how much they are the same. The Imagination driver is not an xorg driver (only OpenGL and direct framebuffer access), Intel simply used the libraries from Imagination and built a driver around it. I guess Intels hands are bound from any angle...
> 
> -Yves


Intel at least could have provided us with the source for what they did on top of the Imagination driver, as well as pointing out which of the libs they used are GPL, are where we can get their source. This second part isn't even being nice - it is mandatory by the GPL.
And Imagination always claimed that the problem with open-sourcing the gma500 drivers is with Intel - if Intel provides their changes, and points back to Imagination to provide the originals, that claim would be emptied quite fast. As is, we got something even worse than the PSB drivers, a bunch of binaries without even the source for the 2D driver, and Intel removed the source they had already made available on the Meego repositories. I think I might still have it around, so if I have time I'll check if it builds and if we can separate the open from the closed source in the EMGD driver.

----------


## yvesdm3000

> Intel could buy Imagination in a fraction of second and without noticing. Am I wrong?


I think there would be other parties not happy with that. ARM for sure, Qualcomm, Texas Instruments and others. It's mostly because Imagination is not for sale I guess...

-Yves

----------


## yvesdm3000

> Intel at least could have provided us with the source for what they did on top of the Imagination driver, as well as pointing out which of the libs they used are GPL, are where we can get their source. This second part isn't even being nice - it is mandatory by the GPL.
> And Imagination always claimed that the problem with open-sourcing the gma500 drivers is with Intel - if Intel provides their changes, and points back to Imagination to provide the originals, that claim would be emptied quite fast. As is, we got something even worse than the PSB drivers, a bunch of binaries without even the source for the 2D driver, and Intel removed the source they had already made available on the Meego repositories. I think I might still have it around, so if I have time I'll check if it builds and if we can separate the open from the closed source in the EMGD driver.


Imagination can claim whatever they want, their stuff is not open-source so in any case, whatever Intel does, they cannot do anything significantly better than we have right now...

Please notice that Imagination does not even ship their SDK for intel, only a 'compatibility layer' for Intel. That means Intel must have some deal with Imagination because they do ship the closed source libraries in their driver (and with the SDK from ARM, we have the headers and stuff to actually use them too, but it does not originate from Imagination, altough it's their chip)

-Yves

----------


## lucazade

> I think there would be other parties not happy with that. ARM for sure, Qualcomm, Texas Instruments and others. It's mostly because Imagination is not for sale I guess...
> 
> -Yves


Imagination Technologies Group plc is a public company listed on the London Stock Exchange.
So I think Intel could buy them... when i worked in a giant company like this (Big Blue) i've seen an acquisition per day!

----------


## Amyako

This drama will never stops. Even if intel will support emgd, X-server releases now is more frequently than before, so that means psb \ emgd always will contain bugs or will not working at all. And this is maybe only begining, z6xx\gma6xx is on the way, ARM processors become more powerfull and they also can be used in netbooks, so Imgtec solutions become more popular, and of course there is no source code for their drivers. Seems like the only solution to break through this - is reverse engeneering like nouveau. Or intel must buy imgtec, but i'm not believe in that.

//But it easy to say this. yes =\

//grr .. my english is so bad, that even i can't understand it sometimes..-_-

----------


## jbernardo

Well, as I was secretly afraid, the EMGD drivers won't work with xorg 1.7. And since the whole xorg part of the driver is provided in binary only, there is no way to hack it to work with 1.7. I've also been unable to find the sources that where available in meego repositories for some time, and which Intel has now pulled, so no chance of even adapting the 2D driver. I've packaged and built the packages, so if anyone wants to try it in a easily removable way, I can upload them to the GMA500 ppa one of these days, but of course they won't work with Lucid unless you backport xorg 1.8

----------


## nicodds

> /me hoping that things get better


Thanks to jbernardo's suggestions, I finally managed to have some bfs patched kernel packages, specifically builded for the atom cpu.

I had few time to make extensive tests, but things seems to be slightly better: flash videos are more fluid (although not perfect) and gtkperf has better performance:

*with compiz (firefox, claws-mail and therminator open):*


```
GtkEntry - time:  0.25
GtkComboBox - time:  5.44
GtkComboBoxEntry - time:  4.43
GtkSpinButton - time:  0.81
GtkProgressBar - time:  0.55
GtkToggleButton - time:  0.91
GtkCheckButton - time:  0.86
GtkRadioButton - time:  1.84
GtkTextView - Add text - time:  3.55
GtkTextView - Scroll - time:  1.34
GtkDrawingArea - Lines - time:  5.36
GtkDrawingArea - Circles - time:  8.36
GtkDrawingArea - Text - time:  8.41
GtkDrawingArea - Pixbufs - time:  1.32
 --- 
Total time: 43.45
```

while, disabling compiz:


```
GtkEntry - time:  0.24
GtkComboBox - time:  3.87
GtkComboBoxEntry - time:  2.69
GtkSpinButton - time:  0.62
GtkProgressBar - time:  0.34
GtkToggleButton - time:  0.78
GtkCheckButton - time:  0.71
GtkRadioButton - time:  1.21
GtkTextView - Add text - time:  3.45
GtkTextView - Scroll - time:  0.85
GtkDrawingArea - Lines - time:  4.41
GtkDrawingArea - Circles - time:  7.35
GtkDrawingArea - Text - time:  5.02
GtkDrawingArea - Pixbufs - time:  0.65
 --- 
Total time: 32.21
```

Aside these positive news, there's also a bad one. Compared with the previous kernel, the system is now generally more responsive, but in a non-constant fashion; for example, you could see a flash video going on at a decent flow for some seconds, then it suddenly become slow for a small amount of time and then it flows decently again, approximatively repeating this strange bheaviour.

For those who wants to give a try to this kernel, I've uploaded the packages on http://delleside.org/kernel. The packages have a buggy versioning, but they should work anyway. As soon I've some spare time to learn ubuntu's kernel build system, I'll try to improve the packaging and move all to a ppa (if useful).

----------


## loodjuret

> Thanks to jbernardo's suggestions, I finally managed to have some bfs patched kernel packages, specifically builded for the atom cpu.
> 
> I had few time to make extensive tests, but things seems to be slightly better: flash videos are more fluid (although not perfect) and gtkperf has better performance:
> 
> *with compiz (firefox, claws-mail and therminator open):*
> 
> 
> ```
> GtkEntry - time:  0.25
> ...


Definitely faster and more responsive (with Z520 + GMA500) than before:

(Compiz disabled, firefox open)

GtkEntry - time:  0.31
GtkComboBox - time:  7.38
GtkComboBoxEntry - time:  3.51
GtkSpinButton - time:  0.93
GtkProgressBar - time:  1.21
GtkToggleButton - time:  1.34
GtkCheckButton - time:  0.85
GtkRadioButton - time:  1.56
GtkTextView - Add text - time:  4.67
GtkTextView - Scroll - time:  2.34
GtkDrawingArea - Lines - time:  5.06
GtkDrawingArea - Circles - time: 10.82
GtkDrawingArea - Text - time:  7.10
GtkDrawingArea - Pixbufs - time:  0.65
 --- 
Total time: 47.77

~65 sec with compiz enabled. However, sound does not work for me and it's a bit more powerhungry (compared to Brian Rogers patched 2.6.35-18 "idle power fixed" kernel). Youtube is definitely more fluid and not as choppy as before.

Edit: The audio problem was not related to this specific kernel. Goes away if I shutdown the netbook, and power it on again. Annoying. I get approx the same GPU performance compared with Brian Rogers patched kernel.

----------


## penguin10916

I'm wondering something... is this the same driver that we've been using or is this something else? I just noticed it on Intel's driver page not too long ago: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Deta...19158&lang=eng

----------


## loodjuret

Guess most of you already know about this, but Metacity's compositing feature is actually quite good regarding performance. Fast scrolling in Firefox and no problems with choppy graphics for moving windows etc. 

Disable Compiz (System -> Preferences -> Visual effects -> select 'none') and enable compositing in Metacity using:



```
gconftool-2 -s  --type bool  /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager  true
```

Another option is to activate it using Ubuntu Tweak (setting found under desktop -> WM settings -> compositing manager). How to install:


```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
```

----------


## loodjuret

The integrated Webcam was permanently switched on in my netbook (1101HA). Powertop suggested enabling USB suspend for device 1-7 in order to fix this behaviour. Enabled USB suspend for devices 1-7 permanently by appending 'auto' to '/sys/bus/usb/devices/1-7/power/level' in /etc/rc.local. Saved me another 0.5 W. 

My /etc/rc.local now, after enabling 'wifi timeout' and 'USB suspend':


```
#!/bin/sh -e
#
# rc.local
#
# This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel.
# Make sure that the script will "exit 0" on success or any other
# value on error.
#
# In order to enable or disable this script just change the execution
# bits.
#
# By default this script does nothing.

export GMA500_WORKAROUND=yes
iwconfig wlan0 power timeout 500ms
echo auto > /sys/bus/usb/devices/1-7/power/level
exit 0
```

----------


## yvesdm3000

> I'm wondering something... is this the same driver that we've been using or is this something else? I just noticed it on Intel's driver page not too long ago: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Deta...19158&lang=eng


This is an ancient driver they gave a more recent timestamp.

-Yves

----------


## jbernardo

Status on the EMGD driver - won't work either on Lucid or Maverick. Since it is all supplied as binary, no source for the X driver parts, it is worth less than nothing. Once again, Intel fails to deliver anything of use for the GMA500 suckers, I mean, users.

----------


## lucazade

> Aside these positive news, there's also a bad one. Compared with the previous kernel, the system is now generally more responsive, but in a non-constant fashion; for example, you could see a flash video going on at a decent flow for some seconds, then it suddenly become slow for a small amount of time and then it flows decently again, approximatively repeating this strange bheaviour.


Interesting.. haven't tried your kernel yet, i'll try asap

If i'm not wrong Brian's kernel had a modified 'nohz' kernel option, this could cause some issues for interrupts and the delay from a tick to another. Don't know as well if bfs scheduler use this option or not..just an idea!

----------


## lucazade

> The integrated Webcam was permanently switched on in my netbook (1101HA). Powertop suggested enabling USB suspend for device 1-7 in order to fix this behaviour. Enabled USB suspend for devices 1-7 permanently by appending 'auto' to '/sys/bus/usb/devices/1-7/power/level' in /etc/rc.local. Saved me another 0.5 W. 
> 
> My /etc/rc.local now, after enabling 'wifi timeout' and 'USB suspend':
> 
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/sh -e
> #
> # rc.local
> ...


Thanks for pointing this out.. i'll try for sure!

----------


## lucazade

If anyone want to complain about driver-scandal there is also a facebook group.
http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php...1517402&ref=ts
Everyone should know how bad we, poulsbo users, are considered by intel.
Spread the voice!

----------


## maddis

Have anyone tried to install poulsbo driver to Ubuntu 10.04 with RT-kernel?

I tried it to vanilla Ubuntu 10.04 with generic kernel and it seemed to work fine. 

Then I reinstalled everything.After that I installed linux-rt - package and removed every generic-linux packaged so the rt-kernel was only one on the system. Now when I try to install the poulsbo-drivers the psb-kernel-modules fails to build. 

The error from make.log is:



```
/var/lib/dkms/psb-kernel-source/4.42.0/build/psb_drv.c: In function 'psb_do_init':
/var/lib/dkms/psb-kernel-source/4.42.0/build/psb_drv.c:345: error: expected expression before '{' token
```

Strangly enough the part of the code does not have { in it.



```
       }

        dev_priv->irqmask_lock = SPIN_LOCK_UNLOCKED; <- this is line 345
        dev_priv->fence0_irq_on = 0;

        tt_pages = (pg->gatt_pages < PSB_TT_PRIV0_PLIMIT) ?
            pg->gatt_pages : PSB_TT_PRIV0_PLIMIT;
```

The RT-linux kernel is bit older than the newest generic in 10.04. Generic is 2.6.32 and RT is 2.6.31.11. Could that be the problem?

I was able to compile everything when I commented out the SPIN_LOCK_UNCLOCKED - lines. I know it's a hack, but at least the older version worked that way. Now I just can't figure out how to force the system use the new source instead of everytime removing them and using the originals.

----------


## aku-aku

Thanks to those who've put in the effort to get GMA500 support to where it is today - you've now got a reasonably happy 751h user: I'm able to use it in Ubuntu as my main laptop.

However, I'm seeing a couple of issues with my installation (Lucid netbook edition with the psb drivers installed), and I hoped that some of the other Aspire One 751h users might have run into them:

Firstly, it doesn't look like I can disable hyperthreading in the BIOS. The noht kernel option doesn't appear to work either.  Any tips for how to turn it off?

Secondly - and this may not be the right place to ask about this as it's probably more a compiz issue - the panel at the top of the screen doesn't seem to work properly when Compiz is enabled.  When going to the home screen, the panel will just disappear.  Which is a shame, as Compiz looked quite handy and solved minor issues like the white flicker when windows open.  I guess I'll try metacity's compositing option later.

I've done my best to find answers to these questions independently, but I can't.  Given that this thread's where a lot of searches for 751h-related information end up, it'd be good to get some answers here.  Can any of you help, please?

----------


## loodjuret

> Thanks to those who've put in the effort to get GMA500 support to where it is today - you've now got a reasonably happy 751h user: I'm able to use it in Ubuntu as my main laptop.
> 
> However, I'm seeing a couple of issues with my installation (Lucid netbook edition with the psb drivers installed), and I hoped that some of the other Aspire One 751h users might have run into them:
> 
> Firstly, it doesn't look like I can disable hyperthreading in the BIOS. The noht kernel option doesn't appear to work either.  Any tips for how to turn it off?
> 
> Secondly - and this may not be the right place to ask about this as it's probably more a compiz issue - the panel at the top of the screen doesn't seem to work properly when Compiz is enabled.  When going to the home screen, the panel will just disappear.  Which is a shame, as Compiz looked quite handy and solved minor issues like the white flicker when windows open.  I guess I'll try metacity's compositing option later.
> 
> I've done my best to find answers to these questions independently, but I can't.  Given that this thread's where a lot of searches for 751h-related information end up, it'd be good to get some answers here.  Can any of you help, please?


I'd keep hyper threading enabled if I were you. The loss in performance disabling it is simply not worth it. Especially not on slow atom/gma500 hardware. If you want to save some power, it's better to enable power saving features and also upgrade to the patched maverick kernel (2.5.35-18-power). Saved me 3 hours. Having 7-8 hours of battery life now (Atom Z520 + GMA500 + 48 Wh battery) instead of the ~5 using default Ubuntu settings. 

I also disabled compiz and enabled metacity compositing. Better performance (mainly window scrolling), but also less choppy and less cpu intense compared to regular metacity.

The GMA500 was never built for speed but the energy efficiency is quite impressive afterall. Running at 6 W now. It stays cool, quiet and lasts for a long time on battery. 

However, the GMA500 is nothing but terrible in terms of graphics and support. I'd never expect it to be this bad when I bought this netbook. I did trust Intel and didn't bother to do any proper research before buying it. Read the basic specifications and trusted Intel for giving me a (Linux) supported chipset. At least, now I know not to trust them again, and know the necessity in always checking HW Linux compability before buying anything. Don't want to repeat this scenario again. Had lots of issues with ATi before, but I've never experienced anything like this.  :Sad:

----------


## lucazade

This is what i do on a clean Lucid install, maybe useful to someone even if these tips are already known:

Kernel:
sudo apt-add-repository ppa:brian-rogers/power && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.35-power+18-generic linux-image-2.6.35-power+18-generic

Drivers:
sudo apt-add-repository ppa:gma500/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d poulsbo-config

Video Vaapi:
wget http://kanotix.com/files/fix/mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt && sudo bash ./mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt

Plymouth:
remove 'blacklist vga16fb' in /etc/modprobe.d/poulsbo.conf
append 'psb' and 'drm_psb' to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
sudo update-initramfs -u

Suspend:
remove /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video 

Flash:
sudo apt-add-repository ppa:klich-lukasz/kleewho && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer gecko-mediaplayer
http://lukaszklich.pl/wp-content/upl...api_output.png
http://lukaszklich.pl/wp-content/upl...5/vaapi_va.png
http://flvideoreplacer-extension.blogspot.com/

Powersave:
sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
export GMA500_WORKAROUND=yes
echo auto > /sys/bus/usb/devices/1-4/power/level
echo 1 > /sys/module/snd_hda_intel/parameters/power_save

Fix battery status (acer751h):
add to gnome autostart:
cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/info

Compiz:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/poul...004um3_all.deb
#Option "ExaNoComposite" "true"

and enabling metacity compositor...a lot of stuff!  :Smile:

----------


## maddis

Can you help me how to do a new version of the psb-kernel-source - package so that I could take those my own modifications in use. It doesn't seem to be normal debian package so I don't know how to edit it.

----------


## aku-aku

> This is what i do on a clean Lucid install, maybe useful to someone even if these tips are already known:


Wow, that was quick!

Thanks for that - looks like I've got a few things to do.  If the power kernel drops usage down to 6W that'll be impressive - my laptop tends to use about 7-7.5W, so with only a small battery I should be heading towards four hours.

I got suspend and hibernate working using the trick where pm-suspend and pm-hibernate are moved out of the way for links to s2ram and s2disk - though when Compiz is enabled it doesn't work - was that what removing sleep.d/99video fixes?

----------


## lucazade

> Can you help me how to do a new version of the psb-kernel-source - package so that I could take those my own modifications in use. It doesn't seem to be normal debian package so I don't know how to edit it.


Please can you open a bug here, this way we can gather all the info.. i'll see/hope to help you!

----------


## lucazade

> Wow, that was quick!
> 
> Thanks for that - looks like I've got a few things to do.  If the power kernel drops usage down to 6W that'll be impressive - my laptop tends to use about 7-7.5W, so with only a small battery I should be heading towards four hours.
> 
> I got suspend and hibernate working using the trick where pm-suspend and pm-hibernate are moved out of the way for links to s2ram and s2disk - though when Compiz is enabled it doesn't work - was that what removing sleep.d/99video fixes?


removing 99video works well with 2.6.32, it doesn't on 2.6.35.. i don't use suspend frequently so it doesn't bother me too much.
We should find a better fix instead of these workarounds.

----------


## simplygades

> This is what i do on a clean Lucid install, maybe useful to someone even if these tips are already known:
> 
> Kernel:
> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:brian-rogers/power && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.35-power+18-generic linux-image-2.6.35-power+18-generic
> 
> Plymouth:
> remove 'blacklist vga16fb' in /etc/modprobe.d/poulsbo.conf
> append 'psb' and 'drm_psb' to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
> sudo update-initramfs -u


I would like some help on this really nice guide please. My issues:

1)Is Plymouth supposed to appear correctly after these changes? I only get the default screen on a higher resolution and "Ubuntu 10.04" appears on the upper left corner of the screen.

2)Using 2.6.35-power+18-generic kernel breaks sound specifically for mplayer  :Sad: . Everything else works fine.

Did you face something similar too, or should I recheck something here? Thanks!

----------


## lucazade

> I would like some help on this really nice guide please. My issues:
> 
> 1)Is Plymouth supposed to appear correctly after these changes? I only get the default screen on a higher resolution and "Ubuntu 10.04" appears on the upper left corner of the screen.
> 
> 2)Using 2.6.35-power+18-generic kernel breaks sound specifically for mplayer . Everything else works fine.
> 
> Did you face something similar too, or should I recheck something here? Thanks!


1) I get a full resolution Plymouth with stock ubuntu kernel 2.6.32, but only a text mode (even if at high resolution) with 2.6.35. I think it is something related to some ubuntu kernel patch.

2) Using 2.6.35 i still get sound in mplayer.. so it should be specific to your netbook? Which model is? Post a lspci on http://pastebin.com/

----------


## aku-aku

OK, so Metacity's compositing works even worse than Compiz's.  Using ubuntu-tweak to switch it on results in most of the ubuntu-tweak window disappearing, with controls only drawing themselves after the mouse is rolled over them.

I've tried both states of "Option ExaNoComposite"; I've tried setting the memory allocation on the kernel parameters so that the graphics card can take more; but neither had any effect.

----------


## seppoi

Xv is still broken for me. Is there some fix available?

I need Xv for full screen video with xine-lib. I'm using a Xine based frontend vdr-sxfe to watch VDR (Video Disk Recorder). As far as I know there there is no vaapi support in xine-lib. Also the gl output method seems to be broken with xine-lib though it works mplayer.

----------


## simplygades

My netbook is an Acer AO751h, here's the output of lspci
output of lspci as well as the output of mplayer with each kernel. Thanks for the quick reply.

EDIT: I'm referring to the power-saving kernel you proposed, although I think you mean the same too  :Smile: 
Also, should I remove 2.6.35 and do "update-initramfs" and I should have a fully working plymouth with the stock kernel?

UPDATE: Plymouth gives only a 1024x768 resolution with2.6.32 kernel, logo flashes for 1 sec, then purple screen only and a few colorful pixels. VT have the same behaviour. I also would like to inform you that on my netbook removing sleep.d/99video works fine with 2.6.35-power kernel (but not while using Compiz of course).

----------


## simplygades

> Xv is still broken for me. Is there some fix available?
> 
> I need Xv for full screen video with xine-lib. I'm using a Xine based frontend vdr-sxfe to watch VDR (Video Disk Recorder). As far as I know there there is no vaapi support in xine-lib. Also the gl output method seems to be broken with xine-lib though it works mplayer.


I think it's planned to be fixed..

----------


## seppoi

> I think it's planned to be fixed..


Thanks, OK nice to hear it is a known issue and I've just not missed something. I forgot to mention that the PC (Eepc HA1011) runs Ubuntu Lucid with stock xine-lib.

----------


## lucazade

> My netbook is an Acer AO751h, here's the output of lspci
> output of lspci as well as the output of mplayer with each kernel. Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> EDIT: I'm referring to the power-saving kernel you proposed, although I think you mean the same too 
> Also, should I remove 2.6.35 and do "update-initramfs" and I should have a fully working plymouth with the stock kernel?
> 
> UPDATE: Plymouth gives only a 1024x768 resolution with2.6.32 kernel, logo flashes for 1 sec, then purple screen only and a few colorful pixels. VT have the same behaviour. I also would like to inform you that on my netbook removing sleep.d/99video works fine with 2.6.35-power kernel (but not while using Compiz of course).


I've a acer751 like you.. i'll compare your mplayer logs with mine as soon as i can.

adding 'psb' and 'drm_psb' to initramfs modules (and updating initramfs) i get Kernel Mode Setting also during startup (get right resolution) and in logo-mode. Otherwise i got it only during shutdown.
I've probably done something else that i'm not remembering, i've played a lot with system files..
Btw now that i'm using 2.6.35 (power patched) i completely disabled plymouth by removing "splash" from kernel parameters because it shows only high resolution plymouth in text-mode.
Very tricky stuff..  :Confused:

----------


## simplygades

It's either something further you have tweaked, or something I've done, as I did not apply this on a clean install. Funny though that - even text only - I get 1366x768 with 2.6.35. Anyway, thanks for your help, I'll try reinstalling sometime and report if something changes.

----------


## fabio_bnu

> My netbook is an Acer AO751h, here's the output of lspci
> output of lspci as well as the output of mplayer with each kernel. Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> EDIT: I'm referring to the power-saving kernel you proposed, although I think you mean the same too 
> Also, should I remove 2.6.35 and do "update-initramfs" and I should have a fully working plymouth with the stock kernel?
> 
> UPDATE: Plymouth gives only a 1024x768 resolution with2.6.32 kernel, logo flashes for 1 sec, then purple screen only and a few colorful pixels. VT have the same behaviour. I also would like to inform you that on my netbook removing sleep.d/99video works fine with 2.6.35-power kernel (but not while using Compiz of course).



I have a AO751H... I'm using 2.6.35 and same problem with mplayer sound!

----------


## lucazade

> I have a AO751H... I'm using 2.6.35 and same problem with mplayer sound!


Same netbook, different behaviour! 
Could you try Serenity trailer from this site:
http://www.h264info.com/clips.html

at the moment it's the only movie i've in the netbook.. just to see if it works for you!

----------


## simplygades

I tried. Same result as before. It says:


```
==========================================================================
Opening audio decoder: [faad] AAC (MPEG2/4 Advanced Audio Coding)
AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 127.5 kbit/8.30% (ratio: 15942->192000)
Selected audio codec: [faad] afm: faad (FAAD AAC (MPEG-2/MPEG-4 Audio))
==========================================================================
[AO OSS] audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
DVB card number must be between 1 and 4
AO: [null] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
Starting playback...
```

which means? That only mplayer can't find my audio card using this kernel? Did you use you iso, or compiled mplayer afterwards? Could this affect anything? Just a thought  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

```
==========================================================================
Opening audio decoder: [faad] AAC (MPEG2/4 Advanced Audio Coding)
AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 127.5 kbit/8.30% (ratio: 15942->192000)
Selected audio codec: [faad] afm: faad (FAAD AAC (MPEG-2/MPEG-4 Audio))
==========================================================================
[AO OSS] audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
Starting playback...
```

I can hear sounds  :Confused: 
don't know what to suggest you..
i'm not using my livecd because i install Ubuntu from mini iso (13mb) and then i install Gnome and other stuff.. "Ubuntu from scratch"

----------


## simplygades

Well, looks like I just have to stay with stock kernel for now..until I have the ability to play with my system again  :Smile:

----------


## jbernardo

> removing 99video works well with 2.6.32, it doesn't on 2.6.35.. i don't use suspend frequently so it doesn't bother me too much.
> We should find a better fix instead of these workarounds.


I think we need to edit one of the /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/10freedesktop/20-video-quirk-pm*fdi files, and add some identifier for our netbooks to those that need no quirks. I edited the asus file, and added 1101HA, will see if after a reboot I no longer get the list of quirks below when I do a "lshal | grep quirk"


```
  power_management.quirk.dpms_on = true  (bool)
  power_management.quirk.dpms_suspend = true  (bool)
  power_management.quirk.vbe_post = true  (bool)
  power_management.quirk.vbemode_restore = true  (bool)
  power_management.quirk.vbestate_restore = true  (bool)
  power_management.quirk.vga_mode_3 = true  (bool)
```

I'll keep you posted...

----------


## nicodds

> I think we need to edit one of the /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/10freedesktop/20-video-quirk-pm*fdi files, and add some identifier for our netbooks to those that need no quirks. I edited the asus file, and added 1101HA, will see if after a reboot I no longer get the list of quirks below when I do a "lshal | grep quirk"
> 
> 
> ```
>   power_management.quirk.dpms_on = true  (bool)
>   power_management.quirk.dpms_suspend = true  (bool)
>   power_management.quirk.vbe_post = true  (bool)
>   power_management.quirk.vbemode_restore = true  (bool)
>   power_management.quirk.vbestate_restore = true  (bool)
> ...


I saw that pm-utils has a sort of files similar to the hal ones in /usr/lib/pm-utils/video-quirks/. Maybe we should update also these?

----------


## zehjotkah

regarding the sound problem:
I can't record sound on my Booklet 3G after upgrading to the power saving kernel..

----------


## maddis

> Please can you open a bug here, this way we can gather all the info.. i'll see/hope to help you!


I added the issue there. 

Can you tell me how to modify the package so that I can do testing of my own?

----------


## jbernardo

> I saw that pm-utils has a sort of files similar to the hal ones in /usr/lib/pm-utils/video-quirks/. Maybe we should update also these?


Well, the order of using the suspend tools should be dbus, hal, then pm-utils, at least according to /etc/default/acpi-support. I am checking now with only the hal changes, and my 1101HA suspended and resumed well with just that. I'll see if it keeps working, unfortunately this is a random bug here, so the fact that it didn't show once doesn't mean it won't ever show up.

PS: I had to re-enable exacomposite, disabling it breaks kwin after little time - mouse clicks are no longer recognized.

----------


## mss_omsk

> Well, the order of using the suspend tools should be dbus...


For hibernate replace in the /etc/pm/config.d/00sleep_module 
SLEEP_MODULE="kernel"
 with
SLEEP_MODULE="uswsusp"

----------


## loodjuret

If anyone else is experiencing sound problems (headphone jack sense disabled, audio stops working, both audio in internal + external speakers on at the same time etc), I found this solution. Works for me (Hda intel + ALC269 codec). May solve other audio issues aswell.

In short:

Find sound card codec


```
cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
```

Find it in the model list:
http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentat...dio-Models.txt

Edit alsa-base.conf (janty + lucid)


```
sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
```

Append this line to the end of the file and replace MODEL with one of the sound card models found in the .txt-file. Using 'auto' (=auto) works best for me (default BIOS settings for hda-intel).


```
options snd-hda-intel model=MODEL
```

Reboot.

After reboot, external speaker volume was set to 0 %. Fixed this using 'alsamixer'. No more problems with audio (hopefully).

----------


## txutxifel

Hi,
I have just updated my computer like lucaraze's post: poulsbo drivers, kernel, suspend, plymount.... and I have found a error about fn-keys and kde (gnome is ok):
-Wireless and touchpad work good
-brightness doesn't work. (
-Volume works bad-> When you pulse a key, computer thinks you have pulsed a lot.

Hibertation,resolution,mplayer,vlc,compiz.... work now, but I can't see  plymount correctly

¿is it posible kwin's effects with opengl?

Thanks for your work and i'm sorry for my english!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lucazade

Hi! A summary of the current status of Poulsbo drivers:


*Working:*

- 2D
- 3D
- Vaapi playback


*To be fixed:*

- ACPI Brightness hotkeys broken (started)

- Suspend (workaround)

- Xv playback

- HDMI output (started)

- Realtime kernel (started)

- Compiz - UNR launcher (workaround)

- Maverick xorg 1.9 compatibility 

- Kernel 2.6.36rc3 compatibility

----------


## lucazade

Acer751h suspend quirks fix:
http://cgit.freedesktop.org/~dkukawk...a886fb803e8f29

----------


## loodjuret

> Hi! A summary of the current status of Poulsbo drivers:
> 
> 
> *Working:*
> 
> - 2D
> - 3D
> - Vaapi playback


Does sound work for you using mplayer vaapi playback? No sound here when using the flash video replacer plugin for sites like youtube in firefox. Any advice?

----------


## lucazade

> Does sound work for you using mplayer vaapi playback? No sound here when using the flash video replacer plugin for sites like youtube in firefox. Any advice?


Yes, it works for me. No idea, sincerly.

----------


## loodjuret

> Yes, it works for me. No idea, sincerly.


Fixed it recompiling vaapi:


```
wget http://kanotix.com/files/fix/mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt && sudo bash ./mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt
```

Thank you for the info about this earlier!

----------


## Balordino

Hi guys,
i'm using Lucazade iso (thanks a lot, you're my new hero!) but i have a question. Can you watch video in youtube or any flash video in a resolution up to 360p? In 360p is not very fluid but it works, in 480 or upper it's impossible to watch and when i try fullscreen the audio is ok but the screen becames white.

Is this only my problem or it's because of the poulsbo driver?

Thanks for your hard work and sorry for my english.

----------


## lucazade

> Hi guys,
> i'm using Lucazade iso (thanks a lot, you're my new hero!) but i have a question. Can you watch video in youtube or any flash video in a resolution up to 360p? In 360p is not very fluid but it works, in 480 or upper it's impossible to watch and when i try fullscreen the audio is ok but the screen becames white.
> 
> Is this only my problem or it's because of the poulsbo driver?
> 
> Thanks for your hard work and sorry for my english.


Look at this post.. there is an alternative way to watch video in youtube without flash (using mplayer-vaapi embedded inside firefox)
Works very well... up to 720p without glitches. Flash instead is not gma500 friendly.

Just a thing.. rememeber these drivers are a community effort.. i/we wasn't able to fix poulsbo drivers without all the community help... really!  :Smile:

----------


## Balordino

Thanks, but i'm not able to install mplayer-vaapi, he can not find the package... i added ppa:klich-lukasz/kleewho, and then also
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install mplayer-vaapi gnome-mplayer gecko-mediaplayer

----------


## loodjuret

Is it possible to replace flash video on other sites as well with the vaapi flash video replacer solution for Youtube? Also, when I play a youtube clip, it starts loading flash, and it takes a while until the video loads with the mplayer replacer. Is it possible to disable flash and use a mozilla firefox plugin instead?

----------


## lucazade

> Thanks, but i'm not able to install mplayer-vaapi, he can not find the package... i added ppa:klich-lukasz/kleewho, and then also
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get install mplayer-vaapi gnome-mplayer gecko-mediaplayer


use this script to compile mplayer-vaapi, it's not included in the repositories



```
wget http://kanotix.com/files/fix/mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt && sudo bash ./mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt
```

@loodjuret
I haven't tried yet.. let us know what you'll find!

----------


## Udibuntu

Guys,

I updated with update manager and can't boot Lucid, grub offers the kernel but then goes blank.

Acer 751, Lucid with most current methods for GMA500 usability installed manually.

safe mode brings me a command line, so I may fix this with your help.

What did I do wrong? how can I diagnose my current, faulty setup?

Thank you!

----------


## jbernardo

First step - try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source". If that fails, try "sudo apt-get purge psb-kernel-source; sudo apt-get install psb-kernel-source".
Tell us how it goes.

----------


## Balordino

> use this script to compile mplayer-vaapi, it's not included in the repositories
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> wget http://kanotix.com/files/fix/mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt && sudo bash ./mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt
> ```
> 
> @loodjuret
> I haven't tried yet.. let us know what you'll find!


No way.. it seems not to work... i used the script but in GNOME Mplayer's preferences "vaapi" does not appear... Really thanks for your help

----------


## lucazade

> No way.. it seems not to work... i used the script but in GNOME Mplayer's preferences "vaapi" does not appear... Really thanks for your help


write "vaapi" by hand!

----------


## Udibuntu

> First step - try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source". If that fails, try "sudo apt-get purge psb-kernel-source; sudo apt-get install psb-kernel-source".
> Tell us how it goes.


Hi Jose,

First step yielded "broken or not fully installed".

Second step got error exit status 2, then error code 1.

Removed, purged, tried to install but no go. Tried to apt-get update, still no go...

Please help, got only recovery mode command line...

----------


## jbernardo

Broken or not installed? Try first to re-add the ppa (sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500) just in case it was disabled by the upgrade. Then try "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install -f", then if it doesn't install psb-kernel-source try the purge/add of that package.

----------


## Udibuntu

"name or service not known" when trying to add the gma500 ppa.

UPDATE - success. i have managed to reach low graphic mode and my regular terminal, so re installed psb drivers and all is working, including compiz and mplayer vaapi.

no shift key however, which annoys me v much.

thanks for your help so far..

UDI

----------


## jbernardo

Strange, that works well here. Is your netbook connected to the internet now?

----------


## Udibuntu

jose, do you mean me questionmark

i have psb running now,and all is well.

 only thing missing are shift keys...

----------


## houndi

Really a good one thanks for sharing would be helpful

----------


## ethouin

Hi, I have installed Lucid on my 1101ha.
I have followed almost all of your advice to get it up and running correctly. Thanks for your work.
I still have a problem:
I installed eee-control and now, if I boot on Ubuntu, my wifi does not  work, even if I enable it with the fn function. I have to boot on Windows 7, where I  found my wifi disabled by default. I switch it on, I reboot on Ubuntu  and then it works.
Next reboot on Ubuntu, my wifi is disabled again (and I have to go reboot on Seven to make it works).
I have read in another forum than eee-control and kernel are out of sync. A way to  resolve this is to edit the /usr/bin/eee-control-daemon file, putting in  comments the following lines:
if type == "wlan":
                log("rfkill: found wifi")
                wlan_path = rfkill_state
                # If rfkill is identified as managing wlan state, do not
                # much with the interface device or the module
                wlan_rfkill = True
and doing a reboot.

Do you agree on this solution? Or could it be better to uninstall eee-control and use jupiter instead?
Thanks for your help.

----------


## nicodds

> Interesting.. haven't tried your kernel yet, i'll try asap
> 
> If i'm not wrong Brian's kernel had a modified 'nohz' kernel option, this could cause some issues for interrupts and the delay from a tick to another. Don't know as well if bfs scheduler use this option or not..just an idea!


Sorry for the delay, but I'm quite busy these days. The config I've used is about the same as fot brian rogers' patched kernel, so the nohz trick is available also in the bfs-atom kernel.

----------


## nicodds

> Same netbook, different behaviour! 
> Could you try Serenity trailer from this site:
> http://www.h264info.com/clips.html
> 
> at the moment it's the only movie i've in the netbook.. just to see if it works for you!


I've noticed I've the same problem. After a bit of debugging, I think the problem is related to the compilation of mplayer:



```
$ mplayer some_video.avi
...
[AO OSS] audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
...
$ mplayer -ao help
MPlayer SVN-r31722-4.4.3 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team
Available audio output drivers:
	oss	OSS/ioctl audio output
	mpegpes	DVB audio output
	v4l2	V4L2 MPEG Audio Decoder output
	null	Null audio output
	pcm	RAW PCM/WAVE file writer audio output
```

But on my system I'm using just plain alsa audio and don't have oss-emulation. I think that installing alsa-dev and pulse-dev files and recompiling mplayer (with the script) should be enough to solve this problem.

*I could confirm that recompiling mplayer solve the problem. Additionally, it's useful to put "ao=alsa" in ~/.mplayer/config.*



```
$ mplayer -ao help
MPlayer SVN-r31722-4.4.3 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team
Available audio output drivers:
	oss	OSS/ioctl audio output
	alsa	ALSA-0.9.x-1.x audio output
	esd	EsounD audio output
	pulse	PulseAudio audio output
	jack	JACK audio output
	nas	NAS audio output
	sdl	SDLlib audio output
	openal	OpenAL audio output
	mpegpes	DVB audio output
	v4l2	V4L2 MPEG Audio Decoder output
	null	Null audio output
	pcm	RAW PCM/WAVE file writer audio output
```

----------


## zehjotkah

Joakim Plate has posted a fix for the HDMI out problem (x-server freezes when conntected to a HDMI cable) in comment 4 on this google code site:
http://code.google.com/p/gma500/issues/detail?id=34

how this patch is to be applied?

----------


## Udibuntu

guys, can you please help me out here with the shift key disappearance act - question mark - 

it must be related to one of the latest steps i took based on this thread..

thanks..

----------


## lucazade

> guys, can you please help me out here with the shift key disappearance act - question mark - 
> 
> it must be related to one of the latest steps i took based on this thread..
> 
> thanks..


never heard anything about this shift key problem! doesn't seem to be releated with video drivers.
netbook model? when it was working? attach some logs

----------


## yvesdm3000

> guys, can you please help me out here with the shift key disappearance act - question mark - 
> 
> it must be related to one of the latest steps i took based on this thread..
> 
> thanks..


Are you sure it is not a hardware problem ? I have no idea what a keyboard shift-key problem has to do with Poulsbo video drivers ?

-Yves

----------


## maddis

I just discovered (yet) another problem with the drivers.

I don't know how many of you use software called Remastersys. It's a software(or more like a script that uses ubuntu tools) for creating installation image of your current Ubuntu system.

It seems that if I install the psb-drivers the Remastersys image fails to boot. It freezes up at point where the X should be started. And I mean it freezes up completely. I cannot look at the logs, because whole system freezes up. 

On a similar system with one exception being that psb-drivers are not installed, there are no problems. Remastersys image works just fine.

----------


## lucazade

> I just discovered (yet) another problem with the drivers.
> 
> I don't know how many of you use software called Remastersys. It's a software(or more like a script that uses ubuntu tools) for creating installation image of your current Ubuntu system.
> 
> It seems that if I install the psb-drivers the Remastersys image fails to boot. It freezes up at point where the X should be started. And I mean it freezes up completely. I cannot look at the logs, because whole system freezes up. 
> 
> On a similar system with one exception being that psb-drivers are not installed, there are no problems. Remastersys image works just fine.


I believe this problem you've found is always been present using psb driver and remastersys..
it's due to the nature of this drivers (strange drm and a kernel module to be compiled) than something related to lucid.
Anyway if you enable ssh server you can still look at logs from a remote machine.

----------


## JaseP

> guys, can you please help me out here with the shift key disappearance act - question mark - 
> 
> it must be related to one of the latest steps i took based on this thread..
> 
> thanks..






> Are you sure it is not a hardware problem ? I have no idea what a keyboard shift-key problem has to do with Poulsbo video drivers ?
> 
> -Yves


@ Udibuntu -->
Question: Are you using someone else's example xorg.config file rather than editing your own from their example, and if so, what does it list the keyboard as (that is; what country it defines it as)???

If you have a keyboard with different international layout than the one you are defining in your xorg.config file, that could be the source of your problem.

----------


## nicodds

> guys, can you please help me out here with the shift key disappearance act - question mark - 
> 
> it must be related to one of the latest steps i took based on this thread..
> 
> thanks..


Do you own an Acer AO751h? I've experienced some strange problems with keyboard keys for some weeks; I was getting totally mad, but after a deep look I found the problem was just a small piece of cheese flavoured chip.

----------


## lucazade

> Do you own an Acer AO751h? I've experienced some strange problems with keyboard keys for some weeks; I was getting totally mad, but after a deep look I found the problem was just a small piece of cheese flavoured chip.


Funny! I bet it was the mouse who eat cheese flavoured chip.. for this reason i only use the touchpad!  :Smile: 
Nicodds about your modified kernel i've no other ideas about lags  :Icon Frown: 
it seems there is some news in the bug report and i'd wait for a backported fixed kernel!

----------


## zehjotkah

I asked already a page or two ago, but here again...  :Wink: 

Does somebody know how to apply the HDMI out patch?

Joakim Plate has posted a fix for the HDMI out problem (x-server freezes  when conntected to a HDMI cable) in comment 4 on this google code site:
http://code.google.com/p/gma500/issues/detail?id=34

----------


## droidhacker

> I asked already a page or two ago, but here again... 
> 
> Does somebody know how to apply the HDMI out patch?
> 
> Joakim Plate has posted a fix for the HDMI out problem (x-server freezes  when conntected to a HDMI cable) in comment 4 on this google code site:
> http://code.google.com/p/gma500/issues/detail?id=34


"man patch"

----------


## Zombywuf

I don't know if anyone's posted these yet, but here's a cople of notes to make everything a bit nicer.

If you're using mplayer-vaapi put this in your ~/.mplayer/config
vo=vaapi
va=vaapiThis will stop you having to specifiy the vo and va options on the command line.

If you're using uswsusp to suspend you can configure pm-utils to use it, this should make your sleep and hibernate actions work in gnome and probably everywhere else (buttons etc...). In the file /etc/pm/config.d/00sleep_module set the SLEEP_MODULE variable to uswsusp.
SLEEP_MODULE="uswsusp"and add/edit /etc/pm/config/defaults to include
S2RAM_OPTS="--force"
QUIRK_NONE="true"This forces s2ram to work, and stops it trying to do anything clever with the video card. This was needed for my Acer AO751h to work, if s2ram --force works for you then disabling quirks ought to work for you too.

----------


## zehjotkah

> "man patch"


Thanks, that helped already a bit.
But I can't get it to work.
If I write as root:


```
patch psb.patch
```

it simply stays there and does nothing.
if I use the -i flag


```
patch -i psb.patch
```

it says


```
(Stripping trailing CRs from patch.)
patching file psb_outputs.c
Hunk #1 FAILED at 64.
1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file psb_outputs.c.rej
```

any ideas?
Thanks!

----------


## Udibuntu

Thank you guys for trying to help,

Shift key works when Compiz is disabled in the appearance-> visual effects tab...

Any idea on how to retain shift key AND Compiz?

Thanks,

Udi

----------


## elfortunawe

It's great to find this thread. I had almost despaired of getting my Dell Mini 10v to play video decently.

But I would also like to use Openshot (which needs ffmpeg) to do video editing, does anyone know if that's possible? Would this fix let me do that, should I try lucazade's iso, or is there something else I would have to do?

Thanks in advance to anyone who answers.

----------


## yvesdm3000

> It's great to find this thread. I had almost despaired of getting my Dell Mini 10v to play video decently.
> 
> But I would also like to use Openshot (which needs ffmpeg) to do video editing, does anyone know if that's possible? Would this fix let me do that, should I try lucazade's iso, or is there something else I would have to do?
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone who answers.


You'll probably have to wait until Xv is fixed (full exa_mixed integration). I want to cleanly fix it so it also receives some hardware acceleration for scaling and colorspace conversion, things we need anyway to make it useful.

-Yves

----------


## PilotPaul

Sounds like the right way to go Yves - I need the acceleration in particular for MythTV.  Any idea how long it might take? (I appreciate that this is all in your spare time!)

Paul

----------


## ethouin

> Hi, I have installed Lucid on my 1101ha.
> I have followed almost all of your advice to get it up and running correctly. Thanks for your work.
> I still have a problem:
> I installed eee-control and now, if I boot on Ubuntu, my wifi does not  work, even if I enable it with the fn function. I have to boot on Windows 7, where I  found my wifi disabled by default. I switch it on, I reboot on Ubuntu  and then it works.
> Next reboot on Ubuntu, my wifi is disabled again (and I have to go reboot on Seven to make it works).
> I have read in another forum than eee-control and kernel are out of sync. A way to  resolve this is to edit the /usr/bin/eee-control-daemon file, putting in  comments the following lines:
> if type == "wlan":
>                 log("rfkill: found wifi")
>                 wlan_path = rfkill_state
> ...



Even if I have not got any answer (without any polemic) I still hope for them  :Pray: .
I got rid of eee-control and of uswsusp: I do not use hibernate and suspend as my eeepc boots at lightning speed (unlike win7) with ubuntu.
I reinstalled some packages (network manager, jupiter,..). My problem is still present  :Brick wall: , but I discovered that my wifi card is disabled in bios after shutting down Ubuntu.
With Win7, the wifi is enabled (That's why I the sequence win7, switch-on wifi and reboot in linux was working).
Any idea on what can switch down wifi card in bios during linux shutdown?

----------


## droidhacker

> Thanks, that helped already a bit.
> But I can't get it to work.
> If I write as root:
> 
> 
> ```
> patch psb.patch
> ```
> 
> ...


Go back to "man patch" and read more.

Note: When you do "patch file", it is trying to patch the file named "file". It is NOT attempting to apply the "file" as a patch to the current directory.

the "patch" command reads the patch file from stdin, or as you found, from "-i file". You probably have some path prefix(ex) that you need to strip from the file... look at the "-p" option.

----------


## zehjotkah

> Go back to "man patch" and read more.
> 
> Note: When you do "patch file", it is trying to patch the file named "file". It is NOT attempting to apply the "file" as a patch to the current directory.
> 
> the "patch" command reads the patch file from stdin, or as you found, from "-i file". You probably have some path prefix(ex) that you need to strip from the file... look at the "-p" option.


Thanks!
This kind of help is better than simply saying: "do this and that", because I'm learning a lot.

The path is correct in the .patch file, that means relative from /usr/src
I simply didn't know that I have to have the source code in there and afterwards have to build that code...
Ummm... before I'll break something I think I'll wait...

----------


## m0dcm

I know I'm probably going to be slated to the heavens, but I'm still running Ubuntu 9.10, and I'm comfortable with it for the moment.  I was wondering if by any chance, besides the re-spin of Ubuntu 10.04 with GMA500 support, is there a re-spin of Ubuntu 9.10 with support?
Only ask this as I'm thinking as after April next year, we won't have support at all in 9.10.  If someone can point me in the direction of how to make a distro of Karmic with GMA500 support, that would be great.

Also on the subject of the "Poulsbo" not working in distro's, I have found a new one called PixieLive 1.0 which seems to have the latest kernel and fully working GMA500 support, but it's based on Gentoo.

Cheers for reading my babblings, and hope someone can help......

----------


## doktoreas

Hello folks,
I am running an Ubuntu 10.04 on a 1201HA and thanks to all the suggestion found on the wiki and inside the forum, all seems fine.
Tonight I discovered a problem with OpenOffice: slideshow in Impress doesn't work with an external screen that becomes just black.
The external screen is working fine with other stuff and it's correctly extending the Destkop.
Can be related to the problem with XV?

Thx
Luca

----------


## elfortunawe

> You'll probably have to wait until Xv is fixed (full exa_mixed integration). I want to cleanly fix it so it also receives some hardware acceleration for scaling and colorspace conversion, things we need anyway to make it useful.
> 
> -Yves


Thanks.

If Openshot is out of the question on Ubuntu 10, what about 9? According to the Ubuntu Poulsbo page, everything should work on Karmic. Are there any Openshot users here who've tried this?

----------


## mikewhatever

> Thanks.
> 
> If Openshot is out of the question on Ubuntu 10, what about 9? According to the Ubuntu Poulsbo page, everything should work on Karmic. Are there any Openshot users here who've tried this?


Video editing on an Atom will probably take ages to complete, but other then that it should work.

----------


## lucazade

> I know I'm probably going to be slated to the heavens, but I'm still running Ubuntu 9.10, and I'm comfortable with it for the moment.  I was wondering if by any chance, besides the re-spin of Ubuntu 10.04 with GMA500 support, is there a re-spin of Ubuntu 9.10 with support?
> Only ask this as I'm thinking as after April next year, we won't have support at all in 9.10.  If someone can point me in the direction of how to make a distro of Karmic with GMA500 support, that would be great.
> 
> Also on the subject of the "Poulsbo" not working in distro's, I have found a new one called PixieLive 1.0 which seems to have the latest kernel and fully working GMA500 support, but it's based on Gentoo.
> 
> Cheers for reading my babblings, and hope someone can help......


PixieLive ships the driver we've fixed for Karmic (with some wrong settings), so old xserver and old kernel.

About the ubuntu respin i've used Uck and this little script..You should tune it for Karmic..


@doktoreas and @ethouin
no idea.. sorry

@zehjotkah
i'm really busy at work in this period, can't look into psb stuff.


Any new commiter for gma500 team is welcome! We got 2 new members this week  :Smile:

----------


## doktoreas

@lucazade No problem  :Smile: 
Just another thing about your suggestion to use s2ram: is it possible to bind such command to when you close the lid?

Thx
Luca

----------


## m0dcm

Cheers Lucazade!! I shall take a look at it.
Just one more question, after Ubuntu 9.10 has stopped being supported by Canonical, will you be pulling the Karmic Poulsbo driver?
Also, do I need to keep the GTK2 lines in the code for Karmic?

----------


## lokutus25

> Just another thing about your suggestion to use s2ram: is it possible to bind such command to when you close the lid?


Can this workaround help? It works for me.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...6&postcount=52

----------


## reic

Cheers folks! With Maverick knockin' on our doors, I just wanted to drop by and ask gently whether there's any news with GMA 500 - support in Maverick Meerkat?

----------


## mikewhatever

> Cheers folks! With Maverick knockin' on our doors, I just wanted to drop by and ask gently whether there's any news with GMA 500 - support in Maverick Meerkat?


Nope.
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...oCardsPoulsbo/

----------


## lucazade

> Cheers Lucazade!! I shall take a look at it.
> Just one more question, after Ubuntu 9.10 has stopped being supported by Canonical, will you be pulling the Karmic Poulsbo driver?
> Also, do I need to keep the GTK2 lines in the code for Karmic?


Karmic support for Poulsbo will remain available in our PPA alongside Lucid.

Can you point out which GTK2 lines you are referring to?  :Confused: 





> Cheers folks! With Maverick knockin' on our doors, I just wanted to drop by and ask gently whether there's any news with GMA 500 - support in Maverick Meerkat?


Unfortunately no good news for Maverick.. this is the main issue.

----------


## m0dcm

> Karmic support for Poulsbo will remain available in our PPA alongside Lucid.
> 
> Can you point out which GTK2 lines you are referring to?


Hi Lucazade,

The GTK2 section I'm refferring to is -

apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev libxv-dev libglu1-mesa-dev

Also where

echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-proposed restricted main multiverse universe" | tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list

echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-backports restricted main multiverse universe" | tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list

I just replace them with the Karmic one, and then I've commented out these 3 lines -

# apt-get remove --purge linux-headers-2.6.32-21 linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic

# wget http://kanotix.com/files/fix/mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt && bash ./mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt  
# apt-get install mplayer-skins

Forgive my noobie'ness, I'm just getting used to Bash etc. Let me know if I need to change anything else, and then I can create the iso  :Smile: 

Cheers for all your help, and many thanks for the explanation of PixieLive.....

----------


## lucazade

> Hi Lucazade,
> 
> The GTK2 section I'm refferring to is...


try this, should be enough (haven't tested!)
let me know if ok

----------


## m0dcm

> try this, should be enough (haven't tested!)
> let me know if ok


Cheers Lucazade, I just seem to have one little problem now though.  I've installed Uck, and downloaded the Karmic iso image, but Uck is saying it's not a ISO9660 image.
Where, or what have I done wrong?

----------


## lucazade

> Cheers Lucazade, I just seem to have one little problem now though.  I've installed Uck, and downloaded the Karmic iso image, but Uck is saying it's not a ISO9660 image.
> Where, or what have I done wrong?


Are You using latest Uck release?
From what i read this is an old Uck bug.

Use this deb:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/uck/files/

----------


## m0dcm

> Are You using latest Uck release?
> From what i read this is an old Uck bug.
> 
> Use this deb:
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/uck/files/


Sorted cheers, I'll work out where the script goes, or do I run the script from the Terminal?

Keep up the great work....

----------


## lucazade

> Sorted cheers, I'll work out where the script goes, or do I run the script from the Terminal?
> 
> Keep up the great work....


Select the 2nd option here
It'll open a terminal (as root or better it is a chroot session)
here paste the following command:

wget dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/lunix_uck-karmic.sh && sh lunix_uck-karmic.sh

then exit and continue image building.

----------


## johnnywashngo

Hi,

This is going to sound like the biggest newbie problem ever but I figure this is the right forum for it.

I am trying to resurrect an old Dell Mini 10 which comes with everyones favourite graphics processor. Having searched the net and found Lucazades build of Ubuntu, I decided to give it a go.

Imagine my surprise when everything worked and the system was actually usable once more. Sadly, the first thing I want to do after that is update the kernel (and everything else) to make sure that my other half doesn't half to worry about doing the update herself and destroying the system. After the update though, the machine reboots to a black screen  :Sad: 

I have tried re-installing the psb kernel source to see if that helps without success.

Having read tens of pages of the latest posts here, I cannot find any help, but I may have missed something.

So apologies for asking what I hope is a dumb question but is there a way of updating the kernel and getting a usable system once more? This Dell Mini 10 is nice but proving to be a pain  :Sad: 

Thanks in advance.

----------


## lucazade

> Hi,
> 
> This is going to sound like the biggest newbie problem ever but I figure this is the right forum for it.
> 
> I am trying to resurrect an old Dell Mini 10 which comes with everyones favourite graphics processor. Having searched the net and found Lucazades build of Ubuntu, I decided to give it a go.
> 
> Imagine my surprise when everything worked and the system was actually usable once more. Sadly, the first thing I want to do after that is update the kernel (and everything else) to make sure that my other half doesn't half to worry about doing the update herself and destroying the system. After the update though, the machine reboots to a black screen 
> 
> I have tried re-installing the psb kernel source to see if that helps without success.
> ...


Yes, it's a known issue, already fixed but not included in the modified iso image.



```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get purge psb-kernel-source
sudo apt-get upgrade
sudo apt-get install psb-kernel-source
sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d poulsbo-config
```

this should fix the issue, will install the fixed and updated psb-kernel-source.
next kernel upgrades will be ok.

----------


## johnnywashngo

Thanks a million. That did the trick.

Now to play around with this little netbook and see what use it can be  :Wink:

----------


## ethouin

> Any idea on what can switch down wifi card in bios during linux shutdown?


I have found it: 
I edited /etc/init.d/eeepc-restore and I disabled this  line
$EEEPC_PATH/eeepc-wifi-toggle.sh poweroff || true
which is part of  the stop instruction in the script by putting a # in front of it.
Now this is ok.
Anyway, I am a little bit disappointed about the absence of answer to my problem. Maybe I did not post to the right forum?  :Confused:

----------


## jbernardo

> I have found it: 
> I edited /etc/init.d/eeepc-restore and I disabled this  line
> $EEEPC_PATH/eeepc-wifi-toggle.sh poweroff || true
> which is part of  the stop instruction in the script by putting a # in front of it.
> Now this is ok.
> Anyway, I am a little bit disappointed about the absence of answer to my problem. Maybe I did not post to the right forum?


Or maybe nobody here had any idea on what to tell you, and no time to investigate? We're all volunteers here, and some (like me) have day jobs that can take 10-12 hours every day...

----------


## ethouin

I know that you are all volunteers, and I cannot thank you enough for the work you do for beginners like me. I have found in this forum a lot of info I have used to set up Ubuntu on my eeepc. But maybe a simple answer telling "no idea, sorry" could have done the trick.
Or, as the problem is not directly linked to the GMA500, "look to somewhere else..."
Anyway, from your speed to answer me, I see that the forum is monitored... I am confident that any further problem I might get (I hope not) will be taken in consideration even if i did not get a direct answer...
Thanks anyway.

----------


## jbernardo

Well, I hadn't had the time to read anything here in 3 days... You were lucky that yours was the most recent message when I finally had some minutes to come here.
Anyway, I'm glad you found the solution for your problem. Now I just need some time to integrate and test the HDMI patch in the drivers...

----------


## Apis_I

> But maybe a simple answer telling "no idea, sorry" could have done the trick.
> Or, as the problem is not directly linked to the GMA500, "look to somewhere else..."


I understand your frustration, and that it feels like one gets ignored when no one answers, but if you look at it from the others perspective everyone can't spam the forums with "no idea" messages either (it would be many many "no idea" messages). Even if most don't have a clue how to solve the problem, one person might, so "no idea" might send the solution seeker elsewhere before someone who know the solution has a chance to answer. The best practice is probably to only respond if one has an idea of how to solve the problem, or where to find someone who does.

----------


## lucazade

> I understand your frustration, and that it feels like one gets ignored when no one answers, but if you look at it from the others perspective everyone can't spam the forums with "no idea" messages either (it would be many many "no idea" messages). Even if most don't have a clue how to solve the problem, one person might, so "no idea" might send the solution seeker elsewhere before someone who know the solution has a chance to answer. The best practice is probably to only respond if one has an idea of how to solve the problem, or where to find someone who does.


the main problem imho is that drivers still have bugs and the forum is not the best place to discuss them... 
here we mix bug reports, workarounds, help requests and anything else!

this thread looks like a leper hospital.. don't get me wrong.. this is due to Intel lacks of support and decent drivers.

for this reason i always say:
* look wiki for instruction
* use bug tracker for pointing out bug (new or check for opened)
* search in the thread for old messages
and i can continue...  :Smile:

----------


## ethouin

Ok, understood!
Just a quick question: My firefox is still very slow to scroll pages.
I have found a software called swiftfox, which is firefox optimized during compilation for certain processors. I have read part of the forum present on the site, and I am not sure that it will work...
Have you tried it? Any comments on it?
For my part, I plan to test it tonight or tomorrow hoping not to mess up anything....

----------


## russki_drewski

@ ethouin

In regards to the Firefox problem, I too have experienced the slow scrolling in Firefox. I don't anything about SwiftFox; however, I do know that Google Chrome/Chromium works very well and has good scrolling. I decided to give it a try after seeing a couple of recommendations for it in this thread and I must say that I rather like it.  :Very Happy:  It is a very responsive browser and it makes good use of screen space which is a plus for netbooks.

There's my 2 cents.

russki_drewski

----------


## ethouin

Thanks for the hint, but I prefer Firefox as there are a lot more plugins for it than for chrome.
I am writing right now from swiftfox, and this a lot better than firefox. On my pc, this quite similar to chrome about scrolling speed, i have all plugins already installed, favorites, etc..
I still have to use it more in order to see that there are not some problems, but for the moment this is a lot better than before...

----------


## zehjotkah

Firefox scrolling problem:
in about**:config try to disable general.smoothScroll
scrolling is good for me at the Booklet.




> Now I just need some time to integrate and test the HDMI patch in the drivers...


If you need a tester, I'm here.
When any of the main contributers some time will be in Berlin/Germany just send me a message to get some beer!  :Very Happy:

----------


## dasankir

> PixieLive ships the driver we've fixed for Karmic (with some wrong settings), so old xserver and old kernel.



I thought PixieLive had nothing to do with the psb drivers from here!

Thanks to a suggestion from klockren I tried PixieLive with my (uncommon) embedded hardware (Axiomtek pico820 / ebox530) and it worked like a charm!

It was the one and only time that I saw psb drivers working on my hardware. But as I'm not used to gentoo, I still have installed Karmic+Fit-PC2 IEGD, with good performance.

I had the hope to get PixieLive's psb compiled for Ubuntu.

Now I really don't know whats different in PixieLive and all the rest :Confused:

----------


## nicodds

> Ok, understood!
> I have found a software called swiftfox, which is firefox optimized during compilation for certain processors.


I'm quite sceptical about this swiftfox. 

If you look at the patches available at http://getswiftfox.com/source.htm, you could see that it is just a rebuild with some config values changed. 

Moreover, there isn't a specific build for atom, so in my point of view it is just like the default firefox from ubuntu, with some different config. No magic at all, you could do these changes directly in your firefox pointing it at about**:config.

----------


## lucazade

> I thought PixieLive had nothing to do with the psb drivers from here!
> 
> Thanks to a suggestion from klockren I tried PixieLive with my (uncommon) embedded hardware (Axiomtek pico820 / ebox530) and it worked like a charm!
> 
> It was the one and only time that I saw psb drivers working on my hardware. But as I'm not used to gentoo, I still have installed Karmic+Fit-PC2 IEGD, with good performance.
> 
> I had the hope to get PixieLive's psb compiled for Ubuntu.
> 
> Now I really don't know whats different in PixieLive and all the rest


PixieLive uses psb drivers with xorg 1.6.x. All the distros that ship psb uses the same patches (mandriva, jolicloud..)
What impressed me was the kernel that seemed a bit more responsive.

You can try Pixielive xorg.conf that was different from our, mainly the screen section (comment uxa option that doesn't work).
hope this can help your issue.

----------


## jbernardo

> Firefox scrolling problem:
> in about**:config try to disable general.smoothScroll
> scrolling is good for me at the Booklet.


Mine is already disabled by default, and seems indeed responsive.




> If you need a tester, I'm here.
> When any of the main contributers some time will be in Berlin/Germany just send me a message to get some beer!


The version of xserver-xorg-video-psb with the HDMI patch has now been built by launchpad, so everyone who updates will get it. Can you please check if it fixes the problems?

----------


## ethouin

> I'm quite sceptical about this swiftfox. 
> 
> If you look at the patches available at http://getswiftfox.com/source.htm, you could see that it is just a rebuild with some config values changed. 
> 
> Moreover, there isn't a specific build for atom, so in my point of view it is just like the default firefox from ubuntu, with some different config. No magic at all, you could do these changes directly in your firefox pointing it at about**:config.


Yes I saw in their forum that they recommend the prescot version as the gcc compiler does not have particular flags for Atom. 
What can I say? using it, I get a smoother scrolling, so something it does.
About the config option, I did not know it. I will try...
Thanks for the hint..

----------


## dasankir

> You can try Pixielive xorg.conf that was different from our, mainly the screen section (comment uxa option that doesn't work).
> hope this can help your issue.


I tried with no luck. Weird color squares apeared on the screen...

----------


## ethouin

in order to get a decent play of film on youtube, I tried to follow the steps described there:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=1727
So I did:
sudo apt-add-repository ppa:klich-lukasz/kleewho
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer gecko-mediaplayer
Everything fine.
When I tried to configure gnome-mplayer settings following the screenshots, I could not find the vaapi options. I do not use the Lucazade 's distro, but the official one. How can I get this library?
Will they mess with VLC fix?

Thanks you

----------


## lucazade

> I could not find the vaapi options.


There isn't the option.. you have to write "vaapi" by hand in the input box.

----------


## ethouin

Ok, I'll try it tonight.

----------


## jbernardo

Possible bad news for the future, a Intel employee (Keith Packard) is calling for killing X modularisation, merging all (open source) drivers into xorg. Check the (wrongly named) phoronix discussion here.
Just imagine what would have happened if xorg wasn't modular - we never would have been able to patch and hack the psb drivers into the new versions of xorg.

----------


## 2die4uk

hi i have read the guide on the first page of the thread and i have got to this part of the guide

Open up your xorg.conf and add the below contents inside it.
 	Code:
 	sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf 
Make the Section "Device" Look like this :

 	Code:
 	Section "Device"
        Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
        Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
        Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
EndSection 
when i try open the xorg.conf file and add the changes to it it wont let me save the file afterwards saying i dont have permission and the files read only ????

how do i edit the file???? also the line 

sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
where in the xorg.conf file does it go 

thanks alot

----------


## lucazade

> hi i have read the guide on the first page of the thread ...


First post is really, really old and only for Jaunty 9.04

Follow the instructions of this wiki to install drivers in Lucid 10.04:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...oCardsPoulsbo/

No need to modify system files by hand, don't worry.

----------


## zehjotkah

> The version of xserver-xorg-video-psb with the HDMI patch has now been built by launchpad, so everyone who updates will get it. Can you please check if it fixes the problems?


Yes!
After the update, the HDMI connection on my Nokia Booklet 3G workd perfectly.
Without a flaw.
You guys are simply amazing!
Thank you so much!

(now I have to find a projector with HDMI input at work...  :Very Happy: )

----------


## gr1m

If u want to work with ur webcam in cheese with some artifacts, try this:

Install latest ffmpeg I used this link 
be sure to include --enable-vaapi when compiling ffmpeg Install gstreamer-vaapi 
./configure
make
sudo checkinstall --default sudo ldconfig delete the file ~/.gstreamer-0.10/registry.i486.bin run in terminal "gstreamer-properties"set video output to "Other" and copy/paste this line: ffmpegcolorspace ! vaapiconvert ! vaapisink fullscreen=true synchronous=trueset video input to "Other" and copy/paste this line: v4l2src device="/dev/video0" ! video/x-raw-yuv,width=352,height=288,framerate=30/1
This steps made me able to use my webcam with cheese, but not in Skype.

----------


## borghal

Will this enable video conferences with jabber (empathy)?

----------


## gr1m

> Will this enable video conferences with jabber (empathy)?


Yes, I tried it today, but video was slow(neither extremely slow, nor fast - because of enabled compiz, I think)

----------


## borghal

Cheers, I'll definitely try it then!  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

For Ubuntu Studio user (RT Kernel):

Bug: psb-kernel-source - package fails to install on rt-kernel

This repository contains an update psb-kernel-source,
let me know if ok and i'll update the main gma500 ppa.
https://launchpad.net/~lucazade/+arc...lsbo-lucid-fix

----------


## borghal

> If u want to work with ur webcam in cheese with some artifacts, try this:
> 
> Install latest ffmpeg I used this link 
> be sure to include --enable-vaapi when compiling ffmpeg Install gstreamer-vaapi 
> ./configure
> make
> sudo checkinstall --default sudo ldconfig delete the file ~/.gstreamer-0.10/registry.i486.bin run in terminal "gstreamer-properties"set video output to "Other" and copy/paste this line: ffmpegcolorspace ! vaapiconvert ! vaapisink fullscreen=true synchronous=trueset video input to "Other" and copy/paste this line: v4l2src device="/dev/video0" ! video/x-raw-yuv,width=352,height=288,framerate=30/1
> This steps made me able to use my webcam with cheese, but not in Skype.


ffmpeg.org seems to be down all day?!

----------


## lucazade

Opened a *Maverick PPA* repository:
https://launchpad.net/~lucazade/+arc...rick/+packages

new-X-and-kernel compatibility patches are from Lubomir Rintel to the Fedora Rawhide package

As soon as possible and with enough feedback i'll merge this ppa into main gma500 ppa repo.

Currently working 2D, 3D, libva like in Lucid.

----------


## MFonville

> Opened a *Maverick PPA* repository:
> https://launchpad.net/~lucazade/+arc...rick/+packages
> 
> new-X-and-kernel compatibility patches are from Lubomir Rintel to the Fedora Rawhide package
> 
> As soon as possible and with enough feedback i'll merge this ppa into main gma500 ppa repo.
> 
> Currently working 2D, 3D, libva like in Lucid.


Very nice!  :Smile: 
I will directly update the wiki about it (since I was the one doing the most recent changes about Maverick incompatability about on it)

----------


## .fly

> ffmpeg.org seems to be down all day?!


The ffmpeg and mplayer admins don't play nice when they have "problems" with some users. They just block complete IP ranges; e.g. you can't reach their svn service from german Arcor and Vodafone ISPs for quite some time now...

----------


## borghal

> The ffmpeg and mplayer admins don't play nice when they have "problems" with some users. They just block complete IP ranges; e.g. you can't reach their svn service from german Arcor and Vodafone ISPs for quite some time now...


Thanks for the info. What a bummer! I'm using 1&1 and no luck so far. Will have to download from somewhere else then.

----------


## reic

I've no problems reaching this website from my Vodaphone/Arcor account. But on the other hand, I've changed the standard DNS setting in my router recently (currently, I'm using Google at 8.8.4.4 . http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/h...ster-browsing/

If you're able to change your DNS setting in your router easily, I'd recommend trying that. Write down your settings though in case something breaks  :Wink:

----------


## .fly

> 've no problems reaching this website from my Vodaphone/Arcor account.


Not all arcor ip ranges have been blocked. I have a confirmation from mplayerhq.hu for 88.64.0.0/12 and there are some more ranges confirmed by tests.




> But on the other hand, I've changed the standard DNS setting in my  router recently (currently, I'm using Google at 8.8.4.4 . http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/h...ster-browsing/
> 
> If you're able to change your DNS setting in your router easily, I'd  recommend trying that. Write down your settings though in case something  breaks


Maybe borghal should try it, over here the DNS works fine. IP gets resolved but the servers close connection immediately.

Sorry for hijacking this thread; will stay on topic now  :Smile:

----------


## eldveggur

Hi all

Just one question - is this the longest forum ever?
of about 201 pages?

Thank you all guys for making Linux so wonderful  :Smile: 


eldveggur

----------


## borghal

> Not all arcor ip ranges have been blocked. I have a confirmation from mplayerhq.hu for 88.64.0.0/12 and there are some more ranges confirmed by tests.
> 
> 
> Maybe borghal should try it, over here the DNS works fine. IP gets resolved but the servers close connection immediately.


Tried it and it worked! Thanks a million  :Smile:

----------


## Micha_DE

Hello Everybody,

this is my first post.
I try to install Ubuntu 10.04.1 to my netbook.
Actually i try to get poulsbo-config_0.1.2~1004um3_all.deb but....
It is not available anymore.

Can somebody upload it again.
Thanks a lot.

Best regards
Micha

----------


## lucazade

> I try to install Ubuntu 10.04.1 to my netbook.
> Actually i try to get poulsbo-config_0.1.2~1004um3_all.deb but....
> It is not available anymore.


Fixed link for poulsbo-config deb here

----------


## simplygades

> For Ubuntu Studio user (RT Kernel):
> 
> Bug: psb-kernel-source - package fails to install on rt-kernel
> 
> This repository contains an update psb-kernel-source,
> let me know if ok and i'll update the main gma500 ppa.
> https://launchpad.net/~lucazade/+arc...lsbo-lucid-fix


Tried it and works great so far! Thanks Luca!

About your maverick-fix PPA: I tried it and looks ok, except I can't use the unity interface, everything is distorted on the screen, which is what I got on Lucid too, trying Unity from the PPA. Should I post a log?

----------


## Micha_DE

Hi,

thanks lucazade for the tip.

Now i have another problem.
I install ubuntu 10.04.1 at my netbook.
After restart i just try to install the kernel with power patch.

sudo apt-add-repository ppa:brian-rogers/power
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.35-power+18-generic linux-image-2.6.35-power+18-generic

But after next restart i've got a blank screen and a lot of errors. There are many EXT4-fs error or Failed to spawn ufw pre-start process or avahi-daemon main process and so on.

Did anybody have the same problems and maybe a solution.

I have a Dell Mini 10 with a Agility SSD.

Thanks a lot Micha

----------


## lucazade

> Tried it and works great so far! Thanks Luca!
> 
> About your maverick-fix PPA: I tried it and looks ok, except I can't use the unity interface, everything is distorted on the screen, which is what I got on Lucid too, trying Unity from the PPA. Should I post a log?


Ok thanks for reporting.
Have you tried compiz workaround for Unity? (exanocomposite in xorg.conf)
If possible open a bug here and attach logs.

----------


## lucazade

> Hi,
> 
> thanks lucazade for the tip.
> 
> Now i have another problem.
> I install ubuntu 10.04.1 at my netbook.
> After restart i just try to install the kernel with power patch.
> 
> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:brian-rogers/power
> ...


try these:



```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get purge psb-kernel-source
sudo apt-get upgrade
sudo apt-get install psb-kernel-source
sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d poulsbo-config
```

----------


## al_mckin

Hello Guys,

I very late to the game here on the GMA 500, just got a netbook (acer 751h) a few days ago and fighting to get it to work!

I've read back through this thread and the wiki page here but there is something I am not clear on.

For lucid, using the official iso, should I install the gma500-ppa-lucid ppa _and_ the poulsbo-lucid-fix ppa?  Or is it better just to re-install with lucazade's remixed iso?

BTW, thanks for all your hard work here, lucazade and everyone else involved!

----------


## jbernardo

Forget the fix ppa, it is no longer maintained. The "regular" gma500 ppa should get you going, if not, please ask us and open bugs as needed!

----------


## Micha_DE

Thanks luca.

But i didn't install the poulsbo driver at this time.
Just a blank ubuntu installation and upgrade to the kernel 2.6.35.

I try to solve the problem by myself yesterday and read a lot of websites I think the problem is TRIM support in the kernel.
In the Dell Mini 10 is a PATA to SATA brigde.
And if this bridge get a TRIM signal, the SSD disappeare.
I also have trouble to install Windows 7 because of TRIM command.

Is there a possible way to deactivated TRIM within the new kernel?

Thanks a lot for help.
Micha

----------


## simplygades

> Ok thanks for reporting.
> Have you tried compiz workaround for Unity? (exanocomposite in xorg.conf)
> If possible open a bug here and attach logs.


I tried, still the same.(I supposed you just wanted me to modify xorg.conf, not running compiz in the Unity session, am I right?) 
Just one question about the logs please. If I log out of the desktop session then log in using Unity and then back to normal again, does Xorg.0.log or Xorg.0.log.old contain the info needed? Or should I post both? Sorry but I have no idea..  :Embarassed: 

PS. Just found out that the 99video-workaround for suspend, doesn't work in Maverick..

----------


## lucazade

> I tried, still the same.(I supposed you just wanted me to modify xorg.conf, not running compiz in the Unity session, am I right?) 
> Just one question about the logs please. If I log out of the desktop session then log in using Unity and then back to normal again, does Xorg.0.log or Xorg.0.log.old contain the info needed? Or should I post both? Sorry but I have no idea.. 
> 
> PS. Just found out that the 99video-workaround for suspend, doesn't work in Maverick..


Yes, I meant only adding that option to xorg.
Post both logs, if you have an ssh connection get log during the session.

the 99-video workaround works for me in maverick (acer751h)

----------


## maddis

When will the RT-kernel fix going to be on mainline packages? Tried it today and it didn't work yet.

----------


## jbernardo

> When will the RT-kernel fix going to be on mainline packages? Tried it today and it didn't work yet.


As soon as lucazade has the time to push his changes to the "mailine" (gma500ppa) repository, and I (or another of us) has the time to check if it doesn't break anything and pushes it.

Translated - as soon as we can...  :Smile:

----------


## simplygades

> ... if you have an ssh connection get log during the session.


If you have the time could you explain this a bit? Or provide a relative link? 





> the 99-video workaround works for me in maverick (acer751h)


Strange, reinstalled pm-utils, deleted the file again and.. it works! :Think:

----------


## pjman

> If you have the time could you explain this a bit? Or provide a relative link?


If you have a second machine you can connect via SSH to your GMA500 machine and grab the logs right after the event you are trying to capture. 

https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverg...sh-server.html

----------


## simplygades

> If you have a second machine you can connect via SSH to your GMA500 machine and grab the logs right after the event you are trying to capture. 
> 
> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverg...sh-server.html


Thanks for the explanation. Unfortunately there is no such option right now, as there is no other PC available. So I will just attach the normal log files.

----------


## legoman666

Is it just me or does full screen video on Youtube still not work?

edit: neither does suspend.

----------


## ddumanis

To use YouTube fullscreen, rightclick on a video while it's playing to get the Flash Settings menu and disable hardware acceleration.

You can have hardware acceleration, or fullscreen YouTube videos - but not both.

----------


## yvesdm3000

> To use YouTube fullscreen, rightclick on a video while it's playing to get the Flash Settings menu and disable hardware acceleration.
> 
> You can have hardware acceleration, or fullscreen YouTube videos - but not both.


Fullscreen uses the Xv extention and is still broken. I need some more time to fix this. Too much on my todo list at work I'm afraid...

To whoever who can do it, just finish the migration from EXA classic to EXA mixed to repair the pointer to the framebuffer and it should work. It's a curvy road with memory managers and other stuff...

-Yves

----------


## lucazade

> To use YouTube fullscreen, rightclick on a video while it's playing to get the Flash Settings menu and disable hardware acceleration.
> 
> You can have hardware acceleration, or fullscreen YouTube videos - but not both.


There is a nice workaround that replaces flash player inside firefox  embedding mplayer-vaapi (so both hd and full screen playback).
Not a perfect solution but a step forward:

sudo apt-add-repository ppa:klich-lukasz/kleewho && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer gecko-mediaplayer

follow gnome-mplayer settings from these screenshots:
http://lukaszklich.pl/wp-content/upl...api_output.png
http://lukaszklich.pl/wp-content/upl...5/vaapi_va.png

install this firefox addon:
http://flvideoreplacer-extension.blogspot.com/

then try youtube!  :Smile: 

@Yves
We are not in a hurry  :Smile:

----------


## zehjotkah

I bought a new Bluetooth Mouse, a Logitech m555b.
When I try to connect it to my Nokia Booklet 3g (because of that I'm posting here) it won't find any Bluetooth device.
The same thing with other Bluetooth devices.
Also the Bluetooth LED is not on.
Bluetooth is shown as on in the gnome panel.
Is there something I've overseen?

edit: I've solved the problem by installing Windows 7, enabling Bluetooth, installing Ubuntu again (parallel to Windows) and then Bluetooth worked in Ubuntu, too...

----------


## legoman666

> There is a nice workaround that replaces flash player inside firefox  embedding mplayer-vaapi (so both hd and full screen playback).
> Not a perfect solution but a step forward:
> 
> We are not in a hurry


I use Chrome  :Sad:

----------


## simplygades

Me too, but I used to use Firefox just for watching a HD video whenever I wanted to, since Chromium plays decently lower quality ones. Now that I upgraded to Maverick I can't even do that  :Dancing:  (until the aforementioned ppa gets updated). It's not a perfect solution, but at least is a solution.. that's life in Poulsboland  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## dasankir

I'we had so many troubles with my embedded board with the little intel support that I'm looking forward for the pandaboard to come out.

I hope someone starts an open netbook with a different processor and all the linux community leaves the intel gma500.

----------


## dasankir

ooops: wish granted  :Smile: 

http://www.opensourcemid.org/

----------


## fabiofloyd

Hi guys, my tablet is archos 9 and Maverick is not working for me, Already tried ubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu. Its something that changed, and i cant figure what


Sorry my poor english, i am Brazilian

----------


## jbernardo

> Hi guys, my tablet is archos 9 and Maverick is not working for me, Already tried ubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu. Its something that changed, and i cant figure what
> 
> 
> Sorry my poor english, i am Brazilian


Lucazade has tested some patches for Maverick. We'll have these in the ppa asap.

----------


## lucazade

Updated GMA500 PPA repository with maverick packages and 
added some info in poulsbo wiki.

----------


## fabiofloyd

> Updated GMA500 PPA repository with maverick packages and 
> added some info in poulsbo wiki.


wow thank you lets see if my archos 9 can handle this

----------


## reic

> updated gma500 ppa repository with maverick packages and 
> added some info in poulsbo wiki.


<3

----------


## MFonville

> Updated GMA500 PPA repository with maverick packages and 
> added some info in poulsbo wiki.


Be careful with some of the packages like gnome-mplayer and vlc which are not properly working yet. But I am fixing things so have some patience

----------


## drzorcz

> Updated GMA500 PPA repository with maverick packages and 
> added some info in poulsbo wiki.


The Wiki page says: "Plymouth splash screen doesn't show high resolution ubuntu-logo, only text version". 

Has anyone tried THIS tutorial with Maverick? I haven't, as I didn't have time to deal with 10.10 yet, but for my 10.04 it works perfectly fine...  :Popcorn:

----------


## Arhn

Hey guys, 
I'm new to this forum though I've been a Ubuntu user since 7.10. Thanks to all of you guys who make this OS one of the best. 

Here is my problem : I wanted to try Maverick Meerkat on my Dell Mini 10 and use Lucazade's drivers but after installing Maverick on my HD (dual boot with Windows 7), I reboot as asked, and then nothing : after the BIOS splash, I just get an "_" flashing on the top left corner of the screen (Grub doesn't seem to load).

Any ideas guys ? I'm kinda lost and I tried searching the forum without success. Thanks.

----------


## jbernardo

> The Wiki page says: "Plymouth splash screen doesn't show high resolution ubuntu-logo, only text version". 
> 
> Has anyone tried THIS tutorial with Maverick? I haven't, as I didn't have time to deal with 10.10 yet, but for my 10.04 it works perfectly fine...


I've tried, and it kind of works. But if I put in the /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash file, all my text consoles (alt+fnx) are corrupted, if I take it out I am back to regular text. It might work after some experimentation.

----------


## konas

> Hey guys, 
> I'm new to this forum though I've been a Ubuntu user since 7.10. Thanks to all of you guys who make this OS one of the best. 
> 
> Here is my problem : I wanted to try Maverick Meerkat on my Dell Mini 10 and use Lucazade's drivers but after installing Maverick on my HD, I reboot as asked, and then nothing : after the BIOS splash, I just get an "_" flashing on the top left corner of the screen (Grub doesn't seem to load).
> 
> Any ideas guys ? I'm kinda lost and I tried searching the forum without success. Thanks.


Hi . I had exactly the same problem on my ACER 751H after upgrading to Maverick. Somehow I thing that the MBR was damaged. I fixed it by instaalling lilo from the livecd (then my XP loaded directly), and then whenever I tried to install grub (with chroot), I always got the the prompt sign after the Bios. So I havent had time to solve the problem since then, I found a temporary solution, I installed 10.04 with wubi from XP, and then the loader found Maverick and it works perfectly well. Hope this helps somehow. 

As this is my first post on the forum that I read since long time ago : Thanx to all guys trying to make things work with our GMA 500

You can try to google how to repair Grub2 from the LiveCd.

----------


## michael37

> Updated GMA500 PPA repository with maverick packages and 
> added some info in poulsbo wiki.


Does KMS work in Maverick only or would it work in Lucid?

I still run Karmic as primary OS on my netbooks due to stability and core feature set...

----------


## MFonville

> Does KMS work in Maverick only or would it work in Lucid?
> 
> I still run Karmic as primary OS on my netbooks due to stability and core feature set...


I would recommend everybody to please wait till the 10th of October before updating to Maverick with the gma500. We are at the moment still changing quite a lot in the repo to have everything ready before the 10th. At the moment updates might break your system since new/experimental things/tweaks are still being added.

----------


## Micha_DE

I have a Dell Mini 10 and with the Maverick release i also get a blank screen with cursor after bios. Looks like it is a Dell Mini 10 Problem. Or it is a Problem regarding SSD...
What kind of HDD do you have Arhn?

Regards Micha

----------


## fred the wise

--

----------


## fred the wise

Sub-title: Error updating kernel- Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid:

Hoping this is the correct thread  :Confused:  ___
I really cannot update my psb-kernel, I get always this message and a blank screen when restarting..:



where could be the problem?? I have the Lucazade ISO version installed..
Thank you in advance..

----------


## jbernardo

There was a problem with psb-kernel-source, that when it was upgraded it would remove the source directory. The last couple of versions in the ppa no longer have that problem, but a update from a broken version to a good one will still fail. You'll need to remove psb-kernel-source and reinstall it. Check back a couple of pages, I've posted how to do it quite a few times already.

----------


## simplygades

> Hi . I had exactly the same problem on my ACER 751H after upgrading to Maverick. Somehow I thing that the MBR was damaged. I fixed it by instaalling lilo from the livecd (then my XP loaded directly), and then whenever I tried to install grub (with chroot), I always got the the prompt sign after the Bios. So I havent had time to solve the problem since then, I found a temporary solution, I installed 10.04 with wubi from XP, and then the loader found Maverick and it works perfectly well. Hope this helps somehow. 
> 
> As this is my first post on the forum that I read since long time ago : Thanx to all guys trying to make things work with our GMA 500
> 
> You can try to google how to repair Grub2 from the LiveCd.


I ran into the same problem yesterday trying to install Maverick, both with desktop and mini.iso. I Solved it by booting SystemRescueCD, booted into Maverick installation using its Grub2 recovery option, and now I have BURG installed in order to make it work. Reinstalling Grub2 from Live-CD didn't work..

----------


## lucazade

> Does KMS work in Maverick only or would it work in Lucid?
> 
> I still run Karmic as primary OS on my netbooks due to stability and core feature set...


michael37 KMS should work also in Lucid.
(At the moment KMS conflicts in Maverick with "no_fb=1" that help shutting down the machine.)

----------


## Arhn

> I have a Dell Mini 10 and with the Maverick release i also get a blank screen with cursor after bios. Looks like it is a Dell Mini 10 Problem. Or it is a Problem regarding SSD...
> What kind of HDD do you have Arhn?
> 
> Regards Micha


I have a HDD (ie no SSD). Don't know the brand sorry (it's the original Dell Mini 10 hard drive, so I would bet it's a Seagate one). But I don't think it's linked to the hard drive. 
This problem is weird because I don't have it when I install any other distribution (or when I install previous Ubuntu versions). This black screen only appears with Maverick Meerkat. 

I'm still trying to work this out though I'm starting to get fed up with this problem.

Anyway, thanks Konas, Micha_DE and simplygrades for answering. And sorry for posting here (as I thought at first this problem was tied to the poulsbo one).

----------


## simplygades

> I have a HDD (ie no SSD). Don't know the brand sorry (it's the original Dell Mini 10 hard drive, so I would bet it's a Seagate one). But I don't think it's linked to the hard drive. 
> This problem is weird because I don't have it when I install any other distribution (or when I install previous Ubuntu versions). This black screen only appears with Maverick Meerkat. 
> 
> I'm still trying to work this out though I'm starting to get fed up with this problem.
> 
> Anyway, thanks Konas, Micha_DE and simplygrades for answering. And sorry for posting here (as I thought at first this problem was tied to the poulsbo one).


Please try the following:

1) Create a supergrubdisk usb with unetbootin.

2) Boot from this and select "detect every OS"

3)Boot into your Maverick installation

4)Update it (in the last couple of hours grub-pc has been updated, it now works)

5)Boot from hard-drive

Hope it solves your issue.

----------


## fred the wise

> There was a problem with psb-kernel-source, that when it was upgraded it would remove the source directory. The last couple of versions in the ppa no longer have that problem, but a update from a broken version to a good one will still fail. You'll need to remove psb-kernel-source and reinstall it. Check back a couple of pages, I've posted how to do it quite a few times already.


Thank you, this helps..
 :Smile:  Fred

----------


## th3voic3

Hey,

I recently did a couple of updates without really checking them (yeah shame on me).
Now when trying to play videos with mplayer (vaapi) I have block-ish artifacts.
I already tried purging mplayer and the repository and re-adding it.
This on Lucid from the customized iso.

----------


## .fly

I had this only for some few files. You can try

mplayer -va vaapi -vo x11 filename

which fixed things for me. I don't know if this is still accelerated, though.

----------


## konas

> I ran into the same problem yesterday trying to install Maverick, both with desktop and mini.iso. I Solved it by booting SystemRescueCD, booted into Maverick installation using its Grub2 recovery option, and now I have BURG installed in order to make it work. Reinstalling Grub2 from Live-CD didn't work..


Thanx for the tip, I haven't heard about Burg before. Anycase, my Grub2 resurected yesterday, for once I didn't pay attention of the daily upgrades, and then sudenly it reappeard. So I guess by unistalling Wubi everthing will be back to normal.

But  as this is not related to GMA 500 we shoud probaly move_to_antoher/stop the discussion in this thread.


I have a question for those using Maverick (which is maybe GMA 500 related?) Do you have any shutdown problems ? My computer never shuts down once I installed Maverick. I only get to a black screen.

----------


## lucazade

> I have a question for those using Maverick (which is maybe GMA 500 related?) Do you have any shutdown problems ? My computer never shuts down once I installed Maverick. I only get to a black screen.


Take a look at this page and when poulsbo-config - 0.1.2~1010um3 is published update your system.
This should fix shutdown issue... let us know if works also for you.

----------


## konas

> Take a look at this page and when poulsbo-config - 0.1.2~1010um3 is published update your system.
> This should fix shutdown issue... let us know if works also for you.



Great, seems to be working, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

I have updated Poulsbo wiki page.. hope now is more readble!

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo

Let me know if something is wrong (including my english grammar errors!)

----------


## jurekiteresa

Hi
Did you see:

http://edc.intel.com/Software/Downloads/EMGD/

Intel® Embedded Media and Graphics Driver (EMGD)
Version: 1.5	Release date: october 6, 2010	File Size: 117 269KB

Intel(R) Embedded Media and Graphics Drivers (Intel(R) EMGD)
Version 1.5 Gold for 
Windows* and LINUX release with production license

Supported Operating Systems
===========================
This version of driver supports following OS or distributions:
  - Microsoft* Windows XP Professional* SP3, 
    Windows Embedded Standard* (WES*) 2009 and 
    Windows 7 (Win7) XPDM mode.
  - MeeGo* 1.0.1 (IVI image) Kernel version 2.6.33, X-Server 1.8.0 and libVA 0.31, Mesa 7.8.
    (For more detail info about specific Meego supported and where to download, please refer to
     User's Guide).
  - Fedora11(F11)* Kernel version 2.6.29, X-Server 1.6.4 with Mesa 7.6.
    (The source is distributed from Timesys*. For more detail info about 
     specific F11 supported and where to download, please refer to User's Guide).

Regards

Jurek

----------


## jbernardo

Still more Intel crap:



> Unfortunately, the source for the userspace part of the Linux driver, including the X driver and 3D stack implementation, is not available.  While we understand the importance that the Linux community places on open drivers, much of our userspace driver code derives from technology licensed from 3rd parties that Intel is not legally permitted to distribute in source code format.  With Intel® EMGD we have instead focused on opening the source for the parts of our driver that we legally can.  Moving our HAL implementation into the kernel for Intel® EMGD is a large step forward compared to our IEGD Linux driver releases (IEGD implemented the HAL in closed-source userspace code).


My answer to this insult from Intel can't be published.

PS: You can tell Intel what you feel about this new insult at their survey. If you choose to do the same, please use real data, and don't go down to their level - no insults, swearing, etc. Just tell them their drivers aren't good for anything, why, and how you feel about it as a customer. As company I put _community_, and as position I wrote _user_. You can all do the same and try to make Intel understand how their position is hurting them and will hurt their sales in the future.

----------


## lucazade

> Still more Intel crap


I've nothing to add.. really sad!

The only thing i can do is suggest my friends to not buy intel stuff anymore!
To avoid their products like plague.

I've already lost hopes of a decent driver some ages ago.

----------


## jarodrig

> Hi
> Did you see:
> 
> http://edc.intel.com/Software/Downloads/EMGD/
> 
> Intel® Embedded Media and Graphics Driver (EMGD)
> Version: 1.5	Release date: october 6, 2010	File Size: 117 269KB
> 
> Intel(R) Embedded Media and Graphics Drivers (Intel(R) EMGD)
> ...


Heyyy, "- MeeGo* 1.0.1 (IVI image) Kernel version 2.6.33, X-Server 1.8.0 and libVA 0.31, Mesa 7.8." That's not a good news?

----------


## jbernardo

> Heyyy, "- MeeGo* 1.0.1 (IVI image) Kernel version 2.6.33, X-Server 1.8.0 and libVA 0.31, Mesa 7.8." That's not a good news?


Fully binary crap, including libva for which they had to include the sources. How is that good news?

----------


## lucazade

> Heyyy, "- MeeGo* 1.0.1 (IVI image) Kernel version 2.6.33, X-Server 1.8.0 and libVA 0.31, Mesa 7.8." That's not a good news?


No. it is no a good news. It is a terrible news!

Please tell us why it should be good.. i'm so curious! 

 :Popcorn:

----------


## jarodrig

Okkkkkkkkk please don't eat me  :Capital Razz: . I think meebo is a flavour of debian and we could integrated this driver into a ubuntu. Now i'm figthing with maverick because don't show me the grub after install  :Sad: .

----------


## lucazade

> Okkkkkkkkk please don't eat me . I think meebo is a flavour of debian and we could integrated this driver into a ubuntu. Now i'm figthing with maverick because don't show me the grub after install .


Meego is not a flavour of debian.
We spent a lot of time to make this crap work in Ubuntu and it will never run in it.
(grub in maverick has been updated in the latest days, they have fixed some terrible bugs)

----------


## yvesdm3000

> Okkkkkkkkk please don't eat me . I think meebo is a flavour of debian and we could integrated this driver into a ubuntu. Now i'm figthing with maverick because don't show me the grub after install .


Maemo was kind of based a little bit on Debian (most packages are redone though, since the purpose is totally different). Meego doesn't even share the packaging system with Debian so it cannot ever be based on Debian ...

-Yves

----------


## th3voic3

> I had this only for some few files. You can try
> 
> mplayer -va vaapi -vo x11 filename
> 
> which fixed things for me. I don't know if this is still accelerated, though.


Hey,
this works, but it leaves me with no way to get &quot;real&quot; fullscreen. Pressing f only gives me the same small picture with a large black border.  :Sad: 
(I now installed Maverick by the way, hoping this would solve the problem)

----------


## ollifl

Oh crap! Been away for awhile and here's what's going on.
After the latest update everything else works fine except I can't watch any videos.

"No packages with requested Plugins"
the requested plugins are
Windows Media Video 8 decoder
Windows Media Audio 8 decoder

and VLC just gives me the finger saying

p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; } No suitable decoder module:
VLC does not support the audio or video format "WMA2". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
No suitable decoder module:
VLC does not support the audio or video format "WMV3". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.




I've installed VAAPI etc, even from the command prompt mplayer does not play anything but sound.
 :Guitar:  :Guitar:  :Guitar:

----------


## .fly

> Hey,
> this works, but it leaves me with no way to get &quot;real&quot; fullscreen. Pressing f only gives me the same small picture with a large black border. 
> (I now installed Maverick by the way, hoping this would solve the problem)


mplayer -va vaapi -vo x11 -zoom filename

This should fix scaling, but I haven't tried it. This might me very slow, too. Remember -vo vaapi should work on most videos, so only use this fallback when artifacts occur. Longterm solution should be xv

----------


## th3voic3

> mplayer -va vaapi -vo x11 -zoom filename
> 
> This should fix scaling, but I haven't tried it. This might me very slow, too. Remember -vo vaapi should work on most videos, so only use this fallback when artifacts occur. Longterm solution should be xv


It's just weird, because these are all videos that used to play just fine. (with the -vo vaapi switch)
And you were right this does fix scaling, but it's painfully slow.

----------


## drzorcz

> and VLC just gives me the finger saying
> 
> p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; } No suitable decoder module:
> VLC does not support the audio or video format "WMA2". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
> No suitable decoder module:
> VLC does not support the audio or video format "WMV3". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same problem and it is so for all video files, not only WMA/WMV. It seems that the vaapi solution doesn't work at all for us. (Any ideas, Guys?!?!) 

What I did (coming back to the old idea) is: in VLC preferences (with gnome-mplayer it works too) you go to the video section and change the output from 'default' to 'x11'. This works better than it did in Lucid and some of the movies I can even watch in fullscreen mode...  :Popcorn:

----------


## lucazade

made some tests with mplayer and almost all went fine, only 1080p is not very smooth. (Acer751h and Maverick)

I took some video samples from http://www.digital-digest.com/movies/movie_index.php

10,000 B.C. - H.264 HD 720p (1280x544)
2 Fast 2 Furious - Trailers - [[DivX]] 3.11 (480x272)
2012 - H.264 HD 1080p (1920x800)
28 Days Later - [[DivX]] 5.1.1 (720x400)

"-vo vaapi -va vaapi" is enabled by default using mplayer from gma500 ppa
I'd like to know how are played in your system to find any remaning bugs.

----------


## drzorcz

> made some tests with mplayer and almost all went fine, only 1080p is not very smooth. (Acer751h and Maverick)
> 
> I took some video samples from http://www.digital-digest.com/movies/movie_index.php
> 
> 10,000 B.C. - H.264 HD 720p (1280x544)
> 2 Fast 2 Furious - Trailers - [[DivX]] 3.11 (480x272)
> 2012 - H.264 HD 1080p (1920x800)
> 28 Days Later - [[DivX]] 5.1.1 (720x400)
> 
> ...


Luca,

I downloaded the same four films. In VLC (from official repo, with x11 output set) they all play well, maybe apart from '2012' - this resolution seems to be a bit too much for the configuration.

In gnome-mplayer on the other hand (installed from gma500 ppa, with '-va vaapi' & '-vo vaapi' both ON: I chcecked in the preferences) the movie doesn't even start. I mean: none of the films starts...

My system is Maverick RC (iso build from 07 Oct 2010) on Dell Mini 12.

----------


## lucazade

> Luca,
> 
> I downloaded the same four films. In VLC (from official repo, with x11 output set) they all play well, maybe apart from '2012' - this resolution seems to be a bit too much for the configuration.
> 
> In gnome-mplayer on the other hand (installed from gma500 ppa, with '-va vaapi' & '-vo vaapi' both ON: I chcecked in the preferences) the movie doesn't even start. I mean: none of the films starts...
> 
> My system is Maverick RC (iso build from 07 Oct 2010) on Dell Mini 12.


Thanks drzorcz
could you try using mplayer from terminal?
here gnome-mplayer works the same way of mplayer. i haven't test vlc yet so i can't help atm.

----------


## drzorcz

> Thanks drzorcz
> could you try using mplayer from terminal?
> here gnome-mplayer works the same way of mplayer. i haven't test vlc yet so i can't help atm.


That was smart of you to suggest (and really dumb of me not to try before) running mplayer from terminal.  :Capital Razz:  

It suggested some problems with libva1 package, so I had a look and it appeared my version of the package was wrong (1.0.1-3 from Ubuntu repo), so I upgraded it to gma500/ppa version and now mplayer works pretty fine.  :Guitar: 

Sorry for trashing the thread - next time I'll check EVERYTHING before posting.  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

> That was smart of you to suggest (and really dumb of me not to try before) running mplayer from terminal.  
> 
> It suggested some problems with libva1 package, so I had a look and it appeared my version of the package was wrong (1.0.1-3 from Ubuntu repo), so I upgraded it to gma500/ppa version and now mplayer works pretty fine. 
> 
> Sorry for trashing the thread - next time I'll check EVERYTHING before posting.


No, no trash.. it was a helpful feedback.
thanks again!  :Smile:

----------


## jarodrig

Can anyone put a poulsbo-config with compiz workaround update for maverick? because wi have install the later version of poulsbo-config with compiz workaround and when update the system, update poulsbo-config too without workaround

----------


## lucazade

> Can anyone put a poulsbo-config with compiz workaround update for maverick? because wi have install the later version of poulsbo-config with compiz workaround and when update the system, update poulsbo-config too without workaround


I've uploaded an updated poulsbo-config package in gma500/fix (official ppa seems stable at the moment so i won't touch it without enough feedback)
It should fix: 

* compiz dependency and add exanocomposite in xorg.conf (seems this workaround don't work good in kde, please report here)

* brightness hotkeys problem (report here)

enjoy!

----------


## rapiertg

Hi.

Everytime after installing gma500 on my hardware (Benq u121) i end up with black screen. Theres a workaround for this somewhere at the end of the site:
http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0Af...l8zZjY3Mm1iY24

This was tested on 9.10 and 10.4 and the tweak works. And now my question. Can something be done inside the driver about this?

----------


## lucazade

> I've uploaded an updated poulsbo-config package in gma500/fix (official ppa seems stable at the moment so i won't touch it without enough feedback)
> It should fix: 
> 
> * compiz dependency and add exanocomposite in xorg.conf (seems this workaround don't work good in kde, please report here)
> 
> * brightness hotkeys problem (report here)
> 
> enjoy!


In maverick there is no need of exanocomposite workaround for compiz, 
so i'm going to make another update in gma500/fix poulsbo-config

----------


## konas

> In maverick there is no need of exanocomposite workaround for compiz, 
> so i'm going to make another update in gma500/fix poulsbo-config


I did the gma/fix update on my ACER 751h Maverick, and the brightness key are not functining, and it since then I can not resume from suspend. How can I reverse the changes?

----------


## lucazade

> I did the gma/fix update on my ACER 751h Maverick, and the brightness key are not functining, and it since then I can not resume from suspend. How can I reverse the changes?


Yes that trick doesn't work for Acer, i think helps Asus eeepc.

Suspend was already broken before this package, i think it is related to latest maverick kernel.
If you look at maverick forum also other gfx cards suffer of this issue.

----------


## konas

> Yes that trick doesn't work for Acer, i think helps Asus eeepc.
> 
> Suspend was already broken before this package, i think it is related to latest maverick kernel.
> If you look at maverick forum also other gfx cards suffer of this issue.


But I used suspend before this package without problem in Maverick.

----------


## lucazade

> But I used suspend before this package without problem in Maverick.


You were lucky so, i wasn't able in the latest weeks.

Which workaround you use for suspend? 99video or uswsusp?

----------


## konas

> You were lucky so, i wasn't able in the latest weeks.
> 
> Which workaround you use for suspend? 99video or uswsusp?


99video. Worked perfectly both in Lucid and in Maverick.

So once again, how the I reverse the changes from your last package?  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

> 99video. Worked perfectly both in Lucid and in Maverick.
> 
> So once again, how the I reverse the changes from your last package?


yes, i needed some info to understand better the situation

btw if you want to see if the updated poulsbo-config package is the source of your issue do a ppa-purge if you added the ppa.
otherwise if you downloaded the deb package manually you should ctlr+e package in synaptic and choose old version.

Simplier you can change the only thing is different in updated package
sudo gedit /etc/default/grub

restore GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""

sudo update-grub

but since your are using an acer like me i can assure you the suspend issue doesn't depend on it.

----------


## jbernardo

Luca,
Form me (eeepc 1101ha) suspend works on maverick removing the 99video file.

BTW, what fix did you try for the brightness keys? acpi_skip_timer?

----------


## lucazade

> Luca,
> Form me (eeepc 1101ha) suspend works on maverick removing the 99video file.
> 
> BTW, what fix did you try for the brightness keys? acpi_skip_timer?


then suspend issue is a mystery! LOL

i've used "acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor"
also acpi_skip_timer?

----------


## jbernardo

> then suspend issue is a mystery! LOL
> 
> i've used "acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor"
> also acpi_skip_timer?


With the first two, the keys work, the slider moves on screen, but the brightness doesn't change. Adding acpi_skip_timer, the slider won't move. I just mentioned it because I saw it on some blog post as fixing the keys for some netbooks.

----------


## MFonville

> With the first two, the keys work, the slider moves on screen, but the brightness doesn't change. Adding acpi_skip_timer, the slider won't move. I just mentioned it because I saw it on some blog post as fixing the keys for some netbooks.


For me with the first two the keys work, the slider moves and the brightness *does* change (but within different bounds than the slider on the screen suggests)

Asus Eeepc 1101HA

----------


## lucazade

> For me with the first two the keys work, the slider moves and the brightness *does* change (but within different bounds than the slider on the screen suggests)
> 
> Asus Eeepc 1101HA


Do you use gnome, right?
Could you add the skip_timer and see if doesn't brake anything? This way i can also add this one for who need it.

(btw the same two acer and two asus that works in a different way.. this is not life!!)

----------


## MFonville

> Do you use gnome, right?
> Could you add the skip_timer and see if doesn't brake anything? This way i can also add this one for who need it.
> 
> (btw the same two acer and two asus that works in a different way.. this is not life!!)


Yups, I use gnome.
Just tested the acpi_skip_timer, it has no (negative) influence on my system at all. The brightness keys work exactly as before.

----------


## MFonville

Within 3 hours, all of you people will upgrade of course to the new Maverick Meerkat of Ubuntu. (If not already done so  :Capital Razz:  )

Since a new version of Ubuntu will mean different things breaking (again). Since the poulsbo driver is very good at being broken for people we would like to gather some information from the users and their different laptops/netbooks when working on Maverick.

This information we can use to put some sane defaults to the psb driver, and to give specific instructions for laptops/netbooks necessary to get things working properly.

So, when you are done upgrading to Maverick and using the gma500 ppa please have a look at this form and fill out as much information as accurate as possible? Your help can benefit many other users!

----------


## th3voic3

> made some tests with mplayer and almost all went  fine, only 1080p is not very smooth. (Acer751h and Maverick)
> 
> I took some video samples from http://www.digital-digest.com/movies/movie_index.php
> 
> 10,000 B.C. - H.264 HD 720p (1280x544)
> 2 Fast 2 Furious - Trailers - [[DivX]] 3.11 (480x272)
> 2012 - H.264 HD 1080p (1920x800)
> 28 Days Later - [[DivX]] 5.1.1 (720x400)
> 
> ...


I tested a divx and a h.264 trailer and they both work fine.
I don't know how exactly my videos are encoded, but the thing is they used to work fine, but some update broke that.
So there has to be a way to fix this.  :Sad:

----------


## lucazade

i've updated poulsbo-config for maverick in gma500/fix repo (use only for test, be careful!)  :Smile: 

now it contains variuos fixes:
* compiz depency removed - now compiz is installable and working
* brightness hotkeys for Asus eeepc
* KMS enabled (added psb modules to initramfs and re-added vga16fb module to kernel. this also solves acer751h suspend issue)
* suspend workaround (by chmod /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video)

https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/fix

----------


## nekr0z

Upgraded to Maverick. Desktop version works, 3D seems working (GLXgears is smooth enough), but Netbook version doesnt. Is it supposed to?

----------


## montyw

Having just installed Maverick and been through this thread I'm still struggling to get the Netbook version working.

I've updated to the Pulsbo drivers as described and the Desktop version now works in terms of showing the correct resolution. But the Netbook version does not..

It tries to load the desktop but seems to be doing so over and over, after about 10 or 20 seconds of sitting with just the wallpaper visible. I can click menus when it _thinks_ the desktop is loaded, and I can even logout again this way (by knowing where I'm clicking). There are some elements of the screen which are graphically corrupted, down the left and when loading is in progress, along the top as well.

Is it just a fact that Maverick's Netbook version isn't going to work on this chipset, and something we have to accept?

Thanks,
Monty

Dell Inspiron Mini 10

----------


## lucazade

> Having just installed Maverick and been through this thread I'm still struggling to get the Netbook version working.
> 
> I've updated to the Pulsbo drivers as described and the Desktop version now works in terms of showing the correct resolution. But the Netbook version does not..
> 
> It tries to load the desktop but seems to be doing so over and over, after about 10 or 20 seconds of sitting with just the wallpaper visible. I can click menus when it _thinks_ the desktop is loaded, and I can even logout again this way (by knowing where I'm clicking). There are some elements of the screen which are graphically corrupted, down the left and when loading is in progress, along the top as well.
> 
> Is it just a fact that Maverick's Netbook version isn't going to work on this chipset, and something we have to accept?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


Unity doesn't work and we don't have solution at the moment.  :Neutral: 
There is bug open here

----------


## jesusotero

I'm running the latest version of maverick, on an Asus 1201HA, psb drivers are working better than in the last release (even with some fn keys supported). composite is smoother with metacity than compiz (goodbye nice effects  :Sad: ), still, there's something that i have never gotten to work around, the boot splash screen. It just shows a purple background with ubuntu 10.10 in plain text, and 5 dots "loading". Is there any way to change this boot screen to what it should be?.

----------


## lucazade

> I'm running the latest version of maverick, on an Asus 1201HA, psb drivers are working better than in the latest release (even with some fn keys supported). composite is smoother with metacity than compiz (goodbye nice effects ), still, there's something that i have never gotten to work around, the boot splash screen. It just shows a purple background with ubuntu 10.10 in plain text, and 5 dots "loading". Is there any way to change this boot screen to what it should be?.


I'm trying to get a decent boot screen in maverick in any way but without success.  :Sad:

----------


## PilotPaul

Still having suspend probelms with 751h even with the poulsbo-config from the fix ppa.  System enters suspend state ok but returns to a black screen (but active - brightness is evident). Switching to virtual terminal doesnt work (i.e. ctrl-alt-f2) either. Any ideas Luca?

Paul

----------


## lucazade

> Still having suspend probelms with 751h even with the poulsbo-config from the fix ppa.  System enters suspend state ok but returns to a black screen (but active - brightness is evident). Switching to virtual terminal doesnt work (i.e. ctrl-alt-f2) either. Any ideas Luca?
> 
> Paul


Yes still happen here too.
I've found that suspend work for me when kms is actived (psb module loaded in initramfs) allowing also a native resolution startup but, unfortunately, after some reboots kms is broken loosing suspend and high resolution startup.

Another way to have suspend working is disabling kms, switch fb_no=0 in modprobe.d file.. this gives a hires startup and suspend but it breaks most of the time system shutdown,
It is really tricky and hard to debug.

----------


## simplygades

> I'm trying to get a decent boot screen in maverick in any way but without success.



Thought you would like to try and confirm this one. Maybe with a bit of luck, I managed to see a beautiful plymouth, using this tutorial:

http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-t...4-140810.shtml

However I've currently replaced the "1280x1024" line with "1366x768". I know it shouldn't make a difference, but I think this prevented everything from being scrambled after an initial Plymouth screen. I'll check it again. 
*EDIT: Has nothing to do finally.*

"no_fb=0" 
in /etc/modprobe.d/poulsbo.conf 


Please ignore the attached files.

----------


## sammyboy405

Updated for instructions for using 10.10

----------


## lucazade

> Thought you would like to try and confirm this one. Maybe with a bit of luck, I managed to see a beautiful plymouth, using this tutorial:
> 
> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-t...4-140810.shtml
> 
> However I've currently replaced the "1280x1024" line with "1366x768". I know it shouldn't make a difference, but I think this prevented everything from being scrambled after an initial Plymouth screen. I'll check it again. 
> *EDIT: Has nothing to do finally.*
> 
> "no_fb=0" 
> in /etc/modprobe.d/poulsbo.conf 
> ...



with no_fb=0 are you always able to restart and shutdown? here sometimes hangs with a black screen!

----------


## simplygades

> with no_fb=0 are you always able to restart and shutdown? here sometimes hangs with a black screen!


So far yes, but I just noticed plymouth only appears on boot while I had managed it to boot and shutdown really smoothly. I'll try again and report. 

Another issue I noticed with Maverick in Gnome, is that some fragments of the menus stay on the screen sometimes, and dissappear sometime later in a random way. Has anyone else noticed this behavior?

----------


## lucazade

> Another issue I noticed with Maverick in Gnome, is that some fragments of the menus stay on the screen sometimes, and dissappear sometime later in a random way. Has anyone else noticed this behavior?


Yes, enabling metacity compositor there are some glicthes with menu dropshadows. there is an upstream bug in launchpad, it seems it doesn't depend on poulsbo anyway, it affects also other graphic cards.

----------


## simplygades

*Update regarding Plymouth:

*Setting:* 

/etc/modprobe.d/poulsbo.conf :

*

```
options psb disable_vsync=1 no_fb=1
```

and

*/etc/initramfs-tools/modules:

*

```
# List of modules that you want to include in your initramfs.
#
# Syntax:  module_name [args ...]
#
# You must run update-initramfs(8) to effect this change.
#
# Examples:
#
# raid1
# sd_mod
# psb
# drm_psb
uvesafb mode_option=1366x768-24 mtrr=3 scroll=ywrap
```

_/etc/default/grub:

_

```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1366x768-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap"
...
...
...
GRUB_GFXMODE=1366x768
```

_and executing in a terminal_:



```
echo FRAMEBUFFER=y | sudo tee /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash
```



```
sudo apt-get install v86d
```



```
  sudo update-grub2 && sudo update-initramfs -u
```

and rebooting afterwards gave me graphical plymouth screen both on startup and shutdown and no suspend/shutdown problems so far. Hope it's all good indeed..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lucazade

> [B]Update regarding Plymouth:
> ...
> and rebooting afterwards gave me graphical plymouth screen both on startup and shutdown and no suspend/shutdown problems so far. Hope it's all good indeed..


It works like a charm!
Nice plymouth at startup and shutdown.
Working suspend and no shutdown issue.
Fine.. it seems not a poulsbo chipset!

now the issue is how to integrate this fix in poulsbo-config because we have to specify a resolution statically and it may vary on netbooks.

anyway great stuff!

note: from terminal this should print out display size:
xrandr  | grep \* | cut -d' ' -f4
maybe useful to integrate fix.

----------


## dtruesdale

What is the best way to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 with the repository changes? I keep getting the calculating error every time I try to upgrade to Maverick.Is it one of the 3rd party ppa repo's?

----------


## legoman666

Following the directions in post 1 for 10.10 on a Dell 1010 makes X not work after rebooting after changing xorg.conf. I had no idea how to fix it so I had to reinstall 10.10 twice.

----------


## zombolo

Any way to install 10.10 on vaio p?
I am stuck at boot with blank screen initram dialogue.
2000mb ctrl+x seems not working.

Thanks in advance!!!

----------


## lucazade

> Any way to install 10.10 on vaio p?
> I am stuck at boot with blank screen initram dialogue.
> 2000mb ctrl+x seems not working.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


if mem=xxxxmb doesn't work anymore with vaio in maverick (i can't test myself) maybe this workaround could help.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=2077

----------


## lucazade

> What is the best way to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 with the repository changes? I keep getting the calculating error every time I try to upgrade to Maverick.Is it one of the 3rd party ppa repo's?


Haven't tried upgrading from lucid to maverick, i did a clean install, so no personal experience for this thing.
We need some feedback about this to know if there is any issue.

Anyway if gives a blank screen it is maybe due to an old psb-kernel-source installed in lucid that suffer of a dkms problem.
this solved most of time:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...ge#post9890525

----------


## jbernardo

> *Update regarding Plymouth:
> *[...]and rebooting afterwards gave me graphical plymouth screen both on startup and shutdown and no suspend/shutdown problems so far. Hope it's all good indeed..


It also works well on my 1101HA running kubuntu. And the terminals aren't corrupted, I can switch to them with ctrl-alt-fn. Thanks!

----------


## zombolo

> if mem=xxxxmb doesn't work anymore with vaio in maverick (i can't test myself) maybe this workaround could help.
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=2077


Many thanks, for the moment it seem impossible to install 10.10 from usb. :/
It is really a pity, I would like to try this new version of Ubuntu on my Vaio P.

----------


## th3voic3

> I tested a divx and a h.264 trailer and they both work fine.
> I don't know how exactly my videos are encoded, but the thing is they used to work fine, but some update broke that.
> So there has to be a way to fix this.


Hey,

I just checked with VLC and the videos in question are all XVID videos.
Hope that helps. If you need a log or anything else, please tell me!

----------


## toinou

Hello
I've been following this topic fo a few weeks now.
On Ubuntu 10.04, enabling Compiz broke the sleep fonctionality on my laptop.
With the latest kernel my laptop was unable to wake from sleep anymore (I tried every workaround from this topic with no success), with or without Compiz Enabled.
I went ahead and installed maverick, and with the latest tips from simplygades and lucazade, everything works great now.

Compiz in enabled, Boot Screen looks really pretty and my laptop wakes from sleep withous any issue.
I built mplayer-vaapi and gstreamer-vaapi rather than using the repository and used the workaround for flash video.
I really am very happy with my laptop, with its great battery life, its ability to play 1080p movies, and its decent speed.
I'd like to thank you all for your help. If anybody needs me to list the settings I used, just let me know.

My config : EeePC 1201HA (Z520/2GB/250GB) with Ubuntu 10.10 and poulsbo driver from gma500 PPA and poulsbo-config from gma500/fix PPA.

        Toinou

----------


## nekr0z

> It works like a charm!
> Nice plymouth at startup and shutdown.


On my EeePC 1101HA Plymouth works perfectly with this fix, but X refuses to start.

----------


## lucazade

> On my EeePC 1101HA Plymouth works perfectly with this fix, but X refuses to start.


too bad.. this fix seemed to work nicely to most of gma500 netbooks!

after plymouth splash you get only a black screen? 
have you tried switching vt terminals (ctrl-alt-f1 and ctrl-alt-f7 to switch back to X)?
what happen if you temporary disable "splash" from grub parameters? does it work?
could you paste Xorg.0.log.old which contains broken startup attempts?

----------


## nekr0z

> too bad.. this fix seemed to work nicely to most of gma500 netbooks!
> 
> after plymouth splash you get only a black screen? 
> have you tried switching vt terminals (ctrl-alt-f1 and ctrl-alt-f7 to switch back to X)?
> what happen if you temporary disable "splash" from grub parameters? does it work?
> could you paste Xorg.0.log.old which contains broken startup attempts?


My bad, I've commented out Driver "psb" line in xorg.conf by mistake. Took me best part of the day to realize it  :Sad: 

And no, no VTs in this case (in case someone hits the same rake), lucky I was able to ssh into the netbook.

BTW, Luca, is the DRI section in xorf.conf still required by now? Works with it, works without it - what's the difference supposed to be?

----------


## lucazade

> My bad, I've commented out Driver "psb" line in xorg.conf by mistake. Took me best part of the day to realize it 
> 
> And no, no VTs in this case (in case someone hits the same rake), lucky I was able to ssh into the netbook.
> 
> BTW, Luca, is the DRI section in xorf.conf still required by now? Works with it, works without it - what's the difference supposed to be?


don't think it is useful, i thought to remove it from default.. but who knows.. better to leave for anybody to avoid issues.

----------


## discoltk

> Any way to install 10.10 on vaio p?
> I am stuck at boot with blank screen initram dialogue.
> 2000mb ctrl+x seems not working.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


I had this issue on my Vaio P.  When the Ubuntu splash screen starts up hit F6, then F6 again for more options.  I randomly disabled the options there and got it to work.  I didn't take the time to figure out which choice was the important one.  

There are other problems with 10.10 on Vaio P, unfortunately.  The synaptics driver loads during the install screen for the touchpad and stick, but once installed it does not show up as an input device at all!    

Also, installing PPA source and poulsbo drivers causes X to fail to start.

I don't have a lot of time or motivation to troubleshoot this...

----------


## scubajeff

I'm a sony vaio x user. I have been using this driver since karmic. upgraded to maverick yesterday, the new driver for maverick seems to work fine. However i lost usb function, and because bluetooth, sd all depends on usb on this machine, i lost them too. After some google, i found out that adding "acpi=off" to grub can bring usb back, but the psb driver doesn't work under this setting. Any help?

----------


## legoman666

> I'm a sony vaio x user. I have been using this driver since karmic. upgraded to maverick yesterday, the new driver for maverick seems to work fine. However i lost usb function, and because bluetooth, sd all depends on usb on this machine, i lost them too. After some google, i found out that adding "acpi=off" to grub can bring usb back, but the psb driver doesn't work under this setting. Any help?


I also seem to have lost USB, which would explain my frustration at getting ubuntu to recognize that there's a flash drive plugged in.

----------


## scubajeff

> I also seem to have lost USB, which would explain my frustration at getting ubuntu to recognize that there's a flash drive plugged in.


have u try adding "acpi=off" to grub? does this bring back the usb? does it conflict with gma driver?

----------


## droidhacker

> Okkkkkkkkk please don't eat me . I think meebo is a flavour of debian and we could integrated this driver into a ubuntu. Now i'm figthing with maverick because don't show me the grub after install .


Meego is closer to moblin, which was based on FEDORA.

----------


## legoman666

> have u try adding "acpi=off" to grub? does this bring back the usb? does it conflict with gma driver?


I added that to my grub config and it made my computer no longer boot.

----------


## PilotPaul

751h still not working right even with the plymouth fixes detailed above.  I suspect making multiple changes has messed up my config - I'll try a clean install of 10.10 and see how it goes - happy to test a new poulsbo-config if one is available...

Paul

----------


## lucazade

> happy to test a new poulsbo-config if one is available...


work in progress!  :Smile:

----------


## txutxifel

I've just fixed plymount and upgraded poulsbo-config of gma500/fix. Plymount works fine, but i've found some mistakes:
- suspend don't works fine. Always computer restarts a few seconds... and a message appear of a error in psb driver or somethink similar (i haven't time to read it). It worked good, I don't know what is the blame. 
- Wifi and touchpad fn bottons don't works ( brightness is ok, but only in gnome, not in kde).

Thanks for your job, and I'm sure your get it!!!

----------


## th3voic3

> Hello
> I've been following this topic fo a few weeks now.
> On Ubuntu 10.04, enabling Compiz broke the sleep fonctionality on my laptop.
> With the latest kernel my laptop was unable to wake from sleep anymore (I tried every workaround from this topic with no success), with or without Compiz Enabled.
> I went ahead and installed maverick, and with the latest tips from simplygades and lucazade, everything works great now.
> 
> Compiz in enabled, Boot Screen looks really pretty and my laptop wakes from sleep withous any issue.
> I built mplayer-vaapi and gstreamer-vaapi rather than using the repository and used the workaround for flash video.
> I really am very happy with my laptop, with its great battery life, its ability to play 1080p movies, and its decent speed.
> ...


I also have a EeePC 1201HA only I use the gma 500 ppa exclusively and haven't build anything from source. After reading your post I tried building mplayer-vaapi from source, but I still can't play xvid videos properly (anymore). I don't know how to build gstreamer-vaapi so I haven't tried that yet.

----------


## lucazade

A new poulsbo-config package is currently building in gma500/fix ppa.
It contains updated workarounds and fixes thanks to simplygades suggestion.

* compiz is installable and working
* brightness hotkeys for Asus eeepc
* Plymouth splash screen full resolution
* suspend
* shutdown/restart issues

By fixing plymouth we have native resolution virtual terminals and these help suspend and shutdown routines.

----------


## scubajeff

> I added that to my grub config and it made my computer no longer boot.


hang on boot, or hang on X?

----------


## michael37

> A new poulsbo-config package is currently building in gma500/fix ppa.
> It contains updated workarounds and fixes thanks to simplygades suggestion.
> 
> * compiz is installable and working
> * brightness hotkeys for Asus eeepc
> * Plymouth splash screen full resolution
> * suspend
> * shutdown/restart issues
> 
> By fixing plymouth we have native resolution virtual terminals and these help suspend and shutdown routines.


Any chance you can put together poulsbo-config for lucid?  I am planning to stay on LTS for a while, and so will a number of users I think.

Otherwise, could you please list the changes? I'll be glad to test them one-off.  This thread is getting a bit unwieldy and nearly impossible to track.

----------


## lucazade

> Any chance you can put together poulsbo-config for lucid?  I am planning to stay on LTS for a while, and so will a number of users I think.
> 
> Otherwise, could you please list the changes? I'll be glad to test them one-off.  This thread is getting a bit unwieldy and nearly impossible to track.


I would at first integrate all the known fixes in poulsbo-config for maverick because is the only version i've installed and then making a lucid version also.

if you want to see which are the workarounds applied take a look at this branch, it contains source code for updated poulsbo-config:
https://code.launchpad.net/~gma500/+...ma500-maverick

mainly differences are in postinst, postrc, control file, poulsbo.conf, xorgconfig.py
(if you try them remember compiz needs exanocomposite in lucid)

----------


## PilotPaul

Tried the new poulsbo-config on a clean install of Maverick (plus initial updates) on an Acer Aspire One 751h.  No improvement I'm afraid.  The new config script runs fine but I still have a simple font Ubuntu splash screen and suspend still refuses to recover (just get a faintly illuminated blank screen). I am running BIOS 3212 (i.e. the latest) with 2 GB RAM.

----------


## lucazade

> Tried the new poulsbo-config on a clean install of Maverick (plus initial updates) on an Acer Aspire One 751h.  No improvement I'm afraid.  The new config script runs fine but I still have a simple font Ubuntu splash screen and suspend still refuses to recover (just get a faintly illuminated blank screen). I am running BIOS 3212 (i.e. the latest) with 2 GB RAM.


Ok! Could you paste these files on http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ? 
/etc/initramfs-tools/modules
/etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash
/etc/default/grub
/etc/modprobe.d/poulsbo.conf

and also the output of:
sudo dpkg -l 'v86d'

thanks

----------


## PilotPaul

Luca,

Files pasted as requested at http://paste.ubuntu.com/512223/.  Also my dmesg output , suspend.log and xorg.0.log.  Let me know if you need anything else.

Good luck!

Paul

----------


## lucazade

> Luca,
> 
> Files pasted as requested at http://paste.ubuntu.com/512223/.  Also my dmesg output , suspend.log and xorg.0.log.  Let me know if you need anything else.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Paul


files are ok, are patched correctly!  :Smile: 
now is a matter of principle!

could you paste also /etc/modprobe.d/poulsbo.conf

try to update also this and reboot
sudo update-grub2 && sudo update-initramfs -u

----------


## PilotPaul

Luca,

poulsbo.conf has:

options psb disable_vsync=1 no_fb=1

Running other commands now...

...no change  :Sad:

----------


## lucazade

> Luca,
> 
> poulsbo.conf has:
> 
> options psb disable_vsync=1 no_fb=1
> 
> Running other commands now...
> 
> ...no change


found why don't work for you plymouth 

    2.654711] uvesafb: Intel Corporation, Intel(r)Poulsbo Graphics Controller, Hardware Version 0.0, OEM: Intel(r)Poulsbo Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS, VBE v3.0
[    2.660670] uvesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers
[    2.673093] uvesafb: monitor limits: vf = 60 Hz, hf = 48 kHz, clk = 72 MHz
[    2.673249] uvesafb: scrolling: redraw
[    2.673260] uvesafb: cannot reserve video memory at 0x7f800000
[    2.673278] uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -5

i have got 1gb on my acer.. maybe related to this
it should be like this:

uvesafb: Intel Corporation, Intel(r)Poulsbo Graphics Controller, Hardware Version 0.0, OEM: Intel(r)Poulsbo Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS, VBE v3.0
[    2.467213] uvesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers
[    2.480486] uvesafb: monitor limits: vf = 60 Hz, hf = 48 kHz, clk = 72 MHz
[    2.480646] uvesafb: scrolling: redraw
[    2.483363] mtrr: type mismatch for 3f800000,400000 old: write-back new: write-combining
[    2.483375] mtrr: type mismatch for 3f800000,200000 old: write-back new: write-combining
[    2.483385] mtrr: type mismatch for 3f800000,100000 old: write-back new: write-combining
[    2.483395] mtrr: type mismatch for 3f800000,80000 old: write-back new: write-combining
[    2.483405] mtrr: type mismatch for 3f800000,40000 old: write-back new: write-combining
[    2.483415] mtrr: type mismatch for 3f800000,20000 old: write-back new: write-combining
[    2.483425] mtrr: type mismatch for 3f800000,10000 old: write-back new: write-combining
[    2.483435] mtrr: type mismatch for 3f800000,8000 old: write-back new: write-combining
[    2.483445] mtrr: type mismatch for 3f800000,4000 old: write-back new: write-combining
[    2.483455] mtrr: type mismatch for 3f800000,2000 old: write-back new: write-combining
[    2.483465] mtrr: type mismatch for 3f800000,1000 old: write-back new: write-combining
[    3.328115] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48
[    3.367577] uvesafb: framebuffer at 0x3f800000, mapped to 0xf8100000, using 6144k, total 7872k
[    3.367587] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device


there is also a buffer-underrun in your dmesg log about drm, i never seen it. 
i need some time to investigate why uvesafb don't work for you.

----------


## lucazade

@PilotPaul

quoted from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne/AO751h 

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash mem=1908mb" the mem kernel argument fences the amount of memory you are allowing the kernel to see, and the remainder is for the Graphics Card. In this example this is a 2GB system (2048MB-1908MB=)140MB available for video. Adjust to your needs.

could you try to edit this kernel parameter in grub?

sudo gedit /etc/default/grub

modify this line:
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash quiet"

into:
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash quiet mem=1908mb"

close gedit

sudo update-grub2

reboot

and paste dmesg again!
tnx for your patience!

----------


## PilotPaul

> @PilotPaul
> 
> quoted from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne/AO751h 
> 
> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash mem=1908mb" the mem kernel argument fences the amount of memory you are allowing the kernel to see, and the remainder is for the Graphics Card. In this example this is a 2GB system (2048MB-1908MB=)140MB available for video. Adjust to your needs.
> 
> could you try to edit this kernel parameter in grub?
> 
> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
> ...


Yes I thought that also - tried it with no luck I'm afraid! However, I came across this post that may help...have to go to work now  :Sad:  but will try it and check when I get back tonight.

Thanks for all your help Luca

Paul

----------


## lucazade

> Yes I thought that also - tried it with no luck I'm afraid! However, I came across this post that may help...have to go to work now  but will try it and check when I get back tonight.
> 
> Thanks for all your help Luca
> 
> Paul


nice find, memmap should do the trick!
let us know!

----------


## zehjotkah

I've the same problem regarding plymouth still not working after the patch on my Nokia Booklet 3G.
Let us know if it worked..

----------


## dtruesdale

ok have AO751H and installed 10.10 fresh and have issues with the touchpad not working at all on boot. once I add the video driver all I get is boot up to the apparmor line and it just sits there. In 10.04 didn't have these issues......any ideas?

----------


## ddumanis

Any thoughts on stopping Compiz from breaking suspend on this chip?

Mine (Asus 1201HAB) suspends fine, but when it resumes it's a gray screen...

----------


## yeahitsmeagain

My Dell Mini 12 isn't enjoying this latest upgrade.  After the install it froze, after reboot I got the GNU GRUB screen, couple of more reboots it now works for about 2-3 minutes.  The whole machine freezes and has to be turned off to reboot.

I certainly don't mean to be ungrateful for all the hard work, I've appreciated the results of everyone's effort for a long time with no issues.

I can provide any info from the machine, provided it is something I can run in the 2-3 minute window!

----------


## dtruesdale

Also getting this error when trying to get the drivers from the ppa:


W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A5366B134BA7AE9

Can this be ignored, I don't remember if I did in 10.04.....

----------


## lucazade

> ok have AO751H and installed 10.10 fresh and have issues with the touchpad not working at all on boot. once I add the video driver all I get is boot up to the apparmor line and it just sits there. In 10.04 didn't have these issues......any ideas?


Did you follow instructions from poulsbo wiki?
and have added also the experimental poulsbo package from gma500/fix?

----------


## lucazade

> My Dell Mini 12 isn't enjoying this latest upgrade.  After the install it froze, after reboot I got the GNU GRUB screen, couple of more reboots it now works for about 2-3 minutes.  The whole machine freezes and has to be turned off to reboot.
> 
> I certainly don't mean to be ungrateful for all the hard work, I've appreciated the results of everyone's effort for a long time with no issues.
> 
> I can provide any info from the machine, provided it is something I can run in the 2-3 minute window!


Have you installed poulsbo-config from gma500/fix ppa?
Could you paste:
/etc/initramfs-tools/modules
/etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash
/etc/default/grub
/etc/modprobe.d/poulsbo.conf

and also the output of:
sudo dpkg -l 'v86d'
and of:
dmseg

----------


## lucazade

The situation is a bit strange because here it works everything (acer751 1gb and maverick):
2D and 3D
hd video playback
compiz
plymouth splash
suspend
shutdown and restart
flash plaugin replacer
wifi, usb, touchpad

it works smooth and i'm quiet satisfied with.
i'm sure we will find a solution for the problems i've read before, unfortunately i do another kind of job in my life and here i'm only trying to take out the best i can.

----------


## yeahitsmeagain

> Have you installed poulsbo-config from gma500/fix ppa?
> Could you paste:
> /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
> /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash
> /etc/default/grub
> /etc/modprobe.d/poulsbo.conf
> 
> and also the output of:
> sudo dpkg -l 'v86d'
> ...


Yes, it was running fine until the upgrade you referred in post #2131.

http://paste.ubuntu.com/512525/

I posted what you asked for here.  Thanks so much for your help!

----------


## ddumanis

Actually, I now have suspend + compiz working great on Lucid. 

The solution: I switched to USWSUSP for suspend, using the directions on the wiki. 

Thanks again to Lucazade and all other contributors. This is nice to see!

----------


## Udibuntu

Luca hi,

Do you suggest then an upgrade to Maverick? (751, 1gig RAM, Lucid)

----------


## lucazade

> Yes, it was running fine until the upgrade you referred in post #2131.
> 
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/512525/
> 
> I posted what you asked for here.  Thanks so much for your help!


Files are ok.. You have the same issue of PilotPaul and Zehjotkah. 
uvesafb: cannot reserve video memory at 0x3f800000

you could try this workaround but it didn't work for Zehjotkah.
https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=91923

could you post again dmesg because it lacks first lines?

----------


## lucazade

> Luca hi,
> 
> Do you suggest then an upgrade to Maverick? (751, 1gig RAM, Lucid)


If you can install it alongside lucid.. this way if something doesn't work you still have a working machine and you can restore maverick using only gma500 official ppa.

----------


## serbantes

Hi guys, 

I have a problem, i just installed unr 10.10 and i can't install the gma 500 driver (i'm very new to ubuntu) , i type the code into the terminal and i get the following output:

"Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 0603B16772FA287804FD5DDD5A5366B134BA7AE9
gpg: requesting key 34BA7AE9 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
gpg: key 34BA7AE9: "Launchpad GMA500 PPA" not changed
gpg: Total number processed: 1
gpg:              unchanged: 1
sudo: aptitude: command not found"

 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## lucazade

> Hi guys, 
> 
> I have a problem, i just installed unr 10.10 and i can't install the gma 500 driver (i'm very new to ubuntu) , i type the code into the terminal and i get the following output:
> 
> "Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 0603B16772FA287804FD5DDD5A5366B134BA7AE9
> gpg: requesting key 34BA7AE9 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
> gpg: key 34BA7AE9: "Launchpad GMA500 PPA" not changed
> gpg: Total number processed: 1
> gpg:              unchanged: 1
> sudo: aptitude: command not found"


if i well remember aptitude was removed from maverick default software. please confirm anyone!
use "apt-get" instead of "aptitude"

----------


## MFonville

> if i well remember aptitude was removed from maverick default software. please confirm anyone!
> use "apt-get" instead of "aptitude"


seriously, did they remove it as default? :S
That is really strange since aptitude was developed I believe with the idea that it would replace apt-get some day as default...

----------


## serbantes

Thanks lots!! It works  :Capital Razz:  :Capital Razz: 
 :Guitar:

----------


## simplygades

> if i well remember aptitude was removed from maverick default software. please confirm anyone!
> use "apt-get" instead of "aptitude"


That is correct. 

By the way, suspend on my ao751 broke I think after the last update, is that so on your machine Luca? I use the 99video method, if so, switching to the alternative would make things up? Thanks.

----------


## nekr0z

> if i well remember aptitude was removed from maverick default software. please confirm anyone!
> use "apt-get" instead of "aptitude"


Yes, they did. More than that, it is autoremoved during upgrade, one has to reinstall it manually

Now, I can understand this on desktop (understand, not approve of, mind you), but they did the same thing on server, too!

----------


## yeahitsmeagain

> if i well remember aptitude was removed from maverick default software. please confirm anyone!
> use "apt-get" instead of "aptitude"


I ran into that as well, had to install aptitude,  Apt-get wouldn't work either.

----------


## MFonville

> I ran into that as well, had to install aptitude,  Apt-get wouldn't work either.


I updated in the wiki. Still I do find it a strange decision (and apparently there was a 'heated' discussion about it) of the Ubuntu developers...

----------


## dtruesdale

Ok folks figured out part of my situation, can not use Kubuntu 10.10 to achieve same effect. Has to be Ubuntu 10.10. Now that has been cleared up I am still having touchpad issue, not working after install. Also the wifi is not working out of the box in 10.10. Install the gma500 and reboot and now all I get is a login prompt.

----------


## Udibuntu

> If you can install it alongside lucid.. this way if something doesn't work you still have a working machine and you can restore maverick using only gma500 official ppa.


OK, I'll wait for a more persistent, excellent GMA500 performance on Maverick. 

Cheers

----------


## jbernardo

> Ok folks figured out part of my situation, can not use Kubuntu 10.10 to achieve same effect. Has to be Ubuntu 10.10. Now that has been cleared up I am still having touchpad issue, not working after install. Also the wifi is not working out of the box in 10.10. Install the gma500 and reboot and now all I get is a login prompt.


Strange, as I am running kubuntu here on my 1101HA. Both the touchpad and wifi work well also.

----------


## dtruesdale

> Strange, as I am running kubuntu here on my 1101HA. Both the touchpad and wifi work well also.


Not sure then cause I have loaded Kubuntu and Ubuntu 10.10 and both on my AO751H have not loaded the wifi and the touchpad during install works it is after install it doesn't I have to hookup a usb mouse to use it. Lucid worked great but I thought I would try Maverick.

----------


## yeahitsmeagain

> Files are ok.. You have the same issue of PilotPaul and Zehjotkah. 
> uvesafb: cannot reserve video memory at 0x3f800000
> 
> you could try this workaround but it didn't work for Zehjotkah.
> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=91923
> 
> could you post again dmesg because it lacks first lines?


I will try that workaround and report back.

Here is the full dmesg  http://paste.ubuntu.com/512587/

----------


## discoltk

> Not sure then cause I have loaded Kubuntu and Ubuntu 10.10 and both on my AO751H have not loaded the wifi and the touchpad during install works it is after install it doesn't I have to hookup a usb mouse to use it. Lucid worked great but I thought I would try Maverick.


I have a synaptics touchpad & stick on my Sony P, work during Maverick install but stops showing up post-install.   Not listed as an input device at all....

----------


## dtruesdale

> I have a synaptics touchpad & stick on my Sony P, work during Maverick install but stops showing up post-install.   Not listed as an input device at all....


Ok mine is working now did a another install and did a complete format. It is working now, now onto the gma500 stuff to install.

----------


## scubajeff

ok, guys, i manage to solve the a kernel issue stopping Maverick from recognizing USB. since the problem is likely related to memory conflict between gma500 driver and ACPI data area, i post it in this thread for your information.

machine model: sony vaio x, cpu z530, memory 2GB
problem: maverick can boot and latest GMA500 driver in this thread works, but missing usb hotplug, bluetooth, sd, memorystick.

By digging dmesg output, found that ehci_hcd is trying to use io mem 0x7f800000 but fails and stops loading, and psb driver is also complaining it can't use memory range from 0x7f800000. So that is the problem.

Solution: by adding memmap=1K#0x7f800000 to your grub config, update grub and reboot. everything work again!

----------


## scubajeff

the problem could well be a kernel issue and hopefully ubuntu team can fix it soon and the above hack will be obsolete.

----------


## dtruesdale

Ok got everything in place with maverick. Trying to get a simple game called Haven & Hearth to run it uses java. I have a few other games using java and they run fine but Haven & Hearth just loads then nothing, it stutters to move. I have the memory setup in grub to mem=1920mb How can you tell if the video driver is using all the memory?

----------


## discoltk

> ok, guys, i manage to solve the a kernel issue stopping Maverick from recognizing USB. since the problem is likely related to memory conflict between gma500 driver and ACPI data area, i post it in this thread for your information.
> 
> machine model: sony vaio x, cpu z530, memory 2GB
> problem: maverick can boot and latest GMA500 driver in this thread works, but missing usb hotplug, bluetooth, sd, memorystick.
> 
> By digging dmesg output, found that ehci_hcd is trying to use io mem 0x7f800000 but fails and stops loading, and psb driver is also complaining it can't use memory range from 0x7f800000. So that is the problem.
> 
> Solution: by adding memmap=1K#0x7f800000 to your grub config, update grub and reboot. everything work again!


This is the single most helpful thing anyone has done for me ever!   Thanks a bunch, was really pulling my hair out.

----------


## PilotPaul

OK, tried various combinations of memmap ranges on my 751h (2 GB) with no success.  However, further googling revealed that adding "pci=nocrs" can be of assistance.  Tried it and hey presto everything now seems to work!  To be honest I am not sure exactly why and what the implications of using this parameter are but at least I can now proceed further with Maverick.

If anyone can shed any light as to what exactly is going on here then I would be most interested!

Thanks to all

Paul

----------


## Spock112

Hey,

I'm on a Asus 1101HA (2GB Ram). I upgraded to 10.10 (no fresh install) without any problem. Thank you all for your work, nice job.

aptitude is still there, usb seems to work, also wireless ...

with the uvesafb and mem=1908 (mem=1920 didn't work) plymouth works - at least on startup (vt's also work). on shutdown I get a short flash of the hole image (seems to be the last from startup) then the screen is black and I get only the the red and white dots with a puple box arround them.

I still get some could not reserve mem .... 
So here is my dmesg output http://paste.ubuntu.com/512978/ maybe someone can give me a hint ^^.
 "pci=nocrs" didn't change anything.

THX

----------


## lucazade

I've updated poulsbo-package in gma500/fix cleaning its code and fix some error.
It should also take care of clean and not clean maverick installation.

i've installed another maverick partition in my acer751h 1gb and everything work fine..

Haven't added yet "pci=nocrs" , "memmap" and "mem=1908mb" kernel parameters because with need to know which netbooks are affected, so take care of check these again, if you added before manually, in your grub file.

here everything went fine out-of-the-box better than my nvidia laptop, never happend before! 
so i'm confident we'll fix it decently, but we need a case studies on the latest 3 kernel params because are netbook related (i.e. i don't need them) !

at the moment these are kernel parameters set by grub
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_skip_timer nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=$native-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap"

$native detects monitor resolution via Modeline output in xorg (both for vesa and psb), this is necessary because gma500 netbooks have different native resolution (i have 1366x768, Dell MIni12 i think 1280x800).
could be improved, but at the moment seems to work ok! but we need to add also other params..

----------


## zehjotkah

> Files are ok.. You have the same issue of PilotPaul and zehjotkah. 
> uvesafb: cannot reserve video memory at 0x3f800000
> 
> you could try this workaround but it didn't work for zehjotkah.
> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=91923
> 
> could you post again dmesg because it lacks first lines?



Sorry for misunderstanding.
At that point I haven't had tried that fix. I said only, that my Plymouth isn't working.

But now I've tried the fix but I ran into a strange problem.
I don't have the /boot/grub/menu.lst file

Why is grub working without a problem then?

----------


## ethouin

Hi,
I installed Maverick on 1101ha with a fresh install (Official Desktop version) 
I installed the poulsbo driver and I think that it is faster now than Mandriva I was using before.. Good work!=D>
I follow the flash plugin replacement procedure: I installed gnome-mplayer e gecko-mediaplayer plugin, but I had to switch the vaapi option to x11 to watch divx. Do I need to install some libraries?
Or do I need to enable compiz (I did not do that)?
Thanks

----------


## lucazade

> Sorry for misunderstanding.
> At that point I haven't had tried that fix. I said only, that my Plymouth isn't working.
> 
> But now I've tried the fix but I ran into a strange problem.
> I don't have the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
> 
> Why is grub working without a problem then?


/boot/grub/menu.lst is for legacy-grub

grub2 uses /etc/default/grub to build /boot/grub/grub.cfg

after editing /etc/default/grub you have to build grub.cfg by
sudo update-grub2

----------


## dtruesdale

Luca,

On the AO751h what does your xorg.conf look like? What is best to use on the AO751h for video performance tweaks? Since I upgraded things appear better but I now notice a hesitation in the xscreensvaer matrix gl that I didn't have before. I also need to go back and add the video fixes to watch flash and videos.

----------


## lucazade

> Luca,
> 
> On the AO751h what does your xorg.conf look like? What is best to use on the AO751h for video performance tweaks? Since I upgraded things appear better but I now notice a hesitation in the xscreensvaer matrix gl that I didn't have before. I also need to go back and add the video fixes to watch flash and videos.


I don't touch xorg.conf manually, we've already applied all possible tweaks inside driver so no need to tweak xorg settings.



```
Section "DRI"
	Mode	0666
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
	Driver	"psb"
EndSection
```

really simple.. it is generated automatically by poulsbo-config package.
don't know about xscreensaver matrix, can't help here.

----------


## legoman666

Following the directions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp... using uswsusp doesn't work. There was no file "/etc/pm/config/defaults" So I created the file, but it still doesn't work. It doesn't seem to use uswsusp at all. Also, /etc/pm/config.d/00sleep_module was empty.

----------


## zehjotkah

> /boot/grub/menu.lst is for legacy-grub
> 
> grub2 uses /etc/default/grub to build /boot/grub/grub.cfg
> 
> after editing /etc/default/grub you have to build grub.cfg by
> sudo update-grub2


Okay, thanks.
I don't have a kernel line in my GRUB file.

My calculated HEX numbers are: 3fffe and 0xfed00000

Don't know what I have to write in the GRUB file.

Thanks again!

----------


## tshanks

According to this, Ubuntu 10.10 doesn't work (no video playback support, crawls)-
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...oCardsPoulsbo/

But you say you have it working.  Which is it?

----------


## lucazade

> According to this, Ubuntu 10.10 doesn't work (no video playback support, crawls)-
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...oCardsPoulsbo/
> 
> But you say you have it working.  Which is it?


it says no xv video playback 

but it also says

Hardware Video Acceleration vaapi which means video playback up to 1080p HD working!

----------


## lucazade

> Okay, thanks.
> I don't have a kernel line in my GRUB file.
> 
> My calculated HEX numbers are: 3fffe and 0xfed00000
> 
> Don't know what I have to write in the GRUB file.
> 
> Thanks again!


sudo gedit /etc/default/grub

add your "memmap" numbers at the end on this line (inside quotes):
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_skip_timer nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=YOURRESOLUTION-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap"

sudo update-grub2

reboot

----------


## zehjotkah

> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
> 
> add your "memmap" numbers at the end on this line (inside quotes):
> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_skip_timer nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=YOURRESOLUTION-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap"
> 
> sudo update-grub2
> 
> reboot



Okay, my line now looks like this:


```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1280x720-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap,memmap=0x3fffe$0x0xfed00000"
```

it's still not working. I think I'm doing something incredible wrong...

----------


## lucazade

> Okay, my line now looks like this:
> 
> 
> ```
> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1280x720-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap,memmap=0x3fffe$0x0xfed00000"
> ```
> 
> it's still not working. I think I'm doing something incredible wrong...




```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1280x720-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap memmap=0x3fffe$0x0xfed00000"
```

without comma before memmap!

----------


## zehjotkah

> ```
> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1280x720-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap memmap=0x3fffe$0x0xfed00000"
> ```
> 
> without comma before memmap!


okay, that made ubuntu not booting anymore.
Had to reinstall it  :Capital Razz: 

It's just a bootscreen, I can live without it!

Thanks!

----------


## lucazade

> okay, that made ubuntu not booting anymore.
> Had to reinstall it 
> 
> It's just a bootscreen, I can live without it!
> 
> Thanks!


too bad!
anyway it's only a boot screen, i explain you why:

by fixing plymouth splashscreen you got vt terminal working and switching,
by fixing vt terminal you got suspend and shutdown working 
(that doesn't come back from suspend, it means that cannot switch vt).

suspend worked also before for someone, but we want it working for anyone.
i know sound strange but plymouth brake a lot of things, so fixing it is important not for an appereance thing (i have a all black plymouth!) but for a functional thing.

i hope you understand why i asked testing!  :Smile: 

btw you don't need to reinstall, if you use a liveusb you can restore grub.

----------


## lucazade

> okay, that made ubuntu not booting anymore.
> Had to reinstall it 
> 
> It's just a bootscreen, I can live without it!
> 
> Thanks!


press shift when you boot pc
it appears grub menu
press 'e' to edit kernel params
remove additional params (i.e. memmap)
press ctrl+x to boot

let me know!

----------


## zehjotkah

> press shift when you boot pc
> it appears grub menu
> press 'e' to edit kernel params
> remove additional params (i.e. memmap)
> press ctrl+x to boot
> 
> let me know!


Sorry, I already reinstalled ubuntu before I've seen your posts.
Thanks for your time!

What should I test for you now?
Shoudl I edit grub again?

edit: now I understand why Plymouth is important and not just a bootscreen!
suspend is working for me with the video99 trick.

----------


## lucazade

> Sorry, I already reinstalled ubuntu before I've seen your posts.
> Thanks for your time!
> 
> What should I test for you now?
> Shoudl I edit grub again?
> 
> edit: now I understand why Plymouth is important and not just a bootscreen!
> suspend is working for me with the video99 trick.


Thanks man for your patience and for your support.

I don't want to stress you testing stuff but this could help all of us (for me it's already okay as is now, i could stop here and move poulsbo-config package to my ppa but i think this is not correct so i'd like to find a working solution for everyone)

anyway if you are interested in helping there are 3 kernel parameters to try, unfortunately (or maybe not) i don't have this issue with new plymouth fix so i can't test the params that should help.

in the latest posts there are suggestions about these.
"pci=nocrs" , "memmap=????" and "mem=1908mb"
don't know which combination works! it's all about tests and documentation about these.

----------


## zehjotkah

> Thanks man for your patience and for your support.
> 
> I don't want to stress you testing stuff but this could help all of us (for me it's already okay as is now, i could stop here and move poulsbo-config package to my ppa but i think this is not correct so i'd like to find a working solution for everyone)
> 
> anyway if you are interested in helping there are 3 kernel parameters to try, unfortunately (or maybe not) i don't have this issue with new plymouth fix so i can't test the params that should help.
> 
> in the latest posts there are suggestions about these.
> "pci=nocrs" , "memmap=????" and "mem=1908mb"
> don't know which combination works! it's all about tests and documentation about these.


No, it's me who have to thanks for your patience and support!
You're using your time to help all uf us!

I will add these ("pci=nocrs" , "memmap=????" and "mem=1908mb") to my commands to my grub file one after one.

Another souce of the problem could be a wrong calculated HEX number, right?

After typing dmesg in terminal I think the most interesting lines of the output are these ones:



```
[    0.244308] pci_root PNP0A08:00: address space collision: host bridge  window [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff] conflicts with reserved [mem  0x000d0000-0x000fffff]

[    0.320053] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed3ffff] could not be reserved
```

Maybe that helps.

----------


## sephiroth1395

Hi people !

It's been a long time since I came here, and I'm glad to see people like Lucazade keep on workin' on the GMA500 driver.  I recently reinstalled Ubuntu 10.10 on my 1101HA and discovering Plymouth and KMS finally works made me quite happy.

Altough, I happen to have a little problem : whenver I play a video with mplayer, using any working vo driver (x11, gl, vaapi), black lines keep on appearing on the video whenever there is a console open in background or some composite effets using app running (Docky with Metacity composite manager).

Anyone got this problem ?  Any solution ?

Btw, any reason why the vaapi driver for mplayer doesn't do well with DivX videos ?  Will it get better when Xv render hopefully gets fixed ?

Oh and, I tried out Jupiter and didn't like it.  Any good replacement for eee-control ?  It's a pity it's not supported anymore by it's author, it was a great app to have in Lucid.

----------


## simplygades

I'm not the best person to answer this, but from my experience it happens when you have a compositor running. Don't know why though. In Lucid it was fine when I turned compositing off.

----------


## sephiroth1395

Yeah but turning off compositing rises the CPU load a little, and I can't get the nice Docky effects anymore  :Sad:

----------


## simplygades

Are you using Maverick? I hadn't tried to play a video in 10.10 using mplayer, just did and noticed that using gnome-mplayer from the GMA500-ppa, terminal window doesn't interfere with the video, even when not in fullscreen mode. It messes a litlle the window borders though, so it's actually better than Lucid on the ao751.

----------


## yeahitsmeagain

> Thanks man for your patience and for your support.
> 
> I don't want to stress you testing stuff but this could help all of us (for me it's already okay as is now, i could stop here and move poulsbo-config package to my ppa but i think this is not correct so i'd like to find a working solution for everyone)
> 
> anyway if you are interested in helping there are 3 kernel parameters to try, unfortunately (or maybe not) i don't have this issue with new plymouth fix so i can't test the params that should help.
> 
> in the latest posts there are suggestions about these.
> "pci=nocrs" , "memmap=????" and "mem=1908mb"
> don't know which combination works! it's all about tests and documentation about these.


Luca/all, I am still getting the intermittent lockup on my Dell Mini 12 even with the latest fix.  

I will try the 3 above fixes but not sure how to do them.

-Where does the pci=nocrs go?
-memmap I see the 0x3f800000 start but not sure the end on the Mini 12 with 1GB ram
-mem=1908mb, my Mini has 1GB, should I still use this setting?

Also, the suspend isn't working even with the video99 fix. No splash screen either but that might be obvious.

Thanks as always to Luca

----------


## spoinka

hey guys , im running lubuntu 10.10 on an asus 1101ha. got it working quite smoothly with the fixes listed here.
next problem is youtube/flash videos.my GF loves to browse it and at the moment its not very enjoyable. cant do fullscreen and lag is pretty severe.
so i tried the flashvideoreplacer-addon fix that is described in one of the wikis here but all i get is a mplayer gui with a black screen in it. i tried running videos in mplayer and its not working either.backscreen with sound.
i can get it working by running it from the terminal with -vo vaapi but obviously that doesnt mix my youtube problem. i got the ubuntu-restricted-extras and tried some vaapi.txt script from this thread not exactly knowing what i was doing  :Smile:

----------


## fabiofloyd

try this:

http://sites.google.com/site/easylin...ect/multimedia

----------


## jbernardo

> so i tried the flashvideoreplacer-addon fix that is described in one of the wikis here but all i get is a mplayer gui with a black screen in it. i tried running videos in mplayer and its not working either.backscreen with sound.
> i can get it working by running it from the terminal with -vo vaapi but obviously that doesnt mix my youtube problem. i got the ubuntu-restricted-extras and tried some vaapi.txt script from this thread not exactly knowing what i was doing


Try creating (if it doesn't exist yet) a directory called .mplayer (notice the .) under your home directory. On the .mplayer directory, create or edit a file named config, and add (or replace existing ones) the following parameters to it:


```
fs=true
vo=vaapi,x11,
va=vaapi
```

These three parameters force full screen mode, tell mplayer to first use for output vaapi then to try x11 (as xv is still broken), an enable vaapi acceleration.

----------


## zehjotkah

Update:
added 

```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="mem=896mb"
```

 because the Nokia Booklet 3G doeas have only 1GB.
no difference, still not working.
Now I've removed that and added insted 

```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="pci=nocrs"
```

Update in a couple of minutes (after restart),

Update: still not working

now I've tried all three possibilities on after one.
Possible problem: HEX number not correctly calculated (could you have a look at my last post?).

----------


## lucazade

> Update:
> added 
> 
> ```
> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="mem=896mb"
> ```
> 
>  because the Nokia Booklet 3G doeas have only 1GB.
> no difference, still not working.
> ...


I'm trying to understand how to calculate HEX memory allocation (i've read lastest posts only now)

Have you tried the "pci=nocrs" and "mem=896mb" with poulsbo-config from gma500/fix? because you also need the other params and fixes to make plymouth working.

(i'm searching for memmap specification...)

----------


## zehjotkah

Here is my GRUB file:



```
# If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update
# /boot/grub/grub.cfg.

GRUB_DEFAULT=0
#GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="pci=nocrs"

# Uncomment to enable BadRAM filtering, modify to suit your needs
# This works with Linux (no patch required) and with any kernel that obtains
# the memory map information from GRUB (GNU Mach, kernel of FreeBSD ...)
#GRUB_BADRAM="0x01234567,0xfefefefe,0x89abcdef,0xefefefef"

# Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
#GRUB_TERMINAL=console

# The resolution used on graphical terminal
# note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE
# you can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'
#GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480

# Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to Linux
#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true

# Uncomment to disable generation of recovery mode menu entries
#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_RECOVERY="true"

# Uncomment to get a beep at grub start
#GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 1"
```

----------


## lucazade

> Here is my GRUB file:


It's not enough, if you used gma500/fix you should have something like this

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=???-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap"

and you should try those extra params (mem, memmap, pci...) adding to this string. 
Poulsbo-config fix also does other tricks for plymouth but this grub params is what change from a netbook from another.

----------


## zehjotkah

Sorry, must have missed that.

So I wrote:


```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/fix && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d poulsbo-config
```

and then added the two options to my GRUB file.
Now it looks like this:



```
# If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update
# /boot/grub/grub.cfg.

GRUB_DEFAULT=0
GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_skip_timer nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1280x720-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap mem=896mb pci=nocrs"

# Uncomment to enable BadRAM filtering, modify to suit your needs
# This works with Linux (no patch required) and with any kernel that obtains
# the memory map information from GRUB (GNU Mach, kernel of FreeBSD ...)
#GRUB_BADRAM="0x01234567,0xfefefefe,0x89abcdef,0xefefefef"

# Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
#GRUB_TERMINAL=console

# The resolution used on graphical terminal
# note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE
# you can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'
GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x720

# Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to Linux
#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true

# Uncomment to disable generation of recovery mode menu entries
#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_RECOVERY="true"

# Uncomment to get a beep at grub start
#GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 1"
```

Plymouth is still not working.
And on a side note: the boot feels slower.

----------


## lucazade

> Plymouth is still not working.


mmmh... so a correct memmap is the only hope.
we should ask scubajeff or to some other guru how to calculate correct hex mem alloc.

----------


## yeahitsmeagain

I have the plymouth splashscreen and suspend working on the Mini 12.

Here is what I am using:

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_skip_timer nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1280x800-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap mem=896mb pci=nocrs"

Bad news is the screen won't get as bright as before, the brightkeys work but the max brightness is still dull.

----------


## lucazade

> I have the plymouth splashscreen and suspend working on the Mini 12.
> 
> Here is what I am using:
> 
> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_skip_timer nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1280x800-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap mem=896mb pci=nocrs"
> 
> Bad news is the screen won't get as bright as before, the brightkeys work but the max brightness is still dull.


Thanks for reporting
so you need both mem=896mb and pci=nocrs to make plymouth work using poulsbo-config from gma500/fix?
can you confirm?  :Smile: 

i'll look for brightness issue, haven't this issue here.

----------


## yeahitsmeagain

> Thanks for reporting
> so you need both mem=896mb and pci=nocrs to make plymouth work using poulsbo-config from gma500/fix?
> can you confirm? 
> 
> i'll look for brightness issue, haven't this issue here.


Luca, I tired it both ways with just the one parameter and it didn't work, so for this model both are needed. 

This screen issue pops up every time an upgrade comes along on these Dell's ,I will search back to see how it was fixed before.

Thanks a million to you and all the smart guys here I have a faster than ever netbook!

----------


## lucazade

A little summary for plymouth fix (gma500/fix ppa only):

Acer751h (1gb): no extra params  (reported by me!)Acer751h (2gb):  pci=nocrs (reported by PilotPaul)Asus 1101HA (1gb): no extra paramsAsus 1101HA (2gb): mem=1908 (reported by Spock112)Dell Mini12 (1gb):  mem=896mb pci=nocrs (reported by yeahitsmeagain)Sony Vaio X (2gb): memmap=1K#0x7f800000 (reported by scubajeff)Sony Vaio P (2gb): mem=2000mb pci=nocrs (reported by tista)

Please help reporting!  :Smile:

----------


## sephiroth1395

Am I the only one to have problems with metacity compositing and mplayer playback ?
(Thanks again for the excellent work on this driver !)

----------


## jbernardo

> Am I the only one to have problems with metacity compositing and mplayer playback ?
> (Thanks again for the excellent work on this driver !)


I don't use metacity, as I use KDE, but I always disable compositing while playing a video. Under kde it is easy - ctrl+alt+f12 enables and disables compositing.

----------


## sephiroth1395

Well, this could be a solution.  Binding composition to a key and disabling it while video playback.
I guess that's the best compromise I can make with the Poulsbo chip...

----------


## tista

Hi.

I'm using VAIO P new model with Maverick.
and my kernel params below:

quiet i8042.nopnp i8042.noloop mem=2000mb nohz=off acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=Vender

i8042s are necessary for built-in PointStick.

I've moved Maverick from Lucid, most things of graphics look perfect :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

> Hi.
> 
> I'm using VAIO P new model with Maverick.
> and my kernel params below:
> 
> quiet i8042.nopnp i8042.noloop mem=2000mb nohz=off acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=Vender
> 
> i8042s are necessary for built-in PointStick.
> 
> I've moved Maverick from Lucid, most things of graphics look perfect


Tista have you tried poulsbo-config from gma500/fix?
It should fix plymouth and suspend on some netbook but there is a possibility of a memory conflict.. so we need some test.
take a look at previous posts there are some kernel parameters could help in case of memory conflicts,

----------


## tista

lucazade yes, I'm using current poulsbo-config from gma500/fix.
plymouth splash is looks good. but I'm not going test for suspend/resume, sorry.

In VAIO P, there is some issues about LVDS. cause it has no EDID probe.
but it will boot up correct after flushing backlight 1 or 2 times. 

And by using ddcprobe, it shows video memory is 7872kb.
I think it's enough to define mem=2000mb in grub, Don't you?
(RAM is 2048MB)

then, should I test  "pci=nocrs" kernel option ?

----------


## tista

Oh, sorry for my english.
It's not "1 or 2 times" but "once or twice".

----------


## neonak

I'm trying to get the gma500 driver to work, but I get a black screen and X won't start. And I don't know why exactly. 

I have an Asus 1101HA (1GB) and installed gma500/fix. Plymouth does work, at 1366x768, but starting X just gives me a black screen on Ubuntu 10.10 (normal and netbook version). 

Using another driver wouldn't be too big of a problem for me since I just want to use it for work, but then I can't seem to change the resolution in X. 

Could you guys help me out? What do I need to test or check?

----------


## jbernardo

> I'm trying to get the gma500 driver to work, but I get a black screen and X won't start. And I don't know why exactly. 
> 
> I have an Asus 1101HA (1GB) and installed gma500/fix. Plymouth does work, at 1366x768, but starting X just gives me a black screen on Ubuntu 10.10 (normal and netbook version). 
> 
> Using another driver wouldn't be too big of a problem for me since I just want to use it for work, but then I can't seem to change the resolution in X. 
> 
> Could you guys help me out? What do I need to test or check?


Can you try restarting in recovery mode and running "dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source"?

----------


## neonak

> Can you try restarting in recovery mode and running "dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source"?


It doesn't seem to work, nothing changes. I get a warning saying there's no support for my locale (nl), but no other errors. 

Some things I forgot to mention. It is a fresh install, but with the latest updates. Also I installed with Wubi, so it isn't actually on its own partition. I also have the latest BIOS version if that matters. 

You use Kubuntu on the 1101HA, right? Should I try installing Kubuntu also? Thanks for your help and hard work.

----------


## jbernardo

> It doesn't seem to work, nothing changes. I get a warning saying there's no support for my locale (nl), but no other errors. 
> 
> Some things I forgot to mention. It is a fresh install, but with the latest updates. Also I installed with Wubi, so it isn't actually on its own partition. I also have the latest BIOS version if that matters. 
> 
> You use Kubuntu on the 1101HA, right? Should I try installing Kubuntu also? Thanks for your help and hard work.


When you dpkg-reconfigure the psb-kernel-source, does the module get built? If you after (still in the root prompt in recovery) do a "modprobe psb". does it give any error?
If it works, then try "startx", it should load xorg or give errors in the output.

And by all means, try kubuntu - you'll be pleasantly surprised with how slick and fast it is...  :Smile:

----------


## neonak

> When you dpkg-reconfigure the psb-kernel-source, does the module get built? If you after (still in the root prompt in recovery) do a "modprobe psb". does it give any error?
> If it works, then try "startx", it should load xorg or give errors in the output.
> 
> And by all means, try kubuntu - you'll be pleasantly surprised with how slick and fast it is...


I never got this error before (when not in recovery mode), but now it says after "modprobe psb": detear is disabled.

"startx" gives: (EE) PSB(0): First SDVO output reported failure to sync or input is not trainded!!!

Then it hangs. I can't find (googling) what this means exactly. I don't have an external monitor attached, everything on the 1101HA is still as bought.

----------


## MFonville

> I never got this error before (when not in recovery mode), but now it says after "modprobe psb": detear is disabled.
> 
> "startx" gives: (EE) PSB(0): First SDVO output reported failure to sync or input is not trainded!!!
> 
> Then it hangs. I can't find (googling) what this means exactly. I don't have an external monitor attached, everything on the 1101HA is still as bought.


I also had this before spontaneously at my 1101HA (while it was working before perfectly).
I was able to fix it by just reinstalling (sudo aptitude reinstall) all psb-related packages on the console. (thus drm stuff, kernel, config etc)

----------


## neonak

> I also had this before spontaneously at my 1101HA (while it was working before perfectly).
> I was able to fix it by just reinstalling (sudo aptitude reinstall) all psb-related packages on the console. (thus drm stuff, kernel, config etc)


I'm trying that right now, although I already installed it a couple of times in different ways (using gma500/ppa and gma500/fix). In my case the driver never worked.

After trying, it doesn't work this time either. I get the same errors as before. 

One thing I did notice is that when I type "modprobe psb" my screens backlight becomes brighter. Other than that, no change. 

Thanks for the help!

----------


## jbernardo

> I'm trying that right now, although I already installed it a couple of times in different ways (using gma500/ppa and gma500/fix). In my case the driver never worked.
> 
> After trying, it doesn't work this time either. I get the same errors as before. 
> 
> One thing I did notice is that when I type "modprobe psb" my screens backlight becomes brighter. Other than that, no change. 
> 
> Thanks for the help!


The change of backlight means the module at least is correct. The "input is not trainded" error is something I saw here once too; can you try powering off, removing the battery, waiting some time, then connecting the battery and powering on again?

----------


## neonak

> The change of backlight means the module at least is correct. The "input is not trainded" error is something I saw here once too; can you try powering off, removing the battery, waiting some time, then connecting the battery and powering on again?


I tried, but it didn't help. 

I've pasted my dmesg and Xorg log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/515570/

----------


## lucazade

> lucazade yes, I'm using current poulsbo-config from gma500/fix.
> plymouth splash is looks good. but I'm not going test for suspend/resume, sorry.
> 
> In VAIO P, there is some issues about LVDS. cause it has no EDID probe.
> but it will boot up correct after flushing backlight 1 or 2 times. 
> 
> And by using ddcprobe, it shows video memory is 7872kb.
> I think it's enough to define mem=2000mb in grub, Don't you?
> (RAM is 2048MB)
> ...


could you paste your dmesg and Xorg.0.log ?
I'd like to see EDID error (how do you flush backlight?).

"pci=nocrs" fixes some pci memory allocation problems, if present (look at dmesg)

"mem=1920mb" seems the correct one (other says 1908, can't test personally).. it reserves some more AGP memory to gma500.
With only 1gb, by the way, i can't see any improvement setting a fixed value.   

about poulsbo-config from gma500/fix
You seems to be the first to have plymouth working in native resolution with a 2gb system and without adding memory allocation fixes...
I can't find the end of the skein!  :Think:

----------


## lucazade

> I tried, but it didn't help. 
> 
> I've pasted my dmesg and Xorg log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/515570/


logs look ok, can't find anything strange..

have you tried psb drivers on lucid (also modified livecd)?
or 
emgd drivers for lucid?

----------


## tista

lucazade

Oh, sorry.  "plymouth looks good"  was NOT native resolution. :Sad: 
but, sets both "pci=nocrs" and "mem=2000mb" go native one.

And in time around flushing backlight, dmesg shows below:

[   11.107538] ------------[ cut here ]------------
[   11.107558] WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.35/arch/x86/mm/ioremap.c:98 __ioremap_caller+0x2be/0x2f0()
[   11.107568] Hardware name: VPCP11AKJ
[   11.107574] Info: mapping multiple BARs. Your kernel is fine.
[   11.107580] Modules linked in: snd_hda_codec_realtek arc4 psb(+) ath9k snd_hda_intel drm_psb ath9k_common snd_hda_codec ath9k_hw snd_hwdep agpgart i2c_algo_bit ath rfcomm snd_pcm mac80211 snd_seq_midi sco snd_rawmidi bnep snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq l2cap cfg80211 snd_timer snd_seq_device btusb psmouse sony_laptop bluetooth snd sky2 led_class serio_raw lpc_sch soundcore snd_page_alloc lp parport uvesafb video output pata_sch ramzswap(C) lzo_compress
[   11.107684] Pid: 776, comm: modprobe Tainted: G         C  2.6.35-22-generic #34-Ubuntu
[   11.107692] Call Trace:
[   11.107710]  [<c014ac52>] warn_slowpath_common+0x72/0xa0
[   11.107723]  [<c012e53e>] ? __ioremap_caller+0x2be/0x2f0
[   11.107735]  [<c012e53e>] ? __ioremap_caller+0x2be/0x2f0
[   11.107749]  [<c014ad23>] warn_slowpath_fmt+0x33/0x40
[   11.107761]  [<c012e53e>] __ioremap_caller+0x2be/0x2f0
[   11.107772]  [<c0130487>] ? free_memtype+0x117/0x1a0
[   11.107786]  [<c01fbffb>] ? lazy_max_pages+0x1b/0x30
[   11.107798]  [<c01fce2a>] ? free_unmap_vmap_area_noflush+0x2a/0x60
[   11.107809]  [<c01fc05c>] ? find_vmap_area+0x4c/0x60
[   11.107832]  [<c012e63b>] ioremap_nocache+0x1b/0x20
[   11.107866]  [<f8c35543>] ? intel_lvds_init+0x1f3/0x730 [psb]
[   11.107896]  [<f8c35543>] intel_lvds_init+0x1f3/0x730 [psb]
[   11.107909]  [<c0351653>] ? idr_pre_get+0x43/0x80
[   11.107919]  [<c0351288>] ? idr_get_new_above+0x8/0x30
[   11.107958]  [<f8b7ad21>] ? drm_idr_get+0x41/0x70 [drm_psb]
[   11.107992]  [<f8b7ae77>] ? psb_drm_crtc_create+0x27/0xa0 [drm_psb]
[   11.108023]  [<f8b7aeaf>] ? psb_drm_crtc_create+0x5f/0xa0 [drm_psb]
[   11.108052]  [<f8c35aaf>] ? intel_crtc_init+0x2f/0xa0 [psb]
[   11.108080]  [<f8c35ad2>] ? intel_crtc_init+0x52/0xa0 [psb]
[   11.108108]  [<f8c35c08>] intel_modeset_init+0xe8/0x450 [psb]
[   11.108122]  [<c012ce18>] ? default_spin_lock_flags+0x8/0x10
[   11.108136]  [<c05c8c0f>] ? _raw_spin_lock_irqsave+0x2f/0x50
[   11.108162]  [<f8c281e7>] psb_driver_load+0x6b7/0x860 [psb]
[   11.108196]  [<f8b6da06>] psb_drm_get_dev+0x336/0x620 [drm_psb]
[   11.108211]  [<c0271d87>] ? sysfs_do_create_link+0xb7/0x1d0
[   11.108224]  [<c05c6a3a>] ? schedule+0x37a/0x7a0
[   11.108235]  [<c0270c07>] ? sysfs_new_dirent+0x67/0x100
[   11.108260]  [<f8c27692>] probe+0x12/0x20 [psb]
[   11.108273]  [<c036b9d3>] local_pci_probe+0x13/0x20
[   11.108283]  [<c036c988>] pci_device_probe+0x68/0x90
[   11.108297]  [<c0400540>] really_probe+0x50/0x150
[   11.108307]  [<c0407bb7>] ? pm_runtime_barrier+0x57/0xb0
[   11.108318]  [<c040067c>] driver_probe_device+0x3c/0x60
[   11.108329]  [<c0400721>] __driver_attach+0x81/0x90
[   11.108340]  [<c03ffb43>] bus_for_each_dev+0x53/0x80
[   11.108351]  [<c040040e>] driver_attach+0x1e/0x20
[   11.108361]  [<c04006a0>] ? __driver_attach+0x0/0x90
[   11.108372]  [<c03ffdd5>] bus_add_driver+0xd5/0x280
[   11.108383]  [<c036c8c0>] ? pci_device_remove+0x0/0x40
[   11.108395]  [<c0400a1a>] driver_register+0x6a/0x130
[   11.108406]  [<c036cfcc>] ? pci_get_dev_by_id+0x3c/0x70
[   11.108417]  [<c036cbc5>] __pci_register_driver+0x45/0xb0
[   11.108449]  [<f8b69373>] psb_drm_init+0x193/0x1c0 [drm_psb]
[   11.108478]  [<f8c4e01c>] psb_init+0x1c/0x1e [psb]
[   11.108491]  [<c0101132>] do_one_initcall+0x32/0x1a0
[   11.108517]  [<f8c4e000>] ? psb_init+0x0/0x1e [psb]
[   11.108532]  [<c0180c2b>] sys_init_module+0x9b/0x1e0
[   11.108544]  [<c02169c5>] ? sys_close+0x75/0xc0
[   11.108556]  [<c05c9114>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb
[   11.108565] ---[ end trace 610a204dbbdbbaf0 ]---
[   11.121164] [drm] intel_lvds_init: OpRegion has the VBT address
[   11.121183] [drm] intel_lvds_init: The bdb->signature is BIOS_DATA_BLOCK �, the bdb_off is 48
[   11.121218] [drm] intel_lvds_init: BLC Data in BIOS VBT tables: datasize=0 paneltype=10                                 type=0x02 pol=0x00 freq=0x00c8 minlevel=0x08                                    i2caddr=0x58 cmd=0xaa 
[   11.121250] [drm] intel_lvds_init: the CoreClock is 200
[   11.121262] [drm] intel_lvds_init: sku_value is 0x00800000
[   11.121268] [drm] intel_lvds_init: sku_bMaxResEnableInt is 0
[   11.121417] [drm] intel_lvds_set_backlight: the level is 100
[   11.121426] [drm] LVDSGetPWMMaxBacklight: the max_pwm_blc is 31250.
[   11.174883] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
[   11.227933] [drm] unable to read EDID block.
[   11.390162] [drm] unable to read EDID block.
[   11.545631] [drm] unable to read EDID block.
[   11.600123] [drm] LVDS: no EDID data from device, reading ACPI _DDC data.
[   11.601832] [drm] intel_sdvo_init: sku_value is 0x00800000
[   11.601840] [drm] intel_sdvo_init: sku_bSDVOEnable is 1
[   11.613066] i2c i2c-2: sendbytes: NAK bailout.
[   11.613550] [drm] intel_sdvo_init: sku_value is 0x00800000
[   11.613559] [drm] intel_sdvo_init: sku_bSDVOEnable is 1
[   11.720626] [drm] unable to read EDID block.
[   11.877587] [drm] unable to read EDID block.
[   12.033637] [drm] unable to read EDID block.
[   12.089126] [drm] LVDS: no EDID data from device, reading ACPI _DDC data.
[   12.090769] detear is disabled
[   12.111753] [drm] Initialized psb 4.41.1 20090416 on minor 0

thanks.

----------


## lucazade

Hi

I've update poulsbo-config for maverick in gma500/fix repository
it includes the workarounds listed in wiki:

suspend issues,
shutdown issues, 
brightness hotkeys, 
compiz compatibility,
plymouth splashscreen,
kms, 
and memory allocation optimization (also "mem=xxxmb" and "pci=nocrs" are included thanks to your reports)

if this package works well for everybody, it could be included in official gma500 repository and there will be no need of manual tweaking!

 :Smile: 

note: please ignore following error, it is already been fixed (thanks yeahitsmeagain) and pushed a new released in gma500/fix

----------


## yeahitsmeagain

> Hi
> 
> I've update poulsbo-config for maverick in gma500/fix repository
> it includes the workarounds listed in wiki:
> 
> suspend issues,
> shutdown issues, 
> brightness hotkeys, 
> compiz compatibility,
> ...


Luca,  I got the following on my Mini 12 when upgrading:

Setting up poulsbo-config (0.1.2~1010um13) ...
Modifying xorg.conf through X-Kit...
Done
GMA500 vaapi workaround already present
Grub workaround already present
Adding suspend workaround
chmod: cannot access `/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video': No such file or directory
dpkg: error processing poulsbo-config (--configure):
 subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
Errors were encountered while processing:
 poulsbo-config
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)

Something I've done or....

----------


## lucazade

> Luca,  I got the following on my Mini 12 when upgrading:
> 
> Setting up poulsbo-config (0.1.2~1010um13) ...
> Modifying xorg.conf through X-Kit...
> Done
> GMA500 vaapi workaround already present
> Grub workaround already present
> Adding suspend workaround
> chmod: cannot access `/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video': No such file or directory
> ...


ugh!
could you move 99video files back in /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/
by
sudo mv /usr/lib/pm-utils/99video /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video
or if 99video was moved in /root/
sudo mv /root/99video /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video

then
sudo dpkg-reconfigure poulsbo-config

let me know if this solves.. then i'll put a check before suspend workaround.
thanks

UPDATED VERSION v14 RELEASED!

----------


## TakeLifeEasy

I have a DELL mini 10 with GMA 500 chipset running 10.04 and followed all the instructions and I can play videos (VOB files) through mplayer but the PC still freezes (normally 20mins - 1hour into the video).  Below is the contents of my xorg.conf file.  However, my biggest problem is using mplayer with my WinTV NOVA-T USB stick.  I can display TV content for about 10-30 seconds but then the whole PC freezes.  Have I missed a step or 2 or is this still a problem with the driver?


Section "DRI"
	Mode	0666
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
	Driver	"psb"
	Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
	Option "DRI" "off"
	Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
	Option "DontZap" "False"
EndSection

If I use this, I do not get any display -
#Section "Device"
        Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
        Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
        Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
        Option "ExaNoComposite" "true"
EndSection

----------


## neonak

> logs look ok, can't find anything strange..
> 
> have you tried psb drivers on lucid (also modified livecd)?
> or 
> emgd drivers for lucid?


I tried the modified livecd just now and the normal version of Lucid before. Both have the same problem. 

I can see the modified version is installing from my HDD activity, but still a black screen. The normal Lucid had the same problem once I installed the drivers. 

I haven't tried the emgd driver before. Those only work in Lucid, right? 

It almost looks like there's something wrong with my hardware, but I've never had any problems in XP. I'll keep trying and keep you updated. Thanks.

----------


## yeahitsmeagain

> ugh!
> could you move 99video files back in /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/
> by
> sudo mv /usr/lib/pm-utils/99video /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video
> or if 99video was moved in /root/
> sudo mv /root/99video /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video
> 
> then
> sudo dpkg-reconfigure poulsbo-config
> ...


Luca, I ran the move commands but when I ran the dpkg it threw an error, something about the package being broken.  I ran the apt-get update again and it installed just fine.  The grub file looks the same as before, plymouth works, etc.'

Just that annoying brightness I can't get back on the screen.

----------


## lucazade

> Luca, I ran the move commands but when I ran the dpkg it threw an error, something about the package being broken.  I ran the apt-get update again and it installed just fine.  The grub file looks the same as before, plymouth works, etc.'
> 
> Just that annoying brightness I can't get back on the screen.


ok thanks
i should check if file exist, before chmodding

uploaded new version (v14) which fix this stupid error!

don't have idea about brightness issue atm sorry.

----------


## lucazade

> I tried the modified livecd just now and the normal version of Lucid before. Both have the same problem. 
> 
> I can see the modified version is installing from my HDD activity, but still a black screen. The normal Lucid had the same problem once I installed the drivers. 
> 
> I haven't tried the emgd driver before. Those only work in Lucid, right? 
> 
> It almost looks like there's something wrong with my hardware, but I've never had any problems in XP. I'll keep trying and keep you updated. Thanks.


Yes, emgd are only for lucid. 
looks like a hardware problem.

----------


## lucazade

> I have a DELL mini 10 with GMA 500 chipset running 10.04 and followed all the instructions and I can play videos (VOB files) through mplayer but the PC still freezes (normally 20mins - 1hour into the video).  Below is the contents of my xorg.conf file.  However, my biggest problem is using mplayer with my WinTV NOVA-T USB stick.  I can display TV content for about 10-30 seconds but then the whole PC freezes.  Have I missed a step or 2 or is this still a problem with the driver?


Never had a freeze here.. why "dri" is off ? no display?

----------


## TakeLifeEasy

lucazade,

I have just removed the DRI line and rebooting and still have a display.  Just watching a vob file now and see if that makes any difference to the freezing.

----------


## neonak

> Yes, emgd are only for lucid. 
> looks like a hardware problem.


I tried to install EMGD from Bernardo's site, but I get errors when building the module: "Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.32-25-generic (i686).

Then all the other packages give errors because the module isn't compiled/ configured.

In the 'make.log' it says "unknown field 'output_poll_changed' specified in initializer"

Is it because of the newest kernel?

----------


## jbernardo

> I tried to install EMGD from Bernardo's site, but I get errors when building the module: "Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.32-25-generic (i686).
> 
> Then all the other packages give errors because the module isn't compiled/ configured.
> 
> In the 'make.log' it says "unknown field 'output_poll_changed' specified in initializer"
> 
> Is it because of the newest kernel?


Probably yes. I wanted to update those packages to the latest EMGD release and test them under maverick, but I haven't had the time yet. RL sucks sometimes.

----------


## emnaki

I can't get gnome-mplayer from gma500 repo  to work even though I have tried following what recommendations that I could find here. I added to .mplayer/config:


```
fs=true
vo=vaapi
va=vaapi
```

This got mplayer to work which is great! But gnome-mplayer would not play still. So I looked at what gnome-mplayer tries to run and if I delete the -wid option, the video runs fine.This is beginning of he the errors that I get.


```
Starting playback...
ERROR: Unsupported PixelFormat 61
[VD_FFMPEG] Trying pixfmt=1.
Could not find matching colorspace - retrying with -vf scale...
Opening video filter: [scale]
ERROR: The selected video_out device is incompatible with this codec.
ERROR: Try appending the scale filter to your filter list,
ERROR: e.g. -vf spp,scale instead of -vf spp.
ERROR: Unsupported PixelFormat 61
```

 So any ideas on who to fix this problem?

----------


## jbernardo

Try "vo=vaapi,x11," and don't forget the final ","

----------


## discoltk

> lucazade
> 
> Oh, sorry.  "plymouth looks good"  was NOT native resolution.
> but, sets both "pci=nocrs" and "mem=2000mb" go native one.
> 
> And in time around flushing backlight, dmesg shows below:
> 
> [   11.107538] ------------[ cut here ]------------
> [   11.121426] [drm] LVDSGetPWMMaxBacklight: the max_pwm_blc is 31250.
> ...



I also have a second gen Sony P (VPCP11AKJ).   I'm not sure what backlight problem you have, I seem to be able to adjust mine normally.  I do have the dmesg logs about LVDS. 

Don't know what the value means, but in my dmesg, one value is different:

LVDSGetPWMMaxBacklight: the max_pwm_blc is 41562. 


I've never been able to get suspend working reliably on it.

Here are my grub settings:

quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_skip_timer nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1600x768-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap mem=2000mb pci=nocrs i8042.nopnp i8042.noloop nohz=off memmap=1K#0x7f800000  

Thanks much for the i8042 settings!    Have you managed to get tap to click working on the stick pointer at all?

----------


## lucazade

> Probably yes. I wanted to update those packages to the latest EMGD release and test them under maverick, but I haven't had the time yet. RL sucks sometimes.


https://launchpad.net/~shauns/+archive/joggler

this emgd is updated, haven't tried myself.

----------


## tista

discoltk.




> Don't know what the value means, but in my dmesg, one value is different:
> 
> LVDSGetPWMMaxBacklight: the max_pwm_blc is 41562.


I also don't khow but as If native EDID isn't probe, ACPI will guide it to get values from 0 to 100.
The point is percentages of brightness from PWM-raw-values.
So I can change brightness by pressing Fn+F5/F6 after booted up.

Maybe  sony-laptop kernel module would have overtaken by ACPI in the region of backlight brightness...





> Thanks much for the i8042 settings!    Have you managed to get tap to click working on the stick pointer at all?


You're welcome!  :Capital Razz: 

sorry, I had never tested "Press to Select".
And touchpad besides LCD is not able to work yet.

thx.

----------


## PilotPaul

Laatest poulsbo-config works fine for me on 2GB Aspire One 751h. Suspend and Plymouth both working fine, and compositing works also.  Only things left still not working for me are Xv and brightness control from the keyboard (works using toolbar applet) - otherwise I'm a happy bunny (until NN comes along at least  :Wink: )! 

Nice job guys.

Paul

----------


## lucazade

> Laatest poulsbo-config works fine for me on 2GB Aspire One 751h. Suspend and Plymouth both working fine, and compositing works also.  Only things left still not working for me are Xv and brightness control from the keyboard (works using toolbar applet) - otherwise I'm a happy bunny (until NN comes along at least )! 
> 
> Nice job guys.
> 
> Paul


Thanks PilotPaul for report, i believe poulsbo-config is release candidate for inclusion.. we'll see next reports.

until NN we should be ok... come on Intel!

i was trying to figure out which is the issue with unity:
these are Hardware Requirements: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExper...reRequirements (look at opengl 1.4, we have 1.2)

attached there is my log with a backtrace, launching "unity -p"
i'll add this stuff to bug report.

----------


## ethouin

Hi everybody!
I need help...
I followed this pocedure to enable compiz:
sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
and add the following option:
Option "ExaNoComposite" "true"
* install this updated poulsbo-config package: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/poul...004um3_all.deb
* install compiz

Now I have my 1101ha blocked on the splash screen (the one with Ubuntu and the dots below.. 
What should I do?

Ok, I got the graphic environment in graphic safe mode... But I am not sure on what I should do now...

thanks

----------


## lucazade

> Hi everybody!
> I need help...
> I followed this pocedure to enable compiz:
> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> and add the following option:
> Option "ExaNoComposite" "true"
> * install this updated poulsbo-config package: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/poul...004um3_all.deb
> * install compiz
> 
> ...


are you referring to lucid i guess..
until splash screen X is not loaded so Exanocomposite doesn't make any differences, start without splash in grub and look at what is wrong.
btw i think your problem is not related with that instruction.

----------


## ethouin

No, Maverick.
I have not used your fix repository. Maybe I should  :Confused: 

I followed the instructions in poulsbo wiki page...

----------


## lucazade

> No, Maverick.
> I have not used your fix repository. Maybe I should 
> 
> I followed the instructions in poulsbo wiki page...


yes you should use the fix reposiory for maverick
that package is only for lucid

----------


## ethouin

Ok, How do I add the repository.. I remember this is somewhere in the previous post, but if you ca be so kind  to indicate it....
Thanks a lot

----------


## neonak

> Probably yes. I wanted to update those packages to the latest EMGD release and test them under maverick, but I haven't had the time yet. RL sucks sometimes.


I understand. Your doing a lot as it is. 




> https://launchpad.net/~shauns/+archive/joggler
> 
> this emgd is updated, haven't tried myself.


I'll try that one tonight and report back. Maybe someone else can benefit.

----------


## emnaki

> Try "vo=vaapi,x11," and don't forget the final ","


I've tried that, but it still gives the same error. Its really strange how mplayer works but an interface does not. Actually I don't have to use gnome-mplayer (though it would be nice if I could), could try another if anyone has other interfaces working. I also tried smplayer. but that gave a black screen.

----------


## lucazade

> Ok, How do I add the repository.. I remember this is somewhere in the previous post, but if you ca be so kind  to indicate it....
> Thanks a lot


sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/fix && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install poulsbo-config

i hope this solves your issue.. by the way try to follow posts here, wiki is updated not so frequently.

----------


## ethouin

I ran the command and now I have a black screen (the screnn is active).
I remember that there was the same problem for another user.. I 'll try to get the post..

----------


## lucazade

> I ran the command and now I have a black screen (the screnn is active).
> I remember that there was the same problem for another user.. I 'll try to get the post..


you had a black screen also before, don't know what's wrong and what kind of mess you have on your pc.
anyway what i told you is safe and tested.

i don't want to be rude, but you installed a wrong poulsbo-config package (a lucid package on maverick) 
knowing there was a maverick fix repository (maybe because you didn't trust it).

----------


## ethouin

No, there is a small difference: now my screen is black. Before there was the ubuntu logo...
I am afraid that I made a big mess and I have to reinstall Maverick...
Thanks for your help...

----------


## lucazade

> No, there is a small difference: now my screen is black. Before there was the ubuntu logo...
> I am afraid that I made a big mess and I have to reinstall Maverick...
> Thanks for your help...


...yes i think you made a mess mixing stuff...

----------


## ethouin

I am reinstalling it. After all this is only a matter of one hour....

----------


## lucazade

> I am reinstalling it. After all this is only a matter of one hour....


 :Smile:  let me know, i'll try to help you if there will be issues (hope not)!

----------


## ethouin

I am planning to follow these steps:
- installing from live cd
- installing ntlmaps (I am behind an ISA proxy at work)
- running the update
- add the gma500/fix repository and update poulsbo
- configuring everything as I prefer...
Any suggestions?

You are better than a lot of help desks  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> I am planning to follow these steps:
> - installing from live cd
> - installing ntlmaps (I am behind an ISA proxy at work)
> - running the update
> - add the gma500/fix repository and update poulsbo
> - configuring everything as I prefer...
> Any suggestions?
> 
> You are better than a lot of help desks


install maverick live cd, add both gma500/ppa and gma500/fix at the same time and then install drivers.
this way you'll install only the updated poulsbo-config.
Keep your fingers crossed and everything will go ok!
thanks for the help desktop compliment! lol

----------


## ethouin

To add both gma500/ppa and gma500/fix, is the following command right?
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/ppa && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/fix && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install poulsbo-config

----------


## lucazade

> To add both gma500/ppa and gma500/fix, is the following command right?
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/ppa && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/fix && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install poulsbo-config


sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/ppa && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/fix && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d poulsbo-config

----------


## ethouin

Ok, poulsbo installed and working!
Great!
Now the boring part.... installing and configuring everything..

----------


## bishop_perth

Has there been any progress as of yet, getting Unity to work with the GMA500?

----------


## lucazade

short answer: no!  :Smile: 

some update:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=2252

bug report:
http://code.google.com/p/gma500/issues/detail?id=39

----------


## skullbocks

Hi everyone! I'm new on this forum and I'm very grateful for your work with the GMA500. Looking for a plymouth workaround I had the same problem of ethouin whit black screen. But I saw that is the line 

```
nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1366x768-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap
```

 causes the blak screen. In fact, removing it and restarting the system works well but without plymouth.. Do you have any ideas to fix it? P.S. I have an Asus 1101HA whit 2 gb ram..

----------


## lucazade

> I had the same problem of ethouin whit black screen.


i don't know if is the same problem of ethouin, he said reinstalled and works, so...

paste on http://paste.ubuntu.com/ these files without removing "nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option...":
/var/log/Xorg.0.log
/var/log/dmesg
/etc/initramfs-tools/modules
/etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash
/etc/default/grub
/etc/modprobe.d/poulsbo.conf

and also the output of:
sudo dpkg -l 'v86d'
sudo dpkg -l 'poulsbo-config'

----------


## ethouin

> i don't know if is the same problem of ethouin, he said reinstalled and works, so...


I confirm that everything is working well... compiz, fn keys (at least for brightness). I have not tried suspend and hibernate..
I am happy now and I won't mix info sources anymore  :Smile:

----------


## skullbocks

Done!

http://paste.ubuntu.com/516341/

However thanks a lot for help!

----------


## skullbocks

> I confirm that everything is working well... compiz, fn keys (at least for brightness). I have not tried suspend and hibernate..
> I am happy now and I won't mix info sources anymore


Did you try the video playback? Because when I'm playing video with vaapi the of the output of any files show me some square... Is the same for you?

----------


## lucazade

> Done!
> 
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/516341/
> 
> However thanks a lot for help!


ok found a issue, maybe something went wrong with an old poulsbo-config

sudo gedit /etc/initramfs-tools/modules

remove this line:
uvesafb mode_option=-24 mtrr=3 scroll=ywrap

and leave only the following
uvesafb mode_option=1366x768-24 mtrr=3 scroll=ywrap

sudo update-initramfs -u

reboot and tell us!
the other files look correct.

----------


## TakeLifeEasy

> I have a DELL mini 10 with GMA 500 chipset running 10.04 and followed all the instructions and I can play videos (VOB files) through mplayer but the PC still freezes (normally 20mins - 1hour into the video). Below is the contents of my xorg.conf file. However, my biggest problem is using mplayer with my WinTV NOVA-T USB stick. I can display TV content for about 10-30 seconds but then the whole PC freezes. Have I missed a step or 2 or is this still a problem with the driver?
> 
> 
> Section "DRI"
> Mode	0666
> EndSection
> 
> Section "Device"
> Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
> ...


Is anyone else having intermittent freezes when playing videos?  Its driving me mad as I am not sure what else to look at.  Just to confirm, the whole computer locks up and the only way out is holding the power button down or Alt+PrintScreen+R+E+I+S+U+B

Many thanks.

----------


## paulocic

I'm using Kubuntu on an Acer AO751h with 2GB of RAM, and plymouth wouldn't work correctly until I installed v86d. You could try it, and if it seems to work for more people, maybe then put it as a required package for installing poulsbo-config.

Cheers

----------


## lucazade

> I'm using Kubuntu on an Acer AO751h with 2GB of RAM, and plymouth wouldn't work correctly until I installed v86d. You could try it, and if it seems to work for more people, maybe then put it as a required package for installing poulsbo-config.
> 
> Cheers


v86d is already included as dependency in poulsbo-config.  :Confused:

----------


## skullbocks

> ok found a issue, maybe something went wrong with an old poulsbo-config
> 
> sudo gedit /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
> 
> remove this line:
> uvesafb mode_option=-24 mtrr=3 scroll=ywrap
> 
> and leave only the following
> uvesafb mode_option=1366x768-24 mtrr=3 scroll=ywrap
> ...


Nothing appen whit this fix... The Screen is still black but plymouth works.

----------


## lucazade

> Nothing appen whit this fix... The Screen is still black but plymouth works.


is it a clean maverick install or upgrade from lucid?

try this


```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get purge psb-kernel-source
sudo apt-get upgrade
sudo apt-get install psb-kernel-source
sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d poulsbo-config
```

----------


## skullbocks

It's clean...

----------


## lucazade

> It's clean...


..ok.. don't understand what dots stand for...

----------


## skullbocks

It's just my way of writing.

----------


## lucazade

> It's just my way of writing.


ok
i finished ideas... if anyone has got ideas and suggestions on how to fix, let me know.
poulsbo-config could remain in fix repo, as doesn't seem to work automagically for everyone.

----------


## paulocic

> v86d is already included as dependency in poulsbo-config.


Is it a dependency only in the gma500/fix repo or also in the gma500? I'm using the gma500 and v86d wasn't installed.  :Think:

----------


## lucazade

> Is it a dependency only in the gma500/fix repo or also in the gma500? I'm using the gma500 and v86d wasn't installed.


only in fix repo, paulocic.
because poulsbo-config package in gma500/fix also includes other fixes needed by v86d plymouth.

----------


## paulocic

> only in fix repo, paulocic.
> because poulsbo-config package in gma500/fix also includes other fixes needed by v86d plymouth.


Ok, I guess I've just had some trouble mixing things up then.

----------


## paulocic

Has anybody managed to use Ekiga with webcam in a computer with the GMA500 chip?

I've tried using the gstreamer-vaapi someone posted some pages ago, and then compiling Ekiga with gstreamer support, but then became stuck with gstreamer's bug of not storing custom video input configurations, thus not allowing the workaround for the webcam to be propagated to Ekiga. Is there another approach for using Ekiga with the webcam?

----------


## borghal

> Has anybody managed to use Ekiga with webcam in a computer with the GMA500 chip?


This works for me on my vaio P. I use Empathy, haven't tried Ekiga:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=1990

Kudos to the great hackers of this forum!

----------


## ethouin

> Did you try the video playback? Because when I'm playing video with vaapi the of the output of any files show me some square... Is the same for you?


Sorry I have not my eeepc with me today. Please tell me how to try it. I am using gnome-mplayer with:
vo=vaapi,x11,
va=vaapi
and it works well.
I'll make the test tonight...

----------


## milanp

> Sorry I have not my eeepc with me today. Please tell me how to try it. I am using gnome-mplayer with:
> vo=vaapi,x11,
> va=vaapi
> and it works well.
> I'll make the test tonight...


I have problems with video playback too.
There are some squares in any divx file that I try to play.
Splash screen,Standby,Compiz  is working.

Youtube is working also.

I reinstalled my Asus T91MT from scratch today with this procedure:
1. Clean install of Ubuntu 10.10
2. Update everything with Update manager
3. run the
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/ppa && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/fix && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d poulsbo-config
4. accept the new updates for gma500.

and still have problems with video playback.

I even tried to remove and install the mplayer but this did not fix anything.

Checked the mplayer.conf and I have:
vo=vaapi,x11,
va=vaapi

I would like to fix video playback.Or I will need to go back to 9.10  :Sad:

----------


## skullbocks

> Sorry I have not my eeepc with me today. Please tell me how to try it. I am using gnome-mplayer with:
> vo=vaapi,x11,
> va=vaapi
> and it works well.
> I'll make the test tonight...


I have the same milanp's problem. I tried mplayer and vlc also disabling compiz.. But the problem still remains! Is the same for you?

----------


## zehjotkah

I can report that after I made an apt-get update and upgrade Plymouth is now working on my Nokia Booklet 3G!

(Brightness key still won't do, but I'm fine with that. Maybe others not. They are situated on F7 and F8 key if that helps)

----------


## lucazade

> I can report that after I made an apt-get update and upgrade Plymouth is now working on my Nokia Booklet 3G!
> 
> (Brightness key still won't do, but I'm fine with that. Maybe others not. They are situated on F7 and F8 key if that helps)


good news!
unfortunately not all reports are positive and for me it is difficult to understand where is a problem related to fixed poulsbo-config and where is not ("...")

about brightness keys, it seems to fix only for asus, not acer or nokia.

just for reference:
it is known to work well (without additional hacks) on
acer751h (1gb and 2gb)
Nokia Booklet 3G
Asus T91MT (with some vaapi video glitches, would be nice to know if these persist also without gma500/fix)
Asus 1101ha

try this package on a test partition because is a test package.

----------


## jbernardo

> good news!
> unfortunately not all reports are positive and for me it is difficult to understand where is a problem related to fixed poulsbo-config and where is not ("...")
> 
> about brightness keys, it seems to fix only for asus, not acer or nokia.
> 
> just for reference:
> it is known to work well (without additional hacks) on
> acer751h (1gb and 2gb)
> Nokia Booklet 3G
> ...


Sorry Luca, but for the 1101HA only if it works under gnome, under kde I can't get the brightness keys working.  :Sad:

----------


## lucazade

> Sorry Luca, but for the 1101HA only if it works under gnome, under kde I can't get the brightness keys working.


hi jbernardo!

if i remember well mfonville using gnome and 1101ha was ok with these:
"acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor"

you with 1101ha and kde were using only:
"acpi_osi=Linux"
correct?

ilyakon with Dell Mini 12 fixed hotkeys with: 
"acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_skip_timer_override"

i hoped putting all of these fixed for all netbooks, but doesn't seems to be the case!

any suggestion?
we should detect DE and netbook brand?

(official bug report is here if anyone need: http://code.google.com/p/gma500/issues/detail?id=10)

----------


## lucazade

Phoronix: Here's Another Intel Poulsbo Linux Driver...
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item&px=ODY5Mw

----------


## jbernardo

> hi jbernardo!
> 
> if i remember well mfonville using gnome and 1101ha was ok with these:
> "acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor"
> 
> you with 1101ha and kde were using only:
> "acpi_osi=Linux"
> correct?
> 
> ...


I tried all of them...  :Sad:  I'll keep checking, even to see if I can find what is broken and if we can provide the working interface again in the psb kernel module.

----------


## jbernardo

> Phoronix: Here's Another Intel Poulsbo Linux Driver...
> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item&px=ODY5Mw





> Before getting too excited though, this Poulsbo driver is intended to  just be a stub and really provides nothing besides enabling the ACPI  backlight control sysfs entry files. That's it. This 80-line Linux  kernel driver comes out of Novell by Chun-Yi Lee and is open-source,  albeit it's incredibly simple and doesn't do much.


Let's hope that at least it won't break the psb driver...

----------


## prankster_mk

Hello guys!
I got a problem after updating mplayer with the update-manager. After installation the program doesn't work and "stopped" appears in the mplayer window. 

My kernel is 2.6.35-power+18-generic.

Thanks!

----------


## lucazade

> Hello guys!
> I got a problem after updating mplayer with the update-manager. After installation the program doesn't work and "stopped" appears in the mplayer window. 
> 
> My kernel is 2.6.35-power+18-generic.
> 
> Thanks!


mplayer (vaapi) from our ppa?
could you paste on http://paste.ubuntu.com/ the output of

vainfo

and the output of:

mplayer -vo vaapi -va vaapi filename.mpg

(where filename.mpg is the video you have problem with it)

----------


## lucazade

> I tried all of them...  I'll keep checking, even to see if I can find what is broken and if we can provide the working interface again in the psb kernel module.


i was sure you had hotkeys working.
i can tune brightness with acer only playing a lot with panel applet (i have to right click on it once opened otherwise any other click close is automatically!)

----------


## prankster_mk

> mplayer (vaapi) from our ppa?
> could you paste on http://paste.ubuntu.com/ the output of
> 
> vainfo
> 
> and the output of:
> 
> mplayer -vo vaapi -va vaapi filename.mpg
> 
> (where filename.mpg is the video you have problem with it)


Yes the one from your ppa. I pasted it, I hope to have done in the right way...

----------


## lucazade

> Yes the one from your ppa. I pasted it, I hope to have done in the right way...


can't find the link to your paste
check in browser history which is the resulting page on http://paste.ubuntu.com/
and tell us!   :Smile:

----------


## prankster_mk

> can't find the link to your paste
> check in browser history which is the resulting page on http://paste.ubuntu.com/
> and tell us!


Oh sorry... If I've understood like this will be the right way: http://paste.ubuntu.com/516967

----------


## lucazade

> Oh sorry... If I've understood like this will be the right way: http://paste.ubuntu.com/516967


thanks now it is correct
you don't have some libraries installed

please paste this in terminal

sudo updatedb

and after

locate libva

then paste this output on paste.ubuntu.com again!

----------


## nwgray

lucazade - you rock dude!!!! I downloaded your iso last night and installed it on my Nokia booklet 3G. I haven't tested everything yet but I knew it was great when the install screen came up using the correct resolution. 

Thanks for helping me leave the land of 800x600!

----------


## prankster_mk

> thanks now it is correct
> you don't have some libraries installed
> 
> please paste this in terminal
> 
> sudo updatedb
> 
> and after
> 
> ...


Did it! http://paste.ubuntu.com/516977

here you are!

----------


## prankster_mk

> thanks now it is correct
> you don't have some libraries installed
> 
> please paste this in terminal
> 
> sudo updatedb
> 
> and after
> 
> ...


did it! http://paste.ubuntu.com/516977

Here you are!

----------


## lucazade

> Did it! http://paste.ubuntu.com/516977
> 
> here you are!


let me guess: this is a lucid->maverick installation with mplayer-vaapi installed from automatic script (or maybe my old lucid modified cd based on that script)
because i see libva-driver-i965
this is a pain in the ***.. that script (if i remember made by kanoticx) installed libva in a non orthodox way and difficult to fix without reinstall.
you should use libva from our repo only.. try to reinstall libva
(thinking about a better solution..)

----------


## prankster_mk

> let me guess: this is a lucid->maverick installation with mplayer-vaapi installed from automatic script (or maybe my old lucid modified cd based on that script)
> because i see libva-driver-i965
> this is a pain in the ***.. that script (if i remember made by kanoticx) installed libva in a non orthodox way and difficult to fix without reinstall.
> you should use libva from our repo only.. try to reinstall libva
> (thinking about a better solution..)


mmm... lucid installation and kanotix's script. So I need to reinstall? damn!

Anyway i need to go! Thanks a lot, I'll try a.s.a.p!

----------


## lucazade

> lucazade - you rock dude!!!! I downloaded your iso last night and installed it on my Nokia booklet 3G. I haven't tested everything yet but I knew it was great when the install screen came up using the correct resolution. 
> 
> Thanks for helping me leave the land of 800x600!


i'm glad it helped you!
anyway this land is not without obstacles!

----------


## lucazade

> mmm... lucid installation and kanotix's script. So I need to reinstall? damn!
> 
> Anyway i need to go! Thanks a lot, I'll try a.s.a.p!


you could try removing libva and mplayer (which should remove poulsbo-drivers as well) and reinstall libva and mplayer from ppa (alongside drivers!)
i remember i fought a lot!
maybe someone else has a better solution.

----------


## prankster_mk

> you could try removing libva and mplayer (which should remove poulsbo-drivers as well) and reinstall libva and mplayer from ppa (alongside drivers!)
> i remember i fought a lot!
> maybe someone else has a better solution.


so I need to uninstall both libva and mplayer and try installing them again?

Between the un/installing process should I reboot or not?

----------


## lucazade

> so I need to uninstall both libva and mplayer and try installing them again?


yes, all libva-* packages and mplayer and reinstall them from ppa




> Between the un/installing process should I reboot or not?


don't think it is necessary for this stuff

----------


## prankster_mk

> yes, all libva-* packages and mplayer and reinstall them from ppa
> 
> 
> 
> don't think it is necessary for this stuff


You rock!
It seems to work, even if the movie starts slowly and then it improves speed...

Another question: after updating kernel to 2.6.32-25, when I boot I read: resuming libgcrypt 1.4.4. Anything other strange in your opinion?

Thanks really a lot!

----------


## lucazade

> You rock!
> It seems to work, even if the movie starts slowly and then it improves speed...
> 
> Another question: after updating kernel to 2.6.32-25, when I boot I read: resuming libgcrypt 1.4.4. Anything other strange in your opinion?
> 
> Thanks really a lot!


i have a reminiscence of uswsusp workaround, i believe libgcrypt is related to that fix.
not sure anyway!

----------


## jbernardo

> i was sure you had hotkeys working.
> i can tune brightness with acer only playing a lot with panel applet (i have to right click on it once opened otherwise any other click close is automatically!)


Brightness for me works only with the panel applet. And it usually resets to maximum brightness when I plug/unplug, resume, etc. I always need to move again the slider to get the brightness back to what I want.

----------


## simplygades

Since I saw the conversation about mplayer above, I have the gma500/ppa version installed, but my subtitles appear totally unreadable ( a  bunch of lines actually). Does this occur to someone else too? Is there a magic setting I've missed perhaps? Thanks!

----------


## yeahitsmeagain

> hi jbernardo!
> 
> if i remember well mfonville using gnome and 1101ha was ok with these:
> "acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor"
> 
> you with 1101ha and kde were using only:
> "acpi_osi=Linux"
> correct?
> 
> ...


My Dell Mini 12 is a real puzzle.  I use the settings above and before the update Luca referenced in #2131, the brightness hotkeys didn't work but screen was bright.  After that update, the hotkeys work but I can't get the screen anywhere near as bright as it was before.  

I obviously have the brightness set to max.  I checked the bios, all around the control panel, etc but can't find a place to crank it up.  Any ideas?

----------


## ethouin

> i have a reminiscence of uswsusp workaround, i believe libgcrypt is related to that fix.
> not sure anyway!


Yes, the writing "resuming libgcrypt 1.4.4. " occurs when you use the uswsusp workaround in lucid and in maverick.
I had this before on these two distro, before reinstalling everything two days ago..
Now with a clean install, I do not have it, but as I do not use suspend, I do not know if suspend works...

----------


## prankster_mk

> Yes, the writing "resuming libgcrypt 1.4.4. " occurs when you use the uswsusp workaround in lucid and in maverick.
> I had this before on these two distro, before reinstalling everything two days ago..
> Now with a clean install, I do not have it, but as I do not use suspend, I do not know if suspend works...


So nothing to do for solving the issue without reinstalling???
thank u

----------


## lucazade

> So nothing to do for solving the issue without reinstalling???
> thank u


It's only a warning, not an error.. what kind of problem do you have?
if it is only the warning bother you, look in the wiki and switch from uswsusp workaround to 99video workaround.

----------


## prankster_mk

> It's only a warning, not an error.. what kind of problem do you have?
> if it is only the warning bother you, look in the wiki and switch from uswsusp workaround to 99video workaround.


No problem, I suppose... just a few of seconds more for booting.

----------


## mdx

> Brightness for me works only with the panel applet. And it usually resets to maximum brightness when I plug/unplug, resume, etc. I always need to move again the slider to get the brightness back to what I want.


why didnt u use the up/down keys? click the brightness applet only once - use up/down and if its like u want, click the applet again 

i am on a acer 0751

----------


## lucazade

> why didnt u use the up/down keys? click the brightness applet only once - use up/down and if its like u want, click the applet again 
> 
> i am on a acer 0751


 :Capital Razz: 
thanks, this is easier to use..tried everything but up/down!

----------


## tista

Hi, luca.

I can report the results of GMA500/fix's Poulsbo-config.

[machine] VAIO P (VPCP11AKJ)
[Ubuntu] Maverick netbook edition
[GMA500/ppa] newest packages applied
[GMA500/fix] newest poulsbo-config applied
[kernel options in grub] quiet splash i8042.nopnp i8042.noloop mem=1920mb nohz=off rootflags=data=writeback,nobh pci=nocrs acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_skip_timer nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1600x768-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap

results:
[backlight hotkeys] excellent, I can change it by Fn+F5/F6.
[plymouth in native resolution] excellent, by using GMA500/fix's Poulsbo-config.

issues:
[backlight flushing on boot] I can edit /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf like this
MODULES=most to MODULES=dep
So finally there's no flushing. Maybe it will be caused by conflict within some kernel modules? I don't know why...
in dmesg shows almost same, but something may be changed.
[LCD/VGA Hotkey doesn't work] so I have to killall Xorg and login, then it can be changed by Gnome's monitor tool. I'm continuing to search the way it works.

conclusion:
thanks a lot for your work.
and I finally decide to make plymouth stop, because of boot-time. I need more faster. and stopping some other daemons, too. My VAIO P goes faster boot like this:
http://usamimi.info/~linux/d/up/up0650.png

----------


## tracey_pooh

Just wanted to report much goodness  :Guitar:  (for first time!) with poulsbo and h/ware video acceleration for:

*Sony P-Series*
 (specifically: win7 era P788K, 8" 1600x768 display, 2B RAM, GMA 500, 64GB SSD)

I had been using Lucid (10.4) and just upped to *Meerkat (10.10).*
I'd never gotten video acceleration to work before and was stuck w/ ~1-5 fps video  :Sad: 

Doing the now de rigeur:

sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/ppa && sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d poulsbo-config
bricked my vaio 8-( well, i mean, it gave me root login w/o X/windows ability but... 8-p)
but 2-3 apt-get remove, reinstalls, hunting google later, found the apparent saviour (I did 1000mb from 2000mb recommended at http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/fix-i...aphics-in.html):

sudo nano /etc/default/grub
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash mem=1000mb acpi_osi=Linux"
sudo update-grub
booted clean!  *immediately* got ability to use proprietary vaio accessory to output VGA to external monitor (a first!) and brightness up/down hotkeys working.  (brightness to work even at all!)
but best of all, video and appearance *and everything* (moving windows, starting applications) was *so much faster* visually!

cmd-line video playback with:

sudo apt-get remove  mplayer
sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer gecko-mediaplayer
so this is *all* i have done, aside from starting w/ vanilla install (with just a few changes to help w/ SSD instead of HD) of lucid upgraded to meerkat.
(personally, i'm still working on getting suspend/resume to work (seems to work but the display doesn't come back on -- been like this the whole time) and to get hibernate to work -- prolly will go with some kinda memory stick to dump to)

rox on!
THANKS lucazade and everyone for all the help and work!  buh-bye win7 4ever!

yay video on makeup-case sized mini-laptops!

----------


## lucazade

thanks guys for detailed reports, really appreciated and useful!

----------


## GoRaXaN

Any idea about when the new poulsbo-config package will be in the oficial gma500 repository?

----------


## discoltk

> Just wanted to report much goodness  (for first time!) with poulsbo and h/ware video acceleration for:
> 
> *Sony P-Series*
>  (specifically: win7 era P788K, 8" 1600x768 display, 2B RAM, GMA 500, 64GB SSD)
> 
> 
> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash mem=1000mb acpi_osi=Linux"
> sudo update-grub!


You should increase mem=1000mb to something like mem=2000mb

I have same/similar device and that works for me.  Only thing that doesn't work is suspend.

----------


## tracey_pooh

ah, ok, thanks!

(I was thinking that was some kind of "maximum ram to use for graphics" setting but i guess that is a generic setting the bootloader to let it know how much physical ram is in the machine?)

I'll give it a try!

(I'm trying to setup a memory stick swapfile for hibernate next....  :Cool:

----------


## tracey_pooh

hi discoltk,

i've gotten suspend and resume to mostly work, best i can tell,
after trying this (seemed to be better)

 sudo mv /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video /usr/lib/pm-utils/99video

only issue i'm having is i can't seem to get the display to fully draw / wake right
(it seems backlight, but dark).  latest test, tried sleep while playing audio,
and upon resume, the audio resumed (good sign, yay!)
but again, no vid in the laptop or thru the VGA out adaptor, still
(i *think* that before i setup poulsbo i wouldn't even get that close to resume
 working...)

let me know if you dig up anything and i will, too!

----------


## tracey_pooh

bleah...  memory stick doesn't seem to be visible to ubuntu for me.
and neither does my SDHC 32G card -- and that's new 
(SDHC card was usable previously in lucid and w/o poulsbo changes)

wondering about the poulsbo changes, hmm...

----------


## lucazade

> bleah...  memory stick doesn't seem to be visible to ubuntu for me.
> and neither does my SDHC 32G card -- and that's new 
> (SDHC card was usable previously in lucid and w/o poulsbo changes)
> 
> wondering about the poulsbo changes, hmm...


hi
it seems your are using plain gma500 ppa and not fix ppa that contains some pci tweaks and memory allocation settings.

so, i don't think gma500 ppa *could* create problem with a card reader, it is, imho, not strictly related to it (gfx card <--> pci adaptor).

you should investigate about card reader drivers.. .. easier way try a plain livecd, see if it works and how!  :Smile: 


note: looking at some post before there was some hints by tista about vaio memory stick
have you tried them? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=2218
this kind of workaround will not be included in gma500 repo because is not related to video drivers, should be added manually!

----------


## tista

> bleah...  memory stick doesn't seem to be visible to ubuntu for me.
> and neither does my SDHC 32G card -- and that's new 
> (SDHC card was usable previously in lucid and w/o poulsbo changes)
> 
> wondering about the poulsbo changes, hmm...


Hi, Tracey.

I've never check MemoryStick yet.
but I suppose the some events may be shown in dmesg, if slot is available...
Put memorystick into the slot, then you gotta check dmesg !

----------


## tista

> hi
> it seems your are using plain gma500 ppa and not fix ppa that contains some pci tweaks and memory allocation settings.
> 
> so, i don't think gma500 ppa *could* create problem with a card reader, it is, imho, not strictly related to it (gfx card <--> pci adaptor).
> 
> you should investigate about card reader drivers.. .. easier way try a plain livecd, see if it works and how! 
> 
> 
> note: looking at some post before there was some hints by tista about vaio memory stick
> ...


Hi, luca.

My post was about "Point Stick", is similar to IBM's "trackpoint".
yeah, they are really complicated in except VAIO users.

----------


## lucazade

> Hi, luca.
> 
> My post was about "Point Stick", is similar to IBM's "trackpoint".
> yeah, they are really complicated in except VAIO users.


my bad, next time i'll check better!  :Wink:

----------


## jurekiteresa

Hi

I found solution for video in skype from :

http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=328901

apt-get install libx11-dev gcc
Download skype_x11_32bit_script_04_2009.tar from:
http://forum.skype.com/index.php?app...tach_id=63601&
unrar file,
logon as root,
change directory to unrar folder,
make
and after that finaly skype works with x11 instead xv.


Regards

Jurek

----------


## jurekiteresa

I found also solution for flash and Google-chrome and chromium from:

http://code.google.com/p/chromium/is...etail?id=24507

* install gnome-mplayer and gecko-mediaplayer

* tune gnome-mplayer settings like the following screenshots:

http://lukaszklich.pl/wp-content/upl...api_output.png

http://lukaszklich.pl/wp-content/upl...5/vaapi_va.png

(This should already be automatically done by the gnome-mplayer package from the gma500 repository)And change settings the same 

Logon as root and rename all gecko**.so plugins into Gecko**.so

in folder

/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins

Install script from http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/50771

And finally video from youtube works by gecko-mediaplayer with vaapi in google-chrome or chromium.

Regards

Jurek

----------


## lucazade

> I found also solution for flash and Google-chrome and chromium from...


Tried but I get only a black screen with audio.
Renamed all gecko plugins (about :Razz: lugins find them), installed greasmonkey script, gnome-mplayer settings are ok.
Firefox solution works w/o issues so I can't find what's wrong, this script seems to allow to choose also video quality.
suggestions jurekiteresa?

----------


## jurekiteresa

Hi

I don't know. I have Aspire One 751 2GB RAM.
It works now on Lubuntu 10.10, before on Sidux.
I use the same method on desktop with Nvidia and Sidux without any problems.

Drivers installed by:
add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d poulsbo-config

Regards

Jurek

----------


## lucazade

> Hi
> 
> I don't know. I have Aspire One 751 2GB RAM.
> It works now on Lubuntu 10.10, before on Sidux.
> I use the same method on desktop with Nvidia and Sidux without any problems...


Ok found what's wrong here..
i had to remove also all libtotem-* plugins, this way it use gnome-mplayer vaapi instead of totem.
thanks for reporting!

----------


## lucazade

I've upgraded maverick test partition on my acer up to natty.
Psb drivers (still) work mostly because there are no major xorg updates yet!

Only issue i've found is psb-kernel-source module cannot compile against natty stock kernel (2.6.36). At the moment i'm using 2.6.35 from maverick.
Opened a bug here, any help is appreciated.

I hope unity news announced today (unity as default shell and compiz instead of mutter) will help our unity incompatibilty...we will see!  :Smile:

----------


## tista

Hi, luca.



> I hope unity news announced today


I hope that,too!!

----------


## tracey_pooh

> You should increase mem=1000mb to something like mem=2000mb
> 
> I have same/similar device and that works for me.  Only thing that doesn't work is suspend.



Do you happen to not have a swap partition or file (that is the case for me)?
I had been hoping to try to go with no swap on the SSD
and to use a memory stick to add a swapfile onto for hibernate.

Given that I can't seem to get the card readers working (not sure if it's maverick or maverick plus the gma500 ppa) I can try to use a USB stick next...

----------


## tracey_pooh

> hi
> it seems your are using plain gma500 ppa and not fix ppa that contains some pci tweaks and memory allocation settings.
> 
> so, i don't think gma500 ppa *could* create problem with a card reader, it is, imho, not strictly related to it (gfx card <--> pci adaptor).
> 
> you should investigate about card reader drivers.. .. easier way try a plain livecd, see if it works and how!



thanks for some ideas!

i'm guessing that is about right.  how do i go about trying the "fix ppa" instead?  is it like some of the steps that "sammyboy405" mention at the start of this thread?

i'll poke around a bit more with trying a USB stick to see if i can get a swapfile on it to try to make suspend/resume and hibernate work.  after that i could try reverting the gma500 ppa stuff to verify if plain maverick allows flash memory card slots (SDHC and MemStick Pro Duo) to work -- i'm *guessing* it will since IIRC the USB ports were working then for unplugging external mouse and replugging it in...

----------


## tracey_pooh

> thanks for some ideas!
> 
> i'm guessing that is about right.  how do i go about trying the "fix ppa" instead?  is it like some of the steps that "sammyboy405" mention at the start of this thread?
> 
> i'll poke around a bit more with trying a USB stick to see if i can get a swapfile on it to try to make suspend/resume and hibernate work.  after that i could try reverting the gma500 ppa stuff to verify if plain maverick allows flash memory card slots (SDHC and MemStick Pro Duo) to work -- i'm *guessing* it will since IIRC the USB ports were working then for unplugging external mouse and replugging it in...



OK, none of my flash drives seem to want to read on the USB.  But I think i found the "fix ppa" instructions

sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/ppa && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/fix && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d poulsbo-config

tried that **WOW**
really cooler bootup sequence hi-resolution pixels action!
USB flash drives, SDHC card slot, *and* MemoryStick card slot *all* working now, go figure!
USB plugging in and out just fine now.
AND OMG sleep/resume WORK!!   (This is the first time *ever* for me and Linux on VAIO P Series)
WOOOHOOO!

Go lucazade!!  :KDE Star: 

(and brightness hotkeys, VGA out to monitor, continue to work)

i think the only 2 things left on my wishlist are: 
  - hibernate (burden on me to setup swapfile, etc.)
  - (any hints/suggestions?) get it to output 1600x1200 to external monitor (but I can live with current 1152x864 output that it is doing now)

This is soooooo  :Popcorn:

----------


## lucazade

> This is soooooo


LOL
hey, have you seen fix/ppa is shareware? it is limited to 30 days... hehehe
joking!  :Wink: 

it seems time to merge fix ppa into mainline.. am i missing something? any other problem?

----------


## discoltk

> LOL
> hey, have you seen fix/ppa is shareware? it is limited to 30 days... hehehe
> joking! 
> 
> it seems time to merge fix ppa into mainline.. am i missing something? any other problem?


Awesome, moved 99video and did dpkg reconfigure on poulsbo-config, and now suspend works!

Only nitpicky issue I haven't tried to track down yet is after I login gnome takes longer to come up than it did before switching to fix/ppa.  I'll try to so some work to determine where its spending the few extra seconds.  Very happy though, thanks for the hard work!

----------


## ethouin

Hi,
I have seen a news about new kernel version(2.6.36). I do not remember the actual version (2.6.35??)...
When it will be available to update our systems, will it be necessary to run again "add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d poulsbo-config" or will it be ok?
Thanks

----------


## lucazade

> Hi,
> I have seen a news about new kernel version(2.6.36). I do not remember the actual version (2.6.35??)...
> When it will be available to update our systems, will it be necessary to run again "add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d poulsbo-config" or will it be ok?
> Thanks


Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick ships 2.6.35-xx, next ubuntu 11.04 Natty will ship 2.6.36-xx.
I was referring to Natty release that i tried here in pre-alpha state.. if there will  be a way to use 2.6.36 also in maverick i'll add instruction in wiki. (i doubt it will happen soon anyway because of a bug)

----------


## lucazade

> Only nitpicky issue I haven't tried to track down yet is after I login gnome takes longer to come up than it did before switching to fix/ppa.  I'll try to so some work to determine where its spending the few extra seconds.  Very happy though, thanks for the hard work!


let us know if you find something (i've noticed it too)!

----------


## jbernardo

> LOL
> hey, have you seen fix/ppa is shareware? it is limited to 30 days... hehehe
> joking! 
> 
> it seems time to merge fix ppa into mainline.. am i missing something? any other problem?


You're doing a great job, man!
Now, for me that the only thing missing (besides Xv) is to get the brightness keys to work under kde... Seems like I'll have to be the one investigating it, as nobody else here is using kde or reporting the same problems.

----------


## PilotPaul

I'd say its ready for general release. My Acer Aspire One 751h (2GB), running Maverick, is working really well now, poulsbo-config does all the necessary tweaks. Brightness control is fine using the toolbar applet although the keys still don't work, and I would love to have Xv working (I'd have a go at fixing it myself but my programming skills are about 25 years out of date!), but otherwise I'm very pleased with it.

Well done!

Paul

----------


## lucazade

> I've upgraded maverick test partition on my acer up to natty.
> Psb drivers (still) work mostly because there are no major xorg updates yet!
> 
> Only issue i've found is psb-kernel-source module cannot compile against natty stock kernel (2.6.36). At the moment i'm using 2.6.35 from maverick.
> Opened a bug here, any help is appreciated.


patch landed  :Smile: 

new bzr repository opened: https://code.launchpad.net/~gma500/+junk/gma500-natty

asap i'll upload natty packages to gma500 ppa

----------


## tracey_pooh

> Awesome, moved 99video and did dpkg reconfigure on poulsbo-config, and now suspend works!
> 
> Only nitpicky issue I haven't tried to track down yet is after I login gnome takes longer to come up than it did before switching to fix/ppa.  I'll try to so some work to determine where its spending the few extra seconds.  Very happy though, thanks for the hard work!


yah, i confirm that, too

"poulbo-config" (et al) before the fix was faster than after the fix for me, too, in terms of login.
of course, i'll taking *working 100%* linux any day!   :Cool:

----------


## tracey_pooh

> LOL
> hey, have you seen fix/ppa is shareware? it is limited to 30 days... hehehe
> joking! 
> 
> it seems time to merge fix ppa into mainline.. am i missing something? any other problem?



seems time to me, too!
*everything* is working that i tested.
(me continue trying to get hibernate to work seems unrelated and due to me being stubborn about trying to make a swapfile for hibernate work on a card in a removable flash slot (instead of onboard SSD)  :Cool:  )

----------


## milanp

> good news!
> unfortunately not all reports are positive and for me it is difficult to understand where is a problem related to fixed poulsbo-config and where is not ("...")
> 
> about brightness keys, it seems to fix only for asus, not acer or nokia.
> 
> just for reference:
> it is known to work well (without additional hacks) on
> acer751h (1gb and 2gb)
> Nokia Booklet 3G
> ...


@Lucazade

I did a clean install on my T91MT and installed the drivers without gma500/fix. I can see the video glitches in every video file I try to play.
I went even further, installed the 10.04 with and without gma500/fix. 
The result was still the same. I still had the problems with video playback.
Any solution/idea for us, unlucky ASUS T91MT owners ?

----------


## lucazade

> @Lucazade
> 
> I did a clean install on my T91MT and installed the drivers without gma500/fix. I can see the video glitches in every video file I try to play.
> I went even further, installed the 10.04 with and without gma500/fix. 
> The result was still the same. I still had the problems with video playback.
> Any solution/idea for us, unlucky ASUS T91MT owners ?


Maybe any touchscreen drivers? just wondering?

----------


## tracey_pooh

> seems time to me, too!
> *everything* is working that i tested.
> (me continue trying to get hibernate to work seems unrelated and due to me being stubborn about trying to make a swapfile for hibernate work on a card in a removable flash slot (instead of onboard SSD)  )



I'm *pretty* sure, BTW, that the graphics performance has dropped noticeably (dropping more frames due to video not being able to keep up) with the ppa fix compared to just the ppa (w/o updated fix)?  Or maybe it's something else and coincidental.  I just tried dropping the grub "mem=1920mb" to "mem=1700mb" and rebooting, just to see if it was related to me going from "mem=1000mb" to "mem=1920mb" and that didn't seem to do anything.

Just thought I'd mention it in case others have observed this, too.

----------


## lucazade

> I'm *pretty* sure, BTW, that the graphics performance has dropped noticeably (dropping more frames due to video not being able to keep up) with the ppa fix compared to just the ppa (w/o updated fix)?  Or maybe it's something else and coincidental.  I just tried dropping the grub "mem=1920mb" to "mem=1700mb" and rebooting, just to see if it was related to me going from "mem=1000mb" to "mem=1920mb" and that didn't seem to do anything.
> 
> Just thought I'd mention it in case others have observed this, too.


glxgears and gtkperf could give us some numbers,
here performance are _really_ the same.
try to remove also other grub parameters and test

look at this post for more details.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...34#post9764634

I Haven't received any other complaints about this.. please check!
(Just to make things clear in poulsbo-config in gma500/fix, now moved into mainline repo,
 are included only the workarounds and fixes reported in wiki)

----------


## lucazade

*Natty updates:
*Drivers for Natty 11.04 are available in gma500/fix ppa repo.
Are compatible also with stock 2.6.36 kernel (initially not supported).

Haven't found other problems at the moment, work and perform like lucid and maverick.. i hope natty will stick with xorg 1.9 and kernel 2.6.36 but i doubt.
Maybe it will switch to xorg 1.10 and kernel 2.6.38 (some info here) and this wil probably brake something.
note: this repo lacks atm only mplayer-vaapi related packages (todo list)

*Poulsbo-config:
*Poulsbo-config moved from fix repository to main gma500/ppa thanks to a lot of positive feedbacks here on forum, on google form (look at wiki) and via emails.

----------


## milanp

> Maybe any touchscreen drivers? just wondering?


I did not install anything for touchscreen  :Sad:

----------


## tista

> *Natty updates:
> *Drivers for Natty 11.04 are available in gma500/fix ppa repo.
> Are compatible also with stock 2.6.36 kernel (initially not supported).
> 
> Haven't found other problems at the moment, work and perform like lucid and maverick.. i hope natty will stick with xorg 1.9 and kernel 2.6.36 but i doubt.
> Maybe it will switch to xorg 1.10 and kernel 2.6.38 (some info here) and this wil probably brake something.
> note: this repo lacks atm only mplayer-vaapi related packages (todo list)
> 
> *Poulsbo-config:
> *Poulsbo-config moved from fix repository to main gma500/ppa thanks to a lot of positive feedbacks here on forum, on google form (look at wiki) and via emails.


Hi, luca.

Happy update Poulsbo-config !!  :Capital Razz: 

I'm glad to join reporting !

----------


## milanp

> Since I saw the conversation about mplayer above, I have the gma500/ppa version installed, but my subtitles appear totally unreadable ( a  bunch of lines actually). Does this occur to someone else too? Is there a magic setting I've missed perhaps? Thanks!


@Lucazade

I seems that my video playback problem is related to subtitles.
If I remove the subtitles everything works OK.
I can even play full HD videos w/o any problems.
So Simplagades is not alone with the subtitle problem.
Does anybody else have this problem ? Any ideas ?

----------


## jbernardo

> @Lucazade
> 
> I seems that my video playback problem is related to subtitles.
> If I remove the subtitles everything works OK.
> I can even play full HD videos w/o any problems.
> So Simplagades is not alone with the subtitle problem.
> Does anybody else have this problem ? Any ideas ?


Someone traced most subtitles problems to some restriction on having them working only when the movie is scaled to multiples of 16 pixels, horizontally and vertically. I never had the time to check on it.

----------


## milanp

> Someone traced most subtitles problems to some restriction on having them working only when the movie is scaled to multiples of 16 pixels, horizontally and vertically. I never had the time to check on it.


It seems that using the  svn build of mplayer solves that problem.
I installed it and the subtitles are displayed correctly.
Will check tonight if this version breaks something else.

----------


## jbernardo

> It seems that using the  svn build of mplayer solves that problem.
> I installed it and the subtitles are displayed correctly.
> Will check tonight if this version breaks something else.


Did you get the vaapi patches to apply to the latest svn build of mplayer? Because I found in the mplayer mailing list a patch that applies to recent (< 2 months) versions but then I only get a black screen.

----------


## dibujante

> *Poulsbo-config:
> *Poulsbo-config moved from fix repository to main gma500/ppa thanks to a lot of positive feedbacks here on forum, on google form (look at wiki) and via emails.


Thanks for the update!

What about that build of poulsbo-config that enables compiz? Has that been merged into mainline/will it ever be merged into mainline? Compiz is really useful for using avant window manager, so I'm hesitant to upgrade my poulsbo-config until I know that the new one will work with compiz.

----------


## lucazade

> Thanks for the update!
> 
> What about that build of poulsbo-config that enables compiz? Has that been merged into mainline/will it ever be merged into mainline? Compiz is really useful for using avant window manager, so I'm hesitant to upgrade my poulsbo-config until I know that the new one will work with compiz.


This build enable compiz. Don't worry!

----------


## jurekiteresa

Hi

Yesterday I ran this script :

http://kanotix.com/files/fix/mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt

Unfortunately I still cannot watch avi, xvid files with subtitles by mplayer or gnome-mplayer, smplayer.
Subtitles are completely unreadable.

Please advice because I read that someone could watch video files with subtitles without any problems.

Regards

Jurek

----------


## MFonville

> Hi
> 
> Yesterday I ran this script :
> 
> http://kanotix.com/files/fix/mplayer-vaapi-latest.txt
> 
> Unfortunately I still cannot watch avi, xvid files with subtitles by mplayer or gnome-mplayer, smplayer.
> Subtitles are completely unreadable.
> 
> ...


In the mplayer version of the gma500 ppa we by default pass -*** as parameter for subtitles to fix possible problems.
Maybe you can also try to do this on your own compiled/with script generated version?

----------


## MFonville

> In the mplayer version of the gma500 ppa we by default pass -*** as parameter for subtitles to fix possible problems.
> Maybe you can also try to do this on your own compiled/with script generated version?


Nice, by default the anti-swear removes the paramater. So I will put it now with underscores between it: -a_s_s

----------


## jurekiteresa

Hi

Could you give me more detailes?
I don't know how change it.

Regards

Jurek

----------


## jbernardo

> Hi
> 
> Could you give me more detailes?
> I don't know how change it.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jurek


I'll post my ~/.mplayer/config file, it might help. Just replace *** with an "a" and two "s", as the idiotic prudish filter on the ubuntu forums doesn't like it.


```
# Write your default config options here!
font=/usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-liberation/Liberation/LiberationSans-Regular.ttf
subfont-text-scale=2.5

#vc=coreserv,
subcp=enca:pt:ISO-8859-1
***=true
embeddedfonts=true
***-line-spacing=0
***-font-scale=1
font="Liberation Sans"
#subfont-autoscale=0
#subfont-osd-scale=20
#subfont-text-scale=20
#subpos=100
#cache=2000
ss=28

fs=true
vo=vaapi,x11,
va=vaapi

***-styles=/home/user/.mplayer/styles.***
```

And my styles.*** file is as follows:


```
[Script Info]
ScriptType: v4.00+
Collisions: Normal

[V4+ Styles]
Format: Name, Fontname, Fontsize, PrimaryColour, BackColour, OutlineColour, Bold, Italic, Alignment, BorderStyle, Outline, Shadow, MarginL, MarginR, MarginV
Style: Default,Liberation Sans,16,&H00ffffff,&H00000000,&H00000000,0,0,1,1,1,2,30,30,8
```

----------


## jurekiteresa

Hi

Unfortunately the same.

Jurek

----------


## grahamst

Thanks for all the information in this thread. I've read back about 10 pages, but not all 239, so I've probably missed lots of things.

I've got an Acer AO751h with 1MB RAM, running Maverick Netbook Remix (clean install). I've installed the Poulsbo drivers from the instructions on the wiki page and it looks like I've now picked up the fix via Update Manager (I now have v86d installed, which I think came with the fix, and my grub menu font is a lot smaller than it was.)

I've so far found the following issues. I'm not sure if all of them relate to the Poulsbo graphics and/or drivers. If anyone has a simple fix for any of these I'd be grateful.

1. Brightness keys don't work, but this seems to be standard on the Acer 751h. Under Lucid I installed xbacklight and could then run terminal commands to adjust brightness, but in practice I hardly ever did, so I guess I can live with this.

2. There's no battery indicator on bootup, and no battery tab in Power Management preferences. The Poulsbo driver package for Lucid included a fix for this, but apparently this isn't included in the Maverick drivers. I can get the indicator by running the command:

cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/info

but this doesn't give me the tab in Power Management. Again, I can live with this but I'd prefer a better solution.

3. The webcam doesn't show anything in the main Cheese Webcam Booth application, although it does seem to be receiving input because 'Take a photo' works - the photo shows up below the main screen. I assume it wouldn't work with Skype either. It doesn't show anything when I test the video in Skype. (I also need to fix sound input for Skype, but that's certainly a different type of issue: installing PulseAudio Volume Control and then unlocking the two stereo channels from each other worked under Lucid.)

I haven't tried playing any video with Movie Player, but from the previous discussion it sounds like this might just with with the fix installed. Is this right?

Graham

----------


## lucazade

> 1. Brightness keys don't work, but this seems to be standard on the Acer 751h.


known bug, no workaround




> 2. There's no battery indicator on bootup, and no battery tab in Power Management preferences. The Poulsbo driver package for Lucid included a fix for this, but apparently this isn't included in the Maverick drivers. I can get the indicator by running the command:
> cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/info
> but this doesn't give me the tab in Power Management. Again, I can live with this but I'd prefer a better solution.


I think this happen only on our acer. Do the following at least one time to fix settings on battery mode, otherwise this tab will not appear:
cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/info
killall gnome-power-manager
gnome-power-manager

and add 
cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/info
to gnome autostartup session





> 3. The webcam doesn't show anything in the main Cheese Webcam Booth application, although it does seem to be receiving input because 'Take a photo' works - the photo shows up below the main screen. I assume it wouldn't work with Skype either. It doesn't show anything when I test the video in Skype. (I also need to fix sound input for Skype, but that's certainly a different type of issue: installing PulseAudio Volume Control and then unlocking the two stereo channels from each other worked under Lucid.)


Known issue, no workaround

----------


## grahamst

Thanks for the battery workaround. One problem, though. When I type

gnome-power-manager

into terminal the battery indicator reappears (as I guess it should) but I don't get my terminal prompt back afterwards. I can get it back via ctrl-C, but this deletes the battery indicator again.

Also (and this shows my ignorance, sorry) what's the exact filename for the gnome autostartup session?

Graham

----------


## lucazade

> Thanks for the battery workaround. One problem, though. When I type
> 
> gnome-power-manager
> 
> into terminal the battery indicator reappears (as I guess it should) but I don't get my terminal prompt back afterwards. I can get it back via ctrl-C, but this deletes the battery indicator again.
> 
> Also (and this shows my ignorance, sorry) what's the exact filename for the gnome autostartup session?
> 
> Graham


you can launch "gnome-power-manager" via ALT+F2 instead of using terminal.
anyway, it should be done only one time to make "on battery" tab appear in power management settings.

after you fix powermanager add a launcher using:
gnome-session-properties
add new program
name: battery-fix
command: cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/info
reboot

----------


## grahamst

Thanks again. The launcher for the cat command works fine and gives me the right battery indicator, but sadly the 'on battery' tab for gnome-power-manager doesn't survive a restart. I have to run killall and then relaunch gnome-power-manager each time. I tried it twice to make sure.

Would it help to put the two extra commands into the launcher? e.g. something like

cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/info && killall gnome-power-manager && gnome-power-manager

Graham

----------


## lucazade

> Thanks again. The launcher for the cat command works fine and gives me the right battery indicator, but sadly the 'on battery' tab for gnome-power-manager doesn't survive a restart. I have to run killall and then relaunch gnome-power-manager each time. I tried it twice to make sure.
> 
> Would it help to put the two extra commands into the launcher? e.g. something like
> 
> cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/info && killall gnome-power-manager && gnome-power-manager
> 
> Graham


you could try even if it's not an elegant solution!  :Smile: 
strange because it survived for me after the first restart.. try to kill when you're on battery, not on a.c.

----------


## grahamst

I tried adding the commands to the launcher. It didn't work. The indicator appeared, but without the battery tab.

I'd already killed the power manager while on battery power, but I did it again to make sure - it didn't help.

I thought I might have cracked the problem when I went to the Options section of Startup Applications and clicked on 'Remember currently running applications' after I'd relaunched power manager and got the battery tab - but that didn't work either.

I don't want to take up any more of your time (or anyone else's) so I guess I'll just live with the problem. At least I know how to get the battery tab, temporarily, if I need it.

Thanks again.

Graham

----------


## PilotPaul

Acer 751h Battery Fix for me works as follows:

1. Install acpitool...

sudo apt-get install acpitool

2. Add to /etc/rc.local (before last line that reads "exit 0") using your favorite editor...

acpitool

3. Reboot

4. Enjoy battery tab!

Simples!!

Paul

----------


## lucazade

> Acer 751h Battery Fix for me works as follows:
> 
> 1. Install acpitool...
> 
> sudo apt-get install acpitool
> 
> 2. Add to /etc/rc.local (before last line that reads "exit 0") using your favorite editor...
> 
> acpitool
> ...


simply works!  :Very Happy:

----------


## lucazade

@PilotPaul 
do you have this warning during startup on acer751?
hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to single_cmd mode

i tried adding every combination of
/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
options snd-hda-intel model=auto
but no luck.. 
i've no issue with sound but i can't stand this warning no more!!

----------


## dibujante

> This build enable compiz. Don't worry!


When I 'apt-get --purge remove poulsbo-config' (to get rid of the workaround poulsbo-config and install the new one) and then 'sudo apt-get install poulsbo-config poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d' the poulsbo-config package from the ppa removes compiz.

Do I have apt mis-configured or something?

----------


## lucazade

> When I 'apt-get --purge remove poulsbo-config' (to get rid of the workaround poulsbo-config and install the new one) and then 'sudo apt-get install poulsbo-config poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d' the poulsbo-config package from the ppa removes compiz.
> 
> Do I have apt mis-configured or something?


why purge? it is not necessary..
poulsbo-config for maverick from ppa doesn't remove compiz.. have you updated repository (apt-get update)?

----------


## PilotPaul

@Luca

Sorry I don't get the same message - however I did upgrade my hard drive from the standard 160 GB unit for a Seagate 320 GB, 7200 rpm model (ST9320423AS) so maybe that has something to do with it.  The only disk-related messages I get that are slightly worrying is:

[   31.835508] hda-intel: Invalid position buffer, using LPIB read method instead.
[   31.835554] hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #0. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.

I'm not sure yet what this means - will investigate further...

Paul

EDIT: Have just realised this is to with sound rather than disks (back in the good old days "HDA" meant "Head-Disk Assembly"!). I do occasionally get sound disappearing that requires a reboot to resolve...not sure why yet.

----------


## dibujante

> why purge? it is not necessary..
> poulsbo-config for maverick from ppa doesn't remove compiz.. have you updated repository (apt-get update)?


Oh, I forgot to mention that I'm on Lucid (stupid me). Maverick, for some reason, makes my wireless card stop working entirely.

Also, I'm bitter about Unity  :Sad:

----------


## tista

> @PilotPaul 
> do you have this warning during startup on acer751?
> hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to single_cmd mode
> 
> i tried adding every combination of
> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
> options snd-hda-intel model=auto
> but no luck.. 
> i've no issue with sound but i can't stand this warning no more!!


Hi, luca.

Have you tried this option adding to "options snd-hda-intel model=auto" ?

position_fix=1

Maybe it will solve your issue, or not. try it.  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

> Hi, luca.
> 
> Have you tried this option adding to "options snd-hda-intel model=auto" ?
> 
> position_fix=1
> 
> Maybe it will solve your issue, or not. try it.


Thanks
solved my issue!  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

> Oh, I forgot to mention that I'm on Lucid (stupid me). Maverick, for some reason, makes my wireless card stop working entirely.
> 
> Also, I'm bitter about Unity


For lucid look at compiz hints in wiki

----------


## grahamst

Thanks very much for that acpitool battery indicator fix, PilotPaul. As you said, it simply works.

Graham

----------


## Phoenixx81

DUe some problems with video playback on Maverick my content of the configfile of mplayer changed/reduced to:

va=vaapi,x11

Can anyone confirm this?

PS: Fresh install of Maverick with latest updates on 1201HA

Regards

----------


## th3voic3

> DUe some problems with video playback on Maverick my content of the configfile of mplayer changed/reduced to:
> 
> va=vaapi,x11
> 
> Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> PS: Fresh install of Maverick with latest updates on 1201HA
> 
> Regards


Hi,

I have the same netbook and writing that in my config file solved all my video issues  :Smile:  
EDIT:...is what I thought at first, but this is the non-accelerated version right? Videos run incredibly slow with this.

----------


## lucazade

I've opened a bug for Unity in launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/669417

Unity currently doesn't work in Maverick and Natty, would be nice to have it because it will be next official Ubuntu shell for 11.04.

Can anyone confirm this?
Thanks

----------


## ethouin

Hi,
Yesterday I tried to watch a video on line. The web site uses Silverlight, so I installed Moonlight, but the space for the video was still empty. When I tried to see the fram rate, the value was displayed, but not the video...
I tried it with Firefox and Chrome...
Any idea?
Thanks

----------


## lucazade

> Hi,
> Yesterday I tried to watch a video on line. The web site uses Silverlight, so I installed Moonlight, but the space for the video was still empty. When I tried to see the fram rate, the value was displayed, but not the video...
> I tried it with Firefox and Chrome...
> Any idea?
> Thanks


Moonlight doesn't work, i suppose, because X11 video output is broken in Lucid and Maverick.. is our latest big bug  :Smile:

----------


## ethouin

Thanks for you answer, like this I know that I did not mess up with my netbook... :Wink:

----------


## Udibuntu

Hi All,

Any news on requesting Intel to open the GMA500 drivers, or other native solution to this botched affair?

GMA500 makes my Acer 751 with Lucid works slow, adding RAM didn't make any improvement.

And again - thank you X 1000 to all the guys leading the GMA500 enablement effort.

Udi

----------


## m0dcm

> Hi All,
> 
> Any news on requesting Intel to open the GMA500 drivers, or other native solution to this botched affair?
> 
> GMA500 makes my Acer 751 with Lucid works slow, adding RAM didn't make any improvement.
> 
> And again - thank you X 1000 to all the guys leading the GMA500 enablement effort.
> 
> Udi


Apparently Ubutntu 10.10 is a little slicker on the AO751h, but I'm yet to check this out myself.  Intel won't open the drivers, the only thing they're doing is adding a stub for the backlight ACPI problem, according to the Phoronix article dated October 20th 2010 - http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item&px=ODY5Mw

----------


## Mopsos

Hi out there!

First of all, I want to thank everybody who participating in developing the gma500 driver!! great job guys!

I'm using a T91MT with 2GB sysmem.
Now I decided to kick win7 because it became too heavy for this weak processor. So I installed Ubuntu 10.10 and the psb drivers from this thread.

Good news:
quite everything is working out of the box
- screen resolution is ok
- video playback using vaapi works
- default gnome desktop works (netbook not)

but wireless did not!
I found a eeepc_laptop message in the kernel log, which says that the wireless is deactivated in bios, so I activated it again, but the message did not disappear.
I found some other posts saying that the eeepc_laptop module dosen't support the wifi driver, so I blacklisted it and wireless is working again.
So far so good, but now the brightness keys don't work anymore...

well would be nice if somebody has an idea what could be wrong (either with the wifi or with the brightness keys).

greez
werner

----------


## stevensj

Hi,

Thanks also from me for all the hard work on the driver.  It is very much appreciated.

I have a Dell Mini 10 with 10.04.  I have installed the poulsbo driver from the main repository following the instructions on the wiki.  I have the following observations:

- Allocating a ram to the graphics card via grub settings made things run quicker.

- I followed the compiz instructions and it works.  Excellent!

- RAM usage seems high.  Without compiz, and with no apps running, it sits at 235 MB (of allocated 896Mb).  With compiz, it rises to 500Mb.

- The brightness hotkey fix makes the buttons work, but the maximum brightness is less bright than without it.

- I'm using suspend/hibernate using uswsusp.  On resume, I am returned to the gdm login screen, not to my old session.

- I can view videos via mplayer with -va vaapi -vo vaapi, but for some reason it doesn't work in smplayer or gnome-mplayer

- It would be great to get XV video working for Skype, Cheese etc.

Thanks again,  John

----------


## Udibuntu

> Apparently Ubutntu 10.10 is a little slicker on the AO751h, but I'm yet to check this out myself.  Intel won't open the drivers, the only thing they're doing is adding a stub for the backlight ACPI problem, according to the Phoronix article dated October 20th 2010 - http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item&px=ODY5Mw


Thanks Dave, I hoped to hear better news...

----------


## jurekiteresa

Hi

I checked some video files and subtitles with latest mplayer-vaapi and finally:

Unfortunately subtitles  with  any XVID,DIVX files are unreadable.  

Subtitles with H264 files appears properly.

Is there any possibility to play subtitles with xvid,divx files in mplayer.

Reagrds

Jurek

----------


## mle

Just to share my experiences with Nokia Booklet 3G and Ubuntu. Earlier I used original 120G Hitachi HD, but as it's 5400rpm, it's so damn slow, making whole system almost unusable. So, I upgraded to Intel X18 SSD. Then I thought to give a try for 10.10, but there was something strange in installation when partitioning HD. I could create partitions, but just when I tried to format it to XFS/EXT4, installar died. Switching to terminal, I saw lot's of IO Error messages in dmesg (sorry, I didn't write down exact error). Reboot didn't bring back online, I had to make cold reset.

So, I decided to go with 10.04, using alternative install, since I really need encryption. Installed system with defaults, then following instructions from wikipage, and almost everything works now perfectly. I used 99video-workaround for suspend, instead of uswsusp, since in earlier setup I had some other problems with uswsusp. Only brightnesskeys doesn't work currently, even with those Grub parameters. I also tried that Skype-workaround mentioned earlier, but didn't succeed. Skype is currently only app for which I have to boot Booklet to Windows, since I really love to have videocalls to my relatives around the world.

By the way, has anyone else experienced really fast increasing load_cycle_count? In original setup, when I had Hitachi HD, I heard these clicking sounds in 5-10 sec interval, and it was load_cycle_count which was increasing very fast, around +1000 per day. I had to do lot's of tweaking to get rid of it, and that eventually broke suspend. Now, with SSD, I'm happy to just ignore that, haven't even looked at it  :Smile: 

Anyway, thanks a lot for making Booklet & Ubuntu usable, I knew there's some problems with GMA500 when I bought Booklet, I just didn't know how much  :Smile:

----------


## ethouin

Is there a way to disable/enable wifi through the Fn key?
Thanks.

----------


## jbernardo

> Is there a way to disable/enable wifi through the Fn key?
> Thanks.


Depends, on a eeepc you can use eee-control or jupiter.

----------


## simplygades

At least on an acer AO751h I know no way to do this with Fn keys. I only use WiFi outdoors so I have it set to be disabled during startup by adding
"rfkill block all" 
to /etc/rc.local (this disables bluetooth too, for wifi only it should be "rfkill block wifi" - anyway hitting "rfkill" at a terminal gives all available options).
So, I suppose you could assign a shortcut-key combination in Gnome to do your job, hope that helps..

P.S. Probably rfkill is not already installed, you should install it by hand.

----------


## ethouin

Thanks for your answers. As I have a 1101ha (eeepc), I will try first with jupiter.

----------


## zehjotkah

> By the way, has anyone else experienced really fast increasing load_cycle_count? In original setup, when I had Hitachi HD, I heard these clicking sounds in 5-10 sec interval, and it was load_cycle_count which was increasing very fast, around +1000 per day. I had to do lot's of tweaking to get rid of it, and that eventually broke suspend. Now, with SSD, I'm happy to just ignore that, haven't even looked at it


Yes, I've made the same experience with my Booklet 3G.
Do you remember how you solved the problem?

Thanks!


WOW, SSDs are expensive!

----------


## mle

> Yes, I've made the same experience with my Booklet 3G.
> Do you remember how you solved the problem?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> WOW, SSDs are expensive!


I documented what I did here: http://blog.kotipolttoinen.com/archi...ve-issues.html

Not sure if it was this or uswsusp or both of them together, but suspend wasn't very successfull with this setup.  :Sad:

----------


## jbernardo

Ubuntu moving from X to Wayland - so either we have a open source driver in six months to one year, or we change distribution, or throw away our GMA500 machines.



> In general, this will all be fine  actually *great*  for folks who  have good open source drivers for their graphics hardware. Wayland  depends on things they are all moving to support: kernel modesetting,  gem buffers and so on.


I don't think we can reverse engineer this crap in six months - I surely can't do it in six years - so it seems we're in trouble.

----------


## lucazade

> Ubuntu moving from X to Wayland - so either we have a open source driver in six months to one year, or we change distribution, or throw away our GMA500 machines.
> 
> I don't think we can reverse engineer this crap in six months - I surely can't do it in six years - so it seems we're in trouble.


I bet this won't happen soon, a too much young project.
It is surely a point of no return if intel doesn't provide opensource drivers.
Anyway is a good thing xorg has a competitor after xfree86.

----------


## nekr0z

One thing I have noticed after all the recent changes involving Plymouth being properly displayed finally: the hardware clock on my EeePC 1101HA now functions normally.

It used to stop somewhere in suspend/resume cycle (not always, making things fairly untrackable), and somehow even ntpd coulndn't cope with it giving up and stopping sometimes, so I was getting used to having 1101HA's clock late for hours or even days (depending on the last time I had Internet connection and bothered to check whether ntpd was still alive). I actually suspected GMA to have something to do with it suspend-wise, but had not enough knowledge to act on that suspicion.

Now after a couple of weeks with latest fixes in place I think it safe to report that hardware clock has beed mysteriously repaired. Actually, this alone makes 1101HA work on Maverick better than on any other Ubuntu release (I've been having this problem ever since I had installed Ubuntu on the machine, which essentially was the very day I bought it).

Praise to all of you who contributed to GMA 500 problem so far. Where is the PayPal Donate button?  :Very Happy:

----------


## STG85

> Just to share my experiences with Nokia Booklet 3G and Ubuntu. Earlier I used original 120G Hitachi HD, but as it's 5400rpm, it's so damn slow, making whole system almost unusable. So, I upgraded to Intel X18 SSD. Then I thought to give a try for 10.10, but there was something strange in installation when partitioning HD. I could create partitions, but just when I tried to format it to XFS/EXT4, installar died. Switching to terminal, I saw lot's of IO Error messages in dmesg (sorry, I didn't write down exact error). Reboot didn't bring back online, I had to make cold reset.


You can always try to boot with the generic IDE driver, which I think means you have to use "all-generic-ide=1" on the kernel command line.  That may allow you to get the machine to run all the way through the installation process, after which you'll have more options.  I like the way OpenSUSE installs on a USB key, extra space after writing the CD on the whole device is partitioned and used as backing store to filesystem updates.  




> So, I decided to go with 10.04, using alternative install, since I really need encryption. Installed system with defaults, then following instructions from wikipage, and almost everything works now perfectly. I used 99video-workaround for suspend, instead of uswsusp, since in earlier setup I had some other problems with uswsusp. Only brightnesskeys doesn't work currently, even with those Grub parameters. I also tried that Skype-workaround mentioned earlier, but didn't succeed. Skype is currently only app for which I have to boot Booklet to Windows, since I really love to have videocalls to my relatives around the world.


I'm still working on getting 10.04 running and might use 9.10 in the interim, depending on how it goes.  I found a driver being backported from Mandriva, but the system just froze when X started up after I installed the .deb files.  




> By the way, has anyone else experienced really fast increasing load_cycle_count? In original setup, when I had Hitachi HD, I heard these clicking sounds in 5-10 sec interval, and it was load_cycle_count which was increasing very fast, around +1000 per day. I had to do lot's of tweaking to get rid of it, and that eventually broke suspend. Now, with SSD, I'm happy to just ignore that, haven't even looked at it


Clicking sounds are bad; I don't know if the Hitachi unloads the heads during error recovery, but it might, and that might be what you're hearing. 




> Anyway, thanks a lot for making Booklet & Ubuntu usable, I knew there's some problems with GMA500 when I bought Booklet, I just didn't know how much


Doing encryption properly is still fairly difficult.  I'm not interested in using loopback schemes or fuse, so it has to be done in the initrd with LUKS.

----------


## mle

> You can always try to boot with the generic IDE driver, which I think means you have to use "all-generic-ide=1" on the kernel command line.  That may allow you to get the machine to run all the way through the installation process, after which you'll have more options.  I like the way OpenSUSE installs on a USB key, extra space after writing the CD on the whole device is partitioned and used as backing store to filesystem updates.


Hmm, if I just found time and interest now when system is running ~perfectly, I might just try that one. I was thinking if 10.10 installer could try trim-commands, which just fails with Poulsbo even SSD supports them? This was the thing which made installing/cloning Win7 quite difficult.




> Clicking sounds are bad; I don't know if the Hitachi unloads the heads during error recovery, but it might, and that might be what you're hearing.


Don't know what it actually was, but like said, load_cycle_count increased a lot, about 1000 per day.




> Doing encryption properly is still fairly difficult.  I'm not interested in using loopback schemes or fuse, so it has to be done in the initrd with LUKS.


Alternative installer supports LUKS by default, I just created 100M boot, 2G swap with random key and rest for rootfs. Working nicely.

----------


## lucazade

Hi all!

Great news!
*EMGD 1.5 drivers working in maverick! 
*soon i'll release some info on how to test them.

 :Popcorn: 

PS. I should thank exobuzz from Joggler forum for his hints!

----------


## winya

Really good news dude! I'm waiting for your report!

----------


## lucazade

*EMGD Drivers 1.5 for Maverick and Natty
Use only for testing purpose on a test partion, do not use side-by-side with old psb drivers! Be careful!*



```
wget dl-web.dropbox.com/u/1338581/emgd/install.sh && sudo sh ./install.sh
```

This script will add repositories, 
downgrade xserver-xorg from 1.9 to 1.8 and lock it,
install emgd drivers (dkms kernel module and xorg bits)
and set a xorg.conf file.

_At the end of installation script you have to change display resolution in xorg.conf
if different from 1366x768_ (haven't got time to make it detect automatically!)

At the moment i tested 2D and 3D and *seemed* a bit better than PSB drivers and 
it is lighter on cpu usage.

* vaapi seems to have some issue (check vainfo output)
* suspend needs 99video workaround like psb
* gtkperf seems faster for some stuff, slower for others
* unity (haven't tested)
* compiz works more or less like psb
* brightness doesn't work out-of-the-box on my acer (need investigation)
* glxgears says 1500fps (1200 was with old drivers)
* notify-osd looks strange (maybe argb/composite related, don't know)

EMGD are not a perfect solution but at least open a hope
if Intel will release new emgd updates.

Let me know how it works for you!  :Smile:

----------


## jbernardo

Luca,
These are still binary only, right? All the x stuff is provided only as binary libs and drivers, or has Intel released any source for these?

----------


## lucazade

> Luca,
> These are still binary only, right? All the x stuff is provided only as binary libs and drivers, or has Intel released any source for these?


José still binary, no sources.

I used your emgd packaging for lucid, updated to 1.5 by exobuzz and i applied 2.6.35 patch to dkms module (applied statically, it need better packaging)

it needs also xorg 1.8.x from xorg-edgers ppa, 1.9 still says lack some symbols.. haven't found solution for that and i think it is difficult because of xorg blob.

----------


## jbernardo

> it needs also xorg 1.8.x from xorg-edgers ppa, 1.9 still says lack some symbols.. haven't found solution for that and i think it is difficult because of xorg blob.


That is what I was affraid of. The fact that those idiots at intel released it as binary only will tie those drivers to a single xorg version.

----------


## winya

> That is what I was affraid of. The fact that those idiots at intel released it as binary only will tie those drivers to a single xorg version.


It doesn't matter, if it works correctly. But it doesn't, and that's our problem..

Update: Unity didn't start on my dell mini 10, just overheated my netbook.

----------


## jbernardo

> It doesn't matter, if it works correctly. But it doesn't, and that's our problem..


It does matter. Even if it worked, you'd be stuck at a xorg version, without any possibility of updating your system. If that had happened with the psb drivers, we'd still be stuck with hardy.

----------


## lucazade

> It does matter. Even if it worked, you'd be stuck at a xorg version, without any possibility of updating your system. If that had happened with the psb drivers, we'd still be stuck with hardy.


What i'd like to know how is acceptable for Dell users who bought Mini netbooks with Ubuntu pre-installed (Hardy) to not have support.

This is something i don't understand from Canonical and Dell.. about Intel I don't want to express my feelings!

----------


## lucazade

Here there is some emgd stuff for Fedora.
http://x-sys.com.ua/fedora/emgd/

Maybe inside the tar package there is something useful for libva

----------


## Mattia

> Here there is some emgd stuff for Fedora.
> http://x-sys.com.ua/fedora/emgd/
> 
> Maybe inside the tar package there is something useful for libva


hi luca, how to try emgd driver with the fedora xorg?

Section "Extensions"
	Option "composite" "enable"
EndSection

----------


## lucazade

> hi luca, how to try emgd driver with the fedora xorg?
> 
> Section "Extensions"
> 	Option "composite" "enable"
> EndSection


Hi Mattia.

Composite extension is already enabled using my script, unfortunately!
Anyway some fine tuning (maybe about UXA) can be done inside xorg.conf

----------


## Mattia

> Hi Mattia.
> 
> Composite extension is already enabled using my script, unfortunately!
> Anyway some fine tuning (maybe about UXA) can be done inside xorg.conf


thanks, but where can i find yours script?

----------


## lucazade

> thanks, but where can i find yours script?


open this main script with editor
dl-web.dropbox.com/u/1338581/emgd/install.sh

you'll see it will download xorg.conf from
dl-web.dropbox.com/u/1338581/emgd/xorg.conf

 :Wink:

----------


## simplygades

> What i'd like to know how is acceptable for Dell users who bought Mini netbooks with Ubuntu pre-installed (Hardy) to not have support.
> 
> This is something i don't understand from Canonical and Dell.. about Intel I don't want to express my feelings!


Does Meego support GMA 500?

----------


## Mattia

> open this main script with editor
> dl-web.dropbox.com/u/1338581/emgd/install.sh
> 
> you'll see it will download xorg.conf from
> dl-web.dropbox.com/u/1338581/emgd/xorg.conf


Thanks but do you have the maverick version?

----------


## lucazade

> Does Meego support GMA 500?


It should support.. i think is the IVI meego version
and it uses emgd 1.5 drivers.
anyway i haven't followed latest builds so i'm not so sure.

----------


## lucazade

> Thanks but do you have the maverick version?


this script is already for maverick.. with small changes it should work
also in lucid.. but haven't tried yet.
I'll release a lucid script if necessary.

----------


## txutxifel

Hi,
I have just installed the emgd driver in my 1101ha. It's works better than psb drivers. I have removed psb drivers and poulso confing before the install the script.

In Gnome
-Totem works a few seconds  with metacity. It works with compiz. It's strange.
-Compiz work faster
-flash Fullscreen works better (with compiz, with metacity crash),  
-brigthnes and volume bottons works.
-mplayer-vaapi works.
-plymount doesn't works.

In kde
-Kwin + Opengl crash (only kwin y xrender)
-brightness botton works

Thanks for your job and I'm sorry for my english!!!

----------


## STG85

> Alternative installer supports LUKS by default, I just created 100M boot, 2G swap with random key and rest for rootfs. Working nicely.


I prefer a scheme whereby the encryption key is acquired from /dev/random and stored on the USB key.  No typing, and no need to ever view the key on-screen.

----------


## cr0m

I just finished reading all 240 pages of this thread and I am incredibly impressed with the amount of work the community is doing to support this video card. If there is a paypal donate option somewhere, please let me know. Even if we're just talking about hosting costs for the packages.

I am hoping someone can help me with a suspend/resume problem.

My specs: 
ASUS Eee PC 1101HA
10.04.1 LTS (Netbook Edition)
Poulsbo drivers installed per:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...rdsPoulsbo#PSB drivers

Everything works fantastically! Huge kudos for maintaining the drivers, because the difference is amazing.

The suspend key (Fn+F1), Gnome 'suspend' option (upper right of desktop) and closing the laptop all suspend the system. However, on resume I was getting a black screen or Gnome login.

I installed uswsusp according to the directions above and can suspend using s2ram --force, but I'm looking for a way to use the suspend key or closing the laptop.

I tried the 99video tweak according to the directions above and have no change.

Questions:
1. Are the two tweaks mutually exclusive: Do I need to back out of the uswsusp install first to use 99video tweak?

2. Are the directions up-to-date? I didn't understand much of the last 10 pages of discussion about drivers, maverick, etc, but everyone seemed to be pretty excited about something...  :Smile:

----------


## simplygades

First results on my Acer AO751h with EMGD 
(I didn't do a fresh install, just purged psb drivers)

1) gnome-mplayer from the gma500/ppa doesn't work (gives a 0 x 0  media size message on the terminal)
2)webcam works (cheese howevwe can't record it properly)
3)brightness hotkeys don't work
4)Plymouth shows text-splash if left default, text-only if I apply the v86d fix for it.


5)Really looks less hungry than psb (mem-cpu)
*6)window management-usability:*
-Compiz: Better than before, but can't get vaapi to work to check video performance too.
-Metacity (no compositing): Quick, especially 3d, got >2400fps in glxgears.
-Metacity (compositing):~1400-1500fps, generally fast but gets quite affected I think, menus become slower.

6)Gtkperf: Entry and buttons test seem to be a little slower than before, Circles test made me think I died before it finished and text-scrolling seems also slower in GtkPerf but more pleasant in everyday use...strange.

That's all in the first sight, thanks for the effort guys!

----------


## maddis

I'm not sure if others have experienced this so...

I'm having troubles with psb driver and suspend. System suspends and wakes up from suspend just fine. The problem is that after waking up from suspend the picture is very noisy. I even found a reason why this happen, but I'm not sure how to resolve it.

From BIOS, I need to set Internal LVDS -> Color Depth to 24bit. If I set it to 18bit(which is another option) I get similar noise to picture as what there is after waking up from suspend. Flat Panel Mode is Fixed if that has anything to with it.

So, when waking up from suspend, it seems that the Color Depth is reset to 18bit and nobody sets it back to 24bit. I'm not sure whose job it is, but without the psb driver the screen does not wake up at all from suspend so it does _something_ right. 

Is this something that can be fixed in the driver? Either as a configure option or I can fixed it in my version of the driver that I compile from the sources as long as someone tells what to change. This way these changes doesn't mess up anyone else system.

----------


## fabio_bnu

I'm using driver EMGD, compiled mplayer-vaapi, but I'm wrong!


$ vainfo 
libva: libva version 0.31.1-sds1
libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
libva: Trying to open /usr/lib/va/drivers/emgd_drv_video.so
Intel(R) Embedded Media and Graphics Driver 1.5 Build 1742
Segmentation fault



Any idea?

----------


## lucazade

> -mplayer-vaapi works.


compiled by hand, kanotix script or from gma500 repo?
could you paste vainfo?
thanks for your report anyway!





> 4)Plymouth shows text-splash if left default, text-only if I apply the v86d fix for it.


Ah what a pity!





> Metacity (no compositing): Quick, especially 3d, got >2400fps in glxgears.
> -Metacity (compositing):~1400-1500fps, generally fast but gets quite affected I think, menus become slower.
> 
> Gtkperf: Entry and buttons test seem to be a little slower than before, Circles test made me think I died before it finished and text-scrolling seems also slower in GtkPerf but more pleasant in everyday use...strange.


You get a lot of fps in glxgears, i should check it better! :O
Gtkperf seems to not like emgd a lot, everyday use is a bit different
Thanks for your report!  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

> I'm using driver EMGD, compiled mplayer-vaapi, but I'm wrong!
> 
> $ vainfo 
> libva: libva version 0.31.1-sds1
> libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
> libva: Trying to open /usr/lib/va/drivers/emgd_drv_video.so
> Intel(R) Embedded Media and Graphics Driver 1.5 Build 1742
> Segmentation fault
> 
> Any idea?


Mine is different, i haven't compiled or installed mplayer at the moment.


$ vainfo
libva: libva version 0.31.0
libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
libva: Trying to open /usr/lib/dri/emgd_drv_video.so
Intel(R) Embedded Media and Graphics Driver 1.5 Build 1742
X Error of failed request:  BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length error)
  Major opcode of failed request:  128 (Intel-EmbeddedGraphicsDriverExtension)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  2 ()
  Serial number of failed request:  17
  Current serial number in output stream:  17

Which is worst!?
Txutxifel said mplayer-vaapi works for him.. we'll see his vainfo!

----------


## maddis

> I'm having troubles with psb driver and suspend. System suspends and wakes up from suspend just fine.


New info of this item. It seems that the Xorg actually crashes when entering to suspend.



```
(II) PSB(0): Debug: psbLVDSRestore
(II) Debug: PanelPower Status = 0x48000001
(II) Debug: Pipe B PLL 0xd8020000
(II) Debug: Pipe B Enabled 0x80000000
(II) Debug: psbLVDSSetPanelPower: lidState= 0
(II) PSB(0): Debug: BLCType=0 Backlightg level = 0
(II) Debug: psbLockMM
(II) [drm] Irq handler uninstalled.

Backtrace:
0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x3b) [0x80e938b]
1: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x61c8d) [0x80a9c8d]
2: (vdso) (__kernel_rt_sigreturn+0x0) [0x706410]
3: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (0x878000+0x3f25d) [0x8b725d]
4: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (0x878000+0x13a49) [0x88ba49]
5: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (0x878000+0x39878) [0x8b1878]
6: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (0x878000+0x4164a) [0x8b964a]
7: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (0x878000+0x4286a) [0x8ba86a]
8: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (0x878000+0x39523) [0x8b1523]
9: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (0x878000+0x14773) [0x88c773]
10: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (0x878000+0x3b59e) [0x8b359e]
11: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (0x878000+0x14773) [0x88c773]
12: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (0x878000+0x469b3) [0x8be9b3]
13: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (0x878000+0x14773) [0x88c773]
14: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (0x878000+0x4d0d9) [0x8c50d9]
15: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (0x878000+0x14773) [0x88c773]
16: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (pixman_image_composite+0x16f) [0x8b241f]
17: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so (fbComposite+0x1fe) [0xe0305e]
18: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x1ec000+0xfd25) [0x1fbd25]
19: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x1ec000+0xd23b) [0x1f923b]
20: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0xd890b) [0x812090b]
21: /usr/bin/X (CompositePicture+0x298) [0x8113c38]
22: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x16e859) [0x81b6859]
23: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x16eaa9) [0x81b6aa9]
24: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0xa52d8) [0x80ed2d8]
25: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0xa53e0) [0x80ed3e0]
26: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x4f785) [0x8097785]
27: /usr/bin/X (MapWindow+0x13a) [0x809ba3a]
28: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x29b59) [0x8071b59]
29: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x2a477) [0x8072477]
30: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x1ed7a) [0x8066d7a]
31: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xe6) [0x28cbd6]
32: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x1e961) [0x8066961]
Segmentation fault at address 0xb6abfac4

Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting
```

When waking up from suspend, it seems that PSB - driver is using the corret depth for display, but for some reason it doesn't go to the hardware or at least some parts are missing it. Not sure if it's due the Xorg crashing earlier or not.



```
(II) PSB(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
        "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(==) PSB(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
```

Is any one else using suspend mode and if so, how does it work(or not)?

----------


## txutxifel

Hello,
I was wrong. I can't see videos with vaapi. My vainfo:

libva: libva version 0.31.1-sds1
libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
libva: Trying to open /usr/lib/va/drivers/emgd_drv_video.so
libva: va_openDriver() returns -1
vaInitialize failed with error code -1 (unknown libva error),exit

I have  gma500's mplayer. However, I can see videos with xv as driver with the same quality of before. It 's works too for totem (gstreamer) and gxine if I disable metacity's composite.

Too, I have fixed the plymount and now it works in the graphic mode

----------


## simplygades

> I have  gma500's mplayer. However, I can see videos with xv as driver with the same quality of before. It 's works too for totem (gstreamer) and gxine if I disable metacity's composite.


This might be ok for low-quality videos, but could you try a HD one? I think  that since vaapi doesn't work we have no hardware acceleration  :Sad: 




> Too, I have fixed the plymount and now it works in the graphic mode


Did you use the method mentioned in this thread?

----------


## Mattia

> this script is already for maverick.. with small changes it should work
> also in lucid.. but haven't tried yet.
> I'll release a lucid script if necessary.


No thanks i will use maverick.
Why you use the xorg-edgers lucid repo?
in the maverick xorg-edgers repo there are the same package.


thanks thanks thanks

----------


## lucazade

> No thanks i will use maverick.
> Why you use the xorg-edgers lucid repo?
> in the maverick xorg-edgers repo there are the same package.
> 
> 
> thanks thanks thanks


 :Smile: 

because xorg-edgers repo contains xserver-xorg 1.8.x necessary to emgd drivers.
This version, unfortunately, is not present in lucid (1.7.x), in maverick/natty (1.9.x)

----------


## txutxifel

Yes it's true. A HD video is very slow. I try this with the trailer of Tron HD 1080p (hd-trailers.net).

And I fix the plymount with the same way, except I haven't done anything with the poulsbo.conf

----------


## MFonville

About the problem with libva and the broken va-api.
I am at the moment researching what the exact problem is, but my feeling is that we should try to get the exact same (binary) version as meego uses for libva to match the EMGD driver. Since the driver is intended to be used on that platform.
It is only difficult to find out which revision they have exactly (since all distributions are apparently changing the versioning of libva in their own way) and in the Meego bugtracker I did see they also still have quite some problems themselves actually with va-api.

----------


## lucazade

> About the problem with libva and the broken va-api.
> I am at the moment researching what the exact problem is, but my feeling is that we should try to get the exact same (binary) version as meego uses for libva to match the EMGD driver. Since the driver is intended to be used on that platform.
> It is only difficult to find out which revision they have exactly (since all distributions are apparently changing the versioning of libva in their own way) and in the Meego bugtracker I did see they also still have quite some problems themselves actually with va-api.


What do you think about this libva for Fedora?
i believe is taken from Meego.

http://x-sys.com.ua/fedora/emgd/

----------


## nekr0z

1101HA, EMGD test

- system works
- glxgears faster than with psb (not as fast as you post it here, I never got over 70 FPS with psb, now I have something 130)
- vainfo segfaults, no vaapi whatsoever (never had any luck with vaapi on psb either)
- no graphical plymouth, even with the same grub options I had on psb
- suspend works with no tweaks, although brightness keys are reversed after resuming from STR
- webcam works, slow in cheese, good enough in skype

If only I could get video to play, I would finally think my EeePC not worth selling away  :Smile:

----------


## simplygades

> 1101HA, EMGD test
> 
> 
> - glxgears faster than with psb (not as fast as you post it here, I never got over 70 FPS with psb, now I have something 130)


Metacity compositor and Compiz seem to have a hufe effect on glxgears FPS. I got nearly 500 FPS with all disabled.



> - webcam works, slow in cheese, good enough in skype)


Disabling compositing gave me nearly real-time webcam display in cheese, while enabling it produced a noticeable lag.

By the way, did someone experience either corrupt window (I mean the inside) or titlebar? Happenned in Chromium and Banshee. I also got a couple of lockups, had to kill the system via the power button..

----------


## lucazade

Intel will probably update EMGD drivers because now Meego 1.1 ships xorg 1.9
and emgd 1.5 works only with xorg 1.8

----------


## beaconer

Hello,

first thanks for the great support of the gma500.

Now, i tried the emgd script but on my Vaio P the virtual size is 1600x768 and the Xorg.log show me only 1366x768 as built-in. Any idea to get the right resolution.
Changing the sizes in the xorg.conf doesnt help.

Regards

----------


## STG85

I'm still fighting with my notebook.  It is a Dell 1210 n-series notebook, 1280x800 12.1" display, so it's potentially quite useful.  It is running at native resolution with the framebuffer, but is obviously quite slow.

I tried the Poulsbo driver with the 10.04-supplied kernel, but no luck as I wrote earlier.  I have attempted to compile the source, but it blows up half-way through with an error that implies sloppy makefile construction:



```
stevet@1210:/usr/src/psb-driver# make -j 2
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.32.21+drm33.7-1/source  SUBDIRS=`pwd` DRMSRCDIR=`pwd` modules
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32'
make[2]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/src/psb-driver/i810_drv.o', needed by `/usr/src/psb-driver/drm-psb.o'.  Stop.
make[1]: *** [_module_/usr/src/psb-driver] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32'
make: *** [modules] Error 2
```

As I really need to use a custom kernel, I'm going to have to compile the source.  Anyone done this recently?  It doesn't look like I'm doing anything really wrong here.
Source was obtained from _http://ppa.launchpad.net/gma500/ppa/ubuntu_ vi apt-get.

I'm not committed to 10.04; I could easily switch to 10.10 or later, but I'm still going to have to compile a custom kernel for whichever distribution I end up with.

----------


## MFonville

I have some updates about vaapi with EMGD.
I have been very busy with trying several things, all of which unsuccessful till now. A small list of things that I have done:
*I compiled the *exact* same libva version as is used in meego for Ubuntu against our xserver 1.8
*According to the EMGD documentation in the GRUB parameters we should pass 'vmalloc=256MB'
*To really let the system allocate that amount of RAM for the videocard I also pass 'mem=1760mb' to have it available and not used as normal RAM
*As described in the EMGD documentation I pass 'VideoRam 262144' in the Device section in the xorg.conf to let the X server use 256mb for videomemory instead of the default 32mb

All of this still gives a segfaulting vaapi. On the Intel Embedded community forum I did read messages from earlier versions of the driver also segfaulting (with the exact same error) because of the VA methods not being thread-safe. This makes me suspect that we might be using some features in X already that might trigger this fault.

The best would be if somebody could try out meego, and could report back whether vaapi actually works there, or not?

----------


## olmo62

Luca script work also in new Mint linux version (Maveric derivate)  i suppose.
Or not ? Thanks for reply.

----------


## tista

Hi everyone.

Have you already read this news?

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/c...ppa-for-natty/

Maverick's one will come soon !!  :Capital Razz: 

and I hope Unity could work well on Poulsbo.

----------


## mikewhatever

> Hi everyone.
> 
> Have you already read this news?
> 
> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/c...ppa-for-natty/
> 
> Maverick's one will come soon !! 
> 
> and I hope Unity could work well on Poulsbo.


Hate to spoil your optimism, but Intel won't support gma500 and Ubuntu devs simply can't, so that chances of Unity working well with poulsbo are pretty slim.

----------


## simplygades

> Hate to spoil your optimism, but Intel won't support gma500 and Ubuntu devs simply can't, so that chances of Unity working well with poulsbo are pretty slim.


In theory shouldn't the Compiz-based Unity be ok for GMA 500? However I don't think that means much, as long as we don't get official support from Intel... any upcoming change might mess things up (e.g. Wayland).

Regarding Unity, I have no experience yet, I'll try the ppa for Maverick next week, I'm afraid it's going to be slow judging from Compiz's performance on my netbook.

----------


## lucazade

> In theory shouldn't the Compiz-based Unity be ok for GMA 500? However I don't think that means much, as long as we don't get official support from Intel... any upcoming change might mess things up (e.g. Wayland).
> 
> Regarding Unity, I have no experience yet, I'll try the ppa for Maverick next week, I'm afraid it's going to be slow judging from Compiz's performance on my netbook.


Yes, Unity compiz-based *could* work, i believe the same..
Intel anyway should provide better drivers, at least working out-of-the-box and bug free. Don't care if closed source, but working.

I have replaced natty partition with a maverick+emgd, so i'll wait for unity ppa for maverick to test it. 

Compiz++ 0.9.2 works nicely so it should support Unity plugin. We'll see!

----------


## tista

I'll test Unity PPA (Unity/Compiz) on my VAIO P (Maverick + psb + Compiz) too !!

----------


## dean_the_great

I'm running an Asus Aspire One 532h-2727 and the GMA500 graphics driver has been giving me huge issues. Although I had it working fairly well, I decided to try some new drivers and now I've throughly messed myself up.

I installed all the poulsbo drivers using this command:




```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/ppa && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d poulsbo-config
```

And I followed the instructions on the first page, but now I can only boot into low graphics mode. I've done some finaggling, browsing all the threads I could find on the subject, but now I'm stumped.

When I type:



```
sudo modprobe psb
```

I get:



```
FATAL: Error inserting psb (/lib/modules/2.6.32-25-generic/updates/dkms/psb.ko): Cannot allocate memory
```

Any ideas? I'm a total newbie when it comes to linux....

----------


## tista

Hi, dean_the_great.

Have you read HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo?

follow it please.

----------


## simplygades

> Yes, Unity compiz-based *could* work, i believe the same..
> Intel anyway should provide better drivers, at least working out-of-the-box and bug free. Don't care if closed source, but working.
> 
> I have replaced natty partition with a maverick+emgd, so i'll wait for unity ppa for maverick to test it. 
> 
> Compiz++ 0.9.2 works nicely so it should support Unity plugin. We'll see!


I was impatient enough to download the natty daily-build for my testing partition, however booting the live-cd leaves me with a black screen when loading X  :Brick wall: , and upgrading maverick is boring, so I'll hold till the 10.10 ppa arrives too.

----------


## Mattia

maverick with emgd drivers works very well, i've stability problem and poor performance only with compiz enabled.
Thanks lucazade

----------


## cr0m

I'm able to suspend/resume my Asus 1101HA using:


```
sudo s2ram --force
```

But can't figure out which of the pm-action scripts I could put that in, in order to get it working automatically.

Can anyone help me out?

----------


## mle

> I'm able to suspend/resume my Asus 1101HA using:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo s2ram --force
> ```
> 
> But can't figure out which of the pm-action scripts I could put that in, in order to get it working automatically.
> 
> Can anyone help me out?


Would these instructions help you: 
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...Poulsbo#Tweaks

----------


## dean_the_great

> Hi, dean_the_great.
> 
> Have you read HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo?
> 
> follow it please.


Yes, I've followed the guide, but even adding the Memory Allocation line to the grub file produces no improvement. Still in low graphics mode.

It seems no matter what I do, it still kicks me into low graphics mode.

----------


## lucazade

> Yes, I've followed the guide, but even adding the Memory Allocation line to the grub file produces no improvement. Still in low graphics mode.
> 
> It seems no matter what I do, it still kicks me into low graphics mode.


Your netbook Aspire One 532h-2727 doesn't have gma500 but Intel Atom N450 / 1.66 GHz
please paste "lspci" output here!

----------


## maddis

Isn't anyone else having similar problems with the suspend as me? I'm able to suspend the system, but for some reason Xorg crashes at suspend, and is restarted when resuming from it. This(or something else) causes display controller to be initialized for wrong color depth causing 'noise' over picture.

Other than that the suspend works just fine. X programs that are running, keeps running after resuming. They are not just reopened by X, because there was nano running in terminal window with some text that wasn't saved and it still was there after resume so I _assume_ that the suspend really works. 

I'm using Ubuntu LTS 10.04 and probably(?) latest psb drivers.

----------


## lucazade

> Luca script work also in new Mint linux version (Maveric derivate)  i suppose.
> Or not ? Thanks for reply.


Haven't tried myself, i suppose it could works
because xorg and kernel are the same of maverick.
Let us know!

----------


## lucazade

> Hello,
> 
> first thanks for the great support of the gma500.
> 
> Now, i tried the emgd script but on my Vaio P the virtual size is 1600x768 and the Xorg.log show me only 1366x768 as built-in. Any idea to get the right resolution.
> Changing the sizes in the xorg.conf doesnt help.
> 
> Regards


No idea why doesn't work.. sound strange :S
can you post your xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log ?

----------


## lucazade

I'd thank for all EMGD experience reports.
We have still some issues:
* libva - vaapi video acceleration
* emgdui (video control panel gui) is broken also compiling against
xorg 1.8.2
* no kms so no plymouth splash in high resolution (and no workaround found)
* notify-osd looks strange (maybe composite related)
* suspend broken (99video workaround solves it), maybe we can open an upstream bug (ubuntu launchpad) because this happen with both psb and emgd drivers.

----------


## nekr0z

A couple more comments on EMGD. Futher testing on Asus EeePC 1101HA reveals the following:

- I'm able to use screen resolution hotkey (Fn+F4 on this machine) to change screen resolution with Jupiter (also Jupiter's own menu), which never was possible on Poulsbo. Have yet to find the use for this though  :Smile: 
- when running Metacity composition instead of Compiz, notify-osd behaves well, if only a little bit slow
- brightness control behaves really weird after STR: it becomes inversed (i.e. pressing «more bright» key gives less brightness, although notify-osd shows brightness level increasing and vice versa), but there's more: if left idle for some time, the system resets the brightness level to some default (has something to do with settings in gconf I guess), which is more bright than I need, then I can decrease brightness a little bit with «less bright» key. One would have thought, that the brightness control repairs itself, but after I hit the minimum level (that is still way too bright) I can  surprise, surprise  further decrease it by pressing «more bright» key again.

----------


## cr0m

> Would these instructions help you: 
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...Poulsbo#Tweaks


They helped me get to where I was: uswsusp installed, per the 2nd tweak, and suspending using the s2ram command.

Anyway, I switched to Jolicloud and video works out of the box, including suspend/hibernate. The UI is a little weird, but being able to suspend trumps that for me. 

I do appreciate your taking the time to try to help me out though.

----------


## maddis

> I'd thank for all EMGD experience reports.
> We have still some issues:
> * suspend broken (99video workaround solves it), maybe we can open an upstream bug (ubuntu launchpad) because this happen with both psb and emgd drivers.


Just quick question about this since you know the driver better than me. 

The workaround solved part of my suspend problem. Now the system suspend/resumes without X crashing. Problem is that the hardware(LVDS) color depth seems to go from 24-bit to 18-bit and that creates 'noise' over picture.

Do you know where in driver that is set if it's set at all?

----------


## lucazade

> Just quick question about this since you know the driver better than me. 
> 
> The workaround solved part of my suspend problem. Now the system suspend/resumes without X crashing. Problem is that the hardware(LVDS) color depth seems to go from 24-bit to 18-bit and that creates 'noise' over picture.
> 
> Do you know where in driver that is set if it's set at all?


Sincerly i don't know where this is set in the driver.
What i can tell you that i don't suffer of color depth decrease neither with psb nor with emgd.. maybe something bios-related?

----------


## maddis

I don't think it is a BIOS problem because without PSB driver the suspend works perfectly. X won't crash and there is no noise over picture after resume. That happens only with the PSB driver installed.

Also on Windows the suspend/resume works ok, so I'm more likely to think that the problem is in somewhere on driver.

----------


## simplygades

> I'd thank for all EMGD experience reports.
> We have still some issues:
> * no kms so no plymouth splash in high resolution (and no workaround found)
> ...


I was playing with Lubuntu RMX on my testing partition and installed EMGD...Rebooted with ugly grub screen etc...
Booted back into Maverick and reinstalled BURG (which I use) to MBR and... There it is! Beautiful Plymouth for both installations!
I need to recheck though.

PS. About my >2400 FPS in glxgears: I only saw it once (but did see it), with compositing disabled, using metacity's compositing or ,even worse, Compiz it drops significantly, which didn't happen with PSB.  compiz is more usable with EMGD.

*EDIT:* _It's a pity. If I install EMGD to both installations I'm back to text-mode. Any explanation? Should this have an effect?_

----------


## nekr0z

Gave EGMD a try on an external display today. Nothing, the external display just does not detect (not that it was any better on psb).

This is actually a second major drawback after video for me.

----------


## simplygades

> I was playing with Lubuntu RMX on my testing partition and installed EMGD...Rebooted with ugly grub screen etc...
> Booted back into Maverick and reinstalled BURG (which I use) to MBR and... There it is! Beautiful Plymouth for both installations!
> I need to recheck though.
> 
> PS. About my >2400 FPS in glxgears: I only saw it once (but did see it), with compositing disabled, using metacity's compositing or ,even worse, Compiz it drops significantly, which didn't happen with PSB.  compiz is more usable with EMGD.
> 
> *EDIT:* _It's a pity. If I install EMGD to both installations I'm back to text-mode. Any explanation? Should this have an effect?_


*UPDATE:* I purged all psb-related packages and repeated the steps of the plymouth fix with EMGD. Now Plymouth works for me. Could someone confirm it?

PS. the only problem so far is that it only works for the main installation, as the parameters in grub aren't put in the secondary operating system's menuentry.

----------


## olmo62

Minti Linux 10 and Lucazade script for Maveric in acer 751h : No problems.
With Mint 10 skype audio work better. In Ubuntu Maveric usually noise problem in internal microphone system.

(sorry for english)

thanks Luca

----------


## lucazade

> Gave EGMD a try on an external display today. Nothing, the external display just does not detect (not that it was any better on psb).
> 
> This is actually a second major drawback after video for me.


Tried external display (Sony lcd 17') VGA:
PSB support is really buggy, screen flashs like mad, not usable
EMGD doesn't do anything when try to switch





> *UPDATE:* I purged all psb-related packages and repeated the steps of the plymouth fix with EMGD. Now Plymouth works for me. Could someone confirm it?
> 
> PS. the only problem so far is that it only works for the main installation, as the parameters in grub aren't put in the secondary operating system's menuentry.


I gave plymouth fix another try on EMGD and it's working properly..
i added grub params by hand at system startup because was not inherited from grub default commandline in the second partition.
EDIT: adding grub params to second partition and update-grub, rebooted in first partition and updating-grub it adds correctly plymouth params

----------


## simplygades

Nice! 

I have a question: I installed EMGD after purging psb (no clean  install), and yesterday while talking via skype, X restarted, and then  things froze ending up in my screen flashing like crazy showing some  strange textures in between. Before that I experienced certain scrabbled  windows. Does anyting of those happen to you, or I should just try a  clean install? Thanks!

----------


## lucazade

> Nice! 
> 
> I have a question: I installed EMGD after purging psb (no clean  install), and yesterday while talking via skype, X restarted, and then  things froze ending up in my screen flashing like crazy showing some  strange textures in between. Before that I experienced certain scrabbled  windows. Does anyting of those happen to you, or I should just try a  clean install? Thanks!


Didn't happen to me but i mostly use psb partition still so can't help with this.. anyway take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old which should contain latest crashed X session.
Don't think a clean install could help in this case  :Neutral:

----------


## mikewhatever

Trying to get suspending to RAM working here. I remember it working on the *Dell mini 10 + Karmic* out of the box, not sure what happened and when. As per the wiki, I've installed 'uswsusp' and tried 'sudo s2ram --force'. What happens is, the screen goes black, the disk stops, and then immediately restarts, and the screen goes back to the same state it was in before trying to suspend.


the output of dmesg


```
[35118.112701] PM: Syncing filesystems ... done.
[35118.221945] PM: Preparing system for mem sleep
[35118.221957] Freezing user space processes ... (elapsed 0.00 seconds) done.
[35118.229380] Freezing remaining freezable tasks ... (elapsed 0.00 seconds) done.
[35118.229599] PM: Entering mem sleep
[35118.229616] Suspending console(s) (use no_console_suspend to debug)
[35118.229811] drm_sysfs_suspend
[35118.260327] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Synchronizing SCSI cache
[35118.275985] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Stopping disk
[35119.264840] hub 1-0:1.0: suspend error -16
[35119.264870] pm_op(): usb_dev_suspend+0x0/0x10 returns -16
[35119.264882] PM: Device usb1 failed to suspend: error -16
[35119.264890] PM: Some devices failed to suspend
[35119.311997] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Starting disk
[35121.001294] PM: resume devices took 1.736 seconds
[35121.001624] PM: Finishing wakeup.
[35121.001632] Restarting tasks ... done.
[35121.531168] psmouse serio1: ID: 10 00 64
```

Edit: Apparently, this problem is unrelated to gma500. It must have been backported to Karmic through kernel updates. No fix or workaround so far.
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ux/+bug/515109

----------


## maddis

> I don't think it is a BIOS problem because without PSB driver the suspend works perfectly. X won't crash and there is no noise over picture after resume. That happens only with the PSB driver installed.
> 
> Also on Windows the suspend/resume works ok, so I'm more likely to think that the problem is in somewhere on driver.


It turns out that I was wrong. It was BIOS problem. There was one setting in BIOS that affected to resuming from suspend. After that the suspend works just fine!

----------


## lucazade

happy that solved for you
 :Wink:

----------


## maddis

> Trying to get suspending to RAM working here. I remember it working on the *Dell mini 10 + Karmic* out of the box, not sure what happened and when. As per the wiki, I've installed 'uswsusp' and tried 'sudo s2ram --force'. What happens is, the screen goes black, the disk stops, and then immediately restarts, and the screen goes back to the same state it was in before trying to suspend.
> 
> 
> the output of dmesg
> 
> 
> ```
> [35118.112701] PM: Syncing filesystems ... done.
> [35118.221945] PM: Preparing system for mem sleep
> ...


I'd say the problem is here:

[35119.264870] pm_op(): usb_dev_suspend+0x0/0x10 returns -16
[35119.264882] PM: Device usb1 failed to suspend: error -16
[35119.264890] PM: Some devices failed to suspend

Try to remove usb-devices one by one and see when the suspend works and you have found the device that won't suspend. 

If it worked earlier and removing usb-devices dont' help then I don't know what's wrong.

----------


## whiteblade

Could you pleased tell me how to install emgd drivers on a fresh installation?

Thank you all

----------


## lucazade

> Could you pleased tell me how to install emgd drivers on a fresh installation?
> 
> Thank you all


http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=2426

----------


## whiteblade

> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=2426


I've already tried with this command, but after reboot X didn't work and I had to reinstall the system.
Which is the problem?

----------


## lucazade

> I've already tried with this command, but after reboot X didn't work and I had to reinstall the system.
> Which is the problem?


At the end of the script you have to check screen resolution if different from 1366x768.
Have you done it?

----------


## whiteblade

yes, it was correct!
I have eeepc 1101ha

----------


## lucazade

> yes, it was correct!
> I have eeepc 1101ha


Then paste on paste.ubuntu.com 
/etc/X11/xorg.conf
/var/log/Xorg.0.log
/var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
/var/log/dmesg

Can you confirm you are using Maverick? 

Looks like you are the first who has problem with emgd!

----------


## whiteblade

???
Is it possible that /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't exist before using the script? :Confused: 

Yes, I'm using Maverick

----------


## lucazade

> ???
> Is it possible that /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't exist before using the script?
> 
> Yes, I'm using Maverick


Yes, before using the script xorg.conf doesn't exist because system try to autodetect

----------


## whiteblade

> Yes, before using the script xorg.conf doesn't exist because system try to autodetect


ok, so I run the script and then paste them. right?

----------


## lucazade

> ok, so I run the script and then paste them. right?


run the script,
reboot (necessary)
and take all the files i told you.

If X doesn't start take these files using a liveusb ubuntu from the harddisk

----------


## whiteblade

wait,wait!
After reboot now seems to work! I don't now why!

Thank you

----------


## lucazade

> wait,wait!
> After reboot now seems to work! I don't now why!
> 
> Thank you


Perfect! 

I helped you with telepathy!  :Wink:

----------


## Buxxx

Great topic, thank you for sharing this!

----------


## mikewhatever

> I'd say the problem is here:
> 
> [35119.264870] pm_op(): usb_dev_suspend+0x0/0x10 returns -16
> [35119.264882] PM: Device usb1 failed to suspend: error -16
> [35119.264890] PM: Some devices failed to suspend
> 
> Try to remove usb-devices one by one and see when the suspend works and you have found the device that won't suspend. 
> 
> If it worked earlier and removing usb-devices dont' help then I don't know what's wrong.


No external usb devices where attached at the time of testing, so that there is nothing to disconnect. I'll try looking through the thread for tips.

----------


## skullbocks

Hello everyone. I would like to report you that I found a fix for some problems of video playback on gma500. I changed my mplayer config like this. 



```
# Write your default config options here!


[gnome-mplayer]
vo=gl2
msglevel=all=5
```

Than I added the arguments 



```
-fs -va vaapi
```

in extra option of mplayer.
This works for me and I think that could help for T91 video glitches. I hope you'll find this helpful.  :Wink:

----------


## tista

Hi, all.

I've tested newer Compiz in Unity/PPA:
https://launchpad.net/~unity/+archive/ppa (ver.1:0.9.2.1+glibmainloop-0ubuntu2~maverick1).

On my VAIO P & Maverick & psb works well partially.  :Very Happy: 
issues:
 - "Glib supprt" couldn't work... crashed VAIO P.
 - gnome-appearence GUI tool doesn't kick Compiz, but in terminal, run this command works well.


```
compiz --replace &
```

 - but replacement from Metacity with composite fails anytime. and go back to gdm login.

Best regards

----------


## tista

> Hi, all.
> 
> I've tested newer Compiz in Unity/PPA:
> https://launchpad.net/~unity/+archive/ppa (ver.1:0.9.2.1+glibmainloop-0ubuntu2~maverick1).
> 
> On my VAIO P & Maverick & psb works well partially. 
> issues:
>  - "Glib supprt" couldn't work... crashed VAIO P.
>  - gnome-appearence GUI tool doesn't kick Compiz, but in terminal, run this command works well.
> ...


Adding some detail of messages.

- when enabling "GLib support" on CompizConfig. after all, crashes session.


```
Setting Update "active_plugins"
**
GLib:ERROR:/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.26.0/glib/gmain.c:2100:g_main_dispatch: assertion failed: (source)
```

- when loading Compiz successfully, shows in term like this:


```
Backend     : ini
Integration : true
Profile     : default
Adding plugins
Initializing core options...done
Initializing composite options...done
Backend     : ini
Integration : true
Profile     : default
Adding plugins
Initializing core options...done
Initializing composite options...done
Initializing opengl options...done
Initializing decor options...done
Initializing staticswitcher options...done
Initializing move options...done
Initializing place options...done
Initializing resize options...done
Initializing workarounds options...done
Initializing scale options...done
Setting Update "refresh_rate"
Setting Update "texture_filter"
Setting Update "lighting"
Setting Update "sync_to_vblank"
WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not
supported!  This is an application bug!
Starting gtk-window-decorator
WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXDestroyPixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not
supported!  This is an application bug!
```

and gconf-backend would be buggy in my case (some segfault in .xsession-errors...).


```
(gnome-appearance-properties:2235): Gdk-CRITICAL **: IA__gdk_display_sync: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed
Backend     : gconf
Integration : true
Profile     : default
Adding plugins
Initializing core options...done
Loading socket Config module ...
Creating backend ...
Loading x11 FrontEnd module ...
Failed to load x11 FrontEnd module.
Backend     : gconf
Integration : true
Profile     : default
Adding plugins
Initializing core options...done
** Message: applet now removed from the notification area
Shutting down nautilus-gdu extension

** (gnome-panel:2074): WARNING **: Failed to send buffer

** (gnome-panel:2074): WARNING **: Failed to send buffer
gnome-settings-daemon: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.
** Message: <info>  disconnected by the session bus.

** Message: Got disconnected from the session message bus; retrying to reconnect every 10 seconds
```

thx.

----------


## rapiertg

> No external usb devices where attached at the time of testing, so that there is nothing to disconnect. I'll try looking through the thread for tips.


Had similar issue with Benq u121. Found that i have to unbind USB ports with a script executed befor suspending. More info here:
https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0A...l8zZjY3Mm1iY24

under 4.3 Suspend to RAM.

Hope it will help you

----------


## mikewhatever

> Had similar issue with Benq u121. Found that i have to unbind USB ports with a script executed befor suspending. More info here:
> https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0A...l8zZjY3Mm1iY24
> 
> under 4.3 Suspend to RAM.
> 
> Hope it will help you


Looks promising, thanks. :Angel: 

Edit: Success! Really appreciate your input.

----------


## geveno

Hello!

I installed Karmic on a new VAIO serie P with PSB drivers. 90% of applications work very well (mplayer), and other no (Blender "works" with issues between the 3D screen and the 2D panels, cairo docks with opengl have issues with transparency) but lessons about OpenGL from Nehe works well. From few pages you are talking about the new EMGD drivers. I have an Atom Z560 with US15X chipset and it is not listed in the  supported chipsets.
1) Do you know if the US15X is supported?
2) Does someone tried this driver on Karmic?
3) Does the 3D performance increases with this driver? (I know this is a fresh driver but in case where someone tried to compare the PSB and the EMGD drivers...)

Thank-you!

----------


## tista

> Hello!
> 
> I installed Karmic on a new VAIO serie P with PSB drivers. 90% of applications work very well (mplayer), and other no (Blender "works" with issues between the 3D screen and the 2D panels, cairo docks with opengl have issues with transparency) but lessons about OpenGL from Nehe works well. From few pages you are talking about the new EMGD drivers. I have an Atom Z560 with US15X chipset and it is not listed in the  supported chipsets.
> 1) Do you know if the US15X is supported?
> 2) Does someone tried this driver on Karmic?
> 3) Does the 3D performance increases with this driver? (I know this is a fresh driver but in case where someone tried to compare the PSB and the EMGD drivers...)
> 
> Thank-you!


Hi, geveno.

I'm using VAIO P 2nd-gen.
1)
US15X is almost same as US15W. differences beetween them, may be GPU Clock, etc. So it could work with EMGD... but VAIO P's native resolution(1600x768) is out of EMGD's native support. then resolution may be limited to 1366x768, ugly. even if write LVDS details in xorg.conf (modelines), it would be ignored... I'm testing EMGD, but could work with native res. so I'm using with psb.
2)
I notice Xorg ver. but it would be work nicely, maybe.
3)
I don't have any ideas, sorry. luca said EMGD brings better performance with glxgears test tool.

----------


## Udibuntu

EMGD brings good performance to my XP Acer751h, though you'd have to customize the driver via the configuration editor, and edit the inf file to get more than basic features (auto detect, external video output etc.)

Can the EMGD configuration editor be employed to improve performance on Ubuntu? I don't have the time to pursue this myself, as I spent 2 days making the Acer usable for work on its XP partition... I feel dirty...

Cheers,

Udi

----------


## geveno

Hi Tista!

Thank-you for your answer! So I'm going to test EMGD on Karmic. Wait and See! ;o)

Gaël

----------


## geveno

Thanks for your answer, Udibuntu! I created my own "driver" with the emgd editor. I can use now a 1600x768 desktop but colors are wrong... I'm using 24bpp (as with psb), same modelines and can't figure out the problem. From my logs everything seems to be correct but glxgears tells me: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double buffered visual so . I will continue tomorrow...

----------


## tista

> Thanks for your answer, Udibuntu! I created my own "driver" with the emgd editor. I can use now a 1600x768 desktop but colors are wrong... I'm using 24bpp (as with psb), same modelines and can't figure out the problem. From my logs everything seems to be correct but glxgears tells me: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double buffered visual so . I will continue tomorrow...


Hi, geveno.

I've found this link.
Maybe it would be useful for editing xorg.conf.
and I often use this command to search pixel clock for VAIO P:


```
gtf 1600 768 60
```

it'll give you exact modelines to copy&paste into xorg.conf.

cheers  :Very Happy:

----------


## geveno

> Hi, geveno.
> 
> I've found this link.
> Maybe it would be useful for editing xorg.conf.
> and I often use this command to search pixel clock for VAIO P:
> 
> 
> ```
> gtf 1600 768 60
> ...



Thank-you Tista! That's better than before but the display is not 100% perfect! According to gtf, my modeline is "1600x768@60" 99.98 1600 1680 1848 2096 768 769 772 795 (when I use psb) but with emgd my wall paper is not as smooth as using psb. There are pixels thar are glitching/blinding. Moreover I always have the error: couldn't find RGB GLX double buffered value when I trie to test glxgears/glxinfo. I'm going to continue to investigate...

----------


## tista

> Thank-you Tista! That's better than before but the display is not 100% perfect! According to gtf, my modeline is "1600x768@60" 99.98 1600 1680 1848 2096 768 769 772 795 (when I use psb) but with emgd my wall paper is not as smooth as using psb. There are pixels thar are glitching/blinding. Moreover I always have the error: couldn't find RGB GLX double buffered value when I trie to test glxgears/glxinfo. I'm going to continue to investigate...


Hi.

Would you paste your xorg.conf via http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and post it ?
I may help your re-editing it, but i don't know how it takes an effect for VAIO P 1st-gen..  however, you'd better to showing your xorg.conf.

thx

----------


## th3voic3

Hi,

I'm using an EeePC 1201HA. Since some upgrade a while back I couldn't get mplayer-vaapi to play Xvid videos anymore with the psb drivers (that is I got incredible tearing on all of those videos).
I'm just testing the EMGD drivers and the same videos work out of the box.

Has anybody got an external monitor to work with these drivers?

----------


## tista

> Hi,
> 
> I'm using an EeePC 1201HA. Since some upgrade a while back I couldn't get mplayer-vaapi to play Xvid videos anymore with the psb drivers (that is I got incredible tearing on all of those videos).
> I'm just testing the EMGD drivers and the same videos work out of the box.
> 
> Has anybody got an external monitor to work with these drivers?


Hi, th3voic3.

when mplayer-vaapi has fault, any messages were remained in term ?
Maybe it would be caused by conflicting versions of libva.
Check versions both actual libva and which required by mplayer.

and External display, about me, works with psb driver. but I should restart Xorg whenever switching LCD/VGA. and Hotkey of VAIO P (Fn+F7) doesn't work correctly.

regards.

----------


## geveno

> Hi.
> 
> Would you paste your xorg.conf via http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and post it ?
> I may help your re-editing it, but i don't know how it takes an effect for VAIO P 1st-gen..  however, you'd better to showing your xorg.conf.
> 
> thx


I only pasted parameters that comes from the .x file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/535746/ as my keyboard, mouse, etc. are automatically detected. I already tried with a complete xorg.conf (generated by X -configure&& cat file.x >> /etc/X11/xorg.conf) and added a Section "DRI" with mode 0666. 

My Xorg.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/535747/ 
Nothing to say about it. No error... Compiz works ( slower than with psb module) but can't run glxgears or glxinfo as no RGB GLX, double buffered visual can't be found...
I tried to change my depth to avoid this error with no luck...

My Vaio P is a 2nd generation too...

My GRUB_DEFAULT_COMMAND: quiet  nosplash mem=1536mb i8042.nopnp i8042.noloop i8042.reset

Thank-you for your help! :Wink:

----------


## Udibuntu

> Has anybody got an external monitor to work with these drivers?


External monitor detection is disabled by default in EMGD driver. You should go to the CED and create another configuration that has autodetect checked ON, then go to the inf file and add a line enabling the configuration you created.

Press F1 in the EMGD CED and look at the walkthrough in "driver tasks", if I remember correctly. 

All the above was tested in XP, but I never saw it was XP specific.

Good Luck.

----------


## th3voic3

> Hi, th3voic3.
> 
> when mplayer-vaapi has fault, any messages were remained in term ?
> Maybe it would be caused by conflicting versions of libva.
> Check versions both actual libva and which required by mplayer.
> 
> and External display, about me, works with psb driver. but I should restart Xorg whenever switching LCD/VGA. and Hotkey of VAIO P (Fn+F7) doesn't work correctly.
> 
> regards.


I can't test it right now, because I still have the EMGD driver installed, but I got a lot of [ mpeg 4]wrong code for xxx errors.

----------


## tista

> I only pasted parameters that comes from the .x file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/535746/ as my keyboard, mouse, etc. are automatically detected. I already tried with a complete xorg.conf (generated by X -configure&& cat file.x >> /etc/X11/xorg.conf) and added a Section "DRI" with mode 0666. 
> 
> My Xorg.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/535747/ 
> Nothing to say about it. No error... Compiz works ( slower than with psb module) but can't run glxgears or glxinfo as no RGB GLX, double buffered visual can't be found...
> I tried to change my depth to avoid this error with no luck...
> 
> My Vaio P is a 2nd generation too...
> 
> My GRUB_DEFAULT_COMMAND: quiet  nosplash mem=1536mb i8042.nopnp i8042.noloop i8042.reset
> ...


Hi, geveno.

Thank you for your post! and I've read whole things.

I also think they would be alright...

but Only one line what I couldn't miss in Xorg.log line 368:


```
(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
```

I'm not sure which is right or wrong because I don't know how EMGD framebuffer works, however, I felt a little bit strange...

cheers  :Capital Razz:

----------


## tista

> I can't test it right now, because I still have the EMGD driver installed, but I got a lot of [ mpeg 4]wrong code for xxx errors.


Hi, th3voic3.

If you have still some logs with errors, would you paste via http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and post it?

I want read them.

cheers  :Razz:

----------


## th3voic3

Ok I have purged the EMGD drivers and reinstalled the psb ones to reproduce the problem.

These are two logs of videos that come up with artifacts
http://paste.ubuntu.com/535918/
http://paste.ubuntu.com/535919/

----------


## geveno

> Hi, geveno.
> 
> Thank you for your post! and I've read whole things.
> 
> I also think they would be alright...
> 
> but Only one line what I couldn't miss in Xorg.log line 368:
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Tista! 
When I read this line, I thought it was strange too but I verified with psb driver and this line appeared too exactly the same and I don't have any problem with psb drivers... Does your modeline is the same than me?

----------


## tista

> Hi Tista! 
> When I read this line, I thought it was strange too but I verified with psb driver and this line appeared too exactly the same and I don't have any problem with psb drivers... Does your modeline is the same than me?


Hi.

Yes, the same exactly. mine is showed below:


```
Modeline "1600x768_60.00"  99.98  1600 1680 1848 2096  768 769 772 795  -HSync +Vsync
```

So, I've noticed your x conf line 50:


```
Option "ALL/1/Port/4/Attr/26" "18"
```

is setting of PANELDEPTH. 18bit is incorrect !!
please set it to "24" or "32".

regards  :Very Happy:

----------


## tista

> Ok I have purged the EMGD drivers and reinstalled the psb ones to reproduce the problem.
> 
> These are two logs of videos that come up with artifacts
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535918/
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535919/


Hi.

Thank you for your post! 

So, What version of libavcodec do you use ?

----------


## lucazade

*Brightness hotkeys fixed in psb-kernel-source module thanks to D.G.Jansen patch!
*Official bug report: http://code.google.com/p/gma500/issues/detail?id=10

Tried on Maverick, GNOME and Acer751h
It's currently packaged in gma500/fix ppa until we have enough feedback to move it into mainline ppa.
https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/fix

----------


## jbernardo

Thanks Luca! Downloading it now!

----------


## MFonville

> *Brightness hotkeys fixed in psb-kernel-source module thanks to D.G.Jansen patch!
> *Official bug report: http://code.google.com/p/gma500/issues/detail?id=10
> 
> Tried on Maverick, GNOME and Acer751h
> It's currently packaged in gma500/fix ppa until we have enough feedback to move it into mainline ppa.
> https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/fix


Do you think this could also be applied to the EMGD driver?

----------


## PilotPaul

Brightness control patch works fine on my Aspire One 751h (2 GB) running Maverick.  No nasty side effects as yet... Nice work!

Any progress yet with Xv? (Guess I'm just never satisfied!  :Wink: )

Paul

----------


## lucazade

> Do you think this could also be applied to the EMGD driver?


It is a little fix in kernel module, emgd has a opensource module, so even not being an expert i would say yes.

All intel chipset are blacklisted for brightness control via acpi, poulsbo is a bit different so it could be enabled. Take a look at patch.

----------


## lucazade

> Brightness control patch works fine on my Aspire One 751h (2 GB) running Maverick.  No nasty side effects as yet... Nice work!
> 
> Any progress yet with Xv? (Guess I'm just never satisfied! )
> 
> Paul


Acer751 is known to work!
No progress yet for XV unfortunately!

----------


## PilotPaul

Further info - I tried booting without the "acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor" boot options - brightness control still functions fine, so I guess that these can be removed now for 751h unless they serve some other purpose...

Paul

----------


## jbernardo

Unfortunately for me it didn't fix anything. On my 1101HA with Kubuntu, if I leave in "acpi_backlight=vendor" the keys are detected but don't change the brightness; if I take it out, the keys aren't even detected.

----------


## th3voic3

> Hi.
> 
> Thank you for your post! 
> 
> So, What version of libavcodec do you use ?


4:0.6-2ubuntu7~maarten0 I think. That's what it says in aptitude or where should I look for the version number?

----------


## tista

> 4:0.6-2ubuntu7~maarten0 I think. That's what it says in aptitude or where should I look for the version number?


That's good for mplayer-vaapi.
and I suppose that "Invalid and inefficient vfw-avi packed B frames detected" had caused by timing-error between video and sound, so any problems wouldn't depend only libva but also video files.

Then, would you try to adding this option in mplayer:


```
-vfm xvid
```

thx

----------


## AdamWill

hey, folks - just trying to figure something out here. do you guys have psb working with libva1 (the upstream libva)? or do you have to use that 0.31.1 build (presumably an sds build) that i see in the gma500 launchpad repo? I'm trying to get my libva package into Fedora atm, some people want it to be the upstream libva rather than sds, but I can't get psb to work with non-sds libva as of yet...

----------


## jbernardo

> hey, folks - just trying to figure something out here. do you guys have psb working with libva1 (the upstream libva)? or do you have to use that 0.31.1 build (presumably an sds build) that i see in the gma500 launchpad repo? I'm trying to get my libva package into Fedora atm, some people want it to be the upstream libva rather than sds, but I can't get psb to work with non-sds libva as of yet...


Hi Adam!
I've tried to get psb to work with upstream libva, but had no luck, and I think Lucazade also did some work on that with the same lack of results. Unfortunately it seems we are stuck with 0.31.1 for now.

----------


## lucazade

> Hi Adam!
> I've tried to get psb to work with upstream libva, but had no luck, and I think Lucazade also did some work on that with the same lack of results. Unfortunately it seems we are stuck with 0.31.1 for now.


Yep,
I tried to use libva from upstream but no way to make it work so we're stuck with 0.31.1sds.

Too bad brightness patch didn't fix for you on Asus.

----------


## AdamWill

thanks guys, that's helpful. I did manage to rediff the backwards compatibility patches from sds to apply to upstream libva, but it still doesn't work with those. I guess I'll just submit two packages, or something.

----------


## th3voic3

> That's good for mplayer-vaapi.
> and I suppose that "Invalid and inefficient vfw-avi packed B frames detected" had caused by timing-error between video and sound, so any problems wouldn't depend only libva but also video files.
> 
> Then, would you try to adding this option in mplayer:
> 
> 
> ```
> -vfm xvid
> ```
> ...


Thank you so freakin' much. It works!  :Smile:

----------


## geveno

> Hi.
> 
> Yes, the same exactly. mine is showed below:
> 
> 
> ```
> Modeline "1600x768_60.00"  99.98  1600 1680 1848 2096  768 769 772 795  -HSync +Vsync
> ```
> 
> ...


Hi Tista,

According to the UserGuide.pdf the only possible options are either 18 or 24. I already tested 18, 24, 32 but actually the best display is with 18. What I don't understand is I'm able to use compiz (but slower than with psb) but in a terminal/shell I can't run neither glxgear nor glxinfo. (Error: no RGB or double buffered value found / Error: no RGB GLX value found). This error comes with 18,24 or 32 Panel attribute (code 26).
If I use a number different of 18 (i.e. 24 or 32) for the code 26, I can't switch from X mode to console mode: The screen feels like a rainbow, displays several different colors smoothly then become white and I can't go back to the X mode. I saw some users using  a nohz=off in their grub command. Do you use it?

----------


## tista

> Hi Tista,
> 
> According to the UserGuide.pdf the only possible options are either 18 or 24. I already tested 18, 24, 32 but actually the best display is with 18. What I don't understand is I'm able to use compiz (but slower than with psb) but in a terminal/shell I can't run neither glxgear nor glxinfo. (Error: no RGB or double buffered value found / Error: no RGB GLX value found). This error comes with 18,24 or 32 Panel attribute (code 26).
> If I use a number different of 18 (i.e. 24 or 32) for the code 26, I can't switch from X mode to console mode: The screen feels like a rainbow, displays several different colors smoothly then become white and I can't go back to the X mode. I saw some users using  a nohz=off in their grub command. Do you use it?


Hi, geveno.

Yes. I'm using "nohz=off" in grub.
This is very useful for VAIO P.
finally, I've came back to psb driver with purging emgd. emgd was too
tricky to use under VAIO P...

then, I researched LVDS's EDID by using EDID designer tool on Win7.
already I didn't have to use this results for psb, but you may need.
so I pasted this on here. This is "true" display modes on Win7's driver.

cheers  :Capital Razz:

----------


## zehjotkah

Hey!

I had to reinstall Ubuntu 10.10 on my Nokia Booklet 3G (I messed up something big time...) and what can I say.
The brightness keys are working out of the box with the poulsbo driver!
and I haven't even installed the packages from the /fix ppa! Just the normal one.

Thanks!
I love you all!

 :Very Happy:

----------


## ollifl

> Hey!
> 
> I had to reinstall Ubuntu 10.10 on my Nokia Booklet 3G (I messed up something big time...) and what can I say.
> The brightness keys are working out of the box with the poulsbo driver!
> and I haven't even installed the packages from the /fix ppa! Just the normal one.
> 
> Thanks!
> I love you all!


Didn't work for me, I'll try my wife's Nokia

----------


## geveno

> Hi, geveno.
> 
> Yes. I'm using "nohz=off" in grub.
> This is very useful for VAIO P.
> finally, I've came back to psb driver with purging emgd. emgd was too
> tricky to use under VAIO P...
> 
> then, I researched LVDS's EDID by using EDID designer tool on Win7.
> already I didn't have to use this results for psb, but you may need.
> ...


Thank-you Tista! Unfortunately no news about my success... According to the log files, everything is correct but my screen is not correct. I have to use 18 depth to see something (but I have glitches). In 24bpp or 32bpp, I have wrong colors. What is strange is if I ask to use indirect rendering (export LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT), I can use glxgears with up to 3000FPS per 5 seconds!!! So with direct rendering EMGD should be better than PSB but it doesn't work from a terminal (error: no RGB double bufered visuals or no RGB GLX visuals). 
I let my Xdpyinfo/xviinfo for those who wants to have a look...: http://paste.ubuntu.com/538176/

Thank-you!

PS: LVDS's EDIDs you gave me were  the same than with my psb driver!

----------


## tista

> Thank-you Tista! Unfortunately no news about my success... According to the log files, everything is correct but my screen is not correct. I have to use 18 depth to see something (but I have glitches). In 24bpp or 32bpp, I have wrong colors. What is strange is if I ask to use indirect rendering (export LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT), I can use glxgears with up to 3000FPS per 5 seconds!!! So with direct rendering EMGD should be better than PSB but it doesn't work from a terminal (error: no RGB double bufered visuals or no RGB GLX visuals). 
> I let my Xdpyinfo/xviinfo for those who wants to have a look...: http://paste.ubuntu.com/538176/
> 
> Thank-you!
> 
> PS: LVDS's EDIDs you gave me were  the same than with my psb driver!


Hi, geveno.

That's awesome in your glxgears!! and so sorry my suggestions out of help.

so, I want you to try "ShadowFB" enable. if it sets to enable, your VAIO P goes much slower, but some chances of color-management could appear... I hope that.

ragards  :Razz:

----------


## geveno

> Hi, geveno.
> 
> That's awesome in your glxgears!! and so sorry my suggestions out of help.
> 
> so, I want you to try "ShadowFB" enable. if it sets to enable, your VAIO P goes much slower, but some chances of color-management could appear... I hope that.
> 
> ragards


No problem! At least you try to help! :Wink:  I already tried to enable the ShadowFB option and retried 5 minutes after your post too... but no way... I have no idea what to do now... If it continues, I'm going to know my dmesg and my Xorg.0.log by heart! :Very Happy:  Tomorrow I'm going to see if there are possibilities to get infos with the emgd.ko driver...

Have a nice day!

----------


## tista

Hi, geveno.

I've also retried emgd again and again !
and finally I've got it. this is my xorg.conf.

Try it !!  :Very Happy:

----------


## geveno

> Hi, geveno.
> 
> I've also retried emgd again and again !
> and finally I've got it. this is my xorg.conf.
> 
> Try it !!



You're the BEST Tista!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

Now my desktop is very well displayed and I can switch from X mode to console mode without any problem!  The only issue left  is I can't launch glxgears or glxinfo from a terminal (error: no RGB or double-buffered visual found). Compiz works very well, slower than PSB  when I activate the  3D cube view+reflexion+windows 3D but I'm testing emgd on an USB hard drive. I will see the real effect once emgd installed on my laptop.

As said in one of my previous messages, I had a look on the emgd.ko module. When inserted to the kernel, some parameters can be given and defined through the modprobe or insmod command: configid,dc,height, init, portorder, refresh, width. (for more infos about it: modinfo -p emgd).
When I look at parameters once emgd inserted automatically (i.e. when I my my laptop), I can see parameters are not defined (it returns -1). 
Can you tell me if you obtain something else? (just do a *cat /sys/modules/emgd/parameters/width* for eg. if I remember well the path...)

And again, thank-you very much for your help!!! I have some hope now with emgd and Karmic! :Very Happy:

----------


## geveno

> Hi, geveno.
> 
> I've also retried emgd again and again !
> and finally I've got it. this is my xorg.conf.
> 
> Try it !!



Hello Tista!

I resolved my problem!

By ldding glxgears then libGL.so.1.2, I saw it was depending of /usr/lib/psb/libdrm.so.xxx instead of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 so I verified my packages and saw I forgot to deinstall libdrm-poulsbo1... So now everything works!

Actually, what I can say :

*EMGD*: glxgears: 1400FPS with metacity; 1700FPS with compiz. (Is it normal? I don't know...) 
*EMGD*: Blender works better but some issues to display both the 3D layout (the 3D environment) and the 2D panels (tools).


Now I'm going to install EMGD on my laptop as it seems better than PSB. When is the next EMGD release? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Cheers! :Wink: 

*Edit:* 

*PSB*: glxgears: UP to 1900FPS with Metacity only; between 1600FPS and 1800FPS with compiz.
*PSB*: Finally compiz is faster for me with PSB than with EMGD. 3D  cube+reflexion+3D windows are very very faster with PSB than EMGD. Does  someone can confirm?

Finally EMGD better for blender and PSB better for compiz... The big deal... ;o)

----------


## tista

Hi, geveno !!  :Very Happy: 




> Now my desktop is very well displayed and I can switch from X mode to console mode without any problem! The only issue left is I can't launch glxgears or glxinfo from a terminal (error: no RGB or double-buffered visual found). Compiz works very well, slower than PSB when I activate the 3D cube view+reflexion+windows 3D but I'm testing emgd on an USB hard drive. I will see the real effect once emgd installed on my laptop.


Wow !! That's great !!
You're welcome !!  :Capital Razz: 

I'm testing emgd on Maverick, and also had RGB issues. On Maverick, I couldn't work brightness hotkey, and VT console (works fine Xorg)...




> As said in one of my previous messages, I had a look on the emgd.ko module. When inserted to the kernel, some parameters can be given and defined through the modprobe or insmod command: configid,dc,height, init, portorder, refresh, width. (for more infos about it: modinfo -p emgd).
> When I look at parameters once emgd inserted automatically (i.e. when I my my laptop), I can see parameters are not defined (it returns -1).
> Can you tell me if you obtain something else? (just do a cat /sys/modules/emgd/parameters/width for eg. if I remember well the path...)


I'm also thinking that issue. One of reasons, VAIO P has poor BIOS that contains few LVDS VGA mode, so most of KMS/UMS driver couldn't get exact modelines from EDID. It's too bad...

so I confirm your suggestions !




> PSB: glxgears: UP to 1900FPS with Metacity only; between 1600FPS and 1800FPS with compiz.
> PSB: Finally compiz is faster for me with PSB than with EMGD. 3D cube+reflexion+3D windows are very very faster with PSB than EMGD. Does someone can confirm?


It sounds Good !! and I also experienced around 1600fps/5secs in Metacity with composite. Because my VAIO P has employed Z530/US15W...petit spec. :Wink: 




> Finally EMGD better for blender and PSB better for compiz... The big deal... ;o)


Hahaha !!  :Very Happy: 
I think so too.


and,



> Now I'm going to install EMGD on my laptop as it seems better than PSB. When is the next EMGD release?
> 
> Cheers!


is an... hope it could be come soon.
Cause emgd-1.5.x doesn't make newest MeeGo 1.1 work with.

Best Regards

----------


## grahamst

Hi all,

I've got the PSB drivers installed, and I've recently installed the GMA500-specific version of mplayer from the GMA500 PPA repository (using the Ubuntu Software Centre).

With my test video file (.flv) I can give the command '/usr/bin/mplayer testvid.flv' from the terminal, mplayer runs and I get sound and video in an unadorned window. What I don't get are any controls like there are with the standard Movie Player (the standard player gives me sound but no video).

I've seen (via the command 'mplayer' without any options or filenames)that there are some keyboard commands that can be given, e.g. down/up keys seek backward/forward 1 minute, so is this version of mplayer only command/keyboard driven, or should I be running a different filename that will give me a normal window and the controls? If so, what's its name and how can I get it into the 'Applications.. Sound and Video' menu? If not, what else should I be doing?

It seems to run without getting in the way of the standard Movie Player, but should I remove the standard version?

Graham

----------


## tista

> Hi all,
> 
> I've got the PSB drivers installed, and I've recently installed the GMA500-specific version of mplayer from the GMA500 PPA repository (using the Ubuntu Software Centre).
> 
> With my test video file (.flv) I can give the command '/usr/bin/mplayer testvid.flv' from the terminal, mplayer runs and I get sound and video in an unadorned window. What I don't get are any controls like there are with the standard Movie Player (the standard player gives me sound but no video).
> 
> I've seen (via the command 'mplayer' without any options or filenames)that there are some keyboard commands that can be given, e.g. down/up keys seek backward/forward 1 minute, so is this version of mplayer only command/keyboard driven, or should I be running a different filename that will give me a normal window and the controls? If so, what's its name and how can I get it into the 'Applications.. Sound and Video' menu? If not, what else should I be doing?
> 
> It seems to run without getting in the way of the standard Movie Player, but should I remove the standard version?
> ...


Hi, Graham.

What Ubuntu version do you use ? If you use Maverick, Gnome-mplayer could help your mplayer. GUI-frontends of mplayer-vaapi would be acceptable only Gnome-mplayer or SMplayer.
Then, whatever Ubuntu version would be, mplayer with VA-API can play movies "with" options like this:


```
mplayer -va vaapi -vo vaapi /path/to/movie/files
```

Regards  :Wink:

----------


## geveno

> is an... hope it could be come soon.
> Cause emgd-1.5.x doesn't make newest MeeGo 1.1 work with.


Hello Tista,

It seems it will be released the 1st quarter of 2011:

http://embedded.communities.intel.co.../4755?tstart=0

Cheers! :Razz:

----------


## tista

> Hello Tista,
> 
> It seems it will be released the 1st quarter of 2011:
> 
> http://embedded.communities.intel.co.../4755?tstart=0
> 
> Cheers!


Hello geveno.

Thanks !
1Q 2011 would be around Natty major release. It's amazing.
now I'm going to test Alpha-1 Natty with psb. and next I'll check emgd-1.5 current release too. If newer emgd would be released in time, I want drive it !!

Cheers!  :Capital Razz:

----------


## TakeLifeEasy

Just installed Ubuntu 10.10 on my Dell Mini 10, patched everything up and installed GMA 500 using the command -
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d poulsbo-config

Everything worked a treat however, I then installed mplayer to test the new video drivers work without freezing the Mini 10 (as happened under 10.04) but when I run mplayer, I get the following error -

mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libva-x11-0.31.1.1.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

I have not done anything special, just installed from scratch and installed mplayer.  Am I missing something?

Many thanks for any help

----------


## grahamst

> Hi, Graham.
> 
> What Ubuntu version do you use ? If you use Maverick, Gnome-mplayer could help your mplayer. GUI-frontends of mplayer-vaapi would be acceptable only Gnome-mplayer or SMplayer.
> Then, whatever Ubuntu version would be, mplayer with VA-API can play movies "with" options like this:
> 
> 
> ```
> mplayer -va vaapi -vo vaapi /path/to/movie/files
> ```


Thanks, Tista.

I do use Maverick - sorry, should have mentioned that. So it looks like I should download Gnome-mplayer from the GMA500 PPA respository, then use that as the front end to mplayer itself. Will it install itself into the Applications menu? I guess I'll find out.

If it doesn't work for any reason, I think I can live with mplayer on its own.

I could see my test video without needing to specify vaapi as above, but it's useful to have that info in case I need it for another file type, so thanks again.

Graham

----------


## TakeLifeEasy

I have now run sudo apt-get upgrade a few new drivers came down which resolved my mplayer shared library problem list above.  However, I am still suffering from freezes when playing .vob files with this driver.  I have noticed a message saying that my system is too slow when running the .vob files with mplayer.  Do others get this (I have a Dell Mini 10) -

 mplayer -va vaapi -vo vaapi Up.vob
MPlayer 1.0rc4-4.4.5 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team
mplayer: could not connect to socket
mplayer: No such file or directory
Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.

Playing Up.vob.
MPEG-PS file format detected.
VIDEO:  MPEG2  720x576  (aspect 3)  25.000 fps  9800.0 kbps (1225.0 kbyte/s)
libva: libva version 0.31.1-sds1
libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
libva: Trying to open /usr/lib/va/drivers/psb_drv_video.so
libva: va_openDriver() returns 0
Opening video filter: [scale]
Couldn't open video filter '***'.
***: cannot add video filter
[***] Init
[***] Updating font cache
==================================================  ========================
Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family
[VD_FFMPEG] VA API accelerated codec.
Selected video codec: [ffmpeg2] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-2)
==================================================  ========================
==================================================  ========================
Opening audio decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders
AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 384.0 kbit/25.00% (ratio: 48000->192000)
Selected audio codec: [ffac3] afm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg AC-3)
==================================================  ========================
AO: [pulse] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
Starting playback...
Unsupported PixelFormat 61
[VD_FFMPEG] Trying pixfmt=1.
Movie-Aspect is 1.78:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.
VO: [vaapi] 720x576 => 1024x576 MPEG-2 VA-API Acceleration 
[VD_FFMPEG] XVMC-accelerated MPEG-2.
A:   2.1 V:   2.3 A-V: -0.190 ct: -0.282  41/ 41 34% 28%  3.8% 3 0 
Exiting... (Quit)
thetaberfamily@rainforest:~/Desktop/Up$ clear

thetaberfamily@rainforest:~/Desktop/Up$ mplayer -va vaapi -vo vaapi Up.vob
MPlayer 1.0rc4-4.4.5 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team
mplayer: could not connect to socket
mplayer: No such file or directory
Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.

Playing Up.vob.
MPEG-PS file format detected.
VIDEO:  MPEG2  720x576  (aspect 3)  25.000 fps  9800.0 kbps (1225.0 kbyte/s)
libva: libva version 0.31.1-sds1
libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
libva: Trying to open /usr/lib/va/drivers/psb_drv_video.so
libva: va_openDriver() returns 0
Opening video filter: [scale]
Couldn't open video filter '***'.
***: cannot add video filter
[***] Init
[***] Updating font cache
==================================================  ========================
Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family
[VD_FFMPEG] VA API accelerated codec.
Selected video codec: [ffmpeg2] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-2)
==================================================  ========================
==================================================  ========================
Opening audio decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders
AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 384.0 kbit/25.00% (ratio: 48000->192000)
Selected audio codec: [ffac3] afm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg AC-3)
==================================================  ========================
AO: [pulse] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
Starting playback...
Unsupported PixelFormat 61
[VD_FFMPEG] Trying pixfmt=1.
Movie-Aspect is 1.78:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.
VO: [vaapi] 720x576 => 1024x576 MPEG-2 VA-API Acceleration 
[VD_FFMPEG] XVMC-accelerated MPEG-2.
A:   3.2 V:   0.8 A-V:  2.338 ct:  2.785  89/ 89 24% 25%  3.0% 50 0 

           ************************************************
           **** Your system is too SLOW to play this!  ****
           ************************************************

Possible reasons, problems, workarounds:
- Most common: broken/buggy _audio_ driver
  - Try -ao sdl or use the OSS emulation of ALSA.
  - Experiment with different values for -autosync, 30 is a good start.
- Slow video output
  - Try a different -vo driver (-vo help for a list) or try -framedrop!
- Slow CPU
  - Don't try to play a big DVD/DivX on a slow CPU! Try some of the lavdopts,
    e.g. -vfm ffmpeg -lavdopts lowres=1:fast:skiploopfilter=all.
- Broken file
  - Try various combinations of -nobps -ni -forceidx -mc 0.
- Slow media (NFS/SMB mounts, DVD, VCD etc)
  - Try -cache 8192.
- Are you using -cache to play a non-interleaved AVI file?
  - Try -nocache.
Read DOCS/HTML/en/video.html for tuning/speedup tips.
If none of this helps you, read DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports.html.

----------


## ollifl

> Hey!
> 
> I had to reinstall Ubuntu 10.10 on my Nokia Booklet 3G (I messed up something big time...) and what can I say.
> The brightness keys are working out of the box with the poulsbo driver!
> and I haven't even installed the packages from the /fix ppa! Just the normal one.
> 
> Thanks!
> I love you all!


After last update, so far everything works on my Nokia, and my wife's, great work Thanks. :Smile:

----------


## SCBrazil

I am trying to fix my setup from work so I don't have much time to read all answers before my boss comes back.
I am using an Acer 751h, Ubuntu 10.10, the resolution fix worked okay but I have no video. What do I do?
Is there a quick fix command I can use before my boss gets back?
Thanks for your help.

----------


## tista

> I have now run sudo apt-get upgrade a few new drivers came down which resolved my mplayer shared library problem list above.  However, I am still suffering from freezes when playing .vob files with this driver.  I have noticed a message saying that my system is too slow when running the .vob files with mplayer.  Do others get this (I have a Dell Mini 10) -


Hi.




> ************************************************
> **** Your system is too SLOW to play this! ****
> ************************************************


is an.. I often saw in my VAIO P. but that's only warinigs and not so terrible. Probably I suppose that usually wouldn't be a reason why your mplayer had failed. However if you feel free to try this, you may do "-cache 2096" option for mplayer.

Cheers  :Wink:

----------


## tista

Hi, all.

I've experienced Alpha-1 Natty with psb !!  :Very Happy: 

[Machine]
Sony VAIO P (model : VPCP11AKJ)

[Installed Ubuntu Release]
Natty Alpha-1 via update-manager from Maverick

[poulsbo driver]
psb via ppa:gma500/ppa

[Reports]
#1. Installing psb was easy as much as on Maverick.
#2. 2D & 3D graphics are fine.
#3. brightness control is fine, but Natty comes with wrong xkb keymap...uups. so you would control via gnome-power-manager.
#4. X to VTconsole switching is fine.
#5. a few other issues would be same on Maverick, maybe.
#6. Compiz/Unity couldn't work yet ! and Compiz had come with more buggy than on Maverick, yeah I already know that. :Wink: 
#7. mplayer-vaapi & Gnome-mplayer could play fine.
#8. suspend/resume still haven't tested, oh sorry... but I hope that could be the same on Maverick.

Regards  :Very Happy: 

tista

----------


## lucazade

> Hi, all.
> 
> I've experienced Alpha-1 Natty with psb !! 
> 
> [Machine]
> Sony VAIO P (model : VPCP11AKJ)


Hi Tista
Thanks for sharing your experiences.
I would ask you (and any other natty tester) to help me:

* Here is a bug report for Unity
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ty/+bug/669417

* We should open a bug for compiz and assing to Smspillaz
http://smspillaz.wordpress.com/2010/...-manager-ever/
"But you can use the compiz project on launchpad to file bugs. Just file them, and make sure that I am the assignee."

* We should also remove plymouth fixes included in poulsbo-config that also help suspend (look at this instruction to revert fixes http://goo.gl/XV37M or uninstall poulsbo-config) because new natty grub already includes a part of these fixes.
If necessary we should file a bug for suspend if ubuntu upstream fixes are not enough.

Let me know

----------


## TakeLifeEasy

Tista,

Many thanks for your response.  Just given it a go and the laptop froze after about 5 minutes of playing the .vob file even using the cache parameter.  Could there be a bug in the driver as mplayer is saying that is the most common cause or are there different parameters we should be using when using mplayer?  If I convert the file to mp4, it works without problems but I would like to get to the bottom of why it will not run .vob files and more importantly, why it is freezing Ubuntu.

Is anyone else running .vob files on their Dell Mini 10?




> Possible reasons, problems, workarounds:
> - Most common: broken/buggy _audio_ driver

----------


## lucazade

Added EMGD installation instructions in Alternative wiki page:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...boAlternatives

and some refinements and notes to PSB official page:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo

Brightness hotkeys patch has been included in latest updates for Maverick and Natty (unfortunately seems to work only for Acer751h).

----------


## grahamst

> I am trying to fix my setup from work so I don't have much time to read all answers before my boss comes back.
> I am using an Acer 751h, Ubuntu 10.10, the resolution fix worked okay but I have no video. What do I do?
> Is there a quick fix command I can use before my boss gets back?


As far as I know there's no fix yet for Cheese or Skype (xv video). See the wiki link in lucazade's signature for download instuctions for mplayer and Gnome-mplayer for the GMA500 (I think you need both) so you can play video files.

Graham

----------


## PilotPaul

Initial findings for the EMGD driver (using Luca's script) on Mythbuntu 10.10, on Acer Aspire One 751h (2GB).

MythTV using Xv now works!!  Plymouth is back to giving the boring old font though...but I can live with that!

Good work Luca - I'll try using the EMGD drivers on my Natty test partition next and report further...

Paul

----------


## tista

> Hi Tista
> Thanks for sharing your experiences.
> I would ask you (and any other natty tester) to help me:
> 
> * Here is a bug report for Unity
> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ty/+bug/669417
> 
> * We should open a bug for compiz and assing to Smspillaz
> http://smspillaz.wordpress.com/2010/...-manager-ever/
> ...


Hi, Luca.

That's better to assign Smspillaz ! good idea.
and exactly you're right, Natty already solved plymouth problems. so it seems better that plymouth's fixes would be gotten rid from poulsbo-config. I agree that.
Then I also suppose the point is suspend/resume.

overall I wanna say, "I'll follow you and GMA500 Team" !!  :Wink: 

thx

tista

----------


## tista

> Initial findings for the EMGD driver (using Luca's script) on Mythbuntu 10.10, on Acer Aspire One 751h (2GB).
> 
> MythTV using Xv now works!!  Plymouth is back to giving the boring old font though...but I can live with that!
> 
> Good work Luca - I'll try using the EMGD drivers on my Natty test partition next and report further...
> 
> Paul


Hi, Paul.

Yeah, I've also tried xv output on Maverick & emgd, you're right, it works fine !!
but the other side, it makes vaapi-accel disabled...oh big deal  :Wink: 
and may I ask some questions about brightness hotkey on Acer 751h ? Does it work correctly on emgd ?

thx

tista

----------


## tracey_pooh

Bleah, OK I feel like l'idiot...

Seems like that while installing the poulsbo stuff on my Vaio P Series and getting all these extra things working that were not before (VGA out, brightness hotkeys, nicer startup screens, etc.), I was not using the mplayer with the vaapi as I thought I was (and thus was not getting all the video acceleration I thought I was!)

I tracked it down to me switching to "mplayer -vo x11 ..." in my usage, due to "mplayer" (-vo vaapi, as setup in the /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf ) not working.  turns out "vainfo" didn't "work" for me, either!  (more later)

So I went back through this thread and tried
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9756054

libva didn't build for me, but vaapi seemed to.

And yet as I started working things out, mplayer -vo vaapi was still not working.
Then i tried "sudo ..."  and it worked!!  
tracked it down to my shell setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH, ugh!

So now everything is working, and (not as root, phew!) I can watch full 720p HD h.264 (at very high bitrates like 24000kb/sec without dropping a frame!  (after all I wanted to ideally make a new Elph SD1400's video playback -- which it now can!  :Cool: )

SO YAY!   :Dancing: 

but now my question is...  did I really need to even do the steps in that post/link above?
I'm guessing that maybe no -- that likely the other steps already effectively do this -- and that  likely all along my problem was not understanding the vaapi situation and self-sabotage with a LD_LIBRARY_PATH ?

(my steps to date outside of the above have been:
install lucid
upgrade to maverick
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/ppa && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/fix && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d poulsbo-config
sudo nano /etc/default/grub
   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash mem=1000mb acpi_osi=Linux"
sudo update-grub
sudo apt-get remove mplayer
sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer gecko-mediaplayer
)

----------


## vivaeltopo

Hi,
i am also a Sony Vaio P User. For me almost everything is fine, i'm running Lucid, except playing .avi-files (Codec: MPEG-4 Video (XVID)) in mplayer while using "-vo vaapi". The video plays fine but has bad artifacts all the time.
If i switch to "-vo x11" the artifacts are gone, but i can only play the movie in its original size, which means fullscreen (-fs) doesnt't work, it keeps the video size. Using "-zoom" (Software resizing) leads to terrible slow playback and the "YOUR SYSTEM IS TOO SLOW"-warning.

Any idea how to solve this?
Watching movies on 8'' with only 1/4 of the screen used sucks alot  :Wink:

----------


## PilotPaul

Have now tried EMGD drivers on a new Maverick install (all current updates applied) on Acer Aspire One 751h (2GB).  

Working:
- Compiz
- Xv
- Suspend (with 99video workaround)

Not working
- Plymouth
- Brightness control
- Mouse occasionally hangs

Overall I prefer it to PSB for the Xv support, as this allows me to run MythTV frontend, but not sure if its stable enough yet for production use.

Paul

----------


## tista

> Hi,
> i am also a Sony Vaio P User. For me almost everything is fine, i'm running Lucid, except playing .avi-files (Codec: MPEG-4 Video (XVID)) in mplayer while using "-vo vaapi". The video plays fine but has bad artifacts all the time.
> If i switch to "-vo x11" the artifacts are gone, but i can only play the movie in its original size, which means fullscreen (-fs) doesnt't work, it keeps the video size. Using "-zoom" (Software resizing) leads to terrible slow playback and the "YOUR SYSTEM IS TOO SLOW"-warning.
> 
> Any idea how to solve this?
> Watching movies on 8'' with only 1/4 of the screen used sucks alot


Hi, vivaeltopo.

Have you already read my suggestions in past #2545 ? if you play XVid, that's one of solutions I suppose.

Cheers  :Smile:

----------


## vivaeltopo

Hi Tista,
thanks for your help, works fine.

----------


## SCBrazil

> As far as I know there's no fix yet for Cheese or Skype (xv video). See the wiki link in lucazade's signature for download instuctions for mplayer and Gnome-mplayer for the GMA500 (I think you need both) so you can play video files.
> 
> Graham



I'm sorry but I still haven't been able to fix this. Everytime I want to play a movie, I have to shutdown and load Windows. It's driving me crazy. 
I have looked all through the Lucazade's Wiki and cannot find anything that seems relevant to my problem. 
Once again - I am using an Acer 751h, did a clean 10.10 install. sudo update, sudo upgrade and installed the poulsbo link from the terminal at the start of the Wiki. 
My resolution is fine but I have no video. I am using VLC. 
Help please.

----------


## PilotPaul

Latest kernel update (2.6.35-24) broke my EMGD setup - anyone else having problems?

Paul

dmesg output attached...

----------


## lucazade

> Latest kernel update (2.6.35-24) broke my EMGD setup - anyone else having problems?
> 
> Paul
> 
> dmesg output attached...


Haven't tried here because i'm still using PSB.
I hope at least it is fixable in opensource part of the driver  :Neutral:

----------


## tista

> Latest kernel update (2.6.35-24) broke my EMGD setup - anyone else having problems?
> 
> Paul
> 
> dmesg output attached...


Hi, Paul.

I have also problems with proposed 2.6.35-24-generic kernel.  :Sad: 
building dkms would be successfully , however it couldn't kick Xorg.
and I would add some details after.

thx

*EDIT:*
I've resolved above problems.
For me, mainly reason couldn't kick Xorg was kernel optimization in CPU.
Because I've used my Atom-Optimized kernel here, so that was caused differences in proposed kernel. It must be built for "i686"... oh my mistakes.

And now emgd works fine on 2.6.35-24-generic Maverick !!

----------


## PilotPaul

Fixed emgd and new kernel problem by logging in to a terminal session and typing

 dpkg-reconfigure emgd-dkms

Starting to like this emgd stuff...!  Anyone know if Intel are likely to support later X.org versions?

Paul

----------


## PilotPaul

Further EMGD progress:

Applied Plymouth fixes from poulsbo-config and Plymouth splash now works ok - just need to remember to instal v86d as well as loading uvesafb module and editing grub command line default.

Sometimes windows become corrupted under compiz - no problem with it disabled.

More to follow...

Paul

----------


## tista

Hi, luca.

I've finished to test emgd & Maverick with Compiz-0.9.2.1+glibmainloop-0ubuntu2~maverick1 (from Unity/ppa) on VAIO P.

almost fine results !
my Compiz's Default.ini is here and xorg.conf is here. now I'm using "vmalloc=256mb" in grub options, maybe more useful than "mem=1920mb" I think. 

[known issues]
# brightness-control hotkey doesn't work still.
# LCD/VGA hotkey doesn't work still. but connecting external-LCD and killall Xorg (with PortOrder 24000), "Clone Display" on independent resolutions could work ! 
# "Glib Support" on Compiz was still ugly critical.
# mouse pointer sometimes noisy... when I do "resize windows" or "move windows".
# by using libva from gma500/ppa could play videos via "xv" output ! (but still had errors on vainfo). so both mplayer and totem could work fine.
# if emgd runs for 16bit color-depth, would crash Compiz (Metacity-composite would be perfect both 16 and 24bit).

Regards  :Very Happy: 

tista

----------


## bkruggel

I just wanted to report on the emgd driver:

On my Asus T91 running on Enlightenment, I purged all gma500 packages and tried in Lucid - did not work at all (compiling problem) - so I upgraded to Maverick, ran the install script and saw that it worked. Enabling UXA in xorg speeded things up considerably.
Glxgears witout compositing somewhere at 130fps, with around 70fps (compositing is not flying, thus annoying). This poor performance feels around the same as with psb on lucid, although I did not make a test back then.
Xv work. Brightness keys work (maybe also because of the grub tweak and jupiter running). Skype and Cheese both see the webcam. Video works alright. Did not try HD because I don't have any HD video for that 9inch dwarf. Flash (i.e. Youtube) works both normal and in fullscreen, although it seems a little bit slower than with psb drivers. Thunderbird does not have any artifacts.
All in all, it is nice to be able to use Skype, normal video and thunderbird. My device became nearly-brick in Lucid with psb, since there was nothing I could do with it anymore.

However, I do not know if I missed something about the emgd performance - everybody says it works faster, I have the feeling it is very slightly slower than the PSB drivers.
May this be about Enlightenment?

In general, I see myself as a normal poulsbo user - these netbooks are half gadget and half productivity, and I guess everybody would prefer emgd. As long as gstreamer and v4l do not support vaapi, psb should be a no-go.

Thank you very much, Lucazade for your work. You saved me from Windows (which I didn't use since 98 ).

P.S.: Brightness is actually better than psb, it goes lower. Energy consumption dropped by a good watt, according to powertop. Would that be the update to Maverick or the emgd driver? I notice, that Jupiter switches CPU states less while I work on battery.

PS2: Screen rotation with xrandr does not work. This is what it says:

bjorn@Grabbelschrotti:~$ xrandr -o left
X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
  Major opcode of failed request:  150 (RANDR)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  2 (RRSetScreenConfig)
  Serial number of failed request:  14
  Current serial number in output stream:  14

Is that dirver-related or do I have to take any other packages from xorgedgers? When I forced synaptics to use xorg-x11-utils, it said that this would be a downgrade - maybe there are some dependencies missing?

----------


## H3g3m0n

> PS2: Screen rotation with xrandr does not work. This is what it says:
> 
> bjorn@Grabbelschrotti:~$ xrandr -o left
> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
>   Major opcode of failed request:  150 (RANDR)
>   Minor opcode of failed request:  2 (RRSetScreenConfig)
>   Serial number of failed request:  14
>   Current serial number in output stream:  14


Seems I'm also getting that error on my T91MT  :Sad: 

Major hassle since I use rotation quite a bit for reading comics/manga. Guess I'm stuck on Lucid a while longer...

I do get the same error when I try and do a xrandr rotate over ssh since there is no DISPLAY set, when setting it manually with DISPLAY=":0.0" it fixes it, but thats not the problem here. It might be something wrong with the the new xorg, or possibly xorg has a new version of the xrandr API but the xrandr binary is out of date.

Brightness keys are working great for me too with T91MT the grub tweak. I get almost the full range in the OSD bar (theres generally 1 bit on the left or right side that doesn't get used) and I think ignoring the display bar, the real full screen brightness range seems to be used. No more having to turn the brightness up then down again in order to get the full range. Maybe people on different systems need a similar grub tweak...

----------


## grahamst

> I'm sorry but I still haven't been able to fix this. Everytime I want to play a movie, I have to shutdown and load Windows. It's driving me crazy. 
> I have looked all through the Lucazade's Wiki and cannot find anything that seems relevant to my problem. 
> Once again - I am using an Acer 751h, did a clean 10.10 install. sudo update, sudo upgrade and installed the poulsbo link from the terminal at the start of the Wiki. 
> My resolution is fine but I have no video. I am using VLC. 
> Help please.


The Wiki says:




> The gma500 PPA repository also ships mplayer, gnome-mplayer and vlc  *(currently vlc has still some issues and does not always work)* with  enabled vaapi backend. These are only available for Maverick and Lucid.  They can be installed with the package manager of your choice.


So it's maybe not surprising that VLC (whether it's the standard or the special GMA500 version) doesn't work for you. Gnome-mplayer (from the GMA500 PPA repository)works for me on my Acer 751h. You could try that. Alternatively, the emgd drivers may work with the standard Movie Player and with VLC (as well as with Cheese and Skype). However, I think I'll leave the emgd drivers to people with more time and competence than me, for the moment.

Graham

----------


## bkruggel

> Major hassle since I use rotation quite a bit for reading comics/manga. Guess I'm stuck on Lucid a while longer...


Well, with the EMGD you can set this option in xorg.conf for the device section:
       Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/General/Rotation"        "90"
which will basically start x with a left rotation.
I tried all different options for xrandr until I stumbled about grandr, which starts and executes without a problem, but does not give the possibility to rotate the screen (which kinda makes me think that this is a driver limitation and the reason why there is a emgdui which I couldn't make work either).
I'm now thinking of an incredibly dirty script to swap xorg and xinput calibration files, kill the xserver, and restart the xserver, giving at least some kind of an option to read pdfs or mangas or whatever you want.

Does anybody know if it is possible to change driver options in xorg on-the-fly (i.e. more properly than what I'm planning to do) and have them executed right away, not losing open applications?
By my very short-lived tests, I can however say that the above mentioned xorg option has far better refresh rates in portrait mode, making it possible to actually switch between windows etc. (far better than psb in jaunty and somewhat better than psb in lucid).

----------


## sunfreak

> OK, for those, who - apart from or instead of MPlayer - want to use VLC, there is a way, based on Cutting Edge Repositories and H3g3m0n's developments. I've just checked it on my Dell Mini 12 - works pretty fine. 
> [...]
> Good luck!


Doesn't work on my Vaio P11Z, as it now cannot decode h264 MP4 files  :Sad: 

Rgds,
Juergen

----------


## pumex1990

Hey everyone,

first of all I have to admit, that I didn't read the entire topic, but it's almost impossible  :Wink: 

I just installed 10.10 on my Asus 1101HA, and of course than added psb-drivers repository from this site: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...oCardsPoulsbo/. Everything is working great except video. If i try to open an avi file in Totem it says that there was an error. If i try VLC it says 'VLC doesn not support audio or video format 'mp4v'' and it plays only audio, no video. GNOME mplayer doesn not work too.

Is there any way to deal with it?

Edit:
I managed to solve the problem by myself  :Wink:  I just reinstalled the drivers.

----------


## pumex1990

I guess I still have a problem...
I've got a few different .avi files and some of them are working OK on my netbook, and some are not. All videos are coded with XVID MPEG-4. But what I noticed is that I can watch for example a file which is 512x384px,25 fps but I'm unable to watch another file which is 624 x 352 and 24 fps. If I try to open that file, the video is bouncing and binding.
I tried to play a lot of different video files, and I'm unable to watch most of them.
Any ideas what is causing that?

----------


## prankster_mk

Hello everybody!!!

Has anybody tryed Jolicloud 1.1 yet? It is said to support poulsbo chipset out-of the box...

Look at this link: http://www.jolicloud.com/blog/2010/1...nder-the-hood/

Thanks everybody

----------


## tora201

Forget about Jolicloud 1.1  It is based on Ubuntu 10.04 and appears to be using some form of non optimized psb drivers... So, you still have no wake up on standby problems/no full screen Youtube/no video acceleration, etc. 

Better off staying with 10.10 with drivers from here (its quicker and more stable).

(Me using 751h acer, btw)

----------


## lucazade

> Forget about Jolicloud 1.1  It is based on Ubuntu 10.04 and appears to be using some form of non optimized psb drivers... So, you still have no wake up on standby problems/no full screen Youtube/no video acceleration, etc. 
> 
> Better off staying with 10.10 with drivers from here (its quicker and more stable).
> 
> (Me using 751h acer, btw)


Jolicloud 1.1 is based on Xorg 1.7.6 and PSB drivers (like Lucid Lynx).

Better stick with Maverick until Natty comes out.

----------


## prankster_mk

> Forget about Jolicloud 1.1  It is based on Ubuntu 10.04 and appears to be using some form of non optimized psb drivers... So, you still have no wake up on standby problems/no full screen Youtube/no video acceleration, etc. 
> 
> Better off staying with 10.10 with drivers from here (its quicker and more stable).
> 
> (Me using 751h acer, btw)


Thank you for the answer, when I have time i'll try it on my Sony Vaio X.
By the way, I'am already running 9.10 cause I don't have time to test the last release on my pc, and at this moment Karmik is the best solution for me.

Thanks everybody for your hard work!

----------


## prankster_mk

> Forget about Jolicloud 1.1  It is based on Ubuntu 10.04 and appears to be using some form of non optimized psb drivers... So, you still have no wake up on standby problems/no full screen Youtube/no video acceleration, etc. 
> 
> Better off staying with 10.10 with drivers from here (its quicker and more stable).
> 
> (Me using 751h acer, btw)


Thank you for the answer; Did you try it? When I have time i'll try it on my Sony Vaio X.
By the way, I'am already running 9.10 cause I don't have time to test the last release on my pc, and at this moment Karmik is the best solution for me.

Thanks everybody for your hard work!

----------


## bkruggel

> Hello everybody!!!
> 
> Has anybody tryed Jolicloud 1.1 yet? It is said to support poulsbo chipset out-of the box...
> 
> Look at this link: http://www.jolicloud.com/blog/2010/1...nder-the-hood/
> 
> Thanks everybody


Don't bother with it. They don't even have vaapi support out of the box and they're mixing so many different repositories that half of the applications are broken.

----------


## m0dcm

> Don't bother with it. They don't even have vaapi support out of the box and they're mixing so many different repositories that half of the applications are broken.


I can also agree with this! I've tested other distro's on my Acer Aspire One AO751h over the last week, which include Ubuntu 10.04/10.10, Fedora 14, Jolicloud 1.1, PCLinuxOS & Linux Mint (TOOOOO GREEN!!!) and I've opted to stick with Ubuntu 9.10 for the meantime as I've got it set up perfect, but I'm waiting for the release of Natty and Intel's new EMGD in April, but as we know with Intel, don't hold your breath till they've released it!!

----------


## SCBrazil

> The Wiki says:
> 
> So it's maybe not surprising that VLC (whether it's the standard or the special GMA500 version) doesn't work for you. Gnome-mplayer (from the GMA500 PPA repository)works for me on my Acer 751h. You could try that. Alternatively, the emgd drivers may work with the standard Movie Player and with VLC (as well as with Cheese and Skype). However, I think I'll leave the emgd drivers to people with more time and competence than me, for the moment.
> 
> Graham


Hi Graham,
Thanks for your time. I installed Gnome-mplayer using synaptic. It didn't work. Is it different from the GMA500 PPA repository? If so, how do I get it from there?
Sorry if these are very basic questions but I am pretty lost here.

----------


## peterjohnhartman

Hi.

I've installed the emgd 1.5 on my gentoo box with 1.8 xorg.  Results and then a question.

Results:

1. I can get full resolution.
2. glxgears fails with:
Error: couldn't get an RGB Double-buffered visual
3. xrandr -o right/left/normal all fail.
4. mplayer test.flv works!  but...
5. after mplayer, alt-ctl-bak and alt-ctl-F2 land me at a black screen such that I have to ssh in to run startx again.  Not cool.
6. after mplayer, the colors in X are all funny.

Question:

I used the xorg.conf suggestions from the SUSe emgd package.  I notice you have a whole lot of other options turned on.  Where are all of these documented/generated?  I'm on a T91, so yours don't work out of the box and in fact, using yours, I get a wonderful slideshow of all the colors and then some funny gradients!





> Hi, luca.
> 
> I've finished to test emgd & Maverick with Compiz-0.9.2.1+glibmainloop-0ubuntu2~maverick1 (from Unity/ppa) on VAIO P.
> 
> almost fine results !
> my Compiz's Default.ini is here and xorg.conf is here. now I'm using "vmalloc=256mb" in grub options, maybe more useful than "mem=1920mb" I think. 
> 
> [known issues]
> # brightness-control hotkey doesn't work still.
> ...

----------


## geveno

> Hi.
> 
> 
> 2. glxgears fails with:
> Error: couldn't get an RGB Double-buffered visual


Hello peterjohnhartman,

For your point 2) please do a "type glxgears" to locate glxgears, then do a "ldd /path/to/glxgears | grep libGL". You should see the GL  dynamic library that is called when glxgears is launched. Be sure that the libGL.so.* that is called is the once installed by emgd (Verify with ldconfig -p too). In my case I used poulsbo before installing emgd and I forgot to remove one of poulsbo'packages. glxgears was using the libGL.so.* from poulsbo instead of the libGL.so* installed by emgd.

I hope it will help you!

----------


## tista

> Hi.
> 
> I've installed the emgd 1.5 on my gentoo box with 1.8 xorg.  Results and then a question.
> 
> Results:
> 
> 1. I can get full resolution.
> 2. glxgears fails with:
> Error: couldn't get an RGB Double-buffered visual
> ...


Hi, Peter.

My xorg.conf is suitable for "VAIO P" based on CED, so you don't have to use mine ! usually most of these options would be enabled by default for like other machines. If you're interested in these options and generate manually, at first you should read /var/log/Xorg.0.log, and Intel's site might be useful especially "User's Guide" manual. all options are documented in it !!

Regards  :Wink:

----------


## tista

> Hi Graham,
> Thanks for your time. I installed Gnome-mplayer using synaptic. It didn't work. Is it different from the GMA500 PPA repository? If so, how do I get it from there?
> Sorry if these are very basic questions but I am pretty lost here.


Hi, SCBrazil.

1st, In gma500/ppa repository for Maverick, gnome-mplayer could work perfect I suppose. So would you check the version by using "dpkg -l | grep gnome-mplayer" ?

2nd, basically would you play movies via mplayer-vaapi ? like "mplayer -vo vaapi -va vaapi /path/to/movie/file" ?

Regards  :Razz:

----------


## peterjohnhartman

> Hi, Peter.
> 
> My xorg.conf is suitable for "VAIO P" based on CED, so you don't have to use mine ! usually most of these options would be enabled by default for like other machines. If you're interested in these options and generate manually, at first you should read /var/log/Xorg.0.log, and Intel's site might be useful especially "User's Guide" manual. all options are documented in it !!
> 
> Regards


Just to verify: 

1. xrandr -o right/left/normal do or do not work for you?
2. mplayer with vaapi does or does not work for you?
3. mplayer with Xv (i.e. default) does or does not work for you?

(1-2) do not work for me, but I suspect (2) requires me to update my vaapi libraries.  (3) works but causes chaos (see my post above), namely, it causes a black screen when I alt-fn-f2 out of X or alt-ctl-bak kill X and it causes funny coloration issues within X.  but it does work!

I'm also happy to report that suspend *seems* to work and so does the backlighting.

If I can fix (1) I'll be able to actually use this machine.

----------


## peterjohnhartman

> Hi, Peter.
> 
> My xorg.conf is suitable for "VAIO P" based on CED, so you don't have to use mine ! usually most of these options would be enabled by default for like other machines. If you're interested in these options and generate manually, at first you should read /var/log/Xorg.0.log, and Intel's site might be useful especially "User's Guide" manual. all options are documented in it !!
> 
> Regards


Oh yeah, and can I ran CED via wine?  I don't own windows.  (In any case, it might be  moot; everything seems to work with the 51-xorg-emgd.conf file that SUSE provides in their package.)

----------


## godfazr

Hi there.

My experience with psb driver on my Acer 751h+Ubuntu 10.10 (netbook edition):

Works:
- resume from sleep/stand by;
- normal resolution;
- smooth 1080p HD video (Big Buck Bunny) in full screen via gnome-mplayer with VA API;

Works with problems:
- webcam in Cheese shows black rectangle - solved by setting default video output to X Window w/o Xv. This also allows to watch movies in Totem player but it would be rather slide show.
- fullscreen flash videos (youtube etc.) - can use replacer, but it loads video much slower, disabling hardware acceleration allows to watch video but again - it's a slideshow.

Doesn't work:
- video test in Skype options (didn't have chance to check live video conference yet).

Didn't test compiz and unity.

There are few things that confusing me:
1. When in gstreamer-properties I test default video input (WebCam) fps is normal, but in Cheese it's about 3-5 times lower. Any ideas why?
2. When I try to play XVid movie with quite low resolution it seems to be a bit retard in fullscreen, though as I told above I have smooth fullscreen for 1080p HD video. Again - any ideas?
3. After installing updates there are 2 items in list that I can't select and install - development and runtime packages for VA API - is it normal and if not how to solve this? Note: I installed mplayer with VA API backend via terminal+command line provided somewhere in this topic (don't remember page#).

Also one question not related to video - does it make sense to change from netbook edition to desktop edition? Netbook edition seems to be a bit scanty - some settings seems to be missing, comparing to desktop edition (had it on my previous notebook - Acer Aspire 1640z).

----------


## tista

> Just to verify: 
> 
> 1. xrandr -o right/left/normal do or do not work for you?
> 2. mplayer with vaapi does or does not work for you?
> 3. mplayer with Xv (i.e. default) does or does not work for you?
> 
> (1-2) do not work for me, but I suspect (2) requires me to update my vaapi libraries.  (3) works but causes chaos (see my post above), namely, it causes a black screen when I alt-fn-f2 out of X or alt-ctl-bak kill X and it causes funny coloration issues within X.  but it does work!
> 
> I'm also happy to report that suspend *seems* to work and so does the backlighting.
> ...


Hi, Peter.

My answers are
A.1) It doesn't work still.
A.2) It doesn't work still.
A.3) It works.

and I think A.1-A.2 are too hard to work. Beacause of both xrandr and libva. so if you had never tested psb driver before, psb would have some chances to enable them especially Q.1.

and then, if you felt free to showing logs in Xorg, would you upload your logs via paste.ubuntu.com/ and paste here ? for color-managements, maybe  because of LVDS settings in xorg.conf. have you already use "gtf" modeline tool ?

Cheers  :Very Happy:

----------


## prankster_mk

Good morning everybody!
Has anybody tested Maveric on Sony Vaio X? Is it better psb driver or emgd?
Many thanks!

----------


## tista

> Good morning everybody!
> Has anybody tested Maveric on Sony Vaio X? Is it better psb driver or emgd?
> Many thanks!


Hi, prankster_mk.

I also have VAIO X, whichever you take would work. and if you try quickly, I could recommend psb. On the other side, emgd still has a lot of issues I think...

But if you want to use xv (ex. skype with webcam, totem, and more), you should take emgd first.

thx

----------


## prankster_mk

> Hi, prankster_mk.
> 
> I also have VAIO X, whichever you take would work. and if you try quickly, I could recommend psb. On the other side, emgd still has a lot of issues I think...
> 
> But if you want to use xv (ex. skype with webcam, totem, and more), you should take emgd first.
> 
> thx


Does EMGD support video acceleration? Should I use some trick to install by usb? 

Thanks

----------


## PilotPaul

EMGD on Acer Aspire One751h  works well with Xv - I use it for MythTV with no problems (VAAPI is not yet supported in MythTV - planned for 0.25).  The Plymouth fixes documented elsewhere can also be applied and seem to work fine. However, 3D Compiz has one or two problems as does brightness control - overall PSB seems to be more stable and better in these areas.

Lucazade's install script for EMGD works fine (again, documented elsewhere in this thread).

Paul

----------


## bkruggel

> Does EMGD support video acceleration? Should I use some trick to install by usb? 
> 
> Thanks


EMGD = webcam and low-quality video using any application, no vaapi, no xrandr
PSB = high-quality video with mplayer only, screen rotation, secondary monitors, strange behaviour in current thunderbird and flash, no Xv

If you insist on using Lucid, take psb.
If you insist on making everything work, take Ubuntu Jaunty and psb.

On a fresh install, you simply have to bear a wrong resolution until you install the driver and reboot. Also, installing EMGD may be more painful than PSB.

----------


## bela83

Hello everybody !

First of all, I'd like to thank the developers for the work done, considering it's not an easy job.

Second, I'd like to know if there are eeePC 1101HA users out there, as I can't manage to get a decent video playback, even with the version of mplayer in the ppa.

Thanks for your help  :Smile:

----------


## nekr0z

> Second, I'd like to know if there are eeePC 1101HA users out there, as I can't manage to get a decent video playback, even with the version of mplayer in the ppa.


I can. At least with psb drivers and good-for-vaapi files (that would be HD-video MKV).

----------


## mac_is_mac

Videos on  eeePC 1101HA also works fine with emgd drivers.

----------


## bela83

> I can. At least with psb drivers and good-for-vaapi files (that would be HD-video MKV).


Does that mean that you can't play a simple SD video ?

----------


## bela83

> Videos on  eeePC 1101HA also works fine with emgd drivers.


I've considered switching drivers. Do you recommend it ?

----------


## mac_is_mac

Good question !
I upgraded to Maverick to test emgd.
At the end, I think emgd will be the good solution because I do not like to have tweaked versions of many programs like with psb.
But you must know that
-xv support is not better than it was with Ubuntu 9.10. 
  totem can not display videos with width which is not a multiple of 8
- external display seems not be possible yet. It is a big problem for me.

In fact, for someone that does not have the time to try hacks, Ubuntu 9.10 with psb  was, in my opinion, the best solution (but it is not nice not to help the community).

----------


## grahamst

> Hi Graham,
> Thanks for your time. I installed Gnome-mplayer using synaptic. It didn't work. Is it different from the GMA500 PPA repository? If so, how do I get it from there?
> Sorry if these are very basic questions but I am pretty lost here.


Apologies for the delay. I haven't been looking here for a while.

Tista's earlier answer, while correct, might have been a bit brief. Yes, there are a couple of versions of Gnome-mplayer out there, and you need a specific one. The way I installed the Gnome-mplayer with vaapi was:

(Firstly I removed the existing Movie Player app and the wrong Gnome Mplayer that I'd installed, using the Ubuntu Software Centre. I'm not sure if this is necessary, but it seemed safer.)

Choose Applications .. Ubuntu Software Centre
On the left, under 'Get Software' there is a list of repositories
Choose "Intel GMA500 'Poulsbo' drivers
- you may see just a couple of items, including Gnome-mplayer, or you may see lots of items (if the technical stuff is shown by default, otherwise that's an option)
Click on 'GNOME Mplayer'. You should get 'More info' and 'Install' options
(After reading the info, if you want to) Choose Install.

Graham

----------


## lucazade

I've opened some bug reports on Launchpad for both Maverick and Natty using PSB drivers.
If possible confirm these bugs:

Compiz 0.9.2 decoration glitches:
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...iz/+bug/689805

Unity visual glitches and crash:
https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/669417

Resume from suspend get a blank screen:
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ls/+bug/689814

Thanks

----------


## tista

> I've opened some bug reports on Launchpad for both Maverick and Natty using PSB drivers.
> If possible confirm these bugs:
> 
> Compiz 0.9.2 decoration glitches:
> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...iz/+bug/689805
> 
> Unity visual glitches and crash:
> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/669417
> 
> ...


Hi. luca.

Many thanks for your great works !!  :Razz: 
I'm going to post my logs till a few days.
I also couldn't work "window decorations" in Natty with psb... basically I don't see composites were working.
So I've moved to following ppa branch of unity/daily-build. but it doesn't work still...

Best Regards  :Very Happy:

----------


## zehjotkah

Just read, that XBMC now supports VAAPI in Linux.



> VAAPI support has been added for the hardware that supports it in Linux.


Source: http://xbmc.org/theuni/2010/12/18/xbmc-10-0/

----------


## tista

Hi, all.

Now I'm upgrading Natty Alpha-1 "everyday".
yeah, laugh it up !!  :Very Happy: 

so, today's Unity is like this:

Although I've come closer, but it would be so far from here to completely working...

Cheers  :Wink:

----------


## zehjotkah

Hi guys, just to let you know, I bought a Samsung SSD now.
I will let you know how Ubuntu then performs on my Nokia Booklet 3G.

----------


## singpolyma

I'm trying to run minecraft and getting:



```
#
# A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  SIGFPE (0x8) at pc=0x01eac1d0, pid=2242, tid=3032185712
#
# JRE version: 6.0_20-b20
# Java VM: OpenJDK Client VM (19.0-b09 mixed mode, sharing linux-x86 )
# Derivative: IcedTea6 1.9.2
# Distribution: Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS, package 6b20-1.9.2-0ubuntu1~10.04.1
# Problematic frame:
# C  [psb_dri.so+0x271d0]
#
# An error report file with more information is saved as:
# /media/zfs/singpolyma/hs_err_pid2242.log
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please include
# instructions how to reproduce the bug and visit:
#   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/
# The crash happened outside the Java Virtual Machine in native code.
# See problematic frame for where to report the bug.
#
Aborted
```

My xorg.conf says:



```
Section "DRI"
	Mode	0666
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
	Driver	"psb"
	Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
	Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
	Option "ExaNoComposite" "true"
	#Option "ShadowFB"	"true"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
        Option  "DontZap"       "False"
EndSection
```

Has anyone else had luck with minecraft on GMA500?

----------


## tista

Hi, all.

I've tried psb & Natty Alpha-1, but Compiz doesn't work well... :Sad: 
so I've moved to emgd & 2.6.35 kernel (cause 2.6.37 has build errors on emgd).

now works Compiz with composite !!



But Compiz & emgd on Natty Alpha-1 are ugly sloooooooooow !!



To tell the truth, I want to test "Wayland", it needs DRI2. but still doesn't work wayland on emgd... errors like this:
-------------------------------------------------
wayland-compositor: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/egl/egl_dri2.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_get_proc_address
-------------------------------------------------
psb had already tested, basically psb's DRI2 doesn't recognized by Wayland... so emgd would be better than psb, I suppose.

Then I'm going to test Unity on emgd !!

Cheers  :Capital Razz:

----------


## tista

Hi, all.

I've some issues about emgd on Natty Alpha-1.  :Confused: 

[Case.1 - dkms build-error when running current 2.6.37-11-generic]
- I've tried building dkms as:


```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure emgd-dkms
```

then I saw this make.log.
(sorry codes mixed in Japanese)

[Case.2 - emgd.ko loading error built when running another Maverick's kernel]
- So I've tried building when running another kernel (ex. 2.6.35.4) as above code.
then build successfully both 2.6.37-11 and 2.6.35.4, but I reboot to running Natty kernel, I've seen errors in dmesg and couldn't kick Xorg...oh no !

Does anyone know how to solve it ?

Thx  :Very Happy:

----------


## mikewhatever

> Just read, that XBMC now supports VAAPI in Linux.
> 
> Source: http://xbmc.org/theuni/2010/12/18/xbmc-10-0/





> Hi guys, just to let you know, I bought a Samsung SSD now.
> I will let you know how Ubuntu then performs on my Nokia Booklet 3G.


Yeah? What does it have to do with gma500? Better tell us there is an easy Xv fix or something else useful. :Razz:

----------


## zehjotkah

> Yeah? What does it have to do with gma500? Better tell us there is an easy Xv fix or something else useful.


the xbmc news have something to do with the gma500 because of the vaapi support.
xbmc should run now like mplayer with vaapi support.

the news with the SSD was just to let you know, because I'm excited about that. a little bit offtopic... sorry..  :Wink:

----------


## tista

Merry X'mas all !!  :Razz: 

...There's few remarkable news  :Crying or Very sad: 

Now I'm testing Natty Alpha-1 Unity/Compiz on emgd and hopefully also doing "Wayland". 

Everyday I'm fighting against the Mesa Warnings !  :Razz:  :Razz:  X-edgers team said "would work with i9xx and gm45", yeah they're right...the hard works on emgd. because Wayland had few logs, so I couldn't trace to sources !!  :Sad: 

Best Regards !!

tista


*ADDED:*
Today's Wayland shows log in dmesg below:
dmesg when wayland was kicked

and finally I could see background image and mouse pointer !! so I'm continuing to test Wayland.
It seems Wayland would need ShadowFB (maybe and TearFB) to run on emgd. Because it might use framebuffer on KMS. I'm excited !!  :Razz: 

*2nd ADDED:*
I'm sorry for mistakes. who had drown backgrounds and pointer was gnome... not Wayland...

----------


## mikewhatever

Short EMGD discussion on Intel Embedded.
http://embedded.communities.intel.co.../4755?tstart=0

To summarize - everything is fine with the Poulsbo driver support. 

Ishu, my dear, what would you do if after buying a new car, the salesman told you that you had to change the wheels, all by yourself, no wrenches, jacks or anything fancy like that? Would you sue the shop or strangle the salesman right away, or maybe both?
Let me assure you, the help requests, you so eloquently brushed away with unhelpful replies, came from real people that have been struggling  with Poulsbo for a while. I also find it hard to believe that you do not know that the EMGD driver for Meego is packaged as a .exe, IEMGD_1_5_GOLD_ALL_1742.exe, to be precise. Somehow, I can appreciate the joke, but the driver should have been released on Apr 1 instead of Oct 1.

----------


## jbernardo

Mike,
Please also reply to them there. I'm trying my best to be civil as this Ishu doesn't seem to have a clue on how the drivers are distributed outside of Meego, or how Intel is basically ignoring the community. Anyway, my next pc/tablet/netbook/phone/whatever won't have intel inside, for sure. And if I have any say in the matter, the same will happen at my employer. Not unless Intel does a 180 degrees turn and starts caring about the linux community.

----------


## mikewhatever

Hey Bernardo, you bet I will reply, just waiting for the registration email.

----------


## zehjotkah

> Mike,
> Please also reply to them there. I'm trying my best to be civil as this Ishu doesn't seem to have a clue on how the drivers are distributed outside of Meego, or how Intel is basically ignoring the community. Anyway, my next pc/tablet/netbook/phone/whatever won't have intel inside, for sure. And if I have any say in the matter, the same will happen at my employer. Not unless Intel does a 180 degrees turn and starts caring about the linux community.


Please don't blame Intel only.
Some month ago I spoke with a guy from Intel (If you want I can provide his name via PM).
He is exactly the one who had to manage all the stuff around the GMA500.
He said that Intel is really sorry about the driver situation but they can't do anything the GMA500 is only a licensed chip. Intel doesn't even code the drivers.
He was very impressed with the community poulsbo driver.
I showed him compiz and HD video playback on my Booklet and everything else.
Today he is working on MeeGo.

----------


## lucazade

> Please don't blame Intel only.
> Some month ago I spoke with a guy from Intel (If you want I can provide his name via PM).
> He is exactly the one who had to manage all the stuff around the GMA500.
> He said that Intel is really sorry about the driver situation but they can't do anything the GMA500 is only a licensed chip. Intel doesn't even code the drivers.
> He was very impressed with the community poulsbo driver.
> I showed him compiz and HD video playback on my Booklet and everything else.
> Today he is working on MeeGo.


Who should I blame if not Intel?
Maybe me that i trusted Intel and haven't checked enough driver state before buying!
Intel decided to sell GMA500 chip (even if licensed) and to not to help community fixing and improving drivers.
Am I wrong?!  :Smile:

----------


## zehjotkah

> Who should I blame if not Intel?
> Maybe me that i trusted Intel and haven't checked enough driver state before buying!
> Intel decided to sell GMA500 chip (even if licensed) and to not to help community fixing and improving drivers.
> Am I wrong?!


Yes, you're right. I haven't said, that you shouldn't blame Intel at all. But not only.

The manufacturer of the chip (sorry I forgot the name) made also the drivers. But they refused to allow Intel to publish these drivers as open source (YES, Intel asked them!).

----------


## lucazade

> Yes, you're right. I haven't said, that you shouldn't blame Intel at all. But not only.
> 
> The manufacturer of the chip (sorry I forgot the name) made also the drivers. But they refused to allow Intel to publish these drivers as open source (YES, Intel asked them!).


Intel should have sent to the gma500 team patches in these years (also anonymously) needed to make PSB driver working with recent X and kernel releases!
2D, kernel module and drm are open source, only 3D is closed (Xpsb) so i really don't understand the reasons to not help us.

----------


## zehjotkah

> Intel should have sent to the gma500 team patches in these years (also anonymously) needed to make PSB driver working with recent X and kernel releases!
> 2D, kernel module and drm are open source, only 3D is closed (Xpsb) so i really don't understand the reasons to not help us.


okay, next time I will meet him I will try to get a little bit more information.

----------


## lucazade

> okay, next time I will meet him I will try to get a little bit more information.


Thanks zehjotkah
really appreciated!  :Wink:

----------


## godfazr

> The manufacturer of the chip (sorry I forgot the name) made also the drivers.


It's PowerVR, and afaik they aren't manufacturers, but rather owners of technology.

----------


## olmo62

not understand...: but now MEEGO work with gma500 ?
thanks for info.

----------


## lucazade

> not understand...: but now MEEGO work with gma500 ?
> thanks for info.


No, unfortunately it doesn't work at the moment because EMGD drivers 1.5.x are not compatible with Xserver 1.9 shipped with Meego 1.1.

----------


## mikewhatever

> Yes, you're right. I haven't said, that you shouldn't blame Intel at all. But not only.
> 
> The manufacturer of the chip (sorry I forgot the name) made also the drivers. But they refused to allow Intel to publish these drivers as open source (YES, Intel asked them!).


That's ok, I'll take a working closed source driver, but where is it? Licensing third party technology is nothing new as well as outsourcing workflow, but does it have fail so miserably? In fact, the only reason people here know that gma500  was licensed is because it sucks. Who knows, Intel may have outsourced the development of other chips, but because driver support was relatively decent, nobody really cared.

----------


## ciccio37

Hi! i'm a eee 1101 unlucky user and i'm following this topic since the previous year, finally i decided to install ubuntu and delete winxp and all seems to be ok using your precious drivers  :Very Happy:  i saw that on lucid lucazade made a remake of the original iso with the psb driver inside, is it possible also for maverick?
Thanks for your hard work!  :Very Happy:

----------


## lucazade

> Hi! i'm a eee 1101 unlucky user and i'm following this topic since the previous year, finally i decided to install ubuntu and delete winxp and all seems to be ok using your precious drivers  i saw that on lucid lucazade made a remake of the original iso with the psb driver inside, is it possible also for maverick?
> Thanks for your hard work!


I can't create an iso image for maverick because of some workarounds i've added.
I should declare lcd panel resolution during cd building (i.e. 1366x768 ) but not all gma500 netbooks use this one.

----------


## tista

Hi, luca.

now I'm tracing some logs in Wayland on emgd & Natty.  :Razz: 
something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/548698/. 

It seems DRI2 on emgd (especially emgd_dri.so) would lack some details for piping to Wayland. basically emgd only has a choice of GL ES renderings. but Wayland strongly recommended EGL... so it needs to resolve some requirements between GL ES and EGL. unfortunately libGLES-packages from X-edgers-PPA wasn't any help...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Finally we would have to rebuild libEGL and some more GL libraries. now I'm trying that. well known, Intel could NOT do with any helps to us !! However I want to talk about  these situations to Wayland development team and to send logs, licensed source for 3D on GMA500 would make it hard works... so first I would try rebuilding GL libraries. 

Regards.  :Razz:

----------


## lucazade

> Hi, luca.
> 
> now I'm tracing some logs in Wayland on emgd & Natty. 
> something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/548698/. 
> 
> It seems DRI2 on emgd (especially emgd_dri.so) would lack some details for piping to Wayland. basically emgd only has a choice of GL ES renderings. but Wayland strongly recommended EGL... so it needs to resolve some requirements between GL ES and EGL. unfortunately libGLES-packages from X-edgers-PPA wasn't any help... 
> 
> Finally we would have to rebuild libEGL and some more GL libraries. now I'm trying that. well known, Intel could NOT do with any helps to us !! However I want to talk about  these situations to Wayland development team and to send logs, licensed source for 3D on GMA500 would make it hard works... so first I would try rebuilding GL libraries. 
> 
> Regards.


HI Tista,

Thanks for precious informations you have posted,
let me know if you need any help or test support

I'll check wayland mailing list for any public conversation.

regards!

----------


## lucazade

Tista.. don't know if this could help.. these are all gma500 available drivers (some are only for "premium" customers!)




> there are up to 6 (yes, six) drivers for Intel products based on SGX535.
> - 1 driver for Canmore/Sodaville
> - 1 driver for US15W (from UMG)
> - 1 driver for MRST (DRI2 capable), that also includes support for older US15W
> - 1 driver for US15W (IEGD 10.x)
> - 1 driver for MRST/US15W with support for Android (OpenGL ES)
> - 1 driver for MRST/US15W. That new EMGD that looks derived from IEGD.
> 
> The "psb" drivers have two branches. What people have for US15W + some updates to Intel customers. The newer branch, that supports dri2 and other features for VA-API, is targetted to Moorestown users, but it could also work with older Poulsbo. This is not publicly available because the platforms are not publicly available either... Thinking about it further, there might be three branches actually: the one with support for Android platforms.
> ...


http://phoronix.com/forums/showpost....53&postcount=9
Maybe some of these have Dri2 and EGL

----------


## tista

> Tista.. don't know if this could help.. these are all gma500 available drivers (some are only for "premium" customers!)
> 
> 
> 
> http://phoronix.com/forums/showpost....53&postcount=9
> Maybe some of these have Dri2 and EGL


Hi, luca.

That's nice !!  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

If the newer psb has DRI2 features, it would be the best for Wayland. Because our standard way is that psb was drived under udev, KMS, and some other device-controllers, psb's libdrm would help for running Wayland. on the other hand, emgd's dri wasn't perfect to set drm under udev (Today  emgd-dkms might be used to call HAL... no that's old method). Natty will get rid of HAL completely and pure upstart-udev would be taken to default boot sequence, so we might have to prepare for this to be enable KMS on emgd.


Thanks for your info !! I'm glad !

... and if you feel free, I want you to introduce our situations to Wayland dev team. I wish that, Would you ?

tista

----------


## lucazade

> Hi, luca.
> 
> That's nice !! 
> 
> If the newer psb has DRI2 features, it would be the best for Wayland. Because our standard way is that psb was drived under udev, KMS, and some other device-controllers, psb's libdrm would help for running Wayland. on the other hand, emgd's dri wasn't perfect to set drm under udev (Today  emgd-dkms might be used to call HAL... no that's old method). Natty will get rid of HAL completely and pure upstart-udev would be taken to default boot sequence, so we might have to prepare for this to be enable KMS on emgd.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your info !! I'm glad !
> 
> ...


Tista I haven't tried yet Wayland bits, so I don't have any experience at the moment with this new stuff.
I'd prefer if you introduce the problem at the wayland devel mailing list, i'll partecipate where possible!  :Smile:

----------


## tista

> Tista I haven't tried yet Wayland bits, so I don't have any experience at the moment with this new stuff.
> I'd prefer if you introduce the problem at the wayland devel mailing list, i'll partecipate where possible!


luca, alright, I'm on it !!  :Razz: 

Fortunately in a few days, I could introduce our situations and logs to development team via mailing list. I believe Unity/Compiz and Wayland would work on GMA500. 

Best Regards !  :Very Happy: 

tista


*ADDED:*
Now I've posted my situations about Wayland to devel team's mailing list !!
I've sent twice as same massage ... oops ! 

and let me know if you have anything better to adding details or logs, luca !  :Very Happy: 

*2nd ADDED:*
Today I'm trying some OpenGL libraries via opened by Imagination Techs.
but nothing would have changed .. I feel. 
Oh c'moonnn  :Sad:

----------


## Mattia

- 1 driver for MRST/US15W with support for Android (OpenGL ES)

IS possible to install android on asus 1101???

----------


## tista

Hi, all VAIO P users.

I've found an useful script to control brightness on VAIO P !!
Author Mr. Wakabayashi had written in 2009.
link is here.
This is a simple, clean, minimum script what I'd prefer.

now I'm using it on emgd with Natty, works perfect !!  :Razz:  and easy to use, I've combined with Compiz's shortcut keys (Up/Down to Ctrl+F5/Ctrl+F6).

Maybe useful for emgd on VAIO P users (psb is now perfect to control via ACPI Hotkeys but emgd doesn't yet ...).

Cheers !

tista

----------


## tista

A Happy New Year, luca.

I've retried psb on Maverick to check how X-edger's EGL & OpenGLES take effects to Compiz and Unity (Clutter based).

When I tried "Unity -p", I saw some new warnings about GPU ! Unfortunately still crashed by seg-faults.  :Sad:  :Sad: 
Errors like this. 

And Compiz 0.9.2 without Glib had almost same situations before (almost work fine !)...

If you have when talking about "Poulsbo's 3D-driver" to other development teams, vendors, and any places, feel free to use my posts and logs !  :Razz:  :Razz: 

Finally let me know if you saw some newer stuff of GMA500, because I'm always on a test-bench !

Best Regards.

----------


## lucazade

> A Happy New Year, luca.
> 
> I've retried psb on Maverick to check how X-edger's EGL & OpenGLES take effects to Compiz and Unity (Clutter based).
> 
> When I tried "Unity -p", I saw some new warnings about GPU ! Unfortunately still crashed by seg-faults. 
> Errors like this. 
> 
> And Compiz 0.9.2 without Glib had almost same situations before (almost work fine !)...
> 
> ...


Happy new year!  :Smile: 

Gma500 is all about errors and bugs! This one is new...

Searching the web i've found something interesting on FitPC2 forum
Lucid + emgd + vaapi playback
http://fit-pc2.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=2026

Haven't tried it yet, we should see how to fix vaapi playback with emgd in Ubuntu.

----------


## lucazade

I need some help..

Flash video replacer for Chromium doesn't work anymore here, while i'm still able to use it on Firefox.

The issue seems to be "URL Notify result is Network Error",
Any idea how to fix this?
Here are the logs i get with chromium and firefox:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/549028/ 

thanks

----------


## lucazade

This PPA could fix EMGD/PSB brightness hotkeys (latest gma500 ppa update fixed only acer751h brightness)
https://launchpad.net/~kamalmostafa/...l-mjgbacklight

ubuntuforum thread about modified kernel
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...ghlight=gma500

----------


## jbernardo

> This PPA could fix EMGD/PSB brightness hotkeys (latest gma500 ppa update fixed only acer751h brightness)
> https://launchpad.net/~kamalmostafa/+archive/linux-kamal-mjgbacklight
> 
> ubuntuforum thread about modified kernel
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...ghlight=gma500


Unfortunately, that didn't fix the brightness keys with PSB for me. No change from "regular" kernel on my 1101HA/kubuntu.

----------


## tista

> Happy new year! 
> 
> Gma500 is all about errors and bugs! This one is new...
> 
> Searching the web i've found something interesting on FitPC2 forum
> Lucid + emgd + vaapi playback
> http://fit-pc2.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=2026
> 
> Haven't tried it yet, we should see how to fix vaapi playback with emgd in Ubuntu.


Hi luca.

Yeah that's interesting. Really I want to know how to fix libva on emgd in Ubuntu ...  :Confused:

----------


## simplygades

Happy new year, everyone!




> Unfortunately, that didn't fix the brightness keys with PSB for me. No change from "regular" kernel on my 1101HA/kubuntu.


Using the patched psb with Gnome, made brightness hotkeys work on the AO751h, however using KDE just popped up the control bar, which remained unaffected by the key strokes. If I remember correctly you use KDE, so could this be DE specific? Just an idea.

EDIT: Of course you use KDE, you just wrote Kubuntu...

----------


## jbernardo

Could be DE specific, yes. But it did work once - I think in Karmic it still worked well.

----------


## tista

> Happy new year! 
> 
> Gma500 is all about errors and bugs! This one is new...
> 
> Searching the web i've found something interesting on FitPC2 forum
> Lucid + emgd + vaapi playback
> http://fit-pc2.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=2026
> 
> Haven't tried it yet, we should see how to fix vaapi playback with emgd in Ubuntu.


Luca, I've tested these packages on Natty !!  :Razz: 
(but mplayer-vaapi had some unresolved-dependencies so I couldn't try it)

Actually these packages could NOT play with VA-API...  :Confused:  :Confused: 

Below employed packages from Fit-PC2:
xserver-xorg-video-poulsbo           1.5-1742
linux-image-2.6.35-34-fitpc2         2.6.35-34.2
linux-headers-2.6.35-34-fitpc2       2.6.35-34.2
linux-headers-2.6.35-34              2.6.35-34.2

Below employed packages from gma500/ppa:
libva1                               1.0.1-3+0.31.1-1+sds5~1104um2
mplayer                              2:1.0~rc4~try1.dsfg1-1ubuntu2

Now both vainfo and dmesg says errors. So in a few days I would try Fit-PC2's libva.

P.S. 
At least these had almost same issues on our emgd packages... I wonder how they could play via vaapi....  :Confused: 
and Compiz works as same as our xorg-emgd. then why they say "NOT working compiz" ? what's the reason they had on lucid's compiz ? 
yeah I'm wondering...
Finally my Natty is too new to test them packages exactly. I want someone to check them on Lucid or Maverick with emgd.

----------


## lucazade

> Luca, I've tested these packages on Natty !! 
> (but mplayer-vaapi had some unresolved-dependencies so I couldn't try it)
> 
> Actually these packages could NOT play with VA-API... 
> 
> Below employed packages from Fit-PC2:
> xserver-xorg-video-poulsbo           1.5-1742
> linux-image-2.6.35-34-fitpc2         2.6.35-34.2
> linux-headers-2.6.35-34-fitpc2       2.6.35-34.2
> ...


Looking at their libva source package:
+libva (1.0.1-3ppa1) lucid; urgency=low
+
+  * Non-maintainer upload.
+  * For Lucid, to be used with the Intel EMGD drivers.
package by our JBernardo !
If I well remember this is SDS version .. we could try also stock natty libva.
I hope to have the time to check it here.

----------


## lucazade

Tista

Have you tried/seen also this Ubuntu iso for the O2 Joggler?
http://joggler.exotica.org.uk/ubuntu/

"Backlight working (control available from gnome-power-manager / brightness applet or through sysfs)."

Haven't found info about libva solution.

----------


## tista

Thanks luca !




> Looking at their libva source package:
> +libva (1.0.1-3ppa1) lucid; urgency=low
> +
> + * Non-maintainer upload.
> + * For Lucid, to be used with the Intel EMGD drivers.
> package by our JBernardo !


Oh really ? their repos also have libva-x11. maybe it had been packed by JBernardo, too...




> If I well remember this is SDS version .. we could try also stock natty libva.
> I hope to have the time to check it here.


thanks !! 




> Tista
> 
> Have you tried/seen also this Ubuntu iso for the O2 Joggler?
> http://joggler.exotica.org.uk/ubuntu/
> 
> "Backlight working (control available from gnome-power-manager / brightness applet or through sysfs)."
> 
> Haven't found info about libva solution.


No, I haven't yet... but I should see it.  :Razz: 
Today emgd would have lack of brightness hotkeys feature on various PCs. under udev, although ACPI had been associated to emgd successfully, but in fact, it doesn't work...
In case of "VAIO" PCs, there would been a bit tricky compared with the others, I think. Because Sony had hidden many useful settings from BIOS's surface to "in depth". So we couldn't change state of ACPI... ugly mad.

I hope Intel could treat these features in emgd if possible:
# to enable possibility running under udev, KMS and drm.
# to enable Open-Sourced 3D for compatibility with Wayland's EGL.
# to enable capabilities on 2D/UXA rendering performance.
# to enable fully VA-API support.

Cheers !  :Razz:

----------


## nachtfalter

Hi there, as I watched this forum for quite some time and got some good tips from it I thought I should finally contribute something.
I have the Nokia Booklet 3G which unfortunately has the infamous GMA500.
I managed to compile the EMGD 1.5 driver with the 2.6.36 kernel and Xorg 1.8 and so far everything works. Xv, compiz and vaapi with mplayer-vaapi (even in compiz).

Concerning the backlight:



> No, I haven't yet... but I should see it. 
> Today emgd would have lack of brightness hotkeys feature on various PCs. under udev, although ACPI had been associated to emgd successfully, but in fact, it doesn't work...
> In case of "VAIO" PCs, there would been a bit tricky compared with the others, I think. Because Sony had hidden many useful settings from BIOS's surface to "in depth". So we couldn't change state of ACPI... ugly mad.


Recently I took the old psb driver and cut out the backlight-control code and it works together with EMGD. 
It's very ugly and hackish and you have to load the module after X started but it works...

The only remaining problems are the well known "HWRecoveryResetSGX: SGX Hardware Recovery triggered"-bug wich freezes X sometimes under heavy load and occasional hangs during suspend/resume.
I hope Intel will improve something with an updated EMGD driver that should hopefully be released soon...

----------


## tista

> Hi there, as I watched this forum for quite some time and got some good tips from it I thought I should finally contribute something.
> I have the Nokia Booklet 3G which unfortunately has the infamous GMA500.
> I managed to compile the EMGD 1.5 driver with the 2.6.36 kernel and Xorg 1.8 and so far everything works. Xv, compiz and vaapi with mplayer-vaapi (even in compiz).
> 
> Concerning the backlight:
> 
> 
> Recently I took the old psb driver and cut out the backlight-control code and it works together with EMGD. 
> It's very ugly and hackish and you have to load the module after X started but it works...
> ...


Hi, nachtfalter.

Really !? maybe you're the first one who could play with VA-API on Ubuntu as I know !!  :Razz: 

Please let us know how you have done it, would you ?

----------


## jherskow

Hi guys!  :Razz: 
just installed 10.10 netbook on my AAO 751h with the gma 500. and applied the above changes. the graphics look great, but I'm left with a few issues:

video playback doesn't work at all (audio plays fine-with a blank screen)microphone doesn't work at all either
 (both of the above worked fine before the changes)
brightness keys work (although flipped) but brightness applet ignores my clicking.(slider collapses back to menu when i click it)battery indicator merely shows charged all the time.
any ideas?

Otherwise, things are great, and actually seem better than the system was back on jolicloud, although I'm going to dual-boot them for a while to keep safe.

Jherskow.

(edit) :Surprised: h, yeah-  unity won't work, in case that wasn't clear

----------


## tista

Hi, all.  :Razz: 

Have you already read about http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/vaapi ?

This could be very important thing that "How could we treat VA-API under udev/KMS ?".

The point is "DRM". today, after Lucid, our Ubuntu had employed udev except for HAL in hardware-detection/control layer. so emgd-dkms had some lack of links emgd kernel-module to DRM like this in Xorg.0.log:


```
(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.0
(EE) [drm] Could not set DRM device bus ID.
```

This result would cause "A Missing Link" the way from DRI in Xorg to DRM in kernel layer. especially KMS (Kernel Mode Settings), that's critical. yes well known, "Wayland" also strongly needs KMS capable driver.

Back to talking about VA-API, also would use Hardware-Accelerations via libva drivers had built for famous Intel-chips or a "dummy driver". showed in above URL, the attachment from libva drivers to DRM seems "Direct" without DRI's pipeline. so it means we have to strongly recommend native KMS driver for emgd. that's not only reason for Wayland but also VA-API with Xorg.

Finally by all means, Intel MUST solve this problems till Q1 2011 new release !! I think DRM problems should be solved as soon as possible.

----------


## tista

> Hi guys! 
> just installed 10.10 netbook on my AAO 751h with the gma 500. and applied the above changes. the graphics look great, but I'm left with a few issues:
> 
> video playback doesn't work at all (audio plays fine-with a blank screen)microphone doesn't work at all either
>  (both of the above worked fine before the changes)
> brightness keys work (although flipped) but brightness applet ignores my clicking.(slider collapses back to menu when i click it)battery indicator merely shows charged all the time.
> any ideas?
> 
> Otherwise, things are great, and actually seem better than the system was back on jolicloud, although I'm going to dual-boot them for a while to keep safe.
> ...


Hi, jherskow.  :Razz: 

Have you already updated to "newest" Maverick ?
I remember the default installed ACPI had some bugs. so you have to update all packages via update-manager. newest packages may solve your issues, but I don't know, maybe or not...

Cheers !

----------


## jherskow

> Hi, jherskow. 
> 
> Have you already updated to "newest" Maverick ?
> I remember the default installed ACPI had some bugs. so you have to update all packages via update-manager. newest packages may solve your issues, but I don't know, maybe or not...
> 
> Cheers !


just did:

all videos still play aduio only wiht black screenbrightness aplet still buggybattery indicator fixedmicrophone works -but only in sound recorder, not in skypewebcam can capture pics and record videos (which i cant play back)- but no live preview, which means no video chatting

I'd be very gratefull for any help at all with these issues.

jherskow.

----------


## AdamWill

hey folks, just dipping in again...lucazade / jbernardo, i see you guys seem to be all playing with EMGD now, what's the benefit over psb? I haven't really looked at the EMGD driver yet for Fedora, no time...thanks!

----------


## tista

> just did:
> 
> all videos still play aduio only wiht black screenbrightness aplet still buggybattery indicator fixedmicrophone works -but only in sound recorder, not in skypewebcam can capture pics and record videos (which i cant play back)- but no live preview, which means no video chatting
> 
> I'd be very gratefull for any help at all with these issues.
> 
> jherskow.



Hi,jherskow.

It seems most of your issues would have already seen in past. So you'd better to watching previous posts about 751h !  :Wink: 

Hints: video playback via vaapi needs mplayer-vaapi and liibva. if using psb, brightness control depends on psb-kernel-source and/or ACPI. psb driver has lack of playback via xv. so skype with webcam would have broken in visual. or use emgd driver.

Cheers. :Razz:

----------


## mikewhatever

Hi people,
I've been running Maverick on the Dell mini 10 netbook for about a week now, and have two problems I can't resolve. 
First, skipping through the movies with gnome-mplayer doesn't work. Gnome-mplayer just closes, and I've tried using more cache and also gl instead of vaapi, but that didn't make any difference. I've stopped using gnome-mplayer for now, as skipping works well in mplayer itself.
The second problem is, some videos have a shaking picture in mplayer when using vaapi. The videos are .avi with resolutions of about 600x300, XVID codec. Mplayer with '-vo gl' plays the same videos well.
I am surprised no one has posted about these problems, so there you go.

----------


## tista

Hi, luca.

I've tried "Dummy Driver" of libva on Natty Alpha-1.  :Capital Razz: 
in EMGD, vainfo says below:


```
libva: libva version 0.31.1-sds1
libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
libva: Trying to open /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/emgd_drv_video.so
libva: va_openDriver() returns 0
vainfo: VA API version: 0.31
vainfo: Driver version: Dummy Driver 1.0
vainfo: Supported profile and entrypoints
      VAProfileMPEG2Simple            :	VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileMPEG2Simple            :	VAEntrypointMoComp
      VAProfileMPEG2Main              :	VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileMPEG2Main              :	VAEntrypointMoComp
      VAProfileMPEG4Simple            :	VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileMPEG4AdvancedSimple    :	VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileMPEG4Main              :	VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileH264Baseline           :	VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileH264Main               :	VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileH264High               :	VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileVC1Simple              :	VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileVC1Main                :	VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileVC1Advanced            :	VAEntrypointVLD
```

But I'm not trying video playback via mplayer yet ... sorry. Just only a check for vainfo.

P.S.
These drivers was build by adding an option "--enable-dummy-driver" in debian/rules. then the drivers had created in libva-1.0.1-3+0.31.1/debian/tmp/usr/lib/va/drivers/ , I manually moved them to /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ . and created symlink from dummy_drv_video.so to emgd_drv_video.so, next done ldconfig.

Regards !  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## jbernardo

> hey folks, just dipping in again...lucazade / jbernardo, i see you guys seem to be all playing with EMGD now, what's the benefit over psb? I haven't really looked at the EMGD driver yet for Fedora, no time...thanks!


Hi Adam, I am mostly an observer now (work has taken over most of my time); luca has packaged EMGD. From what I've seen, the advantage is that Xv works - we are still waiting for someone with the time and abilities to finish implementing EXA_MIXED_MODE in the psb drivers. The big disadvantages of EMGD are that it is a even bigger binary mess, tied to Xorg 1.8 and including libGL and libVA binaries, so we'll be even more dependent on the competency and good will of Intel to update these drivers. If we judge both by the psb/IEGD/EMGD mess...

----------


## lucazade

> Hi, luca.
> 
> I've tried "Dummy Driver" of libva on Natty Alpha-1. 
> in EMGD, vainfo says below:
> 
> 
> ```
> libva: libva version 0.31.1-sds1
> libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
> ...


@Tista
This vainfo looks nice! Is it a present for my birthday (today!) ??  :Smile: 

Last time i checked vainfo i got 



```
$ vainfo 
libva: libva version 0.31.1-sds1
libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
libva: Trying to open /usr/lib/va/drivers/emgd_drv_video.so
Intel(R) Embedded Media and Graphics Driver 1.5 Build 1742
Segmentation fault
```



```
$ vainfo
libva: libva version 0.31.0
libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
libva: Trying to open /usr/lib/dri/emgd_drv_video.so
Intel(R) Embedded Media and Graphics Driver 1.5 Build 1742
X Error of failed request: BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length error)
Major opcode of failed request: 128 (Intel-EmbeddedGraphicsDriverExtension)
Minor opcode of failed request: 2 ()
Serial number of failed request: 17
Current serial number in output stream: 17
```


@Adam
Jbernardo summed up the situation.. I would add Tista is more inside EMGD than me, I've only joined some pieces  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

> Hi people,
> I've been running Maverick on the Dell mini 10 netbook for about a week now, and have two problems I can't resolve. 
> First, skipping through the movies with gnome-mplayer doesn't work. Gnome-mplayer just closes, and I've tried using more cache and also gl instead of vaapi, but that didn't make any difference. I've stopped using gnome-mplayer for now, as skipping works well in mplayer itself.
> The second problem is, some videos have a shaking picture in mplayer when using vaapi. The videos are .avi with resolutions of about 600x300, XVID codec. Mplayer with '-vo gl' plays the same videos well.
> I am surprised no one has posted about these problems, so there you go.


I haven't noticed this issue, probably because i don't watch a lot of videos with the netbook.. anyway we should upgrade gnome-mplayer to 1.0 (and enable vaapi as default backend) because we're stuck at 0.9.9.2.
Maybe this could help.

----------


## tista

L - u - c - a - ...

After all that, I've failed to play via mplayer-vaapi... :Crying or Very sad: 

these messages had remained in term:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/550608/

Although I'm using Maverick's packages as worked well, then I noticed this:


```
[VD_FFMPEG] XVMC-accelerated MPEG-2.
```

in fact, emgd on Ubuntu couldn't use XVideoMC !! (100% crashed Xorg I promise  :Sad: ) and dummy driver source might have to edit focused in a variable "obj_buffer", or an... somehow ?

So that's maybe hard work...ugly. 

Yes. crashed in a Signal-11 or a Signal-6 !!  :Razz:  :Razz: 
I wanna shout an..

*" Oh my God! It's full of Bugs! " --- 2010:Odyssey Two*

Best Regards! :Razz:  and a Happy birthday !!

----------


## godfazr

> Hi guys! 
> just installed 10.10 netbook on my AAO 751h with the gma 500. and applied the above changes. the graphics look great, but I'm left with a few issues:
> 
> video playback doesn't work at all (audio plays fine-with a blank screen)


You can try to set output type in gstreamer-properties to X11 without Xv - you'll get video playback and camera preview but veeeery slow...



> brightness keys work (although flipped) but brightness applet ignores my clicking.(slider collapses back to menu when i click it)


For me brightness keys seems to work without any problems (AAO 751h+10.10 netbook), but I never used applet so don't know if it works  :Smile: 



> battery indicator merely shows charged all the time.


In my case battery indicator won't show up on boot-up, but shown and indicates correct battery state after return from Stand-by.
(but here's another problem, not related to this topic - my 3 cell battery holds about 3 hours or even less though under WinXP Home which was preinstalled it holds 4 hours).

----------


## lucazade

> L - u - c - a - ...
> 
> After all that, I've failed to play via mplayer-vaapi...
> 
> these messages had remained in term:
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550608/
> 
> Although I'm using Maverick's packages as worked well, then I noticed this:
> 
> ...


thanks!  :Wink: 

the nice thing is that generic fbdev driver outperform psb and emgd in 2D rendering.. lol!
I have nothing to add.. situation is tragicomic!  :Wink: 

@ao751h users - battery fix
I quote PilotPaul




> Acer 751h Battery Fix for me works as follows:
> 
> 1. Install acpitool...
> 
> sudo apt-get install acpitool
> 
> 2. Add to /etc/rc.local (before last line that reads "exit 0") using your favorite editor...
> 
> acpitool
> ...

----------


## jbernardo

Guys, on the brightness keys,it seems I owe you all an apology. I just installed the KDE 4.6 RC1, on Maverick, and now my keys work! So it was broken also in KDE...

----------


## grahamst

> just did:
> 
> all videos still play aduio only wiht black screenbrightness aplet still buggybattery indicator fixedmicrophone works -but only in sound recorder, not in skypewebcam can capture pics and record videos (which i cant play back)- but no live preview, which means no video chatting


*Videos:* It wasn't clear from your original post whether you've already installed the special Poulsbo version of GNOME-mplayer, with VAAPI. You will need this (if you're not going down the EMGD route - see below) to play videos. What I did was:

- uninstall the normal versions of GNOME-media player and Movie Player (I did it via the Ubuntu Software Centre, in Sound and Video)
- Still in Ubuntu Software Centre, choose the Intel GMA500 Poulsbo...' repository (under 'Get software'
- Find mplayer and GNOME-mplayer (they might be the only programs that show up, depending on settings - otherwise scroll down)
- install these two programs (actually I'm not sure if you need them both. [mplayer works from the terminal] But they seem to coexist OK.

*Microphone in Skype:* This looks like an awful kludge, and I can't remember where I got it from, but it worked for me:

- Install PulseAudio Volume Control (PAVC - again from the Sound & Video section of Ubuntu Software Centre, or however else you prefer)
- in PAVC, go to 'Input Devices' click on the lock symbol so that the two channels are NOT locked together
- move one of the channels so that it's different to the other channel (the original tip was to turn the right-channel down to zero, but I'm not sure if that's necessary)
- then, in Skype, go to Options, Sound devices, and unclick the setting that says 'Allow Skype to automatically adjust my mixer levels'. (I've found that this may need to be done every time you start Skype, as it doesn't seem to stick.)

Then you should be able to use the microphone with Skype - at least, the teat call should now work.

*Brightness applet and battery indicator* work for me on the AO751h. The PilotPaul fix mentioned above worked for me, and I think the brightness key fix was put into the latest version of the Poulsbo drivers.

*Video in the webcam and in Skype:* These (based on xv video) simply don't work with the current Poulbo drivers. I head they do work with the EMGD drivers, but apparently there are other issues with these - I'm not qualified to comment as I've never tried to install or use them.

That's about as far as I can help. It's a pain not having webcam/Skype video, but most other things work. From what I can gather from the more technical posts here, it doesn't look like things are going to get much better in future. This is a shame, as otherwise I really like the AO751h.

Graham

----------


## jherskow

did all that:

skype mic: works, but very choppy/modulated- unintelligeble
video playback: 
vlc: still no video but sound is fine (installed the gma500 vlc)
movie player: video, but laggy, choppy, skippy and pixelated

(note- i only found gnome movie player to reinstall for gma500, not mplayer)
battery fix by pilot paul: battery idicator shows, but is wildly innacurate and only shows time est. not charge

thanks so much!

----------


## chone

> Hi there, as I watched this forum for quite some time and got some good tips from it I thought I should finally contribute something.
> I have the Nokia Booklet 3G which unfortunately has the infamous GMA500.
> I managed to compile the EMGD 1.5 driver with the 2.6.36 kernel and Xorg 1.8 and so far everything works. Xv, compiz and vaapi with mplayer-vaapi (even in compiz).
> 
> Concerning the backlight:
> 
> 
> Recently I took the old psb driver and cut out the backlight-control code and it works together with EMGD. 
> It's very ugly and hackish and you have to load the module after X started but it works...
> ...


Ahh I can't believe you got the brightness keys to work!

If you could post a little tutorial on how to enact your hack, I'd love that.

Using an Asus T91MT running 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) Desktop, I just installed the EMGD stuff and can verify that VLC works fine, and fullscreen flash video (whewwww). 480p isn't even choppy for me (and I'm hoping 720p will be doable with another gig of memory)...

I think this is a better alternative to the poulsbo stuff, which honestly made my flash video playback miserable. I'm gonna pursue the fit-PC stuff and get back to you guys.

EDIT:
Cheese doesn't crash for pictures or video (but is very choppy, even for mid-res video). Microphone works.

----------


## nachtfalter

> Hi, nachtfalter.
> 
> Really !? maybe you're the first one who could play with VA-API on Ubuntu as I know !! 
> 
> Please let us know how you have done it, would you ?


Actually I don't run Ubuntu. I have Gentoo installed but I think it doesn't make any difference. I'm only posting in this forum because the Ubuntu userbase is much more active regarding gma500 etc...

The important step to get vaapi working with EMGD ist to use the libva libraries that intel shipped with their EMGD driver. It's very sad, that they didn't just use the normal libva but that is the curse of closed source.

I don't know if the libva libraries are in your ubuntu emgd repo but if you download the official emgd package from intel they are in /IEMGD_HEAD_Linux/MeeGo1.0/driver/Xorg-xserver-1.7.99/libva*
So just copy them to /usr/lib
and remove other libva instances that may be installed

then you have to link /usr/lib/va/drivers/emgd_drv_video.so -> /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/emgd_drv_video.so

If you have installed mplayer-vaapi then you can use it with -vo vaapi :Mad: render -va vaapi
with xrender it will nicely work together with compiz.
So everything is nearly perfect, you can play 1080p videos with h264 at 10% cpu together with compiz.
Unfortunately I still didn't manage to do the same in vlc...





> hey folks, just dipping in again...lucazade / jbernardo, i see you guys seem to be all playing with EMGD now, what's the benefit over psb? I haven't really looked at the EMGD driver yet for Fedora, no time...thanks!


The psb driver was horribly slow for 2D, EMGD in contrast ist very fast in that respect. In my experience you can e.g. play with mplayer -vo x11 as smooth as with xv. also browsing in chrome is extremely smooth.
compiz is also working very fast im my experience, together with vaapi
Also EMGD compiles for latest kernels and xorg 1.8 whereas psb lacks xv with xorg 1.8

but there are bugs in EMGD: suspend doesn't work everytime and there are rare freezes when using 3D and vaapi together...
also the backlight control doesn't work with EMGD for me.
But I managed to cut out the backlight part of the psb driver:




> Ahh I can't believe you got the brightness keys to work!
> 
> If you could post a little tutorial on how to enact your hack, I'd love that.
> 
> Using an Asus T91MT running 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) Desktop, I just installed the EMGD stuff and can verify that VLC works fine, and fullscreen flash video (whewwww). 480p isn't even choppy for me (and I'm hoping 720p will be doable with another gig of memory)...
> 
> I think this is a better alternative to the poulsbo stuff, which honestly made my flash video playback miserable. I'm gonna pursue the fit-PC stuff and get back to you guys.
> 
> EDIT:
> Cheese doesn't crash for pictures or video (but is very choppy, even for mid-res video). Microphone works.


I have attached the code for the backlight. It's just a stripped down version of the psb and psb-drm-kernel module. Just a quick hack. You have to load it after X has started or else EMGD throws an error. If I have time I'll look into the code and clean it up so one can load it at the system start.
Let me know if it works for you...

----------


## nachtfalter

As editing the post doesn't seem to work...
I forgot the howto  :Wink: 
Just unzip it then do
make
and install the psb-backlight in your /lib/modules/whatever.../misc/
then do
depmod -a
modprobe psb-backlight
and you should have something in /sys/class/backlight/


PS:
Also included in the EMGD package are gstreamer modules for hardware accelerated ecnoding, which would be very nice but i only got decoding to work...
PS2:
vaapi did already work with the old psb so I would be surprised to be the first one who got it to work on Ubuntu...

----------


## lucazade

> As editing the post doesn't seem to work...
> I forgot the howto 
> Just unzip it then do
> make
> and install the psb-backlight in your /lib/modules/whatever.../misc/
> then do
> depmod -a
> modprobe psb-backlight
> and you should have something in /sys/class/backlight/
> ...


Thanks nachtfalter for all the info
i'm going to try libva and psb-backlight with emgd and if they work find a way to put these inside ppa repository (any help for packaging is appreciated)

anyway i haven't seen emgd smoother than psb, also gtkperf gives better result with psb (32sec) than emgd (251sec)



```
GtkEntry - time:  0.24
GtkComboBox - time:  3.87
GtkComboBoxEntry - time:  2.69
GtkSpinButton - time:  0.62
GtkProgressBar - time:  0.34
GtkToggleButton - time:  0.78
GtkCheckButton - time:  0.71
GtkRadioButton - time:  1.21
GtkTextView - Add text - time:  3.45
GtkTextView - Scroll - time:  0.85
GtkDrawingArea - Lines - time:  4.41
GtkDrawingArea - Circles - time:  7.35
GtkDrawingArea - Text - time:  5.02
GtkDrawingArea - Pixbufs - time:  0.65
 --- 
Total time: 32.21
```



```
GtkPerf 0.40 - Starting testing: Fri Aug 27 12:40:32 2010

GtkEntry - time:  0,01
GtkComboBox - time:  8,33
GtkComboBoxEntry - time:  7,22
GtkSpinButton - time:  1,45
GtkProgressBar - time:  1,01
GtkToggleButton - time:  2,77
GtkCheckButton - time:  2,18
GtkRadioButton - time:  5,08
GtkTextView - Add text - time:  3,58
GtkTextView - Scroll - time:  1,87
GtkDrawingArea - Lines - time:  4,67
GtkDrawingArea - Circles - time: 191,76
GtkDrawingArea - Text - time: 19,66
GtkDrawingArea - Pixbufs - time:  1,50
 --- 
Total time: 251,12
```

about libva i think Tista was refering to emgd drivers because with psb libva works correctly.
I'll let you know how it works!  :Smile:

----------


## tista

Hi, nachtfalter  :Razz: 

At first I could say to nachtfalter "many thanks for your info!" and then I should explain our situation to you in EMGD. (luca & jbernardo, may I ?)

*PSB or EMGD ? we need both* --- for various users, for various purposes, we might have to check both stuff. so we would share some libraries, some tools, and some configurations as possible as we could. That's better for builders, for packagers, for testers, and for users.*Ubuntu is opposite to Classicality* --- Our Ubuntu sometimes might do very Experimental evolution. udev/hal, KMS, upstart, GEM, Unity, Wayland, and many more features had been presented. I'm one of testers in EMGD, Wayland, and Compiz/Unity, so I could say that "Current EMGD is too old to drive us". In fact, this modules had already some lack of ability running under udev/DRM, DRI, and also VA-API. Sometimes we had to "downgrade" many packages for EMGD... We know it's insane but we had no choice... by well known reasons.*PSB still better than EMGD but...* --- Today I could agree this opinion. 2D rendering performance, vaapi capability, KMS friendly, Xorg usability, and more. where is weakness ? I think Mesa/DRI2 and OpenGL for 3D rendering. today it doesn't matter to use only Desktop but if Unity/Compiz and Wayland are close to us ? That's very important which we could treat or not. so now I'm testing EMGD on Natty development/proposed release how could we prepare/ready for them. it's an alternative way remained for us.

New release of EMGD would be announced around 1 Quarter 2011. To be honest, I can't wait for !!

Best Regards !  :Razz:

----------


## jherskow

my video works n a really basic lvl, but laggy, choppy, skippy and pixelated.
i dont think it's supposed to be like this. is there anyhing i could have overlooked?

----------


## Amyako

> New release of EMGD would be announced around 1 Quarter 2011.


I think miracle will not happen and intel only make this driver works with x-server 1.9 / kernel 2.6.35 =\

By the way, i'm played a few movies with mplayer-vaapi with emgd drivers, and they worst than old psb-vaapi, also GMA500 workaround is still required.

----------


## peterjohnhartman

Hi Nachfalter,

Fellow gentoo user here (in fact, loosely in charge of the emgd / psb packages).  I can concur that emgd works great minus the random suspend hang and non-suspend hangs which occur.  *AND ALSO* (and this is something you don't mention) xrandr -o left doesn't work.  This is a shame and I was going to try to convert the xrandr patch for psb over to emgd in a free moment.  But are you somehow magically getting it to work?

P




> Actually I don't run Ubuntu. I have Gentoo installed but I think it doesn't make any difference. I'm only posting in this forum because the Ubuntu userbase is much more active regarding gma500 etc...
> 
> The important step to get vaapi working with EMGD ist to use the libva libraries that intel shipped with their EMGD driver. It's very sad, that they didn't just use the normal libva but that is the curse of closed source.
> 
> I don't know if the libva libraries are in your ubuntu emgd repo but if you download the official emgd package from intel they are in /IEMGD_HEAD_Linux/MeeGo1.0/driver/Xorg-xserver-1.7.99/libva*
> So just copy them to /usr/lib
> and remove other libva instances that may be installed
> 
> then you have to link /usr/lib/va/drivers/emgd_drv_video.so -> /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/emgd_drv_video.so
> ...

----------


## mikewhatever

> my video works n a really basic lvl, but laggy, choppy, skippy and pixelated.
> i dont think it's supposed to be like this. is there anyhing i could have overlooked?


d k, m b. It's easy to o l stuff.  :Razz: 
d u vlc, use *gnome-mplayer* instead.

----------


## lucazade

> d k, m b. It's easy to o l stuff. 
> d u vlc, use *gnome-mplayer* instead.


Ok my english is terrible.. I think I need Rosetta Stone to decrypt this message!  :LOL:

----------


## nachtfalter

> Thanks nachtfalter for all the info
> i'm going to try libva and psb-backlight with emgd and if they work find a way to put these inside ppa repository (any help for packaging is appreciated)
> 
> anyway i haven't seen emgd smoother than psb, also gtkperf gives better result with psb (32sec) than emgd (251sec)
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> GtkEntry - time:  0.24
> ...


Maybe I did something wrong with the psb driver, I had MigrationHeuristic "greedy" enabled in xorg.conf and everything but still videos with x11 and even normal window movements were choppy.
With emgd I can watch videos with mplayer -vo x11 in fullscreen without any noticable cpu load, also all other 2D operations are smooth.
Do you get smooth video playback without xv with the psb driver!?
Also I don't know the details about your hardware but for me EMGD is much faster. Also did you test EMGD with or without compiz enabled?
As a side note I also tried xorg with fbdev(after running a patched 915resolution to get the native res) and it also gives quite good performance but not as good als EMGD.
Regarding the psb-backlight module: at the moment it's only a "just works"-solution and somebody should really look into the code and clean it up, so that module unloading works and so on...
About libva: it also works with EMGD but annoyingly only with the intel-provided libva libs.




> Hi Nachfalter,
> 
> Fellow gentoo user here (in fact, loosely in charge of the emgd / psb packages).  I can concur that emgd works great minus the random suspend hang and non-suspend hangs which occur.  *AND ALSO* (and this is something you don't mention) xrandr -o left doesn't work.  This is a shame and I was going to try to convert the xrandr patch for psb over to emgd in a free moment.  But are you somehow magically getting it to work?
> 
> P


Hi, fellow gentoo user, as you say "emgd-packages" is there an ebuild for EMGD!? I think that would be quite impossible because the Intel people ridiculously packaged the whole thing in one .exe.
Also the xf86-video-psb is now over one year old and I had a hard time to patch it in order to get xorg 1.8 working with it.
Regarding the random hangs. If you get something when running dmesg | grep HWRecoveryResetSGX then you could try to put
 Option     "ALL/1/General/VideoRam"   "131072"
in the Device section in your xorg.conf.
I had those hangs too at the beginning but now they are gone, maybe because of this setting.
I didn't try to run xrandr yet so I can't comment on that, but maybe it should be possible to cut it out from the psb code just like the backlight...




> I think miracle will not happen and intel only make this driver works with x-server 1.9 / kernel 2.6.35 =\
> 
> By the way, i'm played a few movies with mplayer-vaapi with emgd drivers, and they worst than old psb-vaapi, also GMA500 workaround is still required.


I also have my expectations very low regarding the driver update but xorg 1.9 compatibility would at least be something...
About mplayer-vaapi: I had to patch the libavcodec part with some gma500-workaround patches otherwise I would get artifacts, but then everything works smoothly and as good as with psb.

----------


## nachtfalter

> anyway i haven't seen emgd smoother than psb, also gtkperf gives better result with psb (32sec) than emgd (251sec)
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> GtkEntry - time:  0.24
> GtkComboBox - time:  3.87
> GtkComboBoxEntry - time:  2.69
> GtkSpinButton - time:  0.62
> ...


PS:
I also get Total time: 251.13 in gtkperf with EMGD.
I really wonder how you got Total time: 32.21 with the psb driver !?? For me the 2D performance was incredibly low, that was the reason why I switched to EMGD in the first place...

----------


## lucazade

> Maybe I did something wrong with the psb driver, I had MigrationHeuristic "greedy" enabled in xorg.conf and everything but still videos with x11 and even normal window movements were choppy.
> With emgd I can watch videos with mplayer -vo x11 in fullscreen without any noticable cpu load, also all other 2D operations are smooth.
> Do you get smooth video playback without xv with the psb driver!?
> Also I don't know the details about your hardware but for me EMGD is much faster. Also did you test EMGD with or without compiz enabled?
> As a side note I also tried xorg with fbdev(after running a patched 915resolution to get the native res) and it also gives quite good performance but not as good als EMGD.
> Regarding the psb-backlight module: at the moment it's only a "just works"-solution and somebody should really look into the code and clean it up, so that module unloading works and so on...
> About libva: it also works with EMGD but annoyingly only with the intel-provided libva libs.


MigrationHeuristic "Greedy" is enabled by default in psb drivers for Ubuntu (starting from lucid and xorg 1.7) because there were some argb issues with the other Heuristic profiles.

I get 32fps with PSB and plain gnome (no composite) and also with metacity compositor activated (only gtktreeview scrolling is a bit slower and noticeable only scrolling long pages in chromium)
I get 37fps with compiz activated and everything seems smoother but scrolling (like with metacity compositor).. using the netbook only for websurfing this is a "issue" for me.
Gtkperf depends also on gtk theme engine, Murrine in Ubuntu.. SimpleEngine (win95 look) is faster, Aurora/Equinox is slower than Murrine.

I get 251fps with EMGD without composite activated, don't remember if tried with composite activated because i usually don't use it.

Vesa driver in Natty (which now detect native resolution!) score 75fps, haven't got fbdev results here to post, sorry.

Glxgears with PSB gives 1230fps/5sec while EMGD gives 1500.. so in 3D emgd seems quicker even if I feel it lacks some opengl extension like aiglx (due to licensing).

Xv playback was damned slow with PSB, libva instead is really smooth (haven't tried multitask stuff), just some glitches here and there but globally acceptable.

PS. I have an Acer751h (Z520 chipset).
I'll try emgd libva and psb-backlight as soon as possible!

----------


## nachtfalter

> I get 32fps with PSB and plain gnome (no composite) and also with metacity compositor activated (only gtktreeview scrolling is a bit slower and noticeable only scrolling long pages in chromium)
> I get 37fps with compiz activated and everything seems smoother but scrolling (like with metacity compositor).. using the netbook only for websurfing this is a "issue" for me.
> Gtkperf depends also on gtk theme engine, Murrine in Ubuntu.. SimpleEngine (win95 look) is faster, Aurora/Equinox is slower than Murrine.
> 
> I get 251fps with EMGD without composite activated, don't remember if tried with composite activated because i usually don't use it.
> 
> Vesa driver in Natty (which now detect native resolution!) score 75fps, haven't got fbdev results here to post, sorry.
> 
> Glxgears with PSB gives 1230fps/5sec while EMGD gives 1500.. so in 3D emgd seems quicker even if I feel it lacks some opengl extension (due to licensing).
> ...


with 251fps you mean 251 seconds right?
I'm a bit confused because psb obviously scores far better in gtkperf but scrolling and the percieved 2D performance (for example choppy moving windows) is worse than with EMGD.

I tested fbdev right now and it gives me about 22 seconds in gtkperf, wich seems to be very good but again scrolling is not that smooth and also tearing is visible...

----------


## mikewhatever

> Ok my english is terrible.. I think I need Rosetta Stone to decrypt this message!


Yeah, that's jherskow-l33t. Tricky, but I thought I'd try.

By the way, I've reinstalled gnome-mplayer a couple of times and the skipping problem is gone. Magic!

----------


## lucazade

> with 251fps you mean 251 seconds right?
> I'm a bit confused because psb obviously scores far better in gtkperf but scrolling and the percieved 2D performance (for example choppy moving windows) is worse than with EMGD.
> 
> I tested fbdev right now and it gives me about 22 seconds in gtkperf, wich seems to be very good but again scrolling is not that smooth and also tearing is visible...


yep  :Capital Razz: 
i meant seconds.. not fps!

----------


## nachtfalter

> I get 251fps with EMGD without composite activated, don't remember if tried with composite activated because i usually don't use it.
> 
> Vesa driver in Natty (which now detect native resolution!) score 75fps, haven't got fbdev results here to post, sorry.
> 
> Glxgears with PSB gives 1230fps/5sec while EMGD gives 1500.. so in 3D emgd seems quicker even if I feel it lacks some opengl extension like aiglx (due to licensing).


Actually it has AIGLX that works together with mesa, see:

[    49.229] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
[    49.229] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event
[    49.229] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read
[    49.229] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

----------


## lucazade

> Actually it has AIGLX that works together with mesa, see:
> 
> [    49.229] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
> [    49.229] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event
> [    49.229] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read
> [    49.229] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects


Well.. checked and I was wrong, aiglx works with Emgd.
I was sure it was still broken like it was with Iegd drivers:

the IEGD User Guide says in chapter 7.3.2:
"Disable AIGLX because IEGD does not support or work with it. To disable AIGLX,
add the Option   AIGLX  FALSE command to the xorg.conf file in the
ServerFlags section."
http://embedded.communities.intel.com/thread/2702

----------


## chone

> As editing the post doesn't seem to work...
> I forgot the howto 
> Just unzip it then do
> make
> and install the psb-backlight in your /lib/modules/whatever.../misc/
> then do
> depmod -a
> modprobe psb-backlight
> and you should have something in /sys/class/backlight/


Well, I installed here:

/lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/kernel/drivers/misc

(other option was /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/kernel/drivers/misc, i'm not sure the difference and not sure why they're both even there...)

I ran the commands you suggested and did get something in that backlight folder. Looking through the stuff it put in the backlight folder, it seemed like there was some weird linking going on but I couldn't really tell what was up.

And when I ran the modprobe command, the screen brightness increased, but the keys still don't work (nor does the brightness panel applet). Any idea what the issue is?

Thanks for the help though! I have a few more questions:

For the VAAPI stuff, will this version of libva work with the EMGD drivers, or do I need to go through the tedious process to extract all those .exes? I don't have a PC so I'd have to use my brother's laptop and I'm totally lazy. This is linked from Intel's site, but I doubt it's the right version.

http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/vaapi

Now, I'm no pro at any of this so I have some clarifying questions for installing the VAAPI stuff too.





> I don't know if the libva libraries are in your ubuntu emgd repo but if you download the official emgd package from intel they are in /IEMGD_HEAD_Linux/MeeGo1.0/driver/Xorg-xserver-1.7.99/libva*
> So just copy them to /usr/lib
> and remove other libva instances that may be installed
> 
> then you have to link /usr/lib/va/drivers/emgd_drv_video.so -> /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/emgd_drv_video.so
> 
> If you have installed mplayer-vaapi then you can use it with -vo vaapirender -va vaapi


So, I currently don't have a va/ folder within my lib folder. Do I have to create it myself, as well as the link? Second, how do I tell what files correspond to "other libva instances?" Are they just any files with the name libva*?

Finally, you say I can use it with -vo vaapirender -va vaapi. Can you clarify? That smiley is throwing me off. Also, can I set mplayer to run with some command that will set those flags for me?

Thanks a ton.

edit:
I have no idea why this is, but I installed Maverick and "About Ubuntu" claims I'm running Natty. Weird.

edit again:
Some more questions. Will having VAAPI improve anything besides playback in mplayer? Will streaming flash videos improve in quality? If not, is there a way to make them?

----------


## AdamWill

> Some more questions. Will having VAAPI improve anything besides playback in mplayer? Will streaming flash videos improve in quality? If not, is there a way to make them?


There's a gstreamer-vaapi you can get - I have it packaged for Fedora, don't know if it's packaged for Ubuntu - which should make all gstreamer-using apps use VA-API. Upstream is http://www.splitted-desktop.com/~gbe...treamer-vaapi/ . Note that I've never been able to get it to actually work yet, it just tends to cause black screens for me, but you can try.

vlc can build with vaapi support if you have libva-dev installed, I believe.

Flash video, practically speaking, is a no-go. Adobe's Linux Flash doesn't have VA-API support yet (there's rumblings that it may in future). Gwenole did a patch for Gnash which adds VA-API support, which I believe is now upstream, so if you build a recent Gnash against libva you should get VA-API support...but practically speaking, most Flash sites are broken in some way or another with Gnash, I find it unusable for real practical use.

----------


## AdamWill

Thanks for the feedback on EMGD, everyone. Looks like it'd be pretty useless for Fedora as F14 is X.org 1.9  :Smile:  I find the performance of psb okay, especially using Compiz instead of metacity, and I just use mplayer-vaapi for video playback so that's no problem.

The other driver that someone could take a look at if they felt like it is the Meego one:

http://repo.meego.com/MeeGo/builds/t.../repos/source/

psb-video and pvr-bin, in that folder. It looks like another pile of proprietary crap. I've no idea what X and kernel it requires. The headers claim this one is basically given to Intel by PowerVR.

----------


## lucazade

> Thanks for the feedback on EMGD, everyone. Looks like it'd be pretty useless for Fedora as F14 is X.org 1.9  I find the performance of psb okay, especially using Compiz instead of metacity, and I just use mplayer-vaapi for video playback so that's no problem.
> 
> The other driver that someone could take a look at if they felt like it is the Meego one:
> 
> http://repo.meego.com/MeeGo/builds/t.../repos/source/
> 
> psb-video and pvr-bin, in that folder. It looks like another pile of proprietary crap. I've no idea what X and kernel it requires. The headers claim this one is basically given to Intel by PowerVR.


interesting!

it looks like pvr drivers works with xorg 1.9, kernel 2.6.35 and are targeted for Meego 1.1 (Wayland?)
pvr-bin.i586 5.3.0.0016-2.1
xorg-x11-server.i586 1.9.0-1.32
mesa-libGL.i586 7.8.99.1~gitb018ea19a3-2.3
http://bugs.meego.com/show_bug.cgi?id=6477

Xorg.0.log with pvr drivers:
http://bugs.meego.com/attachment.cgi?id=2201

any hints how to try?

----------


## AdamWill

I have no more information than you do - I just happened to find that driver there. But it looks from the spec files like there's no build, it's all pre-built binaries, and all the spec files do is unpack them to the appropriate places. So I guess the way to try it would be to grab the packages, unpack the same binaries to the same places (or the appropriate equivalents, if any are different for Ubuntu) and try to load the driver (I think the X driver name is pvr_drv).

it occurs to me that one big thing missing is the kernel module, not sure where that is. I'll see if I can find one. It may be that Meego doesn't have a kmod system and the module's just baked into the Meego kernel, in which case you'd have to wiggle it out of there.

----------


## AdamWill

libwsbm is listed as a dependency in the spec file, so it must be separately packaged. Have to get it out of the Meego tree (it'll be in there somewhere) and build it. same goes for anything else listed as a Requires:, I'd guess.

----------


## nachtfalter

> Well, I installed here:
> 
> /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/kernel/drivers/misc
> 
> (other option was /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/kernel/drivers/misc, i'm not sure the difference and not sure why they're both even there...)
> 
> I ran the commands you suggested and did get something in that backlight folder. Looking through the stuff it put in the backlight folder, it seemed like there was some weird linking going on but I couldn't really tell what was up.
> 
> And when I ran the modprobe command, the screen brightness increased, but the keys still don't work (nor does the brightness panel applet). Any idea what the issue is?
> ...


If echo 50 > /sys/class/backlight/psblvds/brightness gets your backlight down, the it worked. Maybe you have to update gnome-power-manager to get the brightness hotkeys working properly.

For mplayer-vaapi you'll need 

```
mplayer -vo vaapi:xrender -va vaapi
```

 in order to get vaapi playback. The xrender part is optional, without it, it will not work together with compiz or other compositing wms. Sorry at the first post i didn't know that the smiley corrupted my message...
You could paste vo=vaapi and va=vaapi in your ~/.mplayer/config file, then mplayer will default to that.

For the libva: the other instances will be in /usr/lib/libva*
I think you have to create /usr/lib/va/drivers then in order to link /usr/lib/va/drivers/emgd_drv_video.so -> /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/emgd_drv_video.so
I have attached the libva libs that intel included in the binary...

And finally: As long as adobe won't support vaapi, you have no chance to get accelerated flash playback. (On windows they do, I think. Also they recently supported nvidias acceleration on linux, but no vaapi until now)

----------


## tista

@Luca

Hi.
I've checked these Intel's binaries for MeeGo on Natty.
emgd_dri.soemgd_drv_video.solibva.so.1.0.1libva-x11.so.1.0.1

Results ware not good... I've already known about it.
Reasons:
Both MPlayer and libva1 we used to employed ware compatible to 0.31.1.1-SDS version. but libva binaries above, it might be suitable for ONLY emgd except for psb (older than 0.31.0 ?). also these binaries would have given us errors on mplayer.as if using Intel's libva emgd-driver (emgd_drv_video.so), it doesn't make any possibilities. I don't know how environments these had been built, maybe by old libraries we couldn't accept for.as if using MPlayer in splitted-desktop's latest, exactly same results (lack of compatibility to 0.31.1.1).

Basically I don't know current Fedora, Gentoo, Ark and some other distributions are using udev/KMS system and they need or don't need downgrade for EMGD. One thing I've got on Natty is still ugly situation on Ubuntu...

Cheers.

----------


## nachtfalter

> I have no more information than you do - I just happened to find that driver there. But it looks from the spec files like there's no build, it's all pre-built binaries, and all the spec files do is unpack them to the appropriate places. So I guess the way to try it would be to grab the packages, unpack the same binaries to the same places (or the appropriate equivalents, if any are different for Ubuntu) and try to load the driver (I think the X driver name is pvr_drv).
> 
> it occurs to me that one big thing missing is the kernel module, not sure where that is. I'll see if I can find one. It may be that Meego doesn't have a kmod system and the module's just baked into the Meego kernel, in which case you'd have to wiggle it out of there.


I just installed the pvr driver and was able to compile the missing pvrsrvkm kernel module from the meego-patches. the kernel module loads, however Im not sure if its the right one.
Unfortunately Xorg still gives me "(EE) Couldn't get PVR Services status
[   512.705] (EE) No devices detected."
 :Sad:

----------


## tista

Hi, all.

I've got a reply from Kristian Høgsberg in Wayland development-team.
thread's http://lists.freedesktop.org/archive...ry/000402.html
The conclusion of him had been exactly same what we alerady had...
If we could drive EMGD with OpenGL ES v1.1 as backend of EGL, Wayland couldn't touch emgd/DRM through udev/KMS kernel layer.and for making the pipeline EGL to Wayland core, they would strongly need driver's sources about various 3D renderings.

I hope Intel had already known this situation...  or soemone might ask it to Intel !

Regards.  :Capital Razz:

----------


## lucazade

@tista and nachtfalter

mmm... What a pity!

We are trying to pin the tail on the donkey.. Intel please give us at least some explanation, 
I'm not asking for working drivers  :Smile:

----------


## chid

I screwed up, and uninstalled xserver-xorg-core and others in an attempt to fix things (had emgd but then thought it ran too slow)
what x-server (and how) should I install such that I can follow the steps in the first post and have it working  :Smile: 

Thanks! (sorry if it's a repeat, but it seems like emgd requires version 1.8, and now I have version 1.9 (and I read that I need 1.5/1.6 for the original drivers to work)

edit: I just reran the install.sh for the EMGD, and it works again, but I'd still like to be able to restore back to the original drivers!
[If I remember correctly, the reason I installed the emgd driver is because hibernate and suspend working, which didn't work before, AO751h]
However, brightness doesn't seem to work [not that big of a deal I suppose, just wondering if there's a quick fix, like adding 
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor"

Thanks Again for all your work and making my netbook run linux!  :Smile:

----------


## tista

> I screwed up, and uninstalled xserver-xorg-core and others in an attempt to fix things (had emgd but then thought it ran too slow)
> what x-server (and how) should I install such that I can follow the steps in the first post and have it working 
> 
> Thanks! (sorry if it's a repeat, but it seems like emgd requires version 1.8), and now I have version 1.9 (and I read that I need 1.5/1.6 for the original drivers to work)


Hi, chid.

Recently it seems there are many users who doesn't use Ubuntu, so At first I should ask you "Using Ubuntu ?"

If so, have you already read the Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...boAlternatives ?

and if you talking about installation of emgd, I think Luca's script would be the fast, easy, and best way on Maverick and Natty. this script would take Xorg packages matched to emgd correctly.

Cheers !  :Smile:

----------


## chid

> @tista and nachtfalter
> 
> mmm... What a pity!
> 
> We are trying to pin the tail on the donkey.. Intel please give us at least some explanation, 
> I'm not asking for working drivers





> Hi, chid.
> 
> Recently it seems there are many users who doesn't use Ubuntu, so At first I should ask you "Using Ubuntu ?"
> 
> If so, have you already read the Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...boAlternatives ?
> 
> and if you talking about installation of emgd, I think Luca's script would be the fast, easy, and best way on Maverick and Natty. this script would take Xorg packages matched to emgd correctly.
> 
> Cheers !


yup, using ubuntu.
I want to 'uninstall' emgd and get back to the old drivers, but it's all good now  :Very Happy: 
apart from the brightness controls, which isn't too much of an issue. [apparently the emgd drivers don't run well with the old drivers together]

Thanks!  :Smile: 
everything is 'okay' now !

----------


## lucazade

> yup, using ubuntu.
> I want to 'uninstall' emgd and get back to the old drivers, but it's all good now 
> apart from the brightness controls, which isn't too much of an issue. [apparently the emgd drivers don't run well with the old drivers together]
> 
> Thanks! 
> everything is 'okay' now !


chid why you quoted me? i was referring to new pvr drivers not to emgd!

----------


## chid

Accidentally clicked quote, and didn't delete it  :Smile: 

Anyway, I tried out the psb-backlight module by nachtfalter
and yay! it works

(however it seems like the brightness hotkeys aren't even detected, trying things from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestin...HotkeyResearch)

Also I can't seem to access CTRL+ALT+[1..6], it just gives me a blank screen
 [getty appears to be running on the ttys]

Thanks

----------


## nachtfalter

> Accidentally clicked quote, and didn't delete it 
> 
> Anyway, I tried out the psb-backlight module by nachtfalter
> and yay! it works
> 
> (however it seems like the brightness hotkeys aren't even detected, trying things from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestin...HotkeyResearch)
> 
> Also I can't seem to access CTRL+ALT+[1..6], it just gives me a blank screen
>  [getty appears to be running on the ttys]
> ...


I think, the latest gnome-power-manager should automatically detect the backlight things in /sys/class/backlight as you can see here: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/commi.../msg02313.html.
Or if you build it from source you can just add psblvds to the available kernel interfaces...


UPDATE on the pvr driver discovered by AdamWill:
I changed something in the pvr kernel module an now it loads and gives me the /dev/dri interface and /proc/pvr things but now Xorg says "drmGetBusid returned '' " :/
Damn I felt so close to having them running...
I also found in the Meego kernel patches the source for the Moorestown gpu drivers and discovered that they are just the good old psb driver just modified bit...

----------


## godfazr

hi there. I'm having some strange issue with video in GNOME Mplayer and VLC using VAAPI.
When I try to play movie (coded with XviD) using vaapi output I'm getting crappy picture (rectangles all over the screen). In GNOME Mplayer I can fix this by switching output to 'gl', but the problem is that GNOME Mplayer in some reason doesn't want to change audio stream to one I set.
VLC picks correct audio stream even without any actions from my side, but I can't get normal picture - it's either crappy as described above or missing at all (I tried different output types, including framebuffer).
Any ideas how to solve this?

----------


## nachtfalter

> hi there. I'm having some strange issue with video in GNOME Mplayer and VLC using VAAPI.
> When I try to play movie (coded with XviD) using vaapi output I'm getting crappy picture (rectangles all over the screen). In GNOME Mplayer I can fix this by switching output to 'gl', but the problem is that GNOME Mplayer in some reason doesn't want to change audio stream to one I set.
> VLC picks correct audio stream even without any actions from my side, but I can't get normal picture - it's either crappy as described above or missing at all (I tried different output types, including framebuffer).
> Any ideas how to solve this?


Maybe mplayer needs to be compiled with this patch http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.com...g.devel/107731
But it may also be the case, that it's already compiled in and you have to start mplayer with 

```
GMA500_WORKAROUND=yes mplayer file.avi
```

----------


## chone

> If echo 50 > /sys/class/backlight/psblvds/brightness gets your backlight down, the it worked. Maybe you have to update gnome-power-manager to get the brightness hotkeys working properly.


Got them working. I'm a fool and didn't do the other backlight stuff I thought was associated with the psb drivers only! Thanks a ton. The resolution of the brightness increments/decrements seems to be double what the volume is (making it strange to get to the lowest and highest brightness, requires some back-and-forth brightness changing), but I'm not complaining at all.




> For mplayer-vaapi you'll need 
> 
> ```
> mplayer -vo vaapi:xrender -va vaapi
> ```
> 
>  in order to get vaapi playback. The xrender part is optional, without it, it will not work together with compiz or other compositing wms. Sorry at the first post i didn't know that the smiley corrupted my message...
> You could paste vo=vaapi and va=vaapi in your ~/.mplayer/config file, then mplayer will default to that.
> 
> ...


Awesome, about to try this out.

I will say, with the xv stuff I got 720p video to play pretty nicely (.mkv files, .mp4 files I stole from youtube with swiftfox app flashgot) when only one or two other programs are open. 1080p is still way choppy, and I'd still like to get the vaapi stuff to work no doubt, so I'll give all that a shot still.

THERE IS A TRICK TO DOING THIS! Force the frames per second to 24 (generally what HD videos should be anyways or so, I think) with -fps 24.

All the other suggested flags for mplayer should be used for the run command (or included in the .conf file in addition to what I have below) as well, to give:



```
-vfm ffmpeg -lavdopts fast:skiploopfilter=all -fps 24
```

Here's my config file, in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf:



```
# Start in fullscreen mode by default.
fs=yes

# Use this for a T91MT monitor, non-square pixels (4:3, 16:9, whatever you want works).
monitoraspect=1024:600

# Specify default video driver (see -vo help for a list). Right now, using xv (vaapi is undetected).
vo=vaapi,xv

# Use pulse, then alsa, then SDL video with the aalib subdriver by default. (Is this the best setup? I have heard alsa might be the best default...)
ao=pulse,alsa,sdl:aalib

# Stop screensavers when playing video.
stop-xscreensaver=yes

# Drop frames to preserve audio/video sync.
framedrop=yes

# Use 8MB input cache by default.
cache = 8192
```

I think this is the only .conf file that's important. If anybody has any ideas, amendments, or ways to make things work EVEN BETTER, please let me know (especially about those audio drivers). This is if you don't want to use the vaapi stuff. I presume some of the slow cpu precautions won't be necessary with vaapi.

I did xorg.conf as described in the first post, using UXA as opposed to EXA (not sure if there's a substantial difference).

As for the flash playback, I checked out this swiftfox add-on:

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/161869/

Using mplayer's gecko plugins (as many files checked as possible, especially flash), gnome mplayer, and this thing, I got embedded video for swiftfox with mplayer. Sometimes page/startup loading takes a bit of time, but it's nice to be able to use a standalone player for videos online sometimes, and the playback (especially on non-HD videos) is definitely better than with adobe's garbage. Other times, when not necessary, I just don't use this.

BUT, the cool thing is that I think vaapi will work for streaming flash videos with this arrangement! I sure hope so...any thoughts as to whether or not I'm right, or if this is a plausible arrangement!

Thanks everyone for everything! Loving my netbook already, even without vaapi.

 :Whistle:

----------


## tista

> hi there. I'm having some strange issue with video in GNOME Mplayer and VLC using VAAPI.
> When I try to play movie (coded with XviD) using vaapi output I'm getting crappy picture (rectangles all over the screen). In GNOME Mplayer I can fix this by switching output to 'gl', but the problem is that GNOME Mplayer in some reason doesn't want to change audio stream to one I set.
> VLC picks correct audio stream even without any actions from my side, but I can't get normal picture - it's either crappy as described above or missing at all (I tried different output types, including framebuffer).
> Any ideas how to solve this?


Hi, Godfazr.
Have you already read my post in past: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=2545 ?
mplayer-vaapi and/or gnome-mplayer might work well without anything to rebuild in Maverick. but in Lucid, would have a bit tweaks for gnome-mplayer (we might have to edit some sources about video-filter for vaapi).

Cheers. :Smile: 

*Adding workarounds for Gnome-MPlayer on Lucid main repos.*
In Japanese forum, me and Hippocampus had discovered.
1. edit the source "gnome-mplayer-0.9.9.2/src/thread.c" like my diff.
2. edit the source "gnome-mplayer-0.9.9.2/src/support.c" like my diff.
3. rebuild the package via "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot".
4. install via "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/built package/".
above things means "Avoid some video filters we couldn't accept for". then it might work well on Lucid. on the other hand, gnome-mplayer from gma500/ppa on Maverick doesn't need any workarounds. it works well out of the box.

----------


## mac_is_mac

Hi, everybody,

After all, did someone manage to get external display working with EMGD ?

----------


## tista

> Hi, everybody,
> 
> After all, did someone manage to get external display working with EMGD ?


Hi, mac_is_mac.  :Smile: 

It might change my reply because of what you want in multi-displays.
If about "Clone-Displays", I would say Yes. but if about "Multi Independent Heads" or "Xinerama", I would say I don't know.
Only I've tested was Clone-Displays, sorry.

The way is simple.
1. add/edit some codes in xorg.conf.
Option "ALL/1/General/PortOrder" "42000" to *"24000"* --- this means external SDVo was set to PRIMARY, internal LCD was done to SECONDARY.Option "ALL/1/General/DisplayConfig" "1" to *"2"* --- this means "Clone Displays".Option "ALL/1/Port/2/General/EdidAvail" *"1"* --- set using EDID for external display due to Auto-detection.Option "ALL/1/Port/2/General/EdidNotAvail" *"7"* --- paired with above.
2. connect external display into PC.
3. killall Xorg and you would see gdm on both SDVo and LVDS.
4. after login, you could change resolution and reflesh by using Gnome Display tool.

I'm using my VAIO P on presentation in my Office with above "Clone-Displays". but I'm also haven't tested "Hotplugging" yet, so I've used to kill X everytime connected external one. and some range of resolution as possible as you could change, would depend on external one. yes that's only cloning.

Cheers.  :Smile:

----------


## mac_is_mac

Dear Tista,

I just tried on my EEEPC 1101HA. First external display on, now computer on, and it just works.

Thank you very much.

----------


## godfazr

> Maybe mplayer needs to be compiled with this patch http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.com...g.devel/107731
> But it may also be the case, that it's already compiled in and you have  to start mplayer with 
> 
> ```
> GMA500_WORKAROUND=yes mplayer  file.avi
> ```


not sure about patches that I have since I installed mplayer with vaapi support using script provided by Luca somewhere in this topic (don't remember the page#).
In any case I'm not so familiar with patching and building software in linux.




> Hi, Godfazr.
> Have you already read my post in past: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=2545 ?
> mplayer-vaapi and/or gnome-mplayer might work well without anything to rebuild in Maverick. but in Lucid, would have a bit tweaks for gnome-mplayer (we might have to edit some sources about video-filter for vaapi).
> 
> Cheers.


I have Meverick (actually NBR 10.10).
I'll try solution from post that you linked.
Actually it could be fine with 'gl' as output type but gnome-mplayer in some reason always switches to 2nd audio stream and doesn't let me to change this and vlc just don't have option to set gl as output.

----------


## chid

So, Xv works out of the box with EMGD?
(I tried to get vaapi working, but no success)

libva error: dlopen of /usr/lib/va/drivers/emgd_drv_video.so failed: /usr/lib/libsrv_um.so: undefined symbol: drmDropMaster

MD5(/usr/lib/va/drivers/emgd_drv_video.so)= 56e08034a53bc90581efc7a092d993f4
Do I have the right version?

----------


## tista

> not sure about patches that I have since I installed mplayer with vaapi support using script provided by Luca somewhere in this topic (don't remember the page#).
> In any case I'm not so familiar with patching and building software in linux.
> 
> 
> I have Meverick (actually NBR 10.10).
> I'll try solution from post that you linked.
> Actually it could be fine with 'gl' as output type but gnome-mplayer in some reason always switches to 2nd audio stream and doesn't let me to change this and vlc just don't have option to set gl as output.


@Godfazr

Would you kick gnome-mplayer from terminal like this:


```
gnome-mplayer -v /path/to/movie/file
```

then some messages would remained in terminal, so you copy&paste all of them to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and attach here. I need your logs!

Thanks.  :Capital Razz:

----------


## tista

> So, Xv works out of the box with EMGD?
> (I tried to get vaapi working, but no success)
> 
> libva error: dlopen of /usr/lib/va/drivers/emgd_drv_video.so failed: /usr/lib/libsrv_um.so: undefined symbol: drmDropMaster
> 
> MD5(/usr/lib/va/drivers/emgd_drv_video.so)= 56e08034a53bc90581efc7a092d993f4
> Do I have the right version?


Hi, chid.  :Smile: 

I think this error might have caused drm.h what you had used within buildpackages. DRM_DROP_MASTER would be seen in drm.h as I remember well. so you might have to compare "/usr/include/drm/drm.h" with your source directory. and unfortunately I couldn't dicover any sources of libsrv_init.so and/or libsrv_um.so... finally, I think this issue would make you check libdrm.so.*,too.

Because I also have seen this error when I tried to building/forking libdrm for emgd.

Cheers!  :Smile:

----------


## Compudizzal

> *EMGD Drivers 1.5 for Maverick and Natty
> Use only for testing purpose on a test partion, do not use side-by-side with old psb drivers! Be careful!*
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> wget dl-web.dropbox.com/u/1338581/emgd/install.sh && sudo sh ./install.sh
> ```
> 
> ...






 :Popcorn:  :Guitar:  all I can say is "THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU.. THANK YOU" I racked my brain reading for a long time. I have found no less than 3 trusted claims to get this going. You DA MANNN!!! thanks .. I am new to Linux.. I have now have full size dell , dell mini fully running Linux. NO WINDOWS IN MY HOUSE.. other machines 3 laptops and desktop or MACS.. works great only my 10 1010 only goes up to 1024 X 576. Its a lot nicer than default.. OH> YEAHHH

----------


## nachtfalter

> So, Xv works out of the box with EMGD?
> (I tried to get vaapi working, but no success)
> 
> libva error: dlopen of /usr/lib/va/drivers/emgd_drv_video.so failed: /usr/lib/libsrv_um.so: undefined symbol: drmDropMaster
> 
> MD5(/usr/lib/va/drivers/emgd_drv_video.so)= 56e08034a53bc90581efc7a092d993f4
> Do I have the right version?


maybe you have the psb-libdrm installed in /usr/lib/psb/libdrm.so*
for EMGD you need the normal libdrm
also make sure you have the libva libs that are included in the EMGD package

----------


## nachtfalter

> So, Xv works out of the box with EMGD?
> 
> MD5(/usr/lib/va/drivers/emgd_drv_video.so)= 56e08034a53bc90581efc7a092d993f4
> Do I have the right version?


I forgot to say, yes Xv works out of the box, but for me it is just as fast as x11 playback so I don't use it (except for skype video, which unfortunately only works well with xv)

do you have EMGD 1.5, i get 
md5sum /usr/lib/va/drivers/emgd_drv_video.so
98a91c310b960dd6df220f53fe890b71

PS: and many thanks for the mplayer -fps 24 tip, this makes things much smoother!

----------


## chone

> I forgot to say, yes Xv works out of the box, but for me it is just as fast as x11 playback so I don't use it (except for skype video, which unfortunately only works well with xv)
> 
> do you have EMGD 1.5, i get 
> md5sum /usr/lib/va/drivers/emgd_drv_video.so
> 98a91c310b960dd6df220f53fe890b71
> 
> PS: and many thanks for the mplayer -fps 24 tip, this makes things much smoother!


No problem!

I'm having some really strange problems with getting vaapi to work. Help would be really appreciated.

So, first of all, when I try to install mplayer-vaapi it says I don't have the vaapi headers, and it won't move forward with the install.

So, I went to http://www.splitted-desktop.com/~gbeauchesne/libva/ to install the latest package. But, I had some unmet dependencies in doing so, which I found strange. Those dependencies were



```
cdbs autotools-dev libxfixes-dev automake1.9 libtool
```

No idea. It's also really strange...in my /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers folder, I have the file



```
egmd_drv.so
```

But neither of the two individual files others seem to have!!

Did I improperly install the EMGD drivers? If so, how should I go about safely uninstalling what I have, and reinstalling the correct stuff? Otherwise, any ideas at how to solve this debacle?

For now I'm just gonna keep the regular mplayer and use the settings I put forth earlier. Who needs 1080p playback anyway!  :Capital Razz:

----------


## tista

Hi, all Natty tester!  :Very Happy: 

then, have you already read this ?
http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/u...unity-session/

w..what ?  :Mad:  :Mad: 

In fact, apt-get update today, The Unity plugins had been removed from Compiz !

Am I dreaming on dream !? 
hey! Anyone! wake me up from nightmare all about bugs of Unity!  :Mad: 

tista

----------


## lucazade

We will see how it works this new 2D version of Unity.. 3D version is really nice and fits my needs.

I'm afraid of new Xorg 1.10 coming in the next weeks that will likely break PSB drivers!

----------


## simplygades

I tried KDE 4.6 RC2 from the ppa and given the chance I experimented with my system a bit. I just share some conclusions in case someone is interested. (Acer AO751h)

About KDE:
1) KDE Desktop Effects work now using OpenGL.
2) Brightness keys work even without the options that are applied by poulsbo-config.

About Plymouth:

I was annoyed by the 1280x1024 resolution for Plymouth and VTs and given the fact that DKMS breaks suspend (even if it comes back to life, no VTs at all...), I did the following on a fresh installation of 10.10, having installed psb drivers from the _gma500/ppa_ and utilizing some stuff I from the Ubuntu wiki about Poulsbo.

Created file /*etc/grub.d/01_915resolution* with lines


```
echo insmod 915resolution
echo 915resolution 58 1366 768 32
```

and executed:
_chmod +x /etc/grub.d/01_915resolution
_
Modified */etc/default/grub* as follows:


```
# If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update
# /boot/grub/grub.cfg.

GRUB_DEFAULT=0
GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="mem=896mb"

# Uncomment to enable BadRAM filtering, modify to suit your needs
# This works with Linux (no patch required) and with any kernel that obtains
# the memory map information from GRUB (GNU Mach, kernel of FreeBSD ...)
#GRUB_BADRAM="0x01234567,0xfefefefe,0x89abcdef,0xefefefef"

# Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
#GRUB_TERMINAL=console

# The resolution used on graphical terminal
# note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE
# you can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'
GRUB_GFXMODE=1366x768
GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1366x768x32

# Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to Linux
#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true

# Uncomment to disable generation of recovery mode menu entries
#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_RECOVERY="true"

# Uncomment to get a beep at grub start
#GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 1"
```

Then add this line to */etc/modules:*


```
uvesafb vbemode=0x011b nocrtc mtrr=2
```

Execute:
_sudo update-grub_

_Results:
_1366x768 graphical Plymouth screen
1366x768 VTs
Suspend working


*Note:* I also removed GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX options regarding Brightness keys, as it works for me this way. On other netbooks they might be needed! I am no expert, so If someone has an addition/correction to do, please feel free to do so. I just thought someone might find it useful (that implies "no intention to break your Ubuntu")  :Smile:

----------


## simplygades

Triple-post?? Nice...Please delete this one too..

----------


## lucazade

> 2) Brightness keys work even without the options that are applied by poulsbo-config.


Because has been fixed in psb-kernel-source package  :Wink: 
The other grub options in poulsbo-config are still valid for some netbooks

About plymouth/vt resolution fixes are already applied in natty psb packages, I haven't ported to maverick to avoid problem with updates!

anyway this line, seems to me, not necessary.. i get the same result without


```
uvesafb vbemode=0x011b nocrtc mtrr=2
```

To fix all the suspend issue i have also added 'psb' and 'drm_psb' to initramfs... this also enable Kernel Mode Settings.

In my gma500 ppa you can find updated packages for Maverick
https://launchpad.net/~lucazade/+archive/psb

----------


## simplygades

> Because has been fixed in psb-kernel-source package 
> The other grub options in poulsbo-config are still valid for some netbooks
> 
> About plymouth/vt resolution fixes are already applied in natty psb packages, I haven't ported to maverick to avoid problem with updates!
> 
> anyway this line, seems to me, not necessary.. i get the same result without
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Nice! Does that mean that using your packages, and just adding 'psb' and 'drm_psb'  will have the same effect? Without broken suspend and multi-coloured pixels on VT? Should I still move 99video to suspend properly? Thanks for the reply!

----------


## lucazade

> Nice! Does that mean that using your packages, and just adding 'psb' and 'drm_psb'  will have the same effect? Without broken suspend and multi-coloured pixels on VT? Should I still move 99video to suspend properly? Thanks for the reply!


Yes, no visual artefacts or any issue  :Smile: 

psb and drm_psb go in /etc/initramfs/modules then sudo update-initramfs -u
and 99video file should be moved unfortunately.
By the way all these new fixes are already applied in my gma500 ppa for maverick and in official natty ppa, so no manual tweaking needed!

and....

Unity 2D Qt PPA:
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:unity-2d-team/unity-2d-daily && sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install unity-qt-default-settings


http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/unity...n-ppa-for.html

...working very well, also with composite !  :Capital Razz:

----------


## lucazade

bump for email notification...added some info in previous post!  :Wink:

----------


## tista

> Yes, no visual artefacts or any issue 
> 
> psb and drm_psb go in /etc/initramfs/modules then sudo update-initramfs -u
> and 99video file should be moved unfortunately.
> By the way all these new fixes are already applied in my gma500 ppa for maverick and in official natty ppa, so no manual tweaking needed!
> 
> and....
> 
> Unity 2D Qt PPA:
> ...


Hi, Luca !  :Very Happy: 

It sounds freakin' great !!  :Capital Razz:  :Capital Razz:  :Capital Razz: 
In case on my proposed Natty, still has some unsolved dependencies so I couldn't test yet with EMGD...sorry.
then it seems Unity-Qt of 2D-team/PPA would be ported into "Unity-2D" mainstream. in fact, Unity-2D had already been prepared in main repos.
I also concerned the state of "Unity-3D"... I think it might be rebuilt for Wayland, don't you ? it seems to be natural.

And may I introduce our situation in EMGD to embedded forum in Intel ?  I want their loadmaps and let us know some features.
compatibility in features of Xorg 1.10.compatibility in DRM/KMS for after Natty.posibility in "Opened Sources" of native EGL and/or OpenGLES for Wayland.newer libva without libdrm.and more.
If yes, I would post in a few days A.S.A.P. Maybe we might need some help from X-edgers team and jbernardo when we ask our requirements to Intel.

Regards.  :Wink: 

*ADDED:*
I also checked "Unity-Qt" on Maverick with psb !!
It's very fast and work well !  :Very Happy:

----------


## jbernardo

Good luck getting any answer from Intel apart from "we support various distributions other than meego" and pointing you back to our wiki and this thread.
Anyway, I'll help in whatever way I can. If they can give us a version of EMGD with 2D and kernel drivers opened (including their patches to standard libraries like libGL and libva), and keep only the 3D driver binary, we might be able to switch out of psb for good. If they keep this all binary crap, our best bet is still getting psb fixed. Maybe if we started a bounty for a programmer to fix psb support?

----------


## lucazade

> Hi, Luca ! 
> 
> It sounds freakin' great !! 
> In case on my proposed Natty, still has some unsolved dependencies so I couldn't test yet with EMGD...sorry.
> then it seems Unity-Qt of 2D-team/PPA would be ported into "Unity-2D" mainstream. in fact, Unity-2D had already been prepared in main repos.
> I also concerned the state of "Unity-3D"... I think it might be rebuilt for Wayland, don't you ? it seems to be natural.
> 
> And may I introduce our situation in EMGD to embedded forum in Intel ?  I want their loadmaps and let us know some features.
> compatibility in features of Xorg 1.10.compatibility in DRM/KMS for after Natty.posibility in "Opened Sources" of native EGL and/or OpenGLES for Wayland.newer libva without libdrm.and more.
> ...


Yep, Unity 2D is now in main repo for natty, ppa is still valid for maverick.
Unity 3D on Nvidia with latest updates is freaking impressive :O .. hope to have it working one day on gma500.. lol

If you have time write to Intel, maybe you're luckier than us  :Wink:

----------


## tista

Thanks jbernardo and luca !  :Very Happy: 

I would do that A.S.A.P. then I'm preparing for sort out my logs and arrange them in order...
I hope we could "Open the Door" !!  :Wink: 

Cheers.

----------


## lucazade

I've copied updated poulsbo-config package for maverick in ppa:gma500/fix from my ppa (native VT and plymouth, KMS and suspend fixes)
Test it carefully! Maybe it is better to uninstall current version before using this one because of changes.

----------


## tista

Hi, all Natties.  :Wink: 

[off-topic]
I've partially tested "Unity-2D" on proposed Natty Alpha-1 with EMGD.

Natty still has unmet dependencies between Unity-2D and 3D especially libraries called "libunity0", "libinidicator1" and more, but newest Natty had already moved to libinidicator2. so I only use Unity-2D-launcher (also unity-2d-panel works, maybe) with composited-metacity and "Wingpanel". Wingpanel only states pre-pre-pre-alpha release, but stable, lightweight and awesome for me !!  :Very Happy: 

If you knew any newer stuffs for 2D Desktop matched for performance of GMA500, let me know.

----------


## godfazr

> @Godfazr
> 
> Would you kick gnome-mplayer from terminal like this:
> 
> 
> ```
> gnome-mplayer -v /path/to/movie/file
> ```
> 
> ...


Hi Tista.
Here's my logs:
1. This is what I have in terminal
http://paste.ubuntu.com/554403/
2. and this is actual verbous output which I redirected to file:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/554401/

What I did here:
1. Ran gnome-mplayer with vaapi output type.
2. Tried a couple of times to change audio stream to needed one;
3. Changed output type to gl.

----------


## tista

> Hi Tista.
> Here's my logs:
> 1. This is what I have in terminal
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554403/
> 2. and this is actual verbous output which I redirected to file:
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554401/
> 
> What I did here:
> 1. Ran gnome-mplayer with vaapi output type.
> ...


Hi, godfazr.

Thanks for your post.  :Wink: 
so I could picked these messages up:


```
AO: [pulse] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
ERROR: [ac3 @ 0x4dec860]frame CRC mismatch
Selected audio codec: [ffac3] afm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg AC-3)
ERROR: [ac3 @ 0x4dec860]frame sync error
```

then have you tested "ALSA" ?
usually pulseaudio would eat more resoures than alsa.
or tried "-afm faad" ?
and you're right, whenever playing avi we should set cache to zero.
I also know who re-installs pulseaudio a couple of times because of some troubles in audio playback on HDA-Intel.

finally if you knew similar videos exist on the web, I could check on my environment.  :Very Happy:  and give me a bit more time to read whole things up.

Cheers.  :Wink:

----------


## tista

sorry for my post twice ..  :Wink:

----------


## godfazr

> then have you tested "ALSA" ?


doesn't make any difference




> or tried "-afm faad" ?


is this param of gnome-mplayer? coz it tells me that -afm is unknown parameter...

p.s. this forum engine is freaking slow in submitting posts, so sometimes you just need to wait before refreshing page/clicking 'Submit post' button again to not make doublepost.

----------


## geveno

Hello everybody!

Happy New Year! :Razz: 

I was wondering about the new EMGD release. Today I went to http://edc.intel.com/Software/Downloads/EMGD/#download   to see if EMGD was released. I was surprised to see that the new date was the 15th of January 2011. I downloaded it but it was the 1.5 - 1742 version (the same as the previous release)... Is there a new release today or am I wrong?

Gael

----------


## geveno

Hello everybody!

Happy New Year! :Razz: 

I was wondering about the new EMGD release. Today I went to http://edc.intel.com/Software/Downloads/EMGD/#download   to see if EMGD was released. I was surprised to see that the new date was the 15th of January 2011. I downloaded it but it was the 1.5 - 1742 version (the same as the previous release)... Is there a new release today or am I wrong?

Gael

----------


## geveno

Hello everybody!

Happy New Year! :Razz: 

I was wondering about the new EMGD release. Today I went to http://edc.intel.com/Software/Downloads/EMGD/#download   to see if EMGD was released. I was surprised to see that the new date was the 15th of January 2011. I downloaded it but it was the 1.5 - 1742 version (the same as the previous release)... Is there a new release today or am I wrong?

Gael

----------


## geveno

Hello everybody!

Happy New Year! :Razz: 

I was wondering about the new EMGD release. Today I went to http://edc.intel.com/Software/Downloads/EMGD/#download   to see if EMGD was released. I was surprised to see that the new date was the 15th of January 2011. I downloaded it but it was the 1.5 - 1742 version (the same as the previous release)... Is there a new release today or am I wrong?

Gael

----------


## lucazade

> Hello everybody!
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> I was wondering about the new EMGD release. Today I went to http://edc.intel.com/Software/Downloads/EMGD/#download   to see if EMGD was released. I was surprised to see that the new date was the 15th of January 2011. I downloaded it but it was the 1.5 - 1742 version (the same as the previous release)... Is there a new release today or am I wrong?
> 
> Gael


Try to reload EMGD Download page and You'll see the date will change to October 2010! It's a bug in Intel website!  :Smile:

----------


## tista

> Hello everybody!
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> I was wondering about the new EMGD release. Today I went to http://edc.intel.com/Software/Downloads/EMGD/#download   to see if EMGD was released. I was surprised to see that the new date was the 15th of January 2011. I downloaded it but it was the 1.5 - 1742 version (the same as the previous release)... Is there a new release today or am I wrong?
> 
> Gael


Happy New Year, geveno.  :Very Happy: 

What a Bad surprise from Intel is !?  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Then, is there anything new stuff in EMGD around you ?
now I'm fighting for Natty with EMGD... 

So if something's discoverd, let us know your experiences !  :Wink: 

Regards.

----------


## tista

Hi, all. 

Now I've opened the thread in Intel Embedded Community !
http://embedded.communities.intel.co.../4885?tstart=0

I think MeeGo isn't only Linux !! Nothing but Meego ? noooo !! If you interested in this thread, everything's welcome. in Ubuntu, fedora, gentoo, arch, slack, debian, and any other distros. I hope we could share freakin' many tips, tools, workarounds, documents, patches, and SOURCES.

Finally all we need is sources, right ?

Best Regards.  :Wink:

----------


## jbernardo

Tista, I really hope you can get something out of Intel. But after this thread, I really don't expect much.
Not unless you have some good contacts at Intel. Writing on their boards is completely ignored.

----------


## tista

> Tista, I really hope you can get something out of Intel. But after this thread, I really don't expect much.
> Not unless you have some good contacts at Intel. Writing on their boards is completely ignored.


Hi, jbernardo.  :Razz: 

fisrt I'm going to talk about Loadmap. after that, if we could, then talking about technical regions (sources, patches, kernel modules, shared libraries, etc) and many issues we had now on Ubuntu.

If you have any ideas, technical notes, or enything, let me know anytime !  :Wink:  I would talk to them as possible I could.

Regards.  :Razz:

----------


## eaz2

I have installed peppermint -ice (www.peppermintos.com) on my acer AO751h (next to ubuntu 10.10 incl psb).

Peppermint is an Ubuntu based Openbox distro, and is blazingly fast, I use it on my desktop computer.
So today I decided to install it on the AO751 to see if I could get an even better running netbook....

It is up and running, and indeed it is faster than Ubuntu 10.10.
I used the very same psb setup from the wiki, no problems at all! Thanks again for this marvelous psb module..
regards

----------


## geveno

> Happy New Year, geveno. 
> 
> What a Bad surprise from Intel is !? 
> Then, is there anything new stuff in EMGD around you ?
> now I'm fighting for Natty with EMGD... 
> 
> So if something's discoverd, let us know your experiences ! 
> 
> Regards.



Hello Tista!

No, unfortunately it is a while I didn't touch my netbook. Lots of work at the office... In my case I reinstalled PSB as actually it's better than EMGD for me. And yes that was a bad surprise to see that there was no release whereas there was the yesterday's date... And today it is the same story... :Sad: 

Have a nice day!

PS: Sorry for the 5 same posts. I don't know what happened...

----------


## TacticalFugitive

Hello,
first of all thank you very much for your continuous work on improving the GMA500 Ubuntu experience. I am a AO751h Xubuntu user and I've been following this thread for quite some time now. I'm using Poulsbo drivers and am relatively satisfied with its performance.

I would like to ask you for help with Wine. Has anyone tried it? I've tried to run a couple of very old games and this is what I usually get:



```
wine FALLOUTW.EXE                                                                         
fixme:d3d_caps:select_card_intel_mesa Card selection not handled for Mesa Intel driver
fixme:d3d_caps:init_driver_info Unhandled vendor 8086.
EXE: psb_scene.c:99: psb_scene_create: Assertion `scene->drm_scene->h <= region_height' failed.
wine: Assertion failed at address 0x68000832 (thread 0009), starting debugger...
Unhandled exception: assertion failed in 32-bit code (0x68000832).
Register dump:
 CS:0073 SS:007b DS:007b ES:007b FS:0033 GS:003b
 EIP:68000832 ESP:0032ea80 EBP:0032ea8c EFLAGS:00000202(   - --  I   - - - )
 EAX:00000000 EBX:000006df ECX:000006df EDX:00000006
 ESI:6d5c9d3e EDI:6d5ecff4
Stack dump:
0x0032ea80:  6d4be941 6d5ecff4 0032ebac 0032ebb4
0x0032ea90:  6d4c1e42 00000006 0032eb2c 00000000
0x0032eaa0:  0032ead4 6d505f53 00000068 00000068
0x0032eab0:  6d4ffb62 0032eaf0 00000068 00000068
0x0032eac0:  00000061 7d7174c0 6d5ecff4 00000061
0x0032ead0:  00000060 0032eb9c 6d4f4f72 7d7174c8
Backtrace:
=>0 0x68000832 GLIBC_2+0x832() in ld-linux.so.2 (0x0032ea8c)
  1 0x6d4c1e42 abort+0x181() in libc.so.6 (0x0032ebb4)
  2 0x6d4b78e8 __assert_fail+0xf7() in libc.so.6 (0x0032ebfc)
  3 0x4cb6e201 in psb_dri.so (+0x27200) (0x0032ecdc)
  4 0x4cb6df1c in psb_dri.so (+0x26f1b) (0x0032ed1c)
  5 0x4cb989e0 in psb_dri.so (+0x519df) (0x0032ed4c)
  6 0x4cb8f0ee in psb_dri.so (+0x480ed) (0x0032ed9c)
  7 0x4ccb79b9 _mesa_Clear+0x1f6() in psb_dri.so (0x0032edcc)
  8 0x4b9838d6 in wined3d (+0xf38d5) (0x0032ee5c)
  9 0x4b8f55bb in wined3d (+0x655ba) (0x0032f4fc)
  10 0x4b9005ba in wined3d (+0x705b9) (0x0032f51c)
  11 0x4b98771a WineDirect3DCreate+0x59() in wined3d (0x0032f55c)
  12 0x2605b0a7 in ddraw (+0x2b0a6) (0x0032f5cc)
  13 0x2605b4d1 DirectDrawCreate+0x50() in ddraw (0x0032f61c)
0x68000832 GLIBC_2+0x832 in ld-linux.so.2: ret	
Modules:
Module	Address			Debug info	Name (64 modules)
PE	  400000-  6e0000	Export          falloutw
ELF	20000000-20048000	Deferred        dsound<elf>
  \-PE	20010000-20048000	\               dsound
ELF	26029000-26081000	Export          ddraw<elf>
  \-PE	26030000-26081000	\               ddraw
ELF	2915f000-2925d000	Deferred        ole32<elf>
  \-PE	29180000-2925d000	\               ole32
ELF	36f6d000-36f89000	Deferred        libgcc_s.so.1
ELF	4553e000-455b1000	Deferred        rpcrt4<elf>
  \-PE	45550000-455b1000	\               rpcrt4
ELF	4b88b000-4b9c3000	Export          wined3d<elf>
  \-PE	4b890000-4b9c3000	\               wined3d
ELF	4cb47000-4ce1d000	Export          psb_dri.so
ELF	574ec000-5753f000	Deferred        libgl.so.1
ELF	5afb1000-5afbb000	Deferred        libdrm.so.2
ELF	62583000-62587000	Deferred        libxdamage.so.1
ELF	68000000-6801e000	Export          ld-linux.so.2
ELF	6801e000-6815e000	Deferred        libwine.so.1
ELF	6815e000-68178000	Deferred        libpthread.so.0
ELF	68178000-68180000	Deferred        libnss_compat.so.2
ELF	68180000-68197000	Deferred        libnsl.so.1
ELF	68197000-681a3000	Deferred        libnss_files.so.2
ELF	681a3000-6822e000	Deferred        gdi32<elf>
  \-PE	681b0000-6822e000	\               gdi32
ELF	6822e000-68288000	Deferred        advapi32<elf>
  \-PE	68240000-68288000	\               advapi32
ELF	68288000-683b8000	Deferred        user32<elf>
  \-PE	682a0000-683b8000	\               user32
ELF	683b8000-6844c000	Deferred        winmm<elf>
  \-PE	683c0000-6844c000	\               winmm
ELF	6844c000-684c3000	Deferred        libfreetype.so.6
ELF	684c3000-684d8000	Deferred        libz.so.1
ELF	684d8000-68508000	Deferred        libfontconfig.so.1
ELF	68508000-6852f000	Deferred        libexpat.so.1
ELF	6852f000-68548000	Deferred        libice.so.6
ELF	68548000-68558000	Deferred        libxext.so.6
ELF	68558000-6855d000	Deferred        libuuid.so.1
ELF	6855d000-68577000	Deferred        libxcb.so.1
ELF	68577000-6857b000	Deferred        libxau.so.6
ELF	6857b000-68581000	Deferred        libxdmcp.so.6
ELF	68581000-685a2000	Deferred        imm32<elf>
  \-PE	68590000-685a2000	\               imm32
ELF	685a2000-685a6000	Deferred        libxinerama.so.1
ELF	685a6000-685ac000	Deferred        libxxf86vm.so.1
ELF	685ac000-685b6000	Deferred        libxrender.so.1
ELF	685b6000-685be000	Deferred        libxrandr.so.2
ELF	685be000-685c2000	Deferred        libxcomposite.so.1
ELF	685c2000-685c8000	Deferred        libxfixes.so.3
ELF	685c8000-685d2000	Deferred        libxcursor.so.1
ELF	69407000-69412000	Deferred        libnss_nis.so.2
ELF	69c3f000-69c65000	Deferred        libm.so.6
ELF	6d494000-6d5f1000	Export          libc.so.6
ELF	7096c000-70975000	Deferred        libsm.so.6
ELF	756e9000-75722000	Deferred        dinput<elf>
  \-PE	756f0000-75722000	\               dinput
ELF	757b7000-75859000	Deferred        winex11<elf>
  \-PE	757c0000-75859000	\               winex11
ELF	774c3000-774c7000	Deferred        libdl.so.2
ELF	7b800000-7b97b000	Deferred        kernel32<elf>
  \-PE	7b810000-7b97b000	\               kernel32
ELF	7bc00000-7bcb7000	Deferred        ntdll<elf>
  \-PE	7bc10000-7bcb7000	\               ntdll
ELF	7bf00000-7bf04000	Deferred        <wine-loader>
ELF	7cba3000-7ccc0000	Deferred        libx11.so.6
Threads:
process  tid      prio (all id:s are in hex)
00000008 (D) Z:\home\paniurelis\games\Fallout\FALLOUTW.EXE
	00000009    0 <==
0000000e services.exe
	00000016    0
	00000015    0
	00000014    0
	00000010    0
	0000000f    0
00000011 winedevice.exe
	00000018    0
	00000017    0
	00000013    0
	00000012    0
00000019 explorer.exe
	0000001a    0
Backtrace:
=>0 0x68000832 GLIBC_2+0x832() in ld-linux.so.2 (0x0032ea8c)
  1 0x6d4c1e42 abort+0x181() in libc.so.6 (0x0032ebb4)
  2 0x6d4b78e8 __assert_fail+0xf7() in libc.so.6 (0x0032ebfc)
  3 0x4cb6e201 in psb_dri.so (+0x27200) (0x0032ecdc)
  4 0x4cb6df1c in psb_dri.so (+0x26f1b) (0x0032ed1c)
  5 0x4cb989e0 in psb_dri.so (+0x519df) (0x0032ed4c)
  6 0x4cb8f0ee in psb_dri.so (+0x480ed) (0x0032ed9c)
  7 0x4ccb79b9 _mesa_Clear+0x1f6() in psb_dri.so (0x0032edcc)
  8 0x4b9838d6 in wined3d (+0xf38d5) (0x0032ee5c)
  9 0x4b8f55bb in wined3d (+0x655ba) (0x0032f4fc)
  10 0x4b9005ba in wined3d (+0x705b9) (0x0032f51c)
  11 0x4b98771a WineDirect3DCreate+0x59() in wined3d (0x0032f55c)
  12 0x2605b0a7 in ddraw (+0x2b0a6) (0x0032f5cc)
  13 0x2605b4d1 DirectDrawCreate+0x50() in ddraw (0x0032f61c)
zsh: abort      wine FALLOUTW.EXE
```

Am I doing something wrong? Or is this because of buggy Poulsbo drivers? If so, what chances are that Poulsbo/EMGD could some day deal with Wine without problems?

----------


## tista

> Hello,
> first of all thank you very much for your continuous work on improving the GMA500 Ubuntu experience. I am a AO751h Xubuntu user and I've been following this thread for quite some time now. I'm using Poulsbo drivers and am relatively satisfied with its performance.
> 
> I would like to ask you for help with Wine. Has anyone tried it? I've tried to run a couple of very old games and this is what I usually get:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> wine FALLOUTW.EXE                                                                         
> ...


Hi, TacticalFugitive.  :Razz: 

Although I'd never have experiences in Wine, but this error would seem to some lack of DRI/Mesa. so would you check glxinfo ? then which was "Direct Rendering" set to "Yes" or "No" ?

If no, do you know where the Wine might be controlled about DRI (Direct or Indirect) ?

Cheers.  :Capital Razz:

----------


## nachtfalter

> The other driver that someone could take a look at if they felt like it is the Meego one:
> 
> http://repo.meego.com/MeeGo/builds/t.../repos/source/
> 
> psb-video and pvr-bin, in that folder. It looks like another pile of proprietary crap. I've no idea what X and kernel it requires. The headers claim this one is basically given to Intel by PowerVR.


Has anybody tried out to get that running recently? It's the only driver that gets updated at least from time to time and is compiled for xorg 1.9.
Does anybody know if it is possible to get that working on the GMA500 at all?
I tried it out, installed everything and the kernel module for that thing is also working but i gave up because Xorg refuses to load and since its just a binary blob you can't find the problem  :Neutral:

----------


## nachtfalter

Also something new related to Meego: I found this yesterday: http://download.meego.com/testing/tr...12-3.1.src.rpm
it seems to be EMGD compiled for xorg 1.9!

----------


## lucazade

> Also something new related to Meego: I found this yesterday: http://download.meego.com/testing/tr...12-3.1.src.rpm
> it seems to be EMGD compiled for xorg 1.9!


Nice find!  :Smile:

----------


## nachtfalter

> Nice find!


indeed! I just got it working a few seconds ago, together with the kernel module. it works with xorg 1.9!

----------


## TacticalFugitive

> Hi, TacticalFugitive. 
> 
> Although I'd never have experiences in Wine, but this error would seem to some lack of DRI/Mesa. so would you check glxinfo ? then which was "Direct Rendering" set to "Yes" or "No" ?
> 
> If no, do you know where the Wine might be controlled about DRI (Direct or Indirect) ?
> 
> Cheers.


Direct Rendering was set to Yes.
Well I've relatively got this covered - I've asked a computer wizard friend of mine for help and he gave me this tip to insert


```
[Software\\Wine\\Direct3D]
"OffscreenRenderingMode"="backbuffer"
```

in .wine/user.reg

And now it works! Very laggy though, but I'll play with wine's settings and may be able to make it work decently.

----------


## MFonville

> indeed! I just got it working a few seconds ago, together with the kernel module. it works with xorg 1.9!


Nice  :Smile: 
Do you think it would be easy to pack it up as a package? (maybe by Luca?)

----------


## lucazade

> Nice 
> Do you think it would be easy to pack it up as a package? (maybe by Luca?)


I am going to update EMGD repo, including also libva from emgd megapackage.  :Wink:

----------


## nachtfalter

> I am going to update EMGD repo, including also libva from emgd megapackage.


yes I think it would be easy to package it. I've attached the kernel module patch. But i got the last lines of the patch wrong, so it won't get a menu entry. Maybe someone with more knowledge could fix that.
the emgd binaries are those from my previous post.
Unfortunately the somehow stripped the thing down, renamed some libs and so on, and didn't include the emgd_drv_video.so which is needed by vaapi. It's so sad, I'm wondering what people are working there or if those are just trained monkeys...

----------


## nachtfalter

Hey, I've now tested the new EMGD package. I really couldn't spot any difference with the already release 1.5, all bugs are the same. The only thing that's good is that it works with xorg 1.9.
And it has no vaapi. I just talked to two intel guys and they told me, that somewone is working on the libva part and it will be released soon, whatever that means...

----------


## nachtfalter

Hey, I've now tested the new EMGD package. I really couldn't spot any difference with the already release 1.5, all bugs are the same. The only thing that's good is that it works with xorg 1.9.
And it has no vaapi. I just talked to two intel guys and they told me, that somewone is working on the libva part and it will be released soon, whatever that means...

----------


## fanum

Are these the files that were already discovered? 

http://repo.meego.com/MeeGo/builds/1...packages/i586/

I have been able to boot into the gui for meego since the previous (1.1.80.14.20110111.8) release of meego, but none of the ones before it. 

I am assuming that those are the emgd drivers and not the psb? Are they just named differently then in Ubuntu?

----------


## peterjohnhartman

> Hey, I've now tested the new EMGD package. I really couldn't spot any difference with the already release 1.5, all bugs are the same. The only thing that's good is that it works with xorg 1.9.
> And it has no vaapi. I just talked to two intel guys and they told me, that somewone is working on the libva part and it will be released soon, whatever that means...


Hi.  Quick question: what do you mean by "all the bugs are the same"?  As far as I can tell there are four outstanding bugs with emgd 1.5.  Can you please comment on these, especially #4 with the new?  

1. vaapi doesn't work.
2. random crashes during "heavy load" (very occasional)
3. random crashes when resuming from suspend (occasional)
4. xrandr -o left doesn't work.

Thanks in advance,
Peter

----------


## peterjohnhartman

> Hey, I've now tested the new EMGD package. I really couldn't spot any difference with the already release 1.5, all bugs are the same. The only thing that's good is that it works with xorg 1.9.
> And it has no vaapi. I just talked to two intel guys and they told me, that somewone is working on the libva part and it will be released soon, whatever that means...


Hi.  Quick question: what do you mean by "all the bugs are the same"?  As far as I can tell there are four outstanding bugs with emgd 1.5.  Can you please comment on these, especially #4 with the new?  

1. vaapi doesn't work.
2. random crashes during "heavy load" (very occasional)
3. random crashes when resuming from suspend (occasional)
4. xrandr -o left doesn't work.

Thanks in advance,
Peter

----------


## peterjohnhartman

> Hey, I've now tested the new EMGD package. I really couldn't spot any difference with the already release 1.5, all bugs are the same. The only thing that's good is that it works with xorg 1.9.
> And it has no vaapi. I just talked to two intel guys and they told me, that somewone is working on the libva part and it will be released soon, whatever that means...


Hi, can you please specify which problems you take it are the same.  In particular, these are the extant problems (I know of, others please add to the list) with the emgd 1.5 driver (on xorg 1.8 and kernel .34):

1. no vaapi support
2. no xrandr -o left support
3. crashes with heavy load (very occasional)
4. crashes when resuming from suspend (occasional)

I'm especially interested in #2.

Thanks, Peter

----------


## nachtfalter

> Are these the files that were already discovered? 
> 
> http://repo.meego.com/MeeGo/builds/1...packages/i586/
> 
> I have been able to boot into the gui for meego since the previous (1.1.80.14.20110111.8) release of meego, but none of the ones before it. 
> 
> I am assuming that those are the emgd drivers and not the psb? Are they just named differently then in Ubuntu?


those are note the emgd driver but a different third driver.





> Hi.  Quick question: what do you mean by "all the bugs are the same"?  As far as I can tell there are four outstanding bugs with emgd 1.5.  Can you please comment on these, especially #4 with the new?  
> 
> 1. vaapi doesn't work.
> 2. random crashes during "heavy load" (very occasional)
> 3. random crashes when resuming from suspend (occasional)
> 4. xrandr -o left doesn't work.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Peter


the libva and emgd_drv_video lib are missing so no real vaapi, with the EMGD compiled for xorg 1.9
However I got something really strange, somehow mplayer is able to use vaapi in spite of this, as it says "[VD_FFMPEG] VA API accelerated codec" and it's not as fast than normally with vaapi but a lot faster than without, so something gets accelerated...
the random crashes under heavy load are there.
after some time suspend definitely doesnt work
I can't tell something about xrandr, as I didn't try it out

----------


## fanum

When using the script to install emgd from the PPA, the xorg.conf that is supplied does not work for my netbook (even after editing the resolution). It is a Viliv s7, but I am wondering how I can generate an appropriate xorg.conf for this machine. I now have the live meego disk working on it, but am unsure if it is using the emgd driver, psb, or the new third one I pointed out yesterday (whatever it may be). How can I tell from the command line what driver is in use? How do I create an appropriate xorg.conf or what in the supplied one from the script is specific to your device, and causing mine to not work?

----------


## tista

> When using the script to install emgd from the PPA, the xorg.conf that is supplied does not work for my netbook (even after editing the resolution). It is a Viliv s7, but I am wondering how I can generate an appropriate xorg.conf for this machine. I now have the live meego disk working on it, but am unsure if it is using the emgd driver, psb, or the new third one I pointed out yesterday (whatever it may be). How can I tell from the command line what driver is in use? How do I create an appropriate xorg.conf or what in the supplied one from the script is specific to your device, and causing mine to not work?


Hi, fanum. 

The EMGD script written by Luca would supply "demo configurations" as xorg.conf. there could be none auto-generation based on your Hardware. so if fail, you sould edit it yourself ! An environments in EMGD on Ubuntu would make absolutely differences on MeeGo, I think.
CHeers.  :Wink:

----------


## grahamst

Hi. I've got a basic question that might even not have anything to do with the GMA500 - apologies if so.

I've just upgraded my Acer AO751h to 2GB RAM. I've got a dual-boot system, and Windows has recognised the new RAM (so it works), but Ubuntu doesn't. System Monitor says I have 875.2MB.

I remembered there was a setting in /etc/default/grub to limit the available memory in order to leave room for the PSB drivers, so I looked it up at the start of this thread and changed the mem=896 parameter to mem=1920 and rebooted. However, System Monitor still tells me I have 875.2MB memory.

What (else) do I need to do to get Ubuntu to recognise all my RAM? I searched the net and found a post saying a solution was 'sudo apt-get install linux-686', but that post was from 2005 and I'm not sure if it would still apply.

Graham

----------


## grahamst

Can anyone tell me how to get Ubuntu to recognise the extra RAM I have since I upgraded my Acer AO751h to 2GB? System Monitor says I have only 875.2MB, whereas (I've got a dual-boot system) Windows does recognise the extra RAM.

I remembered that there's a setting in/etc/default/grub that limits memory to make room for he PSB drivers, so I changed it to 'mem=1920mb' and rebooted. However, System Monitor still says I have 875.2MB.

Apologies if this turns out to have nothing to do with the GMA500.

Graham

----------


## PilotPaul

Did you remember to run "sudo update-grub" after changing the memory parameter?

Paul

----------


## MFonville

> I remembered there was a setting in /etc/default/grub to limit the available memory in order to leave room for the PSB drivers, so I looked it up at the start of this thread and changed the mem=896 parameter to mem=1920 and rebooted. However, System Monitor still tells me I have 875.2MB memory.
> 
> What (else) do I need to do to get Ubuntu to recognise all my RAM?


After changing the lines in /etc/default/grub you should run: sudo update-grub

This will propagate your change to the GRUB bootloader configuration itself.
The next boot after running this command should give you 1920MB of RAM  :Smile:

----------


## MFonville

> I remembered there was a setting in /etc/default/grub to limit the available memory in order to leave room for the PSB drivers, so I looked it up at the start of this thread and changed the mem=896 parameter to mem=1920 and rebooted. However, System Monitor still tells me I have 875.2MB memory.
> 
> What (else) do I need to do to get Ubuntu to recognise all my RAM?


After changing the lines in /etc/default/grub you should run: sudo update-grub

This will propagate your change to the GRUB bootloader configuration itself.
The next boot after running this command should give you 1920MB of RAM  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

> Hi. I've got a basic question that might even not have anything to do with the GMA500 - apologies if so.
> 
> I've just upgraded my Acer AO751h to 2GB RAM. I've got a dual-boot system, and Windows has recognised the new RAM (so it works), but Ubuntu doesn't. System Monitor says I have 875.2MB.
> 
> I remembered there was a setting in /etc/default/grub to limit the available memory in order to leave room for the PSB drivers, so I looked it up at the start of this thread and changed the mem=896 parameter to mem=1920 and rebooted. However, System Monitor still tells me I have 875.2MB memory.
> 
> What (else) do I need to do to get Ubuntu to recognise all my RAM? I searched the net and found a post saying a solution was 'sudo apt-get install linux-686', but that post was from 2005 and I'm not sure if it would still apply.
> 
> Graham


after modifying /etc/default/grub you should finalize grub configuration:
sudo update-grub

----------


## MFonville

> I remembered there was a setting in /etc/default/grub to limit the available memory in order to leave room for the PSB drivers, so I looked it up at the start of this thread and changed the mem=896 parameter to mem=1920 and rebooted. However, System Monitor still tells me I have 875.2MB memory.
> 
> What (else) do I need to do to get Ubuntu to recognise all my RAM?


After changing the lines in /etc/default/grub you should run: sudo update-grub

This will propagate your change to the GRUB bootloader configuration itself.
The next boot after running this command should give you 1920MB of RAM  :Smile:

----------


## mikewhatever

Silly post removed.

----------


## grahamst

Thanks everyone! Of course, I should have remembered that grub needs to be updated after any changes to /etc/default/grub.

It looks like something's not quite right with the forums at the moment, as I'm not the only one who has posted something twice. Apologies in advance if it happens again.

Graham

----------


## grahamst

Thanks everyone! I should have remembered to run update-grub. It worked, of course.

Graham

----------


## mpw

Hello,

I have a Sony Vaio X which has - of course - such a gma500 chip and Ubuntu 10.10 working ok (no video, no webcam, that sucks man)

I often read of the EMGD driver and that it has some disadvantages. What are these problems?

I mainly have to questions:

1.) Is there and featuring list comparing poulsbo and EMGD for the gma500?

2.) Is there any further developing for the poulsbo or the emgd driver? Or will linux support get worse and worse with every kernel version during the next years?

Thanks.

Bye
MPW

----------


## mikewhatever

Stumbled over this thread today.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1521975

Now, checking my /proc/sys/kernel/shmmax, it showed the value of 33554432 ~32MB. Does this mean the 'mem=896' boot option not working? I thought it was supposed to force the shared memory to 128MB. Wrong? Right?




> 2.) Is there any further developing for the poulsbo or the emgd driver? Or will linux support get worse and worse with every kernel version during the next years?


Intel reps keeps saying that gma500 is not supposed to be used in netbooks. As for the Linux support, just forget about it.

----------


## yvesdm3000

I'm going to upgrade my tablet from 10.04 to 10.10. What is the current status and is there anything that needs fixing to make it work (and that is not in the binary blob of course) ?

This thread is immensely long and I think I can spend my time better than reading pages and pages...

I remember there was an issue where Xorg crashed in our driver and has a workaround in the poulsbo-config, is that still pending ?

-Yves

----------


## mpw

> Intel reps keeps saying that gma500 is not supposed to be used in netbooks. As for the Linux support, just forget about it.


Linux is never officially supported. But someone wrote somewhere that there is some developing on emgd driver?




> I'm going to upgrade my tablet from 10.04 to 10.10. What is the current status and is there anything that needs fixing to make it work (and that is not in the binary blob of course) ?
> 
> This thread is immensely long and I think I can spend my time better than reading pages and pages...
> 
> I remember there was an issue where Xorg crashed in our driver and has a workaround in the poulsbo-config, is that still pending ?
> 
> -Yves


Just install poulsbo and you get everything that works. You can also manually install (after adding the poulsbo repositiory) the mplayer, gnome-mplayer and vlc. Then you get everything working.

----------


## tista

> Stumbled over this thread today.
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1521975
> 
> Now, checking my /proc/sys/kernel/shmmax, it showed the value of 33554432 ~32MB. Does this mean the 'mem=896' boot option not working? I thought it was supposed to force the shared memory to 128MB. Wrong? Right?


Hi, Mike.  :Wink: 

I could explain only some pieces of VRAM technology, sorry.

Basically we couldn't treat "DVMT" (Dynamic Video Memory Technology) on Intel chip as well. so we're using "Static Memory" for VRAM more than it required. in actual, on my VAIO P, VRAM would be needed only 7932k as "Stolen Memory". but we have to force VRAM to eat huge RAM because of "Memory Allocation" as 256MB VRAM. well known, it depends on Hardware and Kernel dramatically. like umm.. memory base, memory map and memory address. 

If we've got source of kernel module, we might use DVMT included in kernel patch, I hope.

Regards  :Very Happy:

----------


## mikewhatever

Hi Tista, thanks for your explanation, not that I understood much of it.  :Razz: 
Does the 'mem=896' makes 128MB of shared memory with 1024Mb of total RAM available?




> Linux is never officially supported. But someone wrote somewhere that there is some developing on emgd driver?


How so? Nvidia and AMD make Linux driver officially, and so does Intel (xserver-xorg-video-intel).  With gma500, things are creapy. There is no less then four drivers, but all suffer from the same problem, they are incompatible with the latest versions of xserver and the kernel. It's almost inconceivable that Intel had it messed up like that.

----------


## tista

Hi, Mike. 




> Does the 'mem=896' makes 128MB of shared memory with 1024Mb of total RAM available?


Partially no. kernel option "mem=xxx" takes an effect to a limitation of "Total Physical RAM" that kernel could hundle in kernel/user space. so in Poulsbo, the VRAM exists out of Total Memory, equal to "not within Shared Memory but within VRAM" and usually who using shared mem would be XVideo, not GPU. this situation might be same both psb and emgd drivers on Ubuntu as I remember well. In fact, emgd on my VAIO P shows "shared mem = 0" by using free command.

Regards.  :Wink:

----------


## wificor27

Best to all, 

I have an Asus 1201HA and I am novice in linux. 

After trying with 9.10 with some errors. I am willing to install the drivers EMGD maverick and 1.5 that work with Xorg 1.9. 

What I do with the 3mb file that I downloaded "emgd-bin-1812-3.1.src.rpm? Are there any new EMGD coon repository updated, if so, how do I add? 

A greeting and thanks.

----------


## tista

> Best to all, 
> 
> I have an Asus 1201HA and I am novice in linux. 
> 
> After trying with 9.10 with some errors. I am willing to install the drivers EMGD maverick and 1.5 that work with Xorg 1.9. 
> 
> What I do with the 3mb file that I downloaded "emgd-bin-1812-3.1.src.rpm? Are there any new EMGD coon repository updated, if so, how do I add? 
> 
> A greeting and thanks.


Hi, wificor27.

First, did you read our Wiki ?  :Confused:  and we haven't newer emgd repos yet that it might work with Xorg 1.9 (Luca would work in progress). our current repos of emgd works with 1.7.99 core presented by X-edgers team.

Regards.

----------


## mikewhatever

Tista, you rock man, but I still don't get it.  :Razz: 
Having looked for what 'mem=xxx' does, I found this:



> mem=nn[KMG]     
> [KNL,BOOT] Force usage of a specific amount of memory
> Amount of memory to be used when the kernel is not able
> to see the whole system memory or for test.
> [IA-32] Use together with memmap= to avoid physical
> address space collisions. Without memmap= PCI devices
> could be placed at addresses belonging to unused RAM.


Why is it needed?
I'll try removing that option and see what happens.

----------


## tista

> Tista, you rock man, but I still don't get it. 
> Having looked for what 'mem=xxx' does, I found this:
> 
> 
> Why is it needed?
> I'll try removing that option and see what happens.


Hi, Mike.  :Wink: 

For example.

Plymouth splashed by uvesafb in native resolution would need VRAM more than after booting, maybe. and when splashing, the VRAM allocated in Physical RAM might exist a bit far from start of Physical RAM. so we give huge RAM to VRAM. yes, we know we'd better to setting VRAM "with Allocation", but we hadn't done yet, still only we've controlled is "quantity of RAM", except for allocation. then, if increasing VRAM would penetrate into System RAM, this region of VRAM must be avoided. finally it would cause to "decreasing VRAM" and if so, we couldn't kick plymouth, you know ?

Regards.  :Wink:

----------


## tista

For example 2.

On the other hand, EMGD already has another option called "vmalloc=xxx". it would also take an effect for VRAM, but it doesn't need such limitation done with psb like "mem=xxx". vmalloc could make its region inside the System RAM exept for Shared Mem (but I haven't any confidence in this topic... sorry). and then, EMGD also could control "Cache for Xorg" via xorg.conf like other graphic drivers. so you could see above results in Xorg.0.log:


```
(II) EMGD(0):   VideoRam (Pixmap Cache): 32768
```

Finally, many people might have been confused between "VRAM for GPU" and "Cache for Xorg", in case with psb and emgd, the point is VRAM for GPU, especially depends on "kernel module" for KMS, I think.

umm.. so sorry for my terrible English.  :Wink: 

Best Regards.

----------


## godfazr

Not sure if there already was such proposition, but...
If Intel can't give source codes of driver for PowerVR chip 'cause it's proprietary, then why don't Intel just buy PowerVR so these chip (and driver respectively) became their own?  :Very Happy: 

P.S. Got idea from recently old joke:
Once CEO of Intel was struggling with viruses and yelled "Somebody, just buy me normal anti-virus!". And then Intel bought McAfee...

----------


## mikewhatever

I don't think ownership or closed source drivers are the problem. Just look at the state of support for Intel's 8xx GPUs, and the driver for those is open.

----------


## godfazr

> I don't think ownership or closed source drivers are the problem. Just look at the state of support for Intel's 8xx GPUs, and the driver for those is open.


correct me if I'm wrong, but as far as I remember, i8xx is a very old chip, so I think it's quite natural that Intel may not want to support it.

----------


## mikewhatever

If a piece of hardware is not supported for whatever reasons, I as a user expect a short and to the point announcement, or is it too much to ask? One doesn't need to be a PR genius to figure this out, yet, Intel says neither nor, and things are creepy. There are drivers for gma500, but they don't work, there is an OS for mobile devices (Moblin/Meego), but it doesn't include the drivers. I say this begs the very simple question - WTF?

----------


## lucazade

Hi guys!

I'm trying out to get PSB drivers working with Xorg 1.10 (from xorg-edgers ppa) in Natty.
This xorg version should land in Natty in the next weeks so I'd like to check compatibility but, as expected, it doesn't work.  :Smile: 

(EE) module ABI major version ( 8 ) doesn't match the server's version (9)
(EE) Failed to load module "psb" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
..

Adding "IgnoreABI" in xorg.conf doesn't help too much... now it gives a segmentation fault!

Any suggestions beside recompiling xorg-psb driver against xorg 1.10 (which is a bit tricky because it is present only in ppa)?

Is there (if I remember well) a ABI version check in /debian/control file or somewhere else?

NOTE: I haven't update EMGD ppa repository because latest release has different filenames and missing files, I'll wait for a official Intel release.

----------


## tista

Hi, Luca.  :Very Happy: 

A lot of thanks for your work !!

... but because now I'm sucked with emgd on Natty, I may not test psb on 1.10.  :Sad: 




> NOTE: I haven't update EMGD ppa repository because latest release has different filenames and missing files, I'll wait for a official Intel release.


I agree that. and if Intel would give us some replies in Embedded Forum, I could point it out to here !!  :Wink:  ... but still they kept silence.  :Sad: 

Thx again !!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## lucazade

Tried to compile xorg-psb driver against xorg 1.10 but get errors during compile.
http://launchpadlibrarian.net/627107...TOBUILD.txt.gz

 :Brick wall:

----------


## yvesdm3000

> Tried to compile xorg-psb driver against xorg 1.10 but get errors during compile.
> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/627107...TOBUILD.txt.gz


I guess this is the error:
psb_driver.c:565:7: error: 'struct _ScrnInfoRec' has no member named 'pixmapPrivate'

They are changing stuff in X11 so I guess that needs fixing (I hope they still have a pointer in ScrnInfoRec to store something for the driver)...

-Yves

----------


## lucazade

> I guess this is the error:
> psb_driver.c:565:7: error: 'struct _ScrnInfoRec' has no member named 'pixmapPrivate'
> 
> They are changing stuff in X11 so I guess that needs fixing (I hope they still have a pointer in ScrnInfoRec to store something for the driver)...
> 
> -Yves


I though the same

It looks like this error was present also compiling other drivers (like ATI)

http://lists.x.org/archives/xorg-dri...er/017316.html

http://www.mail-archive.com/xorg-dri.../msg15965.html

----------


## yvesdm3000

> I though the same
> 
> It looks like this error was present also compiling other drivers (like ATI)
> 
> http://lists.x.org/archives/xorg-dri...er/017316.html
> 
> http://www.mail-archive.com/xorg-dri.../msg15965.html


Luca,

You can safely comment out the offending line, its not used anymore.
Xorg did make it available to make switching consoles work and by reverting back this, they reintroduced that problem but thats not our problem (yet) i guess.

-Yves

----------


## lucazade

> Luca,
> 
> You can safely comment out the offending line, its not used anymore.
> Xorg did make it available to make switching consoles work and by reverting back this, they reintroduced that problem but thats not our problem (yet) i guess.
> 
> -Yves


Compiled and working  :Very Happy: 

  * commented "pScrn->pixmapPrivate.ptr = fbMap;" in psb_driver.c

We're ready for new xorg 1.10 update in Natty.

In ppa:gma500/ppa there is psb driver for xorg 1.9
in ppa:gma500/fix there is psb driver compiled against 1.10

I'll merge ppa when xorg will land officially in natty.

Thanks Yves!

----------


## lucazade

```
luca@AO751h:~$ glxgears
X Error of failed request:  BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length error)
  Major opcode of failed request:  155 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  17 (X_GLXVendorPrivateWithReply)
  Serial number of failed request:  18
  Current serial number in output stream:  18
```

..never ending story..

----------


## yvesdm3000

> ```
> luca@AO751h:~$ glxgears
> X Error of failed request:  BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length error)
>   Major opcode of failed request:  155 (GLX)
>   Minor opcode of failed request:  17 (X_GLXVendorPrivateWithReply)
>   Serial number of failed request:  18
>   Current serial number in output stream:  18
> ```
> 
> ..never ending story..


That is probably the end of our binary blob...

Someone should start experimenting with the Imagination Technologies opengl library and build an xorg driver on top of that. It's probably the same thing Intel did with their new driver. I'm curious if we can take the Imagination libraries out of Intels driver and take the online header files from the ARM driver and get this thing to work. At least both things contain the same libraries so that should in theory work. And we should be able to gain performance too.

Imagination only publishes an intel emulation library and everything else is ARM. 

-Yves

----------


## jbernardo

> That is probably the end of our binary blob...
> 
> Someone should start experimenting with the Imagination Technologies opengl library and build an xorg driver on top of that. It's probably the same thing Intel did with their new driver. I'm curious if we can take the Imagination libraries out of Intels driver and take the online header files from the ARM driver and get this thing to work. At least both things contain the same libraries so that should in theory work. And we should be able to gain performance too.
> 
> Imagination only publishes an intel emulation library and everything else is ARM. 
> 
> -Yves


The problem here is that I am afraid you're the only one with the knowledge to start that... Maybe we really need to start a bounty.

----------


## lucazade

Yes, it looks like xpsb-glx (compiled for xorg 1.6) doesn't work..
I hope there is something broken in xorg-edgers ppa repository because also nvidia drivers have broken glx, don't know, just guessing (mesa maybe?).

https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+...s_filter=natty

I agree it is time for a bounty, I can't do anything else  :Smile:

----------


## mpw

Hello,

does standby work for you?

On 9.10 it worked, but now when I resume the whole screen is green. When I switch to terminal one (ctrl+alt+F1) I just have a black screen.

But I can (blindly) log in and halt the system or reboot it.

So it's probably the poulsbo. I have a Sony Vaio X.

Is it possible to get standby working?

Thanks.

Bye
MPW

----------


## lucazade

> Hello,
> 
> does standby work for you?
> 
> On 9.10 it worked, but now when I resume the whole screen is green. When I switch to terminal one (ctrl+alt+F1) I just have a black screen.
> 
> But I can (blindly) log in and halt the system or reboot it.
> 
> So it's probably the poulsbo. I have a Sony Vaio X.
> ...


It works here, without problems (Acer751h with Maverick and Natty)

Try this:



```
sudo chmod a-x /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video
echo "psb" | sudo tee -a /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
echo "drm_psb" | sudo tee -a /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
sudo update-initramfs -u
```

reboot and try to suspend

----------


## mpw

> It works here, without problems (Acer751h with Maverick and Natty)
> 
> Try this:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo chmod a-x /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video
> echo "psb" | sudo tee -a /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
> ...



Unfortunately this doesn't work for me  :Sad: .

Still the same effect, the screen is sprankeld with green. Even restarting gdm (via ssh vor exmaple) doesn't change something and on a screenshot taking with print + return you can see the normal desktop.

----------


## lucazade

> Unfortunately this doesn't work for me .
> 
> Still the same effect, the screen is sprankeld with green. Even restarting gdm (via ssh vor exmaple) doesn't change something and on a screenshot taking with print + return you can see the normal desktop.


have you tried to suspend from terminal with "pm-suspend"?
"man pm-suspend" gives you some options, some "quirks" to enable.. if you try a working one you can add this quirk in /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/98video-quirk-db-handler to make it permanent.

other workaround
Remove the package vbetool, install uswsusp and suspend using the command: sudo s2ram --force

----------


## lucazade

I've tried also kernel 2.6.38rc2 from kernel ppa in natty and it fails to build
psb-kernel module via dkms.. wonderful..

natty will probably ship 2.6.38.. not a good testing day :/

----------


## MFonville

> I've tried also kernel 2.6.38rc2 from kernel ppa in natty and it fails to build
> psb-kernel module via dkms.. wonderful..
> 
> natty will probably ship 2.6.38.. not a good testing day :/


Is CONFIG_AGP activated for the kernel in Natty?

see:
https://bugs.freedesktop.org//show_bug.cgi?id=13216

If not, activate it. If it is activated, probably they moved the fuction to somewhere else.

----------


## jbernardo

> Hello,
> 
> does standby work for you?
> 
> On 9.10 it worked, but now when I resume the whole screen is green. When I switch to terminal one (ctrl+alt+F1) I just have a black screen.
> 
> But I can (blindly) log in and halt the system or reboot it.
> 
> So it's probably the poulsbo. I have a Sony Vaio X.
> ...


I've started having this kind of problems on my 1101ha for a couple of weeks now. Before that, suspend/resume worked well. Now, on the second resume I get a blank screen. I can ssh over wifi into the pc, so X (and KDE) is working, but everything is blank. I've tried going to a previous kernel, but nothing helps. I was thinking it maybe was KDE beta messing something, but your post means that something else (some update?) broke suspend on our machines.

----------


## mpw

> I've started having this kind of problems on my 1101ha for a couple of weeks now. Before that, suspend/resume worked well. Now, on the second resume I get a blank screen. I can ssh over wifi into the pc, so X (and KDE) is working, but everything is blank. I've tried going to a previous kernel, but nothing helps. I was thinking it maybe was KDE beta messing something, but your post means that something else (some update?) broke suspend on our machines.


Same for me, gnome works perfectly. Just the screen output is not set up correctly.
I had that in my mind but as it looked so unrealisticly I thought I mixed that up with the times when I had 9.10 on. But I'm quite sure now that after the fresh install + psb standby worked.


We should try that out  :Smile: 

/edit: I can neither switch to terminal F1 before standby  :Sad:

----------


## jbernardo

I can switch to terminals before the first standby. After that, I get an empty screen. And of course, terminating the session goes to an empty screen.

----------


## lucazade

> Is CONFIG_AGP activated for the kernel in Natty?
> 
> see:
> https://bugs.freedesktop.org//show_bug.cgi?id=13216
> 
> If not, activate it. If it is activated, probably they moved the fuction to somewhere else.


Maarten I'm going to check if this option is enabled,
thanks for the suggestion  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> Maarten I'm going to check if this option is enabled,
> thanks for the suggestion


 dmesg | grep agp
[   14.210657] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

and 

/boot/config-2.6.38...
CONFIG_AGP=y

----------


## MFonville

> dmesg | grep agp
> [   14.210657] Linux agpgart interface v0.103
> 
> and 
> 
> /boot/config-2.6.38...
> CONFIG_AGP=y


Bweh, apperently the function is removed by Intel:
http://www.mail-archive.com/intel-gf.../msg02089.html

So most 'easy' is probably to revert some of those relevant commits for our driver. Hopefull it will only affect a small part of the kernel, and we could even package the rebuilding of a single module for users, so that not whole kernels would have to be recompiled.

----------


## jbernardo

I don't think Daniel Vetter works for Intel. Anyway, this is bad news for us. Either we can get a updated driver from intel (and I don't mean the EMGD binary crap) or we're now stuck with maverick as the last version with half-decent poulsbo drivers. The alternative is to start also packaging some more modules, to cope with reverting this change.

----------


## tista

> I don't think Daniel Vetter works for Intel. Anyway, this is bad news for us. Either we can get a updated driver from intel (and I don't mean the EMGD binary crap) or we're now stuck with maverick as the last version with half-decent poulsbo drivers. The alternative is to start also packaging some more modules, to cope with reverting this change.


Hi, jbernardo.  :Wink: 

May I ask you some possibility ?
Q1 - Could we make current EMGD (v1.5) compatible to Natty kernel ( 2.6.37 or 38 ) ? --- mutex, semaphore, and more tools done right ?Q2 - Could we merge X-edgers Mesa libs into our drivers ? --- also included some backends like libsrv, pvr_2d, and more.Q3 - Could we get some new stuff like PVR ? --- hopefully released with opened sources.

now I'm trying to build emgd-dkms on Natty kernel, but damned still...  :Sad: 

Best Regards.  :Wink:

----------


## mpw

Just a few words from a noob: Thanks for trying it! Please go on, you're gonna succed!




> Hi, jbernardo. 
> 
> May I ask you some possibility ?
> Q1 - Could we make current EMGD (v1.5) compatible to Natty kernel ( 2.6.37 or 38 ) ? --- mutex, semaphore, and more tools done right ?Q2 - Could we merge X-edgers Mesa libs into our drivers ? --- also included some backends like libsrv, pvr_2d, and more.Q3 - Could we get some new stuff like PVR ? --- hopefully released with opened sources.
> 
> now I'm trying to build emgd-dkms on Natty kernel, but damned still... 
> 
> Best Regards.

----------


## PilotPaul

Hi All,

Please indulge me while I get some of my continuing frustration with the GMA500 situation off my chest...

I've been resisting the urge to buy a new machine for some time now. In many ways the Acer 751h suits me perfectly - sure its a bit underpowered CPU-wise but the GMA500 graphics capability is what makes the system so much more of a performer than it would otherwise be.  I travel a lot in my job so the small size yet decent graphics are ideal.  I've been using Ubuntu for some years now and wish to keep doing so (Windows = the operating system of the devil! lol), but to be honest I feel that in terms of Ubuntu the system is nearing end-of-life, despite the best efforts of many on here (Luca, Yves, JB, Tista and others), who have done a fantastic job to keep the Poulsbo chipset alive despite the best efforts of Intel to scupper it! 

If you guys can get one more iteration of Ubuntu out of this chipset then I will be eternally grateful - let me know if I can do anything to help.

Yours, frustrated yet cautiously optimistic!

Paul

----------


## tista

> Just a few words from a noob: Thanks for trying it! Please go on, you're gonna succed!


Hi, mpw.  :Wink: 

I'm a noob, too !  :Very Happy:  and many thanks.
I hope we could give some good results in time around Natty officially release for all poulsbo users, fortunately. but now it goes harder and harder...  :Sad: 

Regards.  :Wink:

----------


## bodhi.zazen

I have been watching this thread with interest.

FYI: I suggest you all try PixieLive:

http://pixielive.org/dotclear/index.....1beta2-is-out

It is sweet - Gnome desktop, runs fast, GMA500 is supported out of the box using

"the new EMGD driver (for xorg-1.9)"

There are some drawbacks of course, but it is worth the download.

The advantage is that many creature comforts (flash) are included and it worked out of the box.

The disadvantage is that, other then minor customizations, it is hard to customize.

----------


## godfazr

> I have been watching this thread with interest.
> 
> FYI: I suggest you all try PixieLive:
> 
> http://pixielive.org/dotclear/index.....1beta2-is-out
> 
> It is sweet - Gnome desktop, runs fast, GMA500 is supported out of the box using
> 
> "the new EMGD driver (for xorg-1.9)"
> ...


As I can see, it uses 2.6.33 kernel. Do I understand correctly that it's because this kernel was in 9.10 which had workable driver?
If yes - would it make sense to make build of e.g. Maverick but with 2.6.33 kernel?

----------


## golp

Hi, when I try to play movies in Mplayer or Gnome-Mplayer with vaapi it works just fine, but when I connect an external display and tries to do the same thing all hell breaks loose as seen in the inserted screenshot.


Is this a known problem? Are there any common work-around?

regads, golp

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> As I can see, it uses 2.6.33 kernel. Do I understand correctly that it's because this kernel was in 9.10 which had workable driver?
> If yes - would it make sense to make build of e.g. Maverick but with 2.6.33 kernel?


I just took it for a spin last night for the first time and have not looked at all the technical details as of yet.

What I can tell you is:

1. It works out of the box with my netbook (GMA500) at the correct resolution (1366 x 768) . No need for any configuration or editing xorg.conf or anything else. Default fonts look nice (not my first choice, but not bad).

2. It works well for my needs and my netbook performs noticeably faster then with the psb driver on either Ubuntu or Fedora (I can not post benchmarks just yet, but I will run them).

Basically, from my netbook, I want web browsing, text editing, some compiling, and music. I do not expect video / DVD performance from the netbook, that would be icing on the cake.

3. There are not a lot of options in terms of a repository , but it does come with gcc, so you can compile apps (which is what I did last night =) ).

4. The "on demand" settings for the CPU speed seem to work very nice out of the box. the CPU clock speed goes up and back down much faster, as expected, then it did with either Ubuntu or Fedora. 

5. The performance is sufficiently better that I am strongly considering it over either Fedora or Ubuntu at the moment.

6. Most of the packages appear to be very up to date, firefox is nicely configured.

As an option on the netbook, again for my needs, it was worth the download and configuration to install to a usb drive.

It is modular, similar to Slax, so I am going to look to see if I can remove a few of the modules I do not use, put it on a bit of a diet, but that is trivial to do (you remove some archives is all).

IMO it would be nice to install this driver on any distro, I think the atom processor is a bit underpowered, and it would be nice to install the driver onto something like Arch, Gentoo, or Slackware (all of which, IMHO, tend to outperform Ubuntu and Fedora).

Now I am beginning to think some of the performance hit is in fact do to the lack of a quality video driver.

I do not care for the interfaces that come with many of the netbook specific distros, although I am tempted to take meego for a spin.

----------


## tista

> I just took it for a spin last night for the first time and have not looked at all the technical details as of yet.
> 
> What I can tell you is:
> 
> 1. It works out of the box with my netbook (GMA500) at the correct resolution (1366 x 768) . No need for any configuration or editing xorg.conf or anything else. Default fonts look nice (not my first choice, but not bad).
> 
> 2. It works well for my needs and my netbook performs noticeably faster then with the psb driver on either Ubuntu or Fedora (I can not post benchmarks just yet, but I will run them).
> 
> Basically, from my netbook, I want web browsing, text editing, some compiling, and music. I do not expect video / DVD performance from the netbook, that would be icing on the cake.
> ...


Hi, bodhi.  :Capital Razz: 

Thanks for your info.
and then, may I point my opinions out ?
1. It strongly depend on your hardware. if its resolution on your PC could be included range of vbe that EMGD could support, it would work out of the box. but if not so, it seems we need more configurable way in user domain, something like xorg.conf.
2. I had seen their homepage, "glxgears shows 60 fps"? I think "so slow" in  glx renderings. in case with my VAIO P, it's running proposed Natty with EMGD, shows around 190 fps on composited metacity. however, basically emgd has some weakness of performance in 2D less than our psb.
4. I could recommend "granola for Linux" better than native on-demand in our Ubuntu. as if cpufreq had be broken in distros, granola could control them in perfect.

Regards.  :Capital Razz:

----------


## bodhi.zazen

I will try to post benchmarks later. Of course it is hardware dependent, lol.

glx gears was showing 280 fps last night for me, but that was while I was compiling (cpu was at 100 % while compiling when I fired up glxgears).

Other then glxgears, what would you want to know in terms of benchmarks ? I will include what I can for Fedora and pixie, Ubuntu if I have time.

EDIT 1 : granola - looks interesting. Not what I was looking for (I want more CPU power, and I find both Ubuntu and Fedora the ondemand does not power up the CPU when I want it).

nonetheless, I will at least look at the bash script =)

EDIT 2 : That is a long and complex script to download and install a .deb or .rpm. Wonder why they do not simply supply a link to the repos ?

----------


## tista

Hi, bodhi.

In basic Xorg benchmarks, try it:


```
x11perf -repeat 5 -rect500 -f14text16 -copypixwin500 -putimage500 -shmput500
```

on my VAIO P, the combination Maverick & psb shows this:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/558796/
and proposed Natty & emgd shows this:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/558797/




> EDIT 2 : That is a long and complex script to download and install a .deb or .rpm. Wonder why they do not simply supply a link to the repos ?


I don't know why, but it isn't so difficult. after installing downloaded package, we could install granola via package-manager-system, like apt or yum.
and remarkable things I have, maybe it seems some differences between you and I about this chipset and CPU. for me, it doesn't matter CPU power, but I strongly need "More longlife in battery, More decreasing heat". so perhaps you may not like granola... it has great effectiveness for "PowerSaving".

Regards.  :Wink:

----------


## tista

> Hi, when I try to play movies in Mplayer or Gnome-Mplayer with vaapi it works just fine, but when I connect an external display and tries to do the same thing all hell breaks loose as seen in the inserted screenshot.
> 
> Is this a known problem? Are there any common work-around?
> 
> regads, golp


Hi, golp.  :Wink: 

I've never seen that.
so would you attach your .xsession-errors via http://paste.ubuntu.com/ if you could see any errors in there ? or any errors might hide into /var/log/messages.

Cheers.  :Capital Razz:

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Hi, bodhi.
> 
> In basic Xorg benchmarks, try it:
> 
> 
> ```
> x11perf -repeat 5 -rect500 -f14text16 -copypixwin500 -putimage500 -shmput500
> ```
> 
> ...


glxgears gives about 375 fps (the dip was with usage, you can see it comes to 375 at rest).



```
pixielive@pixielive ~ $ glxgears 
1759 frames in 5.0 seconds = 351.608 FPS
1615 frames in 5.0 seconds = 322.853 FPS
1792 frames in 5.0 seconds = 358.378 FPS
1880 frames in 5.0 seconds = 375.931 FPS
1876 frames in 5.0 seconds = 375.186 FPS
```

no x11perf



```
pixielive@pixielive ~ $ x11perf -repeat 5 -rect500 -f14text16 -copypixwin500 -putimage500 -shmput500
-bash: x11perf: command not found
```

Edit 1: Fedora 13 + psb driver is wayyyy slower:



```
280 frames in 5.0 seconds = 55.999 FPS
280 frames in 5.0 seconds = 55.975 FPS
280 frames in 5.0 seconds = 55.958 FPS
```

Edit 2: Very similar results with Ubuntu + psb driver. Perhaps a few frames faster on Ubuntu, 58 fps.

----------


## H3g3m0n

I'm wondering how hard it actually would be to build an open source driver from scratch.

We could base it around a Gallium3D framework. As such we would get wayland support (and cross platform). Support some of the newer OpenGL features that are required for things like Unity (even if we have to use slower software fallbacks for them).

Start off simple with a basic, slow, 2D software driver framework that does some stuff like set the display screen modes and just pushes the pixels to the screen. Then add in features over time.

Also what's the deal with the 'Imagination Technologies opengl library' that was talked about a few pages back, don't suppose there is actually some source for it? Or is it just the libgl.so binary that ships with the drivers. Maybe we could look at writing a libgl wrapper lib, one that just falls straight through to the closed one and over time replace the calls to the closed part with our own code as we figure it out. How much would the library have actually changed form the open mesa implementation? Most of it would probably be the same.

The Nouveau developers wiki has some interesting articles. There is also Mmiotrace.

Would be handy if we could get a big list of all the different incarnations of psb/emgd/whatever/libgl/libva drivers to compare differences between them.

----------


## tista

Bodhi.




> Edit 2: Very similar results with Ubuntu + psb driver. Perhaps a few frames faster on Ubuntu, 58 fps.


w,what !?  :Confused: 

please see my attached screenshot by running Maverick and psb on VAIO P. scored around 275 fps... this would be normal in our psb... so what happen in your installation ?

----------


## godfazr

> I just took it for a spin last night for the first time and have not looked at all the technical details as of yet.
> 
> What I can tell you is:
> 
> 1. It works out of the box with my netbook (GMA500) at the correct resolution (1366 x 768) . No need for any configuration or editing xorg.conf or anything else. Default fonts look nice (not my first choice, but not bad).
> 
> 2. It works well for my needs and my netbook performs noticeably faster then with the psb driver on either Ubuntu or Fedora (I can not post benchmarks just yet, but I will run them).
> 
> Basically, from my netbook, I want web browsing, text editing, some compiling, and music. I do not expect video / DVD performance from the netbook, that would be icing on the cake.
> ...


Well, I tried it yesterday (on my AO751H) as well and here's my point:

1. Yes, resolution and xvid video playback works out of the box. mplayer with vaapi support present as module but in some reason it worked very strange, i.e. gnome-mplayer fall back to pure mplayer, I couldn't open it's UI, playback was still slow but I couldn't get to configuration menu to check settings.
Note: I don't like to config something via bash or via manual editing of config file, that's one of the reasons why I prefer Ubuntu.

Anyway, I can live without full HD videos, so in this part it's fine for me.

2. In some reason I wasn't able to configure WiFi - it found network, but it never passes authentication check.

3. When I connected to interenet via LAN I couldn't get Skype to work - it never logs in, when I try to open Options (wanted to check if webcam works with it) it just closes.

4. Gentoo is a big peace of unknown for me, starting from simpliest things - I don't know how to get updates/new software or remove unneeded, and it's may be dumb but netbook is not the thing for which I'd study Gentoo administration. So if I'll have same performance in Ubuntu, which I used to, it would be much better.

----------


## nachtfalter

If I'm not completely mistaken then Intel just released a new version of the EMGD driver namely 1.5.2 http://edc.intel.com/Software/Downloads/EMGD
let's see what they changed...

----------


## godfazr

> If I'm not completely mistaken then Intel just released a new version of the EMGD driver namely 1.5.2 http://edc.intel.com/Software/Downloads/EMGD
> let's see what they changed...


As I can see in download section version for MeeGo is still for kernel 2.6.33.3+X.Org 1.8.0

----------


## lucazade

> As I can see in download section version for MeeGo is still for kernel 2.6.33.3+X.Org 1.8.0


Maybe that page has not been updated... or at least is what I hope!  :Very Happy: 

In the meanwhile I've switched to Fbdev driver in Natty with xorg 1.10 and kernel 2.6.38 and it works quite good (it lacks only vaapi).

----------


## tista

> Maybe that page has not been updated... or at least is what I hope! 
> 
> In the meanwhile I've switched to Fbdev driver in Natty with xorg 1.10 and kernel 2.6.38 and it works quite good (it lacks only vaapi).


Hi, luca.  :Wink: 

let us know your experiences in fbdev ! and hopefully add some benchmarks...  :Capital Razz: 

Cheers.  :Capital Razz:

----------


## lucazade

> Hi, luca. 
> 
> let us know your experiences in fbdev ! and hopefully add some benchmarks... 
> 
> Cheers.


most important thing is fbdev doesn't have problem of kernel or xorg updates, it will survive to all Ubuntu releases.

* 2d is fast as psb and emgd (38sec with gtkperf)
* 3d uses Glcore (i suppose), texture_from_pixmap is missing so no compiz, 100 fps/5sec with glxgear... would be nice to use gallium or other 3d backend with fbdev.
* require i915 tweak for grub (that allows grub, vt, plymouth and X to have native resolution)
* broken suspend and brightness hotkeys
* no vaapi
* Xv works decently

instruction are available https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...boAlternatives

or using my script:
wget dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/fbdev.sh && sudo sh ./fbdev.sh

I don't want to switch to other distro (have done it in the past, now i'm addicted to Ubuntu) and fbdev seems a decent *temporary* solution.

Downloading EMGD but it is slow as hell... :S
..downloaded 2 times and always corrupted archive.. a joke?!!

----------


## rapiertg

> Downloading EMGD but it is slow as hell... :S
> ..downloaded 2 times and always corrupted archive.. a joke?!!


Fine here. Downloaded it, and heres the release note:

PS. Also get some Windows or wine to unpack .exe   :Very Happy:

----------


## MFonville

> Fine here. Downloaded it, and heres the release note:
> 
> PS. Also get some Windows or wine to unpack .exe


So still old xorg :S
while they have a xorg 1.9 in meego supported...

And I believe they also promised (but they promise a lot) on the embedded forums that 1.9 would be supported with the 2011 Q1 release. This whole story becomes more sad with the day.

----------


## nachtfalter

> So still old xorg :S
> while they have a xorg 1.9 in meego supported...
> 
> And I believe they also promised (but they promise a lot) on the embedded forums that 1.9 would be supported with the 2011 Q1 release. This whole story becomes more sad with the day.


I just installed the EMGD 1.5.2 driver and it supports Xorg 1.9
There is a package for Meego 1.1 as well as for Fedora F14

----------


## nachtfalter

> As I can see in download section version for MeeGo is still for kernel 2.6.33.3+X.Org 1.8.0


It actually supports Xorg 1.9 and it compiled fine for kernel 2.6.36 here...

----------


## MFonville

> I just installed the EMGD 1.5.2 driver and it supports Xorg 1.9
> There is a package for Meego 1.1 as well as for Fedora F14


Ah, that is then great news  :Smile: 

Luca, can you package EMGD for maverick then properly, thus without needing a downgraded X to xorg-edgers lucid?
I would be happy not to have this strange xorg 1.8 on maverick mix anymore  :Capital Razz:

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Bodhi.
> 
> 
> w,what !? 
> 
> please see my attached screenshot by running Maverick and psb on VAIO P. scored around 275 fps... this would be normal in our psb... so what happen in your installation ?


Nothing "happened" to my installation, the psb driver works, but it is slow across both Ubuntu and Fedora. The installation is as per the wiki or fedora repo.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo

----------


## godfazr

> Nothing "happened" to my installation, the psb driver works, but it is slow across both Ubuntu and Fedora. The installation is as per the wiki or fedora repo.
> 
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo


that's strange since I have default installation of psb (simply executed bash script from wiki, don't even know what it does) and I have 200-230 fps in glxgears.


To those who may advice - as I understand, for the moment with EMGD works almost everything except vaapi, e.g. webcam in Skype, non-hd video, fullscreen flash etc. So my question is - is there a way to remove psb driver and install EMGD without reinstallation of OS?
I can live without hd video on my netbook (I have desktop for it), but in same time fullscreen flash, normal playback of video and webcam in Skype are my top priorities for netbook.

----------


## lucazade

> Ah, that is then great news 
> 
> Luca, can you package EMGD for maverick then properly, thus without needing a downgraded X to xorg-edgers lucid?
> I would be happy not to have this strange xorg 1.8 on maverick mix anymore


I'll give it a shot, hope soon.  :Smile:

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> that's strange since I have default installation of psb (simply executed bash script from wiki, don't even know what it does) and I have 200-230 fps in glxgears.


It has for the most part sucked =)

Which is why I posted on Pixie  :Wink: 

Pixie is without a doubt a niche distro, but on my hardware it makes a big difference.

FYI: Pixie is strange. Although it uses Gentoo, it is much more like Slax then Gentoo.

http://www.slax.org/

Pixie uses modules, just like slax. The problem is it is a gentoo base, so I do not think the slax modules will work. Since it uses modules and is a live CD, it does not make sense to install it to your hard drive and I am not sure emerge would work at all.

For the most part, Pixie is "as is" and if I wanted to add to it I would either compile from source or build a module. Since here is little to no documentation and no support for building a pixie module, building from source would probably be easier.

On the plus side, due to the general slowness of the psb driver, browsing and general use is noticeably faster for me and using glxgears as the only benchmark, the box is 5-6 X faster.

I will probably take fbdev for a spin next. I have spend a lot of time looking at the driver and I am not sure how much more time I want to spend on it to be honest.

----------


## tista

> most important thing is fbdev doesn't have problem of kernel or xorg updates, it will survive to all Ubuntu releases.
> 
> * 2d is fast as psb and emgd (38sec with gtkperf)
> * 3d uses Glcore (i suppose), texture_from_pixmap is missing so no compiz, 100 fps/5sec with glxgear... would be nice to use gallium or other 3d backend with fbdev.
> * require i915 tweak for grub (that allows grub, vt, plymouth and X to have native resolution)
> * broken suspend and brightness hotkeys
> * no vaapi
> * Xv works decently
> 
> ...


Hi, Luca. 

I've also tried fbdev on my proposed Natty with 2.6.38 kernel.
then gtkperf gives me like this:


```
GtkPerf 0.40 - Starting testing: Fri Jan 28 08:16:16 2011

GtkEntry - time:  0.26
GtkComboBox - time:  5.70
GtkComboBoxEntry - time:  4.65
GtkSpinButton - time:  0.80
GtkProgressBar - time:  0.53
GtkToggleButton - time:  1.77
GtkCheckButton - time:  1.28
GtkRadioButton - time:  2.52
GtkTextView - Add text - time:  2.29
GtkTextView - Scroll - time:  2.18
GtkDrawingArea - Lines - time:  3.75
GtkDrawingArea - Circles - time:  6.21
GtkDrawingArea - Text - time:  3.09
GtkDrawingArea - Pixbufs - time:  0.57
 --- 
Total time: 35.61
```

what a freakin' fast fbdev is !!  :Capital Razz:  very similar to our psb performance of 2D ! and 2 or 3 times faster than our current emgd...
it also seems that fbdev could follow any changes in upstream, newer kernel, newer Xorg. fortunately I hope we could drive fbdev with DRI2 (glxgears gives me around 80 fps) to work Compiz... so we might have to rebuild libGL for fbdev, it suppose ( now I'm using libGL presented by xorg-emgd). however fbdev now deactivated DRI2 via AIGLX, so it switched to use swrast except for poulsbo optimized drivers. I think we might had few chances to run Compiz with swrast...

Regards.  :Capital Razz:

----------


## dimeified

I'm also using fbdev, seems quicker than psb.

----------


## peterjohnhartman

> Hello peterjohnhartman,
> 
> For your point 2) please do a "type glxgears" to locate glxgears, then do a "ldd /path/to/glxgears | grep libGL". You should see the GL  dynamic library that is called when glxgears is launched. Be sure that the libGL.so.* that is called is the once installed by emgd (Verify with ldconfig -p too). In my case I used poulsbo before installing emgd and I forgot to remove one of poulsbo'packages. glxgears was using the libGL.so.* from poulsbo instead of the libGL.so* installed by emgd.
> 
> I hope it will help you!


Hi.  I'm a little confused.  I the IEMGD_HEAD_Linux.tgz did not contain a libGL.so.*  My glxgears points to the libGL.so.* files installed by (gentoo's) mesa package.  There *are* however iemgd files called libGLES.so*  Should I like to these?

----------


## tista

> Hi.  I'm a little confused.  I the IEMGD_HEAD_Linux.tgz did not contain a libGL.so.*  My glxgears points to the libGL.so.* files installed by (gentoo's) mesa package.  There *are* however iemgd files called libGLES.so*  Should I like to these?


Hi, Peter.  :Wink: 

I don't have any confidences about MeeGo Packages, but if it isn't contained, libGL might have been published as another package ?
and we couldn't use libGLES* as replacements for libGL. usually libGLES and/or libEGL would be kicked by some 3D backend services.

Cheers.  :Capital Razz: 

*P.S.*
try my attached libGL forked from MeeGo !

----------


## PiersHarding

Hi Lucazade -

I've tried your fbdev method on my Dell Mini 10 and it works except all my menu bars have disappeared, even though the rest of my desktop appears correctly.  It's as though it cannot calculate the screen size properly, or it's set it at slightly larger than the actual screen.

It's so close to working perfectly (suspend resume is fine etc.) - have you got any ideas what might be happening?

Thanks,
Piers Harding.






> most important thing is fbdev doesn't have problem of kernel or xorg updates, it will survive to all Ubuntu releases.
> 
> * 2d is fast as psb and emgd (38sec with gtkperf)
> * 3d uses Glcore (i suppose), texture_from_pixmap is missing so no compiz, 100 fps/5sec with glxgear... would be nice to use gallium or other 3d backend with fbdev.
> * require i915 tweak for grub (that allows grub, vt, plymouth and X to have native resolution)
> * broken suspend and brightness hotkeys
> * no vaapi
> * Xv works decently
> 
> ...

----------


## PiersHarding

In partial answer to my own problem - I found that if I got a terminal up and started gnome-panel it all came back - no idea why it didn't start properly in the first place.

Cheers,
Piers Harding.





> Hi Lucazade -
> 
> I've tried your fbdev method on my Dell Mini 10 and it works except all my menu bars have disappeared, even though the rest of my desktop appears correctly.  It's as though it cannot calculate the screen size properly, or it's set it at slightly larger than the actual screen.
> 
> It's so close to working perfectly (suspend resume is fine etc.) - have you got any ideas what might be happening?
> 
> Thanks,
> Piers Harding.

----------


## nachtfalter

> Hi.  I'm a little confused.  I the IEMGD_HEAD_Linux.tgz did not contain a libGL.so.*  My glxgears points to the libGL.so.* files installed by (gentoo's) mesa package.  There *are* however iemgd files called libGLES.so*  Should I like to these?


That's how AIGLX works as far as I understand it. The emgd driver uses the mesa libs so just leave it pointed to the mesa libGL.so.1.2

----------


## tista

Hi, all.  :Capital Razz: 

Finally I've got to work emgd-dkms on Natty pre-proposed kernel (2.6.38-020638rc2-generic) !! 

If you're interested in, try on your Natty with PPA kernel !
I've attached tar balls one is the sources and an another is emgd.ko built by tista. but still no way in automatically install them, so you copy emgd.ko into  "/lib/modules/2.6.38-020638rc2-generic/updates/dkms/", and then run "sudo depmod -a". if you build again, move into emgd-dkms-1.5.15.3082 and run "make" !!

Best Regards.  :Capital Razz: 

*P.S.*
luca, if you have time to test emgd on Natty, and if work well, please merge into your packages.
and I need someone who could make something like diff or patch... I'm also sure to create patches, but I would continue to debug my builds... Thanks.

*P.S.2*
Now I've finished for checking proposed kernel 2.6.38-1-generic. and good results !!  :Very Happy: 
then works well almost same as previous kernel like 2.6.35-24-generic.

----------


## godfazr

Tried fbdev today...
Well, it's seems to be not worse than psb. 
I even get normal video playback in fullscreen for some files, but not for all  :Sad:  Fullscreen flash video slow as well.  :Sad: 
Plus at some point (I think at applying 915 patch) I messed my Windows loaders (pre-installed WinXP and one from backup partition), i.e. Win is still there, but I'm getting "Invalid system disk" or "Operation system not found".  :Sad:

----------


## rapiertg

> Tried fbdev today...
> Well, it's seems to be not worse than psb. 
> I even get normal video playback in fullscreen for some files, but not for all  Fullscreen flash video slow as well. 
> Plus at some point (I think at applying 915 patch) I messed my Windows loaders (pre-installed WinXP and one from backup partition), i.e. Win is still there, but I'm getting "Invalid system disk" or "Operation system not found".


I think there is no chances that it could break your windows partition. It is probable you messed something up in grub while making this modifications.

----------


## godfazr

> I think there is no chances that it could break your windows partition. It is probable you messed something up in grub while making this modifications.


Yep, that's what I ment.
Anyway, I already removed all partitions and installing Karmic (but of course I have back up image of hdd  :Smile: )

----------


## tista

> Hi, all. 
> 
> Finally I've got to work emgd-dkms on Natty pre-proposed kernel (2.6.38-020638rc2-generic) !! 
> 
> If you're interested in, try on your Natty with PPA kernel !
> I've attached tar balls one is the sources and an another is emgd.ko built by tista. but still no way in automatically install them, so you copy emgd.ko into  "/lib/modules/2.6.38-020638rc2-generic/updates/dkms/", and then run "sudo depmod -a". if you build again, move into emgd-dkms-1.5.15.3082 and run "make" !!
> 
> Best Regards. 
> 
> ...


*ADDED:*
I've finished to sort my dirty diffs in order. see attached tar ball !  :Wink: 
Thanks.

*ADDED: 2*
now I've checked 2.6.37-12-generic out ! then built fine same as 2.6.38-1-generic.  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

Hi all,

I'm trying to package the latest EMGD driver release 1.5.2 which is compatible with xorg 1.9 and kernel 2.6.35 (and 2.6.38 with Tista patch!).

Vitaly is going to open a new 'EMGD' project in launchpad by gma500team where we'll put bzr source code and a PPA repository. 
In the meanwhile I've opened a testing PPA here: https://launchpad.net/~lucazade/+arc...d152/+packages

Building result:
* emgd-dkms - 1.5.15.3082-0ubuntu1~ppa4 : succesful
* xorg-emgd - 1.5.15.3082-0ubuntu1~ppa5 : failed.. buildlog
* emgdui 1.0-1.2.0~maverick : failed.. buildlog

Notes and questions:
* Don't know if libva should also be packaged, I'll see.
* I've used emgd files for Meego 1.1 from Intel package, is Fedora 14 folder more Ubuntu friendly?!  :Smile: 
* I think we should copy xorg 1.9 from natty main repository to a PPA, this way we'll use it when Natty will switch to xorg 1.10 (I don't know how to package it, help!)

----------


## tracey_pooh

> Bodhi.
> 
> 
> w,what !? 
> 
> please see my attached screenshot by running Maverick and psb on VAIO P. scored around 275 fps... this would be normal in our psb... so what happen in your installation ?




Yah, I can confirm with my maverick + poulsbo Sony VAIO P as well, i get
in the 250-300 fps from glxgears (when it's in the default size, not fullscreen -- is that the right test?  I installed it just to check  :Cool: 
-tracey  PS: hi again, tista

----------


## tista

> Hi all,
> 
> I'm trying to package the latest EMGD driver release 1.5.2 which is compatible with xorg 1.9 and kernel 2.6.35 (and 2.6.38 with Tista patch!).
> 
> Vitaly is going to open a new 'EMGD' project in launchpad by gma500team where we'll put bzr source code and a PPA repository. 
> In the meanwhile I've opened a testing PPA here: https://launchpad.net/~lucazade/+arc...d152/+packages
> 
> Building result:
> * emgd-dkms - 1.5.15.3082-0ubuntu1~ppa4 : succesful
> ...


Hi, Luca.  :Wink: 

Now I've read buildlog on xorg-emgd.
and I think umm..
We'd better to purge libva drivers especially emgd_drv_video.so from xorg-emgd. and would you contain it into libva packages ?Yes. binaries for F14 would be more closer to us !because of binary sucked emgd, we might have no choice... and unfortunately I couldn't help your packaging  :Sad: 

Cheers.  :Razz:

----------


## tracey_pooh

i dunno, i get 250-325 fps on glxgears on my rather wimpy Sony Vaio P
with maverick and poulsbo

i play 1280x720p h.264 video fullscreen, w/o dropping frames
(i got very determined to make sure mplayer vaapi was working properly when considering to buy a teeny digital (elph) camera that shoots surprisingly high bitrate video like that).

i'd just guess maybe something didn't quite go right somehow in your setup since your fps score was so low??

----------


## tista

> Yah, I can confirm with my maverick + poulsbo Sony VAIO P as well, i get
> in the 250-300 fps from glxgears (when it's in the default size, not fullscreen -- is that the right test?  I installed it just to check 
> -tracey  PS: hi again, tista


Hi, tracey.  :Wink: 

yeah we usually run glxgears in default size, so you're right !
and important thing is results would be changed by what we're running as window manager "with Composite". so you'd better to adding notes about compositing. 

Cheers.  :Razz:

----------


## godfazr

Guys, I have a problem. I've installed Netbook Remix 9.10, since for Karmic it's stated that everythings works perfect with psb driver. But thing is that I can't actually get it to work. It installs drivers, I reboot and nothing changes. Seems it doesn't overwrite xorg.conf in some reason.
Any advice?

*UPD:* modprobe psb says that psb module not found, though when I run installation of poulsbo-xx packages it says I already have latest ones.

----------


## lucazade

> Hi, Luca. 
> 
> Now I've read buildlog on xorg-emgd.
> and I think umm..
> We'd better to purge libva drivers especially emgd_drv_video.so from xorg-emgd. and would you contain it into libva packages ?Yes. binaries for F14 would be more closer to us !because of binary sucked emgd, we might have no choice... and unfortunately I couldn't help your packaging 
> 
> Cheers.


I'm still not able to download this package from Intel website: http://edc.intel.com/Software/Downloads/EMGD/#download
(broken .zip archive)

anyone can share it or can pass me an alternative link?
I've used http://www.x-sys.com.ua/emgd but i'm afraid it could be different from official package.

@Tista
* I'll try your emgd_drv_video.so suggestion, don't know how, but I'll try.  :Smile: 
* Fedora 14 packages are the same of Meego 1.1, unfortunately 
* We should find which xorg 1.9 packages for natty are useful to put in a ppa

----------


## tista

> I'm still not able to download this package from Intel website: http://edc.intel.com/Software/Downloads/EMGD/#download
> (broken .zip archive)
> 
> anyone can share it or can pass me an alternative link?
> I've used http://www.x-sys.com.ua/emgd but i'm afraid it could be different from official package.
> 
> @Tista
> * I'll try your emgd_drv_video.so suggestion, don't know how, but I'll try. 
> * Fedora 14 packages are the same of Meego 1.1, unfortunately 
> * We should find which xorg 1.9 packages for natty are useful to put in a ppa


Luca.
* thanks a lot !! if fail, we should find the missed libraries what it requires.
* what a pity the Same is ..  :Sad:  I know these would be a bit differences in libGL between MeeGo and Fedora.
* It seems witch better way for Natty is Maverick's Xorg 1.9 on MainRepos we have to try it at 1st.  :Wink: 

Cheers.  :Razz:

----------


## godfazr

> anyone can share it or can pass me an alternative link?


Try this one http://www.divshare.com/download/13917181-f0e
I've uploaded package downloaded yesterday.

P.S. Can you advice about my problem with 9.10 (see post above)?

----------


## lucazade

> Try this one http://www.divshare.com/download/13917181-f0e
> I've uploaded package downloaded yesterday.
> 
> P.S. Can you advice about my problem with 9.10 (see post above)?


Really thanks for the link!

Have you tried with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source"?
This should compile psb module for kernel.. check also if the the package is installed as well "sudo apt-get install psb-kernel-source".
Anyway I haven't used karmic packages for a long time so I don't know if there is some issue with them. Let me know

----------


## godfazr

> Have you tried with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source"?
> This should compile psb module for kernel.. check also if the the package is installed as well "sudo apt-get install psb-kernel-source".
> Anyway I haven't used karmic packages for a long time so I don't know if there is some issue with them. Let me know


Ok, now I have psb module, but still xorg.conf not being updated->driver still don't work.
Any further hints?

*UPD:* as I can see, poulsbo-config trying to update xorg.conf via some X-Kit, so me suggestion is that I either miss this X-Kit, or it works wrong. How to fix this? Or problem is in something else?

----------


## lucazade

Intel EMGD drivers 1.5.x (Jan 2011)

Compatibility:
* Maverick (driver release 1.5.2 - kernel 2.6.35 and xorg 1.9)
* Natty (driver release 1.5.2 - kernel 2.6.38 and xorg 1.9)
* Lucid (old driver release 1.5 - kernel 2.6.32 and xorg 1.8.x backported from xorg-edgers)


Installation:
Drivers are available in this PPA:  https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd

I've also created some script to automatize installation for lucid, maverick and natty: 
wget dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/emgd/emgd-lucid.sh && sh ./emgd-lucid.sh
wget dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/emgd/emgd-maverick.sh && sh ./emgd-maverick.sh
wget dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/emgd/emgd-natty.sh && sh ./emgd-natty.sh

at the end of installation script it will be opened /etc/X11/xorg.conf to modify lcd resolution if different from 1366x768


Working features:
* 2D 
* 3D
* Xv videoplayback (totem, skype, cheese..)
* Vaapi videoplayback
* Compiz, Unity-2D


Known Workarounds:
* Grub, Vts and Plymouth with native resolution:
echo "GRUB_GFXMODE=1366x768" | sudo tee -a "/etc/default/grub"
echo "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep" | sudo tee -a "/etc/default/grub"
sudo update-grub


* Suspend:
sudo mv /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video /usr/lib/pm-utils/99video


* Brightness hotkeys (tested on EEEPC and DELL Mini)
add "acpi_backlight=vendor" to grub

----------


## lucazade

@Marteen
Could you look at mplayer-vaapi and gnome-mplayer compiled against libva from ubuntu repository?
We'll upload them into emgd152 repo.

----------


## lucazade

> Ok, now I have psb module, but still xorg.conf not being updated->driver still don't work.
> Any further hints?
> 
> *UPD:* as I can see, poulsbo-config trying to update xorg.conf via some X-Kit, so me suggestion is that I either miss this X-Kit, or it works wrong. How to fix this? Or problem is in something else?


sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf



```
Section "Device"
        Identifier      "GMA500"
        Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
        Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
        Option "IgnoreACPI" "yes"
        Driver "psb"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
    Mode    0666
EndSection
```

----------


## rapiertg

> *EMGD 1.5.2 for Maverick packaged and working* 
> Let me know how it works!


Benq u121
3 things i would love to share...

1. After purgeing psb i always have no WiFi. Weird. Some confict when GPU not detected?
2. EMGD not working, not loading module. After manually loading it and startx black screen and no response, either ssh or change tty. After power button system closes.
3. Im selling this crap. Thats it. Buying wonderfully eee 1201nl on ION, my brother own. Ill hopefully say goodbye crappy poulsbo soon... :Wave:

----------


## lucazade

Added some info to my previous post (Natty packages added to PPA)

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=2893

EMGD kernel module doesn't compile against 2.6.38
@Tista could you check it?

----------


## godfazr

> *EMGD 1.5.2 packaged and working* 
> * Xv videoplayback (totem, skype, cheese..)


Fulscreen flash still slow even in 360p.
Usual video playback in fullscreen is fine (though not excellent) with VLC.

2d performance could be faster:


```
GtkPerf 0.40 - Starting testing: Sun Jan 30 20:13:08 2011

GtkEntry - time:  0,33
GtkComboBox - time: 10,04
GtkComboBoxEntry - time:  6,01
GtkSpinButton - time:  2,27
GtkProgressBar - time:  2,97
GtkToggleButton - time:  5,05
GtkCheckButton - time:  1,10
GtkRadioButton - time:  2,05
GtkTextView - Add text - time:  4,93
GtkTextView - Scroll - time:  7,58
GtkDrawingArea - Lines - time:  4,51
GtkDrawingArea - Circles - time: 246,18
GtkDrawingArea - Text - time: 18,80
GtkDrawingArea - Pixbufs - time:  1,82
 --- 
Total time: 313,65
```

comparing to 41 that I've got yesterday with fbdev - very slow. The slowest part - Circles, don't know why...

3d performance - glxgears gives me about 278 fps (Luca, how did you get almost 400?).


```
1357 frames in 5.0 seconds = 271.329 FPS
1398 frames in 5.0 seconds = 279.401 FPS
1452 frames in 5.0 seconds = 290.373 FPS
1433 frames in 5.0 seconds = 286.545 FPS
```

In common this seem to suit me, at least for the moment.

----------


## golp

> *EMGD 1.5.2 packaged and working* 
> 
> Compatibility:
> * Maverick (kernel 2.6.35 and xorg 1.9)
> * Natty (kernel 2.6.38 and xorg 1.9) .. thanks Tista for patch!
> 
> Installation:
> Drivers are available in this PPA:  https://launchpad.net/~lucazade/+archive/emgd152
> 
> ...


Tried your script on a clean 10.10 install, when I rebooted there was nothing but a black screen.  :Sad:

----------


## godfazr

> Tried your script on a clean 10.10 install, when I rebooted there was nothing but a black screen.


Have you installed updates before running script?
I've installed clean 10.10, updated it, ran script and everything seems to work.

----------


## golp

That must be it, I'll do a system update and try again!

----------


## lucazade

> Tried your script on a clean 10.10 install, when I rebooted there was nothing but a black screen.


at the end of installation script it'll be automatically opened /etc/X11/xorg.conf to edit if resolution is different from 1366x768.
Did you checked it?

----------


## golp

Yup, checked it. I updated the system before running the script and it worked just fine. Thanks man!  :Smile:

----------


## PilotPaul

Hi Luca

Just tried your emgd install script on a clean 11.04 install (from yesterdays daily build plus updates).  The following message appeared during install....


Building initial module for 2.6.38-1-generic

Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.38-1-generic (i686)
Consult the make.log in the build directory
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.5.15.3082/build/ for more information.

Not sure yet what this means....I'll investigate and update further.

Paul

----------


## lucazade

> Hi Luca
> 
> Just tried your emgd install script on a clean 11.04 install (from yesterdays daily build plus updates).  The following message appeared during install....
> 
> 
> Building initial module for 2.6.38-1-generic
> 
> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.38-1-generic (i686)
> Consult the make.log in the build directory
> ...


Yep, known issue.. I've added it to previous post.
Right now i'm trying to fix it.

----------


## PilotPaul

Looks like a missing include file "config.h", referenced from "mutils.h", conditionally dependent on "AUTOCONF_INCLUDED"...and that's about where my knowledge runs out!  :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## godfazr

continuing testing, now with composing enabled (medium level)

gtkperf


```
GtkPerf 0.40 - Starting testing: Sun Jan 30 21:18:34 2011

GtkEntry - time:  0,54
GtkComboBox - time:  9,27
GtkComboBoxEntry - time:  5,63
GtkSpinButton - time:  2,85
GtkProgressBar - time:  3,63
GtkToggleButton - time:  6,12
GtkCheckButton - time:  1,87
GtkRadioButton - time:  3,81
GtkTextView - Add text - time:  6,00
GtkTextView - Scroll - time:  8,65
GtkDrawingArea - Lines - time:  7,86
GtkDrawingArea - Circles - time: 270,04
GtkDrawingArea - Text - time: 19,72
GtkDrawingArea - Pixbufs - time:  1,88
 --- 
Total time: 347,88
```

Note: GtkDrawingArea Circles and Text looked really bad.

glxgears:


```
445 frames in 5.0 seconds = 88.989 FPS
446 frames in 5.0 seconds = 88.705 FPS
357 frames in 5.0 seconds = 71.389 FPS
263 frames in 5.0 seconds = 52.487 FPS
417 frames in 5.0 seconds = 83.108 FPS
464 frames in 5.0 seconds = 92.310 FPS
452 frames in 5.0 seconds = 90.353 FPS
453 frames in 5.0 seconds = 90.564 FPS
459 frames in 5.0 seconds = 91.556 FPS
445 frames in 5.0 seconds = 88.750 FPS
401 frames in 5.0 seconds = 80.101 FPS
```

Well, I'll better not use composite with such performance.

Any hints on performace improvement will be appreceiated.

----------


## lucazade

Oookkk!
Fixed also EMGD for Natty.. 

Updated post:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...1#post10411731

----------


## MFonville

> @Marteen
> Could you look at mplayer-vaapi and gnome-mplayer compiled against libva from ubuntu repository?
> We'll upload them into emgd152 repo.


Hey,

I was out this weekend and now in the train back home (tethering with 3G). I just passed my exams so next week I can fully commit again trying to get libva stuff working  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

> Fulscreen flash still slow even in 360p.
> Usual video playback in fullscreen is fine (though not excellent) with VLC.
> 
> 2d performance could be faster:
> 
> 
> ```
> GtkPerf 0.40 - Starting testing: Sun Jan 30 20:13:08 2011
> 
> ...


Yes  gtkperf hangs at circle drawing, other tests are in range with psb and fbdev
I usually score 370+ fps with glxgears... don't know how i got 400 at first shot, i think because i killed metacity before testing!

----------


## tista

> Added some info to my previous post (Natty packages added to PPA)
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=2893
> 
> EMGD kernel module doesn't compile against 2.6.38
> @Tista could you check it?


@Luca.
I couldn't see you attached log... :Sad: 
so would you use pasteubuntu ?

Thx. :Wink: 

*ADDED: diff for mutils.h*
I might not included this diff for luca .. sorry.
check it out !



```
--- mutils.h.org    2011-01-31 04:49:45.425344001 +0900
+++ mutils.h    2011-01-29 13:08:13.360033448 +0900
@@ -28,7 +28,8 @@
 #define __IMG_LINUX_MUTILS_H__

 #ifndef AUTOCONF_INCLUDED
-#include <linux/config.h>
+/* #include <linux/config.h> */
+   #include <generated/autoconf.h>
 #endif

 #include <linux/version.h>
```

----------


## lucazade

Tista
already fixed  :Wink: 

It was mutils.h, I've commented an Include like the other files patched.

----------


## godfazr

> I usually score 370+ fps with glxgears... don't know how i got 400 at  first shot, i think because i killed metacity before testing!


Thing is that I'm getting only about 270+ fps with glxgears (on AO751H, Meveric).
Only way I'm getting 350+ is if i minimize glxgears window, so I'd like to know how do you get 370+ fps...

----------


## lucazade

> Thing is that I'm getting only about 270+ fps with glxgears (on AO751H, Meveric).
> Only way I'm getting 350+ is if i minimize glxgears window, so I'd like to know how do you get 370+ fps...


421fps ...  world Gma500 record !  :Very Happy:  LOL

don't know.. after a day of packaging this is what i love too see.
tomorrow it will be 250fps, surely!

----------


## PilotPaul

Nice one Luca - seems to work as well as it did in Maverick (including Xv support - MythTV working fine).  I'll have a closer look at suspend/resume and see whether I can get that working too.

Paul

----------


## mac_is_mac

I have a big problem.
I failed with this new emgd package

more /var/log/Xorg.0.log says

X.Org X Server 1.8.2

and also

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/emgd_drv.so

Thought i was in 1.9. How can I upgrade to 1.9 ?

----------


## godfazr

> 421fps ...  world Gma500 record !  LOL
> 
> don't know.. after a day of packaging this is what i love too see.


wow! that's looks great.



> tomorrow it will be 250fps, surely!


let's hope it won't and then we'll see what could make it works so good.
may be some system optimization or I'm missing something...

----------


## lucazade

> I have a big problem.
> I failed with this new emgd package
> 
> more /var/log/Xorg.0.log says
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.8.2
> 
> and also
> 
> ...


Try this.. haven't tested to upgrade the backported 1.8.2 to 1.9



```
remove 

"package: *
Pin: release o=LP-PPA-xorg-edgers
Pin-Priority: 1001"

from /etc/apt/preferences.d/xorg-edgers
```

and 



```
remove

deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu lucid main

from  /etc/apt/sources.list
```

and 



```
sudo apt-get update
```

and 



```
open synaptic and unlock "xserver-xorg-core" and "xserver-xorg"
```

and 



```
sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
```

a bit tricky, I know!  :Smile:

----------


## MFonville

> Try this.. haven't tested to upgrade the backported 1.8.2 to 1.9
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> remove 
> 
> "package: *
> Pin: release o=LP-PPA-xorg-edgers
> ...


I just did an upgrade myself back from 1.8xorg-edgers to normal 1.9 while in the train  :Capital Razz: 
The trick is indeed to remove to /etc/apt/preferences.d/xorg-edgers and then to install ppa-purge.
With ppa-purge you can say you want to remove the xorg-edgers/ppa repo. This program is very smart and will find out which packages you had from this repo, and install the default ubuntu ones for it instead. And afterwards it will remove the repo for you from the sources.list .
After this you can just add the new EMGD repo and upgrade to the new packages. It works awesome  :Smile: 

I can also report btw that my brightness keys work with this EMGD driver now perfect on 1101HA (even better than before, the 'steps' in increasing/decreasing are now much more fine-grained)

----------


## PilotPaul

Update...

Suspend fix for 99video seems to work with the EMGD/Natty combination, that is:

sudo mv /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video /usr/lib/pm-utils/99video

Now to try hibernate... :Wink: 

PS I seem to get occasional window corruption when using the Classic Desktop with effects enabled (the same problem occurs ib Maverick).  Works fine if the Classic Desktop (no effects) is enabled.

----------


## PilotPaul

Further info for 751h users with Natty - battery icon seems to work fine without needing to use the "acpitool" fix I recommended for Maverick...progress!

At this rate I may be able to hang on to the Aspire One for another six months before replacing it!  :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## lucazade

> Update...
> 
> Suspend fix for 99video seems to work with the EMGD/Natty combination, that is:
> 
> sudo mv /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video /usr/lib/pm-utils/99video
> 
> Now to try hibernate...
> 
> PS I seem to get occasional window corruption when using the Classic Desktop with effects enabled (the same problem occurs ib Maverick).  Works fine if the Classic Desktop (no effects) is enabled.


Thanks for pointing this out!
I thought to have this workaround already activated... anyway applied and now my acer751h suspend correctly  :Smile: 

added workaround to my emgd post:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=2893

----------


## txutxifel

Hello,
I have just installed the new emgd drivers y had problems with kde 4.6. There isnt any composition in Kwin and compiz doesn't work (i have started without any configuration-> .kde erased)

In gnome, metacity and compiz works good

Thanks for your job!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mac_is_mac

Thank you, guys ! I have now xorg 1.9 working.

----------


## tista

Hi, all.  :Wink: 

I'm happy to work for you. and may I fall asleep ? 
now I see a beautiful sunrise ...

good night all !  :Wave: 

Regards.  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

We've opened a new 'EMGD' project in Launchpad
https://launchpad.net/emgd

Please fill bugs about EMGD drivers here:
https://bugs.launchpad.net/emgd

This is the new EMGD ppa repository:
https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd

and I've created a blueprint with release note and installation instructions:
https://blueprints.launchpad.net/emg...c/instructions

As soon as possible I'll push all the "source code" to bzr repository inside new project,
like Tista's 2.6.38 patches.

----------


## tista

> Hi, all. 
> 
> I'm happy to work for you. and may I fall asleep ? 
> now I see a beautiful sunrise ...
> 
> good night all ! 
> 
> Regards.


*P.S:*
@Luca.
Good Morning!
our next job is something like preparing for Xorg 1.10 in Natty...
so we gonna put some Xorg 1.9 packages into emgd Natty PPA.
and hopefully, if we had "meta package" for Natty, we could make installation ease down. meta might be contained as "xorg-emgd", "xserver-xorg-core" and "libva". and also we have to manage package dependencies within them (because of Xorg ABI). at 1st we would choose desired packages from Maverick (Because I've checked emgd with Xorg 1.9.0 on Maverick out)... :Wink: 

Thanks again, you are the best !!

tista

*P.S:2*
now I'm trying to "downgrade" to Xorg 1.9.0 in Natty !!
what a hell damned dependencies are...
Oh God, please give me a miracle wrapper for version control !!  :Very Happy: 

Regards.  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> *P.S:*
> @Luca.
> Good Morning!
> our next job is something like preparing for Xorg 1.10 in Natty...
> so we gonna put some Xorg 1.9 packages into emgd Natty PPA.
> and hopefully, if we had "meta package" for Natty, we could make installation ease down. meta might be contained as "xorg-emgd", "xserver-xorg-core" and "libva". and also we have to manage package dependencies within them (because of Xorg ABI). at 1st we would choose desired packages from Maverick (Because I've checked emgd with Xorg 1.9.0 on Maverick out)...
> 
> Thanks again, you are the best !!
> 
> tista


  :Smile: 
Yes ,we should think about Xorg 1.9 for Natty... it will be a dependency hell :\

----------


## rapiertg

> Benq u121
> 3 things i would love to share...
> 
> 1. After purgeing psb i always have no WiFi. Weird. Some confict when GPU not detected?
> 2. EMGD not working, not loading module. After manually loading it and startx black screen and no response, either ssh or change tty. After power button system closes.
> 3. Im selling this crap. Thats it. Buying wonderfully eee 1201nl on ION, my brother own. Ill hopefully say goodbye crappy poulsbo soon...


I have managed to sort out the problem:
1. As for wifi it took me some time to sort it... apt-get purge poulsbo  cleared my grub config, even things related to acpi, which wasnt  initialized correctlly. No acpi resulted in not working USB ports, and  no USB=no wifi and no bluetooth. Whoha, that was weird.
2. When purgeing psb it left some trash i had to delete on my own, and xorg.conf needed some tweaks. Now emgd working and its about 50% faster than psb overall. Thanks guys for packing it.
3. Ill give it some more time as new emgd made it quite usable now...

----------


## lucazade

> I have managed to sort out the problem:
> 1. As for wifi it took me some time to sort it... apt-get purge poulsbo  cleared my grub config, even things related to acpi, which wasnt  initialized correctlly. No acpi resulted in not working USB ports, and  no USB=no wifi and no bluetooth. Whoha, that was weird.
> 2. When purgeing psb it left some trash i had to delete on my own, and xorg.conf needed some tweaks. Now emgd working and its about 50% faster than psb overall. Thanks guys for packing it.
> 3. Ill give it some more time as new emgd made it quite usable now...


I'm happy you sorted out those issues.. yes, uninstalling PSB left some junk here and there, which need to be removed by hand (it was more a compilation of dirty workarounds and patches than a driver!)
Stay tuned also for vaapi playback updates that should land in the next days (HD video playback)!

----------


## rapiertg

> Stay tuned also for vaapi playback updates that should land in the next days (HD video playback)!


That will indeed be nice to have.

One minor issue for me: tv-out not working. May it be related to further tweaking
of xorg.conf?

----------


## lucazade

> That will indeed be nice to have.
> 
> One minor issue for me: tv-out not working. May it be related to further tweaking
> of xorg.conf?


Yes, I think it needs xorg.conf tweaking.

Emgdui could manage this stuff (i believe) but unfortunately it is still broken, there are anyway some info about tv-out in emgd reference docs (don't remember where to find.. maybe on emgd intel website).

If you have time open a bug in emgd launchpad project so that we can track the issue and gather tweaks and instructions.

----------


## MFonville

> Yes, I think it needs xorg.conf tweaking.
> 
> Emgdui could manage this stuff (i believe) but unfortunately it is still broken, there are anyway some info about tv-out in emgd reference docs (don't remember where to find.. maybe on emgd intel website).
> 
> If you have time open a bug in emgd launchpad project so that we can track the issue and gather tweaks and instructions.


Luca, I did find the problem with the emgdui  :Smile: 

The problem is they made a type in the Makefile.

Open the Makefile in the root directory of emgdui

Find the line:
export EGD_PATH=$(CURDIR)
and change it into:
export EMGD_PATH=$(CURDIR)


good luck  :Smile:

----------


## mikewhatever

Thank you!
Working great so far on the Dell mini 10.
Brightness controls require the 'acpi_backlight=vendor', which has been the case with this netbook since Karmic.
Suspending worked without tweaking.

----------


## lucazade

@MFonville and mikewhatever

Thank you for suggestions.. going to try both!

----------


## lucazade

> Luca, I did find the problem with the emgdui 
> 
> The problem is they made a type in the Makefile.
> 
> Open the Makefile in the root directory of emgdui
> 
> Find the line:
> export EGD_PATH=$(CURDIR)
> and change it into:
> ...


Still broken
http://launchpadlibrarian.net/632142...TOBUILD.txt.gz

maybe also these EGD should be fixed in EMGD in Makefile.include?


```
export INCLUDES=-I. -I$(EMGD_PATH) $(BUILD_INCLUDES) -I/usr/X11R6/include -I$(EGD_ROOT)/ial/include \
				-I$(EGD_ROOT)/ial/xfree86/include -I$(EMGD_PATH)/oal/include \
				-I$(EMGD_PATH)/hal/include
```

----------


## lucazade

> Thank you!
> Working great so far on the Dell mini 10.
> Brightness controls require the 'acpi_backlight=vendor', which has been the case with this netbook since Karmic.
> Suspending worked without tweaking.


brightness hotkeys fix doesn't work with acer751h
could you paste the output of:

ls /sys/class/backlight

and of:

xrandr --prop

----------


## nekr0z

Guys, especially Lucazade, since you're packaging stuff, here's a question I probably shouldn't be asking here, but you still seem to know most about the matter:

Is there any chance EMGD or Poulsbo packages will work on Debian?

The thing is, I got enough of Ubuntu, I'm using Linux Mint Debian Edition on my main machine for some time now, and the more I use it, the more I like it compared to Ubuntu. And I'm more than tempted to install LMDE on the netbook, too, the only concern being GMA500. Is it worth a try?

----------


## lucazade

> Guys, especially Lucazade, since you're packaging stuff, here's a question I probably shouldn't be asking here, but you still seem to know most about the matter:
> 
> Is there any chance EMGD or Poulsbo packages will work on Debian?
> 
> The thing is, I got enough of Ubuntu, I'm using Linux Mint Debian Edition on my main machine for some time now, and the more I use it, the more I like it compared to Ubuntu. And I'm more than tempted to install LMDE on the netbook, too, the only concern being GMA500. Is it worth a try?


I really have no idea, you should check xorg and kernel version of Mint Debian.
Emgd works with 2.6.35/38 and xorg 1.9, psb with <=2.6.36 and <=1.9.

----------


## MFonville

> Still broken
> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/632142...TOBUILD.txt.gz
> 
> maybe also these EGD should be fixed in EMGD in Makefile.include?
> 
> 
> ```
> export INCLUDES=-I. -I$(EMGD_PATH) $(BUILD_INCLUDES) -I/usr/X11R6/include -I$(EGD_ROOT)/ial/include \
> 				-I$(EGD_ROOT)/ial/xfree86/include -I$(EMGD_PATH)/oal/include \
> ...


Yes, also those are just typos that should be fixed to make it compile

----------


## godfazr

*Nekroz*, I think there shouldn't be a lot of problems, since Debian uses older packages than Ubuntu. So you should just try it on some test partition and if it works - go to main partition.
AFAIK, current stable kernel in Debian is 2.6.31 or 2.6.32 so it may be possible to get psb for Karmic work there.

----------


## lucazade

Update.. 
also EMGDUI is built.. soon it will be available in ppa.

...but still broken... ugh!
this time have no idea   :Brick wall:

----------


## mikewhatever

> brightness hotkeys fix doesn't work with acer751h
> could you paste the output of:
> 
> ls /sys/class/backlight
> 
> and of:
> 
> xrandr --prop




```
$ ls /sys/class/backlight
compal-laptop  dell_backlight

$ xrandr --prop
xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 1024 x 576, maximum 1024 x 576
default connected 1024x576+0+0 0mm x 0mm
   1024x576       60.0* 
   960x540        60.0  
   800x480        60.0  
   720x576        50.0  
   720x480        60.0  
   640x480        60.0
```

I think the brightness tweak has something to do with the compal_laptop module.
http://eko.one.pl/index.php?page=compal-laptop

----------


## lucazade

> ```
> $ ls /sys/class/backlight
> compal-laptop  dell_backlight
> 
> $ xrandr --prop
> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 1024 x 576, maximum 1024 x 576
> default connected 1024x576+0+0 0mm x 0mm
>    1024x576       60.0* 
> ...


thanks dell and eeepc got a module.. acer not.. maybe the old acer-wmi.. mmm

note... emgdui is built but still broken.. i've updated previous post

----------


## lucazade

> thanks dell and eeepc got a module.. acer not.. maybe the old acer-wmi.. mmm
> 
> note... emgdui is built but still broken.. i've updated previous post


Trying to fix brightness hotkeys for Acer with Emgd drivers:

I've added "acer-wmi" module to /etc/modules because not loaded by default.

this should handle acer related acpi stuff.. now my wifi and bluetooth leds blinks correctly and also phisical switches for both wifi and bluetooth works.. nice.. but brightness hotkeys still doesn't work!

"ls /sys/class/backlight" now shows "acer-wmi", before was empty
"modinfo acer-wmi" says module handle brightness hotkeys.. 
so i think these keys (Fn + BrightUp) are not detected.

I've also tried to add "acpi_backlight=vendor" to grub but doesn't help.

ideas?  :Smile:

----------


## vivaeltopo

@lucazade: Thanks for you work.
Just wanted to know: The new emgd-ppa install should be no problem with lucid, since you didn't mention it in the compatibility list in your post?!
Just purge psb and install emgd?

@tista:
Since you are also using a Sony Vaio P, would you recommend updating from psb to emgd?

----------


## lucazade

> @lucazade: Thanks for you work.
> Just wanted to know: The new emgd-ppa install should be no problem with lucid, since you didn't mention it in the compatibility list in your post?!
> Just purge psb and install emgd?


There are no updated emgd drivers for lucid.. only maverick and natty.

For Lucid you can install only old emgd (or psb) but this will also backport your xorg to 1.8.x... and you should use this specific script:
wget dl-web.dropbox.com/u/1338581/emgd/install.sh && sudo sh ./install.sh

I've to add this info in compatibility list, thanks for pointing this out.

----------


## vivaeltopo

> There are no updated emgd drivers for lucid.. only maverick and natty.
> 
> For Lucid you can install only old emgd (or psb) but this will also backport your xorg to 1.8.x... and you should use this specific script:
> wget dl-web.dropbox.com/u/1338581/emgd/install.sh && sudo sh ./install.sh
> 
> I've to add this info in compatibility list, thanks for pointing this out.


Thanks, are you going to build the new emgd version for lucid?

----------


## PilotPaul

Luca,

I found the following reference to supported hardware for acer-wmi...

http://code.google.com/p/aceracpi/wi...portedHardware

also

http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Docum...s/acer-wmi.txt


Not sure if these help...

Paul

----------


## jbernardo

Hi Luca,
I see you've been busy!  :Smile: 
I've tried now the EMGD drivers from the ppa, and with 25% overclocking (eeepc) I get 24.5 fps in "/usr/lib/xscreensaver/glblur -fps -window". I think my top with psb was around 20 fps. Without overclocking, I get around 19.3 fps. Unfortunately, it seems that kde compositing is broken, badly. But xv works, so do brightness keys, vainfo gives meaningful results opening /usr/lib/dri/emgd_drv_video.so, so it seems most stuff is working.

The strangest thing was when I booted I was in underclocking mode, and the screen started to get all "wavery" and applications started crashing. I never had that with psb. Switching to normal clock speed seems to have fixed most problems, but whenever I try to switch back to powersave the screen problems come back. It probably means I can't get the 5-6hours battery life of my system for now...

----------


## lucazade

> Hi Luca,
> I see you've been busy! 
> I've tried now the EMGD drivers from the ppa, and with 25% overclocking (eeepc) I get 24.5 fps in "/usr/lib/xscreensaver/glblur -fps -window". I think my top with psb was around 20 fps. Without overclocking, I get around 19.3 fps. Unfortunately, it seems that kde compositing is broken, badly. But xv works, so do brightness keys, vainfo gives meaningful results opening /usr/lib/dri/emgd_drv_video.so, so it seems most stuff is working.
> 
> The strangest thing was when I booted I was in underclocking mode, and the screen started to get all "wavery" and applications started crashing. I never had that with psb. Switching to normal clock speed seems to have fixed most problems, but whenever I try to switch back to powersave the screen problems come back. It probably means I can't get the 5-6hours battery life of my system for now...


Hi!
What a strange issue.. i can't overlock mine so i can't reproduce the issue  :Smile: 
Too bad kde compositing is broken..
Vaapi is working correctly, mplayer-vaapi has already been cooked and will land in ppa soon..

about my issue with brightness hotkeys xev doesn't detect Fn+arrows, no key code.. do you know who control these keys?

----------


## jbernardo

On the 1101HA the brightness keys are controlled by eeepc_wmi, so on the acer they're probably controlled by acer_wmi.

I've submitted the kde crash to bugs.kde.org, and got it summarily closed with a "driver bug" reason - https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=264989

BTW, I really can't use powersave any more. It feels like the EMGD drivers are messing with the gpu clock, and underclocking interferes with it.

----------


## fanum

Testing the new emgd on natty, did a fresh install from a recent daily image, updated the system, then installed using the new script. Semi working, the issue I am having is my netbook (Viliv s7) has a resolution of 1024x600, and even when I set that in the xorg.conf file, it still defaults to what the resolution used to be (your res for the vaio p I believe). xrandr cannot set the resolution either. Ideas?

----------


## exobuzz

> *EMGD 1.5.2 packaged and working*


I was working on this yesterday too,. I should have waited and used your packages. don't mind if I borrow your emgdui + mplayer though ?  :Wink: 

regarding vaapi, mpeg4 works well on my joggler, but h264 is a little glitchy. watchable though.

This is with my emgd packages although they are probably close to yours (same beginnings)

----------


## tista

> @lucazade: Thanks for you work.
> Just wanted to know: The new emgd-ppa install should be no problem with lucid, since you didn't mention it in the compatibility list in your post?!
> Just purge psb and install emgd?
> 
> @tista:
> Since you are also using a Sony Vaio P, would you recommend updating from psb to emgd?


Hi, vivaeltopo. 
Still I haven't an answer clearly... but if you wanna run Compiz with gmainloop (current release in Natty), you should use emgd. and more 3D apps might be suitable for emgd than psb. however, emgd has damned disadvantages in 2D rendering performance, also slower than fbdev... and especially VAIO P, we need customed xorg.conf strongly. maybe only machine had a highest resolution employed poulsbo in the world, so we couldn't kick emgd by an usual method. finally I could say "are you ready to fight for emgd ?"  :Wink: 

Cheers.

----------


## borghal

Thanks for all your great work! I've been following this thread since post #1 and today decided to try out EMGD.




> Testing the new emgd on natty, did a fresh install from a recent daily image, updated the system, then installed using the new script. Semi working, the issue I am having is my netbook (Viliv s7) has a resolution of 1024x600, and even when I set that in the xorg.conf file, it still defaults to what the resolution used to be (your res for the vaio p I believe). xrandr cannot set the resolution either. Ideas?


I seem to have a similar problem. Installed EMGD on a fresh Natty installation on my vaio p11z. I got native resolution and good plymouth out-of-the-box but when X starts (gmd) the screen is all blurred and wobbly (for lack of a better description), it's totally unreadable. I tried changing resolution in xorg.conf to 1600x768 as this should fit my machine better, but the result is the same, seems like the change isnÄt used at all. How come?

----------


## exobuzz

luzadade: I see emgdui isnt built on your emgd152 ppa. I grabbed the source. to get it to build i had to fix the line EGD_PATH to EMGD_PATH in the Makefile, and change the old X11R6 include path in Makefile.include to /usr/include/xorg then it built - although running it gives me no ui, but a bunch of text output. oh dear.

----------


## lucazade

> luzadade: I see emgdui isnt built on your emgd152 ppa. I grabbed the source. to get it to build i had to fix the line EGD_PATH to EMGD_PATH in the Makefile, and change the old X11R6 include path in Makefile.include to /usr/include/xorg then it built - although running it gives me no ui, but a bunch of text output. oh dear.


Hi Exobuzz!

emgd152 ppa is no longer active, I've switched to a new ppa because we've opened a new project emgd in launchpad..

this is the repo: https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd

Yes, emgdui is broken also fixing that typos, I did the same.. :/
there is a precompiled one inside intel egmd mega package that should work.. but i'd like to build a working one!

Are your packages available somewhere?

----------


## PilotPaul

Latest Natty updates seem to have broken emgd... presumably because this is the first RC of 1.10.

Xorg.0.log attached:

Paul

----------


## vivaeltopo

> Hi, vivaeltopo. 
> Still I haven't an answer clearly... but if you wanna run Compiz with gmainloop (current release in Natty), you should use emgd. and more 3D apps might be suitable for emgd than psb. however, emgd has damned disadvantages in 2D rendering performance, also slower than fbdev... and especially VAIO P, we need customed xorg.conf strongly. maybe only machine had a highest resolution employed poulsbo in the world, so we couldn't kick emgd by an usual method. finally I could say "are you ready to fight for emgd ?" 
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Tista,
Thanks for your answer, i'll stick with psb. I dont need any 3D/Compiz the only thing would have been better flash support but i can live with it right now. Which changes did you make to your xorg.conf with psb? i got the right resolution and stuff automatically.

----------


## lucazade

> Latest Natty updates seem to have broken emgd... presumably because this is the first RC of 1.10.
> 
> Xorg.0.log attached:
> 
> Paul


Yes, it is because of new xorg 1.10, thanks for reporting

have you tried to add 

add this to your xorg.conf:

Section "ServerFlags"
Option "IgnoreABI" "True"
EndSection


It won't work.. but .. who knows!

----------


## KookaDimi

Hello,
With the "EMGD Drivers", where can I found the brithness rate ?
(with old Poulsbo driver, I got to "/sys/class/backlight/psblvds/actual_brightness" ... But now I don't know where is this file ?)
Thanks  :Wink: 

PS : I post a bug in Launchpad : https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/711122 (I can not have full resolution on my 1101HA  :Sad:  )

----------


## PilotPaul

Luca,

I tried your suggestion...it works perfectly right up to the point where it segfaults!  :Wink: 

Logfile attached....

Paul

----------


## lucazade

> Luca,
> 
> I tried your suggestion...it works perfectly right up to the point where it segfaults! 
> 
> Logfile attached....
> 
> Paul


Could you open a bug with both logs and with ignoreabi suggestion?
This will help us tracking stuff.

https://bugs.launchpad.net/emgd

I'm going to open bugs for missing mplayer-vaapi and emgdui (done!)

thanks

----------


## PilotPaul

Bug logged in LP...

Paul

----------


## rapiertg

Got tv-out working:

https://bugs.launchpad.net/emgd/+bug/711168

Keep your original xorg.conf, if you want to try it.

----------


## exobuzz

> Hi Exobuzz!
> 
> emgd152 ppa is no longer active, I've switched to a new ppa because we've opened a new project emgd in launchpad..
> 
> this is the repo: https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd
> 
> Yes, emgdui is broken also fixing that typos, I did the same.. :/
> there is a precompiled one inside intel egmd mega package that should work.. but i'd like to build a working one!
> 
> Are your packages available somewhere?


I shall try the precompiled binary thanks.
All my packages are at https://launchpad.net/~jools - currently working on the emgd-xorg1.9 folder (really xserver 1.9 of course). 

part of http://joggler.exotica.org.uk/ubuntu/

my packages started off as either yours or bernado's. i lost track now  :Wink:

----------


## jbernardo

EMGD packages I think I was the one who started them, PSB I worked on Luca's packages. Anyway, while I had time we shared work, only now is Luca bringing the boat forward almost alone.

----------


## nachtfalter

> Hello,
> With the "EMGD Drivers", where can I found the brithness rate ?
> (with old Poulsbo driver, I got to "/sys/class/backlight/psblvds/actual_brightness" ... But now I don't know where is this file ?)
> Thanks 
> 
> PS : I post a bug in Launchpad : https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/711122 (I can not have full resolution on my 1101HA  )


you could try my psb-backlight module. it's a stripped down version of the psb-driver just containing some dummy stuff and the backlight control part. I've attached it...

----------


## golp

How's vaapi for the EMGD 1.5.2 coming along?

----------


## lucazade

> you could try my psb-backlight module. it's a stripped down version of the psb-driver just containing some dummy stuff and the backlight control part. I've attached it...


I didn't remember your psb-backlight module  :Smile: 
What do you think about this bug report? Is it correct?

----------


## rere068

Where can we get the Gnome-Mplayer vaapi for ubuntu 10.10, I will to test it with the new EMGD driver, thank for the answer

----------


## tista

Hi, all Natty users.  :Wink: 

Today's workaround for Xorg "downgrading".

1st, we purge some packages.
xserver-xorg-video-nouveauxserver-xorg-video-intelxserver-xorg-video-allxserver-xorg-input-all (if it exist in your Natty)

2nd, move into working directory and get some packages used in Maverick via run a wget script.


```
#!/bin/sh

wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-common_1.9.0-0ubuntu7.3_all.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.9.0-0ubuntu7.3_i386.deb
#wget -c http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/wayland/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-intel/xserver-xorg-video-intel_2.12.0-1ubuntu6~bryce2_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/xserver-xorg-input-evdev_2.3.2-6ubuntu3.1_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg/xserver-xorg_7.5+6ubuntu3_i386.deb
#wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg/xserver-xorg-input-all_7.5+6ubuntu3_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-input-mouse/xserver-xorg-input-mouse_1.5.0-2build1_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics_1.2.2-2ubuntu5_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse/xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse_12.6.9-2build1_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xf86-input-wacom/xserver-xorg-input-wacom_0.10.8-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
#wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg/xserver-xorg-video-all_7.5+6ubuntu3_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-apm/xserver-xorg-video-apm_1.2.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-ark/xserver-xorg-video-ark_0.7.2-2build2_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-ati/xserver-xorg-video-ati_6.13.1-1ubuntu5_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-chips/xserver-xorg-video-chips_1.2.3-1_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-cirrus/xserver-xorg-video-cirrus_1.3.2-2ubuntu3_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-fbdev/xserver-xorg-video-fbdev_0.4.2-2ubuntu2_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-geode/xserver-xorg-video-geode_2.11.9-5_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-i128/xserver-xorg-video-i128_1.3.3-2build2_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-i740/xserver-xorg-video-i740_1.3.2-2build1_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-mach64/xserver-xorg-video-mach64_6.8.2-3build2_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-mga/xserver-xorg-video-mga_1.4.11.dfsg-4build1_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-neomagic/xserver-xorg-video-neomagic_1.2.4-3build2_i386.deb
#wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau_0.0.16+git20100805+b96170a-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-nv/xserver-xorg-video-nv_2.1.17-3ubuntu3_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome_0.2.904+svn842-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-r128/xserver-xorg-video-r128_6.8.1-3build1_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-ati/xserver-xorg-video-radeon_6.13.1-1ubuntu5_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-rendition/xserver-xorg-video-rendition_4.2.4-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-s3/xserver-xorg-video-s3_0.6.3-2build2_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-s3virge/xserver-xorg-video-s3virge_1.10.4-2build2_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-savage/xserver-xorg-video-savage_2.3.1-2ubuntu2_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion/xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion_1.7.4-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-sis/xserver-xorg-video-sis_0.10.3-1build1_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-sisusb/xserver-xorg-video-sisusb_0.9.4-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-tdfx/xserver-xorg-video-tdfx_1.4.3-2build2_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-trident/xserver-xorg-video-trident_1.3.4-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-tseng/xserver-xorg-video-tseng_1.2.4-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-vesa/xserver-xorg-video-vesa_2.3.0-3build1_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-vmware/xserver-xorg-video-vmware_11.0.1-2build1_i386.deb
wget -c http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-voodoo/xserver-xorg-video-voodoo_1.2.4-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
```

3rd, downgrade by these packages via run "sudo dpkg -i *.deb".

Try it !!  :Razz: 

*P.S:*
@Luca
I want to suggest that we have to make time for a discussion about emgd new release. because now I haven't much time to reply for launchpad bug report... :Sad:  especially Natty, still I'm in W.I.P.
@jbernardo
I want you to check my dirty works.. and shall we have time to discuss about emgd 1.5.2 ? (our loadmap, launchpad, posted resources...)

and ease down a bit, luca.  :Wink: 

Best Regards.

tista

----------


## lucazade

> Hi, all Natty users. 
> 
> Today's workaround for Xorg "downgrading".
> *P.S:*
> @Luca
> I want to suggest that we have to make time for a discussion about emgd new release. because now I haven't much time to reply for launchpad bug report... especially Natty, still I'm in W.I.P.
> @jbernardo
> I want you to check my dirty works.. and shall we have time to discuss about emgd 1.5.2 ? (our loadmap, launchpad, posted resources...)
> 
> ...


write me a pm.. we will find a way to discuss about emgd.
don't worry about if you haven't time, we're not in a hurry  :Smile: 

what does it mean "ease down a bit, luca"? help? you know my poor english!

----------


## tista

Luca.

I mean that was "slow down".  :Wink: 
and I'm glad to see that:



> write me a pm.. we will find a way to discuss about emgd.
> don't worry about if you haven't time, we're not in a hurry


Regards.  :Razz: 

*P.S:*
if you have much time, would you try to confirm my workaround "downgrading" for Natty ?

----------


## lucazade

> if you have much time, would you try to confirm my workaround "downgrading" for Natty ?


It works, it works.. GREAT TISTA!  :Smile: 

I've updated installation scripts for all release
wget dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/emgd/emgd-lucid.sh && sh ./emgd-lucid.sh
wget dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/emgd/emgd-maverick.sh && sh ./emgd-maverick.sh
wget dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/emgd/emgd-natty.sh && sh ./emgd-natty.sh

PS
I wasn't able to lock packages from script in natty to avoid xorg1.10 updates...
I tried with something like
"echo 'xserver-xorg-core hold' | sudo dpkg --set-selections" 
but without luck.. at the moment lock packages by hand from synaptic!  :Wink: 



Edit:
Found a fix for EMGDUI and added to scripts:
sudo wget dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/emgd/emgdgui -O /usr/bin/emgdui

----------


## rapiertg

> Found a fix for EMGDUI and added to scripts:
> sudo wget dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/emgd/emgdgui -O /usr/bin/emgdui


Nice!
Tested and its working. Well i thought its somehow more usefull tool than it is, but nice to have it.

Do you also need to restart x to second display be detected by GUI?

PS. It would be nice to have Keys to change display working, but i assume it is impossible to do without source?

----------


## nekr0z

Guys, I'm trying (as I was going to) get GMA500 working with LMDE (essentially, almost pure Debian Squeeze kernel- and X-wise, which puts it close to Ubuntu Karmic). I had no luck with PSB drivers here so far ("[drm :Razz: sb_do_init] *ERROR* Debug is 0x00000000" in syslog, and not the slightest idea about how to fix it), so I'm tempted to give EMGD (Lucid variant) a try.

If only I could make EMGD build!


```
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.5.15.3082/build/emgd/drm/emgd_fb.c:33:29: error: drm_crtc_helper.h: Нет такого файла или каталога
```

That's Russian for "no such file or directory".

Can you please give me any hint where to start digging? Is it a good idea to go for some newer kernel? Or, perhaps, it's better to give up?

----------


## borghal

Hey Folks, sorry but I still need your help with emgd (Natty, latest script with xorg 1.9) on my vaio p11z: Even though it all installs and compiles successfully, and after grub and plymouth in nice resolution I can't log in because my screen looks like the attached picture. You can see that the screen is all blurred and on the right side is a black column and a completely black area. What's wrong?

----------


## jr3us

I also have been following this thread with amazement at the talent of the developers, and am considering changing my AO751h from the psb drivers to the EMGD drivers.

I currently have maverick installed. Do I need to uninstall the current psb drivers before installing the emgd drivers?

Thanks for your efforts, and thanks in advance for the above advice!

----------


## nachtfalter

> I didn't remember your psb-backlight module 
> What do you think about this bug report? Is it correct?


I dont have a seperate backlight module, apart from my own.
as far as i understand it the stub doesnt set any registers and it doesnt work for me. i get folders in /sys/class/backlight but they are empty.

----------


## tista

> Hey Folks, sorry but I still need your help with emgd (Natty, latest script with xorg 1.9) on my vaio p11z: Even though it all installs and compiles successfully, and after grub and plymouth in nice resolution I can't log in because my screen looks like the attached picture. You can see that the screen is all blurred and on the right side is a black column and a completely black area. What's wrong?


Hi, borghal.

What's wrong would be in xorg.conf. in past, me and geveno had already discovered xorg.conf for VAIO P (me in Maverick, geveno in Karmic). so would you have read the documented EMGD User's Guide published by Intel ? and then would you check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ? All you need would be in there.  :Confused: 


finally I could attach my "Experimental" xorg.conf in VAIO P. it still works in progress:
xorg.conf for VAIO P in emgd.

Cheers.

----------


## tista

> Guys, I'm trying (as I was going to) get GMA500 working with LMDE (essentially, almost pure Debian Squeeze kernel- and X-wise, which puts it close to Ubuntu Karmic). I had no luck with PSB drivers here so far ("[drmsb_do_init] *ERROR* Debug is 0x00000000" in syslog, and not the slightest idea about how to fix it), so I'm tempted to give EMGD (Lucid variant) a try.
> 
> If only I could make EMGD build!
> 
> 
> ```
> /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.5.15.3082/build/emgd/drm/emgd_fb.c:33:29: error: drm_crtc_helper.h: Нет такого файла или каталога
> ```
> 
> ...


Hi, nekr0z.  :Wink: 

Did you read this:
http://pkgs.org/debian-sid/debian-ma..._i386.deb.html

I haven't much ideas for debian, but it seems to be included drm_crtc_helper.h...

Cheers.  :Razz:

----------


## tista

> I also have been following this thread with amazement at the talent of the developers, and am considering changing my AO751h from the psb drivers to the EMGD drivers.
> 
> I currently have maverick installed. Do I need to uninstall the current psb drivers before installing the emgd drivers?
> 
> Thanks for your efforts, and thanks in advance for the above advice!


Hi, jr3us.  :Wink: 

Yes. You have to purge all packages for psb before installing emgd. sometimes remained packages of psb might cause to collision. especially libdrm-poulsbo, psb-kernel-source, and more...

and before starting installation of emgd, you should check our instruction for emgd out !

Cheers.

----------


## nekr0z

Tista, thanks a lot for the hint, I've nailed that one. The problem was that while compiling EMGD system assumes all the kernel headers are in /usr/src/linux-headers-%version%-686/ which in Debian only contains architecture-specific files, leaving the rest in /usr/src/linux-headers-%version%-common/  a couple of symlinks seem to do the trick (just mentioning this in case someone hits the same wall).

This didn't get me too far, though:


```
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.5.15.3082/build/emgd/display/mode/tnc/micro_mode_tnc.c:1: error: stray \357 in program
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.5.15.3082/build/emgd/display/mode/tnc/micro_mode_tnc.c:1: error: stray \273 in program
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.5.15.3082/build/emgd/display/mode/tnc/micro_mode_tnc.c:1: error: stray \277 in program
make[4]: *** [/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.5.15.3082/build/emgd/display/mode/tnc/micro_mode_tnc.o] Ошибка 1
```

  but I'm googling on  :Smile: 

Thanks for help again.

----------


## novustify

Hi everybody,

I'm trying to install emgd driver on a freshly installed Ubuntu 10.04/lucid (kernel 2.6.32-24), according to the information from this site https://answers.launchpad.net/emgd/+faq/1450 & using the script emgd-lucid.sh.

Building 'emgd-dkms' fails with the error:



> /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.5.15.3082/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c: In function ‘invalidate_vma’:
> /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.5.15.3082/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:135: error: ‘struct mm_struct’ has no member named ‘_MM_FILEPAGES’
> make[2]: *** [/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.5.15.3082/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.o] Error 1
> make[1]: *** [_module_/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.5.15.3082/build] Error 2
> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-24-generic'
> make: *** [modules] Error 2


Upgrading the kernel to the latest version available (2.6.32-28) doesn't help.

Is there any chance to make the emgd-dkms compilable on lucid?

Best Regards
novustify

----------


## lucazade

> Hi everybody,
> 
> I'm trying to install emgd driver on a freshly installed Ubuntu 10.04/lucid (kernel 2.6.32-24), according to the information from this site https://answers.launchpad.net/emgd/+faq/1450 & using the script emgd-lucid.sh.
> 
> Building 'emgd-dkms' fails with the error:
> 
> 
> Upgrading the kernel to the latest version available (2.6.32-28) doesn't help.
> 
> ...


Could you open a bug report, please?
I think we can try to update drivers for Lucid to 1.5.2 without downgrade xorg 1.8.x.. but this takes some time so a bug will track the issue.

----------


## lucazade

Mplayer-vaapi and gnome-mplayer are now inside  emgd ppa

I've tried some HD video (720p) and are working great, really well!
Thanks a lot to Nicolas Derive and MFonvile for their support.

----------


## ethouin

> Hi, jr3us. 
> 
> Yes. You have to purge all packages for psb before installing emgd.


In order to be sure to get rid of all psb packages, would it be possible to have the commands to purge them?
Thanks a lot for the great work on emgd!

----------


## tista

> Mplayer-vaapi and gnome-mplayer are now inside  emgd ppa
> 
> I've tried some HD video (720p) and are working great, really well!
> Thanks a lot to Nicolas Derive and MFonvile for their support.


@Luca, Nicolas Derive and MFonvile

Many thanks for your works !!
It works well in case with me. and I'm happy to use your packages.

Best Regards.  :Wink:

----------


## KookaDimi

> Mplayer-vaapi and gnome-mplayer are now inside  emgd ppa


I can't install the package "mplayer-vaapi", because it missing the ".deb" for this package in Marverick ...  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> I can't install the package "mplayer-vaapi", because it missing the ".deb" for this package in Marverick ...


strange.. Maverick and Natty .deb are present (i'm using both)
Only Lucid is missing because it still uses old emgd drivers.

----------


## tista

> In order to be sure to get rid of all psb packages, would it be possible to have the commands to purge them?
> Thanks a lot for the great work on emgd!


Hi, Ethouin.

So sorry, I haven't such a script yet...  :Sad:  anyway would you try to purge manually with checking our ppa for psb ?

[Hints]
*libva1
*psb-kernel-source
*libdrm-poulsbo1
*poulsbo-2d-driver
*mplayer
...etc.

Cheers .  :Wink:

----------


## borghal

> finally I could attach my "Experimental" xorg.conf in VAIO P. it still works in progress:
> xorg.conf for VAIO P in emgd.


Thanks a million, your xorg.conf got me going again. You rock!  :Guitar:

----------


## jr3us

In order to be sure to get rid of all psb packages, would it be possible to have the commands to purge them?

This worked for me:

sudo apt-get remove poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d psb-firmware psb-kernel-source xpsb-glx xserver-xorg-video-psb xpsb-glx-dbg xserver-xorg-video-psb-dbg gnome-mplayer libva1


I included the dbg packages above as a precaution, though my laptop did not have them.

I then did a sudo apt-get autoremove as I had a bunch of stuff no longer needed.

Your mileage may vary regarding the autoremove.

----------


## mikewhatever

Substitute 'purge' for remove in the first command, as for the second, it should be 
'apt-get --purge autoremove'.

----------


## ethouin

> Substitute 'purge' for remove in the first command, as for the second, it should be 
> 'apt-get --purge autoremove'.


Thanks a lot, I will do it this week-end...
Bye

----------


## mac_is_mac

Hello,

I am with Maverick and try mplayer-vaapi with emgd

mplayer -va vaapi works, but not mplayer -vo vaapi.

I get

libva: libva version 0.31.1
libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
libva: Trying to open /usr/lib/dri/emgd_drv_video.so
libva error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/emgd_drv_video.so failed: /usr/lib/libsrv_um
.so: undefined symbol: drmDropMaster
libva: va_openDriver() returns -1
[vo_vaapi] vaInitialize(): unknown libva error

Does somebody have an idea ?

----------


## godfazr

In some reason I can't install mplayer-vaapi - it says that package not found (ppa is added, packages updated).

emgdui - installed successfully but can't run UI version.

(I use Maverick)

p.s. huh, next message will be #3000 in this topic!

----------


## tista

Hi, all.  :Wink: 

Now We've got a message from Kirk in Intel Embedded Team !!
http://embedded.communities.intel.com/message/5053#5053

... so I think most important thing is this notes:



> It is fine to discuss what we call "non-POR" distributions here- we attempt to do "best case" support for any use of the driver,



so we could send messages via Embedded Forum. 
if anyone has useful notes for intel, let me know and I could post your opinion A.S.A.P !! I want to continue to talk with them to goal to "Best Driver"... I hope.  :Razz: 

P.S:
but still looks too hard to open their sources... it seems.

Best Regards.

----------


## mikewhatever

> Hi, all. 
> 
> Now We've got a message from Kirk in Intel Embedded Team !!
> http://embedded.communities.intel.com/message/5053#5053
> 
> ... so I think most important thing is this notes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can start by asking what's POR and ROI.  :Wink:  Other then that, he is very clear about the prospects of the Linux support. Not much to talk about there.

----------


## tista

> You can start by asking what's POR and ROI.  Other then that, he is very clear about the prospects of the Linux support. Not much to talk about there.


@Mike

I'm on it.
and hopefully I need reply from jbernardo....

*P.S:*
now if we could, we should sort our requirements in order to create such a "TODO List of us"... for various talents, like umm... "for Intel", "For Ubuntu Development Team", "For X-edgers Team" and "For Us". in this job, I think we sould follow the dicision of observer, right ?

----------


## tora201

Is it just my imagination, or does the latest version of Chrome (updated just now) now run flash (Youtube 480p at least) in full-screen without stuttering? YAY!

Other embedded video using Flash from news sites such as Reuters/Yahoo works better - although still not quite smooth.

Tested with latest EMGD drivers in Mavrick using XFCE 4.8.2

----------


## lucazade

> Hi, all. 
> 
> Now We've got a message from Kirk in Intel Embedded Team !!
> http://embedded.communities.intel.com/message/5053#5053
> 
> ... so I think most important thing is this notes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is none so deaf as he who will not hear.

..non-POR, ROI distribution, IP concerns involved.. what are they speaking about?
They made a mistake when signed a contract with PowerVR and this should be not a matter of end user.
I bought a netbook with an Intel chipset and I pretend support, nothing transcendental.
Linux support doesn't mean support only for Intel "premium" customers.

Less words and more facts.  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

> Is it just my imagination, or does the latest version of Chrome (updated just now) now run flash (Youtube 480p at least) in full-screen without stuttering? YAY!
> 
> Other embedded video using Flash from news sites such as Reuters/Yahoo works better - although still not quite smooth.
> 
> Tested with latest EMGD drivers in Mavrick using XFCE 4.8.2


It is not your imagination, it is also mine!  :Smile: 
Yep, flash full screen is decent now.. sometimes I use also flash replacer in Youtube that uses mplayer vaapi as backend and I can watch hd video.

----------


## tora201

Thanks so much (Glad it was not just my imagination running away from me yet again). And really appreciate the teams' hard work on the drivers. This is getting better day by day! Oh, one thing, does anybody know how to get Minitube working with vaapi? (At the moment all I get is a black screen, although sound works fine).

----------


## jbernardo

> Hi, all. 
> 
> Now We've got a message from Kirk in Intel Embedded Team !!
> http://embedded.communities.intel.com/message/5053#5053
> 
> ... so I think most important thing is this notes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


POR I have no idea, ROI is Return On Investment. 
So basically, Kirk seems to be speaking "managerialese" and we are speaking "technicalese". 

I guess the Intel techs, if they are at least minimally competent (and no reason to think otherwise) could supply us at least the kernel modules and 2D driver fully open, since they've done that already once. And they could put their "oh so precious" IP encumbered code in a lib or driver, which could be called from a open source driver. They only need to document their code, identify IP encumbered stuff, and publish the stuff they can't open as well documented binaries.
But that would need convincing the manager types, who still think on ROI and can't understand the cost of all the bad will they have generated with the poulsbo driver debacle.

----------


## KookaDimi

> In some reason I can't install mplayer-vaapi - it says that package not found (ppa is added, packages updated).
> 
> (I use Maverick)


Me too ... No package for Maverick in the PPA !  :Confused:

----------


## tista

> POR I have no idea, ROI is Return On Investment. 
> So basically, Kirk seems to be speaking "managerialese" and we are speaking "technicalese". 
> 
> I guess the Intel techs, if they are at least minimally competent (and no reason to think otherwise) could supply us at least the kernel modules and 2D driver fully open, since they've done that already once. And they could put their "oh so precious" IP encumbered code in a lib or driver, which could be called from a open source driver. They only need to document their code, identify IP encumbered stuff, and publish the stuff they can't open as well documented binaries.
> But that would need convincing the manager types, who still think on ROI and can't understand the cost of all the bad will they have generated with the poulsbo driver debacle.


Hi, jbernardo.  :Wink: 

I've really waited for your reply and thanks !!  :Razz: 
I know we should speak about "technicalese" with intel, so how could we realize such meetings with them ? let me know.

or a lot of members had better to join their community ? (not only me)

Regards.

----------


## MFonville

> Me too ... No package for Maverick in the PPA !


The source package is called mplayer-vaapi. But the installable package is just called mplayer.
So running


```
apt-get update && apt-get install mplayer
```

should work fine for you  :Smile:

----------


## stevensj

Hi all,

I am currently using psb on 10.04 on a Dell Mini 10.  I've been following this thread since the summer.  I think that there must be a lot of users that are in a similar position to me.  Thanks again everyone for all your hard work.

Well done Tista, on getting a reply from Intel.  Perhaps if everyone lurking on this thread posted on the thread on the Intel site, including their name and country, they might get a bigger idea of the number and range of people affected.  

I will do it if you tell me what to ask for.  I understand that an open driver is the ultimate goal, but if that is impossible, what is the minimum that would be required?  I don't believe that the people of Intel are idiots, and Linux is on the rise, particularly on mobile devices, so it is in their interest that it runs as well as possible on their chips.

Thanks again,
John

----------


## lucazade

> Hi, jbernardo. 
> 
> I've really waited for your reply and thanks !! 
> I know we should speak about "technicalese" with intel, so how could we realize such meetings with them ? let me know.
> 
> or a lot of members had better to join their community ? (not only me)
> 
> Regards.


Tista

First of all thanks for contacting Intel, I missed to say in my previous post.

I really don't care if Intel provides closed or open source drivers, I personally use Nvidia blobs from years and they *just works*, with every kernel, every xserver, every distro, always uptodate, optimal performance, near to 0 bugs, nvidia techs (like aaronp) sometimes write in this forum to help community. This is support. If they want to open drivers is also better but not vital.
Why Intel doesn't update drivers according to latest xorg and kernel updates, this is incredible.
This is what I'd like, the other issues are well known in Intel release specs (pages and pages of bugs) and the other are documented in Launchpad bug pages.

Don't You agree?  :Smile: 

take care
Luca

----------


## prankster_mk

Good morning everybody!

First of all, thanks a lot to all the community for the great work!

Just a question... Considering that Ubuntu 9.10 won't be supported from April 2011, and considering that I won't have internet for about 6 months, so I won't be able to look at this thread; can anybody suggest me if it is better to upgrade to Natty or Maverik or if it is better to stay with perfect Ubuntu 9.10?

My pc is Sony Vaio X.

Thanks!

----------


## godfazr

Finally installed mplayer, even seems with vaapi, but things didn't got better - I open 1080p video (for which I had playback near to perfect with psb) but after some time (a few seconds with gnome-mplayer and about 40 seconds for pure mplayer -va vaapi -vo vaapi) it starts to use break (or even lever break)  :Sad: 

as for flash video playback - not sure how you got smooth playback in 480p fullscreen, all I get is a bit slow but decent 360p with Chromium...

*UPD:* not sure which of these helped, but boot in recovery mode, removing Unity 2D from autolaunch and boot in normal mode I got normal playback of 1080p with same performance as on psb!

----------


## tista

> Hi all,
> 
> I am currently using psb on 10.04 on a Dell Mini 10.  I've been following this thread since the summer.  I think that there must be a lot of users that are in a similar position to me.  Thanks again everyone for all your hard work.
> 
> Well done Tista, on getting a reply from Intel.  Perhaps if everyone lurking on this thread posted on the thread on the Intel site, including their name and country, they might get a bigger idea of the number and range of people affected.  
> 
> I will do it if you tell me what to ask for.  I understand that an open driver is the ultimate goal, but if that is impossible, what is the minimum that would be required?  I don't believe that the people of Intel are idiots, and Linux is on the rise, particularly on mobile devices, so it is in their interest that it runs as well as possible on their chips.
> 
> Thanks again,
> John


Hi, John.  :Wink: 
we're walking with intel again all together. 
I don't know witch my 1st step would be right or wrong, anyway I really hope we could get "The Best Driver" for us !! and we knew well a lot of help from Intel must be necessary to realize that.

Regards.  :Razz:

----------


## tista

> Tista
> 
> First of all thanks for contacting Intel, I missed to say in my previous post.
> 
> I really don't care if Intel provides closed or open source drivers, I personally use Nvidia blobs from years and they *just works*, with every kernel, every xserver, every distro, always uptodate, optimal performance, near to 0 bugs, nvidia techs (like aaronp) sometimes write in this forum to help community. This is support. If they want to open drivers is also better but not vital.
> Why Intel doesn't update drivers according to latest xorg and kernel updates, this is incredible.
> This is what I'd like, the other issues are well known in Intel release specs (pages and pages of bugs) and the other are documented in Launchpad bug pages.
> 
> Don't You agree? 
> ...


Hi, Luca.  :Razz: 

I agree that.
I really want Intel to say "Sure, we support your Ubuntu! until the end of life in release!!"  :Wink: 
and hopefully want them to come our thread sometimes ... we have much speakings to them I think. as if they told any short explanations, maybe these could encourage all of us !!

take care, too. :Razz: 

tista

----------


## tista

> Good morning everybody!
> 
> First of all, thanks a lot to all the community for the great work!
> 
> Just a question... Considering that Ubuntu 9.10 won't be supported from April 2011, and considering that I won't have internet for about 6 months, so I won't be able to look at this thread; can anybody suggest me if it is better to upgrade to Natty or Maverik or if it is better to stay with perfect Ubuntu 9.10?
> 
> My pc is Sony Vaio X.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, prankster_mk.

If you want "stable" release about Ubuntu core, I could recommend Maverick. I've experienced it fine than Lucid (only me?)... especially talking about GMA500 drivers, yes Maverick, too (but Maverick might not beat Karmic...).

...can you keep a secret ?  to be honest, I really want more Natty testers...hahaha a joke!  :Razz: 

Cheers.  :Wink:

----------


## H3g3m0n

Your kind of hyping that canned response, don't go expecting much from any Intel reps on this issue.

Lets do some translation on it.




> Sorry, your post slipped by us- we were not intentionally ignoring you.


Translation: You posted 3 times over several days, your not going away so I guess I have to reply. We can't delete posts because that makes bad PR and suppressed people are more angry that ignored ones. (Or possibly "I'm a programmer/manager, I don't spend to much time trawling our forums.")




> It is fine to discuss what we call "non-POR" distributions here- we attempt to do "best case" support for any use of the driver, however, our experience and issue resolving capabilites revolve around the POR distros.


The start of that post basically just says you can post messages on their open, public forums and you will receive the minimal support possible since anything more would require expending time and resources. Remember 'support' in this context does include posting precanned response saying they can't help and giving an excuse.

Their 'best case' support is what we have been receiving all along.

POR could stand for "Point of Receipt" (and some alternatives that basically mean the same). Based on the context it more likley stands for something like "Plan on Record" or "Plan of Response" (as in your in their system of people to actually have plans to support). Basically non-POR is anyone who didn't personally hand Intel a big fat cheque in exchange for chipsets or somehow are worth doing for free, which means every who is actually using them, the endusers who actually purchased a netbook with an Intel chipset, since we paid the netbook manufacturers and *they* paid Intel.





> That POR is available on the IBL system or from your Intel Field Representative.  It tries to detail our plans for features and OS support.


Translation: If on the off chance you are actually a representative from a large corporation such as an OEM netbook manufacturer, logon to our system to see our plans. IBL likely stands for Intel Business Licence, or League, Login, Lounge or something. It's how they communicate with other companies, their stuff thats not for the public to know.




> As for the driver itself, everything we can provide is already included in the package that is built by the CED utility.  We do not provide loadmaps as that has never been needed for any known distribution.  We provide the driver as a binary because as you have noted we do as FULL of acceleration as is practical which usually involves either IP that cannot be released as source, or other licensed technologies that we are contractually obligated to keep as binary only.  Many here in the driver team believe in the Open Source concept, however, to be able to stay in business it is not always possible to fuly embrace that concept due to the IP concerns involved.  If we were to release source, we would be forced to remove all of the good stuff that makes the embedded drivers better (faster and more features) than the current Open Source drivers so what would be the point there.


Translation: The broken closed blob drivers are all your going to get. Our hands are tied by licensing issues. We are programmers that work on Linux so we know what opensource is, but we work for a big company not a charity.




> The best thing you can do is to influence the Intel product segment teams to adopt your distribution of choice so it becomes POR.  The way to do that is to show a compelling business case for supporting such a change to POR.  So far, there has not been a demostratable ROI for Ubuntu which is why we dropped it.  The Linux market is so fractured and scattered that it is difficult to determine the right thing to support sometimes.


Translation: Intel have no intention whatsoever of supporting Ubuntu users unless you can somehow prove to marketing they can make money from it. Go bother them and not us.

Possibly we could cause enough fuss that avoiding the bad PR and potential lost sales makes it worth while supporting us (but there probably aren't enough users and they likely know about the current ones who are annoyed). Maybe we could get Canonical to talk to Intel and strike some deal but Canonical don't sell hardware and push a competing Linux distribution so they won't have much to offer (although we did see Atom Ubuntu being pushed, but thats a whole platform not a single gfx chipset). Or Dell who where pushing Ubuntu back in 2007 but have probably since decided there wasn't enough money in it. Or one of the netbook makers who sell Windows based systems and don't care about annoyance from maybe %1 of customers (who have already paid money for the hardware). In any case if we did succeed it would just have the MeGoo level drivers packaged as debs compiled for our kernel/xorg for a period of time until a few years when the chipset is declared no longer worth supporting.




> Sorry we cannot help more...


Translation: I'm sorry, your screwed.

Intel will only work with the OEM companies (and even then only within whatever contract they drew up from the initial deal unless they are willing to renegotiate, so likely no Linux support other than any specified distro that was around years back when the systems where made if that OEM had actually decided to push Linux back then).

I'm not hating on the actual Intel devs, they are stuck and can't really do anything. We did after all see a video of working Gallium3D drivers that then seem to have been stopped by licensing issues based on comments people have pried from devs on conference room floors. So the actual people did put in  an effort to get it working. Some of it is Intel the corporations fault (your just not worth it for them financially, you already paid for the chipset via a 3rd party, maybe you will go and buy one of the newer opensource ones and give them even more money, there aren't statistically enough people to worry about lost future customers). Also the ball is in PowerVR (owned by Imagination Technologies) court since they seem to be the block on the actual release of driver (although Intel aren't a mom-and-pop operation, they should have enough muscle to get rights to releasing a decent driver, even if its closed, it's just not worth the effort to force the issue).

Corporate policy basically boils down to: 'we are a big company, we don't deal with the little people. We won't admit that we could care less about you since that would be bad PR.'

Of course on the flip side, Intel are making a push for Linux, their own MeeGo distro. And they have generally been very good in the OpenSource arena with various open drivers but they won't do it for end users, only for people like Google, ASUS (who seem to have dropped Linux) and so on.

Examining the licensing/IP blocker, the companies I have heard mention of being involved on the GMA500 are Intel, Tungsten Graphics (seem to have just been contracted to write the driver code, also designed the Gallium3D framework, now owned by VMWare), PowerVR (the intellectual property owners and chip core designers) and Imagination Technologies (owners of PowerVR). Since Intel are claiming 3rd party issues and Tungsten are just contracters which leaves us with Imagination Technologies who have apparently seen fit to disallow Intel from releasing the proper driver we where shown (although for all we know, Intel haven't even tried asking). There are a few possible reasons for this:
 Nobody actually asked, or it never reached high enough up the corporate foodchain for someone who could actually do something. They want to save face, they don't want another company (one that is potentially a rival, they brought ATI after all) to come along and release drives heaps better than the official ones for their own hardware. They are holding out until there is a better deal or are worried about loosing future business opportunities by giving away free stuff. Maybe they charge extra for Linux support, if they opensource their drivers they wouldn't be able to charge at all for support only for the IP license, opensource devs would port the drivers to all their future products that use similar instructions so they probably couldn't put the genie back in the bottle. They want to sell it as a feature for a newer hardware, force people to upgrade. They don't see it making them money. There aren't too many examples of successful opensource companies, plenty of ones that are opensource friendly or use opensource but the ones that sell software tend to keep a closed bit of code themselves (Sun/MySQL/Solaris which tanked anyway) (or sell support not the software (Redhat/Novel)) They are worried about patent lawsuits from other companies, source code is easier to examine than code is to reverse engineer (which it might not be possible (or good PR) for a company to admit to doing in court, even if its to look for patent infringements). It's also less doable for smaller operations, and could therefore increase the number of patent attack vectors from various patent troll companies. They don't like open source, they prefer to be in an environment they control totally. Their management's attitudes could be very pro-bigbusiness/corporation/capitalism, anti-openness, conservative (For example Ballmer calling Linux a cancer). They built up their companies using the oldschool business practices and now a whole new business model they didn't foresee and don't understand has come along and they are becoming less relevant dinosaurs. They might even see opensource as against their beliefs or unamerican (or whatever country they are based in, for example after the recent military coup Thailand some official declared they wouldn't support Linux since their country could could build own OS rather than rely on other countries, previously they had a People's PC project with Linux on it (although it was likely just a military/political statement from an individual that didn't really understand what they where talking about, rather than actual policy, currently polices still seem to be fairly opensource friendly)). They don't understand open source, concerned about the viral nature of the GPL, listened to fud from MS, etc... They have an agreement with other OS unfriendly companies or investors to hold back open source when possible. And a possible good alternative, they are working on releasing an opensource driver themselfs: See: There Might Be An Open PowerVR Driver In Q3'11

If the final point was real it would be awesome. But don't celebrate just yet (I'm going to go with cautious optimism). That article doesn't really say much. We have heard time after time that new GMA500 drivers are being worked on and we just ended up getting a version bump of the busted stuff. The exact definition of "opensource" can be bent quite a bit (opensource wrapper for legal reasons, closed core like the GMA500 drivers?). It's also possible they are just going to keep telling everyone they are working on it until everyone forgets (Still waiting on my Unreal Tournament 3 Linux client here =/). Or the rep was just telling everyone what they want to hear to make the filthy Linux communist hippie go away and stop bothering them or to make the company seem like they where resolving the situation in frount of other people. Finally they don't state what is actually getting the driver, will it work on the PowerVR SGX 535? (although if it's got a close instruction set we could look at doing a port). Intel are pushing MeeGo on the Moorsetown which also has a PowerVR core.

For the big picture, in future I do see opensource drivers becoming quite common. The reason is that with OpenGL 3.0->4.1 they have dumped the fixed function pipeline, as a result that has basically offloaded *everything* to the hardware which is better optimized for it. Classic 2D on Linux is being dropped in favor of everything on 3D. OpenGL is now mostly used for transferring buffers of memory from mobo-ram onto gpu-ram. (Well that and shader compilation, we could see multiple shader compilers around, the MESA opensource one, a closed optimized nvidia one, maybe an open one from Intel, could be interesting to see if they could be mixed and matched. I wonder if we could see the cards themselfs doing the shader compiling with some special purpose onboard chip, or general purpose FPGA with a compiler mode core). There are still some components like VAAPI and such.

*TL;DR*: Intel response same as always. Possible opensource PowerVR drivers in Q3 2011. OpenGL 3.1+ has trimmed the fat so Open drivers should be easier to implement.

----------


## tista

Hi, all.

Does anybody have a mag glass ?
Just because of my VAIO P's resolution, his never ending article looks like "a large herd of ants".  :Sad: 

... or reading glasses !?

----------


## godfazr

> Hi, all.
> 
> Does anybody have a mag glass ?
> Just because of my VAIO P's resolution, his never ending article looks like "a large herd of ants". 
> 
> ... or reading glasses !?


Use Orca  :Razz:

----------


## tista

> Use Orca


Nice Findings, godfazr !  :Razz: 

but now I've noticed.

...even if I could see clearly, I couldn't understand it because I'm idiot...  :Wink:

----------


## H3g3m0n

It did kind of turn into a giant wall of text  :Capital Razz: 

Compiz has a neato zoom in feature, Superkey+mousewheel (although you might have to enable the Winkey in the gnome keyboard options).

Or ctrl+mousewheel in most browsers.

----------


## nekr0z

Guys, it's still me trying to get something out of LMDE (I know I'm being intrusive, but I've nowhere else to go). I'm trying to hit on Karmic variant of Poulsbo (since Karmic seems to be the closest one kernel- and X-wise), and here's what I end up with:

```
$ sudo modprobe psb
FATAL: Error inserting psb (/lib/modules/2.6.32-5-686/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/psb.ko): Cannot allocate memory
```

Is it fatal enough to give up, or did I just miss something awfully obvious?

----------


## Franzl

Hello there, 
I am looking for an xorg.conf for the vaio x. If possible, could you post a working one with the newest emgd driver? I installed emgd via the script for Maverick and now X starts with visual broken vertical stripes flashing screen. I am confused with the settings in xorg.conf so a sample might help. Testing a resolutin of 800x600 did help a bit as I could see barely the login screen and the mouse pointer. Help appreciated, thanks.

----------


## tista

> Guys, it's still me trying to get something out of LMDE (I know I'm being intrusive, but I've nowhere else to go). I'm trying to hit on Karmic variant of Poulsbo (since Karmic seems to be the closest one kernel- and X-wise), and here's what I end up with:
> 
> ```
> $ sudo modprobe psb
> FATAL: Error inserting psb (/lib/modules/2.6.32-5-686/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/psb.ko): Cannot allocate memory
> ```
> 
> Is it fatal enough to give up, or did I just miss something awfully obvious?


Hi, nekr0z.  :Wink: 

Could you see dmesg (if lucky, I think there might be trace dump more remained in ) ?

or have you ever seen any warnings while building psb-kernel-source ? although I didn't remember well, we also need psb_drm.ko (or named drm_psb.ko?).

Cheers.  :Very Happy:

----------


## tista

Hi, all.  :Razz: 

now we've got new reply from J. Felix McNulty (Community Moderator (Intel contractor)) !!

http://embedded.communities.intel.com/message/5057#5057

there are answers for some terms we didn't know. it seems they had spoken about "Marketing Support" except for "Technical Support" ? anyway, now our Ubuntu stays in "non-POR" (equal to "Not Technical Supported"?), It suppose we must find the way how Ubuntu could be turned "POR" on ?

Regards.

*P.S:*
May I ask him "How to turn POR on" ?

----------


## Franzl

Hi Tista,
You seem to be someone using vaio computers. Any chance you have a correct xorg.conf for a vaio X on Maverick? I did a clean install and, bummer now after following the instalation script for emgd I have ended with a unusable X server with vertical flashing stripes. The system is alive I can access the console on tty1 but the Xserver is badly wrong configured. I got everything else before on Karmic working even the WWAN adapter, the "lets test" fewer catched me following these posts and now I am stuck with Maverick and broken X. Help please, I have until monday to have it up and running again. Any one else has experienced problems with the emgd on the vaio X?

----------


## tista

> Finally installed mplayer, even seems with vaapi, but things didn't got better - I open 1080p video (for which I had playback near to perfect with psb) but after some time (a few seconds with gnome-mplayer and about 40 seconds for pure mplayer -va vaapi -vo vaapi) it starts to use break (or even lever break) 
> 
> as for flash video playback - not sure how you got smooth playback in 480p fullscreen, all I get is a bit slow but decent 360p with Chromium...
> 
> *UPD:* not sure which of these helped, but boot in recovery mode, removing Unity 2D from autolaunch and boot in normal mode I got normal playback of 1080p with same performance as on psb!


@Godfazr

so sorry for delayed reply.
I have also similar issues with updated your comments.
I think unity-2d-launcher had been caused some lack of video playback. or nux, bamf, and more backends also... or Qt !?

Cheers.

----------


## tista

> Hi Tista,
> You seem to be someone using vaio computers. Any chance you have a correct xorg.conf for a vaio X on Maverick? I did a clean install and, bummer now after following the instalation script for emgd I have ended with a unusable X server with vertical flashing stripes. The system is alive I can access the console on tty1 but the Xserver is badly wrong configured. I got everything else before on Karmic working even the WWAN adapter, the "lets test" fewer catched me following these posts and now I am stuck with Maverick and broken X. Help please, I have until monday to have it up and running again. Any one else has experienced problems with the emgd on the vaio X?


Hi, Franzl.

I have also X. but in case with me, I drive X with psb still... so I haven't much help for you. I think psb could almost run out of the box on VAIO, but emgd doesn't. are you ready to fight for emgd ? and to be honest, I couldn't support perfectly in freakin' various PCs for emgd. I hope you could make it realize by yourself. "how to create xorg.conf for emgd" had already documented in Intel, you know ?

your issues have come with completely lacks of EDID similar to VAIO P. so all you need is this:
completely optimized modelines in Display section.searching LVDS specs and write Dtd in Device section.disable EDID for Internal LVDS.read /var/log/Xorg.0.log again and again. also read documents from intel.

in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, you could find helpful messages like this (for example VAIO P):


```
[     9.434] (II) EMGD(0): Allocated local dtd for port=3 dtdid=1
[     9.434] (II) EMGD(0): Allocated local dtd for port=1 dtdid=1
[     9.434] (II) EMGD(0): Option processing done!
[     9.683] (II) EMGD(0): Valid Display Configurations:
[     9.683] (II) EMGD(0):   DC: 0x00000041
[     9.683] (II) EMGD(0):   DC: 0x00000000
[     9.683] (II) EMGD(0): Using Display Configuration 0x00000041
[     9.683] (**) EMGD(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[     9.683] (==) EMGD(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[     9.683] (II) EMGD(0): Keeping user defined mode: 1600x768_40.00
[     9.683] (II) EMGD(0): Keeping user defined mode: 1600x768_50.00
[     9.683] (II) EMGD(0): Keeping user defined mode: 1600x768
[     9.684] (II) EMGD(0): Mode 1600x768_40.00 refresh rate calculated as 39.692432
[     9.684] (II) EMGD(0): 1600x768_40.00 failed driver check (unknown reason)
[     9.684] (II) EMGD(0): Mode 1600x768_50.00 refresh rate calculated as 49.982513
[     9.684] (II) EMGD(0): 1600x768_50.00 failed driver check (unknown reason)
[     9.684] (II) EMGD(0): Mode 1600x768 refresh rate calculated as 33.304676
[     9.684] (II) EMGD(0): 1600x768 failed driver check (unknown reason)
[     9.684] (II) EMGD(0): 1 modes passed validation checks
[     9.684] (--) EMGD(0): Virtual size is 1600x768 (pitch 0)
[     9.684] (**) EMGD(0): *Built-in mode "1600x768": 55.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 26.9 kHz, 34.0 Hz
[     9.684] (II) EMGD(0): Modeline "1600x768"x34.0   55.40  1600 1633 1801 2062  768 768 769 788 +hsync +vsync (26.9 kHz)
[     9.685] (==) EMGD(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
```

Cheers.  :Razz: 


*P.S:*

@Luca

Could we put Intel's documents "User Guide" into our xorg-emgd packages ? maybe our thread had overflowed such issues like "Why X crashed with emgd ?" or Point it out in our Wiki... I think it must be included our TODO.

----------


## mac_is_mac

> Hello,
> 
> I am with Maverick and try mplayer-vaapi with emgd
> 
> mplayer -va vaapi works, but not mplayer -vo vaapi.
> 
> I get
> 
> libva: libva version 0.31.1
> ...


In case it could help: I just solved it with

apt-get remove libdrm-poulsbo1

Now it works great. Thanks to everybody.

----------


## nekr0z

tista,
Thanks, man, your hints always help me get a couple of steps further. I now have both drm_psb and psb running in kernel, and I even have a proper resolution virtual terminals!

X wouldn't start, though.


```
(II) LoadModule: "psb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/psb_drv.so
dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/psb_drv.so: undefined symbol: resVgaShared
(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/psb_drv.so
```

Is this incompatibility, or is this me missing something again?

----------


## tista

> tista,
> Thanks, man, your hints always help me get a couple of steps further. I now have both drm_psb and psb running in kernel, and I even have a proper resolution virtual terminals!
> 
> X wouldn't start, though.
> 
> 
> ```
> (II) LoadModule: "psb"
> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/psb_drv.so
> ...


@nekr0z  :Wink: 

Nice fightings !!
because now I've addicted emgd, I have not much ideas, sorry.
it seems the reason of Xorg crash would be a functions mismatch between Xorg and psb_drv.so. called "resVgaShared" may be only problem in Xorg except for some other backends. unfortunately I haven't Karmic so I couldn't check Xorg core version, ABI and more.  :Sad: 

@all
if anyone run Karmic with psb, attach your Xorg.0.log ?

Regards.  :Razz:

----------


## nekr0z

> @nekr0z 
> it seems the reason of Xorg crash would be a functions mismatch between Xorg and psb_drv.so. called "resVgaShared" may be only problem in Xorg except for some other backends. unfortunately I haven't Karmic so I couldn't check Xorg core version, ABI and more.


I have just tried Lucid Poulsbo packages, those seem to be more compatible with X.org version LMDE has. However, this time it's the outputs that don't get detected:

```
(II) PSB(0): EDID for output SDVO-1
(II) PSB(0): Output LVDS0 disconnected
(II) PSB(0): Output SDVO-1 disconnected
(WW) PSB(0): No outputs definitely connected, trying again...
(II) PSB(0): Output LVDS0 disconnected
(II) PSB(0): Output SDVO-1 disconnected
(WW) PSB(0): Unable to find initial modes
(EE) PSB(0): Could not find a valid initial configuration for this screen.
```

Is there a way to tell X.org to assume I have my LCD panel connected to the video output (which I obviously have, since it's a netbook)  an option in xorg.conf perhaps?

----------


## tista

> I have just tried Lucid Poulsbo packages, those seem to be more compatible with X.org version LMDE has. However, this time it's the outputs that don't get detected:
> 
> ```
> (II) PSB(0): EDID for output SDVO-1
> (II) PSB(0): Output LVDS0 disconnected
> (II) PSB(0): Output SDVO-1 disconnected
> (WW) PSB(0): No outputs definitely connected, trying again...
> (II) PSB(0): Output LVDS0 disconnected
> (II) PSB(0): Output SDVO-1 disconnected
> ...


@nekr0z

In case with my VAIO P, I've written like this:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/562989/

so try using "gtf" command. this command would guide to create Modelines fitted to your LVDS. it's easy to use.


```
gtf width height refresh-rate
```

That's it. for example, "gtk 1280 768 50". and then you should write its outputs into xorg.conf like mine.

Cheers.  :Very Happy:

----------


## nekr0z

> so try using "gtf" command. this command would guide to create Modelines fitted to your LVDS. it's easy to use.


Ah, OK, it looks like something is really wrong here, so I'll have to try different approach (I have an idea or two what to do further already):

```
$ gtf width height refresh-rate

  # 0x0 @ 0.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: -nan kHz; pclk: -nan MHz
  Modeline "0x0_0.00"  -nan  0 -2147483648 -2147483648 -2147483648  0 1 4 1  -HSync +Vsync
```

Thanks again for the help, tista!

----------


## lucazade

> @Luca
> 
> Could we put Intel's documents "User Guide" into our xorg-emgd packages ? maybe our thread had overflowed such issues like "Why X crashed with emgd ?" or Point it out in our Wiki... I think it must be included our TODO.


I agree with you.
Do you have a direct link to UserGuide? I'm going to add it to Wiki at least, I'll see how to add to xorg-emgd.

another thing:
Do you have any issues with EMGD and Unity2D?
My indicator applets lag at unity startup (mouse becomes unresponsive) and sometimes I've to hard reset because they didn't load completely.
Are you able to use mplayer-vaapi during a Unity2D session without problems?

----------


## rapiertg

> Do you have any issues with EMGD and Unity2D?
> My indicator applets lag at unity startup (mouse becomes unresponsive) and sometimes I've to hard reset because they didn't load completely.


Had the same on psb, on vesa and now on emgd too, so i dont know if its related to emgd. Latest unity-2d update seems to fix it a bit, but not completlly.




> Are you able to use mplayer-vaapi during a Unity2D session without problems?


Vaapi is ok on unity-2d. But totem crashing on normal videos both on unity and desktop. Tring to find if its related to the driver or maybe i just messed something up.

Update: Totem not working becouse of bug in pulseaudio: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/644644

----------


## tista

> I agree with you.
> Do you have a direct link to UserGuide? I'm going to add it to Wiki at least, I'll see how to add to xorg-emgd.
> 
> another thing:
> Do you have any issues with EMGD and Unity2D?
> My indicator applets lag at unity startup (mouse becomes unresponsive) and sometimes I've to hard reset because they didn't load completely.
> Are you able to use mplayer-vaapi during a Unity2D session without problems?


Hi, Luca.  :Wink: 

No, I haven't too.. shall I ask intel to create direct link ? but priority would be low, alright ?

and Yes.
I've also experienced similar issues. I think it cases to dbus-gtk handling error, and also libindicator especially "unity-2d-panel". so it seems we could not solve this issues. yeah we'd better to send bug report to unity-2d-team. also "unity-2d-places" would have almost lack of functions... like application icon, Files&Folders icon on 2d-launcher. it's almost "empty".

and mplayer would work partially. if we had problems on VA surfaces, try it in mplayer commands:


```
-vo vaapi:dm=1:colorspace=0
```

if lucky, we could get a bit better results, but I have any confidences, sorry.  :Wink: 

Cheers.  :Very Happy: 

*P.S:*
if we could merge newset mplayer-ppa, we could deal with "vaapi : xrender" option. it might be useful under running any compositors.

----------


## lucazade

> Had the same on psb, on vesa and now on emgd too, so i dont know if its related to emgd. Latest unity-2d update seems to fix it a bit, but not completlly.


It doesn't happen here with psb and vesa.. mystery!




> Vaapi is ok on unity-2d. But totem crashing on normal videos both on unity and desktop. Tring to find if its related to the driver or maybe i just messed something up.
> 
> Update: Totem not working becouse https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...io/+bug/644644


Going to see this bug.. haven't used totem a lot so haven't experience the issue.

----------


## lucazade

> Hi, Luca. 
> 
> No, I haven't too.. shall I ask intel to create direct link ? but priority would be low, alright ?


It would be nice, I'll search anyway for a link.
About priorities i put feel free to change, are just placeholders.  :Smile: 




> and Yes.
> I've also experienced similar issues. I think it cases to dbus-gtk handling error, and also libindicator especially "unity-2d-panel". so it seems we could not solve this issues. yeah we'd better to send bug report to unity-2d-team. also "unity-2d-places" would have almost lack of functions... like application icon, Files&Folders icon on 2d-launcher. it's almost "empty".


Good to know about dbus-gtk and libindicator issues, I'll report to unity-team the issue altought I don't have logs to attach about this issue.. if you have any I'd appreciate  :Smile: 
Application icon and Files&Folders work well in Maverick version of Unity, in Natty are still broken.





> and mplayer would work partially. if we had problems on VA surfaces, try it in mplayer commands:
> 
> 
> ```
> -vo vaapi:dm=1:colorspace=0
> ```
> 
> if lucky, we could get a bit better results, but I have any confidences, sorry. 
> 
> Cheers.


I'll try these command next time i encounter an issue with vaapi. thanks

----------


## tista

@Luca.

This is my xsession-errors when kicking Unity-2d session:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/563024/

and unity-2d version on Natty is below:

ii  unity-2d                             3.2.2-0ubuntu1                             Unity interface for non-accelerated graphics cards
ii  unity-2d-launcher                    3.2.2-0ubuntu1                             Unity 2D Launcher
ii  unity-2d-panel                       3.2.2-0ubuntu1                             Unity 2D Panel
ii  unity-2d-places                      3.2.2-0ubuntu1                             Unity 2D Places
ii  unity-2d-spread                      3.2.2-0ubuntu1                             Unity 2D Spread


Is it enough ? if you need more, let me know !  :Very Happy: 

Regards.  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> @Luca.
> 
> This is my xsession-errors when kicking Unity-2d session:
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563024/
> 
> and unity-2d version on Natty is below:
> 
> ii  unity-2d                             3.2.2-0ubuntu1                             Unity interface for non-accelerated graphics cards
> ii  unity-2d-launcher                    3.2.2-0ubuntu1                             Unity 2D Launcher
> ...


I hope it is enough!

domo arigatou gozaimasu

 :Wink:

----------


## rapiertg

> It doesn't happen here with psb and vesa.. mystery!
> 
> 
> 
> Going to see this bug.. haven't used totem a lot so haven't experience the issue.


Resolved by installing gstreamer and its plugins from gstreamer development ppa. And now im somehow lost. :Confused: 

Totem works waaay better than mplayer -vo vaapi on movies up to 720p.

----------


## tista

> I hope it is enough!
> 
> domo arigatou gozaimasu


Di niente, Luca !  :Wink:

----------


## rapiertg

> if we had problems on VA surfaces, try it in mplayer commands:
> 
> 
> ```
> -vo vaapi:dm=1:colorspace=0
> ```
> 
> if lucky, we could get a bit better results, but I have any confidences, sorry.


This helped a lot. One of the movies had green artifacts about half a screen 20 seconds at beggining. When used your suggestion movie was good. No artifacts. It somehow was a bit choppy at the time when artifacts occured normally, but its not that bad.

PS. Wanted to attach screenshots but somehow every picture i want to take is all green, but the movie plays ok.

Thanks Tista.

----------


## tista

> This helped a lot. One of the movies had green artifacts about half a screen 20 seconds at beggining. When used your suggestion movie was good. No artifacts. It somehow was a bit choppy at the time when artifacts occured normally, but its not that bad.
> 
> PS. Wanted to attach screenshots but somehow every picture i want to take is all green, but the movie plays ok.
> 
> Thanks Tista.


You're welcome, Rapiertg.  :Wink: 

I'm glad you had tried it.
I also think our current emgd had still disadvantages of performance in VA-API... especially on Natty. so if we could, we might have to try newest mplayer. it has one more useful option "xrender". it would take an effect under various composited WindowManagers. but I don't have any ideas about witch building with our libva could be successful or not...  :Sad:  (maybe it has compatibilities with our libva-SDS for psb)

Regards.  :Razz:

----------


## godfazr

> Totem works waaay better than mplayer -vo vaapi on movies up to 720p.


I've found that for non-HD videos is't better to use gl or Xv video  output since in some reason vaapi works slower and sometimes corrupts  picture (had such issue with psb driver).
anyway, can you give more details on this



> Resolved by installing gstreamer and its  plugins from gstreamer development ppa. And now im somehow lost.


if I understood correctly you mean this ppa https://launchpad.net/~gstreamer-dev...s/+archive/ppa
but which exactly plug-ins?

----------


## lucazade

> You're welcome, Rapiertg. 
> 
> I'm glad you had tried it.
> I also think our current emgd had still disadvantages of performance in VA-API... especially on Natty. so if we could, we might have to try newest mplayer. it has one more useful option "xrender". it would take an effect under various composited WindowManagers. but I don't have any ideas about witch building with our libva could be successful or not...  (maybe it has compatibilities with our libva-SDS for psb)
> 
> Regards.


maybe this export is necessary also for emgd (it was for psb)
in /etc/rc.local

export GMA500_WORKAROUND=yes

----------


## MFonville

> maybe this export is necessary also for emgd (it was for psb)
> in /etc/rc.local
> 
> export GMA500_WORKAROUND=yes


I guess that one is indeed needed. Because mplayer looks at this variable to change some va-api tricks specific for our chipset (and not for the libva version, I believe). Thus adding this one is anyhow a good idea.

About newer mplayer: I thought to have read on phoronix that they are finally approaching (or did release?) a 1.0 version. So I will try to package such a new version with va-api patches soon.

PS: Still big kudos to Nicolas for providing the current version of mplayer in the repository. Saved me a lot of work, and he has done a great job (it is all packaged neatly!)

----------


## rapiertg

> anyway, can you give more details on this
> 
> if I understood correctly you mean this ppa https://launchpad.net/~gstreamer-developers/+archive/ppa
> but which exactly plug-ins?


I added this ppa, becouse mine totem was broken. On some movies it gave about 5 or 6 error box and then crashed, which i found is related to a bugs in pulse and gstreamer. On other movies it was choppy. I added whole ppa, then update && dist-upgrade. If your totem works fine* there is no need* doing it. This is completelly unrelated to emgd anyway.

----------


## tista

> maybe this export is necessary also for emgd (it was for psb)
> in /etc/rc.local
> 
> export GMA500_WORKAROUND=yes


You're right. Luca.
It seems better than before !  :Very Happy:  we also need it with emgd.

Always you rock !! Thx.

----------


## godfazr

> I added this ppa, becouse mine totem was broken. On some movies it gave about 5 or 6 error box and then crashed, which i found is related to a bugs in pulse and gstreamer. On other movies it was choppy. I added whole ppa, then update && dist-upgrade. If your totem works fine* there is no need* doing it. This is completelly unrelated to emgd anyway.


Thing is that I have same situation for some videos - Totem crashes with several error messages.
Currently I use vlc (which is a bit slow in fullscreen) and gnome-mplayer (which gives me perfect playback speed, but has some strange issue with audiostreams).
Actually, I will be almost happy if I'll get vlc with same performance as current gnome-mplayer with vaapi...

----------


## rapiertg

> Thing is that I have same situation for some videos - Totem crashes with several error messages.
> Currently I use vlc (which is a bit slow in fullscreen) and gnome-mplayer (which gives me perfect playback speed, but has some strange issue with audiostreams).
> Actually, I will be almost happy if I'll get vlc with same performance as current gnome-mplayer with vaapi...


You can try totem with gstreamer developers ppa, if the bug also affect you. Every movie up to 720p plays decently on my netbook. It only have some problems with 1080p, and then i switch to mplayer.

----------


## godfazr

> You can try totem with gstreamer developers ppa, if the bug also affect you. Every movie up to 720p plays decently on my netbook. It only have some problems with 1080p, and then i switch to mplayer.


Thanks, now I got mplayer performance and working audiostream in Totem. Almost happy.

----------


## mikewhatever

> I added this ppa, becouse mine totem was broken. On some movies it gave about 5 or 6 error box and then crashed, which i found is related to a bugs in pulse and gstreamer. On other movies it was choppy. I added whole ppa, then update && dist-upgrade. If your totem works fine* there is no need* doing it. This is completelly unrelated to emgd anyway.


Is there a bug report? I'd rather it gets fixed then rely on a ppa.

----------


## rapiertg

> Is there a bug report? I'd rather it gets fixed then rely on a ppa.


Here you go:
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...4?comments=all

I prefer going bleeding edge and have it fixed instantlly anyway.

----------


## Franzl

Thanks Tista,

I have reverted to psb since I am in a hurry to get my vaio tool back to work. Nevertheless after some carefull analysis my view is that everything started well besides that X was not usable. When I changed to 800x600 I could actually see my X session although very badly. You are right, it is about the Modeline but I do sadly not have the time to get into this "fight". 
So back to psb. You could help me out here by posting you xorg.conf for psb for the vaio X. I am sure that I can learn from yours here.
Many thanks for your prompt response and keep up the spirit.

Franzl

----------


## mikewhatever

> Here you go:
> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...4?comments=all
> 
> I prefer going bleeding edge and have it fixed instantlly anyway.


Thanks. There should soon be an update for Maverick.

----------


## tista

Hi, all.  :Razz: 

I've posted new message in embedded community.
http://embedded.communities.intel.com/message/5064#5064

now I'm going to sort our requirements in order "Dear Intel". 
*High Priorities*
To get Technical Support ("POR" on?) for UbuntuTo fix bugs in current drivers and tools*Mid Priorities*
To open technical discussions for EngineeringTo reflesh & sync Docs, FAQs*Low Priorities*
To invite Intel in our thread

I hope these would be in Wiki for team TODO. every members could see, add/edit, change state and share each other.  :Wink: 

and let me know your opinions !!
Cheers.

*P.S:*
Does everyone really confirm me to continue to contacting Intel ? I'm afraid in my ugly english, idiots, and noob. I'm wondering Mike or Paul or JB or Luca could be better...

----------


## lucazade

> Hi, all. 
> 
> I've posted new message in embedded community.
> http://embedded.communities.intel.com/message/5064#5064
> 
> now I'm going to sort our requirements in order "Dear Intel". 
> *High Priorities*
> To get Technical Support ("POR" on?) for UbuntuTo fix bugs in current drivers and tools*Mid Priorities*
> To open technical discussions for EngineeringTo reflesh & sync Docs, FAQs*Low Priorities*
> ...


Of course fuss will never be enough and doesn't cost anything.. untill I'll throw this netbook in the trashcan  :Smile: 

Your requirements are correct.. these are my concerns: 
- linux drivers packaged in a .exe format looks like an insult to me

- drivers for only 2 distro (fedora and meego) are not enough.. a generic .tar.gz (like every other vendor does) with an installation script or a decent readme to create a new one.. this means there are no a-class and b-class customers, no premium oem.

- take care of performances: it is not possible that generic fbdev is faster in 2D rendering than psb and emgd.. what a joke!
gtkperf says 20/30secs for fbdev, 30/40secs for psb and ~250secs with emgd...

- fix bugs (well known to Intel and to us)

- follow latest kernel and xorg releases (like nvidia and ati do) or at least don't lock it to a specific release.

but all this stuff cost money.. so.. I already know how it will finish..

Tista our reasons go beyond our poor english.. don't care about it, they (Intel) know what are we talking about!  :Wink:

----------


## tista

> Of course fuss will never be enough and doesn't cost anything.. untill I'll throw this netbook in the trashcan 
> 
> Your requirements are correct.. these are my concerns: 
> - linux drivers packaged in a .exe format looks like an insult to me
> 
> - drivers for only 2 distro (fedora and meego) are not enough.. a generic .tar.gz (like every other vendor does) with an installation script or a decent readme to create a new one.. this means there are no a-class and b-class customers, no premium oem.
> 
> - take care of performances: it is not possible that generic fbdev is faster in 2D rendering than psb and emgd.. what a joke!
> gtkperf says 20/30secs for fbdev, 30/40secs for psb and ~250secs with emgd...
> ...


@Luca.

Thanks for your reply.  :Wink: 
so I've up to date like this:
*High Priorities*
To get Technical Support ("POR" on?) for Ubuntu (ALL)To fix bugs in current drivers and tools (ALL)*Mid Priorities*
To open technical discussions for Engineering (Tista)To improve 2D rendering performance in our emgd (Luca,Tista)To reflesh & sync Docs, FAQs (Tista)*Low Priorities*
To change exe-wrapped and rpm archives to generic tar-ball (Luca)To invite Intel in our thread (Tista)*unassigned* - still have nothing...


Is it right ?  :Wink: 
Regards.

----------


## mac_is_mac

I report a problem with emgdui from the ppa:

ERROR while sending INTEL_ESCAPE_GET_NUM_MODES escape key
ERROR: EXIT_OS_CALL_ERROR while getting mode list

The graphic display does not open.

The binary coming from  dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/emgd/emgdgui works.

----------


## tista

> I report a problem with emgdui from the ppa:
> 
> ERROR while sending INTEL_ESCAPE_GET_NUM_MODES escape key
> ERROR: EXIT_OS_CALL_ERROR while getting mode list
> 
> The graphic display does not open.
> 
> The binary coming from  dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/emgd/emgdgui works.


@mac_is_mac

now I've checked it out.
so 2 binaries has different sizes...
maybe the binary from dropbox would be right, but the other was...

----------


## ASGAlex

So strange...
I have used this script to install EMGD drivers:


```
wget dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/emgd/emgd-maverick.sh && sh ./emgd-maverick.sh
```

It works fine, except one point: mplayer -vo vaapi -va vaapi *.mp4 makes this output:


```
libva: libva version 0.31.1-sds1
libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
libva: Trying to open /usr/lib/va/drivers/emgd_drv_video.so
libva: va_openDriver() returns -1
[vo_vaapi] vaInitialize(): unknown libva error
Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
```

The reason is simple: /usr/lib/va/drivers/ is empty! Needed emgd_drv_video.so located in the /usr/lib/dri, but after copying it to /usr/lib/va/drivers/ I see next:



```
$ mplayer -vo vaapi -va vaapi *.mp4 
...
libva: libva version 0.31.1-sds1
libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
libva: Trying to open /usr/lib/va/drivers/emgd_drv_video.so
Intel(R) Embedded Media and Graphics Driver 1.5 Build 1816
Using XCB based dispatch table.
libva error: Failed to define max_display_attributes in init
libva error: /usr/lib/va/drivers/emgd_drv_video.so init failed
libva: va_openDriver() returns -1
[vo_vaapi] vaInitialize(): unknown libva error
Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
...
```

So, where may be my mistake?  :Confused:  I have clean 10.10...

----------


## lucazade

> So strange...
> I have used this script to install EMGD drivers:
> 
> 
> ```
> wget dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/emgd/emgd-maverick.sh && sh ./emgd-maverick.sh
> ```
> 
> It works fine, except one point: mplayer -vo vaapi -va vaapi *.mp4 makes this output:
> ...


libva version 0.31.1-sds1 doesn't seem the one included in maverick repository.
from where do you get it? old psb repository?

try 'vainfo' and compare with this screenshot
http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.p...8&d=1296400256

----------


## Cheetah05

Wow 307 page thread!

I am getting a device with the GMA 500 as the graphics. Are there still issues specific issues with the driver or did it get sorted with the Jan 11' release?

What are the issues if any?

----------


## ASGAlex

Yes, my previous psb installation wasn't cleaned correctly, thanks!
Now, video acceleretion works good, thank you! But there are a lot of rebooting before it plays me anything: sometimes all system hungs after mplayer start... I think the reason may be incorrect finishing of previous mplayer instance...

Sorry if my english is... strange =)

----------


## mikewhatever

> Wow 307 page thread!
> 
> I am getting a device with the GMA 500 as the graphics. Are there still issues specific issues with the driver or did it get sorted with the Jan 11' release?
> 
> What are the issues if any?


Yes, there are still issues. The most serious one is, according to Intel devs, the EMGD driver is not intended for Ubuntu. If you want a Linux friendly device, I'd strongly recommend reconsidering the purchase.

----------


## tista

Hi, all Natties.  :Wink: 

now I've tried newer kernel 2.6.38-2-generic (2.6.38-2.29). then it still keeps me alive !! emgd.ko works like some previous kernel. so we didn't have to reedit sources of emgd-dkms. Stay tuned !!  :Very Happy: 

Cheers.

*P.S:*
Would you some more artworks for Natty ?  :Wink: 
I've created wallpapers for 1366x768 res. attached tar-ball had contained two wallpapers. one is dark purple (see in attached picture of my desktop), another is clean white and orange. I would be happy if you use them !!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Celebom

Hi,
i'm the developer of PixieLive, i'm testing EMGD-1.5.2 on my system, kernel-2.6.36 and xorg-1.9 and trying to get "mplayer -vo vaapi" to work.

I found that it works for h264 720p, but it doesn't for other formats nor bigger sizes.

Does mplayer-vaapi work for every format on Ubuntu? 

For tests i used big buck bunny videos, downloadable here in 4 different formats (MP4, h.264, ogg and MSMP4), and 3 different sizes.

Thank you, Celebom

----------


## Cheetah05

> Yes, there are still issues. The most serious one is, according to Intel devs, the EMGD driver is not intended for Ubuntu. If you want a Linux friendly device, I'd strongly recommend reconsidering the purchase.


Are there any timescales for things getting sorted or are intel not interested?

----------


## tista

Hi, all.

I've got to find to improve freakin' 2D performance on emgd !!  :Very Happy: 

gtkperf says:


```
GtkPerf 0.40 - Starting testing: Mon Feb  7 20:45:08 2011

GtkEntry - time:  0.46
GtkComboBox - time:  5.76
GtkComboBoxEntry - time:  4.58
GtkSpinButton - time:  0.74
GtkProgressBar - time:  0.49
GtkToggleButton - time:  1.86
GtkCheckButton - time:  1.34
GtkRadioButton - time:  2.59
GtkTextView - Add text - time:  2.33
GtkTextView - Scroll - time:  1.70
GtkDrawingArea - Lines - time:  2.83
GtkDrawingArea - Circles - time:  4.67
GtkDrawingArea - Text - time:  2.50
GtkDrawingArea - Pixbufs - time:  0.27
 --- 
Total time: 32.12
```

Try this settings.

* write this line into xorg.conf like this:
  (see red line.)


```

Section "Device"
    Identifier "IntelEMGD-0"
    Driver     "emgd"
    VendorName "Intel(R) DEG"
    BoardName  "Embedded Graphics"
#    BusID      "0:2:0"
    BusID      "00:02"
    Screen      0
    VideoRam    32768
    Option     "PcfVersion"            "1816"
    Option     "ConfigId"              "1"
    Option     "ALL/1/name"                   "VAIO-P"
    Option     "ALL/1/General/PortOrder"      "42000"
    Option     "ALL/1/General/DisplayConfig"  "1"
    Option     "ALL/1/General/DisplayDetect"  "0"
    Option     "ALL/1/General/Accel"          "0"
    Option     "ALL/1/General/DRI2"           "1"
    Option     "ALL/1/General/DRI"            "0"
    Option     "ALL/1/General/XVideo"         "1"
    Option     "ALL/1/General/XVideoBlend"    "0"
    Option     "ALL/1/General/XVideoMC"       "0"
    Option     "All/1/General/ShadowFB"       "0"
    Option     "All/1/General/TearFB"         "0"
```

Yes. we have to set it "disable" for 2D accel... :Sad: 


Check it out !!

*Caution !!*
if we set it disable, we couldn't use DRI2... so Compiz must be crashed.  :Sad: 
it would be a big deal.

*Caution !!*
also vaapi crashed ...  :Sad:  it needs XFree86-DRI. finally this trial was NOT good.  :Wink:

----------


## mikewhatever

> Are there any timescales for things getting sorted or are intel not interested?


Nope, no timescale whatsoever, and to make matters even worse, it's been like this since 2008. Don't take my word for it, have a look at some of the articles on gma500 and form your own opinion.
http://www.happyassassin.net/2009/01...youre-screwed/
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item&px=NzAyOQ
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item&px=ODQyMg

----------


## godfazr

> Hi,
> i'm the developer of PixieLive, i'm testing EMGD-1.5.2 on my system, kernel-2.6.36 and xorg-1.9 and trying to get "mplayer -vo vaapi" to work.
> 
> I found that it works for h264 720p, but it doesn't for other formats nor bigger sizes.
> 
> Does mplayer-vaapi work for every format on Ubuntu? 
> 
> For tests i used big buck bunny videos, downloadable here in 4 different formats (MP4, h.264, ogg and MSMP4), and 3 different sizes.
> 
> Thank you, Celebom


Hi Celebom. I've got normal playback of Big Buck Bunny in 1080p with mplayer-vaapi (in mp4 or h.264 format, don't remember for sure, filesize is about 157Mb), I used it for tests on psb and emgd - performance is same.
When playing non-hd video, e.g. usual  dvd-rip coded with XviD,  it's better to use -vo Xv for emgd and gl for psb drivers.
However, I'm having problems with audiostreams if there more than 1 in file - gnome-mplayer always set it to 2nd, even if you're trying to switch it manually.

----------


## Cheetah05

> Nope, no timescale whatsoever, and to make matters even worse, it's been like this since 2008. Don't take my word for it, have a look at some of the articles on gma500 and form your own opinion.
> http://www.happyassassin.net/2009/01...youre-screwed/
> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item&px=NzAyOQ
> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item&px=ODQyMg


I read someone that if you use an old version of Xorg you can get GMA 500 working correctly....is that right? (or did I misread). If that is the case, what are the disadvantages of using an old Xorg?

----------


## lucazade

> Hi, all.
> 
> I've got to find to improve freakin' 2D performance on emgd !! 
> 
> gtkperf says:
> 
> 
> ```
> GtkPerf 0.40 - Starting testing: Mon Feb  7 20:45:08 2011
> ...


Impressive... tried it, obviously!  :Whistle: 

I get 34sec with gtkperf but unfortunately vaapi and compiz are broken, I can confirm it... too bad!

so.. what's wrong with Accel? any idea?

----------


## MFonville

> Impressive... tried it, obviously! 
> 
> I get 34sec with gtkperf but unfortunately vaapi and compiz are broken, I can confirm it... too bad!
> 
> so.. what's wrong with Accel? any idea?


Maybe that is a question to take to the Intel Embedded forums. As in, even if they don't support Ubuntu they can still try to explain us why 2D performance is influenced this much. And how this should be solved.

----------


## mikewhatever

> I read someone that if you use an old version of Xorg you can get GMA 500 working correctly....is that right? (or did I misread). If that is the case, what are the disadvantages of using an old Xorg?


Try it and report back if you can figure it out.  :Razz: 
As long as everything work, there are no disadvantages, no matter which version of xorg, but I really have no idea what you are talking about. Can you be a little more specific.

----------


## lucazade

> Maybe that is a question to take to the Intel Embedded forums. As in, even if they don't support Ubuntu they can still try to explain us why 2D performance is influenced this much. And how this should be solved.


 :Smile:  correct!

otherwise I'll ask to the clairvoyant, here, under my house... looks like she knows more than Intel...LOL

any idea which xorg.conf is included in Meego IVI for gma500?

----------


## Cheetah05

> Try it and report back if you can figure it out. 
> As long as everything work, there are no disadvantages, no matter which version of xorg, but I really have no idea what you are talking about. Can you be a little more specific.


I may have misread what I was reading...

I was under the impression that the people at MeeGo or Jolicloud or something or other had it working fine on an older version of Xorg or Xserver or something or other.

----------


## tista

> Impressive... tried it, obviously! 
> 
> I get 34sec with gtkperf but unfortunately vaapi and compiz are broken, I can confirm it... too bad!
> 
> so.. what's wrong with Accel? any idea?


Hi, Luca.  :Wink: 

I think the reason "why accels doesn't work properly" wouldn't be "Accels" but "Accel Method". well known emgd had employed UXA accel, it still has damned disadvantages in Composited environments especially 2D renderings. but now already XAA was discontinued, and also many vendors had wiped EXA out. UXA is still alive method and future, too.

So we might have to improve UXA performance. however, we couldn't get sources of X drivers yet, only one who could do that is Intel, I think. unfortunately even if MeeGo, still was sucked with ugly UXA same as ours. by all means, Intel would have to fully scratch the codes in X accels (or Imagination Tech ?)... 

Regards.  :Very Happy: 

*P.S:*
does anyone already tried this option ?


```
export EMGD_VIDEO_SKIP_COLORKEY_FILL=1
```

this must be written in rc.local. and it had been documented in newer User Guide of Intel.  :Wink: 

User Guide

----------


## mikewhatever

> I may have misread what I was reading...
> 
> I was under the impression that the people at MeeGo or Jolicloud or something or other had it working fine on an older version of Xorg or Xserver or something or other.


Both Meego and Moblin before that had no support for gma500. It's in their release notes. Jolicloud is an Ubuntu derivative, don't think they've done anything we haven't seen. Ubuntu 9.04 and 9.10 had xserver 1.6 and 1.7, and the psb driver work ok, which was made possible through the efforts of the wonderful team of volunteers, but 9.04 is no longer supported and 9.10 will reach EOL in April 2011. If you want to use one of those on your new device, that's fine, most of the discussion now revolves around Ubuntu 10.04, 10.10 and 11.04 support.
The major complain we have is Intel has been refusing to provide support for any Linux distro, even its own Moblin/Meego, and if you want to use Linux on your device, I'd advise getting something with better supported hardware.

----------


## argonius

Hi all,

I've got Ubuntu 10.10 on my Nokia Booklet 3G. First I had installed the psb drivers, but video playback of h264 720p and even some non-HD XVid was choppy (using mplayer with vaapi). This was of course disappointing especially since playback on win7 works smoothly even for 1080p.

Yesterday I have replaced the psb drivers by EMGD and non-HD and 720p work fine now.  :Razz: 
 However I have some issues, I did not have with psb:
1. Brightness hot-keys do not work (added aspi_backlight=vendor to GRUB)
2. At boot and shutdown, the graphical Ubuntu splash is not shown, instead only a "text splash" is shown (I admit this isn't a tragedy really)

Any suggestion on how to solve the two issues?

Thanks
Christian

----------


## tista

> Hi all,
> 
> I've got Ubuntu 10.10 on my Nokia Booklet 3G. First I had installed the psb drivers, but video playback of h264 720p and even some non-HD XVid was choppy (using mplayer with vaapi). This was of course disappointing especially since playback on win7 works smoothly even for 1080p.
> 
> Yesterday I have replaced the psb drivers by EMGD and non-HD and 720p work fine now. 
>  However I have some issues, I did not have with psb:
> 1. Brightness hot-keys do not work (added aspi_backlight=vendor to GRUB)
> 2. At boot and shutdown, the graphical Ubuntu splash is not shown, instead only a "text splash" is shown (I admit this isn't a tragedy really)
> 
> ...


Hi, Argonius.

It seems your post looks strange a bit for me... :Confused: 
I didn't have any ideas why psb had such a beaten performance in video playback... I've never seen such issues, at least in our psb. and I did NOT use WxxDOWS for playback so I don't know.

then,
1. known issues. now we had got some similar issues in various hardware models. 1st, have you already tried acpi_listen ? 2nd, if you tried this script (you should replace values in line 26 to fit your hardware, run "lspci -nn | grep VGA"), let me know the results.
2. plymouth issues in Maverick would be almost same situation on psb (but Natty doesn't) by running uvesafb as KMS framebuffer. in case with my VAIO P, good splashed native res on uvesafb.

Cheers.

----------


## lucazade

> Hi, Luca. 
> 
> I think the reason "why accels doesn't work properly" wouldn't be "Accels" but "Accel Method". well known emgd had employed UXA accel, it still has damned disadvantages in Composited environments especially 2D renderings. but now already XAA was discontinued, and also many vendors had wiped EXA out. UXA is still alive method and future, too.
> 
> So we might have to improve UXA performance. however, we couldn't get sources of X drivers yet, only one who could do that is Intel, I think. unfortunately even if MeeGo, still was sucked with ugly UXA same as ours. by all means, Intel would have to fully scratch the codes in X accels (or Imagination Tech ?)... 
> 
> Regards. 
> 
> *P.S:*
> ...


Thanks for Userguide link.. i had only the specs update.
I'll give it a read and I'll try as well that export for vaapi.

about Uxa I've read some stuff and benchmark in Phoronix and yes poor performance are common to drivers based on uxa when composite is enabled. sad.

----------


## argonius

> It seems your post looks strange a bit for me...
> I didn't have any ideas why psb had such a beaten performance in video playback... I've never seen such issues, at least in our psb. and I did NOT use WxxDOWS for playback so I don't know.


Well, It is just what I have seen. Anyhow it's not the only reason why I switched to EMGD, with psb Xv playback doesn't work and thus the built-in webcam cannot be used. This works fine with EMGD.




> then,
> 1. known issues. now we had got some similar issues in various hardware models. 1st, have you already tried acpi_listen ? 2nd, if you tried this script (you should replace values in line 26 to fit your hardware, run "lspci -nn | grep VGA"), let me know the results.


No, I have not tried acpi_listen. What can I do with it? Sorry for this dumb question but I am not really a Linux expert (yet  :Wink: ). I shall try the script and run lspci when back at home, I'll let you know the results.




> 2. plymouth issues in Maverick would be almost same situation on psb (but Natty doesn't) by running uvesafb as KMS framebuffer. in case with my VAIO P, good splashed native res on uvesafb.


Frankly, I don't understand anything.  :Question:  Most likely not your fault though. What is plymouth? What is uvesafb? How would I run it? I did have the splash with psb drivers.

Thanks for your support and in advance I thank you for your patience...

Cheers
Christian

----------


## tista

> Thanks for Userguide link.. i had only the specs update.
> I'll give it a read and I'll try as well that export for vaapi.
> 
> about Uxa I've read some stuff and benchmark in Phoronix and yes poor performance are common to drivers based on uxa when composite is enabled. sad.


You're welcome, Luca.  :Wink: 

I really worried about your busy.. so 1st-step I think is "show this link in our instruction page for emgd". maybe that would be easy !  :Very Happy: 

and also sad... about UXA. I'm also wondering why Intel hadn't remained compatibilities within UXA and EXA for emgd in User Domain (we knew the performance was well such as psb & EXA)... or Intel should have to develop like a libdrm for emgd (as if it needed). there's "nothing" to be perfect in their works... everything's "half-baked"  :Sad:

----------


## tista

> No, I have not tried acpi_listen. What can I do with it? Sorry for this dumb question but I am not really a Linux expert (yet ). I shall try the script and run lspci when back at home, I'll let you know the results.
> 
> 
> Frankly, I don't understand anything.  Most likely not your fault though. What is plymouth? What is uvesafb? How would I run it? I did have the splash with psb drivers.
> 
> Thanks for your support and in advance I thank you for your patience...
> 
> Cheers
> Christian


oops! forgive me.  :Very Happy: 

at first, it seems I have to explain for some words.
[plymouth] = boot splash manager in user space employed by Ubuntu and Fedora.
[uvesafb] = general purpose vesa framebuffer driver in "non-X" environments (like Virtual Terminal, Boot Splash, and more).
[KMS] = Kernel Mode Settings. we have two regions in graphic drivers. one is kernel space. another is user space. in past, we use only user space like "X drivers". but now, we need both. kernel also has to handle graphic drivers like some other devices. so we also published "Kernel Drivers = Kernel Module (dkms)".

and then, you wouldn't have to check acpi_listen because psb already get it successfully, yes my mistakes. :Wink: 

Is it enough ?
Cheers.

----------


## mikewhatever

> Hi all,
> 
> I've got Ubuntu 10.10 on my Nokia Booklet 3G. First I had installed the psb drivers, but video playback of h264 720p and even some non-HD XVid was choppy (using mplayer with vaapi). This was of course disappointing especially since playback on win7 works smoothly even for 1080p.


I've noticed that mplayer-vaapi can handle some videos much better then the others, probably depending on the video codec and possibly other factors. A relative of mine has a gma500 netbook with W7, and he keeps complaining that most non-hd videos play with noticeable stops, while some hd videos play well. Given the immaturity of the driver, this shouldn't come across as a huge surprise.





> Yesterday I have replaced the psb drivers by EMGD and non-HD and 720p work fine now. 
>  However I have some issues, I did not have with psb:
> 1. Brightness hot-keys do not work (added aspi_backlight=vendor to GRUB)


The *acpi_backlight=vendor* workaround is known to work for the Dell mini 10 and EEEPC netbooks, and seems to depend on the presence of the compal_laptop module. Check if you have that module loaded with *lsmod | grep compal_laptop*. If it's loaded, edit /etc/default/grub so that the end result is as follows for the relevant line:


```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi_backlight=vendor quiet splash"
```

...run *sudo update-grub* after saving the changes. If the module is not present, don't bother with that workaround, it won't work. Hopefully people will find a way to adjust brightness eventually, but meanwhile, welcome to the backyard of Intel hardware support.




> 2. At boot and shutdown, the graphical Ubuntu splash is not shown, instead only a "text splash" is shown (I admit this isn't a tragedy really)
> ...


Add the following two lines to /etc/grub/default


```
GRUB_GFXMODE=1366x768
GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep
```

...substitute your native resolution in the first line, and run 'sudo update-grub' after saving the changes.

----------


## yvesdm3000

> I've noticed that mplayer-vaapi can handle some videos much better then the others, probably depending on the video codec and possibly other factors. A relative of mine has a gma500 netbook with W7, and he keeps complaining that most non-hd videos play with noticeable stops, while some hd videos play well. Given the immaturity of the driver, this shouldn't come across as a huge surprise.


Don't forget it can also be the silicon. If the GPU can only decode specific codecs other codecs will have to be decoded in CPU and our ATOM cpu's aren't really up to that task.
As for the resolution, there seems to be an accelerated function that can scale video in our old poulsbo driver....

-Yves

----------


## jbernardo

> Don't forget it can also be the silicon. If the GPU can only decode specific codecs other codecs will have to be decoded in CPU and our ATOM cpu's aren't really up to that task.
> As for the resolution, there seems to be an accelerated function that can scale video in our old poulsbo driver....
> 
> -Yves


Hi Yves!
As usual, the problems here are lack of time and of expertise... I've already tried a couple of times to see what would be needed to fix the EXA_MIXED support in the psb driver, but got lost quickly. Can't even seem to find an example of a exa_mixed driver structure when I google for it. And since you seem to even be busier than me, I'm afraid this won't get fixed soon, unless we start a bounty or something to attract a skilled X developer. Or to pay you so you can afford to take a few days off to work on the driver...  :Razz:

----------


## yvesdm3000

> Hi Yves!
> As usual, the problems here are lack of time and of expertise... I've already tried a couple of times to see what would be needed to fix the EXA_MIXED support in the psb driver, but got lost quickly. Can't even seem to find an example of a exa_mixed driver structure when I google for it. And since you seem to even be busier than me, I'm afraid this won't get fixed soon, unless we start a bounty or something to attract a skilled X developer. Or to pay you so you can afford to take a few days off to work on the driver...


I guess you mean to fix the Xv support?

The only thing that needs to be done is to fix the pointer into the framebuffer. Something that was easy in xorg 1.4 but on later versions of EXA, they ripped that part away (you can easily find the part since its the patch that fixes the Xv-hang). It means someone should go and try to write code to retrieve that pointer or write something else to do the Xv compositing since I'm not sure the way they did it was the right way: most pixmaps don't have such a pointer anymore except the desktop one (look for the PINNED flag) so we need new code that shows the Xv frames onto the pixmap...

And now with emgd, I'm not sure if we should still work on fixing that Xv bug? I'm more interested in trying to get the imagination libraries working and build a totally new EXA driver on top of those OpenGL libraries with old PSB as a template. I'm curious how far we could take such a thing...

In any case, I've installed my second Archos 9 now with Ubuntu 10.10, it's ready for some fun.

-Yves

----------


## jbernardo

> I guess you mean to fix the Xv support?
> 
> The only thing that needs to be done is to fix the pointer into the framebuffer. Something that was easy in xorg 1.4 but on later versions of EXA, they ripped that part away (you can easily find the part since its the patch that fixes the Xv-hang). It means someone should go and try to write code to retrieve that pointer or write something else to do the Xv compositing since I'm not sure the way they did it was the right way: most pixmaps don't have such a pointer anymore except the desktop one (look for the PINNED flag) so we need new code that shows the Xv frames onto the pixmap...


I believe you, but even this is way out of my depth...  :Smile: 




> And now with emgd, I'm not sure if we should still work on fixing that Xv bug? I'm more interested in trying to get the imagination libraries working and build a totally new EXA driver on top of those OpenGL libraries with old PSB as a template. I'm curious how far we could take such a thing...


I've been thinking of that ever since I found out that Imagination had a openGL SDK available, but as I said I don't have the skills or the time to develop them...  :Sad: 
I think that besides the PSB driver, there was another one, something from the maemo repositories, with only kernel and 2D that was completely open source, but I can't find any references to it. It might be a better starting point than PSB...

----------


## argonius

> oops! forgive me. 
> 
> at first, it seems I have to explain for some words.
> [plymouth] = boot splash manager in user space employed by Ubuntu and Fedora.
> [uvesafb] = general purpose vesa framebuffer driver in "non-X" environments (like Virtual Terminal, Boot Splash, and more).
> [KMS] = Kernel Mode Settings. we have two regions in graphic drivers. one is kernel space. another is user space. in past, we use only user space like "X drivers". but now, we need both. kernel also has to handle graphic drivers like some other devices. so we also published "Kernel Drivers = Kernel Module (dkms)".
> 
> and then, you wouldn't have to check acpi_listen because psb already get it successfully, yes my mistakes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this glossary  :Smile: 

I have checked acpi_listen, however when I press the brightness keys Fn+F7 / Fn+F8 (or any other Fn+Fx combination) nothing is displayed.

I did try the script you were referring to, there I was able to change the brightness

Finally here is the lspci output:


```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller [8086:8108] (rev 07)
```




> Check if you have that module loaded with *lsmod | grep compal_laptop*.


This module is not loaded.

Any idea? 




> ```
> GRUB_GFXMODE=1366x768
> GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep
> ```
> 
> ...substitute your native resolution in  the first line, and run 'sudo update-grub' after saving the  changes.


Yes, this fixed the splash screen issue, thanks.

Christian

----------


## muadibthefighter

> Thanks for this glossary 
> 
> I have checked acpi_listen, however when I press the brightness keys Fn+F7 / Fn+F8 (or any other Fn+Fx combination) nothing is displayed.
> 
> I did try the script you were referring to, there I was able to change the brightness
> 
> Finally here is the lspci output:
> 
> 
> ...


This worked for me as well. Thanks guys. You always make my day  :Smile:  

Is there someone designated to update the wiki site? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...boAlternatives

The information on the site for:

GRUB_GFXMODE=1366x768
GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep
is incorrect. It actually causes windows on my Dell Mini10 not to boot. Forces it to go to PXE boot, very strange.

BTW, has anyone successfully used fbdev for X with the GMA500 on 10.10? I had issues .

----------


## lucazade

> This worked for me as well. Thanks guys. You always make my day  
> 
> Is there someone designated to update the wiki site? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...boAlternatives
> 
> The information on the site for:
> 
> GRUB_GFXMODE=1366x768
> GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep
> is incorrect. It actually causes windows on my Dell Mini10 not to boot. Forces it to go to PXE boot, very strange.
> ...


In the page you linked the info are:

GRUB_GFXMODE=1366x768x32
GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1366x768x32

and not "keep".

"keep" option is useful for other stuff, not for the 915resolution fix.

and by the way here works good... let me know which should be the correct one for you.
no issues also for fbdev.

(it doesn't work for you because you haven't read correctly the 915 resolution fix, which is needed by fbdev to detect correct lcd resolution..)

----------


## muadibthefighter

> In the page you linked the info are:
> 
> GRUB_GFXMODE=1366x768x32
> GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1366x768x32
> 
> and not "keep".
> 
> "keep" option is useful for other stuff, not for the 915resolution fix.
> 
> ...


Thanks for info. I'll give it another go  :Smile: 

Mike

----------


## zehjotkah

Hi everyone!

I'm still using Ubuntu on my Booklet, just to let you know how good your work works.  :Wink: 

Is there a way to enable the video preview in pitivi (I think it is using gstreamer) or is there a basic video editing program using vaapi?

edit: maybe this PPA would help? https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/cutting-edge-multimedia
They claim that gstreamer is updated, but I don't know if it's updated to support vaapi...

edit2: or this: http://www.splitted-desktop.com/~gbeauchesne/
there it says, that it's gstreamer with vaapi.

Don't know if this would work. What do you think?

Thanks!

----------


## dibujante

What's the overall maturity and functionality of the EMGD ppa vs the psb ppa? I don't know much about linux driver hacking (although I'd be interested in learning more) but I have a mostly functional MSI Wind U110 with psb - is there functionality I'd be missing out on by not switching to EMGD?

----------


## tista

@jbernardo

now is there anyone who have maintained psb resources except for you ? especially psb-kernel-source it seems some lack of compatibilities with Natty 2.6.38... and also Xorg 1.10... and then I have much time to try it out, so is there anything I could do with it ? or any other programmers already go ?

Best Regards.  :Wink:

----------


## jbernardo

@tista: I did packaging mostly... Applied patches developed by others, tested them, and then released the packages in the ppa. Luca also does the same, I think. The couple of patches I did were trivial.
You'd better ask Luca, he is playing with Natty on his netbook.

----------


## tista

> @tista: I did packaging mostly... Applied patches developed by others, tested them, and then released the packages in the ppa. Luca also does the same, I think. The couple of patches I did were trivial.
> You'd better ask Luca, he is playing with Natty on his netbook.


Thanks, jbernardo.  :Wink: 

@Luca

What's up psb ?  :Very Happy: 
did you already work it successfully ?

Cheers.

----------


## lucazade

> Thanks, jbernardo. 
> 
> @Luca
> 
> What's up psb ? 
> did you already work it successfully ?
> 
> Cheers.


JBernardo is right.
Yes there was a problem with 2.6.38 with psb (agp error) and with xorg 1.10 (3D didn't seem to work).. 
but i tried only with xorg 1.9.99 for xorg-edgers ppa... so we should try to package again with official release.

look at this new ppa..
packages are currently building:
https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/psb110/+packages

----------


## tista

> JBernardo is right.
> Yes there was a problem with 2.6.38 with psb (agp error) and with xorg 1.10 (3D didn't seem to work).. 
> but i tried only with xorg 1.9.99 for xorg-edgers ppa... so we should try to package again with official release.
> 
> look at this new ppa..
> packages are currently building:
> https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/psb110/+packages


Thanks Luca.  :Wink: 

then I could understand the fact still dkms had remained "as is"... so at first I would try to building it.  :Very Happy:  it seems hard works. agp_memory and drm are very important stuffs I know. but now we already had moved to agp_pages, right ? so I should scratch some codes... oh god...

recently many drivers are shifting to kmalloc from vmalloc. but my skills couldn't do that, forgive me (yeah really nightmare !!).

Cheers.  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> Thanks Luca. 
> 
> then I could understand the fact still dkms had remained "as is"... so at first I would try to building it.  it seems hard works. agp_memory and drm are very important stuffs I know. but now we already had moved to agp_pages, right ? so I should scratch some codes... oh god...
> 
> recently many drivers are shifting to kmalloc from vmalloc. but my skills couldn't do that, forgive me (yeah really nightmare !!).
> 
> Cheers.


looks like now psb-kernel-source build ok against 2.6.38-rc2 (rc1 was the agp broken one)

the problem now is in xorg-xserver-psb:
http://launchpadlibrarian.net/638474...TOBUILD.txt.gz

the fix should be this one:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=2822

----------


## lucazade

Update:
PSB drivers are compiled for Natty (kernel 2.6.38 and xorg 1.10)
https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/psb110

only libva (sds version) is broken.. but at this time i think it is not so important..
we should check before if all the other stuff works correctly (2d and 3d)
anyway any hint for libva is appreciated.. here is failed log:
http://launchpadlibrarian.net/638491...TOBUILD.txt.gz

who want to try psb drivers on natty?  :Capital Razz: 
(if something will explode you know it could be my fault!)

----------


## tista

> looks like now psb-kernel-source build ok against 2.6.38-rc2 (rc1 was the agp broken one)
> 
> the problem now is in xorg-xserver-psb:
> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/638474...TOBUILD.txt.gz
> 
> the fix should be this one:
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=2822


what an idiot I am...  :Wink: 
alright. I would try to running psb.

Crepi il lupo! Luca.  :Very Happy:

----------


## lucazade

> what an idiot I am... 
> alright. I would try to running psb.
> 
> Crepi il lupo! Luca.


tista is already fixed.. ppa is ready !
but i don't know if it works.. i've to try it yet

----------


## tista

> Thanks for this glossary 
> 
> I have checked acpi_listen, however when I press the brightness keys Fn+F7 / Fn+F8 (or any other Fn+Fx combination) nothing is displayed.
> 
> I did try the script you were referring to, there I was able to change the brightness
> 
> Finally here is the lspci output:
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't still have any other workarounds for Hotkeys. so you might assign that script to Metacity/Compiz shortcut keys like me. the sony_laptop module I have used also has hotkey issues on emgd.

Cheers.

P.S: that script would also accept the values with PCI BusID... if so, the codes we handle would be more simple one. :Wink:

----------


## tista

> tista is already fixed.. ppa is ready !
> but i don't know if it works.. i've to try it yet


Lucaaaaa... :Sad: 

I had built failed dkms with 2.6.38-2-generic.
http://paste.ubuntu.com/564904/ (oh sorry in Japanese!  :Wink: )

----------


## lucazade

> Lucaaaaa...
> 
> I had built failed dkms with 2.6.38-2-generic.
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564904/ (oh sorry in Japanese! )


ugh..  :Neutral: 
yes, this is the agp error I was telling you and 
I tought it was no more present.

MFonville and me checked at this error but we haven't found a solution
look at the posts in this page:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=2832

have you got any idea how to fix it?

----------


## tista

> ugh.. 
> yes, this is the agp error I was telling you and 
> I tought it was no more present.
> 
> MFonville and me checked at this error but we haven't found a solution
> look at the posts in this page:
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=2832
> 
> have you got any idea how to fix it?


@Luca and MFonville

I would also try to fix this after...
Oh I should go back to emgd in hurry before X was killed !!  :Very Happy: 

Cheers.

*P.S:*
at first, try these binaries (psb.ko & drm_psb.ko) for 2.6.38-2-generic !!  :Very Happy: 
now I'm sorting my sources for diff. 
well known my works were always dirty, you know ?  :Wink: 
I don't know which they work or not...

Cheers.

----------


## lucazade

> @Luca and MFonville
> 
> I would also try to fix this after...
> Oh I should go back to emgd in hurry before X was killed !! 
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> *P.S:*
> at first, try these binaries (psb.ko & drm_psb.ko) for 2.6.38-2-generic !! 
> ...


Tista

I'm trying to insert these modules inside 2.6.38 but without luck
i've copied psb.ko and drm-psb.ko in /lib/modules/2.6.38-2-generic/updates/dkms
but when i try to startx it says cannot find psb and drm-psb modules?
modprobe fails to find modules.

how to try them?

----------


## MFonville

> Tista
> 
> I'm trying to insert these modules inside 2.6.38 but without luck
> i've copied psb.ko and drm-psb.ko in /lib/modules/2.6.38-2-generic/updates/dkms
> but when i try to startx it says cannot find psb and drm-psb modules?
> modprobe fails to find modules.
> 
> how to try them?


Did you run depmod?

----------


## lucazade

> Did you run depmod?


tried it now (with full path)
unfortunately startx still says cannot find these modules :/

----------


## MFonville

> tried it now (with full path)
> unfortunately startx still says cannot find these modules :/


Bweh :S

Last idea from my side: maybe try inserting the module with insmod?

----------


## lucazade

> Bweh :S
> 
> Last idea from my side: maybe try inserting the module with insmod?


already tried  :Very Happy: 
nothing.. really don't know!

----------


## yvesdm3000

depmod -a ?

-Yves

----------


## yvesdm3000

Should VAAPI work on stock 10.10 with all PPA drivers?



```
user@tabletpc:~/Videos$ export GMA500_WORKAROUND=yes&&mplayer -vo vaapi -va vaapi V.2009.S02E01.720p.HDTV.x264-2HD.mkv 
MPlayer UNKNOWN-4.4.5 (C) 2000-2011 MPlayer Team
mplayer: could not connect to socket
mplayer: No such file or directory
Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.

Playing V.2009.S02E01.720p.HDTV.x264-2HD.mkv.
libavformat file format detected.
[matroska,webm @ 0x9ced4c0] Estimating duration from bitrate, this may be inaccurate
[lavf] stream 0: video (h264), -vid 0
[lavf] stream 1: audio (ac3), -aid 0
VIDEO:  [H264]  1280x720  0bpp  24.000 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)
Load subtitles in ./
libva: libva version 0.31.1-sds1
libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
libva: Trying to open /usr/lib/va/drivers/psb_drv_video.so


MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: preinit_libvo
- MPlayer crashed by bad usage of CPU/FPU/RAM.
  Recompile MPlayer with --enable-debug and make a 'gdb' backtrace and
  disassembly. Details in DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports_what.html#bugreports_crash.
- MPlayer crashed. This shouldn't happen.
  It can be a bug in the MPlayer code _or_ in your drivers _or_ in your
  gcc version. If you think it's MPlayer's fault, please read
  DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports.html and follow the instructions there. We can't and
  won't help unless you provide this information when reporting a possible bug.
user@tabletpc:~/Videos$
```

-Yves

----------


## vivaeltopo

I don't want to disturb your little diskussion, but i just installed the new version of flash (10.2) and i got working fullscreen support in flash videos.
I hope it works for you too  :Smile: 
So happy right now.

----------


## yvesdm3000

And this is the output of vlc:



```
user@tabletpc:~$ vlc
VLC media player 1.1.4 The Luggage (revision exported)
Blocked: call to unsetenv("DBUS_ACTIVATION_ADDRESS")
Blocked: call to unsetenv("DBUS_ACTIVATION_BUS_TYPE")
[0x90ed914] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.
Blocked: call to setlocale(6, "")
Blocked: call to sigaction(17, 0xb73ff0d4, 0xb73ff048)
Warning: call to signal(13, 0x1)
Warning: call to signal(13, 0x1)
Warning: call to srand(1297535061)
Warning: call to rand()
Blocked: call to setlocale(6, "")

(process:1723): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
    Using the fallback 'C' locale.
Warning: call to signal(13, 0x1)
Warning: call to signal(13, 0x1)
Blocked: call to setlocale(6, "")
 m_el[mi_level] == NULL
 arrrrrrrrrrrrrg Up cannot escape itself
 m_el[mi_level] == NULL
 arrrrrrrrrrrrrg Up cannot escape itself
libva: libva version 0.31.1-sds1
libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
libva: Trying to open /usr/lib/va/drivers/psb_drv_video.so
Blocked: call to setenv("_PX_CONFIG_ORDER", "", 1)
libva: va_openDriver() returns 0
[0x97da47c] avcodec decoder: Using VA API version 0.31 for hardware decoding.
Blocked: call to setenv("_PX_CONFIG_ORDER", "", 1)
Floating point exception
user@tabletpc:~$
```

Something seems to be wrong with my VAAPI support, altough this is a pretty fresh installation of 10.10 and regular poulsbo PSB driver.
Do you guys keep your systems up-to-date from ubuntu or do you leave old packages (like an xorg update i've installed) ?

-Yves

----------


## tista

> Tista
> 
> I'm trying to insert these modules inside 2.6.38 but without luck
> i've copied psb.ko and drm-psb.ko in /lib/modules/2.6.38-2-generic/updates/dkms
> but when i try to startx it says cannot find psb and drm-psb modules?
> modprobe fails to find modules.
> 
> how to try them?


oh sorry Luca....  :Wink: 
maybe that modules had been broken ...
build was successful, but some functions died.  :Sad: 

I'm continuing to.

Regards.

*P.S:*
1. I think we already didn't need this functions in drm_agpsupport.c:line 641:


```
_agpsupport.c 
--- drm_agpsupport.c.org	2011-02-10 08:09:44.076850775 +0900
+++ drm_agpsupport.c	2011-02-10 08:10:57.461214665 +0900
@@ -641,7 +641,7 @@
 }
 EXPORT_SYMBOL(psb_drm_agp_init_ttm);
 
-#if LINUX_VERSION_CODE >= KERNEL_VERSION(2,6,25)
+#if LINUX_VERSION_CODE <= KERNEL_VERSION(2,6,37)
 void psb_drm_agp_flush_chipset(struct drm_device *dev)
 {
 	agp_flush_chipset(dev->agp->bridge);
```

2. we should replace this function in drm_fb.c:line 989:


```
--- psb_drv.c.org	2011-02-10 08:31:22.655290080 +0900
+++ psb_drv.c	2011-02-10 08:16:22.510826499 +0900
@@ -989,7 +989,7 @@
 		 .owner = THIS_MODULE,
 		 .open = psb_drm_open,
 		 .release = psb_release,
-		 .ioctl = psb_drm_ioctl,
+		 .unlocked_ioctl = psb_drm_ioctl,
 		 .mmap = psb_drm_mmap,
 		 .poll = psb_poll,
 		 .fasync = psb_drm_fasync,
```

----------


## yvesdm3000

OK I removed the EMGD repository, removed mplayer and reinstalled mplayer and now it seems to work.

We'll have to be careful with the 2 drivers mixed ...

-Yves

----------


## lucazade

tried with depmod -a and now modules seems to be loaded
thanks Yves for the suggestion (happy you solved vaapi issue).

unfortunately i get only a black screen... xorg.0.log doesn't look good  :Smile: 
looks like psb module is loaded but drm_psb cannot open it.

thanks Tista for taking care of it.. hope your diff is good,
c is not my language  :Smile:

----------


## tista

> tried with depmod -a and now modules seems to be loaded
> thanks Yves for the suggestion (happy you solved vaapi issue).
> 
> unfortunately i get only a black screen... xorg.0.log doesn't look good 
> looks like psb module is loaded but drm_psb cannot open it.
> 
> thanks Tista for taking care of it.. hope your diff is good,
> c is not my language


It seems my drivers would have been broken in catch&release of framebuffer... yes, now I'm resolving them.  :Wink: 
but some sem() needs definitions about own structs. oops.  :Sad: 

Crepi il lupo!  :Very Happy: 


*P.S:*
I've got to resolve framebuffer issues, I hope !!  :Wink: 



```
--- psb_fb.c.org	2011-02-10 08:38:12.241321105 +0900
+++ psb_fb.c	2011-02-10 09:35:37.046402975 +0900
@@ -32,6 +32,8 @@
 #include <linux/init.h>
 #include <linux/console.h>
 
+#include <generated/autoconf.h>
+
 #include "drmP.h"
 #include "drm.h"
 #include "drm_crtc.h"
@@ -869,14 +871,24 @@
 	return ret;
 }
 
+// Function to check ownership of spinlocks.
+#if defined(CONFIG_PREEMPT_RT)
+#define RT_MUTEX_OWNER_MASKALL  3UL
+static inline struct task_struct *rt_mutex_owner(struct rt_mutex *lock)
+{
+    return (struct task_struct *)
+     ((unsigned long)lock->owner & ~RT_MUTEX_OWNER_MASKALL);
+}
+#endif
+
 int psbfb_kms_off_ioctl(struct drm_device *dev, void *data,
 			struct drm_file *file_priv)
 {
 	int ret;
 
-	acquire_console_sem();
+	console_lock();
 	ret = psbfb_kms_off(dev, 0);
-	release_console_sem();
+	console_unlock();
 
 	return ret;
 }
@@ -953,9 +965,9 @@
 {
 	int ret;
 
-	acquire_console_sem();
+	console_lock();
 	ret = psbfb_kms_on(dev, 0);
-	release_console_sem();
+	console_unlock();
 #ifdef SII_1392_WA
 	if((SII_1392 != 1) || (drm_psb_no_fb==0))
 		psb_drm_disable_unused_functions(dev);
@@ -967,16 +979,16 @@
 
 void psbfb_suspend(struct drm_device *dev)
 {
-	acquire_console_sem();
+	console_lock();
 	psbfb_kms_off(dev, 1);
-	release_console_sem();
+	console_unlock();
 }
 
 void psbfb_resume(struct drm_device *dev)
 {
-	acquire_console_sem();
+	console_lock();
 	psbfb_kms_on(dev, 1);
-	release_console_sem();
+	console_unlock();
 #ifdef SII_1392_WA
 	if((SII_1392 != 1) || (drm_psb_no_fb==0))
 		psb_drm_disable_unused_functions(dev);
```

*P.S:2:*

@Luca

Try again new drivers at rev02 !!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tista

> It seems my drivers would have been broken in catch&release of framebuffer... yes, now I'm resolving them. 
> but some sem() needs definitions about own structs. oops. 
> 
> Crepi il lupo! 
> 
> 
> *P.S:*
> I've got to resolve framebuffer issues, I hope !! 
> 
> ...


Oh god, still X had been broken.  :Sad: 
but in Natty, we might have to purge "poulsbo" kernel module for psb.ko. so I tried to edit blacklist.conf to avoid it and then probing successful psb in manually.  :Very Happy: 

and I've found that xpsb module has still "compiled version 1.6" ??? see attached log of mine. I also think the reason of fail would be xorg drivers.

----------


## tista

> Oh god, still X had been broken. 
> but in Natty, we might have to purge "poulsbo" kernel module for psb.ko. so I tried to edit blacklist.conf to avoid it and then probing successful psb in manually. 
> 
> and I've found that xpsb module has still "compiled version 1.6" ??? see attached log of mine. I also think the reason of fail would be xorg drivers.


*P.S:*
I was wrong.... it seems the bad is "kernel module".  :Sad:  I've confirmed it by using downgraded Xorg 1.9.0 and psb Maverick drivers on Natty. so until we solve this issues, we should freeze our psb110, or experts only.  :Wink: 

I'm also continuing to solve that.

----------


## lucazade

> *P.S:*
> I was wrong.... it seems the bad is "kernel module".  I've confirmed it by using downgraded Xorg 1.9.0 and psb Maverick drivers on Natty. so until we solve this issues, we should freeze our psb110, or experts only. 
> 
> I'm also continuing to solve that.


what a pity! I'll try to search something, dunno.
Anyway Xpsb is compiled for xorg 1.6 because is our beloved blob  :Smile: 

Luca

----------


## godfazr

> I don't want to disturb your little diskussion, but i just installed the new version of flash (10.2) and i got working fullscreen support in flash videos.
> I hope it works for you too 
> So happy right now.


What do you mean under "fullscreen support"? Do you mean fullscreen playback of flash on psb driver, or normal playback speed on emgd driver? Didn't try first, but on emgd I still have slideshow for 480p and higher, even 360p is slow (flash version 10.2 r512)

----------


## nachtfalter

> Hi all,
> 
> I've got Ubuntu 10.10 on my Nokia Booklet 3G. First I had installed the psb drivers, but video playback of h264 720p and even some non-HD XVid was choppy (using mplayer with vaapi). This was of course disappointing especially since playback on win7 works smoothly even for 1080p.
> 
> Yesterday I have replaced the psb drivers by EMGD and non-HD and 720p work fine now. 
>  However I have some issues, I did not have with psb:
> 1. Brightness hot-keys do not work (added aspi_backlight=vendor to GRUB)
> 2. At boot and shutdown, the graphical Ubuntu splash is not shown, instead only a "text splash" is shown (I admit this isn't a tragedy really)
> 
> ...


I also use emgd on the booklet 3G. In order to resolve the brightness key issue I wrote my own brightness control module from the psb sources. I've attached the source.

----------


## lucazade

This is wonderful:

The Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller is under the Video category and is contained in the certified systems below.

http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/...108:8086-VIDEO

Ubuntu releases:
10.10
9.10

with our work, obviously... LOL

----------


## ddumanis

Hi, has anyone gotten any of these new drivers to work with XV video (i.e. get Skype and Cheese to work)?

I'm really on the verge of going back to XP on this machine, as much as I hate to say it. I can't find any news about Ubuntu or the latest Jolicloud (1.1) or any other distro getting XV video to work on Poulsbo.

Any good news appreciated!

----------


## lucazade

> Hi, has anyone gotten any of these new drivers to work with XV video (i.e. get Skype and Cheese to work)?
> 
> I'm really on the verge of going back to XP on this machine, as much as I hate to say it. I can't find any news about Ubuntu or the latest Jolicloud (1.1) or any other distro getting XV video to work on Poulsbo.
> 
> Any good news appreciated!


PSB drivers have broken XV support, EMGD instead support XV well (cheese, skype, totem...)
look at my signature for EMGD ppa and instruction.

----------


## fanum

When testing the newest daily builds of meego (taken from here: http://repo.meego.com/MeeGo/builds/1.1.90/ ) I am unable to find an xorg.conf. It apparently does not use one by default, like ubuntu as of the last several releases. I am assuming that since it generates it, or its settings while booting based on hardware, it must be stored somewhere. Does anyone know of a method to find out what settings would be in it? My netbook is a Viliv S7, and does not like the xorg.conf included with the ppa install script, so I am trying to find out what settings I should use (no windows xp partition to run CED).

Also, the standard netbook meego image is definitely not using emgd (its vesa according to the xorg log) and it is incredibly slow to respond. It take several seconds to even respond to a mouse click. However the IVI image (the one made for vehicles) is quite responsive, and definitely running the new emgd drivers.

----------


## ddumanis

> PSB drivers have broken XV support, EMGD instead support XV well (cheese, skype, totem...)
> look at my signature for EMGD ppa and instruction.


Thanks Lucazade, I'll check it out!

----------


## lucazade

> When testing the newest daily builds of meego (taken from here: http://repo.meego.com/MeeGo/builds/1.1.90/ ) I am unable to find an xorg.conf. It apparently does not use one by default, like ubuntu as of the last several releases. I am assuming that since it generates it, or its settings while booting based on hardware, it must be stored somewhere. Does anyone know of a method to find out what settings would be in it? My netbook is a Viliv S7, and does not like the xorg.conf included with the ppa install script, so I am trying to find out what settings I should use (no windows xp partition to run CED).
> 
> Also, the standard netbook meego image is definitely not using emgd (its vesa according to the xorg log) and it is incredibly slow to respond. It take several seconds to even respond to a mouse click. However the IVI image (the one made for vehicles) is quite responsive, and definitely running the new emgd drivers.


I'm downloading an image to see how emgd works in meego.. probably xorg.conf is not necessary because gfx card and monitor are automatically detected by default from distro (like nouveau and ati drivers in Ubuntu, they works w/o xorg.conf).

there is a special xorg.conf file available in previous page in this thread for vaio, probably it could help you.

did you look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log in Meego to see if it use particular settings?

----------


## mikewhatever

> This is wonderful:
> 
> The Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller is under the Video category and is contained in the certified systems below.
> 
> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/...108:8086-VIDEO
> 
> Ubuntu releases:
> 10.10
> 9.10
> ...


Cracking!
How can they certify something that's unsupported by the vendor?

----------


## fanum

> I'm downloading an image to see how emgd works in meego.. probably xorg.conf is not necessary because gfx card and monitor are automatically detected by default from distro (like nouveau and ati drivers in Ubuntu, they works w/o xorg.conf).
> 
> there is a special xorg.conf file available in previous page in this thread for vaio, probably it could help you.
> 
> did you look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log in Meego to see if it use particular settings?


Are you referring to the experimental xorg.conf you posted a link to a couple of days ago? I was able to make EMGD "usable" using that one (while I was not able with the stock one from the script). It is definitely not ideal, because my hardware seems quite different from the vaio. The difference that seemed to help in the new one is setting the vertical and horizontal entries in addition to the modes. It allowed me to get the proper resolution, but have not had time to figure out what all is still in there that does not apply to my hardware. 

I did look in the xorg log, but the lack of a good text editor in the ivi version (the only one using emgd), made if slightly difficult to analyse. My ext4 partition was not recognised so I was unable to copy it to my harddrive. Im downloading the newest one from today now (the one i tested was a couple of days old), and will copy the log out of that one. 

On a separate note, I was able to get CED to run in Wine (Crossover office actually, but wine could probably be configured to run it also), but could not detect anything properly or write any settings (presumably because its a compatibility layer, and not actually a windows install). Do you guys think that is a lost cause, or should I continue to see if I can get CED functional in Linux?

----------


## tista

@fanum

I'm a man who had posted the "Experimental xorg.conf" for VAIO P.

----------


## tista

> Cracking!
> How can they certify something that's unsupported by the vendor?


Hi, Mike.  :Wink: 

I'm also wondering how they do ?  :Confused: 
already POR was turned on ? but I had not got any response from Intel...

----------


## fanum

> @fanum
> 
> I'm a man who had posted the "Experimental xorg.conf" for VAIO P.


Oops, sorry about that. Thanks again, that was the only one I could use at all. With some heavy editing.

----------


## fanum

> I'm downloading an image to see how emgd works in meego.. probably xorg.conf is not necessary because gfx card and monitor are automatically detected by default from distro (like nouveau and ati drivers in Ubuntu, they works w/o xorg.conf).
> 
> there is a special xorg.conf file available in previous page in this thread for vaio, probably it could help you.
> 
> did you look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log in Meego to see if it use particular settings?


So it looks like i was using tista's xorg.conf, do you have a link to the one you were talking about that is not included with the script?

----------


## tista

> So it looks like i was using tista's xorg.conf, do you have a link to the one you were talking about that is not included with the script?


wait, wait fanum..  :Wink: 
if we could support in various hardwares, we sould publish the documentation "How to get X work on EMGD". now I have much time to deal with it, so I'm documenting them as a basic template included some tips, instructions, and also glossary. if I could make surely documents, Luca would make them up to Wiki or something like that.

Cheers.

*P.S:*
I'm working in progress. see attached shot. :Wink:

----------


## fanum

> wait, wait fanum.. 
> if we could support in various hardwares, we sould publish the documentation "How to get X work on EMGD". now I have much time to deal with it, so I'm documenting them as a basic template included some tips, instructions, and also glossary. if I could make surely documents, Luca would make them up to Wiki or something like that.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> *P.S:*
> I'm working in progress. see attached shot.


I completely agree. So far I have had a hard time finding much logic behind the few advances in the xorg.conf that I have made. Once I have something useful to contribute, you guys will be the first to know. Did you start by using CED, or did you start with someone elses xorg.conf? Seems like that would be the key to having an array of configurations, but I dont have an XP partition, and I doubt that many other of us do either (could be wrong). Also Intel seems to have no plans on creating a Linux counterpart (could be wrong about that also, hopefully) so it may be necessary for us to collect the approximate configuration for users (and their different devices containing this chip-set), to make these drivers ever effective for the average user.

----------


## tista

> I completely agree. So far I have had a hard time finding much logic behind the few advances in the xorg.conf that I have made. Once I have something useful to contribute, you guys will be the first to know. Did you start by using CED, or did you start with someone elses xorg.conf? Seems like that would be the key to having an array of configurations, but I dont have an XP partition, and I doubt that many other of us do either (could be wrong). Also Intel seems to have no plans on creating a Linux counterpart (could be wrong about that also, hopefully) so it may be necessary for us to collect the approximate configuration for users (and their different devices containing this chip-set), to make these drivers ever effective for the average user.


Hi, fanum.  :Wink: 

No, we didn't have any samples before. so maybe worlds first that me and geveno had fully-scratched it for acceptable in VAIO P.

basically CED on win could generates completely config file. but our emgdgui haven't enough functions.  :Sad:  unfortunately only we support is "help for writing options into xorg.conf" to fit the  especially tricky machines. almost cases in famous vendors, DELL, Acer would be configured automatically. but still Sony didn't. and damned VAIO P has crazy resolution panel so emgd runs out of spec. I think VAIO P is most difficult, in other word, "expert only".  :Very Happy: 

*P.S:*
now I've reached this:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/565723/
...documentation work looks like very hard...  :Sad:  but I hope I could show you such instructions A.S.A.P !!  :Wink: 

*P.S:2:*
up to date !!
wrote core config.  :Wink: 
http://paste.ubuntu.com/565767/

----------


## argonius

> I also use emgd on the booklet 3G. In order to resolve the brightness key issue I wrote my own brightness control module from the psb sources. I've attached the source.


ehm thanks... would you mind giving a some building intruction or is ./configure && sudo make install all I need to do for getting it to work?

BTW as a fellow Nokia Booklet user
- [off-topic] Did you find a way to change the wireless on/off behaviour, I'd prefer to be able to switch WLAN/BT/3G on/off separately. Or at least switch BT permanently off...

Thanks
Christian

----------


## cgriffith

Hi Gang,

I have not posted on here in like a year, but have been actively following.  I have an Acer A075h1.  I finally decided to see if I can move past Karmic K and use EMGD 1.5.2.  So on a separate partition I installed Maverick.  Then I used the instructions posted by Luca and used emgd-maverick.sh install script.  The issue I am having is that unity crashes at startup every time.  If I log into Desktop interface (i.e. non-unity) all is fine.  Is this a known issue/limitation or is there something wrong with my install?

Thank you all for helping thousands bring life to this cursed chipset.  I only wish I had the chops to write an open source driver.

----------


## fanum

> Hi, fanum. 
> 
> No, we didn't have any samples before. so maybe worlds first that me and geveno had fully-scratched it for acceptable in VAIO P.
> 
> basically CED on win could generates completely config file. but our emgdgui haven't enough functions.  unfortunately only we support is "help for writing options into xorg.conf" to fit the  especially tricky machines. almost cases in famous vendors, DELL, Acer would be configured automatically. but still Sony didn't. and damned VAIO P has crazy resolution panel so emgd runs out of spec. I think VAIO P is most difficult, in other word, "expert only". 
> 
> *P.S:*
> now I've reached this:
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/565723/
> ...


Wow, what a great step forward! Thanks so much for the hard work. So EMGD is able to auto detect some configurations? Does it require a simple xorg.conf to do that, or will it do it without one entirely?

----------


## fanum

> Hi Gang,
> 
> I have not posted on here in like a year, but have been actively following.  I have an Acer A075h1.  I finally decided to see if I can move past Karmic K and use EMGD 1.5.2.  So on a separate partition I installed Maverick.  Then I used the instructions posted by Luca and used emgd-maverick.sh install script.  The issue I am having is that unity crashes at startup every time.  If I log into Desktop interface (i.e. non-unity) all is fine.  Is this a known issue/limitation or is there something wrong with my install?
> 
> Thank you all for helping thousands bring life to this cursed chipset.  I only wish I had the chops to write an open source driver.


As far as I know (correct me if im wrong guys) but I believe compiz is broken to some degree, so unity 2d is our only option right now. You can get it from this PPA:

To add the PPA and install Unity 2D run the commands below in a terminal:-

    * sudo add-apt-repository ppa:unity-2d-team/unity-2d-daily && sudo apt-get update
    * sudo apt-get install unity-2d

Choose ‘Unity Qt’ at the Login screen to use.

(copy and paste from here: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/unity-2d-gets-a-ppa/ )

----------


## fanum

> ehm thanks... would you mind giving a some building intruction or is ./configure && sudo make install all I need to do for getting it to work?
> 
> BTW as a fellow Nokia Booklet user
> - [off-topic] Did you find a way to change the wireless on/off behaviour, I'd prefer to be able to switch WLAN/BT/3G on/off separately. Or at least switch BT permanently off...
> 
> Thanks
> Christian


I dont own one of those devices, but hypothetically you should be able to turn on and off the devices from the command-line. First you need to know what your devices are named, you can use the "ifconfig" command to get that info for at least the wireless device and run these commands to turn it on and off (in that order and assuming your wireless device is wlan0):

sudo ifconfig wlan0 up

sudo ifconfig wlan0 down

----------


## fanum

So close to a working xorg.conf. Thanks for the examples, have built one that is almost working, but still cannot set to the proper resolution. I think this is the important part of the xorg.0.log (let me know if you see anything obvious that I am Missing):

[   470.611] (II) EMGD(0): Chipset: "Intel SCH US15 Chipset"
[   470.611] (II) EMGD(0): Checking for new style options
[   470.612] (II) EMGD(0): Processing version 7.24 options
[   470.612] (II) EMGD(0): Using configuration 1
[   470.612] (II) EMGD(0): Checking for US15 specific configuration.
[   470.612] (II) EMGD(0): Checking for non-chipset specific configuration.
[   470.612] (II) EMGD(0): Setting port_order to 42000
[   470.612] (II) EMGD(0): Setting quickboot = 0x0
[   470.613] (II) EMGD(0): Option processing done!
[   470.834] (II) EMGD(0): Valid Display Configurations:
[   470.834] (II) EMGD(0):   DC: 0x00000041
[   470.834] (II) EMGD(0):   DC: 0x00000000
[   470.834] (II) EMGD(0): Using Display Configuration 0x00000041
[   470.835] (**) EMGD(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[   470.835] (==) EMGD(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[   470.835] (II) EMGD(0): Keeping user defined mode: 1024x600_60.00
[   470.835] (II) EMGD(0): Mode 1024x600_60.00 refresh rate calculated as 59.995293
[   470.835] (II) EMGD(0): 1024x600_60.00 failed driver check (unknown reason)
[   470.835] (II) EMGD(0): 1 modes passed validation checks
[   470.835] (--) EMGD(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 0)
[   470.836] (**) EMGD(0): *Built-in mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
[   470.836] (II) EMGD(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1047 1183 1343  768 770 776 805 (48.4 kHz)
[   470.836] (==) EMGD(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

Here is my xorg.conf:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/566115/

the "#    Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/" options were taken from the vaio config I had barely working previously (im not using a viao). i have tried them uncommented and commented when the default resolution i put in didnt work

----------


## tista

> Wow, what a great step forward! Thanks so much for the hard work. So EMGD is able to auto detect some configurations? Does it require a simple xorg.conf to do that, or will it do it without one entirely?


@fanum

maybe "most sophisticated" xorg.conf would be luca's one. previous MeeGo IVI (EMGD version) had employed it, I think. so "accel", "TearFB", and more things might not have to define in core config ( = auto-configured). my xorg.conf has "all defined" one. someone who see it would be surprised at such "complicated" configs...  :Wink: 

but I had imagined some troubles...
if you fail to kick X, what you could do ? yes, you would edit xorg.conf. if there's nothing to be guided when you want to do that ? this is surely reason I must put instructions into xorg.conf. at that time we need only a tool. yeah this is "text editor". no need PDF viewer, web browser, and anymore. even if we had been left in VT, we could edit it safely, you know.  :Very Happy: 

and ummm.. most situations emgd had failed to kick X, I think it would be as "usual cases".  :Sad:  so first we might support with "all defined" xorg.conf...


could you agree me ?  :Wink: 

Cheers.

----------


## tista

> So close to a working xorg.conf. Thanks for the examples, have built one that is almost working, but still cannot set to the proper resolution. I think this is the important part of the xorg.0.log (let me know if you see anything obvious that I am Missing):
> 
> 
> Here is my xorg.conf:
> 
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566115/
> 
> the "#    Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/" options were taken from the vaio config I had barely working previously (im not using a viao). i have tried them uncommented and commented when the default resolution i put in didnt work


@fanum

oops! I haven't finished documenting in LVDS port section.
as I see your conf, your viiv (?) has lack of EDID. so you should uncomment Port/4 lines and set values properly.  :Wink: 

like this included Dtds:


```
    Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/General/name"           "LVDS"
    Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/General/EdidAvail"      "0"
    Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/General/EdidNotAvail"   "4"
    Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/General/Rotation"       "0"
    Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/General/Edid"           "1"
    Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/FpInfo/Height"          "600"
    Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/FpInfo/Width"           "1024"
    Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/PixelClock"       "48960"
    Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/HorzActive"       "1024"
    Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/HorzSync"         "37"
    Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/HorzSyncPulse"    "168"
    Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/HorzBlank"        "288"
    Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/VertActive"       "600"
    Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/VertSync"         "1"
    Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/VertSyncPulse"    "1"
    Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/VertBlank"        "22"
    Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/Flags"            "0xc000000"
```

Try it.  :Wink:

----------


## fanum

> @fenum
> 
> oops! I haven't finished documenting in LVDS port section.
> as I see your conf, your viiv (?) has lack of EDID. so you should uncomment Port/4 lines and set values properly. 
> 
> like this included Dtds:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Wow! Great work! Fully functional now. For the first time since I got this netbook months ago (I dont count psb drivers as fully functional  :Wink: . THANK YOU SO MUCH! Every one else too, this was just the final stumbling block. I will upload my working xorg.conf for the Viliv s7 if anyone else has or wants to get one.

----------


## fanum

> @fenum
> 
> maybe "most sophisticated" xorg.conf would be luca's one. previous MeeGo IVI (EMGD version) had employed it, I think. so "accel", "TearFB", and more things might not have to define in core config ( = auto-configured). my xorg.conf has "all defined" one. someone who see it would be surprised at such "complicated" configs... 
> 
> but I had imagined some troubles...
> if you fail to kick X, what you could do ? yes, you would edit xorg.conf. if there's nothing to be guided when you want to do that ? this is surely reason I must put instructions into xorg.conf. at that time we need only a tool. yeah this is "text editor". no need PDF viewer, web browser, and anymore. even if we had been left in VT, we could edit it safely, you know. 
> 
> and ummm.. most situations emgd had failed to kick X, I think it would be as "usual cases".  so first we might support with "all defined" xorg.conf...
> 
> ...


I agree completely. Not sure how we would use it only if auto-detection failed, but I am sure would could figure it out (if it just works for some people out of the box, we dont want to screw that up with our overly confusing xorg.conf).

Here is the fully functional xorg.conf for the Viliv s7 to use with emgd 1.52 on Natty (pre alpha 2, but should continue to work as long as you have not upgraded xorg):

http://paste.ubuntu.com/566142/

----------


## tista

> I agree completely. Not sure how we would use it only if auto-detection failed, but I am sure would could figure it out (if it just works for some people out of the box, we dont want to screw that up with our overly confusing xorg.conf).
> 
> Here is the fully functional xorg.conf for the Viliv s7 to use with emgd 1.52 on Natty (pre alpha 2, but should continue to work as long as you have not upgraded xorg):
> 
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566142/


@fanum

Thanks for your precious trials !!  :Very Happy: 
and also your xorg.conf for Viliv s7.

Have a nice day !  :Wink: 

tista

----------


## tista

@Luca

I've discovered the "DEB Package collision" in our xorg-emgd on Natty Alpha-2.
it seems that would be happen between "libegl1-mesa-dev" and it.  :Sad: 

libEGL.so incuded in our xorg-emgd might be conflicted with their one. any ideas ? if I couldn't solve this, I couldn't develop some gtk-cairo apps...  :Sad: 

Regards.

P.S:
I've bought a used PC looks like newly-made. yeah one more VAIO P.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
I love this machine with curses of GMA500 !!

----------


## fanum

OK... new issue, installed unity-2d on my newly working emgd 1.52 natty install, and it broke X. GDM will not start now, and I do not see any explanation in the log or dmesg (unless the stolen memory entries in dmesg mean something). DONT INSTALL UNITY-2D until we figure out if this is an isolated incident. Anyone have this issue? Ideas?

PS: also cannot get into safe graphics mode from the recovery menu.

----------


## tista

> OK... new issue, installed unity-2d on my newly working emgd 1.52 natty install, and it broke X. GDM will not start now, and I do not see any explanation in the log or dmesg (unless the stolen memory entries in dmesg mean something). DONT INSTALL UNITY-2D until we figure out if this is an isolated incident. Anyone have this issue? Ideas?
> 
> PS: also cannot get into safe graphics mode from the recovery menu.


@fanum

Really ?  :Confused:  :Confused: 
now I was updating whole system, but it doesn't make any badness ...

see my attached shot.

P.S:
Did you lock downgraded Xorg families properly via synaptic ?
and if you could, would you attach your Xorg.0.log and .xsession-errors ?

----------


## fanum

> @fanum
> 
> Really ? 
> now I was updating whole system, but it doesn't make any badness ...
> 
> see my attached shot.
> 
> P.S:
> Did you lock downgraded Xorg families properly via synaptic ?
> and if you could, would you attach your Xorg.0.log and .xsession-errors ?


I thought I did lock them but apparently I missed something. Luckily I had just imaged it, so I am back up and running without any lost work (thank god for dd). What all has to be locked?

----------


## fanum

@tista 

Forgot to mention, you left out the driver entry under the device section in this xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/565767/

I had to add it to make it work

driver "emgd"

----------


## tista

> @tista 
> 
> Forgot to mention, you left out the driver entry under the device section in this xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/565767/
> 
> I had to add it to make it work
> 
> driver "emgd"


@fanum

Thanks.

What a idiot! I've left out most important stuff ..  :Wink: 
Perhaps she slipped away from my poor brain.  :Very Happy: 

Cheers.

P.S:
I've sorted some pieces in order and merged.
http://paste.ubuntu.com/566234/

----------


## fanum

> @fanum
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> What a idiot! I've left out most important stuff .. 
> Perhaps she slipped away from my poor brain. 
> 
> Cheers.


Happens to the best of us, at least it was an easy fix. Do you have a list of the packages I need to lock in synaptic?

----------


## tista

> Happens to the best of us, at least it was an easy fix. Do you have a list of the packages I need to lock in synaptic?


@fanum

our beloved Luca had already solved this "lock" !
see a part of lock script.
or re-download his installation script.

Cheers.  :Wink:

----------


## MFonville

> @Luca
> 
> I've discovered the "DEB Package collision" in our xorg-emgd on Natty Alpha-2.
> it seems that would be happen between "libegl1-mesa-dev" and it. 
> 
> libEGL.so incuded in our xorg-emgd might be conflicted with their one. any ideas ? if I couldn't solve this, I couldn't develop some gtk-cairo apps...


Maybe dpkg-divert can help us, like was done in the poulsbo-headers package before. They there did make diverts from the default Ubuntu DRM libraries to the ones included with the PSB driver.

----------


## tista

> Maybe dpkg-divert can help us, like was done in the poulsbo-headers package before. They there did make diverts from the default Ubuntu DRM libraries to the ones included with the PSB driver.


@MFonville

Many thanks for your info !!  :Smile: 

*P.S:*
I've read this page:
Replace binaries and Files with dpkg-divert
and I could sort my requirements.
[purpose]
* I want to protect current libEGL.so (delivered from xorg-emgd package).
* I want to install new libEGL.so as "another binaries" (delivered from libegl-mesa-dev package).

[TODO]
* use dpkg-givert 
* how to protect current one ?
  -> an option "--package xorg-emgd"
* how to rename any new comer libEGL.so ?
  -> an option "--divert /usr/lib/libEGL.so.mesa-dev --rename /usr/lib/libEGL.so"



```
sudo dpkg-divert --package xorg-emgd --divert /usr/lib/libEGL.so.mesa-dev --rename /usr/lib/libEGL.so
```

is it right ?  :Wink: 

*P.S:2:*
I've got it !!  :Smile: 
"ls -l /usr/lib/libEGL*" says:


```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    13 2011-02-11 22:07 /usr/lib/libEGL.so.1 -> libEGL.so.1.0
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 59004 2011-01-26 04:38 /usr/lib/libEGL.so.1.0
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    11 2011-02-12 21:35 /usr/lib/libEGL.so.mesa-dev -> libEGL.so.1
```

Thanks a lot, MFonville.  :Wink:

----------


## tista

Hi, all VAIO Users.  :Wink: 

now I've created backlight control scripts.
but unfortunately the README wasn't included..  :Sad: 

see attached tar-ball !! it contains:
[backlight]
 -- acpi_create_poulsbo_backlight_event.sh
 -- psb-brightness

/* Introduction */

First, the "acpi_create_poulsbo_backlight_event.sh" is an ACPI event creator. also has interactive configuration UI in terminal. basis is quite simple. it makes event files assigned Hotkey to core control program. if you had VAIO, brightness Hotkeys aligned on Fn-F5(down)/Fn-F6(up). see line 45-46 in this script, and you could confirm assigned keys. basically our VAIO Hotkey was presented by "sony-laptop" kernel module, but EMGD couldn't handle such hotkeys via ACPI. if you already had succeeded acpi_listen, you also would control brightness by this script.

Second, the "psb-brightness" is core controller script in order to send brightness values to PCI Bus in direct. in this pipeline, there is nothing to associate with ACPI, Graphic drivers, and any other handlers. so even if ACPI and/or Graphic drivers had bugs in I2C I/O, this script always work properly.

/* Installation */

you should copy psb-brightness to /usr/local/bin/. and run acpi_create_poulsbo_backlight_event.sh. that's all.

if you change key assigns, edit the acpi_create_poulsbo_backlight_event.sh script.


Best Regards.  :Wink:

----------


## m0dcm

Hey Everyone,
I've been away for a while, and just quickly gone through some of the posts.  I see the EMGD Driver has been worked on? Which Ubuntu Distro's will this work under? 10.04.1, 10.10 or just 11.04?

All of my machines, except for this Acer Aspire AO751h, are running 10.04.1, and I'd love to upgrade to 10.04 or 10.10 before April.  Under the EMGD driver, does it support XV Video and Full Screen Video also?

Cheers....

----------


## yvesdm3000

I'm close to a solution to fix Xv on our poulsbo tree (the output is still mangled and pixmaps under the windows get damaged). Is there still need for this feature or do you guys think emgd is the way forward?

Yves

----------


## olmo62

Little question:

Luca script for EMGD driver installation work also in  Ubuntu derivative distro or only for Ubuntu Official distro ?

thanks for reply

----------


## jbernardo

> I'm close to a solution to fix Xv on our poulsbo tree (the output is still mangled and pixmaps under the windows get damaged). Is there still need for this feature or do you guys think emgd is the way forward?
> 
> Yves


Yves,
That would be great! EMGD doesn't work properly yet, and if we can keep psb working, then we're in a much better situation! If Xv and suspend work properly, there is no reason to use EMGD until Intel decides to open most of the source. KDE composition works with PSB, 2D is much faster with PSB, so please, please, please, if you can fix it!

Thanks for the great news!

----------


## MFonville

> I'm close to a solution to fix Xv on our poulsbo tree (the output is still mangled and pixmaps under the windows get damaged). Is there still need for this feature or do you guys think emgd is the way forward?
> 
> Yves


PSB is still the most fast driver I believe, and it is also the one with the most parts available with source. Thus PSB is still the most future proof for when Intel will leave us again in the cold.

EMGD is nice, but only at this moment in time. Because there are a couple of issues/uncertainties with respect to the future:
*EMGD always is lacking behind in the Xorg version supported, thus often needs hacks/tweaks to downgrade the Xorg.
*EMGD has not Ubuntu as focus platform, and probably will never will.
*EMGD does not have to be committed to support the GMA500, at some point I guess Intel will drop support for it and will only focus on their newer APU models. This point can already be in the near future
*Commitment to EMGD itself might also be low, as Intel seems to be creating more and more different drivers. We won't know how long they will stay developing this one.
*MeeGo took a bit hit with Nokia dropping support for it. Intel says at the moment they will keep supporting it, but it future is more uncertain. And if MeeGo as a project would be abandoned or put on extreme low priority we might not get the 'glue' anymore we need to get the EMGD driver working.

----------


## lucazade

I mostly agree with Jbernardo and MFonville  :Smile: 

It would be nice to have Xv working.. i'm still using psb drivers because of emgd performance issues. 

I hope we could have psb drivers working also in future but there are still some issue here and there:
2.6.38 dkms problem, 3d is probably broken with X 1.10, compiz 0.9.2 decorator glitches, suspend not fully functional.

We have two half-baked drivers.. at least psb could be improved, emgd depends only on Intel wishes.

----------


## lucazade

> Little question:
> 
> Luca script for EMGD driver installation work also in  Ubuntu derivative distro or only for Ubuntu Official distro ?
> 
> thanks for reply


Haven't tested here but I think there should be no problem if derivative distro uses same kernel and xorg version of ubuntu.
You should only use the correct ppa version for it. 
In previous posts i believe there is some info about it.

----------


## PilotPaul

PSB still seems the best option if Xv can be fixed...gaining independence from Intel has got to be worthwhile unless they are going to significantly change their approach to supporting the Linux community (not likely I fear).

Paul

----------


## yvesdm3000

Lets describe the status a bit. To make the shift to xorg 17 i implemented exa_mixed with driver-pixmaps without actually implementing driver bitmaps. I did not expected this to work: in the middle of testing, I started xorg to check some debug logging and a nice desktop apeared. What I did not knew back then is that returning NULL as pixmap pointer results in not using any memory-mapped memory for pixmaps and since recent desktops are like 99 pct pixmaps, the decrease of memory-usage was pretty significant, but xv uses a trick using those pixmap pointers to get directly to video-memory. So I had to somehow implement that, I had something that worked but it almost doubled memory usage and I could not fix memory fragmentation and performance took a hit and Xv still had problems...

Today I took a different approach and I make the binary-blob render Xv directly on the framebuffer, mostly as a test to see if it would work technically and to see if a xvid to Xv-output would play faster than x11-output. This seem to work fine, except for a bunch of artefacts. If I go this route, the artefacts will probably remain, but you're not gonna get anything faster. I will probably stick to that until I get a better idea.

Yves

----------


## lucazade

Reverse Engineering PowerVR Is Now A High Priority

The Free Software Foundation has now determined that reverse-engineering the PowerVR Linux drivers in order to create a free software driver capable of 3D hardware acceleration is a high priority action item...

...The PowerVR SGX from Imagination Technologies is what powers Intel's Poulsbo and Moorestown graphics and SoCs using its IP are found in the Apple A4 (iPhone 4 / iPad), Texas Instruments OMAP 3/4 with the Nokia N900, Motorola Droid, Archos 70, Samsung Hummingbird SoC with the Galaxy S / Galaxy Tab, and many other mobile devices. 

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item&px=OTEwMA

=D>

----------


## yvesdm3000

Before I start watching some BBC stuff on my Xv-accelerated GMA500 tablet, can I still upload the patch to googlecode? it seems idle since july...

-Yves

----------


## jbernardo

> Before I start watching some BBC stuff on my Xv-accelerated GMA500 tablet, can I still upload the patch to googlecode? it seems idle since july...
> 
> -Yves


We've mostly been using bzr and the GMA500 ppa(s) for the latest stuff, googlecode is somewhat abandoned.

----------


## yvesdm3000

> We've mostly been using bzr and the GMA500 ppa(s) for the latest stuff, googlecode is somewhat abandoned.


Launchpad seems abandoned too. So where do I post the patch then?

Yves

----------


## jbernardo

> Launchpad seems abandoned too. So where do I post the patch then?
> 
> Yves


I'd say to put it on launchpad, the only problem there is that we need to sync the gma500 and the gma500-maverick branches, leaving the maverick+ specific patches only on the later branch. But I (when I have the time) use launchpad bzr as the source for the packages, and I think the rest of the team does the same.

----------


## yvesdm3000

Ok I posted the patch on launchpad.

Yves

----------


## nachtfalter

Hi argonius,
building it should be easy. Just type "make" and the module gets builded. But you have to install it manually. I put my module psb-packlight.ko in /lib/modules/2.6.36/extra/ and do a depmod -a afterwards. but the path to your kernel modules should be slightly different.
After you copied it to the modules folder and did the depmod you are able to load it with modprobe psb-backlight. Then the brightness control should work. you can check it with echo 50 > /sys/class/backlight/psblvds/brightness to see if it works.




> ehm thanks... would you mind giving a some building intruction or is ./configure && sudo make install all I /lib/modules/2.6.36-zen1/extra/need to do for getting it to work?
> 
> BTW as a fellow Nokia Booklet user
> - [off-topic] Did you find a way to change the wireless on/off behaviour, I'd prefer to be able to switch WLAN/BT/3G on/off separately. Or at least switch BT permanently off...
> 
> Thanks
> Christian

----------


## argonius

> Hi argonius,
> building it should be easy. Just type "make" and the module gets builded. But you have to install it manually. I put my module psb-packlight.ko in /lib/modules/2.6.36/extra/ and do a depmod -a afterwards. but the path to your kernel modules should be slightly different.
> After you copied it to the modules folder and did the depmod you are able to load it with modprobe psb-backlight. Then the brightness control should work. you can check it with echo 50 > /sys/class/backlight/psblvds/brightness to see if it works.


if do sudo echo 50 > /sys/class/backlight/psblvds/brightness it throws the following errior and no change in brightness:

bash:  /sys/class/backlight/psblvds/brightness: No permission

for the fun of it tried
sudo gedit /sys/class/backlight/psblvds/brightness and changed the value 50. When attemtping to save the screen got darker, but gedit couldn't save the file.

Did I miss anything? Provided things above are fine, how do I make it work with the hot-keys?

Cheers
Christian

----------


## yvesdm3000

> if do sudo echo 50 > /sys/class/backlight/psblvds/brightness it throws the following errior and no change in brightness:
> 
> bash:  /sys/class/backlight/psblvds/brightness: No permission
> 
> for the fun of it tried
> sudo gedit /sys/class/backlight/psblvds/brightness and changed the value 50. When attemtping to save the screen got darker, but gedit couldn't save the file.
> 
> Did I miss anything? Provided things above are fine, how do I make it work with the hot-keys?
> 
> ...


I don't think the output pipe will run under root privileges from the sudo...

user@tabletpc:~$ sudo "ls" > /tmp/test
user@tabletpc:~$ ls -al /tmp/test
-rw-r--r-- 1 user user 121 2011-02-14 22:03 /tmp/test
user@tabletpc:~$ 

try:
sudo bash
 echo 50 > /sys/class/backlight/psblvds/brightnes
exit

-Yves

----------


## argonius

> I don't think the output pipe will run under root privileges from the sudo...
> 
> user@tabletpc:~$ sudo "ls" > /tmp/test
> user@tabletpc:~$ ls -al /tmp/test
> -rw-r--r-- 1 user user 121 2011-02-14 22:03 /tmp/test
> user@tabletpc:~$ 
> 
> try:
> sudo bash
> ...


Well, yes makes sense - it worked. Thanks.

Now how (if at all) can I make this work using the hot keys? (PS: I acknowledge this being sort of a developer thread, so if you guys think I shall shut up with my end-user stuff, please tell me and I'll do  :Silenced:  )

Christian

----------


## yvesdm3000

> Well, yes makes sense - it worked. Thanks.
> 
> Now how (if at all) can I make this work using the hot keys? (PS: I acknowledge this being sort of a developer thread, so if you guys think I shall shut up with my end-user stuff, please tell me and I'll do  )
> 
> Christian


No this is an end user list as far as I can remember. There are not enough developers anyway although its fun to make something work!

try this:
sudo -s "echo 50 > /sys/class/backlight/psblvds/brightness"

-Yves

----------


## argonius

Ok, well then I shall continue  :Very Happy: 
sudo -s "echo 50 > /sys/class/backlight/psblvds/brightness"  works.

Still (it might be obvious to others) I don't know how to make the brightness hot keys work.

Christian

----------


## yvesdm3000

> Ok, well then I shall continue 
> sudo -s "echo 50 > /sys/class/backlight/psblvds/brightness"  works.
> 
> Still (it might be obvious to others) I don't know how to make the brightness hot keys work.
> 
> Christian


sorry they simply work for me without tuning anything.

I guess you'll need a package like "hotkeys" to link you command to a real hotkey.

-Yves

----------


## tista

Hi, all EMGDers.  :Wink: 

For a couple of days I've tried to get the assigned ACPI compatibilities for emgd. then, I re-edited emgd_drv.c like this:
Diff for emgd_drv.c

but still I had failed enabling Hotkeys in VAIO...  :Sad:  I think that mods would take an effect to ACPI as running lsmod:
[before]


```
video                  18951  1 poulsbo
```

[after]


```
video                  18951  2 emgd,poulsbo
```

the "video" kernel module is "ACPI Video driver". so I seems would be successful to make EMGD assign with ACPI... but the results was not good... and unfortunately happened, plymouth had crashed with "status 69"... I have no idea to solve.

That's a description of my recently work.
Cheers.  :Wink:

----------


## jbernardo

Thanks to Yves and Chrsitian, I've managed to get brightness keys working properly again after a resume - on my 1101HA they would be reverted after the first resume.
Now, if I do 'sudo -s "echo 0 > /sys/class/backlight/eeepc/brightness"', brightness is reset to 0 and the keys work properly again.

Now all I have to do is finish recovering my home dir, as ecryptfs decided to start trashing files like crazy, but I think that is unrelated to the EMGD drivers...

----------


## argonius

This wouldn't work on my Nokia Booklet. Also I have noticed that after modprobe psb-backlight the module is not loaded after reboot. How do I make it load automatically?

I keep trying with brightness hot keys once I have some more time.

Christian

----------


## lucazade

> This wouldn't work on my Nokia Booklet. Also I have noticed that after modprobe psb-backlight the module is not loaded after reboot. How do I make it load automatically?
> 
> I keep trying with brightness hot keys once I have some more time.
> 
> Christian


try to add the module in
/etc/modules 

and also in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules to have it working on resume
then update initramfs image with 
sudo update-initramfs -u

@all
Yves fixed Xv for Psb drivers so in the next day the package will be available in main gma500 repository (totem, cheese and skype now working!)

----------


## mikewhatever

> ...
> @all
> Yves fixed Xv for Psb drivers so in the next day the package will be available in main gma500 repository (totem, cheese and skype now working!)


Yes! ...and there was much rejoicing.
Thank you!!!

----------


## tora201

Yay! Btw, was just wondering if you might update the thing to indicate how to UNINSTALL both sets of drivers as well. Sorry to complain, but it is tough for us novices to follow over 3,100 messages....

I guess that the PSB driver is back with vengeance! No point bothering with EMGD from now on then?

----------


## yvesdm3000

> Yay! Btw, was just wondering if you might update the thing to indicate how to UNINSTALL both sets of drivers as well. Sorry to complain, but it is tough for us novices to follow over 3,100 messages....
> 
> I guess that the PSB driver is back with vengeance! No point bothering with EMGD from now on then?


Sorry but our binary OpenGL/vaapi/Xv in PSB does not seem to work on our next version of ubuntu (11.04). I think that was why luca started experimenting on EMGD.

Of course we can also find the problem and try to fix stuff so it continues to work on 11.04. Did not do any experimentation yet and the ABI-check in xorg might work against us...

But first I'll try to fix some more issues with Xv (overlay of subtitles won't work yet)

-Yves

----------


## tora201

Thanks so much. Don't say "sorry". That's ok. You guys are working really hard on this. It has made my 751H at least almost usable. For that I am grateful.

----------


## lucazade

Let me spam this megathread a bit!  :Very Happy: 

Linus's Law is a claim about software development, named in honor of Linus Torvalds and formulated by Eric S. Raymond in his essay "The Cathedral and the Bazaar". The law states that "given enough eyeballs, all bugs are shallow"; or more formally: "Given a large enough beta-tester and co-developer base, almost every problem will be characterized quickly and the fix will be obvious to someone." Presenting the code to multiple developers with the purpose of reaching consensus about its acceptance is a simple form of software reviewing. Researchers and practitioners have repeatedly shown the effectiveness of the reviewing process in finding bugs and security issues, and also that reviews may be more efficient than testing. 

I would say this is our case!

----------


## m0dcm

Lucazade wrote -
@all
Yves fixed Xv for Psb drivers so in the next day the package will be available in main gma500 repository (totem, cheese and skype now working!




As long as it works in either 10.04 or 10.10, I'm not that bothered about 11.04!! Cheers Lucazade and others for their hard work!!!

----------


## tista

> Let me spam this megathread a bit! 
> 
> Linus's Law is a claim about software development, named in honor of Linus Torvalds and formulated by Eric S. Raymond in his essay "The Cathedral and the Bazaar". The law states that "given enough eyeballs, all bugs are shallow"; or more formally: "Given a large enough beta-tester and co-developer base, almost every problem will be characterized quickly and the fix will be obvious to someone." Presenting the code to multiple developers with the purpose of reaching consensus about its acceptance is a simple form of software reviewing. Researchers and practitioners have repeatedly shown the effectiveness of the reviewing process in finding bugs and security issues, and also that reviews may be more efficient than testing. 
> 
> I would say this is our case!


Hi, Luca  :Wink: 

That's Nice News !! and Thanks for your works.

so everyone already tried such newer psb ?
EMGD had slipped away ?  :Very Happy: 

I also want to try such great psb, but I haven't still left some trials for emgd on Natty...  :Sad:  so  I'm working in backyards quietly.  :Wink:  now I'm trying to merge some modules especially  intel_lvds and intel_i2c to emgd drm driver for brightness issues. and new psb seems still have lack of compatibilities in Natty components. so we also have to solve this...

Regards.

----------


## PilotPaul

Some thoughts on where we go next...

I think for the moment we still have to pursue both PSB and EMGD options.  With Xv support, I have no doubt that PSB is now the best option for Maverick users (for me anyway!), but the problem lies with Natty and versions that follow it - I suspect that every release is going to be hard work to reintegrate PSB drivers...

EMGD at least offers some level of Intel support - but if this means that they are permanently one version behind the rest of the Linux community (e.g. Xorg 1.10) then this option becomes difficult also.

Reverse engineering as has been suggested in another post may help us but I suspect that this option is not going to happen quickly...

Ultimately the problem is time-limited in that eventually we will all replace our GMA500 equipped devices with something else...I suspect that most of us will look much closer at what level of support is available within Linux for any future hardware we acquire.

Ideally I would like to see either a PSB or EMGD solution (or both?) bundled with Ubuntu so that future releases "just work" for GMA500 users - maybe this is the "holy grail" and asking too much but the easier that Ubuntu is for new users to get working then the more people will see the benefits of migrating from the slow, amorphous piece of bloatware that Windows has become.

Perhaps as a goal we should have in mind the next LTS and leave it at that!

Many thanks to Yves for getting the XV working ... MythTV rocks!

Paul

----------


## ethouin

> Yay! Btw, was just wondering if you might update the thing to indicate how to UNINSTALL both sets of drivers as well. Sorry to complain, but it is tough for us novices to follow over 3,100 messages....
> 
> I guess that the PSB driver is back with vengeance! No point bothering with EMGD from now on then?


For PSB drivers, I used the following commands:
sudo apt-get purge poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d psb-firmware psb-kernel-source xpsb-glx xserver-xorg-video-psb xpsb-glx-dbg xserver-xorg-video-psb-dbg gnome-mplayer libva1

sudo apt-get -purge autoremove

And then I installed EMGD..
To remove emgd, I do not know (yet)...

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Some thoughts on where we go next...
> 
> I think for the moment we still have to pursue both PSB and EMGD options.  With Xv support, I have no doubt that PSB is now the best option for Maverick users (for me anyway!), but the problem lies with Natty and versions that follow it - I suspect that every release is going to be hard work to reintegrate PSB drivers...
> 
> EMGD at least offers some level of Intel support - but if this means that they are permanently one version behind the rest of the Linux community (e.g. Xorg 1.10) then this option becomes difficult also.
> 
> Reverse engineering as has been suggested in another post may help us but I suspect that this option is not going to happen quickly...
> 
> Ultimately the problem is time-limited in that eventually we will all replace our GMA500 equipped devices with something else...I suspect that most of us will look much closer at what level of support is available within Linux for any future hardware we acquire.
> ...


There are other options. KMS (Kernel Mode Setting) / framebuffer is in the mainstream kernel and I think in the long run it would be better to use opensource tools in the mainstream kernel.

Currently I am running gentoo on my netbook with KMS (Kernel Mode Setting) / framebuffer and I am able to get native resolution (with a patched i195resolution from Arch). Performance is acceptable for what I use my netbook for.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Kernel_Mode_Setting

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_GMA

Are there issues with KMS/framebuffer, certainly, but, IMO, contributing to the mainstream kernel is probably a better long term strategy then reverse engineering the psb and emgd drivers.

Just my 2c.

----------


## Cheetah05

I just ran Ubuntu update and I updated something todo with the drivers for the graphics card I think....anyone know what it was? Had the acronym PSB in it?

----------


## legoman666

> I just ran Ubuntu update and I updated something todo with the drivers for the graphics card I think....anyone know what it was? Had the acronym PSB in it?


I have not noticed any psb updates in like the past 2 months.

----------


## Cheetah05

> I have not noticed any psb updates in like the past 2 months.


Maybe your right...may have misread/thought I saw something I didn't.

Update history shows: xorg-emgd upgraded.

Anyone know what that is?

----------


## nachtfalter

> Well, yes makes sense - it worked. Thanks.
> 
> Now how (if at all) can I make this work using the hot keys? (PS: I acknowledge this being sort of a developer thread, so if you guys think I shall shut up with my end-user stuff, please tell me and I'll do  )
> 
> Christian


The brightness hotkeys should work out of the box in gnome, at least in my version which is 2.32.

----------


## borghal

Wow, I can't believe you've fixed Xv with psb, great work! Thank you so much =D>

----------


## borghal

Funnily enough I can't install Maverick on my vaio P due to the infamous "No common CD-ROM drive was detected"-bug. I tried these fixes https://help.ubuntu.com/community/In...n/FromUSBStick but I just can't get around this message. 

Oh the irony - fully working Xv and not even able to install the OS!  :Brick wall: 

Any help from the other vaio P users is highly appreciated.

----------


## fanum

> Funnily enough I can't install Maverick on my vaio P due to the infamous "No common CD-ROM drive was detected"-bug. I tried these fixes https://help.ubuntu.com/community/In...n/FromUSBStick but I just can't get around this message. 
> 
> Oh the irony - fully working Xv and not even able to install the OS! 
> 
> Any help from the other vaio P users is highly appreciated.


Are you using the Live CD (USB)? IF so, does it boot into a live session? Even if you could get knoppix to boot, install grub2, then use that to load the ISO, you may be able to get around that (just guessing, I dont own a vaio p, and have never experienced this bug)

----------


## borghal

> Are you using the Live CD (USB)? IF so, does it boot into a live session? Even if you could get knoppix to boot, install grub2, then use that to load the ISO, you may be able to get around that (just guessing, I dont own a vaio p, and have never experienced this bug)


Thanks Fanum,
I'm trying the alternate iso via USB. The live system doesn't start either. Installing grub2 via knoppix and then loading the ISO is beyond me.

----------


## fanum

> Thanks Fanum,
> I'm trying the alternate iso via USB. The live system doesn't start either. Installing grub2 via knoppix and then loading the ISO is beyond me.


do you have a link to any of the bug reports regarding this issue? I may be able to help with a little more info

----------


## borghal

> do you have a link to any of the bug reports regarding this issue? I may be able to help with a little more info


I found this:
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ct/+bug/582427. 

It seems to suggest using a different USB drive or the new Natty installation. I'm not using Unetbootin, so this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ct/+bug/234185 doesn't apply.

I'll use a different USB drive and see how that works. Any other suggestions, fanum?

----------


## borghal

I tried 4 different USB drives, now I'm out of options.  :Sad: 

Edit: Even tried to install using a USB CD-ROM drive, the stupid installer doesn't find external devices. After initial installation program was successfully loaded into memory from the external device it later cannot find. Grrr.

----------


## fanum

> I tried 4 different USB drives, now I'm out of options. 
> 
> Edit: Even tried to install using a USB CD-ROM drive, the stupid installer doesn't find external devices. After initial installation program was successfully loaded into memory from the external device it later cannot find. Grrr.


Yes, first of all, start with the Live CD instead of the Alt. Also try setting the bios sata settings to ahci (if they are not) before you boot it. If you cannot get it to boot and detect the drive, change it back. 

Also, this is pretty off topic, and this thread is already huge, so you should probably open a new forum topic, title it something descriptive, and reference these posts (or the aprox page we are on now). Post a link here, and I will hop on the other one to help you troubleshoot this further.

----------


## tora201

Not sure what your problem is... but here is a long shot, especially if you are using a 751h. 

Some explanation first. It is unfortunate but the machine often refuses to boot ANY Linux all the time from a USB/external drive. Sometimes it might work but more often than not refuses to load anything at all (seems it is not recognized). However, all is not lost. I found out how to get around it: 

Find somebody with windows, and install Unetbootin. Then format the USB in Windows and set up Ubuntu as per normal. Take out the USB drive and it will boot as per normal in your machine without errors (Did in my case, anyway)

Sorry if this was not relevant but it still might help somebody else. I was pulling my hair out for months on this one.

EDIT: ah, I just noticed you were talking about the Vaio P. However, the above might work for you. Can but give it a try.

----------


## tora201

> For PSB drivers, I used the following commands:
> sudo apt-get purge poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d psb-firmware psb-kernel-source xpsb-glx xserver-xorg-video-psb xpsb-glx-dbg xserver-xorg-video-psb-dbg gnome-mplayer libva1
> 
> sudo apt-get -purge autoremove
> 
> And then I installed EMGD..
> To remove emgd, I do not know (yet)...


Thanks! Yeah I actually found how to remove the PSB ones, but not sure about the EMGD ones... to remove EMGD I deleted the PPA, then removed all traces using Synaptic, removed mplayer/VLC. Anything else?

'cause it seems that even after "removing" the EMGD drivers using the above method and re-installing PSB, I am now getting a white screen in Flash full screen, as well as jerky playback in many Flash sites, whereas before things were a lot better. (This is with the latest Flash 10.2 update installed of course).

Anyone else got any suggestions?

----------


## tista

> Funnily enough I can't install Maverick on my vaio P due to the infamous "No common CD-ROM drive was detected"-bug. I tried these fixes https://help.ubuntu.com/community/In...n/FromUSBStick but I just can't get around this message. 
> 
> Oh the irony - fully working Xv and not even able to install the OS! 
> 
> Any help from the other vaio P users is highly appreciated.


This would be the ACPI problems on VAIO P.
so you should set "acpi=off" in grub options of installer.

Cheers.

----------


## borghal

> This would be the ACPI problems on VAIO P.
> so you should set "acpi=off" in grub options of installer.
> 
> Cheers.


Tista, you're da man! Thanks so much and sorry again for highjacking this thread. Off to work now  :Very Happy:

----------


## fanum

> This would be the ACPI problems on VAIO P.
> so you should set "acpi=off" in grub options of installer.
> 
> Cheers.


Holy crap, cant believe I didnt think of that! Hats off to you...

----------


## m0dcm

Finally, I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 on my Acer AO751h, and I'm one happy man!!
Thanks go to Lucazade and the others for their hard work.  Flash works great, even if it's in small screen, but I can watch Dr Who on BBC iPlayer  :Very Happy:

----------


## legoman666

How on earth are you guys getting Xv to work with the psb driver? Or am I misunderstanding and people with Xv working are using Emgd?

Are there simple emgd installation instructions somewhere? This thread needs to die, it's impossible to find anything in here.

----------


## lucazade

> How on earth are you guys getting Xv to work with the psb driver? Or am I misunderstanding and people with Xv working are using Emgd?
> 
> Are there simple emgd installation instructions somewhere? This thread needs to die, it's impossible to find anything in here.


Xv for PSB... package and update is not available yet in main psb repo becuase bug is still in progress... in the next days will be available.

I don't see other way to manage this thread.. if anyone has an idea on how to improve stuff please suggest.

----------


## jbernardo

> How on earth are you guys getting Xv to work with the psb driver? Or am I misunderstanding and people with Xv working are using Emgd?


Check launchpad bug #718567 - Yves has been doing a great work fixing Xv in the psb drivers.

----------


## lucazade

I got PSB drivers working in Natty using xorg 1.10 and kernel 2.6.35 from kernel ppa (unfortunately 2.6.38 doesn't compile with dkms).
Everything is working (opengl, vaapi, xv..).. it is a pity we can't use stock .38 kernel because it also provide the "magic" 200 lines patch for responsiveness under heavy load.
So Xpsb binary blob still work with xorg 1.10 and this is a good news!

note: psb drivers for natty are available only in this ppa, when fully working will be merged in main ppa
https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/psb110

----------


## legoman666

Ah thanks. My system won't let me install xserver-xorg-video-psb_0.36.0-0ubuntu3~1010um4_i386.deb because of some conflict that relies on xserver-xorg-video-psb_0.36.0-0ubuntu3~1010um1

----------


## lucazade

> Ah thanks. My system won't let me install xserver-xorg-video-psb_0.36.0-0ubuntu3~1010um4_i386.deb because of some conflict that relies on xserver-xorg-video-psb_0.36.0-0ubuntu3~1010um1


check this, if it fails attach a log here. tnx
https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archi...10um5_i386.deb

----------


## legoman666

```
sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg-video-psb_0.36.0-0ubuntu3~1010um5_i386.deb 
(Reading database ... 205288 files and directories currently installed.)
Preparing to replace xserver-xorg-video-psb 0.36.0-0ubuntu3~1010um1 (using xserver-xorg-video-psb_0.36.0-0ubuntu3~1010um5_i386.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement xserver-xorg-video-psb ...
Setting up xserver-xorg-video-psb (0.36.0-0ubuntu3~1010um5) ...
```

Seems to have installed. Now to reboot and see if it still works....

Some package (xserver-xorg-video-psb-dbg) doesn't like it:


```
sudo apt-get upgrade
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these.
The following packages have unmet dependencies:
 xserver-xorg-video-psb-dbg : Depends: xserver-xorg-video-psb (= 0.36.0-0ubuntu3~1010um1) but 0.36.0-0ubuntu3~1010um5 is installed
E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
```

Looks like Xv is working. Finally able to use my webcam. Full screen flash video works with hardware acceleration disabled. With hardware acceleration enabled, I just get a white/grey screen. Hardware accelerated is smoother (in non full screen) though.

Video chat in gmail doesn't work. The webcam activates, one frame of video is shown in the preview box, then the plugin crashes.

----------


## lucazade

> Some package (xserver-xorg-video-psb-dbg) doesn't like it:
> [code]sudo apt-get upgrade
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> Reading state information... Done
> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these.
> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
>  xserver-xorg-video-psb-dbg : Depends: xserver-xorg-video-psb (= 0.36.0-0ubuntu3~1010um1) but 0.36.0-0ubuntu3~1010um5 is installed
> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.


you can remove xserver-xorg-video-psb-dbg because it is a debug package and not needed



```
sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-psb-dbg && sudo apt-get install -f
```

----------


## yvesdm3000

> I got PSB drivers working in Natty using xorg 1.10 and kernel 2.6.35 from kernel ppa (unfortunately 2.6.38 doesn't compile with dkms).
> Everything is working (opengl, vaapi, xv..).. it is a pity we can't use stock .38 kernel because it also provide the "magic" 200 lines patch for responsiveness under heavy load.
> So Xpsb binary blob still work with xorg 1.10 and this is a good news!
> 
> note: psb drivers for natty are available only in this ppa, when fully working will be merged in main ppa
> https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/psb110


Do you happen to have more info about DKMS? Is it scripting that prohibits our package to build, or does our kernel-module simply not build against 2.6.38 ?

-Yves

----------


## lucazade

> Do you happen to have more info about DKMS? Is it scripting that prohibits our package to build, or does our kernel-module simply not build against 2.6.38 ?
> 
> -Yves


It is the kernel-module that doesn't compile against 2.6.38.. it is something related to Agp and ioctl, I believe.
Here is the make.log of dmks module building

----------


## yvesdm3000

Might be related to what the other intel kernel modules did to kill AGP:

http://www.mail-archive.com/intel-gf.../msg02079.html

I'll put it on my todo unless someone else want to try a shot at it. I need to install natty first.  :Wink: 

-Yves

----------


## yvesdm3000

Looking at this patch, they just removed all agp_flush_chipset stuff.

http://www.mail-archive.com/intel-gf.../msg02089.html

-Yves

----------


## tista

Hi, all EMGDers.  :Wink: 

I've initially released "general purpose backlight module for EMGD". see attached tarball.

[Basis]
This module had based on OpenFrame backlight module. and I added ACPI compatibilities on it. so it's completely independent from any other "platform specified drivers", like sony-laptop. and sure to work with gnome-power-manager, notify-osd, and also Hotkeys. This module would be handled with generic ACPI video module.

[Installation]
unpack tarball, and cding into directory. and then run this:


```
make -C /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build/ M=$(pwd) emgdbl.ko
```

then, run this: 


```
sudo cp emgdbl.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/updates/dkms/ && sudo depmod -a
```

and if you already had some configs in grub such as "acpi_backlight=", set acpi_backlight=video. and finally reboot your system.

[Known Issues in this alpha release]
* It has not smoothly increasing/decreasing brightness yet.
* Effective range in brightness control showed in gnome-power-manager and OSD would be around 90-100% only. but actual brightness could be decreased down to minimum.

[TODO until beta]
* fix ugly range in gnome-power-manager and OSD.
* get more smoothly brightness steps.
* prepare for dkms installation package ( or merged into emgd-dkms ?)

Regards.  :Wink:

----------


## MFonville

> Hi, all EMGDers. 
> 
> I've initially released "general purpose backlight module for EMGD". see attached tarball.
> 
> [Basis]
> This module had based on OpenFrame backlight module. and I added ACPI compatibilities on it. so it's completely independent from any other "platform specified drivers", like sony-laptop. and sure to work with gnome-power-manager, notify-osd, and also Hotkeys. This module would be handled with generic ACPI video module.
> 
> [Installation]
> unpack tarball, and cding into directory. and then run this:
> ...


Luca, do you think you could package this one into the EMGD ppa?

----------


## lucazade

> Hi, all EMGDers. 
> 
> I've initially released "general purpose backlight module for EMGD". see attached tarball.
> 
> [Basis]
> This module had based on OpenFrame backlight module. and I added ACPI compatibilities on it. so it's completely independent from any other "platform specified drivers", like sony-laptop. and sure to work with gnome-power-manager, notify-osd, and also Hotkeys. This module would be handled with generic ACPI video module.
> 
> [Installation]
> unpack tarball, and cding into directory. and then run this:
> ...


Wow!
great work... I'll try to add to emgd-dkms package  :Wink: 

Maarten I'd ask you or to Nicolas Derive a help to update mplayer (and gnome-mplayer) for psb driver and natty because are old version.
Could I use and copy the emgd version or do we need psb specific?
This is the repo:
https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/psb110

----------


## brteag00

> Hi, all EMGDers. 
> I've initially released "general purpose backlight module for EMGD". see attached tarball.


It works great!  This was quite literally the last niggling annoyance for my Dell Mini 12.  Thank you!

----------


## tista

> It works great!  This was quite literally the last niggling annoyance for my Dell Mini 12.  Thank you!


Hi, brteag00.  :Wink: 

You're welcome.
hopefully if you had discovered any issues on your Dell Mini 12, let me know about it !! I really hope the "platform independent backlight driver"...

Cheers.  :Very Happy:

----------


## legoman666

Thanks for all the hard work folks.

Any chance on getting Google's Video chat working? Currently it displays about 1-3 frames of video then crashes the plugin. Not sure how to get a crash log...

----------


## lucazade

> Thanks for all the hard work folks.
> 
> Any chance on getting Google's Video chat working? Currently it displays about 1-3 frames of video then crashes the plugin. Not sure how to get a crash log...


check in "gstreamer-properties" in 2nd tab "Video"
if Automatic detection is selected as standard plugin
for video out.

----------


## mikewhatever

```
3535.126] (II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcGammaSet
[  3535.126] (II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcLoadLut 0x8386c00
```

Does anyone know what the above means. The Xorg logs are full of it here, 600 lines after about 3 hours of uptime, and they keep appearing at the end of the log.

----------


## lucazade

> ```
> 3535.126] (II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcGammaSet
> [  3535.126] (II) PSB(0): Debug: xxi830_psbCrtcLoadLut 0x8386c00
> ```
> 
> Does anyone know what the above means. The Xorg logs are full of it here, 600 lines after about 3 hours of uptime, and they keep appearing at the end of the log.


Don't know what those lines means, my log is full of
(II) PSB(0): SDVO: R: 12 00                   (Pending)

these debug messages were enabled/added when the psb driver
was created inside the moblin project and nobody removed or fixed them.

psb driver is full of patches and debug messages.. A clean implementation or
a good clean would be nice.

----------


## lucazade

I am going to move new xserver-xorg-video-psb with Xv video patch from
fix ppa to main one.
Let me know if ok or if there is any issue.

----------


## yvesdm3000

Well I have mostly messages regarding the fade-down of the backlight and sometimes some other messages and I generally clean-up my debug junk before I post a patch. Maybe we should add a 'debug'-option and only display the messages when the option is enabled?

-Yves

----------


## lucazade

> Well I have mostly messages regarding the fade-down of the backlight and sometimes some other messages and I generally clean-up my debug junk before I post a patch. Maybe we should add a 'debug'-option and only display the messages when the option is enabled?
> 
> -Yves


I agree.. a debug option could be a solution.
I believe that reading and writing xorg.log eat also battery because it always access hd.
Let me know how I could help you.

----------


## yvesdm3000

patch that kills debug now on launchpad

----------


## argonius

Back to psb on my Nokia Booklet with Xv and Brightness working. Cool, thanks guys!

Christian

----------


## legoman666

> check in "gstreamer-properties" in 2nd tab "Video"
> if Automatic detection is selected as standard plugin
> for video out.


It is now. I tried all three options, all crash the plugin.

----------


## tista

Hi, all EMGDers.  :Wink: 

The situation in previous post of mine would change now: #3234

The newer upstream kernel 2.6.38-4-generic for Natty has something happens.  :Sad:  the emgdbl would be loaded successfully but ACPI video driver might override it (activated as "/sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/"...). now I'm trying to fix this bug. it would cause to i915 or intel opregion codes updates. so I might have to rebuild video.ko with dispatch for newest updates...  :Sad: 

so if you run EMGD on Natty with emgdbl successfully, you'd better to lock your kernel version less than 2.6.38-3-generic. I'm so sorry.  (but don't worry about system crash by upgrading kernel to 2.6.38-4-generic. only emgdbl problems.)  :Wink: 

I must fix this bug A.S.A.P. and so sorry for disturbing discussions in PSB.  :Wink: 

*[P.S:]*
I've attached alpha2 source.
This alpha2 would be released as "workaround for acpi video issues in Natty".
so it would be run with newest 2.6.38-4-generic kernel.

[chagelog from alpha1]
* purge ACPI video register function.
* some property codes ware updated.

[notes]
* the kernel option "acpi_backlight=video" was still recommended in order to disable platform specified backlight controls. 
* emgdbl now run as standalone module (independent from video.ko module).
* all bugs in alpha1 would be still remained.

If you already tried alpha1 release, you should update to alpha2 soon !!  :Wink: 

Regards.

----------


## yvesdm3000

> It is now. I tried all three options, all crash the plugin.


Make sure all of your gsrteamer packages are current, they are not that well packaged and if one is older, gstreamer  isn't that reliable...

-Yves

----------


## lucazade

@yvesdm3000
cool.. I'll apply the patch as soon as possible.
Maybe it is time I start learning also C, just because of gma500  :Very Happy: 

@legoman666
too bad.. I thought you used a old workaround when Xv was broken, anyway..
are you able to gather any log from Google Video chat? Is it a gui client or inside a webpage? 

@Tista
Unfortunately I haven't tried yet your backlight module because I'm a bit busy at work..
I'll try to package it as soon as i can.  :Smile:

----------


## jbernardo

Just went back to the psb drivers on maverick ("sudo ppa-purge ppa://gma500/emgd && sudo apt-get purge emgd-dkms emgdui xorg-emgd" to remove emgd), and it seems better than emgd. Only one small "problem", as I'd noticed before, brightness shows more levels on emgd. On psb, the lowest three levels are equal, that is, brightness is always the same for values of 0, 1 and 2. Looks like lower levels have been blocked on the device.

Thanks for the patches, Yves!

----------


## m0dcm

Hey Guy's,
I may be barking up the wrong tree, but Debian 6.0 is now available and they have the instructions to edit and install the EMGD driver on their already! - http://wiki.debian.org/IntelEmbeddedMediaGraphicsDriver

Is this what Natty is based on or is it still the older version?

----------


## lucazade

> Hey Guy's,
> I may be barking up the wrong tree, but Debian 6.0 is now available and they have the instructions to edit and install the EMGD driver on their already! - http://wiki.debian.org/IntelEmbeddedMediaGraphicsDriver
> 
> Is this what Natty is based on or is it still the older version?


Thanks for pointing this out.
It is the same version we have for natty and maverick 1.5.2-1816
but it is not packaged in deb.
He modified directly the debian installation script included in the latest emgd archive (wasn't present in old releases)
It could be useful in some way.

----------


## m0dcm

> Thanks for pointing this out.
> It is the same version we have for natty and maverick 1.5.2-1816
> but it is not packaged in deb.
> He modified directly the debian installation script included in the latest emgd archive (wasn't present in old releases)
> It could be useful in some way.


No worries Luca.  I know I've not been a great help, and since I've only been running Linux for 14months now, I've learnt a lot over the last few, and I'm really enjoying it.  Keep up the good work.
I did have a slight problem with 10.10 on this Acer AO751h, with Evolution and other software kept closing on me, so for now I've gone back to 9.10, but I will put either 10.04LTS or 10.10 back on soon, but at least I have my Server and Desktop running 10.04LTS without any niggles.

I'll keep watching here, and if I see anything else, I shall let you know....

----------


## sephiroth1395

Hello everyone,

Long time I didn't come here...  Just wanted to thank everyone here for the good work.
Seeing Xv finally working is excellent news !  Keep up the good work !

----------


## tista

Hi, all EMGDers.  :Wink: 

I've released new gtt patch. i think the kernel log "Inserting over stolen memory" seems no helps for us, so I purged this routine. and also re-enable gtt_sem.

The patch is here.
if you want to activate this patch manually, try them.

* copy & paste this patch as :


```
/usr/src/emgd-1.5.15.3082/emgd/gmm/gtt.patch
```

* cding into "/usr/src/emgd-1.5.15.3082/emgd/gmm/", then run patch :


```
sudo patch -p0 < gtt.patch
```

* rebuild & re-install emgd.ko :


```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure emgd-dkms
```

That's all.

Cheers.  :Wink:

----------


## SteveBBB

> I am going to move new xserver-xorg-video-psb with Xv video patch from
> fix ppa to main one.
> Let me know if ok or if there is any issue.


Is there a plan to release the updated PSB Xv drivers for Lucid Lynx or do I need to upgrade Maverick to get this functionality?

----------


## tista

Hi, all EMGDers.  :Wink: 

I've tried to creating dkms packages for emgdbl.  :Razz:  and also sources.
see attached source tarball included pre-build deb for natty. and if you wanna build it yourself, try "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot".

@Luca
Could I help you for packagings of emgdbl ?  :Wink: 
it was so hard to learn the dkms source build system.
now still emgdbl has separately constructions from emgd-dkms. but I think it'd be better to handle them separately. yes just because I could maintain it easy...  :Wink: 

Best Regards.

----------


## lucazade

> Is there a plan to release the updated PSB Xv drivers for Lucid Lynx or do I need to upgrade Maverick to get this functionality?


Not really a plan.. I don't have Lucid installed anymore so I cannot try these updated drivers on lucid. I'll see if I can do something.. 
anyway take care of drivers from Karmic to Natty it is not an easy task.

----------


## lucazade

> Hi, all EMGDers. 
> 
> I've tried to creating dkms packages for emgdbl.  and also sources.
> see attached source tarball included pre-build deb for natty. and if you wanna build it yourself, try "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot".
> 
> @Luca
> Could I help you for packagings of emgdbl ? 
> it was so hard to learn the dkms source build system.
> now still emgdbl has separately constructions from emgd-dkms. but I think it'd be better to handle them separately. yes just because I could maintain it easy... 
> ...


Tista

Your package is compiling inside emgd ppa
https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd/+packages

I had to change section in debian/control file because backlight was not a correct section (i've chenaged in "admin").

We'll see if compiles correctly!  :Wink: 

EDIT: Compiled correctly right now!

----------


## yvesdm3000

> Not really a plan.. I don't have Lucid installed anymore so I cannot try these updated drivers on lucid. I'll see if I can do something.. 
> anyway take care of drivers from Karmic to Natty it is not an easy task.


The patch should work on 10.04, even 9.10, 9.04, 8.10...

-Yves

----------


## lucazade

> The patch should work on 10.04, even 9.10, 9.04, 8.10...
> 
> -Yves


Karmic has Xv working so the only one should be Lucid. What I'm saying is that
I should update packages without trying them.  :Smile: 

And the same applies for Emgd 1.5.2 for Lucid

----------


## jbernardo

I still have a lucid partition, and am thinking of having some chroots around just to build packages and push them to the ppa. I have some time today (hopefully) so if I can cherry pick the patches from the maverick to the pre-maverick branch it will probably be fast, but no promises.
I still have to fix psb-kernel-source removing modules for all kernel versions when updating...  :Sad:

----------


## tista

> Tista
> 
> Your package is compiling inside emgd ppa
> https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd/+packages
> 
> I had to change section in debian/control file because backlight was not a correct section (i've chenaged in "admin").
> 
> We'll see if compiles correctly! 
> 
> EDIT: Compiled correctly right now!


Thanks Luca !!  :Very Happy: 

and I could see this bug on launchpad:
emgd-dkms fails to build on lucid
so I could add this fixations into my TODO.  :Wink: 
but since I have to start installing lucid, give me a few days, alright ?

and a lot of thanks again.

Regards.  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> Thanks Luca !! 
> 
> and I could see this bug on launchpad:
> emgd-dkms fails to build on lucid
> so I could add this fixations into my TODO. 
> but since I have to start installing lucid, give me a few days, alright ?
> 
> and a lot of thanks again.
> 
> Regards.


great mate!

take all the time you need.. we're doing this stuff just for fun..
isn't it?

ciao

----------


## MFonville

> Tista
> 
> Your package is compiling inside emgd ppa
> https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd/+packages
> 
> I had to change section in debian/control file because backlight was not a correct section (i've chenaged in "admin").
> 
> We'll see if compiles correctly! 
> 
> EDIT: Compiled correctly right now!


Which parameters should (not) be given at the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX in combination with this package? Because I am losing track of it  :Capital Razz:

----------


## tista

> Which parameters should (not) be given at the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX in combination with this package? Because I am losing track of it


Hi, MFonville.

I could recommend "acpi_backlight=video" and "acpi_osi=linux".  :Wink: 

Thanks.

----------


## lucazade

I've tried to fix psb kernel module for 2.6.38.. ugh.. now it compiles fine and still work with 2.6.35 but unfortunately segfault with .38 (it says "Killed" during system startup!)

Finished my simplicistic ideas.. wondering why they don't write drivers in python or mono (joking!) or better in assembly so I don't understand anything and I don't find inspiration to play with.

----------


## yvesdm3000

> I've tried to fix psb kernel module for 2.6.38.. ugh.. now it compiles fine and still work with 2.6.35 but unfortunately segfault with .38 (it says "Killed" during system startup!)
> 
> Finished my simplicistic ideas.. wondering why they don't write drivers in python or mono (joking!) or better in assembly so I don't understand anything and I don't find inspiration to play with.


Isn't C the most simplistic language out there? Functions and pointers...
As soon as I've upgraded my second tablet to 10.10 I'll try a shot at 11.04 and see what fun we can get out of it.

-Yves

----------


## lucazade

> Isn't C the most simplistic language out there? Functions and pointers...
> As soon as I've upgraded my second tablet to 10.10 I'll try a shot at 11.04 and see what fun we can get out of it.
> 
> -Yves


Yes, probably it is.. I have only fear to approach to C seriously!

I love so much Gma500 (erm..) I'll probably buy this toy:
- Built-in PC: 1.6 GHz Intel_ Atom Z530_ on-board 4GB flash SSD 

http://www.robotis.com/xe/darwin_en

 :Wink:

----------


## yvesdm3000

> Yes, probably it is.. I have only fear to approach to C seriously!
> 
> I love so much Gma500 (erm..) I'll probably buy this toy:
> - Built-in PC: 1.6 GHz Intel_ Atom Z530_ on-board 4GB flash SSD 
> 
> http://www.robotis.com/xe/darwin_en


Hehe, fixing bad chips can be so addictive that you start buying that stuff again.  :Wink: 

-Yves

----------


## fanum

> Hehe, fixing bad chips can be so addictive that you start buying that stuff again. 
> 
> -Yves


Couldn't agree more! Or move on to a new troubled one once the issues are permanently resolved  :Smile:

----------


## mikewhatever

> patch that kills debug now on launchpad


Thanks! :Very Happy: 
Just wanted to make sure, is it a patch to xserver-xorg-video-psb?

----------


## tista

@Luca

Now I'm trying to solve the issues in emgd-dkms on Lucid.
so I could attach 2 patches.  :Wink: 
1st, yeah gtt:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/569899/
2nd, unfortunately emgd_drv.c:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/569900/
then I could build it sccessfully !! finally I think now 10.04.2 would be treated almost same as Maverick kernel.

but a pity story has not ended...  :Sad: 

see Xorg.0.log:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/569906/
yes. evdev had mismatched ABI on 1.8.2git.... so you might have to include xorg-input packages into your installation script.

now I'm on such situations...
Thanks.

*P.S:*
maybe these packages would be necessary...
* xserver-xorg-input-evdev
* xserver-xorg-input-mouse
* xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
* xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse

then I could let emgd work fine on Lucid 10.04.2 !!  :Wink:

----------


## yvesdm3000

> Thanks!
> Just wanted to make sure, is it a patch to xserver-xorg-video-psb?


Yes

-Yves

----------


## lucazade

> @Luca
> 
> Now I'm trying to solve the issues in emgd-dkms on Lucid.
> so I could attach 2 patches. 
> 1st, yeah gtt:
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/569899/
> 2nd, unfortunately emgd_drv.c:
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/569900/
> then I could build it sccessfully !! finally I think now 10.04.2 would be treated almost same as Maverick kernel.
> ...


Tista new emgd-dkms with your patches for lucid is building
https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd

About the other packages that should be included in installation script:

https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+...lucid_i386.deb

https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+...lucid_i386.deb

https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+...lucid_i386.deb

https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+...lucid_i386.deb

correct?

----------


## lucazade

I've also packaged psb drivers for lucid including latest 2 patches from Yves:
Xv video and no debug.

currently building here.. if ok and working i'll move to main ppa
https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/fix

----------


## argonius

Hi all

As previously posted I have removed EMGD an re-installed psb. Everything works fine for me except the plymouth splash (seems to be my favourite issue).

After grub menu disappears I get a blinking cursor on the top left corner, after some time the Ubuntu 10.10 "text splash" appears shortly (some seconds) before the X session starts.

When I used psb before switching over to EMGD graphical splash was ok. But now after removing EMGD and installing latest psb splash is not working.

Is there any setting I probably missed? Or might it be related to some EMGD left overs?

Any ideas?
Christian

----------


## tista

> Tista new emgd-dkms with your patches for lucid is building
> https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd
> 
> About the other packages that should be included in installation script:
> 
> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+...lucid_i386.deb
> 
> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+...lucid_i386.deb
> 
> ...


Thanks Luca !!  :Very Happy: 

That's correct.  :Wink:  already I had tried these packages, too. after I would check dkms again via ppa repos.

Arrivederci  :Wink:

----------


## vivaeltopo

Hi Luca,
I just installed the new psb fixes from gma500/fix under Lucid. XV in cheese worked very nice but i had no transparency (compositing?!) and HD video playback in VLC didn't really work. Many artifacts and very slow playback... The overall desktop performance felt slower than the old driver.

I switched back to the normal psb-ppa.

----------


## lucazade

> Hi Luca,
> I just installed the new psb fixes from gma500/fix under Lucid. XV in cheese worked very nice but i had no transparency (compositing?!) and HD video playback in VLC didn't really work. Many artifacts and very slow playback... The overall desktop performance felt slower than the old driver.
> 
> I switched back to the normal psb-ppa.


When you use Cheese you have no more transparency (compiz/metacity compositor)?

Vlc doesn't support HD playback you should use mplayer vaapi.. Did it work well before the new patches?

The overall desktop performance should be not affected because one patch is for Xv video (not always in use) and the other remove debug messages in a log.. really strange!

----------


## yvesdm3000

> When you use Cheese you have no more transparency (compiz/metacity compositor)?
> 
> Vlc doesn't support HD playback you should use mplayer vaapi.. Did it work well before the new patches?
> 
> The overall desktop performance should be not affected because one patch is for Xv video (not always in use) and the other remove debug messages in a log.. really strange!


The Xv implementation is far from perfect since it blows the video straight on the framebuffer the way NVidia/ATI does it. The only thing they do extra is to key using a specific colour(blue/purple/darkgray), something we don't have a function for in our binary blob. The old no-longer-working implementation did an extra copy of the resized frame when the pixmap is being shown onscreen and thus must have been slow (I can't verify it anymore). Now with our move from exa_classic to exa_mixed, to get a 'clean' implementation of Xv the way it was before, we need to implement pixmap-migration and buffer the pixmap into video-memory. My first attempt and some tests have shown a decrease in overall performance so stopped on that path and did Xv differently.

I'm preparing now to try and reverse-engineer the powervr, not the whole thing, I'd like to focus on the Xv acceleration routine which is a nice clean 1-function shader operation and I hope to retrieve somehow the memory-copy function out of it because that one could greatly improve our performance.

-Yves

----------


## lucazade

> The Xv implementation is far from perfect since it blows the video straight on the framebuffer the way NVidia/ATI does it. The only thing they do extra is to key using a specific colour(blue/purple/darkgray), something we don't have a function for in our binary blob. The old no-longer-working implementation did an extra copy of the resized frame when the pixmap is being shown onscreen and thus must have been slow (I can't verify it anymore). Now with our move from exa_classic to exa_mixed, to get a 'clean' implementation of Xv the way it was before, we need to implement pixmap-migration and buffer the pixmap into video-memory. My first attempt and some tests have shown a decrease in overall performance so stopped on that path and did Xv differently.
> 
> I'm preparing now to try and reverse-engineer the powervr, not the whole thing, I'd like to focus on the Xv acceleration routine which is a nice clean 1-function shader operation and I hope to retrieve somehow the memory-copy function out of it because that one could greatly improve our performance.
> 
> -Yves


I trust you!
What can I say I haven't noticed any perfomance degradation here with the latest 2 patches... all the benchmark i've tried gives the same results as before and the desktop experience is enough snappy.  :Smile: 

With powervr do you mean these drivers or something else?
http://repo.meego.com/MeeGo/builds/t...packages/i586/

----------


## vivaeltopo

> When you use Cheese you have no more transparency (compiz/metacity compositor)?
> 
> Vlc doesn't support HD playback you should use mplayer vaapi.. Did it work well before the new patches?
> 
> The overall desktop performance should be not affected because one patch is for Xv video (not always in use) and the other remove debug messages in a log.. really strange!


Transparency (gnome-panel, notifications) wasn't there right after the reboot (but it works with the "old" psb). Then i started cheese for xv testing, because it didn't work before and video playback was really nice, smooth playback, no delay. I thought, if i use vlc with standard/xv playback (HD) videos should work now. Am i wrong?
I can reinstall it and test mplayer (with xv playback) if you need more feedback.
Although the video playback in cheese was really nice the feeling of the desktop-performance was slower and not that responsive as with the "old" psb.

----------


## lucazade

> Transparency (gnome-panel, notifications) wasn't there right after the reboot (but it works with the "old" psb). Then i started cheese for xv testing, because it didn't work before and video playback was really nice, smooth playback, no delay. I thought, if i use vlc with standard/xv playback (HD) videos should work now. Am i wrong?
> I can reinstall it and test mplayer (with xv playback) if you need more feedback.
> Although the video playback in cheese was really nice the feeling of the desktop-performance was slower and not that responsive as with the "old" psb.


ok ok..
now it is more clear.. thanks!

I haven't experienced the trasparency issue in maverick and natty so it was difficult to imagine the issue. 

If you use vlc with standard/xv playback HD videos should work now but slowly (before it was only a black screen).

the only way to watch hd movies is still to use a vaapi enabled player like mplayer, 
this new patch fixes "only" Xv (non hd) playback. 

about desktop responsivness looks like related to the trasparency issue you have, is window dragging slow or content scrolling?
have you tried gtkperf?

Will see what Yves think about!

----------


## txutxifel

Hello,
I've just installed psb drivers, with xv fix. All works good, except fullscreen flash (i get a white screen). 

Otherwise, thanks for your jobs!!!!!!!!!

----------


## yvesdm3000

> Transparency (gnome-panel, notifications) wasn't there right after the reboot (but it works with the "old" psb). Then i started cheese for xv testing, because it didn't work before and video playback was really nice, smooth playback, no delay. I thought, if i use vlc with standard/xv playback (HD) videos should work now. Am i wrong?
> I can reinstall it and test mplayer (with xv playback) if you need more feedback.
> Although the video playback in cheese was really nice the feeling of the desktop-performance was slower and not that responsive as with the "old" psb.


It can't be Xv patch, look at it, it is merely an addition to psbDisplayVideo. what version is exactly the 'old' one?

yves

----------


## yvesdm3000

> It can't be Xv patch, look at it, it is merely an addition to psbDisplayVideo. what version is exactly the 'old' one?


Wasn't there a patch (originally a config option) to fix a crash with 10.10? That one could potentially cause a performance drop and something I was planning to look at too.

-Yves

----------


## yvesdm3000

> I trust you!
> What can I say I haven't noticed any perfomance degradation here with the latest 2 patches... all the benchmark i've tried gives the same results as before and the desktop experience is enough snappy. 
> 
> With powervr do you mean these drivers or something else?
> http://repo.meego.com/MeeGo/builds/t...packages/i586/


No, I want extra performance. Our driver is slow for fullscreen updates and big regions like web-pages and flash. It uses the default EXA-acceleration to copy/composite which is MMX/SSE assembly code running on our ATOM, and we all know the CPU is not the fastest around and if we can throw it at the powervr-chip, more work can be done on our main CPU  :Smile: 

-Yves

----------


## lucazade

> Wasn't there a patch (originally a config option) to fix a crash with 10.10? That one could potentially cause a performance drop and something I was planning to look at too.
> 
> -Yves


I'm trying to think to all the options, workarounds, cheats.. for psb but don't remember anything particular for 10.10 or a fix for crashes. maybe some kernel options?




> No, I want extra performance. Our driver is slow for fullscreen updates and big regions like web-pages and flash. It uses the default EXA-acceleration to copy/composite which is MMX/SSE assembly code running on our ATOM, and we all know the CPU is not the fastest around and if we can throw it at the powervr-chip, more work can be done on our main CPU


Our cpu is one of the slowest I've ever seen..hehe.. also a old Z80 or a motorola 680x0 makes more instructions per second.
At least it doesn't drain battery... it is a diesel chip!

----------


## yvesdm3000

> I'm trying to think to all the options, workarounds, cheats.. for psb but don't remember anything particular for 10.10 or a fix for crashes. maybe some kernel options?
> 
> 
> 
> Our cpu is one of the slowest I've ever seen..hehe.. also a old Z80 or a motorola 680x0 makes more instructions per second.
> At least it doesn't drain battery... it is a diesel chip!


In august there was the exaNoComposite config, I was no longer following after that, how did that get fixed because i no longer have it in my xorg.conf ...

-Yves

----------


## lucazade

> In august there was the exaNoComposite config, I was no longer following after that, how did that get fixed because i no longer have it in my xorg.conf ...
> 
> -Yves


It was not fixed from us if I remember well.. it became no more needed after some ubuntu update.
That option was useful with compiz that hanged at session startup.

----------


## Micha_DE

Hi guys and also girls,

What is actually the best to use - the emgd driver or the psb driver?

Thanks for help.

Greetings Micha

----------


## tista

> Hi guys and also girls,
> 
> What is actually the best to use - the emgd driver or the psb driver?
> 
> Thanks for help.
> 
> Greetings Micha


Hi, Micha.  :Wink: 

I think the best would be psb.
but unfortunately we have not succeeded psb to work on Natty...  :Sad: 
so if you want to run Natty, you should try emgd. and also newest compiz 0.9.x has Glib support, 3D on psb now is incompatible to it, too.

psb is fast 2D, now Xv supported (fixed by Yves), vaapi, almost things would be our best driver I think.  :Wink: 

Cheers.

----------


## jbernardo

> It was not fixed from us if I remember well.. it became no more needed after some ubuntu update.
> That option was useful with compiz that hanged at session startup.


I've tried adding 'Option "ExaNoComposite" "false"'to my xorg.conf and it seems to have increased the speed of '/usr/lib/xscreensaver/glblur -fps -window" from 14 to 15.5 fps. I'll see if we still have the patch to change the default behaviour in our driver when I finish recovering my netbook.

----------


## tista

> I've tried adding 'Option "ExaNoComposite" "false"'to my xorg.conf and it seems to have increased the speed of '/usr/lib/xscreensaver/glblur -fps -window" from 14 to 15.5 fps. I'll see if we still have the patch to change the default behaviour in our driver when I finish recovering my netbook.


@jbernardo

What's wrong with your PC ?
Mi dispiace  :Sad:

----------


## lucazade

> I've tried adding 'Option "ExaNoComposite" "false"'to my xorg.conf and it seems to have increased the speed of '/usr/lib/xscreensaver/glblur -fps -window" from 14 to 15.5 fps. I'll see if we still have the patch to change the default behaviour in our driver when I finish recovering my netbook.


same here.. from 14 to 15.5 fps
 :Smile:

----------


## jbernardo

> @jbernardo
> 
> What's wrong with your PC ?
> Mi dispiace


Basically a hdd going bad, it seems. Possibly when I dropped it last year it damaged also the HDD, not only the case.

----------


## jbernardo

> same here.. from 14 to 15.5 fps


Looks like we have to remove the patch that enables ExaNoComposite by default...  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

> Looks like we have to remove the patch that enables ExaNoComposite by default...


I've searched in sources but haven't found any interesting reference to exanocomposite,
only the xorg option in poulsbo-config but it is no more used.



```
grep -iR exanocomposite *
poulsbo-config/bin/xorgconfig.py:	#self.xorg_conf.addOption('Device', 'ExaNoComposite', 'True', optiontype='Option', position=0)
poulsbo-config/debian/changelog:  * removed exanocomposite in xorg.conf
poulsbo-config/debian/changelog:  * added exanocomposite in xorg.conf
```

----------


## jbernardo

I found that we still have "psb_xvtempfix.patch" in xserver-xorg-video-psb, which probably should be removed now, but haven't found where the default for ExaNoComposite changed, possibly in the main trunk.

----------


## lucazade

> I found that we still have "psb_xvtempfix.patch" in xserver-xorg-video-psb, which probably should be removed now, but haven't found where the default for ExaNoComposite changed, possibly in the main trunk.


I've replaced psb_xvtempfix.patch content with the latest patch from Yves but haven't changed the name of the patch  :Capital Razz: 

about ExaNoComposite i don't know where was modified or added, searched everywhere!

----------


## yvesdm3000

> I've replaced psb_xvtempfix.patch content with the latest patch from Yves but haven't changed the name of the patch 
> 
> about ExaNoComposite i don't know where was modified or added, searched everywhere!


Please test toroughly, maybe ubuntu made a patch to xorg enabling the option by default, disabling again might introduce the driver-bug again. It might be better to fix the bug and gain performance.  :Smile: 

-Yves

----------


## jbernardo

One small problem is that disabling ExaNoComposite breaks kwin compositing, so no desktop effects on kde.  :Sad: 

PS: Just a thought. maybe enabling ExaNoComposite when using emgd drivers brings back kwin compositing for that, like it does for psb.

----------


## yvesdm3000

> One small problem is that disabling ExaNoComposite breaks kwin compositing, so no desktop effects on kde. 
> 
> PS: Just a thought. maybe enabling ExaNoComposite when using emgd drivers brings back kwin compositing for that, like it does for psb.


Do you have an idea why it breaks kwin compositing? Wrong detection or has something changed within Xorg and is ExaCompositing no longer supported (eg no longer doing compositing) ?

-Yves

----------


## jbernardo

> Do you have an idea why it breaks kwin compositing? Wrong detection or has something changed within Xorg and is ExaCompositing no longer supported (eg no longer doing compositing) ?
> 
> -Yves


Unfortunately, all I get is a message at the "Screen Effects" configuration stating that effects are disabled due to technical reasons. When I posted that on kdebugs for the emgd driver, it was immediately closed with a simple comment - driver bug. And that is all, unfortunately.

----------


## yvesdm3000

> Unfortunately, all I get is a message at the "Screen Effects" configuration stating that effects are disabled due to technical reasons. When I posted that on kdebugs for the emgd driver, it was immediately closed with a simple comment - driver bug. And that is all, unfortunately.


You can always check if there is a difference in extensions using xdpyinfo. That is generally the place where software checks if something is supported or not.

(I'm not anywhere near my tablet so I cannot do the check)

-Yves

----------


## jbernardo

> You can always check if there is a difference in extensions using xdpyinfo. That is generally the place where software checks if something is supported or not.
> 
> (I'm not anywhere near my tablet so I cannot do the check)
> 
> -Yves


I'll check what is the difference between them with the psb driver and post it here later.

----------


## AdamWill

Oh, fun - lucazade etc, here's something you may run into with 2.6.38:

/builddir/build/BUILD/psb-kmod-4.41.1/_kmod_build_2.6.38-0.rc5.git1.1.fc15.i686
/drm_agpsupport.c: In function 'drm_agp_flush_chipset':
/builddir/build/BUILD/psb-kmod-4.41.1/_kmod_build_2.6.38-0.rc5.git1.1.fc15.i686/drm_agpsupport.c:647:2: error: implicit declaration of function 'agp_flush_chipset' [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]
cc1: some warnings being treated as errors
make[2]: *** [/builddir/build/BUILD/psb-kmod-4.41.1/_kmod_build_2.6.38-0.rc5.git1.1.fc15.i686/drm_agpsupport.o] Error 1

I suspect this is a result of:

http://www.mail-archive.com/intel-gf.../msg02089.html

"kill agp_flush_chipset and corresponding ioctl"

I don't have the chops to fix this, but thought I'd let you lot know about it...

----------


## bodhi.zazen

Anyone try this patch yet ?

https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/580231/

Nudge, perhaps we could contribute to the mainline kernel =)

----------


## AdamWill

> Anyone try this patch yet ?
> 
> https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/580231/
> 
> Nudge, perhaps we could contribute to the mainline kernel =)


AIUI it's not usable yet, it's not sufficiently complete to run the psb driver on top of.

----------


## yvesdm3000

> Anyone try this patch yet ?
> 
> https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/580231/
> 
> Nudge, perhaps we could contribute to the mainline kernel =)


Looks like good old Alan got a new toy he wants to play with, a DELL mini 10 !  :Smile: 

OK, so kernel-part of our beloved gma500 has been started. Now we need some more PowerVR power and we have a 100% supported piece of equipment! .  :Wink: 

-Yves

(beloved=sarcasm)

----------


## tista

> Looks like good old Alan got a new toy he wants to play with, a DELL mini 10 ! 
> 
> OK, so kernel-part of our beloved gma500 has been started. Now we need some more PowerVR power and we have a 100% supported piece of equipment! . 
> 
> -Yves
> 
> (beloved=sarcasm)


Hi, Yves.  :Smile: 

It sounds NICE !!  :Very Happy: 
I hope I could backport this backlight module into current EMGD.. until the time when powerVR driver officially released. and if you could find any useful functions/pointers in pixmaps put surface for drm, please let me know !! I wanna also backport them into emgd_drm and/or emgd_fb.

I feel honored to talk to you.  :Wink: 
Thanks.

----------


## fanum

Have you guys seen this?

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?v=...id=62711517402

Its the facebook group "Intel Poulsbo (GMA500) Dissatisfaction Group" with 800 plus members. Anyone with a facebook account should join, the higher the number, the better.

----------


## jbernardo

> I'll check what is the difference between them with the psb driver and post it here later.


My apologies to all, it seems that after kwin detects a broken driver it just won't ever test again the driver capabilities. I had to edit kwinrc to get it to test again, and it works now both with or without EXANoComposite. Now I can even enable openGL rendering (instead of XRender), but it is too slow, even if it enables a lot of the effects that don't work using XRender. It also slows down everything openGl a lot (in particular glblur goes down to 6-7 fps instead of 15.5).

----------


## yvesdm3000

> My apologies to all, it seems that after kwin detects a broken driver it just won't ever test again the driver capabilities. I had to edit kwinrc to get it to test again, and it works now both with or without EXANoComposite. Now I can even enable openGL rendering (instead of XRender), but it is too slow, even if it enables a lot of the effects that don't work using XRender. It also slows down everything openGl a lot (in particular glblur goes down to 6-7 fps instead of 15.5).


that means we gain speed with EXANoComposite=false ? It would make sense, the option disables mmx/sse in EXA-code for compositing. It also means ubuntu ships xorg now with the option=true because the option should by default be false...

-Yves

----------


## jbernardo

> that means we gain speed with EXANoComposite=false ? It would make sense, the option disables mmx/sse in EXA-code for compositing. It also means ubuntu ships xorg now with the option=true because the option should by default be false...
> 
> -Yves


I seem to gain some speed here with that option, so we could try it. My fumblings aside, it doesn't seem to break anything.

What I had problems is that if I start X without xorg.conf it will try to use the fbdev driver and will lock. Could be because of what I have in grub.conf, enabling the 1366x768 framebuffer.

----------


## nicodds

Thanks to the link posted by Yves and to a bit of google searching  I managed to compile the psb kernel module against kernel 2.6.38, but as soon as I try to test it I get in trouble with the issue described here http://code.google.com/p/gma500/issues/detail?id=26. I hope that the problem is related to a misconfiguration of my netbook, but at the moment I cant investigate further.

The problems I fixed were:
* function agp_flush_chipset() removed from kernel code;
* functions (acquire|release)_console_sem() renamed to console_(lock|unlock)();
* member fops->ioctl of structure drm_driver renamed to fops->unlocked_ioctl.

The patch is available at https://gist.github.com/840787.

Ciao,
Nico

----------


## tista

> Have you guys seen this?
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?v=...id=62711517402
> 
> Its the facebook group "Intel Poulsbo (GMA500) Dissatisfaction Group" with 800 plus members. Anyone with a facebook account should join, the higher the number, the better.


Hi, fanum.  :Wink: 

did you join it ?
if so, is there anything about remarkable topics ?

Cheers.  :Wink:

----------


## tista

Hi, all Natties.  :Wink: 

Did you already update to latest generic kernel ?
now 2.6.38-5-generic released.
and something's changing day by day in Intel chip. see detail in below:
http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/302404

Actually I had experienced better stuffs in ACPI video module.  :Wink: 
now it seems to handle backlight well done... but it still hasn't sysfs constructions yet. so gnome-power-manager, notify-OSD doesn't grab properly. however, the hotkeys only could change brightness...

so if you run Natty and may feel free to try, let me know how your netbook handle the backlight control.
this trial needs kernel option written in grub.conf like this:

```
acpi_backlight=video
```

and also if you already installed any special backlight modules, you should avoid these modules. it would be realized to edit blacklist.conf. in case with my VAIO P, the ACPI video module had handled successfully its backlight (maybe 8 steps linear-smoothly).  :Wink: 

Cheers.

----------


## lucazade

> Thanks to the link posted by Yves and to a bit of google searching  I managed to compile the psb kernel module against kernel 2.6.38, but as soon as I try to test it I get in trouble with the issue described here http://code.google.com/p/gma500/issues/detail?id=26. I hope that the problem is related to a misconfiguration of my netbook, but at the moment I cant investigate further.
> 
> The problems I fixed were:
> * function agp_flush_chipset() removed from kernel code;
> * functions (acquire|release)_console_sem() renamed to console_(lock|unlock)();
> * member fops->ioctl of structure drm_driver renamed to fops->unlocked_ioctl.
> 
> The patch is available at https://gist.github.com/840787.
> 
> ...


Hi Nico

Tried your patch and packaged in ppa:gma500/psb110... unfortunately I get same results :
Module built against kernel 2.6.38-5 but kernel oops loading psb module, like the bug report you pointed out.

----------


## lucazade

> Anyone try this patch yet ?
> 
> https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/580231/
> 
> Nudge, perhaps we could contribute to the mainline kernel =)


I haven't read this thread in the last days (because my subscription to thread jumped), now this link is no more valid..
What was about?  :Confused: 

also reading Yves "OK, so kernel-part of our beloved gma500 has been started."
which kernel part?

----------


## nicodds

> I haven't read this thread in the last days (because my subscription to thread jumped), now this link is no more valid..
> What was about? 
> 
> also reading Yves "OK, so kernel-part of our beloved gma500 has been started."
> which kernel part?


It seems that Alan Cox has got a Dell Mini, so now he is rewriting from scratch the dri kernel modules for the gma500 chipset. Let's cross our fingers!

----------


## nicodds

> Hi Nico
> 
> Tried your patch and packaged in ppa:gma500/psb110... unfortunately I get same results :
> Module built against kernel 2.6.38-5 but kernel oops loading psb module, like the bug report you pointed out.


I'm trying to get rid of this problem, but if you or anyone has suggestions, they're welcome!

----------


## lucazade

> It seems that Alan Cox has got a Dell Mini, so now he is rewriting from scratch the dri kernel modules for the gma500 chipset. Let's cross our fingers!


What a great news! 
I'll keep finger crossed for a couple of day, just to be sure!

https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/2/22/183

----------


## tista

> Hi Nico
> 
> Tried your patch and packaged in ppa:gma500/psb110... unfortunately I get same results :
> Module built against kernel 2.6.38-5 but kernel oops loading psb module, like the bug report you pointed out.


Hi, Luca, Nico.  :Wink: 

I've already reported such issues about patches for 2.6.38... well remembered, I've  posted some diffs similar to Nico"s.
I know these fixes could solve build errors, but it's not a principle...
we need more long-term tracings in psb-kernel-source with more deeper fixings.

Regards.  :Wink:

----------


## PilotPaul

Hi All

What's the best GMA500 solution for Natty at the moment?  I was thinking of setting up a Natty test partition just to see how things are progressing...are either PSB or EMGD usable on the latest kernel and Xorg server?  Or is it best to stick to something like fbdev and try using Unity 2d for the time being...

Paul

----------


## nicodds

> Hi, Luca, Nico. 
> 
> I've already reported such issues about patches for 2.6.38... well remembered, I've  posted some diffs similar to Nico"s.
> I know these fixes could solve build errors, but it's not a principle...
> we need more long-term tracings in psb-kernel-source with more deeper fixings.
> 
> Regards.


Sorry tista, I thought you focused only on emgd patches, so I didn't look at your work (I'm always in chronic lack-of-time state)  :Sad: .

At this point, I think it is better to wait for alan cox & co. work, so we'll rely on a well mantained module.

Happy all,
Nico

----------


## m0dcm

> What a great news! 
> I'll keep finger crossed for a couple of day, just to be sure!
> 
> https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/2/22/183



This is SUPER news! but as with Luca, I along with others are keeping our fingers crossed!
Forgive me for being a thick person though, who is Alan Cox? Is he an Intel man or something else?

----------


## lucazade

> This is SUPER news! but as with Luca, I along with others are keeping our fingers crossed!
> Forgive me for being a thick person though, who is Alan Cox? Is he an Intel man or something else?


He is a myth:

"He is a British computer programmer heavily involved in the development of the Linux kernel since its early days in 1991"
"He was once commonly regarded as being the "second in command" after Linus Torvalds himself" (if this matter..)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alan_Cox

I believe gma500 is in the best hands I could hope.

----------


## lucazade

> Hi All
> 
> What's the best GMA500 solution for Natty at the moment?  I was thinking of setting up a Natty test partition just to see how things are progressing...are either PSB or EMGD usable on the latest kernel and Xorg server?  Or is it best to stick to something like fbdev and try using Unity 2d for the time being...
> 
> Paul


For Natty i'm using atm PSB drivers with 2.6.35 from kernel ppa, also EMGD works well but it needs xorg 1.9 from maverick pinned.
Anyway also fbdev drivers are enough to test unity-2d if you are interested in (but you won't have vaapi accel and only a slow 3D and composite).

----------


## PilotPaul

Thx for the info Luca - I'll see how fbdev works with Unity-2D... should be enough just to get the feel of the thing!

Paul

----------


## m0dcm

> He is a myth:
> 
> "He is a British computer programmer heavily involved in the development of the Linux kernel since its early days in 1991"
> "He was once commonly regarded as being the "second in command" after Linus Torvalds himself" (if this matter..)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alan_Cox
> 
> I believe gma500 is in the best hands I could hope.


Cheers Luca,
I see he's a Welsh man too! I have faith in him and you guys too!
Keep the flame alive!!!!

----------


## tista

> Sorry tista, I thought you focused only on emgd patches, so I didn't look at your work (I'm always in chronic lack-of-time state) .
> 
> At this point, I think it is better to wait for alan cox & co. work, so we'll rely on a well mantained module.
> 
> Happy all,
> Nico


No problems, Nico.  :Wink: 
actually your works looks better than mine... and also you're right that I'm always focusing / maintaining on Natty kernel part of emgd...
(however most people takes no notice of emgd now  :Very Happy: )

finally I could say thanks a lot for your patchworks !!

Cheers.  :Wink:

----------


## bgeer

First, I much appreciate the work of the GMA500 team.

I installed Lucazade's 10.4 on my Acer AO751h & have everything working *except* webcam video.  I really really want to run skype with video.  I saw posts suggesting Xv installation would make the video work.  But so far I have no video from the webcam.  It does work in WinXP [yuck].

I installed "libva - 0.31.0-1+sds9.1ubuntu1".

Xorg.0.log includes "(II) PSB(0): Xv video acceleration enabled."

According to synaptic, all the "psb", "xpsb", & "xserver" stuff is up to date.  According to https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/ppa/+packages everything is up-to-date with the exception of "psb-kernel-source" which errors during compile then I have to re-install 10.4.

I'd be much obliged for a either questions or suggestions that will help me get video working.

Bob

----------


## lucazade

> First, I much appreciate the work of the GMA500 team.
> 
> I installed Lucazade's 10.4 on my Acer AO751h & have everything working *except* webcam video.  I really really want to run skype with video.  I saw posts suggesting Xv installation would make the video work.  But so far I have no video from the webcam.  It does work in WinXP [yuck].
> 
> I installed "libva - 0.31.0-1+sds9.1ubuntu1".
> 
> Xorg.0.log includes "(II) PSB(0): Xv video acceleration enabled."
> 
> According to synaptic, all the "psb", "xpsb", & "xserver" stuff is up to date.  According to https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/ppa/+packages everything is up-to-date with the exception of "psb-kernel-source" which errors during compile then I have to re-install 10.4.
> ...


for lucid you should use xserver-xorg-video-psb package from gma500/fix ppa in order to get Xv accel video.

https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archi...s_filter=lucid

as soon as possible I'll move this package to main gma500 ppa.

----------


## bgeer

> for lucid you should use xserver-xorg-video-psb package from gma500/fix ppa in order to get Xv accel video.
> 
> https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archi...s_filter=lucid
> 
> as soon as possible I'll move this package to main gma500 ppa.


Thank you, muchas gracias, merci, grazie, danke, ... it works.  Bob

----------


## m0dcm

Hey Everyone in GMA500 land,
Since finding out that Alan Cox has started doing a driver for the GMA500/Poulsbo/Moorstown chipset, I stumbled across this article on the net - http://www.h-online.com/open/news/it...o-1195125.html

If the article is anything to go by, and the unacellerated 2d performance of the current driver that Alan has done is quoted to be "Snappy" then we have something to look forward to.

@Luca - I'm going to install 10.04 onto this Netbook again, and was just wondering, how good is the GMA500 patch for xv video? and do I just add it along with the driver to the PPA sources?

----------


## lucazade

> @Luca - I'm going to install 10.04 onto this Netbook again, and was just wondering, how good is the GMA500 patch for xv video? and do I just add it along with the driver to the PPA sources?


Xv patch is good, only thing is flash full screen which is is still white.. for the rest cheese, skype and totem works really well.
There is no need to use fix ppa because I've copied the lucid package inside main ppa.

----------


## yvesdm3000

> Hey Everyone in GMA500 land,
> Since finding out that Alan Cox has started doing a driver for the GMA500/Poulsbo/Moorstown chipset, I stumbled across this article on the net - http://www.h-online.com/open/news/it...o-1195125.html
> 
> If the article is anything to go by, and the unacellerated 2d performance of the current driver that Alan has done is quoted to be "Snappy" then we have something to look forward to.
> 
> @Luca - I'm going to install 10.04 onto this Netbook again, and was just wondering, how good is the GMA500 patch for xv video? and do I just add it along with the driver to the PPA sources?


Xv is not 100% perfect but it works. The thing is I made it overlaying the video on the framebuffer, but without the color-keying that's normally used by proprietary nvidia/ATI drivers. The side-effect is that overlapping windows or hidden windows cannot be detected and the video will still be on the output. However using the overlay-way is faster than the old way because there is no copy-operation anymore, the video-decoder simply blows it on the framebuffer directly.

I looked at Alan Cox's driver, it is mostly rework, cleanup and conversion of the current driver and there is allready some stuff in there that accelerates 2D (they look like powervr instructions) but I think it is still disabled, so with enough testing, accelerated 2D will be coming. In any case, Alan is doing a good job on it, making sure it'll be accepted in the kernel without having a new person doing the complete learning process of the high standard coding practice that's required for kernel drivers  nowadays. Once cleaned up, I'm sure someone will take the maintaining of the driver from Alan.

3D is a different story, before you can get that working, one needs to implement a very big bunch of operations and is a huge undertaking, it might make it more easy to use MESA and simply pick simple operations out of it and try to accelerate that, I'm not sure yet if that's even possible with MESA.

For now I'm focussing on trying to log the instructions needed to get video-scaling/colorspace conversion for Xv and possibly VAAPI to work without the binary blob and ultimately in a far future to make it work with Alan Cox's driver.

-Yves

----------


## lucazade

> I looked at Alan Cox's driver, it is mostly rework, cleanup and conversion of the current driver and there is allready some stuff in there that accelerates 2D (they look like powervr instructions) but I think it is still disabled, so with enough testing, accelerated 2D will be coming. In any case, Alan is doing a good job on it, making sure it'll be accepted in the kernel without having a new person doing the complete learning process of the high standard coding practice that's required for kernel drivers  nowadays. Once cleaned up, I'm sure someone will take the maintaining of the driver from Alan.
> 
> 3D is a different story, before you can get that working, one needs to implement a very big bunch of operations and is a huge undertaking, it might make it more easy to use MESA and simply pick simple operations out of it and try to accelerate that, I'm not sure yet if that's even possible with MESA.
> 
> For now I'm focussing on trying to log the instructions needed to get video-scaling/colorspace conversion for Xv and possibly VAAPI to work without the binary blob and ultimately in a far future to make it work with Alan Cox's driver.
> 
> -Yves


Thinking at a long term could be possible to use this new driver with Wayland and take gain of its features like OpenGL and composite?
..or I'm just dreaming!  :Smile:

----------


## m0dcm

> Xv patch is good, only thing is flash full screen which is is still white.. for the rest cheese, skype and totem works really well.
> There is no need to use fix ppa because I've copied the lucid package inside main ppa.


Cheers Luca, I've just backed up all my emails to my server, and going to install 10.04.1LTS now and give it a try.  As long as I can watch my movies and do my Ham Radio magazine editing, I'm a happy man till another update is available.

I'm bowing down to you and the others for your hard work  :Biggrin:

----------


## Kristoffer Eriicson

Anyone working on hardcoding resolutons for the sony vaio P series? (with EMGD + Debian)
Getting 1600x768 works fine with the config in this thread (specific for machine) but it would be nice with lower resultion  :Smile: 

Currently i either get lower resolution simply by cutting of sections of the screen (which doesnt do much for readability) or it tries some distorted resolution where it flickers and overlaps itself. 

I will go through the usermanual and try and hardcode but would of course be nice if someone beat me to it  :Smile:

----------


## SteveBBB

Thanks to Lucazade, Yves, JBernado and the other developers for making Xv video operational for Lucid using the PSB drivers.  :Very Happy: 

You all have asked for results and bugs to be reported so here is my experience using an Acer AO7551h with 1MB ram and the most current PSB drivers available at the "GMA500/ppa lucid main" repository:

a) Xv video playback works for all the applications that I have tried. Speed is good and I have not noticed any slow playback using the video files I have. Glxgears gives about 1300 frames per 5 seconds.

b) When using the Metacity Compositor, the Xv video windows are always on top and the video screen overwrites the drop down menus, toggle buttons, etc.... This occurs with Cheese, the Totem movie player and Skype. When I turn off the Metacity Compositor, the drop down menus are OK. I haven't tried the Compiz Compositor since from my experience it is much slower than Metacity.

c) Full screen flash video using the Firefox browser shows a blinking white screen. Other full screen video (such as with Totem) works fine.

d) The brightness hotkeys do no work using the suggested fix GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor" but the brightness applet works OK.

e) Hibernate works OK without any tweaks applied, Suspend does not work with or without any of the suggested tweaks.

----------


## yvesdm3000

> Thinking at a long term could be possible to use this new driver with Wayland and take gain of its features like OpenGL and composite?
> ..or I'm just dreaming!


Don't get your hopes up too high. Wayland should work on kms but opengl is a whole different story...
I'll be happy allready to get vaapi and Xv operational by then.

Yves

----------


## tista

> Anyone working on hardcoding resolutons for the sony vaio P series? (with EMGD + Debian)
> Getting 1600x768 works fine with the config in this thread (specific for machine) but it would be nice with lower resultion 
> 
> Currently i either get lower resolution simply by cutting of sections of the screen (which doesnt do much for readability) or it tries some distorted resolution where it flickers and overlaps itself. 
> 
> I will go through the usermanual and try and hardcode but would of course be nice if someone beat me to it


Hi, Kristoffer.  :Wink: 

At first, I could say thanks a lot for your trial reports in VAIO P with EMGD + Debian !!  :Smile: 
I think you would try my configurations that I've posted. if you want "hot switching" resolutions, you might have to  "add" modelines into screen sections such lower resolutions (e.g. 1280 x 600). so you could change various type of res by xrandr tools. however unfortunately I haven't tried such hot-switching, if you could do well, let me know how you made it.  :Wink: 

Or if you attach your xorg.conf and post your requirements in resolutions,  I could help your work in some pieces. because now I run emgd on Natty, Maverick and Lucid onto my 2 VAIO Ps, I might find best situations very similar to  your environments.   :Wink: 

Cheers.

----------


## tista

> Thanks to Lucazade, Yves, Tista and the other developers for making Xv video operational for Lucid using the PSB drivers. 
> 
> You all have asked for results and bugs to be reported so here is my experience using an Acer AO7551h with 1MB ram and the most current PSB drivers available at the "GMA500/ppa lucid main" repository:
> 
> a) Xv video playback works for all the applications that I have tried. Speed is good and I have not noticed any slow playback using the video files I have. Glxgears gives about 1300 frames per 5 seconds.
> 
> b) When using the Metacity Compositor, the Xv video windows are always on top and the video screen overwrites the drop down menus, toggle buttons, etc.... This occurs with Cheese, the Totem movie player and Skype. When I turn off the Metacity Compositor, the drop down menus are OK. I haven't tried the Compiz Compositor since from my experience it is much slower than Metacity.
> 
> c) Full screen flash video using the Firefox browser shows a blinking white screen. Other full screen video (such as with Totem) works fine.
> ...


Hi, Steve.  :Wink: 

Basically I didn't join psb-Xv project.  :Wink:  almost part of this would be done by Yves, Luca and JBernardo. so I couldn't answer a lot,  so sorry. :Wink:  maybe they would reply to you with technical backgrounds, known issues and also helps/workarounds.

Regards.

----------


## m0dcm

Lucazade, you and the others are the men!! I'm happy to be running Ubuntu 10.04 on my Acer AO751h now! I've installed Ubuntu Tweak and switch Metacity on through that, and have installed VLC as Totem had streaming problems with .mkv video's but all is working nicely.
I've just been given a Dual Core 64bit AMD Acer Laptop, with ATI Graphics, but I still won't stop using this Netbook as it's my little work horse and does everything for me.  So that's now 4 PC's I have in the home running Ubuntu 10.04LTS!!

Keep up the great work lads, and I shall keep using this little Monster....

----------


## cadeskywalker

hi guys

could you paste your glxgears results to compare ?

glxgears 
1189 frames in 5.0 seconds = 237.605 FPS
1284 frames in 5.0 seconds = 256.556 FPS
1355 frames in 5.0 seconds = 270.873 FPS
1339 frames in 5.0 seconds = 267.792 FPS
1083 frames in 5.0 seconds = 216.532 FPS
1191 frames in 5.0 seconds = 237.867 FPS

i'm on fedora 14 but maybe i'll install ubuntu if it better works.
more details:

- kernel 2.6.35.11
- 2Go ram
- atom Z540 1.86Ghz
- psb drivers
- composit + compiz
- 1366x768

using sony vaio x11


Cadeskywalker.

----------


## yvesdm3000

> hi guys
> 
> could you paste your glxgears results to compare ?
> 
> glxgears 
> 1189 frames in 5.0 seconds = 237.605 FPS
> 1284 frames in 5.0 seconds = 256.556 FPS
> 1355 frames in 5.0 seconds = 270.873 FPS
> 1339 frames in 5.0 seconds = 267.792 FPS
> ...


gluser@tabletpc:~$ glxgears 
734 frames in 5.0 seconds = 146.590 FPS
759 frames in 5.0 seconds = 151.696 FPS
969 frames in 5.0 seconds = 193.769 FPS
849 frames in 5.0 seconds = 169.800 FPS
771 frames in 5.0 seconds = 153.973 FPS
895 frames in 5.0 seconds = 178.866 FPS
710 frames in 5.0 seconds = 141.971 FPS
^C
user@tabletpc:~

using archos9 tablet atom z515 1.2ghz

-Yves

----------


## Mattia

Hi, now which driver are better dor maverik, emgd o poulsbo?

----------


## godfazr

> hi guys
> 
> could you paste your glxgears results to compare ?
> 
> glxgears 
> 1189 frames in 5.0 seconds = 237.605 FPS
> 1284 frames in 5.0 seconds = 256.556 FPS
> 1355 frames in 5.0 seconds = 270.873 FPS
> 1339 frames in 5.0 seconds = 267.792 FPS
> ...


godfazr@nb01:~$ glxgears
507 frames in 5.0 seconds = 101.333 FPS
757 frames in 5.0 seconds = 151.294 FPS
776 frames in 5.0 seconds = 155.014 FPS
766 frames in 5.0 seconds = 152.992 FPS
734 frames in 5.0 seconds = 146.787 FPS
739 frames in 5.0 seconds = 147.781 FPS
738 frames in 5.0 seconds = 147.552 FPS
745 frames in 5.0 seconds = 148.844 FPS

AO751h+Meverick+EMGD 1.5.2 + enabled Metacity compositing

----------


## SteveBBB

> hi guys
> 
> could you paste your glxgears results to compare ?
> 
> glxgears 
> 1189 frames in 5.0 seconds = 237.605 FPS
> 1284 frames in 5.0 seconds = 256.556 FPS
> 1355 frames in 5.0 seconds = 270.873 FPS
> 1339 frames in 5.0 seconds = 267.792 FPS
> ...


-----
Glxgears results are in attached screen image along with default graphic window size. Lucid Lynx, AO751h, 1MB Ram, PSB drivers current as of Feb. 27, 2011, Metacity compositing.

----------


## tista

> hi guys
> 
> could you paste your glxgears results to compare ?
> 
> glxgears 
> 1189 frames in 5.0 seconds = 237.605 FPS
> 1284 frames in 5.0 seconds = 256.556 FPS
> 1355 frames in 5.0 seconds = 270.873 FPS
> 1339 frames in 5.0 seconds = 267.792 FPS
> ...


Hi, cadeskywalker.  :Wink: 

I'm now checking on newest Natty with EMGD v1.5.2
In Unity-2D 3.6.1 (newest version) with composited metacity:

993 frames in 5.0 seconds = 198.581 FPS
973 frames in 5.0 seconds = 194.537 FPS
981 frames in 5.0 seconds = 196.069 FPS
992 frames in 5.0 seconds = 198.392 FPS
993 frames in 5.0 seconds = 198.473 FPS
987 frames in 5.0 seconds = 197.258 FPS
983 frames in 5.0 seconds = 196.389 FPS

In lightly effected Compiz 0.9.4 (newest version):

787 frames in 5.0 seconds = 157.338 FPS
752 frames in 5.0 seconds = 150.261 FPS
755 frames in 5.0 seconds = 150.848 FPS
780 frames in 5.0 seconds = 155.991 FPS
766 frames in 5.0 seconds = 152.856 FPS
753 frames in 5.0 seconds = 150.595 FPS
752 frames in 5.0 seconds = 150.247 FPS

on VAIO P 1st gen (VGN-P92KS z550-2GHz, 2GB-ram, 128GB-SSD)

Cheers.  :Wink:

----------


## argonius

Nokia Booklet 3G, Atom Z530 1.6GHz, 1GB RAM
Maverick, Compiz, psb driver

glxgears:
1279 frames in 5.0 seconds = 255.745 FPS
1198 frames in 5.0 seconds = 239.530 FPS
1389 frames in 5.0 seconds = 277.774 FPS
1287 frames in 5.0 seconds = 257.365 FPS
1366 frames in 5.0 seconds = 273.146 FPS
1423 frames in 5.0 seconds = 284.492 FPS
1414 frames in 5.0 seconds = 282.795 FPS
1395 frames in 5.0 seconds = 278.888 FPS

Christian

----------


## ddumanis

Video working fine now on my ASUS 1201HAB. Suspend works too, using the tweak.

Many thanks to Lucazade and the rest for all their hard work on this.

----------


## cadeskywalker

Thanks for your glxgears guys.
I have a better view now , i'm using psb drivers, i would tests emgd oneday to see if we can have better fps.


Cadeskywalker.

----------


## godfazr

> Thanks for your glxgears guys.
> I have a better view now , i'm using psb drivers, i would tests emgd oneday to see if we can have better fps.
> 
> 
> Cadeskywalker.


In common psb has better fps, but emgd has better Xv support, at least for now.

----------


## yvesdm3000

> Thanks for your glxgears guys.
> I have a better view now , i'm using psb drivers, i would tests emgd oneday to see if we can have better fps.
> 
> 
> Cadeskywalker.


I honestly don't think there would be a huge difference in speed in GFX-performance between Fedora and Ubuntu since the driver is mostly the same. When you'd run a compositor, that will most likely have an impact on glxgears, so is resizing the window.

We do have noticed the EMGD-driver is not very efficient in neither 2D nor 3D...

-Yves

----------


## yvesdm3000

> In common psb has better fps, but emgd has better Xv support, at least for now.


When you run a compositor, Xv has always worked, it's when you don't run it that previously Xv stayed black.

-Yves

----------


## godfazr

> When you run a compositor, Xv has always worked, it's when you don't run it that previously Xv stayed black.
> 
> -Yves


I didn't try psb with your fix to Xv yet, but since it still has problem with fullscreen flash (it's just white) emgd is still better for me (it's slow, but in 240p it's endurable).

----------


## yvesdm3000

> I didn't try psb with your fix to Xv yet, but since it still has problem with fullscreen flash (it's just white) emgd is still better for me (it's slow, but in 240p it's endurable).


Could you give me the output of "xdpyinfo" from an installation of EMGD ? It might give me clues why the fullscreen flash doesn't work.

Thanx.

-Yves

----------


## godfazr

> Could you give me the output of "xdpyinfo" from an installation of EMGD ? It might give me clues why the fullscreen flash doesn't work.
> 
> Thanx.
> 
> -Yves


here you go
http://paste.ubuntu.com/573234/

----------


## rapiertg

Some news:
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item&px=OTE0NQ

----------


## godfazr

> Some news:
> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item&px=OTE0NQ


only news here is that with 2.6.39 we _probably_ will have native screen resolution in live cd/right after installation. but then still need to install psb/emgd driver to work.

----------


## lucazade

> only news here is that with 2.6.39 we _probably_ will have native screen resolution in live cd/right after installation. but then still need to install psb/emgd driver to work.


Alan Cox will also be pushing out new user-space bits based upon xf86-video-psb to support this kernel driver code... fortunately!
I hope it will bring 2D Exa accel, Xv and KMS but it will probably lack (at a first stage) 3D and vaapi accel.

----------


## tista

Hi, rapiertg, godfazr, luca.  :Wink: 

I think the most important thing is "completely open-source" X-driver. and also native KMS.  :Wink: 

now we stand in front of various 3D desktop experiences. these sometimes need specially tuned shared-GL libraries but if Don Alan could make it real, equal to that we also could handle some open-GL libs deal with generic open-sourced libs needed by Wayland for example.

And then, fast 2D accel method is also necessary to improve performance in most cases of our standard desktop experiences. now in Intel chip, well known EXA still has the best performance both 2D/3D onto Atom z series CPU. in other hand, UXA would have some newer features but it dramatically decreased 2D performance on composited desktops and not so good 3D too.

Regards.  :Wink:

----------


## nicodds

For those interested in the status of the new gma500s kernel module, it is possible to check directly the commit log of the kernel staging repository, available at http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kerne...s/staging-next

It seems that Cox and friends started to port the 2d acceleration code from the old to the new one.

Keep crossing fingers!

----------


## tista

> For those interested in the status of the new gma500s kernel module, it is possible to check directly the commit log of the kernel staging repository, available at http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kerne...s/staging-next
> 
> It seems that Cox and friends started to port the 2d acceleration code from the old to the new one.
> 
> Keep crossing fingers!


Hi, Nico.  :Wink: 

It sounds nice !!
especially on  porting the 2D accel !   :Very Happy:

----------


## fanum

> Hi, fanum. 
> 
> did you join it ?
> if so, is there anything about remarkable topics ?
> 
> Cheers.


Yes I did, but I think just getting the amount of members as high as possible will hopefully catch Intel's attention

----------


## legoman666

1226 frames in 5.0 seconds = 245.057 FPS
1235 frames in 5.0 seconds = 246.847 FPS
1218 frames in 5.0 seconds = 243.381 FPS
1213 frames in 5.0 seconds = 242.514 FPS

Dell Mini 10 with Atom Z530 using psb drivers. default window size.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Yes I did, but I think just getting the amount of members as high as possible will hopefully catch Intel's attention


I believe Intel is aware of the problem, intel has released and continues to work on Linux drivers (the "i" in "iegd" stands for intel).

http://edc.intel.com/Software/Downloads/IEGD/

The driver has issues, but it is under active development, and is improving with each release. It works on Debian Squeeze and Fedora 14.

http://wiki.debian.org/IntelEmbeddedMediaGraphicsDriver

It is Imagination Technologies who developed the GMA500.

----------


## godfazr

> I believe Intel is aware of the problem, intel has released and continues to work on Linux drivers (the "i" in "iegd" stands for intel).
> 
> http://edc.intel.com/Software/Downloads/IEGD/
> 
> The driver has issues, but it is under active development, and is improving with each release. It works on Debian Squeeze and Fedora 14.
> 
> http://wiki.debian.org/IntelEmbeddedMediaGraphicsDriver
> 
> It is Imagination Technologies who developed the GMA500.


IEGD is driver that Intel supports, but it has nothing in common with GMA500 (which should be powered by EMGD, but we know how it works in real world), at least for the moment. unfortunatelly...

----------


## tista

> Yes I did, but I think just getting the amount of members as high as possible will hopefully catch Intel's attention


Hi, fanum.  :Wink: 

I'm wondering at least there would be no one who referring to emgd deeper than us ....
so I must talk to Intel again about that accel method employed in current emgd. for a long time I 've tested emgd on various version of Ubuntu, now I think we would NOT stand for its damned slow renderings !! you also may feel such disadvantages force us to get irritated.  :Sad: 

and then I also think now we almost lived in composited desktops, the UXA accel method would not fit our poulsbo chipsets except for i9xx... this would be inherently unreasonable thing in which we had experiences. but in the final analysis of me, emgd has now well-balanced 2D/3D compatibilities with many desktop experiences. yes, it has only weakness in SPEED...  :Sad:  hopefully I really want open-sourced X-driver for it !!  :Wink: 

Regards.

----------


## mikewhatever

> I believe Intel is aware of the problem, intel has released and continues to work on Linux drivers (the "i" in "iegd" stands for intel).
> 
> http://edc.intel.com/Software/Downloads/IEGD/
> 
> The driver has issues, but it is under active development, and is improving with each release. It works on Debian Squeeze and Fedora 14.
> 
> http://wiki.debian.org/IntelEmbeddedMediaGraphicsDriver
> 
> It is Imagination Technologies who developed the GMA500.


That's precisely the problem with Intel's gma500. There are multiple drivers, but none of them works well, and it's been three years. A relative of mine has a high end gma500 netbook with W7, 2GB of RAM, and it still sucks. Perhaps Intel will get one of the drivers right in another three years time, and hopefully, our netbooks won't die by then, or perhaps Intel is just not very good with graphics, and nothing will change, I don't know.

----------


## tista

Hi, all Natty users.  :Wink: 

[off-topics]
Did you up to date Unity-2D ?
now in the daily-build ppa released "indicator bug fixed" version !!  :Very Happy: 

see attached shot. you could also see "Dash" similar to Unity-3D. Unity-2D still has some bugs (e.g. unity-2d-places, libindicator, gtk theming, and more a bit) but almost works well !!

now already they solved global menu bug in Natty, intelli-hide launcher appearance, and more features. I'm sure to prefer this desktop experiences !!

Cheers.  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> Hi, all Natty users. 
> 
> [off-topics]
> Did you up to date Unity-2D ?
> now in the daily-build ppa released "indicator bug fixed" version !! 
> 
> see attached shot. you could also see "Dash" similar to Unity-3D. Unity-2D still has some bugs (e.g. unity-2d-places, libindicator, gtk theming, and more a bit) but almost works well !!
> 
> now already they solved global menu bug in Natty, intelli-hide launcher appearance, and more features. I'm sure to prefer this desktop experiences !!
> ...


 :Smile:  Yep, tried..
I like Unity and I feel comfortable but I'll wait when both 2d and 3d version mature enough to use everyday 
(also because i prefer to use stable Ubuntu releases and to test only the dev version for hw/sw check).
Up to day memory footprint of Unity is high, some crashes, lot of debug messages that flood logs
but they are close to release an "original" interface.

----------


## tista

> Yep, tried..
> I like Unity and I feel comfortable but I'll wait when both 2d and 3d version mature enough to use everyday 
> (also because i prefer to use stable Ubuntu releases and to test only the dev version for hw/sw check).
> Up to day memory footprint of Unity is high, some crashes, lot of debug messages that flood logs
> but they are close to release an "original" interface.


I'm also dreaming 3D experiences, Luca.  :Wink: 
and you're right that current Unity becomes "Resource Eater"... in case with my VAIO P, workspace switcher and dash sometimes awkward. maybe in this period, Unity-2D requires huge RAM more than pure Compiz.  :Sad:  but on the other hand, launcher would give us great smoothly motions in appearance. :Wink: 

Hopefully I want true transparency in both launcher / panel and gtk theming too...

Regards.

----------


## lucazade

> Hopefully I want true transparency in both launcher / panel and gtk theming too...


I hope as well these features will be included.. 
in the meanwhile this is my unity-like setup and not resource hungry (using it on both desktop and netbook)
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...10&postcount=2

----------


## nicodds

> I hope as well these features will be included.. 
> in the meanwhile this is my unity-like setup and not resource hungry (using it on both desktop and netbook)
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...10&postcount=2


I've abandoned this thread for a while in the past months, so I would like to know if you too experienced better resource shares using a gtk engine different from the ubuntu default one (for example I'm using orta).

Ciao,
Nico

----------


## lucazade

> I've abandoned this thread for a while in the past months, so I would like to know if you too experienced better resource shares using a gtk engine different from the ubuntu default one (for example I'm using orta).
> 
> Ciao,
> Nico


From what i've seen the quickest theme engine is clearlooks, follows murrine, then aurora/equinox and slowest is pixbuf engine.
Murrine becomes slow when a lot of its features are enabled (i.e. blur background in ambiance's menu, glow or when using a lot of rounded corners!)
Orta theme, which is nice looking, unfortunately uses the pixbuf engine that is all based on images.
Other engines draw directly gradients instead of using images and this helps a lot cpu.

----------


## tista

> I hope as well these features will be included.. 
> in the meanwhile this is my unity-like setup and not resource hungry (using it on both desktop and netbook)
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...10&postcount=2


What a awesome !!  :Smile: 

Then I'm hacking my own desktop.
Thanks !!  :Wink:

----------


## rapiertg

Just upgraded to Natty and tried fbdev, along with other alternatives. I am amazed how fast it is, to be honest it beats psb and emgd on my crappy BenQ u121. Ill stick to it until some real driver comes out, as I wont need 3d, and movies are good on it.
Cheers

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Just upgraded to Natty and tried fbdev, along with other alternatives. I am amazed how fast it is, to be honest it beats psb and emgd on my crappy BenQ u121. Ill stick to it until some real driver comes out, as I wont need 3d, and movies are good on it.
> Cheers


+1 on this. I spent the last month or so optimizing my netbook (read installed gentoo). uvesafb gives acceptable performance with the advantage that it is open source and works "out of the box".

Note: Nothing in gentoo works "out of the box", but my kernel, apps, and libs are as optimized as possible for my netbook.

----------


## lucazade

> +1 on this. I spent the last month or so optimizing my netbook (read installed gentoo). uvesafb gives acceptable performance with the advantage that it is open source and works "out of the box".
> 
> Note: Nothing in gentoo works "out of the box", but my kernel, apps, and libs are as optimized as possible for my netbook.


Personally I have never seen huge differences in performances from a distro to another and I started using Linux with Mandrake 9.
Also looking at benchmarks differences are really small and some are about exotic flags used during compiling : http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag..._fiveway&num=1

Using a minimalcd (12mb) is possible to build Ubuntu "from scratch" in order to get a minimal system without loosing all the facilities and advantages Ubuntu gives.

----------


## yvesdm3000

> Personally I have never seen huge differences in performances from a distro to another and I started using Linux with Mandrake 9.
> Also looking at benchmarks differences are really small and some are about exotic flags used during compiling : http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag..._fiveway&num=1
> 
> Using a minimalcd (12mb) is possible to build Ubuntu "from scratch" in order to get a minimal system without loosing all the facilities and advantages Ubuntu gives.


I've done rebuilding packages with optimization options a very very long time ago (95-ties where that was hip to do). Performance improvement was really negligible, but in about 90% cases there was a pretty big increase of memory-usage due to bigger executable files and other stuff.

Most 'hotspots' in performance is in libc, codecs and the kernel+drivers (where xorg is a driver) anyway, optimizing everything else with compile-options is mostly waste.

Regarding PSB vs fbdev performance, make sure you're not measuring the buffering-overhead of the PSB driver, something that does not happen in fbdev but on the other hand, on a 'heavy used' desktop, that buffering should instead give you bigger performance.

Don't use gtkperf without thinking...

-Yves

----------


## rapiertg

> Don't use gtkperf without thinking...
> 
> -Yves


In fact i didnt use gtkperf. 

I based my opinion on my own experience. On psb my processor seems to be encumbered much more then on emgd and  fbdev. It gives better numbers in tests, but it is much slower as for me. I can feel it with just opening  browser and scrolling the page. Loging into a the system is also a big difference. Every action takes a bit more time.

----------


## yvesdm3000

> In fact i didnt use gtkperf. 
> 
> I based my opinion on my own experience. On psb my processor seems to be encumbered much more then on emgd and  fbdev. It gives better numbers in tests, but it is much slower as for me. I can feel it with just opening  browser and scrolling the page. Loging into a the system is also a big difference. Every action takes a bit more time.


Is this with our without compositor ?

-Yves

----------


## rapiertg

> Is this with our without compositor ?
> 
> -Yves


Without it.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I've done rebuilding packages with optimization options a very very long time ago (95-ties where that was hip to do). Performance improvement was really negligible, but in about 90% cases there was a pretty big increase of memory-usage due to bigger executable files and other stuff.
> 
> Most 'hotspots' in performance is in libc, codecs and the kernel+drivers (where xorg is a driver) anyway, optimizing everything else with compile-options is mostly waste.
> 
> Regarding PSB vs fbdev performance, make sure you're not measuring the buffering-overhead of the PSB driver, something that does not happen in fbdev but on the other hand, on a 'heavy used' desktop, that buffering should instead give you bigger performance.
> 
> Don't use gtkperf without thinking...
> 
> -Yves


For the most part this post is spot on, as is this pic:



Gentoo was actually my first distro, so I know my way around gentoo a bit  :Twisted Evil: 

I went with gentoo on my netbook as I wanted to make a few tweaks in a few areas and gentoo was the best option to do this.

In general, I would not advise gentoo as a "solution" to the gma500 (or anything else) and the vast majority of people will probably find the minor performance boost to offset by the hassle of installing (configuring) gentoo (no offense to the gentoo crowd).

If one does not need high end graphics, however, framebuffer is a viable alternate to psb/iegd (IMO) and can be done with Ubuntu.

----------


## Kristoffer Eriicson

Greetings everyone, 

For those that might be interested. Ive been running an adapted kernel with alans patches applied (based on v2.6.37.2 + alans basicly. And it is working quite well I must say. 
Not very fast but not that slow either. 
202 frames in 5.0 seconds = 40.370 FPS
226 frames in 5.0 seconds = 45.175 FPS
227 frames in 5.0 seconds = 45.312 FPS
194 frames in 5.0 seconds = 38.648 FPS
124 frames in 5.0 seconds = 24.765 FPS

My tree is available at git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/kristoffer/linux-hpc.git
(web link http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kerne...ds/v2.6.37-hpc )
Im not using any xorg.conf file and it therefore gives me 1600x768 by default.
Will keep applying alans work as it progresses. 

Please note that the default config in the v2.6.37-hpc branch is for my Sony Vaio P21z/r and might not work perfectly for other platforms. An easy approach is to just copy your /proc/config into the building dir (as .config) and do make menuconfig to add the gma500 driver under staging menu.

Additional configs/feedback are welcome as I intend to keep the branch working for the gma500 owners out there until it gets default.

----------


## lucazade

> Greetings everyone, 
> 
> For those that might be interested. Ive been running an adapted kernel with alans patches applied (based on v2.6.37.2 + alans basicly. And it is working quite well I must say. 
> Not very fast but not that slow either. 
> 202 frames in 5.0 seconds = 40.370 FPS
> 226 frames in 5.0 seconds = 45.175 FPS
> 227 frames in 5.0 seconds = 45.312 FPS
> 194 frames in 5.0 seconds = 38.648 FPS
> 124 frames in 5.0 seconds = 24.765 FPS
> ...


Nice!
We could make a ppa repo or a deb to easily test kernel+driver ?
What do you think?

----------


## Kristoffer Eriicson

sure, why not  :Smile:  So easy as possible for whoever who wants to try it. Im hoping alan will get the 2D going shortly (looking at the commits it seems like its almost working already but he wants to be sure).

----------


## lucazade

> sure, why not  So easy as possible for whoever who wants to try it. Im hoping alan will get the 2D going shortly (looking at the commits it seems like its almost working already but he wants to be sure).


looking at your tree I don't find psb_2d.c that I see available in original tree:

http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kerne...21de81e6ea89e8

http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kerne...885bd141a609ef

is that part not ready to test?

----------


## fanum

> I believe Intel is aware of the problem, intel has released and continues to work on Linux drivers (the "i" in "iegd" stands for intel).
> 
> http://edc.intel.com/Software/Downloads/IEGD/
> 
> The driver has issues, but it is under active development, and is improving with each release. It works on Debian Squeeze and Fedora 14.
> 
> http://wiki.debian.org/IntelEmbeddedMediaGraphicsDriver
> 
> It is Imagination Technologies who developed the GMA500.


I know, and I am completely aware of that, but more places we can make our voices heard the better.

Also, as much as Intel is one of the companies that NORMALLY does things quite well for the Linux community, they still fall short in several areas (855gm drivers that have been broken for years, performance on all Intel video cards vs their windows driver equivalent, and of course the obvious gma500 chipset). 

As many places as we can cast our vote for anything Linux related, Intel is one of the few companies that listens. And can hopefully make them realise that licensing other peoples hardware, without having support for it in place at the time the hardware ships is unacceptable.

----------


## tista

> Greetings everyone, 
> 
> For those that might be interested. Ive been running an adapted kernel with alans patches applied (based on v2.6.37.2 + alans basicly. And it is working quite well I must say. 
> Not very fast but not that slow either. 
> 202 frames in 5.0 seconds = 40.370 FPS
> 226 frames in 5.0 seconds = 45.175 FPS
> 227 frames in 5.0 seconds = 45.312 FPS
> 194 frames in 5.0 seconds = 38.648 FPS
> 124 frames in 5.0 seconds = 24.765 FPS
> ...


Hi, Kristoffer.  :Wink: 

Many thanks for your works !! 
I would try your branch hopefully on my 2.6.38 sources... because current 2.6.38 acpi video driver already had some useful features on gma500 / VAIO P especially in acpi backlight.  :Very Happy:  then did you include sysfs acpi features into your staging driver ?

Regards.

----------


## tista

> looking at your tree I don't find psb_2d.c that I see available in original tree:
> 
> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kerne...21de81e6ea89e8
> 
> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kerne...885bd141a609ef
> 
> is that part not ready to test?


@Luca  :Wink: 

Did you already tried to preparing for development branch ?
if so, which would it be suitable a Google Code or a bzr lp ?
and now it seems we have to release it as dkms for early testing. please let me know if there is anything help your works.  :Wink: 

I'm also able to try it with current natty kernel sources in backyard...

Cheers.

----------


## lucazade

> @Luca 
> 
> Did you already tried to preparing for development branch ?
> if so, which would it be suitable a Google Code or a bzr lp ?
> and now it seems we have to release it as dkms for early testing. please let me know if there is anything help your works. 
> 
> I'm also able to try it with current natty kernel sources in backyard...
> 
> Cheers.


I was trying to include gma500 staging inside latest natty kernel (2.6.38-5) and pushing it to ppa.. 
but unfortunately dput hangs during file transfer at latest bytes.. 
it is third time and package is 100mb so it tooks hours to upload... 
I think I'll not try a fourth time 
 :Brick wall: 

Yep we could try releasing as dkms, but I'm not so expert creating a new dkms env. When first release of .39 will be available? I think .38 will be released this week.

----------


## tista

> I was trying to include gma500 staging inside latest natty kernel (2.6.38-5) and pushing it to ppa.. 
> but unfortunately dput hangs during file transfer at latest bytes.. 
> it is third time and package is 100mb so it tooks hours to upload... 
> I think I'll not try a fourth time 
> 
> 
> Yep we could try releasing as dkms, but I'm not so expert creating a new dkms env. When first release of .39 will be available? I think .38 will be released this week.


HI, Luca.  :Smile: 

now I've built initial release of psb_gfx.ko...  :Smile:  see attached shot.
but Kristoffer's branch has some problems in building psb_drv.c.  :Sad: 
we usually drm init_function deal with 1 arg, but his codes includes 2 args... ??
so I might have to compose these sources.

and then .39 would need more time to release, I think.

----------


## lucazade

> HI, Luca. 
> 
> now I've built initial release of psb_gfx.ko...  see attached shot.
> but Kristoffer's branch has some problems in building psb_drv.c. 
> we usually drm init_function deal with 1 arg, but his codes includes 2 args... ??
> so I might have to compose these sources.
> 
> and then .39 would need more time to release, I think.


ok..

I was looking at some documentation about dkms
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DKMS

we could also use emgd-dkms as a template, I suppose, to adapt it to this staging driver.

I'll take care to publish bzr code and ppa packages on launchpad but I need some help in creating dkms itself :/

----------


## tista

> ok..
> 
> I was looking at some documentation about dkms
> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DKMS
> 
> we could also use emgd-dkms as a template, I suppose, to adapt it to this staging driver.
> 
> I'll take care to publish bzr code and ppa packages on launchpad but I need some help in creating dkms itself :/


Shall I prepare for dkms environments ?  :Wink: 
because now I'm composing some codes W.I.P.
in past I could do with emgdbl. so also this time we could solve  as same method...

stay tuned Luca.  :Smile: 

*P.S:*
this is Makefile:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/576414/

----------


## lucazade

> Shall I prepare for dkms environments ? 
> because now I'm composing some codes W.I.P.
> in past I could do with emgdbl. so also this time we could solve  as same method...
> 
> stay tuned Luca. 
> 
> *P.S:*
> this is Makefile:
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/576414/


Would be nice!
Thanks mate.. i'm here!

----------


## tista

> Would be nice!
> Thanks mate.. i'm here!


Beloved Luca.  :Wink: 

I could present it to you !!

see attached tarball. it includes source files to make dkms deb package.
Use it as template !

Cheers.  :Smile: 

P.S:

I 've used "initial" release of psb_gfx. not Kristoffer's one.
so it failed to drive my VAIO P ...  :Sad:

----------


## lucazade

> Beloved Luca. 
> 
> I could present it to you !!
> 
> see attached tarball. it includes source files to make dkms deb package.
> Use it as template !
> 
> Cheers. 
> 
> ...


great!  :Very Happy: 

Bzr code:
https://code.launchpad.net/~gma500/+junk/psb-gfx

PPA repo:
https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/psb-gfx

I had to switch from "psb_gfx" in debian dir to "psb-gfx" as package name because of debian policy, I hope to not break something!

files modified: changelog, control, psb_gfx.postinst, psb_gfx.prerm, rules

EDIT: built succesfully!

----------


## tista

> great! 
> 
> Bzr code:
> https://code.launchpad.net/~gma500/+junk/psb-gfx
> 
> PPA repo:
> https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/psb-gfx
> 
> I had to switch from "psb_gfx" in debian dir to "psb-gfx" as package name because of debian policy, I hope to not break something!
> ...


Wow fast work Luca !!  :Wink: 

and thanks for fixing my dirties... then I"m fighting against Kristoffer's codes.
it seems he might include many freakin' features into original one !! especially power-managements.  :Smile: 

Cheers.

tista

----------


## lucazade

> Wow fast work Luca !!


My second name is Flash Gordon! LOL



Now I have to find the bravery to test this driver on my netbook!

-------

Edit:

Reworked dkms package in some parts (name and some /debian files like it was emgd-dkms)... now it works fine:
installed on Natty and dkms building went ok.. psb_gfx module is loaded correctly!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kristoffer Eriicson

Greetings,

Ive fixed the compilation errors in the v2.6.37-hpc tree now, sorry about that. 
Doing test build now. Once 2.6.38 is out I will cherry pick the patches into that branch also (v2.6.38-hpc).
 v2.6.37-hpc will be used until its released though.

The acpi patches will be grabbed also, will try and fix that later today.

I try and check this forum once a day but otherwise drop me a mail on kristoffer.ericson@gmail.com or #jlime on irc.freenode.net (goes alot faster than waiting for me to login at forum). 

Best wishes
Kristoffer

----------


## tista

@Luca

hahahaha !!  :Capital Razz:  :Capital Razz:  :Capital Razz: 
I could finally understand why you're awesome !!

and happy working initial sources.  :Wink:  then could you exam some performance tests ?

Cheers.

@Kristoffer 

No problem.
so I would try your newer tree to contribute our dkms packagings again !!
if you could get more compatibilities with acpi, let us know your updated tree or patches.
thanks a lot.  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> @Luca
> 
> hahahaha !! 
> I could finally understand why you're awesome !!
> 
> and happy working initial sources.  then could you exam some performance tests ?


I'd like to do some performance test or better i'd like to see it working but vesa driver is loaded automatically :/ 
Should I use "psb_gfx" in xorg.conf or anything else to use this driver?
I can see drm and ttm linked to new module but nothing else!

I don't get also KMS framebuffer and native resolution during startup.. mmh

(Maybe "poulsbo" stub module should be blacklisted from .38 kernel)

----------


## m0dcm

Hey Luca and the other Super Humans!!
Just wondering if the new driver etc will work in 10.04/10.10, or is it best for me to wait for 11.04 for my Acer Aspire One AO751h.  I must be Linux mad now, as I'm running Ubuntu on 5 machines....  Keep up the great work, and here's to sorting everything out....

----------


## lucazade

> Hey Luca and the other Super Humans!!
> Just wondering if the new driver etc will work in 10.04/10.10, or is it best for me to wait for 11.04 for my Acer Aspire One AO751h.  I must be Linux mad now, as I'm running Ubuntu on 5 machines....  Keep up the great work, and here's to sorting everything out....


It is not ready for prime time... better to wait.
It should work also with old ubuntu release but at this time things could change.
When I'll see something "working" I could try to package it for Lucid/Maverick.  :Smile:

----------


## m0dcm

> It is not ready for prime time... better to wait.
> It should work also with old ubuntu release but at this time things could change.
> When I'll see something "working" I could try to package it for Lucid/Maverick.


Hey Luca,
Cheers for the info, I'll keep 9.10 on the AO751h for the time being, and will keep a close eye on the thread.  It looks a nice Desktop on the Netbook, I wouldn't put it on my Desktop and 2 other laptops though.

----------


## tista

> I'd like to do some performance test or better i'd like to see it working but vesa driver is loaded automatically :/ 
> Should I use "psb_gfx" in xorg.conf or anything else to use this driver?
> I can see drm and ttm linked to new module but nothing else!
> 
> I don't get also KMS framebuffer and native resolution during startup.. mmh
> 
> (Maybe "poulsbo" stub module should be blacklisted from .38 kernel)


Luca.
Thanks for your experimental trials !!  :Wink: 

it seems current psb_gfx driver had some lack of Xorg usabilities... and also on my VAIO P, plymouth splash had vanished away... and then lvds goes black out.
and that's correct now poulsbo stub (stray ? oops.) driver never have  any help for us. yes  I could suggest you should put it into prison ! because stub would get in our way along with  acpi backlightings, too.  :Sad: 

Cheers.  :Wink:

----------


## tista

Hi, all Natties.  :Wink: 

[off-topic]

newer grub2 had released in Mar.03 (1.99~rc1-3ubuntu3), but this version has some disadvantages in a couple of gfxpayloads... 
now on my VAIO P with emgd, while hot running some tests for btrfs performance, had some problems in grub. yeah gfx graphical boot sequence had been replaced by quiet console. it sometimes happens since btrfs would be caused to chunk descriptor bugs, but a situation in this time I 've seen would be quite different. I think that caused to composing grub2 codes absolutely.

so I could finally downgrade it back to 1.99~rc1-3ubuntu1.
if you had experienced similar problems, try downgrading !!  :Wink:  please be carefully for up to date of grub-pc packages. if this issues continuing to be remained in future packages, I must post it to launchpad...

Cheers.  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

@tista

I've seen there are some updates in git repo:
http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kerne...gma500;hb=HEAD

staging: gma500: Resync the patch queue with GregKH's space cleanup.
Remove all sorts of bits we can get rid of. We are now a very simple KMS
driver relying on the stolen memory for our framebuffer base (which is for
the moment hardcoded).
To support multiple frame buffers and some accel bits we will need some kind
of memory allocator, possibly a minimal use of GEM.

staging: gma500: fix build errors
This patch will fix following compilation error:
drivers/staging/gma500/psb_drv.c

Have you tried it?
Should I update psb-dkms package, what do you think?
(I don't know what are the differences with hpc tree of Kristoffer)

----------


## tista

> @tista
> 
> I've seen there are some updates in git repo:
> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kerne...gma500;hb=HEAD
> 
> staging: gma500: Resync the patch queue with GregKH's space cleanup.
> Remove all sorts of bits we can get rid of. We are now a very simple KMS
> driver relying on the stolen memory for our framebuffer base (which is for
> the moment hardcoded).
> ...


Dear Luca.  :Wink: 

now they're trying to accept acpi compatibilities into kernel module. and also improving  some fb capabilities. then, we don't have to merge this rev into our branch.  :Smile: 

we'd better to waiting for next rev... I think.
and Kristoffer had still misunderstood that current .38 kernel has already console_lock/unlock functions for framebuffer, but he reverted it back too old sem functions.  :Wink:  (he commented such as "hassle".) now it seems to fail building on .38 kernel.

finally, we should wait Kristoffer's reply...

Cheers.

*P.S:*

I've created patch for this rev !

patch for our dkms sources v0.1

try it with our dkms sources ...  :Wink:

----------


## legoman666

Hi, I'm trying to run Alpha Centauri through Wine. I get the error 


```
err:x11settings:X11DRV_ChangeDisplaySettingsEx No matching mode found 1024x768x8 @0! (XRandR)
```

I looked up the error, looks like it means it can't change the display to 1024x768 256 color. Any ideas on how to force it to 256 color?

----------


## nachtfalter

> Hi, I'm trying to run Alpha Centauri through Wine. I get the error 
> 
> 
> ```
> err:x11settings:X11DRV_ChangeDisplaySettingsEx No matching mode found 1024x768x8 @0! (XRandR)
> ```
> 
> I looked up the error, looks like it means it can't change the display to 1024x768 256 color. Any ideas on how to force it to 256 color?


How about running the native linux version of Alpha Centauri? It runs quite well with compositing disabled...

----------


## chone

Hey all! Running Maverick here, using the script to install new EMGD drivers.

At least right now, the EMGD repo seems to fetch broken links. The script crashes with this:



```
E: Unable to locate package emgdui
```

Removing emgdui from the install list, this appears:



```
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net/lucazade/emgd/ubuntu/ maverick/main emgd-dkms all 1.5.15.3082-0ubuntu1~ppa3
  404  Not Found
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net/lucazade/emgd/ubuntu/ maverick/main xorg-emgd i386 1.5.15.3082-0ubuntu1~ppa4
  404  Not Found
Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/lucazade/emgd/ubuntu/pool/main/e/emgd-dkms/emgd-dkms_1.5.15.3082-0ubuntu1~ppa3_all.deb  404  Not Found
Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/lucazade/emgd/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-emgd/xorg-emgd_1.5.15.3082-0ubuntu1~ppa4_i386.deb  404  Not Found
```

AAAAAH! I already uninstalled the old EMGD stuff! I'm running native graphics drivers!

Let me know what the issue is here; is the script temporarily broken, or have I done something awful?

----------


## lucazade

> Hey all! Running Maverick here, using the script to install new EMGD drivers.
> 
> At least right now, the EMGD repo seems to fetch broken links. The script crashes with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> E: Unable to locate package emgdui
> ```
> ...


It seems you are running an old version of script and an old ppa repo.
remove all emgd-maverick.sh script present in your directory, download the script again and execute it.

----------


## chone

> It seems you are running an old version of script and an old ppa repo.
> remove all emgd-maverick.sh script present in your directory, download the script again and execute it.


For some reason the old repo was still present and the new one was deselected in Software Sources. O_o.

Install going on now. Hope it works!

EDIT: Looks good.

----------


## MFonville

There is a new IEGD driver, of which they claim that a couple of new features should be working for our Poulsbo chipset (like va-api).

Though I can not be sure whether the updated it for newer Xorg releases: http://edc.intel.com/Software/Downloads/IEGD/#overview

----------


## tista

> There is a new IEGD driver, of which they claim that a couple of new features should be working for our Poulsbo chipset (like va-api).
> 
> Though I can not be sure whether the updated it for newer Xorg releases: http://edc.intel.com/Software/Downloads/IEGD/#overview


Hi, Maarten.  :Wink: 

I've noticed that IEGD has employed XAA 2D accel method. xaa was very basic and has middle range of accel speed, but well known xaa had almost discontinued. I 'm interested in spped differences between UXA and XAA in composited desktops. I think the pixmap buffer and the back buffer would be well-designed in EMGD than IEGD.

However, an important thing is which IEGD has compatibilities for our latest Xorg 1.10 or not. additionally how kernel module had been constructed.

If you guys would be interested in this IEGD, may I try to contributing this release as be added on my TODO ?

Regards.  :Wink: 

*P.S:*
see this ReleaseNotes.
http://paste.ubuntu.com/578609/
it seems the implementations following up to Xorg 1.6.x.  :Sad: 
that's too old to accept for our requirements.
and also again and again intel;s binary crap... what a horror !!
so I couldn"t keep my motivations.  :Sad:

----------


## serbantes

Hello guys i have a problem (noob one) but after i update ubuntu form the update manager, the form the bootloader i go in the newest version it just goes to the tty1 and even if i try alt+ctrl+F7 it wont go in graphic mode could you please give the comand line or the instructions how to get to the graphic mode.

I have a 1101ha and the psb drivers

TY

----------


## tista

> Hello guys i have a problem (noob one) but after i update ubuntu form the update manager, the form the bootloader i go in the newest version it just goes to the tty1 and even if i try alt+ctrl+F7 it wont go in graphic mode could you please give the comand line or the instructions how to get to the graphic mode.
> 
> I have a 1101ha and the psb drivers
> 
> TY


Hi, Serbantes.

if you had updated your kernel, you should also be rebuilding kernel modules from installed psb-kernel-source package.
* boot your PC and select latest kernel
* go into VT and rebuild kernel module with this command:


```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source
```

dkms system would build the kernel modules automatically to fit your latest (desired) kernel...

Cheers.  :Smile:

----------


## serbantes

I trid that but it still goes in tty1 console after reboot

----------


## lucazade

> Hi, Maarten. 
> 
> I've noticed that IEGD has employed XAA 2D accel method. xaa was very basic and has middle range of accel speed, but well known xaa had almost discontinued. I 'm interested in spped differences between UXA and XAA in composited desktops. I think the pixmap buffer and the back buffer would be well-designed in EMGD than IEGD.
> 
> However, an important thing is which IEGD has compatibilities for our latest Xorg 1.10 or not. additionally how kernel module had been constructed.
> 
> If you guys would be interested in this IEGD, may I try to contributing this release as be added on my TODO ?
> 
> Regards. 
> ...


Great.. we should thank Intel for this great piece of software!  :Wink: 

I would point out this conversation in kernel mailing list about new psb driver, it could be useful in some way.. 
https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/3/11/292

OT: Tista, I hope today's disaster in Japan is ended and no more issues :/

----------


## tista

Hi, All.  :Wink: 

I'm fine.  :Smile:  my town Niigata had not so horrible quakes, but toward north east from Niigata would have misery earthquakes, tsunami, fire, power cut and a lot of disasters I've never seen before...  :Sad: 

What a hell ?!  :Shocked: 

and in my office, maybe something happens in some high‐pricedexpensive machines...

----------


## tista

> I trid that but it still goes in tty1 console after reboot


Could you try "startx" from VT, and post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log into PasteUbuntu ?
http://paste.ubuntu.com/

Cheers.  :Wink:

----------


## beardedpants

Hi there,

First off, you guys have done great work making my dell mini 10 usable with ubuntu  :Very Happy: 

Now for my question: I'm running maverick with the emgd driver (installed via the script) and everything was going great until I let update manager update the kernel. X refuses to start with the updated kernel and complains the emgd module is not the proper format, or some such error.

Is it possible to get the emgd module to play nice with kernel updates?

----------


## tista

> Hi there,
> 
> First off, you guys have done great work making my dell mini 10 usable with ubuntu 
> 
> Now for my question: I'm running maverick with the emgd driver (installed via the script) and everything was going great until I let update manager update the kernel. X refuses to start with the updated kernel and complains the emgd module is not the proper format, or some such error.
> 
> Is it possible to get the emgd module to play nice with kernel updates?


Hi, beardedpants.  :Wink: 

now I'm checking latest 2.6.35-27.48-generic kernel on Mavercik with emgd.
it seems to run well by rebuilding dkms module:
* boot PC with latest kernel (maybe failed to kick X but don't warry about)
* run command in VT:


```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure emgd-dkms
```

* reboot
that's all.

Cheers.  :Wink:

----------


## beardedpants

> Hi, beardedpants. 
> 
> now I'm checking latest 2.6.35-27.48-generic kernel on Mavercik with emgd.
> it seems to run well by rebuilding dkms module:
> * boot PC with latest kernel (maybe failed to kick X but don't warry about)
> * run command in VT:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Aha, that did the trick. I was trying 'dpkg-reconfigure emgd' before and was wondering why it wasn't working. Thanks!

----------


## Kristoffer Eriicson

Greetings,  Ive moved stuff around now so it doesnt affect my -hpc kernel branch. Anyhow, working config for the sony vaio p21z/r is available which should be easy to adjust for whatever you want.  New links: git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/kristoffer/linux-gma500.git Branch v2.6.38-rc8-gma500  Ill update whenever new patches arrive (or I get time to fiddle). Currently the gma500 driver is basicly framebuffer without any acceleration. It does however work quite well.  Best wishes Kristoffer Ericson

----------


## Kristoffer Eriicson

Oh, and no xorg.conf needed.  :Smile:

----------


## tista

> Greetings,  Ive moved stuff around now so it doesnt affect my -hpc kernel branch. Anyhow, working config for the sony vaio p21z/r is available which should be easy to adjust for whatever you want.  New links: git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/kristoffer/linux-gma500.git Branch v2.6.38-rc8-gma500  Ill update whenever new patches arrive (or I get time to fiddle). Currently the gma500 driver is basicly framebuffer without any acceleration. It does however work quite well.  Best wishes Kristoffer Ericson


Hi, Kristoffer.  :Wink: 

Thanks !! it sounds cool !  :Smile: 

now I'm cloning your tree to make patch for our bzr dkms tree.

@Luca

I've created 1st patch to sync latest Kristoffer's tree with our bzr branch !!  :Wink: 
http://paste.ubuntu.com/579277/

try syncing our sources in bzr !!
now it seems to be deleted 2d accel but this rev would be precious for us...

Cheers.  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> Hi, Kristoffer. 
> 
> Thanks !! it sounds cool ! 
> 
> now I'm cloning your tree to make patch for our bzr dkms tree.
> 
> @Luca
> 
> I've created 1st patch to sync latest Kristoffer's tree with our bzr branch !! 
> ...


Tista tried to apply your patch to our bzr but it failed.. this is the log:



```
cat ../plain.txt | patch -p1
(Stripping trailing CRs from patch.)
patching file Makefile
(Stripping trailing CRs from patch.)
patching file psb_2d.c
(Stripping trailing CRs from patch.)
patching file psb_drv.c
(Stripping trailing CRs from patch.)
patching file psb_drv.h
(Stripping trailing CRs from patch.)
patching file psb_fb.c
(Stripping trailing CRs from patch.)
patching file psb_fb.h
(Stripping trailing CRs from patch.)
patching file psb_gfx.mod.c
(Stripping trailing CRs from patch.)
patching file psb_gtt.h
(Stripping trailing CRs from patch.)
patching file psb_intel_bios.h
(Stripping trailing CRs from patch.)
patching file psb_intel_display.h
(Stripping trailing CRs from patch.)
patching file psb_intel_drv.h
(Stripping trailing CRs from patch.)
patching file psb_intel_reg.h
(Stripping trailing CRs from patch.)
patching file psb_intel_sdvo_regs.h
(Stripping trailing CRs from patch.)
patching file psb_irq.c
(Stripping trailing CRs from patch.)
patching file psb_powermgmt.c
(Stripping trailing CRs from patch.)
patching file psb_pvr_glue.h
(Stripping trailing CRs from patch.)
patching file psb_reg.h
(Stripping trailing CRs from patch.)
patching file psb_sgx.h
(Stripping trailing CRs from patch.)
patching file psb_ttm_fence_api.h
(Stripping trailing CRs from patch.)
patching file psb_ttm_fence_driver.h
(Stripping trailing CRs from patch.)
patching file psb_ttm_fence_user.h
(Stripping trailing CRs from patch.)
patching file psb_ttm_placement_user.h
(Stripping trailing CRs from patch.)
patching file psb_ttm_userobj_api.h
(Stripping trailing CRs from patch.)
patching file TODO
patch unexpectedly ends in middle of line
patch: **** malformed patch at line 1115:
```

Could you please modify directly this tar.gz (I've used for ppa) and reupload it here with your changes?
Because I haven't uploaded to bzr latest 2 patches from previous days so I think we have different sources at the moment  :Smile: 

Thanks!

----------


## tista

@Luca

oops.

I've retried patchworking as 2nd-patch with your tarball.
please try again...  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> @Luca
> 
> oops.
> 
> I've retried patchworking as 2nd-patch with your tarball.
> please try again...


This patch worked perfectly!

I've updated our BZR repo:
https://code.launchpad.net/~gma500/+junk/psb-gfx

And also PPA repo:
https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archi...-gfx/+packages

I'll try it when ppa is ready with new 0.1.6 version  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

@Tista

ppa is updated and psb-dkms build correctly but there is issue
psb_gfx module cannot be enabled (also manually with modprobe)



```
dmesg...
[   76.155109] psb_gfx: Unknown symbol drm_pci_init (err 0)
[   76.191981] psb_gfx: Unknown symbol drm_pci_exit (err 0)
```



```
sudo modprobe psb_gfx
FATAL: Error inserting psb_gfx (/lib/modules/2.6.38-6-generic/updates/dkms/psb_gfx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```


I've also fixed in bzr some files I forgot to update before:
rules and psb-dkms.install in debian dir

----------


## tista

> @Tista
> 
> ppa is updated and psb-dkms build correctly but there is issue
> psb_gfx module cannot be enabled (also manually with modprobe)
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> dmesg...
> ...


Oh god...  :Sad: 

basically he also modified drm module in core kernel, but we haven't merge whole sources onto our branch yet. so I picked his header up and included it into dkms source.
this is the key header "drmP.h".

if we want to enable these drm_pci_init/exit function, we also rebuild whole kernel with his codes. I think we haven't any choice to initialize both drm/pci in same time without his header... or we also include "patched drm module" to our latest dkms.

but big problems would get in our way. yeah because of canonical codes in kernel. we also might deal with these codes additionally. now I suppose we have to change this approach...  :Sad: 

finally I'm going to try adding patched drm at first. since in rebuilding whole kernel would waste our time maybe...

Cheers.  :Wink:

----------


## Hakanx

hi i have installed the emgd driver with the install script now i see only colors moving on the screen. its a sony vaio p. is there same thing i can do?

anyone have working grup and xorg.conf for vaio p?

----------


## tista

@Luca

I've contributed initial Kristoffer's patched drm as dkms for our psb-dkms.
it was hard to sort in order to fit our current kernel... 

now way to build modules was successfully, but I've never test them yet.  :Wink: 
see attached tarball, these ware the initial sources for dkms. 
unfortunately I've not prepared for our dkms formatting...  :Sad: 

try "make" and then some modules appeared below:
* drm.ko
* drm_kms_helper.ko
* i2c/ch7006.ko
* i2c/sil164.ko
* i810/i810.ko
* i830/i830.ko
* ttm/ttm.ko

you should move them into updates/dkms directory manually. and finally "depmod -a".

Cheers.  :Smile:

----------


## tista

> hi i have installed the emgd driver with the install script now i see only colors moving on the screen. its a sony vaio p. is there same thing i can do?
> 
> anyone have working grup and xorg.conf for vaio p?


yep... dejavu...  :Sad: 

see my previous post: #2982.

then try mine.

Cheers.

----------


## tista

> @Luca
> 
> I've contributed initial Kristoffer's patched drm as dkms for our psb-dkms.
> it was hard to sort in order to fit our current kernel... 
> 
> now way to build modules was successfully, but I've never test them yet. 
> see attached tarball, these ware the initial sources for dkms. 
> unfortunately I've not prepared for our dkms formatting... 
> 
> ...


*P.S:*
now I'm checking these modules out, but still seems to fail loading psb_gfx.ko... :Sad: 
I think our latest .38 kernel would be based on rc7. but Kristoffer had already implemented on rc8. so if we could build them successfully, we could never load these modules because of invalid version...
so I'm trying to compose some codes to sync within versions..  :Wink: 

Do not try my tarball !! and give me much more time.. sorry.

Cheers.

----------


## lucazade

> *P.S:*
> now I'm checking these modules out, but still seems to fail loading psb_gfx.ko...
> I think our latest .38 kernel would be based on rc7. but Kristoffer had already implemented on rc8. so if we could build them successfully, we could never load these modules because of invalid version...
> so I'm trying to compose some codes to sync within versions.. 
> 
> Do not try my tarball !! and give me much more time.. sorry.
> 
> Cheers.


Ok!
We could use rc8 from here if needed (and before it will land in natty)
http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/

anyway you know what do.. see you soon!

----------


## tista

> Ok!
> We could use rc8 from here if needed (and before it will land in natty)
> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
> 
> anyway you know what do.. see you soon!


Dear Luca.  :Wink: 

Thanks for your info.
now I'm using that proposed one.

so I've shifted to "ForciblyPlay"...  :Smile: 

then I had embedded symbol-exporting codes into psb_gfx. still it would be incompletely, but it would be a bit better than before in most cases... I hope.  :Wink: 

although it didn't enable pci_bus initialization. so buggy I think.
patch for psb_drv.c is here.

Cheers.  :Smile:

----------


## Kyo_O

Hi there  :Very Happy: 

Any news about awfull gtkperf results with EMGD?
I was wondering if this could be what makes XBMC and other apps (Enna for example) crash the system on my device (with PSB no crash but GUI is just slow)
Someone already managed to make XBMC work properly with EMGD on Maverick?

Thanks

----------


## lucazade

> Dear Luca. 
> 
> Thanks for your info.
> now I'm using that proposed one.
> 
> so I've shifted to "ForciblyPlay"... 
> then I had embedded symbol-exporting codes into psb_gfx. still it would be incompletely, but it would be a bit better than before in most cases... I hope. 
> 
> although it didn't enable pci_bus initialization. so buggy I think.
> ...


Great work as usual! 
Nuff respect  :Wink: 

updated ppa and bzr
and it automagically works, I get native resolution in terminal if I start in recovery mode.
I get only a black screen if I start in normal mode, I think because vesa driver is loaded and fight with psbfb (correct?)

ls /proc/fb
says:
0 psbfb

yeah!

psb_gfx moduled is loaded correctly (i'm using rc7.. was rc8 needed??)

----------


## tista

> Great work as usual! 
> Nuff respect 
> 
> updated ppa and bzr
> and it automagically works, I get native resolution in terminal if I start in recovery mode.
> I get only a black screen if I start in normal mode, I think because vesa driver is loaded and fight with psbfb (correct?)


That's correct. now I had forced this driver to avoid pci_bus registration to solve compiling errors. but its function is very important in agp support. However well known, now latest kernel might let it  change in dramatically.  :Sad:  and also on my VAIO P has same issue, the LCD had gone blank whenever I wanna kick X. on the other hand, framebuffer console works on pretty native res !




> ls /proc/fb
> says:
> 0 psbfb
> 
> yeah!


Nice !!  :Smile: 




> psb_gfx moduled is loaded correctly (i'm using rc7.. was rc8 needed??)


in case with this patchworks, it doesn't matter which is running on RC7 or RC8. because I didn't want to force us to suck with version crap... :Wink: 

finally I'm planning the next rev, yeah I must make pci_bus register realize. don't worry it already W.I.P !! 

Cheers.

----------


## lucazade

Some interesting infos found in dmesg:



```
[   21.335225] pvrsrvkm 0000:00:02.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X
[   21.335266] pvrsrvkm 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   21.336546] [drm] psb - 5.3.0.32L.0036
[   21.336555] [drm] Run drivers on Poulsbo platform!
[   21.343472] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 443010 kiB.
[   21.343483] [TTM] Zone highmem: Available graphics memory: 507878 kiB.
[   21.343491] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator.
[   21.343922] ioremap error for 0x3f6bc000-0x3f6bf000, requested 0x10, got 0x0
[   21.344252] GMMADR(region 0) start: 0xc0000000 (256M).
[   21.344262] GTTADR(region 3) start: 0xb0000000 (can map 256M RAM), and actual RAM base 0x3ffc0000.
[   21.344271] Stole memory information
[   21.344277]       base in RAM: 0x3f800000
[   21.344284]       size: 7932K, calculated by (GTT RAM base) - (Stolen base), seems wrong
[   21.344294]       the correct size should be: 8M(dvmt mode=3)
[   21.348062] Set up 1983 stolen pages starting at 0x0003f800, GTT offset 0K
[   21.349983] Set up 0 CI stolen pages starting at 0x00000000, GTT offset 131072K
[   21.407253] [drm] PSB GTT mem manager ready, tt_start 1983, tt_size 30785 pages
[   21.407412] [drm] SGX core id = 0x01130000
[   21.407422] [drm] SGX core rev major = 0x01, minor = 0x02
[   21.407430] [drm] SGX core rev maintenance = 0x01, designer = 0x00
[   21.407451] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).
[   21.407460] [drm] No driver support for vblank timestamp query.
```

and a nice crash  :Very Happy:  



```
[   21.951420] allocated 1366x768 fb
[   22.271772] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 170x48
[   22.288560] fb0: psbfb frame buffer device
[   22.288567] drm: registered panic notifier
[   22.288770] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at   (null)
[   22.288782] IP: [<f826273d>] drm_get_pci_dev+0x1fd/0x2b0 [drm]
[   22.288835] *pde = 00000000 
[   22.288844] Oops: 0002 [#1] SMP 
[   22.288852] last sysfs file: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda5/alignment_offset
[   22.288864] Modules linked in: arc4 snd_hda_intel(+) snd_hda_codec psb_gfx(+) snd_hwdep snd_pcm ath5k ath ttm snd_seq_midi drm_kms_helper mac80211 i2c_isch snd_rawmidi uvcvideo snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq drm snd_timer psmouse snd_seq_device cfg80211 videodev serio_raw joydev snd lpc_sch i2c_algo_bit soundcore snd_page_alloc video lp parport usbhid hid r8169 pata_sch
[   22.288934] 
[   22.288945] Pid: 424, comm: modprobe Not tainted 2.6.38-6-generic #34-Ubuntu Acer             AO751h           /JV11-ML          
[   22.288964] EIP: 0060:[<f826273d>] EFLAGS: 00010286 CPU: 0
[   22.289004] EIP is at drm_get_pci_dev+0x1fd/0x2b0 [drm]
[   22.289013] EAX: 00000000 EBX: f1e22c00 ECX: 00000001 EDX: f84671b8
[   22.289022] ESI: 00000000 EDI: f60d2800 EBP: f2589df8 ESP: f2589dbc
[   22.289031]  DS: 007b ES: 007b FS: 00d8 GS: 00e0 SS: 0068
[   22.289042] Process modprobe (pid: 424, ti=f2588000 task=f2579940 task.ti=f2588000)
[   22.289049] Stack:
[   22.289054]  00000001 f826e371 f826d732 f826e36f f60d2800 00000001 f2589dea f2589df8
[   22.289070]  c12a3192 f8467020 f84674e0 f1e22e50 f60d2800 f84674e0 f60d2860 f2589e10
[   22.289087]  f844f8d1 f6159200 f60d2800 f60d2800 f2589e30 f2589e28 c1291bf7 f60d2930
[   22.289105] Call Trace:
[   22.289131]  [<c12a3192>] ? pci_enable_msi_block+0x92/0xd0
[   22.289165]  [<f844f8d1>] psb_probe+0x31/0x60 [psb_gfx]
[   22.289179]  [<c1291bf7>] local_pci_probe+0x47/0xb0
[   22.289193]  [<c1293078>] pci_device_probe+0x68/0x90
[   22.289207]  [<c1333bed>] really_probe+0x4d/0x150
[   22.289220]  [<c133be5b>] ? pm_runtime_barrier+0x4b/0xb0
[   22.289232]  [<c1333e8c>] driver_probe_device+0x3c/0x60
[   22.289244]  [<c1333f31>] __driver_attach+0x81/0x90
[   22.289255]  [<c1333eb0>] ? __driver_attach+0x0/0x90
[   22.289266]  [<c1332fe8>] bus_for_each_dev+0x48/0x70
[   22.289277]  [<c1292a80>] ? pci_device_remove+0x0/0xf0
[   22.289289]  [<c1333a9e>] driver_attach+0x1e/0x20
[   22.289300]  [<c1333eb0>] ? __driver_attach+0x0/0x90
[   22.289310]  [<c13336b8>] bus_add_driver+0xb8/0x250
[   22.289325]  [<c1292a80>] ? pci_device_remove+0x0/0xf0
[   22.289336]  [<c1334176>] driver_register+0x66/0x110
[   22.289367]  [<f8081000>] ? psb_init+0x0/0x1000 [psb_gfx]
[   22.289381]  [<c1292195>] __pci_register_driver+0x45/0xb0
[   22.289414]  [<f844fe91>] drm_pci_init+0xd1/0x100 [psb_gfx]
[   22.289445]  [<f8081012>] psb_init+0x12/0x1000 [psb_gfx]
[   22.289461]  [<c1001255>] do_one_initcall+0x35/0x170
[   22.289492]  [<f8081000>] ? psb_init+0x0/0x1000 [psb_gfx]
[   22.289508]  [<c108873b>] sys_init_module+0xdb/0x230
[   22.289525]  [<c1509914>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb
[   22.289534] Code: ff eb c0 c7 04 24 75 e3 26 f8 e8 4f 47 2a c9 eb b2 8b 55 e8 8b 82 9c 01 00 00 89 9a 9c 01 00 00 81 c2 98 01 00 00 89 13 89 43 04 <89> 18 8b 83 40 02 00 00 f6 80 a9 00 00 00 20 75 7e 8b 93 50 02 
[   22.289625] EIP: [<f826273d>] drm_get_pci_dev+0x1fd/0x2b0 [drm] SS:ESP 0068:f2589dbc
[   22.289677] CR2: 0000000000000000
[   22.289689] ---[ end trace 79bf63d13f762b1e ]---
```

maybe it is the same for you.

----------


## tista

> That's correct. now I had forced this driver to avoid pci_bus registration to solve compiling errors. but its function is very important in agp support. However well known, now latest kernel might let it  change in dramatically.  and also on my VAIO P has same issue, the LCD had gone blank whenever I wanna kick X. on the other hand, framebuffer console works on pretty native res !
> 
> 
> 
> Nice !! 
> 
> 
> in case with this patchworks, it doesn't matter which is running on RC7 or RC8. because I didn't want to force us to suck with version crap...
> 
> ...


*P.S:*

I've managed pci_bus register in psb_gfx initialization. this features had ported from patched drm sources.

a patch for psb_drv.c is here.

but still I haven't test yet...  :Wink: 
I think now this rev had been approved almost functions delivered from Kristoffer's one.  :Wink: 

Regards.

*P.S: #2*

oops.
I forgot to mention...
you should add this after applying above patch:
2nd patch is here.

Cheers.

----------


## SuperMaximus

Guys, I've tried to install mplayer-vaapi on my Vaio P31ZRK (ubuntu 10.10) several times.
Last 2 times with help of script from Kanotix.

That's what I get when I launch mplayer with VAAPI VO:

max@max-vaio: mplayer -vo vaapi:gl -va vaapi japan1080.mov
MPlayer SVN-r32819-4.4.5 (C) 2000-2011 MPlayer Team
mplayer: could not connect to socket
mplayer: No such file or directory
Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.

Playing japan1080.mov.
libavformat file format detected.
[lavf] stream 0: audio (aac), -aid 0, -alang eng
[lavf] stream 1: video (h264), -vid 0
VIDEO:  [H264]  1920x1072  24bpp  30.000 fps  9831.6 kbps (1200.1 kbyte/s)
Clip info:
 major_brand: qt  
 minor_version: 537199360
 compatible_brands: qt  
 creation_time: 2006-07-17 17:45:22
 title-eng: BBC Motion Gallery
 comment: http://www.bbcmotiongallery.com/
 copyright: ©2006 BBC
 copyright-eng: ©2006 BBC
 title: BBC Motion Gallery
 comment-eng: http://www.bbcmotiongallery.com/
Load subtitles in ./
Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
==================================================  ========================
Opening audio decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders
AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 160.2 kbit/11.35% (ratio: 20019->176400)
Selected audio codec: [ffaac] afm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg AAC (MPEG-2/MPEG-4 Audio))
==================================================  ========================
AO: [pulse] 44100Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
Video: no video
Starting playback...
A:   6.7 (06.7) of 254.0 (04:13.9)  1.0% 

Audio is playing, video - not. When I launch -vo vaapi :Mad: v, it plays OK, but without acceleration. Already sick'n'tired of installing mplayer-vaapi with no success.

Don't understand why 
"Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device."
Please help...

----------


## lucazade

@Tista
Applied 2 patches but same results of previous version:

Normal boot: only black screen
Recovery boot: native res, drm_get_pci_dev crash, if i try to startx i get this:

(EE) VESA: Kernel modesetting driver in use, refusing to load

I hope this could help you!

@SuperMaximus
Using mplayer-vaapi from ppa repo which was the problem?
I suggest  you to not mix mplayer from ppa and build from kanotix script, they are quite different and difficult to revert in a clean state.
Did you try with a clean installation of Maverick?

----------


## SuperMaximus

> @Tista
> @SuperMaximus
> Using mplayer-vaapi from ppa repo which was the problem?
> I suggest  you to not mix mplayer from ppa and build from kanotix script, they are quite different and difficult to revert in a clean state.
> Did you try with a clean installation of Maverick?


Yes, I used mplayer from Kanotix script, compiled on my netbook.
Actually I did not try on clean installation of Maverick, but in my case I guess there is no other way but reinstall Maverick, Poulsbo drivers and compile Mplayer from Kanotix once again....

----------


## lucazade

> Yes, I used mplayer from Kanotix script, compiled on my netbook.
> Actually I did not try on clean installation of Maverick, but in my case I guess there is no other way but reinstall Maverick, Poulsbo drivers and compile Mplayer from Kanotix once again....


Ok... but why don't You use mplayer-vaapi included in our ppa?
It should work without problems and kanotix script is no more needed.

----------


## SuperMaximus

> Ok... but why don't You use mplayer-vaapi included in our ppa?
> It should work without problems and kanotix script is no more needed.


Could you please explain where can I get it?

----------


## lucazade

> Could you please explain where can I get it?


this is enough


```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mplayer
```

This is the repository page on launchpad where you can see what packages are included:
https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/ppa

PS Remove all libva and mplayer installed from kanotix script before using the one included in ppa

 :Smile:

----------


## zenzo82

hi,
ii have a dell mini 1010 and ubuntu 10.10 maverick
i tried to install emgd drivers but i cant play accelerated video with vaapi

i used Lucazade (thanks!!!) script for installation dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/emgd/emgd-maverick.sh 

and i installed mplayer and gnome-mplayer from emgd ppa

according to emgd faq https://answers.launchpad.net/emgd/+faq/1450
vaapi playback seems to be supported. any suggestion on what i m missing?

another related question is if it s possible to get xbmc (with vaapi acceleration) working. i compiled the last svn from source and installed but i only get black screen. anybody got this great piece of software working accelerated with emgd or psb drivers?

last but not least thanks for the hard work on this evil chip.  :Smile:

----------


## SuperMaximus

> this is enough
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mplayer
> ```
> 
> This is the repository page on launchpad where you can see what packages are included:
> https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/ppa
> ...


Thank you for recommendation!
Will try installing today & will let you know about the result.

Could you please advise how to remove all libvba packages from the system (and all other kanotix libraries)? Should I remove manually from Synaptics manager?

----------


## lucazade

> hi,
> ii have a dell mini 1010 and ubuntu 10.10 maverick
> i tried to install emgd drivers but i cant play accelerated video with vaapi
> 
> i used Lucazade (thanks!!!) script for installation dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/emgd/emgd-maverick.sh 
> 
> and i installed mplayer and gnome-mplayer from emgd ppa
> 
> according to emgd faq https://answers.launchpad.net/emgd/+faq/1450
> ...


also mplayer-vaapi for emgd included in its ppa should work well.
what is the output of "vainfo" ?
have you tried "mplayer -va vaapi -vo vaapi file.avi" ?

about xbmc I don't know, there was something in the previous posts if i remember well  :Wink: 




> Thank you for recommendation!
> Will try installing today & will let you know about the result.
> 
> Could you please advise how to remove all libvba packages from the system (and all other kanotix libraries)? Should I remove manually from Synaptics manager?


Yes, removing from synaptic is ok, don't remember exact name of packages installed via kanotix.. anyway search for
libva*  (maybe there was a libva-i965 also) and mplayer*

----------


## tista

> @Tista
> Applied 2 patches but same results of previous version:
> 
> Normal boot: only black screen
> Recovery boot: native res, drm_get_pci_dev crash, if i try to startx i get this:
> 
> (EE) VESA: Kernel modesetting driver in use, refusing to load
> 
> I hope this could help you!


@Luca

ughhh...  :Sad: 

Unfortunately because I had few ideas today, I should check whole codes out again... Due to the fact you and me had experienced, I seems to freeze this cody temporary in this period. The reason of my decisions is that I had embedded too many functions into driver, but almost of them must exist in drm/pci module in core of kernel neither dkms nor psb driver. However,  because current .38 kernel haven't had such features in core, I hadn't any ideas... And then heavy editing cody sometimes would lead "hassle" over-editing, actually this psb_gfx dkms of us might be. 

Finally I should re-check whole cody by myself.  :Wink: 

Regards.

----------


## zenzo82

> also mplayer-vaapi for emgd included in its ppa should work well.
> what is the output of "vainfo" ?
> have you tried "mplayer -va vaapi -vo vaapi file.avi" ?
> 
> about xbmc I don't know, there was something in the previous posts if i remember well


hi luca,
i made a fresh maverick installation and now ppa mplayer seems to work ok (i had to change xorg.conf from emgd default one, made by your installation script switched to the psb one changing the driver to emgd  , otherwise i got black screen only). Now my problem  is that i cannot see subtitles (extenal file in .srt format). i watch a lot of subtitled tv series and this is a problem for me. the file/movie plays but no subtitles in mplayer nor gnome-mplayer. of course i ve enabled them via mplayer config file and gnome-mplayer configuration, even if i force them via command line i get only video with no sub. there's something i'm missing? any workaround?

about xbmc and the old thread do you have a link? i cant find it. thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## SuperMaximus

> also mplayer-vaapi for emgd included in its ppa should work well.
> what is the output of "vainfo" ?
> have you tried "mplayer -va vaapi -vo vaapi file.avi" ?
> 
> about xbmc I don't know, there was something in the previous posts if i remember well 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, removing from synaptic is ok, don't remember exact name of packages installed via kanotix.. anyway search for
> libva*  (maybe there was a libva-i965 also) and mplayer*


Installed from ppa like you mentioned, launched and that's what I get:

root@max-vaio:~/Рабочий стол# mplayer -vo vaapi -va vaapi japan1080.mov
MPlayer UNKNOWN-4.4.5 (C) 2000-2011 MPlayer Team
mplayer: could not connect to socket
mplayer: No such file or directory
Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.

Playing japan1080.mov.
libavformat file format detected.
[lavf] stream 0: audio (aac), -aid 0, -alang eng
[lavf] stream 1: video (h264), -vid 0
VIDEO:  [H264]  1920x1072  24bpp  30.000 fps  9831.6 kbps (1200.1 kbyte/s)
Clip info:
 major_brand: qt  
 minor_version: 537199360
 compatible_brands: qt  
 creation_time: 2006-07-17 17:45:22
 title-eng: BBC Motion Gallery
 comment: http://www.bbcmotiongallery.com/
 copyright: ©2006 BBC
 copyright-eng: ©2006 BBC
 title: BBC Motion Gallery
 comment-eng: http://www.bbcmotiongallery.com/
Load subtitles in ./
libva: libva version 0.31.1-sds1
libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
libva: Trying to open /usr/lib/va/drivers/psb_drv_video.so


MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: preinit_libvo
- MPlayer crashed by bad usage of CPU/FPU/RAM.
  Recompile MPlayer with --enable-debug and make a 'gdb' backtrace and
  disassembly. Details in DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports_what.html#bugreports_crash.
- MPlayer crashed. This shouldn't happen.
  It can be a bug in the MPlayer code _or_ in your drivers _or_ in your
  gcc version. If you think it's MPlayer's fault, please read
  DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports.html and follow the instructions there. We can't and
  won't help unless you provide this information when reporting a possible bug.


while  mplayer -vo xv -va vaapi japan1080.mov
works well, althoug it does not use acceleration and video playback is way too slow...

Although vainfo works well:

root@max-vaio:~/Рабочий стол# vainfo
libva: libva version 0.31.1-sds1
libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
libva: Trying to open /usr/lib/va/drivers/psb_drv_video.so
libva: va_openDriver() returns 0
vainfo: VA API version: 0.31
vainfo: Driver version: Intel GMA500 - 5.0.1.0046
vainfo: Supported profile and entrypoints
      VAProfileMPEG2Main              :    VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileMPEG2Main              :    VAEntrypointMoComp
      VAProfileMPEG4Simple            :    VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileMPEG4AdvancedSimple    :    VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileH264Baseline           :    VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileH264Main               :    VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileH264High               :    VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileVC1Simple              :    VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileVC1Main                :    VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileVC1Advanced            :    VAEntrypointVLD

----------


## tista

@Luca

The kernel dev team had updated linux-next master tree.
http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kerne....git;a=summary

So I've replaced all base files within psb-dkms to sync latest tree !!  :Wink:  Then they could revive psb_2d. and also some refreshments in many codes. I could build it but still has some warnings. it would cause to renew drmP.h, I suppose. and I could sync every cody to renew local header.

My patch for syncing latest tree is here.
(this patch would be so huge...  :Wink:  )

ciao

----------


## ezk2

Hi, I use an acer 751h with ubuntu 10.10, I used the Lucazade's script  
according to emgd faq https://answers.launchpad.net/emgd/+faq/1450 to have this driver installed, a few days ago there was an update of the kernel now I have a black screen if I use the new kernel version.
Any idea to solve this?
Thanks

----------


## jr3us

> Hi, I use an acer 751h with ubuntu 10.10, I used the Lucazade's script  
> according to emgd faq https://answers.launchpad.net/emgd/+faq/1450 to have this driver installed, a few days ago there was an update of the kernel now I have a black screen if I use the new kernel version.
> Any idea to solve this?
> Thanks



I had the same problem on mine as well. You need to boot in recovery mode and run the following:

sudo dpkg-reconfigure emgd-dkms


Regards!

----------


## ddumanis

Has anyone had any luck fixing the Plymouth splash under the PSB driver? Right now mine is text-only.

A silly issue I know, but it's a "nice to have"...

----------


## ezk2

@ jr3us



> I had the same problem on mine as well. You need to boot in recovery mode and run the following:
> 
> sudo dpkg-reconfigure emgd-dkms


did this really fix it?

----------


## fanum

> @ jr3us
> 
> 
> did this really fix it?


Usually, if not try using the kernel from the "previous Linux Versions" in grub after running that command and rebooting.

----------


## SuperMaximus

Did a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.10, PSB drivers and mplayer from launchpad ppa repo.
Trying to play movie did not end up with success...

max@Max-vaio:~/Рабочий стол$ mplayer -vo vaapi:gl -va vaapi japan.avi
MPlayer 1.0rc4-4.4.5 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team
mplayer: could not connect to socket
mplayer: No such file or directory
Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.

Playing japan.avi.
AVI file format detected.
[aviheader] Video stream found, -vid 0
[aviheader] Audio stream found, -aid 1
VIDEO:  [XVID]  1280x720  12bpp  25.000 fps  9995.2 kbps (1220.1 kbyte/s)
Clip info:
 Software: VirtualDubMod 1.5.10.2 (build 2540/release)
[vo_vaapi] Using OpenGL rendering
libva: libva version 0.31.1-sds1
libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
libva: Trying to open /usr/lib/va/drivers/psb_drv_video.so
libva: va_openDriver() returns 0
Opening video filter: [scale]
Couldn't open video filter '***'.
***: cannot add video filter
[***] Init
[***] Updating font cache
==================================================  ========================
Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family
[VD_FFMPEG] VA API accelerated codec.
Unsupported PixelFormat 61
[VD_FFMPEG] Trying pixfmt=1.
Movie-Aspect is undefined - no prescaling applied.
VO: [vaapi] 1280x720 => 1280x720 MPEG-4 VA-API Acceleration 
[vo_vaapi] vaCreateSurfaceGLX(): the requested function is not implemented
FATAL: Cannot initialize video driver.
Unsupported PixelFormat 61
[VD_FFMPEG] Trying pixfmt=0.
Unsupported PixelFormat 61
Could not find matching colorspace - retrying with -vf scale...
Opening video filter: [scale]
The selected video_out device is incompatible with this codec.
Try appending the scale filter to your filter list,
e.g. -vf spp,scale instead of -vf spp.
[VD_FFMPEG] Trying pixfmt=2.
Could not find matching colorspace - retrying with -vf scale...
Opening video filter: [scale]
Movie-Aspect is undefined - no prescaling applied.
[swscaler @ 0x4ddfc0]using unscaled yuv420p -> nv12 special converter
VO: [vaapi] 1280x720 => 1280x720 Planar NV12 
[vo_vaapi] vaCreateSurfaceGLX(): the requested function is not implemented
FATAL: Cannot initialize video driver.
Selected video codec: [ffodivx] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-4)
==================================================  ========================
==================================================  ========================
Opening audio decoder: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3
AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 256.0 kbit/16.67% (ratio: 32000->192000)
Selected audio codec: [mp3] afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)
==================================================  ========================
AO: [pulse] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
Starting playback...
[mpeg4 @ 0x142f860]decoding to PIX_FMT_NONE is not supported.
Error while decoding frame!
[mpeg4 @ 0x142f860]decoding to PIX_FMT_NONE is not supported.
Error while decoding frame!
[mpeg4 @ 0x142f860]decoding to PIX_FMT_NONE is not supported.
Error while decoding frame!
[mpeg4 @ 0x142f860]decoding to PIX_FMT_NONE is not supported.
Error while decoding frame!
[mpeg4 @ 0x142f860]decoding to PIX_FMT_NONE is not supported.
Error while decoding frame!
[mpeg4 @ 0x142f860]decoding to PIX_FMT_NONE is not supported.
Error while decoding frame!
[mpeg4 @ 0x142f860]decoding to PIX_FMT_NONE is not supported.
Error while decoding frame!
[mpeg4 @ 0x142f860]decoding to PIX_FMT_NONE is not supported.
Error while decoding frame!
[mpeg4 @ 0x142f860]decoding to PIX_FMT_NONE is not supported.
Error while decoding frame!

FATAL: Could not initialize video filters (-vf) or video output (-vo).

----------


## simplygades

> Has anyone had any luck fixing the Plymouth splash under the PSB driver? Right now mine is text-only.
> 
> A silly issue I know, but it's a "nice to have"...


Hi. In case it's Ubuntu 10.10 youre talking about, enable *ppa:gma500/fix* repository, update, upgrade and then check for lines:



```
# The resolution used on graphical terminal
# note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE
# you can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'
GRUB_GFXMODE=1366x768
GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1366x768x32
```

in* /etc/default/grub
*.

Oh and of course you should have a logo plymouth theme installed, which you probably have, in case you installed from live-media. Good luck!

----------


## SuperMaximus

Just managed to launch Mplayer Vaapi playing Ful-HD movie flawlessly with help of the following:
mplayer -fs %f -vo vaapi:gl -va vaapi japan1080.mov

The thing is that I can't understand why it goes OK with *%f* and does not work without it... (se my previous post with result).

Another problem is that 720p movie is playing with lags (and artefacts) and speed is breaking up (as if acceleration does not work... How can I fix it.

Luca, need you help and advice.
Thanks!

----------


## lucazade

> Just managed to launch Mplayer Vaapi playing Ful-HD movie flawlessly with help of the following:
> mplayer -fs %f -vo vaapi:gl -va vaapi japan1080.mov
> 
> The thing is that I can't understand why it goes OK with *%f* and does not work without it... (se my previous post with result).
> 
> Another problem is that 720p movie is playing with lags (and artefacts) and speed is breaking up (as if acceleration does not work... How can I fix it.
> 
> Luca, need you help and advice.
> Thanks!


SuperMaximus
1080p never worked smooth here, I believe is too much for this chipset.. 720p instead works well.
Is that (japan.mov) video available online somewhere to try it here?

http://www.h264info.com/clips.html
Tell me if you see ok Serenity 720p from this page.

----------


## SuperMaximus

> SuperMaximus
> 1080p never worked smooth here, I believe is too much for this chipset.. 720p instead works well.
> Is that (japan.mov) video available online somewhere to try it here?
> 
> http://www.h264info.com/clips.html
> Tell me if you see ok Serenity 720p from this page.


The point is that I see 1080p perfectly without lags on my Sony Vaio P31ZRK (GMA 500) and 720p works with lags and pixel artefacts (and slower)  :Smile: 
That's paradox...
Before I managed to launch anything playing with vaapi acceleration the situation was vice versa 720p video played OK with -vo XV and 1080p was slow and ugly.

I assume that's the issue of video filter that is being used while playing japan.avi (720p).
In the evening will post logs of mplayer, you'll see that different videofilters are using while playing these 2 files.

Regarding Serenity - will try later & will let you know the result.

----------


## godfazr

> SuperMaximus
> 1080p never worked smooth here, I believe is too much for this chipset..


actually I got smooth 1080p with mplayer vaapi and both emgd and psb, but with emgd it not always works.
the only moment when it lags in fullscreen is when contols being hide, but this seems to be vaapi issue, since I got it even with non-hd video.

----------


## maddis

I tested EMGD drivers. I found couple problems.

First, the drivers didn't compile on rt-kernel (2.6.31-rt-11). Complained about missing init_MUTEX - call.

Then I tried to install it to latest Ubuntu 10.04LTS and it installed ok. Now the problem is that I get picture, but it's very dimm and very noisy just like that the color depth is set wrong for the display. I tried to set Depth - option in xorg.conf to 18/24/32, but no help. It should be 24 for that hardware.

It seems that the driver get's info somewhere else than from the xorg.conf. At least the depth - part.

Any idea where to set the color depth to 24-bit or what to change that driver would read it wrong xorg.conf?

----------


## tista

> I tested EMGD drivers. I found couple problems.
> 
> First, the drivers didn't compile on rt-kernel (2.6.31-rt-11). Complained about missing init_MUTEX - call.
> 
> Then I tried to install it to latest Ubuntu 10.04LTS and it installed ok. Now the problem is that I get picture, but it's very dimm and very noisy just like that the color depth is set wrong for the display. I tried to set Depth - option in xorg.conf to 18/24/32, but no help. It should be 24 for that hardware.
> 
> It seems that the driver get's info somewhere else than from the xorg.conf. At least the depth - part.
> 
> Any idea where to set the color depth to 24-bit or what to change that driver would read it wrong xorg.conf?


Hi, maddis.

First, I'm one of maintainers in emgd kernelspace of Ubuntu. and I could suggest that you should run latest Lucid (10.04.2) because I didn't support .31 kernel anymore.

Second, sometimes emgd would need machine specific xorg.conf. there was a lot of discussions about it on this thread. in most cases, I said "you should read documentations from Intel as User Guide". I don't have any ideas why people didn't read documentations...  :Sad:

----------


## lucazade

Linus Torvalds and our Gma500:
https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/3/16/453




> Here is the big staging tree merge for .39
> 
> So I try to compile all the staging drivers every once in a while.
> 
> This time I gave up even trying. After the GMA500 driver didn't
> compile (due to some crazy patch to dri_pci_init() that changes it to
> a calling convention that it has never had), there was another file
> that spewed out about five thousand lines of error/warning messages.
> 
> ...


.. so I'm not the only one had issue compiling this!! ahhaha

----------


## SuperMaximus

So guys,

Does anybody have any idea regarding why mplayer vaapi works well in case of being used with "%f" parameter and does not when no "%f" parameter.

E.g.
mplayer %f -vo vaapi:gl -va vaapi movie.avi

Actually "%f" does not burden me *although I don't understand why it's needed), I can't launch SMPlayer normally with Vaapi used.
SMPlayer has no option to specify "%f" for mplayer... Where should it be specified in SMPlayer's config?

Thanks!

----------


## tista

> Linus Torvalds and our Gma500:
> https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/3/16/453
> 
> 
> 
> .. so I'm not the only one had issue compiling this!! ahhaha


@Luca

hahaha !!  :Smile: 
Exactly both you and I had same issues... but how lucky was that we had succeeded to build on our .38 kernel...  :Wink:  even tough this driver had never work properly... oops.

However, I have some experimental ideas that we might backport this cody into our psb kernel module... I hope. because gfx already seems to fix framebuffer error and maybe also even ioctl in drm.
So if I could make much time, I would contribute some cody to merge with our beloved psb driver.  :Wink:  and If I could solve some loading errors of psb, I'm sure to let you know !!  :Smile: 

Cheers.

tista

----------


## lucazade

> @Luca
> 
> hahaha !! 
> Exactly both you and I had same issues... but how lucky was that we had succeeded to build on our .38 kernel...  even tough this driver had never work properly... oops.
> 
> However, I have some experimental ideas that we might backport this cody into our psb kernel module... I hope. because gfx already seems to fix framebuffer error and maybe also even ioctl in drm.
> So if I could make much time, I would contribute some cody to merge with our beloved psb driver.  and If I could solve some loading errors of psb, I'm sure to let you know !! 
> 
> Cheers.
> ...


Yep!
Our mistified and magical .38 kernel!

I tought the same about melting psb_gfx and psb driver.. but, You know, I was only dreaming  :Wink:

----------


## maddis

> Hi, maddis.
> 
> First, I'm one of maintainers in emgd kernelspace of Ubuntu. and I could suggest that you should run latest Lucid (10.04.2) because I didn't support .31 kernel anymore.


Thanks for the answer. Too bad that you don't support .31 kernel anymore since 10.04 only has .31 kernel available as rt-kernel and rt-kernel is requirement in system I'm using. Guess I have to back port it somehow once I get it to work.




> Second, sometimes emgd would need machine specific xorg.conf. there was a lot of discussions about it on this thread. in most cases, I said "you should read documentations from Intel as User Guide". I don't have any ideas why people didn't read documentations...


I just downloaded the IEGD package and started reading the documentation. I just though this would be as easy as installing psb - drivers, but guess I was wrong.  :Wink:

----------


## zenzo82

hi all,
i-m still having issues for vaapi and subtitled video playback.
i have maverick 10.10 with emgd driver, mplayer and gnome-mplayer are from emgd ppa repo. all seems working including 3d and vaapi playback except for subtitles.
-this is my vainfo output 
-this is mplayer output
-mplayer config

i repeat accelerated playback is working ok with vaapi but i cant get subtitles working. 
i get this *[vo_vaapi] vaAssociateSubpicture(): the requested function is not implemented*  and i dont understand if it's mplayer, libva or emgd issue

i m going to be mad, anybody got subtitled video working? please help.

----------


## tista

> Thanks for the answer. Too bad that you don't support .31 kernel anymore since 10.04 only has .31 kernel available as rt-kernel and rt-kernel is requirement in system I'm using. Guess I have to back port it somehow once I get it to work.
> 
> 
> I just downloaded the IEGD package and started reading the documentation. I just though this would be as easy as installing psb - drivers, but guess I was wrong.


@maddis

If you want to run .31 RealTime kernel on Lucid with emgd, could you post all of building logs onto Launchpad ?  I might fix your issues fortunately.
But I had never built emgd on rt-kernel before, so I don't have any convictions.  :Wink:  and also .31 would need some depatches of whatever we applied to fix bugs within versions from .32 to .38. such depatch sometimes leads unexpected errors. and what is worse, I suppose that base files of .31-rt would be quite old, now does anyone maintain kernel codes you're using ?

----------


## stevensj

Hi All,

Thanks again for all your great work.  I've upgraded to 10.10 on my Dell Mini10.  This time I installed the emgd drivers with the script.  Most things seem to be working, including full-screen flash video, but in general the machine seems to be a bit more sluggish.  I have a couple of questions:

- I'd like to try the psb drivers for comparison.  What is the best way to completely remove emgd?
- How do basic video editors (e.g. pitivi, openshot) use the video?  I found that neither worked with emgd.  Is there any video editor that works with the GMA500?

Cheers
John

----------


## maddis

> @maddis
> 
> If you want to run .31 RealTime kernel on Lucid with emgd, could you post all of building logs onto Launchpad ?  I might fix your issues fortunately.


Only issue, or the issue that the build stop, was missing init_MUTEX definition. I don't have the system up and running atm since I'm trying vanilla ubuntu now to find correct parameters for the driver.

I'm using rt-kernel from Ubuntu repository. For Ubuntu 10.04LTS only available rt-kernel is based on .31. I don't know why it's not same version as generic since it should be able to build from exact same sources.

----------


## tista

> Only issue, or the issue that the build stop, was missing init_MUTEX definition. I don't have the system up and running atm since I'm trying vanilla ubuntu now to find correct parameters for the driver.
> 
> I'm using rt-kernel from Ubuntu repository. For Ubuntu 10.04LTS only available rt-kernel is based on .31. I don't know why it's not same version as generic since it should be able to build from exact same sources.


Yeah I could understand your issues. but I need logs. so could you post your make.log ?

Cheers.

----------


## tista

Hi, all.  :Wink: 

[off-topic]
Now I've started to join Elementary Forum !! 
Yes. I think the desktop appearance is very important as well as kernel coding for me.  :Smile:  So I've decided to join it...

http://www.elementaryos.org/forum/vi...0&p=2271#p2271

Then I would upload my latest desktop experiences there...  today I'm moving to elementary desktop and lightweight apps. but I suppose their development energy would be quite empty ?!  :Sad:  yeah there's few branches to keep me alive... so I wanna let them see Luca's freakin' fast, elegant, and great works. :Wink: 

Cheers.

----------


## lucazade

> Hi, all. 
> 
> [off-topic]
> Now I've started to join Elementary Forum !! 
> Yes. I think the desktop appearance is very important as well as kernel coding for me.  So I've decided to join it...
> 
> http://www.elementaryos.org/forum/vi...0&p=2271#p2271
> 
> Then I would upload my latest desktop experiences there...  today I'm moving to elementary desktop and lightweight apps. but I suppose their development energy would be quite empty ?!  yeah there's few branches to keep me alive... so I wanna let them see Luca's freakin' fast, elegant, and great works.
> ...


Well... OT also for me.. I like Elementary project, I believe they are doing good but I also feel a lack of a wider view.
I mean, all their apps looks similar, and this is good from a point of view, but they need to follow a common guide line in order to be consistent.

for example Gnome has: GNOME Human Interface Guidelines  (embraced by Ubuntu)
OSX has: Apple Human Interface Guidelines
Kde has something (which I personally don't like too much and is also not really followed): Usability/HIG
Windows has nothing obviously, in fact user experience is terrible!

Elementary has got only mockups as guidelines.
It needs a well done documentation about User Interface choices to build apps on top of it.

anyway it is a young projects and things will come.
I've tried beta builds of Elementary some weeks ago but at the moment it doesn't add to much to Ubuntu. I'll try it again in the next months hoping that something will improve.

notes: this is all about user interaction, important keys are also scalability and hw requirements (if I'm not wrong Eos requires composite in order to work, like docky, and I don't like to much to enable it on gma500 and on my thinkpad!),  a good roadmap for development, case studies about user feedbacks...

----------


## megamax

I tried EMGD on Benq MID S6, but don't work.
I doubt if EMGD is compatible with the device.
Can anyone confirm compatibility?

"lspci -n" says 00:02.0 0300: 8086:8109 (rev 06)
"lspci" says 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 8109 (rev 06)

thanks in advance

----------


## lucazade

> I tried EMGD on Benq MID S6, but don't work.
> I doubt if EMGD is compatible with the device.
> Can anyone confirm compatibility?
> 
> "lspci -n" says 00:02.0 0300: 8086:8109 (rev 06)
> "lspci" says 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 8109 (rev 06)
> 
> thanks in advance


It has got a Atom Z500 800mhz but its pci identifier it is different (mine is 8086:8108 ).. if remember well only the psb driver support it, emgd doesn't.
You should try to look at emgd specs docs if supported, anyway try to attach here dmesg and xorg.0.log to see if something is possible.

----------


## lucazade

> So guys,
> 
> Does anybody have any idea regarding why mplayer vaapi works well in case of being used with "%f" parameter and does not when no "%f" parameter.
> 
> E.g.
> mplayer %f -vo vaapi:gl -va vaapi movie.avi
> 
> Actually "%f" does not burden me *although I don't understand why it's needed), I can't launch SMPlayer normally with Vaapi used.
> SMPlayer has no option to specify "%f" for mplayer... Where should it be specified in SMPlayer's config?
> ...


I don't know what %f stands for.. it looks like some codecs are not hw supported by gpu with vaapi.
smplayer anyway uses mplayer config file, i think, like gnome-mplayer.

/home/luca/.mplayer/config


```
[gnome-mplayer]
vo=vaapi
msglevel=all=5
```

you could add other mplayer options here.

----------


## lucazade

> hi all,
> i-m still having issues for vaapi and subtitled video playback.
> i have maverick 10.10 with emgd driver, mplayer and gnome-mplayer are from emgd ppa repo. all seems working including 3d and vaapi playback except for subtitles.
> -this is my vainfo output 
> -this is mplayer output
> -mplayer config
> 
> i repeat accelerated playback is working ok with vaapi but i cant get subtitles working. 
> i get this *[vo_vaapi] vaAssociateSubpicture(): the requested function is not implemented*  and i dont understand if it's mplayer, libva or emgd issue
> ...


problems with subtitle are well known, unfortunately, for both psb and emgd using vaapi.
I haven't tried myself, so no great help from me, but you should find something in previous posts, i hope!


http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=2371

----------


## lucazade

> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks again for all your great work.  I've upgraded to 10.10 on my Dell Mini10.  This time I installed the emgd drivers with the script.  Most things seem to be working, including full-screen flash video, but in general the machine seems to be a bit more sluggish.  I have a couple of questions:
> 
> - I'd like to try the psb drivers for comparison.  What is the best way to completely remove emgd?
> - How do basic video editors (e.g. pitivi, openshot) use the video?  I found that neither worked with emgd.  Is there any video editor that works with the GMA500?
> 
> Cheers
> John


to remove emgd:
- install ppa-purge (sudo apt-get install ppa-purge)
- purge emgd ppa (sudo ppa-purge ppa:gma500/emgd)
- remove xorg.conf (sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bck)

no idea about video editing, sorry!

----------


## megamax

> It has got a Atom Z500 800mhz but its pci identifier it is different (mine is 8086:8108 ).. if remember well only the psb driver support it, emgd doesn't.
> You should try to look at emgd specs docs if supported, anyway try to attach here dmesg and xorg.0.log to see if something is possible.


Anywhere I read only "Intel® System Controller Hub US15W, US15WP and US15WPT", I can't find any detailed list of chips.

dmesg:


```
[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset
[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu
[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.32-24-generic (buildd@palmer) (gcc version 4.4.3 (Ubuntu 4.4.3-4ubuntu5) ) #43-Ubuntu SMP Thu Sep 16 14:17:33 UTC 2010 (Ubuntu 2.6.32-24.43-generic 2.6.32.15+drm33.5)
[    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:
[    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel
[    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD
[    0.000000]   NSC Geode by NSC
[    0.000000]   Cyrix CyrixInstead
[    0.000000]   Centaur CentaurHauls
[    0.000000]   Transmeta GenuineTMx86
[    0.000000]   Transmeta TransmetaCPU
[    0.000000]   UMC UMC UMC UMC
[    0.000000] Atom PSE erratum detected, BIOS microcode update recommended
[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fa80000 (usable)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000001fa80000 - 000000001fa90000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000001fa90000 - 000000001fa9e000 (ACPI data)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000001fa9e000 - 000000001fad0000 (ACPI NVS)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000001fad0000 - 000000001fae0000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000001fae8000 - 000000001fc00000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
[    0.000000] DMI present.
[    0.000000] AMI BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working around it.
[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)
[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x1fa80 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000
[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable
[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:
[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back
[    0.000000]   A0000-DFFFF uncachable
[    0.000000]   E0000-EFFFF write-through
[    0.000000]   F0000-FFFFF write-protect
[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:
[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask 0E0000000 write-back
[    0.000000]   1 base 01FB00000 mask 0FFF00000 uncachable
[    0.000000]   2 base 01FC00000 mask 0FFC00000 uncachable
[    0.000000]   3 disabled
[    0.000000]   4 disabled
[    0.000000]   5 disabled
[    0.000000]   6 disabled
[    0.000000]   7 disabled
[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106
[    0.000000] Scanning 0 areas for low memory corruption
[    0.000000] modified physical RAM map:
[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000010000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)
[    0.000000]  modified: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fa80000 (usable)
[    0.000000]  modified: 000000001fa80000 - 000000001fa90000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 000000001fa90000 - 000000001fa9e000 (ACPI data)
[    0.000000]  modified: 000000001fa9e000 - 000000001fad0000 (ACPI NVS)
[    0.000000]  modified: 000000001fad0000 - 000000001fae0000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 000000001fae8000 - 000000001fc00000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 00c00000
[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-000000001fa80000
[    0.000000] Using x86 segment limits to approximate NX protection
[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 001fa80000 page 4k
[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 1fa80000 @ 10000-92000
[    0.000000] RAMDISK: 16f1f000 - 17c1f9fb
[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000f92b0 00024 (v02 ACPIAM)
[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 1fa90100 00074 (v01 BenQ   XSDT1816 20080904 MSFT 00000097)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 1fa90290 000F4 (v04 BenQ   FACP1816 20080904 MSFT 00000097)
[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 1fa90490 04965 (v02 1AAAAA 1AAAAA16 00000016 INTL 20051117)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 1fa9e000 00040
[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 1fa90390 0005C (v02 BenQ   APIC1816 20080904 MSFT 00000097)
[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 1fa903f0 0003C (v01 BenQ   OEMMCFG  20080904 MSFT 00000097)
[    0.000000] ACPI: ECDT 1fa90430 00055 (v01 BenQ   OEMECDT  20080904 MSFT 00000097)
[    0.000000] ACPI: OEMB 1fa9e040 0012C (v01 BenQ   OEMB1816 20080904 MSFT 00000097)
[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 1fa94e00 00038 (v01 BenQ   OEMHPET  20080904 MSFT 00000097)
[    0.000000] ACPI: GSCI 1fa9e170 02024 (v01 BenQ   GMCHSCI  20080904 MSFT 00000097)
[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 1faa0a60 0021F (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Tst 00003000 INTL 20051117)
[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 1faa0c80 00066 (v01  PmRef  Cpu1Tst 00003000 INTL 20051117)
[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 1faa0cf0 004F0 (v01  PmRef    CpuPm 00003000 INTL 20051117)
[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
[    0.000000] 0MB HIGHMEM available.
[    0.000000] 506MB LOWMEM available.
[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 1fa80000
[    0.000000]   low ram: 0 - 1fa80000
[    0.000000]   node 0 low ram: 00000000 - 1fa80000
[    0.000000]   node 0 bootmap 0008c000 - 0008ff50
[    0.000000] (9 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 001fa80000]
[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]
[    0.000000]   #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]    EX TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000001000 - 0000002000]
[    0.000000]   #2 [0000006000 - 0000007000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000007000]
[    0.000000]   #3 [0000100000 - 00008ddeb8]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000100000 - 00008ddeb8]
[    0.000000]   #4 [0016f1f000 - 0017c1f9fb]          RAMDISK ==> [0016f1f000 - 0017c1f9fb]
[    0.000000]   #5 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009fc00 - 0000100000]
[    0.000000]   #6 [00008de000 - 00008e1268]              BRK ==> [00008de000 - 00008e1268]
[    0.000000]   #7 [0000010000 - 000008c000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000010000 - 000008c000]
[    0.000000]   #8 [000008c000 - 0000090000]          BOOTMAP ==> [000008c000 - 0000090000]
[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [c00ff780] ff780
[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:
[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000
[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x0001fa80
[    0.000000]   HighMem  0x0001fa80 -> 0x0001fa80
[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node
[    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges
[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f
[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0001fa80
[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 129551
[    0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c079a780, node_mem_map c1001200
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3951 pages, LIFO batch:0
[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 981 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 124587 pages, LIFO batch:31
[    0.000000] Using APIC driver default
[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x908
[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x81] disabled)
[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)
[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.
[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000
[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 1 hotplug CPUs
[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 24
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e0000
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000
[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 1fc00000 (gap: 1fc00000:df200000)
[    0.000000] Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware
[    0.000000] NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1
[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 14 pages/cpu @c13fd000 s36056 r0 d21288 u65536
[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s36056 r0 d21288 u65536 alloc=16*4096
[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 [0] 1 
[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 128538
[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-generic root=UUID=281957f4-e2a3-45b0-ac4c-7573424aabb5 ro quiet nomodeset splash nolapic_timer i8042.nomux=1
[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)
[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.
[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.
[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0
[    0.000000] allocated 2592960 bytes of page_cgroup
[    0.000000] please try 'cgroup_disable=memory' option if you don't want memory cgroups
[    0.000000] Initializing HighMem for node 0 (00000000:00000000)
[    0.000000] Memory: 488884k/518656k available (4679k kernel code, 29028k reserved, 2124k data, 660k init, 0k highmem)
[    0.000000] virtual kernel memory layout:
[    0.000000]     fixmap  : 0xfff1d000 - 0xfffff000   ( 904 kB)
[    0.000000]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)
[    0.000000]     vmalloc : 0xe0280000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 501 MB)
[    0.000000]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xdfa80000   ( 506 MB)
[    0.000000]       .init : 0xc07a5000 - 0xc084a000   ( 660 kB)
[    0.000000]       .data : 0xc0591e33 - 0xc07a4e88   (2124 kB)
[    0.000000]       .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0591e33   (4679 kB)
[    0.000000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.
[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1
[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.
[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:2304 nr_irqs:424
[    0.000000] Extended CMOS year: 2000
[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled
[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered
[    0.000000] HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer
[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT
[    0.000000] Detected 798.004 MHz processor.
[    0.004015] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 1596.00 BogoMIPS (lpj=3192016)
[    0.004084] Security Framework initialized
[    0.004172] AppArmor: AppArmor initialized
[    0.004205] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
[    0.004670] Initializing cgroup subsys ns
[    0.004688] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct
[    0.004708] Initializing cgroup subsys memory
[    0.004736] Initializing cgroup subsys devices
[    0.004748] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer
[    0.004760] Initializing cgroup subsys net_cls
[    0.004823] Atom PSE erratum detected, BIOS microcode update recommended
[    0.004844] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 24K
[    0.004857] CPU: L2 cache: 512K
[    0.004874] mce: CPU supports 5 MCE banks
[    0.004904] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)
[    0.004919] using mwait in idle threads.
[    0.004944] Performance Events: Atom events, Intel PMU driver.
[    0.008074] ... version:                3
[    0.008083] ... bit width:              40
[    0.008093] ... generic registers:      2
[    0.008103] ... value mask:             000000ffffffffff
[    0.008113] ... max period:             000000007fffffff
[    0.008124] ... fixed-purpose events:   3
[    0.008133] ... event mask:             0000000700000003
[    0.008149] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.
[    0.024014] Disabling 4MB page tables to avoid TLB bug
[    0.026137] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
[    0.045702] ACPI: Core revision 20090903
[    0.072071] ftrace: converting mcount calls to 0f 1f 44 00 00
[    0.072119] ftrace: allocating 21780 entries in 43 pages
[    0.076206] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs
[    0.076638] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1
[    0.118621] CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) CPU Z500   @  800MHz stepping 02
[    0.118641] Disabling APIC timer
[    0.119108] Brought up 1 CPUs
[    0.119120] Total of 1 processors activated (1596.00 BogoMIPS).
[    0.119211] CPU0 attaching NULL sched-domain.
[    0.119665] devtmpfs: initialized
[    0.120001] regulator: core version 0.5
[    0.120001] Time: 22:42:57  Date: 03/18/11
[    0.120001] NET: Registered protocol family 16
[    0.120001] EISA bus registered
[    0.120001] ACPI: bus type pci registered
[    0.120001] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255
[    0.120001] PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.
[    0.120026] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=0
[    0.120037] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access
[    0.124307] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0
[    0.127300] ACPI: EC: EC description table is found, configuring boot EC
[    0.130274] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code
[    0.138928] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
[    0.138953] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)
[    0.139050] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
[    0.139236] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255
[    0.151591] PCI: MCFG area at e0000000 reserved in ACPI motherboard resources
[    0.151604] PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space
[    0.176933] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0xd, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62
[    0.177244] ACPI Warning: Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] - 7F, should be CD (20090903/tbutils-314)
[    0.179000] ACPI: No dock devices found.
[    0.179607] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
[    0.180198] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xdff80000-0xdfffffff]
[    0.180221] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 14 io port: [0xe880-0xe887]
[    0.180240] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18 32bit mmio: [0xd0000000-0xd7ffffff]
[    0.180260] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 1c 32bit mmio: [0xdff60000-0xdff7ffff]
[    0.180443] pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xdff5f000-0xdff5ffff]
[    0.180587] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xdff58000-0xdff5bfff]
[    0.180669] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot
[    0.180683] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled
[    0.180768] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20 io port: [0xe480-0xe49f]
[    0.180865] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20 io port: [0xe080-0xe09f]
[    0.180961] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20 io port: [0xef00-0xef1f]
[    0.181086] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xdff5ec00-0xdff5efff]
[    0.181203] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold
[    0.181218] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled
[    0.181277] pci 0000:00:1e.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xdff5e800-0xdff5e8ff]
[    0.181379] pci 0000:00:1e.1: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xdff5e400-0xdff5e4ff]
[    0.181480] pci 0000:00:1e.2: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xdff5e000-0xdff5e0ff]
[    0.181704] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 20 io port: [0xffa0-0xffaf]
[    0.181765] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0
[    0.181788] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
[    0.206117] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)
[    0.206552] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)
[    0.206982] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)
[    0.207411] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 *15)
[    0.207840] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
[    0.208300] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
[    0.208734] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
[    0.209169] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
[    0.209629] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none
[    0.209664] vgaarb: loaded
[    0.210199] SCSI subsystem initialized
[    0.210446] libata version 3.00 loaded.
[    0.210781] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
[    0.210843] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
[    0.210969] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
[    0.211553] ACPI: WMI: Mapper loaded
[    0.211563] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
[    0.212093] NetLabel: Initializing
[    0.212103] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128
[    0.212110] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4
[    0.212163] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default
[    0.212303] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0
[    0.212327] hpet0: 3 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter
[    0.216114] Switching to clocksource tsc
[    0.223081] AppArmor: AppArmor Filesystem Enabled
[    0.223153] pnp: PnP ACPI init
[    0.223217] ACPI: bus type pnp registered
[    0.235363] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 16 devices
[    0.235376] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered
[    0.235390] PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP
[    0.235443] system 00:01: iomem range 0x20000000-0x7fffffff has been reserved
[    0.235459] system 00:01: iomem range 0x1fc00000-0x1fffffff could not be reserved
[    0.235513] system 00:09: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved
[    0.235528] system 00:09: ioport range 0x900-0x9f3 has been reserved
[    0.235541] system 00:09: ioport range 0x400-0x43f has been reserved
[    0.235555] system 00:09: ioport range 0x480-0x4bf has been reserved
[    0.235571] system 00:09: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf0003fff has been reserved
[    0.235612] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved
[    0.235628] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved
[    0.235654] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved
[    0.235682] system 00:0f: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved
[    0.235697] system 00:0f: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff could not be reserved
[    0.235711] system 00:0f: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved
[    0.235726] system 00:0f: iomem range 0x100000-0x1fbfffff could not be reserved
[    0.271156] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 io:  [0x00-0xffff]
[    0.271171] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffff]
[    0.271319] NET: Registered protocol family 2
[    0.271726] IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
[    0.273006] TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[    0.273246] TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[    0.273460] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)
[    0.273470] TCP reno registered
[    0.273772] NET: Registered protocol family 1
[    0.273847] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device
[    0.274703] cpufreq-nforce2: No nForce2 chipset.
[    0.274832] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds
[    0.275264] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
[    0.275302] type=2000 audit(1300488177.271:1): initialized
[    0.310248] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...
[    0.348808] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages
[    0.360822] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2
[    0.361107] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
[    0.368443] fuse init (API version 7.13)
[    0.368921] msgmni has been set to 955
[    0.376488] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)
[    0.376840] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)
[    0.376855] io scheduler noop registered
[    0.376864] io scheduler anticipatory registered
[    0.376873] io scheduler deadline registered
[    0.377086] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
[    0.377497] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
[    0.377610] pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Driver version: 0.4
[    0.379375] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)
[    0.379691] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0
[    0.379708] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]
[    0.381959] ACPI: SSDT 1faa0270 001B8 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)
[    0.383577] ACPI: SSDT 1faa04c0 00594 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)
[    0.405394] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state
[    0.411930] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state
[    0.412109] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state
[    0.412144] Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle
[    0.412364] processor LNXCPU:00: registered as cooling_device0
[    0.415907] Switching to clocksource hpet
[    0.423766] Clockevents: could not switch to one-shot mode: lapic is not functional.
[    0.423786] Could not switch to high resolution mode on CPU 0
[    0.438409] ACPI Warning for \_TZ_.TZ01._PSL: Return Package type mismatch at index 0 - found Processor, expected Reference (20090903/nspredef-1012)
[    0.438454] ACPI: Expecting a [Reference] package element, found type C
[    0.438464] ACPI: Invalid passive threshold
[    0.442471] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0
[    0.442514] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ01] (53 C)
[    0.452857] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
[    0.461260] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
[    0.461682] serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
[    0.465820] 00:07: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
[    0.521840] brd: module loaded
[    0.527271] loop: module loaded
[    0.527727] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input1
[    0.528503] pata_acpi 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.530003] Fixed MDIO Bus: probed
[    0.530172] PPP generic driver version 2.4.2
[    0.530345] tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6
[    0.530355] tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>
[    0.530736] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver
[    0.530809]   alloc irq_desc for 19 on node -1
[    0.530820]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1
[    0.530848] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
[    0.530916] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.530929] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller
[    0.531121] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
[    0.531222] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1
[    0.535116] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported
[    0.543865] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 19, io mem 0xdff5ec00
[    0.559816] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00
[    0.560268] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    0.560423] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    0.560463] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
[    0.560763] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver
[    0.560837] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver
[    0.560983]   alloc irq_desc for 16 on node -1
[    0.560993]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1
[    0.561020] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[    0.561047] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.561061] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller
[    0.561227] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
[    0.561318] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000e480
[    0.561740] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    0.561868] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    0.561902] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[    0.562089]   alloc irq_desc for 17 on node -1
[    0.562099]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1
[    0.562119] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[    0.562140] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.562152] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller
[    0.562324] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
[    0.562397] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 17, io base 0x0000e080
[    0.562799] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    0.562926] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    0.562958] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[    0.563129]   alloc irq_desc for 18 on node -1
[    0.563139]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1
[    0.563158] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
[    0.563178] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.563191] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller
[    0.563343] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4
[    0.563415] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000ef00
[    0.565832] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    0.565975] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    0.566040] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[    0.566471] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12
[    0.581731] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[    0.581885] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[    0.582545] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
[    0.582966] rtc_cmos 00:02: RTC can wake from S4
[    0.583219] rtc_cmos 00:02: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0
[    0.583305] rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs
[    0.584680] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3
[    0.585318] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)
[    0.585804] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.15.0-ioctl (2009-04-01) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com
[    0.587996] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2
[    0.592682] device-mapper: multipath: version 1.1.0 loaded
[    0.592697] device-mapper: multipath round-robin: version 1.0.0 loaded
[    0.593371] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0
[    0.593454] EISA: Detected 0 cards.
[    0.593846] cpuidle: using governor ladder
[    0.594104] cpuidle: using governor menu
[    0.596433] TCP cubic registered
[    0.597210] NET: Registered protocol family 10
[    0.599258] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
[    0.648838] NET: Registered protocol family 17
[    0.653299] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode
[    0.653759] PM: Resume from disk failed.
[    0.653809] registered taskstats version 1
[    0.654417]   Magic number: 3:353:755
[    0.654603] rtc_cmos 00:02: setting system clock to 2011-03-18 22:42:57 UTC (1300488177)
[    0.654617] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found
[    0.654625] EDD information not available.
[    0.916311] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
[    1.114693] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    1.116117] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found
[    1.117333] hub 1-1:1.0: 4 ports detected
[    1.179600] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found
[    1.532757] usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
[    1.764989] usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    2.008831] usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
[    2.058222] Freeing initrd memory: 13314k freed
[    2.076496] Freeing unused kernel memory: 660k freed
[    2.077721] Write protecting the kernel text: 4680k
[    2.077848] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 1844k
[    2.175835] ramzswap: disk size set to 251576 kB
[    2.200897] usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    2.201741] udev: starting version 151
[    2.276283] usb 1-1.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5
[    2.377376] usb 1-1.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    2.443859] Adding 251572k swap on /dev/ramzswap0.  Priority:100 extents:1 across:251572k SS
[    2.448161] usb 1-1.2: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6
[    2.560152] usb 1-1.2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    3.099516] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev
[    3.106152] pata_sch 0000:00:1f.1: version 0.2
[    3.106301] pata_sch 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    3.123870] scsi0 : pata_sch
[    3.127882] scsi1 : pata_sch
[    3.129834] ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xffa0 irq 14
[    3.129850] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xffa8 irq 15
[    3.292149] ata1.00: ATA-5: Intel_SSD, 20080506, max UDMA/66
[    3.292167] ata1.00: 3768912 sectors, multi 2: LBA 
[    3.300149] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/66
[    3.300591] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Intel_SSD        2008 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[    3.302165] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
[    3.302864] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 3768912 512-byte logical blocks: (1.92 GB/1.79 GiB)
[    3.303134] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
[    3.303149] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    3.303291] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    3.304059]  sda: sda1
[    3.306369] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
[   13.241479] generic-usb 0003:1CB6:6680.0001: timeout initializing reports
[   13.241803] input: IDEACO  IDC 6680 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/input/input3
[   13.242448] generic-usb 0003:1CB6:6680.0001: input,hiddev96,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [IDEACO  IDC 6680] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2/input0
[   13.287985] input: IDEACO  IDC 6680 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.1/input/input4
[   13.288867] generic-usb 0003:1CB6:6680.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [IDEACO  IDC 6680] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2/input1
[   13.300225] input:   USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/input/input5
[   13.301049] generic-usb 0003:04D9:1603.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [  USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-1.2/input0
[   13.319749] input:   USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.1/input/input6
[   13.320503] generic-usb 0003:04D9:1603.0004: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.10 Device [  USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-1.2/input1
[   13.320620] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
[   13.321094] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver
[   14.164544] uvesafb: Intel Corporation, Intel(r)Poulsbo Graphics Controller, Hardware Version 0.0, OEM: Intel(r)Poulsbo Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS, VBE v3.0
[   14.238886] uvesafb: VBIOS/hardware doesn't support DDC transfers
[   14.238899] uvesafb: no monitor limits have been set, default refresh rate will be used
[   14.239174] uvesafb: scrolling: redraw
[   14.239189] uvesafb: cannot reserve video memory at 0x1fc00000
[   14.239228] uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -5
[   14.262653] xor: automatically using best checksumming function: pIII_sse
[   14.279575]    pIII_sse  :  2430.000 MB/sec
[   14.279587] xor: using function: pIII_sse (2430.000 MB/sec)
[   14.294768] device-mapper: dm-raid45: initialized v0.2594b
[   14.391759] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode
[   15.995908] udev: starting version 151
[   16.732460] lp: driver loaded but no devices found
[   18.107743] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.15
[   18.113928] NET: Registered protocol family 31
[   18.113939] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
[   18.113952] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
[   18.146033] sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver
[   18.146049] sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman
[   18.433528] Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.6
[   18.435117] usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb
[   18.474932] sdhci-pci 0000:00:1e.0: SDHCI controller found [8086:811c] (rev 6)
[   18.474973] sdhci-pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[   18.475082] sdhci-pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   18.475659] Registered led device: mmc0::
[   18.476046] mmc0: SDHCI controller on PCI [0000:00:1e.0] using DMA
[   18.476119] sdhci-pci 0000:00:1e.1: SDHCI controller found [8086:811d] (rev 6)
[   18.476146] sdhci-pci 0000:00:1e.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[   18.476211] sdhci-pci 0000:00:1e.1: setting latency timer to 64
[   18.477500] Registered led device: mmc1::
[   18.478717] mmc1: SDHCI controller on PCI [0000:00:1e.1] using DMA
[   18.478772] sdhci-pci 0000:00:1e.2: SDHCI controller found [8086:811e] (rev 6)
[   18.478801] sdhci-pci 0000:00:1e.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
[   18.478878] sdhci-pci 0000:00:1e.2: setting latency timer to 64
[   18.479814] Registered led device: mmc2::
[   18.480257] mmc2: SDHCI controller on PCI [0000:00:1e.2] using DMA
[   18.520718] psmouse serio1: ID: fa fa fa
[   18.671398] eth0: register 'asix' at usb-0000:00:1d.7-1.1, ASIX AX8817x USB 2.0 Ethernet, 00:09:17:00:00:66
[   18.671542] usbcore: registered new interface driver asix
[   18.723013] mmc1: new high speed SDHC card at address b368
[   18.803627] mmcblk0: mmc1:b368 USD   3.72 GiB 
[   18.803892]  mmcblk0: p1
[   18.959231] type=1505 audit(1300488195.800:2):  operation="profile_load" pid=619 name="/sbin/dhclient3"
[   18.972935] type=1505 audit(1300488195.816:3):  operation="profile_load" pid=619 name="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action"
[   18.974523] type=1505 audit(1300488195.816:4):  operation="profile_load" pid=619 name="/usr/lib/connman/scripts/dhclient-script"
[   19.171347] input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input7
[   19.393501] EXT4-fs (mmcblk0p1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode
[   20.113966] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[   20.114070] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   20.279289] type=1505 audit(1300488197.120:5):  operation="profile_load" pid=736 name="/usr/share/gdm/guest-session/Xsession"
[   20.339480] type=1505 audit(1300488197.180:6):  operation="profile_replace" pid=737 name="/sbin/dhclient3"
[   20.342520] type=1505 audit(1300488197.184:7):  operation="profile_replace" pid=737 name="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action"
[   20.343236] type=1505 audit(1300488197.184:8):  operation="profile_replace" pid=737 name="/usr/lib/connman/scripts/dhclient-script"
[   20.449411] hda_codec: ALC269: BIOS auto-probing.
[   20.450624] input: HDA Digital PCBeep as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/input/input8
[   20.568371] type=1505 audit(1300488197.412:9):  operation="profile_load" pid=738 name="/usr/bin/evince"
[   20.629477] type=1505 audit(1300488197.472:10):  operation="profile_load" pid=738 name="/usr/bin/evince-previewer"
[   20.660929] type=1505 audit(1300488197.504:11):  operation="profile_load" pid=738 name="/usr/bin/evince-thumbnailer"
[   21.301351] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
[   21.479531] hda-intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to polling mode: last cmd=0x020c0000
[   21.547724] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
[   24.138482] Linux agpgart interface v0.103
[   24.395246] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
[   24.410851] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.14
[   24.410868] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
[   24.494436] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3
[   24.494455] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast
[   24.519338] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
[   24.598342] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[   24.598366] pci 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   24.627326] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A disabled
[   24.627354] [EMGD] drm_init() returning 0
[   24.684001] Bridge firewalling registered
[   24.769389] Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.6
[   24.769405] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized
[   25.098136] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
[   25.098158] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
[   25.098169] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11
[   25.880616] lib80211: common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers
[   25.880636] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'
[   26.032544] libertas_sdio: Libertas SDIO driver
[   26.032561] libertas_sdio: Copyright Pierre Ossman
[   28.251807] sdhci-pci 0000:00:1e.2: PCI INT C disabled
[   29.324874] pci 0000:00:1e.2: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xdff5e000-0xdff5e0ff]
[   29.325012] pci 0000:00:02.0: BAR 6: bogus alignment [0x0-0x0] flags 0x2
[   29.329402] sdhci-pci 0000:00:1e.2: SDHCI controller found [8086:811e] (rev 6)
[   29.329442] sdhci-pci 0000:00:1e.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
[   29.329574] sdhci-pci 0000:00:1e.2: setting latency timer to 64
[   29.329945] Registered led device: mmc2::
[   29.330212] mmc2: SDHCI controller on PCI [0000:00:1e.2] using DMA
[   31.889153] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
```

and Xorg.0.log:


```
[   363.622] 
X.Org X Server 1.8.2
Release Date: 2010-07-01
[   363.622] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[   363.622] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-28-xen i686 Ubuntu
[   363.622] Current Operating System: Linux AriesMID 2.6.32-24-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Thu Sep 16 14:17:33 UTC 2010 i686
[   363.623] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-generic root=UUID=281957f4-e2a3-45b0-ac4c-7573424aabb5 ro quiet nomodeset splash nolapic_timer i8042.nomux=1
[   363.623] Build Date: 08 July 2010  01:50:14AM
[   363.623] xorg-server 2:1.8.2+git20100705+server-1.8-branch.665aa7ce-0ubuntu0sarvatt2~lucid (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support) 
[   363.623] Current version of pixman: 0.16.4
[   363.623] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
[   363.623] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[   363.624] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Mar 18 23:49:00 2011
[   363.625] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
[   363.625] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[   363.626] (==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"
[   363.626] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[   363.626] (**) |   |-->Monitor "LVDS"
[   363.627] (**) |   |-->Device "Intel_IEGD-0"
[   363.628] (==) Automatically adding devices
[   363.628] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[   363.628] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
[   363.628] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[   363.628] (==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	built-ins
[   363.628] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
[   363.629] (WW) Ignoring unrecognized extension "composite"
[   363.629] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
	If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[   363.629] (II) Loader magic: 0x81f4ba0
[   363.629] (II) Module ABI versions:
[   363.629] 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[   363.629] 	X.Org Video Driver: 7.0
[   363.629] 	X.Org XInput driver : 9.0
[   363.629] 	X.Org Server Extension : 3.0
[   363.968] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:8109:17ff:0700 Intel Corporation rev 6, Mem @ 0xdff80000/524288, 0xd0000000/134217728, 0xdff60000/131072, I/O @ 0x0000e880/8
[   363.970] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
[   363.970] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"
[   363.973] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
[   363.974] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   363.974] 	compiled for 1.8.2, module version = 1.0.0
[   363.974] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[   363.975] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0
[   363.975] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
[   363.975] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
[   363.975] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
[   363.975] (II) Loading extension DPMS
[   363.975] (II) Loading extension XVideo
[   363.975] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
[   363.975] (II) Loading extension X-Resource
[   363.975] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"
[   363.977] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
[   363.978] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   363.978] 	compiled for 1.8.2, module version = 1.0.0
[   363.978] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[   363.978] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0
[   363.978] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
[   363.978] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[   363.980] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[   363.981] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   363.981] 	compiled for 1.8.2, module version = 1.0.0
[   363.981] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0
[   363.981] (==) AIGLX enabled
[   363.982] (II) Loading extension GLX
[   363.982] (II) LoadModule: "record"
[   363.984] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
[   363.985] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   363.985] 	compiled for 1.8.2, module version = 1.13.0
[   363.985] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[   363.985] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0
[   363.985] (II) Loading extension RECORD
[   363.985] (II) LoadModule: "dri"
[   363.988] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
[   363.988] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   363.988] 	compiled for 1.8.2, module version = 1.0.0
[   363.989] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0
[   363.989] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
[   363.989] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[   363.991] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
[   363.992] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   363.992] 	compiled for 1.8.2, module version = 1.2.0
[   363.992] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0
[   363.992] (II) Loading extension DRI2
[   363.992] (II) LoadModule: "emgd"
[   363.994] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/emgd_drv.so
[   363.995] (II) Module emgd: vendor="Intel(R) Corporation"
[   363.995] 	compiled for 1.7.99, module version = 1.5.1742
[   363.996] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   363.996] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 7.0
[   363.996] (II) EMGD: Intel(R) Embedded Media and Graphics Driver version 1.5.1742 for:
	Intel US15W Class
[   363.996] (--) using VT number 8

[   364.014] (II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0
[   364.015] (II) EMGD(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
	"Screen0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
[   364.015] (==) EMGD(0): RGB weight 888
[   364.015] (==) EMGD(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[   364.015] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[   364.224] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:00:00:00
[   364.224] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[   364.423] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[   364.423] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1
[   364.623] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[   364.623] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2
[   364.823] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[   364.823] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3
[   365.023] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[   365.023] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4
[   365.223] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[   365.223] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5
[   365.423] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[   365.423] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6
[   365.623] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[   365.623] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7
[   365.823] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[   365.823] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8
[   366.023] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[   366.227] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9
[   366.424] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[   366.424] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10
[   366.624] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[   366.624] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11
[   366.824] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[   366.824] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12
[   367.024] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[   367.024] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13
[   367.224] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[   367.224] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14
[   367.424] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[   367.424] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card15
[   367.624] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[   367.624] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[   367.834] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[   368.032] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1
[   368.233] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2
[   368.433] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3
[   368.633] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4
[   368.833] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5
[   369.033] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6
[   369.233] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7
[   369.433] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8
[   369.633] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9
[   369.833] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10
[   370.033] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11
[   370.234] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12
[   370.434] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13
[   370.634] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14
[   370.834] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card15
[   371.034] (II) EMGD(0): Graphics hardware initialization failed.
[   371.036] (II) EMGD(0):   The cause was a failure to connect with the DRM during PreInit().
[   371.036] (II) EMGD(0): Cannot open a connection with the DRM
[   371.037] (II) UnloadModule: "emgd"
[   371.037] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
[   371.037] 
Fatal server error:
[   371.037] no screens found
[   371.037] 
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
	 at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
[   371.037] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[   371.037]
```

Any suggestions?

p.s. Luca, ma dobbiamo parlare per forza in inglese? Se inglese si può chiamare ciò che riesco a scrivere  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

> Anywhere I read only "Intel® System Controller Hub US15W, US15WP and US15WPT", I can't find any detailed list of chips.


I will try to find something about supported pci ids for emgd.




> dmesg:
> [   14.164544] uvesafb: Intel Corporation, Intel(r)Poulsbo Graphics Controller, Hardware Version 0.0, OEM: Intel(r)Poulsbo Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS, VBE v3.0
> [   14.238886] uvesafb: VBIOS/hardware doesn't support DDC transfers
> [   14.238899] uvesafb: no monitor limits have been set, default refresh rate will be used
> [   14.239174] uvesafb: scrolling: redraw
> [   14.239189] uvesafb: cannot reserve video memory at 0x1fc00000
> [   14.239228] uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -5


Could you paste these files ? 
/etc/initramfs-tools/modules
/etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash
/etc/default/grub

and also the output of:
sudo dpkg -l 'v86d'




> xorg.0.log
> [   371.034] (II) EMGD(0): Graphics hardware initialization failed.
> [   371.036] (II) EMGD(0):   The cause was a failure to connect with the DRM during PreInit().
> [   371.036] (II) EMGD(0): Cannot open a connection with the DRM
> [   371.037] (II) UnloadModule: "emgd"
> [   371.037] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
> [   371.037] 
> Fatal server error:
> [   371.037] no screens found
> [   371.037]


emgd failed to load.. :/

You are using lucid with xorg 1.8.2 and old emgd drivers...
have you tried maverick which ships xorg 1.9 and latest emgd? maybe this support your chipset.




> p.s. Luca, ma dobbiamo parlare per forza in inglese? Se inglese si può chiamare ciò che riesco a scrivere :


ahaah.. ti ho risposto con il mio povero inglese così rendiamo partecipi anche gli altri, magari ne sanno più di me e ci possono aiutare! ciao

----------


## megamax

I tried with maverick (I made a emgd live cd with uck)
but doesn't work.



```
[   127.215] 
X.Org X Server 1.9.0
Release Date: 2010-08-20
[   127.215] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[   127.215] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-27-server i686 Ubuntu
[   127.215] Current Operating System: Linux ubuntu 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:34:50 UTC 2010 i686
[   127.215] Kernel command line: file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu-netbook.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.lz quiet splash --  noapic nolapic debian-installer/language=it console-setup/layoutcode?=it
[   127.222] Build Date: 16 September 2010  05:39:22PM
[   127.222] xorg-server 2:1.9.0-0ubuntu7 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support) 
[   127.222] Current version of pixman: 0.18.4
[   127.222] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
[   127.222] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[   127.223] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Mar 19 11:24:07 2011
[   127.224] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
[   127.224] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[   127.226] (==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"
[   127.226] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[   127.226] (**) |   |-->Monitor "LVDS"
[   127.227] (**) |   |-->Device "Intel_IEGD-0"
[   127.227] (==) Automatically adding devices
[   127.227] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[   127.256] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
[   127.256] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[   127.256] (==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	built-ins
[   127.256] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
[   127.257] (WW) Ignoring unrecognized extension "composite"
[   127.257] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
	If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[   127.257] (II) Loader magic: 0x81f8e00
[   127.257] (II) Module ABI versions:
[   127.257] 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[   127.257] 	X.Org Video Driver: 8.0
[   127.257] 	X.Org XInput driver : 11.0
[   127.257] 	X.Org Server Extension : 4.0
[   127.259] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:8109:17ff:0700 rev 6, Mem @ 0xdff80000/524288, 0xd0000000/134217728, 0xdff60000/131072, I/O @ 0x0000e880/8
[   127.285] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
[   127.286] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"
[   127.299] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
[   127.322] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   127.322] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0
[   127.322] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[   127.322] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[   127.323] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
[   127.323] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
[   127.323] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
[   127.323] (II) Loading extension DPMS
[   127.323] (II) Loading extension XVideo
[   127.323] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
[   127.323] (II) Loading extension X-Resource
[   127.323] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"
[   127.326] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
[   127.350] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   127.350] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0
[   127.350] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[   127.350] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[   127.350] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
[   127.350] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[   127.376] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[   127.380] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   127.380] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0
[   127.381] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[   127.381] (==) AIGLX enabled
[   127.381] (II) Loading extension GLX
[   127.381] (II) LoadModule: "record"
[   127.416] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
[   127.417] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   127.417] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.13.0
[   127.417] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[   127.417] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[   127.417] (II) Loading extension RECORD
[   127.417] (II) LoadModule: "dri"
[   127.433] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
[   127.435] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   127.435] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0
[   127.435] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[   127.435] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
[   127.435] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[   127.438] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
[   127.462] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   127.463] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.2.0
[   127.463] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[   127.463] (II) Loading extension DRI2
[   127.463] (II) LoadModule: "emgd"
[   127.465] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/emgd_drv.so
[   127.502] (II) Module emgd: vendor="Intel(R) Corporation"
[   127.502] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.5.1816
[   127.502] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   127.502] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0
[   127.503] (II) EMGD: Intel(R) Embedded Media and Graphics Driver version 1.5.1816 for:
	Intel US15W Class
[   127.503] (--) using VT number 8

[   127.640] (==) EMGD(0): RGB weight 888
[   127.641] (==) EMGD(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[   127.641] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[   127.722] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:00:00:00
[   127.722] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[   127.729] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[   127.729] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1
[   127.751] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[   127.751] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2
[   127.758] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[   127.758] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3
[   127.776] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[   127.776] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4
[   127.788] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[   127.789] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5
[   127.804] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[   127.804] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6
[   127.818] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[   127.819] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7
[   127.834] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[   127.835] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8
[   127.848] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[   127.848] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9
[   127.864] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[   127.864] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10
[   127.873] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[   127.873] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11
[   127.895] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[   127.895] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12
[   127.904] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[   127.904] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13
[   127.919] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[   127.919] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14
[   127.946] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[   127.946] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card15
[   127.957] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[   127.957] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[   128.022] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[   128.044] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1
[   128.054] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2
[   128.068] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3
[   128.075] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4
[   128.095] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5
[   128.110] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6
[   128.119] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7
[   128.141] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8
[   128.149] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9
[   128.163] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10
[   128.181] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11
[   128.191] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12
[   128.214] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13
[   128.229] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14
[   128.237] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card15
[   128.262] (II) EMGD(0): Graphics hardware initialization failed.
[   128.262] (II) EMGD(0):   The cause was a failure to connect with the DRM during PreInit().
[   128.262] (II) EMGD(0): Cannot open a connection with the DRM
[   128.262] (II) UnloadModule: "emgd"
[   128.262] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
[   128.262] 
Fatal server error:
[   128.262] no screens found
[   128.262] 
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
	 at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
[   128.263] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[   128.263] 
[   128.415]  ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
```



```
[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset
[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu
[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.35-22-generic (buildd@rothera) (gcc version 4.4.5 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.4.4-14ubuntu4) ) #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:34:50 UTC 2010 (Ubuntu 2.6.35-22.33-generic 2.6.35.4)
[    0.000000] Atom PSE erratum detected, BIOS microcode update recommended
[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fa80000 (usable)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000001fa80000 - 000000001fa90000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000001fa90000 - 000000001fa9e000 (ACPI data)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000001fa9e000 - 000000001fad0000 (ACPI NVS)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000001fad0000 - 000000001fae0000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000001fae8000 - 000000001fc00000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
[    0.000000] Notice: NX (Execute Disable) protection cannot be enabled: non-PAE kernel!
[    0.000000] DMI present.
[    0.000000] AMI BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working around it.
[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)
[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000001000 (usable) ==> (reserved)
[    0.000000] e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)
[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x1fa80 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000
[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable
[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:
[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back
[    0.000000]   A0000-DFFFF uncachable
[    0.000000]   E0000-EFFFF write-through
[    0.000000]   F0000-FFFFF write-protect
[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:
[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask 0E0000000 write-back
[    0.000000]   1 base 01FB00000 mask 0FFF00000 uncachable
[    0.000000]   2 base 01FC00000 mask 0FFC00000 uncachable
[    0.000000]   3 disabled
[    0.000000]   4 disabled
[    0.000000]   5 disabled
[    0.000000]   6 disabled
[    0.000000]   7 disabled
[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106
[    0.000000] Scanning 0 areas for low memory corruption
[    0.000000] modified physical RAM map:
[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000010000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)
[    0.000000]  modified: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fa80000 (usable)
[    0.000000]  modified: 000000001fa80000 - 000000001fa90000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 000000001fa90000 - 000000001fa9e000 (ACPI data)
[    0.000000]  modified: 000000001fa9e000 - 000000001fad0000 (ACPI NVS)
[    0.000000]  modified: 000000001fad0000 - 000000001fae0000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 000000001fae8000 - 000000001fc00000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 00c00000
[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [c00ff780] ff780
[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-000000001fa80000
[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 001fa80000 page 4k
[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 1fa80000 @ 15000-97000
[    0.000000] RAMDISK: 1ef9f000 - 1fa80000
[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000f92b0 00024 (v02 ACPIAM)
[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 1fa90100 00074 (v01 BenQ   XSDT1816 20080904 MSFT 00000097)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 1fa90290 000F4 (v04 BenQ   FACP1816 20080904 MSFT 00000097)
[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 1fa90490 04965 (v02 1AAAAA 1AAAAA16 00000016 INTL 20051117)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 1fa9e000 00040
[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 1fa90390 0005C (v02 BenQ   APIC1816 20080904 MSFT 00000097)
[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 1fa903f0 0003C (v01 BenQ   OEMMCFG  20080904 MSFT 00000097)
[    0.000000] ACPI: ECDT 1fa90430 00055 (v01 BenQ   OEMECDT  20080904 MSFT 00000097)
[    0.000000] ACPI: OEMB 1fa9e040 0012C (v01 BenQ   OEMB1816 20080904 MSFT 00000097)
[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 1fa94e00 00038 (v01 BenQ   OEMHPET  20080904 MSFT 00000097)
[    0.000000] ACPI: GSCI 1fa9e170 02024 (v01 BenQ   GMCHSCI  20080904 MSFT 00000097)
[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 1faa0a60 0021F (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Tst 00003000 INTL 20051117)
[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 1faa0c80 00066 (v01  PmRef  Cpu1Tst 00003000 INTL 20051117)
[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 1faa0cf0 004F0 (v01  PmRef    CpuPm 00003000 INTL 20051117)
[    0.000000] 0MB HIGHMEM available.
[    0.000000] 506MB LOWMEM available.
[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 1fa80000
[    0.000000]   low ram: 0 - 1fa80000
[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:
[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000
[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x0001fa80
[    0.000000]   HighMem  empty
[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node
[    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges
[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f
[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0001fa80
[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 129551
[    0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c07ffd40, node_mem_map c1001200
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3951 pages, LIFO batch:0
[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 981 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 124587 pages, LIFO batch:31
[    0.000000] Using APIC driver default
[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x908
[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000
[    0.000000] Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4
[    0.000000]     Virtual Wire compatibility mode.
[    0.000000] MPTABLE: OEM ID: Intel   
[    0.000000] MPTABLE: Product ID: Poulsbo     
[    0.000000] MPTABLE: APIC at: 0xFEE00000
[    0.000000] Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)
[    0.000000] I/O APIC #1 Version 32 at 0xFEC00000.
[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
[    0.000000] Processors: 1
[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 1 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs
[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 40
[    0.000000] early_res array is doubled to 64 at [91000 - 917ff]
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e0000
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000
[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 1fc00000 (gap: 1fc00000:df200000)
[    0.000000] Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware
[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:1 nr_node_ids:1
[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 14 pages/cpu @c13fd000 s36416 r0 d20928 u65536
[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s36416 r0 d20928 u65536 alloc=16*4096
[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 
[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 128538
[    0.000000] Kernel command line: file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu-netbook.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.lz quiet splash --  noapic nolapic debian-installer/language=it console-setup/layoutcode?=it
[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)
[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.
[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.
[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0
[    0.000000] allocated 2592960 bytes of page_cgroup
[    0.000000] please try 'cgroup_disable=memory' option if you don't want memory cgroups
[    0.000000] Subtract (47 early reservations)
[    0.000000]   #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]   EX TRAMPOLINE
[    0.000000]   #2 [0000100000 - 00009a0adc]   TEXT DATA BSS
[    0.000000]   #3 [001ef9f000 - 001fa80000]         RAMDISK
[    0.000000]   #4 [00009a1000 - 00009a4268]             BRK
[    0.000000]   #5 [00000ff790 - 0000100000]   BIOS reserved
[    0.000000]   #6 [00000ff780 - 00000ff790]    MP-table mpf
[    0.000000]   #7 [000009fc00 - 00000fbdb0]   BIOS reserved
[    0.000000]   #8 [00000fbec8 - 00000ff780]   BIOS reserved
[    0.000000]   #9 [00000fbdb0 - 00000fbec8]    MP-table mpc
[    0.000000]   #10 [0000010000 - 0000011000]      TRAMPOLINE
[    0.000000]   #11 [0000011000 - 0000015000]     ACPI WAKEUP
[    0.000000]   #12 [0000015000 - 0000091000]         PGTABLE
[    0.000000]   #13 [0001000000 - 0001001000]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #14 [0001001000 - 00013f9000]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #15 [00013f9000 - 00013f9004]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #16 [00013f9040 - 00013f9100]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #17 [00013f9100 - 00013f9130]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #18 [00013f9140 - 00013fa940]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #19 [00013fa940 - 00013fa965]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #20 [00013fa980 - 00013fa9a7]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #21 [00013fa9c0 - 00013fab10]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #22 [00013fab40 - 00013fab80]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #23 [00013fab80 - 00013fabc0]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #24 [00013fabc0 - 00013fac00]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #25 [00013fac00 - 00013fac40]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #26 [00013fac40 - 00013fac80]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #27 [00013fac80 - 00013facc0]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #28 [00013facc0 - 00013fad00]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #29 [00013fad00 - 00013fad40]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #30 [00013fad40 - 00013fad80]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #31 [00013fad80 - 00013fadc0]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #32 [00013fadc0 - 00013fae00]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #33 [00013fae00 - 00013fae10]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #34 [00013fae40 - 00013faee7]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #35 [00013faf00 - 00013fafa7]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #36 [00013fd000 - 000140b000]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #37 [00013fcfc0 - 00013fcfc4]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #38 [000140b000 - 000140b004]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #39 [000140b040 - 000140b044]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #40 [000140b080 - 000140b084]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #41 [000140b0c0 - 000140b140]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #42 [000140b140 - 000140b16c]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #43 [00013fafc0 - 00013fcfc0]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #44 [000140b180 - 000144b180]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #45 [000144b180 - 000146b180]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #46 [000146c000 - 00016e50c0]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000] Initializing HighMem for node 0 (00000000:00000000)
[    0.000000] Memory: 490632k/518656k available (4928k kernel code, 27572k reserved, 2336k data, 684k init, 0k highmem)
[    0.000000] virtual kernel memory layout:
[    0.000000]     fixmap  : 0xfff16000 - 0xfffff000   ( 932 kB)
[    0.000000]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)
[    0.000000]     vmalloc : 0xe0280000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 501 MB)
[    0.000000]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xdfa80000   ( 506 MB)
[    0.000000]       .init : 0xc0819000 - 0xc08c4000   ( 684 kB)
[    0.000000]       .data : 0xc05d029e - 0xc0818668   (2336 kB)
[    0.000000]       .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc05d029e   (4928 kB)
[    0.000000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.
[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=1, Nodes=1
[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.
[    0.000000] 	RCU dyntick-idle grace-period acceleration is enabled.
[    0.000000] 	RCU-based detection of stalled CPUs is disabled.
[    0.000000] 	Verbose stalled-CPUs detection is disabled.
[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:2304 nr_irqs:256
[    0.000000] Extended CMOS year: 2000
[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled
[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered
[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT
[    0.000000] Detected 797.921 MHz processor.
[    0.004014] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 1595.84 BogoMIPS (lpj=3191684)
[    0.004038] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301
[    0.004113] Security Framework initialized
[    0.004195] AppArmor: AppArmor initialized
[    0.004204] Yama: becoming mindful.
[    0.004453] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
[    0.004909] Initializing cgroup subsys ns
[    0.004926] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct
[    0.004947] Initializing cgroup subsys memory
[    0.008039] Initializing cgroup subsys devices
[    0.008051] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer
[    0.008063] Initializing cgroup subsys net_cls
[    0.008154] Atom PSE erratum detected, BIOS microcode update recommended
[    0.008179] mce: CPU supports 5 MCE banks
[    0.008206] using mwait in idle threads.
[    0.008234] Performance Events: PEBS fmt0+, Atom events, 
[    0.008256] no APIC, boot with the "lapic" boot parameter to force-enable it.
[    0.008267] no hardware sampling interrupt available.
[    0.008277] Intel PMU driver.
[    0.008326] ... version:                3
[    0.008335] ... bit width:              40
[    0.008344] ... generic registers:      2
[    0.008354] ... value mask:             000000ffffffffff
[    0.008365] ... max period:             000000007fffffff
[    0.008375] ... fixed-purpose events:   3
[    0.008385] ... event mask:             0000000700000003
[    0.010881] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
[    0.030490] Freeing SMP alternatives: 24k freed
[    0.030543] ACPI: Core revision 20100428
[    0.054923] ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 8c20)
[    0.056077] ftrace: converting mcount calls to 0f 1f 44 00 00
[    0.060027] ftrace: allocating 21758 entries in 43 pages
[    0.068046] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs
[    0.068060] SMP disabled
[    0.068632] Brought up 1 CPUs
[    0.068644] Total of 1 processors activated (1595.84 BogoMIPS).
[    0.069678] devtmpfs: initialized
[    0.075915] regulator: core version 0.5
[    0.076019] Time: 11:22:00  Date: 03/19/11
[    0.076189] NET: Registered protocol family 16
[    0.076778] EISA bus registered
[    0.076817] ACPI: bus type pci registered
[    0.077124] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)
[    0.077142] PCI: not using MMCONFIG
[    0.077523] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=0
[    0.077533] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access
[    0.082618] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0
[    0.087808] ACPI: EC: EC description table is found, configuring boot EC
[    0.092875] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code
[    0.104399] ACPI Warning: Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] - 0x8F, should be 0xDF (20100428/tbutils-314)
[    0.105725] ACPI: SSDT 1faa0270 001B8 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)
[    0.107138] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
[    0.107155] ACPI: SSDT (null) 001B8 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)
[    0.108135] ACPI: SSDT 1faa04c0 00594 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)
[    0.109457] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
[    0.109473] ACPI: SSDT (null) 00594 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)
[    0.111005] ACPI: SSDT 1faa01a0 000CC (v01  PmRef  Cpu1Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)
[    0.112407] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
[    0.112424] ACPI: SSDT (null) 000CC (v01  PmRef  Cpu1Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)
[    0.112978] ACPI: SSDT 1faa0430 00085 (v01  PmRef  Cpu1Cst 00003000 INTL 20051117)
[    0.114303] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
[    0.114319] ACPI: SSDT (null) 00085 (v01  PmRef  Cpu1Cst 00003000 INTL 20051117)
[    0.114584] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
[    0.114597] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)
[    0.114696] ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing
[    0.114892] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)
[    0.122905] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] reserved in ACPI motherboard resources
[    0.122919] PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space
[    0.149156] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0xd, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62
[    0.152433] ACPI: No dock devices found.
[    0.152452] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug
[    0.153074] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])
[    0.154336] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]
[    0.154352] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff]
[    0.154367] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]
[    0.154381] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff]
[    0.154395] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x1fc00000-0xdfffffff]
[    0.154408] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xffffffff]
[    0.154607] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10: [mem 0xdff80000-0xdfffffff]
[    0.154627] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 14: [io  0xe880-0xe887]
[    0.154646] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18: [mem 0xd0000000-0xd7ffffff]
[    0.154665] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xdff60000-0xdff7ffff]
[    0.154842] pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 10: [mem 0xdff5f000-0xdff5ffff]
[    0.154980] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0xdff58000-0xdff5bfff 64bit]
[    0.155063] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot
[    0.155078] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled
[    0.155170] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20: [io  0xe480-0xe49f]
[    0.155269] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20: [io  0xe080-0xe09f]
[    0.155366] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20: [io  0xef00-0xef1f]
[    0.155479] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10: [mem 0xdff5ec00-0xdff5efff]
[    0.155595] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold
[    0.155611] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled
[    0.155670] pci 0000:00:1e.0: reg 10: [mem 0xdff5e800-0xdff5e8ff]
[    0.155772] pci 0000:00:1e.1: reg 10: [mem 0xdff5e400-0xdff5e4ff]
[    0.155873] pci 0000:00:1e.2: reg 10: [mem 0xdff5e000-0xdff5e0ff]
[    0.156136] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 20: [io  0xffa0-0xffaf]
[    0.156199] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0
[    0.156221] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
[    0.182105] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)
[    0.182554] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)
[    0.182994] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)
[    0.183434] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 *15)
[    0.183875] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
[    0.184350] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
[    0.184795] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
[    0.185241] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
[    0.185457] HEST: Table is not found!
[    0.185813] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none
[    0.185847] vgaarb: loaded
[    0.186656] SCSI subsystem initialized
[    0.186900] libata version 3.00 loaded.
[    0.187172] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
[    0.187242] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
[    0.187389] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
[    0.188116] ACPI: WMI: Mapper loaded
[    0.188127] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
[    0.188140] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes
[    0.188290] reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009fc00 - 000000000009ffff 
[    0.188304] reserve RAM buffer: 000000001fa80000 - 000000001fffffff 
[    0.188766] NetLabel: Initializing
[    0.188777] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128
[    0.188784] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4
[    0.188841] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default
[    0.189005] HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer
[    0.189024] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0
[    0.189046] hpet0: 3 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter
[    0.192079] Switching to clocksource tsc
[    0.234697] AppArmor: AppArmor Filesystem Enabled
[    0.234766] pnp: PnP ACPI init
[    0.234842] ACPI: bus type pnp registered
[    0.249176] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices
[    0.249189] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered
[    0.249204] PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP
[    0.249258] system 00:01: [mem 0x20000000-0x7fffffff] has been reserved
[    0.249274] system 00:01: [mem 0x1fc00000-0x1fffffff] has been reserved
[    0.249321] system 00:08: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved
[    0.249335] system 00:08: [io  0x0900-0x09f3] has been reserved
[    0.249349] system 00:08: [io  0x0400-0x043f] has been reserved
[    0.249362] system 00:08: [io  0x0480-0x04bf] has been reserved
[    0.249377] system 00:08: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf0003fff] has been reserved
[    0.249415] system 00:0c: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] has been reserved
[    0.249430] system 00:0c: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved
[    0.249455] system 00:0d: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved
[    0.249483] system 00:0e: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved
[    0.249498] system 00:0e: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000cffff] could not be reserved
[    0.249513] system 00:0e: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved
[    0.249528] system 00:0e: [mem 0x00100000-0x1fbfffff] could not be reserved
[    0.292691] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]
[    0.292707] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]
[    0.292720] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]
[    0.292732] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff]
[    0.292745] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x1fc00000-0xdfffffff]
[    0.292757] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0xf0000000-0xffffffff]
[    0.292910] NET: Registered protocol family 2
[    0.293170] IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
[    0.294078] TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[    0.294318] TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[    0.294547] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)
[    0.294558] TCP reno registered
[    0.294571] UDP hash table entries: 256 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)
[    0.294596] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 256 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)
[    0.294869] NET: Registered protocol family 1
[    0.294951] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device
[    0.295153] PCI: CLS 32 bytes, default 64
[    0.295984] cpufreq-nforce2: No nForce2 chipset.
[    0.296101] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds
[    0.296578] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
[    0.296617] type=2000 audit(1300533720.292:1): initialized
[    0.335568] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...
[   10.315453] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages
[   10.322896] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2
[   10.323176] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
[   10.326248] fuse init (API version 7.14)
[   10.326706] msgmni has been set to 958
[   10.327956] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)
[   10.327972] io scheduler noop registered
[   10.327981] io scheduler deadline registered
[   10.328109] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
[   10.328623] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
[   10.328743] pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Driver version: 0.4
[   10.329186] intel_idle: MWAIT substates: 0x3020220
[   10.329197] intel_idle: v0.4 model 0x1C
[   10.329205] intel_idle: lapic_timer_reliable_states 0x6
[   10.329227] Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle states deeper than C2
[   10.329816] Switching to clocksource hpet
[   10.333319] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)
[   10.333701] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0
[   10.333727] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]
[   10.334461] ACPI: acpi_idle yielding to intel_idleACPI Warning for \_TZ_.TZ01._PSL: Return Package type mismatch at index 0 - found Processor, expected Reference (20100428/nspredef-1059)
[   10.372930] ACPI: Expecting a [Reference] package element, found type C
[   10.372943] ACPI: Invalid passive threshold
[   10.382471] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0
[   10.382521] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ01] (47 C)
[   10.382912] ERST: Table is not found!
[   10.383792] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
[   10.384351] serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
[   10.385414] 00:06: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
[   10.400286] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
[   10.406684] brd: module loaded
[   10.409610] loop: module loaded
[   10.410800] pata_acpi 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64
[   10.461091] Fixed MDIO Bus: probed
[   10.461294] PPP generic driver version 2.4.2
[   10.461558] tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6
[   10.461568] tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>
[   10.461995] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver
[   10.462714] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 15
[   10.462727] PCI: setting IRQ 15 as level-triggered
[   10.462746] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT D -> Link[LNKD] -> GSI 15 (level, low) -> IRQ 15
[   10.462814] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64
[   10.462828] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller
[   10.463006] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
[   10.463114] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1
[   10.467019] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported
[   10.476201] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 15, io mem 0xdff5ec00
[   10.496203] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00
[   10.496934] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   10.496960] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
[   10.497288] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver
[   10.497367] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver
[   10.498143] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10
[   10.498157] PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered
[   10.498175] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10
[   10.498204] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   10.498217] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller
[   10.498437] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
[   10.498512] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 10, io base 0x0000e480
[   10.499112] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   10.499135] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[   10.499877] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11
[   10.499890] PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered
[   10.499907] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
[   10.499931] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64
[   10.499944] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller
[   10.504539] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
[   10.504625] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0x0000e080
[   10.505262] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   10.505288] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[   10.506276] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 5
[   10.506290] PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered
[   10.506307] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5
[   10.506336] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64
[   10.506349] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller
[   10.506537] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4
[   10.506600] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 5, io base 0x0000ef00
[   10.507201] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   10.507228] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[   10.507742] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[   10.507755] PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp
[   10.512496] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[   10.514025] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
[   10.514477] rtc_cmos 00:02: RTC can wake from S4
[   10.514900] rtc_cmos 00:02: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0
[   10.515116] rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs
[   10.515712] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3
[   10.521066] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1
[   10.521772] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.17.0-ioctl (2010-03-05) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com
[   10.524333] device-mapper: multipath: version 1.1.1 loaded
[   10.524350] device-mapper: multipath round-robin: version 1.0.0 loaded
[   10.528685] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0
[   10.528702] EISA: Cannot allocate resource for mainboard
[   10.528716] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1
[   10.528727] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 2
[   10.528738] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 3
[   10.528749] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4
[   10.528760] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 5
[   10.528771] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 6
[   10.528783] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 7
[   10.528794] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 8
[   10.528803] EISA: Detected 0 cards.
[   10.576496] cpuidle: using governor ladder
[   10.576786] cpuidle: using governor menu
[   10.578181] TCP cubic registered
[   10.578871] NET: Registered protocol family 10
[   10.584275] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
[   10.585135] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)
[   10.586106] NET: Registered protocol family 17
[   10.587428] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode
[   10.587962] PM: Resume from disk failed.
[   10.592204] registered taskstats version 1
[   10.592714]   Magic number: 3:397:378
[   10.592938] rtc_cmos 00:02: setting system clock to 2011-03-19 11:22:11 UTC (1300533731)
[   10.592953] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found
[   10.592962] EDD information not available.
[   12.002522] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
[   12.177788] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found
[   12.210698] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found
[   12.211053] hub 1-1:1.0: 4 ports detected
[   12.221530] Freeing initrd memory: 11140k freed
[   12.237182] Freeing unused kernel memory: 684k freed
[   12.238465] Write protecting the kernel text: 4932k
[   12.238599] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 1976k
[   12.337407] ramzswap: disk size not provided. You can use disksize_kb module param to specify size.
[   12.337417] Using default: (25% of RAM).
[   12.337430] ramzswap: disk size set to 125616 kB
[   12.360988] udev[73]: starting version 163
[   12.520214] usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
[   12.828595] usb 1-1.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
[   13.000595] usb 1-1.2: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5
[   13.131867] pata_sch 0000:00:1f.1: version 0.2
[   13.132113] pata_sch 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64
[   13.192601] usb 1-1.3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6
[   13.231074] scsi0 : pata_sch
[   13.262447] scsi1 : pata_sch
[   13.264275] ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xffa0 irq 14
[   13.264291] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xffa8 irq 15
[   13.309374] sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver
[   13.309389] sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman
[   13.382243] sdhci-pci 0000:00:1e.0: SDHCI controller found [8086:811c] (rev 6)
[   13.382290] sdhci-pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10
[   13.382395] sdhci-pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   13.382534] Registered led device: mmc0::
[   13.424192] mmc0: SDHCI controller on PCI [0000:00:1e.0] using DMA
[   13.424260] sdhci-pci 0000:00:1e.1: SDHCI controller found [8086:811d] (rev 6)
[   13.424302] sdhci-pci 0000:00:1e.1: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
[   13.424404] sdhci-pci 0000:00:1e.1: setting latency timer to 64
[   13.424554] Registered led device: mmc1::
[   13.424721] mmc1: SDHCI controller on PCI [0000:00:1e.1] using DMA
[   13.424760] sdhci-pci 0000:00:1e.2: SDHCI controller found [8086:811e] (rev 6)
[   13.424790] sdhci-pci 0000:00:1e.2: PCI INT C -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5
[   13.424857] sdhci-pci 0000:00:1e.2: setting latency timer to 64
[   13.424975] Registered led device: mmc2::
[   13.425090] mmc2: SDHCI controller on PCI [0000:00:1e.2] using DMA
[   13.448533] ata1.00: ATA-5: Intel_SSD, 20080506, max UDMA/66
[   13.448552] ata1.00: 3768912 sectors, multi 2: LBA 
[   13.456626] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/66
[   13.457129] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Intel_SSD        2008 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[   13.457880] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
[   13.459473] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 3768912 512-byte logical blocks: (1.92 GB/1.79 GiB)
[   13.459813] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
[   13.459828] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[   13.459970] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[   13.462857]  sda: sda1
[   13.468265] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
[   13.644272] mmc1: new high speed SDHC card at address b368
[   13.732682] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
[   13.745939] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev
[   13.757644] scsi2 : usb-storage 1-1.3:1.0
[   13.764105] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage
[   13.764121] USB Mass Storage support registered.
[   13.782686] mmcblk0: mmc1:b368 USD   3.72 GiB 
[   13.782979]  mmcblk0: p1
[   14.767212] scsi 2:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T10N  PC05 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0
[   14.777222] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 47x/47x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
[   14.777242] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
[   14.777769] sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
[   14.778096] sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5
[   23.886225] generic-usb 0003:1CB6:6680.0001: timeout initializing reports
[   23.886890] input: IDEACO  IDC 6680 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/input/input2
[   23.887954] generic-usb 0003:1CB6:6680.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [IDEACO  IDC 6680] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2/input0
[   23.938338] input: IDEACO  IDC 6680 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.1/input/input3
[   23.940949] generic-usb 0003:1CB6:6680.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [IDEACO  IDC 6680] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2/input1
[   23.957178] input:   USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/input/input4
[   23.958131] generic-usb 0003:04D9:1603.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [  USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-1.2/input0
[   23.983715] input:   USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.1/input/input5
[   23.984726] generic-usb 0003:04D9:1603.0004: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.10 Device [  USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-1.2/input1
[   23.985539] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
[   23.985551] usbhid: USB HID core driver
[   24.608709] Btrfs loaded
[   24.633510] xor: automatically using best checksumming function: pIII_sse
[   24.652036]    pIII_sse  :  2424.000 MB/sec
[   24.652048] xor: using function: pIII_sse (2424.000 MB/sec)
[   24.669223] device-mapper: dm-raid45: initialized v0.2594b
[   25.107967] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
[   26.278653] ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3
[   26.342347] ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A
[   26.623785] aufs 2-standalone.tree-35-rcN-20100705
[   26.828739] squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher
[   95.057091] udev[1148]: starting version 163
[  100.469544] asix 1-1.1:1.0: eth0: register 'asix' at usb-0000:00:1d.7-1.1, ASIX AX8817x USB 2.0 Ethernet, 00:09:17:00:00:66
[  100.470535] usbcore: registered new interface driver asix
[  104.720206] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10
[  104.720332] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64
[  105.683730] hda_codec: ALC269: BIOS auto-probing.
[  106.623599] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
[  106.870849] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
[  107.361225] lp: driver loaded but no devices found
[  107.995744] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
[  116.976072] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
[  122.767755] Linux agpgart interface v0.103
[  124.106493] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
[  125.405619] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10
[  125.405644] pci 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64
[  125.419521] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A disabled
[  125.419550] [EMGD] drm_init() returning 0
```

but "[  125.419550] [EMGD] drm_init() returning 0" doesn't mean that it loaded the module successfully? Is the problem only the X driver?
thanks!

----------


## lucazade

> [   128.262] (II) EMGD(0): Graphics hardware initialization failed.
> [   128.262] (II) EMGD(0):   The cause was a failure to connect with the DRM during PreInit().
> [   128.262] (II) EMGD(0): Cannot open a connection with the DRM
> [   128.262] (II) UnloadModule: "emgd"
> [   128.262] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
> 
> but "[  125.419550] [EMGD] drm_init() returning 0" doesn't mean that it loaded the module successfully? Is the problem only the X driver?
> thanks!


There is some issue in DRM kernel module, it is not initialized and X driver cannot connect to it. Don't think there is a easy solution for it.. anyone else had this issue??

----------


## megamax

from emgd-dkms-1.5.15.3082/include/emgd_drm.h



```
enum {
	CHIP_PSB_8108 = 0,
	CHIP_PSB_8109 = 1,
	CHIP_TC_4108 = 2
};
```

are they the "id" of the chips?

And what about psb-gfx, is only for natty? what difference has with psb?
I think for now I must use psb..

----------


## lucazade

> from emgd-dkms-1.5.15.3082/include/emgd_drm.h
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> enum {
> 	CHIP_PSB_8108 = 0,
> 	CHIP_PSB_8109 = 1,
> 	CHIP_TC_4108 = 2
> ...


Yes, these are supported pci id, or better should be supported!

About psb-gfx at the moment offers only a kms framebuffer (native resolution in virtual terminals), an improved drm but no x drivers.
It requires anyway 2.6.39 or .38 with our ppa (but doesn't work very good because of backported drm functions from .39).. we will see something when first .39 will be available.

----------


## lucazade

Hi all

I've finalized PSB drivers support for Natty (xorg 1.10)
PPA unfortunately is separate from main gma500 because of two major issues:
* doesn't work with natty stock kernel 2.6.38 (because of ioctl new function)
* doesn't work with natty stock drm (because today update modified multiarch paths)

these issues could be solved by installing kernel 2.6.35 from maverick and an old drm of natty:



```
mkdir psb110
cd psb110
wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/psb110/libdrm2_2.4.23-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/psb110/libdrm-intel1_2.4.23-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/psb110/libdrm-nouveau1a_2.4.23-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/psb110/libdrm-radeon1_2.4.23-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/psb110/linux-headers-2.6.35-28_2.6.35-28.49_all.deb
wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/psb110/linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generic_2.6.35-28.49_i386.deb
wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/psb110/linux-image-2.6.35-28-generic_2.6.35-28.49_i386.deb
sudo dpkg -i *.deb
```

and pin these packages manually in synaptic.

Besides these issues drivers works like in maverick (2d, 3d, xv, libva, mplayer-vaapi)
I hope nothing else will change for natty release  :Smile:

----------


## tista

> Hi all
> 
> I've finalized PSB drivers support for Natty (xorg 1.10)
> PPA unfortunately is separate from main gma500 because of two major issues:
> * doesn't work with natty stock kernel 2.6.38 (because of ioctl new function)
> * doesn't work with natty stock drm (because today update modified multiarch paths)
> 
> these issues could be solved by installing kernel 2.6.35 from maverick and an old drm of natty:
> 
> ...


Nice Luca !!  :Smile: 

Thanks for your workarounds for psb. 
Now I'm starting to backport some codes from gfx into psb.  :Wink: 
I really wanna let psb work on .38 kernel ! Because .38 has a lot of pretty features, good performances, and also stabilities. I hope they could keep goin' on such improvements towards .39.

But don't forget an important thing that we should fix 3D on psb...  :Sad:  If we could solve this dkms issues on .38 (and/or .39), still would have some lack in 3D routines with latest Compiz. I don't have any ideas how long in futures Intel would continue to develop emgd... In fact, today emgd had succeeded to run latest Compiz, however nobody knows what happens in the future... :Wink:  If we could get fully sources of emgd, I think we could keep it alive by ourselves. and hopefully both 2D/3D performances might be increased dramatically... we already got drm/fb codes of emgd, so we could set our point of view into performance tuning in emgd, I hope.  :Wink: 

Cheers.

----------


## lucazade

> Nice Luca !! 
> 
> Thanks for your workarounds for psb. 
> Now I'm starting to backport some codes from gfx into psb. 
> I really wanna let psb work on .38 kernel ! Because .38 has a lot of pretty features, good performances, and also stabilities. I hope they could keep goin' on such improvements towards .39.
> 
> But don't forget an important thing that we should fix 3D on psb...  If we could solve this dkms issues on .38 (and/or .39), still would have some lack in 3D routines with latest Compiz. I don't have any ideas how long in futures Intel would continue to develop emgd... In fact, today emgd had succeeded to run latest Compiz, however nobody knows what happens in the future... If we could get fully sources of emgd, I think we could keep it alive by ourselves. and hopefully both 2D/3D performances might be increased dramatically... we already got drm/fb codes of emgd, so we could set our point of view into performance tuning in emgd, I hope. 
> 
> Cheers.


Hope you get success to mix drivers.. .38 would be nice to have, maybe more important this time than in previous kernel releases.
About 3D you are right, xpsb_glx is old and closed and doesn't work with compiz++.. anyone said reverse engineering!  :Very Happy:  (which iirc it is not allowed by xpsb's license).
We will get emgd sources when duke nukem forever will come out!  :Wink: 
ps. never!

----------


## michael37

> Hi all
> 
> I've finalized PSB drivers support for Natty (xorg 1.10)
> PPA unfortunately is separate from main gma500 because of two major issues:
> * doesn't work with natty stock kernel 2.6.38 (because of ioctl new function)
> * doesn't work with natty stock drm (because today update modified multiarch paths)
> 
> these issues could be solved by installing kernel 2.6.35 from maverick and an old drm of natty:


I am getting quite discouraged, it seems that we are losing not winning the battle to get gma500 running. I may roll back to lucid and not change anything with my gma500 setup  :Sad:

----------


## simplygades

> My apologies to all, it seems that after kwin detects a broken driver it just won't ever test again the driver capabilities. I had to edit kwinrc to get it to test again, and it works now both with or without EXANoComposite. Now I can even enable openGL rendering (instead of XRender), but it is too slow, even if it enables a lot of the effects that don't work using XRender. It also slows down everything openGl a lot (in particular glblur goes down to 6-7 fps instead of 15.5).


Could you please explain how you re-enabled kwin compositing?
I tried modifying 

_[Compositing]
Enabled=false
OpenGLIsUnsafe=true_

 in ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc, but i'm not sure if that's what you meant above,
as the result was still a kwin error at login and all controls grayed-out under Desktop Effects kcm. Thanks in advance!

----------


## jbernardo

Hi, I've been away (no ADSL at home, punishment from telecom for trying to move to another ISP), but I still read this thread from time to time.

I don't remember exactly what I did, but you could try moving kwinrc to another location, start kde, and see if you can enable compositing. After that, check the new kwinrc, and if you need any settings from the old start incorporating them.

Anyway, what I have now, with the PSB driver, is:


```
[Compositing]
AnimationSpeed=0
Backend=XRender
DisabledChecks=True
Enabled=True
GLMode=Fallback
GLTextureFilter=1
GLVSync=True
HiddenPreviews=5
OpenGLIsUnsafe=False
UnredirectFullScreen=true
XRenderSmoothScale=false
```

----------


## maddis

> Yeah I could understand your issues. but I need logs. so could you post your make.log ?
> 
> Cheers.


Here is the make.log (renamed to make.txt).

----------


## tista

> Here is the make.log (renamed to make.txt).


Thanks for your log.  :Wink: 

then a patch for 2 files would be needed:
here.

Cheers.

----------


## simplygades

> Hi, I've been away (no ADSL at home, punishment from telecom for trying to move to another ISP), but I still read this thread from time to time.


Thanks for the instant reply, hope you get back online soon..

I'll try what you suggest, hope it gets resolved. 
I would stay on psb, but currently I can only play one youtube video, after which a video window appears grey and audio-only. Could it be related to the Xv fix added to the psb driver? Is anyone else experiencing this? I've tried Rekonq, FF but no luck.. :Confused:

----------


## jbernardo

> Thanks for the instant reply, hope you get back online soon..
> 
> I'll try what you suggest, hope it gets resolved. 
> I would stay on psb, but currently I can only play one youtube video, after which a video window appears grey and audio-only. Could it be related to the Xv fix added to the psb driver? Is anyone else experiencing this? I've tried Rekonq, FF but no luck..


I've seen that too, so it could be. Anyway, maybe Yves can help us with this one...

----------


## ciccio37

> I've seen that too, so it could be. Anyway, maybe Yves can help us with this one...


I found that there's a problem with the last updates (flash), to solve the grey in youtube you have to disable youtube coookies:

Click on the "Tools" menu and select "Options".
Click the "Under the Bonnet" tab and locate the "Privacy" section, and choose the "Content settings" button
click manage exceptions write www.youtube.com and block it
close chrome and open again and try

In my eee1101 it solved.

----------


## maddis

> Thanks for your log. 
> 
> then a patch for 2 files would be needed:
> here.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks for the patch. Although it's not enough. I have new log for you with new errors.  :Wink:

----------


## tista

> Thanks for the patch. Although it's not enough. I have new log for you with new errors.


Thanks.  :Wink: 
gtt is the "Key" code of kernel module.
then it seems yours would be rev1.09... but I currently haven't such rev on my machine. so I might have to suggest "rev-up" patchworks.
patch is here.

however, .31 kernel might had not a key header for AUTOCONF as "generated/autoconf.h". if so, you should replace this term to;


```
linux/config.h
```

Cheers.

----------


## jbernardo

> I found that there's a problem with the last updates (flash), to solve the grey in youtube you have to disable youtube coookies:
> 
> Click on the "Tools" menu and select "Options".
> Click the "Under the Bonnet" tab and locate the "Privacy" section, and choose the "Content settings" button
> click manage exceptions write www.youtube.com and block it
> close chrome and open again and try
> 
> In my eee1101 it solved.


Thanks, I'll try that.

----------


## maddis

> Thanks. 
> gtt is the "Key" code of kernel module.
> then it seems yours would be rev1.09... but I currently haven't such rev on my machine. so I might have to suggest "rev-up" patchworks.
> patch is here.
> 
> however, .31 kernel might had not a key header for AUTOCONF as "generated/autoconf.h". if so, you should replace this term to;
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Thanks for the patch. It got me little further again, but still problems. Seems like similar problems than earlier.

And I had to change the generated/autoconf to linux/config.h.

----------


## tista

> Thanks for the patch. It got me little further again, but still problems. Seems like similar problems than earlier.
> 
> And I had to change the generated/autoconf to linux/config.h.


Thanks again.  :Wink: 

then I've got a patch for resman.c
here.
but I don't know on where .31 had sem.h...

Cheers.

----------


## maddis

> Thanks again. 
> 
> then I've got a patch for resman.c
> here.
> but I don't know on where .31 had sem.h...
> 
> Cheers.


You guessed it correctly. Now the driver builds on .31 rt-kernel and also works! Thank you!

----------


## tista

> You guessed it correctly. Now the driver builds on .31 rt-kernel and also works! Thank you!


Nice work, maddis.  :Wink: 
I'm glad to hear that.

Regards.

----------


## maddis

> Nice work, maddis. 
> I'm glad to hear that.
> 
> Regards.


Will these changes come part of the package that I get when install driver from ppa - repository? And if so, any idea when will that happen?

----------


## lucazade

> Will these changes come part of the package that I get when install driver from ppa - repository? And if so, any idea when will that happen?


I'll push to lucid ppa asap

----------


## simplygades

> I found that there's a problem with the last updates (flash), to solve the grey in youtube you have to disable youtube coookies:
> 
> Click on the "Tools" menu and select "Options".
> Click the "Under the Bonnet" tab and locate the "Privacy" section, and choose the "Content settings" button
> click manage exceptions write www.youtube.com and block it
> close chrome and open again and try
> 
> In my eee1101 it solved.



Thanks! It worked.


*@Jbernardo:* Probably something has changed in KDE 4.6.1. I can't get EMGD and Kwin effects to work, but it's ok since I got youtube working again. Thanks for helping though!

----------


## jbernardo

> Thanks! It worked.
> 
> 
> *@Jbernardo:* Probably something has changed in KDE 4.6.1. I can't get EMGD and Kwin effects to work, but it's ok since I got youtube working again. Thanks for helping though!


I'm on kde 4.6.1 myself, but I am using PSB now. I don't think I changed anything kwin related from when I had EMGD.

----------


## simplygades

> I'm on kde 4.6.1 myself, but I am using PSB now. I don't think I changed anything kwin related from when I had EMGD.


All I know is that I received the same failure message when I reverted to PSB, however modifying kwinrc brought effects back on next login, while with EMGD the options always remained grayed out. No big deal, of course, since I now have everything working on a GMA 500 chip.. :Smile: . Besides, I think since Yves fixed Xv on PSB its only disadvantage is higher memory footprint, right?

----------


## yvesdm3000

> I've seen that too, so it could be. Anyway, maybe Yves can help us with this one...


I've never seen this... maybe it's because you have a compositor running?

Yves

----------


## lucazade

Natty + emgd = libva died!



```
$ vainfo
libva: libva version 0.31.1
libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
libva: Trying to open /usr/lib/dri/emgd_drv_video.so
Intel(R) Embedded Media and Graphics Driver 1.5 Build 1816
Using XCB based dispatch table.
Errore di segmentazione (core dump creato)

luca@one:/media/Estesa/Video$ mplayer -va vaapi -vo vaapi Serenity\ -\ HD\ DVD\ Trailer.mpg 
MPlayer UNKNOWN-4.5.2 (C) 2000-2011 MPlayer Team
mplayer: could not connect to socket
mplayer: No such file or directory
Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.

Playing Serenity - HD DVD Trailer.mpg.
libavformat file format detected.
[lavf] stream 0: video (h264), -vid 0
[lavf] stream 1: audio (aac), -aid 0, -alang und
VIDEO:  [H264]  1280x720  24bpp  23.976 fps  4674.1 kbps (570.6 kbyte/s)
Clip info:
 major_brand: isom
 minor_version: 1
 compatible_brands: isomavc1
 creation_time: 2007-05-30 05:20:31
 artist: Universal Pictures
 title: Serenity - HD DVD Trailer
 date: 2005
Load subtitles in ./
libva: libva version 0.31.1
libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
libva: Trying to open /usr/lib/dri/emgd_drv_video.so
Intel(R) Embedded Media and Graphics Driver 1.5 Build 1816
Using XCB based dispatch table.


MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: preinit_libvo
- MPlayer crashed by bad usage of CPU/FPU/RAM.
  Recompile MPlayer with --enable-debug and make a 'gdb' backtrace and
  disassembly. Details in DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports_what.html#bugreports_crash.
- MPlayer crashed. This shouldn't happen.
  It can be a bug in the MPlayer code _or_ in your drivers _or_ in your
  gcc version. If you think it's MPlayer's fault, please read
  DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports.html and follow the instructions there. We can't and
  won't help unless you provide this information when reporting a possible bug.
```

 :Brick wall:

----------


## nachtfalter

> Natty + emgd = libva died!
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> $ vainfo
> libva: libva version 0.31.1
> ```


This tells me, that you are using the stock libva and not the libva libraries that are bundled by intel with emgd. On my system only the libva.so.1.0.1 and libva-x11.so.1.0.1
that are included in the emgd driver package seem to work.

As a sidenote if mplayer crashes with vaapi once then it won't work again until you reload the emgd module.
This emgd is still one buggy piece of ... freezes and bugs all over...

----------


## lucazade

> This tells me, that you are using the stock libva and not the libva libraries that are bundled by intel with emgd. On my system only the libva.so.1.0.1 and libva-x11.so.1.0.1
> that are included in the emgd driver package seem to work.


You are right.. my bad!
I have to give to libva from emgd package some more love  :Smile:

----------


## Udibuntu

Oh gods of GMA500, hear my plea!

Using EMGD on Acer 751 with Lucid, I'm trying to revert to psb, but cannot download from the PPA, I keep getting messages about authentication problems...

What am I forgetting to do?

Thank you, and great job guys!

----------


## chone

Hey guys, I was looking for a way to make Cheese and other things work using vaapi.

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=830180

I found this link. Any possibility this method could work to get gstreamer-vaapi working on our GMA500 chipsets? That would be awesome. Now I don't really know how gstreamer works, but would that also speed up online video streaming playback?

Let me know if it's worth pursuing an installation of gstreamer-vaapi on my computer. If it is, I'll report back and let you guys know how it goes.

Sean

----------


## tista

> Oh gods of GMA500, hear my plea!
> 
> Using EMGD on Acer 751 with Lucid, I'm trying to revert to psb, but cannot download from the PPA, I keep getting messages about authentication problems...
> 
> What am I forgetting to do?
> 
> Thank you, and great job guys!


Hi, Udibuntu.  :Wink: 

have you tried purge/re-register psb repos ? if the issues remained after all, let me know!

Cheers.  :Wink:

----------


## tista

> Hey guys, I was looking for a way to make Cheese and other things work using vaapi.
> 
> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=830180
> 
> I found this link. Any possibility this method could work to get gstreamer-vaapi working on our GMA500 chipsets? That would be awesome. Now I don't really know how gstreamer works, but would that also speed up online video streaming playback?
> 
> Let me know if it's worth pursuing an installation of gstreamer-vaapi on my computer. If it is, I'll report back and let you guys know how it goes.
> 
> Sean


Hi, Sean.  :Wink: 

Impressive...
so you guy had tried the way documented in Intel's UserGuide (page.203 - 205.) ?
it seems to depend on rpm packaged resources.. if you try to this implements, drain some cody from rpm. could you do that ? or search for fedora/MeeGo repositories.

I had never tried that, but most people want gst-vaapi drive on video, let me know. even though now I'm a bit busy on some other cody ...  :Wink:  

Cheers.

----------


## kartng

I have the psb drivers working, but I'm having one small problem getting compiz going:  the dropbox link on the first page gives a 404 - can someone reupload the modified poulsbo-config package?  Thanks in advance!

----------


## lucazade

> I have the psb drivers working, but I'm having one small problem getting compiz going:  the dropbox link on the first page gives a 404 - can someone reupload the modified poulsbo-config package?  Thanks in advance!


Karmic? I don't have that package anymore so I cannot upload it again. :/

----------


## Udibuntu

> Hi, Udibuntu. 
> 
> have you tried purge/re-register psb repos ? if the issues remained after all, let me know!
> 
> Cheers.


Hi tista, thanks.

well no, can you please post the code line/s?

EDIT: Purged _something_, then tried and got:




> udi@udi-laptop:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-3d
> Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 0603B16772FA287804FD5DDD5A5366B134BA7AE9
> gpg: requesting key 34BA7AE9 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
> gpg: key 34BA7AE9: "Launchpad GMA500 PPA" not changed
> gpg: Total number processed: 1
> gpg:              unchanged: 1
> E: Type 'n' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gma500-ppa-lucid.list
> udi@udi-laptop:~$


Udi

----------


## mikewhatever

Udi, you can use ppa-purge to remove the ppa and then re-add it. Also, post the output of 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gma500-ppa-lucid.list', there is an error there.

----------


## Udibuntu

> udi@udi-laptop:~$ cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gma500-ppa-lucid.list
> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gma500/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
> n
> udi@udi-laptop:~$


Thanks Mike - it's this n then... 

Used gedit to delete, I'll try and reinstall. Got this message:




> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
>   poulsbo-driver-3d: Depends: poulsbo-driver-2d but it is not going to be installed
> E: Broken packages
> udi@udi-laptop:~$

----------


## mikewhatever

Well, you don't get the ppa related error which is good. Try reloading the sources list with


```
sudo apt-get update
```

----------


## kartng

```
Karmic? I don't have that package anymore so I cannot upload it again. :/
```

10.04 - I think that's Karmic, right?  Any help out there?  Alternatively, how can I manually break  apt's need to uninstall the psb drivers when installing compiz?  I'm sure it's an easy fix in a file somewhere, but I have no idea where to start.

----------


## godfazr

> ```
> Karmic? I don't have that package anymore so I cannot upload it again. :/
> ```
> 
> 10.04 - I think that's Karmic, right?  Any help out there?  Alternatively, how can I manually break  apt's need to uninstall the psb drivers when installing compiz?  I'm sure it's an easy fix in a file somewhere, but I have no idea where to start.


nope, Karmic is 9.10, 10.04 is Lucid

----------


## Udibuntu

> Well, you don't get the ppa related error which is good. Try reloading the sources list with
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get update
> ```


Thanks Mike, here's what I got. Let me know if you need more info or another log.




> Reading package lists... Done
> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4F191A5A8844C542
> W: GPG error: http://downloads.sourceforge.net all Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY CCC158AFC1289A29
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> Reading state information... Done
> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
> ...

----------


## tista

@Luca

Hi, Dear.  :Wink: 

Now I've opened bzr branch for native-gfx at first.
See Details:
https://code.launchpad.net/~tista/+junk/psb-gfx-daily
this branch would be treated as syncing to snapshots by linux-next team.
yeah you could drain some sources from here.  :Wink: 

and then, I'm under preparations for "mixed-psb dkms".
I would open as an another branch for it as soon as possible.
now I'm diving into damned crazy patchworks...   :Smile: 

see you later !!  :Wink: 

tista

----------


## lucazade

> @Luca
> 
> Hi, Dear. 
> 
> Now I've opened bzr branch for native-gfx at first.
> See Details:
> https://code.launchpad.net/~tista/+junk/psb-gfx-daily
> this branch would be treated as syncing to snapshots by linux-next team.
> yeah you could drain some sources from here. 
> ...


Great!
I'll look into psb-gfx-daily and mixed-psb repos really soon  :Smile: 

Tista what about a paypal donation for your work? Do you have an account?  :Wink: 
I'm sure a lot a gma500 owners, like me, would sustain your amazing work.

----------


## lucazade

A lot of new patches for psb-gfx:
https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/3/30/67

Alan Cox (17):
      gma500: turn on psb SDVO
      gma500; kill off TTM
      gma500: pull mrst firmware stuff into its own header
      gma500: Clean up more unused structures and code
      gma500: We don't support the CI either
      gma500: delete the RAR handling
      gma500: Add Moorestown identifiers
      gma500: Moorestown does its setup differently
      gma500: enable Moorestown CRTC handling
      gma500: add framebuffer setup
      gma500: Add Moorestown backlight support
      gma500: Makefiles
      gma500: Add moorestown specific data to the device structure
      gma500: Add moorestown config structures
      gma500: Make some of the lvds operations non-static
      gma500: Add moorestown lvds driver code
      gma500: begin adding Moorestown support

Tista have you seen that?

in kernel ppa there are also some debs of 2.6.39
http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa....39-rc1-natty/

----------


## tista

> A lot of new patches for psb-gfx:
> https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/3/30/67
> 
> Alan Cox (17):
>       gma500: turn on psb SDVO
>       gma500; kill off TTM
>       gma500: pull mrst firmware stuff into its own header
>       gma500: Clean up more unused structures and code
>       gma500: We don't support the CI either
> ...


Thanks for your info, Luca.  :Wink: 

but it doesn't seem to apply Alan's patches to git tree yet...  :Sad: 
i'm continuing to searching for ...

and now we've got a .39 !!  :Smile:  
yeah I would also refresh my gfx branch to revert to purge drm symbol exportings.
then I could try .39 with native-gfx till a couple of days. and additionally my favorite emgd, too.  :Wink: 

finally I'm worried about which renewal drm in .39 could have perfect  compatibilities with our emgd or not...

have you tried .39 already ?  :Wink:  if you would have much time, please test our emgd on .39...OK ? or someone else would be welcome !!

Ciao.

*P.S:*
.39 would seem to break our latest emgd for Natty...  :Sad: 
maybe it breaks most of graphic driver's drm, damned.
now i'm fixing... we might need newly patches for .39.

Ciao

*P.S: #2*
I've created emgd dirty patches for .39 !!  :Smile: 
see details in attached tarball.
you could apply these patches to our current emgd in Natty repos.
and please be carefully that stil I could NOT implement fully functions in emgd on .39 because of compilation errors. and also these patched sources never fitted with versions older than .38. so I'm happy if you would create dkms as "specialized" one for .39 in Natty emgd-repos. 

yeah I'm trying to have compatibilities between .39 and .38 with one source. but I hope you could give me a bit more time...  :Wink: 

Thanks.
tista

----------


## lucazade

> ...
> *P.S: #2*
> I've created emgd dirty patches for .39 !! 
> see details in attached tarball.
> you could apply these patches to our current emgd in Natty repos.
> and please be carefully that stil I could NOT implement fully functions in emgd on .39 because of compilation errors. and also these patched sources never fitted with versions older than .38. so I'm happy if you would create dkms as "specialized" one for .39 in Natty emgd-repos. 
> 
> yeah I'm trying to have compatibilities between .39 and .38 with one source. but I hope you could give me a bit more time... 
> 
> ...


Hi!

https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd-fix

this is the specialized ppa for emgd and kernel 2.6.39,
haven't tried yet, i'll do soon.

Luca

----------


## tista

> Hi!
> 
> https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd-fix
> 
> this is the specialized ppa for emgd and kernel 2.6.39,
> haven't tried yet, i'll do soon.
> 
> Luca


@Luca.  :Wink: 

my appologize...

please replace these patches to this.

I've revived spinlock functions.

So sorry for my mistakes !!  :Wink: 

tista

----------


## lucazade

> @Luca. 
> 
> my appologize...
> 
> please replace these patches to this.
> 
> I've revived spinlock functions.
> 
> So sorry for my mistakes !! 
> ...


Ok Tista, going to apply

I'm wondering about this:
+		1600,		/* Width */
+		768,		/* Height */

will it work with 1366x768?

Luca

----------


## tista

> Ok Tista, going to apply
> 
> I'm wondering about this:
> +		1600,		/* Width */
> +		768,		/* Height */
> 
> will it work with 1366x768?
> 
> Luca


Sure to work! Luca.  :Wink: 

these lines are the catalog of dtd samples for preparing to auto-initializations with VAIO P. but still had some lack... :Sad: 

Thanks.

----------


## tista

Hi, all .39ers.  :Wink: 

now I could succeed to run psb_gfx KMS framebuffer driver created by linux-next team !!

it requires 2.6.39 kernel. 

see my latest branch rev03.  :Wink: 
https://code.launchpad.net/~tista/+junk/psb-gfx-daily

gfx would run as "self-configured" without any xorg.conf perfectly... great !!
Xorg.0.log is here.
and glxgears said:

432 frames in 5.0 seconds = 86.376 FPS
474 frames in 5.0 seconds = 94.786 FPS
480 frames in 5.0 seconds = 95.838 FPS
475 frames in 5.0 seconds = 94.946 FPS
475 frames in 5.0 seconds = 94.974 FPS
467 frames in 5.0 seconds = 93.311 FPS

also gtkperf said:


GtkPerf 0.40 - Starting testing: Thu Mar 31 20:43:40 2011

GtkEntry - time:  0.24
GtkComboBox - time:  3.40
GtkComboBoxEntry - time:  2.27
GtkSpinButton - time:  0.57
GtkProgressBar - time:  0.46
GtkToggleButton - time:  0.57
GtkCheckButton - time:  0.50
GtkRadioButton - time:  0.81
GtkTextView - Add text - time:  2.77
GtkTextView - Scroll - time:  1.62
GtkDrawingArea - Lines - time:  2.51
GtkDrawingArea - Circles - time:  3.86
GtkDrawingArea - Text - time:  2.30
GtkDrawingArea - Pixbufs - time:  0.40
 --- 
Total time: 22.29

and finally modinfo said:

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.39-020639rc1-generic/updates/dkms/psb_gfx.ko
license:        GPL
description:    drm driver for the Intel GMA500
author:         Intel Corporation
srcversion:     CE242B6A3C49B70A95F3FF7
alias:          pci:v00008086d00008109sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00008108sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
depends:        ttm,drm,drm_kms_helper,video,i2c-algo-bit
vermagic:       2.6.39-020639rc1-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 686 
parm:           disable_vsync :Very Happy: isable vsync interrupts
parm:           force_pipeb:Forces PIPEB to become primary fb
parm:           ta_mem_size:TA memory size in kiB
parm:           ospm:switch for ospm support
parm:           hdmi_edid:EDID info for HDMI monitor
parm:           debug:Enable debug output (int)
parm:           no_fb :Very Happy: isable FBdev (int)
parm:           trap_pagefaults:Error and reset on MMU pagefaults (int)
parm:           rtpm:Specifies Runtime PM delay for GFX (int)


and then Alan would release some newer patches into git tree, if I reached them, I'm sure to apply A.S.A.P.  :Wink:  but still this rev doesn't have any 3D shared libraries optimized to gfx, so it would be too hard to run Compiz...

Regards.

----------


## lucazade

> Hi, all .39ers. 
> 
> now I could succeed to run psb_gfx KMS framebuffer driver created by linux-next team !!
> 
> it requires 2.6.39 kernel. 
> 
> see my latest branch rev03. 
> https://code.launchpad.net/~tista/+junk/psb-gfx-daily
> 
> ...


Great news!  :Smile: 

I've applied your latest patch for emgd and 2.6.39 but unfortunately there is a problem during bulding (don't have make.log to attach).

about kms framebuffer, which .39 kernel are you using? from kernel ppa?
because I don't see psb_gfx in that kernel. Should I use psb_gfx in dkms with your rev3?

----------


## tista

> Great news! 
> 
> I've applied your latest patch for emgd and 2.6.39 but unfortunately there is a problem during bulding (don't have make.log to attach).


@Luca.

ugghhh...
.39 has crazy drm headers, so it would be natural to fail to build such sources. do you know when the ppa build system could be updated ?  :Sad: 




> about kms framebuffer, which .39 kernel are you using? from kernel ppa?
> because I don't see psb_gfx in that kernel. Should I use psb_gfx in dkms with your rev3?


yeah I'm using .39 from ppa listed in your previous post.
and also yes.
you should use my rev03 codes to create dkms formatting.  :Wink: 
unfortunately the Ubuntu kernel team doesn't employ our psb_gfx driver yet. but drm resources already applied to build psb_gfx dkms and also run with...

----------


## lucazade

> @Luca.
> 
> ugghhh...
> .39 has crazy drm headers, so it would be natural to fail to build such sources. do you know when the ppa build system could be updated ?


ah ok... no I don't know when the ppa build system could be updated.





> yeah I'm using .39 from ppa listed in your previous post.
> and also yes.
> you should use my rev03 codes to create dkms formatting. 
> unfortunately the Ubuntu kernel team doesn't employ our psb_gfx driver yet. but drm resources already applied to build psb_gfx dkms and also run with...


perfect, thanks for explanation... going to update psb_gfx up to rev3..
crossing fingers!  :Smile:

----------


## Mattia

hi, sorry for the stupid question, but now for maverick is better psb or emgd?

----------


## lucazade

> hi, sorry for the stupid question, but now for maverick is better psb or emgd?


for maverick i use psb, for natty emgd.
both of them have pro and cons, you should give them a try!

----------


## lucazade

@Tista
got psb-gfx working.. half-working!

I've updated psb-dkms ppa with your rev3, installed kernel .39.

If I start with normal grub it will load vesa, because psb_gfx module is not loaded at startup.
If I start recovery mode from grub (removing also set_gfx_payload option otherwise it hangs) I can modprobe psb_gfx from commandline (which also switch to KMS native resolution) and then startx. It begins loading X with correct resolution but it stop (I believe because I try to startx with root account).

Is there a saner and better way to use this module?  :Very Happy: 

edit1: if I use gdm_binary instead of startx it finally load my gnome session correctly, but anyway I have to use recorvery mode to start... ugh!

tests: 
glxgears 90fps, 
gtkperf 35sec, 
colordepth seems 16bit or 24, 
composite ok, 
Xv ok, 
KMS ok,
suspend broken, 
brightness hotkeys broken.

----------


## tista

> @Tista
> got psb-gfx working.. half-working!
> 
> I've updated psb-dkms ppa with your rev3, installed kernel .39.
> 
> If I start with normal grub it will load vesa, because psb_gfx module is not loaded at startup.
> If I start recovery mode from grub (removing also set_gfx_payload option otherwise it hangs) I can modprobe psb_gfx from commandline (which also switch to KMS native resolution) and then startx. It begins loading X with correct resolution but it stop (I believe because I try to startx with root account).
> 
> Is there a saner and better way to use this module? 
> ...


@Luca.

Really ?

I could run gfx with normal boot. but sometimes it happens to fail fullscreen X.  and then I killed X to go back to gdm, comes fullscreen up correctly.  :Wink: 

so how could you embedded gfx into initramfs or add lines into /etc/modules ? now I didn't need a recovery mode anymore...

this rev seems to kick fbdev X-driver except for vesa. if you saw vesa driver running  in Xorg.0.org, maybe there would be something wrong...

Regards.

*P.S:*
it seems some differences between your psb-dkms-0.1.8 and my rev03...
see this.

please re-check your bzr..  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> @Luca.
> 
> Really ?
> 
> I could run gfx with normal boot. but sometimes it happens to fail fullscreen X.  and then I killed X to go back to gdm, comes fullscreen up correctly. 
> 
> so how could you embedded gfx into initramfs or add lines into /etc/modules ? now I didn't need a recovery mode anymore...
> 
> this rev seems to kick fbdev X-driver except for vesa. if you saw vesa driver running  in Xorg.0.org, maybe there would be something wrong...
> ...


Tista bzr and ppa are already in sync with your stuff!

https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/psb-gfx-testing
latest version is 0.2.3 and is in sync with your bzr
(psb-dkms-0.1.8 is an old version of some weeks ago)

Ok no more need of recovery mode:
Added "psb_gfx" to /etc/modules and given "initramfs -u" and now starts but X screen is half size vertically,
I have to Alt+SysRq+K to kill X and then it works ok (this seems the same issue you said)

no, it doesn't load vesa, it uses framebuffer  :Wink: 

there is also a  crash:


```
[  134.630083] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
[  134.819789] pvrsrvkm 0000:00:02.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X
[  134.819848] pvrsrvkm 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64
[  134.824288] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 443460 kiB.
[  134.824303] [TTM] Zone highmem: Available graphics memory: 508328 kiB.
[  134.824313] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator.
[  134.824835] ioremap error for 0x3f6bc000-0x3f6bf000, requested 0x10, got 0x0
[  134.825170] GMMADR(region 0) start: 0xc0000000 (256M).
[  134.825184] GTTADR(region 3) start: 0xb0000000 (can map 256M RAM), and actual RAM base 0x3ffc0000.
[  134.825195] Stole memory information
[  134.825202]       base in RAM: 0x3f800000
[  134.825211]       size: 7932K, calculated by (GTT RAM base) - (Stolen base), seems wrong
[  134.825223]       the correct size should be: 8M(dvmt mode=3)
[  134.828889] Set up 1983 stolen pages starting at 0x0003f800, GTT offset 0K
[  134.830889] Set up 0 CI stolen pages starting at 0x00000000, GTT offset 131072K
[  134.839553] [drm] PSB GTT mem manager ready, tt_start 1983, tt_size 30785 pages
[  134.839698] [drm] SGX core id = 0x01130000
[  134.839706] [drm] SGX core rev major = 0x01, minor = 0x02
[  134.839712] [drm] SGX core rev maintenance = 0x01, designer = 0x00
[  134.861258] acpi device:03: registered as cooling_device2
[  134.912837] acpi device:05: registered as cooling_device3
[  134.964818] acpi device:06: registered as cooling_device4
[  134.965300] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input9
[  134.965729] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)
[  134.965881] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).
[  134.965898] [drm] No driver support for vblank timestamp query.
[  135.493924] allocated 1366x768 fb
[  135.895490] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 170x48
[  135.915494] fb0: psbfb frame buffer device
[  135.915500] drm: registered panic notifier
[  135.915522] ------------[ cut here ]------------
[  135.915542] WARNING: at /home/kernel-ppa/COD/linux/drivers/video/backlight/backlight.c:314 backlight_device_register+0x149/0x180()
[  135.915550] Hardware name: AO751h           
[  135.915555] psb-bl: invalid backlight type
[  135.915560] Modules linked in: psb_gfx(+) ttm drm_kms_helper drm i2c_algo_bit parport_pc ppdev snd_hda_codec_realtek snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_hwdep arc4 snd_pcm ath5k snd_seq_midi snd_rawmidi ath mac80211 snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq joydev uvcvideo snd_timer sch_gpio i2c_isch snd_seq_device snd cfg80211 videodev psmouse serio_raw lpc_sch soundcore snd_page_alloc video coretemp lp parport r8169 pata_sch
[  135.915635] Pid: 870, comm: modprobe Not tainted 2.6.39-020639rc1-generic #201103300912
[  135.915642] Call Trace:
[  135.915655]  [<c12c4039>] ? backlight_device_register+0x149/0x180
[  135.915669]  [<c104fd31>] warn_slowpath_common+0x81/0xa0
[  135.915679]  [<c12c4039>] ? backlight_device_register+0x149/0x180
[  135.915690]  [<c104fdf3>] warn_slowpath_fmt+0x33/0x40
[  135.915700]  [<c12c4039>] backlight_device_register+0x149/0x180
[  135.915729]  [<f84bc0f5>] psb_backlight_init+0x45/0x190 [psb_gfx]
[  135.915745]  [<f83da64c>] ? drm_fb_helper_initial_config+0x5c/0x80 [drm_kms_helper]
[  135.915759]  [<f83d9087>] ? drm_fb_helper_single_add_all_connectors+0x47/0xd0 [drm_kms_helper]
[  135.915784]  [<f84be60c>] psb_driver_load+0x87c/0x900 [psb_gfx]
[  135.915828]  [<f844633d>] drm_get_pci_dev+0x14d/0x260 [drm]
[  135.915853]  [<f84bd8c1>] psb_probe+0x31/0x60 [psb_gfx]
[  135.915865]  [<c1297470>] local_pci_probe+0x40/0x90
[  135.915875]  [<c12974dc>] pci_call_probe+0x1c/0x20
[  135.915886]  [<c1298854>] __pci_device_probe+0x54/0x60
[  135.915896]  [<c129888b>] pci_device_probe+0x2b/0x50
[  135.915907]  [<c133c04e>] really_probe+0xde/0x150
[  135.915917]  [<c13440fb>] ? pm_runtime_barrier+0x4b/0xa0
[  135.915927]  [<c133c0fc>] driver_probe_device+0x3c/0x60
[  135.915937]  [<c133c42a>] __driver_attach+0x7a/0x80
[  135.915947]  [<c133b3f9>] bus_for_each_dev+0x49/0x70
[  135.915956]  [<c133be5e>] driver_attach+0x1e/0x20
[  135.915965]  [<c133c3b0>] ? device_release_driver+0x40/0x40
[  135.915974]  [<c133b847>] bus_add_driver+0x107/0x1a0
[  135.915985]  [<c12973b0>] ? pci_dev_driver+0x40/0x40
[  135.915994]  [<c133c942>] driver_register+0x52/0xd0
[  135.916056]  [<f83ca000>] ? 0xf83c9fff
[  135.916071]  [<c1298335>] __pci_register_driver+0x45/0x90
[  135.916088]  [<f83ca000>] ? 0xf83c9fff
[  135.916125]  [<f8446532>] drm_pci_init+0xe2/0xf0 [drm]
[  135.916142]  [<f83ca000>] ? 0xf83c9fff
[  135.916168]  [<f83ca012>] psb_init+0x12/0x1000 [psb_gfx]
[  135.916181]  [<c100123a>] do_one_initcall+0xba/0x100
[  135.916195]  [<c108435b>] ? set_page_attributes+0x1b/0x30
[  135.916207]  [<c10861ba>] ? set_section_ro_nx+0x5a/0x70
[  135.916219]  [<c1089586>] sys_init_module+0xb6/0x200
[  135.916233]  [<c11281ae>] ? sys_close+0x6e/0xc0
[  135.916248]  [<c15229df>] sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x28
[  135.916258] ---[ end trace d310d495a513e39c ]---
[  135.916417] [drm] Initialized pvrsrvkm 8.1.0 2009-03-10 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0
```

----------


## nicodds

Ehi guys! Are you serious or it is just an April fool?!?!?  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

> Ehi guys! Are you serious or it is just an April fool?!?!?


Hi Nico!
No April fool.. we have a new freaking driver  :Smile:

----------


## nicodds

> Hi Nico!
> No April fool.. we have a new freaking driver


Guys, you are great!!!  :Smile: 

I'll give it a try asap!

----------


## tista

> Tista bzr and ppa are already in sync with your stuff!
> 
> https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/psb-gfx-testing
> latest version is 0.2.3 and is in sync with your bzr
> (psb-dkms-0.1.8 is an old version of some weeks ago)
> 
> Ok no more need of recovery mode:
> Added "psb_gfx" to /etc/modules and given "initramfs -u" and now starts but X screen is half size vertically,
> I have to Alt+SysRq+K to kill X and then it works ok (this seems the same issue you said)
> ...


@Luca.

Nice works !!

and yeah exactly same issues I had.  :Wink: 
gfx seems that whenever it analyzes resolution correctly but it doesn't realize "Real resolution". so we had seen such "truncated" a half of screen...
however we might solve this issues by creating xorg.conf with exact mode-line. but I think it would not be a Cool...

and then, backlight module of gfx didn't work properly, 

finally .39 has some issues when putting wallpaper on the desktop. .39 has huge latencies to draw it... I really don't know why. maybe the new drm routines,  but without any convictions..  :Wink: 

Bye.  :Smile: 

tista

----------


## tista

> Ehi guys! Are you serious or it is just an April fool?!?!?


Hi, Nico.  :Wink: 

Yeah all thing Luca and me talkin' about is an April Fool, you know ?  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 


...to be honest, we got the new "completely open-sourced" KMS driver. if you give it a try, you should run .39 kernel.

Cheers.

----------


## rapiertg

Hello,
tried new driver. It was working for the first time, and was faster than i expected. But it seems it broke after reboot. Now its falling back to vesa (psb_gfx loaded but not in framebuffer) to low res and its slow again. Trying to find out what i could posiblly broke, but no success as far.
But im happy i could test it even for 15 minutes... :Capital Razz: 
BTW Do you use 1.10 xserver, or downgraded to 1.9?

----------


## lucazade

> Hello,
> tried new driver. It was working for the first time, and was faster than i expected. But it seems it broke after reboot. Now its falling back to vesa (psb_gfx loaded but not in framebuffer) to low res and its slow again. Trying to find out what i could posiblly broke, but no success as far.
> But im happy i could test it even for 15 minutes...
> BTW Do you use 1.10 xserver, or downgraded to 1.9?


1.10 xserver, should work also with downgraded 1.9

----------


## rapiertg

> Trying to find out what i could posiblly broke, but no success as far.


I had to put psb_gfx in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and update-initramfs -u

Now moving my touchpad restarts xorg, but its probably related with latest synaptics update in natty... its usefull in some way, because i don't need to manually restart gdm when i have half of screen on boot  :Capital Razz: 

Cheers

----------


## lucazade

> I had to put psb_gfx in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and update-initramfs -u
> 
> Now moving my touchpad restarts xorg, but its probably related with latest synaptics update in natty... its usefull in some way, because i don't need to manually restart gdm when i have half of screen on boot 
> 
> Cheers


If I put psb_gfx  in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules module is loaded later so plymouth is not pretty, putting psb_gfx in /etc/modules instead makes the module loaded earlier and plymouth has correct resolution. At least this is my experience.

about touchpad crash X11 I don't have this issue, like you said seems related to latest synaptics updates in natty.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1719087

----------


## rapiertg

> If I put psb_gfx  in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules module is loaded later so plymouth is not pretty, putting psb_gfx in /etc/modules instead makes the module loaded earlier and plymouth has correct resolution. At least this is my experience.


I tried this and when i put it to /etc/modules it doesnt work. Well dont know if its my hardware specific issue (well, in fact our netbooks should be almost the same in hardware) but even on old psb i always had to put it in initramfs to get it working. /etc/modules seems to be a bit too late for my benq...

----------


## tista

@Luca

Hi, Flash Gordon.  :Wink: 

I've updated branch to rev06 !!
Yes. I applied Alan's patches partially...
and because his patches would update day by day,  I couldn't fix the version within all codes. sorry. but my rev06 would be succeeded to build on our Natty.  :Wink: 
please sync your bzr with my rev06 !!

but unfortunately we couldn't solve truncated screen issue...  :Sad: 
I'm continuing to search for damned bug within codes.

Cheers.

tista

P.S:
now I'm a bit busy to cody for gfx, so mixed-psb might be freezing temporary... a lot of apologizes ...  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

> @Luca
> 
> Hi, Flash Gordon. 
> 
> I've updated branch to rev06 !!
> Yes. I applied Alan's patches partially...
> and because his patches would update day by day,  I couldn't fix the version within all codes. sorry. but my rev06 would be succeeded to build on our Natty. 
> please sync your bzr with my rev06 !!
> 
> ...


updated to rev6.. no visible changes!
happy coding!

####

some infos on how to try this driver on natty:


```
wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.39-rc1-natty/linux-headers-2.6.39-020639rc1-generic_2.6.39-020639rc1.201103300912_i386.deb
wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.39-rc1-natty/linux-headers-2.6.39-020639rc1_2.6.39-020639rc1.201103300912_all.deb
wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.39-rc1-natty/linux-image-2.6.39-020639rc1-generic_2.6.39-020639rc1.201103300912_i386.deb
sudo dpkg -i *.deb
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/psb-gfx-testing
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install psb-dkms
echo "psb_gfx" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
sudo update-initramfs -u
```

notes:
* "ppa:gma500/psb-gfx-testing" contains testing release
* "ppa:gma500/psb-gfx" contains "stable" release
* if psb_gfx module doesn't start at boot put module in initramfs
    echo "psb_gfx" | sudo tee -a  /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
* if screen is truncated at startup use Alt+PrintScreen+K  to kill session and get a working one

----------


## badook

I followed your instructions, it's pretty fast!
I'm using an asus 1101ha. I noticed two problems:
- Wrong resolution, should be 1366x768
- Hotkeys broken. Volume (Fn+F10,F11,F12), Touchpad, wifi, and more. 
   Brightness hotkeys are working properly (but not monitor off)
- No ubuntu logo during boot
- Couldn't wake up from standby (as if the keyboard was disabled), however it hibernated 
   and resumed flawlessly.
- Slow scroll speed

I hope it can be of help. Thanks for the great work!

----------


## lucazade

> I followed your instructions, it's pretty fast!
> I'm using an asus 1101ha. I noticed two problems:
> - Wrong resolution, should be 1366x768
> - Hotkeys broken. Volume (Fn+F10,F11,F12), Touchpad, wifi, and more. 
>    Brightness hotkeys are working properly (but not monitor off)
> - No ubuntu logo during boot
> - Couldn't wake up from standby (as if the keyboard was disabled), however it hibernated 
>    and resumed flawlessly.
> - Slow scroll speed
> ...


Thanks for testing!

Unfortuately there was a typo in my previous instructions, sorry..
type this and reboot:


```
echo "psb_gfx" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
sudo update-initramfs -u
```

At the moment your netbook is running vesa generic drivers instead of psb_gfx.
With psb_gfx scroll speed should be fast, ubuntu logo splashscreen should be visible and also resolution should be detected correctly.

after reboot could you post 
/var/log/Xorg.0.log
/var/log/dmesg

use CODE tags when posting or use http://paste.ubuntu.com/

thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## PilotPaul

Hi Luca

Tried your instructions for psb_gfx on my Acer Aspire One 751h (2GB)...


Xorg.0.log
dmesg

Initial login screen was truncated but OK after ctrl-prtsc-k

Brightness keys show on screen display but brightness doesn't actually change.

Xv seems to be unaccelerated at present, otherwise 2D response seems to be quite fast.  Resolution is correct (1366x768)

Not bad...but a way to go yet I think!

Thanks to you & Tista for all your efforts...let me know if I can do anything to help.

Paul.

----------


## badook

Another typo:
add-apt-repositories --> add-apt-repository

I still can't get it working, here are my logs:

Xorg.0.log
dmesg

----------


## Kristoffer Eriicson

Greetings,

Alright new branch to follow up on Alans current work. I drag these in as they appear on the kernel mailinglist, so keep looking at http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kerne....39-rc1-gma500 if you want to see whats new. Please note that the link above is usually a couple of hours old, meaning for example that Ive just pushed the 2D accel patch but its not in the log above. Simply use git log if you want to make sure to see the latest.

to get source:
git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/kristoffer/linux-gma500.git
git checkout --track -b v2.6.39-rc1-gma500 origin/v2.6.39-rc1-gma500

You then only need to do a "git pull" to grab new updates.

A working config for sony vaio p21z/r is already in the root directory, to build that do:
cp config-sony-vaio-p21z .config
make
make modules
make modules_install (need to be root)
cp arch/i386/boot/bzimage /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.39-rc1-gma500 (need to be root)
update-grub2 (need to be root)

Best wishes
Kristoffer Ericson

----------


## lucazade

@PilotPaul
thanks for testing and logs

@badook
fixed typo thanks..

It seems psb_gfx module is still not loaded, try adding module with this command



```
echo "psb_gfx" | sudo tee -a /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
sudo update-initramfs -u
```

and reboot!

----------


## lucazade

> Alright new branch to follow up on Alans current work. I drag these in as they appear on the kernel mailinglist, so keep looking at http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kerne....39-rc1-gma500 if you want to see whats new...


Thanks for pointing this out, I'll give it a shot!

----------


## badook

Thanks, that made it!  :Wink:

----------


## tista

@Luca

I've updated branch to rev09 !!  :Smile: 

I could improve Alan's patches almost there (most of effectiveness are for ready to Moorestown). but still haven't solved truncated screen issue... I think plymouth wasting huge VRAM and not to release fb when X kicked...
now I'm trying to manage memory allocations but it doesn't work well.  :Sad: 

now I could suggest the workaround for fixing truncation is only "kill plymouth splash". and any xorg.conf would be useless for gfx because of "hardcoded" and "auto-configured" parameters. I guess no one would override its definitions.

I think gfx has pretty easy "user-friendly" usabilities, but in other words, it lacks any "configurable" parameters. it's too bad for me. especially this is the reason why I love emgd. on emgd, who could make decisions to control ? yeah it's in us.  :Wink: 

Cheers.

----------


## lucazade

> @Luca
> 
> I've updated branch to rev09 !! 
> 
> I could improve Alan's patches almost there (most of effectiveness are for ready to Moorestown). but still haven't solved truncated screen issue... I think plymouth wasting huge VRAM and not to release fb when X kicked...
> now I'm trying to manage memory allocations but it doesn't work well. 
> 
> now I could suggest the workaround for fixing truncation is only "kill plymouth splash". and any xorg.conf would be useless for gfx because of "hardcoded" and "auto-configured" parameters. I guess no one would override its definitions.
> 
> ...


Hi man

I'll update to rev9



```
sudo mv /etc/init/plymouth.conf /etc/init/plymouth.conf.disable
```

disable plymouth and fix screen trunctated  :Wink: 

probably uvesafb conflicts with psb-fb?

I know emgd has some options but we don't know if it will be updated in future... I hope this psb-gfx will mature enough to be used!

----------


## tista

> Hi man
> 
> I'll update to rev9
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo mv /etc/init/plymouth.conf /etc/init/plymouth.conf.disable
> ```
> ...


Hi, Dear.

now I've trying Kristoffer's tree.
so updating to rev 10 !!

if you try to this "worlds latest" sources, sync my rev10 !!

Cheers.  :Wink: 

*P.S:*
on rev10, we would see this crash with plymouth...  :Sad: 


```

[    4.498933] Pid: 222, comm: plymouthd Tainted: G        W   2.6.39-020639rc1-generic #201103300912 Sony Corporation VGN-P92KS/VAIO
[    4.499273] EIP: 0060:[<f806dac3>] EFLAGS: 00010246 CPU: 0
[    4.499428] EIP is at psb_unlocked_ioctl+0x23/0x120 [psb_gfx]
[    4.499575] EAX: 00000000 EBX: f4d443c0 ECX: 08c92c18 EDX: c0246400
[    4.499738] ESI: c0246400 EDI: 00000000 EBP: f4e1bf68 ESP: f4e1bf38
[    4.499903]  DS: 007b ES: 007b FS: 00d8 GS: 00e0 SS: 0068
[    4.500017] Process plymouthd (pid: 222, ti=f4e1a000 task=f4c33280 task.ti=f4e1a000)
[    4.500017] Stack:
[    4.500017]  f4e1bf50 00000020 f4d443c8 f4d443c0 f4e1bf50 c113295a f4e1bf94 c11286eb
[    4.500526]  00000001 f4d443c0 f806daa0 f4cd4948 f4e1bf78 c1137fdb f4d443c0 0000000b
[    4.500526]  f4e1bf94 c1138c10 00000026 00000100 f4d443c0 00000000 c0246400 f4e1bfac
[    4.500526] Call Trace:
[    4.500526]  [<c113295a>] ? putname+0x2a/0x40
[    4.500526]  [<c11286eb>] ? do_sys_open+0x15b/0x1a0
[    4.500526]  [<f806daa0>] ? psb_probe+0x60/0x60 [psb_gfx]
[    4.500526]  [<c1137fdb>] vfs_ioctl+0x3b/0x50
[    4.500526]  [<c1138c10>] do_vfs_ioctl+0x70/0x1b0
[    4.500526]  [<c1138db7>] sys_ioctl+0x67/0x70
[    4.500526]  [<c15229df>] sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x28
[    4.500526] Code: 90 90 90 90 90 90 90 90 55 89 e5 83 ec 30 89 5d f4 89 75 f8 89 7d fc 3e 8d 74 26 00 89 c3 8b 40 74 89 d6 89 f7 81 e7 ff 00 00 00 <8b> 40 1c 8b 90 64 01 00 00 8b 82 1c 02 00 00 89 55 ec 89 4d e8 
[    4.500526] EIP: [<f806dac3>] psb_unlocked_ioctl+0x23/0x120 [psb_gfx] SS:ESP 0068:f4e1bf38
[    4.500526] CR2: 000000000000001c
[    4.504470] ---[ end trace a8679de2197c7b7a ]---
```

----------


## lucazade

> Hi, Dear.
> 
> now I've trying Kristoffer's tree.
> so updating to rev 10 !!
> 
> if you try to this "worlds latest" sources, sync my rev10 !!
> 
> Cheers. 
> 
> ...


updated to v10
i've disable completely plymouth at the moment so I haven't seen the crash.

it looks like uvesafb is used by plymouth as framebuffer to display splash screen (like it happens for binary blobs, i.e. nvidia).
Instead psbfb should be used by plymouth.. I believe there is a whitelist somewhere to enable this fb.

$ cat /proc/fb
0 psbfb

$ ls -l /lib/plymouth/renderers
drm.so
frame-buffer.so
vga16fb.so

(here i expect psbfb.so)

----------


## tista

> updated to v10
> i've disable completely plymouth at the moment so I haven't seen the crash.
> 
> it looks like uvesafb is used by plymouth as framebuffer to display splash screen (like it happens for binary blobs, i.e. nvidia).
> Instead psbfb should be used by plymouth.. I believe there is a whitelist somewhere to enable this fb.
> 
> $ cat /proc/fb
> 0 psbfb
> 
> ...


@Luca.

Nice info.  :Wink: 
now I see some sources of plymouth. I guess it looks like "micro" X-driver... I really don't know how X-driver (userspace) would be constructed instead of kernelspace...  :Wink:  so does anyone guys want to try cody for gfx ? if no one have much time to fight against this cody, I would put it into my TODO...

anyway, we might manage these codes with plymouth team if we couldn't solve framebuffer issues on gfx.

[another topic]
my patched emgd-dkms for .39 had landed on my branch !!
It  contains both sources and prebuild deb. also I hope it could help everybody who wants latest experimental patched sources for .39. Sure to fork the other dstros...  :Wink: 

Easy to sync (but are you ready for bzr ?):


```
bzr branch lp:~tista/+junk/emgd-dkms-2.6.39-daily
```

That's it !  :Smile: 

Cheers.

----------


## DarkTide

I have Ubuntu Netbook for Acer Aspire 751!
I managed to install it properly, it also really smooth for GMA 500 poulsbo!
I know everyone at issues with it, as far as i am concern it does work  properly for me, perfect resolution, and all video works better than  under Win Xp...So i'm really happy!

----------


## tista

Hi, all.  :Wink: 

Yesterday I've bought a new PC.
yeah Dual Cored Thinkpad X100e !!  :Smile:  now I could say goodbye to Intel... X100e is very impressive and I love it.

finally I'm considering which I should finish all cody in this period for Poulsbo or not...
You guys how do you think ? 

Regards.

----------


## zenzo82

> Hi, all. 
> 
> Yesterday I've bought a new PC.
> yeah Dual Cored Thinkpad X100e !!  now I could say goodbye to Intel... X100e is very impressive and I love it.
> 
> finally I'm considering which I should finish all cody in this period for Poulsbo or not...
> You guys how do you think ? 
> 
> Regards.


please tista,
"stay" with us!  :Smile:

----------


## mikewhatever

> Hi, all. 
> 
> Yesterday I've bought a new PC.
> yeah Dual Cored Thinkpad X100e !!  now I could say goodbye to Intel... X100e is very impressive and I love it.
> 
> finally I'm considering which I should finish all cody in this period for Poulsbo or not...
> You guys how do you think ? 
> 
> Regards.


Congrats on the new PC. I wonder what's going to happen to the Poulsbo one? Obviously, I think you should stay around. You've been a valuable contributor, and, on a personal note, I've enjoyed your company.





> I have Ubuntu Netbook for Acer Aspire 751!
> I managed to install it properly, it also really smooth for GMA 500 poulsbo!
> I know everyone at issues with it, as far as i am concern it does work  properly for me, perfect resolution, and all video works better than  under Win Xp...So i'm really happy!


Ironically, the Poulsbo chipset performance is the best on Linux. Windows XP has lots of problems with it, is old, and is no longer actively supported by Intel, and W7, even with the latest gma500 driver, just doesn't work properly. I suspect it is just too heavy for netbooks.

----------


## lucazade

> Hi, all. 
> 
> Yesterday I've bought a new PC.
> yeah Dual Cored Thinkpad X100e !!  now I could say goodbye to Intel... X100e is very impressive and I love it.
> 
> finally I'm considering which I should finish all cody in this period for Poulsbo or not...
> You guys how do you think ? 
> 
> Regards.


Hi Tista!
Really nice that Thinkpad.. enjoy it!

I'm sure I won't get any other Intel product anymore,
even if all the problems related to Poulsbo helped me learning a lot of stuff of Linux!

I hope you won't leave us..  :Smile:

----------


## sagor71

Hi I have installed netbook 1010 in a dell mini 1010. when i try to install graphics at first in the terminal it says, aptitude command not found.
could you please help me?
regards

----------


## lucazade

> Hi I have installed netbook 1010 in a dell mini 1010. when i try to install graphics at first in the terminal it says, aptitude command not found.
> could you please help me?
> regards


type this and retry to install drivers

sudo apt-get install aptitude

----------


## tista

Thanks, Zenzo.  :Wink: 

I hope I could continue, too...
but I would leave my Poulsbos in my house daytime, so I might not follow everyone's issues up quickly...  :Sad: 

Thanks, Mike.  :Wink: 

today the situations around us would change a bit better..  :Wink:  because linux-next team had created new driver called "psb_gfx". its driver would be included in mainline kernel soon (maybe .39 or higher). and hopefully Ubuntu kernel team might "support" it, I really hope... also 3D libraries.

Thanks, Luca.  :Wink: 

AMD & radeon are quite nice ! the Unity works in both 2D/3D out of the box, I can't believe that! 
even though damned huge VRAM would be needed, the performance of renderings is freakin' fast and smooth I have never seen before on such netbooks !! fglrx had still some little issues in plymouth splach on Natty, but it would not be serious, you know.
both nvidia Team and radeon Team had done a lot of amazing works on Linux. in opposite, how Intel ? yeah damned ugly mad...  :Sad:  the most remarkable thing is Intel forced us to drop into floods of "Bugs". however, the other vendors has also some bugs, but they would fix quickly with testers, users, and contributers. yeah they are "united"...  :Wink:  but Intel always ignores us. 

I love Poulsbo but I hate Intel, you know ?  :Wink:

----------


## zenzo82

hi all  :Smile: 
i finally managed a decent 2d-3d-video (vaapi) accelleration/playback on my dell mini 1010 powered by maverick distro (psb driver). i want to thanks everybody for the hard work, in particular:
-lucazade
-tista
-jbernardo (for mplayer config stuff).
i have a couple of questions regarding some stuffs i didnt get (yet) to work. most of them are low priority but to avoid useless headaches to me i 'm just asking you:
-at moment is emgd driver ready to work as fine as psb one? (i'm asking this because i would try to switch to debian squeeze and according to debian wiki comipling the emgd driver is the only way officially supported)
-there's any way to compile a working gstreamer-vaapi system? i try to follow and install splitted desktop files but without success.
-about video playback. is mplayer'vaapi the only working solution? what about vlc and/or xbmc with vaapi accel? i tried to compile them but without success, they compile fine but with issues (black screen, glitches,wrong colours, horrible performance, etc)
-about video playback #2. is the libva and mplayer-vaapi avaiable here http://www.splitted-desktop.com/~gbeauchesne/ the only correct gma500 supported solution? what about actual/git/daily mplayer releases and libva-ffmpeg-git? are poulsbo patches needed? 

i'm asking this because my actual system with libva 0.32 sds2 and mplayer-vaapi releases on 27-Jan-2011 is working ok BUT with frequent random mplayer crashes (signal 11) expecially on mkv with subtitles. i dunno if is a libva, mplayer, ffmpeg/codecs and or psb/xorg related issue. so i suppose that going to bleeding edge versions could maybe fix my issues.

sorry for the long post but i'm trying to get things clearer to me.

i wish an happy weeknd to all the amazing ubuntu poulsbo team  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> hi all 
> i finally managed a decent 2d-3d-video (vaapi) accelleration/playback on my dell mini 1010 powered by maverick distro (psb driver). i want to thanks everybody for the hard work, in particular:
> -lucazade
> -tista
> -jbernardo (for mplayer config stuff).
> i have a couple of questions regarding some stuffs i didnt get (yet) to work. most of them are low priority but to avoid useless headaches to me i 'm just asking you:
> -at moment is emgd driver ready to work as fine as psb one? (i'm asking this because i would try to switch to debian squeeze and according to debian wiki comipling the emgd driver is the only way officially supported)
> -there's any way to compile a working gstreamer-vaapi system? i try to follow and install splitted desktop files but without success.
> -about video playback. is mplayer'vaapi the only working solution? what about vlc and/or xbmc with vaapi accel? i tried to compile them but without success, they compile fine but with issues (black screen, glitches,wrong colours, horrible performance, etc)
> ...


hi zenzo!

-at moment is emgd driver ready to work as fine as psb one?
yes, emgd work fine.. has better 3d support and worst vaapi support than psb

-there's any way to compile a working gstreamer-vaapi system? 
never tried myself so can't help

-about video playback. is mplayer'vaapi the only working solution? what about vlc and/or xbmc with vaapi accel?
mplayer vaapi is not the only solution, is the only one we've already compiled in ppa.
also vlc should work but should be compiled with vaapi support (haven't tried)

-about video playback #2. is the libva and mplayer-vaapi ..
unfortunately emgd can use only libva included in drivers and it is not stable, we should hope next release will use a better version. i think there is nothing we can do atm.

i hope someone else could give you better info about vaapi.

----------


## zenzo82

> hi zenzo!
> 
> ...
> unfortunately emgd can use only libva included in drivers and it is not stable, we should hope next release will use a better version. i think there is nothing we can do atm.
> 
> i hope someone else could give you better info about vaapi.


thanks luca for useful info and support (as usual)  :Smile: 
in the waiting for someone clarify and explain something about vaapi support/status i wonder how to compile/use included emgd libva to do some test. any howto,wiki,guide,link, info, hints should be greatly appreciated!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Radon

Hi everyone, looks like you're having a lot of fun on this thread  :Very Happy: 

I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 which I keep updated everyday on my EeePC 1101HA. I've been following this thread for a while but I'm having trouble following, could someone tell me step by step on how to get the latest drivers working please. Thanks!

----------


## zenzo82

> Hi everyone, looks like you're having a lot of fun on this thread 
> 
> I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 which I keep updated everyday on my EeePC 1101HA. I've been following this thread for a while but I'm having trouble following, could someone tell me step by step on how to get the latest drivers working please. Thanks!


this is a very good place to start with:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo
 :Wave:

----------


## badook

Does anybody know how can I compile/install the new psb-gfx drivers on archlinux?

P.S. Tista thank you for your support and efforts! You, along with lucazade and others, made it possible to run linux on my crappy poulsbo hardware! Don't leave!  :Smile:

----------


## tista

@Luca

Hi Dear.  :Wink: 

now I'm "restarting" cody for mixed-psb !!
then at first I would give it a try for "libdrm-poulsbo1" with gfx. so could you paste your latest xdpyinfo & Xorg.0.log on your gfx ?

I wanna know which you already made DRI2 enable or not... and I think today we might have to shift to gfx as kernel module except for the pair psb & drm_psb. 

and then, gfx with modded psb_drv.so is killing me..  :Sad: 
Xorg.0.log was here.
it seems to hang up X whenever xpsb sub module loaded... oops.

Cheers.  :Wink:

----------


## tista

> Does anybody know how can I compile/install the new psb-gfx drivers on archlinux?
> 
> P.S. Tista thank you for your support and efforts! You, along with lucazade and others, made it possible to run linux on my crappy poulsbo hardware! Don't leave!


Hi badook.  :Wink: 

our psb-gfx would be able to build on Arch. it requires 2.6.39-rc1 (or higher) kernel.
if you give it a try, use my branch's sources.  :Wink:  
https://code.launchpad.net/~tista/+junk/psb-gfx-daily
latest is rev12. 
or use attached tarball.


after getting sources, run:
*make*
to make kernel module.
and then, as root, run:
*make install*
to copy psb_gfx.ko into /lib/modules/YOUR_KERNEL/updates/dkms/.
see details in my Makefile and feel free to modify it to fit your distro.
finally embed psb-gfx into initramfs (= initrd).

that's all.  :Wink: 

Cheers.

----------


## Radon

> Hi badook. 
> 
> our psb-gfx would be able to build on Arch. it requires 2.6.39-rc1 (or higher) kernel.
> if you give it a try, use my branch's sources.  
> https://code.launchpad.net/~tista/+junk/psb-gfx-daily
> latest is rev12. 
> or use attached tarball.
> 
> 
> ...


I installed the .39 kernel and your tarball. I'm now getting about 30fps in glxgears, does this mean it is working?

----------


## tista

> I installed the .39 kernel and your tarball. I'm now getting about 30fps in glxgears, does this mean it is working?


Hi Radon.  :Wink: 

are u using latest Natty ?
and unfortunately I guess you had failed to kick psb_gfx but I have not any convictions.
so could you post your:
* output of lsmod
* /var/log/Xorg.0.log
* /etc/modules
* /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
via http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?

but don't forget about the fact that some results of glxgears would depend strongly on your silicon power... :Wink: 

Cheers.

----------


## lucazade

> @Luca
> 
> Hi Dear. 
> 
> now I'm "restarting" cody for mixed-psb !!
> then at first I would give it a try for "libdrm-poulsbo1" with gfx. so could you paste your latest xdpyinfo & Xorg.0.log on your gfx ?
> 
> I wanna know which you already made DRI2 enable or not... and I think today we might have to shift to gfx as kernel module except for the pair psb & drm_psb. 
> 
> ...


Hi Tista!  :Very Happy: 

glad to hear you found inspiration to code, great!
i'm really curious to see your new driver megamix!!  :Smile: 

do you need  xdpyinfo & Xorg.0.log with old psb or with new psb-gfx?

yep, it seems it dies as soon as Xpsb is loaded.. ugh!
ask you if need other files, should I also update ppa to branch v12?

cheers!

----------


## tista

> Hi Tista! 
> 
> glad to hear you found inspiration to code, great!
> i'm really curious to see your new driver megamix!! 
> 
> do you need  xdpyinfo & Xorg.0.log with old psb or with new psb-gfx?
> 
> yep, it seems it dies as soon as Xpsb is loaded.. ugh!
> ask you if need other files, should I also update ppa to branch v12?
> ...


Hi Luca.  :Wink: 

Oh I need your "on new psb-gfx", thanks.

now libdrm-poulsbo1 for psb_gfx had landed !
https://code.launchpad.net/~tista/+j...b-libdrm-daily

it would include all sources for libdrm-poulsbo1 package.
I had employed  new headers used in psb_gfx. soon I would fix some pieces...
now I'm trying this with fbdev & psb_gfx, it sometimes break mouse pointer, but it would works well, I hope...  :Wink: 

the next would be... yeah core X-driver !!

see ya !!  :Smile: 

P.S:
you would not need to sync my rev12...
it doesn't make any differences. I wanna say to Alan "Hey pay back my time to fix typo !!" ..ahaha  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

> Hi Luca. 
> 
> Oh I need your "on new psb-gfx", thanks.
> 
> now libdrm-poulsbo1 for psb_gfx had landed !
> https://code.launchpad.net/~tista/+j...b-libdrm-daily
> 
> it would include all sources for libdrm-poulsbo1 package.
> I had employed  new headers used in psb_gfx. soon I would fix some pieces...
> ...


here I am..

Attached two logs you asked,
I'm trying to understand how many different pieces you are trying to merge!

I'll update psb-gfx ppa with rev12 and try to package also libdrm_poulsbo1 in 
the same archive...  :Very Happy: 

take care

----------


## tista

> here I am..
> 
> Attached two logs you asked,
> I'm trying to understand how many different pieces you are trying to merge!
> 
> I'll update psb-gfx ppa with rev12 and try to package also libdrm_poulsbo1 in 
> the same archive... 
> 
> take care


Thanks Luca.  :Wink: 

then I'm willing to go dinner... uunnn the time says ... 5:00 AM ?!
yep it's almost breakfast.  :Laughing: 

Buon appetito !!

Ciao

----------


## lucazade

> Thanks Luca. 
> 
> then I'm willing to go dinner... uunnn the time says ... 5:00 AM ?!
> yep it's almost breakfast. 
> 
> Buon appetito !!
> 
> Ciao


OMG!
Tista is late!!
here is 10pm and I'm enjoying my favorite soccer club in tv  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------


## tista

HI all.  :Wink: 

please check my attached shots showing our "Driver Compatibility Matrix".
now we have 3 top-rated drivers, unfortunately maybe someone would be confused. so I'm sorting our driver's benefits in order... :Wink: 

if you guys noticed anything wrong and/or strange, let me know !! and then finally we could fix this Matrixx, I want Luca to update the top page of our Wiki...

Thanks.  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

Perfect, Tista
going to update wiki!

----------


## tista

> Perfect, Tista
> going to update wiki!


Nice! Luca.  :Wink: 

oh forgot to mention.
see attached tarball included some formats. it would be useful than photos.  :Wink: 

Cheers.

----------


## MFonville

> Nice! Luca. 
> 
> oh forgot to mention.
> see attached tarball included some formats. it would be useful than photos. 
> 
> Cheers.


I did now update the wiki with this information (slightly updated some things)

I guess we also have to indicate (the crap status of) IEGD. And maybe also FBdev.

----------


## tista

> I did now update the wiki with this information (slightly updated some things)
> 
> I guess we also have to indicate (the crap status of) IEGD. And maybe also FBdev.


Thanks, Maarten !!  :Wink: 

and I agree.
today the IEGD had been unsupported, otherwise, FBDev is still alive and I guess also in the future.  :Wink:  the fbdev would be our "final weapon".

so does anybody try to write some articles for our Wiki ? 
may I talk about my wishes ? yeah I consider that "it would be a bit better the simple top page to each detailed pages". and must be "1 driver has 1 page" rule...  :Wink: 

Cheers.

----------


## vgeorge

I've followed all the instructions of the first post of this thread to get gma500 working in my ao751h. I'm using ubuntu 9.10 and kernel 2.6.31-23. 

Everythin is working fine, but I can't get brightness keys to work. 

These are my config files:

- xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/592942/
- grub: http://paste.ubuntu.com/592945/

Thanks,
Vitor

----------


## lucazade

> I've followed all the instructions of the first post of this thread to get gma500 working in my ao751h. I'm using ubuntu 9.10 and kernel 2.6.31-23. 
> 
> Everythin is working fine, but I can't get brightness keys to work. 
> 
> These are my config files:
> 
> - xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/592942/
> - grub: http://paste.ubuntu.com/592945/
> 
> ...


You need maverick or natty to get brightness hotkeys working on ao751h,
because karmic drivers are outdated and no more fixed.

----------


## simplygades

Hi everyone! Yesterday, I purged PSB  and installed EMGD from the ppa, using the script. But now I get ~100fps using glxgears and compiz refuses to run with:

compiz (core) - Fatal: *Software rendering detected.*
compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

Launching fallback window manager

I remember getting 250+ fps with EMGD previously and 3d was its sharp edge, so could it be my fault in the process,or has something changed since then? Thanks!

----------


## zenzo82

hi all,
i'm just wondering...actually it's possible to get a working (accellerated) gnome 3 session? form natty and/or maverick with our "great" poulsbo graphic? it would be really nice  :Smile:

----------


## tista

> Hi everyone! Yesterday, I purged PSB  and installed EMGD from the ppa, using the script. But now I get ~100fps using glxgears and compiz refuses to run with:
> 
> compiz (core) - Fatal: *Software rendering detected.*
> compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
> compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
> 
> Launching fallback window manager
> 
> I remember getting 250+ fps with EMGD previously and 3d was its sharp edge, so could it be my fault in the process,or has something changed since then? Thanks!


Hi simplygades.

I had some orders, right ?

* what Ubuntu version did you use ?
* could you post your Xorg.0.log via PasteUbuntu ?

Thanks.  :Wink:

----------


## tista

> hi all,
> i'm just wondering...actually it's possible to get a working (accellerated) gnome 3 session? form natty and/or maverick with our "great" poulsbo graphic? it would be really nice


Hi Zenzo.

have you already tried that ?
I didn't know clearly whether Gnome-Shell needs accel or not... at least, it would be independent from Compiz, right ? if so, we might succeed to run it on our Poulsbo.

but don't forget about that Gnome-Shell still has damned trigger to break any other Gnome2 shell, like Unity. and its PPA on Natty had already landed, however once you had installed GS, you could never revert to previous healthy system...  :Sad:  so you should give it a try with test environments, only a thing I could recommend.  :Wink: 

Cheers.

----------


## simplygades

> Hi simplygades.
> 
> I had some orders, right ?
> 
> * what Ubuntu version did you use ?
> * could you post your Xorg.0.log via PasteUbuntu ?
> 
> Thanks.


Where Intel is missing Tista is not  :Wink: . Happy coding with your new netbook, by the way! 

So my Ubuntu is 10.10, but I'm going to reinstall from a full iso now, with EMGD from the beginning and inform you, just in case something else went wrong, because vainfo also gave me errors. Here's my Xorg.0.log:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/593444/

Thanks!  :Wave:

----------


## zenzo82

> Hi Zenzo.
> 
> have you already tried that ?
> I didn't know clearly whether Gnome-Shell needs accel or not... at least, it would be independent from Compiz, right ? if so, we might succeed to run it on our Poulsbo.
> 
> but don't forget about that Gnome-Shell still has damned trigger to break any other Gnome2 shell, like Unity. and its PPA on Natty had already landed, however once you had installed GS, you could never revert to previous healthy system...  so you should give it a try with test environments, only a thing I could recommend. 
> 
> Cheers.


yes tista,
i'm gonna run some test on maverick because actually i have a pretty good working 2d-3d-video setup with psb dirver. however gnome 3 should be compiz independent but i have some troubles to get  direct rendering - accell worinkg on latest natty. maybe a faq/wiki would be just great.

----------


## mattrope

> So my Ubuntu is 10.10, but I'm going to reinstall from a full iso now, with EMGD from the beginning and inform you, just in case something else went wrong, because vainfo also gave me errors. Here's my Xorg.0.log:
> 
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593444/
> 
> Thanks!


Your Xorg logfile indicates that the 'accel' option in your xorg.conf is turned off, which in turn disables your 3D and video acceleration.  If you have a line that looks like



> Option "ALL/1/General/Accel" "0"


you'll want to change the "0" at the end to a "1"

If you still have problems after that, posting your xorg.conf may help track down the issue.

----------


## tista

> yes tista,
> i'm gonna run some test on maverick because actually i have a pretty good working 2d-3d-video setup with psb dirver. however gnome 3 should be compiz independent but i have some troubles to get  direct rendering - accell worinkg on latest natty. maybe a faq/wiki would be just great.


Nice, Zenzo.  :Wink: 

I suppose that our psb had damned disadvantages in "DRI2". it only improves "DRI". so some 3D apps would fail to run on psb...  :Sad:  in fact, latest Compiz in Natty had completely failed with psb.

if u wanna run Gnome-Shell properly, try our emgd !  :Smile:  emgd had improved DRI2 except for Unity-3d.  in most cases, the compatibilities would be better than psb. and additionally 3D shared libs are also important... today emgd has "optimized" libs made by Intel (or Imagination Tech ?), especially OpenGLES and EGL. that is the mainly reason why emgd stays binary craped.

if I had much time, I could give it a try with emgd...  :Wink: 

Ciao.

----------


## zenzo82

> Nice, Zenzo. 
> 
> I suppose that our psb had damned disadvantages in "DRI2". it only improves "DRI". so some 3D apps would fail to run on psb...  in fact, latest Compiz in Natty had completely failed with psb.
> 
> if u wanna run Gnome-Shell properly, try our emgd !  emgd had improved DRI2 except for Unity-3d.  in most cases, the compatibilities would be better than psb. and additionally 3D shared libs are also important... today emgd has "optimized" libs made by Intel (or Imagination Tech ?), especially OpenGLES and EGL. that is the mainly reason why emgd stays binary craped.
> 
> if I had much time, I could give it a try with emgd... 
> 
> Ciao.


mmm..sounds interesting. so i'll give emgd a try...i would like to test your emgd experimental branch..it's only for natty? atm there's any faq-quide-howto install information about that? 
have a nice day.
 :Wink:

----------


## tista

> mmm..sounds interesting. so i'll give emgd a try...i would like to test your emgd experimental branch..it's only for natty? atm there's any faq-quide-howto install information about that? 
> have a nice day.


@zenzo

my branch is strongly recommended Natty and 2.6.39 kernel... sorry. and I think Gnome3 would need such as libgtk3 and other new routines to run GS. if so, Maverick would be a bit older..  :Sad: 

if you already run Maverick, try Luca's script. and Natty with .38 kernel would be OK to use Luca's one.

* why did I recommend Natty for my emgd-branch ? - natty system had employed newer plymouth and grub2. both of them would help emgd in the point  of framebuffer splash. but Maverick still doesn't. so Maverick needs uvesafb. I could not say that's cool. and now .39 kernel would make "revolution" towards .40 or higher.

finally I hope Gnome3 could make me fun !!  :Smile:

----------


## simplygades

> Your Xorg logfile indicates that the 'accel' option in your xorg.conf is turned off, which in turn disables your 3D and video acceleration.  If you have a line that looks like
> 
> you'll want to change the "0" at the end to a "1"
> 
> If you still have problems after that, posting your xorg.conf may help track down the issue.


Thanks, that worked! I thought it would be enabled by default.

----------


## zenzo82

> @zenzo
> 
> my branch is strongly recommended Natty and 2.6.39 kernel... sorry. and I think Gnome3 would need such as libgtk3 and other new routines to run GS. if so, Maverick would be a bit older.. 
> 
> if you already run Maverick, try Luca's script. and Natty with .38 kernel would be OK to use Luca's one.
> 
> * why did I recommend Natty for my emgd-branch ? - natty system had employed newer plymouth and grub2. both of them would help emgd in the point  of framebuffer splash. but Maverick still doesn't. so Maverick needs uvesafb. I could not say that's cool. and now .39 kernel would make "revolution" towards .40 or higher.
> 
> finally I hope Gnome3 could make me fun !!


thanks dear...now i have ideas more clear. so i will do some playing with maverick, luca's emgd script and gnome 3 (i think i will compile from source to get the latest bleeding edge). i will report results. i cant belive you was thinking about left poulsbo scene...we all need you  :Wink:

----------


## tista

> Thanks, that worked! I thought it would be enabled by default.


Happy working simplygades.  :Wink: 

to tell the truth,  usually I used to play with "non-acceled" emgd whenever I didn't need XV, Compiz and VA-API. because non-acceled emgd is quite fast 2D than acceled psb (oops ?!).  :Smile:  I might post in previous... if so, you might apply my conf, too.  :Wink: 

Cheers.

----------


## tista

Hi all.  :Wink: 

now I've up-to-date psb_gfx to rev14 !!
applied today's Alan patchworks... yeah I promise I could do "fastest" in the world... hahaha  :Smile: 

see details in my branch:
https://code.launchpad.net/~tista/+junk/psb-gfx-daily

Cheers.

*P.S:*
unfortunately it seems still disable plymouth splash...  :Sad: 
but backlight codes updated, so maybe your PC could work with Hotkey of brightness or gnome-power-manager... now I'm testing this rev14.

see you.  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> Hi all. 
> 
> now I've up-to-date psb_gfx to rev14 !!
> applied today's Alan patchworks... yeah I promise I could do "fastest" in the world... hahaha 
> 
> see details in my branch:
> https://code.launchpad.net/~tista/+junk/psb-gfx-daily
> 
> Cheers.
> ...


going to try...  :Very Happy: 
tista the wallpaper in gnome and also unity sidebar seems to not use full color depth (24bit I suppose), it looks like 16bit. do you have the same issue with psb-gfx?

cheers

----------


## tista

> going to try... 
> tista the wallpaper in gnome and also unity sidebar seems to not use full color depth (24bit I suppose), it looks like 16bit. do you have the same issue with psb-gfx?
> 
> cheers


Hi mate. :Wink: 

yeah again I could see carefully, you're right.
but 24bit would be true, however, today gfx hasn't "Dithering" features. for example, our emgd has dithering applied by default in 24bit/18bit-panel. it looks like "non-dithering" on emgd, I suppose. I guess gfx still have not Xorg driver to handle such things and fbdev doesn't, if I remember well ...  :Sad: 

Could I answer properly ?

Cheers.

----------


## lucazade

> Hi mate.
> 
> yeah again I could see carefully, you're right.
> but 24bit would be true, however, today gfx hasn't "Dithering" features. for example, our emgd has dithering applied by default in 24bit/18bit-panel. it looks like "non-dithering" on emgd, I suppose. I guess gfx still have not Xorg driver to handle such things and fbdev doesn't, if I remember well ... 
> 
> Could I answer properly ?
> 
> Cheers.


You are probably right, without X driver psb-gfx lacks some feature like dithering..
but from what I remember if I use only fbdev I don't have this issue, at least here.
anyway just to know if I was the only one with this problem.. ok

edit: unfortunately brightness support doesn't work here.

----------


## PilotPaul

Hi all - great work as usual.

I've been trying to get fbdev working with Natty as an interim measure while you guys are ironing out the bugs in the other potential drivers.  I can get the resolution sorted using the 915resolution fix but loading up the fbdev driver gives me a distorted screen, as if the refresh rate or something isn't right...any suggestions? This worked OK under Maverick.

Paul

Acer Aspire One 751h, 2GB RAM, Ubuntu 11.04 Beta 1 plus al updates

----------


## tista

Hi all Natties.  :Wink: 

today I could test Gnome-Shell on my VAIO P with emgd on Natty.
the result was too bad !!

Gnome-Shell says:
[ 1361.036318] gnome-shell[4128]: segfault at 0 ip b55d488f sp bfe88d60 error 6 in libPVROGL.so[b555a000+2df000]

yeah our emgd has 3D libs provided by PowerVR, but unfortunately OpenGL didn't work properly at least in case using Gnome3-ppa packages...  :Sad: 

oh my god... again and again we had seen such faults like Unity-3d...

please let me know where is the goodness on Poulsbo...

----------


## rapiertg

> Hi all - great work as usual.
> 
> I've been trying to get fbdev working with Natty as an interim measure while you guys are ironing out the bugs in the other potential drivers.  I can get the resolution sorted using the 915resolution fix but loading up the fbdev driver gives me a distorted screen, as if the refresh rate or something isn't right...any suggestions? This worked OK under Maverick.
> 
> Paul
> 
> Acer Aspire One 751h, 2GB RAM, Ubuntu 11.04 Beta 1 plus al updates


Hi,

i had similar issue on fbdev on Natty, an disabling plymouth fixed it.
Hopes it helps.

----------


## tista

> edit: unfortunately brightness support doesn't work here.


@Luca

Thanks for your trials.  :Wink: 
now I could enable backlight control via both Hotkey and Gnome-Power-Manager on VAIO P !!  :Smile:   oops, that's not fair ?  :Wink: 

then did you give a try with this kernel param below:
*acpi_backlight=video*

on my VAIO P, it would succeed with it. it seems better than my emgdbl. I had  mortified angry when my module loses... but it would be natural because psb_gfx had employed intel_lvds codes with i2c, it's perfect.

and then, I've got to find some codes to control "dither" in our psb_gfx. now some tests goes through, but it would not make any differences...  :Sad: 

Cheers.

----------


## lucazade

> @Luca
> 
> Thanks for your trials. 
> now I could enable backlight control via both Hotkey and Gnome-Power-Manager on VAIO P !!   oops, that's not fair ? 
> 
> then did you give a try with this kernel param below:
> *acpi_backlight=video*
> 
> on my VAIO P, it would succeed with it. it seems better than my emgdbl. I had  mortified angry when my module loses... but it would be natural because psb_gfx had employed intel_lvds codes with i2c, it's perfect.
> ...


going to try, I should have thought to that kernel option.
I'll let you know asap


In the meantime i'm helping (testing!) ubuntu devs to fix gnome-settings-daemon for natty!  :Capital Razz:

----------


## tista

> Hi all - great work as usual.
> 
> I've been trying to get fbdev working with Natty as an interim measure while you guys are ironing out the bugs in the other potential drivers.  I can get the resolution sorted using the 915resolution fix but loading up the fbdev driver gives me a distorted screen, as if the refresh rate or something isn't right...any suggestions? This worked OK under Maverick.
> 
> Paul
> 
> Acer Aspire One 751h, 2GB RAM, Ubuntu 11.04 Beta 1 plus al updates


Hi Paul.  :Wink: 

did u mean the situations on pair psb_gfx & fbdev or not ?

Regards.

----------


## PilotPaul

Hi Tista,

I hope to run the psb_gfx driver eventually but for now am just trying to get the standard fbdev driver working to at least get reasonable 2d performance.

I'm still using Maverick as my production system but hope to move to Natty as soon as I can get reasonable MythTV performance using either Xv or VAAPI (due in MythTV 0.25).

Keep up the good work!

Paul

----------


## tista

> Hi Tista,
> 
> I hope to run the psb_gfx driver eventually but for now am just trying to get the standard fbdev driver working to at least get reasonable 2d performance.
> 
> I'm still using Maverick as my production system but hope to move to Natty as soon as I can get reasonable MythTV performance using either Xv or VAAPI (due in MythTV 0.25).
> 
> Keep up the good work!
> 
> Paul


Alright mate.  :Wink: 

Luca would penetrate deep inside of "standard fbdev" than me !!
now I suppose how about adding modeline into xorg.conf ? standard fbdev would be slaved your conf properly... otherwise, our psb_gfx is always "Prancing Horse", you know  :Smile:

----------


## tista

> going to try, I should have thought to that kernel option.
> I'll let you know asap
> 
> 
> In the meantime i'm helping (testing!) ubuntu devs to fix gnome-settings-daemon for natty!


NiceNiceNice! Luca.  :Smile: 
you must join the core team to fix anything you want!
I had some experiences that sometimes gnome had lost gtk theming on Natty...

please keeps me alive!!  :Laughing:

----------


## lucazade

> NiceNiceNice! Luca. 
> you must join the core team to fix anything you want!
> I had some experiences that sometimes gnome had lost gtk theming on Natty...
> 
> please keeps me alive!!


ehehhe
yep the problem of gnome-settings-daemon was the lost of gtk theming,
now we have isolated the issue (patch #6 appindicator)

tried that acpi kernel parameter but no success
this is what i get in /sys/


luca@one:~/Scrivania$ cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
5
luca@one:~/Scrivania$ cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video1/brightness 
10
luca@one:~/Scrivania$ cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video2/brightness 
10
luca@one:~/Scrivania$ cat /sys/class/backlight/psb-bl/brightness 
100

both gnome-brightness applet and hotkeys don't work :/

----------


## tista

> ehehhe
> yep the problem of gnome-settings-daemon was the lost of gtk theming,
> now we have isolated the issue (patch #6 appindicator)
> 
> tried that acpi kernel parameter but no success
> this is what i get in /sys/
> 
> 
> luca@one:~/Scrivania$ cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
> ...


Oh sad, Luca.  :Sad: 

on me, I only had "psb-bl" in /sys/class/backlight/.
output of lsmod: here
/etc/default/grub: here

I hope these could help you...

Ciao.

*P.S:*
check my rev15 out, Luca.  :Wink: 
I've changed backlight states to "Raw" mode from "Platform".
anyway VAIO P succeeded to handle. I hope your 751h, too.  :Wink:

----------


## factoid79

What's the best solution for backlight control with the emgd drivers? The default MeeGo 1.1 profile works great on my Acer 0751h. The only issues I'm currently dealing with are xrandr and gpm support. I don't need the brightness keys, though that's always a plus. Currently I'm controlling my back by using setpci to adjust the LBB register, it works, but it's not ideal.

I grabbed the psb-backlight module earlier, but it has some side effects regarding DRM and seems to clobber emgd causing X to fail.

Wading through this forum is rather challenging, and there doesn't seem to be a unified Wiki post containing current instructions for all the options.

Any thoughts?

----------


## tista

> What's the best solution for backlight control with the emgd drivers? The default MeeGo 1.1 profile works great on my Acer 0751h. The only issues I'm currently dealing with are xrandr and gpm support. I don't need the brightness keys, though that's always a plus. Currently I'm controlling my back by using setpci to adjust the LBB register, it works, but it's not ideal.


Hi factoid.
I know what u wanna say...
unfortunately our Ubuntu was still "unsupported" by Intel. otherwise, MeeGo was supported well. but almost same sources all people would share. if so, where the differences within us vs MeeGo ? yeah they has yet another backlight module in kernel, also O2 Joggler. so I had coded new backlight module for Natty. that's "emgdbl". it based on their OpenFrame backlight module in order to handle pci parameters directly without any other Machine Specified Platform firmwares. in basis, it has very similar methods to control via setpci routines. so emgdbl would work any versions, any hardwares, and any users. it requires only "Poulsbo"chipset. but, it has some issues in controlling brightness steps.




> I grabbed the psb-backlight module earlier, but it has some side effects regarding DRM and seems to clobber emgd causing X to fail.


what is psb-backlight ? I did'nt have any ideas what's improved, sorry.




> Wading through this forum is rather challenging, and there doesn't seem to be a unified Wiki post containing current instructions for all the options.
> 
> Any thoughts?


we all evolved day by day, and also our thread would be the most precious thread of GMA500 in the world. because many many guys rock sticked here, Luca, JBernardo, Yves, Maarten, and more. I only joined some "a bit" pieces.

now I'm a bit busy in contributing psb_gfx, so if I had much time, I promise I could update my emgdbl by merging intel_lvds codes with i2c into it.  :Wink: 

Cheers.

----------


## lucazade

> *P.S:*
> check my rev15 out, Luca. 
> I've changed backlight states to "Raw" mode from "Platform".
> anyway VAIO P succeeded to handle. I hope your 751h, too.


tried this raw mode and also kernel params 
but no luck.. dunno!

anyway this drivers is really fast, maybe the best in 2d

----------


## tista

> tried this raw mode and also kernel params 
> but no luck.. dunno!
> 
> anyway this drivers is really fast, maybe the best in 2d


ugghh...  :Sad: 
so let me know one thing whether you already killed poulsbo_stub or not ?
it would get in our way.

I was praying for you on bended knee... really pity it was.
and I agree completely. :Wink:  psb_gfx has quite nice 2D performance. :Smile: 

we should re-think about the driver codes. much complecated situation would never make any goodness, never... in fact, psb had almost overflowed for me.. :Sad:  it's too hard to maintain in kernelspace...

Ciao

----------


## lucazade

> ugghh... 
> so let me know one thing whether you already killed poulsbo_stub or not ?
> it would get in our way.
> 
> I was praying for you on bended knee... really pity it was.
> and I agree completely. psb_gfx has quite nice 2D performance.
> 
> we should re-think about the driver codes. much complecated situation would never make any goodness, never... in fact, psb had almost overflowed for me.. it's too hard to maintain in kernelspace...
> 
> Ciao


Yes, Tista
poulsbo_stub was not loaded

What I can say with old psb driver I use acpi_video0 as brightness hook and not psb-bl.

attached lsmod and /sys/class/backlight of old psb and psb-bl

----------


## simplygades

Hi guys! I wanted to ask whether I can try psb-gfx on Natty. I installed 2.6.39-rc1 from kernel-ppa, then added *ppa:gma500/psb-gfx* and installed psb-dkms, but screen resolution is still 1024x768. Did I do something wrong?

lsmod gave this:http://paste.ubuntu.com/594630/

and my Xorg.0.log
http://paste.ubuntu.com/594633/

Do I need an xorg.conf?

----------


## rapiertg

> Hi guys! I wanted to ask whether I can try psb-gfx on Natty. I installed 2.6.39-rc1 from kernel-ppa, then added *ppa:gma500/psb-gfx* and installed psb-dkms, but screen resolution is still 1024x768. Did I do something wrong?
> 
> lsmod gave this:http://paste.ubuntu.com/594630/
> 
> and my Xorg.0.log
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594633/
> 
> Do I need an xorg.conf?


Can you please paste here output of these 2 commands:



```
cat /etc/modules
cat /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
```

----------


## simplygades

> Can you please paste here output of these 2 commands:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> cat /etc/modules
> cat /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
> ```




```
# /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
#
# This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
# at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.

lp
```



```
# List of modules that you want to include in your initramfs.
# They will be loaded at boot time in the order below.
#
# Syntax:  module_name [args ...]
#
# You must run update-initramfs(8) to effect this change.
#
# Examples:
#
# raid1
# sd_mod
```

Should it be added here?

----------


## rapiertg

Add 


```
 psb_gfx
```

to  /etc/modules first and reboot. If it doesnt help add it to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and execute command


```
sudo update-initramfs -u
```

and reboot.
If you'll need further help ask.
Cheers

----------


## simplygades

Added it to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules, and it worked. I got my 1/2 of GDM login screen on next boot.  :Smile:  Thanks for your help!

----------


## tista

@Luca

Hi mate.  :Wink: 
I've up-to-date pdb_gfx to rev17 ! now I'm focusing brightness controlling on psb_gfx. so I want to  suggested some tests on various PC.

the current status in rev17 was:
* acpi_register - OFF
* backlight_type - RAW

then let me know how rev17 work on your 751h.  :Wink:  right ? the previous rev15 was:
* acpi_register - ON
* backlight_type - RAW

I hope you would join my dirty work...

Ciao.

----------


## lucazade

> @Luca
> 
> Hi mate. 
> I've up-to-date pdb_gfx to rev17 ! now I'm focusing brightness controlling on psb_gfx. so I want to  suggested some tests on various PC.
> 
> the current status in rev17 was:
> * acpi_register - OFF
> * backlight_type - RAW
> 
> ...


Going to try

Tista this patch fixed my issue with brightness with old psb drivers
http://code.google.com/p/gma500/issu...fdf3074406759c

it seems it should work with acpi_register on like rev15.. but it doesn't  :Sad: 
I'll try rev17 and let you know!

Ciao

----------


## lucazade

Tista 

with this release v17 brightness hotkeys are not recognized (were before) but I'm able to change brightness from gnome panel applet!!

Unfortunately Unity doesn't have an indicator or applet for brightness.. and hotkeys would be nice to have  :Capital Razz: 

ideas? anything I could check from commandline?


sudo su
echo 80 > /sys/class/backlight/psb-bl/brightness

this change brightness level, unfortunately needs root privilege..
I was trying to make a indicator applet in python but with root is a problem
http://www.jonobacon.org/2009/12/17/...ors-in-python/

----------


## lucazade

> Added it to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules, and it worked. I got my 1/2 of GDM login screen on next boot.  Thanks for your help!


Use this repo:
ppa:gma500/psb-gfx-testing

to fix half gdm login screen you should disable plymouth:
sudo mv /etc/init/plymouth.conf /etc/init/plymouth.conf.disable

----------


## tista

> Tista 
> 
> with this release v17 brightness hotkeys are not recognized (were before) but I'm able to change brightness from gnome panel applet!!
> 
> Unfortunately Unity doesn't have an indicator or applet for brightness.. and hotkeys would be nice to have 
> 
> ideas? anything I could check from commandline?
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie mille! Luca!  :Smile: 

I'm concerning the situation:
* Platform module of 751h would need acpi_video_register to deal with brightness hotkeys.
* Raw-mode in backlight module would help you to change brightness via gnome-power-manager without acpi_video_register.

otherwise, VAIO would be slightly different.
* sony-laptop module would always present hotkeys in both case with/without acpi_video_register.

now I'm using the popular trio in kernel param like old psb:
*acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=video acpi_skip_timer*

so could you check whether acpi_listen kept silence when pressing hotkeys ? or fortunately something appears output on terminal.

Ciao.

----------


## lucazade

> Grazie mille! Luca! 
> 
> I'm concerning the situation:
> * Platform module of 751h would need acpi_video_register to deal with brightness hotkeys.
> * Raw-mode in backlight module would help you to change brightness via gnome-power-manager without acpi_video_register.
> 
> otherwise, VAIO would be slightly different.
> * sony-laptop module would always present hotkeys in both case with/without acpi_video_register.
> 
> ...


Ok

Tried with and without these 3 kernel params with psb-gfx and acpi_listen gives no output

with old psb without 3 kernel params with acpi_listen I get:
video DD02 00000087 00000000
video DD02 00000086 00000000

 :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

If I modprobe acer-wmi kernel module probably with acpi_register on could work

modinfo acer-wmi 
filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.35-28-generic/kernel/drivers/platform/x86/acer-wmi.ko
alias:          wmi:6AF4F258-B401-42fd-BE91-3D4AC2D7C0D3
alias:          wmi:67C3371D-95A3-4C37-BB61-DD47B491DAAB
license:        GPL
description:    Acer Laptop WMI Extras Driver
author:         Carlos Corbacho
srcversion:     58D4A2BFDB6DB20287AB2B2
depends:        led-class
vermagic:       2.6.35-28-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 686 
parm:           mailled:Set initial state of Mail LED (int)
parm:           brightness:Set initial LCD backlight brightness (int)
parm:           threeg:Set initial state of 3G hardware (int)
parm:           force_series:Force a different laptop series (int)

correct?

----------


## lucazade

FOUND!!!!!!!!!!!

acpi_backlight=vendor

acpi_register on

hotkeys working 

 :Guitar: 

so we should revert acpi_register if this works also for you... 

we can think to another issue... does suspend work for you?
Here after clicking suspend in indicator-session menu screen switch to vt,
power led remain green instead of blinking orange (like old psb) and
the machine hang without suspending.
So I have to hard reset the netbook..

ideas?

----------


## rapiertg

> does suspend work for you?


Suspend not working, same effects as yours. In addition hibernation dont work too. And reboot dont work... hell nothing is working related to power management here :Mad: . But i suspect that my problems are related to kernel.

Cheers

----------


## tista

> FOUND!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> acpi_backlight=vendor
> 
> acpi_register on
> 
> hotkeys working 
> 
> 
> ...


@Luca

Thanks for your report.  :Wink: 
see my rev19 !!
I've reverted acpi_register as "external option" !
so if you wanna enable it, set it in grub like this:
*acpi_backlight=vendor psb_gfx.acpi_register=1*
default is 0 (=disabled), set it only who need such feature.

try it !!




> we can think to another issue... does suspend work for you?
> Here after clicking suspend in indicator-session menu screen switch to vt,
> power led remain green instead of blinking orange (like old psb) and
> the machine hang without suspending.
> So I have to hard reset the netbook..
> 
> ideas?


now I'm searching in codes.  :Wink: 

Cheers.

----------


## lucazade

> @Luca
> 
> Thanks for your report. 
> see my rev19 !!
> I've reverted acpi_register as "external option" !
> so if you wanna enable it, set it in grub like this:
> *acpi_backlight=vendor psb_gfx.acpi_register=1*
> default is 0 (=disabled), set it only who need such feature.
> 
> ...


rev19 works perfectly (kernel param enabled)!

do we want to open a bug for plymouth or do you think is better
to wait a stable version of psb_gfx?

Konnichiwa  :Wave:

----------


## tista

> rev19 works perfectly (kernel param enabled)!
> 
> do we want to open a bug for plymouth or do you think is better
> to wait a stable version of psb_gfx?
> 
> Konnichiwa


Dear Luca.
Yep it's aruond time to open bug reports for plymouth issues.
I guess psb_gfx would be developed rapidly, but core routines in drm would not change dramatically from now... if so, we don't have to wait for official release of .39 included psb_gfx.

yeah let's open the bug reports!!  :Wink: 
I'm ready to fight for, Luca. I wanna kill damned bugs all...

P.S:
tonight I might be useless because I drunk 1 or 2 bottles of cinzano... hehehe  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

> Dear Luca.
> Yep it's aruond time to open bug reports for plymouth issues.
> I guess psb_gfx would be developed rapidly, but core routines in drm would not change dramatically from now... if so, we don't have to wait for official release of .39 included psb_gfx.
> 
> yeah let's open the bug reports!! 
> I'm ready to fight for, Luca. I wanna kill damned bugs all...
> 
> P.S:
> tonight I might be useless because I drunk 1 or 2 bottles of cinzano... hehehe


ahhahaah
great Tista!!!
I like Cinzano as well but long time I don't drink it.  :Anxious: .

so.. we have these issues, correct?
* plymouth
* suspend
* screen color depth - dithering
* dmesg: ioremap error for 0x3f6bc000-0x3f6bf000, requested 0x10, got 0x0

I'm going to gather plymouth logs and open a bug for it...
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...th/+bug/763024
please confirm guys!

----------


## tista

> ahhahaah
> great Tista!!!
> I like Cinzano as well but long time I don't drink it. .
> 
> so.. we have these issues, correct?
> * plymouth
> * suspend
> * screen color depth - dithering
> * dmesg: ioremap error for 0x3f6bc000-0x3f6bf000, requested 0x10, got 0x0
> ...


That's correct. Luca. :Wink: 

and then I'm restarting cody for emgdbl in order to fork psb_bl...

Cheers.

----------


## rapiertg

Great work Tista,

finally bl is working, have 8 different backlight steps again.

Small issue is that notifications do not scale correctlly, but its not that important.

Cheers.

----------


## tista

> Great work Tista,
> 
> finally bl is working, have 8 different backlight steps again.
> 
> Small issue is that notifications do not scale correctlly, but its not that important.
> 
> Cheers.


You're welcome, Rapiertg.  :Wink: 

then could you explain the issue with some more details ?
in general, the OSD would force GPU to heavy-load to realize the animations and transparent compositing.

Cheers.

----------


## rapiertg

> You're welcome, Rapiertg. 
> 
> then could you explain the issue with some more details ?
> in general, the OSD would force GPU to heavy-load to realize the animations and transparent compositing.
> 
> Cheers.


I meant that notifications for brightness dont work correctly. I i get minimum brightness the notify osd shows it at level of about 80 %. It dont go down to 0. 

Its not that important, so probably its not worth tweaking yet.

BTW. Does your cursor also disappear after clicking, and showing again when moving it using touchpad? It occurs on fbdev also...

----------


## lucazade

On acer OSD notification is in sync with brightness level, probably because i'm using vendor  and acpi_register hooks.

----------


## tista

> I meant that notifications for brightness dont work correctly. I i get minimum brightness the notify osd shows it at level of about 80 %. It dont go down to 0. 
> 
> Its not that important, so probably its not worth tweaking yet.


Ah alright rapiertg.  :Wink: 
I could figure out that you talked about "meter scaling". yeah I guess that would depend on your hardware. maybe it happens "correlation break"  between actual_brightness and desired brightness...




> BTW. Does your cursor also disappear after clicking, and showing again when moving it using touchpad? It occurs on fbdev also...


exactly in previous revisions had encountered such issue. but now it seems it would be fixed already at least on my VAIO P. but I'm using/testing alternative codes would be different from yours, right ? now I had purged some "automatic scaling/dithering" codes to test. but it's very dangerous... and also pixel interpolation.  :Wink: 

Regards.

----------


## tista

@Luca

soon check my rev20!
now I've got to fix "dithering"!!!  :Laughing: 

it seems like standard fbdev and/or psb...
otherwise, unfortunately 2D performance would  be a bit decreased, but almost fixed ugly appearances.

try it!!

----------


## lucazade

> @Luca
> 
> soon check my rev20!
> now I've got to fix "dithering"!!! 
> 
> it seems like standard fbdev and/or psb...
> otherwise, unfortunately 2D performance would  be a bit decreased, but almost fixed ugly appearances.
> 
> try it!!


you - are - my - hero
 :Wink: 
going to try...

issue solved, i'm speechless..




> BTW. Does your cursor also disappear after clicking, and showing again when moving it using touchpad? It occurs on fbdev also...


Rapiertg, same  issue here.

----

edit: latest grub update today in natty makes boot process really smooth and flickerless, simply amazing.
anyone know how to fix in .39 kernel "mdio-gpio already registered" warning? i tried to blacklist the module but no luck!

----------


## tista

> you - are - my - hero
> 
> going to try...
> 
> issue solved, i'm speechless..
> 
> 
> Rapiertg, same  issue here.
> 
> ----


@Luca.
now I've updated to rev21 to re-sync my latest snapshot.
I haven't any ideas whether it could solve the issue or not... :Wink: 
oops, forgot to mention.
now I'm using Xorg-1.9 because of some tests in emgd... it might make slightly differences in the issues...




> edit: latest grub update today in natty makes boot process really smooth and flickerless, simply amazing.
> anyone know how to fix in .39 kernel "mdio-gpio already registered" warning? i tried to blacklist the module but no luck!


I suppose it might be the bug in .39. and additionally NULL pointer bugs...  :Sad:

----------


## erik.am

First, I would like to say that the work you all have been doing is amazing! I've watched this thread for a long time and I would like to thank everyone who has worked on these drivers for fixing all those seemingly unsolvable issues.

Thanks to you, I've been able to upgrade Ubuntu on my Asus 1101HA.

Now I have a question regarding this new driver. What is the procedure for installing and trying it? I installed the 39 kernel and the packages from the PPA, but what next? The driver isn't loaded by default on my laptop. Adding psb-gfx to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules did not change anything.

----------


## lucazade

> First, I would like to say that the work you all have been doing is amazing! I've watched this thread for a long time and I would like to thank everyone who has worked on these drivers for fixing all those seemingly unsolvable issues.
> 
> Thanks to you, I've been able to upgrade Ubuntu on my Asus 1101HA.
> 
> Now I have a question regarding this new driver. What is the procedure for installing and trying it? I installed the 39 kernel and the packages from the PPA, but what next? The driver isn't loaded by default on my laptop. Adding psb-gfx to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules did not change anything.


procedure for installing:
* install kernel 2.6.39 from kernel ppa
* install psb-dkms from ppa:gma500/psb-gfx-testing
* add psb_gfx to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules or to /etc/modules
   and "sudo update-initramfs -u"
* remove any existing /etc/X11/xorg.conf

let us know if it works for you.

----------


## erik.am

I did all that, but Ubuntu keeps loading VESA...

The kernel version I installed was 2.6.39rc1. Could it be that this version is too old? But psb-dkms did install correctly.

I added psb-gfx to both module files, perhaps I should only add it to one file? And should I add "psb-gfx" or "psb_gfx" to the file? I did the latter.

Thanks in advance!

----------


## lucazade

> I did all that, but Ubuntu keeps loading VESA...
> 
> The kernel version I installed was 2.6.39rc1. Could it be that this version is too old? But psb-dkms did install correctly.
> 
> I added psb-gfx to both module files, perhaps I should only add it to one file? And should I add "psb-gfx" or "psb_gfx" to the file? I did the latter.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


2.6.39rc1 is ok (also daily-build and rc3 are ok).
I was wrong.. psb_gfx is the correct name of the module.
we've seen benq netbbook need to add the module in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules , my acer work with module in /etc/modules ... try putting the module only in one of these files.

paste also the output of 
lsmod
modinfo psb_gfx
and /var/log/dmesg , /var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------


## erik.am

lsmod:


```
Module                  Size  Used by
arc4                   12473  2 
ath9k                 108763  0 
mac80211              270528  1 ath9k
ath9k_common           13785  1 ath9k
ath9k_hw              312733  2 ath9k,ath9k_common
ath                    19681  2 ath9k,ath9k_hw
cfg80211              158190  3 ath9k,mac80211,ath
cryptd                 19906  0 
aes_i586               16956  355 
aes_generic            38023  1 aes_i586
binfmt_misc            17374  1 
parport_pc             32578  0 
ppdev                  12869  0 
dm_crypt               23043  0 
snd_hda_codec_realtek   257620  1 
snd_hda_intel          33132  2 
snd_hda_codec          93180  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel
snd_hwdep              13413  1 snd_hda_codec
snd_pcm                81557  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec
snd_seq_midi           13170  0 
snd_rawmidi            25327  1 snd_seq_midi
snd_seq_midi_event     14475  1 snd_seq_midi
snd_seq                51702  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
joydev                 17679  0 
i2c_isch               12662  0 
sch_gpio               12921  0 
ipt_REJECT             12512  0 
ipt_LOG                12825  0 
snd_timer              29140  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
xt_limit               12570  0 
uvcvideo               63499  0 
xt_tcpudp              12563  0 
xt_state               12514  0 
snd_seq_device         14160  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
videodev               93719  1 uvcvideo
ip6table_filter        12711  1 
ip6_tables             22730  1 ip6table_filter
psmouse                65817  0 
eeepc_laptop           19925  0 
nf_nat_irc             12542  0 
snd                    56136  13 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
nf_conntrack_irc       13138  1 nf_nat_irc
nf_nat_ftp             12583  0 
nf_nat                 24871  2 nf_nat_irc,nf_nat_ftp
nf_conntrack_ipv4      19200  2 nf_nat
nf_defrag_ipv4         12723  1 nf_conntrack_ipv4
nf_conntrack_ftp       13223  1 nf_nat_ftp
nf_conntrack           70701  7 xt_state,nf_nat_irc,nf_conntrack_irc,nf_nat_ftp,nf_nat,nf_conntrack_ipv4,nf_conntrack_ftp
iptable_filter         12706  1 
ip_tables              18309  1 iptable_filter
serio_raw              13094  0 
sparse_keymap          13747  1 eeepc_laptop
x_tables               21925  9 ipt_REJECT,ipt_LOG,xt_limit,xt_tcpudp,xt_state,ip6table_filter,ip6_tables,iptable_filter,ip_tables
soundcore              12600  1 snd
snd_page_alloc         14108  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
lpc_sch                12653  0 
lp                     13412  0 
parport                41188  3 parport_pc,ppdev,lp
uvesafb                28383  1 
psb_gfx               116442  0 [permanent]
drm_kms_helper         41444  1 psb_gfx
drm                   192658  2 psb_gfx,drm_kms_helper
pata_sch               12703  3 
i2c_algo_bit           13204  1 psb_gfx
atl1c                  36947  0 
poulsbo                12552  0 
video                  19411  1 poulsbo
```

modinfo:


```
filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.39-020639rc1-generic/updates/dkms/psb_gfx.ko
license:        GPL
description:    drm driver for the Intel GMA500
author:         Intel Corporation
srcversion:     9862B7DFAD3C8C26F0E209C
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004107sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004106sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004105sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004104sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004103sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004102sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004101sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004100sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00008109sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00008108sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
depends:        drm_kms_helper,drm,i2c-algo-bit
vermagic:       2.6.39-020639rc1-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 686 
parm:           debug:Enable debug output (int)
parm:           no_fb:Disable FBdev (int)
parm:           trap_pagefaults:Error and reset on MMU pagefaults (int)
```

----------


## lucazade

> lsmod:
> ..


you have to clean your grub file of old kernel parameters.
now you have theses (there are some junkies of old drivers):
acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_skip_timer nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1366x768-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap pci=nocrs mem=896mb

you should have this:
acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_skip_timer pci=nocrs

to fix edit this file:
gksu gedit /etc/default/grub

fix kernel params in this line:
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_skip_timer pci=nocrs"

check also there are not these lines, comment them if present with a #   :
GRUB_GFXMODE=1366x768
GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1366x768

and finalize with:
sudo update-grub

then check if you have purged old drivers from system:
sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
sudo ppa-purge ppa:gma500/ppa
sudo ppa-purge ppa:gma500/emgd

and see if it works... maybe there are some other things from old installations around the system, we will see  :Capital Razz: 

was forgetting... use this repo for new drivers
ppa:gma500/psb-gfx-testing

----------


## tista

Hi erik.am.

I could point something out.
* it seems you'd better to kill the stub. - the "poulsbo" stub module must be put in prison.
add an entry in the bottom of */etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf*:


```
blacklist poulsbo
```

after all, refresh the inittramfs.

* you'd better to apply our latest ppa. - use this:


```
ppa:gma500/psb-gfx-testing
```

* do not load uvesafb. - in Natty, it had few meanings for us anymore. so purge v86d package. in the future, maybe we would implement "multiple framebuffer KMS", but now it didn't.

* the other things would be guided by Luca.

Cheers.  :Wink:

----------


## erik.am

Thanks! Now the driver is loaded... However, I get only a half of the screen and a lot of graphical artifacts! I did move the plymouth file. Any more tips?

----------


## lucazade

> Thanks! Now the driver is loaded... However, I get only a half of the screen and a lot of graphical artifacts! I did move the plymouth file. Any more tips?


alt+printscreen+k to restart X session, this way you get full resolution..
anyway moving plymouth file should do the trick as well.
are you using  psb-dkms 0.2.14 ?

----------


## jbicha

Hi, I'm trying to use psb_gfx on Natty 2.6.39 on my Dell Mini but when X tries to load, the screen goes black & I can't even switch to a different virtual terminal. I am still able to ssh in so it's not completely non-responsive; it just looks like it is.

I don't have a xorg.conf. I disabled plymouth by moving the .conf file and I used the kernel params you mentioned on #3679 and updated grub. And I added psb_gfx to the /etc/initramfs_tools/modules file & updated initramfs.

Attached are a bunch of log files.

----------


## lucazade

> Hi, I'm trying to use psb_gfx on Natty 2.6.39 on my Dell Mini but when X tries to load, the screen goes black & I can't even switch to a different virtual terminal. I am still able to ssh in so it's not completely non-responsive; it just looks like it is.
> 
> I don't have a xorg.conf. I disabled plymouth by moving the .conf file and I used the kernel params you mentioned on #3679 and updated grub. And I added psb_gfx to the /etc/initramfs_tools/modules file & updated initramfs.
> 
> Attached are a bunch of log files.


in dmesg you have:
uvesafb: failed to execute /sbin/v86d
[    1.884801] uvesafb: make sure that the v86d helper is installed and executable
[    1.884883] uvesafb: Getting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00, err=-2)
[    1.884958] uvesafb: vbe_init() failed with -22
[    1.885042] uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -22

sudo apt-get purge v86d

then check :
gksu gedit /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
and remove any "uvesafb mode_option=1366x768x-24 mtrr=3 scroll=ywrap"
then "sudo update-initramfs -u"

and check:
gksu gedit /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash
and remove any "echo FRAMEBUFFER=y"
then "sudo update-grub"

should be enough.. probably there are other things from old installations, a clean install after all drivers we've used is highly reccomended  :Capital Razz:

----------


## lucazade

dup post.. sorry

----------


## jbicha

lucazade, thanks. I was just looking at the initramfs modules file again and saw the extra stuff, but I had to wait for updates to finish installing before rebooting. It looks like it works now.

But now that I finally got that working, I may see if I can emgd working for 3D, but an open source driver is pretty cool. Thanks!

----------


## tista

Hi all.

you guys would like to give a try psb_gfx ?  :Wink: 
please follow this "instruction of use" presented by tista.

*Instruction of Use for psb_gfx Driver*

*1. For Ubuntu End-Users/Field-Testers*
1-1. Requirements
kernel 2.6.39-rc1 or higher released in PPA (http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/).Ubuntu 11.04 "Natty Narwhal" Beta1 or higher (strongly recommended).
1-2. Installation
1-2-1. Register our experimental ppa: https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/psb-gfx-testing/1-2-2. Get, build & install the package (named "psb-dkms").1-2-3. Embed the kernel module (psb_gfx.ko) into initramfs (named "psb_gfx").1-2-4. Register this module to /etc/modules,too.1-2-5. Kill the poulsbo stub driver by using blacklist.conf.1-2-6. Rebuild your initramfs.1-2-7. Remove any xorg.conf.1-2-8. Stop Plymouth splash.1-2-9. Reboot your system and check the output of lsmod.
1-3. ACPI Troubleshooting
1-3-1. Choose the backlight hotkey method as you like.
1-3-1-1. ACPI Video driver supplied -> set "psb_gfx.acpi_register=1 acpi_backlight=vendor" into grub params (Acer AspireOne 751h).1-3-1-2. Platform driver supplied -> set "acpi_backlight=video" (Sony VAIO P).1-3-2. Other options -> "acpi_skip_timer""acpi_osi=Linux"
1-4. Unresolved Bugs
1-4-1. Suspend/resume still goes critical hang.1-4-2. Plymouth splash still breaks fullscreen showed psb_gfx.1-4-3. brightness OSD meter sometimes provided wrong values/scales from actual.1-4-4. .39 kernel still had some errors/bugs seen in dmesg.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Enjoy it !!  :Wink:

----------


## jbernardo

Hi guys!
I'm on holiday now, so I thought I might help a little. I've tried updating the vlc source, to 1.1.9, hoping it could play a sample I use to test 720p (the.usual.suspects.1995.dvd5.720p.bluray.x264.sam  ple-hv.mkv, I downloaded it once to test mplayer with coreavc on another machine) and my 720p/1040p collection at least as well as mplayer. Unfortunately, it still is much slower than mplayer. I am uploading it anyway, as it will supersede current versions of vlc, and it still plays much stuff better than unpatched vlc, but don't expect much improvements yet. Maybe Maarten can take a look at it?

----------


## MFonville

> Hi guys!
> I'm on holiday now, so I thought I might help a little. I've tried updating the vlc source, to 1.1.9, hoping it could play a sample I use to test 720p (the.usual.suspects.1995.dvd5.720p.bluray.x264.sam  ple-hv.mkv, I downloaded it once to test mplayer with coreavc on another machine) and my 720p/1040p collection at least as well as mplayer. Unfortunately, it still is much slower than mplayer. I am uploading it anyway, as it will supersede current versions of vlc, and it still plays much stuff better than unpatched vlc, but don't expect much improvements yet. Maybe Maarten can take a look at it?


Exams are over, so I guess I could look into it soon. In general I have to catch-up a lot with the development of the mediaplayer stuff, since quite some stuff happened with a fork of ffmpeg and the fork with mplayer2 and such. So I will look at which fork/original version will be best to use with the gma500 (because I believe they are taking different directions in patches for hardware accleration).

----------


## jbernardo

Thanks Maarten, I'm also adding vlc 1.1.9 to the gma500-maverick bzr repository in case you want to play with it. I only added your patch from 1.1.4 yet, if I find anything I'll tell you. Anyway, it seems that vlc's dependencies are incomplete, I have to fix it.

----------


## lucazade

> Hi guys!
> I'm on holiday now, so I thought I might help a little. I've tried updating the vlc source, to 1.1.9, hoping it could play a sample I use to test 720p (the.usual.suspects.1995.dvd5.720p.bluray.x264.sam  ple-hv.mkv, I downloaded it once to test mplayer with coreavc on another machine) and my 720p/1040p collection at least as well as mplayer. Unfortunately, it still is much slower than mplayer. I am uploading it anyway, as it will supersede current versions of vlc, and it still plays much stuff better than unpatched vlc, but don't expect much improvements yet. Maybe Maarten can take a look at it?


Hi José
May I ask what are schroedinger and orc packages?
Never heard about them, just curiosity!

----------


## jbernardo

> Hi José
> May I ask what are schroedinger and orc packages?
> Never heard about them, just curiosity!


Hi Luca,
LibShroedinger is a dependency of vlc, and liborc a dependency of libshroedinger. I had to push them both to get vlc 1.1.9 to build. Basically I only got the source from Philip Johnson's ppa and pushed them to ours to get it to build.

----------


## lucazade

Hi Tista

I would ask you if you are using in natty both emgd and psb-gfx? can they co-exist?
(i'm going to remove maverick and leave only a fresh natty installation)

another thing..i've seen there are some cool updates in kristoffer git repo,
added GEM support.. so this mean we will see an UXA driver in a near future?  :Capital Razz:

----------


## tista

> Hi Tista
> 
> I would ask you if you are using in natty both emgd and psb-gfx? can they co-exist?
> (i'm going to remove maverick and leave only a fresh natty installation)
> 
> another thing..i've seen there are some cool updates in kristoffer git repo,
> added GEM support.. so this mean we will see an UXA driver in a near future?


Hi Luca.  :Wink: 

Yes. both emgd and psb-gfx lives in Natty.
but I had some attentions. 
First, if you wanna run "emgd-mode", at first you should remove psb_gfx.ko from your KERNEL/updates/dkms. and then, you go ahead, right ? otherwise, if you wanna run "gfx mode", you don't need purging emgd at all. that's easy.
Second, today psb_gfx does't have any 3D libs and Xorg dirvers, so now we could do like that. but in the future, if psb_gfx had employed anything such, unfortunately we would fail to do that... yes. because of some conflicts would be appeared.

and then, thanks for your info about git tree updates.
yeah I would sync his tree A.S.A.P !!  :Smile: 
so... uummm.... there is no rules that GEM forces to implement UXA accel... but in most cases they had done that... I suppose we have to talk to Kris about accel method. especially at least I think it would be better to choose EXA on GMA500 than UXA. 

Ciao.  :Wink:

----------


## atiensivu

> ns -> "acpi_skip_timer""acpi_osi=Linux"1-4. Unresolved Bugs
> 1-4-1. Suspend/resume still goes critical hang.1-4-2. Plymouth splash still breaks fullscreen showed psb_gfx.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Enjoy it !!


Installed and working on an Acer Aspire One 751h. I ran into the above bugs but I expected it. I had the splash disabled but I still get a kernel oops from Plymouthd on boot and an opps on shutdown. Other than that, X is working good for 2D.

Using:
Kernel 2.6.39-020639rc4-generic

Natty Beta

acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor enable_mtrr_cleanup mtrr_spare_reg_nr=1 psb_gfx.acpi_register=1 pci=use_crs

----------


## tista

Hi all .39ers.

now I've up-to-date branch to rev29 !!  :Smile: 
mainly topic was "GEM". a lot of codes refreshed. but unfortunately today I'm using Thinkpad X100e, so I had never tested to build, install, running never...  :Sad: 

maybe Luca would keep asleep still in bed so you guys should wait for our PPA until updated soon...

Cheers.

P.S:
now I'm in office work meanwhile I had cody as if in a dream, my boss was watching me...
he might think "Ohh tista seems hustling for work!!".


...oops  I'm sorry Boss. I'm really busy on coding.. :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

> Hi all .39ers.
> 
> now I've up-to-date branch to rev29 !! 
> mainly topic was "GEM". a lot of codes refreshed. but unfortunately today I'm using Thinkpad X100e, so I had never tested to build, install, running never... 
> 
> maybe Luca would keep asleep still in bed so you guys should wait for our PPA until updated soon...
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> ...


ahahah!!
"Ohh tista seems hustling for work!!".
i'm still laughing!!

now with a couple of coffe and sigarette I can start updating ppa  :Wink: 

=========

updated ppa but no luck, it fails building dkms module (attached log).

In the meanwhile don't use psb-gfx-testing repo (0.2.15), use instead stable psb-gfx ppa (0.2.14).

note... reinstalled natty from scratch with 2.6.39rc4 and psb-gfx and now backlight support doesn't work anymore.. yeah!! (don't know if it is related to new kernel or misfortune!)

----------


## tista

> ahahah!!
> "Ohh tista seems hustling for work!!".
> i'm still laughing!!
> 
> now with a couple of coffe and sigarette I can start updating ppa 
> 
> =========
> 
> updated ppa but no luck, it fails building dkms module (attached log).
> ...


Thanks. Luca.

I've fixed some editing errors, oops my mistakes.  :Sad: 

give it a try at rev30!!  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> Thanks. Luca.
> 
> I've fixed some editing errors, oops my mistakes. 
> 
> give it a try at rev30!!


ok np!

found why backlight didn't work!
in /etc/modules I have to put "psb_gfx"  before "acer-wmi" otherwise it won't work  :Capital Razz: 

=======

rev30 .. new issue in psb_drv.c   : )

----------


## rapiertg

> Installed and working on an Acer Aspire One 751h. I ran into the above bugs but I expected it. I had the splash disabled but I still get a kernel oops from Plymouthd on boot and an opps on shutdown. Other than that, X is working good for 2D.
> 
> Using:
> Kernel 2.6.39-020639rc4-generic
> 
> Natty Beta
> 
> acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor enable_mtrr_cleanup mtrr_spare_reg_nr=1 psb_gfx.acpi_register=1 pci=use_crs


Welcome to the forums ;D
i got oops, because i thought that removing splash and quiet disables plymouth. Then i followed Lucazade's tip about moveing its config file, which disabled it for good. No oops now. Be sure to disable it this way.
Cheers

----------


## lucazade

> Welcome to the forums ;D
> i got oops, because i thought that removing splash and quiet disables plymouth. Then i followed Lucazade's tip about moveing its config file, which disabled it for good. No oops now. Be sure to disable it this way.
> Cheers


Thanks rapiertg for pointing that out, I haven't tought to it.

I would suggest to atiensivu to change the kernel parameters string from (acer751h):
acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor enable_mtrr_cleanup mtrr_spare_reg_nr=1 psb_gfx.acpi_register=1 pci=use_crs

into:
acpi_backlight=vendor psb_gfx.acpi_register=1 pci=nocrs

pci=use_crs is the default one but doesn't solve some memory allocation issue for pci cards (some errors present in dmesg)
mtrr params I believe refer to intel i915, not gma500 .. corrent if i'm wrong!

----------


## tista

@Luca

Oh god, many apologies .... 

so I had reverted to Original tree's codes as rev31. please try these ...  :Sad:

----------


## lucazade

> @Luca
> 
> Oh god, many apologies .... 
> 
> so I had reverted to Original tree's codes as rev31. please try these ...


Tried, it works well!

ppa:gma500/psb-gfx-testing is now working

note: i've to disable psb_gfx.acpi_register=1 because that option is not used in this release and otherwise the module fails to load.

----------


## tista

> Tried, it works well!
> 
> ppa:gma500/psb-gfx-testing is now working
> 
> note: i've to disable psb_gfx.acpi_register=1 because that option is not used in this release and otherwise the module fails to load.


Dear Luca.

I know that. so now I've updated to rev32 to fix hotkeys and dithering again.  :Wink: 
that option would enable on rev32 again!

Ciao.

----------


## rapiertg

Any chance to have built custom kernel based on mainline .39 with some ubuntu patches, like ureadahead in a ppa?. Its useless now without a patch to kernel and is terminated with code 5 which means, as i understand it, dont work. 

PS. I opt for ureadahed becouse suspend/hibernate doesnt work for me and i have to turn on/off my netbook about 10 times a day, with ureadahead i could save about minute a day...

----------


## lucazade

> Any chance to have built custom kernel based on mainline .39 with some ubuntu patches, like ureadahead in a ppa?. Its useless now without a patch to kernel and is terminated with code 5 which means, as i understand it, dont work. 
> 
> PS. I opt for ureadahed becouse suspend/hibernate doesnt work for me and i have to turn on/off my netbook about 10 times a day, with ureadahead i could save about minute a day...


It is a nice idea...
last time i tried to push a .39 kernel to ppa failed (at least two/three times) and it was a big upload to do. Don't know if launchpad ppa accept only kernel up to natty .38.

anyway also a deb not from a ppa is welcome!

(also apparmor activated by default)

----------


## singmajesty

I have upgraded to 11.04, and would like to have 3D acceleration. I am currently using the PSB-GFX drivers, but I wanted to try the EMGD drivers.

I found the install script on Launchpad, but at least one of the URLs appears to be bad. As a result, it gets half-way through installing before it gets stuck trying to connect to Dropbox. I am using the beta 2 ISO, updated to the latest package versions.

Thank you for any help!

----------


## tista

@Rapiertg



> PS. I opt for ureadahed becouse suspend/hibernate doesnt work for me and i have to turn on/off my netbook about 10 times a day, with ureadahead i could save about minute a day...


yeah I also love ureadahead.
in past, I had done "customed kernel" uploading in my launchpad.
see here.

did you mean such a way to using installable deb packages on anywhere?

CAUTION: above kernel you should not give a try... because this had not employed any initramfs like "embedded kernel"... :Wink:  otherwise, I love such tuning because it goes ultra-fast boot around 10 seconds til desktop was appeared... also it has "atom-optimized".

@Luca



> It is a nice idea...
> last time i tried to push a .39 kernel to ppa failed (at least two/three times) and it was a big upload to do. Don't know if launchpad ppa accept only kernel up to natty .38.
> 
> anyway also a deb not from a ppa is welcome!
> 
> (also apparmor activated by default)


pleaase be careful. the Canonical patches sometimes crashes for someone who wanna build it manually. above link of my kernel was in such situation... so I suppose we should contact to canonical kernel team to talking about it. :Wink:

----------


## tista

> I have upgraded to 11.04, and would like to have 3D acceleration. I am currently using the PSB-GFX drivers, but I wanted to try the EMGD drivers.
> 
> I found the install script on Launchpad, but at least one of the URLs appears to be bad. As a result, it gets half-way through installing before it gets stuck trying to connect to Dropbox. I am using the beta 2 ISO, updated to the latest package versions.
> 
> Thank you for any help!


Hi Singmajesty.

you would need these packages for downgrading Xorg.

xserver-common_1.9.0-0ubuntu7.3_all.deb
xserver-xorg_7.5+6ubuntu3_i386.deb
xserver-xorg-core_1.9.0-0ubuntu7.3_i386.deb
xserver-xorg-input-evdev_2.3.2-6ubuntu3.1_i386.deb
xserver-xorg-input-mouse_1.5.0-2build1_i386.deb
xserver-xorg-input-synaptics_1.2.2-2ubuntu5_i386.deb
xserver-xorg-video-fbdev_0.4.2-2ubuntu2_i386.deb
xserver-xorg-video-vesa_2.3.0-3build1_i386.deb

then let us know which packages you could get and which one could not from URL. additionally could you explain for your installation results? how "half-way" you did.

Cheers.

----------


## erik.am

Thanks for the advices on the previous pages! The psb-gfx driver works now.  :Very Happy: 

However, I still have to restart the X-server on each reboot. I disabled Plymouth and I removed the FRAMEBUFFER line from the splash config file. Grub has a resolution of 1366x678, so I guess that's where it goes wrong. I did remove the lines about the resolution in /etc/default/grub, but apparently that's not enough?

----------


## tista

> Thanks for the advices on the previous pages! The psb-gfx driver works now. 
> 
> However, I still have to restart the X-server on each reboot. I disabled Plymouth and I removed the FRAMEBUFFER line from the splash config file. Grub has a resolution of 1366x678, so I guess that's where it goes wrong. I did remove the lines about the resolution in /etc/default/grub, but apparently that's not enough?


Hi Erik.  :Wink: 

did u mean u had seen a half truncated screen still when X started from cold boot?
or anything wrong happens?

Regards.

----------


## tista

@Luca

Hey mate!! 
EMGD GOLD 1.6 had landed !!  :Smile: 
see here.
this emgd-bin-1922-1.1.src.rpm  includes all Xorg libs. so could you update packages as "xorg-emgd"?
I hope it would land on our EMGD-testing PPA, right ? at first I would have to check with our .39 kernel.

Cheers. :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

Ohh.. our beloved emgd happy crap.
I hope this time it is compatible with xorg 1.10 and kernel .39... I have some doubts!
Yes, I'll push it to emgd testing ppa asap and I'll give also a look at install script. : )

----------


## erik.am

@tista, yes, exactly that.

----------


## lucazade

> @Luca
> 
> Hey mate!! 
> EMGD GOLD 1.6 had landed !! 
> see here.
> this emgd-bin-1922-1.1.src.rpm  includes all Xorg libs. so could you update packages as "xorg-emgd"?
> I hope it would land on our EMGD-testing PPA, right ? at first I would have to check with our .39 kernel.
> 
> Cheers.


As expected is broken..
I've tried with stock kernel 2.6.38 and with emgd-dkms from stable emgd ppa (w/o .39 patches).
Beside this, the xorg module is built (still) against xorg 1.9.0, so  I have installed it taking from maverick repos.
put xorg.conf in, reboot and an ugly corrupted frambuffer  :Smile: 

attached there is xorg.0.log and the updated xorg-emgd package is present in my repo..  ppa:lucazade/ppa (just a temporary placeholder)

I don't think we can do a lot with this blob.. anyway this release contains some different libraries, interesting..

ciao

----------


## tista

> As expected is broken..
> I've tried with stock kernel 2.6.38 and with emgd-dkms from stable emgd ppa (w/o .39 patches).
> Beside this, the xorg module is built (still) against xorg 1.9.0, so  I have installed it taking from maverick repos.
> put xorg.conf in, reboot and an ugly corrupted frambuffer 
> 
> attached there is xorg.0.log and the updated xorg-emgd package is present in my repo..  ppa:lucazade/ppa (just a temporary placeholder)
> 
> I don't think we can do a lot with this blob.. anyway this release contains some different libraries, interesting..
> 
> ciao


Hi God of Poulsbo.  :Wink: 

yeah, just now I've seen very similar issues on .39 with manually installed libs.  :Sad: 
so maybe this release would need something new dkms, I suppose.  :Wink: 
because the log says stop kicking X when drmOpen routines... oh god, I have to cody dkms again?!  :Sad: 

if so, you know where MeeGo kernel sources opened?
because today still Intel keeps silence on their HP, damned!! or 1.6 stayed unstable still ? and finally this 1.6 would be impressive...

GIVE ME THE SOURCE !!  :Smile: 

Ciao.

----------


## lucazade

:Smile:   :Smile: 




> so maybe this release would need something new dkms, I suppose.


I suppose too.




> if so, you know where MeeGo kernel sources opened?


absolutely no idea.

we will see if a new official release appear in intel website about this driver :/
a bit disappointed, a bit.

----------


## tista

> @tista, yes, exactly that.


@Erik

could you post your output of lsmod via using pasteUbuntu?
and also the output of "modinfo psb_gfx", right?

Cheers. :Wink:

----------


## tista

> we will see if a new official release appear in intel website about this driver :/
> a bit disappointed, a bit.


Me too, Luca.

since the major version up comes, we couldn't wait for it, you know!  :Smile: 
today psb had frozen in maintaining at all, so I must keep emgd alive in somehow until psb_gfx comes with excellent performances like psb....

Ciao.

----------


## mattrope

> As expected is broken..
> I've tried with stock kernel 2.6.38 and with emgd-dkms from stable emgd ppa (w/o .39 patches).
> Beside this, the xorg module is built (still) against xorg 1.9.0, so  I have installed it taking from maverick repos.
> put xorg.conf in, reboot and an ugly corrupted frambuffer 
> 
> attached there is xorg.0.log and the updated xorg-emgd package is present in my repo..  ppa:lucazade/ppa (just a temporary placeholder)
> 
> I don't think we can do a lot with this blob.. anyway this release contains some different libraries, interesting..
> 
> ciao


You'll need the corresponding update to the EMGD kernel driver to use these updated userspace libraries.  The easiest way to get that is probably to grab the latest Meego IVI kernel from http://repo.meego.com/MeeGo/builds/1....6-6.1.src.rpm and pull the EMGD patches out of that srpm.

Also, your X log indicates that you have acceleration turned off in your xorg.conf.  You'll probably want to turn acceleration on if you plan to use OpenGL, video decode, etc.

----------


## lucazade

> You'll need the corresponding update to the EMGD kernel driver to use these updated userspace libraries.  The easiest way to get that is probably to grab the latest Meego IVI kernel from http://repo.meego.com/MeeGo/builds/1....6-6.1.src.rpm and pull the EMGD patches out of that srpm.
> 
> Also, your X log indicates that you have acceleration turned off in your xorg.conf.  You'll probably want to turn acceleration on if you plan to use OpenGL, video decode, etc.


Ah thanks!
I'll use that emgd kernel driver.  :Smile: 

about accel disabled in xorg, this gives a boost in 2d but naturally kills opengl and friends.

----------


## tista

@mattrope

non-accel EMGD would give us quite fast 2D experiences. and I had seen you had posted twise, if I remember well. we already know the effectiveness and it does NOT  matter for kicking X, you know. yeah that's not principal. we're not talking about dri but drm. :Confused:

----------


## mattrope

> @mattrope
> 
> non-accel EMGD would give us quite fast 2D experiences. and I had seen you had posted twise, if I remember well. we already know the effectiveness and it does NOT  matter for kicking X, you know. yeah that's not principal. we're not talking about dri but drm.


I'm surprised that acceleration turned off gives better 2d performance; in theory the UXA acceleration of xrender operations should provide better 2D performance, but it sounds like you're not finding that to be the case.

You're right that turning off accel shouldn't impact the ability to start X (the problems noted above are due to a userspace/kernelspace mismatch).  However running EMGD with acceleration turned off is more of a debugging feature than something that end users are expected to try, so it's worth keeping in mind that that setup might not get as much validation attention and you're more likely to run into driver bugs/oversights.  I just wanted to point out that when something isn't working as expected, that setting may be a good one to turn back on, at least temporarily, to rule out any potential bugs in that area.

----------


## lucazade

> I'm surprised that acceleration turned off gives better 2d performance; in theory the UXA acceleration of xrender operations should provide better 2D performance, but it sounds like you're not finding that to be the case.
> 
> You're right that turning off accel shouldn't impact the ability to start X (the problems noted above are due to a userspace/kernelspace mismatch).  However running EMGD with acceleration turned off is more of a debugging feature than something that end users are expected to try, so it's worth keeping in mind that that setup might not get as much validation attention and you're more likely to run into driver bugs/oversights.  I just wanted to point out that when something isn't working as expected, that setting may be a good one to turn back on, at least temporarily, to rule out any potential bugs in that area.


In fact I've enabled and disabled that option during my short test without any notable change.. then I've posted here just to see if Tista encountered the same issue and avoid more investigation at that moment.. by the way your is a wise suggestion.
The problem remains... emgd mismatch largely with me

----------


## tista

> I'm surprised that acceleration turned off gives better 2d performance; in theory the UXA acceleration of xrender operations should provide better 2D performance, but it sounds like you're not finding that to be the case.


No, no. who says that UXA is fast?
especially on poulsbo, UXA is damned. you have much time, you should see phoronix site. there would be the results of comparisons with various accel methods performance. the most remarkable thing, UXA would be damned slower on "composite desktops". and we had already vindicated by using EXA on psb driver. it has quite fast 2D/3D. emgd would never reached such higher ground with UXA...




> You're right that turning off accel shouldn't impact the ability to start X (the problems noted above are due to a userspace/kernelspace mismatch).  However running EMGD with acceleration turned off is more of a debugging feature than something that end users are expected to try, so it's worth keeping in mind that that setup might not get as much validation attention and you're more likely to run into driver bugs/oversights.  I just wanted to point out that when something isn't working as expected, that setting may be a good one to turn back on, at least temporarily, to rule out any potential bugs in that area.


I agree.
bugs? emgd is almost bugs!!
in basically, binary crap releases already bring me a lot of bugs for a long time.how debug from binary crap?... these would be not our work. it's on Intel at least userspace routines. otherwise, kernelspace ware maintained by me from the release of Natty. so I should pick them up.

Cheers.

----------


## mattrope

> No, no. who says that UXA is fast?
> especially on poulsbo, UXA is damned. you have much time, you should see phoronix site. there would be the results of comparisons with various accel methods performance. the most remarkable thing, UXA would be damned slower on "composite desktops". and we had already vindicated by using EXA on psb driver. it has quite fast 2D/3D. emgd would never reached such higher ground with UXA...


I'm afraid you might be slightly confused.  EXA and UXA are both acceleration architectures used to implement xrender type operations (blits, fills, etc.) using hardware acceleration appropriate for the platform.  For both EXA and UXA there's some common, generic frontend code that translates operations the X server wants to perform into operations a driver can provide; each driver provides hardware-specific backend implementations for the interface provided by the frontend (or optionally falls back to the default software implementation).  You can think of this as being somewhat similar to how OpenGL acceleration works --- Mesa provides a frontend for the OGL API, but every driver has a different backend that handles various operations in a way that makes sense for the targeted hardware.  EXA and UXA both aim to accelerate the same types of operations for the X server, but where they differ is primarily in how they approach memory management.  That difference wouldn't be the source of the performance problems you're seeing with EMGD's UXA (i.e., the choice between EXA and UXA isn't the issue here)...those problems are more likely to stem from the the way EMGD's UXA backend is trying to implement some specific (and frequent) operation.

You mentioned benchmarks of UXA vs EXA.  As far as I know, all of the benchmarks you're referring to are performed on the opensource xf86-video-intel driver.  Although their driver uses the same UXA frontend as EMGD, their backend is completely different due to the supporting completely different hardware, so any benefits and/or limitations of their UXA implementation will be completely different than the benefits/limitations of ours.

It might be a good idea to post about this 2D performance bottleneck when acceleration is turned on on the Intel EDC forums so that the relevant people at Intel are aware of the issue and can investigate it.  Can you give any more details about when exactly you see issues?  You mention "composited desktops;" I assume you're referring to xrender-based compositing (xcompmgr, xfce, matchbox, etc.) rather than OGL-based compositing (compiz, mutter, etc.)?

----------


## singmajesty

> Hi Singmajesty.
> 
> you would need these packages for downgrading Xorg.
> 
> xserver-common_1.9.0-0ubuntu7.3_all.deb
> xserver-xorg_7.5+6ubuntu3_i386.deb
> xserver-xorg-core_1.9.0-0ubuntu7.3_i386.deb
> xserver-xorg-input-evdev_2.3.2-6ubuntu3.1_i386.deb
> xserver-xorg-input-mouse_1.5.0-2build1_i386.deb
> ...


Okay, I got it to work now! (sort of)

It was hanging before on one of the files from Dropbox, but now it appears to be working just fine. On the other hand, after installing and restarting, the computer will not boot. It is a VAIO X, so maybe it is a little different than other machines (I recall needing a special memmap value to install the poulsbo driver on Maverick)

Do you think there is something small that may have tripped up the EMGD driver, or do you think that PSB-GFX might be a better bet? My battery life dropped from 11 hours to 7 hours when I moved to Natty and PSB-GFX, but perhaps that was because the brightness keys would not work?

I have been enjoying Natty on my desktop, and it would be fun to have the same interface running on my laptop, but perhaps it isn't meant to be right now.

Thanks for your help!

----------


## lucazade

@mattrope

if you are able to make emgd (or iegd) fast as psb or psb-gfx or fbdev in 2D operations,
 i'm the first who would thank you. emgd takes 250sec to finish gtkperf test, 
the other drivers about 30sec (emgd with accel off takes 30sec), and beside gtkperf
everything feels slower using any gtk app, especially during scrolling (gtklistview).

This is the team
https://launchpad.net/~gma500
any help is welcome!

----------


## tista

> I'm afraid you might be slightly confused.  EXA and UXA are both acceleration architectures used to implement xrender type operations (blits, fills, etc.) using hardware acceleration appropriate for the platform.  For both EXA and UXA there's some common, generic frontend code that translates operations the X server wants to perform into operations a driver can provide; each driver provides hardware-specific backend implementations for the interface provided by the frontend (or optionally falls back to the default software implementation).  You can think of this as being somewhat similar to how OpenGL acceleration works --- Mesa provides a frontend for the OGL API, but every driver has a different backend that handles various operations in a way that makes sense for the targeted hardware.  EXA and UXA both aim to accelerate the same types of operations for the X server, but where they differ is primarily in how they approach memory management.  That difference wouldn't be the source of the performance problems you're seeing with EMGD's UXA (i.e., the choice between EXA and UXA isn't the issue here)...those problems are more likely to stem from the the way EMGD's UXA backend is trying to implement some specific (and frequent) operation.
> 
> You mentioned benchmarks of UXA vs EXA.  As far as I know, all of the benchmarks you're referring to are performed on the opensource xf86-video-intel driver.  Although their driver uses the same UXA frontend as EMGD, their backend is completely different due to the supporting completely different hardware, so any benefits and/or limitations of their UXA implementation will be completely different than the benefits/limitations of ours.
> 
> It might be a good idea to post about this 2D performance bottleneck when acceleration is turned on on the Intel EDC forums so that the relevant people at Intel are aware of the issue and can investigate it.  Can you give any more details about when exactly you see issues?  You mention "composited desktops;" I assume you're referring to xrender-based compositing (xcompmgr, xfce, matchbox, etc.) rather than OGL-based compositing (compiz, mutter, etc.)?


Thanks matt. :Wink: 
good to know about it...
I know PowerVR backends stays in backyard...
and yeah I assume xrender 2D compositing because DRI2 would be turned off when accel off so OpenGL compositor would never work.

Cheers.

----------


## tista

> Okay, I got it to work now! (sort of)
> 
> It was hanging before on one of the files from Dropbox, but now it appears to be working just fine. On the other hand, after installing and restarting, the computer will not boot. It is a VAIO X, so maybe it is a little different than other machines (I recall needing a special memmap value to install the poulsbo driver on Maverick)
> 
> Do you think there is something small that may have tripped up the EMGD driver, or do you think that PSB-GFX might be a better bet? My battery life dropped from 11 hours to 7 hours when I moved to Natty and PSB-GFX, but perhaps that was because the brightness keys would not work?
> 
> I have been enjoying Natty on my desktop, and it would be fun to have the same interface running on my laptop, but perhaps it isn't meant to be right now.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Hi singmajesty.  :Wink: 

happy working!
then, when you had failed to boot your VAIO X, at least you could not see any X but VT? or both? if VT still alive, we might solve X issues on emgd, but nothing appeared on screen, unfortunately I could not solve your issues...

and, yes. you're right. on Natty, our AtomZ processors sometimes goes "maximum frequency" to run and sticked. I also saw such issues on my VAIO P. yeah power management of CPU had failed to scaling frequency. :Sad:  so I added "granola for Linux" manually. it could help you to scaling and power saving pretty nice. so battery life had been affected by. additionally CPU temp would be decreased dramatically... oh forgot to mention, today granola had only improves Maverick or lower release, but don't worry about that. we could run it on Natty safely... in fact I run it on Natty.  :Wink:  you could see the packages on their site to install.

finally, our psb_gfx was still W.I.P, you know.
but it would be quite nice bet to see freakin" fast 2D performance!  :Wink: 

Cheers.

----------


## teamanx

Working link for lucid alternative pouslbo-config deb:
http://www.orpheussoft.com/DownLoad/...004um3_all.deb

----------


## tista

Hi all EMGDers.  :Wink: 

we had some news for it!
a few days ago, newer major version up to GOLD 1.6 had landed on MeeGo tree. so me and Luca ware going to port for us... yeah sounds cool ?!  :Wink: 

it had succeeded to run on Natty with .39 kernel. but GOLD 1.6 has the lack of compatibilities with 1.10 Xorg. so we still had to recommend "downgrading Xorg" meanwhile...

now me and Luca go on such works. hopefully we might open it on Maverick, too.  :Smile: 

when the situation had changed, I'm sure to let you guys know the progress.

Best Regards.

tista

----------


## m0dcm

Small question... What's the performance like with either the PSB or EMGD driver in Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Edition? Are there any issues?
Cheers....

----------


## tista

> Small question... What's the performance like with either the PSB or EMGD driver in Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Edition? Are there any issues?
> Cheers....


Hi Dave.

To be honest, I only had slightly use for Lucid, so I have few suggestions...
In general, PSB would provide much better performance on a lot of situations except for on Natty... So you should give a try to bet for PSB as 1st choice.

And then, PSB had been maintained for along time, Because the senior contributers had been hustling for it. So they fixed many issues on PSB, Now both the number of issues, the urgency of issues would be less than EMGD.

Cheers.

----------


## nachtfalter

Is there any improvement with EMGD 1.6? (fewer bugs or better performance?).
And how did you actually got it running? I just compiled the kernel module and installed the binaries but Xorg refuses to start with the 1.6 version. Are there any tricks in order to get it running?




> Hi all EMGDers. 
> 
> we had some news for it!
> a few days ago, newer major version up to GOLD 1.6 had landed on MeeGo tree. so me and Luca ware going to port for us... yeah sounds cool ?! 
> 
> it had succeeded to run on Natty with .39 kernel. but GOLD 1.6 has the lack of compatibilities with 1.10 Xorg. so we still had to recommend "downgrading Xorg" meanwhile...
> 
> now me and Luca go on such works. hopefully we might open it on Maverick, too. 
> 
> ...

----------


## tista

> Is there any improvement with EMGD 1.6? (fewer bugs or better performance?).
> And how did you actually got it running? I just compiled the kernel module and installed the binaries but Xorg refuses to start with the 1.6 version. Are there any tricks in order to get it running?


now I'm fixing some compilation errors on my branch.
see details in latest rev08.
I'm wiling to completely update all codes of emgd kernel modules for .39 kernel.
and also running test.

so wait and see.

*P.S:*
finally I've also failed to kick X up on GOLD 1.6.  :Sad: 
now I'm using latest my own branch for Natty & .39 kernel.
so does anyone had seen this bug?
https://bugs.meego.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15904
yes. it seems 1.6 has critical bug to boot screen and still unresolved...
Intel was really working on ???

damned. and I'm really tired.

----------


## lucazade

> now I'm fixing some compilation errors on my branch.
> see details in latest rev08.
> I'm wiling to completely update all codes of emgd kernel modules for .39 kernel.
> and also running test.
> 
> so wait and see.
> 
> *P.S:*
> finally I've also failed to kick X up on GOLD 1.6. 
> ...


Tista I believe this time we should wait a bit for something official and
have faith that Intel is working on it for us.
Without an opensource model of development we can't understand precisely 
on what they are working on and when, so we can have a false/wrong
perspective.. i'm confident this time they will surprise us.

Of course some official and clear communication about roadmap and timeline
from Intel would be nice and appreciated, we will see  :Smile: 

(today is the day of the wisdom!  :Smile:  )

----------


## tista

> Tista I believe this time we should wait a bit for something official and
> have faith that Intel is working on it for us.
> Without an opensource model of development we can't understand precisely 
> on what they are working on and when, so we can have a false/wrong
> perspective.. i'm confident this time they will surprise us.
> 
> Of course some official and clear communication about roadmap and timeline
> from Intel would be nice and appreciated, we will see 
> 
> (today is the day of the wisdom!  )


Luca. Yeah I wanna believe that, too.  :Wink: 
and then yes. today I had no luck!

Ciao.

----------


## Kristoffer Eriicson

v2.6.39-rc1-gma500 branch is updated and synced with all patches since 19th of april.
Current status is:
Working - Framebuffer
Working - 2D acceleration (2 of 3)
Working - External monitor support (at onboard resolution)

Not Working - 3D acceleration (software so far)
Not Working - Nondefault resolution (it clips the screen to adjust resolution)

All and all it works well.

kristoffer@Boggieman:~/work/kernel/gma500.git$ glxgears
290 frames in 5.0 seconds = 57.883 FPS
293 frames in 5.0 seconds = 58.495 FPS
295 frames in 5.0 seconds = 58.964 FPS
311 frames in 5.0 seconds = 62.015 FPS
286 frames in 5.0 seconds = 57.127 FPS
279 frames in 5.0 seconds = 55.798 FPS

repository at git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/kristoffer/linux-gma500.git
Branch v2.6.39-rc1-gma500

Once v2.6.39 is out I will merge all patches with that and continue updating that one.

----------


## lucazade

@Tista
this ppa contains libva 1.0.10 (in natty we have 1.0.8) which should work with emgd 1.6 and libs for meego 1.2
https://launchpad.net/~gcoutant/+archive/vaapi
I think we should copy into our ppa

@Kristoffer Eriicson
Thanks a lot for your work, simply amazing.

----------


## tista

> @Tista
> this ppa contains libva 1.0.10 (in natty we have 1.0.8) which should work with emgd 1.6 and libs for meego 1.2
> https://launchpad.net/~gcoutant/+archive/vaapi
> I think we should copy into our ppa
> 
> @Kristoffer Eriicson
> Thanks a lot for your work, simply amazing.


You fantasista!!
yeah we should port it into our testing PPA.
now we could prepare for GOLD 1.6 properly!!  :Smile: 

Ciao.

P.S:
oohh, god.
now here is 8:30 PM... but sadly I'm still in office alone... yeah exactly I'm working 13 hours over...
My boss would be killing me at all!!  :Wink: 
why boss had treated me like that? you know my daytime cody had been exposed...  but I know boss is also playing with iPhone... so the next would be my offence time. I believe the world keeps fair...  :Wink:

----------


## claven123

Do I follow the directions in post #1?  I tried reading all of the 3K+ post, but it's a bit hard.  I have a 1010 Dell Mini with the dreaded gma500 video card.  Is there anyway I can pull the parts from a Mini 10v and put them in the 1010?  I have one of each.

BTW, does ANY video player work in the 1010 to play .iso files?

Thanks,

Dennis

----------


## lucazade

> You fantasista!!
> yeah we should port it into our testing PPA.
> now we could prepare for GOLD 1.6 properly!! 
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> P.S:
> oohh, god.
> now here is 8:30 PM... but sadly I'm still in office alone... yeah exactly I'm working 13 hours over...
> ...


Are the .39 patches compatible with .38? Do we need 2 ppa for emgd or we can merge into one? what do you think?

13hours are tooooo much, it is unbelievable you're still awoken!  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

> Do I follow the directions in post #1?  I tried reading all of the 3K+ post, but it's a bit hard.  I have a 1010 Dell Mini with the dreaded gma500 video card.  Is there anyway I can pull the parts from a Mini 10v and put them in the 1010?  I have one of each.
> 
> BTW, does ANY video player work in the 1010 to play .iso files?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dennis


If you are using natty you can follow the instructions you find here:
https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd

about the .iso files (I imagine are dvd) you can try to mount the image by right clicking the files in Nautilus file manager and choose Mount.
Then from the media player choose that device you mounted.

----------


## claven123

Sadly, no I've not upgraded yet.  I sticking with 10.10 for a bit more.  So, then the directions in post #1 still apply?  I see something about a gma500/fix ppa?

Yes, they are DVD iso's.  I use them when I travel, instead of carrying around tons of DVD's.  I can "view" them in vlc, but it is so bad it's not worth using.  Movie Player chokes and errors out with connection issues etc...  gecko doesn't work.

Unless, naty has better support for this?  BTW, I can't get netbook 10.10 to run on the dell, so thinking naty won't either.  I followed the guide in the sticky and that didn't work.  

Thanks,

Dennis

----------


## tista

> Are the .39 patches compatible with .38? Do we need 2 ppa for emgd or we can merge into one? what do you think?
> 
> 13hours are tooooo much, it is unbelievable you're still awoken!


@Luca

unfortunately no...  :Sad:  but don't worry. it would be easy to dispatch .39 patchworks.  :Wink: 
may I make some dispatching patchworks?
I think the emgd-fix for Natty PPA could include both .38 and .39 dkms as each deb.
or could we manage the "auto-patching" system in our dkms to handle various releases of kernel from one dkms source?
I had contributed 2 types of patches. 1 is for .37 to .38. another is for .39 only. so I really wanna know which Ubuntu would employ for mainly on Natty... if they are willing to shift to .39, we should only prepare for .39, but if both ? oh I won't consider that... :Wink: 

now I'm home and going to take dinner and drink... yeah I hope I must be 1% awoken... :Smile: 

Ciao.

----------


## lucazade

> Sadly, no I've not upgraded yet.  I sticking with 10.10 for a bit more.  So, then the directions in post #1 still apply?  I see something about a gma500/fix ppa?
> 
> Yes, they are DVD iso's.  I use them when I travel, instead of carrying around tons of DVD's.  I can "view" them in vlc, but it is so bad it's not worth using.  Movie Player chokes and errors out with connection issues etc...  gecko doesn't work.
> 
> Unless, naty has better support for this?  BTW, I can't get netbook 10.10 to run on the dell, so thinking naty won't either.  I followed the guide in the sticky and that didn't work.  
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dennis


Ok, for maverick 10.10 you can use both PSB and EMGD (should work with dell mini)
for EMDG i gave you the link with infos.
for PSB take a look at this wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo

if you have any issues post here.

----------


## lucazade

> unfortunately no...  but don't worry. it would be easy to dispatch .39 patchworks. 
> may I make some dispatching patchworks?


ok, you know what to do, i'm not really inside these patches to be honest!




> I think the emgd-fix for Natty PPA could include both .38 and .39 dkms as each deb.
> or could we manage the "auto-patching" system in our dkms to handle various releases of kernel from one dkms source?


these could be a nice solution, unfortunately I don't have a great experience with dkms so don't know where to put hands!




> I had contributed 2 types of patches. 1 is for .37 to .38. another is for .39 only. so I really wanna know which Ubuntu would employ for mainly on Natty... if they are willing to shift to .39, we should only prepare for .39, but if both ? oh I won't consider that...


Natty will use .38
.39 is useful only for psx-gfx, not strictly necessary for emgd.





> now I'm home and going to take dinner and drink... yeah I hope I must be 1% awoken...


I was afraid you still were at work  :Smile:  
Ciao

----------


## tista

Alright Luca. :Wink: 

I'm on it.
so I would open new branch for .38 kernel by using latest GOLD 1.6 sources!
it would be easier for everyone who wants sources... :Wink: 

see tomorrow! 

P.S:
oh why tomorrow? you know now I'm posting this from my dream... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## claven123

> Ok, for maverick 10.10 you can use both PSB and EMGD (should work with dell mini)
> for EMDG i gave you the link with infos.
> for PSB take a look at this wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo
> 
> if you have any issues post here.



Ok, so I did go to the psb site you mention and did that.  However, I did not do the EMDG driver yet.  I will have to look into that.

For EMDG you mean this site:  https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd


BTW, do I still need to do the directions in post #1 about xorg file etc....?

Thanks,

Dennis

----------


## lucazade

> Ok, so I did go to the psb site you mention and did that.  However, I did not do the EMDG driver yet.  I will have to look into that.
> 
> For EMDG you mean this site:  https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd
> 
> 
> BTW, do I still need to do the directions in post #1 about xorg file etc....?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dennis


No, you don't need those tweaks in post #1 anymore.. are already intgrated in PSB drivers.

about EMGD I mean this script
wget dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/emgd/emgd-maverick.sh && sh ./emgd-maverick.sh

----------


## claven123

Ok, so I installed the drivers emgd.  I pasted that line in terminal and ran it.  I ended up in the config file xorg etc.. or where I was supposed to be.  I checked at the resolution was correct.  I then chose to exit, it asked if I wanted to save changes and I said no.  Was I supposed to say yes to this?  If so, can I have the settings that I'm supposed to have.

I'm still not able to view movies in any player.  I even tried to mount them with gmountiso, didn't work.

With the movie player I getr disconnection errors and pa_stream_cork(): connection terminated errors.

With vlc I get crap sound then clear sound, but blank screen.  Where before I could at least see the picture.  However, it doesn't make the entire computer slow, as before.

Any ideas?  Do I need the other driver psb-gfx?

Turn on or off compositing..

?

D

----------


## lucazade

> Ok, so I installed the drivers emgd.  I pasted that line in terminal and ran it.  I ended up in the config file xorg etc.. or where I was supposed to be.  I checked at the resolution was correct.  I then chose to exit, it asked if I wanted to save changes and I said no.  Was I supposed to say yes to this?  If so, can I have the settings that I'm supposed to have.
> 
> I'm still not able to view movies in any player.  I even tried to mount them with gmountiso, didn't work.
> 
> With the movie player I getr disconnection errors and pa_stream_cork(): connection terminated errors.
> 
> With vlc I get crap sound then clear sound, but blank screen.  Where before I could at least see the picture.  However, it doesn't make the entire computer slow, as before.
> 
> Any ideas?  Do I need the other driver psb-gfx?
> ...


In xorg.conf editor you saw if the resolution was correct there was no need to save.

It is a new installation? Did You install other drivers before on it?
then paste /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/Xorg.0.log

Tuning off composite could speed up a bit but nothing special and psb-gfx is not ready for primetime, especially about video.

anyway paste those files and give them a look

----------


## claven123

Yes new install, dual boot ubuntu 10.10

just the psb 2d and 3d and then the emgd, and per previo0us post.

dmesg



```
[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset
[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu
[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.35-22-generic (buildd@rothera) (gcc version 4.4.5 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.4.4-14ubuntu4) ) #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:34:50 UTC 2010 (Ubuntu 2.6.35-22.33-generic 2.6.35.4)
[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000097000 (usable)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000097000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000d0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003f6b0000 (usable)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003f6b0000 - 000000003f6c0000 (ACPI data)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003f6c0000 - 000000003f6c3000 (ACPI NVS)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003f6c3000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
[    0.000000] e820 remove range: 0000000038000000 - ffffffffffffffff (usable)
[    0.000000] Notice: NX (Execute Disable) protection cannot be enabled: non-PAE kernel!
[    0.000000] user-defined physical RAM map:
[    0.000000]  user: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000097000 (usable)
[    0.000000]  user: 0000000000097000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  user: 00000000000d0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  user: 0000000000100000 - 0000000038000000 (usable)
[    0.000000]  user: 000000003f6b0000 - 000000003f6c0000 (ACPI data)
[    0.000000]  user: 000000003f6c0000 - 000000003f6c3000 (ACPI NVS)
[    0.000000]  user: 000000003f6c3000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  user: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  user: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  user: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  user: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  user: 00000000ffb80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
[    0.000000] DMI present.
[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000001000 (usable) ==> (reserved)
[    0.000000] e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)
[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x38000 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000
[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable
[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:
[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back
[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable
[    0.000000]   C0000-CFFFF write-protect
[    0.000000]   D0000-DFFFF uncachable
[    0.000000]   E0000-FFFFF write-protect
[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:
[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask 0C0000000 write-back
[    0.000000]   1 base 03F700000 mask 0FFF00000 uncachable
[    0.000000]   2 base 03F800000 mask 0FF800000 uncachable
[    0.000000]   3 disabled
[    0.000000]   4 disabled
[    0.000000]   5 disabled
[    0.000000]   6 disabled
[    0.000000]   7 disabled
[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106
[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000002000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)
[    0.000000] Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption
[    0.000000] modified physical RAM map:
[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000001000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000001000 - 0000000000002000 (usable)
[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000002000 - 0000000000010000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000010000 - 0000000000097000 (usable)
[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000097000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000000d0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000100000 - 0000000038000000 (usable)
[    0.000000]  modified: 000000003f6b0000 - 000000003f6c0000 (ACPI data)
[    0.000000]  modified: 000000003f6c0000 - 000000003f6c3000 (ACPI NVS)
[    0.000000]  modified: 000000003f6c3000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000ffb80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 00c00000
[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [c00f7db0] f7db0
[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000377fe000
[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 0000400000 page 4k
[    0.000000]  0000400000 - 0037400000 page 2M
[    0.000000]  0037400000 - 00377fe000 page 4k
[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 377fe000 @ 15000-1a000
[    0.000000] RAMDISK: 2eab4000 - 2f944000
[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000f7d20 00024 (v02 DELL  )
[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 3f6bb109 00074 (v01 DELL    CL09    06040000  LTP 00000000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 3f6bfbca 000F4 (v03 DELL   M09      06040000 INTC 00000032)
[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 3f6bc036 03B20 (v01 DELL    M09     06040000 INTL 20060608)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 3f6c2fc0 00040
[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 3f6bfcbe 00038 (v01 DELL   M09      06040000 INTC 00000032)
[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 3f6bfcf6 0003C (v01 DELL   M09      06040000 INTC 00000032)
[    0.000000] ACPI: TCPA 3f6bfd32 00032 (v01 PTLTD  CALISTGA 06040000  PTL 00000001)
[    0.000000] ACPI: TMOR 3f6bfd64 00026 (v01 DELL   M09      06040000 PTL  00000003)
[    0.000000] ACPI: OSFR 3f6bfd8a 00070 (v01 DELL   M09      06040000 ASL  00000061)
[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 3f6bfdfa 00068 (v01 DELL   M09      06040000  LTP 00000000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT 3f6bfe62 00028 (v01 DELL   M09      06040000  LTP 00000001)
[    0.000000] ACPI: SLIC 3f6bfe8a 00176 (v01 DELL    CL09    06040000  LTP 00000000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 3f6bb17d 004DC (v02  DELL     CpuPm 00003000 INTL 20050624)
[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
[    0.000000] 8MB HIGHMEM available.
[    0.000000] 887MB LOWMEM available.
[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 377fe000
[    0.000000]   low ram: 0 - 377fe000
[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:
[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000001 -> 0x00001000
[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x000377fe
[    0.000000]   HighMem  0x000377fe -> 0x00038000
[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node
[    0.000000] early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges
[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000001 -> 0x00000002
[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x00000097
[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x00038000
[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 229256
[    0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c07ffd40, node_mem_map c1001020
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3944 pages, LIFO batch:0
[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1744 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 221486 pages, LIFO batch:31
[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 17 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 2033 pages, LIFO batch:0
[    0.000000] Using APIC driver default
[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008
[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])
[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 high edge)
[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.
[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000
[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs
[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 40
[    0.000000] early_res array is doubled to 64 at [16000 - 167ff]
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 0000000000002000 - 0000000000010000
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 0000000000097000 - 00000000000a0000
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000d0000
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000d0000 - 0000000000100000
[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 40000000:a0000000)
[    0.000000] Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware
[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1
[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 14 pages/cpu @c1800000 s36416 r0 d20928 u2097152
[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s36416 r0 d20928 u2097152 alloc=1*4194304
[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 
[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 227463
[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic root=UUID=c2bb15bd-b62e-48a9-ac52-5819ec7f3984 ro acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_skip_timer nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1366x768-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap pci=nocrs mem=896mb quiet splash
[    0.000000] ACPI: Added _OSI(Linux)
[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.
[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.
[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0
[    0.000000] allocated 4587500 bytes of page_cgroup
[    0.000000] please try 'cgroup_disable=memory' option if you don't want memory cgroups
[    0.000000] Subtract (52 early reservations)
[    0.000000]   #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]   EX TRAMPOLINE
[    0.000000]   #2 [0000100000 - 00009a0adc]   TEXT DATA BSS
[    0.000000]   #3 [002eab4000 - 002f944000]         RAMDISK
[    0.000000]   #4 [00009a1000 - 00009a4154]             BRK
[    0.000000]   #5 [00000f7dc0 - 0000100000]   BIOS reserved
[    0.000000]   #6 [00000f7db0 - 00000f7dc0]    MP-table mpf
[    0.000000]   #7 [0000097000 - 0000097471]   BIOS reserved
[    0.000000]   #8 [0000097591 - 00000f7db0]   BIOS reserved
[    0.000000]   #9 [0000097471 - 0000097591]    MP-table mpc
[    0.000000]   #10 [0000010000 - 0000011000]      TRAMPOLINE
[    0.000000]   #11 [0000011000 - 0000015000]     ACPI WAKEUP
[    0.000000]   #12 [0000015000 - 0000016000]         PGTABLE
[    0.000000]   #13 [0001000000 - 0001001000]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #14 [0001001000 - 0001701000]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #15 [0001701000 - 0001701004]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #16 [0001701040 - 0001701100]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #17 [0001701100 - 0001701154]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #18 [0001701180 - 0001704180]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #19 [0001704180 - 0001704184]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #20 [00017041c0 - 0001704220]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #21 [0001704240 - 0001704265]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #22 [0001704280 - 00017042a7]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #23 [00017042c0 - 0001704464]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #24 [0001704480 - 00017044c0]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #25 [00017044c0 - 0001704500]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #26 [0001704500 - 0001704540]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #27 [0001704540 - 0001704580]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #28 [0001704580 - 00017045c0]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #29 [00017045c0 - 0001704600]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #30 [0001704600 - 0001704640]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #31 [0001704640 - 0001704680]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #32 [0001704680 - 00017046c0]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #33 [00017046c0 - 0001704700]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #34 [0001704700 - 0001704740]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #35 [0001704740 - 0001704780]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #36 [0001704780 - 0001704790]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #37 [00017047c0 - 00017047d0]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #38 [0001704800 - 00017048f7]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #39 [0001704900 - 00017049f7]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #40 [0001800000 - 000180e000]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #41 [0001a00000 - 0001a0e000]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #42 [0001706a00 - 0001706a04]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #43 [0001706a40 - 0001706a44]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #44 [0001706a80 - 0001706a88]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #45 [0001706ac0 - 0001706ac8]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #46 [0001706b00 - 0001706ba8]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #47 [0001706bc0 - 0001706c28]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #48 [0001706c40 - 000170ac40]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #49 [000170ac40 - 000178ac40]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #50 [000178ac40 - 00017cac40]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000]   #51 [0001a0e000 - 0001e6dfec]         BOOTMEM
[    0.000000] Initializing HighMem for node 0 (000377fe:00038000)
[    0.000000] Memory: 880664k/917504k available (4928k kernel code, 36360k reserved, 2336k data, 684k init, 8200k highmem)
[    0.000000] virtual kernel memory layout:
[    0.000000]     fixmap  : 0xfff16000 - 0xfffff000   ( 932 kB)
[    0.000000]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)
[    0.000000]     vmalloc : 0xf7ffe000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 120 MB)
[    0.000000]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf77fe000   ( 887 MB)
[    0.000000]       .init : 0xc0819000 - 0xc08c4000   ( 684 kB)
[    0.000000]       .data : 0xc05d029e - 0xc0818668   (2336 kB)
[    0.000000]       .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc05d029e   (4928 kB)
[    0.000000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.
[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1
[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.
[    0.000000]     RCU dyntick-idle grace-period acceleration is enabled.
[    0.000000]     RCU-based detection of stalled CPUs is disabled.
[    0.000000]     Verbose stalled-CPUs detection is disabled.
[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:2304 nr_irqs:512
[    0.000000] Extended CMOS year: 2000
[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled
[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered
[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT
[    0.000000] Detected 1596.220 MHz processor.
[    0.004008] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3192.44 BogoMIPS (lpj=6384880)
[    0.004020] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301
[    0.004060] Security Framework initialized
[    0.004098] AppArmor: AppArmor initialized
[    0.004103] Yama: becoming mindful.
[    0.004224] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
[    0.004470] Initializing cgroup subsys ns
[    0.004481] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct
[    0.004491] Initializing cgroup subsys memory
[    0.004509] Initializing cgroup subsys devices
[    0.004515] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer
[    0.004521] Initializing cgroup subsys net_cls
[    0.004572] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0
[    0.004577] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0
[    0.004583] mce: CPU supports 5 MCE banks
[    0.004597] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)
[    0.004606] using mwait in idle threads.
[    0.004620] Performance Events: PEBS fmt0+, Atom events, Intel PMU driver.
[    0.004640] ... version:                3
[    0.004644] ... bit width:              40
[    0.004649] ... generic registers:      2
[    0.004654] ... value mask:             000000ffffffffff
[    0.004659] ... max period:             000000007fffffff
[    0.004664] ... fixed-purpose events:   3
[    0.004669] ... event mask:             0000000700000003
[    0.009821] ACPI: Core revision 20100428
[    0.020020] ftrace: converting mcount calls to 0f 1f 44 00 00
[    0.020033] ftrace: allocating 21758 entries in 43 pages
[    0.024119] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs
[    0.024452] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1
[    0.065325] CPU0: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU Z530   @ 1.60GHz stepping 02
[    0.068000] Booting Node   0, Processors  #1 Ok.
[    0.008000] Initializing CPU#1
[    0.156033] Brought up 2 CPUs
[    0.156043] Total of 2 processors activated (6384.38 BogoMIPS).
[    0.156410] devtmpfs: initialized
[    0.158498] regulator: core version 0.5
[    0.158536] Time: 11:54:37  Date: 04/26/11
[    0.158632] NET: Registered protocol family 16
[    0.160204] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...
[    0.160399] EISA bus registered
[    0.160426] ACPI: bus type pci registered
[    0.160643] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)
[    0.160656] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] reserved in E820
[    0.160662] PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space
[    0.160669] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access
[    0.165030] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0
[    0.168520] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT
[    0.171920] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code
[    0.177216] ACPI: SSDT 3f6bbd1d 00245 (v02  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20050624)
[    0.178159] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
[    0.178170] ACPI: SSDT (null) 00245 (v02  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20050624)
[    0.178905] ACPI: SSDT 3f6bb659 0063F (v02  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20050624)
[    0.179787] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
[    0.179798] ACPI: SSDT (null) 0063F (v02  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20050624)
[    0.180921] ACPI: SSDT 3f6bbf62 000D4 (v02  PmRef  Cpu1Ist 00003000 INTL 20050624)
[    0.181834] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
[    0.181846] ACPI: SSDT (null) 000D4 (v02  PmRef  Cpu1Ist 00003000 INTL 20050624)
[    0.182248] ACPI: SSDT 3f6bbc98 00085 (v02  PmRef  Cpu1Cst 00003000 INTL 20050624)
[    0.183124] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
[    0.183135] ACPI: SSDT (null) 00085 (v02  PmRef  Cpu1Cst 00003000 INTL 20050624)
[    0.185581] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
[    0.185581] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)
[    0.185581] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
[    0.237670] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0xd, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62
[    0.238308] ACPI: No dock devices found.
[    0.238322] PCI: Ignoring host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=use_crs" and report a bug
[    0.239017] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])
[    0.240244] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (ignored)
[    0.240256] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (ignored)
[    0.240266] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (ignored)
[    0.240275] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff] (ignored)
[    0.240284] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000e0000-0x000effff] (ignored)
[    0.240294] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000f0000-0x000fffff] (ignored)
[    0.240303] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x3f800000-0x3fffffff] (ignored)
[    0.240312] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x40000000-0xfebfffff] (ignored)
[    0.240455] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10: [mem 0xd8100000-0xd817ffff]
[    0.240470] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 14: [io  0x1800-0x1807]
[    0.240484] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18: [mem 0xd0000000-0xd7ffffff]
[    0.240500] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xd8380000-0xd839ffff]
[    0.240644] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0xd83a0000-0xd83a3fff 64bit]
[    0.240703] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot
[    0.240713] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled
[    0.240806] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold
[    0.240816] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled
[    0.240909] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold
[    0.240919] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled
[    0.240988] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20: [io  0x1820-0x183f]
[    0.241059] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20: [io  0x1840-0x185f]
[    0.241130] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20: [io  0x1860-0x187f]
[    0.241214] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10: [mem 0xd83a4000-0xd83a43ff]
[    0.241311] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold
[    0.241324] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled
[    0.241463] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 20: [io  0x1810-0x181f]
[    0.241598] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10: [io  0x2000-0x20ff]
[    0.241630] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 18: [mem 0xd8410000-0xd8410fff 64bit pref]
[    0.241655] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 20: [mem 0xd8400000-0xd840ffff 64bit pref]
[    0.241672] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0001ffff pref]
[    0.241729] pci 0000:02:00.0: supports D1 D2
[    0.241737] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold
[    0.241748] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# disabled
[    0.248071] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]
[    0.248087] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]
[    0.248099] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)
[    0.248111] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd8400000-0xd84fffff pref]
[    0.248237] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xd8000000-0xd8003fff 64bit]
[    0.248339] pci 0000:03:00.0: supports D1 D2
[    0.248347] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold
[    0.248358] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# disabled
[    0.256072] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]
[    0.256086] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)
[    0.256101] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xd8000000-0xd80fffff]
[    0.256113] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)
[    0.256140] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0
[    0.256165] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
[    0.256687] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]
[    0.256939] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]
[    0.269408] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 5 6 *7 10 12 14 15)
[    0.269674] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)
[    0.269948] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 *3 5 6 7 10 12 14 15)
[    0.270206] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 *5 6 7 11 12 14 15)
[    0.270463] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
[    0.270727] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)
[    0.270991] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 5 6 7 *10 12 14 15)
[    0.271251] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10
[    0.271385] HEST: Table is not found!
[    0.271675] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none
[    0.271701] vgaarb: loaded
[    0.272294] SCSI subsystem initialized
[    0.272548] libata version 3.00 loaded.
[    0.272800] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
[    0.272853] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
[    0.272958] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
[    0.273464] ACPI: WMI: Mapper loaded
[    0.273471] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
[    0.273482] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes
[    0.273601] reserve RAM buffer: 0000000000002000 - 000000000000ffff 
[    0.273610] reserve RAM buffer: 0000000000097000 - 000000000009ffff 
[    0.273939] NetLabel: Initializing
[    0.273947] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128
[    0.273952] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4
[    0.273989] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default
[    0.274114] HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer
[    0.274128] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0
[    0.274143] hpet0: 3 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter
[    0.284098] Switching to clocksource tsc
[    0.313668] AppArmor: AppArmor Filesystem Enabled
[    0.313723] pnp: PnP ACPI init
[    0.313781] ACPI: bus type pnp registered
[    0.336364] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices
[    0.336372] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered
[    0.336383] PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP
[    0.336429] system 00:01: [mem 0xfd000000-0xfd003fff] has been reserved
[    0.336440] system 00:01: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved
[    0.336450] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed3ffff] could not be reserved
[    0.336461] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff] has been reserved
[    0.336471] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed4bfff] has been reserved
[    0.336493] system 00:04: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff] has been reserved
[    0.336514] system 00:06: [io  0x0680-0x069f] has been reserved
[    0.336525] system 00:06: [io  0x8080] has been reserved
[    0.336535] system 00:06: [io  0x1000-0x107f] has been reserved
[    0.336545] system 00:06: [io  0x1180-0x11bf] has been reserved
[    0.336555] system 00:06: [io  0x1640-0x164f] has been reserved
[    0.336565] system 00:06: [io  0x0374-0x0375] has been reserved
[    0.336575] system 00:06: [io  0x03f4-0x03f5] has been reserved
[    0.377205] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 14: assigned [mem 0x40000000-0x403fffff]
[    0.377223] pci 0000:00:1c.1: BAR 15: assigned [mem 0x40400000-0x405fffff pref]
[    0.377236] pci 0000:00:1c.1: BAR 13: assigned [io  0x3000-0x3fff]
[    0.377248] pci 0000:02:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xd8420000-0xd843ffff pref]
[    0.377258] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]
[    0.377268] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]
[    0.377281] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x40000000-0x403fffff]
[    0.377292] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd8400000-0xd84fffff pref]
[    0.377306] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]
[    0.377315] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0x3000-0x3fff]
[    0.377327] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xd8000000-0xd80fffff]
[    0.377338] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0x40400000-0x405fffff pref]
[    0.377385]   alloc irq_desc for 17 on node -1
[    0.377392]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1
[    0.377413] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[    0.377426] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.377445]   alloc irq_desc for 16 on node -1
[    0.377451]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1
[    0.377463] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[    0.377473] pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.377484] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 [io  0x0000-0xffff]
[    0.377493] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff]
[    0.377502] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]
[    0.377510] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0x40000000-0x403fffff]
[    0.377519] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xd8400000-0xd84fffff pref]
[    0.377528] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0x3000-0x3fff]
[    0.377536] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xd8000000-0xd80fffff]
[    0.377545] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0x40400000-0x405fffff pref]
[    0.377660] NET: Registered protocol family 2
[    0.377866] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[    0.378774] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
[    0.380218] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
[    0.381086] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
[    0.381099] TCP reno registered
[    0.381115] UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
[    0.381150] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
[    0.381463] NET: Registered protocol family 1
[    0.381517] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device
[    0.381714] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64
[    0.381791] Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1
[    0.382446] cpufreq-nforce2: No nForce2 chipset.
[    0.382564] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds
[    0.383070] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
[    0.383101] type=2000 audit(1303818877.376:1): initialized
[    0.407045] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages
[    0.407064] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages
[    0.413905] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2
[    0.414139] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
[    0.416378] fuse init (API version 7.14)
[    0.416728] msgmni has been set to 1704
[    0.417716] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)
[    0.417726] io scheduler noop registered
[    0.417733] io scheduler deadline registered
[    0.417789] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
[    0.418106] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.418310] pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.418575] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
[    0.418803] pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Driver version: 0.4
[    0.419121] intel_idle: MWAIT substates: 0x3020220
[    0.419128] intel_idle: v0.4 model 0x1C
[    0.419134] intel_idle: lapic_timer_reliable_states 0x6
[    0.419152] Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle states deeper than C2
[    0.419839] ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (off-line)
[    0.420112] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0
[    0.420213] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]
[    0.420382] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1
[    0.420403] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]
[    0.420605] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2
[    0.420618] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]
[    0.420631] ACPI Error: Could not enable PowerButton event (20100428/evxfevnt-205)
[    0.420646] ACPI Warning: Could not enable fixed event 0x2 (20100428/evxface-146)
[    0.420728] Switching to clocksource hpet
[    0.441254] button: probe of LNXPWRBN:00 failed with error -22
[    0.441828] ACPI: acpi_idle yielding to intel_idle
[    0.465756] ERST: Table is not found!
[    0.466504] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
[    0.471493] brd: module loaded
[    0.473646] loop: module loaded
[    0.474510] pata_acpi 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.475825] Fixed MDIO Bus: probed
[    0.475970] PPP generic driver version 2.4.2
[    0.476153] tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6
[    0.476160] tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>
[    0.476445] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver
[    0.476509]   alloc irq_desc for 21 on node -1
[    0.476516]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1
[    0.476536] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT D -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
[    0.476581] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.476591] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller
[    0.476709] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
[    0.476785] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1
[    0.480694] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 64 is not supported
[    0.480754] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 21, io mem 0xd83a4000
[    0.484767] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
[    0.568588] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00
[    0.569055] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    0.569076] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
[    0.569288] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver
[    0.569340] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver
[    0.569437]   alloc irq_desc for 23 on node -1
[    0.569444]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1
[    0.569463] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
[    0.569482] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.569491] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller
[    0.569628] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
[    0.569698] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x00001820
[    0.570079] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    0.570093] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[    0.570233]   alloc irq_desc for 19 on node -1
[    0.570239]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1
[    0.570253] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
[    0.570268] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.570276] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller
[    0.570390] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
[    0.570447] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00001840
[    0.570791] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    0.570805] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[    0.570942]   alloc irq_desc for 18 on node -1
[    0.570948]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1
[    0.570962] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
[    0.570976] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.570985] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller
[    0.571096] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4
[    0.571152] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00001860
[    0.571503] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    0.571516] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[    0.571812] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12
[    0.611567] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[    0.611591] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[    0.620593] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
[    0.620937] rtc_cmos 00:07: RTC can wake from S4
[    0.621068] rtc_cmos 00:07: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0
[    0.621114] rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs
[    0.621521] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3
[    0.646158] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3
[    0.668625] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.17.0-ioctl (2010-03-05) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com
[    0.676433] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)
[    0.760661] device-mapper: multipath: version 1.1.1 loaded
[    0.760673] device-mapper: multipath round-robin: version 1.0.0 loaded
[    0.796501] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0
[    0.796520] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1
[    0.796530] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 2
[    0.796538] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 3
[    0.796576] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 8
[    0.796582] EISA: Detected 0 cards.
[    0.839838] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found
[    0.840439] cpuidle: using governor ladder
[    0.840894] cpuidle: using governor menu
[    0.841898] TCP cubic registered
[    0.842428] NET: Registered protocol family 10
[    0.843586] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
[    0.844322] NET: Registered protocol family 17
[    0.845999] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode
[    0.846325] PM: Resume from disk failed.
[    0.846357] registered taskstats version 1
[    0.846803]   Magic number: 7:996:934
[    0.846961] rtc_cmos 00:07: setting system clock to 2011-04-26 11:54:38 UTC (1303818878)
[    0.846972] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found
[    0.846978] EDD information not available.
[    0.880098] usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
[    1.066424] Freeing initrd memory: 14912k freed
[    1.089182] Freeing unused kernel memory: 684k freed
[    1.090209] Write protecting the kernel text: 4932k
[    1.090284] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 1976k
[    1.135331] udev[79]: starting version 163
[    1.172158] usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
[    1.380255] pata_sch 0000:00:1f.1: version 0.2
[    1.380351] pata_sch 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    1.386698] uvesafb: Intel Corporation, Intel(r)Poulsbo Graphics Controller, Hardware Version 0.0, OEM: Intel(r)Poulsbo Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS, VBE v3.0
[    1.405448] scsi0 : pata_sch
[    1.420217] uvesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers
[    1.464215] scsi1 : pata_sch
[    1.465418] ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x1810 irq 14
[    1.465430] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x1818 irq 15
[    1.529888] uvesafb: monitor limits: vf = 59 Hz, hf = 47 kHz, clk = 72 MHz
[    1.535780] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded
[    1.535839] r8169 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[    1.535917] r8169 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    1.535981]   alloc irq_desc for 40 on node -1
[    1.535989]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1
[    1.536108] r8169 0000:02:00.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X
[    1.537710] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: RTL8102e at 0xf809c000, 00:24:e8:f8:e2:96, XID 04c00000 IRQ 40
[    1.540462] uvesafb: scrolling: redraw
[    1.543663] mtrr: type mismatch for 3f800000,400000 old: write-back new: write-combining
[    1.543679] mtrr: type mismatch for 3f800000,200000 old: write-back new: write-combining
[    1.543691] mtrr: type mismatch for 3f800000,100000 old: write-back new: write-combining
[    1.543703] mtrr: type mismatch for 3f800000,80000 old: write-back new: write-combining
[    1.543715] mtrr: type mismatch for 3f800000,40000 old: write-back new: write-combining
[    1.543727] mtrr: type mismatch for 3f800000,20000 old: write-back new: write-combining
[    1.543739] mtrr: type mismatch for 3f800000,10000 old: write-back new: write-combining
[    1.543750] mtrr: type mismatch for 3f800000,8000 old: write-back new: write-combining
[    1.543763] mtrr: type mismatch for 3f800000,4000 old: write-back new: write-combining
[    1.543775] mtrr: type mismatch for 3f800000,2000 old: write-back new: write-combining
[    1.543787] mtrr: type mismatch for 3f800000,1000 old: write-back new: write-combining
[    1.612087] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
[    1.613298] scsi2 : usb-storage 1-7:1.0
[    1.615644] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage
[    1.615657] USB Mass Storage support registered.
[    1.631649] ata1.00: ATA-8: SAMSUNG HM160HI, HH100-15, max UDMA7
[    1.631667] ata1.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)
[    1.647541] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100
[    1.648521] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HM160HI  HH10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[    1.651325] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
[    1.652014] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte logical blocks: (160 GB/149 GiB)
[    1.654849] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
[    1.654879] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    1.655249] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    1.657070]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 >
[    1.767286] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
[    2.024474] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48
[    2.055708] uvesafb: framebuffer at 0x3f800000, mapped to 0xf8100000, using 6144k, total 8000k
[    2.055714] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device
[    2.618538] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic- Multi-Card       1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS
[    2.620099] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0
[    2.626134] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
[    3.243494] EXT4-fs (sda5): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
[   13.310004] udev[369]: starting version 163
[   13.383404] Adding 2976764k swap on /dev/sda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2976764k 
[   13.722593] ACPI: resource (null) [io  0x1180-0x11bf] conflicts with ACPI region GPI0 [??? 0x00001180-0x000011bf flags 0x30]
[   13.722606] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver
[   13.722672] lpc_sch: probe of 0000:00:1f.0 failed with error -16
[   13.761059] lp: driver loaded but no devices found
[   13.894898] lib80211: common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers
[   13.894909] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'
[   14.107515] EXT4-fs (sda5): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
[   14.164523] wl: module license 'MIXED/Proprietary' taints kernel.
[   14.164535] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint
[   14.300076] Linux video capture interface: v2.00
[   14.305434] dcdbas dcdbas: Dell Systems Management Base Driver (version 5.6.0-3.2)
[   14.362683] compal-laptop: Identified laptop model 'Dell Mini 10'.
[   14.391300] wl 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[   14.391318] wl 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   14.403228] compal-laptop: driver 0.2.6 successfully loaded.
[   14.423559] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device Integrated Webcam (0c45:63e3)
[   14.440884] dell-laptop: Blacklisted hardware detected - not enabling rfkill
[   14.449365] input: Integrated Webcam as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-6/1-6:1.0/input/input4
[   14.449582] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo
[   14.449590] USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)
[   14.453631] type=1400 audit(1303833292.102:2): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/sbin/dhclient3" pid=620 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   14.454530] type=1400 audit(1303833292.102:3): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action" pid=620 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   14.455051] type=1400 audit(1303833292.102:4): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/connman/scripts/dhclient-script" pid=620 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   14.584348] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'
[   14.584698] eth1: Broadcom BCM4315 802.11 Hybrid Wireless Controller 5.60.48.36 
[   14.599159] psmouse serio1: ID: 10 00 64
[   14.793586] elantech: assuming hardware version 2, firmware version 2.8.1
[   14.864912] elantech: Synaptics capabilities query result 0x08, 0x13, 0x0d.
[   15.076745] input: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input5
[   15.131477]   alloc irq_desc for 22 on node -1
[   15.131487]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1
[   15.131508] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
[   15.131844] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   15.215049] hda_codec: ALC269: BIOS auto-probing.
[   15.487903] type=1400 audit(1303833293.134:5): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/sbin/dhclient3" pid=876 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   15.488887] type=1400 audit(1303833293.138:6): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action" pid=876 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   15.489414] type=1400 audit(1303833293.138:7): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/lib/connman/scripts/dhclient-script" pid=876 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   15.529019] type=1400 audit(1303833293.178:8): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf" pid=879 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   15.530069] type=1400 audit(1303833293.178:9): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/bin/evince" pid=877 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   15.530222] type=1400 audit(1303833293.178:10): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/sbin/cupsd" pid=879 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   15.537094] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: link down
[   15.538222] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
[   15.539663] type=1400 audit(1303833293.186:11): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/sbin/tcpdump" pid=881 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   15.546374] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
```



xorg.0.log



```
[    15.996] 
X.Org X Server 1.9.0
Release Date: 2010-08-20
[    15.996] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[    15.996] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-27-server i686 Ubuntu
[    16.002] Current Operating System: Linux dennisLT-Inspiron-white 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:34:50 UTC 2010 i686
[    16.002] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic root=UUID=c2bb15bd-b62e-48a9-ac52-5819ec7f3984 ro acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_skip_timer nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1366x768-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap pci=nocrs mem=896mb quiet splash
[    16.002] Build Date: 16 September 2010  05:39:22PM
[    16.002] xorg-server 2:1.9.0-0ubuntu7 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support) 
[    16.002] Current version of pixman: 0.18.4
[    16.003]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[    16.003] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[    16.003] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Apr 26 11:54:53 2011
[    16.004] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
[    16.004] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[    16.023] (==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"
[    16.023] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[    16.023] (**) |   |-->Monitor "LVDS"
[    16.024] (**) |   |-->Device "Intel_IEGD-0"
[    16.024] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    16.024] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    16.024] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
[    16.024]     Entry deleted from font path.
[    16.025] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
    /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
    built-ins
[    16.025] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
[    16.025] (WW) Ignoring unrecognized extension "composite"
[    16.025] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[    16.025] (II) Loader magic: 0x81f8e00
[    16.025] (II) Module ABI versions:
[    16.025]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[    16.025]     X.Org Video Driver: 8.0
[    16.025]     X.Org XInput driver : 11.0
[    16.025]     X.Org Server Extension : 4.0
[    16.029] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:8108:1028:02c6 rev 7, Mem @ 0xd8100000/524288, 0xd0000000/134217728, 0xd8380000/131072, I/O @ 0x00001800/8
[    16.030] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
[    16.030] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"
[    16.049] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
[    16.049] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    16.049]     compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0
[    16.050]     Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[    16.050]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[    16.050] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
[    16.050] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
[    16.050] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
[    16.050] (II) Loading extension DPMS
[    16.050] (II) Loading extension XVideo
[    16.050] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
[    16.050] (II) Loading extension X-Resource
[    16.050] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"
[    16.051] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
[    16.052] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    16.052]     compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0
[    16.052]     Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[    16.052]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[    16.052] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
[    16.052] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    16.058] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[    16.058] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    16.058]     compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0
[    16.059]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[    16.059] (==) AIGLX enabled
[    16.059] (II) Loading extension GLX
[    16.059] (II) LoadModule: "record"
[    16.060] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
[    16.061] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    16.061]     compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.13.0
[    16.061]     Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[    16.061]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[    16.061] (II) Loading extension RECORD
[    16.061] (II) LoadModule: "dri"
[    16.073] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
[    16.149] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    16.149]     compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0
[    16.149]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[    16.149] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
[    16.149] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[    16.151] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
[    16.151] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    16.151]     compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.2.0
[    16.151]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[    16.152] (II) Loading extension DRI2
[    16.152] (II) LoadModule: "emgd"
[    16.152] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/emgd_drv.so
[    16.331] (II) Module emgd: vendor="Intel(R) Corporation"
[    16.331]     compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.5.1816
[    16.331]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    16.331]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0
[    16.331] (II) EMGD: Intel(R) Embedded Media and Graphics Driver version 1.5.1816 for:
    Intel US15W Class
[    16.331] (++) using VT number 7

[    16.332] (==) EMGD(0): RGB weight 888
[    16.332] (==) EMGD(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[    16.332] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    16.341] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)
[    16.349] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)
[    16.349] drmOpenDevice: Open failed
[    16.953] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:00:00:00
[    16.954] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    16.954] drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)
[    16.954] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9
[    16.954] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[    16.954] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1
[    16.954] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    16.954] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    16.954] drmOpenDevice: Open failed
[    16.954] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
[    16.955] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2
[    16.955] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    16.955] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    16.955] drmOpenDevice: Open failed
[    16.955] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
[    16.955] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3
[    16.955] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    16.955] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    16.955] drmOpenDevice: Open failed
[    16.955] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
[    16.955] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4
[    16.955] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    16.956] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    16.956] drmOpenDevice: Open failed
[    16.956] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
[    16.956] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5
[    16.956] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    16.956] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    16.956] drmOpenDevice: Open failed
[    16.956] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
[    16.956] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6
[    16.957] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    16.957] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    16.957] drmOpenDevice: Open failed
[    16.957] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
[    16.957] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7
[    16.957] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    16.957] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    16.957] drmOpenDevice: Open failed
[    16.957] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
[    16.957] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8
[    16.957] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    16.958] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    16.958] drmOpenDevice: Open failed
[    16.958] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
[    16.958] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9
[    16.958] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    16.958] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    16.958] drmOpenDevice: Open failed
[    16.958] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
[    16.958] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10
[    16.958] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    16.958] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    16.958] drmOpenDevice: Open failed
[    16.958] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
[    16.958] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11
[    16.959] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    16.959] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    16.959] drmOpenDevice: Open failed
[    16.959] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
[    16.959] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12
[    16.959] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    16.959] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    16.959] drmOpenDevice: Open failed
[    16.959] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
[    16.959] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13
[    16.959] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    16.960] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    16.960] drmOpenDevice: Open failed
[    16.960] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
[    16.960] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14
[    16.960] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    16.960] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    16.960] drmOpenDevice: Open failed
[    16.960] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
[    16.960] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    16.960] drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)
[    16.960] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    16.960] drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)
[    16.961] drmGetBusid returned ''
[    16.961] (II) EMGD(0): Chipset: "Intel SCH US15 Chipset"
[    16.961] (II) EMGD(0): Checking for new style options
[    16.961] (II) EMGD(0): Processing version 7.0 options
[    16.961] (II) EMGD(0): Using configuration 1
[    16.961] (II) EMGD(0): Checking for US15 specific configuration.
[    16.961] (II) EMGD(0): Checking for non-chipset specific configuration.
[    16.961] (II) EMGD(0): Setting port_order to 40000
[    16.961] (II) EMGD(0): Option processing done!
[    17.001] (II) EMGD(0): Valid Display Configurations:
[    17.001] (II) EMGD(0):   DC: 0x00000041
[    17.001] (II) EMGD(0):   DC: 0x00000000
[    17.001] (II) EMGD(0): Using Display Configuration 0x00000041
[    17.001] (==) EMGD(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[    17.001] (==) EMGD(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[    17.002] (II) EMGD(0): 11 modes passed validation checks
[    17.002] (--) EMGD(0): Virtual size is 1366x768 (pitch 0)
[    17.002] (**) EMGD(0): *Built-in mode "1366x768": 72.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 47.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
[    17.002] (II) EMGD(0): Modeline "1366x768"x60.0   72.30  1366 1413 1445 1525  768 770 775 789 +hsync (47.4 kHz)
[    17.002] (**) EMGD(0):  Built-in mode "1280x768": 80.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 47.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz
[    17.002] (II) EMGD(0): Modeline "1280x768"x60.0   80.14  1280 1343 1479 1679  768 768 771 794 +vsync (47.7 kHz)
[    17.002] (**) EMGD(0):  Built-in mode "1280x720": 74.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 44.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
[    17.002] (II) EMGD(0): Modeline "1280x720"x60.0   74.48  1280 1335 1471 1663  720 720 723 745 +vsync (44.8 kHz)
[    17.002] (**) EMGD(0):  Built-in mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
[    17.002] (II) EMGD(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1047 1183 1343  768 770 776 805 (48.4 kHz)
[    17.002] (**) EMGD(0):  Built-in mode "960x540": 40.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.6 kHz, 60.0 Hz
[    17.002] (II) EMGD(0): Modeline "960x540"x60.0   40.78  960 991 1087 1215  540 540 543 558 +vsync (33.6 kHz)
[    17.003] (**) EMGD(0):  Built-in mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz
[    17.003] (II) EMGD(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.0   40.00  800 839 967 1055  600 600 604 627 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
[    17.003] (**) EMGD(0):  Built-in mode "800x480": 33.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz
[    17.003] (II) EMGD(0): Modeline "800x480"x60.0   33.23  800 863 991 1055  480 500 502 524 +vsync (31.5 kHz)
[    17.003] (**) EMGD(0):  Built-in mode "720x576": 27.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.8 kHz, 50.0 Hz
[    17.003] (II) EMGD(0): Modeline "720x576"x50.0   27.50  720 732 795 864  576 581 587 625 +vsync (31.8 kHz)
[    17.003] (**) EMGD(0):  Built-in mode "720x480": 27.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz
[    17.003] (II) EMGD(0): Modeline "720x480"x60.0   27.00  720 735 797 857  480 488 494 524 +vsync (31.5 kHz)
[    17.003] (**) EMGD(0):  Built-in mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz
[    17.003] (II) EMGD(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.18  640 655 751 799  480 489 491 524 (31.5 kHz)
[    17.003] (**) EMGD(0):  Built-in mode "1366x768": 72.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 47.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
[    17.003] (II) EMGD(0): Modeline "1366x768"x60.0   72.30  1366 1413 1445 1525  768 770 775 789 +hsync (47.4 kHz)
[    17.003] (==) EMGD(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
[    17.003] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[    17.003] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[    17.005] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[    17.005] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    17.005]     compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0
[    17.005]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    17.005] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
[    17.005] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
[    17.005] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
[    17.005] (II) EMGD(0): General Driver Configuration Options
[    17.005] (II) EMGD(0):   PCF Version:            7.00
[    17.005] (II) EMGD(0):   Configuration ID:       1
[    17.006] (II) EMGD(0): Primary Display Configuration Options
[    17.006] (II) EMGD(0):   VideoRam (Pixmap Cache): 131072
[    17.006] (II) EMGD(0):   PORT AND DISPLAY OPTIONS
[    17.006] (II) EMGD(0):     Port Order:           40000
[    17.006] (II) EMGD(0):     Display Config:       Single
[    17.006] (II) EMGD(0):     Display Detect:       On
[    17.006] (II) EMGD(0):     FB Blend Overlay:     Off
[    17.006] (II) EMGD(0):     Gang DVO:             Off
[    17.006] (II) EMGD(0):     Refresh Rate:         0
[    17.006] (II) EMGD(0):     Clone Width:          0
[    17.006] (II) EMGD(0):     Clone Height:         0
[    17.006] (II) EMGD(0):     Clone Refresh:        0
[    17.006] (II) EMGD(0):   FRAMEBUFFER OPTIONS
[    17.006] (II) EMGD(0):     Shadow FB:            Off
[    17.006] (II) EMGD(0):     Tear FB:              On
[    17.006] (II) EMGD(0):     Resize:               Off
[    17.006] (II) EMGD(0):   FRAMEBUFFER ORIENTATION OPTIONS
[    17.006] (II) EMGD(0):     Rotation:             0 degrees
[    17.006] (II) EMGD(0):     Flip:                 Off
[    17.006] (II) EMGD(0):   HARDWARE ACCELERATION OPTIONS
[    17.006] (II) EMGD(0):     HW 2D Accel:          On
[    17.006] (II) EMGD(0):     HW Cursor:            On
[    17.006] (II) EMGD(0):   XVIDEO OPTIONS
[    17.006] (II) EMGD(0):     XVideo:               On
[    17.006] (II) EMGD(0):     XVideoBlend:          On
[    17.007] (II) EMGD(0):     XVideoMC:             Off
[    17.007] (II) EMGD(0):     XVideoKey:            0xff00ff00
[    17.007] (II) EMGD(0):     Overlay Gamma Red:    0x100
[    17.007] (II) EMGD(0):     Overlay Gamma Green:  0x100
[    17.007] (II) EMGD(0):     Overlay Gamma Blue:   0x100
[    17.007] (II) EMGD(0):     Overlay Brightness:   0x8000
[    17.007] (II) EMGD(0):     Overlay Contrast:     0x8000
[    17.007] (II) EMGD(0):     Overlay Saturation:   0x8000
[    17.007] (II) EMGD(0):     DRI:                  Off
[    17.007] (II) EMGD(0):     DRI2:                 On
[    17.007] (II) EMGD(0):     EDID:                 On
[    17.007] (II) EMGD(0):   QUICKBOOT OPTIONS
[    17.007] (II) EMGD(0):     QuickBoot:            0
[    17.007] (II) EMGD(0):     Seamless:             Off
[    17.007] (II) EMGD(0):     Video Input:          0
[    17.007] (II) EMGD(0):     Splash Screen:        Off
[    17.007] (II) EMGD(0):    INTERRUPT OPTIONS
[    17.007] (II) EMGD(0):      Polling:             Off
[    17.007] (II) EMGD(0):   GLOBAL PER PORT OPTIONS
[    17.007] (II) EMGD(0):   Port 2            (null)
[    17.007] (II) EMGD(0):      Multi-DVO:      Off
[    17.007] (II) EMGD(0):      Rotation:       0 degrees
[    17.007] (II) EMGD(0):      Flip:           Off
[    17.007] (II) EMGD(0):      Centering:      Off
[    17.008] (II) EMGD(0):      RenderScale:    Off
[    17.008] (II) EMGD(0):      EDID:           On
[    17.008] (II) EMGD(0):      EDID Avail:     0x3
[    17.008] (II) EMGD(0):      EDID Not Avail: 0x1
[    17.008] (II) EMGD(0):      PANEL INFORMATION
[    17.008] (II) EMGD(0):         FP width:     0
[    17.008] (II) EMGD(0):         FP height:    0
[    17.008] (II) EMGD(0):         BKLT Enable:  0
[    17.008] (II) EMGD(0):         BKLT Method:  1
[    17.008] (II) EMGD(0):         BKLT T1:      60
[    17.008] (II) EMGD(0):         BKLT T2:      200
[    17.008] (II) EMGD(0):         BKLT T3:      200
[    17.008] (II) EMGD(0):         BKLT T4:      50
[    17.008] (II) EMGD(0):         BKLT T5:      400
[    17.008] (II) EMGD(0):         GPIO Pin VDD: 0
[    17.008] (II) EMGD(0):         GPIO Pin VEE: 0
[    17.008] (II) EMGD(0):         GPIO Pin BKLT:0
[    17.008] (II) EMGD(0):         DVO i2c pin:  0
[    17.008] (II) EMGD(0):         DVO i2c DAB:  0
[    17.008] (II) EMGD(0):         DVO i2c speed:0
[    17.008] (II) EMGD(0):         DVO ddc pin:  0
[    17.008] (II) EMGD(0):         DVO ddc speed:0
[    17.008] (II) EMGD(0):      Number DTD's:   0
[    17.008] (II) EMGD(0):      Number Attr's:  0
[    17.009] (II) EMGD(0):   Port 4            LVDS
[    17.009] (II) EMGD(0):      Multi-DVO:      Off
[    17.009] (II) EMGD(0):      Rotation:       0 degrees
[    17.009] (II) EMGD(0):      Flip:           Off
[    17.009] (II) EMGD(0):      Centering:      Off
[    17.009] (II) EMGD(0):      RenderScale:    Off
[    17.009] (II) EMGD(0):      EDID:           On
[    17.009] (II) EMGD(0):      EDID Avail:     0x3
[    17.009] (II) EMGD(0):      EDID Not Avail: 0x5
[    17.009] (II) EMGD(0):      PANEL INFORMATION
[    17.009] (II) EMGD(0):         FP width:     0
[    17.009] (II) EMGD(0):         FP height:    0
[    17.009] (II) EMGD(0):         BKLT Enable:  0
[    17.009] (II) EMGD(0):         BKLT Method:  0
[    17.009] (II) EMGD(0):         BKLT T1:      0
[    17.009] (II) EMGD(0):         BKLT T2:      0
[    17.009] (II) EMGD(0):         BKLT T3:      0
[    17.009] (II) EMGD(0):         BKLT T4:      0
[    17.009] (II) EMGD(0):         BKLT T5:      0
[    17.009] (II) EMGD(0):         GPIO Pin VDD: 0
[    17.009] (II) EMGD(0):         GPIO Pin VEE: 0
[    17.009] (II) EMGD(0):         GPIO Pin BKLT:0
[    17.009] (II) EMGD(0):         DVO i2c pin:  0
[    17.009] (II) EMGD(0):         DVO i2c DAB:  0
[    17.009] (II) EMGD(0):         DVO i2c speed:0
[    17.010] (II) EMGD(0):         DVO ddc pin:  0
[    17.010] (II) EMGD(0):         DVO ddc speed:0
[    17.010] (II) EMGD(0):      Number DTD's:   0
[    17.010] (II) EMGD(0):      Number Attr's:  1
[    17.010] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[    17.185] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    17.186] drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)
[    17.186] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:00:02:00
[    17.186] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    17.186] drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)
[    17.186] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10
[    17.186] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[    17.552] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    17.552] drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)
[    17.552] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:00:02:00
[    17.552] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    17.552] drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)
[    17.552] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10
[    17.552] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[    17.552] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    17.552] drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)
[    17.552] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:00:02:00
[    17.552] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    17.552] drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)
[    17.552] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10
[    17.552] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[    17.553] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    17.553] drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)
[    17.553] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:00:02:00
[    17.553] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    17.553] drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)
[    17.553] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10
[    17.553] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[    17.563] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    17.563] drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
[    17.563] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:00:02:00
[    17.563] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    17.563] drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
[    17.563] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11
[    17.563] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[    17.563] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    17.563] drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
[    17.563] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:00:02:00
[    17.563] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    17.563] drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
[    17.563] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11
[    17.564] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[    17.564] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    17.564] drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
[    17.564] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:00:02:00
[    17.564] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    17.564] drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
[    17.564] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11
[    17.564] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[    17.569] (II) EMGD(0): [DRI2] Setup complete
[    17.569] (II) EMGD(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: emgd
[    17.569] (II) EMGD(0): DRI2 initialization complete.
[    17.569] (II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
[    17.569] (II)         solid
[    17.569] (II)         copy
[    17.569] (II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)
[    17.569] (II) EMGD(0): Video acceleration initialization complete
[    17.570] (==) EMGD(0): Backing store disabled
[    17.585] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    17.586] drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
[    17.586] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:00:02:00
[    17.586] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    17.586] drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
[    17.586] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12
[    17.586] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[    17.586] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    17.586] drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
[    17.586] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:00:02:00
[    17.586] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    17.586] drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
[    17.586] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12
[    17.586] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[    17.590] (II) EMGD(0): Hardware Cursor Initialization complete.
[    17.590] (==) EMGD(0): Silken mouse enabled
[    17.590] (==) EMGD(0): DPMS enabled
[    17.591] (==) RandR enabled
[    17.591] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
[    17.591] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
[    17.592] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
[    17.592] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
[    17.592] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
[    17.592] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
[    17.592] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
[    17.592] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
[    17.592] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
[    17.592] (II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
[    17.592] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
[    17.592] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
[    17.592] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
[    17.592] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
[    17.592] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
[    17.592] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
[    17.592] (II) Initializing built-in extension GESTURE
[    17.845] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    17.845] drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
[    17.845] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:00:02:00
[    17.845] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    17.845] drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
[    17.845] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12
[    17.845] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[    17.845] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    17.846] drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
[    17.846] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:00:02:00
[    17.846] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    17.846] drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
[    17.846] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12
[    17.846] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[    17.901] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    17.901] drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
[    17.901] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:00:02:00
[    17.901] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    17.901] drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
[    17.901] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12
[    17.901] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[    17.910] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    17.910] drmOpenDevice: open result is 13, (OK)
[    17.910] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:00:02:00
[    17.910] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    17.910] drmOpenDevice: open result is 13, (OK)
[    17.910] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 13
[    17.911] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[    17.911] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    17.911] drmOpenDevice: open result is 13, (OK)
[    17.911] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:00:02:00
[    17.911] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    17.911] drmOpenDevice: open result is 13, (OK)
[    17.911] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 13
[    17.911] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[    17.911] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    17.911] drmOpenDevice: open result is 13, (OK)
[    17.911] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:00:02:00
[    17.911] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    17.911] drmOpenDevice: open result is 13, (OK)
[    17.911] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 13
[    17.911] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[    17.980] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
[    17.980] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event
[    17.980] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read
[    17.980] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects
[    17.980] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/emgd_dri.so
[    17.980] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0
[    18.085] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
[    18.110] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)
[    18.110] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    18.110] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"
[    18.112] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
[    18.112] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    18.112]     compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 2.3.2
[    18.113]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    18.113]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0
[    18.113] (**) Power Button: always reports core events
[    18.113] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"
[    18.125] (II) Power Button: Found keys
[    18.125] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
[    18.125] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
[    18.125] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    18.125] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    18.125] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[    18.127] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)
[    18.127] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
[    18.137] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Integrated Webcam (/dev/input/event3)
[    18.138] (**) Integrated Webcam: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    18.138] (**) Integrated Webcam: always reports core events
[    18.138] (**) Integrated Webcam: Device: "/dev/input/event3"
[    18.148] (II) Integrated Webcam: Found keys
[    18.148] (II) Integrated Webcam: Configuring as keyboard
[    18.148] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Integrated Webcam" (type: KEYBOARD)
[    18.148] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    18.149] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    18.149] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[    18.156] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event2)
[    18.157] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    18.157] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
[    18.157] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"
[    18.168] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
[    18.168] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
[    18.168] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
[    18.168] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    18.168] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    18.168] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[    18.170] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad (/dev/input/event4)
[    18.170] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"
[    18.170] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"
[    18.170] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
[    18.172] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so
[    18.172] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    18.172]     compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.2.2
[    18.172]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    18.172]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0
[    18.172] (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.2.2
[    18.172] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"
[    18.229] (II) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: x-axis range 8 - 1144
[    18.229] (II) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: y-axis range 8 - 760
[    18.229] (II) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: device does not report pressure, will use touch data.
[    18.229] (II) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: finger width range 0 - 0
[    18.229] (II) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: buttons: left right double triple
[    18.257] (--) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: touchpad found
[    18.257] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: always reports core events
[    18.277] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad" (type: TOUCHPAD)
[    18.277] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[    18.277] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[    18.278] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    18.278] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    18.313] (--) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: touchpad found
[    18.316] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad (/dev/input/mouse0)
[    18.316] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
[  3595.494] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/mouse1)
[  3595.495] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
[  3595.527] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event5)
[  3595.527] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
[  3595.527] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events
[  3595.528] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
[  3595.544] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found 20 mouse buttons
[  3595.544] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found scroll wheel(s)
[  3595.544] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found relative axes
[  3595.544] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found x and y relative axes
[  3595.544] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as mouse
[  3595.544] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[  3595.544] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
[  3595.545] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: MOUSE)
[  3595.545] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: initialized for relative axes.
[  3595.547] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event6)
[  3595.547] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[  3595.548] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events
[  3595.548] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
[  3595.560] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found 1 mouse buttons
[  3595.560] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found scroll wheel(s)
[  3595.560] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found relative axes
[  3595.560] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found absolute axes
[  3595.561] (II) evdev-grail: failed to open grail, no gesture support
[  3595.561] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Found keys
[  3595.561] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as mouse
[  3595.561] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as keyboard
[  3595.561] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[  3595.561] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
[  3595.562] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD)
[  3595.562] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[  3595.562] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[  3595.562] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[  3595.563] (EE) Logitech USB Receiver: failed to initialize for relative axes.
[  3595.563] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: initialized for absolute axes.
```

----------


## lucazade

Did you uninstall psb drivers before installing emgd?
I see some extra kernel params in grub config.

To uninstall old psb do this:
sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
sudo ppa-purge ppa:gma500/ppa

then check grub if ok:
gksu gedit /etc/default/grub

and check if these two lines are like the following, otherwise fix them:
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash quiet"
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_skip_timer"

finalize grub:
sudo update-grub

reboot and see if change... from the log you posted I don't see anything else that may brake video playback.

have you tried with mplayer-vaapi ?
sudo apt-get install mplayer-vaapi

and launch a video with:
mplayer -va vaapi -vo vaapi filename.mpg

----------


## claven123

```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor
acpi_skip_timer nomodeset
video=uvesafb:mode_option=1366x768-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap pci=nocrs
mem=896mb"
```

So, ran the purge and altered my grub.  Above is what was on the two line you mentioned.

Now, I get perfect sound, no video.  I do get smooth performance.  I can click on the drop down menus and they stay on top and I can read them.  Before they would flicker....

apt was unable to find the package for the mplayer-vaapi....   I looked on the ubuntu forums for help and doesn't seem to be taken very well.

http://www.splitted-desktop.com/~gbe...mplayer-vaapi/
I get sent to this site to install, but I have no idea which one to choose and if it will work.

Thanks for the help thus far.....

Dennis

----------


## LionHead

Chiedo scusa...

prima di tutto perchè in 40 anni non mai imparato l'inglese e quindi scrivo in italiano ...ma sò che qualcuno di voi lo capisce...  :Capital Razz: 
Sinceramente, mi sembrava squallido tradurre con gli strumenti che ci sono nel web...

Ad ogni modo mi sono iscritto a questo forum solo ed esclusivamente per ringraziarVi del grande lavoro che state facendo perchè "divertendovi" regalate ai niubbi come me, la possibilità di uscire dal "monopolio" e di avventurarsi nel mondo del Pinguino.
Proprio grazie a Voi sono riuscito ad installare e ad avere dei buoni risultati sul mio Sony Vaio VGN-P21Z che monta l'Intel GMA500.

Vi seguo fin dal 1° post, con molta fatica ma anche con tanto interesse.

Posso solo dire GRAZIE.

Mauro.

----------


## lucazade

> Chiedo scusa...
> 
> prima di tutto perchè in 40 anni non mai imparato l'inglese e quindi scrivo in italiano ...ma sò che qualcuno di voi lo capisce... 
> Sinceramente, mi sembrava squallido tradurre con gli strumenti che ci sono nel web...
> 
> Ad ogni modo mi sono iscritto a questo forum solo ed esclusivamente per ringraziarVi del grande lavoro che state facendo perchè "divertendovi" regalate ai niubbi come me, la possibilità di uscire dal "monopolio" e di avventurarsi nel mondo del Pinguino.
> Proprio grazie a Voi sono riuscito ad installare e ad avere dei buoni risultati sul mio Sony Vaio VGN-P21Z che monta l'Intel GMA500.
> 
> Vi seguo fin dal 1° post, con molta fatica ma anche con tanto interesse.
> ...


Ciao Mauro,

mi fa piacere che il nostro contributo ti sia stato utile ed hai detto bene che si è trasformato in divertimento.
Per quanto mi riguarda è stato anche educativo, non avrei mai pensato di occuparmi di queste cose e grazie al contributo di tutti ora ne so qualcosa di più.
Purtroppo di supporto dall'alto non ne abbiamo avuto tanto nel tempo però devo dire che alla fin fine siamo riusciti sempre a farlo funzionare decentemente.
Continua a seguirci, abbiamo ancora alcuni assi nella manica  :Wink: 

saluti
Luca

for english speakers it is about thankfulness for the community efforts.

----------


## lucazade

> ```
> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor
> acpi_skip_timer nomodeset
> video=uvesafb:mode_option=1366x768-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap pci=nocrs
> mem=896mb"
> ```
> 
> So, ran the purge and altered my grub.  Above is what was on the two line you mentioned.
> ...


You should use "mplayer" package from our emgd ppa (derived from splitted-desktop packages)

paste here output of mplayer when you try it

----------


## claven123

Ok, I have gnome mplayer installed.  Do I have to uninstall this.

What is the link to the mplayer I should try or the apt-get info etc....

Thanks,

Dennis

----------


## claven123

```
                                          -     mplayer-vaapi-latest.tar.bz2              27-Jan-2011 17:39   44K    mplayer-vaapi-latest-FULL.tar.bz2         27-Jan-2011 17:38   17M    mplayer-vaapi-20110127.tar.bz2            27-Jan-2011 17:39   44K    mplayer-vaapi-20110127.i686.tar.bz2       27-Jan-2011 17:39  3.5M    mplayer-
```

Which one do I install?  What do I do with it when I get it to the archive manager?

Thanks,

D

----------


## tista

@Luca

CIao.

now new branch the emgd-dkms GOLD1.6 for .38 kernel had landed!!
https://code.launchpad.net/~tista/+j...s-2.6.38-daily

but it still states "untested" by me... maybe it would be able to compile for, but if you saw anything wrong, let me know.

and then, maybe it names "1.6.0-1922" version. :Wink:  if you have much time, after syncing mine, rename its package name, please.

Ciao.

----------


## lucazade

> @Luca
> 
> CIao.
> 
> now new branch the emgd-dkms GOLD1.6 for .38 kernel had landed!!
> https://code.launchpad.net/~tista/+j...s-2.6.38-daily
> 
> but it still states "untested" by me... maybe it would be able to compile for, but if you saw anything wrong, let me know.
> 
> ...


Tista

xorg and dkms packages (1.6.x) are building in my repo...
https://launchpad.net/~lucazade/+archive/ppa/+packages

 if they are working correctly for both maverick and natty we can push them to emgd stable ppa.

then we'll try to build dkms with .39 patch and if it works I'll put in emgd testing.

Luca

----------


## lucazade

Tista
there is an error in emgd-dkms building



```
luca@natty:~$ cat /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/make.log 
DKMS make.log for emgd-1.6.0.1922 for kernel 2.6.38-8-generic (i686)
mer 27 apr 2011, 09.50.02, CEST
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build -- release
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/build M=/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build modules
make[1]: ingresso nella directory "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic"
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/pvr/services4/3rdparty/emgd_displayclass/emgd_dc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/pvr/services4/3rdparty/emgd_displayclass/emgd_dc_linux.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/drm/emgd_fb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/drm/emgd_mmap.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/drm/emgd_drv.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/drm/emgd_interface.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/drm/emgd_test_pvrsrv.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/drm/user_config.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/drm/splash_screen.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pd/cmn/pd.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/cmn/igd_pi.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/cmn/displayid.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/cmn/pd_init_all.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/cmn/edid.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/cmn/pi.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/cmn/mode_table.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/tnc/i2c_gmbus_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/tnc/i2c_bitbash_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/plb/i2c_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/cmn/match.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/cmn/micro_mode.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/cmn/vga_mode.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/cmn/igd_mode.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/tnc/micro_mode_tnc.o
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/tnc/micro_mode_tnc.c: In function shutdown_ST_bridge:
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/tnc/micro_mode_tnc.c:1821:2: error: IGD_PORT_SDVO_ST undeclared (first use in this function)
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/tnc/micro_mode_tnc.c:1821:2: note: each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears in
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/tnc/micro_mode_tnc.c: In function initialize_ST_bridge:
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/tnc/micro_mode_tnc.c:1850:12: error: IGD_PORT_SDVO_ST_GPIO undeclared (first use in this function)
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/tnc/micro_mode_tnc.c:1879:2: error: IGD_PORT_SDVO_ST undeclared (first use in this function)
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/tnc/micro_mode_tnc.c: In function get_mmio_tnc:
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/tnc/micro_mode_tnc.c:2510:26: error: IGD_PORT_SDVO_ST undeclared (first use in this function)
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/tnc/micro_mode_tnc.c:2512:26: error: IGD_PORT_SDVO_ST_GPIO undeclared (first use in this function)
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/tnc/micro_mode_tnc.c: In function read_mmio_reg_tnc:
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/tnc/micro_mode_tnc.c:2540:26: error: IGD_PORT_SDVO_ST undeclared (first use in this function)
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/tnc/micro_mode_tnc.c: In function write_mmio_reg_tnc:
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/tnc/micro_mode_tnc.c:2571:26: error: IGD_PORT_SDVO_ST undeclared (first use in this function)
make[2]: *** [/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/tnc/micro_mode_tnc.o] Errore 1
make[1]: *** [_module_/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build] Errore 2
make[1]: uscita dalla directory "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic"
make: *** [modules] Errore 2
luca@natty:~$
```

----------


## tista

> Tista
> there is an error in emgd-dkms building
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> luca@natty:~$ cat /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/make.log 
> DKMS make.log for emgd-1.6.0.1922 for kernel 2.6.38-8-generic (i686)
> mer 27 apr 2011, 09.50.02, CEST
> ...


@Luca

Thanks for your trial.  :Wink: 
now fixed compilation error. then see rev02!
it would help you.

Cheers.

----------


## lucazade

Tista

2nd round!



```
luca@natty:~$ cat /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/make.log 
DKMS make.log for emgd-1.6.0.1922 for kernel 2.6.38-8-generic (i686)
mer 27 apr 2011, 10.58.29, CEST
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build -- release
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/build M=/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build modules
make[1]: ingresso nella directory "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic"
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/pvr/services4/3rdparty/emgd_displayclass/emgd_dc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/pvr/services4/3rdparty/emgd_displayclass/emgd_dc_linux.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/drm/emgd_fb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/drm/emgd_mmap.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/drm/emgd_drv.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/drm/emgd_interface.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/drm/emgd_test_pvrsrv.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/drm/user_config.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/drm/splash_screen.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pd/cmn/pd.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/cmn/igd_pi.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/cmn/displayid.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/cmn/pd_init_all.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/cmn/edid.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/cmn/pi.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/cmn/mode_table.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/tnc/i2c_gmbus_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/tnc/i2c_bitbash_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/plb/i2c_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/cmn/match.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/cmn/micro_mode.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/cmn/vga_mode.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/cmn/igd_mode.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/tnc/micro_mode_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/tnc/mode_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/tnc/clocks_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/plb/micro_mode_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/plb/clocks_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/plb/mode_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/dsp/cmn/dsp.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/dsp/tnc/dsp_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/dsp/plb/dsp_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/core/init/cmn/igd_global.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/core/init/cmn/igd_init.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/core/init/tnc/micro_init_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/core/init/tnc/init_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/core/init/plb/init_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/core/init/plb/micro_init_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/state/power/cmn/igd_pwr.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/state/power/plb/pwr_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/state/appcontext/cmn/igd_appcontext.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/state/appcontext/plb/appcontext_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/state/reg/cmn/reg.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/state/reg/tnc/reg_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/state/reg/plb/reg_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/overlay/cmn/ovl_coeff.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/overlay/cmn/igd_ovl.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/overlay/cmn/micro_ovl.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/overlay/tnc/ovl_tnc_cache.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/overlay/tnc/ovl_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/overlay/tnc/ovl2_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/overlay/tnc/micro_ovl_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/overlay/plb/ovl_plb_cache.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/overlay/plb/ovl2_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/overlay/plb/ovl_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/overlay/plb/micro_ovl_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/msvdx/msvdx_init.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/msvdx/msvdx.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/msvdx/msvdx_pvr.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/topaz/topaz_init.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/topaz/topaz.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/pal/sdvo/sdvo_attr.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/pal/sdvo/sdvo_hdmi.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/pal/sdvo/sdvo_port.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/pal/sdvo/sdvo_intf.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/pal/lvds/lvds.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/pal/lpd/lpd.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gmm.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.o
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:375:15: error: expected declaration specifiers or ... before & token
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:375:2: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:375:2: warning: type defaults to int in declaration of mutex_unlock
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:375:15: warning: function declaration isnt a prototype
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:375:2: error: conflicting types for mutex_unlock
include/linux/mutex.h:160:13: note: previous declaration of mutex_unlock was here
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:377:3: error: expected identifier or ( before void
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:381:3: error: expected ) before ( token
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:384:2: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:384:2: warning: type defaults to int in declaration of emgd_cache_flush
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:384:2: warning: function declaration isnt a prototype
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:384:2: error: conflicting types for emgd_cache_flush
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:65:13: note: previous definition of emgd_cache_flush was here
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:385:2: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:385:2: warning: type defaults to int in declaration of tlb_flush
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:385:2: warning: function declaration isnt a prototype
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:385:2: error: conflicting types for tlb_flush
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:70:13: note: previous definition of tlb_flush was here
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:387:2: error: expected identifier or ( before return
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:388:1: error: expected identifier or ( before } token
make[2]: *** [/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.o] Errore 1
make[1]: *** [_module_/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build] Errore 2
make[1]: uscita dalla directory "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic"
make: *** [modules] Errore 2
```

----------


## tista

> Tista
> 
> 2nd round!
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> luca@natty:~$ cat /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/make.log 
> DKMS make.log for emgd-1.6.0.1922 for kernel 2.6.38-8-generic (i686)
> ...


@Luca

I had fixed 2nd round as rev03! (I hope)  :Wink: 
re-sync please...

Ciao.

----------


## lucazade

Tista 

still gtt.c



```
luca@natty:~$ cat /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/make.log 
DKMS make.log for emgd-1.6.0.1922 for kernel 2.6.38-8-generic (i686)
mer 27 apr 2011, 12.14.21, CEST
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build -- release
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/build M=/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build modules
make[1]: ingresso nella directory "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic"
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/pvr/services4/3rdparty/emgd_displayclass/emgd_dc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/pvr/services4/3rdparty/emgd_displayclass/emgd_dc_linux.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/drm/emgd_fb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/drm/emgd_mmap.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/drm/emgd_drv.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/drm/emgd_interface.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/drm/emgd_test_pvrsrv.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/drm/user_config.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/drm/splash_screen.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pd/cmn/pd.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/cmn/igd_pi.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/cmn/displayid.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/cmn/pd_init_all.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/cmn/edid.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/cmn/pi.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/cmn/mode_table.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/tnc/i2c_gmbus_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/tnc/i2c_bitbash_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/plb/i2c_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/cmn/match.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/cmn/micro_mode.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/cmn/vga_mode.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/cmn/igd_mode.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/tnc/micro_mode_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/tnc/mode_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/tnc/clocks_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/plb/micro_mode_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/plb/clocks_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/plb/mode_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/dsp/cmn/dsp.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/dsp/tnc/dsp_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/dsp/plb/dsp_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/core/init/cmn/igd_global.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/core/init/cmn/igd_init.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/core/init/tnc/micro_init_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/core/init/tnc/init_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/core/init/plb/init_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/core/init/plb/micro_init_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/state/power/cmn/igd_pwr.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/state/power/plb/pwr_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/state/appcontext/cmn/igd_appcontext.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/state/appcontext/plb/appcontext_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/state/reg/cmn/reg.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/state/reg/tnc/reg_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/state/reg/plb/reg_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/overlay/cmn/ovl_coeff.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/overlay/cmn/igd_ovl.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/overlay/cmn/micro_ovl.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/overlay/tnc/ovl_tnc_cache.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/overlay/tnc/ovl_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/overlay/tnc/ovl2_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/overlay/tnc/micro_ovl_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/overlay/plb/ovl_plb_cache.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/overlay/plb/ovl2_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/overlay/plb/ovl_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/overlay/plb/micro_ovl_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/msvdx/msvdx_init.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/msvdx/msvdx.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/msvdx/msvdx_pvr.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/topaz/topaz_init.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/topaz/topaz.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/pal/sdvo/sdvo_attr.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/pal/sdvo/sdvo_hdmi.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/pal/sdvo/sdvo_port.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/pal/sdvo/sdvo_intf.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/pal/lvds/lvds.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/pal/lpd/lpd.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gmm.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.o
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:49:8: warning: type defaults to int in declaration of DECLARE_MUTEX
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:49:1: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:50:8: warning: type defaults to int in declaration of DECLARE_MUTEX
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:50:1: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c: In function invalidate_vma:
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:90:8: error: client_sem undeclared (first use in this function)
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:90:8: note: each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears in
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c: In function emgd_gtt_insert:
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:360:8: error: gtt_sem undeclared (first use in this function)
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c: At top level:
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:375:5: error: expected declaration specifiers or ... before & token
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:375:2: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:375:2: warning: type defaults to int in declaration of up
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:375:5: warning: function declaration isnt a prototype
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:375:2: error: conflicting types for up
include/linux/semaphore.h:44:13: note: previous declaration of up was here
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:377:3: error: expected identifier or ( before void
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:381:3: error: expected ) before ( token
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:384:2: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:384:2: warning: type defaults to int in declaration of emgd_cache_flush
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:384:2: warning: function declaration isnt a prototype
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:384:2: error: conflicting types for emgd_cache_flush
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:65:13: note: previous definition of emgd_cache_flush was here
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:385:2: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:385:2: warning: type defaults to int in declaration of tlb_flush
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:385:2: warning: function declaration isnt a prototype
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:385:2: error: conflicting types for tlb_flush
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:70:13: note: previous definition of tlb_flush was here
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:387:2: error: expected identifier or ( before return
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:388:1: error: expected identifier or ( before } token
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c: In function emgd_gtt_remove:
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:410:8: error: gtt_sem undeclared (first use in this function)
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c: At top level:
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:50:8: warning: DECLARE_MUTEX declared static but never defined
make[2]: *** [/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.o] Errore 1
make[1]: *** [_module_/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build] Errore 2
make[1]: uscita dalla directory "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic"
make: *** [modules] Errore 2
```

----------


## tista

@Luca

try again using my rev04!!
I had reverted sem routines to 1.5.2 sources.

Ciao  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

no luck... ugh!
this seems like the old log, don't know.



```
luca@natty:~$ cat /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/make.log 
DKMS make.log for emgd-1.6.0.1922 for kernel 2.6.38-8-generic (i686)
mer 27 apr 2011, 13.26.47, CEST
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build -- release
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/build M=/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build modules
make[1]: ingresso nella directory "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic"
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/pvr/services4/3rdparty/emgd_displayclass/emgd_dc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/pvr/services4/3rdparty/emgd_displayclass/emgd_dc_linux.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/drm/emgd_fb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/drm/emgd_mmap.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/drm/emgd_drv.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/drm/emgd_interface.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/drm/emgd_test_pvrsrv.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/drm/user_config.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/drm/splash_screen.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pd/cmn/pd.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/cmn/igd_pi.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/cmn/displayid.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/cmn/pd_init_all.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/cmn/edid.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/cmn/pi.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/cmn/mode_table.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/tnc/i2c_gmbus_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/tnc/i2c_bitbash_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/pi/plb/i2c_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/cmn/match.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/cmn/micro_mode.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/cmn/vga_mode.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/cmn/igd_mode.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/tnc/micro_mode_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/tnc/mode_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/tnc/clocks_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/plb/micro_mode_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/plb/clocks_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/mode/plb/mode_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/dsp/cmn/dsp.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/dsp/tnc/dsp_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/display/dsp/plb/dsp_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/core/init/cmn/igd_global.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/core/init/cmn/igd_init.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/core/init/tnc/micro_init_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/core/init/tnc/init_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/core/init/plb/init_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/core/init/plb/micro_init_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/state/power/cmn/igd_pwr.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/state/power/plb/pwr_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/state/appcontext/cmn/igd_appcontext.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/state/appcontext/plb/appcontext_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/state/reg/cmn/reg.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/state/reg/tnc/reg_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/state/reg/plb/reg_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/overlay/cmn/ovl_coeff.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/overlay/cmn/igd_ovl.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/overlay/cmn/micro_ovl.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/overlay/tnc/ovl_tnc_cache.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/overlay/tnc/ovl_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/overlay/tnc/ovl2_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/overlay/tnc/micro_ovl_tnc.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/overlay/plb/ovl_plb_cache.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/overlay/plb/ovl2_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/overlay/plb/ovl_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/overlay/plb/micro_ovl_plb.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/msvdx/msvdx_init.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/msvdx/msvdx.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/msvdx/msvdx_pvr.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/topaz/topaz_init.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/video/topaz/topaz.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/pal/sdvo/sdvo_attr.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/pal/sdvo/sdvo_hdmi.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/pal/sdvo/sdvo_port.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/pal/sdvo/sdvo_intf.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/pal/lvds/lvds.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/pal/lpd/lpd.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gmm.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.o
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:375:5: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘&’ token
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:375:2: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:375:2: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘up’
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:375:5: warning: function declaration isn’t a prototype
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:375:2: error: conflicting types for ‘up’
include/linux/semaphore.h:44:13: note: previous declaration of ‘up’ was here
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:377:3: error: expected identifier or ‘(’ before ‘void’
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:381:3: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘(’ token
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:384:2: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:384:2: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘emgd_cache_flush’
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:384:2: warning: function declaration isn’t a prototype
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:384:2: error: conflicting types for ‘emgd_cache_flush’
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:65:13: note: previous definition of ‘emgd_cache_flush’ was here
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:385:2: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:385:2: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘tlb_flush’
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:385:2: warning: function declaration isn’t a prototype
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:385:2: error: conflicting types for ‘tlb_flush’
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:70:13: note: previous definition of ‘tlb_flush’ was here
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:387:2: error: expected identifier or ‘(’ before ‘return’
/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.c:388:1: error: expected identifier or ‘(’ before ‘}’ token
make[2]: *** [/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build/emgd/gmm/gtt.o] Errore 1
make[1]: *** [_module_/var/lib/dkms/emgd/1.6.0.1922/build] Errore 2
make[1]: uscita dalla directory "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic"
make: *** [modules] Errore 2
```

----------


## tista

@Luca

Oh I hate .38 kernel...
so I had added including headers for sem.
give a try rev05 gtt.c...

today I've decided I would never use .38 anymore... :Wink: 

Cheers.

----------


## lucazade

> @Luca
> 
> Oh I hate .38 kernel...
> so I had added including headers for sem.
> give a try rev05 gtt.c...
> 
> today I've decided I would never use .38 anymore...
> 
> Cheers.


same error of rev4 .. frustration.  :Very Happy:

----------


## tista

> same error of rev4 .. frustration.


I'm really sorry Luca.  :Sad: 

so could you revert gtt.c to our standard Natty PPA's one?
it would be around ver.1.11...

and then, I had succeeded to run 1.6.1-1952 xorg-emgd & 1.6.0-1922 emgd-dkms of mine .39 branch.
Xorg.0.log is here.

but it doesn't make any differences from 1.5.2 in slightly testings... accel 2D is still far from acceptable speed...damned...

P.S:
I really wonder why no one could help my cody...... oops.

Ciao.  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> I'm really sorry Luca. 
> 
> so could you revert gtt.c to our standard Natty PPA's one?
> it would be around ver.1.11...
> 
> and then, I had succeeded to run 1.6.1-1952 xorg-emgd & 1.6.0-1922 emgd-dkms of mine .39 branch.
> Xorg.0.log is here.
> 
> but it doesn't make any differences from 1.5.2 in slightly testings... accel 2D is still far from acceptable speed...damned...
> ...


Don't worry, no problem for me.

Tried with gtt.c 1.11 from natty ppa and built succesfully!
but I get a corrupted framebuffer and no X... now I'll look at logs

You wonder why no cody help? I guess because of lack of time and knowledge.
I know, for example, only python, mono and php so I really don't know where to start with C code  :Very Happy: 


http://paste.ubuntu.com/599771/

----------


## tista

> Don't worry, no problem for me.
> 
> Tried with gtt.c 1.11 from natty ppa and built succesfully!
> but I get a corrupted framebuffer and no X... now I'll look at logs
> 
> You wonder why no cody help? I guess because of lack of time and knowledge.
> I know, for example, only python, mono and php so I really don't know where to start with C code 
> 
> 
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/599771/


Thanks for your log. Luca.

now rev07 was pushed.
I had re-synced all includes and reedited gtt.c to use semaphore.h.

if it fails, I should build it on my own... :Wink: 

Regards.

----------


## lucazade

> Thanks for your log. Luca.
> 
> now rev07 was pushed.
> I had re-synced all includes and reedited gtt.c to use semaphore.h.
> 
> if it fails, I should build it on my own...
> 
> Regards.


Tista still same error in gtt.c (error: expected declaration..)

See you soon

----------


## thopiekar

I like to use psb_gfx with the kernel here: https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa

but I've got some problems getting it up using the testing ppa..

PS: is libdrm-poulsbo needed to be installed?

----------


## lucazade

> I like to use psb_gfx with the kernel here: https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
> 
> but I've got some problems getting it up using the testing ppa..
> 
> PS: is libdrm-poulsbo needed to be installed?


libdrm-poulsbo is not needed.
which kind of errors?

take a look at tista's instructions some pages ago

----------


## thopiekar

@lucazade
ok, got the driver now up, but X is only using the half screen..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## lucazade

> @lucazade
> ok, got the driver now up, but X is only using the half screen..
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 :Smile:  known issue, you have to disable plymouth splashscreen with psb-gfx

sudo mv /etc/init/plymouth.conf /etc/init/plymouth.conf.disabled

and reboot.

----------


## thopiekar

:Surprised:  haven't thought plymouth is running anymore..

I removed every package except of plymouth and libplymouth[whatever] and disabled splash in default/grub, so I thought plymouth is also disabled..

I always try to make to rubish in my system  :Very Happy: 

A shame that plymouth can't be removed anymore :/

----------


## thopiekar

> known issue, you have to disable plymouth splashscreen with psb-gfx
> 
> sudo mv /etc/init/plymouth.conf /etc/init/plymouth.conf.disabled
> 
> and reboot.


made what you told me to do, but no changes even after updating initramfs.
I even renamed /etc/init.d/plymouth to /etc/init.d/plymouth.disabled.
But I don't know if it really makes an effect :S

----------


## lucazade

> made what you told me to do, but no changes even after updating initramfs.
> I even renamed /etc/init.d/plymouth to /etc/init.d/plymouth.disabled.
> But I don't know if it really makes an effect :S


strange... 
If you login and the logout X is restarted, that way at least it should detect the correct resolution.
no other ideas, we'll see if someone else know why.

----------


## thopiekar

restarting X via 

```
sudo service kdm restart
```

 takes also no effect :S

----------


## thopiekar

dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/599971/
the message in dmesg at 3.832273 says that plymouthd is still running..
I'll try to disable /etc/init/plymouth-splash.conf and also other configs if needed.

----------


## thopiekar

According to this reply [http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=31] removing all themes as I already did should do the trick..

maybe something you could add to debian/control: Conflicts of the psb-dkms package..
about the poulsbo module.. couldn't you remove it from dkms.conf? or is it provided by the .39 kernel?

----------


## lucazade

> According to this reply [http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=31] removing all themes as I already did should do the trick..
> 
> maybe something you could add to debian/control: Conflicts of the psb-dkms package..
> about the poulsbo module.. couldn't you remove it from dkms.conf? or is it provided by the .39 kernel?


something i've added to control? what?

this is your issue :


```
[    3.233742] [drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid, remainder is 229
[    3.233771] [drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* Raw EDID:
[    3.233789] <3>00 ff ff ff ff ff ff 00 0d af 09 03 00 00 00 00  ................
[    3.233797] <3>2d 12 01 03 90 15 0c 78 0a b9 85 95 5c 59 95 27  -......x....\Y.'
[    3.233804] <3>1b 50 54 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01  .PT.............
[    3.233811] <3>01 01 01 01 01 01 94 11 00 b0 40 58 19 20 35 23  ..........@X. 5#
[    3.233818] <3>36 00 43 71 00 00 00 18 00 00 00 3e 00 0e ff ff  6.Cq.......>....
[    3.233825] <3>ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ................
[    3.233832] <3>ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ................
[    3.233839] <3>ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ................
[    3.233845] 
[    3.335389] allocated 1024x600 fb
[    3.548755] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x37
[    3.557965] fb0: psbfb frame buffer device
[    3.558069] drm: registered panic notifier
[    3.558306] [drm] Initialized pvrsrvkm 8.1.0 2009-03-10 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0
[    3.830022] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000001c
[    3.830245] IP: [<f8133ac3>] psb_unlocked_ioctl+0x23/0x120 [psb_gfx]
[    3.830428] *pde = 3ca16067 
[    3.830521] Oops: 0000 [#1] SMP 
[    3.830636] last sysfs file: /sys/devices/virtual/vc/vcs7/uevent
[    3.830781] Modules linked in: usbhid hid psb_gfx drm_kms_helper drm pata_sch i2c_algo_bit video atl1e
[    3.831168] 
[    3.831221] Pid: 219, comm: plymouthd Not tainted 2.6.39-0-generic #4~20110419-Ubuntu ASUSTeK Computer INC. T91/T91
[    3.831504] EIP: 0060:[<f8133ac3>] EFLAGS: 00010246 CPU: 1
[    3.832273] EIP is at psb_unlocked_ioctl+0x23/0x120 [psb_gfx]
[    3.832273] EAX: 00000000 EBX: f48fe9c0 ECX: 084791a0 EDX: c0246400
[    3.832273] ESI: c0246400 EDI: 00000000 EBP: f4b43f6c ESP: f4b43f3c
[    3.832273]  DS: 007b ES: 007b FS: 00d8 GS: 00e0 SS: 0068
[    3.832273] Process plymouthd (pid: 219, ti=f4b42000 task=f49e1940 task.ti=f4b42000)
[    3.832273] Stack:
[    3.832273]  f48ea000 f48fe9c0 00008002 00000020 f4b43f54 c1133b5b f4b43f94 c1129b46
[    3.832273]  00000001 f48fe9c0 f8133aa0 00000009 f4b43f8c c1139ed9 f48ea000 00008002
[    3.832273]  00000000 f48fe9c0 00000009 084791a0 f4b43fac c113a1b7 084791a0 c1129bfe
[    3.832273] Call Trace:
[    3.832273]  [<c1133b5b>] ? putname+0x2b/0x40
[    3.832273]  [<c1129b46>] ? do_sys_open+0x166/0x1f0
[    3.832273]  [<f8133aa0>] ? psb_probe+0x60/0x60 [psb_gfx]
[    3.832273]  [<c1139ed9>] do_vfs_ioctl+0x79/0x2d0
[    3.832273]  [<c113a1b7>] sys_ioctl+0x87/0x90
[    3.832273]  [<c1129bfe>] ? sys_open+0x2e/0x40
[    3.832273]  [<c1521064>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb
[    3.832273] Code: 90 90 90 90 90 90 90 90 55 89 e5 83 ec 30 89 5d f4 89 75 f8 89 7d fc 3e 8d 74 26 00 89 c3 8b 40 74 89 d6 89 f7 81 e7 ff 00 00 00 <8b> 40 1c 8b 90 64 01 00 00 8b 82 1c 02 00 00 89 55 ec 89 4d e8 
[    3.832273] EIP: [<f8133ac3>] psb_unlocked_ioctl+0x23/0x120 [psb_gfx] SS:ESP 0068:f4b43f3c
[    3.832273] CR2: 000000000000001c
[    3.935564] ---[ end trace e6720b57c741e559 ]---
```

----------


## thopiekar

> something i've added to control? what?
> 
> this is your issue :
> 
> 
> ```
> [    3.233742] [drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid, remainder is 229
> [    3.233771] [drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* Raw EDID:
> [    3.233789] <3>00 ff ff ff ff ff ff 00 0d af 09 03 00 00 00 00  ................
> ...


I meant that you could add the plymouth-theme* packages as Conflict'ing packages of psb-dkms.. so it would disable plymouth's splashing system.. I mean when installing psb-dkms..

about the dmesg outputs.. they aren't really telling me what is going wrong  :Neutral: 

PS: downgraded to 0.2.14 which should be "stable".. got the same problem there..

----------


## lucazade

> I meant that you could add the plymouth-theme* packages as Conflict'ing packages of psb-dkms.. so it would disable plymouth's splashing system.. I mean when installing psb-dkms..
> 
> about the dmesg outputs.. they aren't really telling me what is going wrong 
> 
> PS: downgraded to 0.2.14 which should be "stable".. got the same problem there..


ahhhhh.. ok! good idea, i'll look for it.

about the issue you have there are some lines about EDID which should handle lcd resolution. 
[drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid, remainder is 229

First time I see this edid error with psb-gfx.. maybe is what Kristoffer said here
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=3739
"Not Working - Nondefault resolution (it clips the screen to adjust resolution)"

don't know how to help unfortunately :/

----------


## tista

Hi Luca.

today I 've fixed compilation errors on .38-8 with 1.6.0-1922 kernel module!
so see details in my rev08.
and also Xorg.0.log says like this.

give a try. :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> Hi Luca.
> 
> today I 've fixed compilation errors on .38-8 with 1.6.0-1922 kernel module!
> so see details in my rev08.
> and also Xorg.0.log says like this.
> 
> give a try.


Great work mate...
gtkperf gives more or less the same results old 1.5... 

I've used libva 1.10 and added to my ppa
https://launchpad.net/~lucazade/+archive/ppa/+packages
it seems ok... vainfo says it is ok.

if everything is ok we can move stuff to emgd official ppa.

thanks again Tista  :Smile: 

PS. if your .39 branch is ok i can update emgd package for testing repo

----------


## PilotPaul

Ok guys your progress has been absolutely awesome!  A big thanks from me.  I know that this is still a "work in progress", but given that Natty is released today which solution would you recommend for a fresh install on 751h?

Cheers

Paul

----------


## tista

> Great work mate...
> gtkperf gives more or less the same results old 1.5... 
> 
> I've used libva 1.10 and added to my ppa
> https://launchpad.net/~lucazade/+archive/ppa/+packages
> it seems ok... vainfo says it is ok.
> 
> if everything is ok we can move stuff to emgd official ppa.
> 
> ...


Hi mate.  :Wink: 

I'm happy with your success!!

then, I've not tested now vaapi yet, but by your results it seems OK to sync to our official PPA now... and my .39 branches would be ready for kick off!  :Wink: 

I could say Thanks, too.
I believe we could make it possible earlier than MeeGo... :Smile: 

Ciao.

----------


## tista

> Ok guys your progress has been absolutely awesome!  A big thanks from me.  I know that this is still a "work in progress", but given that Natty is released today which solution would you recommend for a fresh install on 751h?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


Hi mate Paul.

today we broke a lot of brick walls to succeed to run newer EMGD GOLD 1.6.1 Xorg driver & paired 1.6.0 kernel module. :Wink: 
soon these would be landed on our main PPA for Natty at first. then the next we also could do for Maverick hopefully.

in user experiences, unfortunately it would not make much improvements, but core components exactly upgraded from 1.5.2. especially Xorg driver's 2D performance would be slightly better.


P.S:
I think the " Open Progress" is very important for everyone, so I had opened any sources, patches, working progress, and also my mistakes.. :Wink:  that's the community. all guys could share everything. that's the power of Open Source!

Cheers. :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> Ok guys your progress has been absolutely awesome!  A big thanks from me.  I know that this is still a "work in progress", but given that Natty is released today which solution would you recommend for a fresh install on 751h?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


I'm for fresh install but it is not strictly necessary.
I usually install, remove and test a lot of softwares and drivers during the 6 months so I like to have a clean installation to not revert everything by hand and to clean junk stuff around the system. This also help tracking new things easily.
But this is personal, I usually install via mini.iso and with a script I install all softwares and useful settings I need.. so after the installation I've a ready system. 
Installing from default Ubuntu iso may require more time for customizing it.

----------


## lucazade

I've updated ppa, script and faq for EMGD drivers... just in time for Natty release!


*Compatibility:
** Natty (driver release 1.6.x - kernel 2.6.38 and xorg 1.9)
* Maverick (driver release 1.5.2 - kernel 2.6.35 and xorg 1.9)
* Lucid (old driver release 1.5 - kernel 2.6.32 and xorg 1.8.x backported from xorg-edgers)


*Installation:
** Drivers are available in this PPA:  https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd

* Scripts to automatize installation for lucid, maverick and natty: 
wget dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/emgd/emgd-lucid.sh && sh ./emgd-lucid.sh
wget dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/emgd/emgd-maverick.sh && sh ./emgd-maverick.sh
wget dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/emgd/emgd-natty.sh && sh ./emgd-natty.sh

* at the end of installation script it will be opened /etc/X11/xorg.conf to modify lcd resolution if different from 1366x768

* at the end of the installation remember to pin xorg 1.9 packages in Synaptic to avoid upgrades to xorg 1.10


*Working features:
** 2D 
* 3D
* Xv videoplayback (totem, skype, cheese..)
* Vaapi videoplayback
* Compiz, Unity-2D


*Not working:
** Unity3D
* GnomeShell


*Video Playback HD:
*To watch HD Video use a player with vaapi video acceleration install mplayer packages from our ppa and play video with:
mplayer -va vaapi -vo vaapi filename.mpg
or using a gui frontend for mplayer (gnome-mplayer, smplayer...)


*Known Workarounds:
** Grub, Vts and Plymouth with native resolution:
echo "GRUB_GFXMODE=1366x768" | sudo tee -a "/etc/default/grub"
echo "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep" | sudo tee -a "/etc/default/grub"
sudo update-grub

* Suspend:
sudo mv /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video /usr/lib/pm-utils/99video

* Brightness hotkeys (tested on EEEPC and DELL Mini)
add "acpi_backlight=vendor" to grub


*Bugs and problems:
*If you encounter any problem using these drivers please report Netbook model and ubuntu version
and paste also the following files (use paste.ubuntu.com please!):
/var/log/Xorg.0.log
/var/log/dmesg
/etc/default/grub

Check also if there is any open bug related to your issue here:
https://bugs.launchpad.net/emgd/+bugs
If not present report a new one and if you want paste here your bug number.


*Alternative driver for Natty is psb-gfx (still under heavy dev)*
* Instructions here:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=3687

* State of the driver here:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=3739


*Notes:*
Let me know if this faq requires updates, probably we should also update wiki page and first post in this thread.

Old PSB driver is no more maintained because it requires a great amount of hacks and work for Natty.

Good Natty to all!  :Smile:

----------


## PilotPaul

Hi Luca,

Fresh install is my only option for Natty since I blew away my last attempt!  Just wanted to know which graphics option to install once I reinstall Natty - but given the amazing work you, Tista and others have done I think its going to be EMGD.  Maybe once OO comes out then the psb-gfx driver will be more ready for use...wait and see I guess!

I'm away for a few days now but will do a full install on my return and try your install scripts - I'll feedback any problems/issues on this forum.

Thanks again,

Paul

----------


## lucazade

> Hi mate. 
> 
> I'm happy with your success!!
> 
> then, I've not tested now vaapi yet, but by your results it seems OK to sync to our official PPA now... and my .39 branches would be ready for kick off! 
> 
> I could say Thanks, too.
> I believe we could make it possible earlier than MeeGo...
> 
> Ciao.


Ciao Tista

Pushed stuff to official emgd ppa, now I'll look to .39 and maverick.
I believe as well we were quicker than meego this time.

take care
see u soon  :Smile:

----------


## thopiekar

> ahhhhh.. ok! good idea, i'll look for it.
> 
> about the issue you have there are some lines about EDID which should handle lcd resolution. 
> [drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid, remainder is 229
> 
> First time I see this edid error with psb-gfx.. maybe is what Kristoffer said here
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=3739
> "Not Working - Nondefault resolution (it clips the screen to adjust resolution)"
> 
> don't know how to help unfortunately :/


but psb_gfx was working before. I made a fresh install, while the upgrade from maverick faild and installed psb-dkms first.
Worked great and fast, but I saw you working on emgd so tryed it after that. Downgrading the X and always selecting it from upgrades made me thinking about moving to psb_gfx again..

About the emgd driver. There are differences between the ABI when X is up-to-date. Are you planning to make emgd compatible to the new ABI? Or is it even possible?

Finally about the X downgrade. While X (1.9.0<1.9.9) is needed to get emgd working you could add to the dkms-package that it depends on X in this version range, so apt wouldn't show updates on X while emgd-dkms is installed and the downgraded X needed.

----------


## LionHead

> Ciao Mauro,
> 
> mi fa piacere che il nostro contributo ti sia stato utile ed hai detto bene che si è trasformato in divertimento.
> Per quanto mi riguarda è stato anche educativo, non avrei mai pensato di occuparmi di queste cose e grazie al contributo di tutti ora ne so qualcosa di più.
> Purtroppo di supporto dall'alto non ne abbiamo avuto tanto nel tempo però devo dire che alla fin fine siamo riusciti sempre a farlo funzionare decentemente.
> Continua a seguirci, abbiamo ancora alcuni assi nella manica 
> 
> saluti
> Luca
> ...


Non vi mollerò fino alla chiusura del 3d, ci puoi giurare !
Mi stò divertendo come non succedeva dall'epoca del C64  :Very Happy: 

Anzi,se avete bisogno di una macchina per fare dei test il mio pc è a vostra disposizione (Sony Vaio VGN-P21Z).

Un saluto a tutti ma un particolare grazie a te e a Tista  :Wave: 

Ti rubo una frase:
for english speakers it is about thankfulness for the community efforts... and is not an expert but intended to be helpful to the community...

----------


## jbernardo

Ciao Luca,
I've just installed natty to test your ppa, and since you didn't build  the xorg package for 1.9, kubuntu-desktop is removed, emgd'dkms isn't installed when using your scripts, etc., etc. Could you please add the xorg package to your ppa?
Thanks!

----------


## lucazade

> Ciao Luca,
> I've just installed natty to test your ppa, and since you didn't build  the xorg package for 1.9, kubuntu-desktop is removed, emgd'dkms isn't installed when using your scripts, etc., etc. Could you please add the xorg package to your ppa?
> Thanks!


Ciao!

Xorg 1.9 packages are from maverick repo, should I build 1.9 inside the ppa for natty?
In case I hope it will be an easy road.

Also, why kubuntu-desktop is removed and emgd-dkms is not installed? is there a conflict of version? I don't see it here , at least with ubuntu-desktop.
 :Confused:

----------


## lucazade

> but psb_gfx was working before. I made a fresh install, while the upgrade from maverick faild and installed psb-dkms first.
> Worked great and fast, but I saw you working on emgd so tryed it after that. Downgrading the X and always selecting it from upgrades made me thinking about moving to psb_gfx again..
> 
> About the emgd driver. There are differences between the ABI when X is up-to-date. Are you planning to make emgd compatible to the new ABI? Or is it even possible?
> 
> Finally about the X downgrade. While X (1.9.0<1.9.9) is needed to get emgd working you could add to the dkms-package that it depends on X in this version range, so apt wouldn't show updates on X while emgd-dkms is installed and the downgraded X needed.


xorg-emgd is binary, we don't have source, so is only compatible with xorg 1.9.

I didn't know about the range 1.9.0<1.9.9 to not show updates, seems good. I'll look, if you have a quick suggestion on what to change we'll be faster  :Smile:

----------


## jbernardo

> Ciao!
> 
> Xorg 1.9 packages are from maverick repo, should I build 1.9 inside the ppa for natty?
> In case I hope it will be an easy road.
> 
> Also, why kubuntu-desktop is removed and emgd-dkms is not installed? is there a conflict of version? I don't see it here , at least with ubuntu-desktop.


It seems simpler than that, it is missing only *the* Xorg package - and kubuntu-desktop depends on it. 
When I do an "apt-cache policy xorg" I get that the only available package is 1:7.6+4ubuntu3. If I do that for xserver-xorg, I get also your version 1:7..5+6ubuntu3.
I am guessing on why emgd-dkms didn't get installed by your script, and probably because the install failed as it tried to remove kubuntu-desktop while installing xorg-emgd, and then all other installs in the same line fail.

Edit: I got the xorg package manually (from here), installed it, which in turn made me install xfonts-100dpi and xfonts-75dpi, and now was able to install xorg-emgd without removing kubuntu-desktop. After that, I re-ran the relevant lines from your script, and now I have emgd working on natty. Can you please add the xorg package (and xfonts-100dpi and xfonts-75dpi) to your dropbox folder and script?
Thanks!

----------


## tista

Hi José.

could you please check whether our latest emgd 1.6.1 could work with K compositor or not?
and I also wanna know these:
* K power-manager with brightness hotkyes
* K power-manager suspend/resume
* K 2D performance with acceleration

and then if you had seen something new issues on K, please let me know. :Wink: 

Regards.

----------


## jbernardo

Hi Luca,
I'm leaving for work now, but one thing I can tell you works out of the box - brightness hotkeys. No on-screen indication of the level, but maybe that is the default setting in the new kde. Compositing seems to work with the configurations I had for PSB, but I haven't been able to test it properly yet.
Suspend/resume I'll tell you after I get to work.
2D performance seems ok, haven't opened firefox yet to check how it scrolls.

----------


## lucazade

> It seems simpler than that, it is missing only *the* Xorg package - and kubuntu-desktop depends on it. 
> When I do an "apt-cache policy xorg" I get that the only available package is 1:7.6+4ubuntu3. If I do that for xserver-xorg, I get also your version 1:7..5+6ubuntu3.
> I am guessing on why emgd-dkms didn't get installed by your script, and probably because the install failed as it tried to remove kubuntu-desktop while installing xorg-emgd, and then all other installs in the same line fail.
> 
> Edit: I got the xorg package manually (from here), installed it, which in turn made me install xfonts-100dpi and xfonts-75dpi, and now was able to install xorg-emgd without removing kubuntu-desktop. After that, I re-ran the relevant lines from your script, and now I have emgd working on natty. Can you please add the xorg package (and xfonts-100dpi and xfonts-75dpi) to your dropbox folder and script?
> Thanks!


Ok thanks!
Added xorg, xfonts-100dpi and xfonts-75dpi to install script.
Now I'll look for xorg version in debian/control to avoid xorg updates to 1.10.

----------


## thopiekar

> xorg-emgd is binary, we don't have source, so is only compatible with xorg 1.9.
> 
> I didn't know about the range 1.9.0<1.9.9 to not show updates, seems good. I'll look, if you have a quick suggestion on what to change we'll be faster


hey Luca  :Wink: 

when looking at our emgd-package you should set Depends: xserver-xorg (=>1.9) and Conflicts: xserver-xorg (>1.10)
this should do the thing keeping the downgraded X packages.

And about jbernardo's idea. This would be the next step getting a rid of the script. When you rebuild the xserver-packages in our ppa for natty, people would automaticly downgrade X, when they are installing the emgd-dkms package.

Finally two questions:
1. Why is emgdgui no part of a package?
2. What about a package that is called "emgd-support", which will include all needed settings? Maybe using debconf for choosing the default resolution, because there are people out there which also use 1024x600. Your xorg.conf in the script handles higher resolutions. And I also think moving the config for X, here xorg.conf, should be moved to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/, because it could remove manual improvements in xorg.conf the end-user already made.

Looking foreward to get some feedback from you.  :Wink: 

PS: Downgrading X this way would solve jbernardo'S problem, too
PSS: about debconf: I made packages for oscam using debconf in the past. You can take here a look: ftp://thopiekar.homelinux.com/oscam4satshare/debian/

----------


## lucazade

> hey Luca 
> 
> when looking at our emgd-package you should set Depends: xserver-xorg (=>1.9) and Conflicts: xserver-xorg (>1.10)
> this should do the thing keeping the downgraded X packages.
> 
> And about jbernardo's idea. This would be the next step getting a rid of the script. When you rebuild the xserver-packages in our ppa for natty, people would automaticly downgrade X, when they are installing the emgd-dkms package.
> 
> Finally two questions:
> 1. Why is emgdgui no part of a package?
> ...


Building xserver-packages in ppa I think is not so easy.. i tried some time ago. If anyone wants to try and know how to do, feel free.

EmgdUI was broken also from previous release, only way was to use the prebuild contained in emgd-linux megapackage. This time we don't have the megapackage for 1.6 so we cannot do anything else.

If you have time to create this emgd-support I'll remove the script, I don't care a lot about it.. it is only to avoid to paste hundred of lines in instructions.

----------


## tista

> hey Luca 
> 
> when looking at our emgd-package you should set Depends: xserver-xorg (=>1.9) and Conflicts: xserver-xorg (>1.10)
> this should do the thing keeping the downgraded X packages.
> 
> And about jbernardo's idea. This would be the next step getting a rid of the script. When you rebuild the xserver-packages in our ppa for natty, people would automaticly downgrade X, when they are installing the emgd-dkms package.
> 
> Finally two questions:
> 1. Why is emgdgui no part of a package?
> ...


Hi thopiekar.

could you make some mockup, sample codes, patches, anything like that?
at least I won't to see only ideas but also codes. :Wink: 
because today we're strongly pushing stress to Luca to release all.
so I think we'd better to talk about it with barebones of codes.

Cheers.

----------


## thopiekar

> Hi thopiekar.
> 
> could you make some mockup, sample codes, patches, anything like that?
> at least I won't to see only ideas but also codes.
> because today we're strongly pushing stress to Luca to release all.
> so I think we'd better to talk about it with barebones of codes.
> 
> Cheers.


sure! working now on it at ppa:thopiekar/emgd  :Wink: 
I think I'll need a day for that, because I haven't packaged anything for a long time  :Wink: 

But as luca said. Rebuilding X 1.9 isn't easy, thats why the packages from the Xswat for example don't specify to use also downgraded libs for the build. So I'll need to prepare these packages to use downgraded libs. Hope it won't be that much libs that break the compiling process. Also the drivers which depend on X 1.9 need to be build against the downgraded X packages.

Surely enough work for me.
What we can also do is to copy X 1.9 from maverick to natty into our ppa. This would be as dirty as our script.

PS: Stupid launchpad building system :/ Copied xorg-server from Xswat (maverick) to my ppa (natty) and it takes 18 hours until it starts to build it  :Sad: 
PSS: Made a build now locally with pbuilder. I'm sure the same will happen with the source on launchpad.
Here is the build-log http://paste.ubuntu.com/600665/. Do you know which dependency needs to be downgraded here to get it build X 1.9?

----------


## tista

> sure! working now on it at ppa:thopiekar/emgd 
> I think I'll need a day for that, because I haven't packaged anything for a long time 
> 
> But as luca said. Rebuilding X 1.9 isn't easy, thats why the packages from the Xswat for example don't specify to use also downgraded libs for the build. So I'll need to prepare these packages to use downgraded libs. Hope it won't be that much libs that break the compiling process. Also the drivers which depend on X 1.9 need to be build against the downgraded X packages.
> 
> Surely enough work for me.
> What we can also do is to copy X 1.9 from maverick to natty into our ppa. This would be as dirty as our script.
> 
> PS: Stupid launchpad building system :/ Copied xorg-server from Xswat (maverick) to my ppa (natty) and it takes 18 hours until it starts to build it


Great thopiekar!

I believe you could help us all..
and don't worry about time manner. :Wink:  

P.S:
ahahaha!!  :Smile: 
18 hours ?! if I had such time, I could rebuild kernel and almost stuff of OS...

Ciao.

----------


## thopiekar

hey tista  :Wink: 

can you help me with that?




> PSS: Made a build now locally with pbuilder. I'm sure the same will happen with the source on launchpad.
> Here is the build-log http://paste.ubuntu.com/600665/. Do you know which dependency needs to be downgraded here to get it build X 1.9?

----------


## tista

> hey tista 
> 
> can you help me with that?


@thopiekar

yeah I've seen your log, and did it mean the error on line 3725:


```
ERROR:../../../test/xi2/protocol-xiselectevents.c:110:request_XISelectEvent: assertion failed: (rc == error)
```

is it right?

so could you make diff for protocol-xiselectevents.c between 1.9 and 1.10?
now I'm googling, but unfortunately I could not hit usefull pages...  :Sad: 

Cheers.

PS:
I also give a try on local build Xorg packages from sources. :Wink:

----------


## thopiekar

The most interesting lines are:


```
/xi2/eventconvert/XIFocusEvent: [dix] EventToXI2: Not implemented for 10 
[dix] EventToXI2: Not implemented for 8
```

To me it says that it is build aginist an ABI or what ever (I'm not familar with X) which is in version 10 (that is used for 1.10) but the test expects version 8.

What could it be?
Here the Build-Deps of our debian/control:


```
Build-Depends:
 debhelper (>= 5.0.0),
 quilt,
 lsb-release,
 pkg-config,
 bison,
 flex,
 automake,
 libtool,
 xutils-dev (>= 1:7.5+4),
 xfonts-utils (>= 1:7.5+1),
 x11proto-bigreqs-dev (>= 1:1.1.0),
 x11proto-composite-dev (>= 1:0.4), 
 x11proto-core-dev (>= 7.0.17),
 x11proto-damage-dev (>= 1.1),
 x11proto-fixes-dev (>= 1:4.1),
 x11proto-kb-dev (>= 1.0.3),
 x11proto-xinerama-dev,
 x11proto-randr-dev (>= 1.2.99.3),
 x11proto-record-dev (>= 1.13.99.1),
 x11proto-render-dev (>= 2:0.11),
 x11proto-resource-dev,
 x11proto-scrnsaver-dev,
 x11proto-video-dev,
 x11proto-xcmisc-dev (>= 1.2.0),
 x11proto-xext-dev (>= 7.0.99.3),
 x11proto-xf86bigfont-dev (>= 1.2.0),
 x11proto-xf86dga-dev (>= 2.0.99.1),
 x11proto-xf86vidmode-dev (>= 2.2.99.1),
 xtrans-dev (>= 1.2.2),
 libxau-dev (>= 1:1.0.5-2),
 x11proto-input-dev (>= 1.9.99.902),
 x11proto-dri2-dev (>= 2.3),
 libxdmcp-dev (>= 1:0.99.1),
 libxfont-dev (>= 1:1.4.2),
 libxkbfile-dev (>= 1:0.99.1),
 libpixman-1-dev (>= 0.15.20),
 libpciaccess-dev (>= 0.11.0-2),
 libgcrypt-dev,
 nettle-dev,
 libdbus-1-dev [kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386],
 libhal-dev [kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386],
 libudev-dev (>= 151-3) [alpha amd64 arm armeb armel avr32 hppa i386 ia64 lpia m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc],
 libselinux1-dev (>= 2.0.80) [alpha amd64 arm armeb armel avr32 hppa i386 ia64 lpia m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc],
 x11proto-xf86dri-dev (>= 2.1.0),
 libdrm-dev (>= 2.4.3) [!hurd-i386],
 x11proto-gl-dev (>= 1.4.10),
 mesa-common-dev (>= 7.8),
 libgl1-mesa-dev (>= 7.8),
 libxmuu-dev (>= 1:0.99.1),
 libxext-dev (>= 1:0.99.1),
 libx11-dev (>= 1:0.99.2),
 libxrender-dev (>= 1:0.9.0),
 libxi-dev (>= 2:1.2.99.1),
 x11proto-dmx-dev (>= 1:2.2.99.1),
 libdmx-dev (>= 1:1.0.1),
 libxpm-dev (>= 1:3.5.3),
 libxaw7-dev (>= 1:0.99.1),
 libxt-dev (>= 1:0.99.1),
 libxmu-dev (>= 1:0.99.1),
 libxtst-dev (>= 1:0.99.1),
 libxres-dev (>= 1:0.99.1),
 libxfixes-dev (>= 1:3.0.0),
 libxv-dev,
 libxinerama-dev,
# unit tests
 libglib2.0-dev,
 xkb-data,
 x11-xkb-utils,
```

btw. found this comment in the control-file:



> # all the Build-Depends up to x11proto-xf86-dri-dev are for the normal Xorg
> # server, and common dependencies for the DIX.
> # x11proto-xf86dri-dev and libdrm-dev are for DRI support for the Xorg server.
> # x11proto-print-dev and libfreetype6-dev are for Xprint
> # everything on is for the DMX and Xnest servers.


so, downgrading x11proto-xf86-dri-dev is needed?

----------


## tista

> The most interesting lines are:
> 
> 
> ```
> /xi2/eventconvert/XIFocusEvent: [dix] EventToXI2: Not implemented for 10 
> [dix] EventToXI2: Not implemented for 8
> ```
> 
> To me it says that it is build aginist an ABI or what ever (I'm not familar with X) which is in version 10 (that is used for 1.10) but the test expects version 8.
> ...


yeah I think so.
Natty would provide ABI 10 dev packages when you build and/or solve build dependencies...
but I really don't know how we use downgraded dev packages.
could you port all dev packages from maverick as you need..

----------


## thopiekar

> yeah I think so.
> Natty would provide ABI 10 dev packages when you build and/or solve build dependencies...
> but I really don't know how we use downgraded dev packages.
> could you port all dev packages from maverick as you need..


rebuilding older dev packages was what I planned to do to get a working build of X 1.9..
make a build using older packages is quite simple.. you set as build dep that it needs a package XY which version isn't higher than Z.
I'm busy the next hours, so it would be very kind if someone can ask on IRC (maybe in the channel of the Xswat) what we need to downgrade or whatever to build against the ABI 8.

I'll be later on IRC, too. Which channel do we use?

----------


## lucazade

> rebuilding older dev packages was what I planned to do to get a working build of X 1.9..
> make a build using older packages is quite simple.. you set as build dep that it needs a package XY which version isn't higher than Z.
> I'm busy the next hours, so it would be very kind if someone can ask on IRC (maybe in the channel of the Xswat) what we need to downgrade or whatever to build against the ABI 8.
> 
> I'll be later on IRC, too. Which channel do we use?


We don't have a IRC channel.. could be nice to have one.. also to remove all these dev messages from thread.

#ubuntu-x is the channel for xorg guys.

----------


## lucazade

registered our channel: #gma500 on freenode server ... i'm in!

@thopiekar:  I didn't recognize you! now i've seen your account on lp. Hi!

----------


## tista

@Luca

I'm in,too! :Wink:

----------


## daimadoshi85

Good morning. I opened a new bug report here as Lucazade told me. I hope you'll solve it soon!
Thank you very much!

----------


## godfazr

Hi guys.
Just installed 11.04 and EMGD using screipt from ppa and now I only see splash screen for whole eternity, though system not hangs - buttons work, if I press power button it smoothly shooting down. What could be the problem here? I use stock .38 kernel, if it metters.

Other bad thing is that after some update in 10.10, I guess it was ffmpeg codec, I lost video playback performance - previously I was able to play 720p mp4 video (shoot with my camera) via Totem with normal performance even in fullscreen, and now even mplayer and vcl became snails  :Sad: 
And just noticed good thing - now I have working EMGD UI which allows to change brightness.

----------


## simplygades

Same here. I installed Natty, ran the EMGD script from the ppa, rebooted and got stuck at plymouth screen. However, after rebooting in recovery mode I found out that it indicates broken dependencies, so I re-ran the script and X started. The broken dependency was xserver-xorg-video-qxl. 
I uninstalled it and locked all packages replaced by the script to thei current versions via synaptic, but 
an upgrade via the CLI will mess things up again...is that normal? Could possibly Lucazade help with this one, perhaps I'm missing something. By the way, I think I've lost VAAPI acceleration in mplayer, but i see no errors by vainfo, and Accel option is enabled. Just sharing some info, as I still use 10.10, mainly. Cheers!

P.S. Unity-2D seems a little akward, but sweet. Too bad I can't try it's big brother.

----------


## lucazade

Ok guys...

Me and Tista are working in progress these issues related to X downgrading.
We hope to solve in a few days so we ask to wait and don't use the script.

I'll write here when solved.. thanks 

Luca

----------


## simplygades

> Ok guys...
> 
> Me and Tista are working in progress these issues related to X downgrading.
> We hope to solve in a few days so we ask to wait and don't use the script.
> 
> I'll write here when solved.. thanks 
> 
> Luca


Didn't mean to rush you in any way.  :Smile: 
Since you have knowledge of the problem, you know what to do best. Just reported in case something was not visible. Thanks again for making GMA500 work for the rest of us!I wish you luck!

----------


## tista

> Didn't mean to rush you in any way. 
> Since you have knowledge of the problem, you know what to do best. Just reported in case something was not visible. Thanks again for making GMA500 work for the rest of us!I wish you luck!


Hey come'in our irc #gma500 on freenode!  :Wink: 
now we're working.

Cheers.

----------


## Nick99999

hello,
I am new user Natty (Xubuntu). I have Sony Vaio VGN P29.
Please help: Which driver neend istall me?

please give instruction for newbee linux 


Thanks.

----------


## tista

> hello,
> I am new user Natty (Xubuntu). I have Sony Vaio VGN P29.
> Please help: Which driver neend istall me?
> 
> please give instruction for newbee linux 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Nick.  :Wink: 

You're an amazing challenger since you had given a try for Natty...
exactly we have various drivers.
but on natty, unfortunately psb driver couldn't be used. emgd or fbdev or psb_gfx.

and you have VAIO P , right?  I'm using the same. :Wink: 
well... I could recommend emgd installation for you, but now we have some critical issues on it.
especially in installation process...  :Sad: 

so I suppose you would be better to revert Natty to Maverick (Ubuntu 10.10)... in fact, me and some other poulsbo freaks were already succeeding emgd on Natty, but not so easy... yeah still stays W.I.P.

in opposite, Maverick would run with both psb and emgd as well..  :Wink:  and you should try 1st with psb! the best driver of us. and its instructions would be seen on our Wiki. see details on it.

Cheers.

tista

----------


## Nick99999

> Hi Nick. 
>  its instructions would be seen on our Wiki. see details on it.
> tista


thanks.. setup 10.10 Xubuntu  :Smile: 
please give me link to your WIKI or link to automated install psb for 10.10

----------


## lucazade

> thanks.. setup 10.10 Xubuntu 
> please give me link to your WIKI or link to automated install psb for 10.10


https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo

----------


## Nick99999

> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo


thanks lucazade..

maybe can i use this link:
wget dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/emgd/emgd-maverick.sh && sh ./emgd-maverick.sh

from https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd

??

----------


## grege

> thanks lucazade..
> 
> maybe can i use this link:
> wget dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/emgd/emgd-maverick.sh && sh ./emgd-maverick.sh
> 
> from https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd
> 
> ??


With maverick just run 


sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-3d

Then reboot.

If you run the script from Launchpad you will end up with no X server and a command prompt - well that is what happens on Natty. You then have to manually install emgd-dkms and emgdbl plus manually remove xserver-xorg-video-qxl

Then you have to lock versions of several xorg files and avoid the update manager.

It works well if you know what you are doing and you are vigilant with updates.

We await a fix to the script from tista and lucazade.

----------


## grahamst

Hi - I haven't posted here for a while, but I've been following the discussions (with a few gaps).

I'm currently running Maverick and the PSB drivers on an Acer AO751h, and I'm very happy with this setup. I'm going to wait until the EMGD scripts are foolproof before upgrading to Natty.

When the time comes, will it be possible to upgrade via the standard 'Upgrade?' screen that is offered (and if so, do I need to I uninstall the PSB drivers first) or would a fresh install be the safer way to go?

Graham

ps. Great work, guys

----------


## tista

Hi all Natty Believers!  :Wink: 

I'm really sorry for that... 
Now our Team goes working in progress deep inside, but never succeeding yet.  :Sad: 

Well... let's explain for our team's progress...
1, making "Frankenstein" Xorg Packages. - now we making some Xorg packages on my testing PPA. it contains Maverick 's one, but named 1.10... all of sources would be almost similar to Maverick, but build environments and name ware "1.10..." something like that. yeah frankenstein! (Maarten named  :Smile:  )
2. making "emgd-config" package. - we would shift to using deb package to deal with some configurations instead of general shell-script. yes it looks like Poulsbo-config on PSB. it would provide xorg.conf generator, grub configurations, and a bit more...
3. mplayer having some conflicts. - now we have issues on our mplayer installations via synaptic. it says mplayer is broken. we think it caused to some libs  used when it had built with... but I had few convictions...
4. making newer emgd-dkms for Maverick. - today I'm starting cody works for GOLD 1.6.0 to backport to Maverick. so we'll soon be able to catch the codes on my new opened branch and eventually going to port to our PPA.

If you had some questions, suggestions, patches, sample codes and more, let us know!  :Smile: 
Now we would have discussions  in #gma500 channel on freenode. so here and/or there, yeah we'll be OK.

Cheers all.  :Wink: 

tista

----------


## thopiekar

ciao luca! hey hiro!
Have you managed, getting my xserver-xorg packages incl. drivers work with emgd? Have you already published emgd-config and so on, so I could test them?

Hope to hear from you  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> ciao luca! hey hiro!
> Have you managed, getting my xserver-xorg packages incl. drivers work with emgd? Have you already published emgd-config and so on, so I could test them?
> 
> Hope to hear from you


@thomas
managed right now... after one thousand of trials and fixes
xorg.conf is already inside emgd-xorg... take a look at my ppa:lucazade/ppa
and "sudo apt-get install xorg-emgd emgd-dkms"
does everything, no script.

for the others wait a bit.. we need to polish other stuff and move packages to official ppa!
(libva, mplayer and vlc still needs work)

----------


## thopiekar

great!if you want to rebuild the sources don't forget to copy the x11proto-* packages and libxi6  :Wink: 

and pleassssee try getting xorg.conf working in the xorg.conf.d folder!

finally collect dmi and the needed modelines.. maybe at launchpad as bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/emgd or what ever.. be sure I will make a simple python script for that! don't think it would be that hard  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> great!if you want to rebuild the sources don't forget to copy the x11proto-* packages and libxi6 
> 
> and pleassssee try getting xorg.conf working in the xorg.conf.d folder!
> 
> finally collect dmi and the needed modelines.. maybe at launchpad as bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/emgd or what ever.. be sure I will make a simple python script for that! don't think it would be that hard


yep yep.. we'll tune xorg.conf in .d folder and check for dmi and modelines.
this is only our first step!

----------


## tista

> ciao luca! hey hiro!
> Have you managed, getting my xserver-xorg packages incl. drivers work with emgd? Have you already published emgd-config and so on, so I could test them?
> 
> Hope to hear from you


HAPPY WORKING WITH YOU!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

that's our first step.

Cheers. and see you soon.

----------


## thopiekar

I am glad to hear that from you, Hiro!
I think I'll add a bzr branch soon with the emgd-xorg-config script. I started coding yesterday and I think it would be easy for us using python's programming with dictionaries  :Wink: 
I'll let you know when the branch is uploaded!

----------


## tista

> I am glad to hear that from you, Hiro!
> I think I'll add a bzr branch soon with the emgd-xorg-config script. I started coding yesterday and I think it would be easy for us using python's programming with dictionaries 
> I'll let you know when the branch is uploaded!


@Thomas

OK. sounds cool!  :Smile: 

I would also polish our PPA more, and then, yeah kernelspace cody for Maverick with current EMGD sources. I would gave you guys dkms soon!

If you had done some amazing work, please let us know...

Have a nice day.  :Wink:

----------


## thomi_ch

hey gma500 team

i have done this:

added ppa:lucazade/ppa
and "sudo apt-get install xorg-emgd emgd-dkms"

seems to work.. but only with a resolution of "1024*600" instead of "1366x768"...

i hava a ASUS EEE1101HA... and whant to upgrade http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8830266 so all natty users now that to don on the ASUS EEE1101HA..

thanks for response
thomi

----------


## lucazade

> hey gma500 team
> 
> i have done this:
> 
> added ppa:lucazade/ppa
> and "sudo apt-get install xorg-emgd emgd-dkms"
> 
> seems to work.. but only with a resolution of "1024*600" instead of "1366x768"...
> 
> ...


we asked to wait and to not use that repo.. so you have done at your own risk.
anyway paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log and we'll see (use paste.ubuntu.com)

cheers

----------


## thopiekar

hey team, created the branch at: https://code.launchpad.net/~gma500/+junk/emgd-xorg-conf
and i hope this concept will be helpfull for us:
http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gma500/...d-xorg-conf.py

@thomi_ch: hey, schick mir auch mal die Ausgabe von 


> dmesg | grep DMI


 !
Wenn du "pastebinit" installiert hast kannst du das ganze mit


```
dmesg | grep DMI | pastebinit
```

 erledigen und den ausgegebenen Link hier posten  :Wink: 

Das gleiche gilt für lucazade's log:


```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
```

----------


## lucazade

@thomas

thanks for branch (I'll look at it tomorow.. now i'm sleepy!) and to integrate dmi infos to my previous post.

i've tried again libva + mplayer vaapi on my default natty partition and now automagically videoplayback is *perfect*.
Tried a couple of HD movies.. no artefacts, no blocky, no glitches, no slowdown.. i'm wondering what differences there are with my other partition.. magic.

see you

----------


## catslaugh

I have a Dell Mini 12, and was able to get my 1280×800 resolution back after an upgrade to Natty by following the instructions for emgd, then changing the resolution in xorg.conf to 1280x800 when the install was complete.  Nice work!

Edited to add:  Looks like xserver-xorg-video-qxl needed removing as well; synaptic complained it was broken when I next used it.

----------


## jbernardo

> @thomas
> 
> thanks for branch (I'll look at it tomorow.. now i'm sleepy!) and to integrate dmi infos to my previous post.
> 
> i've tried again libva + mplayer vaapi on my default natty partition and now automagically videoplayback is *perfect*.
> Tried a couple of HD movies.. no artefacts, no blocky, no glitches, no slowdown.. i'm wondering what differences there are with my other partition.. magic.
> (mplayer from ppa:gma500/emgd selected from synaptic with ctrl+e to force version).
> 
> see you


Luca,
I wiped my kwin config, got it to use openGL instead of XRender for effects(the only way it worked on psb), and ended up disabling compositing. Now mplayer from the emgd ppa works well here too, seems even better than on poulsbo.
Unfortunately vlc failed on the install part of the build, I'll try to start from natty's version, adding maarten's patch to it.

----------


## tista

> I have a Dell Mini 12, and was able to get my 1280×800 resolution back after an upgrade to Natty by following the instructions for emgd, then changing the resolution in xorg.conf to 1280x800 when the install was complete.  Nice work!
> 
> Edited to add:  Looks like xserver-xorg-video-qxl needed removing as well; synaptic complained it was broken when I next used it.


Hi catslaugh.  :Wink: 

if you had seen some warnings/errors on synaptic, let us know how it was.. hopefully could you add log here?

Cheers.

----------


## jbernardo

I can confirm that xserver-xorg-video-qxl needs to be removed too, it depends on a more recent version of xorg. I removed it by hand when installing the emgd drivers.

----------


## tista

> I can confirm that xserver-xorg-video-qxl needs to be removed too, it depends on a more recent version of xorg. I removed it by hand when installing the emgd drivers.


@jbernardo

Thanks for your info, OK. we would check package dependencies out again...

Ciao.

----------


## catslaugh

What log would you like?  I found this in /var/log/dpkg.log:



```
2011-05-02 19:17:26 startup packages remove
2011-05-02 19:17:26 status installed xserver-xorg-video-qxl 0.0.12-1ubuntu4
2011-05-02 19:17:30 remove xserver-xorg-video-qxl 0.0.12-1ubuntu4 <none>
2011-05-02 19:17:30 status half-configured xserver-xorg-video-qxl 0.0.12-1ubuntu4
2011-05-02 19:17:30 status half-installed xserver-xorg-video-qxl 0.0.12-1ubuntu4
2011-05-02 19:17:31 status config-files xserver-xorg-video-qxl 0.0.12-1ubuntu4
2011-05-02 19:17:31 status config-files xserver-xorg-video-qxl 0.0.12-1ubuntu4
2011-05-02 19:17:31 status config-files xserver-xorg-video-qxl 0.0.12-1ubuntu4
2011-05-02 19:17:31 status not-installed xserver-xorg-video-qxl <none>
```

----------


## lucazade

> I have a Dell Mini 12, and was able to get my 1280×800 resolution back after an upgrade to Natty by following the instructions for emgd, then changing the resolution in xorg.conf to 1280x800 when the install was complete.  Nice work!
> 
> Edited to add:  Looks like xserver-xorg-video-qxl needed removing as well; synaptic complained it was broken when I next used it.


Thanks for your feedback..
unfortunately you have used our old method to install drivers in Natty, using the bash script, which had some issue like xserver-xorg-video-qxl not removed and other things.

I've removed the script now in order to avoid this situation.

In the next days will land new instructions to install drivers (xserver-xorg-video-qxl is automatically removed).

----------


## lucazade

> Luca,
> I wiped my kwin config, got it to use openGL instead of XRender for effects(the only way it worked on psb), and ended up disabling compositing. Now mplayer from the emgd ppa works well here too, seems even better than on poulsbo.
> Unfortunately vlc failed on the install part of the build, I'll try to start from natty's version, adding maarten's patch to it.


Great...
happy to know mplayer now works ok also for you, I have to find why now it works ok and in the previous days was choppy (libva-glx?).
I'm looking forward to vlc also, it would be nice to have!

----------


## lucazade

Fixed also mplayer-vaapi, now there is no need to force version from synaptic

last thing to fix is emgd-config which will install xorg.conf and adapt to netbook if it requires special lcd modelines to get native resolution
(we'll involve Thomas' python script to detect netbook via DMI and to apply correct modelines to xorg.conf)



*In the next days will land new instructions to install drivers*

----------


## thomi_ch

> @thomi_ch: hey, schick mir auch mal die Ausgabe von  !
> Wenn du "pastebinit" installiert hast kannst du das ganze mit
> 
> 
> ```
> dmesg | grep DMI | pastebinit
> ```
> 
>  erledigen und den ausgegebenen Link hier posten 
> ...


dmesg | grep DMI | pastebinit
http://paste.ubuntu.com/602679/

Xorg.0.log:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/602677/


hope that helps.. hoffe das hilft weiter... und ja/yes i know, that it's in developing state  :Smile: .. we need users to test..  :Wink: ..  :Capital Razz: 

thomi

----------


## #8seven

Hey guys,

just wanted to shout out an ultra-large THANK YOU! for all the work you put into Intel's f*** up! Love running lubuntu on my 1101HA and would be nowhere close to having a native res, if it wasn't for you guys... so kudos & tons of appreciation from here!
 :Guitar:

----------


## ffred78

Yes, I follow this forum from a long time ago and it help me to have my favorit distro working on a Aspire 751. Thanks to all of you ans sorry for my poor english (I'm french, sorry  :Wink: )

----------


## thopiekar

Updated our emgd-xorg-conf with ASUS T91 and ASUST91MT!
See http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gma500/...d-xorg-conf.py

If you got also an device using another resolution just reply your DMI and the needed resolution:
Sending the DMI via


```
dmesg | grep DMI | pastebinit
```

 is very easy. Just copy the link outputed in the terminal.

----------


## tista

> Updated our emgd-xorg-conf with ASUS T91 and ASUST91MT!
> See http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gma500/...d-xorg-conf.py
> 
> If you got also an device using another resolution just reply your DMI and the needed resolution:
> Sending the DMI via
> 
> 
> ```
> dmesg | grep DMI | pastebinit
> ...


@Thomas

Hi.  :Wink: 
I gotta join your research.
DMI of my 1st Gen VAIO P is here.
http://paste.ubuntu.com/602825/

and my xorg.conf is here:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/602829/

*CAUTION: our VAIO P series has some damned incompatibilities with EMGD. so if you could, replace the templates to mine (whole file as xorg.conf) when "Sony Corporation VGN-P" ware detected? and also the terms "Sony Corporation VPC-P" for 2nd Gen VAIO P.
I think damned VAIOs would need dtd tunings. so regular templates might not be accepted our requirements, maybe...

Cheers.  :Wink:

----------


## PendragonUK

Sorry if this is in the wrong place.

I'm running an acer Aspire One A0751h

Ubuntu 11.04 2DUnity
2.6.38-8-generic

Having read THIS I would like to give the "PSB-GFX driver" a go. I have no interest in 3D on this netbook, just good 2D desktop performance. With previous versions of Ubuntu I have had good success with PSB driver. Plus the GRUB memory command, I'm currently using a GRUB command line to specify the screen rez with the Vesa graphics.

If someone could please "baby step" me through the instillation it would be great, Thanks

----------


## tista

> Sorry if this is in the wrong place.
> 
> I'm running an acer Aspire One A0751h
> 
> Ubuntu 11.04 2DUnity
> 2.6.38-8-generic
> 
> Having read THIS I would like to give the "PSB-GFX driver" a go. I have no interest in 3D on this netbook, just good 2D desktop performance. With previous versions of Ubuntu I have had good success with PSB driver. Plus the GRUB memory command, I'm currently using a GRUB command line to specify the screen rez with the Vesa graphics.
> 
> If someone could please "baby step" me through the instillation it would be great, Thanks


Hi PendragonUK.  :Wink: 

I'm a contributer of psb_gfx for Ubuntu.
well... did you see #3687?

isn't it enough? if not, let me know.  :Wink: 

Cheers.

----------


## rapiertg

@PendragonUK

I suggest you to try fbdev also. 2d seems to be as fast as psb_gfx, and there is no need to install .39 kernel, which is not polished yet. As for me for example i could not reboot, suspend and hibernate.

Ofc i dont say not to try it, just keep in mind this alternative.

Good luck.

----------


## PendragonUK

> Hi PendragonUK. 
> 
> I'm a contributer of psb_gfx for Ubuntu.
> well... did you see #3687?
> 
> isn't it enough? if not, let me know. 
> 
> Cheers.



Thanks for your reply, those arn't baby steps... lol

I have been using Linux for many years but that's just "use" I have no idea how to do half of that stuff. My only use of the command line is cut and past from instructions from the forum or other trusted sites.

If you can get the instructions to a state where someone could copy and past them in to terminal then great. Till then I'll leave it until it's a little more mature.

This I can do this type of thing... 


```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-3d
```

Even a series of such commands, but please remember I have little idea of how to do these things without having the line with the correct syntactic typed out for me. Maybe someone could write a script or something...

----------


## ferry_toth

Hello everybody,

I have been reading this forum for a while now and it helped me much, thanks all.

I had Kubuntu Maverick running with the EGMD driver (no desktop effects) on my fitpc2.

This is not a netbook, but a tiny PC (nano itx). It has no analog video, only the DVI.
It's connected to my TV set.

Now upgrading to nattty and hoping to get the new EGMD driver to work.

I will be needing 1920x1080 resolution.

I hope this will work. If not I will checking back here and begging for your help.

Thanks,

Ferry

----------


## catslaugh

DMI for the Dell Mini 12:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/603058/

----------


## tista

> Thanks for your reply, those arn't baby steps... lol


OK.. OK..

*1st.* Get the 2.6.39 kernel from kernel ppa manually.
- "why manually?" - because you didn't seems kernel hacker and/or maintainer... if once you register such ppa, the update-notifier would tell you the development states update. so simply you should get deb packages from site and install from dpkg. thats the way.

we need 3 deb packages to run kernel and build psb_gfx kernel module (we call it "psb-dkms"). these would exist inside the "v2.6.39-rc4-natty/" directory on this site: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ if you had been in Intel 32bit architecture.
linux-headers-2.6.39-020639rc4-generic_2.6.39-020639rc4.201104191410_i386.deblinux-headers-2.6.39-020639rc4_2.6.39-020639rc4.201104191410_all.deblinux-image-2.6.39-020639rc4-generic_2.6.39-020639rc4.201104191410_i386.deb
then DL them in working directory, and moving into this working directory, run this command:


```
sudo dpkg -i *.deb
```

after all, without any errors and warnings, you could install new .39 kernel environments successfully..

*2nd.* Register our ppa into your apt and install psb-dkms ( when running above .39 kernel).


```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/psb-gfx-testing && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install psb-dkms
```

the dkms installation process would build it automatically and put kernel module (named "psb_gfx.ko") into /lib/modules/YOUR_KERNEL/updates/dkms/ directory. and finally dkms would run depmod -a command automatically to solve module dependencies within kernel...

*3rd.* Preparing for initramfs.
now, edit this file with using text-editor like this:


```
gksu gedit /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
```

and add the term:


```
# List of modules that you want to include in your initramfs.
# They will be loaded at boot time in the order below.
#
# Syntax:  module_name [args ...]
#
# You must run update-initramfs(8) to effect this change.
#
# Examples:
#
# raid1
# sd_mod

psb_gfx
```

after that, save and exit the text-editor. next is:


```
gksu gedit /etc/modules
```



```
# /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
#
# This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
# at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.

lp
psb_gfx
```

so save and exit the editor.

and then, kill the poulsbo stub driver module  like this:


```
gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
```



```
. . . 
# ugly and loud noise, getting on everyone's nerves; this should be done by a
# nice pulseaudio bing (Ubuntu: #77010)
blacklist pcspkr

# EDAC driver for amd76x clashes with the agp driver preventing the aperture
# from being initialised (Ubuntu: #297750). Blacklist so that the driver
# continues to build and is installable for the few cases where its
# really needed.
blacklist amd76x_edac

blacklist poulsbo
```

and save and exit the text editor.

finally, rebuild the initramfs like this:


```
sudo update-initramfs -u -k all
```

*4th.* Rename xorg.conf file if existed (optional).


```
sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
```

*5th.* Stop the Plymouth boot splash daemon by disabling conf file like this:


```
sudo mv /etc/init/plymouth.conf /etc/init/plymouth.conf.disable
```

*6th.* Finally reboot.

That's all..

if... if it isn't enough, well god help you...  :Sad:

----------


## tista

> Hello everybody,
> 
> I have been reading this forum for a while now and it helped me much, thanks all.
> 
> I had Kubuntu Maverick running with the EGMD driver (no desktop effects) on my fitpc2.
> 
> This is not a netbook, but a tiny PC (nano itx). It has no analog video, only the DVI.
> It's connected to my TV set.
> 
> ...


Hi Ferry.

*please wait for our working processes finished and until the time has come!*

That's the better way for you...

----------


## PendragonUK

> OK.. OK..
> 
> *SNIP*
> 
> *6th.* Finally reboot.
> 
> That's all.. 
> 
> if... if it isn't enough, well god help you...



Thankyou very much, I know these long detailed posts take a lot of work.  :Very Happy:  All appears well and working. Generally a lot snappier than before, Keep up the good work  :Smile:

----------


## thopiekar

Hi, follow the instructions here in the forum.
Install the emgd-driver from your ppa if you like and try to get in working on your own. If you got problems ask them on IRC.. but don't expect to get help directly. If you got it working (the installation of emgd and a xorg.conf).. send me your DMI as I wrote in older posts and your xorg.conf via PM or in IRC. I'll merge it then with our script.

See you soon!

----------


## sephiroth1395

Hi,
Just installed EMGD 1.6 drivers uploaded this night on a freshly reinstalled Natty 1101HA Eee PC.
No problems so far, everything seems fine after running xorg-emgd-conf.  Plymouth seems a little buggy, didn't test sleep/wake up yet.
God, Unity sucks !

Keep up the good work guys !  EMGD and PSB-GFX kinda make it look like I'm gonna be less fearful of new Ubuntu releases...

----------


## lucazade

> Hi,
> Just installed EMGD 1.6 drivers uploaded this night on a freshly reinstalled Natty 1101HA Eee PC.
> No problems so far, everything seems fine after running xorg-emgd-conf.  Plymouth seems a little buggy, didn't test sleep/wake up yet.
> God, Unity sucks !
> 
> Keep up the good work guys !  EMGD and PSB-GFX kinda make it look like I'm gonna be less fearful of new Ubuntu releases...


Hi sephiroth1395

thanks for testing and feedback
keep in mind that official emgd repository is still not complete (i think you have tested those package before all of us!)  :Wink: 

We're still working on a couple of things , hope to have a stable repos and drivers in the next days.. so stay tuned!

or follow our "work" in IRC, channel #gma500, server freenode.

----------


## sephiroth1395

Hi,

Nevermind the Plymouth thing.  It works fine, just takes a little time to load.  Sleep/wake up and hibernation also works.
Since Unity worked, I guess 3D acceleration works.  Will test Compiz sometime between now and the end of the week.
Will test HD playback as soon as I can get my hands on some h264 media.  The driver basically seems to work at least as fine as PSB did on Maverick so far, which is quite a good thing.


On the other hand, I can't seem to get the integrated bluetooth to work.  I will investiguate this, but I doubt it has anything to do with the EMGD driver.

I'll give you further feedback as I test other things.

----------


## thopiekar

> Hi,
> 
> Nevermind the Plymouth thing.  It works fine, just takes a little time to load.  Sleep/wake up and hibernation also works.
> Since Unity worked, I guess 3D acceleration works.  Will test Compiz sometime between now and the end of the week.
> Will test HD playback as soon as I can get my hands on some h264 media.  The driver basically seems to work at least as fine as PSB did on Maverick so far, which is quite a good thing.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, I can't seem to get the integrated bluetooth to work.  I will investiguate this, but I doubt it has anything to do with the EMGD driver.
> 
> I'll give you further feedback as I test other things.


Remember: Plymouth was simply a splasher in the past. Now it takes other roles when booting your system..
Check the forum to find out more about it  :Wink: 

PS: When using the kernel 2.6.39* from kernel-ppa you will get bluetooth disabled. Don't know why they done that.
    Using Ubuntu Natty's kernel bluetooth should work normally.

----------


## sephiroth1395

I'm using Natty stock kernel with EMGD, so I shouldn't be concerned by this  :Wink: 
I noticed hciconfig hci0 -a enables it, but couldn't find a satisfying solution for my chip (Asus BT-183)
I guess I will open another thread if I can't solve the problem  :Smile:

----------


## sephiroth1395

Just tested HD playback with mplayer.  AWESOME  :Popcorn: 
No more flickering, no more "Wait there's a console f****** everything behind the movie".  It just works.

The backlight thing seems a little buggy, however.  Getting higher than 28% is impossible with the Fn buttons.  If I try to do so with the Gnome Applet, I get a dark-bright cycle of hell for half a minute and then back to 28%.  Since the driver is 0.1alpha2, I guess it's to be expected, but I thought it was worth telling  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> Hi,
> 
> Nevermind the Plymouth thing.  It works fine, just takes a little time to load.  Sleep/wake up and hibernation also works.
> Since Unity worked, I guess 3D acceleration works.  Will test Compiz sometime between now and the end of the week.
> Will test HD playback as soon as I can get my hands on some h264 media.  The driver basically seems to work at least as fine as PSB did on Maverick so far, which is quite a good thing.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, I can't seem to get the integrated bluetooth to work.  I will investiguate this, but I doubt it has anything to do with the EMGD driver.
> 
> I'll give you further feedback as I test other things.


Unity3D worked??! 
Omg I haven't tried it yet.. thought it was still broken : )))))

----------


## evanphilip

I would like to try the new EMGD driver on my Dell Mini 12. Which ppa should I use and what all should I install? I couldn't find exactly what to install anywhere in the posts....

----------


## lucazade

> I would like to try the new EMGD driver on my Dell Mini 12. Which ppa should I use and what all should I install? I couldn't find exactly what to install anywhere in the posts....


You should wait a couple of day for Emgd on Natty.
We are finalizing stuff and testing in depth.

so stay tuned!

----------


## evanphilip

Actually, I want to help with the testing. I am absolutely fine if stuff is still broken. Just need the package name..

----------


## lucazade

> Actually, I want to help with the testing. I am absolutely fine if stuff is still broken. Just need the package name..


so.. look at my signature

----------


## thopiekar

> Just tested HD playback with mplayer.  AWESOME 
> No more flickering, no more "Wait there's a console f****** everything behind the movie".  It just works.
> 
> The backlight thing seems a little buggy, however.  Getting higher than 28% is impossible with the Fn buttons.  If I try to do so with the Gnome Applet, I get a dark-bright cycle of hell for half a minute and then back to 28%.  Since the driver is 0.1alpha2, I guess it's to be expected, but I thought it was worth telling


Check Gnome's power settings.. You can disable this setting there, so the backlight won't go back to 28%  :Wink: 
Thats what I can remember when I had that problem before..

----------


## evanphilip

Tested EMGD on my Dell Mini 12. Screen resolution is wrong by default.... Havn't tried to fix it yet. Unity and video playback is working fine. Suspend is also working without any problem.

Things look great. 
Thank you very much for the great work!

Will report more soon...

----------


## locutusoftrek

Hi Everyone!

I've just installed the freshly updated EMGD drivers on a 1101HA running on Natty.
Everything works just fine: awesome job guys! Thnx!

I have just one question: the resolution is set to 1024*728, how can I switch it to the native 1366*768?

Thanx  :Smile:

----------


## godfazr

just installed EMGD to Natty - I'm excited!
video works well even in Totem, Unity 3D works but causes lower performance and having some issues with fonts so I disabled it.
youtube video in 360p plays almost smooth, attempt to open fullscreen ended with plugin crash  :Sad: 
but in common - very good!

now looking how to disable compiz and enable Metacity compositing if possible.

----------


## thopiekar

> just installed EMGD to Natty - I'm excited!
> video works well even in Totem, Unity 3D works but causes lower performance and having some issues with fonts so I disabled it.
> youtube video in 360p plays almost smooth, attempt to open fullscreen ended with plugin crash 
> but in common - very good!
> 
> now looking how to disable compiz and enable Metacity compositing if possible.


Just a tip to make it easy: Use Ubuntu Tweak  :Wink:

----------


## thopiekar

> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I've just installed the freshly updated EMGD drivers on a 1101HA running on Natty.
> Everything works just fine: awesome job guys! Thnx!
> 
> I have just one question: the resolution is set to 1024*728, how can I switch it to the native 1366*768?
> 
> Thanx


Shame on me  :Capital Razz:  
Listed your device here on launchpad's bzr as working:
https://code.launchpad.net/~gma500/+junk/emgd-xorg-conf

Don't know who said the generated *.conf fits with your device, but I'll fix that soon and hope the guy who said it is ok wouldn't have problems with that.

Could you send me your DMI?


```
dmesg | grep DMI | pastebinit
```

or use my new <DMI and Xorg> reporting tool, emgd-xorg-send at:
http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gma500/...d-xorg-send.py
Which will be merged into emgd-xorg-conf in some weeks when I have time after my exames at the moment..

----------


## thopiekar

> Tested EMGD on my Dell Mini 12. Screen resolution is wrong by default.... Havn't tried to fix it yet. Unity and video playback is working fine. Suspend is also working without any problem.
> 
> Things look great. 
> Thank you very much for the great work!
> 
> Will report more soon...


Hope to hear from you when it works  :Wink:

----------


## jbernardo

> Shame on me  
> Listed your device here on launchpad's bzr as working:
> https://code.launchpad.net/~gma500/+junk/emgd-xorg-conf
> 
> Don't know who said the generated *.conf fits with your device, but I'll fix that soon and hope the guy who said it is ok wouldn't have problems with that.


I'm the one, and the xorg.conf I have here is giving me 1366x768 on my 1101HA. I never changed anything from the one installed by Lucazade's script, maybe I should have tried starting again from a clean install to see if your latest fixes changed anything, instead of simply updating.

----------


## godfazr

> Just a tip to make it easy: Use Ubuntu Tweak


yep, I know about it, but wanted to make everything in "standard" way  :Smile:

----------


## thopiekar

> I'm the one, and the xorg.conf I have here is giving me 1366x768 on my 1101HA. I never changed anything from the one installed by Lucazade's script, maybe I should have tried starting again from a clean install to see if your latest fixes changed anything, instead of simply updating.


talked about that with Luca on IRC.. method we chose now is better than in the past (to set an xorg.conf), but the xorg.conf that was placed in the past overwrites the 10-emgd.conf file in the xorg.conf.d folder.

so when reporting that the configuration works it is helpful for us to use the emgd-xorg-send script, because it sends us the needed DMI and all configuration which is installed on the device..

----------


## locutusoftrek

> Could you send me your DMI?
> 
> 
> ```
> dmesg | grep DMI | pastebinit
> ```
> 
> or use my new <DMI and Xorg> reporting tool, emgd-xorg-send at:
> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gma500/...d-xorg-send.py
> Which will be merged into emgd-xorg-conf in some weeks when I have time after my exames at the moment..


Ok, I've pasted the code in term but then a webpage is opened (http://paste.ubuntu.com/603919/): what do I have to do  :Smile: ?

Sorry but I'm new to this kind of things  :Smile:

----------


## locutusoftrek

Okok, sorry guys, I've managed to get everything to work properly.

It seems that when I've updated the packets, apt did not update-installed the xorg-conf.
I've checked and re-installed it and everything just work  :Smile: 

Thanx everyone  :Smile:

----------


## rapiertg

Tried latest emgd. Good work guys. Will probably stay for a little bit on my device. Everything is ok.

One small bug, probably packaging one. Every time i boot my machine there are 2 keyboard layouts, USA and polish, and USA is default one. Changing, deleting it don't get permanent. Still there after reboot.

Cheers

----------


## locutusoftrek

> Tried latest emgd. Good work guys. Will probably stay for a litlle bit on my device. Everything is ok.
> 
> One small bug, probably packaging one. Everytime i boot my machine there are 2 keyboard layouts, USA and polish one and USA is default one. Changeing, deleteing it dont get permanent. Still there after reboot.
> 
> Cheers


The same for me indeed.
Italian layout and USA one.
I try to delete USA but at reboot it is there anyway.

It's not a big problem, I didn't though it could be an effect of the emgd driver.

----------


## factoid79

Not sure if this is a vast improvement, but I've modified the emgd_backlight driver based on the information I was able to find on Intel's site, and my own limited understanding of pci drivers and kernel hacking.

Hopefully it's useful to you guys.

Has there been a fix for the brightness applet? I noticed in a few bug dbs that applets are depreciated in Gnome3, so the bug was marked as "OBSOLETE". I've downloaded the gnome-power-manager sources and I'm going to take a crack at fixing the bug if no one else has yet.

Also, any luck getting hot-plugging working with emgd? I've got my VGA port working great with external monitors, but it requires an x-restart (i.e. log out), and then if the resolution doesn't match I have to use the EMGD-GUI util instead of the screens applet to make changes.

----------


## tista

> Not sure if this is a vast improvement, but I've modified the emgd_backlight driver based on the information I was able to find on Intel's site, and my own limited understanding of pci drivers and kernel hacking.
> 
> Hopefully it's useful to you guys.
> 
> Has there been a fix for the brightness applet? I noticed in a few bug dbs that applets are depreciated in Gnome3, so the bug was marked as "OBSOLETE". I've downloaded the gnome-power-manager sources and I'm going to take a crack at fixing the bug if no one else has yet.
> 
> Also, any luck getting hot-plugging working with emgd? I've got my VGA port working great with external monitors, but it requires an x-restart (i.e. log out), and then if the resolution doesn't match I have to use the EMGD-GUI util instead of the screens applet to make changes.


Hi.

well... let me know what is the advantages your module had.. mine is the "emgdbl". it based on OpenFrame backlight module for any gma500 chipsets and needs nothing special drm codes to embed into kernel. and also it could avoid any conflicts with popular platform kernel module on controlling birhgtness via hotkeys.
unfortunately i've never seen yours yet. i am a contributer of emgd kernelspace for Ubuntu Natty.

Regards.

----------


## factoid79

My driver is just based on yours. I downloaded it some weeks back but when I loaded it on startup I just ended up with a blank screen once X windows started. At this point I understand what had happened, but at the time I thought the driver was crashing and set about writing my own from the ground up using yours as a reference.

Your driver code didn't make a lot of sense, though it clearly works. I don't know if you can explain it's mechanism or if it's just cobbled together, but the method in my driver is based on reference documentation from Intel.

According to Intel, the Legacy Backlight control is handled by reading or writing a single byte to config address 0xF4 on the video card, which lives at 0:2.0. This allows for 256 levels of brightness from backlight off to maximum brightness. My driver breaks this up into 17 levels of brightness, where 0 = 1/17th maximum brightness and 16 = full brightness. This fixes the bug in your driver where I had unbeknownst to me set my monitor brightness in the "On AC" tab of gnome power manager to 0% and ended up with a blank display.

Everything else in the driver was just some modifications from personal taste. Rather than defaulting the backlight to full brightness, my driver sets the brightness to the current level, since the card seems to remember the setting between boots. I also cache the brightness level every time that it's written or read, so that multiple writes of the same value are ignored, since pci_config_read/write involves resource locking.

I'm not sure, but I don't think the memory map method locks, so it doesn't protect you from concurrency issues, but that's not likely to be an issue anyway.

From here future versions could probably remove the probe/remove functions in favour of probing on init, since the LVDS display isn't hot-pluggable, and there won't be more than one, that will slightly reduce the memory footprint of the driver, for what that's worth.

Additionally module options could be added so that the module's min/max brightness could be configured, as well as the number of steps. This however would involve floating point math to calculate the value to write to the config space, and by default I just wanted something that worked cleanly with integer math. 3, 5 and 17 are the factors of 255 so there are only so many level gradients that make any sense.

I would encourage you to just look at the code, it's fairly clean imo, should be very clear what it's doing.

----------


## tista

> My driver is just based on yours. I downloaded it some weeks back but when I loaded it on startup I just ended up with a blank screen once X windows started. At this point I understand what had happened, but at the time I thought the driver was crashing and set about writing my own from the ground up using yours as a reference.
> 
> Your driver code didn't make a lot of sense, though it clearly works. I don't know if you can explain it's mechanism or if it's just cobbled together, but the method in my driver is based on reference documentation from Intel.
> 
> According to Intel, the Legacy Backlight control is handled by reading or writing a single byte to config address 0xF4 on the video card, which lives at 0:2.0. This allows for 256 levels of brightness from backlight off to maximum brightness. My driver breaks this up into 17 levels of brightness, where 0 = 1/17th maximum brightness and 16 = full brightness. This fixes the bug in your driver where I had unbeknownst to me set my monitor brightness in the "On AC" tab of gnome power manager to 0% and ended up with a blank display.
> 
> Everything else in the driver was just some modifications from personal taste. Rather than defaulting the backlight to full brightness, my driver sets the brightness to the current level, since the card seems to remember the setting between boots. I also cache the brightness level every time that it's written or read, so that multiple writes of the same value are ignored, since pci_config_read/write involves resource locking.
> 
> I'm not sure, but I don't think the memory map method locks, so it doesn't protect you from concurrency issues, but that's not likely to be an issue anyway.
> ...


OK.

Thanks for your detailed info.
you said "replace yours to mine". right?
i'm OK to do that.  :Wink: 

if so, did you open bzr branch or something else?
we usually use bzr branch to sharing codes.

finally, one thing may I ask you because i'm fool.  :Wink: 



> Your driver code didn't make a lot of sense, though it clearly works. I don't know if you can explain it's mechanism or if it's just cobbled together, but the method in my driver is based on reference documentation from Intel.


is the nastiness? or anything else?

Thanks.

P.S:
I would see yours A.S.A.P...

----------


## bigrob8181

My wife has a dell mini 1010 and I currently have meerkat installed on it and is working ok, but I installed natty on my HP laptop. I would like to get natty running on the dell with unity, but being a Linux noob I have no idea how to get it to work or if it is possible yet. The prob is with the gma500 chip and driver support. If it is possible please break it down for me as I am still learning.

----------


## catslaugh

On my Mini 12, with the initial install Unity complained that the graphics couldnt keep up, and Im a KDE user anyway, so I immediately switched to KDE.  I tried switching to Unity now that Im running emgd, and I could not get the launcher bar to appear at all F1 summoned help, and I could create individual desktop launchers, and ctrl+alt+del summoned a logout dialog, but even removing .gnome* .gconf* .compiz didnt reset it enough to get the launcher bar.  (unity --reset gave an error.)  KDE is working fine.

----------


## factoid79

Frick, I previewed the post and then forgot to actually post it. Sorry... quick re-tread of what I wrote the first time.

1) I'll read up on submitting via the bazaar system, I've never really contributed to a collective project before, but I get maybe an 1 or 2 hours a day if I'm lucky to spend on this stuff. My driver modifications, while trivial took 5 days to implement. That's life as a new parent.  :Smile:  Hope to have it up before the weekend is out.

2) I didn't mean any disrespect, so I apologize if I offended you. I was trying to understand how you came about the backlight control method you used. There wasn't any documentation or references in the comment header, so I was inclined to think that all the bit shifting and masking was something that was stumbled upon at some point in the past, and survived through several iterations of drivers. It certainly looked like magic without having any documentation to point to that says "This is why it was implemented this way". To clarify it, was only the get/set methods that didn't make any sense. The driver as a whole was instrumental in allowing me to write mine, since prior to this I knew zero about kernel driver modules and the pci interface. Thank you for providing an excellent framework to build off of.

Due to the "0 brightness bug/feature" and my gpm defaulting to 0% "on AC" mode, my screen blanked out when booting into Ubuntu with your driver, and I thought it was crashing. It took completely re-writing the driver with the config read/write method to realize that it was a combination of settings on my part and not specifically a problem with the driver.

----------


## lucazade

> On my Mini 12, with the initial install Unity complained that the graphics couldnt keep up, and Im a KDE user anyway, so I immediately switched to KDE.  I tried switching to Unity now that Im running emgd, and I could not get the launcher bar to appear at all F1 summoned help, and I could create individual desktop launchers, and ctrl+alt+del summoned a logout dialog, but even removing .gnome* .gconf* .compiz didnt reset it enough to get the launcher bar.  (unity --reset gave an error.)  KDE is working fine.


Could you test if emgd support Unity3D?

/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p

and paste the result.

----------


## godfazr

FYI: in some reason Plymouth resolution in Natty with EMGD is not native, i.e. looks like 1024x768. Is it a known issue?
Of course it's not critical, just "nice to have".
I use Acer AOH751.

BTW, webcamera in Cheese and Skype works fine.  :Smile:  EMGD UI not starting in UI mode  :Sad:

----------


## lucazade

> FYI: in some reason Plymouth resolution in Natty with EMGD is not native, i.e. looks like 1024x768. Is it a known issue?
> Of course it's not critical, just "nice to have".
> I use Acer AOH751.
> 
> BTW, webcamera in Cheese and Skype works fine.  EMGD UI not starting in UI mode


Plymouth is not in native resolution because emgd lacks kms support (only opensource drivers have it),
so it is a normal behaviour

you could fix with:


```
echo "GRUB_GFXMODE=1366x768" | sudo tee -a "/etc/default/grub"
echo "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep" | sudo tee -a "/etc/default/grub"
sudo update-grub
```



Emgdui control panel is still broken because a newer version has not been released yet for 1.6.x

you could fix with this:


```
sudo wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/emgd/resources/emgdgui -O /usr/bin/emgdui
```



both workarounds are present is this page (linked also inside wiki):
https://answers.launchpad.net/emgd/+faq/1450

----------


## evanphilip

> Could you test if emgd support Unity3D?
> 
> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
> 
> and paste the result.


I also run it on Dell Mini 12. Here is mine:


```
OpenGL vendor string:   Intel Corporation
OpenGL renderer string: EMGD on PowerVR SGX535
OpenGL version string:  2.1

Not software rendered:    yes
Not blacklisted:          yes
GLX fbconfig:             yes
GLX texture from pixmap:  yes
GL npot or rect textures: yes
GL vertex program:        yes
GL fragment program:      yes
GL vertex buffer object:  yes
GL framebuffer object:    yes
GL version is 1.4+:       yes

Unity supported:          yes
```

----------


## thopiekar

> Plymouth is not in native resolution because emgd lacks kms support (only opensource drivers have it),
> so it is a normal behaviour
> 
> you could fix with:
> 
> 
> ```
> echo "GRUB_GFXMODE=1366x768" | sudo tee -a "/etc/default/grub"
> echo "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep" | sudo tee -a "/etc/default/grub"
> ...


couldn't you replace the binary with the one in the package by default?

----------


## lucazade

> couldn't you replace the binary with the one in the package by default?


Yes, we can! (tm)

I was awaiting for the official emgd 1.6.x release to update emgdui package.
Emgdui package contains sources and not binary, so it would be nice to update them.
I'll give a look anyway  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> I also run it on Dell Mini 12. Here is mine:
> 
> 
> ```
> OpenGL vendor string:   Intel Corporation
> OpenGL renderer string: EMGD on PowerVR SGX535
> OpenGL version string:  2.1
> 
> Not software rendered:    yes
> ...


Nice!
It seems well supported.. unfortunately I haven't unity installed so i can't test it atm.. I'll check in the weekend.

----------


## evanphilip

Things do look fine, but Unity doesn't work that well. Without Unity, the drivers are giving decent performance... with composting and all. Suspend is not working anymore, though it was working initially (How does this happen? What changed after a few restarts?)
Unity looks really bed. The icons look as if they have been stretched. There are visual artifacts all over and things are REALLY slow. 
Anyway, I am glad at least things are working without Unity. 
Great work. Thank you very much. Let me know if you need more information.

----------


## evanphilip

Suspend started working again. I just moved 99video


```
sudo mv /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video /usr/lib/pm-utils/99video
```

----------


## rwsmith61

> Could you test if emgd support Unity3D?
> 
> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
> 
> and paste the result.


I have an Acer AO751h. Here is my output:



```
OpenGL vendor string:   Intel Corporation
OpenGL renderer string: EMGD on PowerVR SGX535
OpenGL version string:  2.1

Not software rendered:    yes
Not blacklisted:          yes
GLX fbconfig:             yes
GLX texture from pixmap:  yes
GL npot or rect textures: yes
GL vertex program:        yes
GL fragment program:      yes
GL vertex buffer object:  yes
GL framebuffer object:    yes
GL version is 1.4+:       yes

Unity supported:          yes
```

Not that I am keen on running Unity, but it did automatically start after I rebooted after loading the latest emgd drivers. GIven all of the problems in 11.04 and Unity it'll be a bit hard to tell which part has the bug  :Capital Razz: 

--bs

----------


## rwsmith61

Does the emgd drivers under Natty support multiple monitors. I have an HD monitor connected to my AO751h vga port but it does not show up in the Display Manager. I am also still using Unity even though it appears to be a lot slower than 10.10 and Gnome Classic.

--bs

----------


## iqu

Just did the EMGD installation to my natty @ acer A751h. 
i Did follow installation instructions

sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/emgd 
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install xorg-emgd emgd-dkms
sudo emgd-xorg-conf

seems to be working almost out from the box. I have this kernel

uname -a
Linux miniyan 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux

And default resolution is currently 1280x768. How do i get 1366x768 ??

Do i have to upgrade kernel and how?

Do you want me to run other tests?
/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
OpenGL vendor string:   Intel Corporation
OpenGL renderer string: EMGD on PowerVR SGX535
OpenGL version string:  2.1

Not software rendered:    yes
Not blacklisted:          yes
GLX fbconfig:             yes
GLX texture from pixmap:  yes
GL npot or rect textures: yes
GL vertex program:        yes
GL fragment program:      yes
GL vertex buffer object:  yes
GL framebuffer object:    yes
GL version is 1.4+:       yes

Unity supported:          yes



-iqu

----------


## factoid79

> Does the emgd drivers under Natty support multiple monitors. I have an HD monitor connected to my AO751h vga port but it does not show up in the Display Manager. I am also still using Unity even though it appears to be a lot slower than 10.10 and Gnome Classic.
> 
> --bs


I have dual monitor support working on my A0751h, but not via hot plugging, or xrandr. The xorg.conf is attached. With both ports properly configured you have to plug in the vga port and then log out and back in (no reboot required) to restart the x server. At that point if you need to change resolutions you can do so with the EMGD-GUI application.

If it's not already being worked on, I'm hoping to see if I can work with Intel to get the xrandr support running. I'd really love to have hot-plugging working, as I use my netbook to watch shows on my TV.

----------


## lucazade

> Just did the EMGD installation to my natty @ acer A751h. 
> i Did follow installation instructions
> 
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/emgd 
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get install xorg-emgd emgd-dkms
> sudo emgd-xorg-conf
> 
> seems to be working almost out from the box. I have this kernel
> ...


Installed right now on my acer751h on a fresh installation of Natty (2nd partition of my hd).
Resolution 1366x768 is well detected as it should be.
So something went wrong on your side or there are some old drivers still installed on your system (maybe some workarounds still running).

please paste this files on paste.ubuntu.com and gives us links:
/var/log/dmesg
/var/log/Xorg.0.log
/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf
/etc/X11/xorg.conf (if exists, should not)
/etc/default/grub

bye

----------


## lucazade

I tried Unity3D and finally it works but not so good. Anyway it is an improvement!

As someone already reported the interface is bad scaled or stretched, probably because unity team didn't test the interface with this gma500 and emgd.
Some icons are distored in dash and the interface is slow.

So we should open a bug for Unity and hope they could help us  :Smile: 

this is an old bug about unity and gma500 i've opened.. maybe it is better to open a new one and link to the old one.

(only unity interface is bad scaled, the rest of the desktop has correct resolution so it is probably related to nux toolkit or opengl extensions.. I suppose!)

----------


## rwsmith61

> And default resolution is currently 1280x768. How do i get 1366x768 ??


I did the same as you did on my AO751h and it came up in 1366x768. Make sure that you do not have a stray /etc/X11/xorg.conf laying around.

----------


## catslaugh

I got the exact same result for unity_support_test as evanphilip did.

----------


## evanphilip

> I tried Unity3D and finally it works but not so good. Anyway it is an improvement!
> 
> As someone already reported the interface is bad scaled or stretched...


Yeah... you also seem to have the same problems with Unity. Anyway, I am glad almost everything is working in Ubuntu Classic... even the suspend and brightness keys, after a bit of tweaking.

----------


## jbernardo

Anyone else having problems with mplayer displaying subtitles? It doesn't give me any error, finds the subtitles, but doesn't display them.

----------


## iqu

> Installed right now on my acer751h on a fresh installation of Natty (2nd partition of my hd).
> Resolution 1366x768 is well detected as it should be.
> So something went wrong on your side or there are some old drivers still installed on your system (maybe some workarounds still running).
> 
> please paste this files on paste.ubuntu.com and gives us links:
> /var/log/dmesg
> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf
> /etc/X11/xorg.conf (if exists, should not)
> ...


Here is Pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/604350/

And /etc/X11/xorg.conf (if exists, should not) does not exist, there is  xorg.cong/xorg.conf.failsafe in that directory.

Also no plymouth splash.

BR,

iqu

----------


## iqu

> I did the same as you did on my AO751h and it came up in 1366x768. Make sure that you do not have a stray /etc/X11/xorg.conf laying around.


Hi, there is /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe, do i need to remove that too?

----------


## lucazade

> Here is Pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/604350/
> 
> And /etc/X11/xorg.conf (if exists, should not) does not exist, there is  xorg.cong/xorg.conf.failsafe in that directory.
> 
> Also no plymouth splash.
> 
> BR,
> 
> iqu



xorg.conf.failsafe is not used, don't worry about that:

from your xorg.0.log


```
[    20.670] (II) EMGD(0): 1366x768 failed monitor check (illegal horizontal timings)
[    20.671] (II) EMGD(0): 9 modes passed validation checks
```

Unfortuantely your ao751h seems different from mine and others here in the forum,
I don't have this issue, your lcd panel should be of another brand.


Should be like this:


```
[    31.476] (II) EMGD(0): 10 modes passed validation checks
[    31.476] (--) EMGD(0): Virtual size is 1366x768 (pitch 0)
[    31.476] (**) EMGD(0): *Built-in mode "1366x768": 72.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 
MHz), 48.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz
[    31.476] (II) EMGD(0): Modeline "1366x768"x60.0   72.00  1366 1413 1445 1493
  768 770 776 802 (48.2 kHz)
```

I'll see with the other guys of team how to fix because other 751h works well and no need special modelines.

----------


## tista

> Here is Pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/604350/
> 
> And /etc/X11/xorg.conf (if exists, should not) does not exist, there is  xorg.cong/xorg.conf.failsafe in that directory.
> 
> Also no plymouth splash.
> 
> BR,
> 
> iqu


Hi iqu.  :Wink: 

i've seen your some logs...
and may I suggest some trial for your LCD resolutions?

* edit/replace your /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf manually.

see this:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/604383/

please just give a try...

Cheers.

----------


## tista

Hi EMGDers.  :Smile: 

a couple of days ago, factoid79 had released the codes for newer emgd-backlight module. so i had been trying some hot runs... and just now i could replace the codes of "emgdbl"...

soon we would relaese as deb package on our ppa.. this has quite good brightness control steps, gnome-power-manager syncs perfectly, so you guys stay tuned.  :Smile: 

so from now, factoid79 becomes the contributer of emgdbl.  :Smile: 
I hope he would also preparing for bzr branch to maintain/update the codes...

just now, if someone who would like to give a try it is there, you guys could see my branch. already updated.
https://code.launchpad.net/~tista/+junk/emgdbl-daily

but my branch is as temporary for testing in this period... I'm just thinking soon I would close this emgdbl branch.

Cheers.

----------


## ulrichard

Hey guys,

is there any chance of getting WebGL running on an Acer Netbook with the infamous GBA500?

----------


## iqu

> Hi iqu. 
> 
> i've seen your some logs...
> and may I suggest some trial for your LCD resolutions?
> 
> * edit/replace your /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf manually.
> 
> see this:
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604383/
> ...


Thanks Tista, it worked!

no plymount woking but resolution is now 1366x768  :Very Happy:  all works pretty well now. What was the problem in my setup?

 Big thanks to you all guys!

Let me know if i can help to test anything with my setup.

----------


## tista

> Thanks Tista, it worked!
> 
> no plymount woking but resolution is now 1366x768  all works pretty well now. What was the problem in my setup?
> 
>  Big thanks to you all guys!
> 
> Let me know if i can help to test anything with my setup.


@iqu

i'm glad to hear that..  :Wink: 

but almost 751h users didn't need such customed conf..  :Sad: 

maybe you might infected with damned virus..



... sorry for a bit joke!  :Smile: 

Cheers.

----------


## PilotPaul

OK here's my testing results so far:

System: Acer Aspire 0751h, 2GB, Ubuntu 11.04 + all updates

Followed the installation instructions on the Wiki page and no problems.

Working:

Xv (tested using MythTV with live TV, MPG recordings and MKV encoded ISO files)
Suspend (using workaround for 99video)
Full screen flash playback
Unity-2D

Problems:

Brightness (scale is shown and adjusts but no change in actual brightness)
Unity 3D (some screen redraws failing, menu bar corruption and some icons scaled incorrectly)
Plymouth resolution still incorrect despite GRUB modifications

All in all an excellent piece of work so far - makes Natty almost useable on a day to day basis.  With Unity-2D it feels quite snappy, whereas full blown 3D unity seems much slower...

Paul

----------


## tista

> OK here's my testing results so far:
> 
> System: Acer Aspire 0751h, 2GB, Ubuntu 11.04 + all updates
> 
> Followed the installation instructions on the Wiki page and no problems.
> 
> Working:
> 
> Xv (tested using MythTV with live TV, MPG recordings and MKV encoded ISO files)
> ...


Hi Paul.  :Smile: 

A lot of thanks for your detailed reports.
well... I believe Natty would give us great experiences... so I did the best!  :Wink: 

and then, now i'm applying  plymouth-x11 package and the way that I had embedded emgd into initramfs, after all, the splash had appeared in properly resolution.
but one thing. while booting, the splash appeared too late, just before kicking X around the time under 1sec with the progress indicator filled to right... in oppsite, reboot/shutdown splash was well. pretty good.

and finally, the issues brightness hotkeys on 751h I already knew... :Sad: 
so now me and luca are trying newer emgdbl and some more tweaks for system... on some tests, we would succeed it better than alpha version... factoid79 helped me with new codes...so i had employed it as beta1.  :Wink:  stay tuned! and you could see the light..

Regards.

----------


## lucazade

> OK here's my testing results so far:
> 
> System: Acer Aspire 0751h, 2GB, Ubuntu 11.04 + all updates
> 
> Followed the installation instructions on the Wiki page and no problems.
> 
> Working:
> 
> Xv (tested using MythTV with live TV, MPG recordings and MKV encoded ISO files)
> ...


Thanks for report  :Smile: 

I was wrong with my previous suggestion about plymouth resolution fix (it was good for psb drivers!)

* use this to get 1366x768 plymouth splash screen:



```
gksu gedit /etc/grub.d/01_915resolution
```

add these lines:


```
echo insmod 915resolution
echo 915resolution 58 1366 768 32
```

close editor and:


```
sudo chmod +x /etc/grub.d/01_915resolution
gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
```

then add these lines:


```
GRUB_GFXMODE=1366x768x32
GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1366x768x32
```

close editor and:


```
sudo update-grub
```

* about brightness hotkeys on acer ao751h (and probably others netbook)
install "emgdbl" package (updated to beta2 now)



```
gksu gedit /etc/modules
```

add this line:


```
emgdbl
```

close editor and:


```
gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
```

modify this line:


```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
```

into:


```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_backlight=vendor"
```

close editor and:


```
sudo update-grub
```


let me know if it works also for you,... i tried them now and are ok.
I'll update the FAQ according to these!

----------


## ffred78

Under Lubuntu 11.04 with an Aspire one 751, the brightness hotkeys works fine and better than the psb version because we have much level of brightness. As some other folhs, my keyboard start with an american keymap, I pass it to french, apply the change. But after a few minutes il comes back to american keymap. I hope you can find the time to fix it, but i already very happy to see all the work you've done. Thanks a lot!

----------


## lucazade

I'd say *PPA repository with EMGD for Ubuntu 11.04 Natty* is ready for use (crossing fingers!)

You can find updated informations about all drivers available (emgd is recommended for Natty), 
comparatives of features and performances, and instructions on how to install drivers 
in our *wiki* page:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo


There is also a *FAQ* with known workarounds here:
https://answers.launchpad.net/emgd/+faq/1450

known workarounds:
Plymouth with native resolution
Brightness hotkeys
EMGDui fix
Suspend
Mplayer Vaapi


that's all..

----------


## catslaugh

I followed the directions for Natty and ran into an oddity on my Dell Mini 12:  its supposed to be 1280×800, but xdpyinfo said it was 1280x768. The only mode line in xorg.conf is 1280x800.  Looking in Xorg.0.log, I noticed that there was a 1280x800 modeline in there, so I went to KDEs Display control and told it to use that, and now its working fine but that was a bit perplexing at first!  Any idea how to tell xorg.conf to use 1280×800?

Ive attached my xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log in the accompanying ZIP file.

Thanks,
Max

----------


## thopiekar

> I followed the directions for Natty and ran into an oddity on my Dell Mini 12:  its supposed to be 1280×800, but xdpyinfo said it was 1280x768. The only mode line in xorg.conf is 1280x800.  Looking in Xorg.0.log, I noticed that there was a 1280x800 modeline in there, so I went to KDEs Display control and told it to use that, and now its working fine but that was a bit perplexing at first!  Any idea how to tell xorg.conf to use 1280×800?
> 
> Ive attached my xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log in the accompanying ZIP file.
> 
> Thanks,
> Max


hi is 1280x800 the resolution your device really needs? if so send me your DMI as I told others to do and I'll add it to emdg-xorg-conf.

@Luca: the problem with emgdui could be solved when package that application. try to put the good binary into debian/ and replace the broken binary in 'binary:' at debian/rules.. If you've got problems let me know, so I'll do it for you  :Wink:

----------


## catslaugh

DMI for the Dell Mini 12:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/603058/

Yes, 1280×800 is the native resolution.

----------


## PilotPaul

Installing emgdbl gives me the following error message:

"This package appears to be a binaries-only package
 you will not be able to build against kernel 2.6.38-9-generic
 since the package source was not provided"

Any ideas?

Paul

----------


## lucazade

> Installing emgdbl gives me the following error message:
> 
> "This package appears to be a binaries-only package
>  you will not be able to build against kernel 2.6.38-9-generic
>  since the package source was not provided"
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Paul


Uploaded a new version (beta3) in repository,
I've fixed a little error with versioning.

----------


## PilotPaul

Thanks Luca, module EMGDBL now building and loading correctly.  Brightness keys now working although initially the sense seems to be wrong - I login, hit increase and brightness goes down...then starts to work correctly!

Another question for you...when I run "appearance" I no longer have a "Visual Effects" tab...tries with classic, Unity 2D & 3 D and all are the same.

Cheers

Paul

----------


## lucazade

> Thanks Luca, module EMGDBL now building and loading correctly.  Brightness keys now working although initially the sense seems to be wrong - I login, hit increase and brightness goes down...then starts to work correctly!
> 
> Another question for you...when I run "appearance" I no longer have a "Visual Effects" tab...tries with classic, Unity 2D & 3 D and all are the same.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


The Visual effects tab in appearance is no longer available in Natty, you can control effects from GDM login page. You can chose Classic session (with compiz), Classic sesson (without compiz) and Ubuntu (which is Unity).

hope this helps
Luca

----------


## PilotPaul

Ah that explains it!  I can use compiz config manager to control effects anyway! 

Overall I like Natty + EMGD + Unity-2D.  I will probably keep my Maverick partition around a while longer just in case but for now am using Natty as my day to day system.

Now to create an Oneiric Ocelot partition... :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## PilotPaul

Some benchmark figures using glxgears...


1463 frames in 5.0 seconds = 292.377 FPS
1492 frames in 5.0 seconds = 298.349 FPS
1500 frames in 5.0 seconds = 299.930 FPS
1498 frames in 5.0 seconds = 299.431 FPS
1509 frames in 5.0 seconds = 301.668 FPS
1509 frames in 5.0 seconds = 301.787 FPS
1501 frames in 5.0 seconds = 300.098 FPS
1503 frames in 5.0 seconds = 300.555 FPS
1497 frames in 5.0 seconds = 299.274 FPS
1508 frames in 5.0 seconds = 301.455 FPS
1500 frames in 5.0 seconds = 299.975 FPS

Overall better than Maverick + PSB...

Config is Acer Aspire One 751h, 2GB, Ubuntu 11.04, EMGD 1.6 driver (with downgraded Xorg 1.9), Unity-2D.

----------


## tista

> I followed the directions for Natty and ran into an oddity on my Dell Mini 12:  its supposed to be 1280×800, but xdpyinfo said it was 1280x768. The only mode line in xorg.conf is 1280x800.  Looking in Xorg.0.log, I noticed that there was a 1280x800 modeline in there, so I went to KDEs Display control and told it to use that, and now its working fine but that was a bit perplexing at first!  Any idea how to tell xorg.conf to use 1280×800?
> 
> Ive attached my xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log in the accompanying ZIP file.
> 
> Thanks,
> Max


Hi catslaugh.  :Wink: 

I've seen your logs and conf.
so please give it a try:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/604758/
above is the new conf for your dell mini12 i hope...

Cheers.  :Wink:

----------


## souldeath

Hi,

I'm using Nokia booklet 3g, and is have nativ resolution 1280x720. Can You add this resolution too?

----------


## tista

> Hi,
> 
> I'm using Nokia booklet 3g, and is have nativ resolution 1280x720. Can You add this resolution too?


Hi souldeath.  :Wink: 

well... your Nick scares me.. you promise you don't hurt me?


haha.. OK.  :Smile: 
we need some logs to work with yours...
* the output of 


```
dmesg | grep DMI | pastebinit
```

* the log of


```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
```

the pastebinit would give you the link to pastebin. so could you post that links?
let me see you machine specifications... right?

Cheers.

----------


## souldeath

I promise i won't hurt anyone  :Smile: 

This is link from pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/604790/
and this is the second one http://paste.ubuntu.com/604794/


Thank You for your help  :Smile:

----------


## tista

> I promise i won't hurt anyone 
> 
> This is link from pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/604790/
> and this is the second one http://paste.ubuntu.com/604794/
> 
> 
> Thank You for your help


@souldeath

Thanks.
so i had created new conf for Nokia Booklet 3G/NYU00.
http://paste.ubuntu.com/604796/

see details in your log at line 178. I had only drained this modeline and paste it into conf. if your Nokia didn't need some other special dtd settings, it would work properly..

please give it a try...  :Wink: 

Cheers.

P.S:
and we would add your model into emgd-xorg-conf sequence after all...

----------


## factoid79

I'm trying to get the brightness keys working on my A0751h. I've added the acpi_backlight=vendor to grub and updated, but it made no difference.

Up until I started doing the backlight driver thing I used to be able to use my brighness keys from the bios or GRUB screens. They no longer work, suggesting that maybe something happened at the BIOS level even though I've not flashed anything.

I'm not running any of the emgd packages currently, as I'm trying to understand the process so that I can better contribute. Right now I'm just running off the stock emgd 1.5.2 MeeGo 1.1 drivers with an xorg.conf I developed to support dual-monitors, and the backlight driver I wrote.

Does anyone have any insight as to how I can start debugging the keyboard so that I can figure out where the breakdown is. The FN key works, since it generates events for other FN+x keys, and the brightness/arrow keys also work, so it's just the combination of FN+brightness that doesn't generate any events when I cat the relevant /dev/input/event* file.

Is there a package or kernel module you guys are using to add support for the extra Acer keys?

Some other questions:
Is there a forum or place where more technical discussions regarding the emgd drivers and linux configuration take place? This place seems to be more about troubleshooting and bug reporting for those using the emgd packages that you guys have put together.

You've mentioned emgd 1.6, but I haven't seen any updates from the intel download page. Is that your own update number? Are the emgd drivers you're working with still based on the 1.5.2 build 1816?

PS: I'll get my own emgdbl package in to bazaar soon, but many thanks to Tista for hosting my changes in the mean time. I'm glad the driver is useful, and don't hesitate to contact me if you're experiencing any bugs or problems.

----------


## lucazade

> I'm trying to get the brightness keys working on my A0751h. I've added the acpi_backlight=vendor to grub and updated, but it made no difference.
> 
> Up until I started doing the backlight driver thing I used to be able to use my brighness keys from the bios or GRUB screens. They no longer work, suggesting that maybe something happened at the BIOS level even though I've not flashed anything.
> 
> I'm not running any of the emgd packages currently, as I'm trying to understand the process so that I can better contribute. Right now I'm just running off the stock emgd 1.5.2 MeeGo 1.1 drivers with an xorg.conf I developed to support dual-monitors, and the backlight driver I wrote.
> 
> Does anyone have any insight as to how I can start debugging the keyboard so that I can figure out where the breakdown is. The FN key works, since it generates events for other FN+x keys, and the brightness/arrow keys also work, so it's just the combination of FN+brightness that doesn't generate any events when I cat the relevant /dev/input/event* file.
> 
> Is there a package or kernel module you guys are using to add support for the extra Acer keys?
> ...


I've an acer751, using emgdbl based on your code and acpi_backlight=vendor and it works without problem.. the same applies with emgdbl made by tista.

from "acpi_listen" you can see working hotkeys but only if your drivers 1.5 have acpi_register() activated inside (1.6 from our ppa have it enabled).. otherwise with our acer keys are not detected.
with emgdbl loaded as module you can see in /sys/class/backlight/brightness the status of brightness level.

(if you want you can also modprobe acer-wmi as module to get some other acpi support)

emgd 1.6 is from meego repo, not official released on intel website, but still official.. so no, it is different from 1.5-1816.

this thread gather any type of stuff, bug report for drivers we packaged and put in a working state, support and suggestions. You could try to post on intel website if you need more tech info you seems to not find here.

About your emgdbl source is already inside emgdbl package in ppa.

Luca

Edit: check also if poulsbo stubb kernel module is loaded for backlight control!
Edit2: you already posted on a "more technical" forum... http://embedded.communities.intel.com/message/5782

----------


## bobx2029

Hello, i'm a french guy and sorry for my poor english!
I have a sony vaio p (native resolution 1600*768) with natty and the emgd driver didn't match for me. I have no display because a bad resolution?
thanks for your help.
regards

----------


## tista

> Hello, i'm a french guy and sorry for my poor english!
> I have a sony vaio p (native resolution 1600*768) with natty and the emgd driver didn't match for me. I have no display because a bad resolution?
> thanks for your help.
> regards


Hi bobx2029.  :Wink: 

could you just give a try with my conf?
http://paste.ubuntu.com/605038/

and then, if works, did you ckeck this out: #3945
let us know your machine specifications.  :Wink: 

Cheers.

----------


## catslaugh

That was really peculiar.  The xorg.conf you suggested booted up in 1280x768 mode, and shortly after I logged in, KDE stopped painting the mouse cursor when I moved it over konsole, and the plasma workspace was nonresponsive.  (I got in a few carriage returns in konsole and typed the first four letters of "xdpyinfo" before it locked up.)  I was still able to ctrl+alt+f1 back to the console and grab the logs before I rebooted.  Attached is the zip file with the xorg.conf, the xdpyinfo, and the Xorg.0.log.

This is with

emgd-dkms       1.6.0.1922-0ubuntu1~ppa11
emgd-xorg-conf  0.1~2~10~201105061541~natty1
emgdbl  0.1alpha2
emgdui  1.0-1.2.0~ppa1

----------


## tista

> That was really peculiar.  The xorg.conf you suggested booted up in 1280x768 mode, and shortly after I logged in, KDE stopped painting the mouse cursor when I moved it over konsole, and the plasma workspace was nonresponsive.  (I got in a few carriage returns in konsole and typed the first four letters of "xdpyinfo" before it locked up.)  I was still able to ctrl+alt+f1 back to the console and grab the logs before I rebooted.  Attached is the zip file with the xorg.conf, the xdpyinfo, and the Xorg.0.log.
> 
> This is with
> 
> emgd-dkms       1.6.0.1922-0ubuntu1~ppa11
> emgd-xorg-conf  0.1~2~10~201105061541~natty1
> emgdbl  0.1alpha2
> emgdui  1.0-1.2.0~ppa1


OK...  :Sad: 

one thing..
didn't you have some conf files both in /etc/X11/ and /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ?
i'm afraid such pity...
please check your system out OK?

P.S: i'm reading your attached log now...

----------


## bobx2029

> Hi bobx2029. 
> 
> could you just give a try with my conf?
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605038/
> 
> and then, if works, did you ckeck this out: #3945
> let us know your machine specifications. 
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Tista!
Thanks for you answer. I'm a noob in ubuntu.  I don't know where i put your xorg.conf in ubuntu.
I need a n explanation!
Thanks

----------


## tista

> Hi Tista!
> Thanks for you answer. I'm a noob in ubuntu.  I don't know where i put your xorg.conf in ubuntu.
> I need a n explanation!
> Thanks


OK bobx2029.

well.. put my conf into /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ as "10-emgd.conf", OK?

just do it now..  :Wink: 

Regards.

----------


## jsoi

> @souldeath
> 
> Thanks.
> so i had created new conf for Nokia Booklet 3G/NYU00.
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604796/
> 
> see details in your log at line 178. I had only drained this modeline and paste it into conf. if your Nokia didn't need some other special dtd settings, it would work properly..
> 
> please give it a try... 
> ...



I can confirm that this configuration works with Nokia Booklet 3G. Many thanks Tista ! 

I had to change the resolution with the gnome display manager to get full resolution, but that wasn't a hard job.

----------


## bobx2029

> OK bobx2029.
> 
> well.. put my conf into /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ as "10-emgd.conf", OK?
> 
> just do it now.. 
> 
> Regards.


Thanks Tista
it works but my keyboard is in qwerty now
how  do i have keyboard in azerty ?
thanks

----------


## tista

> I can confirm that this configuration works with Nokia Booklet 3G. Many thanks Tista ! 
> 
> I had to change the resolution with the gnome display manager to get full resolution, but that wasn't a hard job.


Hi jsoi.

OK. I'm glad to hear that.  :Wink: 

Cheers.

----------


## tista

> Thanks Tista
> it works but my keyboard is in qwerty now
> how  do i have keyboard in azerty ?
> thanks


Hi bobx2029.

Thank you for your trial.
and happy working.

well.. I didn't know how to fix your keyboard layout... 
just try that:

sudo apt-get purge Al-Qaeda && sudo killall /bin/ladin

Bye  :Wink:

----------


## bobx2029

> Hi bobx2029.
> 
> Thank you for your trial.
> and happy working.
> 
> well.. I didn't know how to fix your keyboard layout... 
> just try that:
> 
> sudo apt-get purge Al-Qaeda && sudo killall /bin/ladin
> ...


Sorry Tista, i know my question was stupid!
It works now and thanks for your great job!
Regards

----------


## lucazade

> Sorry Tista, i know my question was stupid!
> It works now and thanks for your great job!
> Regards


no, not stupid question..
there is a small issue in downgraded X used for EMGD drivers,
it is a known issue (probably it lacks a patch) but with low priority now to be fixed.

open:
gnome-keyboard-properties

and in 2nd tab fix your keyboard settings.

or use this:
sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration

----------


## Micha_DE

Hi Guys,

if I try to make an apt-get update i get an error like:
gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ppa.launchpad.net_gma500_emgd_ubuntu_dists_natty_m  ain_binary-i386_Packages hash sum is wrong

What the matter?
Maybe because of China?

Best regards Micha

PS: Now it was working. I delete the repository from the sofftware updater and did the steps again... and it was working.

----------


## factoid79

The brightness keys have mysteriously started working again when in grub, and I know it's definitely independent of the emgdbl driver, as it has 10 levels of brightness (never mind the fact that it's pre-kernel code anyway). However, I never get scancodes from showkey -s for FN+Left Arrow or FN+Right Arrow, for those of you who have working brightness keys on the A0751h, can you let me know if showkey -s produces output for the brightness keys (you may have to do it with X shut down), or if one of the /dev/input/event* files generates data in response to FN+Left/Right arrow?

Edit: Whew! #1 son turned off the power bar a split second after I hit "Submit", glad the post made it through.  :Smile:

----------


## rwsmith61

> I have dual monitor support working on my A0751h, but not via hot plugging, or xrandr. The xorg.conf is attached. With both ports properly configured you have to plug in the vga port and then log out and back in (no reboot required) to restart the x server. At that point if you need to change resolutions you can do so with the EMGD-GUI application.
> 
> If it's not already being worked on, I'm hoping to see if I can work with Intel to get the xrandr support running. I'd really love to have hot-plugging working, as I use my netbook to watch shows on my TV.


Hi, I just got around to updating my config file for the dual monitor support. Instead of using the old /etc/X11/xorg.conf I made the changes in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf. This seemed the correct place to make the changes.

I got the second monitor working but not quite the way it should. Instead of one extended desktop I have two desktops with two identical panels. I can move the mouse between the two desktops but I cannot move my windows between desktops. Also on the second desktop none of the panel applets work (they all failed to load), the windows have not window borders and they will not take focus for the keyboard. This is the case for Unity and Classic.

Any idea when we will get full extended desktop support in the EMGD drivers?

--bs

----------


## factoid79

> Any idea when we will get full extended desktop support in the EMGD drivers?
> 
> --bs


What you're looking for is Xinerama support. I'm not sure about the 1.6 drivers, but I'm pretty sure it's not supported in 1.5.2 It will be Intel's responsibility to implement it, so you can ask about it over in their forums, but it may not be a priority, or even well supported by the hardware itself. Display cloning and DIH may be the best we ever get.

----------


## Dukko

Hi all! First post  :Smile: 
I have a 1201HA EEEPC, sadly.
How can I get the GMA500 to work with natty narwhal?
I'm clueless, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## janpieterz

Got the EMGD driver and it works perfectly on the T91! Congratulations on the magnificent job.

----------


## lucazade

@Tista

found a ppa with kernel .39 for natty with ubuntu patches (taken from OO):
https://launchpad.net/~guido-iodice/...vers/+packages

useful for psb_gfx and for testing emgd and .39  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> The brightness keys have mysteriously started working again when in grub, and I know it's definitely independent of the emgdbl driver, as it has 10 levels of brightness (never mind the fact that it's pre-kernel code anyway). However, I never get scancodes from showkey -s for FN+Left Arrow or FN+Right Arrow, for those of you who have working brightness keys on the A0751h, can you let me know if showkey -s produces output for the brightness keys (you may have to do it with X shut down), or if one of the /dev/input/event* files generates data in response to FN+Left/Right arrow?
> 
> Edit: Whew! #1 son turned off the power bar a split second after I hit "Submit", glad the post made it through.


0xe0 0x54 0xe0 0xd4 
0xe0 0x4c 0xe0 0xcc

----------


## fanum

> @Tista
> 
> found a ppa with kernel .39 for natty with ubuntu patches (taken from OO):
> https://launchpad.net/~guido-iodice/...vers/+packages
> 
> useful for psb_gfx and for testing emgd and .39


Is the upgraded kernel still necessary for the new emgd ppa? If so where do i find it, and could you add those instructions to the wiki?

Thanks

----------


## th3voic3

Hey,

I'm using Debian and have EMGD setup according to this wiki-entry.
Now you have a package for Ubuntu Natty which has a newer kernel and xorg.
How did you manage to do that, since I'm limited to xorg 1.7 and kernel 2.6.32?
I would like to do the same in Debian.

----------


## tista

> @Tista
> 
> found a ppa with kernel .39 for natty with ubuntu patches (taken from OO):
> https://launchpad.net/~guido-iodice/...vers/+packages
> 
> useful for psb_gfx and for testing emgd and .39


Hi Luca.  :Wink: 

Nice findings!!
very excited!  :Very Happy: 

so I gotta go to check them with our drivers and also my favorite FireGL.. 

Thank you mate. Grazie.

----------


## tista

> Is the upgraded kernel still necessary for the new emgd ppa? If so where do i find it, and could you add those instructions to the wiki?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Fanum.

no you don't.
Luca let me know future work of  mine. I have to maintain psb_gfx and emgd kernelspace toward the future, you know.  :Wink: 

Regards.

tista

----------


## tochiz

Hi, All.
I use vaio x.I try emgd driver but display flicker.
i see this thread and try making own conf. but right part lacking and something wrong.

my conf
http://paste.ubuntu.com/605471/

dmsg | grep DMI
http://paste.ubuntu.com/605450/

xorg.0.log
http://paste.ubuntu.com/605451/

thanks for your help.
regards

----------


## factoid79

> 0xe0 0x54 0xe0 0xd4 
> 0xe0 0x4c 0xe0 0xcc


Hrm... is there something in the emgd package that would account for this? As far as I know this would pertain to the bios, keyboard controller, and i8042 driver. I'm trying to dig deeper, but maybe I'm over thinking this....

Any advice on how to get the scancodes to make it through? This was on your Aspire 751h? Could you post your bios revision, vbios revision, and any other relevant information maybe your boot up dmesg log, so that I can compare it against mine?

I'm thinking brightness keys will just magically start working if I can get the scan codes to register.

----------


## tista

> Hey,
> 
> I'm using Debian and have EMGD setup according to this wiki-entry.
> Now you have a package for Ubuntu Natty which has a newer kernel and xorg.
> How did you manage to do that, since I'm limited to xorg 1.7 and kernel 2.6.32?
> I would like to do the same in Debian.


Hi th3voic3.

unfortunately I'm not willing to support lucid anymore with our latest emgd resources...
our latest were the combination of 1.6.0-1922 kernelspace and 1.6.1-1952 userspace. basically, the kernelspcae would need at least .35 or higher.. and also 1.6.1 userspace had been built for Xorg 1.9.x.
even if you could done hassles for dkms patchworks, you could not apply any userspace with our 1.6.1-1952. because 1.6.0-1922 kernelspace was born to be fitted to 1.6.1-1952 userspace especially... yeah the combinations are very important for emgd. now we're concerning the Maverick. it would be accepted for our latest emgd. in other words, Natty would be a bit futuristic from the comparison with even newest emgd resources. but I l already had approved dkms with 2.6.39 kernel for Oneiric Ocelot...  :Wink: 

I suppose if you had succeeded with 1.5.2, you should keep them in the meantime...

Thanks.

tista

----------


## catslaugh

OK, once I got rid of the xorg.conf and replaced 10-emgd.conf with the one with the new modeline, it started up in 1280×800 mode.  (I obviously have not been keeping track of new developments in the X server.) Thanks!

----------


## tista

> OK, once I got rid of the xorg.conf and replaced 10-emgd.conf with the one with the new modeline, it started up in 1280×800 mode.  (I obviously have not been keeping track of new developments in the X server.) Thanks!


OK. i'm glad to hear that..  :Wink: 

Cheers.

----------


## tista

> Hi, All.
> I use vaio x.I try emgd driver but display flicker.
> i see this thread and try making own conf. but right part lacking and something wrong.
> 
> my conf
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605471/
> 
> dmsg | grep DMI
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605450/
> ...


Hi tochiz.

I've read your logs and your own conf.
I believe you already knew, VAIO has some lack of EDID compatibilities with emgd sometimes..
so give it a try:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/605604/

I had employed some dtd tunings as almost same method I had done with VAIO P.

Cheers.

----------


## lucazade

> Hrm... is there something in the emgd package that would account for this? As far as I know this would pertain to the bios, keyboard controller, and i8042 driver. I'm trying to dig deeper, but maybe I'm over thinking this....
> 
> Any advice on how to get the scancodes to make it through? This was on your Aspire 751h? Could you post your bios revision, vbios revision, and any other relevant information maybe your boot up dmesg log, so that I can compare it against mine?
> 
> I'm thinking brightness keys will just magically start working if I can get the scan codes to register.


This was on my aspire, bios 3212, vbios no idea where to get, nothing special in emgd package at least for acer (there is emgd.acpi=1 but works for other netbooks, i prefer to modprobe 'poulsbo' package that does the same acpi_register call).
acpi_backlight=vendor is required as well  for 751h.. i made a lot of trials to get this combo, not an easy road to detect it!


paste.ubuntu.com/605627
paste.ubuntu.com/605628
paste.ubuntu.com/605629
paste.ubuntu.com/605630
paste.ubuntu.com/605633
paste.ubuntu.com/605634

----------


## tochiz

> Hi tochiz.
> 
> I've read your logs and your own conf.
> I believe you already knew, VAIO has some lack of EDID compatibilities with emgd sometimes..
> so give it a try:
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605604/
> 
> I had employed some dtd tunings as almost same method I had done with VAIO P.
> 
> Cheers.


wow...it works fine! I'm not familiar with graphics driver, so see this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=348 and made config, but nothing has worked. :Very Happy: 

Thanks!

----------


## lucazade

In EMGD PPA testing there is a patched dkms package compatible with kernel .39 for Natty and Oneiric Ocelot.
https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd-fix
(to be used alongside standard ppa)


Kernel .39 (default in OO) can be installed in Natty from kernel mainline ppa or from here (backported from OO):
https://launchpad.net/~guido-iodice/...el-and-drivers



EDIT1:
Also PSB-GFX testing PPA has been updated
https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archi...ting/+packages

this new version of psb_gfx now requires a xorg.conf like this:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/605650/


EDIT2:
if using psb_gfx with .39 from iodice ppa you need to disable "vt.handoff"
gksu gedit /etc/grub.d/10_linux
and remove vt.handoff=7 from this line:
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="$GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DE  FAULT vt.handoff=7"
then sudo update-grub

----------


## godfazr

> Hi all! First post 
> I have a 1201HA EEEPC, sadly.
> How can I get the GMA500 to work with natty narwhal?
> I'm clueless, thanks


AFAIK, 1201HA has almost identical hardware to Acer AOH751 (except support for MemoryStick card, which was the reason why I prefered Acer, and may be few other unimportant things),
so all you need to do is to follow steps described in wiki or launchpad.

----------


## factoid79

> This was on my aspire, bios 3212, vbios no idea where to get, nothing special in emgd package at least for acer (there is emgd.acpi=1 but works for other netbooks, i prefer to modprobe 'poulsbo' package that does the same acpi_register call).
> acpi_backlight=vendor is required as well  for 751h.. i made a lot of trials to get this combo, not an easy road to detect it!
> 
> 
> paste.ubuntu.com/605627
> paste.ubuntu.com/605628
> paste.ubuntu.com/605629
> paste.ubuntu.com/605630
> paste.ubuntu.com/605633
> paste.ubuntu.com/605634


Thanks! That'll be a huge help. If the ACPI code doesn't have to exist as part of the DRM emgd or psb modules, perhaps it would be a good idea for me to better understand its operation and add that code into the emgdbl driver directly. That would insulate us from any thing that Intel does with their driver and would keep the entire backlight solution in one place.

Does that sound like the right approach? I would expect that it would be just a (mostly) simple copy/paste from the psb modules.

----------


## thopiekar

@janpieterz: lucky you  :Wink: 
I also got a T91 thats, why I also took care on the Xorg packages..
the touchscreen panel should also work well, isn't it? mine works fine after calibrating  :Wink: 
Using now plasma-netbook here... works very fast and after some tweaks in the UI it can be easyly used as it has to be: as tablet!

PS: Updating now emgd-xorg-conf..

PSS: DMI's needed for: AO751h for post@http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10779334&postcount=3913

PSSS: don'T think it's DMI fits to a device's DMI that needs 1280x768 according to my script... when the DMI isn't listed in the script it uses default 1366x768.. sounds like a old xorg.conf file

PSSSS: didn't get the problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=3914 .. Hiro, could you explain what needs to be added here?

Finally:
Added now the devices listed here:
https://code.launchpad.net/~gma500/+junk/emgd-xorg-conf
as not tested to the branch.. update emgd-xorg-conf if it is shown it the update manager and run "emgd-xorg-conf" without sudo as in the wiki and compare the output with your needed config.. if it fits let me know..

----------


## adlerweb

Another device for emgd-xorg-conf:
[    0.000000] DMI: Sony Corporation VGN-P11Z_W/VAIO, BIOS R2073U3 01/13/2010
also 1600x768px, running fine so far with the same configuration as VGN-P92KS/VAIO.

----------


## thopiekar

> Another device for emgd-xorg-conf:
> [    0.000000] DMI: Sony Corporation VGN-P11Z_W/VAIO, BIOS R2073U3 01/13/2010
> also 1600x768px, running fine so far with the same configuration as VGN-P92KS/VAIO.


many thanks.. will be added now..

----------


## tista

> PSSSS: didn't get the problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=3914 .. Hiro, could you explain what needs to be added here?
> 
> Finally:
> Added now the devices listed here:
> https://code.launchpad.net/~gma500/+junk/emgd-xorg-conf
> as not tested to the branch.. update emgd-xorg-conf if it is shown it the update manager and run "emgd-xorg-conf" without sudo as in the wiki and compare the output with your needed config.. if it fits let me know..


Hi Thomas.  :Wink: 

unfortunately I don't have any ideas to solve it...  :Sad: 
and factoid79 said "if I can work with Intel to get the xrandr support running", so he would solve it in the future...

in past, I've posted such workarounds for cloned dual-head:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=2732

finally, thanks a lot for your hard work in emgd-config... I'm happy.  :Smile: 

Cheers.

----------


## factoid79

> Hi Thomas. 
> 
> unfortunately I don't have any ideas to solve it... 
> and factoid79 said "if I can work with Intel to get the xrandr support running", so he would solve it in the future...
> 
> in past, I've posted such workarounds for cloned dual-head:
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=2732
> 
> finally, thanks a lot for your hard work in emgd-config... I'm happy. 
> ...


Sorry, jumping into this midstream. What are you trying to get working? Hotplugging support, or Xinerama (Extended desktops)? Or something else?

----------


## tista

> Sorry, jumping into this midstream. What are you trying to get working? Hotplugging support, or Xinerama (Extended desktops)? Or something else?


I didn't remember well..
everything would be documented in Intel's UserGuide.
yeah "documented", right?

Bye.

----------


## factoid79

> I didn't remember well..
> everything would be documented in Intel's UserGuide.
> yeah "documented", right?
> 
> Bye.


Did I say something wrong? I just saw references to posts I'd made earlier and thought maybe I could help, but I hadn't been following the thread.

----------


## thopiekar

> Hi Thomas. 
> 
> unfortunately I don't have any ideas to solve it... 
> and factoid79 said "if I can work with Intel to get the xrandr support running", so he would solve it in the future...
> 
> in past, I've posted such workarounds for cloned dual-head:
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=2732
> 
> finally, thanks a lot for your hard work in emgd-config... I'm happy. 
> ...


is that something I need to care about in emgd-xorg-conf?

----------


## Nick99999

I have a Vaio P 29. 
I installed xubuntu 1010 and PSB-driver, as written in the wiki - it worked.
I decided to setup lubuntu1004(->10.10). Looked at that wiki refreshed and decided that we should install emgd-driver - the system does not boot (black screen). Please help, what I did wrong?

----------


## lucazade

> I have a Vaio P 29. 
> I installed xubuntu 1010 and PSB-driver, as written in the wiki - it worked.
> I decided to setup lubuntu1004(->10.10). Looked at that wiki refreshed and decided that we should install emgd-driver - the system does not boot (black screen). Please help, what I did wrong?


install "pastebinit"
and paste here the output of:

dmesg | grep DMI | pastebinit

and

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit

obviously you should use the install script for emgd on maverick 10.10 as described in wiki.

----------


## factoid79

Just a heads up, I asked Intel why the official CED tool is lagging behind, apparently it's handled by a different group, and the forum guys are going to give them a nudge.

So it probably doesn't matter, but the Intel EDC page should get updated *soonish* to the latest driver release, rather than having to scavenge them from the MeeGo tree.

Hopefully they'll stay up to date in the future.

Edit: They've got the new drivers up already. The page doesn't look like it's changed, but if you go through the process of picking your OS and chipset you'll get access to the IEMGD_1_6_GOLD_1922.zip. Again, this probably has zero impact on you guys, since you've already got this stuff from MeeGo, but it's nice to know it was an oversight.

----------


## tista

> is that something I need to care about in emgd-xorg-conf?


Hi Thomas.  :Wink: 

So sorry for my late reply..
well.. now I'm thinking the priority... so we'd better to take first that emgd-conf has to be improved much more machine models and 2nd, if we had much time we gotta give a try such dual-head configurations with emgd-conf. until that period, I would support guys who wanna use external monitor on emgd on case by case momentary...  :Wink: 

that was my opinion.

Cheers.

P.S:  now i'm slightly busy on psb_gfx, so if you could, pls give me much more time to fix S2-liplianin codes for Maverick, OK?  :Wink:  well.. Oneiric?! -> mom -> :S -> X(  
see ya soon!

----------


## Nick99999

> install "pastebinit"
> and paste here the output of:
> 
> dmesg | grep DMI | pastebinit
> 
> and
> 
> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
> 
> obviously you should use the install script for emgd on maverick 10.10 as described in wiki.


Where can I get the correct `xorg.conf` for VAIO P 29?

(screen resolution 1600 * 768)

----------


## tista

> Where can I get the correct `xorg.conf` for VAIO P 29?
> 
> (screen resolution 1600 * 768)


Hi Nick.  :Wink: 

Could you give a try mine:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/605038/

Cheers.

----------


## Nick99999

to tista..

You wrote that you have a Vaio P.
Could you tell me how to install support GMA500 in Natty(11.04) and provide data for xorg.conf?

----------


## Nick99999

> Hi Nick. 
> 
> Could you give a try mine:
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605038/
> 
> Cheers.


thanks.
to install the drivers to use the instructions from the WIKI?

----------


## tista

> thanks.
> to install the drivers to use the instructions from the WIKI?


yep.
follow our Wiki..  :Wink: 

Regards.

PS:
oh forgot to mention.
you should put mine into /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ as "10-emgd.conf", right?

----------


## lucazade

> Just a heads up, I asked Intel why the official CED tool is lagging behind, apparently it's handled by a different group, and the forum guys are going to give them a nudge.
> 
> So it probably doesn't matter, but the Intel EDC page should get updated *soonish* to the latest driver release, rather than having to scavenge them from the MeeGo tree.
> 
> Hopefully they'll stay up to date in the future.
> 
> Edit: They've got the new drivers up already. The page doesn't look like it's changed, but if you go through the process of picking your OS and chipset you'll get access to the IEMGD_1_6_GOLD_1922.zip. Again, this probably has zero impact on you guys, since you've already got this stuff from MeeGo, but it's nice to know it was an oversight.


Thanks for heads up.. i'll look for that package to see updated release notes and bugs fixed in 1.6.

----------


## Nick99999

> yep.
> follow our Wiki.. 
> 
> Regards.
> 
> PS:
> oh forgot to mention.
> you should put mine into /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ as "10-emgd.conf", right?


ie create an additional file `"10-emgd.conf"`?

At home will be tested. According to the results, I'll write.
Thanks for your help.

----------


## shaman.

Hello everybody! I have a problem with installing gnome3 on Natty at startup it just falls under any movement with the mouse, anyone else tried it? "I apologize for my terrible english (((thanks  :Very Happy:

----------


## thopiekar

Could you please do what lucazade told you a page before?
We need your DMI and the content of Xorg.0.log to make our script, called emgd-xorg-conf, supporting your device.

Without these two links that will appear in the Konsole/Terminal, when executing the commands, lucazade wrote you, we can't add your device to our script to support it.

PS: emgd-xorg-conf will create you the 10-emgd.conf at /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d

----------


## thopiekar

> Hello everybody! I have a problem with installing gnome3 on Natty at startup it just falls under any movement with the mouse, anyone else tried it? "I apologize for my terrible english (((thanks


Have you asked that question in the Gnome3-Subforum? I'm sure there would be such a forum here and people there could help you better there  :Wink:

----------


## shaman.

I unfortunately still poorly here orientiruyus.ne Could you give me a link to this subforum? :Smile:

----------


## shaman.

and to be honest, my gma500 got me! spasibovam guys for your great work!
 :Wink:

----------


## ethouin

I have installed Natty on my Asus 1101ha almost as soon it was available. Only when Lucazade has ultimated the PPA, I installed EMGD drivers.
Everything ok, except video. I can not manage to get video playback with mplayer or VLC. I do not use any option to run video (i think that mplayer is set to auto about rendering engine). Any idea?
Thanks you for the great work.
Bye

----------


## jbernardo

You can run mplayer with "-vo vaapi -va vaapi" options, or add the lines below to ~/.mplayer/config:


```
fs=true
vo=vaapi,xv,
va=vaapi

ao=pulse,
```

----------


## Nick99999

> yep.
> follow our Wiki.. 
> 
> Regards.
> 
> you should put mine into /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ as "10-emgd.conf"


 :Wave:  Many thanks to all developers for the driver and tista for configuration file for my netbook (Sony Vaio-P29).
Now Lubuntu 11.04 onboard - it's a plane.  :Smile: 

ps: write to WIKI that after installation need configure driver.

----------


## factoid79

Good lord do I feel foolish.  :Smile:  After several days of digging through the platform driver code, learning about embedded controllers, WMI, and a host of other stuff, I finally realized that when you were talking about poulsbo you were directly referencing a kernel driver, and a quick google later I realized that the stub driver shows up in 2.6.38. I'm still running 10.10 so that module didn't exist, and the module's code really is trivial. After incorporating the module code into my driver my brightness keys started working. Guess the aspire one's ACPI interface is actually properly implemented.

Since the poulsbo driver is not back ported to 10.10, I'm not sure how to proceed. I would think that the logical thing to do would be to submit the backlight control code as a patch against the poulsbo driver so that backlight control can be brought into the mainline kernel? I'm kind of new to this process, and I want to make sure that credit is given where it's due, but currently I think that emgdbl and poulsbo represent two halves that should exist as a single module. Do any of the GMA500 debs contain the poulsbo module for people running 10.10 or earlier?

Does anyone have any advice on where to go next?

----------


## tista

> Many thanks to all developers for the driver and tista for configuration file for my netbook (Sony Vaio-P29).
> Now Lubuntu 11.04 onboard - it's a plane. 
> 
> ps: write to WIKI that after installation need configure driver.


@Nick

DId you already post your machine specification?
if not, let us know yours right now:


```
dmesg | grep DMI | pastebinit
```

then give us the link above via posting here.

Thnaks.  :Wink:

----------


## ethouin

> You can run mplayer with "-vo vaapi -va vaapi" options, or add the lines below to ~/.mplayer/config:
> 
> 
> ```
> fs=true
> vo=vaapi,xv,
> va=vaapi
> 
> ao=pulse,
> ```


I am really stupid  :Brick wall:  :Brick wall:  :Brick wall: . I was tryig to use Gnome Media Player instead of Gome mPlayer.. Ok, it works.
But nothing to do with VLC. Is it still broken with EMGD?

----------


## jbernardo

I've tried to build VLC for our libva, but it doesn't seem to use the acceleration properly. Too bad, as mplayer doesn't display subtitles right now and as such I have to boot in maverick if I want to watch something with the family.

----------


## zoff_ita

Using kernel 2.6.39 I should not need this: 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=3502
Am I right?

Can someone confirm me that should be enough to do this:
1) Install kernel 2.6.39 (the way I like)
2) Add this PPA repository: https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/psb110
3) Update and install this packages: poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d poulsbo-config

Regards,

- Zoff -

----------


## fabio_bnu

Hi,

 I have GMA500 with AO751H at 10.10 Ubuntu works perfectly, but when I installed 11.04 not complete startup.
 In rescue mode, I can give some commands and then lock the screen.

 How can I fix this, because I can not even install another kernel, because everything crashes?

 Thanks to all

----------


## Nick99999

> @Nick
> 
> DId you already post your machine specification?
> if not, let us know yours right now:
> 
> 
> ```
> dmesg | grep DMI | pastebinit
> ```
> ...


lubuntu has malfunctioned  :Confused: , I'll repeat all the actions on xubuntu and do what you ask ..

----------


## fabio_bnu

> Hi,
> 
>  I have GMA500 with AO751H at 10.10 Ubuntu works perfectly, but when I installed 11.04 not complete startup.
>  In rescue mode, I can give some commands and then lock the screen.
> 
>  How can I fix this, because I can not even install another kernel, because everything crashes?
> 
>  Thanks to all


Solved!

acpi=off nohz

----------


## tista

> Using kernel 2.6.39 I should not need this: 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=3502
> Am I right?
> 
> Can someone confirm me that should be enough to do this:
> 1) Install kernel 2.6.39 (the way I like)
> 2) Add this PPA repository: https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/psb110
> 3) Update and install this packages: poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d poulsbo-config
> 
> ...


Hi Zoff.  :Wink: 

well... could u explain what you want to do?
you seem to give a try to fight against old psb driver. unfortunately we now freeze to maintain for psb driver meanwhile, you know? and did you see our Wiki?
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...oCardsPoulsbo/

in your quoted link, Luca had explained the workaround for old psb driver with downgraded kernel and libdrm on Natty, ok? so I hadn't any ideas why you're talking about .39 kernel...  :Confused: 

otherwise, if you wanna dive into hard patchworks for old psb driver with .39 Oneiric kernel, I could say thank you at all.  :Wink: 

Cheers.

----------


## dmitry.platonov

I'm reporting success with PSB-GFX. I'm using 2.6.39-0.5~20110427-generic kernel from kernel-ppa on ASUS T91. There is one glitch: after boot in login screen, dispay is "folded" over: both upper and lower half are rendered on upper half. After login&logout everything works fine fine and fast (gnome, no unity of course).

----------


## tista

> I'm reporting success with PSB-GFX. I'm using 2.6.39-0.5~20110427-generic kernel from kernel-ppa on ASUS T91. There is one glitch: after boot in login screen, dispay is "folded" over: both upper and lower half are rendered on upper half. After login&logout everything works fine fine and fast (gnome, no unity of course).


Hi Dmitry.

did you follow our instruction:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=3866

and you tired latest version of psb_gfx?
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=3982
in this version, we had solved plymouth isses, now you didn't have to referring to fix plymouth. but some newly issues appeared. see details in above.

finally, what version psb_gfx did you use? latest would be psb-dkms - 0.2.23.

Cheers.

----------


## bela83

My feedback on a Asus EEEPC 1101HA : I upgraded to Natty and switched to the EMGD drivers. Everything looks fine ! Thanks to the developers. Cheers  :Smile:

----------


## dmitry.platonov

> Hi Dmitry.
> 
> did you follow our instruction:
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=3866
> 
> and you tired latest version of psb_gfx?
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=3982


Yes, I followed instructions and got it working. But, kernel had issues with my usb modem, so I switched to this https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa and installed 2.6.39-0.5~20110427                                from it. Now the catch: there is own psb_gfx.ko in this kernel version, so I'm not sure which one I'm using now.
I do not use xorg.conf, and all works fine (except glitch I described above). I did not try plymouth yet.



> finally, what version psb_gfx did you use? latest would be psb-dkms - 0.2.23.
> 
> Cheers.


As I stated above, I'm not sure which one is used now. Is there any way to check?

----------


## lucazade

> As I stated above, I'm not sure which one is used now. Is there any way to check?


dpkg --list | grep psb-dkms

edit: i misunderstood the situation (driver already inside kernel)

could you paste?

modinfo psb_gfx

----------


## dmitry.platonov

> dpkg --list | grep psb-dkms
> 
> edit: i misunderstand the situation (driver already inside kernel)
> 
> could you paste?
> 
> modinfo psb_gfx


$ modinfo psb_gfx
filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.39-0-generic/updates/dkms/psb_gfx.ko
license:        GPL
description:    drm driver for the Intel GMA500
author:         Intel Corporation
srcversion:     A9E45C13B8E49755737EE3F
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004107sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004106sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004105sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004104sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004103sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004102sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004101sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004100sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00008109sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00008108sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
depends:        drm,drm_kms_helper,video,i2c-algo-bit
vermagic:       2.6.39-0-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 686 
parm:           debug:Enable debug output (int)
parm:           no_fb :Very Happy: isable FBdev (int)
parm:           trap_pagefaults:Error and reset on MMU pagefaults (int)
parm:           acpi_register:Enable ACPI video register (int)

here is the other one:
$ modinfo /lib/modules/2.6.39-0-generic/kernel/drivers/staging/gma500/psb_gfx.ko
filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.39-0-generic/kernel/drivers/staging/gma500/psb_gfx.ko
license:        GPL
description:    drm driver for the Intel GMA500
author:         Intel Corporation
srcversion:     517BA85DB0DD2C434FFC343
alias:          pci:v00008086d00008109sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00008108sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
depends:        ttm,drm,drm_kms_helper,video,i2c-algo-bit
staging:        Y
vermagic:       2.6.39-0-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 686 
parm:           disable_vsync :Very Happy: isable vsync interrupts
parm:           force_pipeb:Forces PIPEB to become primary fb
parm:           ta_mem_size:TA memory size in kiB
parm:           ospm:switch for ospm support
parm:           hdmi_edid:EDID info for HDMI monitor
parm:           debug:Enable debug output (int)
parm:           no_fb :Very Happy: isable FBdev (int)
parm:           trap_pagefaults:Error and reset on MMU pagefaults (int)
parm:           rtpm:Specifies Runtime PM delay for GFX (int)

----------


## tista

> $ modinfo psb_gfx
> filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.39-0-generic/updates/dkms/psb_gfx.ko
> license:        GPL
> description:    drm driver for the Intel GMA500
> author:         Intel Corporation
> srcversion:     A9E45C13B8E49755737EE3F
> alias:          pci:v00008086d00004107sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
> alias:          pci:v00008086d00004106sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
> alias:          pci:v00008086d00004105sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
> ...


Thanks dmitry.

now I'm getting the same kernel you're using...
it seems .39-0.5 had already employed psb_gfx, but that one is quite older than us. :Sad: 

so I hope you should wait until I had checked them out...

Cheers.

----------


## dmitry.platonov

To clarify: I had exactly the same glitch with both .39 kernels, so it's not kernel-related.
EDIT: If I take screenshot (with Gimp), desktop looks perfectly fine (in screenshot), as it should.
BTW, Unity 2D works fine with good speed.

----------


## tista

> To clarify: I had exactly the same glitch with both .39 kernels, so it's not kernel-related.
> EDIT: If I take screenshot (with Gimp), desktop looks perfectly fine (in screenshot), as it should.
> BTW, Unity 2D works fine with good speed.


@Dmitry

now I've checked .39-2-generic out.. (maybe newer than one you're using..)
well... it works exactly same on .39-rc4 or .39-1-generic on my VAIO P.
we thought the truncated half screen issues had fixed in past...
now one thing we had to apply the workaround is vt.handoff only..

so I didn't have any ideas why you had seen such truncated screen now...  :Sad: 
then, let me know this:


```
dpkg -l | grep psb-dkms
```

Regards.

----------


## dmitry.platonov

> @Dmitry
> now I've checked .39-2-generic out.. (maybe newer than one you're using..)
> well... it works exactly same on .39-rc4 or .39-1-generic on my VAIO P.
> we thought the truncated half screen issues had fixed in past...
> now one thing we had to apply the workaround is vt.handoff only..
> 
> so I didn't have any ideas why you had seen such truncated screen now...


Ok, I'll try to describe how it works. Splashscreen is fine, fullscreen, no truncation. When it comes to login screen, two parts of screen are superimposed (parts what are drawn later shows above the rest, so I can "view" both parts moving mouse cursor, it "reveals" parts over wich it moves). Bottom part shows splashscreen. I can login, problem persist. I can take screenshot, and it shows whole desktop, unlike image I see on monitor. After I logout, problem is fixed and everything works fine. Hope this helps.



> then, let me know this:
> 
> 
> ```
> dpkg -l | grep psb-dkms
> ```
> 
> Regards.


$ dpkg -l | grep psb-dkms
ii  psb-dkms                               0.2.23                                     Intel GMA500 KMS Framebuffer in DKMS format.

----------


## lucazade

> Ok, I'll try to describe how it works. Splashscreen is fine, fullscreen, no truncation. When it comes to login screen, two parts of screen are superimposed (parts what are drawn later shows above the rest, so I can "view" both parts moving mouse cursor, it "reveals" parts over wich it moves). Bottom part shows splashscreen. I can login, problem persist. I can take screenshot, and it shows whole desktop, unlike image I see on monitor. After I logout, problem is fixed and everything works fine. Hope this helps.
> 
> $ dpkg -l | grep psb-dkms
> ii  psb-dkms                               0.2.23                                     Intel GMA500 KMS Framebuffer in DKMS format.


Well.. it looks like is a brand new issue  :Smile: 
Maybe related to your hardware.. Anyone else tried PSB-GFX on Asus T91??

----------


## gomespereira

Hi guys,

I don't know if it is relevant but I would like to participate with a few comments.

. Unity 3D is working on my 1201HA, but both bars (left and top) looks a little blurred. Performance is also weird;
. Unity 2D runs pretty good, but talking about customization, Equinox GTK works only on window borders and Faenza icons only applies to programs icons. The icons on the top bar remains from Ambiance theme, and when I point the cursor on it it changes the color. I'll also submit this feedback to tiheum (Equinox and Faenza creator). This customization works on Unity 3D.

And lucazade, keep the good work.

----------


## guggikofod

I can repeat previous user's report:

Eeepc 1101ha, dual-boot with Win7.

I got poulsbo drivers to work on 10.10, but during the upgrade to 11.04, the graphics setup was destroyed. Tried snooping around, but being a complete noob, I didn\t know any hacks.

Then, through the recovery kernel booting into failsafe mode, I first installed the GMA500 drivers from the launchpad repository:
https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd

Then I used the janitor to remove all the unused packages, which then removed all the poulsbo drivers, and a lot more. It took about 5 runs. As I recalled it, I then restarted, and things started looking up. It didn\t set the native resolution 1366x726 or something, but the option was available so I picked it. Also, Unity started working.

Now, I have two problems:

1. graphics are slooow
2. on the left Unity frame and in the top bar, all icons and text is blurred. When I search using Unity (start by pressing windows key), all text and icons is blurred in the same way. scrolling in the search window causes icons to become progressively more blurred, as if the get chopped up. by blurred I mean as if the resolution is all wrong, as if low-res icons have been scaled up to fill hi-res space. Interestingly, inside applications, text and graphics looks just fine.

can I fix it by choosing another theme? if then, what?

thx

----------


## thopiekar

> Well.. it looks like is a brand new issue 
> Maybe related to your hardware.. Anyone else tried PSB-GFX on Asus T91??


yes, but the old one in the past.

PS: How can I disable OpenGL? I know that you told me in the past how to do that. I even think about adding it to emgd-xorg-conf.. something like a "--diable-GL" option..

----------


## factoid79

Disabling DRI and DRI2 will disable open GL or at the very least force it to run in software. That should help you figure out if the problem is with the emgd OGL.

----------


## lucazade

@guggikofod, gomespereira
thanks guys for the reports!

yes, unity3D is slow and buggy (sidebar in the middle of screen, wrong resolution of unity interface..). Good thing is that at least now unity starts, in older release was completely broken.
We have to open a bug upstream to Unity team and ask for support and to test the interface with our driver/chipset.. 

@thopiekar
I believe you are referring to UXA accel for EMGD ("ALL/1/General/Accel" option in xorg.conf).

@factoid79
We still don't have a clear idea why with accel enabled we get low performances, at least from what we can see in gtkperf and in some aspect of desktop, like for scrolling content.

From what I understand with "Accel" option we disable UXA accel, so DRI2 and DRI are not involved (and goes in software emulation) and then OpenGL and vaapi are not supported. 

It seems it's indipendent by distro, xorg and driver version, window manager and probably also toolkit (gtk for sure, for qt4 I don't know alternative profiling tools like gtkperf to test it out).

Also using only xinit the issue is present.. any other ideas are more than welcome!!
(obviously for this part of driver we don't have sources).

----------


## thopiekar

> @guggikofod, gomespereira
> thanks guys for the reports!
> 
> yes, unity3D is slow and buggy (sidebar in the middle of screen, wrong resolution of unity interface..). Good thing is that at least now unity starts, in older release was completely broken.
> We have to open a bug upstream to Unity team and ask for support and to test the interface with our driver/chipset.. 
> 
> @thopiekar
> I believe you are referring to UXA accel for EMGD ("ALL/1/General/Accel" option in xorg.conf).
> 
> ...


Tried that now and speed gain is noticable.. But how can I enable desktop effects when Accel is enabled? Why does systemsettings say that there is a problem with graphics.AND: Why was it working with with psb before?

According to http://zrusin.blogspot.com/2006/10/benchmarks.html I will gain more speed with OpenGL.. I'll give it a try..

----------


## lucazade

> Tried that now and speed gain is noticable.. But how can I enable desktop effects when Accel is enabled? Why does systemsettings say that there is a problem with graphics.AND: Why was it working with with psb before?
> 
> According to http://zrusin.blogspot.com/2006/10/benchmarks.html I will gain more speed with OpenGL.. I'll give it a try..


Unfortunately desktop effects on kde4 seems to have some issues, at least from what you and Jbernardo told me.. compiz on gnome works well, so it is related to kwin compositor backend I suppose and opengl extension provided from emgd binaries.

About kde systemsettings error i have no idea because last time tried kde on gma500 was a lot time ago and only with psb and not emgd.

Psb are emgd are totally different, doesn't share any pieces, are developed from different Intel teams and for different purposes. This is why they behave differently.

Ah, with OpenGL enabled should be faster, in reality is not in emgd case.. so we are aware of this!  :Smile:

----------


## ferry_toth

Hello Tista,

Here is my report for the fitpc2:

Using Kubuntu Natty, with emgd, connected to TV on the DVI port.TV resolution 

DMI: http://paste.ubuntu.com/607942/
xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/607943/
xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/607944/
.mplayer/config" http://paste.ubuntu.com/607949/

What works:
 mplayer
gnome-mplayer


What doesn't
mplayer complains that the hardware is to slow when playing AVHCD video as full screen. I believe this was not the case with Maverick and the PSB driver.
Deinterlace on video. I don't know how to optimize the mplayer settings for HD video.
Neither XRENDER or OPENGL for kwin deskop effects.

Maybe I need to play a bit with xorg.conf options?

Ferry

----------


## ferry_toth

Eh, TV resolution is 1920x1080.

Ferry

----------


## thopiekar

ferry_toth: great, thanks! Ill add it soon..

Luka: psb_gfx only works with an higher kernel. What about trying to upgrade to OO and try to install psb_gfx there? And what about using Wayland with this driver there? Would it work?

----------


## factoid79

Wanted to make sure that some of these questions about the emgd drivers, performace, or config options are being directed to the intel forums as well. Ubuntu may not be supported officially, but if we can identify issues that may exist in MeeGo or Fedora, there's a good chance that they'll be able to correct those issues and we'll benefit as a side effect.

----------


## thopiekar

> Well.. it looks like is a brand new issue 
> Maybe related to your hardware.. Anyone else tried PSB-GFX on Asus T91??


Followed the instructions and it works on my T91. I just need at startup to switch to tty1 and back to tty8 to see the desktop.

----------


## thopiekar

hmm what you could tell them is:
* they should support a newer version of fedora.. the supported one is old crap!
* as I know meego 1.1 is supported. this is outdated as well we are already at meego 1.2 afaik..
* take a look at a distribution, which most of the people use..

and finally we should get also in contact with meego users..

PS: Upgrading my netbook to OO now..

----------


## factoid79

> hmm what you could tell them is:
> * they should support a newer version of fedora.. the supported one is old crap!
> * as I know meego 1.1 is supported. this is outdated as well we are already at meego 1.2 afaik..
> * take a look at a distribution, which most of the people use..
> 
> and finally we should get also in contact with meego users..


Well, none of that is terribly productive, except maybe getting in touch with Meego users, though Intel is probably already monitoring that forum. As for your points about support, emgd 1.6 has profiles for Fedora 11, 14 (current), as well as MeeGo 1.0, 1.1, and 1.2 (current).

Outdated is somewhat subjective when you've got distributions like Ubuntu which are rolling out new releases every 6 months. That said, the most important elements of all of this are, what version of X and the kernel are being supported. They're choosing to provide "official" support for the two distros that they're closely tied to, and that makes sense. But the bottom line is that their MeeGo drivers run out of the box on my Ubuntu 10.10 install, so clearly solutions are portable with little work, provided the underlying dependencies match. We don't need official support for the most part, we just need stuff that works properly on some known configuration and then support the version of Ubuntu that most closely matches.

It would be more helpful to get any information we can collect about areas where bugs can be nailed down to the closed layers of the driver, and pass that information along. If it's stuff that affects the other profiles, and they can and will fix it, then so much the better for everyone. I'm probably not the best person to bring those things forward, since I'm not fully aware of the questions or how to interpret the data you're collecting from the users. I'm trying to get up to speed, but it seems like Luca or Bernardo would be the best advocates to be putting forward technical questions and bug reports to the Intel forums.

I will be putting those kinds of questions forward when I encounter problems in my own work with the Acer 0751h, but that's the only device I own.

----------


## gomespereira

Guys,

I tried once an OS called JoliCloud, and, except for the poor performance, graphics ran fine, including the 1366x768 resolution.

I don't know but maybe if you experts dissect the system you can find something useful... Sorry, just a word from a layman.

Anyone else having problems with Equinox and Faenza on EMGD Unity 2D?

----------


## lucazade

> Luka: psb_gfx only works with an higher kernel. What about trying to upgrade to OO and try to install psb_gfx there? And what about using Wayland with this driver there? Would it work?


Psb_gfx requires kernel >= .39 because of updated DRM (tista tried to export this drm for other kernels but it was a giant work!).

OO ships .39 kernel at the moment and it ships also an "old" version of psb_gfx directly inside kernel (yes, OO will support at least 2D for GMA500 out-of-the-box!)
Our updated DKMS psb_gfx should (haven't tried yet) override that kernel module, so that we can use an improved driver.

Psb_gfx needs at least a DRI2/UXA X driver to work with Wayland (we're currently using only an amazing fast framebuffer).
KMS, which is a prerequisite for Wayland, is already present in psb_gfx, so with a little, maybe giant, work we'll probably see Wayland one day!
(EMGD lacks KMS unfortunately so it is difficult to work with Wayland.. maybe using OpenWf instead of KMS..)




> Followed the instructions and it works on my T91. I just need at startup to switch to tty1 and back to tty8 to see the desktop.


This is a new bug we found.. you need to remove vt.handoff=7 in grub params.

----------


## txutxifel

I don't know if it's a news, but we have la oficial version 1.6 by intel:

http://edc.intel.com/Software/Downloads/EMGD/#overview

Thanks for your job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gomespereira

> I don't know if it's a news, but we have la oficial version 1.6 by intel:
> 
> http://edc.intel.com/Software/Downloads/EMGD/#overview
> 
> Thanks for your job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Seems it was released yesterday, and it says that have been validated on Linux distributions. The download section only shows Fedora and MeeGo.

I ask you experts, what does it mean for us, Ubuntu users?

----------


## lucazade

> Seems it was released yesterday, and it says that have been validated on Linux distributions. The download section only shows Fedora and MeeGo.
> 
> I ask you experts, what does it mean for us, Ubuntu users?


We are already using these drivers, we got a prerelease package of that some weeks ago.

----------


## thopiekar

> Psb_gfx requires kernel >= .39 because of updated DRM (tista tried to export this drm for other kernels but it was a giant work!).
> 
> OO ships .39 kernel at the moment and it ships also an "old" version of psb_gfx directly inside kernel (yes, OO will support at least 2D for GMA500 out-of-the-box!)
> Our updated DKMS psb_gfx should (haven't tried yet) override that kernel module, so that we can use an improved driver.
> 
> Psb_gfx needs at least a DRI2/UXA X driver to work with Wayland (we're currently using only an amazing fast framebuffer).
> KMS, which is a prerequisite for Wayland, is already present in psb_gfx, so with a little, maybe giant, work we'll probably see Wayland one day!
> (EMGD lacks KMS unfortunately so it is difficult to work with Wayland.. maybe using OpenWf instead of KMS..)
> 
> ...


can't remember that I added it in the past.. OO is almost unuseable.. no Wayland, no KDE and "Ubuntu", probably because of Xserver changes.. Got all the time when starting KDE or "Ubuntu" a black screen.. I can just see the cursor.. The only working WM is E17, but this is the greatest fallback WM ever.. works evertime for sure, so I'm not wondering  :Capital Razz:  Curious is why "Ubuntu" _and_ "Ubuntu Classic" doesn't after installing the Ubuntu Netbook metapackage..

OO seems to be unuseable, so I think I'll downgrade it again..

----------


## zoff_ita

> Hi Zoff. 
> 
> well... could u explain what you want to do?
> you seem to give a try to fight against old psb driver. unfortunately we now freeze to maintain for psb driver meanwhile, you know? and did you see our Wiki?
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...oCardsPoulsbo/
> 
> in your quoted link, Luca had explained the workaround for old psb driver with downgraded kernel and libdrm on Natty, ok? so I hadn't any ideas why you're talking about .39 kernel... 
> 
> otherwise, if you wanna dive into hard patchworks for old psb driver with .39 Oneiric kernel, I could say thank you at all. 
> ...


I was trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 on a netbook (Acer Aspire One) of a friend of mine.
I solved keeping kernel 2.6.38 and using EMGD PPA.
Unity is working (a bit slowly) and resolution is correctly setted to 1366x768.

----------


## thopiekar

> Hello Tista,
> 
> Here is my report for the fitpc2:
> 
> Using Kubuntu Natty, with emgd, connected to TV on the DVI port.TV resolution 
> 
> DMI: http://paste.ubuntu.com/607942/
> xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/607943/
> xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/607944/
> ...


just thinking about your post, again.. what happens if you connect another device to your pc? I think hard setting your device to 1920x1080 isn't that clever :/

----------


## thopiekar

available resolutions are available for reading once the Xorg-server made it's first log, isn't it? they are listed with "EDID" (<- what ever that is).. what about interpreting the log and generate a config from it? this would make it possible for people, like ferry_toth, to make configurations for different devices..

----------


## tista

> Hello Tista,
> 
> Here is my report for the fitpc2:
> 
> Using Kubuntu Natty, with emgd, connected to TV on the DVI port.TV resolution 
> 
> DMI: http://paste.ubuntu.com/607942/
> xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/607943/
> xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/607944/
> ...


Hi Ferry.

Thanks you for your report.
unfortunately i suppose your conf had some typo?
let's explain for that..

Option  "IgnoreACPI"  "true" <-- this option would be meaningless for emgd.Option   "ALL/1/name" "lvds-display" <-- you seem to use HD-TV so set it "SDVO"Option   "ALL/1/General/PortOrder" "240000" <-- PortOrder must be defined in "5 digits". so set it "24000".Option   "ALL/1/General/DisplayConfig" "2" <-- 2 means "cloned multiple display". is it alright?Option    "PortDrivers" "svdo lvds" <-- anything new option? I didn't know this...Option    "ALL/1/General/VideoRAM"  "131072" <-- wrong formatting... must be VideoRam 131072Option    "ALL/1/Port/2/General/name" "VGA" <-- the name of Port2 must be "SDVO".Monitor       "LVDS" & Identifier   "LVDS"<-- FitPC didn't have any Internal LVDS, so set it "SDVO".ModelName    "LCD Panel 1366x768" <-- this also rename as "SDVO panel 1920x1080"

Cheers.

----------


## tista

> I was trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 on a netbook (Acer Aspire One) of a friend of mine.
> I solved keeping kernel 2.6.38 and using EMGD PPA.
> Unity is working (a bit slowly) and resolution is correctly setted to 1366x768.


Hi Zoff. 

Thanks for your explanations.
yeah the combination of 38 and emgd is our recommended environments for Natty. and you're right. Unity-3D was quite slow and had some issues in appearances of some stuff (scaled, blurred, and more ugly). so I could suggest to use Unity-2D session.

Cheers.

----------


## mattrope

> Option    "PortDrivers" "svdo lvds" <-- anything new option? I didn't know this...


The PortDrivers line is a legacy option from the old IEGD driver; it doesn't actually do anything on EMGD where the port drivers and display "hal" have been moved into the kernel.  However it's still considered a "legal" option, so it won't generate an error/warning if you include it.




> Option    "ALL/1/General/VideoRAM"  "131072" <-- wrong formatting... must be VideoRam 131072


Actually this form is correct; the option that EMGD actually paid attention to was the full "ALL/1/General/VideoRAM" value.  Lines that say "VideoRam ####" were silently ignored with no effect.  However the whole video ram limiting option has been disabled on recent releases, so it no longer has any effect, no matter which way you write it.  You can see some details on the Meego bug report here:  https://bugs.meego.com/show_bug.cgi?id=13504

----------


## tista

> The PortDrivers line is a legacy option from the old IEGD driver; it doesn't actually do anything on EMGD where the port drivers and display "hal" have been moved into the kernel.  However it's still considered a "legal" option, so it won't generate an error/warning if you include it.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually this form is correct; the option that EMGD actually paid attention to was the full "ALL/1/General/VideoRAM" value.  Lines that say "VideoRam ####" were silently ignored with no effect.  However the whole video ram limiting option has been disabled on recent releases, so it no longer has any effect, no matter which way you write it.  You can see some details on the Meego bug report here:  https://bugs.meego.com/show_bug.cgi?id=13504


Hi Matt.

Thanks for your advices!!
I believe you could continue to helping us all..

P.S:
today I've decided to sell my all netbooks employed poulsbo. and also finishing my work for it.
because .39 kernel had applied psb_gfx KMS driver natively, and emgd would be contributed by other people who could do better than me.  :Wink: 
now I'm playing with Thinkpad X100e employed AMD/ATI Vision platform... I'm willing to wipe Intel platform out from my house... then I'm interesting in radeon opensource driver and Oeiric... Thank you all.

tista

----------


## lucazade

> today I've decided to sell my all netbooks employed poulsbo. and also finishing my work for it.
> because .39 kernel had applied psb_gfx KMS driver natively, and emgd would be contributed by other people who could do better than me. 
> now I'm playing with Thinkpad X100e employed AMD/ATI Vision platform... I'm willing to wipe Intel platform out from my house... then I'm interesting in radeon opensource driver and Oeiric... Thank you all.
> 
> tista


 :Pray: 

tell me is not true!
you know where to find us, when you need companions!

ciao!

----------


## thopiekar

> Hi Matt.
> 
> Thanks for your advices!!
> I believe you could continue to helping us all..
> 
> P.S:
> today I've decided to sell my all netbooks employed poulsbo. and also finishing my work for it.
> because .39 kernel had applied psb_gfx KMS driver natively, and emgd would be contributed by other people who could do better than me. 
> now I'm playing with Thinkpad X100e employed AMD/ATI Vision platform... I'm willing to wipe Intel platform out from my house... then I'm interesting in radeon opensource driver and Oeiric... Thank you all.
> ...


hmm a shame you leave our team.. was great to work with you.. and thanks again for the s2-liplianin drivers.. have you taken the latest code from liplianin's mercurial branch?

----------


## godfazr

> Curious is why "Ubuntu" _and_ "Ubuntu Classic" doesn't after installing the Ubuntu Netbook metapackage..


I guess Unity 3D not working because of drivers and there's no background for Ubuntu Classic since afaik it's palnned to completely remove GNOME from Ubuntu default package - Unity 2D will come instead (along with Qt packages) and you need to install GNOME separately.
Not sure how things will be with Kubuntu, since I never liked KDE4, while KDE3 had some issues not suitable for me, and "Ubuntu edition" of GNOME was just perfect for me starting from 9.10.

----------


## Pirámide

Dear friends:

I tried all EMGD & conf files for Sony Vaio P11Z you posted, but I only got a continuos flickering on the screen... Screen resolution is 1600x768. Can you link a conf file that works in this model? I'm afraid that the problem is modeline...

Thanks,

Jesús

----------


## thopiekar

the device with the name "Sony Corporation VGN-P11Z_W/VAIO" is supported by our script.. sounds like it is familiar with yours.. at least the name  :Capital Razz:  I'll update the script and wait for an update of emgd-xorg-conf and try to run "sudo emgd-xorg-conf" again..

PS: need your DMI:


```
dmesg | grep DMI | pastebinit
```

PSS: the conf I suggest would be:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/609109
PSSS: this one would be even better:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/609120

----------


## joynoiseprod

> I have dual monitor support working on my A0751h, but not via hot plugging, or xrandr. The xorg.conf is attached. With both ports properly configured you have to plug in the vga port and then log out and back in (no reboot required) to restart the x server. At that point if you need to change resolutions you can do so with the EMGD-GUI application.
> 
> If it's not already being worked on, I'm hoping to see if I can work with Intel to get the xrandr support running. I'd really love to have hot-plugging working, as I use my netbook to watch shows on my TV.


I know this is over a year old now,.. but I have to say, it saved me from a fate of Win7 on my new T91MT,..  was just about to give up,.. but I have an external monitor I use while in my office which makes it easier to see what I'm doing, then wanted the tablet for when I travel.  This xorg.conf file finally got that working.  The only thing so far I've found that did work.  

Thanks so much for posting and uploading your config file.  Really made my day.

Bryan

----------


## factoid79

> I know this is over a year old now,.. but I have to say, it saved me from a fate of Win7 on my new T91MT,..  was just about to give up,.. but I have an external monitor I use while in my office which makes it easier to see what I'm doing, then wanted the tablet for when I travel.  This xorg.conf file finally got that working.  The only thing so far I've found that did work.  
> 
> Thanks so much for posting and uploading your config file.  Really made my day.
> 
> Bryan


Glad it was helpful. The thread may be over a year old, but it's very much active, and an excellent place to come for the latest developments.

----------


## LionHead

> the device with the name "Sony Corporation VGN-P11Z_W/VAIO" is supported by our script.. sounds like it is familiar with yours.. at least the name  I'll update the script and wait for an update of emgd-xorg-conf and try to run "sudo emgd-xorg-conf" again..
> 
> PS: need your DMI:
> 
> 
> ```
> dmesg | grep DMI | pastebinit
> ```
> 
> ...


sorry for my english, i am Italian noob 
this is a xorg.conf for sony P?
is good for the sony vaio vgn-p21z???
tanks

----------


## borghal

Hey all, I just installed Natty with EMGD and it's great! You guys really work wonders  :Smile: 

I accidentally deleted the 99video file, could someone please point me to where I can get it without the need to reinstall everything? 

EDIT: I just tried the one from my desktop debian install but that didn't work. Is it the same?

----------


## thopiekar

> sorry for my english, i am Italian noob 
> this is a xorg.conf for sony P?
> is good for the sony vaio vgn-p21z???
> tanks


use the second paste/link I send you.. I hope it would work for you..

when it worked use the command above to send me your DMI..
it is a ident-code of your device... so you can create in future configs via emgd-xorg-conf  :Wink:

----------


## thopiekar

> Hey all, I just installed Natty with EMGD and it's great! You guys really work wonders 
> 
> I accidentally deleted the 99video file, could someone please point me to where I can get it without the need to reinstall everything? Cheers


give me the full path of the file and I'll send you mine..

----------


## borghal

> give me the full path of the file and I'll send you mine..




```
/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video
```

That should be the one for the suspend workaround I'm trying. Thank you thopiekar!

----------


## thopiekar

> ```
> /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video
> ```
> 
> That should be the one for the suspend workaround I'm trying. Thank you thopiekar!


http://paste.ubuntu.com/609708/

----------


## borghal

Hm, tried the Natty suspend workaround 



```
sudo mv /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video /usr/lib/pm-utils/99video
```

but it isn't working, my vaio p11z (EMGD, Natty Xubuntu) wakes up to a blank screen. 

Also brightness keys and plymouth screen don't work, even with Lucazade's workarounds applied.

My DMI just in case: http://paste.ubuntu.com/609767

----------


## rapiertg

@borghal

As i found out some gma500 devices as mine (BenQ u121) dont have right quirks yet.

If you dont find other ways of suspending working, last chance is to try:

sudo pm-suspend --quirk-vbestate-restore

Try to wake it up, if it works ill write a way to make it semi permanent.

Cheers

----------


## jbernardo

> @borghal
> 
> As i found out some gma500 devices as mine (BenQ u121) dont have right quirks yet.
> 
> If you dont find other ways of suspending working, last chance is to try:
> 
> sudo pm-suspend --quirk-vbestate-restore
> 
> Try to wake it up, if it works ill write a way to make it semi permanent.
> ...


This worked perfectly on my 1101HA. As it was now, either leaving the 99video file or letting it be leads to random hard locks (only power off works, no sysrq).

----------


## borghal

> @borghal
> 
> As i found out some gma500 devices as mine (BenQ u121) dont have right quirks yet.
> 
> If you dont find other ways of suspending working, last chance is to try:
> 
> sudo pm-suspend --quirk-vbestate-restore
> 
> Try to wake it up, if it works ill write a way to make it semi permanent.
> ...


Thanks rapiertg, but unfortunately this didn't work on my machine. Blank screen as before  :Sad:

----------


## rapiertg

@borghal

This helped me in similiar issue. Can check if you can change virtual terminal to another and go back?

@jbernardo

Also noticed this, happening very often. Changing GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text helped a lot and now it happens rarely.

----------


## Anaesthisia

Hello,

being a newbie and considering acquiring a netbook I wonder how to go about choosing the most convenient install for GMA500 equipped hardware, if that is what I opt for.

I've read the page
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo
and there are instructions there for installing drivers.
I've managed to upgrade the kernel on a Natty machine using instructions I found elsewhere, but what eludes me is if the install procedure on the wiki page I mentioned actually handles kernel upgrade and/or Xorg/Xserver downgrade? If not, how would I go about accomplishing the proper combination of kernel and Xorg version? Preferably in a fashion so I can still upgrade other aspects of the system thereafter. Should I install 10.04, 10.10 or 11.04 to begin with? Or an even older version?

Of course it would be nice to run Unity, but if that is hard to achieve I might opt for an easier solution.

Regards,

*A*

----------


## Pirámide

DMESG:
[    0.000000] DMI 2.4 present.
[    0.000000] DMI: Sony Corporation VGN-P11Z_R/VAIO, BIOS R1250U3 12/08/2008

10-emgd.conf that works is 609120

Bright control keys works, I can reproduce video & flash full screen, but desktop rendering is some slow, and I can't recover the screen on sleep or hibernate... ¿any other trick?

Thanks,

Jesús

----------


## factoid79

> Hello,
> 
> being a newbie and considering acquiring a netbook I wonder how to go about choosing the most convenient install for GMA500 equipped hardware, if that is what I opt for.
> 
> I've read the page
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo
> and there are instructions there for installing drivers.
> I've managed to upgrade the kernel on a Natty machine using instructions I found elsewhere, but what eludes me is if the install procedure on the wiki page I mentioned actually handles kernel upgrade and/or Xorg/Xserver downgrade? If not, how would I go about accomplishing the proper combination of kernel and Xorg version? Preferably in a fashion so I can still upgrade other aspects of the system thereafter. Should I install 10.04, 10.10 or 11.04 to begin with? Or an even older version?
> 
> ...


If you haven't yet bought the device, you'd probably be better off seeing what's available that doesn't depend on any PowerVR graphics processors. As much as I like my netbook, if I knew now what I knew then I probably would have gone with something that has better driver support. iirc there are decent nVidia solutions out there today. The technology is extremely closed, with improving but still not great vendor support.

But yeah, check the hardware before you buy it if you can. Nothing more frustrating that having something that doesn't work well in Linux.

----------


## Anaesthisia

> If you haven't yet bought the device, you'd probably be better off seeing what's available that doesn't depend on any PowerVR graphics processors. As much as I like my netbook, if I knew now what I knew then I probably would have gone with something that has better driver support. iirc there are decent nVidia solutions out there today. The technology is extremely closed, with improving but still not great vendor support.
> 
> But yeah, check the hardware before you buy it if you can. Nothing more frustrating that having something that doesn't work well in Linux.


What is tempting about for example the Nokia Booklet 3G is its impressive battery time, but maybe that's less impressive on Linux?

There are, of course, other options and Acer Aspire One 522 seems decent except some people seem to experience freezes(hardware that is TOO new?). Samsung NF310 seems also fairly ok. HP Mini 5103 is yet another option. A Lenovo Thinkpad, perhaps?

Still, what distribution and version would be the least troublesome starting point for a netbook with GMA500?

Regards,

*A*

----------


## factoid79

> What is tempting about for example the Nokia Booklet 3G is its impressive battery time, but maybe that's less impressive on Linux?
> 
> There are, of course, other options and Acer Aspire One 522 seems decent except some people seem to experience freezes(hardware that is TOO new?). Samsung NF310 seems also fairly ok. HP Mini 5103 is yet another option. A Lenovo Thinkpad, perhaps?
> 
> Still, what distribution and version would be the least troublesome starting point for a netbook with GMA500?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> *A*


Hopefully one of the heavyweights here can answer that question. My only experience with this setup is with the Acer Aspire One 0751h. It's also the first netbook/laptop I've ever owned and put Linux on. As a developer and power user it hasn't be an insurmountable problem, and I do love the form factor and battery life, but there might be better stuff out there. I like to tinker, so I get a certain kind of enjoyment from finding and fixing the issues with the hardware. But I really couldn't recommend the chipset for something I'd give to my dad. Ubuntu must have a list of devices that are "certified" to work with the OS. Or maybe a place that specializes in selling laptops/netbooks that will work with Linux?

As it stands, I currently have everything video related working to some degree. Suspend/Resume, keyboard backlight control, VGA output as an independent screen, video playback is smooth (not sure if it's actually accelerated in my case but the xine engine handles my stuff), and 3D support is there. Anything not related to video just worked, so no worries there. I'm currently using the EMGD drivers with Ubuntu 10.10, no plans to upgrade since 11.04 jumps to Xorg 1.10 and you have to downgrade to X1.9

If you could get a EMGD configured Linux on a stick install, you could always take that to the store with you and ask to boot into Linux to test drive it before you buy.

----------


## borghal

> This helped me in similiar issue. Can check if you can change virtual terminal to another and go back?


Unfortunately, no, it doesn't work. No reaction to trying to switch virtual terminals. Maybe it has something to do with XFCE?

----------


## ferry_toth

> just thinking about your post, again.. what happens if you connect another device to your pc? I think hard setting your device to 1920x1080 isn't that clever :/


Yes I know. I had auto resolution with the 1.5 emgd driver but with 1.6 it sets a resolution that my TV does not support (bug?).

To set the resolution fixed was a suggestion from Luca (thanks) to temporarily solve the problem.

I need to look into it, but for now it works.

Ferry

----------


## ferry_toth

> Hi Ferry.
> 
> Thanks you for your report.
> unfortunately i suppose your conf had some typo?
> let's explain for that..
> 
> Option  "IgnoreACPI"  "true" <-- this option would be meaningless for emgd.Option   "ALL/1/name" "lvds-display" <-- you seem to use HD-TV so set it "SDVO"Option   "ALL/1/General/PortOrder" "240000" <-- PortOrder must be defined in "5 digits". so set it "24000".Option   "ALL/1/General/DisplayConfig" "2" <-- 2 means "cloned multiple display". is it alright?Option    "PortDrivers" "svdo lvds" <-- anything new option? I didn't know this...Option    "ALL/1/General/VideoRAM"  "131072" <-- wrong formatting... must be VideoRam 131072Option    "ALL/1/Port/2/General/name" "VGA" <-- the name of Port2 must be "SDVO".Monitor       "LVDS" & Identifier   "LVDS"<-- FitPC didn't have any Internal LVDS, so set it "SDVO".ModelName    "LCD Panel 1366x768" <-- this also rename as "SDVO panel 1920x1080"
> 
> Cheers.


Ah, thanks. Above is exactly what I have now, but with some residues from the psb driver, and other stuff I copies and edited from the Intel manual.

I need to clean up, that's clear.

Ferr

----------


## fanum

So, I have natty installed, along with EMGD from the most recent instructions (PPA), But am getting a blank screen. Tista had previously supplied me with an xorg.conf that had worked in maverick, with the 1.5 EMGD drivers, but that is not working now (either in the new place in xorg.conf.d or the origonal). Do i need to downgrade Xorg to 1.9 myself? Is the downgrade not included in the dependencies for the EMGD packages from the PPA?

----------


## mikewhatever

> ...
> 
> If you could get a EMGD configured Linux on a stick install, you could always take that to the store with you and ask to boot into Linux to test drive it before you buy.


Take a look at PixieLive. On the second thought, why not buy supported hardware?

----------


## stuudent

Does anyone know how to use external display with emgd drivers? I need to use tomorrow cloning of video to projector. 
I have ubuntu 11.04 and emgd driver. I wanted to use emgdui, maybe there'd be configuration, but it's not working (INTEL_ESCAPE_NUM_MODES error).

Thank you for any help.

And i don't know where to download the emgdui - if it's also for managing the screens (there's some updated version on dropbox, but the file dropped... )

UPDATE:
I found emgdui which seems to work - https://answers.launchpad.net/emgd/+faq/1450
but still the driver isn't recognizing external screen, event the second output.
do you have idea if using secondary display is supported at all?

----------


## Anaesthisia

> Take a look at PixieLive. On the second thought, why not buy supported hardware?


That is probably good advice. Then, on the other hand, I guess this thread wouldn't be 400+ pages if everyone lived by that...  :Wink: 

*A*

----------


## factoid79

You'll need an xorg.conf that supports dual head. If you search back a bit I posted one that worked for at least one other individual.

----------


## mikewhatever

> That is probably good advice. Then, on the other hand, I guess this thread wouldn't be 400+ pages if everyone lived by that... 
> 
> *A*


People make mistakes, that's natural, and I dare say Intel's reputation had misled quite a few back in the early days of Poulsbo. To anyone looking for Linux friendly hardware, this thread should be a clear warning.

----------


## Anaesthisia

> People make mistakes, that's natural, and I dare say Intel's reputation had misled quite a few back in the early days of Poulsbo. To anyone looking for Linux friendly hardware, this thread should be a clear warning.


I understand that, but I also admire the stubbornness of the people working to get their laptops off the ground.

So, noone is willing to recommend the least troublesome distro fror a GMA500 netbook?  :Wink: 

*A*

----------


## mikewhatever

> I understand that, but I also admire the stubbornness of the people working to get their laptops off the ground.
> 
> So, noone is willing to recommend the least troublesome distro fror a GMA500 netbook? 
> 
> *A*


I'd recommend the following in no particular order of importance:
Ubuntu 10.04
Ubuntu 10.10
PixieLive
Jolicloud

----------


## Anaesthisia

> I'd recommend the following in no particular order of importance:
> Ubuntu 10.04
> Ubuntu 10.10
> PixieLive
> Jolicloud


Thanks!

*A*

----------


## lucazade

https://meego.com/downloads/releases...fotainment-ivi

Anyone tried new Meego 1.2?
This one should contain emgd drivers preinstalled  :Smile:

----------


## Anaesthisia

> https://meego.com/downloads/releases...fotainment-ivi
> 
> Anyone tried new Meego 1.2?
> This one should contain emgd drivers preinstalled


Meaning that it should work somewhat with GMA500, despite claims that MeeGo doesn't support it?

Would Wayland be a good thing for GMA500, or is that too far away?

*A*

----------


## mikewhatever

> https://meego.com/downloads/releases...fotainment-ivi
> 
> Anyone tried new Meego 1.2?
> This one should contain emgd drivers preinstalled


It could be old, but the installation howto page still says:
https://meego.com/devices/netbook/in...o-your-netbook



> Platforms with the GMA-500, Nvidia, or ATI graphics chipsets are not supported

----------


## lucazade

> Meaning that it should work somewhat with GMA500, despite claims that MeeGo doesn't support it?
> 
> Would Wayland be a good thing for GMA500, or is that too far away?
> 
> *A*





> Supported Hardware
> In general, MeeGo v1.2 for IVI will run on Intel Atom* based in-vehicle infotainment systems and has been tested on the following platforms:
> 
> *Intel Russellville eMenlow systems
> *Intel Atom processor E6XX series with Intel Platform Controller Hub EG20T platform (formerly CrownBay)
> Intel Atom processor E6XX series with OKI Semiconductor Companion Chip ML7213 (Crossville/OKI)


It should be supported... emgd 1.6 are present in meego repos and usually are shipped in IVI version.

@mikewhatever
IVI version is different, should support  Russellville eMenlow (gma500)

----------


## Anaesthisia

> It could be old, but the installation howto page still says:
> https://meego.com/devices/netbook/in...o-your-netbook


Well, that page links to
https://meego.com/devices/netbook/su...ware-platforms
which is about supported hardware for MeeGo 1.0...

*A*

----------


## godfazr

> I'd recommend the following in no particular order of importance:
> Ubuntu 10.04
> Ubuntu 10.10


I'd say for the moment 11.04 has better performance with EMGD than 10.04 with PSB.

----------


## Anaesthisia

> I'd say for the moment 11.04 has better performance with EMGD than 10.04 with PSB.


But how to achieve 11.04 with Xserver version 1.09? Downgrading from a clean 11.04 install, or somehow locking certain components before upgrading from 10.10? Are there any howtos on this?

*A*

----------


## lucazade

> But how to achieve 11.04 with Xserver version 1.09? Downgrading from a clean 11.04 install, or somehow locking certain components before upgrading from 10.10? Are there any howtos on this?
> 
> *A*


X downgrading is automatic when you install emgd from ppa.
in the wiki pages it is explained.. are 4 lines to paste to terminal from a clean natty installation.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo

----------


## Anaesthisia

> X downgrading is automatic when you install emgd from ppa.
> in the wiki pages it is explained.. are 4 lines to paste to terminal from a clean natty installation.
> 
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo


Frankly, I cannot see that it is clearly stated in plain text that Xor downgrading is covered...  :Wink: 

But maybe if one understood the scripts it would be obvious...

*A*

----------


## Anaesthisia

> X downgrading is automatic when you install emgd from ppa.
> in the wiki pages it is explained.. are 4 lines to paste to terminal from a clean natty installation.
> 
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo


Is kernel upgrade also covered?

*A*

----------


## mikewhatever

> I'd say for the moment 11.04 has better performance with EMGD than 10.04 with PSB.


I'd dumped EMGD because of poor 2d performance, hope it's improved.

----------


## lucazade

> Frankly, I cannot see that it is clearly stated in plain text that Xor downgrading is covered... 
> 
> But maybe if one understood the scripts it would be obvious...
> 
> *A*


If it was required something to do manually (i.e. xorg downgradind) I would have specified it and added to the wiki. Fortunately it is handled automatically by the ppa repository itself without the need of special scripts.

----------


## lucazade

> I'd dumped EMGD because of poor 2d performance, hope it's improved.


Not yet.. bug is still alive.. we'll see if next emgd release will solve this, anyway at the moment disabling accel option in xorg makes system quiet fast (but breaks 3d and vaapi.. so i enable it only when i need!).  :Smile:

----------


## jbernardo

> @jbernardo
> 
> Also noticed this, happening very often. Changing GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text helped a lot and now it happens rarely.


Thanks, I'll test this, as the solid lock still happens occasionally using your suggestion.

----------


## olmo62

> https://meego.com/downloads/releases...fotainment-ivi
> 
> Anyone tried new Meego 1.2?
> This one should contain emgd drivers preinstalled


Yes...i have used pendrive for boot.
But during the boot i have this message: 
"mount: / not mounted already, or bad option
unable to re-mount root with SSD option"
 ???

 I have follow correct info !

(sorry for english)

----------


## factoid79

> Not yet.. bug is still alive.. we'll see if next emgd release will solve this, anyway at the moment disabling accel option in xorg makes system quiet fast (but breaks 3d and vaapi.. so i enable it only when i need!).


What's the bug? Has it been reported to Intel? 2D has always seemed plenty fast to me, but I'll have to try disabling accel and benchmark the two. The deal breaker for me with PSB was the lack of screen-stretching. Trying to play 640x480 dos games on a 1366x786 display was just an exercise in frustration.

----------


## gomespereira

> What's the bug? Has it been reported to Intel? 2D has always seemed plenty fast to me, but I'll have to try disabling accel and benchmark the two. The deal breaker for me with PSB was the lack of screen-stretching. Trying to play 640x480 dos games on a 1366x786 display was just an exercise in frustration.


Performance seems good to me. I'm running Natty on a 1201HA with EMGD drivers and Unity 2D.

I would like to do some personalization, but Faenza icons and Equinox theme are not working on Unity 2D. Unity 3D is still buggy, and Ubuntu Classic with Docky have a terrible performance because of composite and Compiz...

Anyway, any tips to improve a 1201HA?

----------


## godfazr

> I'd dumped EMGD because of poor 2d performance, hope it's improved.


I'm now using Unity 2D and can say that 2d performance is acceptable for my current needs with netbook (mail, web, non-HD video). Fullscreen flash is slow though, but I can live with framed 240-360p.
For all other I have desktop  :Smile:

----------


## fanum

was looking at the meego 1.2 page, and noticed this bug:

"Bug 17265 - [emgd] Driver can't read EDID information correctly"

https://bugs.meego.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17265

Does that potentially mean that with future releases we will no longer have to configure xorg.conf files? That would be a huge step forward to EMGD's usability on non supported platforms.

----------


## Anaesthisia

> I'm now using Unity 2D and can say that 2d performance is acceptable for my current needs with netbook (mail, web, non-HD video). Fullscreen flash is slow though, but I can live with framed 240-360p.
> For all other I have desktop


The listing of performance for different drivers states for a lot of the setups that 3D performance is better than 2D performance so why use a 2D gui?

*A*

----------


## fanum

> The listing of performance for different drivers states for a lot of the setups that 3D performance is better than 2D performance so why use a 2D gui?
> 
> *A*


Because unity 3d still does not work properly with emgd. It is now working, but there are several bugs that make it slow an distorted. This is a huge step forward tho, as it was not even working until a week or so ago.

----------


## Anaesthisia

> Because unity 3d still does not work properly with emgd. It is now working, but there are several bugs that make it slow an distorted. This is a huge step forward tho, as it was not even working until a week or so ago.


Ah, so perhaps this is the bug that was mentioned earlier in the thread as filed with the Unity folks?

*A*

----------


## fanum

> Ah, so perhaps this is the bug that was mentioned earlier in the thread as filed with the Unity folks?
> 
> *A*


Correct

----------


## yigal.weinstein

I need help getting EMGD working in 11.04 on my device, a Viliv S5:
dmesg | grep DMI
[    0.000000] DMI present.
[    0.000000] DMI: YKMF_Yukyung YKMD_S5 Premium-ch/To be filled by O.E.M., BIOS 080015  07/20/2009

The Monitor:
4.8" WSVGA (1024 x 600)

Present and not working 10-emgd.conf, which is just the one created by emgd-xorg-conf but with the explicit modeline for my device:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/610737/

Nothing on the monitor works with this configuration, "out of sync" etc..  Thank you for any help you might have to offer getting a 10-emgd.conf that works.

Edit solution found:
I went through /var/log/Xorg.0.log to get a clue as to what the problem was.  It was painfully obvious that there is no modeline 1024x600 so instead I first attempted 960x540 and this worked satisfactorily, though much too small to be productive, and then I tried 1024x768 and it's working just great with that.

----------


## mattrope

> It should be supported... emgd 1.6 are present in meego repos and usually are shipped in IVI version.
> 
> @mikewhatever
> IVI version is different, should support  Russellville eMenlow (gma500)


Meego IVI releases include EMGD and work on "GMA500" style hardware.  Meego Netbook releases do not include EMGD by default, and although it's possible to install EMGD from the zypper repository, there's still a bit of manual configuration hacking and other work that's necessary to get the "netbook" release working properly (due in part to the fact that Netbook runs the X server as a non-root user and that isn't officially supported by EMGD at the moment).  Getting the netbook release working with EMGD is doable (or at least it was last time I checked about six months ago), but not terribly easy; it's a better idea to start with the IVI release and then make the modifications you want from there.





> What's the bug? Has it been reported to Intel? 2D has always seemed plenty fast to me, but I'll have to try disabling accel and benchmark the two.


There are some xrender operations that perform poorly when UXA acceleration is enabled.  Intel is aware of the issue and investigating, but it's somewhat of a lower priority issue than 3D performance/functionality due to the intended audience of the driver.




> was looking at the meego 1.2 page, and noticed this bug:
> 
> "Bug 17265 - [emgd] Driver can't read EDID information correctly"
> 
> https://bugs.meego.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17265
> 
> Does that potentially mean that with future releases we will no longer have to configure xorg.conf files? That would be a huge step forward to EMGD's usability on non supported platforms.


EMGD always needs a simple xorg.conf at the moment, but if EDID is available for the display, panel timings don't need to be provided.  Most of the platforms that EMGD targets (which don't necessarily match the types of netbooks that people on these forums are using) often use panels which do not have EDID support, so manual timings must be provided (there's simply no way to auto-detect).  I don't know whether the same is true for most of the "GMA500" netbooks out there, but if you have a system with EDID capability, then EMGD should already be able to detect all the panel timings on its own and you can pretty much get away with a 5 line xorg.conf.

The bug you're referencing is actually user error on the submitter's part.  Regardless of whether or not EDID is available, a line that reads 'Option "PcfVersion" "1792"' is still necessary in the xorg.conf for historical/compatibility reasons; if that line is omitted; the driver switches into some legacy behavior and doesn't give the expected results.

----------


## chone

Hey all,

I installed the new EMGD driver for Natty and it's great...except for one thing. The Synaptics Trackpad is broken - whenever it registers input, it immediately logs out (or goes to a strange, purple screen)! (The buttons work fine.) I've disabled it so I don't log myself out of sessions. With the native drivers this problem does not exist.

This might be a problem with the way I upgraded from Maverick to Natty. I accidentally reopened some Maverick repos and did an update...but since, I've removed those bad repose and uninstalled and reinstalled the EMGD driver. This problem is similar to a bug that was opened and fixed at the beginning of April for Xorg - something about a null pointer error/segfault.

I'm running a T91-MT with Natty. Xorg is at version 1.9 as it should be, the kernel is 38 as it should be. The touchscreen still works (and works great, out of the box), even for the mouse. It's gotta be a stupid synaptics problem. Any idea what I did wrong/how I should fix it?

I'm visiting a friend at college now. When I get home, I might do a clean install of Natty and see if that solves the problem. I've done so much crap to this computer that it kind of deserves a fresh install anyway.

----------


## Sakartu

Hey all,
I've been reading this forum for about a year now, ever since I decided to install Ubuntu on my 1101HA. Thanks for all the great work you've done so far and tista, sorry to see you go  :Smile: 

So far the praise, I have an actual question as well... I have just reinstalled my netbook because it gave some problems and I wanted to try 11.04 anyway. Everything seems to be working ok, but suspend still seems to have some problems. 
Using the 99video workaround doesn't really seem to do anything; it will suspend with or without the file in place, but every so often the machine just locks up completely when going into suspend. The screen stays on but stays black and nothing will respond anymore, I can't even get the kernel to reboot my system using the SysRq trick... It looks a bit like the problem mentioned by jbernardo in this post.

Any ideas?

EDIT; I only just found the GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text line for the grub config in a post I didn't read yet, I hope this solves the problem. I'll keep you posted  :Smile: 

Cheers, Sakartu

----------


## jbernardo

@Sakartu: that is exactly the problem I am having on my 1101HA...  :Smile: 

Btw, I have it now booting with the grub option "acpi_osi=Linux" so that it will load the eeepc module, and to be able to use eee-control to set over and under clocking.
A problem I have with under clocking (which I already had with the EMGD driver in Maverick, but never with PSB) is that the screen becomes all wavy and blurry. If you ever try eee-control, can you check if it has the same problem?
A second problem, maybe connected to acpi_osi=Linux, is that suddenly I have two backlight devices (under /sys/class/backlight/ I have emgd_psb and acpi_video0) and that gives a very strange behaviour to brightness video control. Kde uses the first it finds (acpi_video0) and suddenly the things get very confused, with the brightness keys working the wrong way around, etc.

----------


## lucazade

> Meego IVI releases include EMGD and work on "GMA500" style hardware.  Meego Netbook releases do not include EMGD by default, and although it's possible to install EMGD from the zypper repository, there's still a bit of manual configuration hacking and other work that's necessary to get the "netbook" release working properly (due in part to the fact that Netbook runs the X server as a non-root user and that isn't officially supported by EMGD at the moment).  Getting the netbook release working with EMGD is doable (or at least it was last time I checked about six months ago), but not terribly easy; it's a better idea to start with the IVI release and then make the modifications you want from there.
> 
> There are some xrender operations that perform poorly when UXA acceleration is enabled.  Intel is aware of the issue and investigating, but it's somewhat of a lower priority issue than 3D performance/functionality due to the intended audience of the driver.


Hi Matt,
your info are always precious.. I'll give Meego IVI a try, I tried a lot of time ago and I'm curious to see how 1.2 works. As soon as i have some time I'll try also the UX version.

I hope as well the UXA accel issue will be fixed in order to give this chipset/netbook a happy pension with a performing driver.

Happy weekend to you all!

----------


## Anaesthisia

> Meego IVI releases include EMGD and work on "GMA500" style hardware.  Meego Netbook releases do not include EMGD by default, and although it's possible to install EMGD from the zypper repository, there's still a bit of manual configuration hacking and other work that's necessary to get the "netbook" release working properly (due in part to the fact that Netbook runs the X server as a non-root user and that isn't officially supported by EMGD at the moment).  Getting the netbook release working with EMGD is doable (or at least it was last time I checked about six months ago), but not terribly easy; it's a better idea to start with the IVI release and then make the modifications you want from there.


What considerations have led to the decision not to include EMGD drivers in the netbook edition of MeeGo? Would it be doable to make the netbook edition run X server as a root user?

*A*

----------


## mattrope

> What considerations have led to the decision not to include EMGD drivers in the netbook edition of MeeGo?


EMGD is developed by the division at Intel that targets "embedded" customers (i.e., customers with products that are running Linux on a device that isn't what you'd consider to be a "PC"), so the distributions that get officially supported are those that are most requested by and relevant to that customer base; the IVI (in-vehicle infotainment) is the best match for a lot of the embedded division's customers which is why it receives the focus.  It's still possible to run EMGD on other distributions (as this forum illustrates) and other devices (such as netbooks), sometimes it just requires a bit more effort to get integrated; fortunately there's a large community on these forums with experience doing that for Ubuntu.  There's a different division at Intel responsible for netbook customers and drivers specifically for those platforms and OS's (that's where the 'psb' driver that's sometimes discussed on these forums came from), but they're completely independent from the EMGD team so I'm not sure what their current driver offerings or plans are.




> Would it be doable to make the netbook edition run X server as a root user?


I haven't looked at the Meego netbook edition in a while, but I think this could be done by changing the userid in the uxlaunch configuration file (where the default is userid 'meego').  That would cause not only the X server, but the entire system to come up and run as the root user.

----------


## factoid79

> @Sakartu: that is exactly the problem I am having on my 1101HA... 
> 
> Btw, I have it now booting with the grub option "acpi_osi=Linux" so that it will load the eeepc module, and to be able to use eee-control to set over and under clocking.
> A problem I have with under clocking (which I already had with the EMGD driver in Maverick, but never with PSB) is that the screen becomes all wavy and blurry. If you ever try eee-control, can you check if it has the same problem?
> A second problem, maybe connected to acpi_osi=Linux, is that suddenly I have two backlight devices (under /sys/class/backlight/ I have emgd_psb and acpi_video0) and that gives a very strange behaviour to brightness video control. Kde uses the first it finds (acpi_video0) and suddenly the things get very confused, with the brightness keys working the wrong way around, etc.


The emgdbl driver doesn't integrate with acpi well right now, it simply creates a back light entry, and does so by being loaded in /etc/modules. The goal of the driver is so that when you boot with acpi_backlight=vendor it will load the appropriate module (eeepc or emgdbl or whatever) and so we won't have those collisions. On my acer the acpi_backlight=vendor doesn't do anything, because there is no vendor driver in my kernel.

I'm definitely interested in working with you to help figure out how to properly write the driver so that it automatically loads without the use of /etc/modules, and plays nice with other vendor solutions that might be more appropriate for your platform.

----------


## mikewhatever

> ...
> It's still possible to run EMGD on other distributions (as this forum illustrates) and other devices (such as netbooks), sometimes it just requires a bit more effort to get integrated; fortunately there's a large community on these forums with experience doing that for Ubuntu.  ...


I beg to disagree. While the Ubuntu forums' community is large indeed, those involved with making EMGD (and other drivers) work on Intel's gma500 are actually very few. In fact, I couldn't count more then five contributors, and it's the expertise and dedication of these select few that we have to thank.

@Anaesthisia
Intel has, apparently, made the decision to ignore the fact that some of the customers want to run Linux on their Poulsbo based netbooks, even if it is Intel's own distro. I don't know how or why the decision was made, but it surely doesn't seem to fall among the brightest.

----------


## jbernardo

> The emgdbl driver doesn't integrate with acpi well right now, it simply creates a back light entry, and does so by being loaded in /etc/modules. The goal of the driver is so that when you boot with acpi_backlight=vendor it will load the appropriate module (eeepc or emgdbl or whatever) and so we won't have those collisions. On my acer the acpi_backlight=vendor doesn't do anything, because there is no vendor driver in my kernel.
> 
> I'm definitely interested in working with you to help figure out how to properly write the driver so that it automatically loads without the use of /etc/modules, and plays nice with other vendor solutions that might be more appropriate for your platform.


Unfortunately, acpi_backlight=vendor is a sure fire way of hanging my 1101HA with the EMGD drivers. And the eeepc module, which only gets loaded with acpi_osi=Linux and is supposed to be replaced some day with eeepc_wmi, creates its own backlight entries, conflicting with those from acpi.  :Sad:

----------


## Anaesthisia

> EMGD is developed by the division at Intel that targets "embedded" customers (i.e., customers with products that are running Linux on a device that isn't what you'd consider to be a "PC"), so the distributions that get officially supported are those that are most requested by and relevant to that customer base; the IVI (in-vehicle infotainment) is the best match for a lot of the embedded division's customers which is why it receives the focus.  It's still possible to run EMGD on other distributions (as this forum illustrates) and other devices (such as netbooks), sometimes it just requires a bit more effort to get integrated; fortunately there's a large community on these forums with experience doing that for Ubuntu.  There's a different division at Intel responsible for netbook customers and drivers specifically for those platforms and OS's (that's where the 'psb' driver that's sometimes discussed on these forums came from), but they're completely independent from the EMGD team so I'm not sure what their current driver offerings or plans are.


Well, MeeGo is a joint Intel and Nokia effort, albeit with a lot of input from the open source community. Having a recent build of MeeGo run well on for example the Nokia Booklet 3G with Intel hardware inside seems like a compelling thing for the MeeGo platform.




> I haven't looked at the Meego netbook edition in a while, but I think this could be done by changing the userid in the uxlaunch configuration file (where the default is userid 'meego').  That would cause not only the X server, but the entire system to come up and run as the root user.


That might not be an ideal thing, but if it made the netbook run smoothly then it might be a reasonable tradeoff for a limited time while the netbook is still in use.

*A*

----------


## Anaesthisia

> @Anaesthisia
> Intel has, apparently, made the decision to ignore the fact that some of the customers want to run Linux on their Poulsbo based netbooks, even if it is Intel's own distro. I don't know how or why the decision was made, but it surely doesn't seem to fall among the brightest.


I think it would be understandable if they limited their effort to making GMA500 run well on MeeGo, but since they're not even targeting that it seems like they're dipping their heads in the sand.

*A*

----------


## factoid79

> Unfortunately, acpi_backlight=vendor is a sure fire way of hanging my 1101HA with the EMGD drivers. And the eeepc module, which only gets loaded with acpi_osi=Linux and is supposed to be replaced some day with eeepc_wmi, creates its own backlight entries, conflicting with those from acpi.


My guess is that the acpi backlight entry is from the eeepc driver, creating a conflict between the acpi entry and the emgd_psb entry. Does your brightness control and hotkeys work fine with just the eeepc driver? i.e. if you black list emgdbl or just remove it from /etc/backlight, what does or doesn't happen? What about the reverse, if you blacklist the eeepc module in /etc/modules.d/ and just load emgdbl?

If you have the time to experiment with different configurations I'd love to get the details from you. I guess it'd be 8 combinations that would come up, with the permutations being 

emgdbl blacklisted vs. eeepc blacklisted
acpi_backlight=vendor vs. acpi_backlight not defined
acpi_osi=Linux vs. acpi_osi not defined

Also when you're using emgdbl alone, if the bightness keys don't work but backlight control works from gnome, have you tried modprobe poulsubo? There's a stub driver that makes the backlight keys work on the 0751h. I'm just about finished rolling the emgdbl and poulsubo drivers together into one that does everything properly. I'll try to get it up on my launchpad account before the end of the week.

Does the eeepc module give you any other functionality that you otherwise don't have, like LEDs or other special keys? Could you post or message me the contents of lsmod?

----------


## marcuslauer

hi,
I have now one year experience with Ubuntu and Asus 1201HA. With Natty and EMGD (instructions from the wiki) all works fine - for the first time.

Also Standy is ok. So if some of you have problems with suspend (black screen on wake) - did you try it with a fresh installation? Perhaps disfunction is because of an older updated system.

For me the suspend is one of the most important features. At work and at home my netbook goes asleep and awake several times a day. I try it now for more than two weeks without problems. very lucky!  :Very Happy: 

I use no tweaks and special parameters. Only the instuctions from the wiki.

I want to say thank you to all our Poulsbo-Experts who make Ubuntu running on our devices.

----------


## thopiekar

> hi,
> I have now one year experience with Ubuntu and Asus 1201HA. With Natty and EMGD (instructions from the wiki) all works fine - for the first time.
> 
> Also Standy is ok. So if some of you have problems with suspend (black screen on wake) - did you try it with a fresh installation? Perhaps disfunction is because of an older updated system.
> 
> For me the suspend is one of the most important features. At work and at home my netbook goes asleep and awake several times a day. I try it now for more than two weeks without problems. very lucky! 
> 
> I use no tweaks and special parameters. Only the instuctions from the wiki.
> 
> I want to say thank you to all our Poulsbo-Experts who make Ubuntu running on our devices.


thanks!

Btw. are there any infos about DMI's and configs from the last days? haven't followed the thread for some days..
Moved my home pc now to opensuse, because I want to build in future while owning a N900 packages for it and maybe even Meego..
I'm now checking wheather it is possible to build our packages for other debian based distris like Debian itself..


see psb @ home:thopiekar

----------


## Sakartu

> hi,
> Also Standy is ok. So if some of you have problems with suspend (black screen on wake) - did you try it with a fresh installation? Perhaps disfunction is because of an older updated system.
> 
> For me the suspend is one of the most important features. At work and at home my netbook goes asleep and awake several times a day. I try it now for more than two weeks without problems. very lucky! 
> 
> I use no tweaks and special parameters. Only the instuctions from the wiki.


I didn't upgrade my installation, this is a fresh ubuntu 11.04 installation... I really have no idea where the suspend problems come from, but the fact that jbernardo has the same issues makes me believe that it's a bug...

It really sucks not to be able to suspend properly because just like marcuslauer, it's a feature I used to use all the time... couldn't find anything interesting in the pm-suspend log btw, so still no clue what's going on...

@jbernardo: the problem with the backlight confusion sounds familiar... If i'm in a session in which the backlight controls are inverted (up is down, down is up) I can pretty much count on the suspend not working properly... Maybe the source of the backlight confusion is the same source as the suspend not working properly?

And of course, the moment I start trying to debug the problem, I can't reproduce it, I've suspend/resume cycled about 7 times in a row now without any problems -_-

----------


## catslaugh

Occasionally I get a crash when Chrome opens a new window.  Got this backtrace in kdm.log:

Backtrace:
0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x3b) [0x80ae7ab]
1: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x68538) [0x80b0538]
2: (vdso) (__kernel_rt_sigreturn+0x0) [0x1a640c]
3: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (0x6d5000+0x647da) [0x7397da]
4: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (0x6d5000+0x16923) [0x6eb923]
5: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (pixman_blt+0x78) [0x711228]
6: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so (fbCopyNtoN+0x263) [0x29a493]
7: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/emgd_drv.so (0x38b000+0x28f0b) [0x3b3f0b]
Segmentation fault at address 0xb33b7000

Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

This is with

emgd-dkms       1.6.0.1922-0ubuntu1~ppa11
emgd-xorg-conf  0.1~2~14~201105171918~natty1
emgdbl  0.1beta3
emgdui  1.0-1.2.0~ppa1
xorg-emgd       1.6.1-1952-0ubuntu1~ppa9

Is there a debuginfo package I can install to get better data for you?

----------


## lucazade

> Occasionally I get a crash when Chrome opens a new window.  Got this backtrace in kdm.log:
> 
> Backtrace:
> 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x3b) [0x80ae7ab]
> 1: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x68538) [0x80b0538]
> 2: (vdso) (__kernel_rt_sigreturn+0x0) [0x1a640c]
> 3: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (0x6d5000+0x647da) [0x7397da]
> 4: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (0x6d5000+0x16923) [0x6eb923]
> 5: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (pixman_blt+0x78) [0x711228]
> ...


mmh.. weird!
The only thing you can do is to launch chromium with debug options (you need to install "gdb" package first):
chromium-browser --debug

and look what happens!  :Wink:

----------


## borghal

> I didn't upgrade my installation, this is a fresh ubuntu 11.04 installation... I really have no idea where the suspend problems come from, but the fact that jbernardo has the same issues makes me believe that it's a bug...
> 
> It really sucks not to be able to suspend properly because just like marcuslauer, it's a feature I used to use all the time... couldn't find anything interesting in the pm-suspend log btw, so still no clue what's going on...


Same here, fresh install of Natty and a blank screen on every wake-up. I've not been able to suspend successfully even once and backlight keys don't work, either. 

But video playback works for the first time ever, PSB could never deliver on my vaio  :Smile:

----------


## jbernardo

> My guess is that the acpi backlight entry is from the eeepc driver, creating a conflict between the acpi entry and the emgd_psb entry. Does your brightness control and hotkeys work fine with just the eeepc driver? i.e. if you black list emgdbl or just remove it from /etc/backlight, what does or doesn't happen? What about the reverse, if you blacklist the eeepc module in /etc/modules.d/ and just load emgdbl?
> 
> If you have the time to experiment with different configurations I'd love to get the details from you. I guess it'd be 8 combinations that would come up, with the permutations being 
> 
> emgdbl blacklisted vs. eeepc blacklisted
> acpi_backlight=vendor vs. acpi_backlight not defined
> acpi_osi=Linux vs. acpi_osi not defined
> 
> Also when you're using emgdbl alone, if the bightness keys don't work but backlight control works from gnome, have you tried modprobe poulsubo? There's a stub driver that makes the backlight keys work on the 0751h. I'm just about finished rolling the emgdbl and poulsubo drivers together into one that does everything properly. I'll try to get it up on my launchpad account before the end of the week.
> ...


Ok, I've done some more tests. I've found that acpi_backlight=vendor doesn't hang my 1101HA anymore, at least when used together with acpi_osi=Linux. This last one is needed to force loading eeepc_laptop, so that I can control fan speed, overclocking/underclocking, and enabling/disabling bluetooth, wifi and card reader. There is a eee-wmi module in the works, but it is still very incomplete.
With eeepc_laptop loaded and acpi_backlight=vendor, the entries under /sys/class/backlight are "eeepc" and "emgd_psb"; unfortunately both seem to work independently, and the setting of brightness becomes erratic.
I've also found out that emgbl, even if blacklisted, is always loaded.
Unloading the emgdbl module, I only have the eeepc entry under backlight, and that still has some problems. I don't know if it is because emgdbl was loaded earlier, or for what reason, the kde applet doesn't read the brightness set by the keys, but the keys work well and take into account the settings done by the applet.
Unfortunately, sometimes after suspend/resume the keys invert their functionality, and when that happens it is almost certain I'll have a hard lock when suspending. The netbook never fully suspends, the power light stays on, the screen all black but with the backlight still on.
I have yet to test (again) with emgdbl only, but from what I recall I got inconsistencies between the keys and the kde applet also. I don't want to stop using the eeepc-laptop module mainly for the fan and cpu performance control.

----------


## factoid79

> Ok, I've done some more tests. I've found that acpi_backlight=vendor doesn't hang my 1101HA anymore, at least when used together with acpi_osi=Linux. This last one is needed to force loading eeepc_laptop, so that I can control fan speed, overclocking/underclocking, and enabling/disabling bluetooth, wifi and card reader. There is a eee-wmi module in the works, but it is still very incomplete.
> With eeepc_laptop loaded and acpi_backlight=vendor, the entries under /sys/class/backlight are "eeepc" and "emgd_psb"; unfortunately both seem to work independently, and the setting of brightness becomes erratic.
> I've also found out that emgbl, even if blacklisted, is always loaded.
> Unloading the emgdbl module, I only have the eeepc entry under backlight, and that still has some problems. I don't know if it is because emgdbl was loaded earlier, or for what reason, the kde applet doesn't read the brightness set by the keys, but the keys work well and take into account the settings done by the applet.
> Unfortunately, sometimes after suspend/resume the keys invert their functionality, and when that happens it is almost certain I'll have a hard lock when suspending. The netbook never fully suspends, the power light stays on, the screen all black but with the backlight still on.
> I have yet to test (again) with emgdbl only, but from what I recall I got inconsistencies between the keys and the kde applet also. I don't want to stop using the eeepc-laptop module mainly for the fan and cpu performance control.


Thanks for the rundown, I'll dig around in eeepc_laptop's source and see if I can learn anything more. There was an "old" way of setting backlight levels using memory mapping, but that method can interfere with the emgd driver. So at the very least maybe we can make a special version of eeepc_laptop with it's backlight control code removed so that the two modules will work together.

----------


## cheshirekow

Hey all. I'm having some trouble getting the PSB driver to work on an HP Slate 500. I'd appreciate any help on the matter. I've been asking questions in  another thread . Basically, X is crashing immediately on boot (I think).

I tried the EMGD driver in Natty and it worked but evidently I need xserver 1.10 in order to use multitouch, so I'm stuck with Maverick and the PSB driver.

Edit: Nevermind, I got it. I needed to add "psb" to /etc/modules so that the kernel module loaded at boot time. 

New question: 
lucazade said that the PSB driver is compatible with xorg server 1.10 but requires the maverick kernel. So now I've got PSB installed in maverick, how do I upgrade to xorg server 1.10? I tried to install the .deb from the natty repository, but dpkg wont install it because it breaks "xserver-xorg-video-8". Any ideas?

----------


## maddis

Hi,

Sorry for long quote. I'll leave it here for reminder.

Anyway. I used those instructions trying to get splash working. I don't have 1366x768 resolution, but I have 1024x768 instead so I changed that. I'm not sure if I should change some other values too other than 1366 -> 1024.

I'm also missing the emgdbl module, but the backlight seems to be still working just fine. I tried to re-install the driver, but system says that drivers are already at newest version. To upgrade, should I remove the old driver first?

After those changes the only change I got is that grub and later the kernel console is now in 1024x768 resolution, but still in text mode and no splash screen is shown.

Any suggestions what should I do or what I have done wrong?

Cheers.




> Thanks for report 
> 
> I was wrong with my previous suggestion about plymouth resolution fix (it was good for psb drivers!)
> 
> * use this to get 1366x768 plymouth splash screen:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

----------


## fanum

Ok guys, I need your help. I have a Viliv s7, and had previously gotten EMGD to work (1.52 i believe) in Maverick (With a custom xorg.conf Tista helped me with). I have upgraded to Natty (Fresh install) and am trying to get EMGD working from the ppa, but cannot use the 10-emgd.conf file generated by the "emgd-xorg-conf" command. I have tried several different combinations, including using the original xorg.conf Tista made for me, using the one automatically generated, and several combinations of them merged. Any help will be much appreciated. 

Here is the output of "dmesg | grep DMI | pastebinit":

http://paste.ubuntu.com/612896

Here is the stock 10-emgd.conf created (non-working):

http://paste.ubuntu.com/612904/

Here is the custom xorg.conf Tista made me that was previously working in Maverick with the 1.52 drivers:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/612905/

And here is the /var/log/Xorg.0.log from the failed boot (after running emgd-xorg-conf and rebooting):

http://paste.ubuntu.com/612908/

Thanks for your help guys, let me know if you need any extra information. Once we get this working on my device, I will upload the working 10-emgd.conf to be added for other users with this model. 

-FANUM

----------


## mattrope

> Ok guys, I need your help. I have a Viliv s7, and had previously gotten EMGD to work (1.52 i believe) in Maverick (With a custom xorg.conf Tista helped me with). I have upgraded to Natty (Fresh install) and am trying to get EMGD working from the ppa, but cannot use the 10-emgd.conf file generated by the "emgd-xorg-conf" command. I have tried several different combinations, including using the original xorg.conf Tista made for me, using the one automatically generated, and several combinations of them merged. Any help will be much appreciated.


I don't think your problem has to do with xorg.conf; I see the following in your X log file:



```
[drm] failed to load kernel module "emgd"
```

which implies there's a problem loading the emgd.ko kernel module.  If you manually run "modprobe emgd" from a console do you get an error?  The output of running the command "dmesg" might also help track down where the problem lies.

----------


## fanum

> I don't think your problem has to do with xorg.conf; I see the following in your X log file:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [drm] failed to load kernel module "emgd"
> ```
> 
> which implies there's a problem loading the emgd.ko kernel module.  If you manually run "modprobe emgd" from a console do you get an error?  The output of running the command "dmesg" might also help track down where the problem lies.


Cant believe I didnt see that, and yes I do get an error, "FATAL: Module emgd not found", so I reinstalled the packages from the ppa, and was able to get working emgd, but the conf was still not correct (not sure what all was missing for this model).

I then went through and re-added all of Tista's Changes from the old working one, starting the the resolution lines (my device seems to need to be hardset to the resolution, not sure why). When that didnt work I added back all the DTD entries and some of the port entries. Here is my new (completely working!) 10-emgd.conf file for the Viliv s7:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/612957/

There may be some unnecessary lines in there, but at least it is working. Thanks again guys, let me know if you need any more info about this device so others can have a config that works out of the box.

-FANUM

----------


## shiny shoes

Im experimientig with ubuntu 11.04 in my Dell 1010 so, wich drivers are the best? EMGD? or the one with all the kernel stuff?

----------


## fanum

> Im experimientig with ubuntu 11.04 in my Dell 1010 so, wich drivers are the best? EMGD? or the one with all the kernel stuff?


EMGD is the only real option for 11.04 now, follow these instructions:

https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd

----------


## shiny shoes

done!
followed the wiki and everything seems to be ok

Do I have to install any soft from intel emgd from Ubuntu software center? I saw a gui and something about mplayer

Thanks

----------


## fanum

> done!
> followed the wiki and everything seems to be ok
> 
> Do I have to install any soft from intel emgd from Ubuntu software center? I saw a gui and something about mplayer
> 
> Thanks


Not really, I do believe you need to install mplayer from the ppa repo, but you can get more info here:

https://answers.launchpad.net/emgd/+faq/1450

----------


## shiny shoes

all fixes installed except mplayer. How do I install mplayer from ppa repository?

from here? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+...1.0.2-0ubuntu1

Tried but seems I havent got gtk+ 2.0, glib2.0 and gthread 2.0. Look for them on Synaptic but still missing

----------


## thopiekar

> Ok guys, I need your help. I have a Viliv s7, and had previously gotten EMGD to work (1.52 i believe) in Maverick (With a custom xorg.conf Tista helped me with). I have upgraded to Natty (Fresh install) and am trying to get EMGD working from the ppa, but cannot use the 10-emgd.conf file generated by the "emgd-xorg-conf" command. I have tried several different combinations, including using the original xorg.conf Tista made for me, using the one automatically generated, and several combinations of them merged. Any help will be much appreciated. 
> 
> Here is the output of "dmesg | grep DMI | pastebinit":
> 
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/612896
> 
> Here is the stock 10-emgd.conf created (non-working):
> 
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/612904/
> ...


Stupid Sony.. It seems that they haven't filled the DMI of your device, as you can see in your paste..
Could you check for a new BIOS firmware and install it? Hope it will add a better DMI name then.

thanks

PS: added to emgd-xorg-conf: Yukyung YKMD S5 && Sony Vaio P VGN-P530H

----------


## Sakartu

> Same here, fresh install of Natty and a blank screen on every wake-up. I've not been able to suspend successfully even once and backlight keys don't work, either. 
> 
> But video playback works for the first time ever, PSB could never deliver on my vaio


Because I really do need suspend to work I tried a workaround that used to work for psb: using uswsusp to suspend, and it appears to work!

From the wiki:



```
Suspend by using uswsusp (alternative)

sudo apt-get purge vbetool && sudo apt-get install uswsusp

and suspend using:

sudo s2ram --force

to make this permanent, run:

sudo gedit /etc/pm/config.d/00sleep_module

and set in the file:

SLEEP_MODULE="uswsusp"

and run:

sudo gedit /etc/pm/config/defaults

and add in the file:

S2RAM_OPTS="--force"
QUIRK_NONE="true"
```

I haven't yet managed to get uswsusp to be the default suspend manager, the last couple of lines from this wiki post don't seem to do the trick (even if I add the defaults file to /etc/pm/config.d instead of /etc/pm/config...

Hope this helps you a bit  :Smile:

----------


## PilotPaul

Hi All

EMGD working nicely with Natty on my Acer 751h using standard 2.6.38 kernel.  However, I would like to try installing a 2.6.39 kernel for further testing...not quite sure the best way to do this so would appreciate any advice/instructions.

Cheers

Paul

----------


## cheshirekow

Hey all, I'm still working on the HP Slate.




> I tried the EMGD driver in Natty and it worked but evidently I need xserver 1.10 in order to use multitouch, so I'm stuck with Maverick and the PSB driver.


Evidently, this is not true. Multitouch should work with xorg 1.9. It seems the most likely culprit is an unpatched evdev driver. Can anyone tell me why the evdev packaged with EMGD is downgraded from 2.6.0 to 2.5.99? I compiled 2.6.0 from source and it seemed to work fine (though still no multitouch). I'm going to try again with some other things but before I do I just wanted to know the reason for the downgraded evdev in the first place.

Also to answer my own previous question:



> lucazade said that the PSB driver is compatible with xorg server 1.10 but requires the maverick kernel. So now I've got PSB installed in maverick, how do I upgrade to xorg server 1.10? I tried to install the .deb from the natty repository, but dpkg wont install it because it breaks "xserver-xorg-video-8". Any ideas?


His post was a while back on this thread, and is here

----------


## fanum

> Stupid Sony.. It seems that they haven't filled the DMI of your device, as you can see in your paste..
> Could you check for a new BIOS firmware and install it? Hope it will add a better DMI name then.
> 
> thanks
> 
> PS: added to emgd-xorg-conf: Yukyung YKMD S5 && Sony Vaio P VGN-P530H


Unfortunately it is not a sony, the viliv is an off brand from Korea (i believe). Here is the homepage for it:

http://www.myviliv.com/ces/main_s7.html

Last I checked I had the newest BIOS update (always the first thing I do when I get new hardware). 

If it would help I could send them an email, but I need to know what to ask. In the meantime, the 10-emgd.conf file I supplied should work for all these devices (But probably not the s5, as they have some different hardware). Anyone have an s5 with working EMGD? Or non-working that they could test my config file with?

-FANUM

----------


## eTM_

EMGD (natty) is not working for me. Screen just shows random pixel dust (in the color of my theme though).

definition pixel dust: like in the old days with CRTs when you used an unsupported resolution.

Xorg.log:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/613372/

Its a Sony Vaio VPCX (11.6 inch, 1366x768 as correctly enumerated during Xorg starup)

Any Ideas?

p.s. i use the standard emgd.conf file which looks roughly okay. http://paste.ubuntu.com/613377/

----------


## thopiekar

> EMGD (natty) is not working for me. Screen just shows random pixel dust (in the color of my theme though).
> 
> definition pixel dust: like in the old days with CRTs when you used an unsupported resolution.
> 
> Xorg.log:
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613372/
> 
> Its a Sony Vaio VPCX (11.6 inch, 1366x768 as correctly enumerated during Xorg starup)
> 
> ...


check your paste at line 8..
it says that you are using the fbdev driver which is not emgd! replace "fbdev" in this line with "emgd" or use emgd-xorg-conf instead  :Wink:

----------


## thopiekar

> Unfortunately it is not a sony, the viliv is an off brand from Korea (i believe). Here is the homepage for it:
> 
> http://www.myviliv.com/ces/main_s7.html
> 
> Last I checked I had the newest BIOS update (always the first thing I do when I get new hardware). 
> 
> If it would help I could send them an email, but I need to know what to ask. In the meantime, the 10-emgd.conf file I supplied should work for all these devices (But probably not the s5, as they have some different hardware). Anyone have an s5 with working EMGD? Or non-working that they could test my config file with?
> 
> -FANUM


Tell them to change the DMI name of the BIOS hardware with a well hardware name.. e.g. Sony Corporation Vaio VPCX .. and hope they will fix that soon so I can add your device soon.. I does not make many sense adding it with the DMI you have atm, because other devices with the same DMI but other hardware will be provided your your .conf .. :/

----------


## ferry_toth

I got compositing to work with Kubuntu (and the the all new EMGD driver). I seems to work only when using XRender not with OpenGL.

I followed these steps to enable 'desktop effects' http://www.linux-solved.com/post/sol...cts-69852.html

Summary
You have to edit your kwinrc (.kde4/share/config/) . You have to change these parameter to the following values:CheckIsSafe=false
DisableChecks=true
OpenGLIsUnsafe=false

I noticed in KInfoCenter that opengl version is 2.1.

All my other desktop tops have mesa 1.4.

Googling around I get the impression that kwin uses 1.x currently, 2.1 is not backwards compatible with 1.x and the next release of kwin will support opengl and ES 2.0.

Am I right?

Can we make emgd fall back to opengl 1.x to get desktop effects to work now?

Otherwise we might be able to assist kde in testing as they seem to lack opengl 2.x implementations that are not nvidea.

Ferry

----------


## borghal

> Because I really do need suspend to work I tried a workaround that used to work for psb: using uswsusp to suspend, and it appears to work!
> 
> Hope this helps you a bit


Thank you Sakartu! But uswsusp doesn't work for me  :Sad:  
I'm really desperate about this. It appears that the Desktop is still running after suspend and weake-up, but I only see a blank screen.

----------


## mattrope

> I noticed in KInfoCenter that opengl version is 2.1.
> 
> All my other desktop tops have mesa 1.4.
> 
> Googling around I get the impression that kwin uses 1.x currently, 2.1 is not backwards compatible with 1.x and the next release of kwin will support opengl and ES 2.0.
> 
> Am I right?
> 
> Can we make emgd fall back to opengl 1.x to get desktop effects to work now?


I think you're confusing OpenGL (sometimes referred to as "Desktop OpenGL") and OpenGL-ES.  Desktop OpenGL versions are backward compatible, so this shouldn't cause a problem.  Kubuntu's compositing makes use of "desktop OpenGL," but likely only uses the fixed function features present in the 1.x API (i.e., none of the programmable shader features from OGL 2.x are used).  EMGD supports OGL 2.1 and all of the shader-based functionality implied by that, but should still be fully backward compatible with code written for OGL 1.x.

The situation is different for OpenGL-ES --- in this case GLES 1.x and GLES 2.x are two completely different API's and there's no compatibility from 2.x to 1.x.  GLES 1.x is basically a stripped down version desktop OGL 1.x, with a few additions on top, so it only supports fixed function.  On the other hand, GLES 2.x provides a different subset of desktop OGL 2.x (again with a few additions on top) --- GLES 2.x does not contain the fixed function rendering pipeline, only the programmable pipeline.  EMGD provides both a GLES1 and a GLES2 implementation, although that isn't relevant to the KWin discussion.

The tl;dr summary:  The version of desktop OpenGL supported by EMGD (2.1) shouldn't be and issue for KWin.  The problems you're running into using OGL compositing are likely caused by other bugs (either in EMGD or KWin), or by API extensions that KWin depends upon that EMGD doesn't provide.

----------


## cheshirekow

> It seems the most likely culprit is an unpatched evdev, driver. Can anyone tell me why the evdev packaged with EMGD is downgraded from 2.6.0 to 2.5.99? I compiled 2.6.0 from source and it seemed to work fine (though still no multitouch).


Actually, can anyone tell me if any of these packages can be upgraded as well? Are the downgraded packages in the emgd ppa just the newest binary packages from the repositories that match xorg 1.9? I.e are these versions selected for some intrinsic reason, or just because they are what was already packaged in binary form in the official repositories?

What I really want to know is, if I rebuild them from source should I _expect_ problems?

x11proto-inputxserver-xorg-input-evdev*libxi

*I've already recompiled evdev and it _seems_ to be working fine.

----------


## eTM_

Actually that was just a pasting mistake: i had to change to fbdev in order to be able to write this message  :Wink: 

Again (the now correct) pastes (Xorg.log was already the correct one):

http://paste.ubuntu.com/613372/
http://paste.ubuntu.com/613528/

Its a Sony Vaio VPCX (11.6 inch, 1366x768 as correctly enumerated during Xorg startup). Emgd is showing a distorted screen.

Juergen





> check your paste at line 8..
> it says that you are using the fbdev driver which is not emgd! replace "fbdev" in this line with "emgd" or use emgd-xorg-conf instead





> EMGD (natty) is not working for me. Screen just shows random pixel dust (in the color of my theme though).
> 
> definition pixel dust: like in the old days with CRTs when you used an unsupported resolution.
> 
> Xorg.log:
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613372/
> 
> Its a Sony Vaio VPCX (11.6 inch, 1366x768 as correctly enumerated during Xorg starup)
> 
> ...

----------


## shiny shoes

could anybody give me the console command for install mplayer from gma repo?

----------


## tista

Hi guys.  :Wink: 

although I've been retired the GMA500 team, I've opened my blog:
Quieta non movere.

Soon I would sort some stuff for GMA500, tweaks, workarounds, patches, explanations, and more things what I've not been able to write down here... yeah it means I would support both you guys and team from backyard a bit.  :Smile: 

If I could get GMA500 gears back, I would come back here...

Cheers.

----------


## lucazade

> Hi guys. 
> 
> although I've been retired the GMA500 team, I've opened my blog:
> Quieta non movere.
> 
> Soon I would sort some stuff for GMA500, tweaks, workarounds, patches, explanations, and more things what I've not been able to write down here... yeah it means I would support both you guys and team from backyard a bit. 
> 
> If I could get GMA500 gears back, I would come back here...
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Tista!

What a nice surprise!  :Smile: 

"Usque ad finem" you are an honorary member of gma500 team..
I'll follow your blog closely, added to rss feeds.

See you!

----------


## cheshirekow

> Actually, can anyone tell me if any of these packages can be upgraded as well? Are the downgraded packages in the emgd ppa just the newest binary packages from the repositories that match xorg 1.9? I.e are these versions selected for some intrinsic reason, or just because they are what was already packaged in binary form in the official repositories?


Answering my own questions again, in case anyone cares. The newer versions of these packages from debian are compatable with the older xserver, however, the ubuntu versions are not. The patches that are added in Natty to support multitouch all require the new xorg ABI. 

It looks like if you want multitouch you have exactly one option: the PSB driver and xorg 1.10. No idea if multitouch works with the downgraded kernel yet.

----------


## Anaesthisia

Yesterday evening I installed Ubuntu with Wubi on a Nokia Booklet 3G that I acquired second hand for about 170. It seems to work decently, and from my short experience battery time seems to be decent. The instructions on the wiki worked without problems.

Is it possible to activate Compiz visual effects on the Nokia Booklet? I did so with a 20" laptop that features a more powerful graphics card, and that worked out nicely. But before I changed graphics driver to Nouveau and upgraded the kernel to 2.6.39, I had all kinds of freezes during startup.
Ubuntu 11.04 maybe wasn't properly tested before its release?

*A*

----------


## cheshirekow

Anyone successfully installed the PSB driver in Natty? When I reboot, I select the old kernel from "Previous Versions" in grub, but it does not boot. It looks like gdm fails to start because I see text written to the window.



```
* Stopping System V initialisation compatability [ OK ]
* Starting System V runlevel compatability       [ OK ]
* Stopping autotmatic crash report generation    [fail]
...
```


Here is how I installed it



```
mkdir psb110
cd psb110
wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/psb110/libdrm2_2.4.23-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/psb110/libdrm-intel1_2.4.23-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/psb110/libdrm-nouveau1a_2.4.23-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/psb110/libdrm-radeon1_2.4.23-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/psb110/linux-headers-2.6.35-28_2.6.35-28.49_all.deb
wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/psb110/linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generic_2.6.35-28.49_i386.deb
wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/psb110/linux-image-2.6.35-28-generic_2.6.35-28.49_i386.deb
sudo dpkg -i *.deb

sudo apt-add-repository ppa:gma500/ppa
sudo apt-add-repository ppa:gma500/psb110
sudo apt-get update

sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-3d
sudo nano /etc/modules

#  add psb, save

sudo update-initramfs -u                       #probably isn't necessary
```

If I drop to a root shell on start and look at Xorg.0.log it says it fails to load the psb kernel module. If I run modprobe psb it says it cant find the module.

----------


## lucazade

@cheshirekow
what it the output of:
sudo dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source
and:
modinfo psb

----------


## gamx

Hi,
I have just installed the emgd driver in a clean Natty following the instructions in the ubuntu wiki. Now, when it starts I only get a blurred image with lots of flickering. The model according to dmesg|grep DMI is

Sony Corporation VGN-P70H_G/VAIO, BIOS R1250U3 12/08/2008.

Is this model included in the script? And if not, what should I do?
Thanks,

Gamx

----------


## Sakartu

> Thank you Sakartu! But uswsusp doesn't work for me  
> I'm really desperate about this. It appears that the Desktop is still running after suspend and weake-up, but I only see a blank screen.


Hey borghal (and rest),

After some testing I got the same problems as with default susp, so no solution there. I have switched over to hibernation instead of suspend, that seems to work a bit better (no problems yet, that is) and is fast enough for me (suspend or resume takes about 20 secs).

Since I already installed uswsusp I use s2disk to hibernate, seems to work fine.

Hope this works for you as well  :Smile:

----------


## maddis

Hi,

I'm bump my question up if someone missed it.

Has someone got Splash screen working with 1024x768 resolution with EMGD drivers? There were some instruction, but they were for 1366x768 and I wasn't able to get them work correclty. Grub and boot messages are now shown in 1024x768 resolution, but no splash screen.

----------


## borghal

> Hey borghal (and rest),
> 
> After some testing I got the same problems as with default susp, so no solution there. I have switched over to hibernation instead of suspend, that seems to work a bit better (no problems yet, that is) and is fast enough for me (suspend or resume takes about 20 secs).
> 
> Since I already installed uswsusp I use s2disk to hibernate, seems to work fine.
> 
> Hope this works for you as well


Hello Sakartu,
hibernation via uswsusp takes 50+ seconds to save to disk and then instead of weaking up reboots with no apparent saved session. What a shame. I've now already spent more time trying out ways to suspend than actually working with my vaio. ;(

----------


## godfazr

> Has someone got Splash screen working with 1024x768 resolution with EMGD drivers? There were some instruction, but they were for 1366x768 and I wasn't able to get them work correclty. Grub and boot messages are now shown in 1024x768 resolution, but no splash screen.


As far as I remember those instructions (plymouth fix), all you needed to do to adopt them for 1024x768 is to replace 1366 with 1024 in one or two rows. So, what's the problem? Didn't it work?
Also, on my Acer AOH751 I had 1024x768 as default resolution.

----------


## vivaeltopo

> Hi,
> 
> I'm bump my question up if someone missed it.
> 
> Has someone got Splash screen working with 1024x768 resolution with EMGD drivers? There were some instruction, but they were for 1366x768 and I wasn't able to get them work correclty. Grub and boot messages are now shown in 1024x768 resolution, but no splash screen.


You migth wanna try this one: http://paolobernardi.wordpress.com/2...u-11-04-natty/
It says there that it is only for propr. ATI/NVidia but should work for us too.
Just put in "1024x768-24" when you are asked for it.

----------


## Vitali.k

Guys please help, the poulsbo gma500 for Natty latest 11.04 is not working, it installs and loads but display is blurring  :Sad: 
I have vpcx11 screen 1366x768, it seems that needed just to make any kind of settings setup. or this is bug in driver?

----------


## Juerg Wullschleger

@eTM_:

i had the same problem with my vaio x. in some earlier poste, tista gave the solution:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/605604/

(save it as /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf)

however, i had to make a small modification: line 59 did not parse correctly, an identifier was required.

so i gave it one:  :Smile: 

Modeline  "normal"    74.06  1366 1429 1557 1663  768 768 769 775  -HSync +VSync

now it works for me.

@tista: do you agree that line 59 needs to be changed?

juerg

----------


## Juerg Wullschleger

@Vitali.k: this should also work for you.  :Smile:

----------


## tista

Hi Juerg and guys.  :Wink: 

yeah I could agree that. that was my mistakes.  :Capital Razz: 

my latest is here:
10-emgd.conf for VAIO X

and now I have  time to support you guys in this week.

Cheers.

----------


## PilotPaul

Anybody tried using psb_gfx in Oneiric yet?  As I understand it this is now built into the kernel.  I have tried adding psb_gfx to /etc/modules and the driver appears in lsmod but Xorg still seems to be using the VESA driver...

Cheers

Paul

----------


## lucazade

> Anybody tried using psb_gfx in Oneiric yet?  As I understand it this is now built into the kernel.  I have tried adding psb_gfx to /etc/modules and the driver appears in lsmod but Xorg still seems to be using the VESA driver...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


have you tried with a custom xorg.conf?



```
Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
	Driver		"fbdev"	
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
    SubSection    "Display"
        Depth      24
        Modes     "1366x768"
    EndSubsection
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Mode	0666
EndSection
```

----------


## tista

> Anybody tried using psb_gfx in Oneiric yet?  As I understand it this is now built into the kernel.  I have tried adding psb_gfx to /etc/modules and the driver appears in lsmod but Xorg still seems to be using the VESA driver...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul.  :Wink: 

that's correct.
latest gfx would need some xorg.conf to load fbdev.
it would be OK using generic conf for fbdev without any specified monitor section.

Cheers.

----------


## PilotPaul

Hi Luca, Tista..

I've been experimenting with various permutations and so far the best I can come up with is to add psb_gfx to /etc/modules, then reboot (no xorg.conf).  This gives a corrupted login screen. I then login to a terminal session (ctrl-alt-f2) and restart gdm and hey presto everything works!  2d performance seems quite snappy but still no Xv so my MythTV session is a bit sluggish...but its a step in the right direction!

I tried using Luca's suggested xorg.conf but this resulted in X failing to start with a "screen mode not found" error (or something like that).

Any other suggestions welcome...Xorg.0.log is here, lsmod output is here

Cheers

Paul

----------


## tista

> Hi Luca, Tista..
> 
> I've been experimenting with various permutations and so far the best I can come up with is to add psb_gfx to /etc/modules, then reboot (no xorg.conf).  This gives a corrupted login screen. I then login to a terminal session (ctrl-alt-f2) and restart gdm and hey presto everything works!  2d performance seems quite snappy but still no Xv so my MythTV session is a bit sluggish...but its a step in the right direction!
> 
> I tried using Luca's suggested xorg.conf but this resulted in X failing to start with a "screen mode not found" error (or something like that).
> 
> Any other suggestions welcome...Xorg.0.log is here, lsmod output is here
> 
> Cheers
> ...


@Paul

Could you test this minimal conf?:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/615801/

and you've been using built-in psb_gfx in kernel, right?
I think that one's codes was old. it uses still ttm for VRAM managements.  :Sad: 
in opposite, Team PPA's one has improved GEM. it also fixes some issues.

Cheers.

----------


## PilotPaul

Hi Tista

Tested your minimal xorg.conf.  Still gives me a corrupt login screen (almost as if folded over).  Restarting gdm once again solves the problem.  Xorg log files for initial boot and after gdm restart in pastebin.

I am indeed using the builtin psb_gfx driver in kernel 2.6.39-3 - if there is a better one please tell me where to find it!

Thanks for your help

----------


## tista

> Hi Tista
> 
> Tested your minimal xorg.conf.  Still gives me a corrupt login screen (almost as if folded over).  Restarting gdm once again solves the problem.  Xorg log files for initial boot and after gdm restart in pastebin.
> 
> I am indeed using the builtin psb_gfx driver in kernel 2.6.39-3 - if there is a better one please tell me where to find it!
> 
> Thanks for your help


Hi Paul.  :Wink: 

Here is the last one what I had contributed on Team's PPA:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=3982

if you had time to check it out, please give it a try!!  :Smile: 

Regards.

----------


## Sakartu

Hey guys, 

I was wondering, is there any way for me to check whether the emgd driver is running successfully? The performance of my netbook (since my 11.04 reinstall) has been extremely poor and I want to make sure that it's not just some installation issue... One of the things I"m having problems with is switching workspace, if I switch to workspace 1 (which contains my irc/server terminal) the screen stays "Ubuntu-Panel-Dark-Grey" for quite some time (say, 3 seconds) during which my cpu goes to 100%. Also, if I use tilda (a dropdown terminal) the refresh rate is absolutely horrible, I can see it refreshing the lines in front of me, during which it also pulls 100%. That gives the the idea that everything is just software rendering, not hardware... I'm running the classic window manager (metacity).

Also, is it correct that the Appearance menu seems to have lost the possibility to change to compiz? Coz I used to be able to switch from there...

EDIT: maybe I should do some more research before posting stuff here... Anyway, to answer both of my questions and for future reference:
1) The emgd driver doesn't appear to come back after hibernation; everything is software rendered after the first hibernate/resume cycle. This means that my netbook was tremendously slow, until I rebooted and everything was back to normal (although "normal" with emgd is still pretty lousy, but such is life)
2) Turning on compiz in 11.04 is, apparently, a setting in the login screen -> Ubuntu Classic uses compiz, Ubuntu Classic (No Effects) uses metacity.

Cheers, Sakartu

----------


## cheshirekow

> @cheshirekow
> what it the output of:
> sudo dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source
> and:
> modinfo psb


dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source yields the following (copied by hand, so there may be typos). There was something before this but it went away too quickly for me to catch it.



```
psb.ko
- Uninstallation
   - Deleting from: /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/updates/dkms
- Original module
   - No original modules was found for htis module on the kernel
   - Use the dkms install command to reinstall any previous module version

drm-psb.ko

depmod.....

DKMS: uninstall Completed.


-----
Deleting module version: 4.42.0
completely from teh DKMS tree.
----
Done.
Loading new psb-kernel-source-4.42.0 DKMS files...

Creating symlink /var/lib/dkms/psb-kernel-
```

(The screen moved too quicky and I couldn't keep up)



```
DKMS: add Completed.
Installing prebuilt kernel modules binaries (if any)
Building module...

Kernel preparation unnecessary for this kernel. Skipping...

Building module:
cleaning build area....
make KERNELRELEASE=2.6.35-28-generic LINUXDIR=/lib/modules/2.6.35-28-generic/build DRM_MODULES=psb.....................................
cleaning build area....

DKSM: build Completed.
Installing modules...

psb.ko:
Running module version sanity check.

Good news! Modules version for psb.ko
exactly matches what is already found in kernel 2.6.35-28-generic.
DKMS will not replace this module.
You may ovveride by specifying --force.

drm-psb.ko:
Runnign modules version sanity check.

Good news! Modules version for drm-psb.ko
exactly matches what is already found in kernel 2.6.35-28-generic.
DKMS will not replace this module.
You may override by specifying --force.

depmod.....

DKMS: install Completed.
update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic
```

and the output of modinfo psb



```
filename:      /lib/modules/2.6.35-28-generic/updates/dkms/psb.ko
license:       GPL
description:   drm driver for the Intel GMA500
author:        Tungsten Graphics Inc.
firmware:      msvdx_fw.bin
srcversion:    D58BD5ED66E28DE97DEAC64
depends:       drm-psb,video,i2c-algo-bit
vermagic:      2.6.38-8-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 686
parm:          ignore_acpi:Ignore ACPI (int)
parm:          debug:Enable debug output (int)
parm:          clock_gating:clock gating (int)
parm:          no_fb:Disable FBdev(int)
parm:          trap_pagefaults:Error and rest on MMU pagefaults (int)
parm:          disable_vsync:Disable vsync interrupts (int)
parm:          detear:eliminate video playback tearing (int)
parm:          force_pipeb:Forces PIPEB to become primary fb (int)
parm:          ta_mem_size:TA memory size in kiB (int)
parm:          mode:initial mode name (charp)
parm:          xres:initial modewidth (int)
parm:          yres:initial mode height (int)
```

I'll try again and pipe the output to a file... and transfer it to the sdcard or something. But hopefully what I managed to copy by hand provides a clue to the problem. I'm disturbed by the appearance of "2.6.38-8-generic" in the vermagic: part of the modinfo, and the lack of a 2.6.35-28-generic in the initramfs update.

The output of "modprobe psb" is



```
FATAL: Error inserting psb (/lib/modules/2.6.35-28-generic/updates/dkms/psb.ko): Invalid modules format
```

Edit:
I also tried running _update-initramfs -u -k `uname -r`_ just to get an updated ramfs for 2.6.35-28 but that didn't seem to help.

----------


## angie1153

quite informative and interesting for me thnxx

----------


## a427

Hello guys,

Thanks for your huge work on these cursed chipset drivers...

I have one trouble : I have an Acer AspireOne751H and gave a try to the
last Ubuntu Natty with EMGD driver.

It works fine with the internal LCD display, but I have one trouble : impossible to
make it work with external LCD screen (via VGA connector)
=> at boot, during BIOS and GRUB (and even first phases of plymouth), both screen are active (mirror) but as soon as linux boots, I assume it loads EMGD driver,
and after that the external LCD screen is always off.

Hotkeys to switch internal/external screen do nothing, and xrandr reports only the
internal LVDS is available.

Please help ! I'm quite sure I could do dual-screen with earlier versions of ubuntu/PSB driver !!

----------


## gamx

Hi,
Please help!!!! I wrote last week in this thread because I have a Sony Vaio P. I installed Natty and the emgd driver but it does not work. The image is completely blury image. The model, according dmesg|grep DMI is

Sony Corporation VGN-P70H_G/VAIO, BIOS R1250U3 12/08/2008.

I was thinking that maybe the model is not supported. How can I check? And if it is not supported what should I try?
Thanks,

Gamx

----------


## simplygades

> Hi,
> Please help!!!! I wrote last week in this thread because I have a Sony Vaio P. I installed Natty and the emgd driver but it does not work. The image is completely blury image. 
> Gamx


Tista has posted his Xorg.conf some pages I think. Have you tested it?


By the way, has any KDE user managed to make emgdbl and hotkeys work with Natty? I can set brightness in Gnome and Unity, but in KDE I can't change it even via the system tray. In 10.10, with KDE 4.6 backported and PSB drivers it was working fine without even any extra boot parameters. I have an Acer AO-751h. Cheers!

----------


## jbernardo

> By the way, has any KDE user managed to make emgdbl and hotkeys work with Natty? I can set brightness in Gnome and Unity, but in KDE I can't change it even via the system tray. In 10.10, with KDE 4.6 backported and PSB drivers it was working fine without even any extra boot parameters. I have an Acer AO-751h. Cheers!


Check my postings a couple of pages back for all the problems on the eeepc 1101ha between the emgdbl module and the eeepc module. In the end, I have brightness working in kde, but the keys don't change the remembered applet settings.

----------


## simplygades

> Check my postings a couple of pages back for all the problems on the eeepc 1101ha between the emgdbl module and the eeepc module. In the end, I have brightness working in kde, but the keys don't change the remembered applet settings.


Thanks for your reply Jbernardo! I already have read your previous post, however you seem to be having both emgdbl and eeepc-applet working. So, does that mean that backlight control doesn't work especially on my Acer? If so, i still can't understand why it doesn't even change using the slider, and why it works fine with Gnome... :Confused:

----------


## vgeorge

> Thanks for report 
> 
> I was wrong with my previous suggestion about plymouth resolution fix (it was good for psb drivers!)
> 
> * use this to get 1366x768 plymouth splash screen:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I've installed the emgdbl beta 3 package from launchpad and followed the instructions for the brightness keys. I'm using a fresh install of ubuntu 10.10 on AO751h. 

Now the brightness is 100% and the keys aren't working.

What's wrong?

----------


## jbernardo

> Thanks for your reply Jbernardo! I already have read your previous post, however you seem to be having both emgdbl and eeepc-applet working. So, does that mean that backlight control doesn't work especially on my Acer? If so, i still can't understand why it doesn't even change using the slider, and why it works fine with Gnome...


What do you have in /sys/class/backlight?

----------


## simplygades

> What do you have in /sys/class/backlight?


I had emgdbl. I'm starting from zero once again with a default Kubuntu installation, because now another issue appeared. Xserver restarts after I enable the ppa and the relevant packages are altered, everytime I use the touchpad. I'll report when I make sure it's not my fault.

*UPDATE*: The xserver issue was resolved by doing a clean, full Kubuntu install and

*user@AO751h:/sys/class/backlight$ ls
emgd_psb
*

Thanks!

----------


## RebateFX

> Hi Juerg and guys. 
> 
> yeah I could agree that. that was my mistakes. 
> 
> my latest is here:
> 10-emgd.conf for VAIO X
> 
> and now I have  time to support you guys in this week.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Tista. Thanks for taking the time to do something for us neglected Vaio X owners  :Smile: 

I tried your conf but the result is still this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kzq-df829O4

GDM starts but all I get is corruption. I tried fiddling with the figures, even created my own modeline with cvt but I still can't get it to work.

Any suggestions? Do you recognise the screen corruption shown in the video and know the cause?

Natty with EMGD driver.

Many thanks for helping  :Guitar:

----------


## simplygades

> Xserver restarts after I enable the ppa and the relevant packages are altered, everytime I use the touchpad.


Sadly, updating liborc and lixi6 packages breaks kdm again and the only way of loading kde is logging in from CLI.

----------


## a427

Bump.
Anybody know if it's possible to use bothe internal/external screens on an Acer
AspireOne751h with Natty and EMGD driver ?
I only see output on internal LVDS, I never can display anything on external VGA port..

Help me please !!!  :Sad: 




> Hello guys,
> 
> Thanks for your huge work on these cursed chipset drivers...
> 
> I have one trouble : I have an Acer AspireOne751H and gave a try to the
> last Ubuntu Natty with EMGD driver.
> 
> It works fine with the internal LCD display, but I have one trouble : impossible to
> make it work with external LCD screen (via VGA connector)
> ...

----------


## simplygades

> Bump.
> Anybody know if it's possible to use bothe internal/external screens on an Acer
> AspireOne751h with Natty and EMGD driver ?
> I only see output on internal LVDS, I never can display anything on external VGA port..
> 
> Help me please !!!


I think its not. At least not without manually adding a specific diaplay. In case I'm wrong, tista or luca could answer this. Would be glad if that is possible someway.

----------


## lucazade

> I think its not. At least not without manually adding a specific diaplay. In case I'm wrong, tista or luca could answer this. Would be glad if that is possible someway.


Sincerly I have no idea, never tried here.
Probably looking at emgd documentation there are any settings for xorg.conf

----------


## mattrope

> Bump.
> Anybody know if it's possible to use bothe internal/external screens on an Acer
> AspireOne751h with Natty and EMGD driver ?
> I only see output on internal LVDS, I never can display anything on external VGA port..
> 
> Help me please !!!


I don't know about your specific hardware, but EMGD supports multiple displays if you configure it for that type of operation.  Can you post your xorg.conf?

----------


## simplygades

> Sincerly I have no idea, never tried here.
> Probably looking at emgd documentation there are any settings for xorg.conf


Well maybe it is capable of handling an external display, I only can say for sure that with psb the external display was autodetected, which was really convenient if you just wanted to use a random TV for example. With emgd every option is grayed-out.

----------


## tista

> Hi Tista. Thanks for taking the time to do something for us neglected Vaio X owners 
> 
> I tried your conf but the result is still this...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kzq-df829O4
> 
> GDM starts but all I get is corruption. I tried fiddling with the figures, even created my own modeline with cvt but I still can't get it to work.
> 
> Any suggestions? Do you recognise the screen corruption shown in the video and know the cause?
> ...


Hi RebateFX.  :Wink: 

Thanks for your uploaded movie!
I saw the situation. yeah that's the issue causing emgd xorg configuration.
well... again could you check whether you had some multiple conf files in /etc/X11 and/or /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ?
we must have only a file for configuration.

my posted conf had succeeded someone who has VAIO X in Japan....  :Sad: 

Cheers.

----------


## tista

> Well maybe it is capable of handling an external display, I only can say for sure that with psb the external display was autodetected, which was really convenient if you just wanted to use a random TV for example. With emgd every option is grayed-out.


Hi simplygades.  :Wink: 

Here was my post in past for "cloned dual display":
#2732

mac_is_mac said OK on EeePC 1101HA.
could you give a try ?

in past, I've also done like this on VAIO P.  :Wink: 

Cheers.

----------


## a427

> I don't know about your specific hardware, but EMGD supports multiple displays if you configure it for that type of operation.  Can you post your xorg.conf?


Hmm in fact, I couldn't find any /etc/X11/xorg.conf, after having installed Natty from scratch, and applied the EMGD ppa instructions.
Is that normal ? Or should I look for it elsewhere ?

----------


## a427

> Hi simplygades. 
> 
> Here was my post in past for "cloned dual display":
> #2732
> 
> mac_is_mac said OK on EeePC 1101HA.
> could you give a try ?
> 
> in past, I've also done like this on VAIO P. 
> ...


Thanks a lot, Tista.
I'll try this ASAP when I'm back to home on my AO751h...

----------


## RebateFX

> Hi RebateFX. 
> 
> Thanks for your uploaded movie!
> I saw the situation. yeah that's the issue causing emgd xorg configuration.
> well... again could you check whether you had some multiple conf files in /etc/X11 and/or /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ?
> we must have only a file for configuration.
> 
> my posted conf had succeeded someone who has VAIO X in Japan.... 
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Tista. Thanks for the reply  :Smile: 

There was a 10-emgd.conf in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/

I just replaced it with your setup and IT WORKS!

Thank you so much. Now I can use this little beasty again  :Smile:

----------


## gamx

> Tista has posted his Xorg.conf some pages I think. Have you tested it?
> 
> 
> By the way, has any KDE user managed to make emgdbl and hotkeys work with Natty? I can set brightness in Gnome and Unity, but in KDE I can't change it even via the system tray. In 10.10, with KDE 4.6 backported and PSB drivers it was working fine without even any extra boot parameters. I have an Acer AO-751h. Cheers!


Simplygades,
I was using Tista's xorg.conf, but I did not realize that the xorg.conf was NOT supposed to be in /etc/X11 but as a replacement of /etc/share/X11/10-emgd.conf. Once I realized of that the problem was solved. Thanks a lot!

Gamx

----------


## a427

> Thanks a lot, Tista.
> I'll try this ASAP when I'm back to home on my AO751h...


Tista, I tried your "dual-display clone" tweaks in /usr/share/X11/xorg.confd/10-emgd.conf

and it kind of works, which is encouraging  :Smile: 

however, it's seems like a static way to do it (I guess hotplugging won't work), and also, xrandr still don't show the external VGA display.

besides that, as internal LVDS resolution doesn't match external VGA display, I get a blurry/cropped clone of internal display image...

Do you think there's a way to cure the xrandr and external resolution ?

Or do you advise me to switch to PSB ? (I'm running Natty on AO751h)

I think it's the last negative point that prevents me from dropping windows on this machine and fully use linux on it...

----------


## tista

> Tista, I tried your "dual-display clone" tweaks in /usr/share/X11/xorg.confd/10-emgd.conf
> 
> and it kind of works, which is encouraging 
> 
> however, it's seems like a static way to do it (I guess hotplugging won't work), and also, xrandr still don't show the external VGA display.
> 
> besides that, as internal LVDS resolution doesn't match external VGA display, I get a blurry/cropped clone of internal display image...
> 
> Do you think there's a way to cure the xrandr and external resolution ?
> ...


@a427

why you guys won't read the documentations?  :Sad: 
http://edc.intel.com/Link.aspx?id=5042
you should download UserGuide and read it. emgd is the driver for embedded platform. not for the NotePC.

then I've already retired the GMA500 Team and I haven't such machines anymore...

basically, emgd didn't support xrandr. and "cloned display's resolution" could be defined in conf as "clonewidth" or something like that. it already documented. also Hotplugging wasn't support. you should restart X whenever you connect/disconnect any external display.

finally, I don't think psb is still the solution. actually 3D driver of psb is already useless for any current 3D apps. and latest kernelspace didn't match old psb anymore so the Team didn't maintain it.

----------


## mattrope

> basically, emgd didn't support xrandr. and "cloned display's resolution" could be defined in conf as "clonewidth" or something like that. it already documented. also Hotplugging wasn't support. you should restart X whenever you connect/disconnect any external display.


To follow up on what tista said, EMGD supports different display modes that are specified in advance in your X config file.  You need to set the "DisplayConfig" option appropriately and then, if necessary, specify how to configure the second display.  In general you can run the driver in single display mode, clone mode, or dual independent head (DIH) mode depending on how you setup your config.  Note that DIH mode is "zaphod-style" multi-head, rather than the "mergedfb" or "twinview" style.

----------


## a427

> @a427
> 
> why you guys won't read the documentations? 
> http://edc.intel.com/Link.aspx?id=5042
> you should download UserGuide and read it. emgd is the driver for embedded platform. not for the NotePC.
> 
> then I've already retired the GMA500 Team and I haven't such machines anymore...
> 
> basically, emgd didn't support xrandr. and "cloned display's resolution" could be defined in conf as "clonewidth" or something like that. it already documented. also Hotplugging wasn't support. you should restart X whenever you connect/disconnect any external display.
> ...


Tista, you're right, I believe that's why the word "RTFM" exists  :Wink: 

Indeed this document is quite interesting (didn't know about it)
I'll read it more deeply and try to setup the displays as needed...

Thanks a lot for your help again !!

----------


## tista

> Tista, you're right, I believe that's why the word "RTFM" exists 
> 
> Indeed this document is quite interesting (didn't know about it)
> I'll read it more deeply and try to setup the displays as needed...
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help again !!


yeah that's right.  :Wink: 

and hopefully I would also try to salvage some resources when I had posted for gma500...

... from the 4TB storage at home.  :Capital Razz: 

Cheers.

----------


## mpw

Hello,

I'm trying to upgrade my Sony Vaio X (gma500) from 10.10 to 11.04.

I created a new partition, so it's a fresh install.

I did this:



```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/emgd
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install xorg-emgd emgd-dkms
sudo emgd-xorg-conf

reboot for the changes to take effect.
```

But when I reboot, there's just flickering on the screen. I hear the sound from the login screen, but I can not see anthing, the whole screen is green.

Can someone give me some hints?



```
X -versoin
```

 tells me, that the downgrade of the X.org-Server was successfull. Ist Version 1.9.4.

Bye
MPW

----------


## tista

> Hello,
> 
> I'm trying to upgrade my Sony Vaio X (gma500) from 10.10 to 11.04.
> 
> I created a new partition, so it's a fresh install.
> 
> I did this:
> 
> 
> ...


Hi MPW.  :Wink: 

You've already tried mine?:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/612551/

once you had run emgd-xorg-conf, you might have a conf file in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf.
so you should replace it to mine, that's all.

please give it a try!

P.S
you also should report your hardware via pastebinit.


```
 dmesg | grep DMI | pastebinit
```

----------


## maddis

> As far as I remember those instructions (plymouth fix), all you needed to do to adopt them for 1024x768 is to replace 1366 with 1024 in one or two rows. So, what's the problem? Didn't it work?
> Also, on my Acer AOH751 I had 1024x768 as default resolution.


I redid everything(I hope!) to freshly installed Ubuntu 10.04LTS with EMGD driver installed. Now the screen goes black after grub and it _seems_ like the graphics mode is one. Then one text line is printed (that's normal mmc driver error). Then Ubuntu splash screen comes to view very briefly and then disappears and Xorg starts up and mouse cursors appears.

So the splash screen really isn't doing much.

----------


## lucazade

PSB-GFX kernel driver received a lot of love from its developers... 
here are the patches released yesterday!




> This patch series versus linux-next 2011/06/08 fixes various bugs including a
> nasty pinning bug found by Andre Bartke.
> 
> With these patches applied the driver passes the various GEM tests and you can
> use the KMS tools and test sets to set modes and display stuff from GEM
> buffers including those mapped from main memory via the GTT.
> 
> You can't yet take a GEM handle of the system frame buffer. That requires
> a trivial patch to drm_gem and a similar trivial patch to this driver.
> ...


https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/6/8/121

----------


## thopiekar

Back from my holidays in Poland  :Wink:  are there changes I need to make on emgd-xorg-conf? any new devices which are supported by individual xconf's?

as usual I'll need:
dmesg | grep DMI
and:
cat [path-to-working-conf]

add < | pastebinit> to the commands to upload the output and post the link here

thanks!

PS: Great to hear that tista helps us out again.. the linux 3.0 kernel is out.. have you been working with it, Hiro?

----------


## tista

> Back from my holidays in Poland  are there changes I need to make on emgd-xorg-conf? any new devices which are supported by individual xconf's?
> 
> as usual I'll need:
> dmesg | grep DMI
> and:
> cat [path-to-working-conf]
> 
> add < | pastebinit> to the commands to upload the output and post the link here
> 
> ...


Hi Thomas.  :Wink: 

Nice to meet you.
I've already tried 3.0.0 kernel.  :Very Happy:  see attached shot.

then, fglrx had been failed to kick on 3.0 yet...  :Sad:  damned! but radeon driver could be loaded OK.

Oh forgot to mention. does anybody tired patchworks for psb_gfx already? may I send PM to kristoffer to sync latest Alan's codes? hopefully Luca would do heavy cody...  :Capital Razz:  if nobody want it, I would do that with opening new branch again...

Cheers.

P.S:
some VAIO X's DMI must be added in emgd-conf, Thomas. Plaease read some previous posts and you may notice who guys had VAIO...

----------


## RebateFX

> Hi MPW. 
> 
> You've already tried mine?:
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/612551/
> 
> once you had run emgd-xorg-conf, you might have a conf file in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf.
> so you should replace it to mine, that's all.
> 
> please give it a try!
> ...


This post should be stickied in any forum that has Vaio X users  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

> Hi Thomas. 
> 
> Nice to meet you.
> I've already tried 3.0.0 kernel.  see attached shot.
> 
> then, fglrx had been failed to kick on 3.0 yet...  damned! but radeon driver could be loaded OK.
> 
> Oh forgot to mention. does anybody tired patchworks for psb_gfx already? may I send PM to kristoffer to sync latest Alan's codes? hopefully Luca would do heavy cody...  if nobody want it, I would do that with opening new branch again...
> 
> ...


Ciao

Haven't tried yet new patchworks neither kernel 3.0.
I've seen some hours ago it was published 3.0 for OO, don't know if it includes updated gma500 staging driver (or old one) and if the driver is enabled in config file..
https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric.../linux/3.0-0.1

I could try to update dkms package or upload to ppa the 3.0 for natty with gma500 staging enabled.. dunno  :Smile:

----------


## tista

> Ciao
> 
> Haven't tried yet new patchworks neither kernel 3.0.
> I've seen some hours ago it was published 3.0 for OO, don't know if it includes updated gma500 staging driver (or old one) and if the driver is enabled in config file..
> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric.../linux/3.0-0.1
> 
> I could try to update dkms package or upload to ppa the 3.0 for natty with gma500 staging enabled.. dunno


Hi Luca.  :Wink: 

I'm back!!
https://code.launchpad.net/~tista/+junk/psb-gfx-daily

the daily branch for psb_gfx had come back for you...
already 2 patches was applied. soon I would continue to sync Alan's codes if linux-next git tree had updated.  :Smile: 

sync to mine to update PPA. keep up your amazing work for gma500, mate!!

Cheers.

----------


## lucazade

> Hi Luca. 
> 
> I'm back!!
> https://code.launchpad.net/~tista/+junk/psb-gfx-daily
> 
> the daily branch for psb_gfx had come back for you...
> already 2 patches was applied. soon I would continue to sync Alan's codes if linux-next git tree had updated. 
> 
> sync to mine to update PPA. keep up your amazing work for gma500, mate!!
> ...


Coooooool!!

Thanks friend!  :Smile: 
going to update ppa...

 i'm the meantime i've upload kernel 3.0 from OO to PPA with drm_psb enabled (atm is building.. I hope i've modified coinfig file properly)
https://launchpad.net/~lucazade/+arc...+build/2560379

in arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig
i've added this line: CONFIG_DRM_PSB=y

----------


## tista

Hi all.

today I'm restarting patchworks for psb_gfx again...
https://code.launchpad.net/~tista/+junk/psb-gfx-daily
yeah from my rev47, I would apply Alan's latest patches. but unfortunately these patches were huge, I might need much more time to patching all.  :Wink: 

still I'm referring .39 kernel as a target, however 3.0 kernel might be OK to make dkms by same sources. because 3.0 is now very similar to 2.6.39 at the point of graphic drivers compatibilities in staging driver like psb_gfx.

I would report to you guys when I've finished patchworks and contributing...  :Wink: 
if the challenger, let's sync my branch with world's latest!!

Ciao.

*EDIT:*
now I've updated to rev52!!  :Smile: 
there almost would be completed sources. but some polishes were remained... Alan had already shifted to the stage of polish. so the basic benefits of psb_gfx kernelspace would be fixed...

*EDIT #2:*
OK.. let's refer to kernel 3.0 to compile for...  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> Hi all.
> 
> today I'm restarting patchworks for psb_gfx again...
> https://code.launchpad.net/~tista/+junk/psb-gfx-daily
> yeah from my rev47, I would apply Alan's latest patches. but unfortunately these patches were huge, I might need much more time to patching all. 
> 
> still I'm referring .39 kernel as a target, however 3.0 kernel might be OK to make dkms by same sources. because 3.0 is now very similar to 2.6.39 at the point of graphic drivers compatibilities in staging driver like psb_gfx.
> 
> I would report to you guys when I've finished patchworks and contributing... 
> ...


https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archi...ting/+packages
updated ppa to your rev52, now building  :Smile: 

kernel 3.0 i've uploaded yesterday to ppa for natty built correctly but unfortunately had broken dependencies, today i'll try again.

----------


## tista

> https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archi...ting/+packages
> updated ppa to your rev52, now building 
> 
> kernel 3.0 i've uploaded yesterday to ppa for natty built correctly but unfortunately had broken dependencies, today i'll try again.


Grazie mille Luca.

I've checked psb-dkms compilations for 3.0.0-rc2 out. and it's OK with the same codes.  :Wink: 
but unfortunately I could not recommend 3.0 kernel. it's very unstable and toooo early... so you guys should wait for a version rc4 or 5 something like that. in fact, ath driver would be unstable on 3.0.0-rc2... 

Ciao.

----------


## lucazade

> Grazie mille Luca.
> 
> I've checked psb-dkms compilations for 3.0.0-rc2 out. and it's OK with the same codes. 
> but unfortunately I could not recommend 3.0 kernel. it's very unstable and toooo early... so you guys should wait for a version rc4 or 5 something like that. in fact, ath driver would be unstable on 3.0.0-rc2... 
> 
> Ciao.


Thanks for clarification, I'll wait so!
I've tried latest rev52 and works well... unfortunately there are still two major
issues that ruin experience:

- plymouth should be disabled because still cut screen in 2 parts
 (sudo mv /etc/init/plymouth.conf /etc/init/plymouth.conf.disable)

-vt.handoff=7 should be removed from kernel params because kill screen at early boot stage
(switching through vts fix it or remove "vt.handoff=7" from /etc/grub.d/10_linux)

thanks again for your support, good we!

EDIT: xorg.conf seems no more necessary  :Very Happy:

----------


## tista

> Thanks for clarification, I'll wait so!
> I've tried latest rev52 and works well... unfortunately there are still two major
> issues that ruin experience:
> 
> - plymouth should be disabled because still cut screen in 2 parts
>  (sudo mv /etc/init/plymouth.conf /etc/init/plymouth.conf.disable)
> 
> -vt.handoff=7 should be removed from kernel params because kill screen at early boot stage
> (switching through vts fix it or remove "vt.handoff=7" from /etc/grub.d/10_linux)
> ...


OMG! really?!
well... umm... could you give a try this?:
http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tista/+...ly/revision/53
this mods might fix some distorted screen. 

if you could do manually, 
 * edit the psb_gem.c on local
 * run sudo dpkg-reconfigure psb-dkms 
 * run sudo update-initramfs -u -k all

and I thought it needs xorg.conf still... anyway, vt.handoff would be useless from .39.

Cheers.

----------


## lucazade

> OMG! really?!
> well... umm... could you give a try this?:
> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tista/+...ly/revision/53
> this mods might fix some distorted screen. 
> 
> if you could do manually, 
>  * edit the psb_gem.c on local
>  * run sudo dpkg-reconfigure psb-dkms 
>  * run sudo update-initramfs -u -k all
> ...


Tried but no luck, issue is still present.
Also using xorg.conf doesn't seem to change things :/

----------


## tista

> Tried but no luck, issue is still present.
> Also using xorg.conf doesn't seem to change things :/


grrrrrr....
well I've reverted both psb_fb.c and psb_gem.c:
http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tista/+...ly/revision/54

those might break splash, but it would be better to show X up with fbdev....

give it a shot!  :Wink: 

Ciao

----------


## lucazade

> grrrrrr....
> well I've reverted both psb_fb.c and psb_gem.c:
> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tista/+...ly/revision/54
> 
> those might break splash, but it would be better to show X up with fbdev....
> 
> give it a shot! 
> 
> Ciao


Nothing.. same as old commits :/

Maybe Alan and Kristoffer are not aware of these issues (probably are Ubuntu related).
Also suspend issue and brightness acpi_register fix could be nofitied to devs as well and fixed upstream.

What do you think?

----------


## tista

@Luca

yeah that's right. but Kristoffer has VAIO P, so this machine would work well.  :Capital Razz: 
I'm afraid that's causing machine specified problems...

anyway, we should wait for the post from the other tester who wanna challenge this futuristic driver. hopefully in various machines...

I would continue to search for where the evil is inside.... 

general major issues are:
* brightness hotkeys
* suspend/resume
* broken X first time with plymouth
* vanishes mouse pointer sometimes

in opposite, on VAIO P would be:
* brightness hotkeys - solved
* suspend/resume - unsolved
* broken X first time with plymouth - maybe solved
* vanishes mouse pointer sometimes - solved

if having time, you may send PM to Kris for talking about them.

Cheers.

----------


## lucazade

> @Luca
> 
> yeah that's right. but Kristoffer has VAIO P, so this machine would work well. 
> I'm afraid that's causing machine specified problems...
> 
> anyway, we should wait for the post from the other tester who wanna challenge this futuristic driver. hopefully in various machines...
> 
> I would continue to search for where the evil is inside.... 
> 
> ...


Ok.. I'll see if anyone else is testing this driver before writing to Kristoffer.

Brightness hotkeys works here but it needs your patch for acpi_register.. it would be nice if added upstream.
Also the issue of vt.handoff=7 is still present here so I would add also this to the list.
About suspend and plymouth the same no luck.

I'm wondering how you solved the issue of the mouse pointer  :Smile: 

Ciao

----------


## tista

> Ok.. I'll see if anyone else is testing this driver before writing to Kristoffer.
> 
> Brightness hotkeys works here but it needs your patch for acpi_register.. it would be nice if added upstream.
> Also the issue of vt.handoff=7 is still present here so I would add also this to the list.
> About suspend and plymouth the same no luck.
> 
> I'm wondering how you solved the issue of the mouse pointer 
> 
> Ciao


yeah that's mystery I've solved mouse pointer...
and have you tired libkms1?
X-swat team had opened newly userspace DRM managements!  :Wink: 
it would work with libdrm and give more directly accesses via userspace to kernelspace. actually, radeon open-sourced driver works better in KMS!! (except for fglrx... damned)
Alan also said this libs must be used for native KMS drivers like psb_gfx...

Guiodic PPA had applied this libkms1 package so you may try it...

Ciao.

*EDIT:*
I also support the guys has Thinkpad X120e:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10930389
so I would continue to diving into patchworks for psb_gfx the parts remained in late.. sorry for that.

----------


## lucazade

> yeah that's mystery I've solved mouse pointer...
> and have you tired libkms1?
> X-swat team had opened newly userspace DRM managements! 
> it would work with libdrm and give more directly accesses via userspace to kernelspace. actually, radeon open-sourced driver works better in KMS!! (except for fglrx... damned)
> Alan also said this libs must be used for native KMS drivers like psb_gfx...
> 
> Guiodic PPA had applied this libkms1 package so you may try it...
> 
> Ciao.
> ...


I've tried libkms1 from Guidoic PPA but sincerly I don't see differences (maybe I'm blind)
https://launchpad.net/~guido-iodice/...el-and-drivers

I've found no way to fix mouse pointer, also using swcursor didn't help..
who knows..  :Whistle: 

Using the xorg.conf with fbdev as device avoid Vesa from being loaded.. is this the reason to use it? Could you post yours?

----------


## tista

> I've tried libkms1 from Guidoic PPA but sincerly I don't see differences (maybe I'm blind)
> https://launchpad.net/~guido-iodice/...el-and-drivers
> 
> I've found no way to fix mouse pointer, also using swcursor didn't help..
> who knows.. 
> 
> Using the xorg.conf with fbdev as device avoid Vesa from being loaded.. is this the reason to use it? Could you post yours?


Ciao Luca.  :Wink: 

I didn't see whole things in libkms yet, but in the future you guys would need it for multiple framebuffer KMS something like that.. and libdrm2 too. I don't know whether you should be patching for it... in fact, on the fglrx,  libdrm2 goes with radeon kernelspace and fglrx userspace!! what a nice... because kernelspace of fglrx is now quite poor...

and here was my conf for psb_gfx (if correct):
http://paste.ubuntu.com/624985/
then you're right that I had recommended this conf to avoid vesa driver when kicking X...

is there anything else what you need?  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> Ciao Luca. 
> 
> I didn't see whole things in libkms yet, but in the future you guys would need it for multiple framebuffer KMS something like that.. and libdrm2 too. I don't know whether you should be patching for it... in fact, on the fglrx,  libdrm2 goes with radeon kernelspace and fglrx userspace!! what a nice... because kernelspace of fglrx is now quite poor...
> 
> and here was my conf for psb_gfx (if correct):
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/624985/
> then you're right that I had recommended this conf to avoid vesa driver when kicking X...
> 
> is there anything else what you need?


Perfect, no.. nothing else.
Have a good weekend.. Ciao

----------


## mpw

> Hi MPW. 
> 
> You've already tried mine?:
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/612551/
> 
> once you had run emgd-xorg-conf, you might have a conf file in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf.
> so you should replace it to mine, that's all.
> 
> please give it a try!
> ...



Hello,

thanks Tista! This brought me a big step forward. But the brightnesskeys don't work yet. When I press the brightness up and down keys, ubuntu shows the brightness controller in the notification area, but it doesn't affect the hardware.

Does anyone use Unity on a gma500? For me it doesn't really work. But Ubuntu classic is quite fine now.

Bye
MPW



```
mpw@MPWs-Netbook:~$ dmesg | grep DMI | pastebinit
http://pastebin.com/eqMdRWdT
```

----------


## tista

> Hello,
> 
> thanks Tista! This brought me a big step forward. But the brightnesskeys don't work yet. When I press the brightness up and down keys, ubuntu shows the brightness controller in the notification area, but it doesn't affect the hardware.
> 
> Does anyone use Unity on a gma500? For me it doesn't really work. But Ubuntu classic is quite fine now.
> 
> Bye
> MPW
> 
> ...


OK.

1st, you must post the results of pastebinit.
it's very important for the GMA500 Team. so do the command I've posted in previous, and post the link here.

after all I would support you.

PS:
I couldn't see 2nd line in your pastebin... ???
if didn;t appear, reboot and try it again...
or run "grep DMI /var/log/dmesg".

----------


## mpw

> OK.
> 
> 1st, you must post the results of pastebinit.
> it's very important for the GMA500 Team. so do the command I've posted in previous, and post the link here.
> 
> after all I would support you.
> 
> PS:
> I couldn't see 2nd line in your pastebin... ???
> ...


Hello,

there's nothing else to post, no second line:



```
mpw@MPWs-Netbook:~$ dmesg | grep DMI
[    0.000000] DMI 2.4 present.
mpw@MPWs-Netbook:~$ dmesg | grep DMI | pastebinit
http://pastebin.com/3ZRQpzbP
mpw@MPWs-Netbook:~$ grep DMI /var/log/dmesg
[    0.000000] DMI 2.4 present.
mpw@MPWs-Netbook:~$
```

It's a Sony Vaio X series netbook.

Thanks for your help. If you need any other information, just tell me.

----------


## lucazade

> Hello,
> 
> there's nothing else to post, no second line:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> mpw@MPWs-Netbook:~$ dmesg | grep DMI
> [    0.000000] DMI 2.4 present.
> ...


so paste all dmesg
dmesg | pastebinit

----------


## mpw

> so paste all dmesg
> dmesg | pastebinit


Sorry, this was a stupid fault by me: I posted the pastebinits from Ubuntu 10.10. I didn't thougt about it to be different.



```
mpw@MPWs-Netbook:~$ dmesg | grep DMI
[    0.000000] DMI 2.4 present.
[    0.000000] DMI: Sony Corporation VPCX11S1E/VAIO, BIOS R0084U4 12/17/2009
mpw@MPWs-Netbook:~$ dmesg | grep DMI | pastebinit
http://paste.ubuntu.com/625084/
mpw@MPWs-Netbook:~$ dmesg | pastebinit
http://paste.ubuntu.com/625085/
mpw@MPWs-Netbook:~$
```

I hope this will help you.

Bye
MPW

----------


## tista

OK. mpw.

yeah your Sony VAIO has the platform driver in kernel named "sony-laptop".
but unfortunately both sony-laptop and emgd couldn't handle backlight properly...

so you should use the package "emgdbl".
I had not maintained it anymore, but it would work for it.  :Wink: 

1. install emgdbl from emgd PPA.
2. set below options in grub as kernel parameters and update the grub:


```
acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=video
```

3. kill the poulsbo stub driver via adding blacklisting in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf.
4. embed emgdbl into initramfs by adding the entry in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules.
5. rebuild initramfs.
6. reboot

then emgdbl would handle backlight instead of both sony-laptop and emgd.

give it a try!

----------


## lucazade

This looks interesting  :Smile: 

Meego Netbook 1.1.99.xx on the Nokia booklet 3g with EMGD:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-47IvUfNIAw

Kickstart file to generate a disc image with GMA500 support:
http://bug10738.openaos.org/images/nokia_3g_booklet/

----------


## nada cambia

Hello, 
when trying to install the emgd drivers on ubuntu lucid I get an error : 


```

--2011-06-13 17:20:03--  http://dl-web.dropbox.com/u/1338581/emgd/resources/xorg.conf
Auflösen des Hostnamen dl-web.dropbox.com... 50.17.192.29
Verbindungsaufbau zu dl-web.dropbox.com|50.17.192.29|:80... verbunden.
HTTP-Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 404 NOT FOUND
2011-06-13 17:20:03 FEHLER 404: NOT FOUND.
```

I already have the emgd-lucid.sh I only need the settings for the xorg.conf could anyone send it to me please?

greets 
nada

----------


## denverthedragon

Hi all, 

Thanks to this thread I figured out the emgd settings for the Vaio VPCP11SE it is different from the earlier Vaio P-series mentioned in this thread and needs including inemgd-xorg-conf. It behaves more like the X-series machines mentioned in this thread. It also needs the acpi_backlight=video rather than =vendor with the emgdbl.

See: 
http://paste.ubuntu.com/626032
http://paste.ubuntu.com/626033


You guys are making brilliant headway on this, and I'm glad I've got my new P-series working happily in 11.04. 

Thanks all.

----------


## lucazade

@nada cambia
http://dl-web.dropbox.com/u/1338581/...rces/xorg.conf

@denverthedragon
you're welcome, we'll add also this vaio model to emgd conf.

----------


## nada cambia

> @nada cambia
> http://dl-web.dropbox.com/u/1338581/...rces/xorg.conf
> 
> @denverthedragon
> you're welcome, we'll add also this vaio model to emgd conf.


@ luca 
you made my day =) TY

----------


## maddentim

Hello, I have a dell mini 12 with the gma500.  Nice little machine except for this troublesome video card.  Been running ubuntu on it since bought 2yrs ago.  First, running the psb driver - now I have moved to the emgd on natty.  When it is working, it is better than ever.  Video is definitely better and, when working, so is suspend/resume (faster).

However, it seems to get flaky and degrades the longer it runs.  I get some artifacts on the top bar to the right of this new dash button.  (jury is still out on unity, but there is a lot to like about parts.) I am seeing red shapes appearing around the close, mini, max buttons.  Also the text that bar as well as in the dash overlay is not being redrawn correctly.  Last, when I suspend, sometimes it freezes with a blank display.  

Interestingly, rebooting doesn't always fix it.  Today I shut it down and then pulled the battery.  Seemed to be better after this, but time will tell.

I think have correctly applied the workarounds in the emgd ppa. I did have a problem with the "emgd-xorg-conf" where is exited without generating the xorg.conf with this:



```
sudo tim@tim-mini:~$ sudo emgd-xorg-conf
[sudo] password for tim: 
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/bin/emgd-xorg-conf", line 216, in <module>
    mkSubScreen(current_device[1]),
  File "/bin/emgd-xorg-conf", line 192, in mkSubScreen
    EndSubSection\n""" % (subsec[1], subsec[0])
IndexError: list index out of range
```

I looked through the script and created my own xorg.conf 



```
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen 0       "Screen0"		0 0 
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier "Intel_IEGD-0"
    Driver     "emgd"
    VendorName "Intel(R) DEG"
    BoardName  "Embedded Graphics"
    BusID      "0:2:0"
    Screen      0
    Option     "PcfVersion"				"1792"
    Option     "ConfigId"				"1"
    Option     "PortDrivers"				"lvds"
    Option     "ALL/1/name"				"lvds-display"
    Option     "ALL/1/General/PortOrder"		"40000"
    Option     "ALL/1/General/DisplayConfig"		"1"
    Option     "ALL/1/General/DisplayDetect"		"1"
    Option     "ALL/1/General/VideoRAM"                 "131072"
    Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/General/name"		"LVDS"
#    Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/General/Rotation"		"0"
    Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/General/Edid"		"1"
    Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Attr/70"			"0"
    Option     "ALL/1/General/Accel" 			"1"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Screen0"
    Device        "Intel_IEGD-0"
    Monitor       "LVDS"
    SubSection "Display"
	Depth     24
	Modes    "1280x800"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "LVDS"
	ModelName    "LCD Panel 1280x800"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
        Mode         0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
	Option "composite" "enable"
EndSection
```

I have been monitoring this thread, but it has gotten so long, it is hard to find what you need efficiently.

Any advice on how to workaround these last issue?  Maybe just patience  :Smile: 

EDIT: Ok, so this thread did yield a suggestion for me. I found by searching the thread for mini that tista had suggested to a fellow to add a modeline to his xorg.conf.  I confirmed that the modeline was in my xorg.0.log so I have added this to the monitor section of my xorg.conf file 

```
	Modeline     "1280x800"  70.10  1280 1327 1359 1418  800 802 808 822 -HSync +VSync
```

 Not sure it will matter, but it is done.

----------


## maddentim

Here are my Xorg log files.  Xorg.0.log is a successful one.  Xorg.1.log shows a failure to load emgd.

----------


## maddentim

One more update.  I installed unity-2d and that seems to have fixed these issues.  While I miss 3d, reliability is more important.  Hopefully, a fix may come down and I can go back.

EDIT: not so fast... Just after I posted this, I closed the top and when I came back, I found it was hung.  Oh well.

----------


## nevtal

Thanks you guys for making this gma500 work!
Im trying to get the emgdui file from here

 https://answers.launchpad.net/emgd/+faq/1450,
 but when i put the command 

sudo wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/emgd/resources/emgdgui -O /usr/bin/emgdui 

it give me an 404 error, is like if the link is broken, could anyone help me to find this file?

----------


## lucazade

> Thanks you guys for making this gma500 work!
> Im trying to get the emgdui file from here
> 
>  https://answers.launchpad.net/emgd/+faq/1450,
>  but when i put the command 
> 
> sudo wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/emgd/resources/emgdgui -O /usr/bin/emgdui 
> 
> it give me an 404 error, is like if the link is broken, could anyone help me to find this file?


sudo wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/gma5...ources/emgdgui -O /usr/bin/emgdui

I forgot to update dropbox url  :Smile:

----------


## m0dcm

Hi Guys,
I've been away from the GMA500 scene for a while, and after seeing that the thread hadn't been used in almost a week, was wondering if everything had been sorted in either the EMGD or the PSB drivers?
If so, what works and what doesn't at the moment?

Many thanks for any info....

----------


## lucazade

> Hi Guys,
> I've been away from the GMA500 scene for a while, and after seeing that the thread hadn't been used in almost a week, was wondering if everything had been sorted in either the EMGD or the PSB drivers?
> If so, what works and what doesn't at the moment?
> 
> Many thanks for any info....


lol.. a week without new posts! 
No great news, emgd is still the preferred driver for Natty and psb-gfx is still growing in kernel staging repos.

Next thing I'd expect is psb-gfx support out of the box in OO with kernel 3.0 (at the moment the framebuffer doesn't work, I get only a grey screen at boot :/ ).

Also Emgd should be updated in order to support kernel 3.0 and Xorg 1.10/1.11 to have it working in OO.

----------


## m0dcm

> lol.. a week without new posts! 
> No great news, emgd is still the preferred driver for Natty and psb-gfx is still growing in kernel staging repos.
> 
> Next thing I'd expect is psb-gfx support out of the box in OO with kernel 3.0 (at the moment the framebuffer doesn't work, I get only a grey screen at boot :/ ).
> 
> Also Emgd should be updated in order to support kernel 3.0 and Xorg 1.10/1.11 to have it working in OO.


Hey Luca,
Many thanks for the heads up, I still have my Acer Aspire One AO751h, but since purchasing a HTC smartphone it's taken a back seat for the moment lol.  I shall keep checking back here for news, especially now it's taking shape in the Kernel too.

Cheers

----------


## PilotPaul

Hi All,

I have a problem with EMGD + Natty in that MythTV Frontend version 0.25 now uses exclusively OpenGL (there used to be a Qt option in 0.24 which worked fine),  but on my Aspire One 751h the display is badly corrupted - are there any special tweaks required to make OpenGL work properly with EMGD/Natty?

Cheers

Paul

----------


## tista

> Hi All,
> 
> I have a problem with EMGD + Natty in that MythTV Frontend version 0.25 now uses exclusively OpenGL (there used to be a Qt option in 0.24 which worked fine),  but on my Aspire One 751h the display is badly corrupted - are there any special tweaks required to make OpenGL work properly with EMGD/Natty?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul.  :Wink: 

so did you had any errors as log?
if you had, please let us know these errors/warnings on MythTV.
Thomas were also interesting in MythTV, yeah that would be useful for anyone else who are playing with it.
unfortunately I didn't have any tweaks/workarounds today. and remember that GL libs were coded on Intel.
if so, we might report these issues to Intel... but that's the ugly problems for us. because we already were ignored by them again and again, me too!!

but if we got any log or so, the situations might be changed, I hope.  :Wink: 

cheers.

----------


## PilotPaul

Hi Tista,

Screenshot of display attached...

Log files...

mythfrontend.log
Xorg.0.log
glmark.log

----------


## tista

> Hi Tista,
> 
> Screenshot of display attached...
> 
> Log files...
> 
> mythfrontend.log
> Xorg.0.log
> glmark.log


Thanks Paul...

I've seen your shot, then one question.

if you run MythTV on classic gnome desktop without any compositor, how the results were?
you seem run Unity or Unity-2d. unity-2d would be OK but unity might cause corruptions...

unfortunately I might not be able to track this issue down, because we didn't any sources on userspace of EMGD...
I hope Matt would gave us the any answer about technical points.  :Wink: 

Cheers.

----------


## PilotPaul

Yes I use Unity-2D.  However, logging in using any other desktop session, including classic (no effects) makes no difference.  I have other MythTV frontends (not GMA500 based) that work fine with MythTV 0.25 so I am fairly sure it is something to do with the EMGD driver.  I'll keep trying different options and see what happens...

Cheers

----------


## Drazatlab

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone. I have been following this thread for a couple of years and it has greatly helped me in the configuration of my dell mini 12 (inspiron 1210) as the ubuntu versions increment. There seems to always be some hitch somewhere, but the tips and some patience always gets me by. Thanks again to all!

----------


## locutusoftrek

I've missed some posts from my last visit and I don't know if this is something you have already answered to, but on my Asus 1101HA with Ubuntu Natty I've still some minor problems with the superbe emgd drivers:

- everytime I restart the pc Ubuntu re-adds the USA keyboard layout: I delete it, but after restart it's there again. I think that could be something releted with the emgd drivers cause without them there was not this problem.

- sometime (often but not always, don't know why) ubuntu doesn't go in suspend mode: it switch off the screen but stay on.

There are news about these two minor problems  :Smile: ?

Thnx!

----------


## rapiertg

> - everytime I restart the pc Ubuntu re-adds the USA keyboard layout: I delete it, but after restart it's there again. I think that could be something releted with the emgd drivers cause without them there was not this problem.


  Be sure to select your prefered language in gdm also. It often pushes USA layout which is prefered to gnome, resulting in wrong language. This happened to me, and selecting Polish language in gdm and than in gnome helped.

Cheers

----------


## singpolyma

Anyone know anything about the Assertion `scene->drm_scene->h <= region_height' failed problem (https://bugs.launchpad.net/gma500/+bug/774208) with PSB driver (I am on 10.04).  I used to get it a lot more, with video playback sometimes and with minecraft, now I seem to only be getting it when trying to run StarCraft.

Someone else in this thread had the same problem with Wine.  Maybe it's an interaction with Wine problem?

It seems that since I was last on this forum the wiki page has changed to recommend EMGD.  I'm going to try that and see if it helps, though I'm a bit afraid.  Hopefully I don't break everything!

----------


## singpolyma

> Anyone know anything about the Assertion `scene->drm_scene->h <= region_height' failed problem (https://bugs.launchpad.net/gma500/+bug/774208) with PSB driver (I am on 10.04).  I used to get it a lot more, with video playback sometimes and with minecraft, now I seem to only be getting it when trying to run StarCraft.
> 
> Someone else in this thread had the same problem with Wine.  Maybe it's an interaction with Wine problem?
> 
> It seems that since I was last on this forum the wiki page has changed to recommend EMGD.  I'm going to try that and see if it helps, though I'm a bit afraid.  Hopefully I don't break everything!


Wow!  Suprisingly, the change to EMGD worked and now I can run StarCraft!  Hooray!

----------


## singpolyma

> Wow!  Suprisingly, the change to EMGD worked and now I can run StarCraft!  Hooray!


I knew there had to be a catch.  StarCraft works fine now, and normal operation is unaffected by the switch, but now Minecraft crashes with:



```
libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/tls/emgd_dri.so
libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/emgd_dri.so
libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/emgd_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/libsrv_um.so: undefined symbol: drmDropMaster)
libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib32/dri/tls/emgd_dri.so
libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib32/dri/emgd_dri.so
libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib32/dri/emgd_dri.so failed (/usr/lib32/dri/emgd_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
libGL error: unable to load driver: emgd_dri.so
libGL error: driver pointer missing
libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/tls/swrast_dri.so
libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
org.lwjgl.LWJGLException: Could not choose GLX13 config
```

So... I may end up needing to switch back and forth between PSB and EMGD... fun...

----------


## bgeer

> From my Feb 25, 2011 post:
> 
> I installed Lucazade's 10.4 on my Acer AO751h & have everything working ...
> 
> Bob


I did an [unfortunate] "upgrade all" on my 10.04 install & my Acer AO751's Ubuntu no longer works.  Gotta remember to deselect the Linux kernel stuff!

Kernel 2.6.32.34 (?) got installed.  Boot starts, goes to purple screen, then black screen & no disk activity & no ping, even if I choose to reboot the original 2.6.32.24 kernel.

I figure I can reboot from flash, change xorg.conf to boot vesa instead of psb, reboot to uinstall the newer kernel, change vesa back to psb, & reboot to the original kernel.  Does this have any chance of working?

Is there a better way to get back to a working 10.04 w/ psb?

Much obliged, Bob

----------


## Banhof

Hello guys. I have used http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=3931 by luca to make the backlight control working, but no success. I've got Acer 751h and I use Kubuntu Natty. According the lsmod, the emgdbl driver is successfully loaded. The backlight is on the lowest possible level, which renders the notebook unusable, and there's no chance to change it either by hotkeys nor by background level slider in kde power daemon. Any hints? Thx a lot!

----------


## tista

> I did an [unfortunate] "upgrade all" on my 10.04 install & my Acer AO751's Ubuntu no longer works.  Gotta remember to deselect the Linux kernel stuff!
> 
> Kernel 2.6.32.34 (?) got installed.  Boot starts, goes to purple screen, then black screen & no disk activity & no ping, even if I choose to reboot the original 2.6.32.24 kernel.
> 
> I figure I can reboot from flash, change xorg.conf to boot vesa instead of psb, reboot to uinstall the newer kernel, change vesa back to psb, & reboot to the original kernel.  Does this have any chance of working?
> 
> Is there a better way to get back to a working 10.04 w/ psb?
> 
> Much obliged, Bob


Hi bgeer.  :Wink: 

did u already tried this command?:


```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source
```

today I'm far from psb hack, so I didn't have any convictions for the name of it. the name means "kernel module of psb" u know?

give it a try!

Cheers.

----------


## locutusoftrek

> Be sure to select your prefered language in gdm also. It often pushes USA layout which is prefered to gnome, resulting in wrong language. This happened to me, and selecting Polish language in gdm and than in gnome helped.
> 
> Cheers


Thnx!
I think I've solved that ^^

----------


## lucazade

Hi guys

I've updated psb_gfx drivers for Oneiric Ocelot 11.10
I've posted info about it in a new thread in the development forum, so please answer there if interested in testing:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10991520

this is thread is toooo giant!

----------


## catslaugh

I upgraded my Dell Mini 12 to 2.6.39-020639rc4-generic yesterday so I could load psb-gfx, and it has been very stable; I can now run Unity-2d without having frequent segfaults in the X server (which happened under emgd).  (I did have to comment out the call to drm_fb_helper_restore_fbdev_mode /var/lib/dkms/psb/0.2.26/build/psb_fb.c in order to get it to build.)  Heres my /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-psb_gfx.conf:



```
Section "Device"
    Identifier "Configured Video Device"
    Driver     "fbdev"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Device        "Configured Video Device"
    Monitor       "Configured Monitor"
    SubSection "Display"
	Depth     24
	Modes    "1280x800"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Configured Monitor"
	ModelName    "LCD Panel 1280x800"
	Modeline     "1280x800"  70.10  1280 1327 1359 1418  800 802 808 822 -HSync +VSync
EndSection

Section "DRI"
        Mode         0666
EndSection
```

----------


## arupqfjm

Hi everyone,

I think I found a little bug in the python script emgd-xorg-conf :
on lines 127, 135 and 141, I think this is ["axb","c"] instead of [["axb","c"]]

Thank you for your work !

----------


## bgeer

> Hi bgeer. 
> 
> did u already tried this command?:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo dpkg-reconfigure psb-kernel-source
> ```


I tried...came very close to getting it running, but alas not.  This is the error from Xorg.0.log:


```
(II) LoadModule: "psb"
(WW) Warning, couldn't open module psb
(II) UnloadModule: "psb"
(EE) Failed to load module "psb" (module does not exist, 0)
(EE) No drivers available.
```

I assume this was looking for a X module named "psb".  I only found one called Xpsb, so I tried using that in the Device section but still didn't work.  Don't know what to try next, except reinstall from Luca's original 10.04 image for my AO751h.  Bob

----------


## zefrane

Dear all, 

after struggling a few day with the GMA500, Ubuntu 11.04 and a first gen Sony Vaio P (VGN-P11Z) I got it somehow to work (Ubuntu 11.04 and Unity).
I put it here, hope to help other people with the same trouble. 

First I installed the EMGD drivers like this, 



> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/emgd 
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get install xorg-emgd emgd-dkms emgd-xorg-conf
> sudo emgd-xorg-conf


note that I did not bother with downgrading kernnel or xorg. Then I added this 10-emgd.conf (http://paste.ubuntu.com/538965/), the credit goes to Tisa, see here.
Actually in Grub I gave also the mem=1920mb commando, not sure it is needed.
Several other 10-emgd.conf either gave me the screen flickers on the login screen or rather funny/pychedelic colours

Of course important stuff is still not working. Hibernate, suspend, Brightness key (they worked in 10.04 with the psb drivers). 
It is still faster than win 7 and has some reason to co-exist on the harddisk. If I figure out how to get it to work I will tell.


Zefrane

P.S.
The GMA500 is a shame to intel, sony and linux. Win 7 is not suitable on a netbook at all. The one laptop(s) that never gave me any trouble is a Mac. Not being a fanboy I am pretty angry that I bought in 2009 two GMA500 netbooks and with both I have troubles since then. And this is not just intel to blame. With every new Ubuntu/kernel/xorg update  the trouble starts all over again. I added to this thread already on page 3, now on page 428 the situation is as bad as it was back then... I like Linux, but to make it fly another concept is needed. E.g. to certificate laptop for Linux.

----------


## lucazade

> I tried...came very close to getting it running, but alas not.  This is the error from Xorg.0.log:
> 
> 
> ```
> (II) LoadModule: "psb"
> (WW) Warning, couldn't open module psb
> (II) UnloadModule: "psb"
> (EE) Failed to load module "psb" (module does not exist, 0)
> (EE) No drivers available.
> ...


what's the output of:
sudo apt-get install psb-kernel-source

----------


## lucazade

> note that I did not bother with downgrading kernnel or xorg.


of course you didn't bother, because we bothered for you, making Xorg downgrade automatic during driver installation.. LOL!




> Actually in Grub I gave also the mem=1920mb commando, not sure it is needed.


Not needed and also it decreases memory available for system!




> Of course important stuff is still not working. Hibernate, suspend, Brightness key (they worked in 10.04 with the psb drivers).


Brightness is working for some netbooks.
Psb drivers are totally different from emgd.




> And this is not just intel to blame.


Who do you want to blame?! 

btw don't give suggestions about drivers if you are not sure, this could create only more problems for other users!

----------


## zefrane

Thanks for clarifying  the details. 

Even not understanding all details of the driver I had countless reinstalls on getting the Vaio P (VGN-P11Z) to work with 11.04. Not one post covers it all. So I think, it may be actually helpful for people with this configuration.

The community is very helpful. But sometimes basics are not covered e.g. on HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo it is not mentioned, that the downgrade goes automatically. So people spend time to find this out, or are distracted by the real problem if the recommendation do not. (for me 3 nights).

I have some laptops running fantastic in Ubuntu (e.g. EEE701, Asus S6). But some are a pain (mostly sony). This is a pity, as that I buy a laptop also with Ubuntu in mind. Still I buy new, cutting edge HW, hoping that Ubuntu may support it within a year.
Canonical or other could put in place an "evaluation process". They could even charge for it. The "certified for Ubuntu"  would make a good buying arguments for lot of people, universities and schools out there.  Win for hardware vendor, Linux and users.

cheers

----------


## lucazade

> Thanks for clarifying  the details. 
> 
> Even not understanding all details of the driver I had countless reinstalls on getting the Vaio P (VGN-P11Z) to work with 11.04. Not one post covers it all. So I think, it may be actually helpful for people with this configuration.
> 
> The community is very helpful. But sometimes basics are not covered e.g. on HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo it is not mentioned, that the downgrade goes automatically. So people spend time to find this out, or are distracted by the real problem if the recommendation do not. (for me 3 nights).
> 
> I have some laptops running fantastic in Ubuntu (e.g. EEE701, Asus S6). But some are a pain (mostly sony). This is a pity, as that I buy a laptop also with Ubuntu in mind. Still I buy new, cutting edge HW, hoping that Ubuntu may support it within a year.
> Canonical or other could put in place an "evaluation process". They could even charge for it. The "certified for Ubuntu"  would make a good buying arguments for lot of people, universities and schools out there.  Win for hardware vendor, Linux and users.
> 
> cheers


You're welcome.

You spent 3 nights, I spent 3 years behind the gma500 scene  with all the other folks of the team.

We are volunteers so you won't find perfect documentation,  also because we don't write drivers for work.

Canonical and Ubuntu are not responsible for this (like arch, mandriva, fedora and all other distros).
The only responsible is Intel who didn't make optimal and always up-to-date drivers for gma500 during these years.

Nvidia for example makes blob drivers always performant and up-to-date and nobody rants about closed source drivers. they just work.

Intel instead, because of ip problem, and mostly because gma500 is not their primary goal, made poor/decent drivers during all these years.

(btw my acer751h with emgd has 2D/3D, vaapi accel for hd movies, suspend and brightness working)

----------


## bgeer

> what's the output of:
> sudo apt-get install psb-kernel-source


I don't recall exactly, but appeared to be no error yet with black screen.  After, I logged into my AO751h from my desktop & executed "startx" & got some screen flashes which ended in black screen & same error "...Warning, couldn't open module psb..."

Since my wife was nagging me to setup her new cellphone, I started reinstall of your 10.04 psb1 distro which failed - alas my flash drive had to be rewritten!  Then reinstall proceeded normally followed by several synaptic sessions for applications only... :Smile: 

I much appreciate your [& colleagues] work with GMA500.  I like my AO751h's screensize, hate 10" netbook screensize.  All current 11.6" to 12" screen netbooks cost more than when I bought mine, plus manufacturers are all in love with "pad" or as theregister.co.uk writes, "fondleslab".  Difficult to say if netbooks will ever be a continued & improved product.

Cheers, Bob

----------


## aku-aku

Has anyone else experienced problems with their Acer 751h crashing?  I'm running Natty with the EMGD drivers, and since upgrading to Natty (from Maverick with the psb drivers), my laptop has become quite unstable, especially when running on battery.  This will often happen during the boot process before X has started.  I'm running the 2.6.38 kernel.  The crash results in horizontal lines appearing across the screen.

If anyone has any tips, I'd really appreciate it.

----------


## serkho

emgd-xorg-conf seems missing settings for Vaio P31 an P39. 

Essentially, they can use the same settings as P11. DMI string is:
"Sony Corporation VGN-P39VRL_N/VAIO" + other letters other than N for different colour variants (time to use regular expressions?)
For P31 model P39->P31 should do the job.

----------


## cheshirekow

> Hi all
> 
> I've finalized PSB drivers support for Natty (xorg 1.10)
> PPA ...
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> mkdir psb110
> ...


Hello again. I gave up on the HP Slate for a few weeks but now I'm going to make another attempt. I'm trying to install the PSB driver in Natty (as it works quite well in Maverick). Unfortunately these files appear to have been removed from dropbox. Any chance of sharing those again?

Thanks.

----------


## tista

> Has anyone else experienced problems with their Acer 751h crashing?  I'm running Natty with the EMGD drivers, and since upgrading to Natty (from Maverick with the psb drivers), my laptop has become quite unstable, especially when running on battery.  This will often happen during the boot process before X has started.  I'm running the 2.6.38 kernel.  The crash results in horizontal lines appearing across the screen.
> 
> If anyone has any tips, I'd really appreciate it.


Hi aku-aku.

unfortunately I've never experienced such issues on VAIO P...  :Sad: 
if you could, let us see your log at Xorg.0.log both on success and on failed...
I wanna see diff from between them.

Cheers.

----------


## tista

> Hello again. I gave up on the HP Slate for a few weeks but now I'm going to make another attempt. I'm trying to install the PSB driver in Natty (as it works quite well in Maverick). Unfortunately these files appear to have been removed from dropbox. Any chance of sharing those again?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi cheshirekow.

did you mean here?:
https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/psb110

you should give a try for this PPA and maverick kernel from main repository.

regards.

----------


## twisted_wicked

Hi there  :Razz: 
First of all i'd like to say a big thank you to all the dedicated people maintaining and trying to make gma 500 work on ubuntu.U guys rock  :Wink: !
I've been keeping an eye on the thread for quite some time now but never had the time to actually try ubuntu on my asus eee pc 1101.I did do some limited testing before emgd but gave up after failing miserably on playing vids and instead went ahead and installed win7.Now that i have some spare time,i'd like to give a more thorough testing on ubuntu. Before i get started could someone be kind enough to clarify a couple of things 'cause the thread has become huge. 
As im seeing in the wiki,xv playback is excellent-what about mkv(720p)/flash video?
What version of emgd is currently used in ubuntu?(Since im seeing emgd 1.6 07/July on intel's site.)
Intel's site now states  Release date: *Fri, Apr 15, 2011* i could have sworn that up to an hour ago it was 07/july...

----------


## thopiekar

This torrent could be useful for some people who need to reinstall ubuntu on their netbook: http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6523351
Fresh LiveCD but just for testing.. Can't guarentee that it would work at all.

I'm sorry, but I haven't followed the thread for a long time.
It even seems that this thread is getting me dizzy while new messages appear sometimes hourly  :Eh?: 
Could someone be so kind and give me a short summary, what needs to be added to xorg-emgd-conf? This would be great!  :Biggrin: I would add it as fast as I can. Feel free to send me DMI's and configs via pm.

----------


## lucazade

> This torrent could be useful for some people who need to reinstall ubuntu on their netbook: http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6523351
> Fresh LiveCD but just for testing.. Can't guarentee that it would work at all.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I haven't followed the thread for a long time.
> It even seems that this thread is getting me dizzy while new messages appear sometimes hourly 
> Could someone be so kind and give me a short summary, what needs to be added to xorg-emgd-conf? This would be great! I would add it as fast as I can. Feel free to send me DMI's and configs via pm.


Hi Thopiekar  :Smile: 

I haven't followed this thread in the last period, so I have missed something as well.
the piratebay is not reachable from here, i believe it is needed the ip address to get the site because of piracy restrictions. What livecd is?!

----------


## thopiekar

> emgd-xorg-conf seems missing settings for Vaio P31 an P39. 
> 
> Essentially, they can use the same settings as P11. DMI string is:
> "Sony Corporation VGN-P39VRL_N/VAIO" + other letters other than N for different colour variants (time to use regular expressions?)
> For P31 model P39->P31 should do the job.


so this -> "Sony Corporation VGN-P39VRL_*/VAIO" would be fine? I'm not familiar with these devices but stands the "N" really for the color?

----------


## thopiekar

> Hi Thopiekar 
> 
> I haven't followed this thread in the last period, so I have missed something as well.
> the piratebay is not reachable from here, i believe it is needed the ip address to get the site because of piracy restrictions. What livecd is?!


I'll check that.. Well a LiveCD is that what you might call your Ubuntu install cd  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: You can (hopefully) download the torrent directly via this URL: http://torrents.thepiratebay.org/652...51.TPB.torrent

----------


## lucazade

> I'll check that.. Well a LiveCD is that what you might call your Ubuntu install cd 
> 
> EDIT: You can (hopefully) download the torrent directly via this URL: http://torrents.thepiratebay.org/652...51.TPB.torrent


ah ok.. natty + emgd  :Smile:  
I didn't understand.

I can reach piratebay only from here, maybe italian dns issue 
http://labaia.ws/torrent/6523351

great work !

----------


## thopiekar

> ah ok.. natty + emgd  
> I didn't understand.
> 
> I can reach piratebay only from here, maybe italian dns issue 
> http://labaia.ws/torrent/6523351
> 
> great work !


thanks

----------


## fanum

> thanks


Can everyone access it now? I can add it and a link to it on my company website if necessary. Also, what did you use to make this? I used to use reconstructor, but have been looking for a replacement for creating my own live distros

----------


## thopiekar

> Can everyone access it now? I can add it and a link to it on my company website if necessary. Also, what did you use to make this? I used to use reconstructor, but have been looking for a replacement for creating my own live distros


used: http://uck.sourceforge.net/
the application is also available in the ubuntu repo...

----------


## jonxz

Hi everyone,

This thread has been helping me a lot on making my Sony VAIO VPCX127LG display to work...
But after I get the driver installed, it kick me back to the login window everytime when I run Chrome or Chromium browser... And in /var/log/syslog shows:



```
Jul 11 09:47:15 VPCX127LG kernel: [   97.122789] GMMADR(region 0) start: 0x80000000 (256M).
Jul 11 09:47:15 VPCX127LG kernel: [   97.122798] GTTADR(region 3) start: 0x94280000 (can map 256M RAM), and actual RAM base 0x7ffc0000.
Jul 11 09:47:15 VPCX127LG kernel: [   97.122803] Stolen memory information 
Jul 11 09:47:15 VPCX127LG kernel: [   97.122807]        base in RAM: 0x7f800000 
Jul 11 09:47:15 VPCX127LG kernel: [   97.122811]        size: 7932K, calculated by (GTT RAM base) - (Stolen base)
Jul 11 09:47:15 VPCX127LG kernel: [   97.122817]        size: 0M (dvmt mode=0)
Jul 11 09:47:15 VPCX127LG kernel: [   97.122951] Set up 1983 stolen pages starting at 0x0007f800, GTT offset 0K
Jul 11 09:47:15 VPCX127LG acpid: client 1069[0:0] has disconnected
Jul 11 09:47:15 VPCX127LG acpid: client connected from 1625[0:0]
Jul 11 09:47:15 VPCX127LG acpid: 1 client rule loaded
Jul 11 09:47:16 VPCX127LG kernel: [   97.664734]  Inserting over stolen memory.
Jul 11 09:47:16 VPCX127LG kernel: [   97.711045]  Inserting over stolen memory.
Jul 11 09:47:16 VPCX127LG kernel: [   97.711869]  Inserting over stolen memory.
Jul 11 09:47:16 VPCX127LG kernel: [   97.753535]  Inserting over stolen memory.
```

Tried to find the solution from the internet but no luck  :Sad: 

Anyone can help or any idea?

I am running Lubuntu 11.04, uname -a output:


```
Linux VPCX127LG 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
```



```
#dpkg -l | grep emgd
ii  emgd-dkms                            1.6.0.1922-0ubuntu1~ppa12                                                              Intel emgd driver in DKMS format.
ii  emgd-xorg-conf                       0.1~2~16~201105270934~natty1                                                           Configuration generator for Intel EMGD
ii  emgdbl                               0.1beta3                                                                               Intel emgd backlight driver in DKMS format.
ii  emgdui                               1.0-1.2.0~ppa1                                                                         Intel EMGD drivers GUI
ii  xorg-emgd                            1.6.1-1952-0ubuntu1~ppa9                                                               X11 drivers for Poulsbo (psb) 3D acceleration
```

Thanks in advanced!

----------


## mattrope

> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread has been helping me a lot on making my Sony VAIO VPCX127LG display to work...
> But after I get the driver installed, it kick me back to the login window everytime when I run Chrome or Chromium browser...


Nothing you posted looks out of place.  Can you post your X logfile?  What you're describing sounds like the X server crashing for some reason.

----------


## jonxz

> Nothing you posted looks out of place.  Can you post your X logfile?  What you're describing sounds like the X server crashing for some reason.


Thanks, this is my Xorg.0.log I catch right after it crash and at the login screen.

Sometimes when I repeat the run Chrome -> forced logout -> login again-> Run Chrome for few times I manage can get the browser running.

I have tried Ubuntu 11.04, LinuxMint 11 and Lubuntu 11.04 and the problem still there.

Really appreciate for your help  :Smile:  

Jon

----------


## Udibuntu

Hello guys, thank you again for all the effort you put in making this crappy GPU to work!

My GMA500 inflicted Acer 751 running Lucid was decommissioned due to it's lack of ability to present PPS's on an external monitor, and general poor performance.

What would you recommend for a working Ubuntu release/GMA500 driver at this point as an alternative to throwing the little POS away? 

Revert to karmic+PSB?

Thank you!

----------


## thopiekar

Got a question about my torrent. I put the ISO on my BitTorrent-enabled NAS, but see that nobody downloaded something. Now having Transmission opened I see 3 clients. Could it be that your BitTorrent just allow encrypted sharing? My NAS maybe don't support it. However I'll keep Transmission now opened.

Have fun!

----------


## mattrope

> Thanks, this is my Xorg.0.log I catch right after it crash and at the login screen.
> 
> Sometimes when I repeat the run Chrome -> forced logout -> login again-> Run Chrome for few times I manage can get the browser running.
> 
> I have tried Ubuntu 11.04, LinuxMint 11 and Lubuntu 11.04 and the problem still there.
> 
> Really appreciate for your help  
> 
> Jon


I don't see anything wrong in your Xorg.0.log either.  If you're already back at the login screen before you grab the log, then you probably want to grab Xorg.0.log.old (since at that point you've already started a fresh X instance to replace the one that crashed).  As an alternative, you may want to try booting to a text console rather than graphical login, manually starting the X server with "startx," and then reproducing the crash.  Unfortunately I suspect that the source of the crash is likely caused by a corner case in the 2D acceleration, so you won't really be able to get too much useful information other than "yep, it's segfaulting while handling some xrender operation."

Have you tried Chromium browser?  If you can reproduce the same types of crashes with Chromium that you do with Chrome, it might be easier to get a bug filed against EMGD (since Chromium is one of the browsers that can be used on Meego IVI).

----------


## SCBrazil

Hi,
I haven't been on here for over a year. Have just put Ubuntu 11.04 back on my Acer 751H but am lost as to the latest method of getting the res correct. I read back about ten pages in the thread but found nothing about a fresh setup. Could someone post me a link please?

----------


## jonxz

> I don't see anything wrong in your Xorg.0.log either.  If you're already back at the login screen before you grab the log, then you probably want to grab Xorg.0.log.old (since at that point you've already started a fresh X instance to replace the one that crashed).  As an alternative, you may want to try booting to a text console rather than graphical login, manually starting the X server with "startx," and then reproducing the crash.  Unfortunately I suspect that the source of the crash is likely caused by a corner case in the 2D acceleration, so you won't really be able to get too much useful information other than "yep, it's segfaulting while handling some xrender operation."
> 
> Have you tried Chromium browser?  If you can reproduce the same types of crashes with Chromium that you do with Chrome, it might be easier to get a bug filed against EMGD (since Chromium is one of the browsers that can be used on Meego IVI).


Oops, I just reboot my laptop and run Chromium (latest version updated from ubuntu repo), and same as running Chrome, X restarted. I attached the Xorg.0.log.old. I think this segment of the log reported the problem:



```
Backtrace:
[   104.955] 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x3b) [0x80ae7ab]
[   104.955] 1: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x68538) [0x80b0538]
[   104.955] 2: (vdso) (__kernel_rt_sigreturn+0x0) [0xafb40c]
[   104.955] 3: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (0x56d000+0x647da) [0x5d17da]
[   104.955] 4: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (0x56d000+0x16923) [0x583923]
[   104.955] 5: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (pixman_blt+0x78) [0x5a9228]
[   104.956] 6: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so (fbCopyNtoN+0x263) [0x796493]
[   104.956] 7: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/emgd_drv.so (0x3ea000+0x28f0b) [0x412f0b]
[   104.956] Segmentation fault at address 0xb4d53000
[   104.956] 
Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting
```

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## ferry_toth

Has anyone got firefox HW acceleration working with emgd?

Ferry

----------


## W33do

Hi,

I've installed the ubuntu 11.04 with the emgd driverr on my Asus 1104HA and now I have problem to use the VGA output (dual screen). I can't select the outuput using lxrandr (it doesn't appears). 

I tried to modify the xorg.conf but nothing append...

If someone have an idea...
thanks in advance

W33Do

----------


## mikewhatever

> Hi,
> 
> I've installed the ubuntu 11.04 with the emgd driverr on my Asus 1104HA and now I have problem to use the VGA output (dual screen). I can't select the outuput using lxrandr (it doesn't appears). 
> 
> I tried to modify the xorg.conf but nothing append...
> 
> If someone have an idea...
> thanks in advance
> 
> W33Do


EMGD is a driver for so called embedded devices - car entertainment system, airplane TV displays, some abomination built into a fridge, and so on. Now, since you are not expected to board a plane with an LCD display and a VGA cable, or hook up your 40 inch TV to the fridge, the driver just doesn't seem to have external monitor support.

----------


## mattrope

> Hi,
> 
> I've installed the ubuntu 11.04 with the emgd driverr on my Asus 1104HA and now I have problem to use the VGA output (dual screen). I can't select the outuput using lxrandr (it doesn't appears). 
> 
> I tried to modify the xorg.conf but nothing append...
> 
> If someone have an idea...
> thanks in advance
> 
> W33Do


EMGD supports "zaphod-style" dual display; you need to configure the driver to use multiple display in your xorg.conf (it doesn't expose it via the randr interface).  I believe there were some example configurations posted earlier in this thread.

----------


## W33do

> EMGD supports "zaphod-style" dual display; you need to configure the driver to use multiple display in your xorg.conf (it doesn't expose it via the randr interface).  I believe there were some example configurations posted earlier in this thread.


Thanks mattrope, I found the solution in an earlier post ^^
It's work well on my asus 1101HA



```

1. add/edit some codes in xorg.conf.
Option "ALL/1/General/PortOrder" "42000" to "24000" --- this means external SDVo was set to PRIMARY, internal LCD was done to SECONDARY.Option "ALL/1/General/DisplayConfig" "1" to "2" --- this means "Clone Displays".Option "ALL/1/Port/2/General/EdidAvail" "1" --- set using EDID for external display due to Auto-detection.Option "ALL/1/Port/2/General/EdidNotAvail" "7" --- paired with above.
2. connect external display into PC.
3. killall Xorg and you would see gdm on both SDVo and LVDS.
4. after login, you could change resolution and reflesh by using Gnome Display tool.
```

----------


## catslaugh

The psb-dkms_0.2.37~snapshot1 just came out.  Getting it working on natty required
Commenting out drm_fb_helper_restore_fbdev_mode in /var/lib/dkms/psb/0.2.37~snapshot1/build/framebuffer.cBuild with "sudo make CONFIG_DRM_PSB=m"
Its now doing fine on my Dell Mini 12.

----------


## lucazade

> The psb-dkms_0.2.37~snapshot1 just came out.  Getting it working on natty required
> Commenting out drm_fb_helper_restore_fbdev_mode in /var/lib/dkms/psb/0.2.37~snapshot1/build/framebuffer.cBuild with "sudo make CONFIG_DRM_PSB=m"
> Its now doing fine on my Dell Mini 12.


@catslaugh


Why you need to do these changes? What was the issue?
Here on natty and acer works without problems.

----------


## tista

Hi guys.

hummm... what's happen in psb-dkms?  :Sad: 

hopefully let us see your make.log. we should share the issues, right?
and basically, /var/lib/dkms directory is the "temporary" cache for building. so it didn't any effectiveness for "editing sources", so why he made a success on such method on Ubunt???  :Confused: 
every time these directories must be refreshed by dkms whenever you run dkms. yep. the temporary. included me, no one used such directory to edit/patch the sources...

if you guys really want to edit the sources, you should work in where stays in /usr/src/*. yeah there is the real sources.

cheers.

----------


## Udibuntu

> @catslaugh
> 
> 
> Why you need to do these changes? What was the issue?
> Here on natty and acer works without problems.


Luca, is Natty the best option for the 751? With which driver pack?

Thanks a lot.

----------


## lucazade

> Luca, is Natty the best option for the 751? With which driver pack?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


You have 2 options in Natty: emgd (slow 2d, good 3d and vaapi playback)
or psb_gfx that gives only a  fast 2d.
both have pros and cons.. I use the netbook mainly for webbrowsing so psb_gfx is enough for me.

----------


## catslaugh

Im on Natty with the 2.6.39-020639rc4-generic kernel loaded its the most recent 2.6.39 kernel I could find for Natty.  I switched to psb_gfx because my X server kept crashing when I used emgd, especially when I switched from KDE to Unity 2D; since I switched to psb_gfx, its been very solid.

I figured there was no point in editing the sources in /usr/src because the only thing that would trigger a new build would be a new version of psb_gfx coming in anyway, in which case I would need to edit the new sources.  So I edited them in the same directory in which the build was running.

----------


## tista

> Im on Natty with the 2.6.39-020639rc4-generic kernel loaded its the most recent 2.6.39 kernel I could find for Natty.  I switched to psb_gfx because my X server kept crashing when I used emgd, especially when I switched from KDE to Unity 2D; since I switched to psb_gfx, its been very solid.
> 
> I figured there was no point in editing the sources in /usr/src because the only thing that would trigger a new build would be a new version of psb_gfx coming in anyway, in which case I would need to edit the new sources.  So I edited them in the same directory in which the build was running.


I couldn't understand what you did that...  :Sad: 

psb-dkms package must give us the sources into /usr/src/ and dkms runs. whenever dkms runs, dkms would make temporary directory in /var/lib/dkms/MODULE_NAME/VERSIONS/build by using the sources installed in /usr/src/MODULE_NAME-VERSIONS/.

so if you guys edited the sources of psb-dkms in /usr/src/, then needed only a command:


```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure psb-dkms
```

yes. that would run all dkms building service automatically and properly.

but if not, building process couldn't work properly, for example, missing system-wide headers, missing targets, and so.... 

I couldn't suggest such "tricky" building. for me, I often use "make" command when I do patchworks, but it's only useful in local directory build. and surely I understand "what is the make modules in kernel?". actually, I haven't any ideas why u need module parameter to make? it's completely wrong... because I wrote this Makefile and we didn't need any patches for build against 2.6.39.

finally I need to see your make.log. 
* if build was not success:
/var/lib/dkms/MODULE_NAME/VERSIONS/build/make.log
* if succeeded
/var/lib/dkms/YOUR_KERNEL/build/make.log

----------


## yeahitsmeagain

> I couldn't understand what you did that... 
> 
> psb-dkms package must give us the sources into /usr/src/ and dkms runs. whenever dkms runs, dkms would make temporary directory in /var/lib/dkms/MODULE_NAME/VERSIONS/build by using the sources installed in /usr/src/MODULE_NAME-VERSIONS/.
> 
> so if you guys edited the sources of psb-dkms in /usr/src/, then needed only a command:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo dpkg-reconfigure psb-dkms
> ...


Sorry to hop in but I just did a fresh install on a Dell Mini 12 and got the same error, here is my make.log contents.  Thanks

DKMS make.log for psb-0.2.37~snapshot1 for kernel 2.6.39-020639rc4-generic (i686)
Sat Jul 23 18:07:59 EDT 2011
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.39-020639rc4-generic/build SUBDIRS=/var/lib/dkms/psb/0.2.37~snapshot1/build modules
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.39-020639rc4-generic'
  Building modules, stage 2.
  MODPOST 0 modules
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.39-020639rc4-generic'

----------


## tista

Ah OK. I understood. latest psb-dkms is now 0.2.37~snapshot1, right?

this version is NOT my works...  :Sad: 

well... it seems to need doing patchworks. because this build process had done nothing... damned...

patch is here:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/650934/

@Luca

who could export the module build parameter "CONFIG_DRM_PSB"? on Natty, there is few people  playing with Moorestown/Medfield GMA600 and/or SGX540, so I suppose we didn't have to concern such future platform...

----------


## lucazade

> Ah OK. I understood. latest psb-dkms is now 0.2.37~snapshot1, right?
> 
> this version is NOT my works... 
> 
> well... it seems to need doing patchworks. because this build process had done nothing... damned...
> 
> patch is here:
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/650934/
> 
> ...


Tista

Yep, it is my works.
I can assure here it works, I'm using it right now.

I'll look at config drm psb in makefile anyway.

make.log:


```
DKMS make.log for psb-0.2.37~snapshot1 for kernel 2.6.39-3-generic (i686)
mer 20 lug 2011, 18.16.44, CEST
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.39-3-generic/build SUBDIRS=/var/lib/dkms/psb/0.2.37~snapshot1/build modules
make[1]: ingresso nella directory "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.39-3-generic"
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/psb/0.2.37~snapshot1/build/gem_glue.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/psb/0.2.37~snapshot1/build/accel_2d.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/psb/0.2.37~snapshot1/build/backlight.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/psb/0.2.37~snapshot1/build/framebuffer.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/psb/0.2.37~snapshot1/build/gem.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/psb/0.2.37~snapshot1/build/gtt.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/psb/0.2.37~snapshot1/build/intel_bios.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/psb/0.2.37~snapshot1/build/intel_i2c.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/psb/0.2.37~snapshot1/build/intel_opregion.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/psb/0.2.37~snapshot1/build/mmu.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/psb/0.2.37~snapshot1/build/power.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/psb/0.2.37~snapshot1/build/psb_drv.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/psb/0.2.37~snapshot1/build/psb_intel_display.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/psb/0.2.37~snapshot1/build/psb_intel_lvds.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/psb/0.2.37~snapshot1/build/psb_intel_modes.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/psb/0.2.37~snapshot1/build/psb_intel_sdvo.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/psb/0.2.37~snapshot1/build/psb_lid.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/psb/0.2.37~snapshot1/build/psb_irq.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/psb/0.2.37~snapshot1/build/psb_device.o
  CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/psb/0.2.37~snapshot1/build/mid_bios.o
  LD [M]  /var/lib/dkms/psb/0.2.37~snapshot1/build/psb_gfx.o
  Building modules, stage 2.
  MODPOST 1 modules
  CC      /var/lib/dkms/psb/0.2.37~snapshot1/build/psb_gfx.mod.o
  LD [M]  /var/lib/dkms/psb/0.2.37~snapshot1/build/psb_gfx.ko
make[1]: uscita dalla directory "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.39-3-generic"
```

----------


## tista

> Tista
> 
> Yep, it is my works.
> I can assure here it works, I'm using it right now.
> 
> I'll look at config drm psb in makefile anyway.
> 
> make.log:
> 
> ...


Thanks.  :Wink: 

I'm afraid that they might go with 2.6.39-x-rc kernel. but you seem to use ubuntu .39 kernel. anything different are existed between them? 

cheers.

----------


## lucazade

> Thanks. 
> 
> I'm afraid that they might go with 2.6.39-x-rc kernel. but you seem to use ubuntu .39 kernel. anything different are existed between them? 
> 
> cheers.


I'm using .39 from Guidoic PPA, those rc releases are instead from mainline kernel ppa and are without ubuntu patches. Dunno if there are other differences.

https://launchpad.net/~guido-iodice/...el-and-drivers

let me know if with final .39 kernel works ok..

see you!

----------


## yeahitsmeagain

> I'm using .39 from Guidoic PPA, those rc releases are instead from mainline kernel ppa and are without ubuntu patches. Dunno if there are other differences.
> 
> https://launchpad.net/~guido-iodice/...el-and-drivers
> 
> let me know if with final .39 kernel works ok..
> 
> see you!


I did a fresh install on the Dell Mini 12, used the Guidoic kernel above, did the step by step in http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=3866 (starting @ #2 since I already had a working .39 kernel) with no errors and when I reboot..I get a black screen. This has happened twice so I am obviously out of tricks and in over my head.  Any ideas?

----------


## tista

> I'm using .39 from Guidoic PPA, those rc releases are instead from mainline kernel ppa and are without ubuntu patches. Dunno if there are other differences.
> 
> https://launchpad.net/~guido-iodice/...el-and-drivers
> 
> let me know if with final .39 kernel works ok..
> 
> see you!


Ah OK.

I've found the build parameters in changelog:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/651488/

exactly from .39-0.1, ubuntu patched official kernel had improved CONFIG_DRM_PSB.  :Wink: 

cheers.

P.S:
I'm working for PVR still.. but it didn't have any progressive success yet...  :Sad: 
but I'm going on salvaging some stuff from SDK. and next weekend I would pick the latest Meego up to my machine. )

----------


## lucazade

> Ah OK.
> 
> I've found the build parameters in changelog:
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/651488/
> 
> exactly from .39-0.1, ubuntu patched official kernel had improved CONFIG_DRM_PSB. 
> 
> cheers.
> 
> ...


Ah! nice find!
this is why failed to build on rc kernels.

I know it is hard to get pvr working, good to know you didn't give up!
ciao

----------


## simplygades

Hi!

I installed a daily build iso on my spare partition using the instructions from

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...20&postcount=1.

Everything is fine, except the session fails to start using default Lightdm, I only see the background and the HDD doesn't read anything. If I install GDM I can choose and load Unity, so is this a general problem or does it have to do with our machines? I haven't applied the brightness fix yet, but I suppose it's irrelevant. Thanks!

----------


## lucazade

> Hi!
> 
> I installed a daily build iso on my spare partition using the instructions from
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...20&postcount=1.
> 
> Everything is fine, except the session fails to start using default Lightdm, I only see the background and the HDD doesn't read anything. If I install GDM I can choose and load Unity, so is this a general problem or does it have to do with our machines? I haven't applied the brightness fix yet, but I suppose it's irrelevant. Thanks!


Hi!

I don't have this issue with lightdm here, sincerly dunno.
looks like anyway a general problem, we'll see if persist also in next oneiric updates we'll look into.
thanks anyway for feedback!

----------


## simplygades

> Hi!
> 
> I don't have this issue with lightdm here, sincerly dunno.
> looks like anyway a general problem, we'll see if persist also in next oneiric updates we'll look into.
> thanks anyway for feedback!


 Thanks for the reply! As far as I can remember it used to happen using vesa too, so should I file a bug about this, or not?

----------


## thopiekar

Why are you using that command:


```
sudo mv /etc/init/plymouth.conf /etc/init/plymouth.conf.disable
```

We've talked about that in the past, haven't we?
Using


```
sudo apt-get remove plymouth-theme*
```

would be enough and clean!  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> Why are you using that command:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo mv /etc/init/plymouth.conf /etc/init/plymouth.conf.disable
> ```
> 
> We've talked about that in the past, haven't we?
> Using
> ...


yep, both methods are good.. I've used that one for no particular reason!
just the first one i recalled  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> Thanks for the reply! As far as I can remember it used to happen using vesa too, so should I file a bug about this, or not?


If it happens also with vesa yes filing a bug would help devs!
today there were new lightdm updates, but haven't tried yet.

----------


## simplygades

> If it happens also with vesa yes filing a bug would help devs!
> today there were new lightdm updates, but haven't tried yet.


The update didn't fix the problem, but after I removed and installed again lightdm, it pulled 2 more packages, gtk-greeter ans something else, so now lightdm is ubuntu-themed and working fine! Thanks for the replies! 
Cheers!

----------


## tista

> The update didn't fix the problem, but after I removed and installed again lightdm, it pulled 2 more packages, gtk-greeter ans something else, so now lightdm is ubuntu-themed and working fine! Thanks for the replies! 
> Cheers!


OK.. I was afraid that psb_gfx had any issues running with lightdm...
and umm... sometimes that happens on "rapidly updated release"... yeah exactly when the packagers might upload a lot of packages even in almost same time, but if you guys had an unlucky timing just when uploading weren't in time yet at all...

so if you guys see some newly apps or updated dramatically on synaptic or something like that, please be carefully! I've also used to upload apps/drivers as each one step by step  :Capital Razz: 

cheers.

----------


## MFonville

Of course, just after I moved from EMGD to the psb-gfx Intel releases a new EMGD driver: 1.8

http://edc.intel.com/Software/Downloads/EMGD/

@luca; can you make packages from it?

----------


## lucazade

> Of course, just after I moved from EMGD to the psb-gfx Intel releases a new EMGD driver: 1.8
> 
> http://edc.intel.com/Software/Downloads/EMGD/
> 
> @luca; can you make packages from it?


 :Smile:  I've seen it today.. of course I'll try to package it..
nice news it seems to handle hw accel for flash!

----------


## jbernardo

> I've seen it today.. of course I'll try to package it..
> nice news it seems to handle hw accel for flash!


Lets hope it also adds some fixes for vaapi, so that one can finally have subtitles working!  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

Updated EMGD PPA up to 1.8-2032 version
https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd-1.8

this ppa should be used alongside official emgd ppa because contains only updates bits,
at the moment packages are only for Oneiric, I'll try to make packages also for Natty asap.

official PPA for Oneiric:
https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd-fix



Applied patch for kernels 2.6.39/3.0.x
Backported a function in osfunc.c
Fixed some includes .h


Doing some tests at the moment, seems a bit faster. 2D/3D/vaapi are ok.
probably libva and mplayer vaapi needs an update, 
flashplayer with hw accel should be tested (there is a specs doc inside driver megapackage)
also emgdui config tool and emgdbl should be tested.

 :Wink:

----------


## MFonville

> Updated EMGD PPA up to 1.8-2032 version
> https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd-1.8
> 
> this ppa should be used alongside official emgd ppa because contains only updates bits,
> at the moment packages are only for Oneiric, I'll try to make packages also for Natty asap.
> 
> official PPA for Oneiric:
> https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd-fix
> 
> ...


Can you also say something about stability already? Because with the previous EMGD I had regulary that the system would stop responding at all, especially under load, and sometimes after getting back at the laptop when it was unattended for a while that the screen was black and would stay black, being forced to reboot it.

----------


## lucazade

> Can you also say something about stability already? Because with the previous EMGD I had regulary that the system would stop responding at all, especially under load, and sometimes after getting back at the laptop when it was unattended for a while that the screen was black and would stay black, being forced to reboot it.


I'll try it in depth and will let you know.
I have to say I didn't have those freezes with emgd in the past, I had already other issues  :Smile:

----------


## MFonville

> I'll try it in depth and will let you know.
> I have to say I didn't have those freezes with emgd in the past, I had already other issues


OK, thank you. Do you have btw also more information about supported versions of Xorg? Would it be compatible with the stock version of Natty for example?

----------


## lucazade

> OK, thank you. Do you have btw also more information about supported versions of Xorg? Would it be compatible with the stock version of Natty for example?


Compatibily is still the same, xorg 1.9 and kernel up to 2.6.37 (with tista's patch up to 3.0.x - unfortunately this breaks back compatibility so emgd-dkms needs to be repackaged for natty).
So it needs the normal emgd installation for natty + emgd-1.8 ppa enabled, at least at the moment.

Suspend is broken in Oneiric with every driver, doesn't wake up, the power led remain amber and blinking (I've to remove battery and power cord to restore!)
If anyone has some magic trick I'd be happy  :Smile:

----------


## tista

> Compatibily is still the same, xorg 1.9 and kernel up to 2.6.37 (with tista's patch up to 3.0.x - unfortunately this breaks back compatibility so emgd-dkms needs to be repackaged for natty).
> So it needs the normal emgd installation for natty + emgd-1.8 ppa enabled, at least at the moment.
> 
> Suspend is broken in Oneiric with every driver, doesn't wake up, the power led remain amber and blinking (I've to remove battery and power cord to restore!)
> If anyone has some magic trick I'd be happy


@Luca

Great work!! =D>

and it sounds that oneiric kernel and/or acpi system had the evil?  :Sad: 
then OK I've got some hints from fglrx, so I'll try to make "adaptive patching system" in dkms... yeah it would cover more wider range of the kernel version as 1 source.

if so, packaging would be more easier and faster!!  :Wink: 

ciao.

----------


## PilotPaul

Looking forward to trying EMGD 1.8 on my Natty 751h - hoping it may fix some of the outstanding OpenGL issues with MythTV.

I'll feed back any results here.

Paul

----------


## lucazade

> @Luca
> 
> Great work!! =D>
> 
> and it sounds that oneiric kernel and/or acpi system had the evil? 
> then OK I've got some hints from fglrx, so I'll try to make "adaptive patching system" in dkms... yeah it would cover more wider range of the kernel version as 1 source.
> 
> if so, packaging would be more easier and faster!! 
> 
> ciao.


Thanks Tista!  :Smile: 

I was trying to make backlight working, unfortunately emgdbl crashes.. grr!



```
[ 1485.660175] ------------[ cut here ]------------
[ 1485.660207] WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-3.0.0/drivers/video/backlight/backlight.c:314 backlight_device_register+0x193/0x1c0()
[ 1485.660220] Hardware name: AO751h           
[ 1485.660228] emgd_psb: invalid backlight type
[ 1485.660235] Modules linked in: emgdbl(+) cryptd aes_i586 aes_generic rfcomm bnep emgd drm_kms_helper drm parport_pc ppdev binfmt_misc vesafb snd_hda_codec_realtek joydev snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_hwdep snd_pcm uvcvideo videodev snd_seq_midi i2c_isch sch_gpio btusb snd_rawmidi arc4 psmouse serio_raw bluetooth snd_seq_midi_event lpc_sch snd_seq ath5k ath mac80211 cfg80211 snd_timer snd_seq_device snd soundcore snd_page_alloc poulsbo wmi video lp parport pata_sch r8169
[ 1485.660386] Pid: 5512, comm: modprobe Not tainted 3.0.0-7-generic #8-Ubuntu
[ 1485.660395] Call Trace:
[ 1485.660416]  [<c1047832>] warn_slowpath_common+0x72/0xa0
[ 1485.660432]  [<c12c72f3>] ? backlight_device_register+0x193/0x1c0
[ 1485.660448]  [<c12c72f3>] ? backlight_device_register+0x193/0x1c0
[ 1485.660463]  [<c1047903>] warn_slowpath_fmt+0x33/0x40
[ 1485.660479]  [<c12c72f3>] backlight_device_register+0x193/0x1c0
[ 1485.660499]  [<f98fe15a>] emgdbl_probe+0x6a/0xac [emgdbl]
[ 1485.660517]  [<c133c951>] platform_drv_probe+0x11/0x20
[ 1485.660531]  [<c133b4ed>] really_probe+0x4d/0x150
[ 1485.660546]  [<c1343959>] ? pm_runtime_barrier+0x49/0xb0
[ 1485.660561]  [<c133b72a>] driver_probe_device+0x3a/0x60
[ 1485.660575]  [<c133b831>] __device_attach+0x41/0x50
[ 1485.660589]  [<c133b7f0>] ? __driver_attach+0xa0/0xa0
[ 1485.660603]  [<c133a5b9>] bus_for_each_drv+0x49/0x70
[ 1485.660617]  [<c133b6ba>] device_attach+0x8a/0xa0
[ 1485.660630]  [<c133b7f0>] ? __driver_attach+0xa0/0xa0
[ 1485.660644]  [<c133ade5>] bus_probe_device+0x25/0x40
[ 1485.660657]  [<c13393fc>] device_add+0x28c/0x380
[ 1485.660672]  [<c1280b63>] ? kvasprintf+0x43/0x60
[ 1485.660686]  [<c1276e1a>] ? kobject_set_name_vargs+0x4a/0x60
[ 1485.660701]  [<c1276e1a>] ? kobject_set_name_vargs+0x4a/0x60
[ 1485.660717]  [<c133d067>] platform_device_add+0xd7/0x1b0
[ 1485.660734]  [<c133d40a>] platform_device_register_resndata+0x5a/0x80
[ 1485.660753]  [<f9903045>] emgdbl_init+0x45/0x1000 [emgdbl]
[ 1485.660769]  [<c1001125>] do_one_initcall+0x35/0x170
[ 1485.660794]  [<f9903000>] ? 0xf9902fff
[ 1485.660812]  [<c108262d>] sys_init_module+0xad/0x210
[ 1485.660829]  [<c1125395>] ? sys_close+0x75/0xd0
[ 1485.660846]  [<c152bc14>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb
[ 1485.660857] ---[ end trace 7c4cf105e762c0c4 ]---
```

Any hints?

----------


## el_bandido

sorry if I'm being dense, but I've currently got a T91mt on 11.04 running unity 2D, how exactly do I update to 1.8, as it's telling me the address is not found for an update/upgrade in terminal. I've added the ppa. 

Also, excellent work btw, been following this thread for months.

edit: anyone had any luck with gnome3/gnome-shell yet?

----------


## lucazade

> sorry if I'm being dense, but I've currently got a T91mt on 11.04 running unity 2D, how exactly do I update to 1.8, as it's telling me the address is not found for an update/upgrade in terminal. I've added the ppa. 
> 
> Also, excellent work btw, been following this thread for months.


hi el_bandido! (nice nick!)

emgd 1.8 at the moment is packaged only for oneiric, in a couple of days i'll push also the natty version in the ppa  :Smile:

----------


## el_bandido

> hi el_bandido! (nice nick!)
> 
> emgd 1.8 at the moment is packaged only for oneiric, in a couple of days i'll push also the natty version in the ppa


Awesome, thanks! I'm seriously pleased you exist by the way, I'd have thrown my T91mt out the window ages ago if you hadn't put all this work in. 

Any idea of gnome-shell will work with 1.8?

----------


## nekr0z

Hoped to finally have a working driver on LMDE (2.6.39, X.org 1.9), but things turned out not to be easy again: apparently, there's no drm_crtc_helper.h here, so the driver does not build. Glad to hear things are better in Ubuntu. You guys do the awesome job.

I just hope the day comes this god-forsaken GMA500 starts working in distros other than Ubuntu and Fedora. Or, rather, I hope that day comes before I throw my netbook away and byu something decent  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

@el_bandido
no idea about gnome-shell, haven't tried.
unity-2d works well, unity-3d has some visual artefacts, compiz standalone seems ok.

@nekr0z
too bad emgd doesn't work with LMDE. also previous releases of emgd didn't work?

----------


## nekr0z

> too bad emgd doesn't work with LMDE. also previous releases of emgd didn't work?


Well, none that I tried did. Mind you, neither did IEGD nor Poulsbo (or at least I'm not skilled enough to get them working).

----------


## el_bandido

> @el_bandido
> no idea about gnome-shell, haven't tried.
> unity-2d works well, unity-3d has some visual artefacts, compiz standalone seems ok.


I tried a gnome-shell install from minimal 11.04 and it wouldn't run properly at all. Kept telling me I needed hardware acceleration. Strange, as I've got compositing and everything working perfectly with unity2D. Still a bit juddery using the expo style window view, but that is it.

----------


## lucazade

Updated also EMGD 1.8 for Natty.

I've moved all the necessary packages in this ppa for both Oneiric and Natty:
https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd-1.8

old ppa is no more necessary to run 1.8 version.


@el_bandido
unity-2d doesn't require opengl extensions like unity-3d and gnome-shell, so confrontation was not correct.
you should find hw/sw requirements of gnome-shell and look at what emgd provides.

----------


## lucazade

I was trying Hardware Accelerated Adobe Flash 10.1/10.2 for Linux onEmbedded Devices (gma500)
http://edc.intel.com/Link.aspx?id=5291

I've downloaded modded libflashplayer.so from:
https://registrationcenter.intel.com...=&rm=COM&lang=

copied the library in /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins and/or in firefox plugins dir
but both browsers crashes at launching.
Probably because I'm using different version of Chromium and Firefox, dunno :S

This is a part of the FAQ:



> Question 2: Which operating systems are supported?
> Answer: MeeGo 1.2 IVI and Fedora 14 (Timesys)
> 
> Question 3: Which web browsers are supported?
> Answer: Chromium* 11.0 for MeeGo 1.2 and Firefox* 3.6.x for Fedora 14.
> 
> Question 4: Which graphics drivers are supported?
> Answer: Intel® Embedded Media and Graphics Driver (Intel® EMGD) v1.8


If anyone want to try.. let me know if it works for you.

----------


## jbernardo

> Updated also EMGD 1.8 for Natty.
> 
> I've moved all the necessary packages in this ppa for both Oneiric and Natty:
> https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd-1.8
> 
> old ppa is no more necessary to run 1.8 version.
> 
> 
> @el_bandido
> ...


Hi Luca!
I think I'll try this in Natty then, as I haven't yet had the time to do a full backup before rearranging my netbook partitions to make space for ocelot.
Did you also get an updated libva?

----------


## lucazade

> Hi Luca!
> I think I'll try this in Natty then, as I haven't yet had the time to do a full backup before rearranging my netbook partitions to make space for ocelot.
> Did you also get an updated libva?


It should require libva 1.0.12, which is shipped by default in Oneiric.
Now you make me remember we need this version also for natty, arg! We need to copy this into natty ppa.

----------


## el_bandido

update just nuked my netbook. Had an error during install, something about a bad return from my kernel version. 2.6.38 I think, but I can't check as the screen is no longer functioning. 

If I do a fresh install, do I just need the 1.8 repo?

----------


## jbernardo

> It should require libva 1.0.12, which is shipped by default in Oneiric.
> Now you make me remember we need this version also for natty, arg! We need to copy this into natty ppa.


Are you sure the default libva has the correct hooks to enable acceleration of video?
And the natty version isn't building emgd-dkms - fails compiling pvr/services4/srvkm/env/linux/osfunc.c complaining of a missing linux/config.h. I have the kernel headers package installed...

----------


## lucazade

> Are you sure the default libva has the correct hooks to enable acceleration of video?
> And the natty version isn't building emgd-dkms - fails compiling pvr/services4/srvkm/env/linux/osfunc.c complaining of a missing linux/config.h. I have the kernel headers package installed...


going to fix that config.h issue, forgot to patch it  :Smile: 

vainfo seems to find hooks, but sincerly haven't tested in depth it.. could you take a look at it.

updated emgd-dkms coming in some mins

----------


## jbernardo

> update just nuked my netbook. Had an error during install, something about a bad return from my kernel version. 2.6.38 I think, but I can't check as the screen is no longer functioning. 
> 
> If I do a fresh install, do I just need the 1.8 repo?


Seems like you were caught by a bug in the dkms-emgd package. Try booting into recovery mode, and running "sudo ppa-purge ppa:gma500/emgd-1.8" and it should re-install emgd 1.6

----------


## jbernardo

> going to fix that config.h issue, forgot to patch it 
> 
> vainfo seems to find hooks, but sincerly haven't tested in depth it.. could you take a look at it.
> 
> updated emgd-dkms coming in some mins


Ok, I'll test in natty how does it work with mplayer and subtitles, oneiric will have to wait a couple of days until I have a full backup of my netbook.

----------


## lucazade

> Seems like you were caught by a bug in the dkms-emgd package. Try booting into recovery mode, and running "sudo ppa-purge ppa:gma500/emgd-1.8" and it should re-install emgd 1.6


yep, a stupid error, i haven't change the header include in that file.
going to modify and upload it.

----------


## el_bandido

> Seems like you were caught by a bug in the dkms-emgd package. Try booting into recovery mode, and running "sudo ppa-purge ppa:gma500/emgd-1.8" and it should re-install emgd 1.6


ppa purge hasn't solved my problem. Screen is dead past bios. Might just do a fresh install anyway. I take it I can install from the 1.8 ppa from scratch using a natty minimal iso?

----------


## lucazade

> ppa purge hasn't solved my problem. Screen is dead past bios. Might just do a fresh install anyway. I take it I can install from the 1.8 ppa from scratch using a natty minimal iso?


I was afraid of it, sorry for the issue.
The updated package is building in launchpad atm.
https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archi...-1.8/+packages
 I'll try this time, I promise (I've only Oneiric installed on netbook.. I'll try on my desktop)

yes, 1.8 ppa is enough for both livecd and minimal iso, you can use these:


```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/emgd-1.8
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install xorg-emgd emgd-dkms
sudo emgd-xorg-conf
```

----------


## el_bandido

Cheers! No need to be sorry, nuking your system and working out what the hell went wrong is what linux is all about  :Very Happy:

----------


## lucazade

It's ok, it's ok!  :Smile: 



```
(Lettura del database... 168265 file e directory attualmente installati.)
Preparativi per sostituire emgd-dkms v.1.8.0.2032-0ubuntu1~ppa8 
(utilizzando .../emgd-dkms_1.8.0.2032-0ubuntu1~ppa9_all.deb)...

------------------------------
Deleting module version: 1.8.0.2032
completely from the DKMS tree.
------------------------------
Done.
Estrazione del sostituto di emgd-dkms...
Configurazione di emgd-dkms (1.8.0.2032-0ubuntu1~ppa9)...
Loading new emgd-1.8.0.2032 DKMS files...
First Installation: checking all kernels...
Building only for 2.6.38-11-generic
Building for architecture i686
Building initial module for 2.6.38-11-generic
Done.

emgd.ko:
Running module version sanity check.
 - Original module
   - No original module exists within this kernel
 - Installation
   - Installing to /lib/modules/2.6.38-11-generic/updates/dkms/

depmod......

DKMS: install Completed.
```

let me know how it works, now emgd-dkms build for sure!

----------


## el_bandido

ok, getting a broken package error:

xorg-emgd depends: libva1 (> 1.0.12~) but it is not going to be installed

E: Broken packages

I did sudo apt-get install libva1, then got the following:

xorg-emgd depends: libva1 (> 1.0.12~) but 1.0.8-3 is to be installed

E: Broken packages


Edit: This is on a completely fresh install from mini iso, with gnome terminal and python-software-properties installed only.

Edit 2: I know I'm being dense, but I can't find the right ppa for the 1.0.12 version.

----------


## lucazade

> ok, getting a broken package error:
> 
> xorg-emgd depends: libva1 (> 1.0.12~) but it is not going to be installed
> 
> E: Broken packages
> 
> I did sudo apt-get install libva1, then got the following:
> 
> xorg-emgd depends: libva1 (> 1.0.12~) but 1.0.8-3 is to be installed
> ...


well this is quite a issue at the moment because libva 1.0.12 should be backported from oneiric main repositories and put in ppa.

in the meantime this could workaround the issue:


```
wget http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libv/libva/libva1_1.0.12-2_i386.deb
wget http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libv/libva/libva-glx1_1.0.12-2_i386.deb
wget http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libv/libva/libva-x11-1_1.0.12-2_i386.deb
sudo dpkg -i *.deb
```

then reisntall drivers.

----------


## el_bandido

Awesome, had a few dependency issues, but it appears to have installed correctly now!  :Very Happy:  

Right, I'll get my desktop environment installed and see what happens.

----------


## el_bandido

bugger, got that annoying thing where using the touchpad causes the session to crash. Can't remember how I fixed it last time. Unity-2d seems to be running a lot smoother now though!

----------


## lucazade

> bugger, got that annoying thing where using the touchpad causes the session to crash. Can't remember how I fixed it last time. Unity-2d seems to be running a lot smoother now though!


well, glad to know it works. 
does libva from manual debs leave the system clean or had some dependencies issues? (maybe from synaptic you can see if there are broken packages)

I'll upload updated libva 1.0.12 to emgd-1.8 ppa soon (hope to find from some ppa)

dunno about touchpad issue, here it works ok.

----------


## lucazade

copied libva 1.0.12 to natty ppa
found here:
https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates

hope it is ok!

----------


## el_bandido

sorry about the delay, was fixing touchpad (solved btw). 

I had to install 2 other dependencies, but me being a muppet, I didn't make a note of which ones they were. I'll probably wipe all this crap I've had from installing the new GDM and fresh install again tonight.

----------


## lucazade

> sorry about the delay, was fixing touchpad (solved btw). 
> 
> I had to install 2 other dependencies, but me being a muppet, I didn't make a note of which ones they were. I'll probably wipe all this crap I've had from installing the new GDM and fresh install again tonight.


ok, thanks for the feedback. really useful!
let me know if ok when you reinstall, especially new libva loaded in ppa.

 :Smile:

----------


## simplygades

> sorry about the delay, was fixing touchpad (solved btw). 
> 
> I had to install 2 other dependencies, but me being a muppet, I didn't make a note of which ones they were. I'll probably wipe all this crap I've had from installing the new GDM and fresh install again tonight.



Hi el_bandito and Luca. This touchpad issue has happened also here twice and driven me almost crazy. Somehow the synaptics driver deb package is marked as not needed and therefore wiped by "autoremove". Then Xserver crashed as soon as I used the touchpad. Reinstalling the packages fixes it, but havent figured out what's wrong with the dependencies.

Btw Luca, are both EMGD 1.8 ppa's needed still, for Oneiric?

UPDATE: Just tried to install a package using the terminal and I got:


```
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  libutouch-grail1 xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse libmtdev1 rtkit gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio libutouch-evemu1
  libutouch-frame1 pulseaudio-utils libxvmc1 libpulse-browse0 xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
```

----------


## jbernardo

> copied libva 1.0.12 to natty ppa
> found here:
> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
> 
> hope it is ok!


Hi Luca,
It works, but the old problem is still there - EMGD has a partial implementation of vaapi. Subtitles don't work, as one of the functions isn't there - the console output of mplayer is full of the following:


```
[vo_vaapi] vaAssociateSubpicture(): operation failed
```

Until the intel devs fix this, or we get a libva which states that it doesn't support this function, there will be no subtitles with emgd drivers.

----------


## lucazade

> Hi el_bandito and Luca. This touchpad issue has happened also here twice and driven me almost crazy. Somehow the synaptics driver deb package is marked as not needed and therefore wiped by "autoremove". Then Xserver crashed as soon as I used the touchpad. Reinstalling the packages fixes it, but havent figured out what's wrong with the dependencies.
> 
> Btw Luca, are both EMGD 1.8 ppa's needed still, for Oneiric?
> 
> UPDATE: Just tried to install a package using the terminal and I got:
> 
> 
> ```
> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
> ...


curious, xorg 1.9 installed with emgd-1.8 is the same contained in emgd-1.6 ppa.
so the same issue should have happend also in natty, like some said, but I never experienced it.
repackaging xorg is, how to say, a boring thing, will see. 
@thopiekar hints?  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

> Hi Luca,
> It works, but the old problem is still there - EMGD has a partial implementation of vaapi. Subtitles don't work, as one of the functions isn't there - the console output of mplayer is full of the following:
> 
> 
> ```
> [vo_vaapi] vaAssociateSubpicture(): operation failed
> ```
> 
> Until the intel devs fix this, or we get a libva which states that it doesn't support this function, there will be no subtitles with emgd drivers.


what a pity José!
I haven't found any special libva 1.0.12 inside emgd maga package, IIRC in the latest release there was one inside, do you confirm?
I tried a couple of hd movies and some are accelerated, some not.. don't know why at the moment. vainfo also seems correct.
psb implementation of vaapi was still the "best" one from what I've seen.

----------


## el_bandido

installed libva1 via your repo, seems to be working fine so far. Got a minimal unity-2d setup and everything is much snappier now. I'm not sure how much that has to do with me chopping down bloat-ware, but 1.8 appears faster than before. 

I do seem to be stuck with 800x600 mode and the EMGD configuration tool is not visible. I think that should be a simple case of modifying xorg conf though shouldn't it?


EDIT: EMGD utility now appears in menu but fails to do anything when pressed.

----------


## simplygades

> curious, xorg 1.9 installed with emgd-1.8 is the same contained in emgd-1.6 ppa.
> so the same issue should have happend also in natty, like some said, but I never experienced it.
> repackaging xorg is, how to say, a boring thing, will see. 
> @thopiekar hints?


That's true, the fisrt time it happened was in Natty, but I blamed KDM and reinstalled.  :Brick wall:   The second time, using 11.10 I checked the logs and noticed that the touchpad was mentioned as "unknown device".

----------


## jbernardo

> what a pity José!
> I haven't found any special libva 1.0.12 inside emgd maga package, IIRC in the latest release there was one inside, do you confirm?
> I tried a couple of hd movies and some are accelerated, some not.. don't know why at the moment. vainfo also seems correct.
> psb implementation of vaapi was still the "best" one from what I've seen.


I'll download the monster and see if there is a libva inside... Also, I'll see if I can check the meego repositories for it.
An alternative is to look inside the open source libva code and see if I can change the return value for that particular function, or something like that so that mplayer knows it isn't fully implemented.

----------


## jbernardo

> That's true, the fisrt time it happened was in Natty, but I blamed KDM and reinstalled.   The second time, using 11.10 I checked the logs and noticed that the touchpad was mentioned as "unknown device".


Strange, I'm running kubuntu and don't have those problems... Maybe because first I was running the synaptics driver from a PPA, and had installed it specifically.

----------


## el_bandido

resolution issue solved. Logged in to a unity-3d session and was able to change it. Strange!

----------


## jbernardo

In the linux tarball there is a libva - IEMGD_HEAD_Linux/F14/driver/Xorg-xserver-1.9/libva.so.1.0.12 and IEMGD_HEAD_Linux/F14/driver/Xorg-xserver-1.9/libva-x11.so.1.0.12
I'll have to see if replacing our binaries with these helps.

----------


## simplygades

> Strange, I'm running kubuntu and don't have those problems... Maybe because first I was running the synaptics driver from a PPA, and had installed it specifically.


Maybe it does so only if it has been installed as part of a meta-package then. I removed and installed it again and now it doesn't suggest it for removal.

----------


## jbernardo

> In the linux tarball there is a libva - IEMGD_HEAD_Linux/F14/driver/Xorg-xserver-1.9/libva.so.1.0.12 and IEMGD_HEAD_Linux/F14/driver/Xorg-xserver-1.9/libva-x11.so.1.0.12
> I'll have to see if replacing our binaries with these helps.


No change, the same operation failed error in vaAssociateSubpicture, and no subtitles.

----------


## lucazade

> No change, the same operation failed error in vaAssociateSubpicture, and no subtitles.


the only thing to try is meego ivi with emgd and see both libva and flashplayer with hw accel.

----------


## jbernardo

> the only thing to try is meego ivi with emgd and see both libva and flashplayer with hw accel.


Do you know if they have a live cd/usb image?

----------


## lucazade

> Do you know if they have a live cd/usb image?


haven't found live image for 1.2.0.1 but only 1.2 (with emgd 1.6)

https://meego.com/downloads/releases...fotainment-ivi
in the first lines there .img file and some info

to get/update meego 1.2.0.1 with emgd 1.8 there is this guide (don't know if possible to use during live)
https://meego.com/downloads/releases...0.1-ivi-update

----------


## lucazade

maybe this one is more recent
http://repo.meego.com/MeeGo/builds/t...eego-ivi-ia32/

@mattrope hints?

----------


## lucazade

Unity3D has some visual glitches using an Intel GMA500 gfx card and Intel EMGD drivers.
Unity interface (panel, launcher and dash) seems to use a wrong resolution and everything is badly scaled.

please guys, add "affect to me" / subscribe to the report 
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ty/+bug/818778

----------


## simplygades

> Unity3D has some visual glitches using an Intel GMA500 gfx card and Intel EMGD drivers.
> Unity interface (panel, launcher and dash) seems to use a wrong resolution and everything is badly scaled.
> 
> please guys, add "affect to me" / subscribe to the report 
> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ty/+bug/818778


Confirmed. Would be great to have unity-3d, I guess this could ease the pain of running a Gma500 a bit, now that it takes a more sane form as a DE.

----------


## thopiekar

> curious, xorg 1.9 installed with emgd-1.8 is the same contained in emgd-1.6 ppa.
> so the same issue should have happend also in natty, like some said, but I never experienced it.
> repackaging xorg is, how to say, a boring thing, will see. 
> @thopiekar hints?


Well, dunno what the problem is, but it seems that he wants to install our Natty packages in Oneiric..
Oneiric is still Alpha, so I'll take at least in a month a look at it. Surely there will be more work to get a working 1.9x build because the code is getting older and the dependencies newer.. so I expect more downgrades of some packages that might make other applications incompatible or unstable.

But be sure I'll start working on these packages exactly, when Oneirc gets Beta, thats on the 1st September  :Wink: 

Btw. have you cared about this repo? https://launchpad.net/~jools/+archive/emgd-xorg1.9 found it when google'ing..

PS: what the..?! who copied the packages from Natty to Oneiric?  :Very Happy:  well don't expect much from these packages then.. They where build against older dependencies on Natty  :Wink: 
Whoever it was, but I'll personally kick the guys ***, if I'll need to rename every driver of Xorg again to upload them to the 1.8 repo! I talk about that copying thing with Luca months before. Such packages which where build on an older release should be just copied to another release if the repo is testing purposes  :d'oh!: 
PSS: Whey! Haven't known Intel released new drivers! (1.8)

----------


## lucazade

> Well, dunno what the problem is, but it seems that he wants to install our Natty packages in Oneiric..
> Oneiric is still Alpha, so I'll take at least in a month a look at it. Surely there will be more work to get a working 1.9x build because the code is getting older and the dependencies newer.. so I expect more downgrades of some packages that might make other applications incompatible or unstable.
> 
> But be sure I'll start working on these packages exactly, when Oneirc gets Beta, thats on the 1st September 
> 
> Btw. have you cared about this repo? https://launchpad.net/~jools/+archive/emgd-xorg1.9 found it when google'ing..
> 
> PS: what the..?! who copied the packages from Natty to Oneiric?  well don't expect much from these packages then.. They where build against older dependencies on Natty 
> Whoever it was, but I'll personally kick the guys ***, if I'll need to rename every driver of Xorg again to upload them to the 1.8 repo! I talk about that copying thing with Luca months before. Such packages which where build on an older release should be just copied to another release if the repo is testing purposes 
> PSS: Whey! Haven't known Intel released new drivers! (1.8)


@thopiekar
xorg 1.9 copied from natty to oneiric ppa works without glitches, at least in my experience, not strictly necessary to rebuild it.
I've used another ppa and not the official one just to avoid conflicts or issue rebuilding xorg in it, at least during testing period.
When OO is release we can go back to official one, do you agree?

I'm wondering from where Jools Wills takes xorg1.9, from our ppa? another source?
maybe we should contact him (I did in the past) to see what's difference.

----------


## thopiekar

You should check the PPA's dep list. The good thing at Launchpad is, that you can have e.g. Xorg in another PPA and build drivers against it from an seperate PPA's for the driver. Aah! so the 1.8 PPA is meant to be used for testing purposes?

----------


## lucazade

> You should check the PPA's dep list. The good thing at Launchpad is, that you can have e.g. Xorg in another PPA and build drivers against it from an seperate PPA's for the driver.


didn't know that.. should check it




> Aah! so the 1.8 PPA is meant to be used for testing purposes?


yep, i made it because i already know you would be furious to redo stuff from scratch, so i avoided and used a new one for testing  :Wink: 
..also to have emgd 1.6 ppa still alive in case of emergency and to not force people to upgrade drivers.

----------


## thopiekar

Great to hear you took care about that! While Oneiric will have LongTime-support I also thought about making this time our downgrade as clean as possible..

How is the 1.8 drivers working so far?

----------


## lucazade

> Great to hear you took care about that! While Oneiric will have LongTime-support I also thought about making this time our downgrade as clean as possible..
> 
> How is the 1.8 drivers working so far?


great mate!

how is 1.8? a little bit better but don't expect miracles.
qt4 seems faster (so also unity-2d) and it should  provide a patched flashplayer with HW accel enabled, but i wasn't able to make it work (tried a little to be honest)

----------


## Udibuntu

> and it should  provide a patched flashplayer with HW accel enabled


wow, that would be the day...

----------


## jbernardo

> I was trying Hardware Accelerated Adobe Flash 10.1/10.2 for Linux onEmbedded Devices (gma500)
> http://edc.intel.com/Link.aspx?id=5291
> 
> I've downloaded modded libflashplayer.so from:
> https://registrationcenter.intel.com...=&rm=COM&lang=
> 
> copied the library in /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins and/or in firefox plugins dir
> but both browsers crashes at launching.
> Probably because I'm using different version of Chromium and Firefox, dunno :S
> ...


Ok, finally got around to testing it, but it won't even load under firefox (and more recent chrome has its own flash plugin inside). I did a ldd to see which libs are missing, and found this:


```
        libismd_core.so.0 => not found
        libismd_viddec_v2.so.0 => not found
        libismd_vidpproc.so.0 => not found
        libismd_bufmon.so.0 => not found
        libismd_vidrend.so.0 => not found
        libismd_audio.so.0 => not found
        libismd_clock.so.0 => not found
        libismdmessage.so.0 => not found
        libosal.so => not found
        libsven.so => not found
        libgdl.so => not found
```

I found libgdl, but of the others seems to be available for ubuntu...

----------


## thopiekar

> Ok, finally got around to testing it, but it won't even load under firefox (and more recent chrome has its own flash plugin inside). I did a ldd to see which libs are missing, and found this:
> 
> 
> ```
>         libismd_core.so.0 => not found
>         libismd_viddec_v2.so.0 => not found
>         libismd_vidpproc.so.0 => not found
>         libismd_bufmon.so.0 => not found
>         libismd_vidrend.so.0 => not found
> ...


You can find the libs using apt-file. Give it a try  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

@jbernardo
I always forget about ldd, I should have thought to it.
I tried to get some debug output launching browser from cli but no luck. I'll try ldd for sure, gdb maybe could help (even if I'm not good at read its output  :Capital Razz: )

@thopiekar
apt-file is a nice tool and your a nice idea.
I'll look at it as well.

at the moment I'm fighting against emgdbl and suspend.. 
- "Luke, May the Force be with you!"

----------


## jbernardo

> You can find the libs using apt-file. Give it a try


Doh... I never remember it even exists...  :Smile:  Anyway, it won't find libismd, libosal or libsven. Even libgdl.so doesn't exist in natty, only libgdl-1.so, so it seems we are out of luck with this flashplugin...  :Sad:

----------


## davuvnik

Hi guys I'm a relatively new ubuntu user, since about 10 months, I have an acer one ao751h, I've been dealing with different OS, windows xp, 7, karmic, jolicloud, and now natty and lucid (for personal testing purposes) I want to find out which one is better for me, I don't like windows, and karmic feels slow in the desktop and outdated, I wanted to ask you guys, if any of you know which one works better for vaapi (other than karmic) I installed natty and the commands to install emgd, right know it feels good, but the drawback for me is that, don't know if is possible to do dual monitor or at least one monitor at the time, I watch lots of movies in my little crippled netbook, on XP i installed emgd drivers but happened the same, so my guess is a no go.

one last thing, I want to use vaapi with mplayer (with emgd drivers) or something similar, but natty drivers do not install smplayer automatically like psb drivers, i installed smplayer manually and I can select vaapi from smplayer but when i play it seems like tries to run it 4,5 times and stops but nothing happends, any clues?

sorry for the long msg it's the very first time I use the forums, previously i only read them to find out how to install drivers and stuff, but natty is too new for me, and sorry for my english it's not my native language

----------


## thopiekar

Seems to be part of an IntelSDK.. have you took a closer look at the IntelEMGD package? Are the missing libs not preshiped!?
http://www.eclipse.org/forums/index.php/m/488080/

----------


## aixilin

I follow the wiki to install the Emgd drivers on my fit-pc2i. The installations are all right, but the xserver is failed to restart and the screen is blank. 
The Xorg.0.log is attached here. 
I really need your help for this.

Ps: There is no xorg.conf file in the fit-pc2i after the emgd is installed.

----------


## maddis

Hi,

Just a bump.

Has anyone had any success to get splash screen to work with EMGD drivers in Lucid? There are some instructions, but so far all I've got with them is short flash of the splash just before X desktop is shown. There are also some texts shown and from them I can see that the resolution is already changed to the same what X uses.

I know it's minor thing, but it would be still nice to get it working.  :Smile:

----------


## to.to

hello all

i use a asus eeepc T91MT with natty and emgd drivers from few weeks ago.

i wait with hope for more free and functional drivers with psb-gfx and next kernel with apt-get tools !

now after reboot or sleep the keybord is back to USA instead of FR

no screen rotation

touch is one touch not multi touch 

i try gnome 3 and psb-gfx but with unsuccess 

so i search how to get better use with egmd driver 

and how to help  for next with special install for psb-gfx 

regards 
T.

----------


## godfazr

Hi guys. Didn't check this thread for quite long time.
Some time ago kernel upgraded to 2.6.38-10 and this has broken brightness hotkeys. I.e. no OSD and brightness changed only after reboot (may be also after session restart). Method from FAQ was already applied before this update so all needed settings are already there.
Is there a solution for this or this still to be fixed?

Also other problem, not sure if related to video - sometimes when work from battery systems just hangs, i.e. doesn't respond to keys or touchpad. happens both with unity-2d and gnome classic. has anyone faced such problem? I have Acer AOH751.

----------


## lucazade

> I follow the wiki to install the Emgd drivers on my fit-pc2i. The installations are all right, but the xserver is failed to restart and the screen is blank. 
> The Xorg.0.log is attached here. 
> I really need your help for this.
> 
> Ps: There is no xorg.conf file in the fit-pc2i after the emgd is installed.


your xorg.0.log seems good, i don't see errors.
/etc/X11/xorg.conf is no more used, the new file is in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf

the issue you have is strictly related to your nettop which requires a tweak in this file.
if you search in thread you should find some hints otherwise in fitpc forum (I spent a day to help a guy fix this with fitpc sometime ago but i totally forget what's wrong in default 10-emgd.conf, so can't really help!)

----------


## lucazade

> Hi,
> 
> Just a bump.
> 
> Has anyone had any success to get splash screen to work with EMGD drivers in Lucid? There are some instructions, but so far all I've got with them is short flash of the splash just before X desktop is shown. There are also some texts shown and from them I can see that the resolution is already changed to the same what X uses.
> 
> I know it's minor thing, but it would be still nice to get it working.


The only workaround i use to fix plymouth splashscreen resolution is written in the faq.
https://answers.launchpad.net/emgd/+faq/1450
unfortunately seems to work only for 1366x768 even if you tune it.

otherwise you could try this, haven't myself:
http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/scrip...mouth-for.html

----------


## lucazade

> hello all
> 
> i use a asus eeepc T91MT with natty and emgd drivers from few weeks ago.
> 
> i wait with hope for more free and functional drivers with psb-gfx and next kernel with apt-get tools !
> 
> now after reboot or sleep the keybord is back to USA instead of FR
> 
> no screen rotation
> ...


about the keyboard problem, this is a known issue for emgd and it is due to our xorg 1.9 backporting. it is a minor issue you can solve by fixing it via:
gnome-language-selector

and change/fix order of keyboard layouts, otherwise from login page you can choose the kb layout for the session

----------


## lucazade

> Hi guys. Didn't check this thread for quite long time.
> Some time ago kernel upgraded to 2.6.38-10 and this has broken brightness hotkeys. I.e. no OSD and brightness changed only after reboot (may be also after session restart). Method from FAQ was already applied before this update so all needed settings are already there.
> Is there a solution for this or this still to be fixed?
> 
> Also other problem, not sure if related to video - sometimes when work from battery systems just hangs, i.e. doesn't respond to keys or touchpad. happens both with unity-2d and gnome classic. has anyone faced such problem? I have Acer AOH751.


I'm using 2.6.38-10 in natty with ao751h and don't have this issue.
are you sure all the tweaks needed for brightness support are correctly applied?
https://answers.launchpad.net/emgd/+faq/1450

----------


## godfazr

> I'm using 2.6.38-10 in natty with ao751h and don't have this issue.
> are you sure all the tweaks needed for brightness support are correctly applied?
> https://answers.launchpad.net/emgd/+faq/1450


Yes, just re-checked - emgdbl added to modules, grub default config modified and updated.

----------


## lucazade

> Yes, just re-checked - emgdbl added to modules, grub default config modified and updated.


hmmm..
if you start "acpi_listen" in terminal can you see output if you press fn keys for backlight?
and what's the output of:


```
ls /sys/class/backlight
```

----------


## godfazr

> hmmm..
> if you start "acpi_listen" in terminal can you see output if you press fn keys for backlight?
> and what's the output of:
> 
> 
> ```
> ls /sys/class/backlight
> ```


acpi_listen for brightness keys gives
video DD02 00000086 00000000
video DD02 00000087 00000000

to compare - when press vol. up/down buttons acpi_listen gives nothing, however OSD shown and volume changed.



```
ls /sys/class/backlight
```

gives no output

----------


## lucazade

> acpi_listen for brightness keys gives
> video DD02 00000086 00000000
> video DD02 00000087 00000000
> 
> to compare - when press vol. up/down buttons acpi_listen gives nothing, however OSD shown and volume changed.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


so emgdbl is not installed or not compiled for latest kernel


```
sudo apt-get install emgdbl
sudo dpkg-reconfigure emgdbl
```

reboot and try again!

----------


## godfazr

> so emgdbl is not installed or not compiled for latest kernel
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install emgdbl
> sudo dpkg-reconfigure emgdbl
> ```
> 
> reboot and try again!


it's deffinetely installed.
probably not recompiled, trying now.

upd: yep. it needed to be recompiled for 2.6.38-10. dpkg-reconfigure helped. thanks!

----------


## Noma

Hi guys, desperately need your help. Unhappy buyer of the used Asus T91 (first gen without multitouch). As a 2year happy linux user this is the first time I faced total failure with ajustment of the damn little asus crap, sorry fans.

Please, tell me which ubuntu release and drivers should I use to have normal avi and online flash playing if possible at all? I tried 10.04, 10.10, 11.04, poulsbo and emgd... Seem to be completely lost! Anybody have more or less working remedy?

----------


## thopiekar

> Hi guys, desperately need your help. Unhappy buyer of the used Asus T91 (first gen without multitouch). As a 2year happy linux user this is the first time I faced total failure with ajustment of the damn little asus crap, sorry fans.
> 
> Please, tell me which ubuntu release and drivers should I use to have normal avi and online flash playing if possible at all? I tried 10.04, 10.10, 11.04, poulsbo and emgd... Seem to be completely lost! Anybody have more or less working remedy?


got also the same device as you.. Just install Natty on you netbook and follow the instructions in the wiki..
and don't forget to install and run emgd-xorg-conf and run it as root!
Finally reboot and your are done  :Wink:

----------


## Noma

> got also the same device as you.. Just install Natty on you netbook and follow the instructions in the wiki..
> and don't forget to install and run emgd-xorg-conf and run it as root!
> Finally reboot and your are done


Thanx! Last time I installed I had two issues. First one was blurred gnome panel. The second one was blank screen after session logout. Not sure if flash was OK. Thopiekar don't you have the same issues? Could you please attach your Xorg config?

----------


## Noma

> Thanx! Last time I installed I had two issues. First one was blurred gnome panel. The second one was blank screen after session logout. Not sure if flash was OK. Thopiekar don't you have the same issues? Could you please attach your Xorg config?


Just installed Natty. All instructions from wiki were met. Flash is still choppy. *MKV playing is ok, makes no sense to me as majority of films in my collection is in avi format. Avi playing is bad. Pink screen without login form after logout remains. No blurred gnome panel while classic gnome session.

----------


## thopiekar

> Just installed Natty. All instructions from wiki were met. Flash is still choppy. *MKV playing is ok, makes no sense to me as majority of films in my collection is in avi format. Avi playing is bad. Pink screen without login form after logout remains. No blurred gnome panel while classic gnome session.


I'm even not using Gnome as desktop manager.. I'm using Plasma Netbook (KDE4) instead.. works very well and the netbook launcher is good designed to be used with the touchscreen.. I also configured a startup command that calibrates the touchscreen very well..
I'm not using my netbook for watching videos.. ok, sometimes livetv when something good is on tv but thats not often.
The preformance is not that good as in Gnome when using KDE, but you can configure kvkbd to startup automaticly and the scrollbars, icons and windowdecorator to be bigger which is very useful when using the touchscreen..
and finally i installed a touchscreen plugin in chromium to scroll  :Wink: 

PS: You won'T need to add a xorg.conf because emgd-xorg-conf will do that for you..It detects the devices DMI and chooses a well configuration for you, which was tested by users here.

To the others here in the forum having an own xorg.conf that emgd-xorg-conf don't provide: Please send me a mail.. I'm very busy at the moment while working hard on workdays for 8hours.. thats why I usually just check the thread here once a day and chill out with friend at the rest of the time..
and well 3 weeks are left till oneiric is beta.. I'm sure most of you are counting down the days to get a well working Xorg downgrade  :Smile: 
hope it won't be that hard as the last time and there won't be more deps that need downgrading this time..

----------


## to.to

for video smplayer add beter effect 
it install vaapi and need some settings in options 

http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=439850

----------


## Micha_DE

Which version is included into the gma500 repository still 1.6?
Currently 1.8 is available at intel side.

Best regards Michael

----------


## thopiekar

You can install 1.8 from an seperate repo and test it as far as I know. Check this out:
https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd-1.8

----------


## Noma

Yesterday installed Linuxmint 11 LXDE. The devs did splendid job polishing ubuntu's sharp edges and embedding new interface goodness like overlay scrollbars etc. It's FAST on my Asus T91. Added-apt-repository the emgd ppa. The results are goddamn flash is still choppy, do I miss some settings should be tweaked? There's also some magic flash replacer plugin for firefox, but I could not figure out how to use it on my favourite on-line film site based on flash. Avi movies are played smoothly via vlc player, and mkv are played nice through gnome-mplayer vaapi. There's still one issue which I tend to relate to downgraded xorg or emgd drivers, but don't know how to fix. When logout the X seems not to start, so I see a blank greyish (LMLXDE) or pink (ubuntu) screen. Any ideas how to fix flash and logout issue? Thanx!

PS. BTW, anybody tried psb110 drivers built by lucazade on Asus T91 in relation to flash function and multimedia playback? Guys sorry for so many questions but I bought a device which is now a brick which I can't use and I have to distrohop to find the best working solution and seem not to find the first time I ever used linux and this pisses me off!  :Smile: 

PPS. Thopiekar, man, with all due respect but after using gnome KDE plasma seems way too slow, not saying about openbox based lxde  :Smile:  I assume the speed problem is absolutely related to bad driver performance as plasma on my desktop is as rapid as gnome.

----------


## thopiekar

> Yesterday installed Linuxmint 11 LXDE. The devs did splendid job polishing ubuntu's sharp edges and embedding new interface goodness like overlay scrollbars etc. It's FAST on my Asus T91. Added-apt-repository the emgd ppa. The results are goddamn flash is still choppy, do I miss some settings should be tweaked? There's also some magic flash replacer plugin for firefox, but I could not figure out how to use it on my favourite on-line film site based on flash. Avi movies are played smoothly via vlc player, and mkv are played nice through gnome-mplayer vaapi. There's still one issue which I tend to relate to downgraded xorg or emgd drivers, but don't know how to fix. When logout the X seems not to start, so I see a blank greyish (LMLXDE) or pink (ubuntu) screen. Any ideas how to fix flash and logout issue? Thanx!
> 
> PS. BTW, anybody tried psb110 drivers built by lucazade on Asus T91 in relation to flash function and multimedia playback? Guys sorry for so many questions but I bought a device which is now a brick which I can't use and I have to distrohop to find the best working solution and seem not to find the first time I ever used linux and this pisses me off! 
> 
> PPS. Thopiekar, man, with all due respect but after using gnome KDE plasma seems way too slow, not saying about openbox based lxde  I assume the speed problem is absolutely related to bad driver performance as plasma on my desktop is as rapid as gnome.


well KDE is fast if you disable gpu intensive effects and switch the KEffects backend from OpenGL to Xrandr  :Wink:  you should try that out.. the blur effect takes also much cpu usage!

----------


## jonxz

I am using my Sony VPCX127LG with the 10-emgd.conf file everything is fine.

I would like to know how to make additional resolution so I can switch it when I plugged in to my monitor in office, I have to change all the parameters in the file and restart the xserver to make it work.

Every time I want the resolution to change from 1366x768 to 1280x1024 when I plug the VGA cable to the port of my laptop I have to do a lot of extra work. I have attached my current conf file, anyone got an idea how to tweak that so I can change that via Display settings UI?

Clone display is good enough, please help.


Thanks in advanced!!

----------


## ferry_toth

> Doh... I never remember it even exists...  Anyway, it won't find libismd, libosal or libsven. Even libgdl.so doesn't exist in natty, only libgdl-1.so, so it seems we are out of luck with this flashplugin...


I have gotten this flashplugin to work.

This is what I have:
natty with emgd 1.8
kde
firefox6

First I tried installing adobe-flashplugin and replacing the so in /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin. For me this package doesn't seem to work, even with the original so. Don't know why.

Then I tried flashplugin-installer, replacing the so in /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer. I needed to reboot before the new so was used (as I verified in System Monitor looking at the loaded modules of the plugin container.

It seems a bit faster then the original so, but doesn't play 1080p youtubes faster then about 2 -3 frames/sec in full screen (on 1080p hdmi). I am not sure if hw accel. is enabled and working correctly.

But it's a small step forward I think.

Ferry

----------


## Noma

ferry_toth, could you give some more info about which module you managed to use?

thopiekar, thanx for the hint concerning Kde, I will give it a second chance on my Asus  :Smile:

----------


## ferry_toth

> ferry_toth, could you give some more info about which module you managed to use?
> 
> thopiekar, thanx for the hint concerning Kde, I will give it a second chance on my Asus


Eh, the same one referenced before in this thread. You can download it from the intel site (after filling in the form you get the link).

Find it here: http://edc.intel.com/Software/Downloads/EMGD/

Ferry

----------


## ferry_toth

I installed KDE 4.7 from the kubuntu backport ppa for natty.

Has anyone gotten the desktop effects to work with this?

Reportedly, 4.7 uses Opengl ES which might give better (or different) results then KDE upto 4.6.

Is there any setting that I need to use to force ES?

Ferry

----------


## maddis

> The only workaround i use to fix plymouth splashscreen resolution is written in the faq.
> https://answers.launchpad.net/emgd/+faq/1450
> unfortunately seems to work only for 1366x768 even if you tune it.
> 
> otherwise you could try this, haven't myself:
> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/scrip...mouth-for.html


I've already tried that first fix, but as you said, it only works for 1366x768 and Ihave 1024x768.  :Sad: 

I also tested the later fix, but it didn't do even that much than the first one. I tried with standard Ubuntu plymouth theme, but no help.

I'll just have to find another way to hide the startup texts. Any suggestions?

----------


## simplygades

> I installed KDE 4.7 from the kubuntu backport ppa for natty.
> 
> Has anyone gotten the desktop effects to work with this?
> 
> Reportedly, 4.7 uses Opengl ES which might give better (or different) results then KDE upto 4.6.
> 
> Is there any setting that I need to use to force ES?
> 
> Ferry


I've managed to make them work using OpenGL, however the result is bad. Every window has a green-dotted frame, up to the borders of where its halo/shadow should be. Generally unusable both visually and speed-wise. Also using emgd, even Xrender is slow and sometimes auto-deactivated. I have only had quite decent effects on KDE with PSB, both OpenGL and Xrender, not fast but nearly usable.

----------


## maddis

Since 2.6.38-10 seems to be backported to Lucid(10.04), has someone tried to use Natty's version of EMGD with it? I tried the script emgd-lucid.sh and it course used Lucid version of emgd(1.5.15) which is way too old for 2.6.38 to be able to compile correctly.

It seems that it's not enough just to change lucid to natty in ppa-apt-source file. There are other dependencies too. Maybe it's impossible without upgrading basically whole system?

----------


## ingcorra

I'm sorry as this post will add nothing useful to the thread, but I have to thank someone. I was really afraid to update my working Ubuntu 9.10 with PSB driver to a newer version, but yesterday I tried and I have to say it worked surprisingly flawlessly. MANY thanks to all the developers who are providing us with such an excellent service, your work is much appreciated :'). You all should be hired by Intel

----------


## ingcorra

Anyone managed to solve the inverted backlight keys issue after a suspend cycle?

----------


## argonius

Hi all,

I haven't been following this thread so much lately, hence I just yesterday discovered emgdbl. Now, the brightness hot key also work in my Nokia Booklet with EMGD 1.6   :Razz:  (I haven't yet tried if it still works after suspend/resume).

Thanks to all the contributors for keeping up the good work!!

From experience is there any real benefit e.g. performance when upgrading to EMGD 1.8? If so, is it enough doing a PPA purge on the 1.6-PPA and install the packets from the 1.8-PPA?

Cheers
Christian

----------


## thopiekar

Still updating emgd-xorg-conf now.
Please check that site and check if your device is listed.
If it is and it works well with the generated configuration or if your device is not listed follow the instructions and add a bug.
Surely, if works mark the bug as "fixed".

Thanks  :Wink: 

https://code.launchpad.net/~gma500/+junk/emgd-xorg-conf

----------


## ingcorra

> Still updating emgd-xorg-conf now.
> Please check that site and check if your device is listed.
> If it is and it works well with the generated configuration or if your device is not listed follow the instructions and add a bug.
> Surely, if works mark the bug as "fixed".
> 
> Thanks 
> 
> https://code.launchpad.net/~gma500/+junk/emgd-xorg-conf





> and copy+paste [...] your configuration for Xorg!


can you explain this? thanks

----------


## thopiekar

> can you explain this? thanks


You can take this bug as an example.
https://bugs.launchpad.net/emgd/+bug/832296

Just copy the DMI of your device into it and finally the content of the xorg.conf which includes the working configuration for the EMGD driver.

If you need more detailed instructions just let me know  :Smile: 

PS: An better example is maybe this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/emgd/+bug/832290

PSS: Updated the instructions at https://code.launchpad.net/~gma500/+junk/emgd-xorg-conf
Hope it is now more clear what I want  :Very Happy:

----------


## ingcorra

yes now it's more clear, but I don't find my xorg.conf  :Confused: 

this is what I find 

root@Dexter:~# locate -i xorg.conf
/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf
/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf
/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf
/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-vmmouse.conf
/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/51-synaptics-quirks.conf
/usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/examples/xorg.conf
/usr/share/man/man5/xorg.conf.5.gz

----------


## thopiekar

> yes now it's more clear, but I don't find my xorg.conf 
> 
> this is what I find 
> 
> root@Dexter:~# locate -i xorg.conf
> /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
> /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf
> /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf
> /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf
> ...


Seems that you already used emgd-xorg-conf...
the file which should contain the emgd driver configuration should be /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf, which emgd-xorg-conf uses to set the settings for xorg.

when talking about a xorg.conf, we in general talk about on of the files located in the xorg.conf.d folder or about /etc/X11/xorg.conf  :Wink: 
As I said the the description the content of the file is important! The file could also be called 99-dummy.conf. I'm just interested in the values which are needed to make your netbooks graphics working with EMGD  :Wink:

----------


## thopiekar

Xorg 1.9 for Oneiric is alive  :Very Happy: 
Finetuning needed now  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> xorg 1.9 for oneiric is alive :d
> finetuning needed now


wow!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## thopiekar

> wow!!!!


I even managed to get a rid of some dependencies.. But it seems that downgrades of X will get more and more conplicated with every new ubuntu release..
Just need to upload X and recompile the drivers against it.
Can I use the PPA called "emgd-fix" for that?

----------


## thopiekar

Well, Xorg itself is build now.
According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo emgd-dkms would need a kernel-downgrade as well, is that right? Oneiric is shipped with v3.0.0*..

----------


## lucazade

> Well, Xorg itself is build now.
> According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo emgd-dkms would need a kernel-downgrade as well, is that right? Oneiric is shipped with v3.0.0*..


good!  :Smile: 
in emgd-1.8 ppa there are already X drivers and kernel module working with kernel 3.0.0, 
so you can copy these in fix ppa and we can try new xserver.
I gave a look at fix ppa, there are only 3 packages, are enough?! Did you use a new way to compile?!  :Smile:

----------


## thopiekar

> good! 
> in emgd-1.8 ppa there are already X drivers and kernel module working with kernel 3.0.0, 
> so you can copy these in fix ppa and we can try new xserver.
> I gave a look at fix ppa, there are only 3 packages, are enough?! Did you use a new way to compile?!


Just made some researching on compiling Xorg and what really should be needed to compile it with ABI8.
I also think that this version should be more stable than the last.
libxi and other dependencies don't need a downgrade now and therefore other applications and runtimes will use the same libs which we used to build our Xorg.. Well just a thought - can't guarantee  :Wink: 

And yes.. I could copy them but somehow the launchpad page tells me that there are already newer or packages with the same version in this ppa.
So I'll upload them now manually with a higher version  :Very Happy: 

PS: Why are there seperate PPA's for v1.6 and v1.8?

----------


## lucazade

> Just made some researching on compiling Xorg and what really should be needed to compile it with ABI8.
> I also think that this version should be more stable than the last.
> libxi and other dependencies don't need a downgrade now and therefore other applications and runtimes will use the same libs which we used to build our Xorg.. Well just a thought - can't guarantee 
> 
> And yes.. I could copy them but somehow the launchpad page tells me that there are already newer or packages with the same version in this ppa.
> So I'll upload them now manually with a higher version 
> 
> PS: Why are there seperate PPA's for v1.6 and v1.8?


great!
ppa for 1.6 and 1.8 are separated in order to have a copy that worked for sure when I was uploading 1.8 drivers.

if new Xorg 1.9 is ok in oneiric we can do the same for natty?
yes about higher version of emgd 1.8.

----------


## thopiekar

so, is 1.8 not working as good as 1.6? If so: What about having seperate packages for 1.8 and 1.6? Something like: emgd-1.x-dkms?

----------


## lucazade

> so, is 1.8 not working as good as 1.6? If so: What about having seperate packages for 1.8 and 1.6? Something like: emgd-1.x-dkms?


1.8 is working good as 1.6.
I suggest to work only on Oneiric, emgd 1.8 and new xorg19 in the official ppa and leave the old stuff as is now.

anyway if you have other ideas is ok for me.

----------


## chortya

Hi all,

has anybody tried psb-gfx on Sony P Series? I'm using EMGD in Natty with Unity2d and just wanted to know how is the performance in 2d (webbrowsing) with that one. What would be the best way to test and then revert to EMGD?

Thanks in advance for your support.

----------


## thopiekar

> 1.8 is working good as 1.6.
> I suggest to work only on Oneiric, emgd 1.8 and new xorg19 in the official ppa and leave the old stuff as is now.
> 
> anyway if you have other ideas is ok for me.


Well, I've downloaded today the tarball for Linux and found also something like emgdinfo? It is only available as binary. Should I package it, too?

Ahh, I also found gstreamer modules as rpms in the tarball as well. Do you want them repackaged as well?

I also used the source of emgdui and made a new package for it.
https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archi...+build/2751673
Give it a try and write your feedback here:
https://bugs.launchpad.net/emgd/+bug/711151

And well the Xorg downgrade is almost ready to use, just some package conflicts left with which I have to fight atm.

PS: When writing that I managed now to fix the problem xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse was missing  :Very Happy: 
Xorg 1.9 is ready to use! And I remember some here asking for multitouch-support here for Xorg. Well, tried to build evdev with multitouch-support but it failed :/ I'm sorry for that..

----------


## lucazade

T: , I've downloaded today the tarball for Linux and found also something like emgdinfo? It is only available as binary. Should I package it, too?
L: never heard about it.. dunno what is about. I believe you could put it at the end of todo list  :Smile: 

T: Ahh, I also found gstreamer modules as rpms in the tarball as well. Do you want them repackaged as well?
L: Same for before, didn't know gstreamer was included in tarball, maybe some vaapi support?! 

T: I also used the source of emgdui and made a new package for it.
https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archi...+build/2751673
Give it a try and write your feedback here:
https://bugs.launchpad.net/emgd/+bug/711151
L: Ok.. I need to reinstall oneiric on the netbook, give me a little time and I'll check and let you know


T: And well the Xorg downgrade is almost ready to use, just some package conflicts left with which I have to fight atm.
PS: When writing that I managed now to fix the problem xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse was missing  :Very Happy: 
Xorg 1.9 is ready to use! And I remember some here asking for multitouch-support here for Xorg. Well, tried to build evdev with multitouch-support but it failed :/ I'm sorry for that..

L: Great! always a wonderful job.. if you want to make a miracle instead of bumping xorg-emgd package try to update/make it better. I renamed .so.x.x files inside to fixed .so namig, in a rude way, instead of creating correct symlinks.
This might help some stuff like flashplayer with vaapi support.

----------


## thopiekar

> T: , I've downloaded today the tarball for Linux and found also something like emgdinfo? It is only available as binary. Should I package it, too?
> L: never heard about it.. dunno what is about. I believe you could put it at the end of todo list 
> 
> T: Ahh, I also found gstreamer modules as rpms in the tarball as well. Do you want them repackaged as well?
> L: Same for before, didn't know gstreamer was included in tarball, maybe some vaapi support?! 
> 
> T: I also used the source of emgdui and made a new package for it.
> https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archi...+build/2751673
> Give it a try and write your feedback here:
> ...


Well, if there is something to package just add a "bug" in launchpad and assign it to me. I easily forget what I have to do  :Very Happy: 

PS: Added regular expression support with one asterisk in emgd-xorg-conf

----------


## lucazade

> Well, if there is something to package just add a "bug" in launchpad and assign it to me. I easily forget what I have to do 
> 
> PS: Added regular expression support with one asterisk in emgd-xorg-conf


ok  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

Hi Thomas.
I've tried xorg 1.9 from emgd-fix in virtualbox because I haven't reinstalled yet oneiric on the netbook. Installed and starts correctly.

Unfortunately keyboard is working with the Eng (instead of Ita) and in control panel of Gnome3 I can't switch between layouts.
In tty is also using some unknown keyboard layout. :-O


About "xorg-emgd" package we should probably use (only) this from 
https://launchpad.net/~jools/+archive/emgd-xorg1.9
and rebuild against oneiric stuff. 

Then copy this and all the rest of emgd-1.8 ppa into emgd-fix ppa.
When all this stuff will be ok and tested do a merge with official ppa..ok ?

----------


## thopiekar

> Hi Thomas.
> I've tried xorg 1.9 from emgd-fix in virtualbox because I haven't reinstalled yet oneiric on the netbook. Installed and starts correctly.
> 
> Unfortunately keyboard is working with the Eng (instead of Ita) and in control panel of Gnome3 I can't switch between layouts.
> In tty is also using some unknown keyboard layout. :-O
> 
> 
> About "xorg-emgd" package we should probably use (only) this from 
> https://launchpad.net/~jools/+archive/emgd-xorg1.9
> ...


Can't say what causes the switching to the english layout  :Sad: 

Why should we use ~jools packages?

----------


## lucazade

> Can't say what causes the switching to the english layout 
> 
> Why should we use ~jools packages?


only the xorg-emgd package by jools because he created the correct symlinks inside
package while I hacked some stuff to make it quick.

----------


## thopiekar

k, so less work for me  :Wink: 
just working on the emgdui package.. and the emgdinfo package will be also ready soon!

PS: emgdui landed: https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archi...+build/2753317
PSS: and emgdinfo: https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archi...+build/2753358

PSSS: btw, we will also need xorg-emgd.. haven't checked emgdui but emgdinfo is linked against libs I've found at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/76443...UILDING.txt.gz

----------


## lucazade

@Thomas 
I've tried the updated emgd-fix ppa for oneiric on my acer and it's working quite good.
Only issues i've found are emgdui broken (paste.ubuntu.com/677819)
and wrong keyboard layout (here from Italian to English) and unfortunately I can't fix via keyboard applet in gnome3 because at the moment is not working good (there is bugreport for this)

I've updated the installation script to try it out, if anyone want to try on oneiric use the following.
Note there is some fix for plymouth but only with a 1366x768 display (comment it or modify if your is different!) and brightness support doesn't work correctly with kernel 3.x on some board.



```
#!/bin/bash
# emgd 1.8 installation script for oneiric


# add repository, 
# install emgd drivers and related tools,
# downgrade xorg from 1.10 to 1.9,
# setup emgd xorg.conf via auto tool.
add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/emgd-fix
apt-get update
apt-get dist-upgrade
apt-get install xorg-emgd emgd-dkms emgdbl emgdui mplayer emgd-xorg-conf libglade2-0
emgd-xorg-conf


# fix plymouth splash screen and virtual terminals resolution
echo "echo insmod 915resolution
echo 915resolution 58 1366 768 32" | tee /etc/grub.d/01_915resolution
chmod +x /etc/grub.d/01_915resolution

echo "GRUB_GFXMODE=1366x768x32
GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1366x768x32" | tee -a /etc/default/grub


# fix backlight hotkeys support
echo "emgdbl" | tee -a /etc/modules
sed -i 's/GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""/GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_backlight=vendor"/g' /etc/default/grub


# blacklist other drivers
echo "#blacklist poulsbo
blacklist acer_wmi
blacklist psb_gfx" | tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf


# fix for suspend
mv /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video /usr/lib/pm-utils/99video


# fix for emgd control panel
#wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/gma500/resources/emgdgui -O /usr/bin/emgdui
#sed -i 's/Icon=\/usr\/share\/icons\/gnome\/scalable\/devices\/video-display.svg/Icon=video-display/g' /usr/share/applications/emgdui.desktop


# finalize installation
update-grub
update-initramfs -u
```


or directly download and execute the script with the following:


```
wget dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/gma500/emgd-oneiric.sh && sudo sh emgd-oneiric.sh
```


to start and install the livecd (oneiric) we should pass some additional kernel parameters by hitting F6 (when livecd is starting/language selection):
poulsbo.asd=1 psb_gfx.asd=1
then press enter.

when stating oneiric for first time after installation hit Shift to get grub displayed,
hit then 'E' to edit ubuntu entry in grub,
append "poulsbo.asd=1 psb_gfx.asd=1" at the end of string with "....quiet splash"
ctrl+x to start this modified ubuntu entry.

by installing emgd drivers via script this will be no more necessary.

----------


## thopiekar

Well, lets get a rid of these scripts..
What about making a package which would do the thing?

I'm sorry, but I don't like scripts creating files.. newbies wouldn't care about what the script does and when it comes to bug fixing it could be cause of one of theses files which cause the problem.. 

However I would make such a package for us and finally a metapackage, ok?

----------


## lucazade

> Well, lets get a rid of these scripts..
> What about making a package which would do the thing?
> 
> I'm sorry, but I don't like scripts creating files.. newbies wouldn't care about what the script does and when it comes to bug fixing it could be cause of one of theses files which cause the problem.. 
> 
> However I would make such a package for us and finally a metapackage, ok?


Of course Thomas

I know about newbies and problems related to it, but without a lot of time to invest scripts are enough (for me) for the job.
with old psb drivers i've included them in the metapackage psb-config, we can spinoff the same, if you want to make something similiar I'd be happy  :Smile: 

let me know

----------


## thopiekar

> Of course Thomas
> 
> I know about newbies and problems related to it, but without a lot of time to invest scripts are enough (for me) for the job.
> with old psb drivers i've included them in the metapackage psb-config, we can spinoff the same, if you want to make something similiar I'd be happy 
> 
> let me know


And about emgdui:
execute:

```
ldd $(which emgdui)
```

----------


## lucazade

luca@ubuntu:~$ ldd $(which emgdui)
    linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0x00fa9000)
    libpthread.so.0 => /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0 (0x0088c000)
    libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libXext.so.6 (0x00762000)
    libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libX11.so.6 (0x00110000)
    libXrandr.so.2 => /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libXrandr.so.2 (0x00246000)
    libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6 (0x00a53000)
    libgcc_s.so.1 => /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgcc_s.so.1 (0x0024f000)
    libc.so.6 => /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 (0x0026d000)
    /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0x00409000)
    libxcb.so.1 => /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libxcb.so.1 (0x00dd6000)
    libdl.so.2 => /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libdl.so.2 (0x003e9000)
    libXrender.so.1 => /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libXrender.so.1 (0x003ee000)
    libm.so.6 => /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libm.so.6 (0x00429000)
    libXau.so.6 => /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libXau.so.6 (0x0095b000)
    libXdmcp.so.6 => /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libXdmcp.so.6 (0x00c68000)

----------


## thopiekar

definitly driver related.. no lib is missing!
Seems that the precompiled part of emgdui still depends on one of the libs listed there which was older when they compiled it..

just uploaded emgdinfo again.. had problems with it yesterday. try to install when built and give me feedback if you like  :Wink:

----------


## thopiekar

Gstreamer-plugins for libva and libmax decoding:
https://edge.launchpad.net/~gma500/+...+build/2755649

----------


## thopiekar

Not quite sure what EMGDgui is (maybe a EMGDui replacement), but I also packaged it:
https://edge.launchpad.net/~gma500/+...+build/2755711

----------


## thopiekar

> @Thomas 
> I've tried the updated emgd-fix ppa for oneiric on my acer and it's working quite good.
> Only issues i've found are emgdui broken (paste.ubuntu.com/677819)
> and wrong keyboard layout (here from Italian to English) and unfortunately I can't fix via keyboard applet in gnome3 because at the moment is not working good (there is bugreport for this)
> 
> I've updated the installation script to try it out, if anyone want to try on oneiric use the following.
> Note there is some fix for plymouth but only with a 1366x768 display (comment it or modify if your is different!) and brightness support doesn't work correctly with kernel 3.x on some board.
> 
> 
> ...


Now about the script:
1. 01_915resolution will be shipped in the package.
2. will create a script to manipulate the /etc/default/grub -file
3. can we load the module also via install-method? see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modprobe#Blacklist
4. package will include a blacklist called blacklist-emgd.conf with your content
5. "fix for suspend" sounds easy
6. simply running the last two commands at the end..

BUT: your configuration depends on 1366x768x32.. what would change in the script if I had a resolution at 1024x600x32?
Could use emgd-xorg-conf to detect the resulting resolution for the device and pass it to a new script creating individual configurations for the system part.. let us call it "emgd-sys-conf" or something like that which will be used by "emgd-support-extra". The pure metapackage will be called "emgd-support"..

----------


## mattrope

> Not quite sure what EMGDgui is (maybe a EMGDui replacement), but I also packaged it:
> https://edge.launchpad.net/~gma500/+...+build/2755711


emgd*g*ui is a GTK/Glade-based configuration tool for the driver that lets you change resolution, display config, etc. of the running driver.  It's been around since our first release of the driver, but my understanding is that this tool was (accidentally?) renamed to "emgdui" when incorporated into the old Ubuntu packages that people on this forum have been using.  

The name "emgdui" is actually used for something different upstream --- "emgdui" is the (somewhat misleading) name of the binary that gets built as a sample of how to program using the EMGD escape interface; it's purely a text-based program that just uses the escape interface to query some driver information and dumps it on the terminal.  Not terribly interesting by itself.  Since the Ubuntu packages were previously generated from the contents of Meego RPM's, the source code to build this tool was never included (since it's not part of those RPM's), but I think the sample source has always been included as part of our tarball releases.

tl;dr version:  emgd*g*ui is the tool you want to package (and what you've previously been packaging under the name "emgdui").  Our upstream "emgdui" is just a small diagnostic program meant to be more of a source code example than a real program.

----------


## lucazade

> Now about the script:
> 1. 01_915resolution will be shipped in the package.
> 2. will create a script to manipulate the /etc/default/grub -file
> 3. can we load the module also via install-method? see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modprobe#Blacklist
> 4. package will include a blacklist called blacklist-emgd.conf with your content
> 5. "fix for suspend" sounds easy
> 6. simply running the last two commands at the end..
> 
> BUT: your configuration depends on 1366x768x32.. what would change in the script if I had a resolution at 1024x600x32?
> Could use emgd-xorg-conf to detect the resulting resolution for the device and pass it to a new script creating individual configurations for the system part.. let us call it "emgd-sys-conf" or something like that which will be used by "emgd-support-extra". The pure metapackage will be called "emgd-support"..


great.. sounds good! it seems an all comprehensive solution.
i'll check also both emgdinfo and gstreamer-libva.

let me know how could help you, even testing  :Smile:

----------


## jbernardo

> to start and install the livecd (oneiric) we should pass some additional kernel parameters by hitting F6 (when livecd is starting/language selection):
> poulsbo.asd=1 psb_gfx.asd=1
> then press enter.


Hi Luca,
I am unable to use the live CD - maybe because I am trying with the latest nightly (Aug 30)?
I can see that during boot the parameters aren't recognized by the modules ("poulsbo: unknown parameter asd" and the same for psb_gfx) and then I have a kernel panic. Do you know if these parameters have changed, and which is the last live CD I can use?
Thanks!

----------


## lucazade

> Hi Luca,
> I am unable to use the live CD - maybe because I am trying with the latest nightly (Aug 30)?
> I can see that during boot the parameters aren't recognized by the modules ("poulsbo: unknown parameter asd" and the same for psb_gfx) and then I have a kernel panic. Do you know if these parameters have changed, and which is the last live CD I can use?
> Thanks!


Hi!

Strange, should work also with latest nightly... I usually pass these wrong parameters to the modules in order to not load them and start in vesa mode.
That's because psb_gfx included in oneiric kernel is old and when employed (by default) makes the startup end in a white screen. Maybe there is another way to startup livecd in vesa mode without manually blacklisting these 2 modules ('xforcevesa' maybe but i'm afraid that psb_gfx drm is always is used).
Here never seen the kernel panic during startup :S

----------


## thopiekar

Installed now OO on my AsusT91 and EMGD.

About EMGDinfo and EMGDui:
* why can these applications not connect the driver completely as EMGDgui?
Is that related to the drm and therefore our Xorg? or is it related to the kernel modules? We are using Xorg1.8 but Intel supports Xorg 1.7.999...
What about downgrading to that version? Maybe there is an difference in the source that makes our packages not work completely right :/

About multimedia:
* vaapi seems to work very well, but what does mixvideo? How do I know that I make a use of it?
* Do you also notice that the playback of audio is too fast and it comes to lags? Seems for me to be related to OO.
Did see any relation to our drivers or packages.

About OpenGL:
* Seems to work great so far. Tested it with projectm-pulseaudio without mediaplayback and the animations are shown well.
* glxgears: - windowed: ~395fps
            - fullscreen: ~114fps

----------


## mattrope

> About EMGDinfo and EMGDui:
> * why can these applications not connect the driver completely as EMGDgui?
> Is that related to the drm and therefore our Xorg? or is it related to the kernel modules? We are using Xorg1.8 but Intel supports Xorg 1.7.999...
> What about downgrading to that version? Maybe there is an difference in the source that makes our packages not work completely right :/


I'm not sure I follow what you're asking.  Both of these tools are text/commandline tools, so they don't have any kind of graphical interface (that's not what they're intended for).  Also, at least for emgdinfo, I believe you need to run it as root since it reads registers and other memory mapped regions directly without going through the driver interfaces (it's meant to be a diagnostic tool for checking the driver's behavior).

If I'm misunderstanding what you're asking, can you give an example of the problems you're seeing with these?




> About multimedia:
> * vaapi seems to work very well, but what does mixvideo? How do I know that I make a use of it?
> * Do you also notice that the playback of audio is too fast and it comes to lags? Seems for me to be related to OO.
> Did see any relation to our drivers or packages.


EMGD natively exposes media hardware acceleration through the vaapi, as you noted.  If you just want to watch movies with a program that knows how to talk vaapi directly (e.g., mplayer), then you don't need to worry about MI-X.  MI-X is a plugin that adds hardware accelerated codecs to the gstreamer pipeline by making the necessary vaapi calls.

I'm not really involved in any of the video encode/decode work, so I can't really say about the audio lags, but that sounds like it might be an issue with the audio drivers (or the general pulseaudio configuration).

----------


## lucazade

Trying out new stuff from emgd-fix ppa
some interesting output



```
sudo emgdinfo 
 
EMGDINFO:1.8.2032

> help
///////////////////////////////////HELP OPTIONS///////////////////////////////////
//
// get_os_name
// (Gets the Operating System name and version)
//
//
// get_chipset_name
// (Gets the Chipset name)
//
//
// get_sys_mem
// (Gets the system memory info)
//
//
// get_cpu_info
// (Gets the cpu info)
//
//
// get_driver_version
// (Gets the EMGD driver version)
//
//
// get_sys_bios_version
// (Gets the System BIOS version)
//
//
// get_rot_status
// (Gets the Rotation and Flip status)
//
//
// get_edid_info
// (Gets the EDID (Monitor) information)
//
//
// get_port_attrib
// (Gets the Port driver attributes)
//
//
// get_current_disp_mode
// (Gets the current display mode)
//
//
// set_display_mode mode width
// (Sets the display mode)
//      mode/dc- Single/Twin/Clone/Extended/DC
//      WxHxM  - example: 1024x768x75
//
//
// enable port_type
// (Enables a port)
//      port_type   - CRT/LVDS/TV/SDVOA/SDVOB/SDVOC
//
//
// disable port_type
// (Disables a port)
//      port_type   - CRT/LVDS/TV/SDVOA/SDVOB/SDVOC
//
//
// get_cur_dc
// (Gets the current dc)
//
//
// wait num_seconds
// (Waits for user specified number of seconds)
//      num_seconds - Number of seconds to wait for
//
//
// set_scrn_res ScreenNum WidthXHeightXRef
// (Sets a particular screen's resolution)
//      screen_num  - 0 based screen number to set the resolution for/"All" for all the displays
//      WidthxHeightxRef- Width, Height & Refresh. of the new resolution
//
//
// rotate port_type 0/90/180/270
// (Rotate's the current display by a specified number of degrees)
//      port_type   - CRT/LVDS/TV/SDVOA/SDVOB/SDVOC
//      degrees     - 0/90/180/270
//
//
// flip port_type 0/1
// (Flip/Unflip the current display)
//      port_type   - CRT/LVDS/TV/SDVOA/SDVOB/SDVOC
//      flip        - 0/1
//
//
// get_dc_list
// (Gets a list of dcs in string and hex format)
//
//
// get_drv_mode_list
// (Gets a list of modes from the EMGD driver)
//
//
// get_video_fps options
// (Starts counting video fps and gets fps)
//      options   - START/FPS
         START - Starts counting frame per second
         FPS    - Stops counting and gets fps
//
//
// get_disp_port_map
// (Gets a mapping of displays and ports)
//
//
// get_log_file
// (Gets the Xorg.0.log or XFree86.0.log file)
//
//
// get_conf_file
// (Gets the Xorg.conf or xf86Config file)
//
//
// get_edid_file
// (Gets the EDID#.bin file information)
//
//
// get_dmesg_info
// (Gets dmesg information)
//
//
// get_plane_regs
// (Gets the plane registers information)
//
//
// get_port_regs
// (Gets the port registers information)
//
//
// get_pipe_regs
// (Gets the pipe registers information)
//
//
// get_fuse_regs
// (Gets the fuse registers information)
//
//
// get_cmos_settings
// (Gets the CMOS settings such as FUNCTION 1 enabled/disabled)
//
//
// get_vgacntrl
// (Gets the VGA Control information)
//
//
// get_reg_lvds
// (Gets the LVDS registers information)
//
//
// get_tv_regs
// (Gets the TV out register information)
//
//
// read_error_regs
// (Reads various error registers information)
//
//
// read_mem address [length] [8/16/32] [offset] [file]
// (Prints the memory addresses)
//      address  - The address of a surface to be printed
//      [length]- How many addresses to print after this one printed (OPT, defaults to 1)
//      [base]  - Whether to read a char, short or long (8/16/32) (OPT, defaults to 32)
//      [offset]- Offset into the surface to read from (OPT, defaults to 0)
//
//
// write_mem address value [8/16/32] [length] [offset]
// (Writes to the memory addresses)
//      address - The address of the surface to be written to
//      value   - The value to write
//      [base]  - Whether to read a char, short or long (8/16/32) (OPT, defaults to 32)
//      [length]- How many to write (OPT, defaults to 1)
//      [offset]- The offset within the surface to be written to (OPT, defaults to 0)
//
//
// read_ring_ins [pri/sec/hw] [num_ins]
// (Dumps the Ring Buffer's instructions)
//      [which_ring]- pri/sec/hw (OPT. defaults to pri)
//      [num_ins]   - number of instructions to print (OPT. defaults to 10)
//
//
// decode_ins address [length]
// (Decodes ring buffer instructions into human readable format)
//      address     - The address to start reading the first instruction
//      [length]    - number of BYTES to decode (OPT. defaults to 10)
//
//
// check_regs filename
// (Verify register values from a file with current register set
//      filename    - The file to read "reg_offset mask value" from
//
//
// read_mmio reg [length] [8/16/32]
// (Read MMIO registers value)
//      reg   - The mmio register whose value is to be read
//      [length] - How many registers to read from the starting reg
//      [base] - Whether to read a char, short or long (8/16/32) (OPT, defaults to 32)
//
//
// write_mmio reg value [8/16/32]
// (Write MMIO registers value)
//      reg   - The mmio register whose value is to be written
//      value - The new value to be written
//      [base] - Whether to write a char, short or long (8/16/32) (OPT, defaults to 32)
//
//
// get_crc_values pipe port
// (Gets CRC value)
//      pipe - 0 = Pipe A, 1 = Pipe B
//      port - 0 = Port 0, 1 = DVOB/sDVOB, 2 = DVOC/sDVOC
//
//
// get_frame_buffer [plane] [x1] [y1] [x2] [y2]
// (Gets frame buffer of a plane)
//      plane - (0 = Pri, 1 = Sec; OPT. defaults to 0)
//      x1 - Left-bound pixel (OPT. defaults to 0)
//      y1 - Upper-bound pixel (OPT. defaults to 0)
//      x2 - Right-bound pixel (OPT. defaults to width)
//      y2 - Lower-bound pixel (OPT. defaults to height)
//
//
// set_debug_vol level
// (Sets the debug volume)
//      debug volume level = 0 (default, no prints), through 0xfffffff (most prints)
//
//
// parse_crg log_file_name
// (Parses the output of EMGDCRG and gives MMIO info)
//      CRG log file
//
//
// get_pci_info
// (Gets the PCI Configuration space information)
//
//
ERROR while sending INTEL_ESCAPE_VIDEO_CRC_START escape key
ERROR while sending INTEL_ESCAPE_VIDEO_CRC_STOP escape key
ERROR while sending INTEL_ESCAPE_GET_CRC escape key
ERROR while sending INTEL_ESCAPE_GET_CRC_DEBUG_INFO escape key
// get_surface_list
// (Prints the list of surfaces known by the GTT)
//
//
// read_mmio_regs [num_to_display] [8/16/32]
// (Dumps the mmio memory registers)
//      [num_to_display] - How many elements to display per line
//      [base] - Whether to read a char, short or long (8/16/32) (OPT, defaults to 32)
//
//
//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

>
```



```
luca@ubuntu:~$ sudo emgd_crg
Intel(R) Embedded Media and Graphics Driver
EMGD_CRG output redirected to emgd_crg.log
  
luca@ubuntu:~$ cat emgd_crg.log 
EMGD_CRG:1.8.2032

Function: GET_OS_NAME
OS NAME: Linux, Release: 3.0.0-9-generic
Version: #14-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 23 17:02:50 UTC 2011
Distribution: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) \n \l
X Server Version: 1.9.0.0



Function: GET_OS_NAME, Exit Code: EXIT_OK
    ============================
Function: GET_CHIPSET_NAME
Chipset: 0x8108, Revision: 0x7, Name: Intel SCH US15W Embedded Chipset


Function: GET_CHIPSET_NAME, Exit Code: EXIT_OK
    ============================
Function: GET_SYSTEM_MEMORY
MemTotal:        2052880 kB
MemFree:          740036 kB
SwapTotal:       3710976 kB
SwapFree:        3710976 kB


Function: GET_SYSTEM_MEMORY, Exit Code: EXIT_OK
    ============================
Function: GET_CPU_INFO
vendor_id    : GenuineIntel
cpu family    : 6
model        : 28
model name    : Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU Z520   @ 1.33GHz


Function: GET_CPU_INFO, Exit Code: EXIT_OK
    ============================
Function: GET_DRIVER_VERSION
Intel Embedded Media and Graphics Driver        : 1.8.2032
Build Date                                      : Jun 29 2011


Function: GET_DRIVER_VERSION, Exit Code: EXIT_OK
    ============================
Function: GET_SYS_BIOS_VERSION
Vendor: Acer
Version: V0.3212
Release Date: 02/26/2010
Address: 0xE6DC0
Runtime Size: 102976 bytes
ROM Size: 1024 kB


Function: GET_SYS_BIOS_VERSION, Exit Code: EXIT_OK
    ============================
Function: GET_ROT_STATUS
Port number                                     : 0x4
Rotation Degrees                                : 0
Flip                                            : 0


Function: GET_ROT_STATUS, Exit Code: EXIT_OK
    ============================
Function: GET_EDID_INFO
EDID Info for Port 4



RAW INFO

00000000     00 FF FF FF FF FF FF 00
00000008     06 AF 5C 20 00 00 00 00
00000010     01 12 01 03 80 1A 0E 78
00000018     0A 99 85 95 55 56 92 28
00000020     22 50 54 00 00 00 01 01
00000028     01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01
00000030     01 01 01 01 01 01 20 1C
00000038     56 80 50 00 23 30 30 20
00000040     36 00 00 90 10 00 00 18
00000048     00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 00
00000050     00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00000058     00 20 00 00 00 FE 00 41
00000060     55 4F 0A 20 20 20 20 20
00000068     20 20 20 20 00 00 00 FE
00000070     00 42 31 31 36 58 57 30
00000078     32 20 56 30 20 0A 00 BE

TRANSLATED INFO

Manufacture ID='AUO', Product=0x205c
Manufacture Week=1, Year=2008
Edid Version=1, Revision=3

Video Input Definition:
Digital
Max Horz Image Size=26cm
Max Vert Image Size=14cm
Display Gamma=2.20

Feature Support:
    Preferred Timing Mode
    Display Type=RGB Color

Color Characteristics:
    Red X=598
    Green X=346
    Blue X=162
    White X=321
    Red Y=341
    Green Y=585
    Blue Y=136
    White Y=337

Established Timings I:

Established Timings II:

Standard Timing Identification:

Detailed Timing Descriptor 1:
    Pixel Clock = 72.00 Mhz
    Horz Active = 1366
    Horz blanking = 128
    Horz Sync Offset = 48
    Horz Sync Pulse Width = 32
    Horz Image Size = 256 mm
    Horz border = 0
    Vert Active = 768
    Vert blanking = 35
    Vert Sync Offset = 3
    Vert Sync Pulse Width = 6
    Vert Image Size = 144 mm
    Vert Border = 0
    Non-Interlaced
    Normal Display, No Stereo
    Digital separate

Detailed Timing Descriptor 2:

Detailed Timing Descriptor 3:

Detailed Timing Descriptor 4:


Function: GET_EDID_INFO, Exit Code: EXIT_OK
    ============================
Function: GET_CURRENT_DC
The current dc is 0x41
The current display mode is MULTI_TYPE_SINGLE
PRIMARY_MASTER is 4
PRIMARY_TWIN1 is 0
PRIMARY_TWIN2 is 0
PRIMARY_TWIN3 is 0
SECONDARY_MASTER is 0
SECONDARY_TWIN1 is 0
SECONDARY_TWIN2 is 0


Function: GET_CURRENT_DC, Exit Code: EXIT_OK
    ============================
Function: GET_DISP_PORT_MAPPING
ABSOLUTE DISPLAY NUM     RELATIVE DISPLAY NUM     IS PRIMARY     PORTS     


Function: GET_DISP_PORT_MAPPING, Exit Code: EXIT_OK
    ============================
Function: GET_LOG_FILE
Trying to Open file /var/log/Xorg.0.log

Contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log

[    21.379] 
X.Org X Server 1.9.2.901 (1.9.3 RC 1)
Release Date: 2010-11-13
[    21.379] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[    21.379] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-29-xen i686 Ubuntu
[    21.379] Current Operating System: Linux ubuntu 3.0.0-9-generic #14-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 23 17:02:50 UTC 2011 i686
[    21.380] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-9-generic root=UUID=28b17eff-ae5d-4703-a927-4e6a2b2a576f ro acpi_backlight=vendor quiet splash vt.handoff=7
[    21.380] Build Date: 27 August 2011  05:58:38PM
[    21.380] xorg-server 3:1.10.9-down1.9.2.901.2+git20101129+server-1.9-branch.65f2ab20-0ubuntu0sarvatt2~ppa2~oneiric (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support) 
[    21.380] Current version of pixman: 0.22.2
[    21.380]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[    21.380] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[    21.381] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Sep  1 12:36:12 2011
[    21.423] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[    21.424] (==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"
[    21.424] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[    21.424] (**) |   |-->Monitor "LVDS"
[    21.425] (**) |   |-->Device "Intel_EMGD-0"
[    21.425] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    21.425] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    21.426] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
[    21.426]     Entry deleted from font path.
[    21.426] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/" does not exist.
[    21.426]     Entry deleted from font path.
[    21.426] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/" does not exist.
[    21.426]     Entry deleted from font path.
[    21.426] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi" does not exist.
[    21.426]     Entry deleted from font path.
[    21.426] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi" does not exist.
[    21.426]     Entry deleted from font path.
[    21.426] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
    /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
    built-ins
[    21.426] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
[    21.426] (WW) Ignoring unrecognized extension "composite"
[    21.426] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[    21.427] (II) Loader magic: 0x822fe20
[    21.427] (II) Module ABI versions:
[    21.427]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[    21.427]     X.Org Video Driver: 8.0
[    21.427]     X.Org XInput driver : 11.0
[    21.427]     X.Org Server Extension : 4.0
[    21.429] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:8108:1025:0244 rev 7, Mem @ 0xb0080000/524288, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xb0000000/262144, I/O @ 0x00001800/8
[    21.440] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
[    21.440] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"
[    21.441] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
[    21.442] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    21.442]     compiled for 1.9.2.901, module version = 1.0.0
[    21.442]     Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[    21.442]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[    21.442] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
[    21.442] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
[    21.442] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
[    21.442] (II) Loading extension DPMS
[    21.442] (II) Loading extension XVideo
[    21.442] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
[    21.442] (II) Loading extension X-Resource
[    21.442] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"
[    21.443] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
[    21.443] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    21.443]     compiled for 1.9.2.901, module version = 1.0.0
[    21.443]     Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[    21.443]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[    21.443] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
[    21.443] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    21.443] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[    21.444] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    21.444]     compiled for 1.9.2.901, module version = 1.0.0
[    21.444]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[    21.444] (==) AIGLX enabled
[    21.444] (II) Loading extension GLX
[    21.444] (II) LoadModule: "record"
[    21.445] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
[    21.445] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    21.445]     compiled for 1.9.2.901, module version = 1.13.0
[    21.445]     Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[    21.445]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[    21.445] (II) Loading extension RECORD
[    21.445] (II) LoadModule: "dri"
[    21.445] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
[    21.446] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    21.446]     compiled for 1.9.2.901, module version = 1.0.0
[    21.446]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[    21.446] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
[    21.446] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[    21.447] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
[    21.447] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    21.447]     compiled for 1.9.2.901, module version = 1.2.0
[    21.447]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[    21.447] (II) Loading extension DRI2
[    21.447] (II) LoadModule: "emgd"
[    21.448] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/emgd_drv.so
[    21.450] (II) Module emgd: vendor="Intel(R) Corporation"
[    21.450]     compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.8.2032
[    21.450]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    21.450]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0
[    21.450] (II) EMGD: Intel(R) Embedded Media and Graphics Driver version 1.8.2032 for:
    Intel US15W Class
[    21.450] (++) using VT number 7

[    21.450] (WW) xf86OpenConsole: setpgid failed: Operation not permitted
[    21.450] (WW) xf86OpenConsole: setsid failed: Operation not permitted
[    21.452] (==) EMGD(0): RGB weight 888
[    21.452] (==) EMGD(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[    21.452] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    21.523] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:00:00:00
[    21.523] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    21.523] drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
[    21.523] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12
[    21.523] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[    21.524] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1
[    21.531] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[    21.532] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2
[    21.538] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[    21.538] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3
[    21.544] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[    21.544] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4
[    21.550] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[    21.550] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5
[    21.557] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[    21.557] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6
[    21.563] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[    21.563] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7
[    21.569] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[    21.569] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8
[    21.576] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[    21.576] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9
[    21.582] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[    21.582] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10
[    21.588] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[    21.588] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11
[    21.594] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[    21.594] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12
[    21.601] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[    21.601] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13
[    21.607] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[    21.607] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14
[    21.613] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[    21.613] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card15
[    21.620] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1
[    21.621] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    21.621] drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
[    21.621] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    21.621] drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
[    21.621] drmGetBusid returned ''
[    21.621] (II) EMGD(0): Chipset: "Intel SCH US15 Chipset"
[    21.621] (II) EMGD(0): Checking for new style options
[    21.621] (II) EMGD(0): Processing version 7.0 options
[    21.621] (II) EMGD(0): Using configuration 1
[    21.621] (II) EMGD(0): Checking for US15 specific configuration.
[    21.621] (II) EMGD(0): Checking for non-chipset specific configuration.
[    21.621] (II) EMGD(0): Option processing done!
[    21.789] (II) EMGD(0): Valid Display Configurations:
[    21.789] (II) EMGD(0):   DC: 0x00000041
[    21.789] (II) EMGD(0):   DC: 0x00000000
[    21.789] (II) EMGD(0): Using Display Configuration 0x00000041
[    21.790] (==) EMGD(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[    21.790] (==) EMGD(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[    21.790] (II) EMGD(0): 10 modes passed validation checks
[    21.790] (--) EMGD(0): Virtual size is 1366x768 (pitch 0)
[    21.790] (**) EMGD(0): *Built-in mode "1366x768": 72.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz
[    21.790] (II) EMGD(0): Modeline "1366x768"x60.0   72.00  1366 1413 1445 1493  768 770 776 802 (48.2 kHz)
[    21.790] (**) EMGD(0):  Built-in mode "1280x768": 80.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 47.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz
[    21.790] (II) EMGD(0): Modeline "1280x768"x60.0   80.14  1280 1343 1479 1679  768 768 771 794 +vsync (47.7 kHz)
[    21.790] (**) EMGD(0):  Built-in mode "1280x720": 74.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 44.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
[    21.790] (II) EMGD(0): Modeline "1280x720"x60.0   74.48  1280 1335 1471 1663  720 720 723 745 +vsync (44.8 kHz)
[    21.790] (**) EMGD(0):  Built-in mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
[    21.791] (II) EMGD(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1047 1183 1343  768 770 776 805 (48.4 kHz)
[    21.791] (**) EMGD(0):  Built-in mode "960x540": 40.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.6 kHz, 60.0 Hz
[    21.791] (II) EMGD(0): Modeline "960x540"x60.0   40.78  960 991 1087 1215  540 540 543 558 +vsync (33.6 kHz)
[    21.791] (**) EMGD(0):  Built-in mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz
[    21.791] (II) EMGD(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.0   40.00  800 839 967 1055  600 600 604 627 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
[    21.791] (**) EMGD(0):  Built-in mode "800x480": 33.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz
[    21.791] (II) EMGD(0): Modeline "800x480"x60.0   33.23  800 863 991 1055  480 500 502 524 +vsync (31.5 kHz)
[    21.791] (**) EMGD(0):  Built-in mode "720x576": 27.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.8 kHz, 50.0 Hz
[    21.791] (II) EMGD(0): Modeline "720x576"x50.0   27.50  720 732 795 864  576 581 587 625 +vsync (31.8 kHz)
[    21.791] (**) EMGD(0):  Built-in mode "720x480": 27.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz
[    21.791] (II) EMGD(0): Modeline "720x480"x60.0   27.00  720 735 797 857  480 488 494 524 +vsync (31.5 kHz)
[    21.791] (**) EMGD(0):  Built-in mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz
[    21.791] (II) EMGD(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.18  640 655 751 799  480 489 491 524 (31.5 kHz)
[    21.791] (==) EMGD(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
[    21.791] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[    21.791] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[    21.792] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[    21.792] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    21.792]     compiled for 1.9.2.901, module version = 1.0.0
[    21.793]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    21.793] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
[    21.793] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
[    21.793] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
[    21.793] (II) EMGD(0): General Driver Configuration Options
[    21.793] (II) EMGD(0):   PCF Version:            7.00
[    21.793] (II) EMGD(0):   Configuration ID:       1
[    21.793] (II) EMGD(0): Primary Display Configuration Options
[    21.793] (II) EMGD(0):   VideoRam (Pixmap Cache): 32768
[    21.793] (II) EMGD(0):   PORT AND DISPLAY OPTIONS
[    21.793] (II) EMGD(0):     Port Order:           42000
[    21.793] (II) EMGD(0):     Display Config:       Single
[    21.793] (II) EMGD(0):     Display Detect:       On
[    21.793] (II) EMGD(0):     FB Blend Overlay:     Off
[    21.793] (II) EMGD(0):     Gang DVO:             Off
[    21.793] (II) EMGD(0):     Refresh Rate:         0
[    21.793] (II) EMGD(0):     Clone Width:          0
[    21.793] (II) EMGD(0):     Clone Height:         0
[    21.793] (II) EMGD(0):     Clone Refresh:        0
[    21.793] (II) EMGD(0):   FRAMEBUFFER OPTIONS
[    21.793] (II) EMGD(0):     Shadow FB:            Off
[    21.793] (II) EMGD(0):     Tear FB:              On
[    21.794] (II) EMGD(0):     Resize:               Off
[    21.794] (II) EMGD(0):   FRAMEBUFFER ORIENTATION OPTIONS
[    21.794] (II) EMGD(0):     Rotation:             0 degrees
[    21.794] (II) EMGD(0):     Flip:                 Off
[    21.794] (II) EMGD(0):   HARDWARE ACCELERATION OPTIONS
[    21.794] (II) EMGD(0):     HW 2D Accel:          On
[    21.794] (II) EMGD(0):     HW Cursor:            On
[    21.794] (II) EMGD(0):   XVIDEO OPTIONS
[    21.794] (II) EMGD(0):     XVideo:               On
[    21.794] (II) EMGD(0):     XVideoBlend:          On
[    21.794] (II) EMGD(0):     XVideoMC:             Off
[    21.794] (II) EMGD(0):     XVideoKey:            0xff00ff00
[    21.794] (II) EMGD(0):     Overlay Gamma Red:    0x100
[    21.794] (II) EMGD(0):     Overlay Gamma Green:  0x100
[    21.794] (II) EMGD(0):     Overlay Gamma Blue:   0x100
[    21.794] (II) EMGD(0):     Overlay Brightness:   0x8000
[    21.794] (II) EMGD(0):     Overlay Contrast:     0x8000
[    21.794] (II) EMGD(0):     Overlay Saturation:   0x8000
[    21.794] (II) EMGD(0):     DRI:                  Off
[    21.794] (II) EMGD(0):     DRI2:                 On
[    21.794] (II) EMGD(0):     EDID:                 On
[    21.794] (II) EMGD(0):   QUICKBOOT OPTIONS
[    21.794] (II) EMGD(0):     QuickBoot:            0
[    21.794] (II) EMGD(0):     Seamless:             Off
[    21.795] (II) EMGD(0):     Video Input:          0
[    21.795] (II) EMGD(0):     Splash Screen:        Off
[    21.795] (II) EMGD(0):    INTERRUPT OPTIONS
[    21.795] (II) EMGD(0):      Polling:             Off
[    21.795] (II) EMGD(0):   GLOBAL PER PORT OPTIONS
[    21.795] (II) EMGD(0):   Port 2            (null)
[    21.795] (II) EMGD(0):      Multi-DVO:      Off
[    21.795] (II) EMGD(0):      Rotation:       0 degrees
[    21.795] (II) EMGD(0):      Flip:           Off
[    21.795] (II) EMGD(0):      Centering:      Off
[    21.795] (II) EMGD(0):      RenderScale:    Off
[    21.795] (II) EMGD(0):      EDID:           On
[    21.795] (II) EMGD(0):      EDID Avail:     0x3
[    21.795] (II) EMGD(0):      EDID Not Avail: 0x1
[    21.795] (II) EMGD(0):      PANEL INFORMATION
[    21.795] (II) EMGD(0):         FP width:     0
[    21.795] (II) EMGD(0):         FP height:    0
[    21.795] (II) EMGD(0):         BKLT Enable:  0
[    21.795] (II) EMGD(0):         BKLT Method:  1
[    21.795] (II) EMGD(0):         BKLT T1:      60
[    21.795] (II) EMGD(0):         BKLT T2:      200
[    21.795] (II) EMGD(0):         BKLT T3:      200
[    21.795] (II) EMGD(0):         BKLT T4:      50
[    21.795] (II) EMGD(0):         BKLT T5:      400
[    21.795] (II) EMGD(0):         GPIO Pin VDD: 0
[    21.796] (II) EMGD(0):         GPIO Pin VEE: 0
[    21.796] (II) EMGD(0):         GPIO Pin BKLT:0
[    21.796] (II) EMGD(0):         DVO i2c pin:  0
[    21.796] (II) EMGD(0):         DVO i2c DAB:  0
[    21.796] (II) EMGD(0):         DVO i2c speed:0
[    21.796] (II) EMGD(0):         DVO ddc pin:  0
[    21.796] (II) EMGD(0):         DVO ddc speed:0
[    21.796] (II) EMGD(0):      Number DTD's:   0
[    21.796] (II) EMGD(0):      Number Attr's:  0
[    21.796] (II) EMGD(0):   Port 4            LVDS
[    21.796] (II) EMGD(0):      Multi-DVO:      Off
[    21.796] (II) EMGD(0):      Rotation:       0 degrees
[    21.796] (II) EMGD(0):      Flip:           Off
[    21.796] (II) EMGD(0):      Centering:      Off
[    21.796] (II) EMGD(0):      RenderScale:    Off
[    21.796] (II) EMGD(0):      EDID:           On
[    21.796] (II) EMGD(0):      EDID Avail:     0x3
[    21.796] (II) EMGD(0):      EDID Not Avail: 0x5
[    21.796] (II) EMGD(0):      PANEL INFORMATION
[    21.796] (II) EMGD(0):         FP width:     0
[    21.796] (II) EMGD(0):         FP height:    0
[    21.796] (II) EMGD(0):         BKLT Enable:  0
[    21.797] (II) EMGD(0):         BKLT Method:  0
[    21.797] (II) EMGD(0):         BKLT T1:      0
[    21.797] (II) EMGD(0):         BKLT T2:      0
[    21.797] (II) EMGD(0):         BKLT T3:      0
[    21.797] (II) EMGD(0):         BKLT T4:      0
[    21.797] (II) EMGD(0):         BKLT T5:      0
[    21.797] (II) EMGD(0):         GPIO Pin VDD: 0
[    21.797] (II) EMGD(0):         GPIO Pin VEE: 0
[    21.797] (II) EMGD(0):         GPIO Pin BKLT:0
[    21.797] (II) EMGD(0):         DVO i2c pin:  0
[    21.797] (II) EMGD(0):         DVO i2c DAB:  0
[    21.797] (II) EMGD(0):         DVO i2c speed:0
[    21.797] (II) EMGD(0):         DVO ddc pin:  0
[    21.797] (II) EMGD(0):         DVO ddc speed:0
[    21.797] (II) EMGD(0):      Number DTD's:   0
[    21.797] (II) EMGD(0):      Number Attr's:  1
[    21.797] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[    21.800] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    21.801] drmOpenDevice: open result is 13, (OK)
[    21.801] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:00:02:00
[    21.801] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    21.801] drmOpenDevice: open result is 13, (OK)
[    21.801] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 13
[    21.801] drmOpenByBusid: Interface 1.4 failed, trying 1.1
[    21.801] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[    21.914] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    21.915] drmOpenDevice: open result is 13, (OK)
[    21.915] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:00:02:00
[    21.915] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    21.915] drmOpenDevice: open result is 13, (OK)
[    21.915] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 13
[    21.915] drmOpenByBusid: Interface 1.4 failed, trying 1.1
[    21.915] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[    21.915] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    21.915] drmOpenDevice: open result is 13, (OK)
[    21.915] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:00:02:00
[    21.915] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    21.915] drmOpenDevice: open result is 13, (OK)
[    21.915] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 13
[    21.915] drmOpenByBusid: Interface 1.4 failed, trying 1.1
[    21.915] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[    21.916] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    21.916] drmOpenDevice: open result is 13, (OK)
[    21.916] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:00:02:00
[    21.916] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    21.916] drmOpenDevice: open result is 13, (OK)
[    21.916] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 13
[    21.917] drmOpenByBusid: Interface 1.4 failed, trying 1.1
[    21.917] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[    21.928] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    21.928] drmOpenDevice: open result is 14, (OK)
[    21.928] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:00:02:00
[    21.928] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    21.928] drmOpenDevice: open result is 14, (OK)
[    21.928] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 14
[    21.928] drmOpenByBusid: Interface 1.4 failed, trying 1.1
[    21.928] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[    21.928] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    21.929] drmOpenDevice: open result is 14, (OK)
[    21.929] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:00:02:00
[    21.929] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    21.929] drmOpenDevice: open result is 14, (OK)
[    21.929] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 14
[    21.929] drmOpenByBusid: Interface 1.4 failed, trying 1.1
[    21.929] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[    21.929] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    21.929] drmOpenDevice: open result is 14, (OK)
[    21.929] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:00:02:00
[    21.929] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    21.929] drmOpenDevice: open result is 14, (OK)
[    21.929] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 14
[    21.929] drmOpenByBusid: Interface 1.4 failed, trying 1.1
[    21.929] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[    21.935] (II) EMGD(0): [DRI2] Setup complete
[    21.936] (II) EMGD(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: emgd
[    21.936] (II) EMGD(0): DRI2 initialization complete.
[    21.936] (II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
[    21.936] (II)         solid
[    21.936] (II)         copy
[    21.936] (II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)
[    21.936] (II) EMGD(0): Video acceleration initialization complete
[    21.936] (==) EMGD(0): Backing store disabled
[    21.948] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    21.948] drmOpenDevice: open result is 15, (OK)
[    21.949] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:00:02:00
[    21.949] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    21.949] drmOpenDevice: open result is 15, (OK)
[    21.949] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 15
[    21.949] drmOpenByBusid: Interface 1.4 failed, trying 1.1
[    21.949] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[    21.949] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    21.949] drmOpenDevice: open result is 15, (OK)
[    21.949] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:00:02:00
[    21.949] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    21.949] drmOpenDevice: open result is 15, (OK)
[    21.949] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 15
[    21.949] drmOpenByBusid: Interface 1.4 failed, trying 1.1
[    21.949] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[    21.954] (II) EMGD(0): Hardware Cursor Initialization complete.
[    21.954] (==) EMGD(0): Silken mouse enabled
[    21.955] (==) EMGD(0): DPMS enabled
[    21.956] (==) RandR enabled
[    21.956] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
[    21.956] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
[    21.956] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
[    21.956] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
[    21.956] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
[    21.956] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
[    21.956] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
[    21.956] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
[    21.956] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
[    21.956] (II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
[    21.956] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
[    21.957] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
[    21.957] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
[    21.957] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
[    21.957] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
[    21.957] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
[    21.957] (II) Initializing built-in extension GESTURE
[    22.031] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    22.031] drmOpenDevice: open result is 15, (OK)
[    22.031] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:00:02:00
[    22.031] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    22.032] drmOpenDevice: open result is 15, (OK)
[    22.032] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 15
[    22.032] drmOpenByBusid: Interface 1.4 failed, trying 1.1
[    22.032] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[    22.032] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    22.032] drmOpenDevice: open result is 15, (OK)
[    22.032] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:00:02:00
[    22.032] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    22.033] drmOpenDevice: open result is 15, (OK)
[    22.033] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 15
[    22.033] drmOpenByBusid: Interface 1.4 failed, trying 1.1
[    22.033] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[    22.035] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    22.035] drmOpenDevice: open result is 15, (OK)
[    22.035] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:00:02:00
[    22.035] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    22.035] drmOpenDevice: open result is 15, (OK)
[    22.036] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 15
[    22.036] drmOpenByBusid: Interface 1.4 failed, trying 1.1
[    22.036] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[    22.054] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    22.054] drmOpenDevice: open result is 16, (OK)
[    22.054] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:00:02:00
[    22.054] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    22.054] drmOpenDevice: open result is 16, (OK)
[    22.054] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 16
[    22.054] drmOpenByBusid: Interface 1.4 failed, trying 1.1
[    22.054] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[    22.054] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    22.055] drmOpenDevice: open result is 16, (OK)
[    22.055] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:00:02:00
[    22.055] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    22.055] drmOpenDevice: open result is 16, (OK)
[    22.055] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 16
[    22.055] drmOpenByBusid: Interface 1.4 failed, trying 1.1
[    22.055] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[    22.055] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    22.055] drmOpenDevice: open result is 16, (OK)
[    22.056] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:00:02:00
[    22.056] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    22.056] drmOpenDevice: open result is 16, (OK)
[    22.056] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 16
[    22.056] drmOpenByBusid: Interface 1.4 failed, trying 1.1
[    22.056] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
[    22.081] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
[    22.081] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event
[    22.081] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read
[    22.081] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects
[    22.082] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/emgd_dri.so
[    22.082] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0
[    22.141] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
[    22.399] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)
[    22.399] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    22.400] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"
[    22.416] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
[    22.417] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    22.417]     compiled for 1.9.2.901, module version = 2.5.99
[    22.417]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    22.417]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0
[    22.417] (**) Power Button: always reports core events
[    22.417] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"
[    22.417] (--) Power Button: Found keys
[    22.417] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
[    22.417] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
[    22.417] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    22.417] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"
[    22.418] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[    22.430] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-D378AD8F86E560F712A83EE36E4E5E92C595B9BD.xkm
[    22.434] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)
[    22.435] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
[    22.436] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event2)
[    22.436] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    22.437] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events
[    22.437] (**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"
[    22.437] (--) Sleep Button: Found keys
[    22.437] (II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard
[    22.437] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
[    22.437] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    22.437] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"
[    22.437] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[    22.442] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel MID Mic (/dev/input/event6)
[    22.443] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
[    22.444] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel MID Headphone (/dev/input/event7)
[    22.444] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
[    22.459] (II) config/udev: Adding input device WebCam (/dev/input/event4)
[    22.459] (**) WebCam: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    22.460] (**) WebCam: always reports core events
[    22.460] (**) WebCam: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
[    22.460] (--) WebCam: Found keys
[    22.460] (II) WebCam: Configuring as keyboard
[    22.460] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "WebCam" (type: KEYBOARD)
[    22.460] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    22.460] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"
[    22.460] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[    22.483] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event3)
[    22.483] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    22.483] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
[    22.483] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"
[    22.483] (--) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
[    22.483] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
[    22.483] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
[    22.484] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    22.484] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"
[    22.484] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[    22.488] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event5)
[    22.488] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"
[    22.488] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"
[    22.488] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
[    22.490] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so
[    22.491] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    22.491]     compiled for 1.9.2.901, module version = 1.2.99
[    22.491]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    22.491]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0
[    22.491] (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.2.99
[    22.492] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"
[    22.516] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5888
[    22.516] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 5012
[    22.516] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255
[    22.516] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 15
[    22.516] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right double triple
[    22.548] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
[    22.548] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events
[    22.568] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)
[    22.568] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[    22.569] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[    22.569] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    22.569] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    22.570] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
[    22.572] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)
[    22.572] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"
[    22.572] (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.2.99
[    22.592] (EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad no synaptics event device found
[    22.592] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"
[    22.613] (EE) Query no Synaptics: 6003C8
[    22.613] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: no supported touchpad found
[    22.614] (EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.
[    22.614] (EE) PreInit failed for input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"
[    22.614] (II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"
[    51.921] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-000C66138803377578189A43FC75F176DA7971D8.xkm
Trying to Open file /var/log/XFree86.0.log
Couldn't find file /var/log/XFree86.0.log


Function: GET_LOG_FILE, Exit Code: EXIT_OK
    ============================
Function: GET_CONF_FILE
Trying to Open file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
Couldn't find file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
Trying to Open file /etc/X11/XF86Config
Couldn't find file /etc/X11/XF86Config
Trying to Open file /etc/X11RC/xorg.conf
Couldn't find file /etc/X11RC/xorg.conf
Trying to Open file /etc/X11RC/XF86Config
Couldn't find file /etc/X11RC/XF86Config
ERROR: No configuration file found
Function: GET_CONF_FILE, Exit Code: EXIT_OS_CALL_ERROR
    ============================
Function: GET_EDID_FILE
No EDID file found


Function: GET_EDID_FILE, Exit Code: EXIT_OK
    ============================
Function: GET_DMESG_INFO

DMESG Info

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset
[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu
[    0.000000] Linux version 3.0.0-9-generic (buildd@zirconium) (gcc version 4.6.1 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.6.1-7ubuntu1) ) #14-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 23 17:02:50 UTC 2011 (Ubuntu 3.0.0-9.14-generic 3.0.3)
[    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:
[    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel
[    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD
[    0.000000]   NSC Geode by NSC
[    0.000000]   Cyrix CyrixInstead
[    0.000000]   Centaur CentaurHauls
[    0.000000]   Transmeta GenuineTMx86
[    0.000000]   Transmeta TransmetaCPU
[    0.000000]   UMC UMC UMC UMC
[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000097000 (usable)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000097000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000d0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007f6b0000 (usable)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f6b0000 - 000000007f6bc000 (ACPI data)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f6bc000 - 000000007f6bf000 (ACPI NVS)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f6bf000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
[    0.000000] Notice: NX (Execute Disable) protection cannot be enabled in hardware: non-PAE kernel!
[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: approximated by x86 segment limits
[    0.000000] DMI present.
[    0.000000] DMI: Acer             AO751h           /JV11-ML          , BIOS V0.3212 02/26/2010
[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)
[    0.000000] e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)
[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x7f6b0 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000
[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable
[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:
[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back
[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable
[    0.000000]   C0000-CFFFF write-protect
[    0.000000]   D0000-DFFFF uncachable
[    0.000000]   E0000-FFFFF write-protect
[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:
[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask 080000000 write-back
[    0.000000]   1 base 07F700000 mask 0FFF00000 uncachable
[    0.000000]   2 base 07F800000 mask 0FF800000 uncachable
[    0.000000]   3 disabled
[    0.000000]   4 disabled
[    0.000000]   5 disabled
[    0.000000]   6 disabled
[    0.000000]   7 disabled
[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106
[    0.000000] original variable MTRRs
[    0.000000] reg 0, base: 0GB, range: 2GB, type WB
[    0.000000] reg 1, base: 2039MB, range: 1MB, type UC
[    0.000000] reg 2, base: 2040MB, range: 8MB, type UC
[    0.000000] total RAM covered: 2039M
[    0.000000] Found optimal setting for mtrr clean up
[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K     chunk_size: 16M     num_reg: 3      lose cover RAM: 0G
[    0.000000] New variable MTRRs
[    0.000000] reg 0, base: 0GB, range: 2GB, type WB
[    0.000000] reg 1, base: 2039MB, range: 1MB, type UC
[    0.000000] reg 2, base: 2040MB, range: 8MB, type UC
[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [c00f8260] f8260
[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 01c00000
[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [c0093000] 93000 size 16384
[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000377fe000
[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 0000400000 page 4k
[    0.000000]  0000400000 - 0037400000 page 2M
[    0.000000]  0037400000 - 00377fe000 page 4k
[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 377fe000 @ 1bfb000-1c00000
[    0.000000] RAMDISK: 35ac8000 - 36d5c000
[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000f8230 00024 (v02 PTLTD )
[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 7f6b3cdd 0006C (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 06040000  LTP 00000000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 7f6bbc3a 000F4 (v03 INTEL  POULSBO  06040000 INTC 00000032)
[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 7f6b4c08 06FBE (v01 INTEL   POULSBO 06040000 INTL 20061109)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 7f6befc0 00040
[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 7f6bbd2e 00038 (v01 INTEL  POULSBO  06040000 INTC 00000032)
[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 7f6bbd66 0003C (v01 INTEL  POULSBO  06040000 INTC 00000032)
[    0.000000] ACPI: TCPA 7f6bbda2 00032 (v01 PTLTD  CALISTGA 06040000  PTL 00000001)
[    0.000000] ACPI: TMOR 7f6bbdd4 00026 (v01 PTLTD           06040000 PTL  00000003)
[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 7f6bbdfa 00068 (v01 PTLTD  ? APIC   06040000  LTP 00000000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT 7f6bbe62 00028 (v01 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 06040000  LTP 00000001)
[    0.000000] ACPI: SLIC 7f6bbe8a 00176 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 06040000 acer 00000000)
[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7f6b3d49 004DC (v02  PmRef    CpuPm 00003000 INTL 20050624)
[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
[    0.000000] 1150MB HIGHMEM available.
[    0.000000] 887MB LOWMEM available.
[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 377fe000
[    0.000000]   low ram: 0 - 377fe000
[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:
[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000
[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x000377fe
[    0.000000]   HighMem  0x000377fe -> 0x0007f6b0
[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node
[    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges
[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x00000097
[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0007f6b0
[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 521783
[    0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c17af0c0, node_mem_map f4ad8200
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3943 pages, LIFO batch:0
[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1744 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 221486 pages, LIFO batch:31
[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 2302 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 292276 pages, LIFO batch:31
[    0.000000] Using APIC driver default
[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008
[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])
[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 high edge)
[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.
[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000
[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs
[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 40
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 0000000000097000 - 00000000000a0000
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000d0000
[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000d0000 - 0000000000100000
[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 80000000:60000000)
[    0.000000] Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware
[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1
[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 12 pages/cpu @f7000000 s26240 r0 d22912 u2097152
[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s26240 r0 d22912 u2097152 alloc=1*4194304
[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 
[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 517705
[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-9-generic root=UUID=28b17eff-ae5d-4703-a927-4e6a2b2a576f ro acpi_backlight=vendor quiet splash vt.handoff=7
[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0
[    0.000000] allocated 8350208 bytes of page_cgroup
[    0.000000] please try 'cgroup_disable=memory' option if you don't want memory cgroups
[    0.000000] Initializing HighMem for node 0 (000377fe:0007f6b0)
[    0.000000] Memory: 2033164k/2087616k available (5321k kernel code, 53968k reserved, 2589k data, 692k init, 1178312k highmem)
[    0.000000] virtual kernel memory layout:
[    0.000000]     fixmap  : 0xfff16000 - 0xfffff000   ( 932 kB)
[    0.000000]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)
[    0.000000]     vmalloc : 0xf7ffe000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 120 MB)
[    0.000000]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf77fe000   ( 887 MB)
[    0.000000]       .init : 0xc17ba000 - 0xc1867000   ( 692 kB)
[    0.000000]       .data : 0xc15325c4 - 0xc17b9c80   (2589 kB)
[    0.000000]       .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc15325c4   (5321 kB)
[    0.000000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.
[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=15, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1
[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.
[    0.000000]     RCU dyntick-idle grace-period acceleration is enabled.
[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:2304 nr_irqs:512 16
[    0.000000] CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=f3c08000 soft=f3c0a000
[    0.000000] Extended CMOS year: 2000
[    0.000000] vt handoff: transparent VT on vt#7
[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled
[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered
[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT
[    0.000000] Detected 1240.908 MHz processor.
[    0.004006] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 2481.81 BogoMIPS (lpj=4963632)
[    0.004022] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301
[    0.004091] Security Framework initialized
[    0.004138] AppArmor: AppArmor initialized
[    0.004144] Yama: becoming mindful.
[    0.004306] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
[    0.004668] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct
[    0.004689] Initializing cgroup subsys memory
[    0.004713] Initializing cgroup subsys devices
[    0.004721] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer
[    0.004728] Initializing cgroup subsys net_cls
[    0.004736] Initializing cgroup subsys blkio
[    0.004757] Initializing cgroup subsys perf_event
[    0.004834] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0
[    0.004841] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0
[    0.004851] mce: CPU supports 5 MCE banks
[    0.004874] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)
[    0.004885] using mwait in idle threads.
[    0.010391] ACPI: Core revision 20110413
[    0.023002] ftrace: allocating 24846 entries in 49 pages
[    0.024139] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs
[    0.024502] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1
[    0.064336] CPU0: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU Z520   @ 1.33GHz stepping 02
[    0.068003] Performance Events: PEBS fmt0+, Atom events, Intel PMU driver.
[    0.068003] ... version:                3
[    0.068003] ... bit width:              40
[    0.068003] ... generic registers:      2
[    0.068003] ... value mask:             000000ffffffffff
[    0.068003] ... max period:             000000007fffffff
[    0.068003] ... fixed-purpose events:   3
[    0.068003] ... event mask:             0000000700000003
[    0.068003] CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=f3cca000 soft=f3ccc000
[    0.068003] Booting Node   0, Processors  #1 Ok.
[    0.068003] smpboot cpu 1: start_ip = 93000
[    0.008000] Initializing CPU#1
[    0.160048] Brought up 2 CPUs
[    0.160060] Total of 2 processors activated (4963.61 BogoMIPS).
[    0.160665] devtmpfs: initialized
[    0.160665] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region at 7f6bc000 (12288 bytes)
[    0.165552] print_constraints: dummy: 
[    0.165592] Time: 12:35:51  Date: 09/01/11
[    0.165716] NET: Registered protocol family 16
[    0.165852] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...
[    0.166395] EISA bus registered
[    0.166431] ACPI: bus type pci registered
[    0.166693] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)
[    0.166709] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] reserved in E820
[    0.166717] PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space
[    0.166726] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access
[    0.172622] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0
[    0.177737] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT
[    0.190608] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored
[    0.194219] ACPI: SSDT 7f6b4931 00203 (v02  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20050624)
[    0.195439] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
[    0.195455] ACPI: SSDT   (null) 00203 (v02  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20050624)
[    0.196151] ACPI: SSDT 7f6b4225 00687 (v02  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20050624)
[    0.197304] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
[    0.197319] ACPI: SSDT   (null) 00687 (v02  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20050624)
[    0.198386] ACPI: SSDT 7f6b4b34 000D4 (v02  PmRef  Cpu1Ist 00003000 INTL 20050624)
[    0.199570] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
[    0.199586] ACPI: SSDT   (null) 000D4 (v02  PmRef  Cpu1Ist 00003000 INTL 20050624)
[    0.200041] ACPI: SSDT 7f6b48ac 00085 (v02  PmRef  Cpu1Cst 00003000 INTL 20050624)
[    0.201184] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
[    0.201199] ACPI: SSDT   (null) 00085 (v02  PmRef  Cpu1Cst 00003000 INTL 20050624)
[    0.232255] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
[    0.232280] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)
[    0.232363] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
[    0.249997] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0xd, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62
[    0.250607] ACPI: No dock devices found.
[    0.250618] HEST: Table not found.
[    0.250632] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug
[    0.250964] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])
[    0.251612] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]
[    0.251627] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff]
[    0.251639] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]
[    0.251652] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]
[    0.251664] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000e0000-0x000effff]
[    0.251676] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000f0000-0x000fffff]
[    0.251688] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x7f800000-0xfebfffff]
[    0.251712] pci_root PNP0A08:00: address space collision: host bridge window [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff] conflicts with reserved [mem 0x000d0000-0x000fffff]
[    0.251756] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:8100] type 0 class 0x000600
[    0.251878] pci 0000:00:02.0: [8086:8108] type 0 class 0x000300
[    0.251919] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10: [mem 0xb0080000-0xb00fffff]
[    0.251942] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 14: [io  0x1800-0x1807]
[    0.251964] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18: [mem 0xc0000000-0xcfffffff]
[    0.251986] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xb0000000-0xb003ffff]
[    0.252181] pci 0000:00:1b.0: [8086:811b] type 0 class 0x000403
[    0.252219] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0xb0050000-0xb0053fff 64bit]
[    0.252316] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot
[    0.252331] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled
[    0.252381] pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:8110] type 1 class 0x000604
[    0.252486] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold
[    0.252500] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled
[    0.252549] pci 0000:00:1c.1: [8086:8112] type 1 class 0x000604
[    0.252644] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold
[    0.252657] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled
[    0.252711] pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:8114] type 0 class 0x000c03
[    0.252780] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20: [io  0x1820-0x183f]
[    0.252846] pci 0000:00:1d.1: [8086:8115] type 0 class 0x000c03
[    0.252916] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20: [io  0x1840-0x185f]
[    0.252981] pci 0000:00:1d.2: [8086:8116] type 0 class 0x000c03
[    0.253052] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20: [io  0x1860-0x187f]
[    0.253138] pci 0000:00:1d.7: [8086:8117] type 0 class 0x000c03
[    0.253183] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10: [mem 0xb0054000-0xb00543ff]
[    0.253326] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold
[    0.253342] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled
[    0.253387] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:8119] type 0 class 0x000601
[    0.253515] pci 0000:00:1f.1: [8086:811a] type 0 class 0x000101
[    0.253589] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 20: [io  0x1810-0x181f]
[    0.253743] pci 0000:02:00.0: [10ec:8136] type 0 class 0x000200
[    0.253778] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10: [io  0x2000-0x20ff]
[    0.253830] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 18: [mem 0xd0110000-0xd0110fff 64bit pref]
[    0.253867] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 20: [mem 0xd0100000-0xd010ffff 64bit pref]
[    0.253895] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0000ffff pref]
[    0.253963] pci 0000:02:00.0: supports D1 D2
[    0.253973] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold
[    0.253988] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# disabled
[    0.260088] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]
[    0.260107] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]
[    0.260123] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)
[    0.260140] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0100000-0xd01fffff pref]
[    0.260270] pci 0000:03:00.0: [168c:001c] type 0 class 0x000200
[    0.260319] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xd0000000-0xd000ffff 64bit]
[    0.260465] pci 0000:03:00.0: supports D1 D2
[    0.260476] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold
[    0.260493] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# disabled
[    0.260540] pci 0000:03:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'
[    0.260571] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]
[    0.260587] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)
[    0.260604] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xd00fffff]
[    0.260619] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)
[    0.260648] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0
[    0.260670] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
[    0.261211] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]
[    0.261450] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]
[    0.261784]  pci0000:00: Requesting ACPI _OSC control (0x1d)
[    0.261800]  pci0000:00: ACPI _OSC request failed (AE_NOT_FOUND), returned control mask: 0x1d
[    0.261810] ACPI _OSC control for PCIe not granted, disabling ASPM
[    0.271043] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 *7 10 12 14 15)
[    0.271294] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 *4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15)
[    0.271522] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 *3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15)
[    0.271758] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 11 12 14 15)
[    0.271981] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
[    0.272250] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)
[    0.272473] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
[    0.272717] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10
[    0.273170] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none
[    0.273201] vgaarb: loaded
[    0.273208] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:00:02.0
[    0.274370] SCSI subsystem initialized
[    0.274618] libata version 3.00 loaded.
[    0.274849] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
[    0.274918] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
[    0.275053] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
[    0.275543] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
[    0.285781] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes
[    0.285919] Expanded resource reserved due to conflict with PCI Bus 0000:00
[    0.285933] reserve RAM buffer: 0000000000097000 - 000000000009ffff 
[    0.285945] reserve RAM buffer: 000000007f6b0000 - 000000007fffffff 
[    0.286437] NetLabel: Initializing
[    0.286447] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128
[    0.286454] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4
[    0.286498] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default
[    0.286723] HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer
[    0.286740] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0
[    0.286760] hpet0: 3 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter
[    0.293705] Switching to clocksource hpet
[    0.294102] Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #0
[    0.294242] Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #1
[    0.319735] AppArmor: AppArmor Filesystem Enabled
[    0.319837] pnp: PnP ACPI init
[    0.319899] ACPI: bus type pnp registered
[    0.320411] pnp 00:00: [bus 00-ff]
[    0.320425] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]
[    0.320436] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0cf8-0x0cff]
[    0.320447] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]
[    0.320459] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]
[    0.320470] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff window]
[    0.320481] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000effff window]
[    0.320493] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000fffff window]
[    0.320504] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x7f800000-0xfebfffff window]
[    0.320737] pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a08 PNP0a03 (active)
[    0.320918] pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfd000000-0xfd003fff]
[    0.320931] pnp 00:01: [mem 0x3f800000-0xafffffff]
[    0.320942] pnp 00:01: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff]
[    0.320952] pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed3ffff]
[    0.320963] pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed4bfff]
[    0.321156] system 00:01: [mem 0xfd000000-0xfd003fff] has been reserved
[    0.321171] system 00:01: [mem 0x3f800000-0xafffffff] could not be reserved
[    0.321185] system 00:01: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved
[    0.321199] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed3ffff] could not be reserved
[    0.321212] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed4bfff] has been reserved
[    0.321228] system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)
[    0.322084] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0000-0x001f]
[    0.322097] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0081-0x0091]
[    0.322107] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0093-0x009f]
[    0.322117] pnp 00:02: [io  0x00c0-0x00df]
[    0.322128] pnp 00:02: [dma 4]
[    0.322317] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)
[    0.322471] pnp 00:03: [irq 0 disabled]
[    0.322502] pnp 00:03: [irq 8]
[    0.322513] pnp 00:03: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff]
[    0.322676] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 (active)
[    0.322732] pnp 00:04: [io  0x00f0]
[    0.322751] pnp 00:04: [irq 13]
[    0.322914] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)
[    0.322980] pnp 00:05: [io  0x002e-0x002f]
[    0.322991] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0050-0x0052]
[    0.323001] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0061]
[    0.323010] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0063]
[    0.323019] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0065]
[    0.323028] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0067]
[    0.323037] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0068]
[    0.323046] pnp 00:05: [io  0x006a]
[    0.323055] pnp 00:05: [io  0x006c]
[    0.323064] pnp 00:05: [io  0x006e]
[    0.323073] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0070]
[    0.323083] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0074-0x0077]
[    0.323092] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0080]
[    0.323101] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0092]
[    0.323111] pnp 00:05: [io  0x00b2-0x00b3]
[    0.323121] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0110-0x012e]
[    0.323130] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0374-0x0375]
[    0.323140] pnp 00:05: [io  0x03f4-0x03f5]
[    0.323149] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0680-0x069f]
[    0.323159] pnp 00:05: [io  0x8080]
[    0.323170] pnp 00:05: [io  0x1000-0x107f]
[    0.323180] pnp 00:05: [io  0x1180-0x11bf]
[    0.323190] pnp 00:05: [io  0x1640-0x164f]
[    0.323200] pnp 00:05: [io  0xfe00]
[    0.323486] system 00:05: [io  0x0110-0x012e] has been reserved
[    0.323500] system 00:05: [io  0x0374-0x0375] has been reserved
[    0.323513] system 00:05: [io  0x03f4-0x03f5] has been reserved
[    0.323526] system 00:05: [io  0x0680-0x069f] has been reserved
[    0.323539] system 00:05: [io  0x8080] has been reserved
[    0.323551] system 00:05: [io  0x1000-0x107f] has been reserved
[    0.323563] system 00:05: [io  0x1180-0x11bf] has been reserved
[    0.323576] system 00:05: [io  0x1640-0x164f] has been reserved
[    0.323588] system 00:05: [io  0xfe00] has been reserved
[    0.323604] system 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)
[    0.323730] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0070-0x0073]
[    0.323897] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)
[    0.323954] pnp 00:07: [io  0x0060]
[    0.323964] pnp 00:07: [io  0x0064]
[    0.323987] pnp 00:07: [irq 1]
[    0.324197] pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active)
[    0.324253] pnp 00:08: [irq 12]
[    0.324429] pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs SYN1b20 SYN1b00 SYN0002 PNP0f13 (active)
[    0.324491] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices
[    0.324499] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered
[    0.324511] PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP
[    0.367586] PCI: max bus depth: 1 pci_try_num: 2
[    0.367641] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 14: assigned [mem 0x80000000-0x800fffff]
[    0.367661] pci 0000:00:1c.1: BAR 15: assigned [mem 0x80100000-0x802fffff pref]
[    0.367680] pci 0000:00:1c.1: BAR 13: assigned [io  0x3000-0x3fff]
[    0.367698] pci 0000:02:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xd0120000-0xd012ffff pref]
[    0.367711] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]
[    0.367724] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]
[    0.367740] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x80000000-0x800fffff]
[    0.367756] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0100000-0xd01fffff pref]
[    0.367774] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]
[    0.367786] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0x3000-0x3fff]
[    0.367802] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xd00fffff]
[    0.367817] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0x80100000-0x802fffff pref]
[    0.367850] pci 0000:00:1c.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)
[    0.367912] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[    0.367936] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.367960] pci 0000:00:1c.1: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)
[    0.367991] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[    0.368050] pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    0.368066] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]
[    0.368078] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]
[    0.368089] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]
[    0.368101] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000e0000-0x000effff]
[    0.368113] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000f0000-0x000fffff]
[    0.368125] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x7f800000-0xfebfffff]
[    0.368137] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]
[    0.368149] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0x80000000-0x800fffff]
[    0.368161] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xd0100000-0xd01fffff pref]
[    0.368173] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0x3000-0x3fff]
[    0.368185] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xd0000000-0xd00fffff]
[    0.368197] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0x80100000-0x802fffff pref]
[    0.368362] NET: Registered protocol family 2
[    0.368612] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[    0.369745] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
[    0.371306] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
[    0.372184] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
[    0.372198] TCP reno registered
[    0.372221] UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
[    0.372253] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
[    0.372685] NET: Registered protocol family 1
[    0.372753] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device
[    0.372925] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64
[    0.372939] Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1
[    0.374315] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
[    0.374353] type=2000 audit(1314880550.372:1): initialized
[    0.455935] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages
[    0.455958] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages
[    0.478190] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2
[    0.478476] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
[    0.481844] fuse init (API version 7.16)
[    0.482342] msgmni has been set to 1669
[    0.483966] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)
[    0.484149] io scheduler noop registered
[    0.484159] io scheduler deadline registered
[    0.484238] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
[    0.484924] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
[    0.485067] pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Driver version: 0.4
[    0.485288] intel_idle: MWAIT substates: 0x3020220
[    0.485310] intel_idle: v0.4 model 0x1C
[    0.485318] intel_idle: lapic_timer_reliable_states 0x2
[    0.485342] Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle states deeper than C2
[    0.772182] ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for AC is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared
[    0.972230] ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (off-line)
[    0.973099] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0
[    0.973512] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]
[    0.973714] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1
[    0.973734] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]
[    0.973931] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2
[    0.973950] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]
[    0.974187] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3
[    0.974205] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]
[    0.974221] ACPI Error: Could not enable PowerButton event (20110413/evxfevnt-198)
[    0.974239] ACPI Warning: Could not enable fixed event 0x2 (20110413/evxface-197)
[    0.992247] button: probe of LNXPWRBN:00 failed with error -22
[    0.992378] ACPI: acpi_idle yielding to intel_idle
[    0.997041] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0
[    0.997054] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (44 C)
[    0.997148] ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for battery is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared
[    0.997251] ERST: Table is not found!
[    0.997520] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 32 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
[    0.998081] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)
[    0.998147] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
[    1.354788] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found
[    1.460765] Freeing initrd memory: 19024k freed
[    1.508622] Linux agpgart interface v0.103
[    1.512807] brd: module loaded
[    1.514816] loop: module loaded
[    1.515424] pata_acpi 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    1.516741] Fixed MDIO Bus: probed
[    1.516836] PPP generic driver version 2.4.2
[    1.517005] tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6
[    1.517012] tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>
[    1.517273] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver
[    1.517354] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT D -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
[    1.517396] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64
[    1.517406] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller
[    1.517545] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
[    1.517613] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1
[    1.521519] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 64 is not supported
[    1.521563] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 21, io mem 0xb0054000
[    1.536081] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00
[    1.536613] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    1.536629] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
[    1.536833] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver
[    1.536878] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver
[    1.536996] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
[    1.537014] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    1.537024] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller
[    1.537163] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
[    1.537232] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x00001820
[    1.537620] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    1.537635] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[    1.537817] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
[    1.537835] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    1.537844] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller
[    1.537959] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
[    1.538024] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00001840
[    1.538404] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    1.538419] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[    1.538609] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
[    1.538626] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64
[    1.538635] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller
[    1.538769] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4
[    1.538831] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00001860
[    1.539207] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    1.539222] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[    1.539517] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12
[    1.547156] i8042: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1
[    1.550350] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[    1.550373] serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[    1.550472] serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[    1.550560] serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[    1.550653] serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[    1.551039] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
[    1.551524] rtc_cmos 00:06: RTC can wake from S4
[    1.551720] rtc_cmos 00:06: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0
[    1.551763] rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs
[    1.552126] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3
[    1.552401] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.20.0-ioctl (2011-02-02) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com
[    1.552507] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0
[    1.552516] EISA: Cannot allocate resource for mainboard
[    1.552524] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1
[    1.552532] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 2
[    1.552539] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 3
[    1.552546] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4
[    1.552553] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 5
[    1.552560] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 6
[    1.552567] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 7
[    1.552574] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 8
[    1.552580] EISA: Detected 0 cards.
[    1.552603] cpufreq-nforce2: No nForce2 chipset.
[    1.552866] cpuidle: using governor ladder
[    1.553303] cpuidle: using governor menu
[    1.554167] TCP cubic registered
[    1.554638] NET: Registered protocol family 10
[    1.556391] NET: Registered protocol family 17
[    1.556452] Registering the dns_resolver key type
[    1.556508] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode
[    1.556824] PM: Hibernation image not present or could not be loaded.
[    1.556857] registered taskstats version 1
[    1.576325] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4
[    1.585325]   Magic number: 11:393:581
[    1.585408] pci_bus 0000:02: hash matches
[    1.585493] rtc_cmos 00:06: setting system clock to 2011-09-01 12:35:52 UTC (1314880552)
[    1.586636] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found
[    1.586643] EDD information not available.
[    1.587039] Freeing unused kernel memory: 692k freed
[    1.587703] Write protecting the kernel text: 5324k
[    1.587815] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 2188k
[    1.646791] udevd[83]: starting version 173
[    1.848118] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd
[    2.413747] wmi: Mapper loaded
[    2.442407] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded
[    2.442467] r8169 0000:02:00.0: enabling device (0004 -> 0007)
[    2.442493] r8169 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[    2.442576] r8169 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    2.442680] r8169 0000:02:00.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X
[    2.457643] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: RTL8102e at 0xf8010000, 00:23:8b:b9:34:ee, XID 04c00000 IRQ 40
[    2.481132] pata_sch 0000:00:1f.1: version 0.2
[    2.481251] pata_sch 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64
[    2.488208] scsi0 : pata_sch
[    2.489484] scsi1 : pata_sch
[    2.490696] ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x1810 irq 14
[    2.490711] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x1818 irq 15
[    2.652743] ata1.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HTS543216L9SA00, FB2OC40C, max UDMA/133
[    2.652760] ata1.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 
[    2.668897] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100
[    2.669616] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HTS54321 FB2O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[    2.670400] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
[    2.670894] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte logical blocks: (160 GB/149 GiB)
[    2.671198] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
[    2.671210] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[    2.671330] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[    2.776509]  sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 >
[    2.778674] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
[    3.770610] EXT4-fs (sda8): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
[   15.949004] udevd[316]: starting version 173
[   15.989974] Adding 3710976k swap on /dev/sda7.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:3710976k 
[   16.052832] lp: driver loaded but no devices found
[   16.566381] EXT4-fs (sda8): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
[   16.960588] type=1400 audit(1314873367.873:2): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/sbin/dhclient" pid=480 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   16.965656] type=1400 audit(1314873367.877:3): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action" pid=480 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   16.966727] type=1400 audit(1314873367.877:4): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/connman/scripts/dhclient-script" pid=480 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   17.317527] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain
[   17.507510] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: link down
[   17.510268] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
[   17.784538] type=1400 audit(1314873368.697:5): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/sbin/dhclient" pid=588 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   17.793709] type=1400 audit(1314873368.705:6): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action" pid=588 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   17.794924] type=1400 audit(1314873368.705:7): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/lib/connman/scripts/dhclient-script" pid=588 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   17.814546] type=1400 audit(1314873368.725:8): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/telepathy/mission-control-5" pid=592 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   17.816836] type=1400 audit(1314873368.729:9): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/telepathy/telepathy-*" pid=592 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   17.854264] type=1400 audit(1314873368.765:10): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf" pid=594 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   17.856977] type=1400 audit(1314873368.769:11): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/sbin/cupsd" pid=594 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   17.930408] ath5k 0000:03:00.0: enabling device (0004 -> 0006)
[   17.930433] ath5k 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[   17.930457] ath5k 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   17.930585] ath5k 0000:03:00.0: registered as 'phy0'
[   18.381044] Linux video capture interface: v2.00
[   18.438736] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x65
[   18.438748] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a direct regpair map
[   18.438763] ath: Country alpha2 being used: 00
[   18.438771] ath: Regpair used: 0x65
[   18.438784] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2412 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   18.438797] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   18.438808] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2417 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   18.438821] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   18.438831] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2422 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   18.438844] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   18.438854] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2427 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   18.438867] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   18.438878] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2432 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   18.438892] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   18.438903] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2437 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   18.438916] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   18.438927] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2442 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   18.438940] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   18.438950] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2447 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   18.438963] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   18.438973] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2452 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   18.438986] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   18.438996] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2457 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   18.439008] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   18.439019] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2462 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   18.439031] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   18.439040] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2467 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   18.439053] cfg80211: 2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   18.439064] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2472 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   18.439076] cfg80211: 2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   18.439086] cfg80211: Disabling freq 2484 MHz as custom regd has no rule that fits a 20 MHz wide channel
[   18.450543] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device WebCam (064e:a102)
[   18.450738] cfg80211: Ignoring regulatory request Set by core since the driver uses its own custom regulatory domain 
[   18.503652] input: WebCam as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0/input/input5
[   18.505422] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'
[   18.508827] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo
[   18.508840] USB Video Class driver (v1.1.0)
[   18.522128] Registered led device: ath5k-phy0::rx
[   18.522433] Registered led device: ath5k-phy0::tx
[   18.522482] ath5k phy0: Atheros AR2425 chip found (MAC: 0xe2, PHY: 0x70)
[   18.739633] init: apport pre-start process (692) terminated with status 1
[   18.742219] init: alsa-restore main process (699) terminated with status 19
[   18.800282] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 7.2, id: 0x1c0b1, caps: 0xd04733/0xa40000/0xa0000
[   18.829381] init: apport post-stop process (728) terminated with status 1
[   18.849012] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio2/input/input6
[   19.592226] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0
[   19.592255] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0
[   19.592311] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
[   19.592436] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   19.689689] hda_codec: ALC272X: BIOS auto-probing.
[   19.832925] input: HDA Intel MID Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input7
[   19.833663] input: HDA Intel MID Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input8
[   19.858039] cfg80211: Ignoring regulatory request Set by core since the driver uses its own custom regulatory domain 
[   19.858056] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:
[   19.858065] cfg80211:     (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)
[   19.858080] cfg80211:     (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   19.858093] cfg80211:     (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   19.858107] cfg80211:     (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   19.858120] cfg80211:     (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   19.858133] cfg80211:     (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   19.950410] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.16
[   19.952438] NET: Registered protocol family 31
[   19.952448] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
[   19.952460] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
[   19.952468] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
[   19.956828] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized
[   19.975859] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
[   19.975882] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
[   19.975892] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11
[   19.992566] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3
[   19.992579] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast
[   20.075526] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   20.624428] init: udev-fallback-graphics main process (963) terminated with status 1
[   20.660454] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
[   20.821654] init: kdm main process (988) killed by TERM signal
[   20.889123] init: anacron main process (723) killed by TERM signal
[   21.486134] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
[   21.521503] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[   21.521525] pci 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   21.522285] GMMADR(region 0) start: 0xc0000000 (256M).
[   21.522298] GTTADR(region 3) start: 0xb0000000 (can map 256M RAM), and actual RAM base 0x7ffc0000.
[   21.522308] Stolen memory information 
[   21.522315]        base in RAM: 0x7f800000 
[   21.522323]        size: 7932K, calculated by (GTT RAM base) - (Stolen base)
[   21.522333]        size: 0M (dvmt mode=0)
[   21.522480] Set up 1983 stolen pages starting at 0x0007f800, GTT offset 0K
[   21.522958] [drm] Initialized emgd 1.0.0 20100723 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0
[   21.522983] [EMGD] drm_init() returning 0
[   21.788541]  Inserting over stolen memory.
[   21.798313] pci 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   21.818809]  Inserting over stolen memory.
[   21.819849]  Inserting over stolen memory.
[   21.858681]  Inserting over stolen memory.
[   21.970797] cfg80211: Found new beacon on frequency: 2472 MHz (Ch 13) on phy0
[   22.253688] EXT4-fs (sda8): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=600
[   22.521176] init: plymouth-stop pre-start process (1075) terminated with status 1
[   23.187163] wlan0: authenticate with 00:14:c1:24:7d:4f (try 1)
[   23.193001] wlan0: authenticated
[   23.204502] wlan0: associate with 00:14:c1:24:7d:4f (try 1)
[   23.404078] wlan0: associate with 00:14:c1:24:7d:4f (try 2)
[   23.413668] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:14:c1:24:7d:4f (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
[   23.413683] wlan0: associated
[   23.416074] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[   23.416257] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: NL
[   23.440502] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2412 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   23.440520] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   23.440533] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2417 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   23.440547] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   23.440559] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2422 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   23.440573] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   23.440585] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2427 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   23.440599] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   23.440611] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2432 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   23.440624] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   23.440636] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2437 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   23.440649] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   23.440660] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2442 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   23.440673] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   23.440684] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2447 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   23.440697] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   23.440709] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2452 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   23.440722] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   23.440734] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2457 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   23.440747] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   23.440758] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2462 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   23.440771] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   23.440781] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2467 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   23.440794] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   23.440805] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2472 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   23.440817] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   23.440826] cfg80211: Disabling freq 2484 MHz
[   23.440842] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: NL
[   23.440850] cfg80211:     (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)
[   23.440862] cfg80211:     (2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)
[   23.440873] cfg80211:     (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)
[   23.440884] cfg80211:     (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)
[   23.440895] cfg80211:     (5490000 KHz - 5710000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2700 mBm)
[   26.902248] EXT4-fs (sda8): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=600
[   36.976249] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[   47.292033] hda-intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to polling mode: last cmd=0x001f0500
[   48.296025] hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to single_cmd mode: last cmd=0x001f0500
[   49.059924] audit_printk_skb: 24 callbacks suppressed
[   49.059938] type=1400 audit(1314873399.968:20): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/sbin/dhclient" pid=1486 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   49.062113] type=1400 audit(1314873399.973:21): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action" pid=1486 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   49.063288] type=1400 audit(1314873399.973:22): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/lib/connman/scripts/dhclient-script" pid=1486 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   49.087168] type=1400 audit(1314873399.997:23): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/lib/telepathy/mission-control-5" pid=1489 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   49.090573] type=1400 audit(1314873400.001:24): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/lib/telepathy/telepathy-*" pid=1489 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   49.121800] type=1400 audit(1314873400.033:25): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/bin/evince" pid=1487 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   49.135129] type=1400 audit(1314873400.045:26): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf" pid=1490 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   49.137352] type=1400 audit(1314873400.049:27): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/sbin/cupsd" pid=1490 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   49.145511] type=1400 audit(1314873400.057:28): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/bin/evince-previewer" pid=1487 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   49.179050] type=1400 audit(1314873400.089:29): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/sbin/mysqld-akonadi" pid=1494 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   49.427597] init: apport pre-start process (1519) terminated with status 1
[   49.474191] init: apport post-stop process (1533) terminated with status 1
[   50.838909] init: plymouth-stop pre-start process (1646) terminated with status 1
[   59.680769] show_signal_msg: 9 callbacks suppressed
[   59.680783] unity-2d-panel[1652]: segfault at ffff95c0 ip 00115937 sp bfc8a130 error 4 in libdconf-qt.so.0.0.0[110000+b000]
[   84.102323] cfg80211: All devices are disconnected, going to restore regulatory settings
[   84.102341] cfg80211: Restoring regulatory settings
[   84.102359] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain
[   84.119031] cfg80211: Ignoring regulatory request Set by core since the driver uses its own custom regulatory domain 
[   84.119048] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:
[   84.119057] cfg80211:     (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)
[   84.119072] cfg80211:     (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   84.119085] cfg80211:     (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   84.119098] cfg80211:     (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   84.119111] cfg80211:     (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   84.119123] cfg80211:     (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   85.277398] wlan0: authenticate with 00:14:c1:24:7d:4f (try 1)
[   85.279914] wlan0: authenticated
[   85.282157] wlan0: associate with 00:14:c1:24:7d:4f (try 1)
[   85.291811] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:14:c1:24:7d:4f (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
[   85.291826] wlan0: associated
[   85.294449] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: NL
[   85.321964] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2412 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   85.321978] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   85.321987] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2417 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   85.321996] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   85.322004] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2422 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   85.322013] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   85.322021] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2427 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   85.322030] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   85.322037] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2432 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   85.322047] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   85.322054] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2437 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   85.322063] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   85.322071] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2442 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   85.322080] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   85.322088] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2447 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   85.322097] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   85.322105] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2452 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   85.322114] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   85.322121] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2457 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   85.322131] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   85.322138] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2462 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   85.322147] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   85.322155] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2467 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   85.322164] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   85.322172] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2472 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
[   85.322181] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @  KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
[   85.322188] cfg80211: Disabling freq 2484 MHz
[   85.322200] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: NL
[   85.322207] cfg80211:     (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)
[   85.322216] cfg80211:     (2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)
[   85.322224] cfg80211:     (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)
[   85.322232] cfg80211:     (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)
[   85.322241] cfg80211:     (5490000 KHz - 5710000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2700 mBm)
[ 1095.327195] SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled
[ 1095.339669] SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem
[ 1095.363129] JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536
[ 1095.400471] NTFS driver 2.1.30 [Flags: R/O MODULE].
[ 1095.442493] QNX4 filesystem 0.2.3 registered.
[ 1095.505786] Btrfs loaded
[ 1106.292729] init: apport pre-start process (12554) terminated with status 1
[ 1106.308558] init: apport post-stop process (12557) terminated with status 1
[ 1118.249974] EXT4-fs (sda8): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
[ 1296.490357] emgdinfo:12966 freeing invalid memtype b0080000-b0088000
[ 1296.491891] emgdinfo:12966 freeing invalid memtype b0088000-b0100000


Function: GET_DMESG_INFO, Exit Code: EXIT_OK
    ============================
Function: READ_MMIO_REGS
```

emgdgui - works correctly
emgdui - i suppose can be purged
gstreamer libva - haven't tested yet but installed correctly

great work thomas.. waiting confidently for your new packages  :Smile: 


In the meantime i've update psb-gfx-testing ppa with latest snapshot from kernel staging tree.
This should fix suspend, backlight and vblank.. anyway haven't tested it yet.

----------


## thopiekar

> I'm not sure I follow what you're asking.  Both of these tools are text/commandline tools, so they don't have any kind of graphical interface (that's not what they're intended for).  Also, at least for emgdinfo, I believe you need to run it as root since it reads registers and other memory mapped regions directly without going through the driver interfaces (it's meant to be a diagnostic tool for checking the driver's behavior).
> 
> If I'm misunderstanding what you're asking, can you give an example of the problems you're seeing with these?
> 
> 
> 
> EMGD natively exposes media hardware acceleration through the vaapi, as you noted.  If you just want to watch movies with a program that knows how to talk vaapi directly (e.g., mplayer), then you don't need to worry about MI-X.  MI-X is a plugin that adds hardware accelerated codecs to the gstreamer pipeline by making the necessary vaapi calls.
> 
> I'm not really involved in any of the video encode/decode work, so I can't really say about the audio lags, but that sounds like it might be an issue with the audio drivers (or the general pulseaudio configuration).


yeah, seems to be driver related.. used my bluetooth headphone and it was working fine.. What I've noticed that my netbook is freezing again like in the past when using psb-module.
Have you noticed the same?

----------


## baekgaard

Amazing thread, this one! Big thanks to all the key- and other contributors working to get GMA500 based systems working. Much appreciated.

Anyway, I have an Asus 1101HA that is now running xubuntu natty/11.04. Most seems to be working now, with possibly some slight instabilities on the wlan after a suspend -- still to be investigated.

I have been asing the 1.6 ppa for emgd, and have installed emgd-dkms 1.6.0.1922 etc, including also the emgdbl 0.1beta3 hoping to get the brightness keys working.

I have the acpi_backlight=vendor parameter in the kernel and have added emgdbl to modprobe and ensured it loads (via lsmod). There are two subdirectories in /sys/class/backlight, eeepc-wmi and emgd_psb. The last one disappears as expected if I unload emgdbl manually (with rmmod).

However, the two keys for controlling the backlight/brightness do not work. When I press them, I get errors logged in /var/log/kern.log like the following ones:

   ACPI Error: Result stack is empty! State=d638880 (20110112/dswstate-98)
   ACPI Exception: AE_WML_NO_RETURN_VALUE, Missing or null operand (20110112/dsutils-646)
   ACPI Exception: AE_AML_NO_RETURN_VALUE, While creating Arg 0 (20110112/dsutils-763)
   ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCIO.SBRG.ECO_.QOB] (Node f5429900), AE_AML_NO_RETURN_VALUE (20110112/psparse-536)

... so it looks as if the "vendor" actions to regulate the brightness are not triggered, but some strange ACPI events are sent somewhere to something that doesn't catch it properly?

Any ideas on how to get it working?

I also tried to read data from some of the files in the emgd_psb directory. I can get a reading of, say, 4 -- but if I try to write a value to any of them to set the brightness, it doesn't accept it (even if I sudo the write). How are the values supposed to work for setting the brightness?


Not sure if relevant, but I'm using the danish language and keyboard on that machine.


-- Per.

----------


## baekgaard

In a last desperate attempt, I added also the acpi_osi=Linux boot parameter.

That caused the brightness keys (Fn-F5/F6) to start working!

Looks like it caused the eeepc module to be loaded instead of the eeepc-wmi, so /sys/class/backlight now has eeepc and emgd_psb. The wireless on/off button also started working then...

So, for others with a strugling Asus 1101HA installation, make sure you add both boot parameters. Might be worth mentioning in the FAQ also?

Again, thanks for the work! Much appreciated  :Smile: 


-- Per.

----------


## thopiekar

think Luca will add that..

I had nothing to change on my AsusT91 to make it working..

Great to hear that it worked for you  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> think Luca will add that..
> 
> I had nothing to change on my AsusT91 to make it working..
> 
> Great to hear that it worked for you


Yep... I'll add to notes  :Wink:

----------


## CLIOG

Hi,
I have EeePC 1201HA with 10.04 and for now everything was rather good with poulsbo driver. But yesterday I've visited https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo page and installed EMGD drivers from the recipe. The script finished his work, reboot and it works, but there is no OpenGL (glxinfo says "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig") and of course no compiz at all.
Is it possible to run compiz? Now even simple 2D operations costs high CPU usage  :Sad:

----------


## lucazade

> Hi,
> I have EeePC 1201HA with 10.04 and for now everything was rather good with poulsbo driver. But yesterday I've visited https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo page and installed EMGD drivers from the recipe. The script finished his work, reboot and it works, but there is no OpenGL (glxinfo says "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig") and of course no compiz at all.
> Is it possible to run compiz? Now even simple 2D operations costs high CPU usage


Hi!
first time I see this error. Is this a clean installation or psb was already installed on this machine?
I'd suggest anyway to use some recent Ubuntu release, emgd support for lucid was not so good.

----------


## CLIOG

> Hi!
> first time I see this error. Is this a clean installation or psb was already installed on this machine?
> I'd suggest anyway to use some recent Ubuntu release, emgd support for lucid was not so good.


Psb was already installed and worked just fine. I prefer LTS to its long term support. So maybe the best will be to back to psb? But simple xorg.conf change (to psb version) doesn't work now. I'll try some sudo apt-gets  :Smile:

----------


## jbernardo

> Psb was already installed and worked just fine. I prefer LTS to its long term support. So maybe the best will be to back to psb? But simple xorg.conf change (to psb version) doesn't work now. I'll try some sudo apt-gets


The best bet when switching from emgd to psb and vice-versa is to do a ppa-purge of the ppa that provides the driver you are removing. If you don't do that you might land in the same problems you're having now with openGL.

----------


## CLIOG

> The best bet when switching from emgd to psb and vice-versa is to do a ppa-purge of the ppa that provides the driver you are removing. If you don't do that you might land in the same problems you're having now with openGL.


I will remember that. For now I've purged some packages, installed some more, purged once again and somehow (but I don't know actually how) psb is working again. If I'll have some more time, I'll install brand new Ubuntu version with emgd.
Thank you all for help!

----------


## thopiekar

Oneiric will be the next LTS and got also working packages at the moment.. Hope you will have no problems with your upgrade   :Wink:

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Oneiric will be the next LTS and got also working packages at the moment.. Hope you will have no problems with your upgrade


Oneiric is NOT a LTS, 12.04 will be the next LTS.

----------


## syg00

Folks, need some help with backlight using emgd on Natty.
Just updated to Natty (clean install) and decided to try emgd rather than psb. Her ladyship is _not_ happy (not my machine).
Tried adding "acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor" to grub - update-grub, reboot no difference.
Anybody offer any hints ?. Must be in this thread somewhere, but I didn't find it ...

*Edit:* always happens. Decided to try another re-boot. Backlighting is now "acceptable" - can't adjust it (hot keys have no effect), but maybe we can live with this.
Still open to any hints for fixes.

----------


## syg00

Sorry - the (lack of) brightness was unacceptable. Using "acpi_backlight-video" (Note _not_  "vendor"), I could get the buttons to show and move the slider, but didn't do anything.

Have decided to go with the Oneiric Beta - seems better. Will continue in that thread.

----------


## thopiekar

> Oneiric is NOT a LTS, 12.04 will be the next LTS.


Sorry, seems that I missed something :/
Thank you, for clearing that out..

----------


## cgriffith

I have been following this thread since it's creation.  I have an acer ao751h.  Still running Karmic (9.10) with poulsbo drivers cause it is the only version with the best drivers.  While it is amazing what you guys have accomplished with the crap that you had to work with, I am still pissed at the lack of support for this hardware.

My main point is a reference to an article here that is seven months old.  Where is the "High Priority" reverse engineered driver? Why has intel still not got a fully workable driver?  Is there any hope?

----------


## lucazade

Hi cgriffith!

I haven't seen any news about fsf reverse eng. driver.. I suppose nothing will happen.
Let's hope Alan Cox psb_gfx will improve over the time!


@thopiekar any news about new emgd meta-config-package, are you working on it?

----------


## thopiekar

I'm busy at the moment, because the university has started for me. Well I already created a little but working app, called emgd-sys-modman which will add and remove emgd or other modules in /etc/modules.. I'm working now on a script which will modify /etc/default/grub

@Luca: what about the resolutions? How will all the settings change when we would have a smaller screen?

PS: See: https://code.launchpad.net/~gma500/+junk/emgd-sys-tools

----------


## lucazade

> I'm busy at the moment, because the university has started for me. Well I already created a little but working app, called emgd-sys-modman which will add and remove emgd or other modules in /etc/modules.. I'm working now on a script which will modify /etc/default/grub
> 
> @Luca: what about the resolutions? How will all the settings change when we would have a smaller screen?
> 
> PS: See: https://code.launchpad.net/~gma500/+junk/emgd-sys-tools


ah nice  :Smile: 
about resolution I think it should work also on different from 1366x768.. don't know if anyone can confirm here if using the plymouth fix.
take your time, we're not in a hurry!

----------


## thopiekar

@Luca: when looking at 

```
915resolution 58 1366 768 32
```

 what do the options of 915resolution mean? I see 1366x768x32 as resolution in it but what about "58"?

----------


## lucazade

> @Luca: when looking at 
> 
> ```
> 915resolution 58 1366 768 32
> ```
> 
>  what do the options of 915resolution mean? I see 1366x768x32 as resolution in it but what about "58"?


I suppose 58 is refreshrate (should be 60hz) but i'm not sure because i've found this workaround in the poulsbo alternative wiki (fbdev) and used without thinking too much.
if we are not sure about this and to avoid any problem we could apply this tweak only for 1366x768 screens.. for smaller resolution the default 1024x768 plymouth resolution could be good as well.

----------


## thopiekar

Haven't thought about the refreshrate.. Yes, could be..
The grub-tool is now available in the bzr-branch you can try it out if you want..



```
emgd-sys-grubman enable  [option]
                 disable [option]
                 addcmd  [cmd]
                 rmcmd   [cmd]
```

example:

# installing:


```
emgd-sys-grubman enable GRUB_GFXMODE=1366x768x32 GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1366x768x32
emgd-sys-grubman addcmd acpi_backlight=vendor
```

# uninstalling:


```
emgd-sys-grubman disable GRUB_GFXMODE GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX
emgd-sys-grubman rmcmd acpi_backlight
```

----------


## thopiekar

Well, finished my work at https://code.launchpad.net/~gma500/+junk/emgd-sys-tools

Time to make packages  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

@Thomas

just one word: wonderful!

as soon as I go back home i'll try it.. in the meanwhile i'm looking at your code  :Smile:

----------


## thopiekar

thanks  :Wink:  
the biggest part was interpreting and manipulating the /etc/default/grub file  :Wink: 

these python scripts are almost written in purest python.. I even haven't added any instuctions for the script options..
e.g. when typing:


```
emgd-sys-grubmod
```

 would print no instructions as other scripts..
all the code is just made to work  :Very Happy:

----------


## thopiekar

I'm sorry to say that, but the harddrive for / on my homepc got broken.. S.M.A.R.T. is told me that it has unreadable sectors which can't be recovered..
It will take some time until I'll get my netbook or my old 900Mhz computer working to make the packages..
When will be the release of Oneiric? we are already in beta, isn't it?

----------


## lucazade

> I'm sorry to say that, but the harddrive for / on my homepc got broken.. S.M.A.R.T. is told me that it has unreadable sectors which can't be recovered..
> It will take some time until I'll get my netbook or my old 900Mhz computer working to make the packages..
> When will be the release of Oneiric? we are already in beta, isn't it?


what a pity.. hope you can salvage your data :/
oneiric will be released 13 october if i'm not wrong, yep we're still in beta1

----------


## stuudent

Hello!
I was trying to put psb-gfx driver. I just need decent 2d window/text drawing, and emgd is a bit slow for it.
So  I tried to follow the tutorial on one of previous posts -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=3866 but no success (psb-gfx refuses to build). 
I installed the newest kernel (3.1.0-0301rc4-generic),  and psb-gfx seems to work. I have native resolution in terminal, module is loaded. The problem is that I can't get X working. I removed the xorg.conf file, but still it's trying  to use emgd drivers. Here's the X log http://paste.ubuntu.com/690680/

Thank you for any help!

----------


## thopiekar

> Hello!
> I was trying to put psb-gfx driver. I just need decent 2d window/text drawing, and emgd is a bit slow for it.
> So  I tried to follow the tutorial on one of previous posts -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=3866 but no success (psb-gfx refuses to build). 
> I installed the newest kernel (3.1.0-0301rc4-generic),  and psb-gfx seems to work. I have native resolution in terminal, module is loaded. The problem is that I can't get X working. I removed the xorg.conf file, but still it's trying  to use emgd drivers. Here's the X log http://paste.ubuntu.com/690680/
> 
> Thank you for any help!


check all the xorg.conf's of your system!
/etc/X11/xorg.conf
and:
/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/

emgd-xorg-conf for example creates a file in this folder!

----------


## simplygades

Hi everyone! Tried to install mplayer on Oneiric, and I got



```
@AO751h:~$ sudo apt-get install mplayer
The following packages have unmet dependencies:
 mplayer : Depends: libx264-106 but it is not installable
E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
```

The package installed now is libx264-116. Is it a matter of naming, or mplayer will have a problem now?

----------


## lucazade

> Hi everyone! Tried to install mplayer on Oneiric, and I got
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> @AO751h:~$ sudo apt-get install mplayer
> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
>  mplayer : Depends: libx264-106 but it is not installable
> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
> ...


yes, mplayer is no more installable.. it needs a rebuild.

how it work for you flashplayer in oneiric? mine is choppy at the moment.

----------


## thopiekar

Well I wanted to ask that too.. What about packaging the vaapi-enabled version of flashplayer? I know it was not working for some of us in the past but I could try it again.
Where can I download it?

----------


## lucazade

> Well I wanted to ask that too.. What about packaging the vaapi-enabled version of flashplayer? I know it was not working for some of us in the past but I could try it again.
> Where can I download it?


flashplayer with vaapi is inside emgd megapackage.. there is a doc and .so library
http://edc.intel.com/Software/Downloads/EMGD/#download

----------


## lucazade

about mplayer vaapi I've found a nice ppa for oneiric..
going to try and if good I'll copy in emgd-fix ppa

https://launchpad.net/~motumedia/+archive/mplayer-daily
This PPA contains daily builds of mplayer built from svn trunk.

Packages in this PPA are built against the latest version of libav taken from http://libav.org, and will not replace your system Libav/FFmpeg.

latest is build was 8 hours ago  :Smile:

----------


## jbernardo

> about mplayer vaapi I've found a nice ppa for oneiric..
> going to try and if good I'll copy in emgd-fix ppa
> 
> https://launchpad.net/~motumedia/+archive/mplayer-daily
> This PPA contains daily builds of mplayer built from svn trunk.
> 
> Packages in this PPA are built against the latest version of libav taken from http://libav.org, and will not replace your system Libav/FFmpeg.
> 
> latest is build was 8 hours ago


Thanks Luca! This one shows subtitles - seems like it doesn't use the vasubpicture call any more.

----------


## simplygades

> yes, mplayer is no more installable.. it needs a rebuild.
> 
> how it work for you flashplayer in oneiric? mine is choppy at the moment.


Hi Luca! 

360p-windowed=OK
480p-windowed=OK

360p-fullscreen=a slideshow  :Smile: 

I think 360 and 480 FS were playable, but I'm not sure. I use Rekonq atm.
*UPDATE* Tried another video and up to 480 full is acceptable. Maybe sth was running in the background.

----------


## simplygades

> about mplayer vaapi I've found a nice ppa for oneiric..
> going to try and if good I'll copy in emgd-fix ppa
> 
> https://launchpad.net/~motumedia/+archive/mplayer-daily
> This PPA contains daily builds of mplayer built from svn trunk.
> 
> Packages in this PPA are built against the latest version of libav taken from http://libav.org, and will not replace your system Libav/FFmpeg.
> 
> latest is build was 8 hours ago


I tried it with

_mplayer -va vaapi -vo vaapi_

 and says:

_Unknown option on the command line: -va
_

am I doing something wrong?

----------


## jbernardo

> I tried it with
> 
> _mplayer -va vaapi -vo vaapi_
> 
>  and says:
> 
> _Unknown option on the command line: -va
> _
> 
> am I doing something wrong?


I didn't notice that, as I have the options in ~/.mplayer/config. And now I've tried more complicated videos, things quickly get slow and out of sync with audio. Seems like that mplayer doesn't have vaapi support enabled.

----------


## lucazade

> Hi Luca! 
> 
> 360p-windowed=OK
> 480p-windowed=OK
> 
> 360p-fullscreen=a slideshow 
> 
> I think 360 and 480 FS were playable, but I'm not sure. I use Rekonq atm.
> *UPDATE* Tried another video and up to 480 full is acceptable. Maybe sth was running in the background.


this is how it worked for me in natty.. now in oneiric is quite tragic. choppy even in 240p windowed.. ugh! have to figure out what's wrong. thanks anyway for feedback, at least now I know is a issue with my installation.

----------


## lucazade

> I didn't notice that, as I have the options in ~/.mplayer/config. And now I've tried more complicated videos, things quickly get slow and out of sync with audio. Seems like that mplayer doesn't have vaapi support enabled.


yes, my fault.
I've read in ppa description libav as libva.. lol.. i need a pair of glasses.
so, we need to find out a new mplayer with vaapi or build a new one.

----------


## stuudent

> check all the xorg.conf's of your system!
> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> and:
> /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
> 
> emgd-xorg-conf for example creates a file in this folder!


Thanks' it helped

Now I have a problem -> it isn't running in native resolution - 1366x768.
Just everything is "not in order". How to set options iin xorg.conf?
here's the xorg log -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/691628/

----------


## jbernardo

> yes, my fault.
> I've read in ppa description libav as libva.. lol.. i need a pair of glasses.
> so, we need to find out a new mplayer with vaapi or build a new one.


Too bad, as this was almost fast enough to play high res video without vaapi. Maybe gbeauchesne will release a updated version of his vaapi patches soon.

----------


## simplygades

> .. now in *oneiric* is quite *tragic*...


That was fun to read! :Very Happy: 

Aren't regressions one of the most annoying things in computing? 
(The Pulseaudio issue is finally fixed, however, did you notice?)

Are you using Unity-2d? I could try later and check if there is a problem there.

----------


## lucazade

> That was fun to read!
> 
> Aren't regressions one of the most annoying things in computing? 
> (The Pulseaudio issue is finally fixed, however, did you notice?)
> 
> Are you using Unity-2d? I could try later and check if there is a problem there.


 :Smile:  yes, regressions are not funny but it is part of the game.

I've to check if pulseaudio issue is still present, have you reinstalled pulseaudio to fix it or it was simply an update?

yep, i'm using unity-2d on all my machines, i'm not fond of compiz so unity-3d at the moment is not my choice.. 
if I had to choose another distro and DE I'd go with crunchbang (debian based + openbox).. it is really snappy and solid as a rock  :Smile: 
emgd drivers come with a debian installer script out-of-the-box, it could be nice if working also on crunchbang.

----------


## simplygades

> yes, regressions are not funny but it is part of the game.
> 
> I've to check if pulseaudio issue is still present, have you reinstalled pulseaudio to fix it or it was simply an update?
> 
> yep, i'm using unity-2d on all my machines, i'm not fond of compiz so unity-3d at the moment is not my choice.. 
> if I had to choose another distro and DE I'd go with crunchbang (debian based + openbox).. it is really snappy and solid as a rock 
> emgd drivers come with a debian installer script out-of-the-box, it could be nice if working also on crunchbang.


I've been testing Kubuntu (much stabler than Ubuntu atm), mainly due to the PA issue, as in Kubuntu I can uninstall it without drama. I had PA completely removed, and I reinstalled it after someone commented on the bug report he had no problem with the latest version. 

Ragarding distros and DE of choice, I have to say Crunchbang has been the most productive distro I've used. I was just focusing on my work and it was the snappiest as well! Sadly, I thought that after they moved to Debian it was no longer possible to use our drivers, and abandoned the idea. Now you say it could be done with EMGD1.8? But the compatibility list just says about F14, why so? In any case I wuld love to run Crunchbang once again, as I find it more appropriate for underpowered netbooks. I would also be happy to run Chakra (I appreciate the KDE-only approach), but psb_gfx module doesn't work out-of-the-box yet.

_Sorry for long post and slightly off-topic , but I'm just sharing thoughts regarding our GPU-Distro limitations_

*PA UPDATE:* _I must be paranoid...all of a sudden PA is back to skipping backwards, and I can't even recall if I updated. _

----------


## lucazade

> I've been testing Kubuntu (much stabler than Ubuntu atm), mainly due to the PA issue, as in Kubuntu I can uninstall it without drama. I had PA completely removed, and I reinstalled it after someone commented on the bug report he had no problem with the latest version. 
> 
> Ragarding distros and DE of choice, I have to say Crunchbang has been the most productive distro I've used. I was just focusing on my work and it was the snappiest as well! Sadly, I thought that after they moved to Debian it was no longer possible to use our drivers, and abandoned the idea. Now you say it could be done with EMGD1.8? But the compatibility list just says about F14, why so? In any case I wuld love to run Crunchbang once again, as I find it more appropriate for underpowered netbooks. I would also be happy to run Chakra (I appreciate the KDE-only approach), but psb_gfx module doesn't work out-of-the-box yet.
> 
> _Sorry for long post and slightly off-topic , but I'm just sharing thoughts regarding our GPU-Distro limitations_
> 
> *PA UPDATE:* _I must be paranoid...all of a sudden PA is back to skipping backwards, and I can't even recall if I updated. _


i've seen the bugreport switched to triaged, so we should hope they will fix it. 

about emgd and debian there was a ad-hoc script for it included in emgd mega-package, don't know if still included and updated for latest debian. maybe it worth a try.

----------


## tihoulas

Hi,
I have just installed oneiric on my asus t91mt.
Following some info gathered in other threads, have managed to install the psb-gfx driver from the testing ppa.

I just have a 'slight' problem : using lightdm and unity, everything is fine, exept I don't quite like unity. However, when using kdm, the screen is split : only the upper half is drawn, the bottom one being just blue...

Does anybody has any idea of what could be wrong ?

----------


## lucazade

> Hi,
> I have just installed oneiric on my asus t91mt.
> Following some info gathered in other threads, have managed to install the psb-gfx driver from the testing ppa.
> 
> I just have a 'slight' problem : using lightdm and unity, everything is fine, exept I don't quite like unity. However, when using kdm, the screen is split : only the upper half is drawn, the bottom one being just blue...
> 
> Does anybody has any idea of what could be wrong ?


in natty you have to disable plymouth to avoid screensplit with psb_gfx (in Oneiric is fixed)
try this:
sudo mv /etc/init/plymouth.conf /etc/init/plymouth.conf.disabled

----------


## tihoulas

> in natty you have to disable plymouth to avoid screensplit with psb_gfx (in Oneiric is fixed)
> try this:
> sudo mv /etc/init/plymouth.conf /etc/init/plymouth.conf.disabled


Unfortunately, that didn't work.
As noted earlier, I don't have that split screen issue using lightdm.

I noticed an error in dmesg :



```
[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain
gma500 0000:00:02.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X
gma500 0000:00:02.0: setting latency tumer to 64
ioremap error for 0x3f66e000-0x3f671000, requested 0x10, got 0x0
Stolen memory information
        base in RAM: 0x3f800000
        size: 7932K, calculated by (GTT RAM base) - (Stolen base), seems wrong
       the correct size should be: 8M(dvmt mode=3)
Set up 1983 stolen pages starting at 0x3f800000, GTT offset OK
[drm] SGX core id = 0x01130000
<... some other stuff.../>
[drm] No driver support for vblank timestanp query
```

----------


## lucazade

> Unfortunately, that didn't work.
> As noted earlier, I don't have that split screen issue using lightdm.
> 
> I noticed an error in dmesg :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
> ...


ioremap error is normal, as the driver author told me.
if lightdm is not splitted then it is probably kde compositor with the wrong backend.
IIRC you have to switch to Xrender but you have to ask to thopiekar or jbandos, i use gnome

----------


## tihoulas

> ioremap error is normal, as the driver author told me.
> if lightdm is not splitted then it is probably kde compositor with the wrong backend.
> IIRC you have to switch to Xrender but you have to ask to thopiekar or jbandos, i use gnome


Compositing is turned off ; the problem appears right after X starts, at the kdm login screen. I guess I'll have to use a mix of lightdm/kde or switch to emgd for the moment.

----------


## thopiekar

> Compositing is turned off ; the problem appears right after X starts, at the kdm login screen. I guess I'll have to use a mix of lightdm/kde or switch to emgd for the moment.


Well, if you are talking about KDE on Oneiric you should purge kdm for example and make a new clean install.

@Luka: We can copy the recipe for mplayer and make it build also daily in our ppa.
I hope I'll have today time to do some packaging (for emgd-sys-tools at least).
And yes I'll check that out with flashplayer.. can't beleave that intel doesn,t provide the needed libs. At least meego should have them.

see ya

----------


## lucazade

> Well, if you are talking about KDE on Oneiric you should purge kdm for example and make a new clean install.
> 
> @Luka: We can copy the recipe for mplayer and make it build also daily in our ppa.
> I hope I'll have today time to do some packaging (for emgd-sys-tools at least).
> And yes I'll check that out with flashplayer.. can't beleave that intel doesn,t provide the needed libs. At least meego should have them.
> 
> see ya


ok great.. going to look at new bugreports  :Wink:

----------


## thopiekar

Our emgd-support* packages: https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archi...ipebuild/87833
With *-autoconfigure package which doesn't affect any changes on the system at the moment.
Will change that today  :Wink:

----------


## thopiekar

Made now the last changes to the metapackages.
All should work but not sure about the grub-modification..

In xorg.conf we always got 24bit set to use, but in Luca's script we've got always 32bit color resolution..
*-autoconfiguration will use 24bit dunno if it will work.

I will also add emgd-xorg-conf if there are devices out there that need a refreshrate != 58, which is also used in the script..

Well, try out the new packages and give some feedback.

## IMPORTANT!! ########################################
MAKE A FULL BACKUP OF YOUR CONFIGURATION!
IF YOUR *UBUNTU INSTALLATION FAILS TO REBOOT TRY THE FAILSAVE BOOTOPTION!!
##################################################  ######
https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archi...-fix/+packages

PS: emgd-sys-fixpm will be updated now, because of a problem in reading the "fix" and "unfix" option..
AND: CHECK YOUR /ETC/DEFAULT/GRUB! It is malformed! Dunno why, but haven't seen that when I tested the script :/

----------


## thopiekar

Uploaded now a fix for the last problem in emgd-xorg-conf.
Works now all well for me  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

Thomas i'm trying out new stuff.. at the moment in a vbox just to check what happens before touching new beta2 on the lappy =)
anyway what a huge work you have done, thanks.

so i've added ppa:gma500/emgd-fix and installed the meta-package emgd-support.
some things i've noticed during installation:
- It would be nice if xorg-1.9 packages are auto marked as updates. 
- is emgdui still useful? isn't emgdgui enough?
- What are the emgd-support-* files? (I should check better your sources)
- a problem for emgd-support-autoconfiguration:


```
...Estrazione di emgd-support-autoconfiguration (da .../emgd-support-autoconfiguration_0.0.1-0~5~oneiric1_i386.deb)...
ERROR by IndexError: list index out of range
['quiet', 'splash']
* Adding <acpi_backlight=vendor>
* Replacing #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480 with GRUB_GFXMODE=1366x768x32
Generating grub.cfg ...
```

for the rest seems ok.. all files are correctly written and modified.
gonna try on real machine.  :Very Happy:

----------


## thopiekar

About the "Error" which is printed out.. It is ok that it is printed out.
At least I think it will always happen. I should remove it, because it was for debugging purposes.

And about emgd-sys-grubman: Hope it will never make any issues anymore.. Just had to rewrite the code yesterday in hours  :Mad: 

1. Ok, can add that to emgd-support-basic
2. About the metapackages in general:

emgd-support installs everything, in detail:
- emgd-support-basic (kernel modules for emgd and emgdbl, plus xorg modules)
- emgd-support-multimedia (gstreamer-plugins and maybe flashplayer later)
- emgd-support-extra (emgdui plus emgdinfo)
- emgd-support-autoconfiguration (, which configures your system via postinst and postrm scripts)

and yes, if you remove autoconfiguration it will undo the changes..

I haven't found flashplayer in the megapackage.. Just found a site from Intel where I need to register..
Could you upload it for me somewhere?

----------


## lucazade

here is the flashplayer.so downloaded from that website:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/gma5...7142011.tar.gz

a readme and a pdf document related to flashplayer with vaapi:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/gma5..._Flash_FAQ.PDF
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/gma500/RELNOTES1.txt

----------


## thopiekar

Ubuntu seems to provide most of the libraries..
But a there are some missing like
libismd: Intel Streaming Media Drivers

Can't find the on the net :/ I'll contact some who could know more..

----------


## lucazade

> Ubuntu seems to provide most of the libraries..
> But a there are some missing like
> libismd: Intel Streaming Media Drivers
> 
> Can't find the on the net :/ I'll contact some who could know more..


Intel Streaming Media Driver elements  Josep Torra, Fluendo
Intel build two x86-based SoCs for use in set-top boxes: CE4100 (Sodaville) and CE3100 (Canmore). Intel provides an SDK which is a Linux system with GStreamer. They have two integrated HD video decoders and audio DSPs, a HW blender for compositing, and have OpenGL ES support.

Intel Streaming Media Driver (ISMD) is a low-level API that accesses this hardware. Fluendo has wrapped this into GStreamer elements. Intel puts another library on top of GStreamer to make C++ multimedia applications.

ISMD elements are autopluggable into decodebin2 and friends. They can be mixed with software-based elements (e.g. muxers): buffers are converted automatically after negotiation.

DVB source can select channels and parse program info.

Audio sink has caps for compressed formats, which are handled directly by hardware. Re-encodes transparently to AC3 or DTS if the selected output channel is e.g. S/PDIF. It is also a clock provider, giving an ISMD clock (which allows hardware to synchronize on it).

Video decoder, video post-processor, video sink, etc.

http://mindlinux.wordpress.com/2010/...er-conference/

don't know if could help finding this lib

----------


## lucazade

http://core.fluendo.com/gstreamer/src/gst-fluendo-ismd/

this?

----------


## thopiekar

Found in the MediaSDK just Windows binaries..

The last link you send me contains code for gstreamer-plugin which uses our needed libraries..

Are the libs really not provided with the library!? Intel seems to be really stupid providing software without dependencies.

Its like getting a hot dog without sausage :/

PS: Wrote now Josep Torra.. maybe he can help me  :Wink:

----------


## thopiekar

Well, contacted him and he said to better check the Intel page for that.
When Intel says that they support this plugin on Meego and Fedora, shouldn't the deps not be available on these distributions? Checked some Meego pages but I wasn't successful  :Sad:

----------


## Serradesantferm

Hi there,

Quite a long thread. Apologies if this has been answered before but I couldn't find any reference to the same issue. I am using an Asus eeepc 1101HA which of course sports the wonderful GMA500 aka poulsbo graphics chipset. I installed Natty onto it and followed the instructions on the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo to install the EMGD drivers. The good news is that they work. Well mostly, otherwise I wouldn't be entertaining you with this brief epistle. To the point I hear you say so with no further ado here's the thing: switch user.

It appears that this little yoke does not quite like firing up a second X server. If I'm logged in as myself and select a different user from the menu on the top right, my session disappears as expected, the screen flashes a couple of times and I am presented with the unlock prompt for myself again. I would expect to see a list of users to choose from. If at the unlock prompt I select "Switch user" again the screen goes black and it stays black until I move the mouse or press a key in which case I am back to the unlock screen for myself once more. It all works as expected if I log out instead of attempting to switch users.

What I find odd is that nobody else seems to have seen this. I have seen similar reports in the past which turned out to be due to dodgy Nvidia drivers. I don't see anything immediately obvious either in /var/log/Xorg.0.log or /var/log/syslog (which I can only assume is a reincarnation of good old /var/log messages). But then again I am no expert in X or graphics drivers so I really don't know what to look for.

Any hints or suggestions most appreciated.

----------


## lucazade

> Well, contacted him and he said to better check the Intel page for that.
> When Intel says that they support this plugin on Meego and Fedora, shouldn't the deps not be available on these distributions? Checked some Meego pages but I wasn't successful


I wasn't able to find anything.. weird..

----------


## Noma

> Hi there,
> 
> Quite a long thread. Apologies if this has been answered before but I couldn't find any reference to the same issue. I am using an Asus eeepc 1101HA which of course sports the wonderful GMA500 aka poulsbo graphics chipset. I installed Natty onto it and followed the instructions on the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo to install the EMGD drivers. The good news is that they work. Well mostly, otherwise I wouldn't be entertaining you with this brief epistle. To the point I hear you say so with no further ado here's the thing: switch user.
> 
> It appears that this little yoke does not quite like firing up a second X server. If I'm logged in as myself and select a different user from the menu on the top right, my session disappears as expected, the screen flashes a couple of times and I am presented with the unlock prompt for myself again. I would expect to see a list of users to choose from. If at the unlock prompt I select "Switch user" again the screen goes black and it stays black until I move the mouse or press a key in which case I am back to the unlock screen for myself once more. It all works as expected if I log out instead of attempting to switch users.
> 
> What I find odd is that nobody else seems to have seen this. I have seen similar reports in the past which turned out to be due to dodgy Nvidia drivers. I don't see anything immediately obvious either in /var/log/Xorg.0.log or /var/log/syslog (which I can only assume is a reincarnation of good old /var/log messages). But then again I am no expert in X or graphics drivers so I really don't know what to look for.
> 
> Any hints or suggestions most appreciated.


Hi Serradesantferm, the same issue with me, but this happens when i log out and the X fails to restart. I observe black screen untill reboot. I previously described it but none seems to pay any attention, probably due to it's rare nature. Solution has not been found yet, i suppose it's somehow related to downgraded xorg.

----------


## thopiekar

> Hi Serradesantferm, the same issue with me, but this happens when i log out and the X fails to restart. I observe black screen untill reboot. I previously described it but none seems to pay any attention, probably due to it's rare nature. Solution has not been found yet, i suppose it's somehow related to downgraded xorg.


Well, could be.. Our because of itself Xorg which I took and not from Ubuntu's repo.
Which Ubuntu release is using 1.9 as default? You could check if it works there.. 

I'm just making the packages and hope the result usable. If you find a version that works better than the one we use I could use this code the next time Ubuntu releases. (In about half a year.)

The US-keyboard layout problem is also there, isn't it?

@Luca: I really don't understand Intel's stupidism not to provide the deps  :Sad:

----------


## Serradesantferm

> Well, could be.. Our because of itself Xorg which I took and not from Ubuntu's repo.
> Which Ubuntu release is using 1.9 as default? You could check if it works there.. 
> 
> I'm just making the packages and hope the result usable. If you find a version that works better than the one we use I could use this code the next time Ubuntu releases. (In about half a year.)
> 
> The US-keyboard layout problem is also there, isn't it?
> 
> @Luca: I really don't understand Intel's stupidism not to provide the deps


From this it looks like it changed on Maverick. Earlier Natty versions have it too. Might fiddle around later if I have time.

----------


## simplygades

> Hi Serradesantferm, the same issue with me, but this happens when i log out and the X fails to restart. I observe black screen untill reboot. I previously described it but none seems to pay any attention, probably due to it's rare nature. Solution has not been found yet, i suppose it's somehow related to downgraded xorg.


Hi! Are you using Ubuntu, or perhaps Kubuntu and KDM?




> From this it looks like it changed on Maverick. Earlier Natty versions have it too. Might fiddle around later if I have time.


I' haven't really been in a need of using two accounts simultaneously, so I kind of had forgotten this issue. However, I thinks it has been present since 10.04 on my machine.. Certainly was there with psb, too.

----------


## simplygades

> I didn't notice that, as I have the options in ~/.mplayer/config. And now I've tried more complicated videos, things quickly get slow and out of sync with audio. Seems like that mplayer doesn't have vaapi support enabled.



Just tried to install libx264-106 dependency in Oneiric from the Natty repositories, and mplayer from gma500 ppa on top of this, and worked! So if anyone needs a workaround till everything is settled properly...  :Wink:

----------


## Noma

[QUOTE=simplygades;11293059]Hi! Are you using Ubuntu, or perhaps Kubuntu and KDM?


Hi, I tried both and both are affected. When I do stop gdm and then restart it, then X fires up perfectly well.

----------


## simplygades

> Hi, I tried both and both are affected. When I do stop gdm and then restart it, then X fires up perfectly well.


OK, I haven't tested this behavior for GDM for a while, but give a shot at KDM trying the following settings in

_/etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc_




```
# Restart instead of resetting the local X-server after session exit.
# Use it if the server leaks memory etc.
# Default is false
TerminateServer=true
```

if the bold line was commented (#) then uncomment it, save, reboot and try again. Hope it works. Probably gdm will have such an option too, but I'm not aware of which is it.

----------


## lucazade

@thopiekar

there are some issues to start lightdm with emgd.. sometimes it freeze during oneiric startup because cannot start X.
really really really annoying.. to not say anything else.

ah.. emgd-support-autoconfiguration cannot be removed because of a post script issue.

----------


## lucazade

see next

----------


## lucazade

pulseaudio bug half-fixed for intel hda sound chip (oneiric)

applied workarounds found in arch wiki pulse audio and everything is working now
- Glitches, skips or crackling
- Choppy sound

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php...s_or_crackling

----------


## PilotPaul

Hi All,

I would like to try EMGD out on Oneiric on my Acer 751h...I know there has been a lot of work going on here and so have been holding back to give you guys space to sort things out.  However if there is enough progress to be ready for some serious testing then I have a spare partition I am happy to use as a testbed and feed back any results I get.

Just let me know how I go about installing now and I will get a latest daily-build install ready...

Cheers

Paul

----------


## thopiekar

> @thopiekar
> 
> there are some issues to start lightdm with emgd.. sometimes it freeze during oneiric startup because cannot start X.
> really really really annoying.. to not say anything else.
> 
> ah.. emgd-support-autoconfiguration cannot be removed because of a post script issue.


well, I'll fix that tomorrow when I'm back at home. hope it won't be much work.
About kdm-fix: does it really work? I would add it to emgd-sys-tools then.. I think the configuration file has almost the same style as the grub-file, so I would just need to copy and paste half of emgd-sys-grubman's code  :Smile: 
And lightdm: well, do you get any output in any logs? maybe we can find a workaround for that, too, or use gdm.

----------


## lucazade

@thopiekar

/var/log/lightdm/lightdm.conf



```
[+0.03s] DEBUG: Logging to /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
[+0.03s] DEBUG: Starting Light Display Manager 1.0.1, UID=0 PID=869
[+0.03s] DEBUG: Loaded configuration from /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
[+0.03s] DEBUG: Using D-Bus name org.freedesktop.DisplayManager
[+0.04s] DEBUG: Registered seat module xlocal
[+0.04s] DEBUG: Registered seat module xremote
[+0.04s] DEBUG: Adding default seat
[+0.04s] DEBUG: Starting seat
[+0.04s] DEBUG: Starting new display for automatic login as user luca
[+0.04s] DEBUG: Starting local X display
[+0.07s] DEBUG: X server :0 will replace Plymouth
[+0.10s] DEBUG: Using VT 7
[+0.10s] DEBUG: Activating VT 7
[+0.10s] DEBUG: Logging to /var/log/lightdm/x-0.log
[+0.12s] DEBUG: Writing X server authority to /var/run/lightdm/root/:0
[+0.13s] DEBUG: Launching X Server
[+0.13s] DEBUG: Launching process 903: /usr/bin/X :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch -background none
[+0.13s] DEBUG: Waiting for ready signal from X server :0
[+0.13s] DEBUG: Acquired bus name
[+0.13s] DEBUG: Registering seat with bus path /org/freedesktop/DisplayManager/Seat0
[+0.38s] DEBUG: Process 903 exited with return value 1
[+0.38s] DEBUG: X server stopped
[+0.38s] DEBUG: Removing X server authority /var/run/lightdm/root/:0
[+0.38s] DEBUG: Releasing VT 7
[+0.38s] DEBUG: Stopping Plymouth, X server failed to start
[+0.43s] DEBUG: Display server stopped
[+0.43s] DEBUG: Stopping display
[+0.43s] DEBUG: Display stopped
[+0.43s] DEBUG: Stopping X local seat, failed to start a display
[+0.43s] DEBUG: Stopping seat
[+0.43s] DEBUG: Seat stopped
[+0.45s] DEBUG: Stopping lightdm, required seat has stopped
[+0.45s] DEBUG: Stopping display manager
[+0.45s] DEBUG: Display manager stopped
[+0.45s] DEBUG: Stopping Light Display Manager
```

the machine hangs at plymouth because lightdm seems not able to start X.

I have to start w/o plymouth so when lightdm hangs I can use the VT and with:
sudo service lightdm restart
everything continue normally.
weird!

I've tried now again on a fresh install of daily builds.

----------


## lucazade

```
[+0.11s] DEBUG: Logging to /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
[+0.11s] DEBUG: Starting Light Display Manager 1.0.1, UID=0 PID=931
[+0.11s] DEBUG: Loaded configuration from /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
[+0.11s] DEBUG: Using D-Bus name org.freedesktop.DisplayManager
[+0.11s] DEBUG: Registered seat module xlocal
[+0.11s] DEBUG: Registered seat module xremote
[+0.11s] DEBUG: Adding default seat
[+0.12s] DEBUG: Starting seat
[+0.12s] DEBUG: Starting new display for greeter
[+0.12s] DEBUG: Starting local X display
[+0.13s] DEBUG: Using VT 7
[+0.13s] DEBUG: Activating VT 7
[+0.13s] DEBUG: Logging to /var/log/lightdm/x-0.log
[+0.14s] DEBUG: Writing X server authority to /var/run/lightdm/root/:0
[+0.15s] DEBUG: Launching X Server
[+0.15s] DEBUG: Launching process 953: /usr/bin/X :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch
[+0.15s] DEBUG: Waiting for ready signal from X server :0
[+0.15s] DEBUG: Acquired bus name
[+0.15s] DEBUG: Registering seat with bus path /org/freedesktop/DisplayManager/Seat0
[+2.29s] DEBUG: Got signal 10 from process 953
[+2.29s] DEBUG: Got signal from X server :0
[+2.29s] DEBUG: Connecting to XServer :0
[+2.29s] DEBUG: Starting greeter session
[+2.57s] DEBUG: pam_start("lightdm-autologin", "lightdm") -> (0x8661b00, 0)
[+2.58s] DEBUG: Starting session unity-greeter as user lightdm logging to /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log
[+2.60s] DEBUG: pam_authenticate(0x8661b00, 0) -> 0 (Success)
[+2.60s] DEBUG: pam_acct_mgmt(0x8661b00, 0) -> 0 (Success)
[+2.60s] DEBUG: Launching session
[+2.65s] DEBUG: pam_set_item(0x8661b00, 3, ":0") -> 0 (Success)
[+2.67s] DEBUG: pam_open_session(0x8661b00, 0) -> 0 (Success)
[+2.95s] DEBUG: Opened ConsoleKit session 8d312e5e1e605e4a5bf2481f02799875-1317770633.182641-1999259545
[+2.95s] DEBUG: Dropping privileges to uid 104
[+2.95s] DEBUG: Adding session authority to /var/lib/lightdm/.Xauthority
[+3.05s] DEBUG: Restoring privileges
[+3.05s] DEBUG: Launching process 1100: /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-greeter-session 'unity-greeter'
[+3.05s] WARNING: Failed to open log file /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log: Permission denied
[+3.05s] DEBUG: pam_setcred(0x8661b00, PAM_ESTABLISH_CRED) -> 0 (Success)
[+3.05s] DEBUG: PAM returns environment 'PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games LANG=it_IT.UTF-8'
[+4.34s] DEBUG: Read 8 bytes from greeter
[+4.34s] DEBUG: Read 9 bytes from greeter
[+4.34s] DEBUG: Greeter connected version=1.0.1
[+4.34s] DEBUG: Wrote 101 bytes to greeter
[+4.34s] DEBUG: Greeter connected, display is ready
[+4.34s] DEBUG: New display ready, switching to it
[+4.34s] DEBUG: Activating VT 7
[+8.16s] DEBUG: Read 8 bytes from greeter
[+8.16s] DEBUG: Read 12 bytes from greeter
[+8.16s] DEBUG: Greeter start authentication for luca
[+8.24s] DEBUG: pam_start("lightdm", "luca") -> (0x866bc08, 0)
[+8.25s] DEBUG: Prompt greeter with 1 message(s)
[+8.25s] DEBUG: Wrote 42 bytes to greeter
[+12.50s] DEBUG: Read 8 bytes from greeter
[+12.50s] DEBUG: Read 14 bytes from greeter
[+12.50s] DEBUG: Continue authentication
[+12.71s] DEBUG: pam_authenticate(0x866bc08, 0) -> 0 (Success)
[+12.71s] DEBUG: pam_acct_mgmt(0x866bc08, 0) -> 0 (Success)
[+12.71s] DEBUG: Authenticate result for user luca: Success
[+12.71s] DEBUG: User luca authorized
[+12.71s] DEBUG: Wrote 24 bytes to greeter
[+12.74s] DEBUG: Read 8 bytes from greeter
[+12.74s] DEBUG: Read 13 bytes from greeter
[+12.74s] DEBUG: Greeter requests session ubuntu-2d
[+12.79s] DEBUG: Stopping greeter
[+12.79s] DEBUG: Dropping privileges to uid 104
[+12.79s] DEBUG: Removing session authority from /var/lib/lightdm/.Xauthority
[+12.84s] DEBUG: Restoring privileges
[+12.84s] DEBUG: Sending signal 15 to process 1100
[+12.84s] DEBUG: Process 1100 exited with return value 0
[+12.85s] DEBUG: pam_close_session(0x8661b00) -> 0 (Success)
[+12.85s] DEBUG: pam_setcred(0x8661b00, PAM_DELETE_CRED) -> 0 (Success)
[+12.85s] DEBUG: pam_end(0x8661b00) -> 0
[+12.85s] DEBUG: Ending ConsoleKit session 8d312e5e1e605e4a5bf2481f02799875-1317770633.182641-1999259545
[+12.98s] DEBUG: Greeter quit
[+12.98s] DEBUG: Starting user session
[+13.11s] DEBUG: Dropping privileges to uid 1000
[+13.11s] DEBUG: Writing /home/luca/.dmrc
[+13.21s] DEBUG: Restoring privileges
[+13.29s] DEBUG: Starting session ubuntu-2d as user luca logging to /home/luca/.xsession-errors
[+13.29s] DEBUG: Launching session
[+13.29s] DEBUG: pam_set_item(0x866bc08, 3, ":0") -> 0 (Success)
[+13.38s] DEBUG: pam_open_session(0x866bc08, 0) -> 0 (Success)
[+13.45s] DEBUG: Opened ConsoleKit session 8d312e5e1e605e4a5bf2481f02799875-1317770643.663394-1596711972
[+13.45s] DEBUG: Dropping privileges to uid 1000
[+13.45s] DEBUG: Adding session authority to /home/luca/.Xauthority
[+13.49s] DEBUG: Restoring privileges
[+13.49s] DEBUG: Launching process 1328: /usr/sbin/lightdm-session 'gnome-session --session=ubuntu-2d'
[+13.50s] DEBUG: pam_setcred(0x866bc08, PAM_ESTABLISH_CRED) -> 0 (Success)
[+13.50s] DEBUG: PAM returns environment 'GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/tmp/keyring-t8HVlT GNOME_KEYRING_PID=1319 PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games LANG=it_IT.UTF-8'
[+13.50s] DEBUG: Registering session with bus path /org/freedesktop/DisplayManager/Session0
[+13.53s] DEBUG: Failed to find locale for language it
```

this is a working log.. i've seen that launching lightdm manually from VT there is not this:
X server :0 will replace Plymouth

so there is a conflict between plymouth, lightdm and X about the 7th VT... 
disabling plymouth did the trick..
sudo mv /etc/init/plymouth.conf /etc/init/plymouth.conf.disabled

now i'd like a better fix.. going to open a bug and check if our fix in emgd-support is problematic.

----------


## konas

> pulseaudio bug half-fixed for intel hda sound chip (oneiric)
> 
> applied workarounds found in arch wiki pulse audio and everything is working now
> - Glitches, skips or crackling
> - Choppy sound
> 
> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php...s_or_crackling


I have the same problem with my sound, for me removing the .pulse directory at each session works fine...

----------


## lucazade

> I have the same problem with my sound, for me removing the .pulse directory at each session works fine...


probably this will kill pulse at each session and without it works fine fallbacking to alsa.
could you check if pulseaudio is running:
ps -ax | grep pulse
and could you tell which audio chipset you have:
lspci -vvv | grep Audio

----------


## lucazade

> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to try EMGD out on Oneiric on my Acer 751h...I know there has been a lot of work going on here and so have been holding back to give you guys space to sort things out.  However if there is enough progress to be ready for some serious testing then I have a spare partition I am happy to use as a testbed and feed back any results I get.
> 
> Just let me know how I go about installing now and I will get a latest daily-build install ready...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul




```
sudo add-apt-repoitory ppa:gma500/emgd-fix
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
sudo apt-get install emgd-support
```

to start livecd and to boot first time after installation you need to blacklist two kernel modules installed by default but broken.
when you start livecd hit f6 at the beginning and add these to kernel string:
poulsbo.asd=1 psb_gfx.asd=1

when you boot for first time after installation hit 'e', modify kernel string and append after 'quiet splash' these:
poulsbo.asd=1 psb_gfx.asd=1

once emgd are installed these commands are no more necessary.

another thing you may encounter is that plymouth conflicts with lightdm (after emgd are installed) so the session doesn't start.
then to fix it:
sudo mv /etc/init/plymouth.conf /etc/init/plymouth.conf.disabled

last but not the least in oneiric there are some glitches with audio on some gma500 netbook (acer751h for sure!).. workaround is to change audio timesched following this guide:
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php...s_or_crackling

think it is enough.. if anyone want to add the notes to wiki I'd happy  :Smile:

----------


## simplygades

@ Luca: Quite happy with PA working well, finally!

Does anybody experience system hangs? I left mine running overnight and found it with a blank screen in the morning, not responding, that happened three nights in a row. I also have experienced getting stuck at shutdown with plymouth screen and HDD led constantly on..

----------


## lucazade

> @ Luca: Quite happy with PA working well, finally!
> 
> Does anybody experience system hangs? I left mine running overnight and found it with a blank screen in the morning, not responding, that happened three nights in a row. I also have experienced getting stuck at shutdown with plymouth screen and HDD led constantly on..


no hangs here but I haven't used oneiric intensively, about stuck at shutdown I can confirm it, it happens sometimes.
we need emgd support for kernel 3.x and xorg 1.1x otherwise we all these workarounds we are prone to bugs.

----------


## konas

> probably this will kill pulse at each session and without it works fine fallbacking to alsa.
> could you check if pulseaudio is running:
> ps -ax | grep pulse
> and could you tell which audio chipset you have:
> lspci -vvv | grep Audio


here is the output

```
1541 ?        S<l    0:00 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
 1546 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/pulseaudio/pulse/gconf-helper
 2273 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto pulse
```



```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) HD Audio Controller (rev 07)
```

----------


## badmisterfrosty

So just to clarify, if I ran the alternate install CD and didn't need to blacklist those 2 files for installation, I should only need to add the repository, update, upgrade, and install emgd-support?

----------


## PilotPaul

Initial results for EMGD on Oneiric:

Tested on Acer Aspire One 751h (see sig for full config), Oneiric daily-live from 3/10/11 plus ubuntu-restricted-extras, wine, nfs-common, chromium-browser, mythtv-frontend (0.25 repos) and all updates...

1. Initial installation worked fine. Needed Plymouth fix to enable boot.

2. Logging into Unity 3D just gives a background with an outline of the top menu bar...unusable.

3. Unity 2D works fine, and seems quite snappy.

4. MythTV playback using Xv seems fine...still need to sort out choppy sound (will try this later)

5. No resume from suspend...suspend itself seems to work but no response to either keystrokes or power button to resume.

I'm going to try using it as my main system for a few days to give it a really good test and will report further...

----------


## thopiekar

updated my system today and something got broken...
(also updated to kernel 3.0.0-12-generic)



```
... 
[  238.696221] poulsbo 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
[  238.696237] poulsbo 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64
[  238.696915] GMMADR(region 0) start: 0xd0000000 (256M).
[  238.696928] GTTADR(region 3) start: 0xf3f40000 (can map 256M RAM), and actual RAM base 0x3ffc0000.
[  238.696937] Stolen memory information 
[  238.696944]        base in RAM: 0x3f800000 
[  238.696951]        size: 7932K, calculated by (GTT RAM base) - (Stolen base)
[  238.696960]        size: 0M (dvmt mode=0)
[  238.697115] Set up 1983 stolen pages starting at 0x0003f800, GTT offset 0K
[  238.697562] [drm] Initialized emgd 1.0.0 20100723 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0
[  238.697586] [EMGD] drm_init() returning 0
[  238.960787]  Inserting over stolen memory.
[  238.975559] poulsbo 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64
[  238.994575]  Inserting over stolen memory.
[  238.995550]  Inserting over stolen memory.
[  239.015972]  Inserting over stolen memory.
```

----------


## lucazade

> updated my system today and something got broken...
> (also updated to kernel 3.0.0-12-generic)
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ... 
> [  238.696221] poulsbo 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
> [  238.696237] poulsbo 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64
> ...


same output is present also here but my machine is still working well after updates.



```
[   20.394372] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
[   20.430939] poulsbo 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[   20.430961] poulsbo 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   20.431725] GMMADR(region 0) start: 0xc0000000 (256M).
[   20.431738] GTTADR(region 3) start: 0xb0000000 (can map 256M RAM), and actual
 RAM base 0x7ffc0000.
[   20.431748] Stolen memory information 
[   20.431755]        base in RAM: 0x7f800000 
[   20.431762]        size: 7932K, calculated by (GTT RAM base) - (Stolen base)
[   20.431772]        size: 0M (dvmt mode=0)
[   20.431915] Set up 1983 stolen pages starting at 0x0007f800, GTT offset 0K
[   20.432455] [drm] Initialized emgd 1.0.0 20100723 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0
[   20.433937] [EMGD] drm_init() returning 0
[   20.476555] EXT4-fs (sda8): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=600
[   20.713147]  Inserting over stolen memory.
[   20.737835] poulsbo 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   20.748944]  Inserting over stolen memory.
[   20.749981]  Inserting over stolen memory.
[   20.787816]  Inserting over stolen memory.
```

xorg log is ok?

----------


## thopiekar

Fixes are available soon for:
* emgd-support
* emgd-xorg-conf
* emgd-sys-conf

----------


## lucazade

Thanks Thomas!  :Smile:

----------


## gsedej

Hi! I am interested which combination of driver and Ubuntu release works the best. I need something fast and stable (3D optionally, but good 2D). I need as presentation/tutorial laptop (good support of different resolutions for projectors)

I have Asus eee 1101HA.
I read few pages in this topic but no luck. I didn't read all 500 pages  :Smile: 

EDIT: can someone update the HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo site? Dropbox links does not work!
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo

----------


## thopiekar

> Hi! I am interested which combination of driver and Ubuntu release works the best. I need something fast and stable (3D optionally, but good 2D). I need as presentation/tutorial laptop (good support of different resolutions for projectors)
> 
> I have Asus eee 1101HA.
> I read few pages in this topic but no luck. I didn't read all 500 pages 
> 
> EDIT: can someone update the HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo site? Dropbox links does not work!
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo


When using projectors use the old psb stable driver or maybe the unstable psb_gfx driver.

----------


## tista

@Luca,

Hey mate, I've re-synced git tree for psb_gfx again!  :Wink: 
then today I've uploaded new revision:
https://launchpad.net/~tista/+archiv...+build/2842536

But I didn't test it yet, so I want someone who may try to dive into bleeding edge!!

cheers.

Tista

----------


## thopiekar

Are any modifications needed to install the driver?
Would removing emgd-support and installing your dkms be enough?

btw, have you started patchworks on the s2-liplianin drivers?

PS: tista, here is the maemo SDK for my Nokia N900.. It is using the PVR-drivers you have in the PPA. You can install it and search there for sources and binaries. http://wiki.maemo.org/Documentation/...K_Installation

----------


## tista

> Are any modifications needed to install the driver?
> Would removing emgd-support and installing your dkms be enough?
> 
> btw, have you started patchworks on the s2-liplianin drivers?
> 
> PS: tista, here is the maemo SDK for my Nokia N900.. It is using the PVR-drivers you have in the PPA. You can install it and search there for sources and binaries. http://wiki.maemo.org/Documentation/...K_Installation


Hi thopiekar,

Maybe it could be installed without any tweaks.  :Wink: 
But plymouth fix might be needed, and I didn't tested yet because I'm reinstalling OO on my VAIO P now...

And not yet... I only pull the sources and extract them on my local storage. so I'm concerning whether I should open new bzr or ppa.

P.S:
Thanks. Yeah I also applied similar SDK to drain some sources and scripts from them. Recently I've read some articles about MeeGo, then they open new project and are merging MeeGo codes and devs into the new one?! Please stop making complicated code bases any more!! lol
Anyway I have to pull/hunt the new sources from somewhere... and unfortunately I might also have to dup psb_gfx as another dkms to employ pvr_glue such as earliest pvrserverkm... :S Yep, Reverse Engineering.

I really hope Allan's MID team could make yet another Xorg driver for psb_gfx like standard Intel driver!! or they could merge psb's stuff into Intel driver as well. Since today we could run Intel GPU wih experimental Gallium driver for 3D and VA-API video playback partially.  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------


## lucazade

> Hi thopiekar,
> 
> Maybe it could be installed without any tweaks. 
> But plymouth fix might be needed, and I didn't tested yet because I'm reinstalling OO on my VAIO P now...
> 
> And not yet... I only pull the sources and extract them on my local storage. so I'm concerning whether I should open new bzr or ppa.
> 
> P.S:
> Thanks. Yeah I also applied similar SDK to drain some sources and scripts from them. Recently I've read some articles about MeeGo, then they open new project and are merging MeeGo codes and devs into the new one?! Please stop making complicated code bases any more!! lol
> ...


Going to give a look at new psb_gfx you released in ppa.. i need to install another oneiric on a spare partition to not touch the working one.

With the end of Meego project (and birth of new one) I'd hope emgd will continue to be developed (or merged in some way with other drivers).

Gma500 users must always suffer, this seems the motto  :Smile:

----------


## grege

> @Luca,
> 
> Hey mate, I've re-synced git tree for psb_gfx again! 
> then today I've uploaded new revision:
> https://launchpad.net/~tista/+archiv...+build/2842536
> 
> But I didn't test it yet, so I want someone who may try to dive into bleeding edge!!
> 
> cheers.
> ...


Hi Tista,

My Dell Mini 12 has Oneiric Xubuntu installed running VESA. I removed all the EMGD stuff after the upgrade as it would not function (yet). I have Plymouth fix applied. I installed the psb_gfx deb and the module built against the kernel. I can modprobe it, but so far X will not start.

I will keep trying. I think there is some residual xorg stuff from the EMGD setup that might need removing.
Edit 1:
following your instructions here 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=3866
I end up with a black screen, ie no backlight, and the machine does not get far into the boot process.

If I boot to a command line it modesets and then with startx , X will start and it sets the correct screen resolution

Any suggestions? I do not use this notebook anymore so I am happy to stuff it up anyway needed.

----------


## tista

> Going to give a look at new psb_gfx you released in ppa.. i need to install another oneiric on a spare partition to not touch the working one.
> 
> With the end of Meego project (and birth of new one) I'd hope emgd will continue to be developed (or merged in some way with other drivers).
> 
> Gma500 users must always suffer, this seems the motto


@Luca,

Agreed.
EMGD must be continued to be developed.

And today MID kernel stuff partially were merged into linux-next and standard 3.x, so I might cleanup some headers included in my package for Oneiric and/or Precise. especially drm_gem and drm_vm,,, since my package uses such headers to use future gem functions.  :Wink: 

cheers.

----------


## tista

> Hi Tista,
> 
> My Dell Mini 12 has Oneiric Xubuntu installed running VESA. I removed all the EMGD stuff after the upgrade as it would not function (yet). I have Plymouth fix applied. I installed the psb_gfx deb and the module built against the kernel. I can modprobe it, but so far X will not start.
> 
> I will keep trying. I think there is some residual xorg stuff from the EMGD setup that might need removing.


Hi grege,

As I say, first you guys could try it in similar way like the previous psb_gfx's fixes... so some tweaks might be needed, umm,,, plymouth fix, initramfs or modules fixes, xorg.conf fixes, and/or so...

As I remembered well, I've written the instructions for early psb_gfx, but I forgot where I posted, sorry.  :Wink: 

cheers.

----------


## bigfootnmd

Hi,

This morning I booted up my Acer Aspire A0751 and was immediately notified that 11.10 was available.  In my early morning Haze I chose upgrade. If I had been more awake I would have recalled that I can never UPGRADE with a netbook that has the INTEL GMA 500 graphics chip.  Now, all I get is the ubuntu 11.1 splash screen and nothing ever happens after that.

So, I have looked around in this thread and so far I have not found a solution.  I recall in the past that you could change a config file to the one that is tagged .failsafe but I don't remember where that is.  

So, how can I load working drivers from the command prompt or some how edit or switch a config file so I at least I can boot to the GUI and then, maybe load the new drivers or kernel or whatever miracle will solve my problem.

Thank you in advance.

----------


## grege

> Hi grege,
> 
> As I say, first you guys could try it in similar way like the previous psb_gfx's fixes... so some tweaks might be needed, umm,,, plymouth fix, initramfs or modules fixes, xorg.conf fixes, and/or so...
> 
> As I remembered well, I've written the instructions for early psb_gfx, but I forgot where I posted, sorry. 
> 
> cheers.


I edited my original post with the results of further experimentation.

following your instructions from an early post ...

I end up with a black screen, ie no backlight, and the machine does not get far into the boot process.

If I boot to a command line it modesets and then with startx , X will start and it sets the correct screen resolution

That is it so far.

ps it has blocked the sound chip entirely, the system does not recognize it's existence.

----------


## TakeLifeEasy

Yikes, it has been a while since I visited this thread, it is so long, I cannot seem to find the status on 11.10.

Can someone tell me if it is now working on 11.10 using Gnome 3 shell (not bothered about Unity).

I have Dell Mini 10.

Many thanks.

----------


## thopiekar

> Hi,
> 
> This morning I booted up my Acer Aspire A0751 and was immediately notified that 11.10 was available.  In my early morning Haze I chose upgrade. If I had been more awake I would have recalled that I can never UPGRADE with a netbook that has the INTEL GMA 500 graphics chip.  Now, all I get is the ubuntu 11.1 splash screen and nothing ever happens after that.
> 
> So, I have looked around in this thread and so far I have not found a solution.  I recall in the past that you could change a config file to the one that is tagged .failsafe but I don't remember where that is.  
> 
> So, how can I load working drivers from the command prompt or some how edit or switch a config file so I at least I can boot to the GUI and then, maybe load the new drivers or kernel or whatever miracle will solve my problem.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Switch to tty1 or try the failsave boot. Then check via


```
sudo apt-get install -f
sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
```

if your upgrade is really done.
Depending on the desktop you can check for packages (here KDE), you need to get a minimal desktop system.


```
sudo apt-get install kdm plasma-netbook
```

or


```
sudo apt-get install kdm plasma-desktop
```

----------


## thopiekar

> Yikes, it has been a while since I visited this thread, it is so long, I cannot seem to find the status on 11.10.
> 
> Can someone tell me if it is now working on 11.10 using Gnome 3 shell (not bothered about Unity).
> 
> I have Dell Mini 10.
> 
> Many thanks.


Try not to use a desktop which uses OpenGL got here at the moment problems with OpenGL.
Here for example mythTV with EMGD (http://t.co/Znm58f2i) and on my PC with nvidia graphics (http://t.co/QGZCI3Qi). That's how it approx looks like when using a openGL enabled desktop.

PS: LXDE will work ok and the hildon-desktop I work on.

----------


## tista

> I edited my original post with the results of further experimentation.
> 
> following your instructions from an early post ...
> 
> I end up with a black screen, ie no backlight, and the machine does not get far into the boot process.
> 
> If I boot to a command line it modesets and then with startx , X will start and it sets the correct screen resolution
> 
> That is it so far.
> ...


OK...

I've seen such ugly situations when we had shifted to 2.6.39 from 2.6.38..
I could suggest "disabling vt.handoff feature".

see this file:


```
/etc/grub/10_linux
```

and follow the *line 70*:    

```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="$GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT vt.handoff=7"
```

then remove that term "vt.handoff=7" and update-grub.

please give it a try...  :Wink: 

cheers.

----------


## thopiekar

> OK...
> 
> I've seen such ugly situations when we had shifted to 2.6.39 from 2.6.38..
> I could suggest "disabling vt.handoff feature".
> 
> see this file:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


or search for vt.handoff in /etc/default/grub

----------


## bigfootnmd

UPDATE TO POST


Originally Posted by bigfootnmd View Post
Hi,

This morning I booted up my Acer Aspire A0751 and was immediately notified that 11.10 was available. In my early morning Haze I chose upgrade. If I had been more awake I would have recalled that I can never UPGRADE with a netbook that has the INTEL GMA 500 graphics chip. Now, all I get is the ubuntu 11.1 splash screen and nothing ever happens after that.

So, I have looked around in this thread and so far I have not found a solution. I recall in the past that you could change a config file to the one that is tagged .failsafe but I don't remember where that is.

So, how can I load working drivers from the command prompt or some how edit or switch a config file so I at least I can boot to the GUI and then, maybe load the new drivers or kernel or whatever miracle will solve my problem.

Please note that I use the GNOME desktop.  Also, perhaps it is not clear what I mean by 
'all I get is the Ubuntu 11.10 splash screen'
This means that the upgrade is fully loaded, and at boot up I get the screen that says Ubuntu 11.10 with the moving dots and nothing happens after that.

Also, I have tried to load 11.10 from a USB stick created by the Startup disk creator in Ubuntu 11.04 and this hangs on 'loading cups printer drivers.

So, what I am looking for is to either do a clean install of 11.10 from USB (netbooks do not have CD drives) or somehow from a command prompt enable the failsafe video config.  Also I do not get or know how to get a failsafe boot option.

Thank you in advance.






> Switch to tty1 or try the failsave boot. Then check via
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install -f
> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
> ```
> 
> if your upgrade is really done.
> ...

----------


## metallus

to bigfootnmd: you can switch to tty1 by pressing: ctrl+alt+F1 . enter your login credentials (you should see a text-based login dialog).

----------


## bigfootnmd

Thank you.  
Now here are the results 

sudo apt-get install -f
Reading packages Done
Building dependency tree 
Reading state information done
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded

sudo apt-get dist-uprgade
Reading package lists Done
Building dependency tree
Reading State information 
Calculating upgrade Done
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed o to remove and o not upgraded.


As I have said when the pop up came up announcing that 11.1 was here and giving the choice of do not upgrade upgrade or remind me later I chose UPGRADE.  

I had the Intel drivers loaded in 11.04.
I upgraded from 11.04 and now all I get after I choose  the current 11.10 choice from   grub is a freeze Ubuntu  splash screen (moving dots) that freezes.

I have tried to install 11.1 from a USB stick and this process gets as far as disabling Unix SYstem V comparability.  It goes no further.  

So, clearly I have 11.10 loaded on my ACER laptop that has the INTEL GMA 500 chip.

So, what can I do now?

If chose previous version of Linux (11.04) that gives me the ubuntu splash screen that freezes.

So, short of taking a sledge hammer to my netbook, I will be grateful for any additional ideas.



I have tried booting into

----------


## grege

> then remove that term "vt.handoff=7" and update-grub.
> 
> please give it a try... 
> 
> cheers.


Yes that worked. I can boot normally to GDM, with Plymouth disabled.

I will try re-enabling Plymouth and see what happens.

EDIT 1: Activating Plymouth does not work, it hangs after a few moments.
EDIT 2: LightDM does not work, it flashes on and off and never starts properly. GDM works fine.
EDIT 3: And my sound is back.

----------


## catslaugh

I'm using psb_gfx on a Dell Mini 12, with the release Oneiric i386 (following the instructions to disable the vt handoff).  When it starts from lightdm, the display is in 1280×800 mode, but the cursor is confined to the top half of the screen and updates from the bottom half of the screen show up in the top half.  I switched to the console and ran sudo service lightdm stop.  Running sudo Xorg -configure fails outright, but everything works just fine when I run startx.  Comparing the Xorg.0.log from the lightdm run and the startx run, the main difference is that under lightdm, it says



```
(++) using VT number 7
```

and under startx,


```
(--) using VT number 8
```

Later,



```
(II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
```

vs.


```
(II) XKB: generating xkmfile /tmp/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
```

Otherwise, the files are identical until the startx file starts talking about generating the xkmfile again.  Ive attached all three logs.

----------


## PilotPaul

> Try not to use a desktop which uses OpenGL got here at the moment problems with OpenGL.
> Here for example mythTV with EMGD (http://t.co/Znm58f2i) and on my PC with nvidia graphics (http://t.co/QGZCI3Qi). That's how it approx looks like when using a openGL enabled desktop.
> 
> PS: LXDE will work ok and the hildon-desktop I work on.


Thomas I have the same problem with EMGD 1.8 on both Natty and Oneiric.  Best solution I can come up with for the time being is to start using "mythfrontend -O UIpainter=qt" to force the frontend to use qt instead of opengl. I assume this is a problem with the EMGD OpenGL implementation - maybe next version (when Intel get around to it!) will improve things.

----------


## grege

> I'm using psb_gfx on a Dell Mini 12, with the release Oneiric i386 (following the instructions to disable the vt handoff).  When it starts from lightdm, the display is in 1280×800 mode, but the cursor is confined to the top half of the screen and updates from the bottom half of the screen show up in the top half.


Hi, I have a Mini 12 as well running Xubuntu Oneiric i386 and I removed LightDM and used GDM in it's place and my desktop functions correctly. I also tried removing all DMs and did a character login and startx and that worked as well.

So, maybe install GDM and do a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" and set gdm as the default and reboot and see what happens.

Just to complicate things my Xubuntu is an upgrade from natty. I removed all the EMGD files and had it running VESA before trying this.

cheers

----------


## thopiekar

Thanks PilotPaul!

Found a cleaner way disabling plymouth..
Add as vt.handoff=7 also noplymouth to your /etc/default/grub  :Smile:

----------


## Abryp

Greetings! I have AO751h (yeah, with GMA500) and i am about to install fresh 11.10 xubuntu distro. Will i have a hope that all gonna be fine, if i follow these instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1792777? Does it helped other AO751h owners?

----------


## thopiekar

I now installed OpenSuSE 11.4 + old psb on my ASUS T91.. Works well no configuration needed. Hope the full featured psb_gfx drivers will be released soon  :Smile: 
Actually I need a solid solution while I want to use the netbook for my researches in the university.
It just has to work!

Has someone noticed the problem removing the emgd-support-autoconfiguration package? I have.. because of logrotated it can't find the DMI and fails to remove.. just reboot and try again.

About my EMGD problem, here the dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/709043

----------


## bigfootnmd

[QUOTE=bigfootnmd;11346994]UPDATE TO POST
Gang,

I have given up trying to fix or figure out what the underlying problem is with my Acer Aspire A0751 netbook.

Instead I have wiped all partitions with GPARTED and I am preparing to start from scratch.

----------


## jbernardo

> UPDATE TO POST
> Gang,
> 
> I have given up trying to fix or figure out what the underlying problem is with my Acer Aspire A0751 netbook.
> 
> Instead I have wiped all partitions with GPARTED and I am preparing to start from scratch.


Well, on my eeepc 1101HA I still have the oneiric cd (usb key) hanging at the end. I even tried with another HD, the original 1GB RAM (which i had replaced with a 2GB stick) and nothing. I'll try with the alternate cd tomorrow, to see if at least it boots into a command prompt.

----------


## bigfootnmd

Hello,

I have good news.  I downloaded the alternate 386 ISO (which as we know is text based) and I made a start up disk on my USB stick.
Ubuntu 11.10 is loaded on my Acer Aspire A0751h.  The Display is set at 1024 X 768 and the driver is 'unknown.'

For now after two days of struggle I am content.  

However, in a day or so I may want to load the GMA 500 specific drivers.

What would be really nice is a single post or updated wiki that covers how to load the best and current working drivers of the Poulsbo Intel GMA 500 chip.  I looked in the Ocelot Testing thread and I really can't find a definitive posting.
Since I have been without my Netbook for two days I don't want to mess it up.

The Hardware Wiki page often referenced in this thread has not been updated to show what works with 11.10.  
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...oCardsPoulsbo/

Are we to assume that everything that worked with Natty (11.04) also works with 11.10?
I for one do not want to take that risk. Especially after having my Netbook being a paper weight for two days.
How about a single posting that tells us which drivers work in 11.10 and how to install them.
Why not update the WIKI page also?  I do understand that we are all volunteers here but, if I had been able to find information that clearly showed which of the drivers worked with 11.10 I would have had my Netbook running a lot sooner.



Thanks

----------


## lucazade

Hi guys

I've a little present for you...
I've modified Ubuntu Oneiric 11.10 livecd and added EMGD support directly into iso..
so drivers, tweaks and xorg (backported) are already installed and available out of the box.

I made this iso because there were a lot of issues to simply start and install oneiric and to install drivers, so this iso should help someone.
It's a first trial, obviously, it can be improved if necessary, for now i've tried only using a live session, haven't installed yet (it should work!).

I forgot to disable Unity3D so first time you start the livecd You'll get a half-baked Unity-3d session (fully trasparent top panel and invisible side dock).. anyway you can easily logout from the session indicator and login in the fully working unity-2d  :Smile: 

Note.. xorg.conf is created automatically at bootup in order to adapt to different netbooks (it is done via emgd-xorg-conf tool).

now i need to upload this iso, 750mb.. any hint for free decent hosting w/o traffic restrictions ???

----------


## Ozone77

> Hi guys
> 
> now i need to upload this iso, 750mb.. any hint for free decent hosting w/o traffic restrictions ???


Thanks! That sounds great!!!
How about a torrent?

----------


## catslaugh

Weirder and weirder. I tried switching to gdm, and had a similar problem as with lightdm (though the screen wraparound point was different). I logged out, intending to shut down the display manager before running startx, and gdm came up cleanly. I logged in, and everything was fine. So I switched back to lightdm, and got the same behavior: the first login has screwed-up video, and everything is fine after the first logout.

Is there some cleanup routine executed by the X server on exit that is paving the way for everything to work properly when the display manager starts a new one?

----------


## jbernardo

> now i need to upload this iso, 750mb.. any hint for free decent hosting w/o traffic restrictions ???


I usually use multiupload, which then distributes to various services and itself. Multiupload doesn't have restrictions, some of the services it distributes to have restrictions for files over 1GB only.
Just register (if you want to later manage the files you've uploaded), upload and the file is available from a few mirrors.

----------


## lucazade

> I usually use multiupload, which then distributes to various services and itself. Multiupload doesn't have restrictions, some of the services it distributes to have restrictions for files over 1GB only.
> Just register (if you want to later manage the files you've uploaded), upload and the file is available from a few mirrors.


nice service.. uploading there.
4 hours left, damned upload bandwidth  :Smile:

----------


## PilotPaul

Anyone had any luck getting suspend/resume to work with Acer 751h + EMGD?  I can get mine to suspend but then no keyboard inputs seem to be recognised and so I can't get it to wake up again...

----------


## lucazade

> Anyone had any luck getting suspend/resume to work with Acer 751h + EMGD?  I can get mine to suspend but then no keyboard inputs seem to be recognised and so I can't get it to wake up again...


it is an issue with kernel 3.x.... if you use 2.6.38 you can suspend

----------


## lucazade

*Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric with EMGD drivers support out-of-the-box
*
http://www.multiupload.com/S5XQD23I54

First trial of doing a spinoff of Ubuntu with emgd on board, so things may be improved, I just need your feedbacks.

At the moment I've only tried it as livecd on a Acer AO751H, I haven't installed yet because I've already a working Oneiric and I should partition my hd again (i'll do it asap).

It should work for all netbooks with gma500 and already identified in emgd-xorg-conf package (most are already included, if your it is not let us know).

Notes and todo for possible next iso builds:
* unity-3d is not working good (invisibile top panel and sidebar), it is a known issue of emgd. We could purge directly from the cd. (Unity-2d instead is working good, just do a logout to use it once installed on hd)
* keyboard layout is EN because of xorg 1.9 downgrade needed by emgd. Once installed on hd switch your keyboard layout if different from EN (go to gnome control center -> keyboard layout -> add new language and purge old EN -> reboot and enjoy)
* xorg.conf (now really in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf) is autogenerated at distro startup if 10-emgd.conf file is not already present in the system. Worked good here, let me know if requires fixes.
* plymouth is disabled because conflicts with lightdm (removed init script, we can use also noplymouth kernel option)
* k/x/l/ubuntu iso on request.

ciao

----------


## jbernardo

> *Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric with EMGD drivers support out-of-the-box
> *
> http://www.multiupload.com/S5XQD23I54
> 
> First trial of doing a spinoff of Ubuntu with emgd on board, so things may be improved, I just need your feedbacks.
> 
> At the moment I've only tried it as livecd on a Acer AO751H, I haven't installed yet because I've already a working Oneiric and I should partition my hd again (i'll do it asap).
> 
> It should work for all netbooks with gma500 and already identified in emgd-xorg-conf package (most are already included, if your it is not let us know).
> ...


Thanks Luca!
I'll try this one, if it boots on my 1101HA I'll ask you for the kubuntu variant...  :Smile:

----------


## grege

@lucazade

Hi, I made a USB startup and booted my Dell Mini 12 and it failed.

Traceback (most recent call last):
   File "/bin/emgd-xorg-conf:, line 327, in <module>
     mkSubScreen(current_device[1]),
   File "/bin/emgd-xorg-conf", line 277, in mkSubScreen
    EndSubSection\n""" % (subsec[1], subsec[0])
IndexError: list index out of range

Which I think is the same error I got when I activated the PPA and tried to install the three packages.

Greg

----------


## stevensj

> *Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric with EMGD drivers support out-of-the-box
> *
> http://www.multiupload.com/S5XQD23I54
> 
> First trial of doing a spinoff of Ubuntu with emgd on board, so things may be improved, I just need your feedbacks.
> 
> ciao


Hi Luca,

I downloaded your .iso and installed it on a Dell Mini 10.  I didn't have a spare partition, so I installed to an 8 Gb SD card in the card reader slot.  Here are some observations:

- booting Installation USB worked, with error text about wifi driver appearing on the console.
- installation screen was correct resolution
- installation went smoothly, but seemed quite slow (~45 minutes)
- booting up gives blank purple screen, then blank black screen, then goes to login screen.  During that time, which is quite long, it seems like nothing is happening.
- on first login, I'm not sure if it defaulted to Unity2d or not.  The sidebar etc. were all visible, but there were no shadows.
- I logged out, then back into 2d mode.
- everything seems to work, but is  v e r y   s l o o o o w. 
- I think that it was faster running from the Installation USB than now.  There is a big delay between clicking on the dash and it opening.  Things like software updates take forever.  I don't know if this is due to running from the SD card.  How do you get a system monitor applet in Unity?
- The machine suspends, with a pulsing power LED, but will not come back to life.
- The brightness keys move the brightness level indicator, but the screen brightness stays the same.
- Installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and VLC.  In VLC, videos give sound but a black screen. Totem just hangs.
- General internet browsing and scrolling seem slick and smooth.
- Trying different resolutions of X-Men First Class Trailer: 720p is unwatchable, but 360p is reasonable.

Thank you for making this work.  In general, it seems pretty good, although I will wait a while before upgrading from 10.10 + psb on the main partition.

Are there any more tests / output that would be helpful?

Cheers
John

----------


## lucazade

> Hi Luca,
> 
> I downloaded your .iso and installed it on a Dell Mini 10.  I didn't have a spare partition, so I installed to an 8 Gb SD card in the card reader slot.  Here are some observations:
> 
> - booting Installation USB worked, with error text about wifi driver appearing on the console.
> - installation screen was correct resolution
> - installation went smoothly, but seemed quite slow (~45 minutes)
> - booting up gives blank purple screen, then blank black screen, then goes to login screen.  During that time, which is quite long, it seems like nothing is happening.
> - on first login, I'm not sure if it defaulted to Unity2d or not.  The sidebar etc. were all visible, but there were no shadows.
> ...


hi.. tnx for the feedback.
i need some logs to check if emgd is running properly.. could you paste these files on both livecd and installed oneiric?

/var/log/Xorg.0.log
/var/log/dmesg
/var/log/syslog
/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf

about your notes:
- wifi driver error is something related to your dell, no ideas because i don't see it on my acer.. paste the warning to understand better
- installation time seems a bit long, i've to check it locally
- suspend is broken because of kernel 3.0... difficult to fix, better to wait kernel 3.1
- brightness here is working good on acer, probably dell need some fix.. maybe someone here has some experience with it.
- video playback is normally slow.. we need to port mplayer-vaapi to oneiric to get hd playback
- unity-2d here is fast.. anyway let me check your logs i asked before

----------


## lucazade

> @lucazade
> 
> Hi, I made a USB startup and booted my Dell Mini 12 and it failed.
> 
> Traceback (most recent call last):
>    File "/bin/emgd-xorg-conf:, line 327, in <module>
>      mkSubScreen(current_device[1]),
>    File "/bin/emgd-xorg-conf", line 277, in mkSubScreen
>     EndSubSection\n""" % (subsec[1], subsec[0])
> ...


wot.. strange.. where do you get this? during bootup??
@thopiekar... any ideas?

----------


## jbernardo

I'm still out of luck with your live iso. Still fails with a kernel panic which scrolls out of the screen...  :Sad:  Time to try now the alternate install iso.

----------


## grege

> wot.. strange.. where do you get this? during bootup??
> @thopiekar... any ideas?


Hi Luca,

When I boot from the LiveCD that is the last thing before it hangs. I have Xunubtu 11.10 installed running psb-gfx, but tried using PPA on my installed Xubuntu - that is the same error that I get when I install emgd-xorg-conf and then run it (prior to installing psb_gfx).

The kernel module built and installed and I tried creating an xorg.conf using X -configure to sidestep the above issue but it did not work.

ps
It all worked fine with Xubuntu 11.04 and EMGD

----------


## ddumanis

Live CD runs, but upon running "Try Ubuntu," boots into the old (non-Unity) interface, really slow with lots of artifacts - and panels are missing. 

For this reason, haven't installed to HD yet. (I have an ASUS 1201HAB for what it's worth.)

11.04 with EMGD is working great. Thanks for all your work.

----------


## lucazade

> Live CD runs, but upon running "Try Ubuntu," boots into the old (non-Unity) interface, really slow with lots of artifacts - and panels are missing. 
> 
> For this reason, haven't installed to HD yet. (I have an ASUS 1201HAB for what it's worth.)
> 
> 11.04 with EMGD is working great. Thanks for all your work.


artifacts because you were running unity-3d in the live session and emgd doesn't support it, it is a known bug of drivers.
only unity-2d works properly, the same was in 11.04.

----------


## ddumanis

Makes sense, any way to try without installing but without Unity-3D? Or do you just have to go for it and install?

----------


## stevensj

> hi.. tnx for the feedback.
> i need some logs to check if emgd is running properly..
> 
> about your notes:
> - installation time seems a bit long, i've to check it locally
> - suspend is broken because of kernel 3.0... difficult to fix, better to wait kernel 3.1
> - unity-2d here is fast.. anyway let me check your logs i asked before


Hi Luca, here are the logs for the installed version.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log
http://paste.ubuntu.com/712403/
/var/log/dmesg
http://paste.ubuntu.com/712406/
/var/log/syslog
http://paste.ubuntu.com/712407/
/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf
http://paste.ubuntu.com/712409/

The main issue is the slowness.  Booting takes over a minute (35 seconds blank purple screen, 40 seconds black screen) to get to login.  Then it takes another few minutes for everything else to load e.g. network etc.  This might be a result of running from an SD card, but I thought that they were supposed to be really fast to access.   

Once everything is up and running then scrolling webpages and hiding/unhiding the dash are smooth and quick.

I also noticed that the webcam worked when it asked to take a picture during installation, as I could see myself in the image, but the picture that it took was a black screen.

Re: suspend.  Do you know how long it is until kernel 3.1?

Thanks again for all your help.

----------


## lucazade

> Hi Luca, here are the logs for the installed version.
> 
> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/712403/
> /var/log/dmesg
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/712406/
> /var/log/syslog
> http://paste.ubuntu.com/712407/
> /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf
> ...


logs are ok.. emgd is installed correctly and xorg configuration is ok.

now, i'm wondering why you get a so slow bootup.. here is about 30/40 sec on a normal hd to get full desktop.
i'm wondering if depends on this modified liveiso or some incompatibilities with ssd, i have to install it locally.

about 3.1 and suspend I don't know any date unfortunately.

----------


## thopiekar

hey Luca :Smile:  Should we add "noplymouth" to autoconfiguration?

Well as you can see in the error message there is a list with configuration for your device, which does not fit.

Use emgd-xorg-send to pastebin all info I need. Don't forget to visit the link and validate that the paste the script made is not spam. Finally post the link here, thanks!

PS: o.O! emgd-xorg-conf is also available on AUR? Didn't remember someone told me he wants to maintain it there..

----------


## thopiekar

btw. I think you use UCK for creating the livecd's.. You can remove Unity3D there by default while purging all unity packages except of unity-2d.

----------


## ddumanis

OK, took the plunge and installed the Oneiric remix CD... mostly works great but the text is a little "fuzzy" after doing updates. (It was clear in 11.04.) Maybe shouldn't have done the updates! Any way to fix?

Thanks again!
Dave

----------


## lucazade

> hey Luca Should we add "noplymouth" to autoconfiguration?
> 
> Well as you can see in the error message there is a list with configuration for your device, which does not fit.
> 
> Use emgd-xorg-send to pastebin all info I need. Don't forget to visit the link and validate that the paste the script made is not spam. Finally post the link here, thanks!
> 
> PS: o.O! emgd-xorg-conf is also available on AUR? Didn't remember someone told me he wants to maintain it there..


agree for noplymouth.. 

about this error:



```
Traceback (most recent call last):
File "/bin/emgd-xorg-conf:, line 327, in <module>
mkSubScreen(current_device[1]),
File "/bin/emgd-xorg-conf", line 277, in mkSubScreen
EndSubSection\n""" % (subsec[1], subsec[0])
IndexError: list index out of range
```

means Dell Mini 12 is not included in emgd-xorg-conf? In case Grege needs to send you data and infos?

and yes in next iso build i'll purge unity-3d

----------


## lucazade

> OK, took the plunge and installed the Oneiric remix CD... mostly works great but the text is a little "fuzzy" after doing updates. (It was clear in 11.04.) Maybe shouldn't have done the updates! Any way to fix?
> 
> Thanks again!
> Dave


ah great.. if you are referring to splash screen, now in oneiric with a fuzzy text, well it is something we can't fix at the moment.. there is a conflict between the splashscreen plymouth and the loginscreen lightdm.

----------


## thopiekar

well, it means that the device is available in emgd-xorg-conf, but it's lists are malformed. here it says that the 'list index is out range', means that the subsec list has no item at [1] or even [0]. A report would be very useful, thats why I created that script.

----------


## grege

> well, it means that the device is available in emgd-xorg-conf, but it's lists are malformed. here it says that the 'list index is out range', means that the subsec list has no item at [1] or even [0]. A report would be very useful, thats why I created that script.


Just tell me what you need. The script work Ok for 11.04.

EDIT: I did a clean install of Xubuntu 11.10 and reformatted HDD. It ran as VESA. I added the PPA and as expected everything worked up until the emgd-xorg-conf failed. I manually copy the old 10-emgd.conf from 11.04 into /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ and rebooted and it is now running fine with EMGD. So everything works with the Dell Mini 12, except the emgd-xorg-conf script.

I also disabled Plymouth, not absolutely sure it was necessary, but it did hang two times in a row, after removal it boots to LightDM.

----------


## thopiekar

just execute


```
emgd-xorg-send
```

in a terminal, visit the link, validate the paste there and post the link from the terminal after that here.

----------


## ddumanis

> ah great.. if you are referring to splash screen, now in oneiric with a fuzzy text, well it is something we can't fix at the moment.. there is a conflict between the splashscreen plymouth and the loginscreen lightdm.


No, sorry, not splash screen - I mean all text, all the time. There is just a fuzzy/vibrating look to the graphics. Not super dramatic but enough to make the Asus 1201HAB unusable. 

Also, I did a little more work and it is not dependent on doing updates - the fuzzy/vibrating look happens as soon as the live CD starts running, and is also present on the HD install of course.

For now, switching back to 11.04, which is working great with your fixes. Thanks again for these fixes.

----------


## grege

> just execute
> 
> 
> ```
> emgd-xorg-send
> ```
> 
> in a terminal, visit the link, validate the paste there and post the link from the terminal after that here.


Hi Thomas,

Where do I find emgd-xorg-send? I have looked through the PPAs and see mention of it, but not the script itself.

greg

----------


## grege

For Dell Mini 12 owners wanting to use Oneiric.

I installed a clean Xubuntu using the Alternate (character) install image. I tried a dist-upgrade and it did not work for me.
Sound was crackly, but fixed by editing /etc/pulse/default.pa and adding tsched=o to the line load-module module-udev-detect.

I added the EMGD 1.8 PPA and followed the instructions. The driver installed but emgd-xorg-conf failed and made a zero byte file called 10-emgd.conf in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/

I copied in the config from my 11.04 install and rebooted and it boots up and runs properly. I also disabled Plymouth.

The keyboard brightness keys are functional. emgdui does not run, but as the keyboard works that is no biggy. The touchpad is also working with scrolling and tap.

So to get it all working all you need to do is wait for a fix or manually add 10-emgd.conf  <<-- It has been fixed for the Mini 12 so all good now

If anyone wants the config I will paste the contents here so you can cut and paste.

cheers

Edit: I just tried to hibernate by changing settings and the closing lid. I re-opened lid and pressed power button and after about 15 secs I got the unlock screen dialog then back to where it was. So, it does resume from hibernate. Only a single test so I cannot yet know how reliable hibernate/resume is, but it did work.
Edit2: Cpu frequency scaling is also working properly.

----------


## serkho

I'm trying to use framebuffer on Vaio P39 with Natty now. I got the native resolution but stuck with backlight (keys are working but brightness does not change). 
Neither xbacklight nor writing into /sys/class/backlight/sony/brightness help.

Do the drivers support backlight at all? I did acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor with no luck too.

----------


## thopiekar

emgd-xorg-send is part of the emgd-xorg-conf branch and the emgd-xorg-conf package..

----------


## grege

> emgd-xorg-send is part of the emgd-xorg-conf branch and the emgd-xorg-conf package..


http://pastebin.com/VuwTy4rP

----------


## badook

is the wiki outdated? (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...oCardsPoulsbo/) 
Also I think a new thread should be started! This one still has the configuration of ubuntu 10.10 as the first post!
Anyway thank you for making my pc usable!!!   :Smile:

----------


## thopiekar

> http://pastebin.com/VuwTy4rP


That's something I can work with! Thanks!

----------


## thopiekar

Fixed as you can find here: https://code.launchpad.net/~gma500/+junk/emgd-xorg-conf

Changelog rev28:
fixed problem with a Dell device
added 2D switch
fixed DMI problem when dmesg is logrotated

You can now disable 3D and vaapi via:


```
sudo emgd-xorg-conf 2D
```

or check how it is generated via:


```
emgd-xorg-conf 2D
```

PS: the recipe build: https://code.launchpad.net/~gma500/+...pebuild/104919

----------


## rapiertg

Sorted all of my problems.

Sold my netbook to a Windows fanboy. Bought Acer AO722.

Just wanted to thank all of people that tried to make this harware usable.

----------


## PilotPaul

Must confess I've been tempted to give up on the 751h a few times - how does the 722 compare performance-wise?  Any issues running Ubuntu? Xmas is coming and maybe I can convince Mrs. PP to buy me a new Netbook (or at least get Santa to bring one! lol)!

Then again after all we've been through with this goddamned chipset it would feel like giving in...and I hate to give in!

Anybody know when EMGD 2.0 is out??

Cheers

----------


## thopiekar

> Must confess I've been tempted to give up on the 751h a few times - how does the 722 compare performance-wise?  Any issues running Ubuntu? Xmas is coming and maybe I can convince Mrs. PP to buy me a new Netbook (or at least get Santa to bring one! lol)!
> 
> Then again after all we've been through with this goddamned chipset it would feel like giving in...and I hate to give in!
> 
> Anybody know when EMGD 2.0 is out??
> 
> Cheers


Well, Tista could maybe help you with that.. he collected different xorg.conf's in the past, but not the DMI's afaik..

----------


## _Thoth_

For any linux newbies, like myself, I've found an excellent method that worked for me on my Habey BIS-6620I with US15W SCH chipset, GMA 500 + Atom Z510.  This is just to get Karmic working properly after two weeks of trying everything suggested in this and other forums.

http://www.fit-pc2.com/wiki/index.ph...ng_Ubuntu_9.10

Sorry for budging in, but thought it might help any frustrated newbies to this whole mess.

This community is just plain amazing at figuring stuff like this out.

----------


## bigfootnmd

> is the wiki outdated? (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...oCardsPoulsbo/) 
> Also I think a new thread should be started! This one still has the configuration of ubuntu 10.10 as the first post!
> Anyway thank you for making my pc usable!!!


YES this WIKI is outdated as I pointed out several pages ago.

----------


## thopiekar

> For any linux newbies, like myself, I've found an excellent method that worked for me on my Habey BIS-6620I with US15W SCH chipset, GMA 500 + Atom Z510.  This is just to get Karmic working properly after two weeks of trying everything suggested in this and other forums.
> 
> http://www.fit-pc2.com/wiki/index.ph...ng_Ubuntu_9.10
> 
> Sorry for budging in, but thought it might help any frustrated newbies to this whole mess.
> 
> This community is just plain amazing at figuring stuff like this out.


More interesting would be, if there would be a way to use the old psb-driver on oneiric.. I think I'll invest some time in it.

----------


## Dellmini1010

> *Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric with EMGD drivers support out-of-the-box
> *
> http://www.multiupload.com/S5XQD23I54
> 
> First trial of doing a spinoff of Ubuntu with emgd on board, so things may be improved, I just need your feedbacks.
> 
> At the moment I've only tried it as livecd on a Acer AO751H, I haven't installed yet because I've already a working Oneiric and I should partition my hd again (i'll do it asap).
> 
> It should work for all netbooks with gma500 and already identified in emgd-xorg-conf package (most are already included, if your it is not let us know).
> ...


I wanted to thank you Lucazade for your nice little ISO. I was able to install it on my Dell Inspiron mini 1010 and it is working great. ( once I set it to 2D mode  :Wink:  I did however have one item that I had a question on not sure who might know the answer to. It doesnt seem find the HDMI connection when I connect it to an external monitor. Any Ideas?

Thanks Again.

----------


## thopiekar

> I wanted to thank you Lucazade for your nice little ISO. I was able to install it on my Dell Inspiron mini 1010 and it is working great. ( once I set it to 2D mode  I did however have one item that I had a question on not sure who might know the answer to. It doesnt seem find the HDMI connection when I connect it to an external monitor. Any Ideas?
> 
> Thanks Again.


You need to modify /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf to use the HDMI output. EMGD can't detect hardware, that's why we use emgd-xorg-conf. Have you ever used the old psb-driver? was it working there?

----------


## ortunk

Hi,

After reading tons of pages and a lot of google searches I managed to install Ubuntu 11.10 to my Asus 1101HA Netbook with EMGD drivers.

1. boot from standard install cd in live mode (F6) with "poulsbo.asd=1 psb_gfx.asd=1" added to kernel string
2. select install ubuntu from livecd
3. boot selecting unity-2d and install updates
4. make unity-2d default interface

sudo sed -i 's/user-session=ubuntu/user-session=ubuntu-2d/g' /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf

5. perform emgd install and reboot

    sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/emgd-1.8
    sudo apt-get update
    sudo apt-get install xorg-emgd emgd-dkms
    sudo emgd-xorg-conf

6. still won't boot so blacklist other modules and disable plymouth

    sudo echo "# EMGD" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
    sudo echo "blacklist psb_gfx" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
    sudo echo "blacklist poulsbo" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
    sudo echo "emgd" >> /etc/modules
    sudo mv /etc/init/plymouth.conf /etc/init/plymouth.conf.disabled

now it works, sort of, here are my problems:

1. LibreOffice is way too slow, especially Calc
2. Playing videos from youtube, etc.. is impossible, sound sync is lost immediately
3. General performance of the system is kind-of slow, but within expected netbook range (I used have an older AspireOne, and it was a little better than 1101HA after the RAM upgrade)

Open to any suggestions on these matters....

Ciao guys and thanks for all the work on emgd drivers...

ortunk

----------


## thopiekar

> Hi,
> 
> After reading tons of pages and a lot of google searches I managed to install Ubuntu 11.10 to my Asus 1101HA Netbook with EMGD drivers.
> 
> 1. boot from standard install cd in live mode (F6) with "poulsbo.asd=1 psb_gfx.asd=1" added to kernel string
> 2. select install ubuntu from livecd
> 3. boot selecting unity-2d and install updates
> 4. make unity-2d default interface
> 
> ...


emgd-support-autoconfiguration package will do the configuration for you..

Has nobody problems like me running the plasma desktop (KDE)?

PS: You'll find emgd-support* here: https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd-fix

----------


## Ludalex

> Hi,
> 
> After reading tons of pages and a lot of google searches I managed to install Ubuntu 11.10 to my Asus 1101HA Netbook with EMGD drivers.
> 
> 1. boot from standard install cd in live mode (F6) with 
> 
> [......]


 Why did you install 1.8 and not "fix" drivers? They seem more updated.

----------


## Dellmini1010

> You need to modify /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf to use the HDMI output. EMGD can't detect hardware, that's why we use emgd-xorg-conf. Have you ever used the old psb-driver? was it working there?


Thank you for your reply thopiekar. The answer to both your questions is no. I am quite new to the Ubuntu/linux thing and my first install on the mini 1010 was the ubuntu netbook 10.10. I don't know that I ever got the system to display correctly in the first place. I know that the video didn't run smooth and the webcam didn't work right. Now both are working. I bought a new drive recently and thought I would try a fresh install to see if I could get it running better. After looking everywhere to find a solution for the video I found this thread. As I said I am still new to the Ubuntu experience, and any help pointing me in the right direction would be great appreciated.  :Smile: 

Since this is a fresh install from the LiveCD that Lucazade posted, looking at the 10-emgd.conf file i can see alot of information. Do I need to run something to find my systems specific setup or is the file I am looking at, the one that was setup from the livecd install?

Thanks for the help.

----------


## scubajeff

Successfully upgrade my 10.10 to 11.10 using lucazade's livecd, mine is a sony vaio x, installation script can't generate correct emgd.conf, so i use one from http://paste.ubuntu.com/612551/

Anyway, thank you very much!

----------


## jbernardo

> Hi,
> 
> After reading tons of pages and a lot of google searches I managed to install Ubuntu 11.10 to my Asus 1101HA Netbook with EMGD drivers.
> 
> 1. boot from standard install cd in live mode (F6) with "poulsbo.asd=1 psb_gfx.asd=1" added to kernel string
> 2. select install ubuntu from livecd
> 3. boot selecting unity-2d and install updates
> 4. make unity-2d default interface
> 
> ...


I also have a 1101HA and have been unable to boot any oneiric live CD, so I wonder what is different between our eeepcs. What  BIOS rom version you have? How  much ram? I've tried with the original 1GB and my current 2GB and it hangs the same way.

----------


## grege

> I also have a 1101HA and have been unable to boot any oneiric live CD, so I wonder what is different between our eeepcs. What  BIOS rom version you have? How  much ram? I've tried with the original 1GB and my current 2GB and it hangs the same way.


If it does not bother you to wipe the hard drive, try to install from an alternate install CD. Being text based it should at least give you a working VESA system. Then add the PPA and install the drivers.

I used Xubuntu on my Dell Mini 12 and I am pretty happy with the final result. Xubuntu is reasonably snappy for such a low powered system and I find it way more responsive than the XP that was installed when I bought it.

good luck

----------


## ortunk

> I also have a 1101HA and have been unable to boot any oneiric live CD, so I wonder what is different between our eeepcs. What  BIOS rom version you have? How  much ram? I've tried with the original 1GB and my current 2GB and it hangs the same way.


Alternate install CD fails at some point for my Asus 1101HA, complaining about mising xorg-drivers-ati package during pkgsel. And the system is left half-setup, take a while to fix it, a lot of packages have to be installed and configured.

Boot with the regular 32bit installer, but select livecd mode and edit the kernel configuration adding "psb_gfx=asd.1 poulsbo.asd=1" before booting into LiveCD mode.

After you have installed  Ubuntu 11.10 a good trick to make it boot is select recovery mode and then hit resume, this way plymouth is not run and you can boot succesfully into the login screen.

I don't have particulars of the 1101HA with me right now, but it was a 2GB version, and I did not upgrade the BIOS. PN is 1101HA-WHI010S it was a 1GB that was upgraded to 2GB (as bought, second hand).

----------


## txutxifel

> emgd-support-autoconfiguration package will do the configuration for you..
> 
> Has nobody problems like me running the plasma desktop (KDE)?
> 
> PS: You'll find emgd-support* here: https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd-fix



Hi, I have upgraded my 1101HA since kubuntu 11.04. Kde works ok, but without Opengl (only xrender). 

i had problem with emgd-suppor-autoconfiration pachage- I had a code error while i was installing it. I think that it was because i fixes kubuntu manually.

Only I had a problem with pulseaudio, because sound was choked.  If anyone had problems I fixed it editing etc/pulse/default.pa and replacing this line:
load-module module-udev-detect 
load-module module-udev-detect tsched=0ç

Thanks

----------


## jbernardo

> Alternate install CD fails at some point for my Asus 1101HA, complaining about mising xorg-drivers-ati package during pkgsel. And the system is left half-setup, take a while to fix it, a lot of packages have to be installed and configured.
> 
> Boot with the regular 32bit installer, but select livecd mode and edit the kernel configuration adding "psb_gfx=asd.1 poulsbo.asd=1" before booting into LiveCD mode.
> 
> After you have installed  Ubuntu 11.10 a good trick to make it boot is select recovery mode and then hit resume, this way plymouth is not run and you can boot succesfully into the login screen.
> 
> I don't have particulars of the 1101HA with me right now, but it was a 2GB version, and I did not upgrade the BIOS. PN is 1101HA-WHI010S it was a 1GB that was upgraded to 2GB (as bought, second hand).


Well, it is booting from the live live CD that hangs for me. I am ready to try the alternate cd, and will probably try older BIOS versions, as you never updated yours.

----------


## prankster_mk

> Successfully upgrade my 10.10 to 11.10 using lucazade's livecd, mine is a sony vaio x, installation script can't generate correct emgd.conf, so i use one from http://paste.ubuntu.com/612551/
> 
> Anyway, thank you very much!


@ scubajeff

Hi Scubajeff,
I also have a Sony Vaio X, could you suggest me which version is better for it? Now I am running 10.04 cause it is a LTS, I am not interested in 3d effects etc, but I'd like to know the best solution for video playing.
Thank u a lot!!!

----------


## thopiekar

> Successfully upgrade my 10.10 to 11.10 using lucazade's livecd, mine is a sony vaio x, installation script can't generate correct emgd.conf, so i use one from http://paste.ubuntu.com/612551/
> 
> Anyway, thank you very much!


check if emgd-xorg-send is installed and create a paste with it.. I would like to add your device to our emgd-xorg-conf script!

if emgd-xorg-conf is not installed try it with:


```
dmesg | grep DMI | pastebinit
```

----------


## clatclat

Hi,
I have an Asus 1101HA. After trying Ubuntu 11.10 (installation worked after disabling the poulsbo and psb drivers), I found it too slow for this netbook. Now I'm using Lubuntu 11.10, it booted and installed without any tricks with the vesa driver. I then added the emgd-fix repository as described on Launchpad, run a couple of updates with Synaptic and some reboots and voilà, now the dusplay is ok and the emgd utilities work properly. BTW, sound and Youtube worked out of the box after installing the flash plugin, while with Ubuntu sound was not working properly.
However, me too need to enable an external VGA monitor, and can't manage to properly modify /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf.
I added the following to the Device section:

Option "Monitor Layout" "CRT, LFP"
Option "Clone" "true"
Option "DevicePresence" "true"

Now if the netbook boots with the external monitor connected, as X starts the external monitor works and the LCD doesn't. As the login prompt appears, the external monitor disconnects, the LCD lights up againg, and I've found no way to have the external monitor working again. Grandr only lets me select a single display anyway. Can anybody help me?

----------


## grege

@thopiekar

Just for info emgd-xorg-send was never installed on my system using the emgd-1.8 PPA.

I eventually went to the PPA page, then "Show Package Details", then expanded the entry for emgd-xorg-conf ... oneiric. Then I downloaded the tar.gz file and extracted the emgd-xorg-send.py script and marked it as executable then ran it.

I have no idea why it did not get installed by the deb file. 

Maybe a link on the PPA page direct to a copy of the script would make it simpler?

cheers

----------


## bigfootnmd

SOLVED

I logged out and chose the unity 2d and logged back in.

Also, compliments to Lucazade.  My display is nice and bright (much brighter than using the default vesa driver)

Hello,

I just loaded the livecd.iso image by Lucazade on my A0751.
Of course there were  updates to load after the first reboot.
Now after applying those updates and rebooting Ubuntu loads up fine except the Unity menu is no longer visible.  Mind you it is there and I can click where I think things are but I just can't see it.  
Likewise all icons across the top bar are not visible (but still there).  So, what do I do now?

How do I get things on top bar back where I can see them?
Can I install another desktop since I really don't like Unity?
HELP!

----------


## scubajeff

> check if emgd-xorg-send is installed and create a paste with it.. I would like to add your device to our emgd-xorg-conf script!
> 
> if emgd-xorg-conf is not installed try it with:
> 
> 
> ```
> dmesg | grep DMI | pastebinit
> ```


emgd-xorg-send is not installed. i have paste the dmesg result to http://paste.ubuntu.com/717486/ . hope it would help.

besides, can your scripts automatically blacklist pouslbo and insert emgdbl into initramfs so that the backlight key can be handled correctly?

----------


## scubajeff

> @ scubajeff
> 
> Hi Scubajeff,
> I also have a Sony Vaio X, could you suggest me which version is better for it? Now I am running 10.04 cause it is a LTS, I am not interested in 3d effects etc, but I'd like to know the best solution for video playing.
> Thank u a lot!!!


Hi prankster_mk,
i would say the livecd in this thread is the best version for sony x. unity 2d running on top of emgd is fast! i can confirm that it's faster than the psb driver in 10.04 or 10.10. video playing speed is decent. but mind you, no vaapi support yet.

----------


## prankster_mk

> Hi prankster_mk,
> i would say the livecd in this thread is the best version for sony x. unity 2d running on top of emgd is fast! i can confirm that it's faster than the psb driver in 10.04 or 10.10. video playing speed is decent. but mind you, no vaapi support yet.


Thanks a lot!
No vaapi means no hd video playing, right???
Thank you again and thanks to all the ones who are doing their best to make this chipset work!

----------


## snake_kaa

Hi I'm Denis and new here, sorry if I flood here...

Sorry for my poor English.  :d'oh!: 

I've got installed Oneiric on my Nokia Booklet 3G it based on US15W too.. 

I've get emgd runnable and can use Gnome 3 in fallback mode. 

But normal Gnome3 isn't usable, after login on the Gnome-Shell restart my X Server and I get new login screen.

Have anyone experience with Nokia Booklet 3G or other tipps/trick?

Thx

Greez.

----------


## SteffenBNielsen

I have a 1101HA and everything seems to work fine when using the iso that came with emgd. The only problem I have is that my netbook wont powerdown properly. It seems that the screen gets turned off, but that some power remains in the system.

----------


## grege

> Hi I'm Denis and new here, sorry if I flood here...
> 
> Sorry for my poor English. 
> 
> I've got installed Oneiric on my Nokia Booklet 3G it based on US15W too.. 
> 
> I've get emgd runnable and can use Gnome 3 in fallback mode. 
> 
> But normal Gnome3 isn't usable, after login on the Gnome-Shell restart my X Server and I get new login screen.
> ...


Hi Denis, I think that Gnome 3 will never work with EMGD, just like Unity 3D. I might be wrong, but Gnome 3 needs a large amount of graphics power.

In fallback mode just remember to hold down alt while right clicking the top toolbar, and then you can make it almost the same as Gnome 2.

 :Smile:

----------


## simplygades

> Thanks a lot!
> No vaapi means no hd video playing, right???
> Thank you again and thanks to all the ones who are doing their best to make this chipset work!


"Just tried to install libx264-106 dependency in Oneiric from the Natty repositories, and mplayer from gma500 ppa on top of this, and worked! So if anyone needs a workaround till everything is settled..."

Mplayer works via the command line:

mplayer -vo vaapi -va vaapi /"link_to_movie

----------


## rapiertg

> Must confess I've been tempted to give up on the 751h a few times - how does the 722 compare performance-wise?  Any issues running Ubuntu?


Sorry im writing so late but got it yesterday. There is only one issue with LAN, easily fixable within bios settings, not big deal.
I am amazed with its performance. It offers much more then i really need. Today i tried to play few 3d games and i found no issues.

And something related to topic:
In 3.2 kernel staging area poulsbo driver got some patches, with suspend/hibernate fix too. Here is list of all patches:
https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/10/25/184

----------


## thopiekar

> "Just tried to install libx264-106 dependency in Oneiric from the Natty repositories, and mplayer from gma500 ppa on top of this, and worked! So if anyone needs a workaround till everything is settled..."
> 
> Mplayer works via the command line:
> 
> mplayer -vo vaapi -va vaapi /"link_to_movie


I would use in your case these two PPA's:
https://launchpad.net/~motumedia/+archive/mplayer-daily
https://launchpad.net/~motumedia/+archive/libav-daily

Luca just copied the mplayer package from the mplayer-daily ppa, but forgot to copy the libav source package, too.

----------


## mattrope

> I would use in your case these two PPA's:
> https://launchpad.net/~motumedia/+archive/mplayer-daily
> https://launchpad.net/~motumedia/+archive/libav-daily
> 
> Luca just copied the mplayer package from the mplayer-daily ppa, but forgot to copy the libav source package, too.


That appears to just be an upstream snapshot of mplayer (which does not support libva).  If you want hardware acceleration, you need to make sure you run a copy of mplayer with libva support patched in.

Don't confuse lib*va* (which provides hardware acceleration) with lib*av* (which is an unrelated codec library).

----------


## thopiekar

> That appears to just be an upstream snapshot of mplayer (which does not support libva).  If you want hardware acceleration, you need to make sure you run a copy of mplayer with libva support patched in.
> 
> Don't confuse lib*va* (which provides hardware acceleration) with lib*av* (which is an unrelated codec library).


haven't checked that.. mplayer with vaapi support is in gitorious.org but can't make it work and build against new libs in Oneiric :/
But I found a german wiki page explaining how to build gnash (flashplayer) with vaapi http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gnash

----------


## snake_kaa

> Hi Denis, I think that Gnome 3 will never work with EMGD, just like Unity 3D. I might be wrong, but Gnome 3 needs a large amount of graphics power.
> 
> In fallback mode just remember to hold down alt while right clicking the top toolbar, and then you can make it almost the same as Gnome 2.


Hi grege, thx.

hm I don't now, whether Gnome need more power. 

EMGD driver has about 350 fps in glxgears...

I'vet get one Gnome Error, but cann't take this.

----------


## lucazade

> I would use in your case these two PPA's:
> https://launchpad.net/~motumedia/+archive/mplayer-daily
> https://launchpad.net/~motumedia/+archive/libav-daily
> 
> Luca just copied the mplayer package from the mplayer-daily ppa, but forgot to copy the libav source package, too.


Unfortunately are not good, I confused av and va last time as well  :Smile: 
Simplygades seems to have to solved the issue using old natty libx264-106 dependency, maybe we just need to change deps and rebuild.

----------


## lucazade

> haven't checked that.. mplayer with vaapi support is in gitorious.org but can't make it work and build against new libs in Oneiric :/
> But I found a german wiki page explaining how to build gnash (flashplayer) with vaapi http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gnash


I tried to build gnash-vaapi in the past but without success :/

----------


## lucazade

> Hi grege, thx.
> 
> hm I don't now, whether Gnome need more power. 
> 
> EMGD driver has about 350 fps in glxgears...
> 
> I'vet get one Gnome Error, but cann't take this.


It is a matter of opengl extensions provided by emgd and unity/gnomeshell requirements not about fps.

----------


## snake_kaa

> It is a matter of opengl extensions provided by emgd and unity/gnomeshell requirements not about fps.


Hi,
ah ok, i have false understood :-/
is 3D-support in psb-drivers better, not for games of course  :Wink: . just as knowledge?

----------


## grege

> Hi,
> ah ok, i have false understood :-/
> is 3D-support in psb-drivers better, not for games of course . just as knowledge?


Hi

The original poulsbo driver is frozen in time. It does not work with new distributions with newer versions of Xorg. The only way to a working system on a modern version of Ubuntu or any other distro is to use EMGD. 

EMGD only works because of the work and genius of thopiekar,lucazade, tista and the other members of the GMA500 team.

There is a new open source driver - psb-gfx. It has been accepted into the 3.1 kernel (I think) and does provide good 2d acceleration and mode setting. It does not yet provide video acceleration. I hope psb-gfx may one day support Gallium3D, but a lot of work will have to happen before it works. The big advantage of psb-gfx is that it will be a simple auto install and work with latest versions of the X stack.

This page needs updating for Oneiric but it doees summerise all the options.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo

I hope that answers the question. It is a matter of what works, not which is fastest.

 :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

@Thopiekar

What the hell was the last update about ?
It totally broken my installation  :Sad: 

Now I have a wrong 10-emgd.conf for a SonyVaio while I still have an Acer, so monitor settings are no good.
But this seems not the only problem because also restoring an old 10-emgd.conf I still get  a colorful and broken X display. ARG!

this is my DMI:
paste.ubuntu.com/720420

this is the wrong 10-emgd.conf installed with latest updates:
paste.ubuntu.com/720418

this is an old one with correct info:
paste.ubuntu.com/720419

Anyway 10-emgd.conf doesn't seems the only wrong thing... what else was changed?


################

EDIT:

http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gma500/...ort/revision/9

there is a typo:
it is called 'poulsbo'
anyway why blacklisting? I use it for brightness support.

##############

EDIT2:

fixing manually 10-emgd.conf with the old working and removing the typoed pouslbo in blacklist
I get back my netbook.. we need to do these things not in the stable ppa

----------


## snake_kaa

> Hi
> 
> The original poulsbo driver is frozen in time. It does not work with new distributions with newer versions of Xorg. The only way to a working system on a modern version of Ubuntu or any other distro is to use EMGD. 
> 
> EMGD only works because of the work and genius of thopiekar,lucazade, tista and the other members of the GMA500 team.
> 
> There is a new open source driver - psb-gfx. It has been accepted into the 3.1 kernel (I think) and does provide good 2d acceleration and mode setting. It does not yet provide video acceleration. I hope psb-gfx may one day support Gallium3D, but a lot of work will have to happen before it works. The big advantage of psb-gfx is that it will be a simple auto install and work with latest versions of the X stack.
> 
> This page needs updating for Oneiric but it doees summerise all the options.
> ...


yop, y've right here.

Intel support for poulsbo in linux is horrible... :-/

I've tried to compile/run emgd on debian sid, but without any results... Ubuntu has much more funs and communty support is great.  :Smile:  [and installation of drivers is very simple. ]  :Wink: 

Yet I'm a happy that's my Nokia running on Linux and I can watch videos, not just slideshows...  :Wink: 

Thx a lot!

----------


## thopiekar

> @Thopiekar
> 
> What the hell was the last update about ?
> It totally broken my installation 
> 
> Now I have a wrong 10-emgd.conf for a SonyVaio while I still have an Acer, so monitor settings are no good.
> But this seems not the only problem because also restoring an old 10-emgd.conf I still get  a colorful and broken X display. ARG!
> 
> this is my DMI:
> ...


I blacklisted it because I wanted to test it. Well, I think I'll remove it then again. I remember someone told me to blacklist it also and I decided to give it a try.
* fixed http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gma500/...rt/revision/10

Now about emgd-xorg-conf: Sounds like I forgot to unset the hardcoding of the dmi which I set for testing purposes.
* fixed http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gma500/...nf/revision/30

----------


## thopiekar

> yop, y've right here.
> 
> Intel support for poulsbo in linux is horrible... :-/
> 
> I've tried to compile/run emgd on debian sid, but without any results... Ubuntu has much more funs and communty support is great.  [and installation of drivers is very simple. ] 
> 
> Yet I'm a happy that's my Nokia running on Linux and I can watch videos, not just slideshows... 
> 
> Thx a lot!


thank you, too  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> I blacklisted it because I wanted to test it. Well, I think I'll remove it then again. I remember someone told me to blacklist it also and I decided to give it a try.
> * fixed http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gma500/...rt/revision/10
> 
> Now about emgd-xorg-conf: Sounds like I forgot to unset the hardcoding of the dmi which I set for testing purposes.
> * fixed http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gma500/...nf/revision/30


Thanks a lot Thomas  :Smile:

----------


## somesayinice

> Natty + emgd = libva died!
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> $ vainfo
> libva: libva version 0.31.1
> libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
> libva: Trying to open /usr/lib/dri/emgd_drv_video.so
> ...


I had the same problem and it was killing me until I did this:

Added LIBVA_DRIVER_NAME="fglrx"to /etc/environment file
Added export LIBVA_DRIVER_NAME="fglrx" to ~/.bashrc

Don't know the right video driver for the GMA 500 but I suspect that substitution will help.  Works with smplayer as well.

I followed http://www.serkey.com/ubuntu-mplayer...ms-bftahn.html to https://bugs.launchpad.net/libva/+bug/800022 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...66/comments/22 to get this info.  Hope this helps anyone out there.

----------


## thopiekar

I suggest it is driver related again. Surely there are up-to-date drivers which are officially supported by Canonical, but the libva library seems to be to new for all.
In our case especially for EMGD.

Well, just a suggestion - maybe you can find a solution  :Smile:

----------


## knopper1

Hi there,

Is there a way to get the VGA port working in "clone display" mode with emgd 1.8.0.2032 without having to restart xorg after attaching an additional monitor?

The VGA relevant part of the "Driver" section in my xorg.conf is currently:



```
    Option     "PortDrivers" "svdo lvds"
    Option     "ALL/1/name" "lvds-display"
    Option     "ALL/1/General/VideoRAM" "131072"
    Option     "ALL/1/General/PortOrder" "42000"
    Option     "ALL/1/General/DisplayConfig" "2" # 2 = Clone
    Option     "ALL/1/General/DisplayDetect" "0"
    Option     "ALL/1/General/Accel" "1"
    Option     "ALL/1/General/CloneWidth" "1024"
    Option     "ALL/1/General/CloneHeight" "768"
    Option     "ALL/1/General/CloneRefresh" "60"
    Option     "ALL/1/Port/2/General/name" "VGA"
    Option     "ALL/1/Port/2/General/Edid" "0"
    Option     "ALL/1/Port/2/General/EdidAvail" "1"
    Option     "ALL/1/Port/2/General/EdidNotAvail" "7"
```

which works well only if a monitor or projector is already presend on xorgs start, but there seems to be no way to make emgdgui aware of a monitor plugged in at a later time.

xrandr only shows a "default" output, but no separate listing of LVDS and VGA.

Regards
-Klaus

----------


## mattrope

> Hi there,
> 
> Is there a way to get the VGA port working in "clone display" mode with emgd 1.8.0.2032 without having to restart xorg after attaching an additional monitor?


Unfortunately, no.  EMGD is specifically designed for "embedded" use cases (in-car systems, kiosks, point-of-sale devices, etc.) where display configurations are known statically and never change (i.e., external monitors don't get hotplugged at runtime).    The internal design of EMGD is quite different from "normal" graphics drivers because it has to address a lot of special needs of the embedded world which aren't a concern in mobile and desktop system.  For example, many/most of the systems that EMGD targets don't have traditional video bios or firmware which can store configuration information like panel settings...this is why EMGD requires detailed panel configuration for non-EDID monitors whereas a typical netbook driver could simply query this information from the netbook's vbios and not require any special configuration on the part of the end user.  Unfortunately, these design decisions (which make EMGD ideal for its target environments) also make it much less user-friendly for typical desktop or mobile usage.

There are other divisions at Intel that focus on graphics drivers intended for netbook/mobile customers, and I know they did develop drivers for the GMA500 chipset at one time that included the types of features you'd expect to find on a netbook (hotpluggable displays and such), but I'm not sure what the current status of those drivers are or if they're still being actively developed.

----------


## knopper1

> Unfortunately, no.  EMGD is specifically designed for "embedded" use cases (in-car systems, kiosks, point-of-sale devices, etc.) where display configurations are known statically and never change (i.e., external monitors don't get hotplugged at runtime).    The internal design of EMGD is quite different from "normal" graphics drivers because it has to address a lot of special needs of the embedded world which aren't a concern in mobile and desktop system.  For example, many/most of the systems that EMGD targets don't have traditional video bios or firmware which can store configuration information like panel settings...this is why EMGD requires detailed panel configuration for non-EDID monitors whereas a typical netbook driver could simply query this information from the netbook's vbios and not require any special configuration on the part of the end user.  Unfortunately, these design decisions (which make EMGD ideal for its target environments) also make it much less user-friendly for typical desktop or mobile usage.
> 
> There are other divisions at Intel that focus on graphics drivers intended for netbook/mobile customers, and I know they did develop drivers for the GMA500 chipset at one time that included the types of features you'd expect to find on a netbook (hotpluggable displays and such), but I'm not sure what the current status of those drivers are or if they're still being actively developed.


I thought so, but maybe there is a way to just permanently activate the VGA port even if there is NO monitor attached? I mean, if I start xorg with VGA connected, the port is active and stays active, and I can even change monitors without a problem. It is just annoying that I have to connect a monitor before starting X for being able to do presentations without leaving my X session.

Neither the "ALL/1/General/DisplayDetect" nor the "ALL/1/Port/2/General/Edid*" can just set the VGA output to "active" when there is no monitor detected, so I thought I may have just missed a variable that says "VGA is always ON".

Knowing that most projectors accept 1024x768@60Hz, couldn't I set up a  default non-EDID VGA monitor that will be just active even if there is no real monitor attached?

Regards
-Klaus

----------


## bodhi.zazen

Just a little FYI:

The staging (testing / experimental) driver in the kernel (psb-gfx) is looking good.

It requires you to rebuild your kernel but I am getting native resolution and for my purposes acceptable performance.

screenshot

To use the psb-gfx , compile your kernel, when you configure your kernel build (make menuconfig) first enable the staging drivers, then you will see the gma500 within the options (the option is hidden until you enable staging). Also build framebuffer (should be enabled by default).

In xorg.conf use the 'fbdev' driver.

----------


## lucazade

> Just a little FYI:
> 
> The staging (testing / experimental) driver in the kernel (psb-gfx) is looking good.
> 
> It requires you to rebuild your kernel but I am getting native resolution and for my purposes acceptable performance.
> 
> screenshot
> 
> To use the psb-gfx , compile your kernel, when you configure your kernel build (make menuconfig) first enable the staging drivers, then you will see the gma500 within the options (the option is hidden until you enable staging). Also build framebuffer (should be enabled by default).
> ...


Thanks for heads up bodhi.zazen!
Phoronix says that psb-gfx is moving out of staging and will probably included in stable tree of kernel.
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...tem&px=MTAxMTA

----------


## gamx

I need your advice. I have a Sony Vaio P. In Ubuntu 11.04 I used the emgd driver and it worked more or less (it was slow, though). When I upgraded to 11.10 the system did not boot so I had to reinstall everthing from scratch (by the way, only the alternate disk works... in case somebody faces the same problem). Now it is up and running but of course I do not have 3D effects.
I only want to use the netbook to surf the web and watch movies. What is the best option for 11.10? the driver that comes with ubuntu, the new psb_gfx that you mention in this thread, or emgd-1.8?
Thanks for the advice,

Gamx

----------


## gamx

By the way. Is anybody having problems with sound in 11.10 and gma500?

----------


## txutxifel

> By the way. Is anybody having problems with sound in 11.10 and gma500?



Yes, I have problems with sound , it was choked. If anyone had problems I fixed it editing etc/pulse/default.pa and replacing this line:
load-module module-udev-detect
load-module module-udev-detect tsched=0

I hope it could help u

thank for your job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gamx

That did the trick! Thanks.
Now I move to the next problem: I have installed emgd-1.8 and now I have problems with plymouth (I guess). When it boots up it freezes, except if in the meantime I go to terminal 1. In that case, it finishes the boot process and lightdm shows up.
I have checked and the kernel option noplymouth is in grub so I do not know what is going on...

----------


## PilotPaul

> That did the trick! Thanks.
> Now I move to the next problem: I have installed emgd-1.8 and now I have problems with plymouth (I guess). When it boots up it freezes, except if in the meantime I go to terminal 1. In that case, it finishes the boot process and lightdm shows up.
> I have checked and the kernel option noplymouth is in grub so I do not know what is going on...


You need to disable Plymouth by renaming /etc/init/plymouth.conf to something else (such as plymouth.conf.disabled)

----------


## borghal

I'm using 11.04 Xubuntu on my Vaio P with EMDG and I've got decent perfomance but neither backlight keys nor suspend work. I'm really missing the possibility to suspend. Is it working on 11.10 for you guys?

----------


## gamx

Nop. Suspend and backlight do not work in 11.10 with the Vaio P. 
Regarding the plymouth issue I renamed the script as mentioned in a previous post and I still get the problem: a graphic splash screen but the netbook eventually freezes.

----------


## stevensj

Hi,

I've been trying to find the best options for my Dell Mini 10.

Lucazade's modified install CD worked, and installed but things seemed very slow, especially the installation and booting (over 1 minute).

Now I wanted to try fbdev.  I installed from the alternate CD, and the got Ubuntu 2D running with wrong resolution and ugly icons, but it was reasonably quick and snappy with animated loading and shutting down sequences.  I then followed the instructions linked from the wiki for changing resolution and installing fbdev.

Now when it boots, I get a blank screen until the login screen.  The login screen has been stretched diagonally until the mouse pointer is a 3cm white streak.  If I log in, then the desktop is the same.  Dropping to a terminal with ctrl-alt-F1 gives a terminal with the correct resolution.  If I shutdown from terminal, then I get the animated shutting down display at the correct resolution.

Is there any obvious thing that I can do to fix it?  Things seemed to be running quickly, so this driver seemed to be a good option.  Here are some logs:

Xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/730470
DMI details: http://paste.ubuntu.com/730457
/var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/730466
/var/log/dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/730467
/var/log/syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/730469

----------


## Noma

stevensj, have a look https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer

----------


## Noma

> stevensj, have a look https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer


Possible reason wrong framebuffer mode, maybe? Try sudo hwinfo --framebuffer for supported modes.
Cheers

----------


## stevensj

> Possible reason wrong framebuffer mode, maybe? Try sudo hwinfo --framebuffer for supported modes.
> Cheers


Thanks Noma,  I think that this may be along the right lines, but I haven't solved it yet.

First I tried disabling the framebuffer temporarily via GRUB using the instructions on the wiki.  The system booted showing a flashing cursor, then a black screen, but the login was a mess of coloured blocks, each about the size a letter on the console.  It looked like a broken ZX Spectrum.

Next, I used hwinfo to see the supported modes.  The highest value was 1366x748x24 (0x031b).  I updated all the files in the fbdev instructions to reflect this.  The system booted via a flashing cursor, then a black screen, then the login screen.  However, the resolution was only 640x480.  Have a missed a file somewhere to get the correct resolution?

Some logs:
dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/730820
/var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/730809
/var/log/syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/730811
/etc/X11/xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/730812
/etc/modules: http://paste.ubuntu.com/730825
/etc/default/grub: http://paste.ubuntu.com/730827
/etc/grub.d/01_915resolution: http://paste.ubuntu.com/730828

Cheers
John

----------


## Noma

> Thanks Noma,  I think that this may be along the right lines, but I haven't solved it yet.
> 
> First I tried disabling the framebuffer temporarily via GRUB using the instructions on the wiki.  The system booted showing a flashing cursor, then a black screen, but the login was a mess of coloured blocks, each about the size a letter on the console.  It looked like a broken ZX Spectrum.
> 
> Next, I used hwinfo to see the supported modes.  The highest value was 1366x748x24 (0x031b).  I updated all the files in the fbdev instructions to reflect this.  The system booted via a flashing cursor, then a black screen, then the login screen.  However, the resolution was only 640x480.  Have a missed a file somewhere to get the correct resolution?
> 
> Some logs:
> dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/730820
> /var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/730809
> ...


Hi, John! Can you show your lsmod?

----------


## thopiekar

Well, as luca's live iso got all emgd-support* packages, I made for us, preinstalled you will need to remove them by:



```
sudo apt-get purge emgd-support*
```

also use a packagemanager like synaptic or muon to remove the rest of the packages called "emgd*"

This will revert all changes to a "emgd"-clean system..

Removing emgd-support-autoconfiguration for example will just remove the configuration files for Grub, Xorg and kernel modules.

See yaa

----------


## stevensj

> Hi, John! Can you show your lsmod?


Hi Noma, 

lsmod: http://paste.ubuntu.com/731814

Thanks!!!

----------


## dalars27

Hi,

so far I'm a Ubuntu noob - so I've been reading a lot in this thread. I installed 11.04 on my Vaio X some time ago and was never really satisfied with its video performence because of the VESA driver. 

I decided to go for the EMGD today. I did what is documented and installed xorg-emgd, emgd-dkms and emgd-xorg-conf. After that I executed 

```
sudo emgd-xorg-conf
```

and restarted my laptop. 

After the restart I got only a screen with funny colors. There's no way to login and no way I can access a terminal. Any good idea how to proceed?

Thanks
Lars

----------


## skullbocks

Hi everyone,

Today I tried to run Ubuntu 11.10 official livecd on my netbook with 'poulsbo.asd=1 psb_gfx.asd=1' kernel option but it gave me some strange errors about data structure of kernel.

The same things happens running lucadaze's livecd iso.

Someone has the same problem or something like this?  :Confused:  :Confused: 
My netbook is an Asus 1101 ha with 2 gb ram.

Many thanks to all!

----------


## jbernardo

> Hi everyone,
> 
> Today I tried to run Ubuntu 11.10 official livecd on my netbook with 'poulsbo.asd=1 psb_gfx.asd=1' kernel option but it gave me some strange errors about data structure of kernel.
> 
> The same things happens running lucadaze's livecd iso.
> 
> Someone has the same problem or something like this? 
> My netbook is an Asus 1101 ha with 2 gb ram.
> 
> Many thanks to all!


I have exactly the same problem, also on a 1101HA. I've tried flashing previous BIOS, changing the RAM for the original 1GB, removing the HD, etc. Seems that the only work around is to use the alternate install CD.

----------


## skullbocks

> I have exactly the same problem, also on a 1101HA. I've tried flashing previous BIOS, changing the RAM for the original 1GB, removing the HD, etc. Seems that the only work around is to use the alternate install CD.


Do you have good performance with alternate iso?

I can't understand the reason of this error, kernel seems to be unable to page ram or something like that.
what could be the possible causes?? :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## jbernardo

> Do you have good performance with alternate iso?
> 
> I can't understand the reason of this error, kernel seems to be unable to page ram or something like that.
> what could be the possible causes??


I am still on 10.10, I booted with the alternate iso but didn't install it.
As for the causes, until now I thought it was my 1101ha breaking down, but since yours has the same behaviour, probably some differences in the gma500 chipset revisions, causing problems with the kernel.

----------


## PPosix

> Hi everyone,
> 
> Today I tried to run Ubuntu 11.10 official livecd on my netbook with 'poulsbo.asd=1 psb_gfx.asd=1' kernel option but it gave me some strange errors about data structure of kernel.
> 
> The same things happens running lucadaze's livecd iso.
> 
> Someone has the same problem or something like this? 
> My netbook is an Asus 1101 ha with 2 gb ram.
> 
> Many thanks to all!


I have the same model and used this kernel options to boot from oficial livecd: driver=vesa vga=328

Good Luck

----------


## skullbocks

> I have the same model and used this kernel options to boot from oficial livecd: driver=vesa vga=328
> 
> Good Luck


It doesn't work. 

Same error again!

----------


## skullbocks

Bad news...
I saw in boot message that option "poulsbo.asd=1 psb_gfx.asd=1" was not recognized...

----------


## thopiekar

try also:
poulsbo.dummy=1 psb_gfx.dummy=1
or 
poulsbo.modeset=0 psb_gfx.modeset=0

----------


## michael37

> For Dell Mini 12 owners wanting to use Oneiric.
> 
> I installed a clean Xubuntu using the Alternate (character) install image. I tried a dist-upgrade and it did not work for me.
> Sound was crackly, but fixed by editing /etc/pulse/default.pa and adding tsched=o to the line load-module module-udev-detect.
> 
> I added the EMGD 1.8 PPA and followed the instructions. The driver installed but emgd-xorg-conf failed and made a zero byte file called 10-emgd.conf in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
> 
> I copied in the config from my 11.04 install and rebooted and it boots up and runs properly. I also disabled Plymouth.
> 
> ...


Another happy Dell Mini 12 user. I installed Linux Mint 11 with Gnome 2. Main user of this computer will be a computer newbie with basic Microsoft experience, so Mint/Gnome 2 is a perfect combo. 

Here are a few differences with previous post.

Linux Mint 11 with Gnome 2, so the underlying system is Natty.Emdg-1.8 and instructions from emgd-1.8 ppa are working well overall...Except resolution -- emgd-xorg-conf chose wrong 1366 resolution on my older Dell Mini 12 in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf. Edited file by hand and fixed to correct 1280x800 resolution.Did not have a problem with sound out of the box and did not need to change anything. Banshee and Skype work fine.Brightness keys were not functional until adding acpi_backlight=vendor from an earlier post in this thread.Applied suspend fix from general EMGD FAQVAAPI works fine, but usable mplayer with VA enabled is missing. A bummer. I can't keep up with this thread to find a working mplayer.Mint blanks plymouth so no need to alter plymouth.

Now, a little rant. Just to get it out of my system. This computer has been running Karmic with psb driver for years with minimal graphical problems and great video acceleration.  However, there were other problems (audio, suspend) and the rest of the software rotted, so Karmic had to go. The same computer runs 10 year old Windows XP just fine, you know what I mean? </rant>

----------


## skullbocks

> try also:
> poulsbo.dummy=1 psb_gfx.dummy=1
> or 
> poulsbo.modeset=0 psb_gfx.modeset=0


I tried all option but ubuntu continues to give me kernel panic error.
Yesterday I also tried fedora 16 and it gave me the same error on boot!

Does anyone have any idea?

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Thanks for heads up bodhi.zazen!
> Phoronix says that psb-gfx is moving out of staging and will probably included in stable tree of kernel.
> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...tem&px=MTAxMTA


The gma500 kernel module is no longer in staging

----------


## lucazade

ah cool  :Smile: 
the name of the module seems a bit strange.. the 'stub' driver was 'poulsbo' in old kernel releases and it provided only backlight support via acpi for gma500, not a real video driver.
maybe they purged old 'poulsbo' for 'psb_gfx' and used the old name 'stub', dunno, just guessing!

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> ah cool 
> the name of the module seems a bit strange.. the 'stub' driver was 'poulsbo' in old kernel releases and it provided only backlight support via acpi for gma500, not a real video driver.
> maybe they purged old 'poulsbo' for 'psb_gfx' and used the old name 'stub', dunno, just guessing!


Hit the help key, they discuss the name and backlight  :Wink:

----------


## thopiekar

Install Natty and make a release upgrade.
When Oneiric was beta I used that method to install it  :Smile:

----------


## skullbocks

> Install Natty and make a release upgrade.
> When Oneiric was beta I used that method to install it


Thopiekar I tried just that but kernel panic error occurred again.
I added the option "poulsbo.asd=1 psb_gfx.asd=1", "poulsbo.dummy=1 psb_gfx.dummy=1", "poulsbo.modeset=0 psb_gfx.modeset=0" but these were not recognized by kernel.
I'm really confused!

How is it possible??

----------


## thopiekar

The kernel panic appears even if you want to install Natty?
This problem seems not to be psb_gfx related.

Is there any way for you to see the kernel panic message?

----------


## m0dcm

Hey Luca and crew,
It's been a while since I've been on here, and I've not used my Acer Aspire One AO751h for a while now as I've been busy playing with my Sony Vaio VGC-V2M desktop PC, which I currently have issues with the Nvidia Graphincs driver (Thats for another thread!!)

Anyway, I'm going to fire up and install Ubuntu back onto the Acer Netbook and was wondering which version of Ubuntu is still good with the GMA500? Have all things been sorted with 11.04 or 11.10? or should I go with 10.04LTS till 12.04LTS comes out next April?

I've also been told that 12.04 will have the Gallium? driver added, will this help us poor GMA500 Netbook users?

I shall keep looking on here each day or 2.....

Live long and prosper and keep up the great work...

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Hey Luca and crew,
> It's been a while since I've been on here, and I've not used my Acer Aspire One AO751h for a while now as I've been busy playing with my Sony Vaio VGC-V2M desktop PC, which I currently have issues with the Nvidia Graphincs driver (Thats for another thread!!)
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to fire up and install Ubuntu back onto the Acer Netbook and was wondering which version of Ubuntu is still good with the GMA500? Have all things been sorted with 11.04 or 11.10? or should I go with 10.04LTS till 12.04LTS comes out next April?
> 
> I've also been told that 12.04 will have the Gallium? driver added, will this help us poor GMA500 Netbook users?
> 
> I shall keep looking on here each day or 2.....
> 
> Live long and prosper and keep up the great work...


no, the gallium driver will NOT support the gma500.

IMO the way forward is in the gma driver in the 3.x kernel. The driver is stable and works for me. As it is an open source driver time I suggest diverting community support from the closed source drivers to the open source driver.

The "problem" is you will need to re-compile your kernel. I am currently using the 3.0.5 kernel on my Aspire One AO751h

I posted a screen shot earlier :

http://bodhizazen.net/img/gma500.png

The disadvantage is it requires you to recompile your kernel. The advantage is, other then a kernel compilation, it "just works". No need to configure X, downgrade X, etc.

http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/kernel#GMA500

----------


## thopiekar

What about packaging this kernel? I have no clue how to do that. Found wiki pages explaining how to do that, but I never got it working.

Would be great to have a seperate package for the psb_gfx enabled kernel  :Smile:

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> What about packaging this kernel? I have no clue how to do that. Found wiki pages explaining how to do that, but I never got it working.
> 
> Would be great to have a seperate package for the psb_gfx enabled kernel


Follow the guide I gave you if you wish, I wrote it for users like you, new to compiling a kernel. Use the easy method and give me feedback if you get stuck so I can improve the guide. I would advise you use the 3.0.5 kernel, in which case you need to enable the staging driver.

Honestly, it is not *that* difficult to compile the 3.0.5 kernel with the gma500 staging driver, the biggest problem you will have is finding the option to enable the staging drivers  :Wink: 

The 3.0.8 kernel was released recently enough I have not tried it, so I can only vouch for the 3.0.5 kernel.

You can file a request on LP for a psb enabled kernel flavor

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/FAQ#K...nel_Flavour.3F

----------


## lucazade

if we don't want to wait for kernel 3.1 with psb_gfx included by default we can update psb_gfx dkms package present in ppa that works for kernel >3.0 (so natty, oneiric and precise).

https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/psb-gfx-testing

it is not updated to latest git revision but it is easy to do it... just grab psb_gfx from linux-next git repo and update files inside deb.

@m0dcm
if you search in this thread there is a modified Oneiric livecd iso with emgd drivers already installed.. don't have a link now to paste, sorry.

----------


## ortunk

> Why did you install 1.8 and not "fix" drivers? They seem more updated.


Thanks, I switched over to emgd-fix repository, and the system acts a little better now. Adobe Flash video or applet performance is still not satisfactory. (video stutters, controls are laggy) I really really hate FLASH!

----------


## PilotPaul

Am I correct in thinking that the open source driver still doesn't support either Xv or VAAPI?  If so are there any plans to add such support?  Not sure I can run MythTV with anything less...

----------


## jbernardo

> The kernel panic appears even if you want to install Natty?
> This problem seems not to be psb_gfx related.
> 
> Is there any way for you to see the kernel panic message?


At least for me, on my 1101ha the panic appears only on oneiric (I'm running natty right now), and it scrolls most of the information out of the screen, so it is very difficult to read. Any idea how to extract the panic info from a live usb after it has crashed?

----------


## skullbocks

> The kernel panic appears even if you want to install Natty?
> This problem seems not to be psb_gfx related.
> 
> Is there any way for you to see the kernel panic message?


Thopiekar I don't know how I can show you what happens but today I have installed natty without any problem and than I built the kernel 3.0.8.
The result is that kernel run properly and no kernel panic appear when kernel 3.0.8 boot up.
Then the problem is caused by poulsbo driver that don't recognize boot option passed and cause the kernel panic.

----------


## thopiekar

tried to update the psb-dkms package but the sources from stable branch fail to build against the latest kernel installed in ubuntu. Providing the full kernel is needed here, I think.

----------


## markelos

> Am I correct in thinking that the open source driver still doesn't support either Xv or VAAPI?  If so are there any plans to add such support?  Not sure I can run MythTV with anything less...


I'm on arch and with latest kernel 3.1.1, I was able to play videos with xv on smplayer. Still a bit laggy though...

----------


## thopiekar

I would also move to arch but there are no mythtv 0.25 packages  :Sad:

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I'm on arch and with latest kernel 3.1.1, I was able to play videos with xv on smplayer. Still a bit laggy though...


I am on gentoo with kernel 3.0.4 , performance is decent.

Has the gma500 driver moved out of staging in 3.1.1 ? I thought it had, but I could not find it in menuconfig, either in staging or device drivers.

----------


## skullbocks

I installed ubuntu 11.04 and than i compiled kernel 3.1.1.
The kernel is fast but gma500 module is very laggy and videos cannot be played in a decent way.

Another good news is that no kernel panic errors appeared and this proves that option 


```
"poulsbo.asd=1 psb_gfx.asd=1"
```

and others were not functional for all netbooks.

Now I'm thinking to upgrade to oneric with this kernel.  :Very Happy: 
What performances have emgd on oneric?

P.S.
gma500 module is still in staging!

----------


## syg00

> IMO the way forward is in the gma driver in the 3.x kernel. The driver is stable and works for me. As it is an open source driver time I suggest diverting community support from the closed source drivers to the open source driver.
> 
> The "problem" is you will need to re-compile your kernel. I am currently using the 3.0.5 kernel on my Aspire One AO751h
> 
> ...
> 
> The disadvantage is it requires you to recompile your kernel. The advantage is, other then a kernel compilation, it "just works". No need to configure X, downgrade X, etc.


I also pulled 3.1.1 and get no satisfaction on resolution - 1024x768 stretched ... yuck.

Did you pass in any grub parms - if so, may I ask what ?.

----------


## prankster_mk

Hello everybody,
in the facebook dissatisfaction group I saw the following link:
http://forum.pocketables.net/showpos...8&postcount=51

Could anybody more expert than me test it?

Thanks everybody!

----------


## el_bandido

Right, it's been a while guys. I've been reading back and see the kernel now supports GMA500 (if I'm correct?). If I get the latest minimal ubuntu image and run unity 2d over the top, is it going to work out of the box? 

What's the easiest way to run the new driver without a reboot, I'm still using that one Luca put together a while back.

edit: Still running a T91mt

----------


## skullbocks

I upgraded just now to ubuntu 11.10 from 11.04 replacing default kernel with my own compiled kernel (3.1.1)...
Psb_gfx module works very well and I have 3d acceleration running very well on my netbook!
I can't believe it!!!!
Videos are very fluid and only youtube full screen videos are a bit laggy.
Yuppy!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## jbernardo

> I upgraded just now to ubuntu 11.10 from 11.04 replacing default kernel with my own compiled kernel (3.1.1)...
> Psb_gfx module works very well and I have 3d acceleration running very well on my netbook!
> I can't believe it!!!!
> Videos are very fluid and only youtube full screen videos are a bit laggy.
> Yuppy!!!


Step by step walkthrough, pretty please?  :Smile:

----------


## skullbocks

First of all I fresh installed ubuntu 11.04 without emgd.
Than I downloaded the kernel 3.1.1 and I configured it with 

```
make localmodconfig
```

 to complie only used modules (I suggest you to plug all usb device that may be used and be careful about the choices you select), this command asked me to compile gma500 support. 
After this I gave the command 

```
make menuconfig
```

 to fine tune the configuration.
Follow the Bodi.zazen guide for more specific info.
Finally I upgraded the ubuntu version but, before reboot, I removed the kernel 3.0.0.
And now everything works very well including plymouth!
I'm really happy!!!  :Guitar:  :Guitar:  :Guitar:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Step by step walkthrough, pretty please?


http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/kernel

It is fairly easy. I wrote the above guide for people new to compiling kernels and plan to give a session on compiling kernels in #ubuntu-classroom.

As such , the guide is my first draft, any feedback you have would be appreciated so I may improve it for the community.




> First of all I fresh installed ubuntu 11.04 without emgd.
> Than I downloaded the kernel 3.1.1 and I configured it with 
> 
> ```
> make localmodconfig
> ```
> 
>  to complie only used modules (I suggest you to plug all usb device that may be used and be careful about the choices you select), this command asked me to compile gma500 support. 
> After this I gave the command 
> ...


Congrats !!!

Yes, I have been happy with the staging driver as well.

Glad my guide was helpful, again, as above, any feedback for improvement would be great.

----------


## jbernardo

> http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/kernel
> 
> It is fairly easy. I wrote the above guide for people new to compiling kernels and plan to give a session on compiling kernels in #ubuntu-classroom.
> 
> As such , the guide is my first draft, any feedback you have would be appreciated so I may improve it for the community.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats !!!
> ...


Thanks to both, the question wasn't on how to compile the kernel (I've built kernels for some years), but on what else needed to be done to boot the 1101HA into oneiric and to enable 3D and video acceleration. I'll try the install from scratch using the alternate image this weekend, and will go from there based on what skullbocks posted.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Thanks to both, the question wasn't on how to compile the kernel (I've built kernels for some years), but on what else needed to be done to boot the 1101HA into oneiric and to enable 3D and video acceleration. I'll try the install from scratch using the alternate image this weekend, and will go from there based on what skullbocks posted.


That is what is so nice about the staging driver, you simply build it and it works (at least on gentoo, I have not built it outside of gentoo).

----------


## el_bandido

> (at least on gentoo, I have not built it outside of gentoo).


I'm pretty constrained to minimal ubuntu due to touch screen applications, as I've been unable to get them working on any other distro (or outside of unity 2d/gnome based applications).

Will give my own kernel a go and get back to you.

----------


## lucazade

I'm not able to follow closely the thread because of my new job (python, opengl and touchscreen)..
if anyone needs any help let me know.. I'll try to contribute where possible.. if my brain will support me  :Smile:

----------


## mattrope

> That is what is so nice about the staging driver, you simply build it and it works (at least on gentoo, I have not built it outside of gentoo).


Right, but the gma500 staging driver (which is purely a kernel display driver) doesn't encompass 3D or video acceleration which you indicated you also had working.  It sounds like you're actually using unaccelerated software rendering for 3D and video unless you've also taken some extra steps to hook it up to the PowerVR "secret sauce" userspace provided by one of the closed source driver options.

----------


## el_bandido

how do I disable EMGD, it brings up a load of crap from DKMS during the kernel update.

----------


## el_bandido

right, I've removed EMGD, I cannot for the life of me get to any options to activate kernel modules (or the psb_stub driver), I used the 3 appropriate .deb's from ubuntu.kernel.org

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Right, but the gma500 staging driver (which is purely a kernel display driver) doesn't encompass 3D or video acceleration which you indicated you also had working.  It sounds like you're actually using unaccelerated software rendering for 3D and video unless you've also taken some extra steps to hook it up to the PowerVR "secret sauce" userspace provided by one of the closed source driver options.


skullbocks is the one you want (scroll up to his post).

I am just using the staging driver as I prefer open source to reverse engineering close source drivers.

Plus I have a little netbook, I do use it for much other then internet, email, and such. Desktop is for 3d stuff, although on the desktop I have a much much better video card.

----------


## skullbocks

> Thanks to both, the question wasn't on how to compile the kernel (I've built kernels for some years), but on what else needed to be done to boot the 1101HA into oneiric and to enable 3D and video acceleration. I'll try the install from scratch using the alternate image this weekend, and will go from there based on what skullbocks posted.


Jbernardo I suggest you to install natty and compile the kernel from there then upgrade to oneric, because I was not able to boot the system with alternate!

Bodhi.zazen tank you very much for the good guide!
It's easy and very helpful. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Edit:

mattrope this is my output of glxgears:



```
skullbocks@ferro-netbook:~$ glxgears 
325 frames in 5.0 seconds = 64.852 FPS
409 frames in 5.0 seconds = 81.700 FPS
407 frames in 5.0 seconds = 81.264 FPS
408 frames in 5.0 seconds = 81.508 FPS
412 frames in 5.0 seconds = 82.262 FPS
393 frames in 5.0 seconds = 78.582 FPS
361 frames in 5.0 seconds = 72.200 FPS
387 frames in 5.0 seconds = 77.396 FPS
399 frames in 5.0 seconds = 79.688 FPS
XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0"
      after 7528 requests (548 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
```

and this is my output of glxinfo | grep direct:



```
skullbocks@ferro-netbook:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
direct rendering: Yes
skullbocks@ferro-netbook:~$ sudo lshw -c display | grep driver
       configuration: driver=poulsbo latency=0
```

Now I will download some HD videos to test how they play.  :LOL:

----------


## el_bandido

guys I'm stuck, I've compiled the new kernel with GMA500 drivers enabled but I can't work out where to copy the files from/to in order to make them bootable. I'm not running arch, so the guide on the previous page has left me a bit stumped.

Help!

I'm at this stage:

"Copy the new kernel to boot (arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage is a link to arch/x86/boot/bzImage so the following command works on both 32 AND 64 bit arch.)

sudo cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.8



Copy the config and System.map

sudo cp System.map /boot/System.map-3.0.8
sudo cp .config /boot/config-3.0.8"

but I'm running ubuntu 11.10 from a minimal iso. 

edit: I've checked (first bit is install directory) ~/ktest/linux-3.1.1/arch/x86/boot but there is no bzImage

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> guys I'm stuck, I've compiled the new kernel with GMA500 drivers enabled but I can't work out where to copy the files from/to in order to make them bootable. I'm not running arch, so the guide on the previous page has left me a bit stumped.
> 
> Help!
> 
> I'm at this stage:
> 
> "Copy the new kernel to boot (arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage is a link to arch/x86/boot/bzImage so the following command works on both 32 AND 64 bit arch.)
> 
> sudo cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.8
> ...


arch is a directory in your build directory, not a distribution.

If there is not a bzImage something is amiss



```
/home/bodhi/src/linux-3.1.1/arch/x86/boot/bzImage
```

similar .config and System.map are in your build directory, looks like "~/ktest/linux-3.1.1/" from your post.

----------


## el_bandido

I did get an error in the original build, did say something about unable to find arch/blah blah blah.

Will try again.

----------


## mattrope

> mattrope this is my output of glxgears:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> skullbocks@ferro-netbook:~$ glxgears 
> 325 frames in 5.0 seconds = 64.852 FPS
> 409 frames in 5.0 seconds = 81.700 FPS
> 407 frames in 5.0 seconds = 81.264 FPS
> ...


Yeah, that's definitely software rendering.  Even though glxgears is such a trivial application that it winds up being more of a measure of 2D acceleration than 3D acceleration (most of the time is spent copying the backbuffer to the frontbuffer rather than actually drawing the gears), you should still be getting several hundred frames per second with an accelerated driver.  The "Direct rendering:" line in glxinfo used to be used to determine hardware vs software rendering (so you'll still find mention of it around the web), but that trick doesn't work on the modern Linux graphics stack now that swrast and llvmpipe can use direct rendering (running in the application-side address space rather than the server-side address space).  You generally just want to look at the "OpenGL vendor string" and/or "OpenGL renderer string" to actually figure out whether you're using hardware or software now.

That said, software rendering actually works fine for a lot of people with netbooks who aren't trying to play games, watch high def movies, or use some of the newer 3D-based desktop UI's.  It really just comes down to what you want to use the system for.  In fact for simple 2D environments, pure software/CPU will actually behave _better_ than drivers with hardware acceleration due to how your CPU cache winds up getting utilized.

----------


## SMG510

Hey guys;

Lately I installed Xubuntu-11.10 on my Sony VAIO P (VPC-P114KX) with Intel GMA-500 graphics card. I had to use the dummy parameters (poulsbo.dummy=1 psb_gfx.dummy=1) to load the installer. After reboot the system loads fine without any parameter configuration.

But I have two big problems:

Brightness control doesn't work!Resuming from suspend, screen goes black (doesn't wake up!)
Searching on the Internet, I found some old pages suggesting these:


```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/ppa && sudo  add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/fix && sudo apt-get update  && sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d  poulsbo-config
```

And also, editing  "/etc/default/grub" like this:


```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash mem=1000mb acpi_osi=Linux"
```

and after that running "sudo update-grub".

*I didn't try this, because I thought it's for the old days ...*

*What should I do now to fix this problem?*

Please help!

----------


## thopiekar

Follow these steps: 

```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/emgd-fix
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install emgd-support
```

This will install the latest EMGD driver, downgrade the Xserver for the driver and configure grub and other components.
Should work then, except your device differs from the default configuration, like my Asus T91, then you'll need to give me some information, so I can prepare the configration-tools to support your device by default.

----------


## el_bandido

I can't get the 3.1.1 kernel to make without giving me crypto/arc4.0 Error1 or [crypto] Error 2

I have no idea wtf I've done wrong but it keeps doing it and I've followed all the steps to the letter.

----------


## el_bandido

this is ******* ridiculous. The bzimage is nowhere to be found again. I actually don't understand where I've gone wrong.

Right compiling isn't working. 

Can I just use the ubuntu deb packages for 3.1.1 and then alter the config afterwards?

----------


## stevensj

> First of all I fresh installed ubuntu 11.04 without emgd.
> Than I downloaded the kernel 3.1.1 and I configured it with 
> 
> ```
> make localmodconfig
> ```
> 
>  to complie only used modules (I suggest you to plug all usb device that may be used and be careful about the choices you select), this command asked me to compile gma500 support. 
> After this I gave the command 
> ...


I just tried this out on my Dell Mini 10.  I used the 11.10 alternate disk to install, then compiled the 3.1.1 kernel following bohdi.zazen's instructions and replacing 3.0.8 with 3.1.1.  I used make oldconfig, then I went to menuconfig and set GMA500 stub to be compiled into kernel.  Everything went smoothly (compiling kernel took about 1.5 hours) and the kernel installed fine.

However, the new kernel won't boot.  After grub, it goes to a blank purple screen and nothing else happens.  I did mange to boot into recovery mode, which said something about app-armour patch.  I can also boot into ubuntu using the original kernel, which is how I am online now.  I have uploaded my dmesg here:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/741735

Any ideas?

Cheers John (and thanks for all help so far)

----------


## syg00

> The advantage is, other then a kernel compilation, it "just works". No need to configure X, downgrade X, etc.


Well sorta ...  :d'oh!: 

I'd set up a (completely) new build to test on, so it had none of the history of this thread. Which the tutorial also expects.
To get things to work (on 3.1.1) I had to:
- select the GMA stub in "Graphics Support"
- *and* in staging (as suggested above that I missed).
- and added psb_gfx to /etc/modules
- and blacklisted poulsbo
- and make sure the initramfs (re-)builds correctly.

Other than that, nothing to do ...  lol

----------


## SMG510

> Follow these steps: 
> 
> ```
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/emgd-fix
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get install emgd-support
> ```
> 
> This will install the latest EMGD driver, downgrade the Xserver for the driver and configure grub and other components.
> Should work then, except your device differs from the default configuration, like my Asus T91, then you'll need to give me some information, so I can prepare the configration-tools to support your device by default.


* @thopiekar*

I performed the steps:


```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/emgd-fix
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install emgd-support
```

Rebooted and my screen is screwed!!  :Sad: 

One thing to mention is that I preformed the above steps, then an update-notification poped-up with a few upgrades, including some upgrades from the GMA500 PPA for Xorg and I told it to do so.

So after adding the PPA and updating the package list, I installed "emgd-support" with all its dependencies, and THEN an update-notification pops up and I told it to performed the updates.

So with all that said, what's the problem here? Did I do anything wrong? 
Or it's because my device differs from the default configuration?
What should I do to fix it?

----------


## thopiekar

> * @thopiekar*
> 
> I performed the steps:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/emgd-fix
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get install emgd-support
> ...


If you installed emgd-support and you've installed all updates, you should be ready to use the driver. As I said before - it could be that your device needs specific settings.

Do you know the resolution of the screen, when you had Windows installed? If so please tell me the resolution and try to boot via failsafe (should work!) connect to the internet (e.g. ethernet)and make a report of your installed settings via "emgd-xorg-send".
After the execution of the command you'll see a link on the screen. Visit the link, verify it is no spam and post it also here.  :Smile:

----------


## SMG510

> Do you know the resolution of the screen, when you had Windows installed? If so please tell me the resolution and try to boot via failsafe (should work!) connect to the internet (e.g. ethernet)and make a report of your installed settings via "emgd-xorg-send".
> After the execution of the command you'll see a link on the screen. Visit the link, verify it is no spam and post it also here.


The resolution is 1600x768.

How can I boot via fail-safe mode?!

I logged in virtual terminal and the command "emgd-xorg-send" was not found!

----------


## thopiekar

> The resolution is 1600x768.
> 
> How can I boot via fail-safe mode?!
> 
> I logged in virtual terminal and the command "emgd-xorg-send" was not found!


a quick fix would be if you use 

```
sudo nano /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf
```

and find the line with the resolution. If your lucky you won't need to make more changes to set up the Xserver and the driver.
When installing emgd-support it also installs emgd-xorg-conf for the configuration.. and emgd-xorg-send should be part of this package.
Don't know why it isn't available. But try to fix it like that and I'll check why emgd-xorg-send is not installed..

ok, a problem in the install file of the package.. will be fixed sooon  :Smile:

----------


## SMG510

> a quick fix would be if you use 
> 
> ```
> sudo nano /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf
> ```
> 
> and find the line with the resolution. If your lucky you won't need to make more changes to set up the Xserver and the driver.
> When installing emgd-support it also installs emgd-xorg-conf for the configuration.. and emgd-xorg-send should be part of this package.
> Don't know why it isn't available. But try to fix it like that and I'll check why emgd-xorg-send is not installed..
> ...


I edited "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf" and changed the resolution line to 1600x768 and rebooted ... no change!   :Sad: 

One thing to note is the problem isn't resolution! It's much more severe! Take a look at the attached image of my screen ...

----------


## thopiekar

> I edited "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf" and changed the resolution line to 1600x768 and rebooted ... no change!  
> 
> One thing to note is the problem isn't resolution! It's much more severe! Take a look at the attached image of my screen ...


Could be the other changes.. Copy /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf to /usr/share/X11/emgd-save and then remove the emgd-support-autoconfiguration package.. this will undo all changes. Then move /usr/share/X11/emgd-save to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf.
Then you'll need to do some extra changes to the .conf-file but I'm not familiar with that.

Try this and give feedback, please  :Smile:

----------


## SMG510

> Could be the other changes.. Copy /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf to /usr/share/X11/emgd-save and then remove the emgd-support-autoconfiguration package.. this will undo all changes. Then move /usr/share/X11/emgd-save to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf.
> Then you'll need to do some extra changes to the .conf-file but I'm not familiar with that.
> 
> Try this and give feedback, please


So I tried the above steps.

After removing the emgd-support-autoconfig package, everything returned the way it was before  :Very Happy: 

After placing 10-emgd.conf, the screen was screwed again!  :Sad: 

One strange thing is that when I removed 10-emgd.conf to be able to use graphical mode again, the system didn't boot and it hangs in the boot splash screen!

I'll read some logs and try to figure out what the problem is ...

*UPDATE:* Removing "emgd-support-autoconfig" should have reverted all changes, but it didn't! One thing it left behind is the kernel parameter "vt.handoff=7". This parameter caused my system to hang at boot splash ... I don't know exactly why, but it did and removing this parameter solved the problem.

So now, I'm back where I was!
_
My Xubuntu-11.10 installation is fine, except for:
    1- No brightness control.
    2- No suspend/resume.
_

----------


## GreatEmerald

Hmm, given that I also see lines like that on MeeGo, it probably also uses EMGD but with wrong options. And since it's a LiveCD, I don't think there is a way to change that, is there?

Also, how do you get the native resolution? Is that even supported in kernel 3.1.1? The EFI of my system doesn't provide a VGA mode with that resolution (it provides up to 1024x768x32, but not 1280x800x32 that my screen is).

----------


## thopiekar

> So I tried the above steps.
> 
> After removing the emgd-support-autoconfig package, everything returned the way it was before 
> 
> After placing 10-emgd.conf, the screen was screwed again! 
> 
> One strange thing is that when I removed 10-emgd.conf to be able to use graphical mode again, the system didn't boot and it hangs in the boot splash screen!
> 
> I'll read some logs and try to figure out what the problem is ...
> ...


Sounds like I missed something :/

----------


## el_bandido

Ok, I need help. Tried updating the kernel to 3.1.1 using the ubuntu deb packages, it won't actually boot at all now.

I can't get the generic one to compile properly and I can't get the ubuntu deb to work either. Getting quite annoyed now as my T91mt is out of action until I can sort this out.

----------


## michael37

> Ok, I need help. Tried updating the kernel to 3.1.1 using the ubuntu deb packages, it won't actually boot at all now.
> 
> I can't get the generic one to compile properly and I can't get the ubuntu deb to work either. Getting quite annoyed now as my T91mt is out of action until I can sort this out.


Reinstall. You probably have other driver issues well beyond the scope of this particular problem.

I think your best bet is not using 3.1.1 kernel until version Precise Pangolin 12.04 comes out with a newer kernel.

For Oneiric, use this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1792777. It changes the psb_gfx driver, but keeps the base kernel stable.

----------


## thomi_ch

hey all

i upgraded my running natty to oneiric and tried that howto: Intel GMA500 drivers for Oneiric (psb_gfx)...

as on natty i had emgd-dkms installed.. i needed to purge it and remove /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf...

i get my netbook with the GMA500 back running, but with a poor screen solution of 800x600.

Here is my Xorg log file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/746988/

I also tried tista's daily psb_gfx ppa: ppa:tista/psb-gfx-daily, but same result...

Thanks for feedback..

btw. is IRC channel #gma500 offline?

regards
thomi (IRC: noaXess)

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> hey all
> 
> i upgraded my running natty to oneiric and tried that howto: Intel GMA500 drivers for Oneiric (psb_gfx)...
> 
> as on natty i had emgd-dkms installed.. i needed to purge it and remove /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf...
> 
> i get my netbook with the GMA500 back running, but with a poor screen solution of 800x600.
> 
> Here is my Xorg log file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/746988/
> ...


I have found it is easier to compile a custom kernel with the gma500 staging driver.

----------


## el_bandido

> Reinstall. You probably have other driver issues well beyond the scope of this particular problem.
> 
> I think your best bet is not using 3.1.1 kernel until version Precise Pangolin 12.04 comes out with a newer kernel.
> 
> For Oneiric, use this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1792777. It changes the psb_gfx driver, but keeps the base kernel stable.


Reinstalling isn't going to help, I tried twice from fresh minimal installs. 

I was using the EMGD driver previously, which worked alright aside from choppy video playback. I'll have a go with that link.

----------


## simplygades

> Reinstalling isn't going to help, I tried twice from fresh minimal installs. 
> 
> I was using the EMGD driver previously, which worked alright aside from choppy video playback. I'll have a go with that link.



Why not try a full/fresh install instead? I remember starting from a minimal install has given me this sort of problems in the past, maybe due to some dependencies not pulled or configuration that was meant to happen later in the system, I was experiencing being stuck at plymouth screen, or Xorg restarting after using the touchpad. I can't remember how it was solved but I think a full install would help crossing some potential reasons off the list.

----------


## el_bandido

I'm not putting a full fat install on. I'll just give the psb_gfx driver a go.

----------


## simplygades

> I'm not putting a full fat install on. I'll just give the psb_gfx driver a go.


Well, it's your  choice of course, I would try once to see if the issue dissapears and then experiment with some xorg packages before actually installing the driver atop the custom installation. I don't use full-fat installation either.  :Smile:

----------


## godfazr

Hi guys, not been here for a while.

Wanted to know few things:

1) For the moment I have workable (though not as fast as I want) 11.04 with EMGD v1.6 driver - is there any sense to upgrade to EMGD 1.8 or to 11.10 (or 1.8 will only work with 11.10?)?

2) Today I've tried to install 11.10 with psb_gfx to separate partition (just to give it a try) and tried to follow instructions from here but in some reason it fails to add ppa - gets some URL error. Is this method still actual and there's something wrong at my side or this ppa simply not available?
And if second - what would be the best way to try out 11.10 and psb_gfx?

----------


## Boozebeard

Hello,

I've just aquired a Dell Inspiron 10 and I've been looking at running Ubuntu on it. I've never used Linux before and I've been playing around with an install on a flash stick. Obviously it is very slow out of the box.

Could someone give me a summary of what I'd need to do to get it working well or if it is even worth the effort for someone with no Linux knowledge?

----------


## GreatEmerald

> And if second - what would be the best way to try out 11.10 and psb_gfx?





> Could someone give me a summary of what I'd need to do to get it working well or if it is even worth the effort for someone with no Linux knowledge?


Generally psb_gfx should automatically be enabled for all kernels starting from 3.0.0, although not with the latest additions to it. If you want those (the developer claims to support native resolution, backlight, suspend/resume and a few other features, although very little 2D and 3D acceleration and no video acceleration yet), you will have to compile your own kernel (since you need the latest one).

----------


## Boozebeard

what version of Ubuntu is best? I've got 10.10 at the moment.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Generally psb_gfx should automatically be enabled for all kernels starting from 3.0.0, although not with the latest additions to it. If you want those (the developer claims to support native resolution, backlight, suspend/resume and a few other features, although very little 2D and 3D acceleration and no video acceleration yet), you will have to compile your own kernel (since you need the latest one).


Last I looked,, psb_gfx is still in staging. So that means it is not automatically enabled, you need to compile a custom kernel.

My understanding is that it is close to being declared stable.

----------


## el_bandido

PSB_GFX is giving me a headache as well. What's the 11.10 procedure for EMGD?

----------


## GreatEmerald

> Last I looked,, psb_gfx is still in staging. So that means it is not automatically enabled, you need to compile a custom kernel.
> 
> My understanding is that it is close to being declared stable.


I'm not entirely sure about Ubuntu, but at least in Debian and openSUSE it is enabled by default since kernel 3.0.0.

----------


## godfazr

> Last I looked,, psb_gfx is still in staging. So that means it is not automatically enabled, you need to compile a custom kernel.


I've installed 11.10 and considering that resolution is not native I guess that driver not enabled.
I tried to build a custom kernel using your guide, but when I tried to run 'make oldconfig' it said that 'oldconfig' is an unknown parameter - what do I miss in system?
Only thing I skipped from this guide is installation of fbcondecor, but I guess this is very optional thing, right?

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I've installed 11.10 and considering that resolution is not native I guess that driver not enabled.
> I tried to build a custom kernel using your guide, but when I tried to run 'make oldconfig' it said that 'oldconfig' is an unknown parameter - what do I miss in system?
> Only thing I skipped from this guide is installation of fbcondecor, but I guess this is very optional thing, right?


fbcondecor is completely optional.

You sure it is not a typo and that you have the dependencies installed?



```
make oldconfig      
  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep
  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o
  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o
  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf
scripts/kconfig/conf --oldconfig Kconfig
#
# configuration written to .config
#
```

You might also do better with make localmodconfig

----------


## godfazr

> You sure it is not a typo and that you have the dependencies installed?


definitely not a typo (first thing that I've checked), but may be i do miss some dependencies.
which one should I have in addition to build-essential and libncurses5-dev?



> You might also do better with make localmodconfig


i tried all 3: menuconfig, oldconfig and localmodconfig - same result, so it's definitely something missing.

seems i've broken my 11.10 installation when tried to install testing emgd, so I'll make a fresh install and try again with psb-gfx.

P.S. tried to launch Linux Mint 12 Lisa which is based on 11.10 - it couldn't even start dm when booting live cd.

*UPD:* seems I missed something previous time. re-installed system and now all works as expected

----------


## GreatEmerald

> I've installed 11.10 and considering that resolution is not native I guess that driver not enabled.


If it wasn't enabled, you wouldn't be able to start the framebuffer device at all (X would say that /dev/fb0 does not exist), so it's probably using psb-gfx, just not the latest version.

----------


## godfazr

> If it wasn't enabled, you wouldn't be able to start the framebuffer device at all (X would say that /dev/fb0 does not exist), so it's probably using psb-gfx, just not the latest version.


To run a LiveCD I had to add to boot params "poulsbo.dummy=1 psb-gfx.dummy=1" otherwise it didn't start graphics.
After installation it wasn't needed though resolution is not native, backlight controls do not work, but 2D performance seems to be smooth. Also as I've noticed from kernel config psb-gfx was set to be a module.
But considering that current kernel in 11.10 is 3.0.0.13 I guess pb-gfx version in it is quite old.

*UPD:* Built 3.1.4 kernel - now it boots in purple screen and nothing happens.

----------


## Boozebeard

Sorry to be a hassle but I would really appreciate it if someone could give me idiot proof instructions on how to get a get Ubuntu running with decent 2D performance and native resolution on my mini 10.

I've never used any linux OS before, I don't know how to compile my own kernel or anything like that. I've tried figuring it out on my own with google but I'm not really getting anywhere.

Thanks.

----------


## michael37

> Hello,
> 
> I've just aquired a Dell Inspiron 10 and I've been looking at running Ubuntu on it. I've never used Linux before and I've been playing around with an install on a flash stick. Obviously it is very slow out of the box.
> 
> Could someone give me a summary of what I'd need to do to get it working well or if it is even worth the effort for someone with no Linux knowledge?


Install EMGD driver from this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo

You should consider running on Ubuntu 11.04 (NOT the latest) or Linux Mint 11 (NOT the latest) due to issues that other folks have with the latest version.

----------


## michael37

> Sorry to be a hassle but I would really appreciate it if someone could give me idiot proof instructions on how to get a get Ubuntu running with decent 2D performance and native resolution on my mini 10.
> 
> I've never used any linux OS before, I don't know how to compile my own kernel or anything like that. I've tried figuring it out on my own with google but I'm not really getting anywhere.
> 
> Thanks.


Install EMGD driver from this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo

You should consider running on Ubuntu 11.04 (NOT the latest) or Linux Mint 11 (NOT the latest) due to issues that other folks have with the latest version.

----------


## michael37

Since I am one of the maintainers of the wiki page, I consider marking psb_gfx as unstable in 11.10. Please convince me that is not the case.

----------


## stevensj

> After installation it wasn't needed though resolution is not native, backlight controls do not work, but 2D performance seems to be smooth......
> 
> ....*UPD:* Built 3.1.4 kernel - now it boots in purple screen and nothing happens.


Same here on Dell Inspiron Mini 10, installed originally from alternative cd.  Much smoother than c10.04 days, but non-native.

Self-compiled 3.1.1 and installed 3.1.2 from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ both give purple screen.

Do we need to blacklist modules etc?  I tried, but I'm not sure that I did it correctly.

----------


## Boozebeard

> Install EMGD driver from this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo
> 
> You should consider running on Ubuntu 11.04 (NOT the latest) or Linux Mint 11 (NOT the latest) due to issues that other folks have with the latest version.


I did a fresh install for 11.04 and followed those instructions and now everything is working properly and on my birthday too. Thank you so much. Ubuntu just got one very happy new user  :Smile: 

Native res, backlight keys, 2D performance and flash video all work perfectly.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Since I am one of the maintainers of the wiki page, I consider marking psb_gfx as unstable in 11.10. Please convince me that is not the case.


Well, psb_gfx is dependent on the kernel version , not Ubuntu version.

If you are not going to use psb_gfx, then best to note that it is in development, provide information on how to compile a kernel, and how to boot the kernel on Ubuntu.

psb_gfx is perfectly stable for me , so marking it as unstable seems unreasonable.

The gma500 is a problem, and each and every driver has issues, why you you harping on psb_gfx ?

psb_gfx and uvesafb are the open source drivers and you should be striving to improve them, not wasting your time using closed source drivers and trying to pound a square peg through a round hole.

If you found the psb_gfx problematic you should be filing a bug report, with Ubuntu on Launchpad as you are using an Ubuntu kernel, or with kernel.org if you are using a Vanilla kernel.

Shame on you for not contributing to open source drivers and then rudely marking them as unstable.

----------


## smallblackanimal

> psb_gfx is perfectly stable for me , so marking it as unstable seems unreasonable.
> 
> The gma500 is a problem, and each and every driver has issues, why you you harping on psb_gfx ?



Agreed, good 2d performance, decent ability to play most video, backlight, suspend/resume - all working on dell mini 10 [kernel 3.1.4]. Only thing lacking would be full native resolution (and 3d i guess) but very stable and usable for a netbook. 

I also believe GMA500 stub driver was enabled by default in 3.1.4 sources as MENUCONFIG had it pre-loaded and not as a module (compiled on fresh Natty w/2.6.38 - #make localyesconfig). 

Again: many thanks to all the Devs for taking to time to get this POS to function.

----------


## PilotPaul

Clearly stability isn't just the issue here - functionality is also important.

I'm running Precise (Alpha 1) with psb_gfx (blacklisted "poulsbo" and disabled Plymouth) and although 2D is fine the lack of Xv or VAAPI means that it is unusable with MythTV (one of my main apps).

Also with the Acer Aspire One 751h resume is broken (seems to be a problem with 3.0+ kernels) and so this for me is also a show-stopper. (Same problem with Oneiric)

As it stands the driver seems stable, but for me the lack of functionality makes it a non-starter. However I have high hopes for this driver and in the longer term would like to ditch EMGD in favour of it, if the above problems can be resolved.

So to return to the original question, I would mark this driver as stable at the moment but highlight the lack of functionality and empahasise that this driver is still very much under development.

Cheers

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Clearly stability isn't just the issue here - functionality is also important.
> 
> I'm running Precise (Alpha 1) with psb_gfx (blacklisted "poulsbo" and disabled Plymouth) and although 2D is fine the lack of Xv or VAAPI means that it is unusable with MythTV (one of my main apps).
> 
> Also with the Acer Aspire One 751h resume is broken (seems to be a problem with 3.0+ kernels) and so this for me is also a show-stopper. (Same problem with Oneiric)
> 
> As it stands the driver seems stable, but for me the lack of functionality makes it a non-starter. However I have high hopes for this driver and in the longer term would like to ditch EMGD in favour of it, if the above problems can be resolved.
> 
> So to return to the original question, I would mark this driver as stable at the moment but highlight the lack of functionality and empahasise that this driver is still very much under development.
> ...


The way it is listed now on

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo

is sufficient. There is no need to make the changes suggested by michael37 

There is a bit of a need for concise instructions on getting the driver to work on Ubuntu. I currently use the 3.0.4 kernel on Gentoo

Features is a reasonable guide for determining which driver to use, but the PSB-GFX driver is sufficient for my needs.

I am sort of frustrated with the poor support Intel has provided for the GMA500, and now that there is an open source driver available we should IMO both support and improve the open source driver as much as possible, and marking it as unstable or unusable is a gross distortion / FUD.

----------


## mattrope

> I am sort of frustrated with the poor support Intel has provided for the GMA500, and now that there is an open source driver available we should IMO both support and improve the open source driver as much as possible, and marking it as unstable or unusable is a gross distortion / FUD.


Part of the confusion is caused by differing definitions of "driver."  EMGD, IEGD, and the old PSB all consider the entire stack (kernel DRM + Xorg userspace + GL + GLES + OVG + libva accel) to be a "driver" even though technically they're a collection of cooperating drivers that cover different parts of the Linux graphics stack.  In contrast, psb-gfx is _only_ a kernel DRM driver; as such it is only concerned with display control and provides no support for accelerated 2D, 3D, video, etc.  At this time, nobody has written open source drivers to cover other aspects of the graphics stack (mainly because PowerVR licensing forbids Intel from doing so and nobody outside of Intel has access to the hardware specs).

The advantage of psb-gfx isn't that it's opensource (the same DRM-level display functionality in EMGD is also open source), but rather that it is _upstream_, so it gets updates in-sync with the kernel itself and will eventually (probably soon) be a part of standard kernel builds, allowing it to just work "out of the box" on a fresh install of Ubuntu or any other distribution.  However the psb-gfx kernel driver by itself will never support 2D, 3D, or video; for a full opensource solution with 2d/3d/video acceleration someone will need to write drivers for the other components of the graphics stack (X, mesa/gallium, libva, etc.).  For the 2d/3d parts, that pretty much means someone outside of Intel would have to reverse engineer how the SGX processor work, which is very, very difficult.  On the video front, one of the divisions at Intel did recently get licensing permission to opensource userspace source code for video acceleration and that support is available on the web, just nobody has had time to massage that opensource code into a libva driver that works with the psb-gfx drm yet.

----------


## michael37

> Part of the confusion is caused by differing definitions of "driver."  EMGD, IEGD, and the old PSB all consider the entire stack (kernel DRM + Xorg userspace + GL + GLES + OVG + libva accel) to be a "driver" even though technically they're a collection of cooperating drivers that cover different parts of the Linux graphics stack.  In contrast, psb-gfx is _only_ a kernel DRM driver; as such it is only concerned with display control and provides no support for accelerated 2D, 3D, video, etc.  At this time, nobody has written open source drivers to cover other aspects of the graphics stack (mainly because PowerVR licensing forbids Intel from doing so and nobody outside of Intel has access to the hardware specs).


Agree, and the open source components required to put together a usable netbook is not mature. I am guessing it will be much improved in 12.04. I'll be sure to try it.




> The way it is listed now on
> 
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo
> 
> is sufficient. There is no need to make the changes suggested by michael37


Really? I haven't noticed an 11.10 section on the Wiki. The psb_gfx driver in 11.10 kernel is indeed unusable. I am sorry, but I am not planning to put instructions to build custom kernels there, it's simply unrealistic. I've done custom kernels in 1996, but I wouldn't do it in 2011.

Just for the record, I completely agree with you on all other points about gma500. However, the fact remains that I own two computers with it and I won't be getting rid of them any time soon.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Really? I haven't noticed an 11.10 section on the Wiki. The psb_gfx driver in 11.10 kernel is indeed unusable. I am sorry, but I am not planning to put instructions to build custom kernels there, it's simply unrealistic. I've done custom kernels in 1996, but I wouldn't do it in 2011.


The wiki is community maintained, feel free to add any productive information you wish.

There is no such thing as a "11.10 kernel"  :Wink: 

Just because you have a problem on your hardware and just because you are unwilling to compile a kernel does not make it right to mark a driver that works well for others, who are willing to build a kernel, as "unstable".

You really need to be more open minded, and, while I am glad you have a solution that works for you, you are wrong to invalidate alternates that work for others.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Agree, and the open source components required to put together a usable netbook is not mature. I am guessing it will be much improved in 12.04. I'll be sure to try it.
> 
> 
> Really? I haven't noticed an 11.10 section on the Wiki. The psb_gfx driver in 11.10 kernel is indeed unusable. I am sorry, but I am not planning to put instructions to build custom kernels there, it's simply unrealistic. I've done custom kernels in 1996, but I wouldn't do it in 2011.
> 
> Just for the record, I completely agree with you on all other points about gma500. However, the fact remains that I own two computers with it and I won't be getting rid of them any time soon.


FYI:

1. psb_gfx does not work on the default kernel shipped with Ubuntu 11.10, 3.0.0. If you compile a custom kernel, as far as I know minimum stable version is 3.0.4, it works.

2. better news for all -

*The psb_gfx driver works on 12.04 (alpha 1) "out of the box"*

The only problem is the stub driver (poulsbo) conflicts with the psb_gfx module.

So 

1. Boot 12.04 Alpha - X will fail.

2. Go to a console - Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F3

3. Become root



```
sudo -i
```

4. Remove the stub (polusbo driver) and load the psb_gfx driver

[code]rmmod polusbo
modprobe psb_gfx[code]

5. Exit the root shell and start x as the user "ubuntu"



```
exit #this exits the root shell

# As the user "ubuntu"
startx
```

Postinstallation you can simply blacklist the polusbo driver.

See this bug report : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ux/+bug/899244

Should be a trivial change and precise will work "out of the box" with the gma500

----------


## Boozebeard

The only problem I'm getting with EMGD and 11.04 is resuming from suspended. Most the time I just get a black screen and have to do a hard reset. Anyone know how to fix this?

----------


## PilotPaul

> FYI:
> 
> 1. psb_gfx does not work on the default kernel shipped with Ubuntu 11.10, 3.0.0. If you compile a custom kernel, as far as I know minimum stable version is 3.0.4, it works.
> 
> 2. better news for all -
> 
> *The psb_gfx driver works on 12.04 (alpha 1) "out of the box"*
> 
> The only problem is the stub driver (poulsbo) conflicts with the psb_gfx module.
> ...


With Aspire One 751h I also have to disable Plymouth (sudo mv /etc/init/plymouth.conf /etc/init/plymouth.conf.disabled)

Resume also still broken.

----------


## lucazade

@bodhi.zazen
great news, thanks for heads up.. subscribed to bug report.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> With Aspire One 751h I also have to disable Plymouth (sudo mv /etc/init/plymouth.conf /etc/init/plymouth.conf.disabled)
> 
> Resume also still broken.


OK, thanks. I just ran it live, disabled splash when booting. Did not do much in the way of performance testing, just nice to see X working without adding a bunch of ppa or hassling with config files.

----------


## michael37

> The only problem I'm getting with EMGD and 11.04 is resuming from suspended. Most the time I just get a black screen and have to do a hard reset. Anyone know how to fix this?


Same page, scroll down and look for "Known issues and tweaks"

After applying tweaks, I can successfully resume from suspended 80% of the time.

----------


## michael37

> The wiki is community maintained, feel free to add any productive information you wish.
> 
> There is no such thing as a "11.10 kernel" 
> 
> Just because you have a problem on your hardware and just because you are unwilling to compile a kernel does not make it right to mark a driver that works well for others, who are willing to build a kernel, as "unstable".
> 
> You really need to be more open minded, and, while I am glad you have a solution that works for you, you are wrong to invalidate alternates that work for others.


I am open minded, but I am also realistic. Building custom kernels by the whole community is very risky and error prone.

Speaking of "11.10 kernel", I hereby summon Mr. Google for evidence. Search for "oneiric ocelot kernel". 14.6 million results imply that there is such thing, notably version 3.0.

Seriously, if you think that an updated kernel is a solution, what about mainline kernels? They should work fine on 11.10. Would you care to try one of them and make a recommendation for steps to install mainline?




> The psb_gfx driver works on 12.04 (alpha 1) "out of the box"


That's what I mean when I say "works"!

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I am open minded, but I am also realistic. Building custom kernels by the whole community is very risky and error prone.
> 
> Speaking of "11.10 kernel", I hereby summon Mr. Google for evidence. Search for "oneiric ocelot kernel". 14.6 million results imply that there is such thing, notably version 3.0.


Seem you do not understand how kernels are numbered. See http://www.kernel.org/

Ubuntu applies patches to a kernel, most notably apparmor, but Canonical does not write the kernel source.




> Seriously, if you think that an updated kernel is a solution, what about mainline kernels? They should work fine on 11.10. Would you care to try one of them and make a recommendation for steps to install mainline?


No, no, no, not a mainline kernel. You want a stable kernel.

See kernel.org - HOW THE DEVELOPMENT PROCESS WORKS

Anything higher then 3.0.4

It is not *that* hard to build a custom kernel.

bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/kernel

After downloading and extracting the source code



```
cp /boot/config-x.y.z /linux-3.0.4/.config
make localmodconfig
make menuconfig
```

Enable psb_gfx (it is no more then 3 changes).



```
make -j5
make modules
sudo make modules_install
```

copy the kernel image to /boot
make an initramfs
grub-update


again, you may not wish to do all that, and the average user may not as well, and I understand your reluctance.

All I am asking, please respect the choice of others. 

You not wanting to compile a kernel != unstable driver != the kind of update to the wiki you have suggested.




> That's what I mean when I say "works"!


Actually , after playing with the live image a little, it is trivial.

Boot the live CD, edit the boot line.

add "poulsbo.blacklist=yes" , without quotes

The initial screen will be distored (cut off), simply log out and back in (user = ubuntu, password is blank)

boot and it works, 2d graphics, native resolution.

I grant there are some things missing, but, if the bug report I filed above is accepted, and they make a very minor edit to the .config used to generate the kernel, 12.04 will boot on the GMA500 , X will work at native resolution, Unity works.

No fancy 3-d stuff, suspend and hibernation and changing the backlight brightness may not all work as expected, but the live CD should basically work.

----------


## PendragonUK

I'm looking for a Howto to help me with my Netbook.

It's an Acer AspireOne Model AO751h

In the past I have followed the instructions HERE However I'm running into a major problem when I try to install 11.10.

With early versions of Ubuntu have installed but with the wrong drives and screen rez. I would follow the instruction and all would be well, or at least as well as we can expect for funky hardware.

As it stands now 11.10 will not install as I'm dumped to the command line as Xserver will not start. If I try to install from boot it dosn't even get that far. If I use the alt install disk I can get it installed but then again xserver will not start. 

I'm stumped I can't get an install running to a point where I can then apply the necessary fix, adding the ppa and such to run the EMGD drivers.

----------


## PilotPaul

> I'm looking for a Howto to help me with my Netbook.
> 
> It's an Acer AspireOne Model AO751h
> 
> In the past I have followed the instructions HERE However I'm running into a major problem when I try to install 11.10.
> 
> With early versions of Ubuntu have installed but with the wrong drives and screen rez. I would follow the instruction and all would be well, or at least as well as we can expect for funky hardware.
> 
> As it stands now 11.10 will not install as I'm dumped to the command line as Xserver will not start. If I try to install from boot it dosn't even get that far. If I use the alt install disk I can get it installed but then again xserver will not start. 
> ...


The latest poulsbo hardware wiki (recently updated) should explain how to get around your problems... however I would stick with Natty (11.04) with EMGD 1.8 drivers for the 751h for the time being.  These drivers will work with Oneiric (11.10) but suspend is broken for kernels greater than 3.0 and for me that is a pretty important feature for a netbook.

Precise (12.04) with psb_gfx is looking promising for the future but this is unaccelerated and as of the latest snapshot suspend is still broken.

Good luck!

----------


## godfazr

How to upgrade to EMGD 1.8 from 1.6 on Natty? Do I need to remove old emgd, purge old ppa and add new one and then install new one or there's an easy procedure?

----------


## PendragonUK

> The latest poulsbo hardware wiki (recently updated) should explain how to get around your problems... however I would stick with Natty (11.04) with EMGD 1.8 drivers for the 751h for the time being.  These drivers will work with Oneiric (11.10) but suspend is broken for kernels greater than 3.0 and for me that is a pretty important feature for a netbook.
> 
> Precise (12.04) with psb_gfx is looking promising for the future but this is unaccelerated and as of the latest snapshot suspend is still broken.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks m8, I'll go back to 11.04 anything to get away from Joli-OS cos right now that's just about the only distro that works out of the box!

----------


## michael37

> How to upgrade to EMGD 1.8 from 1.6 on Natty? Do I need to remove old emgd, purge old ppa and add new one and then install new one or there's an easy procedure?


I think you got it, that is the procedure. A bit manual.

----------


## michael37

> ... Anything higher then 3.0.4
> 
> It is not *that* hard to build a custom kernel.


Very impressive. If a fellow who is admittedly non-IT tries to convince an admitted IT professional who has been building custom kernels in the nineties that it's not that hard to build custom kernels, there is only one thing I can do. I admit that I lost the argument  :Smile:

----------


## stevensj

> Very impressive. If a fellow who is admittedly non-IT tries to convince an admitted IT professional who has been building custom kernels in the nineties that it's not that hard to build custom kernels, there is only one thing I can do. I admit that I lost the argument


Not *that* hard, perhaps, but not that easy, either.

I'm on my 4th attempt on 11.10 on Dell Mini 10, with 3.1.1 or 3.1.4, following the instructions from Bodhi.Zahzen.  Poulsbo blacklisted, plymouth disabled, compiling from oldconfig gives no errors, but I still get stuck at a purple screen.  At 2+ hours per attempt (more if I start form a clean install, it's pretty frustrating.

Any idea what I'm doing wrong?  I'd send some logs, but I don't even get that far.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Not *that* hard, perhaps, but not that easy, either.
> 
> I'm on my 4th attempt on 11.10 on Dell Mini 10, with 3.1.1 or 3.1.4, following the instructions from Bodhi.Zahzen.  Poulsbo blacklisted, plymouth disabled, compiling from oldconfig gives no errors, but I still get stuck at a purple screen.  At 2+ hours per attempt (more if I start form a clean install, it's pretty frustrating.
> 
> Any idea what I'm doing wrong?  I'd send some logs, but I don't even get that far.


You copy an old config to your source directory.

You can NOT then simply use make oldconfig, you can run that if you wish, but you will build a huge kernel. At least run 

```
make localmodconfig
```

localmodconfig will set your configuration to build only the modules you need, and thus speed up compilation time.

You then need to confirm your configuration



```
make menuconfig
```

The relevant settings are




> # CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set
> # CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set
> # CONFIG_STUB_POULSBO is not set
> 
> CONFIG_DRM_PSB=m
> # CONFIG_DRM_PSB_MRST is not set
> # CONFIG_DRM_PSB_MFLD is not set
> # CONFIG_DRM_PSB_CDV is not set


You can grep your config for those settings.

Alternately, just use Ubuntu 12.04 alpha and blacklist poulsbo

Append "poulsbo.blacklist=yes" to your kernel line when you boot the live CD (Flash drive.

----------


## stevensj

> You copy an old config to your source directory.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> make menuconfig
> ```
> 
> The relevant settings are
> ...


Previously I had y for the DRM_PSB options.  Compiling again now with the settings above, resulting from make localmodconfig.  We'll see how it goes.  I noticed that when I do make menuconfig, that GMA500_stub_driver is not selected.

I initially installed from 11.10 live USB, which only boots with poulsbo.dummy=1 psb_gfx.dummy=1.  I am doing all the compiling in this environment.  Could this mean that some important modules are not loaded, so don't appear in the .config file?




> Alternately, just use Ubuntu 12.04 alpha and blacklist poulsbo
> 
> Append "poulsbo.blacklist=yes" to your kernel line when you boot the live CD (Flash drive.


I successfully booted this, then it crashed when I tried to suspend/wake.  I'd rather not use an alpha version, as this is my wife's netbook and stability is the most important factor.

I wanted a cool netbook to showcase the speed and stability of the Linux netbook experience.  As a testament to the GMA500 Linux experience (and XP, to be fair), she now brings her work laptop home in the evenings...

UPDATE:  It works!  Very snappy and slick, even full-screen youtube.  I'm impressed.  I haven't tried suspend/hibernate yet.  The big downside is that the Dell Mini10 needs the Broadcom STA proprietary wireless driver.  Installation from additional drivers fails, the log file says it can't find the module wl.  I'll have another look.  Thanks for advice so far.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Previously I had y for the DRM_PSB options.  Compiling again now with the settings above, resulting from make localmodconfig.  We'll see how it goes.  I noticed that when I do make menuconfig, that GMA500_stub_driver is not selected.
> 
> I initially installed from 11.10 live USB, which only boots with poulsbo.dummy=1 psb_gfx.dummy=1.  I am doing all the compiling in this environment.  Could this mean that some important modules are not loaded, so don't appear in the .config file?


Look at those config options closely, you do NOT want to build the stub driver.




> I successfully booted this, then it crashed when I tried to suspend/wake.  I'd rather not use an alpha version, as this is my wife's netbook and stability is the most important factor.


OK, so the psb_gfx works then, yes there are still some bugs. 

The obvious work around is not to use suspend / hibernation.




> I wanted a cool netbook to showcase the speed and stability of the Linux netbook experience.  As a testament to the GMA500 Linux experience (and XP, to be fair), she now brings her work laptop home in the evenings...


Linux works very well, you just have lousy / poorly supported hardware.

If you want to see what linux will do, next time purchase with Linux (rather then windows) pre-installed, several vendors offer several options.

----------


## stevensj

> Look at those config options closely, you do NOT want to build the stub driver.


I think that might have been the problem before, as I was building the GMA500 stub before.  I'd also been looking for something called psb_gfx.  I can confirm for others the that lines in the .config file that worked for me are:



```
# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set
# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set
# CONFIG_STUB_POULSBO is not set

CONFIG_DRM_PSB=m
# CONFIG_DRM_PSB_MRST is not set
# CONFIG_DRM_PSB_MFLD is not set
# CONFIG_DRM_PSB_CDV is not set
```




> If you want to see what linux will do, next time purchase with Linux (rather then windows) pre-installed, several vendors offer several options.


Exactly.  I've installed Ubuntu smoothly on a number of Dell machines over the past four years, so I just assumed that the Mini10 would be the same.  I'll check more carefully next time.

----------


## cyberworldukltd

I successfully booted this, then it crashed when I tried to  suspend/wake.  I'd rather not use an alpha version, as this is my wife's  netbook and stability is the most important factor.

----------


## pooledge

cannot access src and pkg since yesterday. apt-get update ends up as follows:

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gma/500/ubu...rce/Sources.gz 404 Not Found

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gma/500/ubu...86/Packages.gz 404 Not Found

notice a slash between gma & 500! i might be wrong, but without it both files are accessible.

thanks in advance

ps: will i get an updated path after re-adding a repository, after all files are moved? i guess that is what happening right now =)
pps: found these http://ppa.launchpad.net/gma500/ppa/.../maverick/main
is there a way i can define this path to apt-get update manualy?

pps: solved, thx for your patience

----------


## ferry_toth

Hey guys,

Have you noted EMGD 1.10 is released on the intel website?

It still needs Xorg 1.9 unfortunately.

Ferry

----------


## lucazade

ferry_toth thanks for heads up.. going to test and update packages in a ppa.

----------


## ferry_toth

I didn't dare to ask  :Smile: 

Ferry

----------


## lucazade

While I was looking at 1.10 contents I've seen Jools has updated his ppa with new bits:
https://launchpad.net/~jools/+archive/emgd-xorg1.9

going to try them in the meanwhile..

EDIT: 1.10 works .. no visible changes atm.. gnomeshell still dies after loaded the top panel ugh!!!

----------


## mattrope

> Hey guys,
> 
> Have you noted EMGD 1.10 is released on the intel website?
> 
> It still needs Xorg 1.9 unfortunately.
> 
> Ferry


No, EMGD 1.10 contains an Xorg 1.10 binary in addition to the Xorg 1.9, it just isn't officially advertised.  If you download the tarball version, you'll find the usual "Meego 1.2" and "Fedora 14" folder which contain the typical Xorg 1.9 support.  However there's an additional "Meego_Wayland" folder which also happens to contain an Xorg 1.10 DDX in addition to the extra wayland libraries.  You'll have to unpack the Meego RPM's to get at them of course.

----------


## ferry_toth

Ahem, sorry, I only checked the annoiunced info on the web-site.

Ferry

----------


## mattrope

> Ahem, sorry, I only checked the annoiunced info on the web-site.
> 
> Ferry


No problem.  F14 and Meego1.2 are still the "official" targets for this EMGD release (both of which use X 1.9), so that's all that gets advertised on the website and in the documentation.   The Wayland support (and X 1.10 binary) that are in the "Meego_Wayland" folder are considered "proof of concept" to support some specific customer requests, but since neither of the target OS's officially use these updated components out of the box, they just don't get advertised.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

[QUOTE=stevensj;11524767]I think that might have been the problem before, as I was building the GMA500 stub before.  I'd also been looking for something called psb_gfx.  I can confirm for others the that lines in the .config file that worked for me are:



```
# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set
# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set
# CONFIG_STUB_POULSBO is not set

CONFIG_DRM_PSB=m
# CONFIG_DRM_PSB_MRST is not set
# CONFIG_DRM_PSB_MFLD is not set
# CONFIG_DRM_PSB_CDV is not set
```

It is confusing , but 


> CONFIG_DRM_PSB=m


 is the psb_gfx.ko (module / driver). The stub driver, CONFIG_STUB_POULSBO, looks nice, but conflicts. I filed a bug with kernel.org already.




> Exactly.  I've installed Ubuntu smoothly on a number of Dell machines over the past four years, so I just assumed that the Mini10 would be the same.  I'll check more carefully next time.


Honestly, that is what I am doing next time, purchase with Linux pre-installed. Any extra $ is worth not having to hassle with non-compatible hardware, wireless, graphic card, or otherwise.

Plus, what a great way to support open source.




> I successfully booted this


What is "this" ? What version of Ubuntu and what driver for the GMA500 ?




> then it crashed when I tried to suspend/wake.  I'd rather not use an alpha version, as this is my wife's netbook and stability is the most important factor.


If you tried the psb_gfx , yes suspend is not working (yet). IMO it is a trade off with ALL the drivers, none are hassle or bug free.

Are you willing to use a driver that works out of the box , but is only 2d and no suspend ? If so psb_gfx is a great option.

If not, try another driver. As you can see from the almost 5,000 posts, it is not as if other drivers are stable or hassle free either =)

Look up at the last two posts, and you see the same old issue with the other driver, it has to be constantly reverse engineered. this has been the issue with all the drivers for all 5,000 posts. psb_gfx will solve that (the problem of reverse engineering), but with limitations.

My advice, if you are going to stay with Ubuntu, use 12.04 with a separate /home directory. Do NOT update 12.04 often, once every 2 weeks or so, and check the forums first. If 12.04 dies, re-install, you know the alpha works, and your data is save in a separate /home so it is really not a big deal to run 12.04 alpha.

Pick your poison, good luck to you.

----------


## lucazade

@mattrope 
Thanks for heads up about xorg 1.10 compatibility.. great!

I've updated emgd-xorg and dkms module debs in my testing ppa, did a clean install of oneiric and used both repos without downgrading xorg.
Working good.. 

@Thopiekar
What about making a new ppa with new bits (and your support packages) and without the downgraded xorg1.9?
We should probably update some other packages:
emgdgui, emgdinfo, emgdui, gstreamer0.10-emgd-extras,  mplayer-vaapi, libva

opengl and vaapi seems ok, haven't tried unity3d yet..
gnomeshell instead is still crashing at startup but it seems a bit better now than with xorg1.9.

EDIT1: Ask Ubuntu devs to integrate our packages in their repo in order to have EMGD in Restricted Hardware Tool.. It would be great  :Capital Razz: 
EDIT2: Virtualterminal during shutdown is not well aligned (minor issue and a regression)
EDIT3: Suspend is still broken (at least on my acer751h).. cannot resume from suspend, power led remains orange and blinking and no signs of life.
EDIT4: 'noplymouth' kernel param is no more necessary. Please check yourself and in case we should remove it from emgd support packages.
EDIT5: brightness support is broken. ugh!

----------


## PilotPaul

Hi Luca,

I intend to stick with Natty on my 751h for the time being until such time as suspend is fixed (maybe in later versions of Precise...still broken at the moment!).

I would welcome the opportunity to run EMGD 1.10 and X.Org 1.10 under Natty if that's possible...especially if I can upgrade my current installation (EMGD 1.8 and downgraded X.Org 1.9) without having to reinstall.

Let me know if I can try anything out.

----------


## lucazade

> Hi Luca,
> 
> I intend to stick with Natty on my 751h for the time being until such time as suspend is fixed (maybe in later versions of Precise...still broken at the moment!).
> 
> I would welcome the opportunity to run EMGD 1.10 and X.Org 1.10 under Natty if that's possible...especially if I can upgrade my current installation (EMGD 1.8 and downgraded X.Org 1.9) without having to reinstall.
> 
> Let me know if I can try anything out.


you can try with 'sudo ppa-purge ppa:gma500/emgd-fix'
this will remove the downgraded xorg 1.9 and all the emgd1.8 packages. 

atm emgd 1.10 is packaged ony for oneiric, when we'll create a new ppa we'll take care also of natty.

----------


## ferry_toth

So how do I upgrade from maverick with emgd 1.8 (downgraded 1.9 xorg) to oneric with emgd 1.10.

I would imagine:
-purge old emgd/xorg as in post above
-reboot
-upgrade to oneric
-reboot
-add you ppa? Where is it?
-reboot

Ferry

----------


## godfazr

> The relevant settings are


With these settings I was finally able to build kernel that will boot normally. I used 3.0.9 kernel.
BTW, why in your guide you use manual copy of config and BzImage to /boot and update initramfs instead of


```
sudo make install
```

which does this automatically?

Anyway, I got normal screen resolution and good 2D performance, however there still several unpleasant problems:
- brightness buttons doesn't adjust actual brightness, but only respective screen indicator;
- at startup screen sliced, relog helps, but it's not suitable to do it each time;
- in additiona sound is sometimes choppy (will probably try PulseAudio solutions from Arch wiki).

And also I'm curious - there were at least 2 posts saying



> Very snappy and slick, *even full-screen youtube.*


How did they do it? I can't get normal playback of video even in window (and I wouldn't expect it considering driver state description), but if it's really possible in some way - please tell me how?

----------


## thomi_ch

hey all

i'm on oneiric with kernel 3.0.0.13 and emgd-dkms:
apt-cache policy emgd-dkms 
emgd-dkms:
  Installed: 1.8.0.2032-0ubuntu1~ppa5
  Candidate: 1.8.0.2032-0ubuntu1~ppa5
  Version table:
 *** 1.8.0.2032-0ubuntu1~ppa5 0
        500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/gma500/emgd-1.8/ubuntu/ oneiric/main i386 Packages
        100 /var/lib/dpkg/status

i tried to upgrade to kernel 3.0.0.14 and emgs-dkms is broken.. also after sudo dpkg-reconfigure emgs-dkms..

switched back to kernel 3.0.0.13 and all is working fine..

what to do, to get it working on 3.0.0.14?

for the moment, i'm fine with 3.0.0.13.... 

thanks
thomi

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> With these settings I was finally able to build kernel that will boot normally. I used 3.0.9 kernel.
> BTW, why in your guide you use manual copy of config and BzImage to /boot and update initramfs instead of
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo make install
> ```
> 
> which does this automatically?
> ...


Your sound problem is unrelated to the GMA500.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...61&postcount=2

but, yes there are a few annoyances, to say the least, with the GMA500 yet. It is not as if the other driver (emgd) is without hassles either. Pick your poison.

It psb_gfx should work better over time.

You should probably file a bug report with kernel.org as they are maintaining the driver  :Wink: 

Yes, you need to restart X, definitely a bug with the driver.

Polite complaints to intel are also in order. Intel used to be better with Linux support.

----------


## lucazade

gnome-shell backtrace with emgd..



```
gnome-shell --replace
Avviso del window manager: Log level 16: Unable to register authentication agent: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed: An authentication agent already exists for the given subject
Avviso del window manager: Log level 16: Error registering polkit authentication agent: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed: An authentication agent already exists for the given subject (polkit-error-quark 0)
      JS LOG: GNOME Shell started at Sun Dec 11 2011 17:53:00 GMT+0100 (CET)
*** glibc detected *** gnome-shell: malloc(): memory corruption: 0x0a379798 ***
======= Backtrace: =========
/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6(+0x6ebc2)[0x9dbbc2]
/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6(+0x7055e)[0x9dd55e]
/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6(__libc_malloc+0x68)[0x9df498]
/usr/lib/libEMGDOGL.so(+0x12fb59)[0x1d85b59]
/usr/lib/libEMGDOGL.so(+0xbf2d3)[0x1d152d3]
/usr/lib/libEMGDOGL.so(+0xc1aef)[0x1d17aef]
/usr/lib/libEMGDOGL.so(+0x4cbe1)[0x1ca2be1]
/usr/lib/libEMGDOGL.so(pvroglDrawArrays+0x26)[0x1d2d7d6]
/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcogl.so.5(+0x26a8f)[0xd64a8f]
======= Memory map: ========
00110000-00216000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 135434     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libclutter-glx-1.0.so.0.800.0
00216000-00217000 ---p 00106000 08:05 135434     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libclutter-glx-1.0.so.0.800.0
00217000-00219000 r--p 00106000 08:05 135434     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libclutter-glx-1.0.so.0.800.0
00219000-0021a000 rw-p 00108000 08:05 135434     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libclutter-glx-1.0.so.0.800.0
0021a000-0021b000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
0021b000-00232000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 392674     /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread-2.13.so
00232000-00233000 r--p 00016000 08:05 392674     /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread-2.13.so
00233000-00234000 rw-p 00017000 08:05 392674     /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread-2.13.so
00234000-00236000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
00236000-0023e000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 133365     /usr/lib/libstartup-notification-1.so.0.0.0
0023e000-0023f000 r--p 00007000 08:05 133365     /usr/lib/libstartup-notification-1.so.0.0.0
0023f000-00240000 rw-p 00008000 08:05 133365     /usr/lib/libstartup-notification-1.so.0.0.0
00240000-0025e000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 392601     /lib/i386-linux-gnu/ld-2.13.so
0025e000-0025f000 r--p 0001d000 08:05 392601     /lib/i386-linux-gnu/ld-2.13.so
0025f000-00260000 rw-p 0001e000 08:05 392601     /lib/i386-linux-gnu/ld-2.13.so
00260000-002d6000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 132897     /usr/lib/libgdk-3.so.0.200.0
002d6000-002d8000 r--p 00075000 08:05 132897     /usr/lib/libgdk-3.so.0.200.0
002d8000-002d9000 rw-p 00077000 08:05 132897     /usr/lib/libgdk-3.so.0.200.0
002d9000-00326000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 135503     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgobject-2.0.so.0.3000.0
00326000-00327000 r--p 0004d000 08:05 135503     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgobject-2.0.so.0.3000.0
00327000-00328000 rw-p 0004e000 08:05 135503     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgobject-2.0.so.0.3000.0
00328000-0041f000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 392639     /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0.3000.0
0041f000-00420000 r--p 000f6000 08:05 392639     /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0.3000.0
00420000-00421000 rw-p 000f7000 08:05 392639     /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0.3000.0
00421000-00422000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0 
00422000-004de000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 147391     /usr/lib/libmutter.so.0.0.0
004de000-004e0000 r--p 000bb000 08:05 147391     /usr/lib/libmutter.so.0.0.0
004e0000-004e3000 rw-p 000bd000 08:05 147391     /usr/lib/libmutter.so.0.0.0
004e3000-00535000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 132871     /usr/lib/libfolks.so.25.2.2
00535000-00537000 r--p 00051000 08:05 132871     /usr/lib/libfolks.so.25.2.2
00537000-00538000 rw-p 00053000 08:05 132871     /usr/lib/libfolks.so.25.2.2
00538000-00586000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 132907     /usr/lib/libgee.so.2.0.0
00586000-00588000 r--p 0004d000 08:05 132907     /usr/lib/libgee.so.2.0.0
00588000-00589000 rw-p 0004f000 08:05 132907     /usr/lib/libgee.so.2.0.0
00589000-005bb000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 147440     /usr/lib/libgjs.so.0.0.0
005bb000-005bc000 r--p 00031000 08:05 147440     /usr/lib/libgjs.so.0.0.0
005bc000-005bd000 rw-p 00032000 08:05 147440     /usr/lib/libgjs.so.0.0.0
005bd000-005be000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
005be000-005d5000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 132957     /usr/lib/libgnome-menu-3.so.0.0.0
005d5000-005d6000 r--p 00016000 08:05 132957     /usr/lib/libgnome-menu-3.so.0.0.0
005d6000-005d7000 rw-p 00017000 08:05 132957     /usr/lib/libgnome-menu-3.so.0.0.0
005d7000-005e6000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 132714     /usr/lib/libcanberra.so.0.2.5
005e6000-005e7000 r--p 0000e000 08:05 132714     /usr/lib/libcanberra.so.0.2.5
005e7000-005e8000 rw-p 0000f000 08:05 132714     /usr/lib/libcanberra.so.0.2.5
005e8000-00618000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 133380     /usr/lib/libtelepathy-logger.so.2.2.0
00618000-00619000 r--p 0002f000 08:05 133380     /usr/lib/libtelepathy-logger.so.2.2.0
00619000-0061a000 rw-p 00030000 08:05 133380     /usr/lib/libtelepathy-logger.so.2.2.0
0061a000-00622000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 133283     /usr/lib/libpolkit-agent-1.so.0.0.0
00622000-00623000 r--p 00008000 08:05 133283     /usr/lib/libpolkit-agent-1.so.0.0.0
00623000-00624000 rw-p 00009000 08:05 133283     /usr/lib/libpolkit-agent-1.so.0.0.0
00624000-00628000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 135387     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libXfixes.so.3.1.0
00628000-00629000 r--p 00003000 08:05 135387     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libXfixes.so.3.1.0
00629000-0062a000 rw-p 00004000 08:05 135387     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libXfixes.so.3.1.0
0062a000-007d8000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 133378     /usr/lib/libtelepathy-glib.so.0.61.0
007d8000-007d9000 ---p 001ae000 08:05 133378     /usr/lib/libtelepathy-glib.so.0.61.0
007d9000-007dc000 r--p 001ae000 08:05 133378     /usr/lib/libtelepathy-glib.so.0.61.0
007dc000-007e0000 rw-p 001b1000 08:05 133378     /usr/lib/libtelepathy-glib.so.0.61.0
007e0000-007e1000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
007e1000-00838000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 132997     /usr/lib/libgstbase-0.10.so.0.29.0
00838000-00839000 r--p 00056000 08:05 132997     /usr/lib/libgstbase-0.10.so.0.29.0
00839000-0083a000 rw-p 00057000 08:05 132997     /usr/lib/libgstbase-0.10.so.0.29.0
0083a000-00852000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 133287     /usr/lib/libpolkit-gobject-1.so.0.0.0
00852000-00853000 r--p 00017000 08:05 133287     /usr/lib/libpolkit-gobject-1.so.0.0.0
00853000-00854000 rw-p 00018000 08:05 133287     /usr/lib/libpolkit-gobject-1.so.0.0.0
00854000-00884000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 132743     /usr/lib/libnm-glib.so.4.2.0
00884000-00885000 r--p 00030000 08:05 132743     /usr/lib/libnm-glib.so.4.2.0
00885000-00886000 rw-p 00031000 08:05 132743     /usr/lib/libnm-glib.so.4.2.0
00886000-008d5000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 130606     /usr/lib/libnm-util.so.2.1.0
008d5000-008d6000 ---p 0004f000 08:05 130606     /usr/lib/libnm-util.so.2.1.0
008d6000-008d7000 r--p 0004f000 08:05 130606     /usr/lib/libnm-util.so.2.1.0
008d7000-008d8000 rw-p 00050000 08:05 130606     /usr/lib/libnm-util.so.2.1.0
008d8000-008f8000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 132953     /usr/lib/libgnome-keyring.so.0.1.1
008f8000-008f9000 r--p 0001f000 08:05 132953     /usr/lib/libgnome-keyring.so.0.1.1
008f9000-008fa000 rw-p 00020000 08:05 132953     /usr/lib/libgnome-keyring.so.0.1.1
008fa000-00910000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 134728     /usr/lib/gnome-bluetooth/libgnome-bluetooth-applet.so.0.0.0
00910000-00911000 r--p 00015000 08:05 134728     /usr/lib/gnome-bluetooth/libgnome-bluetooth-applet.so.0.0.0
00911000-00912000 rw-p 00016000 08:05 134728     /usr/lib/gnome-bluetooth/libgnome-bluetooth-applet.so.0.0.0
00912000-00935000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 135458     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libdbus-glib-1.so.2.2.0
00935000-00936000 r--p 00022000 08:05 135458     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libdbus-glib-1.so.2.2.0
00936000-00937000 rw-p 00023000 08:05 135458     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libdbus-glib-1.so.2.2.0
00937000-0095f000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 392644     /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libm-2.13.so
0095f000-00960000 r--p 00028000 08:05 392644     /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libm-2.13.so
00960000-00961000 rw-p 00029000 08:05 392644     /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libm-2.13.so
00961000-00964000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 135495     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.3000.0
00964000-00965000 r--p 00002000 08:05 135495     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.3000.0
00965000-00966000 rw-p 00003000 08:05 135495     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.3000.0
00966000-0096a000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 135601     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpulse-mainloop-glib.so.0.0.4
0096a000-0096b000 r--p 00003000 08:05 135601     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpulse-mainloop-glib.so.0.0.4
0096b000-0096c000 rw-p 00004000 08:05 135601     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpulse-mainloop-glib.so.0.0.4
0096c000-0096d000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0          [vdso]
0096d000-00ae3000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 392614     /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc-2.13.so
00ae3000-00ae5000 r--p 00176000 08:05 392614     /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc-2.13.so
00ae5000-00ae6000 rw-p 00178000 08:05 392614     /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc-2.13.so
00ae6000-00ae9000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
00ae9000-00b36000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 136050     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1.2
00b36000-00b38000 r--p 0004c000 08:05 136050     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1.2
00b38000-00b3c000 rwxp 0004e000 08:05 136050     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1.2
00b3c000-00b3d000 rwxp 00000000 00:00 0 
00b3d000-00b6e000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 132752     /usr/lib/libcroco-0.6.so.3.0.1
00b6e000-00b6f000 r--p 00030000 08:05 132752     /usr/lib/libcroco-0.6.so.3.0.1
00b6f000-00b71000 rw-p 00031000 08:05 132752     /usr/lib/libcroco-0.6.so.3.0.1
00b71000-00b75000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 132712     /usr/lib/libcanberra-gtk3.so.0.1.8
00b75000-00b76000 r--p 00003000 08:05 132712     /usr/lib/libcanberra-gtk3.so.0.1.8
00b76000-00b77000 rw-p 00004000 08:05 132712     /usr/lib/libcanberra-gtk3.so.0.1.8
00b77000-00b80000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 135397     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libXrender.so.1.3.0
00b80000-00b81000 r--p 00008000 08:05 135397     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libXrender.so.1.3.0
00b81000-00b82000 rw-p 00009000 08:05 135397     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libXrender.so.1.3.0
00b82000-00b84000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 135381     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libXdamage.so.1.1.0
00b84000-00b85000 r--p 00001000 08:05 135381     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libXdamage.so.1.1.0
00b85000-00b86000 rw-p 00002000 08:05 135381     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libXdamage.so.1.1.0
00b86000-00b88000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 135377     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libXcomposite.so.1.0.0
00b88000-00b89000 r--p 00001000 08:05 135377     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libXcomposite.so.1.0.0
00b89000-00b8a000 rw-p 00002000 08:05 135377     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libXcomposite.so.1.0.0
00b8a000-00b8b000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 135371     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libX11-xcb.so.1.0.0
00b8b000-00b8c000 r--p 00000000 08:05 135371     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libX11-xcb.so.1.0.0
00b8c000-00b8d000 rw-p 00001000 08:05 135371     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libX11-xcb.so.1.0.0
00b8d000-00c54000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 135431     /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcairo.so.2.11000.2
```

----------


## Cookieh

Thanks for sharing this, really appreciated it as I was looking for this...  :Capital Razz:

----------


## lucazade

> Thanks for sharing this, really appreciated it as I was looking for this...


Thanks for sharing your happiness, you made my day  :Wink: 

... now trying to be serious this is the *ppa for emgd 1.10 and oneiric*.
https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd110

soon packages for natty.

----------


## konas

Thanks  . This came at the right moment for me, I just did a fresh install of Oneiric on my acer 751h, used this ppa and everything went well.

----------


## davuvnik

Ubuntu Lucid Linx
Acer Aspire AO751h
PSB driver
Kernel 2.6.32-36-generic

Question: Does anyone know how to plug in a TV LCD or LED with higher resolutions than 1366x768?  :Confused: 

I connected my netbook to an LCD which is FullHD 1080p but it doesn't display at any higher resolution than 720p, I restarted Ubuntu and I use single monitor output configuration.

My guess is that I have to add that resolution to a config file, but I don't know if that might cripple my drivers nor which file is it.

----------


## godfazr

FYI: Just installed VLC on my Oineric+psb_gfx and it shows very good result for non-hd video (e.g. HDRip encoded with XviD) - perfect performance in window mode and near to perfect in fullscreen.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> FYI: Just installed VLC on my Oineric+psb_gfx and it shows very good result for non-hd video (e.g. HDRip encoded with XviD) - perfect performance in window mode and near to perfect in fullscreen.


Fantastic !!!

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> FYI: Just installed VLC on my Oineric+psb_gfx and it shows very good result for non-hd video (e.g. HDRip encoded with XviD) - perfect performance in window mode and near to perfect in fullscreen.


FWIW, in follow up to our previous discussion, add this option to your boot options



```
console=tty1
```

X will then start properly.

----------


## godfazr

> FWIW, in follow up to our previous discussion, add this option to your boot options
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> console=tty1
> ```
> 
> X will then start properly.


Noob question: where to add this to apply this permanently? If I add this to boot options during startup it's applied only to current boot.

----------


## knopper1

> Thanks for sharing your happiness, you made my day 
> 
> ... now trying to be serious this is the *ppa for emgd 1.10 and oneiric*.
> https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd110
> 
> soon packages for natty.


First test results from me. Comparing with version 1.8, which worked OK (not counting crashes when trying to return back to the text console or resume-suspend) with the downgraded xserver-xorg-core 1.9.

Added
deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gma500/emgd110/ubuntu oneiric main
to my /etc/apt/sources.list, installed and compiled emgd-dkms 1.10, installed xorg-emgd.

Since the emgd_drv module definitely crashes with the xorg-video-abi-11 from xserver-xorg-core version1.11, I had to use the older xserver-xorg-core from snapshot.debian.org:

deb http://snapshot.debian.org/archive/debian/20110824/ unstable main
deb http://snapshot.debian.org/archive/debian/20110824/ testing main

With both version 2:1.10.3-1 and 2:1.10.4-1 of the xorg-core, I do get compiz running, but something is severely broken with the screen refresh. After compiz starts, the screen turns black, but comes back when rolling the mouse over the background or calling xrefresh.

Sometimes, an old (like "some 10 seconds ago") state of the screen gets stuck in the middle of a compiz effect, so you have to
refresh again to see the real current picture. While the general speed seems to be OK, and switching back to the text console for now seems to work, it looks like there is heavy "tearing" involved in some composite effects and also during window refreshes.

I cannot see anything obvious being wrong in Xorg.0.log, the ABI versions all seem to match, and I had linked the  emgd_*.so files into /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/dri/ where they belong in Debian (maybe you can provide some symlinks in the xorg-emgd package in the next version).

Could it be that we need again an Ubuntu-specific Xorg server version 1.10.x, like we had to use 1.9 for emgd 1.8? Which one (repository)?

Regards
-Klaus

----------


## txutxifel

Hi,
I tried to install emgd 1.10 in my asus 1101HA with kubuntu 11.10. I have purged emgd 1.8 repository and i install gma500/emgd110. 

However, X and kdm broken. Instead of, i have a sentences like this:


"mtrr: type mistach for 7f8000000,8000, old: write-back new: write-combining"


Any idea? Thank for your job!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Noob question: where to add this to apply this permanently? If I add this to boot options during startup it's applied only to current boot.


You set it in /etc/default/grub

Add it to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" line



```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash console=tty1"
```

Then update grub



```
sudo update-grub
```

----------


## godfazr

> FYI: Just installed VLC on my Oineric+psb_gfx and it shows very good result for non-hd video (e.g. HDRip encoded with XviD) - perfect performance in window mode and near to perfect in fullscreen.


In addition to this - YouTube 360p works great in window, it's even better than with EGMD, where I had to set 240p even for window. In fullscreen 240p is great, 360 - a bit slow.
Now only missing brightness, suspend and fullscreen non-hd video.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> In addition to this - YouTube 360p works great in window, it's even better than with EGMD, where I had to set 240p even for window. In fullscreen 240p is great, 360 - a bit slow.
> Now only missing brightness, suspend and fullscreen non-hd video.


Thank for continuing to post your experience.

----------


## davuvnik

> Ubuntu Lucid Linx
> Acer Aspire AO751h
> PSB driver
> Kernel 2.6.32-36-generic
> 
> Question: Does anyone know how to plug in a TV LCD or LED with higher resolutions than 1366x768? 
> 
> I connected my netbook to an LCD which is FullHD 1080p but it doesn't display at any higher resolution than 720p, I restarted Ubuntu and I use single monitor output configuration.
> 
> My guess is that I have to add that resolution to a config file, but I don't know if that might cripple my drivers nor which file is it.


ok I was googling the subject and I found a solution in this page
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1544106
just as it is, using the exact same numbers for FuLLHD and It worked.

Hope it helps someone else.

----------


## thopiekar

Klaus, everything is provided in emgd-testing.. Just just need to enable this PPA upgrade all packages which will downgrade X and install emgd-support, which will install all Intel binaries and drivers for GMA500 (EMGD) graphics.

PS: EMGD 1.10 has been released!

----------


## ferry_toth

> Thanks for sharing your happiness, you made my day 
> 
> ... now trying to be serious this is the *ppa for emgd 1.10 and oneiric*.
> https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd110
> 
> soon packages for natty.


I purged my old 1.8 driver ppa and tried upgrading to oneric. Unfortunately the upgrade failed, so I did a fresh kubuntu oneric install.
Next added the emgd110 and added all stuff there. 

EMGD worked immediately with the correct 1080p resolution for my TV screen with my FITPC2. Wow!

KDE desktop effects did not work, I needed to wait for kwin to give up trying and then disable them at startup.

And now the good news: with the alternate egl version (install kde-window-manager-gles) *desktop effects work*.

My results on fitpc2 1.6GHz (hyperthreading enabled) with screen on 1080p I get about 10 fps (this measured by adding the FPS desktop effect). Of course 10 fps is too slow, but it works. Any tips to improve speed are welcome.

Firefox gpu acceleration still not working though (google "firefox gpu stress test" to find this. Here I get 1 fps. Normally unaccelerated machines get about 5 fps, accelerated > 60 fps.

Ferry

----------


## ferry_toth

Ah yes, bummer. I have no sound. Could this be caused by intel gstreamer addons from the ppa?

Ferry

----------


## michael37

> Thanks for sharing your happiness, you made my day 
> 
> ... now trying to be serious this is the *ppa for emgd 1.10 and oneiric*.
> https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd110
> 
> soon packages for natty.


Wonderful. Updated Wiki, although it's a bit early.

Did anyone manage to get working suspend/resume in Oneiric?

----------


## PilotPaul

> Did anyone manage to get working suspend/resume in Oneiric?


Suspend/resume still broken for Acer Aspire One 751h in both Oneiric and Precise (as of today's updates), regardless of video driver in use.

----------


## knopper1

> Klaus, everything is provided in emgd-testing.. Just just need to enable this PPA upgrade all packages which will downgrade X and install emgd-support, which will install all Intel binaries and drivers for GMA500 (EMGD) graphics.
> 
> PS: EMGD 1.10 has been released!


Sorry, I just can't find "emgd-testing".  :Sad: 

On http://ppa.launchpad.net/gma500/ , all psb/emgd package sets known to me are listed, and the last one I tried is emgd110, which contains emgd-dkms and xorg-emgd 1.10, but does NOT not contain a downgraded or at least "matching" xserver-xorg-core package. So, I installed an old xserver-xorg from snapshots.debian.org, which was apparently working (kind of), but displayed a lot of window refresh errors that were not present in emgd version 1.8.

What am I missing?

Regards
-Klaus

----------


## lucazade

> Sorry, I just can't find "emgd-testing". 
> 
> On http://ppa.launchpad.net/gma500/ , all psb/emgd package sets known to me are listed, and the last one I tried is emgd110, which contains emgd-dkms and xorg-emgd 1.10, but does NOT not contain a downgraded or at least "matching" xserver-xorg-core package. So, I installed an old xserver-xorg from snapshots.debian.org, which was apparently working (kind of), but displayed a lot of window refresh errors that were not present in emgd version 1.8.
> 
> What am I missing?
> 
> Regards
> -Klaus


emgd110 doesn't need downgraded xorg

https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd110

read the instruction, everything is there

----------


## ferry_toth

> emgd110 doesn't need downgraded xorg
> 
> https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd110
> 
> read the instruction, everything is there


I can't install mplayer from here on oneric.

Dependency libx264-106 does not exist for oneric. How do I fix that?

Ferry

----------


## lucazade

> I can't install mplayer from here on oneric.
> 
> Dependency libx264-106 does not exist for oneric. How do I fix that?
> 
> Ferry


by repackaging the mplayer deb in the repository.. anyone want to try?  :Capital Razz:

----------


## ferry_toth

> by repackaging the mplayer deb in the repository.. anyone want to try?


Do you anyone who is able to do this  :LOL:

----------


## michael37

> Do you anyone who is able to do this


Oh boy. I love this mplayer since it's for all purposes hardcoded to use libva, and videos actually play well on my netbook.

You can try to fish for this dependency in mebibuntu or in https://launchpad.net/~jon-severinsson/+archive/ffmpeg

Good luck.

----------


## simplygades

> I can't install mplayer from here on oneric.
> 
> Dependency libx264-106 does not exist for oneric. How do I fix that?
> 
> Ferry


Quick/dirty workaround:

Install the dependency from Natty packages.

----------


## thopiekar

hey luca, haven't known that a downgrade is not needed anymore.. which Xserver will precise use?

----------


## lucazade

> hey luca, haven't known that a downgrade is not needed anymore.. which Xserver will precise use?


Hi Thomas

yep emgd 1.10 contains binary blobs for both xorg 1.9 and 1.10.
So I have opened a new ppa (emgd110) for this release without the downgraded xorg (anyway it still lack some updates for other packages like emgdui/gui/bl and mplayer).

Precise 12.04 I think it ships xorg 1.10 but maybe it will switch to xorg 1.11 because it is employed by debian unstable. Unfortunately we don't have compatibility for this xserver atm.

----------


## almaximal

> *Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric with EMGD drivers support out-of-the-box
> *
> http://www.multiupload.com/S5XQD23I54
> 
> First trial of doing a spinoff of Ubuntu with emgd on board, so things may be improved, I just need your feedbacks.
> 
> At the moment I've only tried it as livecd on a Acer AO751H, I haven't installed yet because I've already a working Oneiric and I should partition my hd again (i'll do it asap).
> 
> It should work for all netbooks with gma500 and already identified in emgd-xorg-conf package (most are already included, if your it is not let us know).
> ...



Hey, Luca.
Im trying your ISO on ASUS EeePC 1101HA.

But when computer loads to Installation Language window it hangs, and reboot in 30 seconds.
What could trouble be in?

----------


## thopiekar

Luca, after X upgrade and emgd update I get this: http://youtu.be/oWk_ECwWY5M

PS: What about the Wayland driver in the Fedora tarball? Is possible to use it at the moment?

----------


## lucazade

> Luca, after X upgrade and emgd update I get this: http://youtu.be/oWk_ECwWY5M
> 
> PS: What about the Wayland driver in the Fedora tarball? Is possible to use it at the moment?


UGH! Terrible. :/
Don't know if related to specific machine (acer/asus) or to xorg upgrade (I did a clean install) but here emgd 1.10 works well in oneiric. dunno..
Is it possible to see any log during or after that rainbow trip?  :Smile: 

About wayland we should ask to mattrope, I'm not so brave at the moment!

----------


## ferry_toth

> Quick/dirty workaround:
> 
> Install the dependency from Natty packages.


Installs = yes
Runs = no (out out memory error)

Ferry

----------


## jbernardo

> Hey, Luca.
> Im trying your ISO on ASUS EeePC 1101HA.
> 
> But when computer loads to Installation Language window it hangs, and reboot in 30 seconds.
> What could trouble be in?


On some 1101HA (like mine) the oneiric kernel crashes like crazy. I have now tried an alternate CD install, which didn't finish installing packages but at least installed grub and booted. After that I booted Natty on the same machine, and am using a chroot to finish installing and to upgrade, hoping the 3.0.0-14 kernel will be a little more stable than the 3.0.0-12 that oneiric ships with.

----------


## almaximal

> On some 1101HA (like mine) the oneiric kernel crashes like crazy. I have now tried an alternate CD install, which didn't finish installing packages but at least installed grub and booted. After that I booted Natty on the same machine, and am using a chroot to finish installing and to upgrade, hoping the 3.0.0-14 kernel will be a little more stable than the 3.0.0-12 that oneiric ships with.


Ill try like that, thanks.

----------


## jbernardo

> Ill try like that, thanks.


Still not booting...  :Sad:  Looks like the 3.0.0 kernels are a big problem for our 1101HA

----------


## ferry_toth

> Ill try like that, thanks.


I did a fresh install with the default oneric install. Needed to press F6 and enter the 2 magic lines to prevent psb_gfx from loading. Continued installing, then added emgd110 ppa.

No crashes here.

Except for kwin restarting a few times on first boot before giving up on hardware accel. Then switched to kde-window-manager-gles and got hardware accel (desktop effects) working too.

Still some packages missing to get video playback decent though.
And no sound, no clue why not. Worked fine with natty.

Ferry

----------


## almaximal

> I did a fresh install with the default oneric install. Needed to press F6 and enter the 2 magic lines to prevent psb_gfx from loading. Continued installing, then added emgd110 ppa.
> 
> No crashes here.
> 
> Ferry


I tried that.

But after the system is loaded in live mode it behaves very strange: from endless installation booting to completely hang with notebook reboot.

----------


## jbernardo

> I tried that.
> 
> But after the system is loaded in live mode it behaves very strange: from endless installation booting to completely hang with notebook reboot.


Seems like not all 1101HA aren't made equal, we have a model that just hangs and reboots with oneiric. I've tried flashing older BIOS, going back to most recent, changing memory modules, changing drive, and the result is always the same.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I did a fresh install with the default oneric install. Needed to press F6 and enter the 2 magic lines to prevent psb_gfx from loading. Continued installing, then added emgd110 ppa.
> 
> No crashes here.
> 
> Except for kwin restarting a few times on first boot before giving up on hardware accel. Then switched to kde-window-manager-gles and got hardware accel (desktop effects) working too.
> 
> Still some packages missing to get video playback decent though.
> And no sound, no clue why not. Worked fine with natty.
> 
> Ferry


Just for science , try Ubuntu 12.04 alpha

When booting, hit F6 and edit the boot options, remove quiet and splash, add poulsbo.blacklist=yes console=tty1

----------


## poserslipjack

First off, thanks to everyone in this thread for all of your hard work and helpful advice. Seriously. I was able to get this thing up and running with better (2D) graphics support than I've ever managed in the past, and all I did was:
install Onoiric fresh (using poulsbo.dummy=1 and psb_gfx.dummy=1),
add the gma500/emgd110 ppa,
install emgd-support from the ppa,
run emgd-xorg-conf,
install libx264-106 (stolen from Natty), and
install mplayer from the ppa

I'm using a Sony Vaio P-Series (VPC-P118KX) netbook, with a 1600x768 screen, so I also had to swap out /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf for /usr/src/emgd-1.10.0.2209/xorg.conf.sample-VAIO-P in order to avoid a "rainbow trip" (to borrow Lucazade's terminology). But, other than that, it's pretty much all there. All of the irritating bits and pieces (adding grub options, blacklisting modules, disabling plymouth, etc.) that I always used to forget. So thanks!

At this point, only two issues are keeping me from using this as my primary travel machine:

Suspend and hibernate fail (and none of the old tricks seem to help). The screen blanks nicely, but then X appears to restart (or something), the screen comes back on, and I end up at the login screen again. (Same behavior for both suspend and hibernate.) And, to clarify, removing /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video no longer appears to be the solution (nor does piling on mysterious grub options: mem=1900mb, nohz=off, i8042.reset, i8042.nomux, i8042.nopnp, i8042.noloop, acpi_osi=Linux, etc., etc.. Is suspend just completely broken with EMGD? If so, then I'll shut up and wait for my betters to figure it all out.  :Smile: 

Sound is fubar. It's trying real hard...but it's all skippy and horrible. MP3s (via Banshee), videos (via mplayer), system sounds, etc.. Headphones and speakers both. (And yet the microphone works under Ubuntu for the first time in the history of this netbook!)

For the sake of completeness, I suppose I should also point out that the brightness keys don't seem to work (though the on-screen display looks great...).

Any advice? Anybody else using EMGD on a Vaio P?

----------


## lucazade

> First off, thanks to everyone in this thread for all of your hard work and helpful advice. Seriously. I was able to get this thing up and running with better (2D) graphics support than I've ever managed in the past, and all I did was:
> install Onoiric fresh (using poulsbo.dummy=1 and psb_gfx.dummy=1),
> 
> add the gma500/emgd110 ppa,
> 
> install emgd-support from the ppa,
> 
> run emgd-xorg-conf,
> 
> ...



Hi!

1) suspend and hibernate are broken due to kernel >3.0 ... using 2.6.39 in oneric fix that but is an ugly workaround. It seems not dependant to gfx drivers.

2) Atom sound card doesn't work well with new pulseaudio (at least on my acer.. now you're confirming it on Sony)
 edit /etc/pulse/default.pa and add tsched=o to the line load-module module-udev-detect
this switches back from pulseaudio to alsa and workarounds the issue... not elegant but works.
(there is a bug report about this, don't recall the #.. anyway pulseaudio devs are following the bug from months)

3) brightness hotkeys are broken with emgd1.10... probably emgdbl needs some reworks.... Tista help us!  :Capital Razz:

----------


## bodhi.zazen

I am working on a custom 12.04 iso with the psb-gfx working out of the box

Click for a larger picture



How much or little interest is there for this ? If interest is low, I will be making it for my netbook, if there is broad interest I can keep it more generic and for a broader range of installs.

----------


## lucazade

> I am working on a custom 12.04 iso with the psb-gfx working out of the box
> 
> Click for a larger picture
> 
> 
> 
> How much or little interest is there for this ? If interest is low, I will be making it for my netbook, if there is broad interest I can keep it more generic and for a broader range of installs.


It is surely interesting... what I am wondering is the only showshtopper in oneiric is 'poulsbo' kernel module loaded by default and not blacklisted upstream yet. correct?

it is so easy to modify kernel config file that we should send a patch in launchpad and ask for integrate.. don't you agree bodhi.zazen?

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> It is surely interesting... what I am wondering is the only showshtopper in oneiric is 'poulsbo' kernel module loaded by default and not blacklisted upstream yet. correct?
> 
> it is so easy to modify kernel config file that we should send a patch in launchpad and ask for integrate.. don't you agree bodhi.zazen?


I filed a bug report on this in launchpad, if you can help shuffle it along that would be great.

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ux/+bug/899244

----------


## PilotPaul

I'd be interested if suspend/resume worked....

----------


## TakeLifeEasy

bodji.zazen,

Have you tried Gnome 3 with this setup yet?

----------


## lucazade

> I filed a bug report on this in launchpad, if you can help shuffle it along that would be great.
> 
> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ux/+bug/899244



ok.. i'll give it a look and propose a patch.
Don't know if it is better to wait the stable kernel3.2 gets the repos.

----------


## lucazade

> bodji.zazen,
> 
> Have you tried Gnome 3 with this setup yet?


gnome-shell won't work because of the lack of opengl extension in psb_gfx (emgd as well doesn't work and crash immediately after the top panel appears!)
only unity-2d or gnome3-fallback session work with psb_gfx.


anyway fedora 17 (eta in april 2012) will ship a software rendering backend for gnomeshell.. this will help running gnome-shell on machine without 3D and opengl.

----------


## TakeLifeEasy

Regarding Gnome 3 support, do you think this will always be a problem or something that can be fixed?

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Regarding Gnome 3 support, do you think this will always be a problem or something that can be fixed?


Considering that it is a stated goal of the project, that it works with other window managers, and that they are working on it, what makes you think this will always be a problem ?

You can probably post to the gnome mailing list or use Fedora 17 if you are interested in testing.

----------


## maddentim

> I am working on a custom 12.04 iso with the psb-gfx working out of the box
> 
> How much or little interest is there for this ? If interest is low, I will be making it for my netbook, if there is broad interest I can keep it more generic and for a broader range of installs.


I would be interested in giving it a go, if not for challenges with suspend/resume...  This thing being my mobile laptop makes it the key feature.  3d and clean video are relative nice to haves...

Not that s/r works so fantastic on natty with emgd. Feels like about 1 in 5 suspends tanks...  Although I think it is about as good as it ever was (other than with XP, but that has other deficiencies...

----------


## H3g3m0n

Emgd110 isn't working for me on my Asus EeePC T91MT.

It enters some kind of LCD testing mode.

It cycles over some test colors and gradients. I can switch back to a virtual terminal with alt+f1 but when I go back to alt+f7 it restarts the colour tests.

----------


## lucazade

you're not alone.. also Thopiekar with an Asus has the same issue..
On my Acer with a clean install it works well. Is it a clean install or an upgrade from emgd 1.9?

----------


## H3g3m0n

> you're not alone.. also Thopiekar with an Asus has the same issue..
> On my Acer with a clean install it works well. Is it a clean install or an upgrade from emgd 1.9?


Clean install. I'll try a reinstall just incase I messed something up.

----------


## lucazade

ah bad bad.. I believe we should wait for a new emgd release with full xorg 1.10 compatibility..
unfortunately precise 12.04 will ship xorg 1.11. 

this is a never ending story.. In the meanwhile psb_gfx is improving, there are a bunch of new updates in the staging kernel repos.

----------


## H3g3m0n

Reinstalled, still flashing test colors  :Sad:

----------


## konas

> 3) brightness hotkeys are broken with emgd1.10... probably emgdbl needs some reworks.... Tista help us!


Strange, they work fine on my Acer AO 751H  :Smile:  Suspend is broken though ...

----------


## bodhi.zazen

I have a 900 Mb iso, it has a few extras included and my squashfs compression is not so great. What I really need to do is look at the initramd.

Honestly, there is not much special about my iso. Download the 12.04 daily build, boot it, and at the boot screen, edit the options to look like (remove the quiet and splash):



```
poulsbo.blacklist=yes console=ty1 --
```

Hard to justify a 700-900 Mb download for an edit to the boot options  :Wink: 

If you put it on a flash drive, with unetbootin or dd, edit syslinux.cfg and change the options.




> I would be interested in giving it a go, if not for challenges with suspend/resume...  This thing being my mobile laptop makes it the key feature.  3d and clean video are relative nice to haves...
> 
> Not that s/r works so fantastic on natty with emgd. Feels like about 1 in 5 suspends tanks...  Although I think it is about as good as it ever was (other than with XP, but that has other deficiencies...





> I'd be interested if suspend/resume worked....


Suspend / resume does not work with the psb_gfx . If this is important to you I suggest you file a bug report with kernel.org  :Wink: 




> bodji.zazen,
> 
> Have you tried Gnome 3 with this setup yet?


Gnome 3 works in fallback mode. If you want gnome3 , I highly suggest Fedora , Fedora 17 should have better 2d support.

Ubuntu uses unity.

----------


## ferry_toth

> ah bad bad.. I believe we should wait for a new emgd release with full xorg 1.10 compatibility..
> unfortunately precise 12.04 will ship xorg 1.11. 
> 
> this is a never ending story.. In the meanwhile psb_gfx is improving, there are a bunch of new updates in the staging kernel repos.


I has got to just a small problem with a large effect.

I have it working on a fitpc2 (with possibly not an optimal bios).

EMGD has never worked this good. 2D accelration works pretty good, compared to slow moving windows around with 1.8. Video is still crap, but I am atempting 1080i videos on 1080p TV screen.

3d with EGL is now capable to support kwin with desktop effects.

And for me my screen size was autodetected as 1920x1080, great work from you guys!

I am hoping to find the right video options to get 1080i videos playing. Black screen from maplyer now, a few fames per second from XBMC right now.

And $#$%$ still no sound.

But still, better then ever.

Ferry

----------


## PeteMaud

To ferry_toth

I too had problems getting sound on the FitPC2 under Ubuntu, and spotted in another forum (can't remember where now) a line needs adding in the pulse audio config file in /etc/pulse/default.pa to alter the scheduling, by commenting out and adding lines shown:



```
#load-module module-udev-detect
load-module module-udev-detect tsched=0
```


Cheers
  Pete

----------


## olmo62

you can have a summary of the distros that work with GMA500?
1) Ubuntu with all the changes we already know
2) Fedora? Procedures?
3 )....?
4 )...?

ps. sorry for my bad english language

----------


## GreatEmerald

> Honestly, there is not much special about my iso. Download the 12.04 daily build, boot it, and at the boot screen, edit the options to look like (remove the quiet and splash):


I tried that with the Kubuntu daily build, and so far there is no change that I can see. I had to use these kernel switches to get it to boot at all:



```
vga=0x318 acpi_osi=linux
```

However, it still gives me non-native resolution (my native one is not in the vga options list), and I can't see any other changes from kernel 3.1.5 either.

My machine is a Fujitsu Stylistic Q550 tablet.

----------


## GreatEmerald

> you can have a summary of the distros that work with GMA500?


For psb_gfx, the distribution doesn't matter. Any distro with a kernel > 3.0.0 should work, with a varied level of support.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I tried that with the Kubuntu daily build, and so far there is no change that I can see. I had to use these kernel switches to get it to boot at all:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> vga=0x318 acpi_osi=linux
> ```
> 
> However, it still gives me non-native resolution (my native one is not in the vga options list), and I can't see any other changes from kernel 3.1.5 either.
> ...


I have not tried the kubuntu daily build, but there is no reason it should not work as it is dependent on the kernel and not the window manager.

Those settings are not the ones I gave you. 'vga=0x318' in particular forces the vesa driver, so no you are not going to get your native resolution with that setting.

The proper settings are:



```
poulsbo.blacklist=yes console=tty1 --
```

remove quite,remove splash.

acpi_osi=linux should not make a difference, I suppose it depends on your bios. Add it if you need it.



```
poulsbo.blacklist=yes console=ty1 acpi_osi=linux --
```

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> For psb_gfx, the distribution doesn't matter. Any distro with a kernel > 3.0.0 should work, with a varied level of support.


As long as you build the kernel with the correct configuration. psb_gfx is in staging and conflicts with the stub (poulsbo) driver.

Other then that, yes that is the advantage of the psb_gfx driver, works on Fedora, Ubuntu, Gentoo ... take your pick.

On that note- I am putting the finishing touches on a 14.04 live CD. It works "out of the box" now, I had to customize a few casper scripts and rebuild the initramfs packaged with the live cd.

If I have time tonight I will do some final tests, package it up, and upload it for sharing.

----------


## GreatEmerald

> I have not tried the kubuntu daily build, but there is no reason it should not work as it is dependent on the kernel and not the window manager.
> 
> Those settings are not the ones I gave you. 'vga=0x318' in particular forces the vesa driver, so no you are not going to get your native resolution with that setting.


I forgot to mention that those two arguments were in addition to the other two you mentioned. Actually, are you sure it's not supposed to be _console=tty1_?

If I use only the options you gave, I get a black screen right after the "loading vmlinuz" message.

If I use tty1 or without that kernel option altogether, I get (in /var/log/Xorg.0.log):


```
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so
(EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
```

And X crashes. From the log I see that it loads modules in this order: extmod, dbe, glx, record, dri, dri2, intel, vesa, fbdev, fbdevhw.

If I do use the vga option, X does manage to get fbdev working.

----------


## ingcorra

> As long as you build the kernel with the correct configuration. psb_gfx is in staging and conflicts with the stub (poulsbo) driver.
> 
> Other then that, yes that is the advantage of the psb_gfx driver, works on Fedora, Ubuntu, Gentoo ... take your pick.
> 
> On that note- I am putting the finishing touches on a 14.04 live CD. It works "out of the box" now, I had to customize a few casper scripts and rebuild the initramfs packaged with the live cd.
> 
> If I have time tonight I will do some final tests, package it up, and upload it for sharing.


it would be really appreciated, can't wait to try it  :Very Happy:

----------


## twisted_wicked

I'm currently on an eeepc 1101 with natty.Everything is working fine-thanks for that btw  :Very Happy:  . 
Now ,as far as i am reading,oneiric seems to be working fine.Do you reckon it is safe to move on to oneiric or wait a bit?And if i am to move,how should i do it?Clean install or upgrade(could really use the "how to" with the emgd on the upgrade part)?

----------


## thopiekar

I really should visit our thread more often and read..
So, as I read here it seems that there more people having that "rainbow problem", right?

Well, as Precise will use 1.11 in the future I made a copy of all xserver (xorg) sources, so downgrading will be easier in the future  :Wink: 

How about the psb_gfx driver in the kernel versions?
Since which version is it enabled by default?

----------


## ferry_toth

> To ferry_toth
> 
> I too had problems getting sound on the FitPC2 under Ubuntu, and spotted in another forum (can't remember where now) a line needs adding in the pulse audio config file in /etc/pulse/default.pa to alter the scheduling, by commenting out and adding lines shown:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> #load-module module-udev-detect
> load-module module-udev-detect tsched=0
> ...


Thanks Pete, sound working now.

Ferry

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> it would be really appreciated, can't wait to try it


Bad news- my build fails.

The current problem is that, well 12.04 is in alpha. There is a nasty bug that has emerged on the daily builds. I either need to go back to the Alpha release (probably best) or wait for the bug fix.

I would like to use the daily build as it will have the most up to date kernel (from Ubuntu).




> I forgot to mention that those two arguments were in addition to the other two you mentioned. Actually, are you sure it's not supposed to be _console=tty1_?


That is correct, I updated my post.




> If I use only the options you gave, I get a black screen right after the "loading vmlinuz" message.
> 
> If I use tty1 or without that kernel option altogether, I get (in /var/log/Xorg.0.log):
> 
> 
> ```
> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so
> (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
> ```
> ...


The psb_gfx driver uses framebuffer, and, as you can see, there is a problem with your framebuffer. You override that with vesa=xxx, but then your resolution is off as you are not using the psb_gfx driver.

Something is amiss then, assuming you have a gma500 , check the integrity of your iso.

----------


## GreatEmerald

> The psb_gfx driver uses framebuffer, and, as you can see, there is a problem with your framebuffer. You override that with vesa=xxx, but then your resolution is off as you are not using the psb_gfx driver.
> 
> Something is amiss then, assuming you have a gma500 , check the integrity of your iso.


Are you sure it doesn't use psb_gfx when the vga option is supplied? Is there a way to tell whether it's being used or not? Since with that option, everything works pretty smoothly for me...

It's not exactly GMA500, it's a GMA600, but psb_gfx is supposed to work with both regardless. And everything's fine with the image, since the same problem is there in every other distribution I have tried to launch without the vga option.

Also, during boot, I generally get this error message or similar printed in tty1 (this one was taken from openSUSE, but pretty much the same is true for Kubuntu):
http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ABfX7rJQ

With the vga option, it launches X regardless, but something tells me that this is why it won't launch without it.

----------


## lucazade

> Are you sure it doesn't use psb_gfx when the vga option is supplied? Is there a way to tell whether it's being used or not? Since with that option, everything works pretty smoothly for me...
> 
> It's not exactly GMA500, it's a GMA600, but psb_gfx is supposed to work with both regardless. And everything's fine with the image, since the same problem is there in every other distribution I have tried to launch without the vga option.
> 
> Also, during boot, I generally get this error message or similar printed in tty1 (this one was taken from openSUSE, but pretty much the same is true for Kubuntu):
> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ABfX7rJQ
> 
> With the vga option, it launches X regardless, but something tells me that this is why it won't launch without it.


vga=xxx should change resolution during bootup.. it is an old deprecated option. I would not use it.

psb_gfx provides kms to get correct resolution as soon as the kernel bootup so it is not necessary the vga option.

You can check if psb_gfx is in use in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
search for 'fbdev'

Take a look also in 'lsmod' if 'psb_gfx' kernel module is correctly loaded.

About that module crash you have posted I've never seen it here with a gma500.. you should probably post that error in the kernel mailing list or write directly to Alan Cox.

----------


## PeteMaud

> Thanks Pete, sound working now.


Hurrah, that's good to hear.

Cheers
  Pete

----------


## bodhi.zazen

I have remastered the daily build of ubuntu 12.04

Click for a larger view =)





Please keep in mind it is an alpha release of 12.04 , Precise Pangolin

The gma500 should be working out of the box. If you install it, however, and install a new kernel you would need to make some modifications.

If you install, edit /etc/default/grub

Change the line - GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" to



```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="poulsbo.blacklist=yes console=tty1
```

And update grub



```
sudo update-grub
```

The iso and md5sum are here:

http://bodhizazen.net/img/gma500/

Direct links

live cd
md5sum

----------


## GreatEmerald

> vga=xxx should change resolution during bootup.. it is an old deprecated option. I would not use it.
> 
> psb_gfx provides kms to get correct resolution as soon as the kernel bootup so it is not necessary the vga option.
> 
> You can check if psb_gfx is in use in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> search for 'fbdev'
> 
> Take a look also in 'lsmod' if 'psb_gfx' kernel module is correctly loaded.
> 
> About that module crash you have posted I've never seen it here with a gma500.. you should probably post that error in the kernel mailing list or write directly to Alan Cox.


This is what I get when I do use the vga option:


```
$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep fbdev
[   133.613] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2
[   133.615] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"
[   133.615] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so
[   133.616] (II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   133.617] (II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev
[   133.631] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"
[   133.631] (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"
[   133.632] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so
[   133.633] (II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   133.633] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so
[   133.633] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so
$ lsmod | grep psb_gfx
psb_gfx               239121  1 
drm_kms_helper         36985  1 psb_gfx
drm                   197552  2 psb_gfx,drm_kms_helper
i2c_algo_bit           13199  1 psb_gfx
video                  18908  1 psb_gfx
```

So to me it seems that it's working on psb_gfx after all.

And this is the exact crash message I get on Kubuntu, doesn't matter if I use the vga option or not:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/781414/

Yea, I guess writing to the mailing list would be a good idea.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

OK, for those having difficulty setting the brightness of the display , good news.

It can be set by setting /sys/class/backlight/psb-bl/brightness

Example:



```
echo 70 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/psb-bl/brightness
```

You can of course script this, save this script in /usr/local/bin/brightness



```
#!/bin/bash

RED='\e[0;31m'
GREEN='\e[0;32m'

if [ $EUID != 0 ]; then
 echo -e "${RED}This script must be run as root (sudo)."
 exit 1
fi

case $1 in

    0)
       echo 100 > /sys/class/backlight/psb-bl/brightness
       ;;
    [1-9])
       echo "${1}0" > /sys/class/backlight/psb-bl/brightness
       ;;
    *)
       echo -e "${GREEN}Usage: brightness n,\nn= 0-9 , 0 = 100 %"
       exit 1
       ;;
    esac 
exit 0
```

You then run it as:



```
sudo brightness 7
```

----------


## ferry_toth

> Hurrah, that's good to hear.
> 
> Cheers
>   Pete


If I can stop 'mplayer -vo vaapi' choking on H264 (1080p with the ffmpeg decoder) video I'm all set.

Ferry

----------


## Mattia

Oneiric and emgd 1.10 is stable?

----------


## lucazade

not too much.. lately it randomly crashes X here.

----------


## Mattia

> not too much.. lately it randomly crashes X here.


it's a calvario

----------


## olmo62

Calvario ? Un delirio !

I have tested Semplice Linux ( http://semplice-linux.sourceforge.net/ ) italian debian distro with kernel 3.1.6.
I have boot live (pendrive) in failsafe mode and run well in my Acer 751h.
(in normal boot mode...freeze)
resolution ok - video player ok !
Ciao

----------


## GreatEmerald

People in the mailing list suggested blacklisting the VESA driver to see if it causes conflicts. Is there a kernel option for this? I know it's an option in /etc/modprobe.d, but that obviously can't be changed in a LiveCD.

----------


## thopiekar

Well I've got here a new version of the flashplayer for EMGD and I've got all libs. Seems that they have done some clean up.
I also plan to do a clean downgrade to Intel needs, which means:
- kernel downgrade to 2.6.37
- Xorg downgrade to 1.9 using binaries from maverick (supported)
- Mesa to 7.9

This should make the drivers as stable as possible..

But at the moment my netbook is broken. Need to buy a new LVDS cable I think  :Sad:

----------


## sciurus

> I have remastered the daily build of ubuntu 12.04


Can you let us know what changes you made?

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Can you let us know what changes you made?


Changed the icon theme , added a few background images, and installed zsh + audacious.

As far as the kernel - removed the poulsbo (stub) module.

Rebuilt the intramfs - removed the poulsbo (sub) module.

----------


## thomi_ch

hey all
i'm on ubuntu 11.10 and installed emgd from https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd-1.8.

in them moment my netbook only works with kernel 3.0.0.13. if i switch to 3.0.0.14 or 3.0.0.15 i get a white screen at boot.
also run sudo dpkg-reconfigure emgd-dkms inside 3.0.0.14/15 over ssh... no change...

any hint?

btw. with 3.0.0.13 all is working fine, also mythtv.. so thanks for that work...

thanks
thomi

----------


## bodhi.zazen

In follow up to my bug report

https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/899244

There is a test kernel for the gma500 / psb_gfx driver here:

http://people.canonical.com/~ogasawa...244v1_i386.deb

http://people.canonical.com/~ogasawara/lp899244/i386/

Please test it out and give feedback.

----------


## PilotPaul

> In follow up to my bug report
> 
> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/899244
> 
> There is a test kernel for the gma500 / psb_gfx driver here:
> 
> http://people.canonical.com/~ogasawa...244v1_i386.deb
> 
> http://people.canonical.com/~ogasawara/lp899244/i386/
> ...


Tried it out on my Acer Aspire One 751h having removed my "blacklist poulsbo" from blacklist.conf.  Works fine - thumbs up from me!

I've been trying to diagnose suspend problems but proving very difficult...anyone else had any luck?

----------


## lucazade

> Tried it out on my Acer Aspire One 751h having removed my "blacklist poulsbo" from blacklist.conf.  Works fine - thumbs up from me!
> 
> I've been trying to diagnose suspend problems but proving very difficult...anyone else had any luck?


unfortunately no luck in fixing suspend.. I thought it was related to kernel >3.x and not strictly related to hardware.

I'd be interesting to know if other gma500 netbooks (different from our acer) hangs at resuming from suspend with a blinking orange power led.

----------


## PilotPaul

> unfortunately no luck in fixing suspend.. I thought it was related to kernel >3.x and not strictly related to hardware.
> 
> I'd be interesting to know if other gma500 netbooks (different from our acer) hangs at resuming from suspend with a blinking orange power led.


Hey Luca,

I have tried a number of other Linux variants (Chakra, Fuduntu, Fedora, Arch etc.), all using kernels > 3.0 and all exhibit the same problem, so I think it is definitely kernel related.  I'ev also tried adding various kernel parameters without any success.  My suspicion is that somehow all input event handling is somehow becoming disabled in suspend since even the power key becomes inoperative. DO you know if a bug has been raised upstream for this?

----------


## lucazade

> Hey Luca,
> 
> I have tried a number of other Linux variants (Chakra, Fuduntu, Fedora, Arch etc.), all using kernels > 3.0 and all exhibit the same problem, so I think it is definitely kernel related.  I'ev also tried adding various kernel parameters without any success.  My suspicion is that somehow all input event handling is somehow becoming disabled in suspend since even the power key becomes inoperative. DO you know if a bug has been raised upstream for this?


ciao  :Smile:  

good to know.. I agree with your suspect about input event handling not working during susped and unfortunately I don't know if there is an upstream bug.

I wrote to AlanCox (psb_gfx author) telling him about some issues, like the suspend one.. from his last commits it seems he fixed this issue (at least for his Dell Mini) but I never seen it working here. So, sincerly I don't know where to open a new bug for it.

Plymouth as well has problems with the KMS part of psb_gfx but Alan doesn't use Ubuntu so it will be probably not solved by him.

----------


## Mattia

> In follow up to my bug report
> 
> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/899244
> 
> There is a test kernel for the gma500 / psb_gfx driver here:
> 
> http://people.canonical.com/~ogasawa...244v1_i386.deb
> 
> http://people.canonical.com/~ogasawara/lp899244/i386/
> ...


how can i use this driver in oneiric?

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> how can i use this driver in oneiric?


You would need to compile a custom kernel.

http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/kernel#GMA500

If you scroll up in this thread you will find more specific instructions as well as a link to a custom precise live CD I built.

I think the driver will be enabled by default in precise so perhaps wait for the beta release.

The other good news is this driver works in all distros as it is part of the kernel. So as long as you are willing to compile a kernel or file a bug report with your distro the gma500 should work better out of the box.

It should work in Fedora 17 as well, but at the moment Fedora 17 iso are not booting =(

----------


## Mattia

> You would need to compile a custom kernel.
> 
> http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/kernel#GMA500
> 
> If you scroll up in this thread you will find more specific instructions as well as a link to a custom precise live CD I built.


thanks i like to use your livecd but is based on precise, that is in alpha.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> thanks i like to use your livecd but is based on precise, that is in alpha.


Yes it is an alpha release.

What I have been doing is to use it on a USB with a persistent home. This allows me to save user data across re-boots and the OS has been stable. I am not as interested in updating the system while it is in alpha, but hopefully it will work in 12.04 without too much hassle.

See http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/ubuntu-gma500-live-cd/

----------


## obidoub

Hello everyone.

I've got an Acer Aspire One
A0751h-52Bb with POULSBO

I'm currently on Xubuntu 11.10
Installed emgd-110 from ppa.
Resolution is OK but I still can't play videos.

I have mplayer from emgd ppa (I had to find libx264-106 somewhere else).

I use the following command :
$ mplayer -va vaapi -vo vaapi Video.avi

I have no error but black window and bad sound.

This video is fine on Windows, in same netbook, so I think Poulsbo should be able to decode it.
Any idea ? Poulsbo really sucks.

----------


## michael37

> Hello everyone.
> 
> I've got an Acer Aspire One
> A0751h-52Bb with POULSBO
> 
> I'm currently on Xubuntu 11.10
> Installed emgd-110 from ppa.
> Resolution is OK but I still can't play videos.
> 
> ...


Give us output of vainfo command please.

----------


## athlon64

Fedora 14 + psb = 444 frames (in 5.0 seconds) = 88 FPS
Ubuntu 10.10 + psb = 200 frames (in 5.0 seconds)  :Sad:  = 36 FPS
Ubuntu 12 alpha + psb-gfx = 300 frames (in 5.0 seconds) = 60 FPS

I really appreciate your efforts. There is still hope.  :Very Happy:

----------


## lucazade

> Fedora 14 + psb = 444 frames
> Ubuntu 10.10 + psb = 200 frames
> Ubuntu 12 alpha + psb-gfx = 300 frames


interesting.. anyway those 300 frames with psb_gfx are (or should be if I haven't missed anything!) in 
mesa software rendering (so they relies on CPU) while the other results are based on GPU opengl (as they should be).

----------


## lucazade

I'm wondering if this conflicts with the resume from suspend:



```
$ cat /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh 
#!/bin/sh
# /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh
# Initiates a shutdown when the power putton has been
# pressed.

[ -r /usr/share/acpi-support/power-funcs ] && . /usr/share/acpi-support/power-funcs

# getXuser gets the X user belonging to the display in $displaynum.
# If you want the foreground X user, use getXconsole!
getXuser() {
        user=`pinky -fw | awk '{ if ($2 == ":'$displaynum'" || $(NF) == ":'$displaynum'" ) { print $1; exit; } }'`
        if [ x"$user" = x"" ]; then
                startx=`pgrep -n startx`
                if [ x"$startx" != x"" ]; then
                        user=`ps -o user --no-headers $startx`
                fi
        fi
        if [ x"$user" != x"" ]; then
                userhome=`getent passwd $user | cut -d: -f6`
                export XAUTHORITY=$userhome/.Xauthority
        else
                export XAUTHORITY=""
        fi
        export XUSER=$user
}

# Skip if we just in the middle of resuming.
test -f /var/lock/acpisleep && exit 0

# If the current X console user is running a power management daemon that
# handles suspend/resume requests, let them handle policy This is effectively
# the same as 'acpi-support's '/usr/share/acpi-support/policy-funcs' file.

[ -r /usr/share/acpi-support/power-funcs ] && getXconsole
PMS="gnome-settings-daemon kpowersave xfce4-power-manager"
PMS="$PMS guidance-power-manager.py dalston-power-applet"

if pidof x $PMS > /dev/null; then
        exit
elif test "$XUSER" != "" && pidof dcopserver > /dev/null && test -x /usr/bin/dcop && /usr/bin/dcop --user $XUSER kded kded loadedModules | grep -q klaptopdaemon; then
        exit
elif test "$XUSER" != "" && test -x /usr/bin/qdbus; then
        kded4pid=$(pgrep -n -u $XUSER kded4)
        if test "$kded4pid" != ""; then
                dbusaddr=$(su - $XUSER -c "grep -z DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS /proc/$kded4pid/environ")
                if test "$dbusaddr" != "" && su - $XUSER -c "export $dbusaddr; qdbus org.kde.kded" | grep -q powerdevil; then
                        exit
                fi
        fi
fi

# If all else failed, just initiate a plain shutdown.
/sbin/shutdown -h now "Power button pressed"
```

note: i'm not able to resume from suspend pressing the power button


it is probably worth opening  a new bug report for it with:
ubuntu-bug linux

these pages are useful for  debug:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKer...ibernateResume

----------


## obidoub

> Give us output of vainfo command please.




```
libva: libva version 0.32.0
libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
libva: Trying to open /usr/lib/dri/emgd_drv_video.so
Intel(R) Embedded Media and Graphics Driver 1.10 Build 2209
libva: va_openDriver() returns 0
vainfo: VA API version: 0.32
vainfo: Driver version: Intel(R) Embedded Media and Graphics Driver 1.10 Build 2209
vainfo: Supported profile and entrypoints
      VAProfileMPEG2Main              :    VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileMPEG4Simple            :    VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileMPEG4AdvancedSimple    :    VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileH264Baseline           :    VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileH264Main               :    VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileH264High               :    VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileVC1Simple              :    VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileVC1Simple              :    VAEntrypointMoComp
      VAProfileVC1Main                :    VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileVC1Main                :    VAEntrypointMoComp
      VAProfileVC1Advanced            :    VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileVC1Advanced            :    VAEntrypointMoComp
```

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## fanum

Hi everybody! Long time no post  :Wink: 

I have a Viliv S7 (some random brand from Korea I believe). I was able to get EMGD working with 11.04 a while ago thanks to Tista creating me a custom emgd-config file from my xorg.0.log (thanks again tista if you see this!!). Most of the info needed was not detected by emgd config command, and the output of lshw shows "to be filled in by OEM" in  all of the important places, so pretty much no documentation.  

Anyways, checked back in on this thread and saw that the psb_gfx driver was coming along, so I downloaded and tried the 12.04 live cd (thanks for building that), wanted to report my results. I went as far as testing it and installing to a new partition on my netbook, so here are some tips:

On the live cd, it would boot the gui, but it was halfway off the screen. The half I could see looked great tho. If you run into this issue it is solved by going to tty (ctrl + alt + F2) and running these commands:

sudo killall lightdm

sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

sudo lightdm

If it does not kick you right into the gui, press ctrl + alt + F7, and you should have it working properly. EVEN MY BRIGHTNESS KEYS WORK.  Incredible. 

Once I installed to the SSD, I had to repeat the same steps once, blacklist the pulsobo driver, updated using apt-get, reboot and nothing. Just a black screen. So I then went to tty and on a whim tried going back to F7, and the gui had been there the whole time. Not sure why I was unable to access it, and does not select the gui by default, without going to a backend tty first, but it is apparently needed at every boot. So if you do install successfully, and end up with a black screen at boot:

 "CTRL + ALT + F2", then release (does not work for me unless I completely release all of the buttons inbetween) then "CTRL + ALT + F7"

So with a few obnoxious quirks I have a completely working 12.04 install with psb_gfx. If anyone needs any config files or logs from an actual install let me know, I would happy to post.

Thanks again for all your great work guys!

FANUM

----------


## bodhi.zazen

Glad you got it working. I posted some additional information

http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/ubuntu-gma500-live-cd/

There is some information about persistence as well as settings to use with grub, in particular ...

edit */etc/default/grub*



```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="poulsbo.blacklist=yes console=tty1"
```

Alternately, install this kernel (it works out of the box)

http://people.canonical.com/~ogasawara/lp899244/i386/

from this bug report

https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/899244

----------


## lucazade

Fixed the brightness hotkeys for acer, now i'm playing with suspend...
if I try to suspend from system menu I cannot resume but if I use 'sudo pm-suspend' I'm able to wake up the netbook... unfortunately the screen doesn't come up.. arg.. 
hope to find new ideas from a bit of rest...  :Smile:

----------


## fanum

So I added the grub boot settings, and it still boots to a black screen. Completely working after switching to a vtt, then to vtt7. Just wanted to report that they did not fix that workaround being nessecary for me on my viliv s7

----------


## PilotPaul

Hi Luca

My brightness keys work ok using Precise + psb_gfx (needs grub "acpi_backlight=vendor"). Tried sudo pm-suspend but still can't resume here.

Looking in /etc/acpi/events/powerbtn, note the following comment...


# /etc/acpi/events/powerbtn
# This is called when the user presses the power button and calls
# /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh for further processing.

# Optionally you can specify the placeholder %e. It will pass
# through the whole kernel event message to the program you've
# specified.
*
# We need to react on "button power.*" and "button/power.*" because
# of kernel changes.*

event=button[ /]power
action=/etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh

------------------- EOF ----------------

I wonder if the kernel changes referred to are the cause of our problems?  I'll delve deeper...

----------


## ferry_toth

> Hello everyone.
> 
> I've got an Acer Aspire One
> A0751h-52Bb with POULSBO
> 
> I'm currently on Xubuntu 11.10
> Installed emgd-110 from ppa.
> Resolution is OK but I still can't play videos.
> 
> ...


Does anybody know what -va vaapii means here? I don't see -va as a  command line option. I do see -vo vaapi though and -va is not generating  errors.

Ferry

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> So I added the grub boot settings, and it still boots to a black screen. Completely working after switching to a vtt, then to vtt7. Just wanted to report that they did not fix that workaround being nessecary for me on my viliv s7


OUCH !!

Sorry you are having a problem.

----------


## lucazade

@PilotPaul
It is probably related.. atm i'm trying to understand why with sudo pm-suspend it wake up but without screen... it should be some difference between this command and suspend option in the indicator menu.... i'll investigate, maybe it uses some quirks to suspend.


I'd ask for some confirmations for this bug report. It is needed to get psb_gfx out-of-the-box in Precise.  Thanks guys  :Smile: 
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ux/+bug/914311

----------


## lucazade

suspended and resumed .... yessss  :Smile: 

got it.. pilotpaul try to hibernate (and it will work correctly) then try to suspend with 'sudo pm-suspend' and you'll see the power button will resume the netbook!! magical!
Don't know why it works only after an hibernate, need to figure it out:

ah you need also to remove this quirk before otherwise the screen won't come back:
sudo mv /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video /usr/lib/pm-utils/s99video


edit: sudo pm-suspend is not needed, it works also with suspend option from system indicator.. it just need an hibernate before and the removal of 99video.

----------


## PilotPaul

> suspended and resumed .... yessss 
> 
> got it.. pilotpaul try to hibernate (and it will work correctly) then try to suspend with 'sudo pm-suspend' and you'll see the power button will resume the netbook!! magical!
> Don't know why it works only after an hibernate, need to figure it out:
> 
> ah you need also to remove this quirk before otherwise the screen won't come back:
> sudo mv /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video /usr/lib/pm-utils/s99video
> 
> 
> edit: sudo pm-suspend is not needed, it works also with suspend option from system indicator.. it just need an hibernate before and the removal of 99video.


@Luca

I can confirm this operation...using latest Precise + all updates did a hibernate using sudo pm-hibernate (for some reason I don't seem to have a menu option for this), then successfully restarted, then using Fn-F4 to suspend and then hit enter...resume successful!

So at least we know its possible...hopefully  we can now get this sorted and my beloved 751h will be good for another 6 months at least!  :Smile:

----------


## lucazade

@paul

did you move the 99video file or it was not necessary for you?

now we have to figure out why hibernate before suspend fix the not-working power button to resume from suspend.. do you have any idea?
we should open a bug report for it  :Smile:

----------


## PilotPaul

> @paul
> 
> did you move the 99video file or it was not necessary for you?
> 
> now we have to figure out why hibernate before suspend fix the not-working power button to resume from suspend.. do you have any idea?
> we should open a bug report for it


I moved the 99video....but just tried moving it back and hey presto - it still resumes ok! So for me at least the 99video file doesn't need to be moved.

Still scratching my head as to why this behaviour is happening...my first thought is that something in the ACPI subsystem is not getting initialised correctly during a normal boot but gets setup properly during a recovery from hibernate... I'll look closer and let you know what I find out.

----------


## ferry_toth

> No, EMGD 1.10 contains an Xorg 1.10 binary in addition to the Xorg 1.9, it just isn't officially advertised.  If you download the tarball version, you'll find the usual "Meego 1.2" and "Fedora 14" folder which contain the typical Xorg 1.9 support.  However there's an additional "Meego_Wayland" folder which also happens to contain an Xorg 1.10 DDX in addition to the extra wayland libraries.  You'll have to unpack the Meego RPM's to get at them of course.


Mattrope,

EMGD 1.10 (from our ppa) seems to be working nicely for KDE desktop effect using Opengl ES (albeit a little bit slow). 

However vaapi video decode is not working with mplayer-vaapi. Did we miss packaging some libva libs from the Wayland tree that work with Xorg 1.10?

Thanks,

Ferry

----------


## mattrope

> Mattrope,
> 
> EMGD 1.10 (from our ppa) seems to be working nicely for KDE desktop effect using Opengl ES (albeit a little bit slow). 
> 
> However vaapi video decode is not working with mplayer-vaapi. Did we miss packaging some libva libs from the Wayland tree that work with Xorg 1.10?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ferry


The VA driver shouldn't be directly tied to Xorg version, but it is tied to libva version.  I believe the EMGD 1.10 VA driver expects to be used with libva 1.0.12.  If your general libva library is newer or older than 1.0.12, there may be incompatibilities.  When you say "not working" are you seeing a blank screen, a crash, or something else?

A couple more thoughts:The "vainfo" program can sometimes help you figure out what's wrong if there's a general incompatibility between the libva frontend library and the VA backend driver (emgd_drv_video.so).Libva has a search path that it searches for VA drivers (/usr/lib/dri, /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers, and a couple more I believe).  You may want to double check that you only have a single copy of emgd_drv_video.so installed on your system.  If you have a stale copy from an older EMGD release in a different directory, that older copy may be getting picked up by mistake, which could cause problems.

----------


## ferry_toth

[QUOTE=mattrope;11609476]The VA driver shouldn't be directly tied to Xorg version, but it is tied to libva version.  I believe the EMGD 1.10 VA driver expects to be used with libva 1.0.12.  If your general libva library is newer or older than 1.0.12, there may be incompatibilities.  When you say "not working" are you seeing a blank screen, a crash, or something else?

A couple more thoughts:[quote]

Edit bodhi.zazen - Please do not post long code like this on the forums. Use a pastebin or attach the output as a text file.

----------


## geveno

Hello everybody!

Long time I didn't play with my VAIO P... I did a fresh install (Oneiric) with emgd (1.10 then 1.8 to test the difference between them) The installation was easier than before and I thank you! 

I've a question concerning the 3d ability of the egmd driver:

when I test glxgear, I have about 110-150 FPS
"glxinfo|grep render" gives me: direct rendering: yes , OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer.
glxgears is link to libGL.so.1 located at /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa

If I remember well the poulsbo package (the very old one) came with a  libGL.so library. With emgd, it seems to come with libEGL.so only. Does it  mean that apps that are linked to libGL.so won't be able to use the GMA  500 3d acceleration abilities or did I make something wrong?

Thank you for your answers!

Edit: It seems Opengl has the ability to open/load emgd_dri.so. Cans someone provide me his FPS with glxgears please? It seems I have something wrong... Thank you!

----------


## Adam_GUI

I have a fresh install of xubuntu 11.10 on a Dell Mini 1010.
The install worked well until adding emgd 1.8 from PPA.

The system will not boot past plymouth in normal operation.
However, I can enter recovery mode by hitting shift before plymouth has a chance to appear.
From there, I can enter recovery console.
I can su to my user account, and sudo reboot.  I see some garbage on screen for a little bit, and get a text login prompt.  
From here, I can enter my user name and password and run startx.

From there, the desktop runs splendidly.

Is there something I've grossly overlooked in regard to getting past plymouth?

----------


## mattrope

> Hello everybody!
> I've a question concerning the 3d ability of the egmd driver:
> 
> when I test glxgear, I have about 110-150 FPS
> "glxinfo|grep render" gives me: direct rendering: yes , OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer.
> glxgears is link to libGL.so.1 located at /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa


This output indicates you're not using hardware acceleration.  When hardware acceleration is in use, you'll see an EMGD-specific string in the "OpenGL renderer string" line.




> If I remember well the poulsbo package (the very old one) came with a  libGL.so library. With emgd, it seems to come with libEGL.so only. Does it  mean that apps that are linked to libGL.so won't be able to use the GMA  500 3d acceleration abilities or did I make something wrong?
> 
> Thank you for your answers!
> 
> Edit: It seems Opengl has the ability to open/load emgd_dri.so. Cans someone provide me his FPS with glxgears please? It seems I have something wrong... Thank you!


libGL.so is a generic OpenGL frontend library provided by Mesa.  That libGL should dynamically load the appropriate hardware-specific DRI backend module (which is /usr/lib/dri/emgd_dri.so for EMGD).  To figure out what might be going wrong, try running "LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo | head" --- that should cause some additional debugging information to be displayed at the beginning of the output which can help you figure out what's going wrong.

libEGL.so is something different and you don't need to worry about it if you're just interested in running standard OpenGL apps.  EGL is separate API that glues OpenGL-ES and OpenVG rendering to the native windowing system (X in this case).  GLES-based apps will use EGL in the same way standard GL apps use GLX.

----------


## ferry_toth

geveno:

I have 380 fps with emgd 1.10 on kubuntu oneric with glxgears. But this is not really interesting as restricted by the vblank. Real world measurements all on 1920x1080:
With *xbmc* using *kwin* from kde-window-manager (opengl) xbmc reports 5 fps, but when using kde-window-manager-gles (opengl ES) I get 15 fps. Further xbmc plays mpeg 4 video (1080p) on 1920x1080 screen using vaapi, but with skipping audio. *Vlc* plays this video better.
But *mplayer* from our ppa doesn't play this at all (black screen with sound), even though the same mplayer works  on non-gma500 (SNB) machines. Looks like mplayer with gma500 indeed will only work with the splitted-desktop version of libva.
KDE desktop effects don't work with the opengl kwin, but work with the gles version. You can then add the fps desktop widget that shows about 10 fps until kwin gives up and disables desktop effects.

Ferry

----------


## geveno

Thank you Mattrope and Ferry_toth for your answers!

Mattrope:

LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo | head gives me:
libGL: OpenDriver: Trying /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/dri/tls/swrast_dri.so
libGL: OpenDriver: Trying /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/dri/swrast_dri.so
name of display:0
direct rendering: yes
server glx vendor string: SGI
server glx version string: 1.4
...

So it seems that  Mesa doesn't try to load emgd_dri.so located at /usr/lib/dri...

Ferry_troth:

I agree with you. The goal of my question was to compare the FPS from people who get a VAIO P  as I could see that something was wrong. In the past I posted my FPS (poulsbo, emgd 1.5.2 according to my laptop) and with my fresh installation, the FPS was worse than before...  

The step by step instructions I followed:

Booted the 11.10 ubuntu CD.
At the menu F6 then escape : added poulsbo.dummy psb_gfx.dummy=1 to the kernelcmd
Selected Installation the I followed up instructions to reset my partitions
...
...
Rebooted
New updates found: Upgraded to the last updates. One of them was to use the kernel 3.0.0.14
Reboot
Add the gma500/emgd110
set the pub key
apt-get install emgd-support
emgd-xorg-conf (but this is not necessary as I have to copy the /usr/src/emgd-xxxx/xorg.conf-VAIO example to make it work)
I added some stuff like Mesa (utils for example to get glxgear and glxinfo)
I modified /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.emgd.conf to add poulsbo (psb_gfx was already blacklisted). Blacklisting poulsbo  or no doesn't change anything to my case.
No error (EE) in the Xorg log, the xorg emgd  module is well loaded, just a warning (WW) about the fonts folders and that's all...

Is there a way to force Mesa to find emgd_dri.so?

Thank you!

----------


## mattrope

> Thank you Mattrope and Ferry_toth for your answers!
> 
> Mattrope:
> 
> LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo | head gives me:
> libGL: OpenDriver: Trying /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/dri/tls/swrast_dri.so
> libGL: OpenDriver: Trying /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/dri/swrast_dri.so
> name of display:0
> direct rendering: yes
> ...


Okay, if Mesa is trying to load swrast right from the get-go, it usually means there was a problem during X server startup, so attaching your /var/log/Xorg.0.log should help us figure out what's going on.  The DRI module (emgd_dri.so) gets used by both Mesa (on the app side) and X (on the server side); if X determines that there's something wrong with the DRI driver (or that it's missing) during startup, Mesa won't even bother trying to load it.

The part of the Xorg log you want to look at refers to AIGLX.  When working properly you'll see something like:


```
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read
(II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects
(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/emgd_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0
```

on the other hand, if emgd_dri.so is missing, corrupt, or has missing library dependencies, you'll see some kind of error like:


```
(==) AIGLX enabled
(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/emgd_dri.so failed
(/usr/lib/dri/emgd_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or
directory)
(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
```

----------


## geveno

> Okay, if Mesa is trying to load swrast right from the get-go, it usually means there was a problem during X server startup, so attaching your /var/log/Xorg.0.log should help us figure out what's going on.  The DRI module (emgd_dri.so) gets used by both Mesa (on the app side) and X (on the server side); if X determines that there's something wrong with the DRI driver (or that it's missing) during startup, Mesa won't even bother trying to load it.
> 
> The part of the Xorg log you want to look at refers to AIGLX.  When working properly you'll see something like:
> 
> 
> ```
> (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
> (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read
> (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects
> ...


My Xorg.0.log : http://pastebin.com/CqG6xjyf

I didn't pay attention... Xorg loaded swrast_dri.so too...

I don't understand what I could do...

Edit : Now it works!

For those who has to use the /usr/src/emgd-1.10.0.229/xorg.sample-VAIO-P : Option "ALL/1/General/Accel" "0"  modify it and put "1". It should be to activate 2d but without it doesn't activate 3d too
For "ALL/1/General/DRI" "0"  I put 1 too but as "ALL/1/General/DRI2" is already set to "1", I don't know if it is necessary...
Then when logging I selected Ubuntu Unity-2D, instead of Ubuntu. If not, nothing appears but your desktop background...
Now the FPS is about 190FPS for  glxgears on the VAIO P

Thank you very much Mattrope!

----------


## mattrope

> My Xorg.0.log : http://pastebin.com/CqG6xjyf
> Edit : Now it works!
> 
> For those who has to use the /usr/src/emgd-1.10.0.229/xorg.sample-VAIO-P : Option "ALL/1/General/Accel" "0"  modify it and put "1". It should be to activate 2d but without it doesn't activate 3d too
> For "ALL/1/General/DRI" "0"  I put 1 too but as "ALL/1/General/DRI2" is already set to "1", I don't know if it is necessary...
> Then when logging I selected Ubuntu Unity-2D, instead of Ubuntu. If not, nothing appears but your desktop background...
> Now the FPS is about 190FPS for  glxgears on the VAIO P
> 
> Thank you very much Mattrope!


Oh yeah, if accel=0 then no acceleration (2d, 3d, or video) will work.

As for the DRI/DRI2 options, only DRI2 matters (DRI2 is the protocol used by client-side GL and GLES apps to talk to the xserver and submit requests like "give me buffers to render to" or "perform a swapbuffers call").  DRI1 was an older interface that older drivers like IEGD used; the config option stuck around during the transition from IEGD to EMGD, but it's just silently ignored now since it doesn't actually do anything.

----------


## geveno

> Oh yeah, if accel=0 then no acceleration (2d, 3d, or video) will work.
> 
> As for the DRI/DRI2 options, only DRI2 matters (DRI2 is the protocol used by client-side GL and GLES apps to talk to the xserver and submit requests like "give me buffers to render to" or "perform a swapbuffers call").  DRI1 was an older interface that older drivers like IEGD used; the config option stuck around during the transition from IEGD to EMGD, but it's just silently ignored now since it doesn't actually do anything.


So now, what I can say is Blender works better when accelerated by software (it doesn't stop flickering with emgd) This issue existed with psb but seemed to be solved with emgd 1.5.2.
Even if the 2D acceleration is not as good as psb with Maverick, Gimp responds very quicly comparatively to the previous psb/emgd/iegd versions (but this is my own opinion)

Very good job!  :Smile: 

The only thing I'd suggest would be to directly enable accel in the VAIO xorg.conf example!

EDIT: 430FPS with glxgears with gnome-classic. 235FPS with gnome+compiz

----------


## daliusd

Hi, All,

I have 1101ha that was working almost perfectly with Maverick and PSB (suspend was working without any problems what is really important). The only thing that was not working was OpenGL and I really needed it for Qt Simulator. Therefore I have decided to upgrade. 11.04 with emgd was ok but suspend was failing sometimes (that's really annoying) - so I have working Qt Simulator but unstable system. I decided to give 11.10 a chance. What's interesting after upgrade it is working (no problem with plymouth like for other people in this thread) but I can work approximately 2 minutes - after that kernel panics and dies. So basically useless.

Now I am thinking to return back to 10.10 but instead of PSB I'm thinking about EMGD. Here I have some questions:

1. Where to get http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/emgd/emgd-maverick.sh because it is 404 Not Found now.

2. Is there any reasons why EMGD 1.10 can't be used with Maveric?

----------


## lucazade

> Hi, All,
> 
> I have 1101ha that was working almost perfectly with Maverick and PSB (suspend was working without any problems what is really important). The only thing that was not working was OpenGL and I really needed it for Qt Simulator. Therefore I have decided to upgrade. 11.04 with emgd was ok but suspend was failing sometimes (that's really annoying) - so I have working Qt Simulator but unstable system. I decided to give 11.10 a chance. What's interesting after upgrade it is working (no problem with plymouth like for other people in this thread) but I can work approximately 2 minutes - after that kernel panics and dies. So basically useless.
> 
> Now I am thinking to return back to 10.10 but instead of PSB I'm thinking about EMGD. Here I have some questions:
> 
> 1. Where to get http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/emgd/emgd-maverick.sh because it is 404 Not Found now.
> 
> 2. Is there any reasons why EMGD 1.10 can't be used with Maveric?


Unfortunately I deleted maverick emgd script from my dropbox some time ago. that's why You are not able to reach that script anymore.

I think for opengl stuff psb drivers are still superior, while emgd provides better opengles support.
Anyway for this stuff Mattrope surely have a better answer.

emgd1.10 in ppa requires xorg 1.10, maverick, if I'm not wrong, uses 1.9.. so emgd-fix ppa repo should work.

----------


## daliusd

> Unfortunately I deleted maverick emgd script from my dropbox some time ago. that's why You are not able to reach that script anymore.
> 
> I think for opengl stuff psb drivers are still superior, while emgd provides better opengles support.
> Anyway for this stuff Mattrope surely have a better answer.
> 
> emgd1.10 in ppa requires xorg 1.10, maverick, if I'm not wrong, uses 1.9.. so emgd-fix ppa repo should work.


OK. Let's turn this question this way:
http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/embedde...#compatibility lists XServer 1.9 as requirement. Has Ubuntu PPA anything to do with this EMGD driver?

----------


## daliusd

> Unfortunately I deleted maverick emgd script from my dropbox some time ago. that's why You are not able to reach that script anymore.


I think emgd ppa documentation should be updated. EMGD on Maverick can be installed following the same steps as on newer Ubuntu versions. The only problem that emgd-xorg-conf must be installed separately.

EMGD 1.5.15 (or similar) was installed on my system. It looks quite old having in mind that 1.10 is available. Is there anything I could do to get newer version? My experience says that newer EMGD versions work better.

"top" reports that Xorg eats about 40% of my CPU. Does not look very good. I hope that's misreporting because otherwise my netbook life on battery will be quite short (I'm running "update" now).

As well I will keep fingers that suspend will work correctly always (tried once and it suspended/resumed correctly).

I will update if anything else interesting will happen (I hope other EEE 1101HA users will find it useful).

----------


## Adam_GUI

> I have a fresh install of xubuntu 11.10 on a Dell Mini 1010.
> The install worked well until adding emgd 1.8 from PPA.
> 
> The system will not boot past plymouth in normal operation.
> However, I can enter recovery mode by hitting shift before plymouth has a chance to appear.
> From there, I can enter recovery console.
> I can su to my user account, and sudo reboot.  I see some garbage on screen for a little bit, and get a text login prompt.  
> From here, I can enter my user name and password and run startx.
> 
> ...


Not a solve, but a work-around.
Installed "startupmanager" from the repositories.  It's an old editor for usplash and grub.
I went in and selected settings for only seeing a text boot-up.  No graphical plymouth.  So, now, I no longer have a freeze at plymouth and I can either start lightdm from text login or wait for it to autostart.  (My system is still a litle inconsistent about what it wants to do, but, it's far better behaived.  Best performance since I had to shuffle in the PSB driver in Karmic and mess with Fedora.)

----------


## lucazade

@daliusd 

try this ppa repo, it contains emgd 1.10 for maverick also:
https://launchpad.net/~jools/+archiv...ilter=maverick

----------


## mpw

Hello,

I have a Sony Vaio X series and from time to time I look around here to see if the support of the gma500 has been improved inofficially by you here  :Smile:  Thanks for your work!

Right now I'm using 10.10 with emgd, the main problem I have is that it uses Xorg 1.9. I would like to upgrade to 11.04 oder 11.10 with Xorg 1.10 as X1.9 does not support multitouch on my touchpad and I have trouble with my Wacam graphics tablet.

And I would like to watch normal videos, like flash on youtube etc.

So in a short list:

 - Ubuntu 11.04-12.04
 - Xorg 1.10
 - normal Video
 - working standby

Which Version, which driver would you suggest me? Is it possible to get all these features?

Of course I look around here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo

What about EMGD 1.10 and 11.10, it's still under testing?

Thanks for your advice in advance.

Bye
MPW

----------


## lucazade

> Hello,
> 
> I have a Sony Vaio X series and from time to time I look around here to see if the support of the gma500 has been improved inofficially by you here  Thanks for your work!
> 
> Right now I'm using 10.10 with emgd, the main problem I have is that it uses Xorg 1.9. I would like to upgrade to 11.04 oder 11.10 with Xorg 1.10 as X1.9 does not support multitouch on my touchpad and I have trouble with my Wacam graphics tablet.
> 
> And I would like to watch normal videos, like flash on youtube etc.
> 
> So in a short list:
> ...


Hi mpw

unfortunately emgd 1.10 still requires xorg 1.9, support for xorg 1.10 is experimental and from what I've seen it is crashy on my acer or doesn't work at all on other netbooks.

If you want to take advantage of multitouch support of xorg 1.10 I believe the only way is to use the psb_gfx driver in oneiric or precise (which ships it by default).

Psb_gfx doesn't provide 3d or hd vaapi playback accel but it is enough for desktop usage (2d is way faster than emgd) including flash and youtube.
About suspend you should be lucky because on acer is quite broken (Paul any news about it?!?)

see you

----------


## mpw

Hi lucazade,

thanks for your quick reply!




> unfortunately emgd 1.10 still requires xorg 1.9, support for xorg 1.10 is experimental and from what I've seen it is crashy on my acer or doesn't work at all on other netbooks.


Okay, I'll have to do some compromises.




> If you want to take advantage of multitouch support of xorg 1.10 I believe the only way is to use the psb_gfx driver in oneiric or precise (which ships it by default).
> 
> Psb_gfx doesn't provide 3d or hd vaapi playback accel but it is enough for desktop usage (2d is way faster than emgd) including flash and youtube.
> About suspend you should be lucky because on acer is quite broken (Paul any news about it?!?)


So this means I will be able to play small videos on youtube, but there will be no video support for mplayer and normal videos in better quality from my ssd?

I thought for videos support in a normal way, I would need "green" in the colum "Normal Video Playback (Xv)"?

And I'm just wondering, but Oneric (11.10) 3.0.0 psb-gfx ist "extremly unstable" marked in the wiki page.

Bye
MPW

----------


## lucazade

> Hi lucazade,
> 
> thanks for your quick reply!
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll have to do some compromises.
> 
> 
> So this means I will be able to play small videos on youtube, but there will be no video support for mplayer and normal videos in better quality from my ssd?
> ...


with psb_gfx  you are able to watch youtube up to 320p (no hd) and also mpeg/avi movies in mplayer/totem/etc but only in SD (no HD).
Emgd instead is able to play movies in mplayer in HD.

You can install the kernel 3.2.x from xorg-edgers ppa in Oneiric, this way you'll get an updated psb_gfx inside it.

yep, wiki page is outdated.

----------


## mpw

> You can install the kernel 3.2.x from ppa in Oneiric, this way you'll get an updated psb_gfx inside it.
> 
> yep, wiki page is outdated.



Thank you  :Smile:  I'll give it a try.

----------


## lucazade

This is how I install psb_gfx in Oneiric:



```
#!/bin/bash
# psb-gfx installation script for oneiric

# improved fbdev to fix splitted screen
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -q=0 -y --force-yes
sudo apt-get install -q=0 -y --force-yes linux-image-3.2.0-9-generic linux-headers-3.2.0-9 linux-headers-3.2.0-9-generic

# blacklist other drivers
echo 'blacklist poulsbo
blacklist acer-wmi' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf

# fix for backlight 
sudo sed -i 's/GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""/GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_backlight=vendor"/g' /etc/default/grub

# remove handoff and payload
sudo cp /etc/grub.d/10_linux /etc/grub.d/linux_10
sudo sed -i 's/vt.handoff=7//g' /etc/grub.d/10_linux

# finalize installation 
sudo update-grub
```

or execute this command directly from terminal:



```
wget dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/psb-gfx && sh ./psb-gfx
```

there are some things for acer, but it should work as well on others. 
let me know.

ps. remeber to install ubuntu and execute first time with this kernel params,  otherwise you'll get only a blank screen:
poulsbo.dummy=1 psb_gfx.dummy=1

----------


## bodhi.zazen

Thank you for supporting the psb_gfx driver. Are they still building the poulsbo driver (I thought they were going to change that)?

----------


## lucazade

> Thank you for supporting the psb_gfx driver. Are they still building the poulsbo driver (I thought they were going to change that)?


good question.. I can't confirm if poulsbo is still present in precise because I haven't tried latest builds. I suppose is no more present.

anyway there is still that issue with vt.handoff=7 that breaks boot.. and no activity in launchpad bug. Is there a way to tag that bug report as important for Precise? What do you think?

----------


## bodhi.zazen

I will try to take a look at the daily build when I can find the time.

----------


## mpw

> This is how I install psb_gfx in Oneiric:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/bash
> # psb-gfx installation script for oneiric
> 
> # improved fbdev to fix splitted screen
> ...


Hello,

this worked quite nice. Thanks you!

I still have 3 main problems:

 - the screen flickers horrible. You can see everything clearly, but there is this bit of flickering that drives you crazy
 - no standby  :Sad: 
 - No backlight brightness control. The keys chance brightness in ubuntu panel, but is has absolutly no effect.

Are there any workarounds? Couldn't find any..

/edit: Okay, standby works with the poulsbo workaround. Is there a way to look the screen before going to standby? Or to make gnome use this standby tool?

/edit2: standby is unsolved. Ubuntu hangs in around 50% of the rewakes. This can't be called working.

----------


## daliusd

> @daliusd 
> 
> try this ppa repo, it contains emgd 1.10 for maverick also:
> https://launchpad.net/~jools/+archiv...ilter=maverick


Works like a charm and faster than older one. Suspend works as well. Thank you very much.

Now I wonder why this version is not proposed as default for Maverick? Is it not stable enough? The only thing it lacks is xorg-emgd-conf.

----------


## exobuzz

Yeh I'm afraid you will need to make your own config for that. I didn't include it as the ppa was originally designed for use with linux images on the O2 joggler (of which I already include a config).

http://joggler.exotica.org.uk/

----------


## ferry_toth

> Thank you Mattrope and Ferry_toth for your answers!
> 
> ....
> 
> The step by step instructions I followed:
> 
> Booted the 11.10 ubuntu CD.
> At the menu F6 then escape : added poulsbo.dummy psb_gfx.dummy=1 to the kernelcmd
> ...
> ...


You missed *=1* after poulsbo.dummy

----------


## PilotPaul

@Luca: Update on suspend/resume problem on Acer Aspire One 751h

Just installed kernel 3.3-rc1 and guess what...suspend/resume works without having to hibernate first!  The downside is the gma500 driver doesn't seem to have been built yet...and the screen is a bit garbled after the resume until I change to a vt and back again, but at least the fundamental problem of the keyboard and power switch being disabled seems to have been fixed...now to find out exactly what has been done and whether or not this can be brought back into the 3.2 kernel.

Light at the end of the tunnel?

----------


## lucazade

> @Luca: Update on suspend/resume problem on Acer Aspire One 751h
> 
> Just installed kernel 3.3-rc1 and guess what...suspend/resume works without having to hibernate first!  The downside is the gma500 driver doesn't seem to have been built yet...and the screen is a bit garbled after the resume until I change to a vt and back again, but at least the fundamental problem of the keyboard and power switch being disabled seems to have been fixed...now to find out exactly what has been done and whether or not this can be brought back into the 3.2 kernel.
> 
> Light at the end of the tunnel?


really interesting  :Smile: 
I'll give it a shot in the weekend trying to figure out what has been modified.
Strange that psb_gfx is not inside kernel 3.3, I don't get why :S

----------


## PilotPaul

> really interesting 
> I'll give it a shot in the weekend trying to figure out what has been modified.
> Strange that psb_gfx is not inside kernel 3.3, I don't get why :S


Well I think it is in the process of moving out of staging, so maybe the process hasn't been fully completed yet..either that or I've just missed it!

----------


## trewelu

hi geveno, another vaio p user here. I got ~310 in xfce(compositing enabled) and ~415 when compositing disabled. I'm actually using archlinux though. Many thx for ubuntu teams for the effont on gma500.

Can you get suspend working on vaio p? The display won't come up for me (but the wireless light is turned on, meaning it is woken up but has video problem)

----------


## geveno

> You missed *=1* after poulsbo.dummy


Hello Ferry!

Thank you for your answer but it was just a mistake when I wrote my message. My problem came from the VAIO-xorg.conf provided by the emgd support package that disables the 2d/3d acceleration by default and that activates AIGLX ( This file can be found in /usr/src/emgd-xxxxx. ). As AIGLX couldn't find what it wanted, it activated the software acceleration and so libGL.so loaded the wrong DRI driver!

Have a nice day!

----------


## geveno

> hi geveno, another vaio p user here. I got ~310 in xfce(compositing enabled) and ~415 when compositing disabled. I'm actually using archlinux though. Many thx for ubuntu teams for the effont on gma500.
> 
> Can you get suspend working on vaio p? The display won't come up for me (but the wireless light is turned on, meaning it is woken up but has video problem)


Hello Trewelu!

For your question, my answer is Yes and No! Hibernates and suspends "seem" to work as after a suspend or an hibernation I can ssh from my PC to my Vaio P and work in a terminal, but the screen never wakes up. When my Vaio is tired, it stops working and goes to sleep. By pressing the power button, the display works... It seems that according some conditions it can work. I never modified my init scripts (cf a previous message from Lucazade) as I use to shutdown my laptop when I stop working. I know several persons are working on this issue.

Keep a try on it: Install cairo-dock! Now it perfectly works !!! (there were bugs with psb and emgd 1.5.2 but the issues were solved)

Have a nice day!

----------


## bodhi.zazen

Argggh !!!

The 12.04 daily build still has the poulsbo driver despite my bug report =(

----------


## thermatk

I'm a happy Russian user of a ASUS T91MT netbook with GMA500. Today I have started the battle to get my netbook work with Ubuntu 11.10. I have used the custom iso from this topic with old emgd (thanks, lucazade!), it's the only way I could get Ubuntu installed. Everything was somehow slow (boot up time about 3 minutes, I thought it was a fail and went away but when I got back with a cup of tea I saw Unity-2d working).
So, I have updated Emgd to 1.10 from the ppa... and now the boot stops at the same place but after 20 minutes of waiting nothing happens. 
It stops on


```
* Checking battery state... [ OK ]
_
```

Please, can anyone explain how to get my netbook working with the latest Ubuntu? Ubuntu is the only way I can use all the touch things that are present in the netbook. I can't use psb_gfx as I need to show videos to some people at work - that's whatfor I need this tablet-netbook.
Sorry for my English, I'm learning it only the first semester  :Very Happy:

----------


## ferry_toth

> I'm a happy Russian user of a ASUS T91MT netbook with GMA500. Today I have started the battle to get my netbook work with Ubuntu 11.10. I have used the custom iso from this topic with old emgd (thanks, lucazade!), it's the only way I could get Ubuntu installed. Everything was somehow slow (boot up time about 3 minutes, I thought it was a fail and went away but when I got back with a cup of tea I saw Unity-2d working).
> So, I have updated Emgd to 1.10 from the ppa... and now the boot stops at the same place but after 20 minutes of waiting nothing happens. 
> It stops on
> 
> 
> ```
> * Checking battery state... [ OK ]
> _
> ```
> ...


I did a fresh install with oneric (needed to as upgrading maverick crashed horribly, eventhough I purged all ppa stuff in advance), then added the emgd110 ppa bits . This was on a fitpc (TV screen 1080p on HDMI port) though and all the autoconfig stuff worked nicely for me.

Ferry

----------


## YWELLC

> I'm a happy Russian user of a ASUS T91MT netbook with GMA500. Today I have started the battle to get my netbook work with Ubuntu 11.10. I have used the custom iso from this topic with old emgd (thanks, lucazade!), it's the only way I could get Ubuntu installed. Everything was somehow slow (boot up time about 3 minutes, I thought it was a fail and went away but when I got back with a cup of tea I saw Unity-2d working).
> So, I have updated Emgd to 1.10 from the ppa... and now the boot stops at the same place but after 20 minutes of waiting nothing happens. 
> It stops on
> 
> 
> ```
> * Checking battery state... [ OK ]
> _
> ```
> ...



I am having exactly the same problem.  Pressing alt-f2, logging in through TTY, manually removing the poulsbo module 

```
sudo rmmod poulsbo
```

 (or blacklisting it) allows me access Unity with 

```
startx
```

  ITS VERY ANNOYING to do this everytime! If anyone has any idea on how to permanently fix this, I'd love to hear it.

In the meantime, that should get you up and running

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I am having exactly the same problem.  Pressing alt-f2, logging in through TTY, manually removing the poulsbo module 
> 
> ```
> sudo rmmod poulsbo
> ```
> 
>  (or blacklisting it) allows me access Unity with 
> 
> ```
> ...


It annoying. Look up a few posts in this long thread. 
Both lucazade and I have posted how to 'fix' this annoyance.

In addition, see the bug reports filed by the two of us so that it gets fixed for 12.04.

In addition , I released a somewhat patched 12.04 live CD.

http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/ubuntu-gma500-live-cd/

Instructions on that blog to fix your annoyance as well  :Wink:

----------


## YWELLC

> It annoying. Look up a few posts in this long thread. 
> Both lucazade and I have posted how to 'fix' this annoyance.
> 
> In addition, see the bug reports filed by the two of us so that it gets fixed for 12.04.
> 
> In addition , I released a somewhat patched 12.04 live CD.
> 
> http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/ubuntu-gma500-live-cd/
> 
> Instructions on that blog to fix your annoyance as well


Thank you for your help and for not making me RTFM too much.  Unfortunately, I have been privy to this "long" thread going back to Lucid.  It's been a problem every time I've updated this netbook because of the gma500 and a not very well supported revision of the 14e4 network card.

I am well aware of your "somewhat" fixed 12.04 and look forward to installing it on here just after you work all the bugs out (then I'll casually explain to my wife about how smart I am and good with 'puters too boot and how she can thank those skills for her working netbook).

 :Capital Razz: 

Thanks again!

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Thank you for your help and for not making me RTFM too much.


You are welcome, hope you got it working easier.




> Unfortunately, I have been privy to this "long" thread going back to Lucid.  It's been a problem every time I've updated this netbook because of the gma500 and a not very well supported revision of the 14e4 network card.


It has been a long, frustrating ride with the gma500. Every driver has issues.

I have been using gentoo with my gma500 for some time now as the open source drivers have less hassle (there was just one big hassle on the front end, figuring out how to compile them, lol).




> I am well aware of your "somewhat" fixed 12.04 and look forward to installing it on here just after you work all the bugs out (then I'll casually explain to my wife about how smart I am and good with 'puters too boot and how she can thank those skills for her working netbook).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


As you know, it is more a kernel thing. My hope is that, moving forward, psb_gfx will work out of the box without all the hassle. Yes it has some limitations, but it works well for most desktop uses.

You could use the psb_gfx driver in 11.10, you would need to compile a custom kernel is all.

As the psb_gfx is working into the mainline kernel it will should be much less hassle moving forward.

The live CD I made works very nice with a persistent home (FWIW). You can save your data and customizations across boots and there are minimal bugs in the packages it has installed, so you can get some of advantages of 12.04 without all the updates.

----------


## thermatk

I don't think I have exactly the same problem... After a fresh install, installation of EMGD 1.10 and finally all the tweaks with GRUB... My screen is showing differenet colors! After the start it's changing between red, black, green, blue and mixed black-white screens in an endless circle.
I will try to downgrade X.org to the version from the EMGD 1.8 ppa.
Thank you for replies  :Smile:

----------


## thermatk

Nothing happend.
Still the colourful monitor test

----------


## geveno

> I don't think I have exactly the same problem... After a fresh install, installation of EMGD 1.10 and finally all the tweaks with GRUB... My screen is showing differenet colors! After the start it's changing between red, black, green, blue and mixed black-white screens in an endless circle.
> I will try to downgrade X.org to the version from the EMGD 1.8 ppa.
> Thank you for replies


Hello Thermatk!

You are in the right way! The rainbow you are seeing is due to a wrong setting in your xorg.conf file. What is your resolution display? If not natively supported by EMGD you will have to find the right settings...

----------


## thermatk

Thank you for reply!
1024x600 is my resolution
So, what should I do? EMGD 1.8 works fine O_o 
I will try  to find this conf and see what's different

----------


## tihoulas

> Thank you for reply!
> 1024x600 is my resolution
> So, what should I do? EMGD 1.8 works fine O_o 
> I will try to find this conf and see what's different


Hi,

I have got the same computer (Asus t91mt) with a fresh oneiric install, and the same problem. I have tried to fiddle with my xorg.conf options without any success. If any how you found anything, could you please post back ?

----------


## tihoulas

> Hi,
> 
> I have got the same computer (Asus t91mt) with a fresh oneiric install, and the same problem. I have tried to fiddle with my xorg.conf options without any success. If any how you found anything, could you please post back ?


Sad self-answear (and call for help) :

Reading through the Xorg.log tells us that 1024x600 isn't listed in the emgd 1.10 valid modes. I tried launching X in a 960x540 mode, which is listed as supported, and it worked.

Could a custom modeline be force fed to the driver to launch X using a 1024x600 resolution ?

----------


## thermatk

Hmm, may be you are right, I still don't know  :Smile: 

OFFTOPIC: BTW, *tihoulas* have you got the touchscreen's multitouch working out of the box? i think after we end up fightting with GMA500 (after we win), we can collaborate about all other stuff...

----------


## Ludalex

So, guys, I have EeePC 1101ha. Wich distro/release is best for this Gma500?

----------


## simplygades

Hello. 
Just installed Kubuntu daily build, blacklisted *poulsbo*, all gone well and the performance is good with KDE 4.8 RC2. However I got a bit confused with the bug report about *vt.handoff=7*. Should I add any GRUB options at all? When it boots I end up with KDM screen 1024x768 which auto-reloads in the correct resolution if I switch to terminal and load the *psb_gfx* module manually. Any suggestions would be helpful and greatly appreciated. Thanks!

*UPDATE:* Stupid me, I should run *update-initramfs -u*, otherwise it kept loading *poulsbo*, however I then faced the black screen instead of KDM. Then I removed *vt.handoff=7* and now I have X running properly on VT #8 instead of #7. If I got right what Lucazade wrote on the bug report it doesn't have to do with plymouth, so is removing  *vt.handoff=7* what is needed at the moment?

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Hello. 
> Just installed Kubuntu daily build, blacklisted *poulsbo*, all gone well and the performance is good with KDE 4.8 RC2. However I got a bit confused with the bug report about *vt.handoff=7*. Should I add any GRUB options at all? When it boots I end up with KDM screen 1024x768 which auto-reloads in the correct resolution if I switch to terminal and load the *psb_gfx* module manually. Any suggestions would be helpful and greatly appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> *UPDATE:* Stupid me, I should run *update-initramfs -u*, otherwise it kept loading *poulsbo*, however I then faced the black screen instead of KDM. Then I removed *vt.handoff=7* and now I have X running properly on VT #8 instead of #7. If I got right what Lucazade wrote on the bug report it doesn't have to do with plymouth, so is removing  *vt.handoff=7* what is needed at the moment?


Welcome to psb_gfx =)

Support will get better as the bug reports get resolved.

I skin the cat another way, on my netbook I do this

Edit "/etc/default/grub"

Change the line  'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=quiet splash ' to



```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="poulsbo.blacklist=yes console=tty1"
```

Update grub



```
sudo update-grub
```

----------


## jbernardo

> So, guys, I have EeePC 1101ha. Wich distro/release is best for this Gma500?


It depends... Some of us with the 1101HA can't use a 3.x kernel, which means any ubuntu from 11.10 onwards, as it fails after a few seconds with a kernel panic. Others are able to use it without problems, running psb_gfx or EMGD depending on their needs.

----------


## Ludalex

> It depends... Some of us with the 1101HA can't use a 3.x kernel, which means any ubuntu from 11.10 onwards, as it fails after a few seconds with a kernel panic. Others are able to use it without problems, running psb_gfx or EMGD depending on their needs.


Thanks.
So, what's your advice? Between all of these versions/drivers I can't figure what's the best for my little netbook  :Smile:

----------


## Ludalex

> Thanks.
> So, what's your advice? Between all of these versions/drivers I can't figure what's the best for my little netbook


Sorry to bother you guys. I chose to install 11.04 desktop for my 1101HA. Now, what's the best driver for 2d? (I care more about this than Hardware Acceleration, but being able to view YouTube videos would be great).

----------


## jbernardo

> Thanks.
> So, what's your advice? Between all of these versions/drivers I can't figure what's the best for my little netbook


Well, I'd go back to the last version where psb worked. I am not using the notebook right now, only trying every week if the new nightly now boots or still gives a kernel panic...

----------


## tihoulas

> Hmm, may be you are right, I still don't know 
> 
> OFFTOPIC: BTW, *tihoulas* have you got the touchscreen's multitouch working out of the box? i think after we end up fightting with GMA500 (after we win), we can collaborate about all other stuff...


Still no luck with a custom xorg.conf...
As for multitouch, it should work well as soon as we got this running : all it needs is xorg 1.10 and a linux kernel 3.0. That's why I am trying emgd 1.10. If you can live without multitouch, emgd 1.8 is fine.

----------


## thermatk

I need multitouch and Youtube, Armagetron is running with EMGD 1.8  :Very Happy:  
I can't understand which sense it has to delete this resolution as it's the common netbook one...

----------


## simplygades

> Welcome to psb_gfx =)
> 
> Support will get better as the bug reports get resolved.
> 
> I skin the cat another way, on my netbook I do this
> 
> Edit "/etc/default/grub"
> 
> Change the line  'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=quiet splash ' to
> ...


Thank you for the reply bodhi.zazen! I really hope we experience some improvement with this driver. It's nice for everyday use, although I might keep a minimal install with emgd for video playback. 


*OFF-TOPIC:* Does any of you experience a crackling-distorted internal microphone recording lately? (about 15 days now, can't find out exactly when but happens with any recording - not only Skype - both pulseaudio or alsa alone and not a hardware problem as I had to test it with Windows, and worked fine.)

Sorry for the off-topic, but we all have pretty similar configurations in this thread (Card: HDA Intel MID │ Chip: Realtek ALC272X). Cheers!

----------


## fanum

> Thank you for the reply bodhi.zazen! I really hope we experience some improvement with this driver. It's nice for everyday use, although I might keep a minimal install with emgd for video playback. 
> 
> 
> *OFF-TOPIC:* Does any of you experience a crackling-distorted internal microphone recording lately? (about 15 days now, can't find out exactly when but happens with any recording - not only Skype - both pulseaudio or alsa alone and not a hardware problem as I had to test it with Windows, and worked fine.)
> 
> Sorry for the off-topic, but we all have pretty similar configurations in this thread (Card: HDA Intel MID │ Chip: Realtek ALC272X). Cheers!


You will need to open a new thread for that issue (or search existing ones). At 500+ pages, we cannot afford to get too off topic here.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

The psb_gfx driver was moved out of staging in the mainline kernel (3.3-rc1) and the configuration name has changed to DRM_GMA500

It is now under 

Device Drivers ->
Graphics support ->
DRM (Direct Rendering Manager) ->
Intel GMA5/600 KMS Framebuffer



```
grep GMA500 .config
CONFIG_DRM_GMA500=y
```

and the driver itself is called "gma500_gfx"

----------


## Ludalex

> The psb_gfx driver was moved out of staging in the mainline kernel (3.3-rc1) and the configuration name has changed to DRM_GMA500
> 
> It is now under 
> 
> Device Drivers ->
> Graphics support ->
> DRM (Direct Rendering Manager) ->
> Intel GMA5/600 KMS Framebuffer
> 
> ...


So? Shall we have stable psb_gfx in the next Ubuntu release?

Also, I'm using your modified 12.04 distro and I'm loving it, apart from the fact that I'm unable to change the brightness. I wanted to ask you when it will be installable in the hard drive (right now the installation crashes).

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> So? Shall we have stable psb_gfx in the next Ubuntu release?
> 
> Also, I'm using your modified 12.04 distro and I'm loving it, apart from the fact that I'm unable to change the brightness. I wanted to ask you when it will be installable in the hard drive (right now the installation crashes).


I filed a bug report , so I anticipate it will be enabled by default in 12.04.

Glad my re-mix is working for you. If you look a few posts up in this overly long thread, I posted a script I use to modify the brightness. If you can not find it, send me a PM.

----------


## 3akycb

Hi.

I'm not be sure to post in actual thread, but my question : "is there anybody have a look to GMA 500/SGX 535 datasheet?"

Does this datasheet exist?  Does it can be obtained? If "yes", so where?

I know, that "tista" was a member of "GMA 500 team" a year ago. Maybe, he can answer to my question?

Thanks!

P.S.  please, redirect me to actual developing-thread, if my post is offtopic.

----------


## rozo

Hello,

I'm trying to install emgd driver on lucid using the script from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...oCardsPoulsbo:
wget dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/gma500/emgd-lucid.sh && sh ./emgd-lucid.sh
and I'm getting error: 404 NOT FOUND
It seems the script is not there anymore, where can I get it?

Marcin

----------


## thopiekar

Hey  :Smile:  I'm now starting to work on new system downgrades for precise. Do we still need Xorg 1.9? Or will the requirements change in the next weeks / months?

----------


## lucazade

> Hey  I'm now starting to work on new system downgrades for precise. Do we still need Xorg 1.9? Or will the requirements change in the next weeks / months?


At the moment I think Precise will ship Xorg 1.11.2 with some multitouch bits from 1.12.
Emgd 1.10 provides support for xorg 1.9 and experimental support for xorg 1.10 but it is not really reliable. Don't know if there will be any upcoming release of emgd in the next months so probably a repackaging of xorg1.9 is the best option.

let me know if I can help  :Smile:

----------


## stephanboy2030

Can someone post his xorg.conf? 

I have Asus 1101ha and Ubuntu 10.10

Thanks

----------


## stephanboy2030

> Some updates (only for the brave!)
> 
> 
> 
> *Flash playback alternative:*
> Credits go to jurekiteresa for pointing this out
> Tested with Youtube HD inside Firefox (still finding a way to apply the same stuff inside Chrome).. very smooth even full screen.
> 
> 
> ...


the link to the temporary package is not working, and ppa:klich-lukasz/kleewho is not working. Could someone help me?

thanks

----------


## PilotPaul

Good news for Acer Aspire 0751h suspend problems - latest Precise kernel (3.2.0-12, based on 3.2.2) seems to fix suspend/resume without having to hibernate first!  There do seem to be a lot of ACPI related fixes in 3.2.2 so I was hoping it would resolve this outstanding problem and so far it looks like this is indeed the case.

This means Precise should work pretty much out of the box for this model at least - Yippee!

The video performance for basic 2D is fine but still unaccelerated unfortunately...but its a definite step in the right direction.

As an aside I am considering an Acer Aspire S as a replacement for my little Aspire One later in the year - I'd be interested if anyone else has any experience with Ubuntu (or any other Linux distro) on this platform.

----------


## lucazade

> Good news for Acer Aspire 0751h suspend problems - latest Precise kernel (3.2.0-12, based on 3.2.2) seems to fix suspend/resume without having to hibernate first!  There do seem to be a lot of ACPI related fixes in 3.2.2 so I was hoping it would resolve this outstanding problem and so far it looks like this is indeed the case.
> 
> This means Precise should work pretty much out of the box for this model at least - Yippee!
> 
> The video performance for basic 2D is fine but still unaccelerated unfortunately...but its a definite step in the right direction.
> 
> As an aside I am considering an Acer Aspire S as a replacement for my little Aspire One later in the year - I'd be interested if anyone else has any experience with Ubuntu (or any other Linux distro) on this platform.


great news Paul
thanks for heads up.. going to try the new kernel in oneiric using the build from xorg-edgers-ppa  :Smile: 

please don't leave me alone with the ao751h  :Smile:

----------


## PilotPaul

> great news Paul
> thanks for heads up.. going to try the new kernel in oneiric using the build from xorg-edgers-ppa 
> 
> please don't leave me alone with the ao751h


Don't worry Luca I think I'll be keeping the Aspire One a while yet...keeping it going has become a challenge! 

Let me know how you get on with the kernel for xorg-edgers...

----------


## thermatk

Can the developers of emgd-xorg-conf suggest what to do to make a new xorg.conf for t91mt as obviously the usual is no more working... EMGD 1.8 installs fine, 1.10 shows rainbow. Two pages ago we have foun out that it's a common problem of t91mt and EMGD 1.10 from the ppa.
Please, what should I do?
I had an idea to install MeeGo for example and native EMGD 1.10 there and then copy it... is it a way and how should it be done?

----------


## lucazade

> Can the developers of emgd-xorg-conf suggest what to do to make a new xorg.conf for t91mt as obviously the usual is no more working... EMGD 1.8 installs fine, 1.10 shows rainbow. Two pages ago we have foun out that it's a common problem of t91mt and EMGD 1.10 from the ppa.
> Please, what should I do?
> I had an idea to install MeeGo for example and native EMGD 1.10 there and then copy it... is it a way and how should it be done?


emgd 1.10 is not really stable when using xorg 1.10... it works on some machines, hangs on others.
you need to wait for a stable release with xorg 1.10 support.

----------


## thermatk

thank you for reply
I have already said that EMGD 1.10 is showing the same rainbow on X.org 1.9 from the ppa of EMGD 1.8
So, the problem is "localized" in the EMGD package...
Does it change your opinion?

----------


## lucazade

not that much.. don't think it is related to packaging.
strange you get the rainbow with emgd 1.8 and xorg 1.9.. you're the first having this issue with the old release.

or your xorg.conf is not good or your installation is not in a clean state.. otherwise is a mystery  :Smile:

----------


## thermatk

Oh no, no. I get the rainbow with EMGD 1.10 and X.org 1.9
EMGD 1.8 and X.org 1.9 works fine, but there is no flash video acceleration(or I haven't found how it should be enabled)

----------


## Apis_I

Hi everyone, I finally decided to upgrade from Karmic, I have been using psb until now but I need some bugfixes that force me to upgrade. I Tried Oneiric first but could not get emgd 1.8 from ppa to work and no luck with emgd 1.10 either, although it worked better than 1.8. (It is an Eeepc 1101ha.)

Now I am trying out Precise with psb_gfx and it seems to work, except the image is fuzzy/vibrates so it is difficult to read text (any vertical line vibrates). It is the same in both X and console mode.  :Sad: 

I noticed the same vibration when trying emgd 1.8 on Oneiric but not with emgd 1.10.

Would be thankful if anyone has any suggestions.

----------


## fanum

> Can the developers of emgd-xorg-conf suggest what to do to make a new xorg.conf for t91mt as obviously the usual is no more working... EMGD 1.8 installs fine, 1.10 shows rainbow. Two pages ago we have foun out that it's a common problem of t91mt and EMGD 1.10 from the ppa.
> Please, what should I do?
> I had an idea to install MeeGo for example and native EMGD 1.10 there and then copy it... is it a way and how should it be done?


Have you tried copying the xorg.conf from the working version to the one that is not displaying properly?

----------


## fanum

> Hi.
> 
> I'm not be sure to post in actual thread, but my question : "is there anybody have a look to GMA 500/SGX 535 datasheet?"
> 
> Does this datasheet exist?  Does it can be obtained? If "yes", so where?
> 
> I know, that "tista" was a member of "GMA 500 team" a year ago. Maybe, he can answer to my question?
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


I am pretty sure Tista has gotten rid of all of his gma500 hardware a while ago. He is great with this stuff (wrote me a custom xorg.conf from my xorg.0.log since my hardware is undocumented). So may be worth a shot.

----------


## GreatEmerald

I'm still trying to get psb_gfx running correctly on my Fujitsu Q550 here, and while experimenting I noticed a few very interesting things in current daily Precise build.

For one, it seems that the BIOS of my machine (it's really UEFI) is horrible. Very. Veeeery. If you recall, I used acpi_osi=linux before, and that does solve a bit of problems, but not all of them. Apparently, if I outright disable ACPI (acpi=off), psb_gfx no longer crashes! When loading, I get to see the terminal screen in my native resolution. It also loads the desktop.

However... The screen is corrupt. It is cut precisely (pardon the pun) in half, and only the top half is rendered. In a rather awkward way, actually. It's essentially trying to draw both halves of the screen on the same half of the screen. If I move my mouse pointer around on the top half of the screen, the areas it touches are rendered as it should be. And if I move my mouse pointer to the bottom (which is black), I see the pointer up at the top again, but everything the pointer touches then gets rendered as the bottom of the screen. So it's very awkward, but I can still "paint" my way to see both sides of the screen. And if I check the Xorg log, it notes nothing out of the ordinary.

Another very interesting thing I discovered is that if I log out, I get a completely blank screen with my mouse pointer - but this time, it's not cut in half, and I can move it around just fine. However, it doesn't seem to respond to any keyboard commands, so I'm effectively stuck there. The black screen keeps flashing between that and TTY1, so it would seem that the X server keeps crashing and trying again.

Mind you, TTY1-6 works just fine. It is in the native resolution and all. So I have complete access to the command line from there.

I did some more experimentation after that. I combined both vga=ask and acpi=off, choosing different VGA resolutions. It seems that psb_gfx takes over Xorg control just fine from vesa in this manner. It's still corrupt, though, no matter what resolution I choose, although it get corrupt in different ways - on higher VGA resolutions it gets cut in more parts than half, and has them looped. That's even more awkward.

If I set video=vesa:mtrr, I get a different corruption at first (while lines at the bottom half), but it resumes after that to the usual top half rendering. If I set video=vesa:ywrap, it hangs. If I set both, it hangs while showing the line corruption.

So, are there any more kernel options I could try there? And perhaps something else I could check?

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I'm still trying to get psb_gfx running correctly on my Fujitsu Q550 here, and while experimenting I noticed a few very interesting things in current daily Precise build.
> 
> For one, it seems that the BIOS of my machine (it's really UEFI) is horrible. Very. Veeeery. If you recall, I used acpi_osi=linux before, and that does solve a bit of problems, but not all of them. Apparently, if I outright disable ACPI (acpi=off), psb_gfx no longer crashes! When loading, I get to see the terminal screen in my native resolution. It also loads the desktop.
> 
> However... The screen is corrupt. It is cut precisely (pardon the pun) in half, and only the top half is rendered. In a rather awkward way, actually. It's essentially trying to draw both halves of the screen on the same half of the screen. If I move my mouse pointer around on the top half of the screen, the areas it touches are rendered as it should be. And if I move my mouse pointer to the bottom (which is black), I see the pointer up at the top again, but everything the pointer touches then gets rendered as the bottom of the screen. So it's very awkward, but I can still "paint" my way to see both sides of the screen. And if I check the Xorg log, it notes nothing out of the ordinary.
> 
> Another very interesting thing I discovered is that if I log out, I get a completely blank screen with my mouse pointer - but this time, it's not cut in half, and I can move it around just fine. However, it doesn't seem to respond to any keyboard commands, so I'm effectively stuck there. The black screen keeps flashing between that and TTY1, so it would seem that the X server keeps crashing and trying again.
> 
> Mind you, TTY1-6 works just fine. It is in the native resolution and all. So I have complete access to the command line from there.
> ...


Try console=tty1

Or simply  restart X

----------


## GreatEmerald

Holy cow! I just created myself a pretty stock minimal X openSUSE 12.1 image with the absolute latest kernel they have available in the repositories (3.2.0-7.2) in SUSEStudio, and put that on a LiveCD. Then I launched that using acpi=off, and what do you know, it launched everything perfectly! I now have native resolution on my tablet on openSUSE 12.1 IceWM! So the problem with Ubuntu Precise build is either with Ubuntu itself, or with Unity.

I also tried with the VGA option, and it again switches from plain VESA to psb_gfx gracefully when acpi=off is set.

Mind you, I'm mainly doing this to get openSUSE working anyway, so if Ubuntu doesn't work correctly, it won't be much of a deal to me. Though it would be nice to solve the problem for other users, regardless.

All right, I'll try with the console parameter, I totally forgot about that one.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Holy cow! I just created myself a pretty stock minimal X openSUSE 12.1 image with the absolute latest kernel they have available in the repositories (3.2.0-7.2) in SUSEStudio, and put that on a LiveCD. Then I launched that using acpi=off, and what do you know, it launched everything perfectly! I now have native resolution on my tablet on openSUSE 12.1 IceWM! So the problem with Ubuntu Precise build is either with Ubuntu itself, or with Unity.


It is a kernel issue, once the Ubuntu kernel team addresses the .config it will work.

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ux/+bug/899244

Reply to that bug report =)

----------


## GreatEmerald

All right, I tried with the console=tty1 parameter, and it indeed worked! What does it change, anyway? Disables plymouth?

Also, I tested out the backlight fix in post #*4913*, andit doesn't work due to the fact that there is no directory _psb-bl_ in _/sys/class/backlight_, there is only _mrst-bl_...

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> All right, I tried with the console=tty1 parameter, and it indeed worked! What does it change, anyway? Disables plymouth?
> 
> Also, I tested out the backlight fix in post #*4913*, andit doesn't work due to the fact that there is no directory _psb-bl_ in _/sys/class/backlight_, there is only _mrst-bl_...


Try mrst-bl  :Wink:

----------


## GreatEmerald

Tried it, I could see no change.

----------


## maddentim

I just tried this script on my Dell Mini 12.  I had to edit the script a bit (there is a typo in line 12 where it has 'linux-header-3.2.0.102' instead of 3.2.0.12.)  I also took out the if statement testing for oneiric.  Didn't like something and I knew I had oneiric installed.  

So I managed accomplish everything in the script and when I rebooted I was pretty psyched to arrive at the login screen, but (there is always a but.) it crashed.  I login and the tune starts playing and music gets stuck in loop.  if jump straight away in the tty1 I can log in, but then it starts panicking.  About 30 seconds after the login screen appears, then total and complete seizure.

It's a bummer.  I guess I should of hung on Natty, but emgd wasn't so hot and all my other machines are on oneiric...  Maybe precise will be better. This on-going science experiment with this thing has been educational, but ... argh.  Such a shame as it is a nice little machine.

----------


## Apis_I

> Now I am trying out Precise with psb_gfx and it seems to work, except the image is fuzzy/vibrates so it is difficult to read text (any vertical line vibrates). It is the same in both X and console mode.


Never mind. After trying to suspend the computer it didn't wake up again and I had to do a hard reset. When I booted again I had to restart X once but since then the fuzziness is gone!  :Smile:  (same kernel same settings and I have tried rebooting several times before of course  :Confused: )

Suspend still doesn't work though, when resuming screen is corrupted, but the computer responds to key commands so not completely dead.

Still, seems almost usable now! (If only there was vaapi support as well)

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> It's a bummer.  I guess I should of hung on Natty, but emgd wasn't so hot and all my other machines are on oneiric...  Maybe precise will be better. This on-going science experiment with this thing has been educational, but ... argh.  Such a shame as it is a nice little machine.


The open source driver, now called gma500_gfx, is in rapid development and so you need a newer kernel.

You can either compile it yourself or use Ubuntu 12.04 or Fedora 17, both are in pre-release.

If you go with Ubuntu, I highly suggest you use my live CD

http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/ubuntu-gma500-live-cd/

The gma500 works out of the box with Fedora 17 , but F17 has a number of bugs still, so not ready for prime time yet.

----------


## txutxifel

Hi, 

I have installed ubuntu 11.10 with emgd 1.10 and Asus 1101HA. It works so good. Its faster than other versions.

I followed next steps, and got this conclusions (if it helps someone):
-I had a kernel panic when I tried to install it. I have to start with vga=771 option ( mode low graphics) to fix it.
-Xorg 1.09 from emgd-fix doesn't work to me, but I don't have problems with worg 1.10 (It's sound strange, I know)
-xorg generated by emgd--xconf doesnt' work. Images are very fuzzy. I created one with emgd-ced:

- 

```
#
## X Config options generated from CED
## x11 conf skeleton
## DriverVer=
##

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Screen0"
    Device        "IntelEMGD-0"
    Monitor       "Monitor0"
    SubSection    "Display"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

# Primary (First/only) display
Section "Device"
    Identifier "IntelEMGD-0"
    Driver     "emgd"
    VendorName "Intel(R) DEG"
    BoardName  "Embedded Graphics"
    BusID      "0:2:0"
    Screen      0
    Option     "PcfVersion"            "1792"
    Option     "ConfigId"              "1"
    Option     "ALL/1/name"                   "LVDS"
    Option     "ALL/1/General/PortOrder"      "40000"
    Option     "ALL/1/General/DisplayConfig"  "1"
    Option     "ALL/1/General/DisplayDetect"  "1"
    Option     "ALL/1/General/shadowfb"       "1"
    Option     "ALL/1/General/FbBlendOvl"     "1"
    Option     "ALL/1/General/OverlayNoClip"  "1"
    Option     "ALL/1/General/TuningWA" "1"
    Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/General/name"           "LVDS"
    Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/General/EdidAvail"      "3"
    Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/General/EdidNotAvail"   "1"
    Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/General/Rotation"       "0"
    Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/General/Edid"           "1"
    Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/General/CenterOff"      "1"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen 0       "Screen0" 0 0
   # InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
   # InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
   # InputDevice    "DevInputMice" "SendCoreEvents"
EndSection
```

-Ubuntu doesn't hibernate. I used the uswsusp tweak to fix it. I had a swap partition of a old version and I had no encrypt it. I did "sudo apt-get purge cryptsetup" and it works
-vaapi doen't work. Mplayer with vaapi only show a green rectangle.
-I can see video with X11 and XV (i suppose no hd)
-Flash player in fullscreen mode works (hd slow)

I have a strange problem with suspend and  bright images. Suspend doesn't work and I brightness are permanent although image has disappeared (i can not explain better  :Very Happy: ). however, If I hiberate computer, and wake up later, I dont have any problem with both. ¿Any idea?

I'm sorry but my english is not very good :Wink: 

Thank for your help and work!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tihoulas

> Oh no, no. I get the rainbow with EMGD 1.10 and X.org 1.9
> EMGD 1.8 and X.org 1.9 works fine, but there is no flash video acceleration(or I haven't found how it should be enabled)


I finally managed to get emgd 1.10 to work on my t91mt using a custom dtd.
Here is my xorg.conf file :


```
Section "ServerLayout"
     Identifier     "Default Layout"
     Screen 0       "Screen0"        0 0 
EndSection

Section "Device"
     Identifier                                           "Intel_EMGD-0"
     Driver                                               "emgd"
     VendorName                                           "Intel(R) DEG"
     BoardName                                            "Embedded Graphics"
     BusID                                                "0:2:0"
     Screen                                               0
#     VideoRAM                                             131072
     Option     "PcfVersion"                              "1792"
     Option     "ConfigId"                                "1"
#     Option     "PortDrivers"                             "lvds"
     Option     "ALL/1/name"                              "LVDS"
     Option     "ALL/1/General/DisplayConfig"             "1"
     Option     "ALL/1/General/DisplayDetect"             "1"
     Option     "ALL/1/General/shadowfb"                  "1"
     Option     "ALL/1/General/FbBlendOvl"                "1"
     Option     "ALL/1/General/OverlayNoClip"             "1"
     Option     "ALL/1/General/TuningWA"                  "1"
     Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/General/name"               "LVDS"
     Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/General/Edid"               "1"
     Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/General/EdidAvail"          "0"
     Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/General/EdidNotAvail"       "4"
     Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/General/CenterOff"          "1"
     Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/FpInfo/Height"              "600"
     Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/FpInfo/Width"               "1024"
     Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/PixelClock"           "48959"
     Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/HorzActive"           "1024"
     Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/HorzSync"             "40"
     Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/HorzSyncPulse"         "144"
     Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/HorzBlank"            "288"
     Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/VertActive"           "600"
     Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/VertSync"             "1"
     Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/VertSyncPulse"        "4"
     Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/VertBlank"            "22"
     Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Dtd/1/Flags"            "0xc000000"
#     Option     "ALL/1/Port/4/Attr/70"                    "0"
#     Option     "ALL/1/General/Accel"                     "1"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
     Identifier    "Screen0"
     Device        "Intel_EMGD-0"
     Monitor       "Monitor0"
     #     Monitor       "LVDS"
     SubSection    "Display"
         Depth     24
          Modes    "1024x600"
     EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Monitor"
     Identifier   "LVDS"
     ModelName    "LCD Panel used by EMGD" 
EndSection

Section "DRI"
     Mode         0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
     Option "composite" "enable"
EndSection
```

You might want to tune some options to get better performance, but right now, I am quite happy to get a 1024x600 resolution and opengl support. If you want to use kde with compositing, you will need to use kde-windowmanager-gles.

Have fun.

----------


## niop

Hi all, 

I read a also learn a lot here, and it seems that what i learn may be usefull for some people  :Wink: 

I have a EeePC 1101HA, and have a nearly perfect system :
  - Linux Mint 12 with LXDE 
  - Kernel 3.1.8 with optimisations for Atom Proc and devices inside the EeePC
  - Emgd 1.10 from launchpad
  - Custom xorg.conf ( 10-emgd.conf ) with ced options as well as some others from the userguide.pdf ( intel ced )
  - mplayer-vaapi (100127 ) with libva-106.so from launchpad
  - custom scripts to launch mplayer with the best options depends on the video 

What Works :
  - SD, HD 720p and 1080p videos with 10-15% CPU load
  - Glxgears is about 350-400 fps
  - Fn+Fx hotkeys

What don't works :
  - Suspend, hibernation ( working on uswsusp tweak )
  - Sometimes shutdown or even reboot fails with a scramble screen almost instantly, or in a black screen ...

I'm working on a howto and the sources, and files i used this week, and will post them here.

may someone explain me how to install/use uswsusp tweak ? 

Ps : Sorry for my english, i'm from France 
 :Wink:

----------


## thermatk

> I finally managed to get emgd 1.10 to work on my t91mt using a custom dtd.
> Here is my xorg.conf file :
> 
> 
> ```
> code was here
> ```
> 
> You might want to tune some options to get better performance, but right now, I am quite happy to get a 1024x600 resolution and opengl support. If you want to use kde with compositing, you will need to use kde-windowmanager-gles.
> ...


Thank you very much, as the code I have got from an experiment of installing MeeGo didn't work for me in Ubuntu! :Smile: 
Don't you think that the performance is kind of slow and could it be related to this 10-emgd.conf? The most disturbing thing is that I have random crashes of X server which kill everything that was open till it restarts  :Sad: 
mplayer-vaapi from another ppa is working, but very strange: it can show you the video and after five minutes it will not and you will see a green box.
Brightness keys work! But only after one or two crashes of X and never on the first boot.
Flash from repositories is slow and I can't say if it's accelerated or not - overall performance is on the same level. But it's working better than on EMGD 1.8 + flash from Flash-Aid.
Do you have similar problems? 
All other people something similar on your GMA500? Which Flash version do you use?

BTW,*tihoulas*, I think we should start a new thread about T91MT and Oneiric howto
UPD: I've started the thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11658804

----------


## mattrope

> I finally managed to get emgd 1.10 to work on my t91mt using a custom dtd.
> Here is my xorg.conf file :


You may want to consider turning off the "ALL/1/General/shadowfb" option; leaving that on will result in a pretty large performance hit and shadowfb usage is only really necessary if you're doing some kind of screen transformation (i.e., rotation or GPU-based scaling).  And if you do use rotation or render scaling, shadowfb should turn itself on automatically, even without that config option.

----------


## thermatk

> You may want to consider turning off the "ALL/1/General/shadowfb" option; leaving that on will result in a pretty large performance hit and shadowfb usage is only really necessary if you're doing some kind of screen transformation (i.e., rotation or GPU-based scaling).  And if you do use rotation or render scaling, shadowfb should turn itself on automatically, even without that config option.


Thank you, the performance increased a bit :Smile:  I have enabled the "ALL/1/General/Accel" but video acceleration is still buggy, now because the sound is creepy and is stoping every second. O_o

----------


## mattrope

> Thank you, the performance increased a bit I have enabled the "ALL/1/General/Accel" but video acceleration is still buggy, now because the sound is creepy and is stoping every second. O_o


EMGD doesn't deal with the audio stream in any way, so it sounds like that problem would lie somewhere else in the software stack.  It might be a codec issue, a player issue, a sound server issue (e.g., PulseAudio), or possibly even an audio driver issue.  I'm afraid I can't really give any suggestions there.   :Sad:

----------


## txutxifel

I tried this kernel:

http://pateo.wordpress.com/2012/01/0...lubuntu-11-04/

if have a few erros in the beggining, but I don't have any shadow in bright image and suspend and hibernate works (without  any fix). However, It don't have many modules. For example, eth0 don't works .  




> Kernel 3.1.8 with optimisations for Atom Proc and devices inside the EeePC


niop, where have you find your kernel?. I'm waiting your tutorial. :Wink:

----------


## thermatk

*Bodhi.zazen*, I've crashed my brain with your custom Precise live cd! I really love it, it's wonderful... I wanted to try precise to test if audio on my t91mt will work on precise and I have chosen your live cd in order to see btw how it is going with open source GMA500. 
Awesome! Any videofile I have tried to play using VLC was played faster than on mplayer vaapi + Emgd 1.10 on Oneiric. Flash is somehow slow but it's at the same speed it was in Windows and only a bit more worse than on EMGD
P.S.> the sound is really working on Precise, huh. May be because of new kernel as there is the same alsa version 1.24.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> *Bodhi.zazen*, I've crashed my brain with your custom Precise live cd! I really love it, it's wonderful... I wanted to try precise to test if audio on my t91mt will work on precise and I have chosen your live cd in order to see btw how it is going with open source GMA500. 
> Awesome! Any videofile I have tried to play using VLC was played faster than on mplayer vaapi + Emgd 1.10 on Oneiric. Flash is somehow slow but it's at the same speed it was in Windows and only a bit more worse than on EMGD
> P.S.> the sound is really working on Precise, huh. May be because of new kernel as there is the same alsa version 1.24.


Thank you for the feedback =)

I have been happy with that spin, it has been very solid, and I am doing my best to get 12.04 working.

The 3.2 kernel has not been good to me, but my woes are no longer related to the GMA500 (I have this nice wireless USB, works well with the staging driver, but the 3.2 staging driver is broken).

----------


## ferry_toth

> Hi, 
> 
> I have installed ubuntu 11.10 with emgd 1.10 and Asus 1101HA. It works so good. Its faster than other versions.
> 
> I followed next steps, and got this conclusions (if it helps someone):
> -I had a kernel panic when I tried to install it. I have to start with vga=771 option ( mode low graphics) to fix it.
> -Xorg 1.09 from emgd-fix doesn't work to me, but I don't have problems with worg 1.10 (It's sound strange, I know)
> -xorg generated by emgd--xconf doesnt' work. Images are very fuzzy. I created one with emgd-ced:
> 
> ...


Actually vaapi *does* work. It is mplayer-vaapi that does not work. xbmc and vlc do work with vaapi.

The performance of xbmc and vlc is of course not as good as mplayer-vaapi had in the past.

I am hoping that someone with better skills then me will get more recent code from here http://gitorious.org/vaapi/mplayer and package it.

Ferry

----------


## ferry_toth

> Thank you, the performance increased a bit I have enabled the "ALL/1/General/Accel" but video acceleration is still buggy, now because the sound is creepy and is stoping every second. O_o


Yes, I had that too. Scroll back #4906 for the solution.

Ferry

----------


## fanum

Just updated my install (installed from Bodhi.zazen's iso) been running fine for the last couple weeks, updating regularly. Never had any issues (other than what you would expect from alpha code ubuntu release). However, I just updated and now my graphics are not displaying properly. All of the elements are there, but they do not leave the screen when they should, and there are weird square blocks that seem to alternate their way across the screen. Anyone else with psb_gfx having this issue on precise (if you have updated after 8:45 pm PST)?

----------


## simplygades

> Just updated my install (installed from Bodhi.zazen's iso) been running fine for the last couple weeks, updating regularly. Never had any issues (other than what you would expect from alpha code ubuntu release). However, I just updated and now my graphics are not displaying properly. All of the elements are there, but they do not leave the screen when they should, and there are weird square blocks that seem to alternate their way across the screen. Anyone else with psb_gfx having this issue on precise (if you have updated after 8:45 pm PST)?



I think in yesterday's updates, some graphics related were included but as I use Kubuntu and haven't affected my installation , they could be DE related. Regarding the "weird square blocks" issue, do you mean big blocks or pixel-sized. If the second is the case, they exist in all EMGD versions and psb_gfx; I mean something like a worm moving horizontally on the screen or like a domino of pixels, that's my best description.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Just updated my install (installed from Bodhi.zazen's iso) been running fine for the last couple weeks, updating regularly. Never had any issues (other than what you would expect from alpha code ubuntu release). However, I just updated and now my graphics are not displaying properly. All of the elements are there, but they do not leave the screen when they should, and there are weird square blocks that seem to alternate their way across the screen. Anyone else with psb_gfx having this issue on precise (if you have updated after 8:45 pm PST)?


I suspect the problem is with the kernel. Can you switch to a console and see if the gma500_gfx loaded ?

FWIW, the 3.2 kernel works with the gma500 on both Fedora and Gentoo. It could be either they keep building the polusbo driver (black list it as per my blog page) or they have not adjusted the (kernel) config.

I am on vacation the next week or so, so I can look at Ubuntu when I get back, but it may be 2-3 weeks before I could update my live CD to the new kernel.

----------


## Apis_I

> FWIW, the 3.2 kernel works with the gma500 on both Fedora and Gentoo. It could be either they keep building the polusbo driver (black list it as per my blog page) or they have not adjusted the (kernel) config.


 I have been running psb_gfx on the official precise release (3.2.0-14-generic) for a while now, graphics seems stable except that resume from suspend doesn't work (and video isn't really useful but that is expected).




> However, I just updated and now my graphics are not displaying properly. All of the elements are there, but they do not leave the screen when they should, and there are weird square blocks that seem to alternate their way across the screen. Anyone else with psb_gfx having this issue on precise (if you have updated after 8:45 pm PST)?


You have probably checked this but just in case: after a recent update my default session switched back to "ubuntu" instead of "ubuntu 2d", I first thought something was broken until I noticed it.




> I'm working on a howto and the sources, and files i used this week, and will post them here.


Would be appreciated (no pressure though  :Wink: )

----------


## marcuslauer

[QUOTE=txutxifel;11654353]Hi, 

I have installed ubuntu 11.10 with emgd 1.10 and Asus 1101HA. It works so good. Its faster than other versions.

I followed next steps, and got this conclusions (if it helps someone):
-I had a kernel panic when I tried to install it. I have to start with vga=771 option ( mode low graphics) to fix it.
-Xorg 1.09 from emgd-fix doesn't work to me, but I don't have problems with worg 1.10 (It's sound strange, I know)
-xorg generated by emgd--xconf doesnt' work. Images are very fuzzy. I created one with emgd-ced:...


Hello txutxifel,

at the moment (and for half a year stable) I'm on natty with emgd 1.8. Tried Lucazades Oneiric ISO some time ago. But there was one big issue: The image was fuzzy. It looked like a "light vibration". So especially lines and letters were fuzzy and hard to read.
Do you have not those problems with your installation?

Device: ASUS 1201HA

Bye, Marcus

----------


## fanum

> I have been running psb_gfx on the official precise release (3.2.0-14-generic) for a while now, graphics seems stable except that resume from suspend doesn't work (and video isn't really useful but that is expected).
> 
> You have probably checked this but just in case: after a recent update my default session switched back to "ubuntu" instead of "ubuntu 2d", I first thought something was broken until I noticed it.
> 
> 
> Would be appreciated (no pressure though )


LOL, good catch! As soon as I read that I thought "the distortion does look vaguely like when we were trying to get unity 3d working with EMGD originally..." Sure enough, defaulted to unity 3d.

Once again, overlooking simple solutions for complex answers. Thanks guys, problem solved.

----------


## txutxifel

hi marcuslauer

I have same problems, too. However, xorg attached fixed this problem to me, expept little problem with transparent images, but ubuntu was totally useful.

PD. I finally text psb_gfx in precise bodhi.zazen's cd and it works better than i expect. system is very fast, not have crashes, resultion is right...

I fix suspend in precise and psb_gfx but i'm not sure how i did. I followed this steps:
-I upgraded the system and the kernel 3.2.0-14.23
-I installed and configured uswsusp according to ubuntu wiki
-I change line in /etc/default/grub to:


```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="poulsbo.blacklist=yes console=tty1 resume=/dev/sda8"
(sda8 is my swap partition)
```

-I used "pm-suspend" and "s2ram --force" commands

Suddely, suspend works to me  :Razz: .

----------


## bodhi.zazen

I am glad my live CD continues to work well for you all, even with updates.

I hope it is working out of the box by the time 12.04 is released.

Thank you for posting those grub options txutxifel

----------


## simplygades

Suspend working here, using 

```
sudo mv /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video /usr/lib/pm-utils/99video
```

Kubuntu Precise with latest updates


```
@ao751h:~$ uname -a
Linux ao751h 3.2.0-14-generic-pae #23-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 3 23:33:53 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
```

Is there a chance for emgdbl working in 12.04 with psb_gfx?

----------


## txutxifel

Hi
I tried to install Kde and Gnome in precise, but then unity  was broken in ubuntu 2d. I had to unistall all package about qt to unithy work ok. I think than responsable is libkwineffects1abi3 package but i'm not sure.

Any idea or fix?

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Hi
> I tried to install Kde and Gnome in precise, but then unity  was broken in ubuntu 2d. I had to unistall all package about qt to unithy work ok. I think than responsable is libkwineffects1abi3 package but i'm not sure.
> 
> Any idea or fix?


I also noticed that KDE does not work with the psb_gfx driver. I suggest you file a bug report, probably upstream (with KDE).

----------


## simplygades

> I also noticed that KDE does not work with the psb_gfx driver. I suggest you file a bug report, probably upstream (with KDE).



It works here. Kubuntu 12.04 and psb_gfx. Could you please clarify?

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> It works here. Kubuntu 12.04 and psb_gfx. Could you please clarify?


Fedora 17 , KDE spin, does not work with the psb_gfx and I was responding to txutxifel.

I do not really use KDE much at all, perhaps you can help txutxifel

----------


## davuvnik

> Hi all, 
> 
> I read a also learn a lot here, and it seems that what i learn may be usefull for some people 
> 
> I have a EeePC 1101HA, and have a nearly perfect system :
>   - Linux Mint 12 with LXDE 
>   - Kernel 3.1.8 with optimisations for Atom Proc and devices inside the EeePC
>   - Emgd 1.10 from launchpad
>   - Custom xorg.conf ( 10-emgd.conf ) with ced options as well as some others from the userguide.pdf ( intel ced )
> ...


Hi could you help me in getting mplayer working with vaapi? I am using an Acer One 751h with Oneric, I compiled mplayer but in smplayer the vaapi option doesn't show up, I don't know how to customize xorg.conf and I don't know how to custom scripts or mplayer

----------


## simplygades

> Hi
> I tried to install Kde and Gnome in precise, but then unity was broken in ubuntu 2d. I had to unistall all package about qt to unithy work ok. I think than responsable is libkwineffects1abi3 package but i'm not sure.
> 
> Any idea or fix?


I think that currently, starting with kubuntu would work if you use bodhi.zazen's workarounds on Precise. I tried installing Unity-2D recently, starting with the ubuntu mini.iso, and it didn't go well. However, installing Kde over it grabbed the required Qt libraries. Give it a shot if you will and take care of turning off kwin effects after login using Ctrl+Alt+F12. I hope it works for you, too. Suspend works well, too, using the 99video workaround proposed by the wiki. 




> Hi could you help me in getting mplayer working with vaapi? I am using an Acer One 751h with Oneric, I compiled mplayer but in smplayer the vaapi option doesn't show up, I don't know how to customize xorg.conf and I don't know how to custom scripts or mplayer


Vaapi-enabled mplayer has only worked via the terminal for me ("mplayer -va vaapi -vo vaapi "filename.ext") and gnome-mplayer. Kmplayer (no vaapi support) or Smplayer haven't given something good. I think it might have worked for once with Smplayer, but it has too many settings and I can't remember which did the trick.




> Fedora 17 , KDE spin, does not work with the psb_gfx and I was responding to txutxifel.
> 
> I do not really use KDE much at all, perhaps you can help txutxifel


Sorry I thought you meant Kubuntu.

----------


## GreatEmerald

I wanted to try Fedora XFCE spin, but it appears that they simply don't build the gma500_gfx module in their daily builds (I could see no reference to it in Xorg.0.log and in lsmod). Too bad, really.

I did get daily Xubuntu working nicely with native resolution, though!

Oh, and I think that I can't change my screen brightness because I must have my ACPI off in order for it not to crash the X server. And I'd assume that changing the brightness is done via ACPI calls. It would be really nice if there was a way to disable only that particular part of ACPI, so that I could still use it for everything but the malfunctioning part (I think that it's memory allocation that goes awry there, I'll have to look into that).

----------


## bodhi.zazen

Fedora 17 is in development and IMO quiet buggy yet. Last I looked at the daily build (about a eek ago) the gma500 was working on the gnome spin, but not the kde spin.

I have not had much luck with the 3.2 kernel, the gma500 works, but I have problems with other hardware (wireless and bluetooth), so I am still using a 3.1 kernel.

If you find kernel bugs (ie the gma500), you should file a bug report with kernel.org

At any rate, if you are wanting to run Fedora 17 you should be filing bug reports with Fedora.

----------


## ferry_toth

> Hi all, 
> 
> I read a also learn a lot here, and it seems that what i learn may be usefull for some people 
> 
> I have a EeePC 1101HA, and have a nearly perfect system :
>   - Linux Mint 12 with LXDE 
>   - Kernel 3.1.8 with optimisations for Atom Proc and devices inside the EeePC
>   - Emgd 1.10 from launchpad
>   - Custom xorg.conf ( 10-emgd.conf ) with ced options as well as some others from the userguide.pdf ( intel ced )
> ...


I am really interested to know how you got mplayer-vaapi working.

What do you mean by ibva-106.so ? Which package do I download for this?

Currently I use the ubuntu oneric stock version (package libva1 version 1.0.12-2). This reporit itself (vainfo) as 0.32.0 using EMGD driver 1.10 Build 2209,

However mplayer (-vaapi) complains vaQuerySubpictireFormats and vaQueryDisplayAttributes functions not implemented.

I guess this means we need to use the patched version from Splitted Desktop?

Ferry

----------


## niop

Hello Ferry,

Kind of busy at the moment, building a custom kernel for my EeePC1101HA
from the 3.1.10 kernel tree (with  3.2.x i'm not able to build the kms emgd 1.10 from source ... )

i'm using :
mplayer_1.0~rc5+svn20110127-0+ppa11.04+4_i386.deb
libx264-106_0.106.1741-3_i386.deb

mplayer is from a PPA and libx264 from google search  :Wink: 

If you can't find those, i will put them on Wupload or Rapidshare

And also there is a 'bug ?' with emgd and my worg.conf, when i play a video with -vo xv, i can't view any HD video with -va vaapi, the screen remains black... i found a soluce by using -vo xv:adaptor=1 for SD videos  :Wink:  and make some scripts to dectect and launch videos with correct options ...

Files are here :
https://rapidshare.com/files/5160381...741-3_i386.deb
https://rapidshare.com/files/8660370....04_4_i386.deb
https://rapidshare.com/files/2853825409/mp
https://rapidshare.com/files/847481302/mpv
https://rapidshare.com/files/430085892/mpva
https://rapidshare.com/files/748336467/10-emgd.conf
https://rapidshare.com/files/2078433428/vidcodec
https://rapidshare.com/files/4104951602/formatvideo

mpv is the one that select the correct options, but needs some deps ( vainfo, yad, zenity, mediainfo )

Hope it helps  :Wink: 
Eric

----------


## niop

I'm new in make-kpkg things ...
if someone can help, i have this error message :
dpkg-source: erreur: le nom du paquet source «*linux-source-3.1.10-EeePC-v1.0*» contient un caractère «*E*» non autorisé
dpkg-buildpackage: erreur: dpkg-source --before-build linux-3.1.10 a produit une erreur de sortie de type 255
make: *** [debian/stamp/build/buildpackage] Erreur 255

i launch :
make-kpkg --initrd buildpackage
( in root session, from /usr/src/linux-3.1.10

thanks all !

edit : remove all CAPS in .config and all rules  :Smile: 
So, i'll check with the .debs just made, and keep you posted 

Eric

----------


## ferry_toth

> Hello Ferry,
> 
> Kind of busy at the moment, building a custom kernel for my EeePC1101HA
> from the 3.1.10 kernel tree (with  3.2.x i'm not able to build the kms emgd 1.10 from source ... )
> 
> i'm using :
> mplayer_1.0~rc5+svn20110127-0+ppa11.04+4_i386.deb
> libx264-106_0.106.1741-3_i386.deb
> 
> ...


Ah, mplayer is just from the emgd110 ppa. I had that one too.

My problem is that it will not play 1080p when using the options "-vo vaapi -va vaapi".

<edit>
So what command line do you use to make 1080p work with the AVC or MPEG codec?

Ferry

----------


## niop

This is an obscure and good question ! 
I have the same pb with my new custom home made kernel, and it seems that it depends on the kernel too ...
1080p works with Liquorix 3.1.8 kernel actually, i will find how and will pot my custom one soon, perhaps today or in a couple of days
in addiction, in grub i add vmalloc=128MB with also the same option in 10-emgd.conf

hope it helps  :Wink:  

PS : options that i use for the vaapi is in the script named mpva ( links up )

edit :
Custom 3.1.1.0-v3.00 kernel, optimized for Atom's CPU and EeePC's
Build on :
Linux Mint 12, Kernel 3.1.10-atom-eeepc-rc0
Asus EeePC 1101HA, 2Go - 160 Mo

Linux Headers 3.1.1.0-atom-eeepc-rc1 :
https://rapidshare.com/files/3267315...ustom_i386.deb

Linux Image 3.1.1.0-atom-eeepc-rc1 :
https://rapidshare.com/files/5387164...ustom_i386.deb

10-emgd.conf and "mp" modified :
https://rapidshare.com/files/2384409840/10-emgd.conf
https://rapidshare.com/files/2000906555/mp 

Grub Cmdlines :
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi_backlight=vendor vmalloc=128MB acpi_osi=Linux resume=/dev/sda6"
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="quiet nosplash vga=792"

where /dev/sda6 is the swap partition, remove the resume=/dev/sdaX if you don't plan to use the hibernation mode
( hibernation not yet tested )

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I wanted to try Fedora XFCE spin, but it appears that they simply don't build the gma500_gfx module in their daily builds (I could see no reference to it in Xorg.0.log and in lsmod). Too bad, really.


FWIW, I downloaded the Fedora 17 daily build yesterday (2/15/2012), xfce spin, and the gma500 worked out of the box, gma500_gfx module is built by default (FWIW, I filed tow bug reports with Fedora 17 on the gma500, and both were resolved within 24 hours, so if you have a problem, file a bug report.)

http://alt.fedoraproject.org/pub/alt/nightly-composes/

Also, again FWIW, I filed tow bug reports with Fedora 17 on the gma500, and both were resolved within 24 hours, so if you have a problem, file a bug report.

----------


## GreatEmerald

Oh, that's good to know. I thought they didn't build it because it was too unstable, and not because they weren't aware of it in the first place.

By the way, it's 2012, not 2010  :Very Happy:

----------


## nehmia

> *Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric with EMGD drivers support out-of-the-box
> *
> http://www.multiupload.com/S5XQD23I54


Do you or does anyone else have another URL to this .iso, or can you point me to where else this may be located? I am looking for this image for a Dell Mini 1010. Thank you.

----------


## ferry_toth

> This is an obscure and good question ! 
> I have the same pb with my new custom home made kernel, and it seems that it depends on the kernel too ...
> 1080p works with Liquorix 3.1.8 kernel actually, i will find how and will pot my custom one soon, perhaps today or in a couple of days
> in addiction, in grub i add vmalloc=128MB with also the same option in 10-emgd.conf
> 
> hope it helps  
> 
> PS : options that i use for the vaapi is in the script named mpva ( links up )
> 
> ...


I am gonna try your kernel when I find a little time soon.

Just one question: you say 1080p works work but your best display resolution is 1366x768. Do you mean 1080p video are being scaled down to 1366x668?

I'm trying to get 1080p videos to play on my TV (HDMI) with 1920x1080. Maybe that's the difference?

Ferry

----------


## niop

Hi Ferry,

Yes, 1080p are scaled on my display, the emgd driver works pretty well indeed  :Wink:

----------


## ferry_toth

> Hi Ferry,
> 
> Yes, 1080p are scaled on my display, the emgd driver works pretty well indeed


Any chance you can connect an external display 1920x1080 to see if that works?

I have only an HDMI port and am not sure if my TV supports your resolution.

Ferry

----------


## mempf

> Do you or does anyone else have another URL to this .iso, or can you point me to where else this may be located? I am looking for this image for a Dell Mini 1010. Thank you.


I am also looking for this image. If anyone can post a mirror, that would be great!

----------


## fanum

> Do you or does anyone else have another URL to this .iso, or can you point me to where else this may be located? I am looking for this image for a Dell Mini 1010. Thank you.





> I am also looking for this image. If anyone can post a mirror, that would be great!



Here you go, I still had it laying around so I uploaded it to my company server. Here is the link, let me know if you have any issues with download speed, and Ill upload it somewhere else,

http://SeattleTechExperts.com/fanum/....10-w.EMGD.iso

----------


## niop

Hi Ferry,
I'm sorry but the EeePC 1101HA don't have an hdmi port so i can't test ...
what's your tv model ?

----------


## niop

Hi Ferry,
I'm sorry but the EeePC 1101HA don't have an hdmi port so i can't test ...
what's your tv model ? 
If i remember well, in the xorg.conf you are able to tell emgd to check the capabilities of the output to fit the display ( edid config )
( usermanual.pdf of emgd, also availiable in the intel ced website )

----------


## tista

> Here you go, I still had it laying around so I uploaded it to my company server. Here is the link, let me know if you have any issues with download speed, and Ill upload it somewhere else,
> 
> http://SeattleTechExperts.com/fanum/....10-w.EMGD.iso


Been a while fanum!  :Wink: 

what's up EMGD?
yeah I'm willing to be back to GMA500 Team soon...

And I would test your iso ASAP since now I'm using Lucid on VAIO typeP now.  :Wink: 

cheers,
tista

----------


## bodhi.zazen

FWIW - Fedora 17 Alpha was released, and the gma500 is working out of the box as is gnome-shell using llvmpipe for software rendering (so there is a bit of a performance hit).

Click for larger images






I would hope Ubuntu can make similar changes to the kernel configuration and hopefully implement llvmpipe as well - please support my bug reports if you would like to see the gma500 working in Ubuntu 12.04.

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ux/+bug/899244

----------


## ferry_toth

> Hi Ferry,
> I'm sorry but the EeePC 1101HA don't have an hdmi port so i can't test ...
> what's your tv model ? 
> If i remember well, in the xorg.conf you are able to tell emgd to check the capabilities of the output to fit the display ( edid config )
> ( usermanual.pdf of emgd, also availiable in the intel ced website )


TV is a Samsung. I have it working in 1920x1080 50Hz. I tried a few lower resolutions, some were not supported by the TV, others had no positive effect on the frame rate.

I found that xbmc vaapi is working, but a bit slow. 

The problem that I have with mplayer-vaapi depends on the actual build, but none seems to be working well on my resolution.

Ferry

----------


## fanum

> Been a while fanum! 
> 
> what's up EMGD?
> yeah I'm willing to be back to GMA500 Team soon...
> 
> And I would test your iso ASAP since now I'm using Lucid on VAIO typeP now. 
> 
> cheers,
> tista


Tista! Long time, glad to see your still around. Our crappy chipset could use you! 

That was just a re-upload, lucazade was the one responsible for putting that together for everyone (although I was considering doing the same, just dont have the time). 

And I have been running and testing the psb_gfx (now gma500_gfx I believe). I still have the EMGD partition for testing (thanks to your xorg help), but I am quite happy with the opensource alternative to EMGD, mostly because I dont need 3d. 

It will be interesting to see where this all goes, since the death of Meego, but at least we all have a semi-working video card drivers.

Thanks again for all your help,

FANUM

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> ... I am quite happy with the opensource alternative to EMGD, mostly because I dont need 3d.


I am in the same boat, glad it is working. llvmpipe is an option, but there is a bit of a performance hit (as you might imagine).

----------


## smallblackanimal

OK, so I got 12.04 alpha 2 on a usb to boot with native res. on my mini 10 (which I've wanted to throw through the window for about 2 years now). I installed it on a test partition and it boots without any errors, but at 1024 X 768 (4.3). How do I get native resolution to work? Any input would be appreciated as it looks like crap and is most likely causing accelerated hair loss at this point.

I've tried to blacklist the poulsbo driver and change the console to tty1 which is how I got the usb to boot properly, but to no avail.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I've tried to blacklist the poulsbo driver and change the console to tty1 which is how I got the usb to boot properly, but to no avail.


You really need to provide more information. How did you do these thing? What files did you edit ?

This is how I have configured ubuntu 12.04

using any editor, open /etc/default/grub

Change the line  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=quiet splash to



```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="poulsbo.blacklist=yes console=tty1"
```

And then update grub



```
sudo update-grub
```

See also http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/ubuntu-gma500-live-cd/

----------


## txutxifel

Hi,'s working 
I have my 1101HA working with psb_drm working and precise. It works very well and fast to I need. -> Thanks to bodhizazen and all gma500 team! :Wink: 


I have only a problem, the mic, becaude it only save noise. 

My codec is:



```
$cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 | grep -i codec
Codec: Realtek ALC269
```

I don't now if the problem is in psb driver, precise bug... ¿Any idea?

----------


## Ludalex

> Hi,'s working 
> I have my 1101HA working with psb_drm working and precise. It works very well and fast to I need. -> Thanks to bodhizazen and all gma500 team!
> 
> 
> I have only a problem, the mic, becaude it only save noise. 
> 
> My codec is:
> 
> 
> ...


Did you install it or you're booting the awesome bodhizazen LiveCD? If you managed to install it wiht good results, could you write a guide for us 1101HA owners?  :Very Happy: 

Right now, i'm using 10.10. What's the best 2D driver for this release.. PSB? (I really need to get suspend/wake working).

----------


## txutxifel

Hi,
I can not write a guide, because  i didn't any special  :Wink:  but i can write my resoults:

-I used bodhizazen's cd. Instalation woks fine since ubuntu enviroment. If I chose install directly, I only can see half screen.
-Later, I have upgraded ubuntu normaly. Now it's stable. First days, it had many service's crash.
-Psb is really faster than emgd in 2d. Flashplayer works good enaugh and I see videos no hd with X11 and smplayer. (gnome-mplayer cannot make fullscreen and vlc freezes)
-Google talk plugin works. 
-Brigthness doesn't work.
-Suspend and hibernate works
-If you connect a vga tv, resolution fails because psb do a fix of both.

----------


## mikewhatever

Does anyone of the gma500 users have the 'invisible bookmark dialogue window' in Firefox? Hit ctrl+d in Firefox. Can you see the little window?
I am particularly interested in feedback from the 10.04+psb users, but any input would be appreciated, as long as you mention the release and the driver.
I've been having this problem since about Firefox4, and testing showed that in Firefox 3.6.x, the bookmark dialogue is visible. It also works in Google Chrome.

For more info -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1920530

Thanks in advance.

----------


## niop

Hello all !

For the EeePC users with Ubuntu 11.10, Mint 12 and after :
a special kernel release :

Kernel 3.2.9 ( latest stable ) with modified emgd-drm

First: replace the files from /usr/src/emgd-1.10.0.2209 
( 2 files modified in fact ) with the one supplied 

Second: install the new kernel :
  dpkg -i *deb

--------------------------------------------------------------
!! A special thanks to Christian from PixieLive.org for the tip about the 2 files that need to be modified !!
--------------------------------------------------------------

https://rapidshare.com/files/7963697...ustom_i386.deb
https://rapidshare.com/files/3173860...ustom_i386.deb
https://rapidshare.com/files/3917768..._drm_3.2.5.tgz

or 1 link - Rapidshare Package :
https://rapidshare.com/#!rapidsave|3...551-4223538025

Enjoy it,
Niop

Soon, a special Linux Mint 12 ISO-DVD with latest kernel, updates, softwares here

See you soon !

----------


## bodhi.zazen

The psb_gfx is not yet enabled to work out of the box in Ubuntu 12.04 Beta 1

If others would comment on this bug report

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ux/+bug/899244 perhaps we can get this working by 12.04 beta 2 =)

I know there are a number of people affected by this, lets get it fixed =)

----------


## bgeer

Where can I download *Ubuntu-11.10-w.EMGD.iso*?

I found it yesterday but download resulted in an image that Startup Disk Creator cannot write to my flash drive.  [Other .iso's I have *do* write to that drive ok.]

I thought I saved the URL of the download, but either I did not or did not save it where I thought I did.  Argh!

I have been using Lucazade's 10.04 very nicely on my Acer 751h but would like to try 11.10.  Also hopeful for the open source driver but I want to watch video.

Much Obliged, Bob

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Where can I download *Ubuntu-11.10-w.EMGD.iso*?
> 
> I found it yesterday but download resulted in an image that Startup Disk Creator cannot write to my flash drive.  [Other .iso's I have *do* write to that drive ok.]
> 
> I thought I saved the URL of the download, but either I did not or did not save it where I thought I did.  Argh!
> 
> I have been using Lucazade's 10.04 very nicely on my Acer 751h but would like to try 11.10.  Also hopeful for the open source driver but I want to watch video.
> 
> Much Obliged, Bob


I am sure you will get 5 opinions on this, but IMO 11.10 was not so great a release for the gma500. I have the same netbook and highly suggest you try 12.04

http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/ubuntu-gma500-live-cd/

If the psb_gfx driver offers sufficient performance (and it does for most) it is much much easier to maintain  :Wink:

----------


## mikewhatever

> Where can I download *Ubuntu-11.10-w.EMGD.iso*?
> 
> I found it yesterday but download resulted in an image that Startup Disk Creator cannot write to my flash drive.  [Other .iso's I have *do* write to that drive ok.]
> 
> I thought I saved the URL of the download, but either I did not or did not save it where I thought I did.  Argh!
> 
> I have been using Lucazade's 10.04 very nicely on my Acer 751h but would like to try 11.10.  Also hopeful for the open source driver but I want to watch video.
> 
> Much Obliged, Bob


It's been asked a couple of pages back, and, apparently, no one had a working link. Perhaps you could PM Lucazade.

----------


## bgeer

> I am sure you will get 5 opinions on this, but IMO 11.10 was not so great a release for the gma500. I have the same netbook and highly suggest you try 12.04
> 
> http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/ubuntu-gma500-live-cd/
> 
> If the psb_gfx driver offers sufficient performance (and it does for most) it is much much easier to maintain


I downloaded & it boots.  I'm no fan of Unity but looks like performance is good for most of my use; don't need 3D.  I would like to watch HD video tho.

I appreciate your work & will watch how it goes.

Much Obliged, Bob

----------


## ingcorra

I tried the 12.04 livecd made by bodhi.zazen (by the way, many thanks). I noticed there's no 'install along with windows 7' option - yes, I'm using windows 7 right now but I don't even trust to make it synchronize my dropbox folder which I use with ubuntu. If I make the partitions manually, will it create the dual boot menu in grub?

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I downloaded & it boots.  I'm no fan of Unity but looks like performance is good for most of my use; don't need 3D.  I would like to watch HD video tho.
> 
> I appreciate your work & will watch how it goes.
> 
> Much Obliged, Bob


You are most welcome.




> I tried the 12.04 livecd made by bodhi.zazen (by the way, many thanks). I noticed there's no 'install along with windows 7' option - yes, I'm using windows 7 right now but I don't even trust to make it synchronize my dropbox folder which I use with ubuntu. If I make the partitions manually, will it create the dual boot menu in grub?


To be honest, I would advise you install 12.04 beta 1 and blacklist the poulsbo driver. Instructions on how to do this are on my blog page.

http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/ubuntu-gma500-live-cd/

If you wish to have my respin, then yes, go ahead and do your partitioning first. I would resize your Windows partition within Windows, and install Ubuntu into the free space.

I am working with the Ubuntu kernel team to get this resolved and my hope is that the psb_gfx driver will be working out of the box in Ubuntu 12.04.

If not, I will do an updated respin, probably gnome, kubuntu, and lubuntu.

----------


## smallblackanimal

> You really need to provide more information. How did you do these thing? What files did you edit ?
> 
> This is how I have configured ubuntu 12.04
> 
> using any editor, open /etc/default/grub
> 
> Change the line  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=quiet splash to
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, so I edited the grub command line in grub at start up with those exact commands (took them from your blog). I didn't want to change anything within the file system itself until I knew it would boot properly. I really don't trust the machine to not screw me over yet again and have to use vi to fix everything.

In my mind I believe that it should boot with native resolution this way, and if it does I can make the necessary permanent changes after. Granted it doesn't so I'm a little perplexed.

----------


## tista

> You are most welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I would advise you install 12.04 beta 1 and blacklist the poulsbo driver. Instructions on how to do this are on my blog page.
> 
> http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/ubuntu-gma500-live-cd/
> 
> If you wish to have my respin, then yes, go ahead and do your partitioning first. I would resize your Windows partition within Windows, and install Ubuntu into the free space.
> ...


Hey bodhi!  :Wink: 

I have one question about the "codebase" of your kernel.
Yeah in past, psb_gfx had lots of special drm headers what only included in "linux-next" git branch you know. So how today?

Obviously I had been contributing psb_gfx as dkms with such special headers to make it properly. And now I could confirm these parameters for psb_gfx below:


```
filename:       /lib/modules/3.2.0-17-generic/updates/dkms/psb_gfx.ko
license:        GPL
description:    DRM driver for the Intel GMA500
author:         Alan Cox <alan@linux.intel.com> and others
srcversion:     E39381DA2717F343297217B
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000BE7sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000BE6sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000BE5sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000BE4sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000BE3sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000BE2sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000BE1sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000BE0sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000137sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000136sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000135sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000134sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000133sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000132sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000131sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000130sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004107sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004106sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004105sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004104sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004103sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004102sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004101sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004100sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00008109sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00008108sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
depends:        drm,drm_kms_helper,video,i2c-algo-bit
vermagic:       3.2.0-17-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 686 
parm:           CABC_control:int
parm:           LABC_control:int
parm:           mdfld_dual_mipi:Enable dual MIPI configuration (int)
parm:           mdfld_hdmi:Enable Medfield HDMI (int)
parm:           mdfld_dpu:Enable Medfield DPU (int)
parm:           type:Moorestown/Oaktrail device type (int)
parm:           panel_id:Panel Identifier (int)
parm:           no_fb:Disable FBdev (int)
parm:           trap_pagefaults:Error and reset on MMU pagefaults (int)
```

Yep, now I'm examing latest git based psb_gfx on 3.2 kernel patched by Ubuntu as "dkms", then it seems to have something wrong within codes especially "gma_resume_display" as doing resume, if I remembered well...

And more badly thing, on my VAIO P series could never control backlight via gnome services...  :Sad:  I suppose we had better to do patchworks to fix this "machine specific backlight control", isn't it? Exactly I'm sure that I could do it in past by using my emgdbl module adding as dkms...

Finally some part of psb_gfx goes back to "badly" thing today. 

Cheers,
TIsta

----------


## bodhi.zazen

@tista - If you found bugs in the code you should report them upstream, to kernel.org, as these forums are not conducive to bug reports.

Also, I do not write the kernel code, although I file bug reports to kernel.org

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/

IMO this is the greatest advantage of the psb_gfx driver, it is open source.

----------


## bgeer

> ... I would resize your Windows partition within Windows, and install Ubuntu into the free space.


I recently resized a Win7 partition using a conventional 11.10 Ubuntu 32-bit .iso (since I want to use skype which can't seem to wrap it's head around compiling for 64-bit!).  Not that it should matter, but I booted the .iso from a flash drive.

The partitioner program "gparted" *on that distro* trashed my Win7 PBR!!!

It's a known problem; see:
http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=13777
The pertinent error message is _ERROR: Current NTFS volume size is bigger than the device size!_

I ultimately fixed the PBR myself using the process found at:
http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=13937
I lost no data in this recovery.

Suggest acquire gparted's livecd or acquire it from another source.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I recently resized a Win7 partition using a conventional 11.10 Ubuntu 32-bit .iso (since I want to use skype which can't seem to wrap it's head around compiling for 64-bit!).  Not that it should matter, but I booted the .iso from a flash drive.
> 
> The partitioner program "gparted" *on that distro* trashed my Win7 PBR!!!
> 
> It's a known problem; see:
> http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=13777
> The pertinent error message is _ERROR: Current NTFS volume size is bigger than the device size!_
> 
> I ultimately fixed the PBR myself using the process found at:
> ...


OUCH !!!!

Glad you got it sorted =)

----------


## fanum

> Here you go, I still had it laying around so I uploaded it to my company server. Here is the link, let me know if you have any issues with download speed, and Ill upload it somewhere else,
> 
> http://SeattleTechExperts.com/fanum/....10-w.EMGD.iso


Here you guys go again, since you missed my post a few pages back.

----------


## tista

> Here you guys go again, since you missed my post a few pages back.


Hi fanum..  :Wink: 

Yeah I've almost finished testing yours.

95% works well!!  :Smile: 
So what remained 5%?

Yep, I've experienced this issue:
 - When I put USB-thumb to my VAIO P, I could see an usual "main menu" of liveUSB created by Unetbootin...
 - And soon splash seemed to run as low-resolution (looks like xga or so). But anyway I didn't really care about that since plymouth always seems crappy on our poulsbo.  :Wink: 
 - On the next step, if liveUSB could kick Xorg normally, Soon we could see Unity (or 2D) desktop as auto-login, right?

But...

This image could not kick Xorg smoothly... Yeah I had been fallen back to VT console suddenly without a clue (or no luck?). Even if so, don't worry about that.  :Wink:  Surely we could kick it via "startx" on VT then finally graphical session started properly. In this fact, 10-emgd.conf would be made successfully, but there's something wrong to kick Xorg automatically...

[my PC]
Sony VAIO typeP [Model Name: VGN-P92KS]

This could help you guys.

Regards,
Tista

*P.S:*
Here seems re-starting some clean-ups and Alan and others could tackle it to make driver to be similar to i915 driver:
http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/1208295

Those patches aren't yet merged into mid-next and/or so, but anyway the new story had begun?!  :Smile: 
I hope Kristoffer could do it ASAP on his git tree...

----------


## bgeer

> Here you guys go again, since you missed my post a few pages back.


Thank you, fanum.

I was trying to boot it as a "live flash drive" instead of installation.  It doesn't seem to want to work that way - can't connect to network.

Is this behavior expected?

Perhaps it is just for installation?

Much Obliged, Bob

----------


## TakeLifeEasy

Is it looking like Gnome 3 will be working on this chipset with Ubuntu 12.04?

----------


## lucazade

> Is it looking like Gnome 3 will be working on this chipset with Ubuntu 12.04?


gnome3 obviously works because it doesn't require opengl like it was with gnome2.

gnome-shell (the interface on top of gnome3) instead requires opengl and at the moment that only way to obtain it is via software emulation (llvmpipe) but it is still experimental.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Is it looking like Gnome 3 will be working on this chipset with Ubuntu 12.04?


gnome-shell is "working" on Fedora 17 Alpha, but it is slow. There is active development on making it faster.

If you use irc, join #fedora-qa

If you are interested, I highly suggest you use Fedora 17 as llvmpipe is under more active development with Fedora (for a variety of reasons).

----------


## TakeLifeEasy

Many thanks for the responses.....Like many of you, I am getting so frustrated with this chipset....all I want is a working Gnome 3 shell on Ubuntu capable of running video acceleration!

Thank God for all the active developers and people pushing the support for this chipset otherwise I would have thrown my Dell Mini 10 in the bin a long time ago.

Interesting comment about Fedora, I may give that a go tonight.

Many thanks all.

----------


## ferry_toth

> Hi fanum.. 
> 
> Yeah I've almost finished testing yours.
> 
> 95% works well!! 
> So what remained 5%?
> 
> Yep, I've experienced this issue:
>  - When I put USB-thumb to my VAIO P, I could see an usual "main menu" of liveUSB created by Unetbootin...
> ...


Tista

 I installed regular Oneric Kubuntu and then added the emgd110 ppa.

On MY resolution (1920x1080 on the HDMI port of my FitPC) emgd works nicely with kubuntu (even 3d effects when using the kwin opengl es  version).

Vaapi seems to working (xbmc/vlc but not too fast due the way these are implemented).
Unfortunately mplayer-vaapi seems to broken for my resolution. I've treid another ppa's version but no improvement just other errors (out of memory etc). Other people seem to be having better results on the lvdo port with lower resolutions.

On the splitted-desltop site not much is going on. Development has moved to : http://gitorious.org/vaapi/mplayer

I'm hoping a new release will appear from here soon and get mplayer working.Currently I have no idea how to build from git.

So with oneric and emgd all seems to be good on some resolutions. The curse is that soon precise will be here and we need to repackage emgd again. I read a fix for this a few pages back (here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=5098)

Too bad we can't combine opengl and vaapi into the new psb_gfx driver.

Ferry

----------


## fanum

> Thank you, fanum.
> 
> I was trying to boot it as a "live flash drive" instead of installation.  It doesn't seem to want to work that way - can't connect to network.
> 
> Is this behavior expected?
> 
> Perhaps it is just for installation?
> 
> Much Obliged, Bob


I have switched to gma500_gfx open source driver (in 12.04). I still have the partition from this install, but it was never working out of the box for me. Tista built me an xorg.conf from my logs, so I was able to get it working, but it was not in a state to run live. Others may have mixed results, and if you get a working install you may be able to customise the iso for your specific device.

I would look into the 12.04 disk bodhi.zazen made (its a couple pages back), that one should work out of the box, and as a live disk as a result.

FANUM

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I would look into the 12.04 disk bodhi.zazen made (its a couple pages back), that one should work out of the box, and as a live disk as a result.
> 
> FANUM


In case it helps : http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/ubuntu-gma500-live-cd/

And for those looking for gnome3 (gnome-shell)
http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/fed...ma500-poulsbo/

If you want to stay with gnome-shell and ubuntu, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/75383...stall-llvmpipe

----------


## tista

> Tista
> 
>  I installed regular Oneric Kubuntu and then added the emgd110 ppa.


Ah OK...




> On MY resolution (1920x1080 on the HDMI port of my FitPC) emgd works nicely with kubuntu (even 3d effects when using the kwin opengl es  version).


Well known, I did "not" know how kwin worked on OpenGLES v2.x (or v1.x ?)... So I'm not really sure about that.




> Vaapi seems to working (xbmc/vlc but not too fast due the way these are implemented).
> Unfortunately mplayer-vaapi seems to broken for my resolution. I've treid another ppa's version but no improvement just other errors (out of memory etc). Other people seem to be having better results on the lvdo port with lower resolutions.


what's "lvdo"? you meant to be something like SDVO or not?




> On the splitted-desltop site not much is going on. Development has moved to : http://gitorious.org/vaapi/mplayer
> 
> I'm hoping a new release will appear from here soon and get mplayer working.Currently I have no idea how to build from git.


To be honest, "xv" output is enough to playback any videos, Because there's few chances to playback videos on poulsbo for me.




> So with oneric and emgd all seems to be good on some resolutions. The curse is that soon precise will be here and we need to repackage emgd again. I read a fix for this a few pages back (here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=5098)
> 
> Too bad we can't combine opengl and vaapi into the new psb_gfx driver.
> 
> Ferry


You've already joined GMA500-Team?
If so, you should upload your patches, other members would discuss on your work, then finally your patches would be committed on our repository...

And lots of times I explained that now psb_gfx did "not" have any specified Xorg driver to render any boosted pixmap puttings, accel-API for video surface...

Regards,
Tista

----------


## Cybele42

I have a Dell Inspiron Mini 10 running Ubuntu 11.10. I followed these instructions to install the EMG 1.8 drivers:

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...lsbo/#EMGD_1.8

These commands worked fine:
	sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/emgd-1.8
	sudo apt-get update

However, the next command gives an error:
	sudo apt-get install xorg-emgd emgd-dkms

It fails to fetch the files from here (I get a 404):
http://ppa.launchpad.net/gma500/ppa/...source/Sources
http://ppa.launchpad.net/gma500/ppa/...-i386/Packages

I checked that URL and there is no oneiric directory at: http://ppa.launchpad.net/gma500/ppa/ubuntu/dists/

(I do see versions of these directories in the Natty directory.)

The next command:
	sudo apt-get install xorg-emgd emgd-dkms

gives me the error "Unable to locate package emgd-support"

I am an Ubuntu noob, but I'd really really like to get this netbook set up so my son can use it for a Minecraft project for school! Should I just wipe the disk and install an older version of Ubuntu to get support for this graphics chip?

----------


## fanum

> I have a Dell Inspiron Mini 10 running Ubuntu 11.10. I followed these instructions to install the EMG 1.8 drivers:
> 
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...lsbo/#EMGD_1.8
> 
> These commands worked fine:
> 	sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/emgd-1.8
> 	sudo apt-get update
> 
> However, the next command gives an error:
> ...


Try this install disk:

http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/ubuntu-gma500-live-cd/

It has a better chance of working immediately after install

----------


## ferry_toth

> Ah OK...
> 
> 
> 
> Well known, I did "not" know how kwin worked on OpenGLES v2.x (or v1.x ?)... So I'm not really sure about that.


It does!



> what's "lvdo"? you meant to be something like SDVO or not?


My mistake.



> To be honest, "xv" output is enough to playback any videos, Because there's few chances to playback videos on poulsbo for me.


Not with 1080p resolution and HD video.



> You've already joined GMA500-Team?
> If so, you should upload your patches, other members would discuss on your work, then finally your patches would be committed on our repository...


I do what I can, but unfortunately that is not much. Certainly not like you do.



> And lots of times I explained that now psb_gfx did "not" have any specified Xorg driver to render any boosted pixmap puttings, accel-API for video surface...


I know. I meant take the closed source 2d and 3d acceleration from emgd and combine with open source psb_gfx. But I guess only Intel will be able to glue that together.



> Regards,
> Tista

----------


## tista

> I have a Dell Inspiron Mini 10 running Ubuntu 11.10. I followed these instructions to install the EMG 1.8 drivers:
> 
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...lsbo/#EMGD_1.8
> 
> These commands worked fine:
> 	sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/emgd-1.8
> 	sudo apt-get update
> 
> However, the next command gives an error:
> ...


Hi Cybele42,

OK.. I would check out our repos...

Cheers,
Tista

OT:
Today I could "never" recommend this chipset anymore...  :Wink: 
Now I'm also willing to "wait & see" till the combination of "wayland & gtk3 & llvmpipe" were comming... Maybe 12.10 or so? though Pangolin would not...

----------


## Cybele42

Thanks, guys. I will hold off installing 12.04 with gma500 support until I hear back about the repository. Getting Minecraft to work on Pangolin might be a whole new challenge to tackle.

----------


## Adrian98

Thanks sammy, that's really really useful for me. i have made the required changes for my 4 GB Ram!! and it now provides good performance!!  :Guitar:

----------


## tista

Dear GMA500-Team members,

Hi all.  :Wink: 

Today I'm doing some exams for "metacity compositor on EMGD 1.10"...
Then I've found metacity had some ugly appearance on especially "GtkTooltop" you know. Yep, Today  Mutter already purged "composited shadow drawing" on GtkTooltip, but metacity compositor didn't. damned... Well known, we faced the fact that mutter could not run on EMGD 3D driver natively today. To be honest, This fact is a truly "critical bug", but I had not any way to fix it since EMGD has closed-source on both Xorg driver and OpenGL driver... So I had to run mutter/gnome-shell via "llvmpipe" gallium3D swrast pipeline anyway you know.

Why it needed?
Yeah the combination of EMGD 1.10 and metacity 2.34.1 seems to have some glitches and corruptions on hovered tooltip shadows. In fact, Even if mouse-pointer had already been traveled away from the area to be drown tooltip, still shadows would be remained that footprint, too bad!

So I've tried this patch for metacity:
Disabling tooltip compositing.
Just now it could solve the issue I suppose.  :Wink: 

If you guys could confirm this patch, I would put patched metacity onto ppa:gma500/emgd110 soon...

Cheers,
Tista

----------


## tista

Hi all VAIO P users,

What's up EMGD?  :Wink: 

For a couple of days I've been trying something new config for 10-emgd.conf...

Then if you guys had this machine, let it check out:
10-emgd.conf for VAIO P series

[changelog]
* Pumped up the LVDS-clock to decrease the flicker.

[side-effect]
* A bit more battery drain would come.

Cheers,
Tista

----------


## A1astor

Hi, all!
Recenty I have got Sony VAIO P (VGN-P39VRL model). I have installed this driver.
Try last 10-emgd.conf by @tista (work perfect for the moment)
But I have an issue with brightness... I can change it. Is it work for Sony Vaio P? I have searched through the topic, but don find a solution

----------


## tista

> Hi, all!
> Recenty I have got Sony VAIO P (VGN-P39VRL model). I have installed this driver.
> Try last 10-emgd.conf by @tista (work perfect for the moment)
> But I have an issue with brightness... I can change it. Is it work for Sony Vaio P? I have searched through the topic, but don find a solution


Hi A1astor.  :Wink: 

Oh brightness... OK.

In fact, emgd 1.8/1.10 were working perfectly. in other words, "emgdbl" could control it (I've tested stock 3.0.0 and precise's 3.2.0)... 
So first:


```
sudo apt-get install emgdbl
```

Soon dkms could make the kernel module for running kernel, but please watch at terminal carefully to see log...
Next you should add a new option into "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT" of /etc/default/grub:


```
acpi_backlight=video
```

And then updating grub:


```
sudo update-grub
```

Finally add this module name into /etc/modules and reboot.
That's all...

Cheers,
Tista

----------


## tista

Hi all VAIO P users.  :Wink: 

Now I'm testing suspend/resume on Oneiric/3.2 kernel/EMGD 1.10 combination...

And this method might be good for us, But I'm not really sure that all models could do well or not...

*1. Purge unused services.*
* If you have anything like "S2RAM" or so, please purge them! Because this method never needs such external routines...

*2. Edit this file.*


```
/etc/default/acpi-support
```

* this config usually using dbus power-management pileline like "pm-utils and/or dbus-hal", but especially EMGD didn't fit to them. For example, my config is here:
*/etc/default/acpi-support*
* Exactly "acpi-support" method was already deprecated, but it might be better obviously than pm-utils today...

*3. Set the LCD-lid statements on Sysmtem Settings.*
* You know "System Settings" (means gnome-control-center) on oneiric, then go "Power" settings, and set "When the lid id closed" the pull-down menu to "Suspend".

* But don't try it out soon!! need reboot for safely...  :Wink: 

*4. Reboot this machine*
* Because /etc/default/* are the initial files only, so each services must be reloaded with new file at booting... Or if you guys had much skills, try out "dynamic service reloading"...

*5. After rebooting, try closing the lid to suspend.*
* Resume trigger would be OK with "Pressing any keys". On my VGN-P92KS needed tooooo much time to resume around 10 seconds or 15 seconds..  :Sad:  damned!


Well... Have you been able to succeed with my method?  :Wink: 
Please let me know...

Ciao,
Tista

----------


## prince_of_death

Tista how do i get kernel 3.2 on Ubuntu 11.10? i have the default kernel 3. is 3.2 needed to get suspend and resume working? 
the lack of suspend/resume is the main reason i don't used ubuntu as my main os. can't afford to keep turning on and off my system every time i need to use it.

Edit: i spoke too soon, found some guides online on how to get 3.2 I'll give it a try later on today. Just one question, i thought EMGD 1.10 only works on kernel 3.0. will i lose my native resolution on 3.2 and if not does this mean i an use EMGD on Ubuntu 12.04 which has kernel 3.2 by default?

----------


## tista

> Tista how do i get kernel 3.2 on Ubuntu 11.10? i have the default kernel 3. is 3.2 needed to get suspend and resume working? 
> the lack of suspend/resume is the main reason i don't used ubuntu as my main os. can't afford to keep turning on and off my system every time i need to use it.
> 
> Edit: i spoke too soon, found some guides online on how to get 3.2 I'll give it a try later on today. Just one question, i thought EMGD 1.10 only works on kernel 3.0. will i lose my native resolution on 3.2 and if not does this mean i an use EMGD on Ubuntu 12.04 which has kernel 3.2 by default?


Hi prince_of_death.  :Wink: 

Don't worry about that you have to upgrade your stock kernel on Oneiric to try suspend/resume or not. above method would work on 3.0 kernel, too...

And No. EMGD 1.10 could work with both 3.0 and 3.2...
But remember that EMGD 1.10 "Xorg Driver" could never work on Precise system because Precise had already employed newer Xorg series (ABI higher than 10 what EMGD 1.10 has)... So if you want to run EMGD 1.10 on Precise, you should "roll-back" whole Xorg system same as everything Oneiric has. Yeah too much hard work!!  :Sad: 

Finally the combination of "EMGD 1.10 & Oneiric & kernel 3.2" is the best way to try out checking EMGD performance on later desktop experiences. I actually did that. And on Precise, we should shift to psb_gfx driver with tackling and diving into heavy developments!!  :Wink: 

Cheers,
Tista

----------


## A1astor

Hi, Tista! Thank You so much for quick reply.
Unfortuanetly, Your advices regarding brightnes are not help  :Sad: 
I've done all, that You have mentioned, double check if everithing is configured correctly, but no luck...
I'm running Oneric (rather clean install nsince 2 days ago), kernel 3.0.16 and EMGD 1.10. What I should check else?
From the other hand, Your method of suspending is working. But You are right, it's very slow...

----------


## tista

> Hi, Tista! Thank You so much for quick reply.
> Unfortuanetly, Your advices regarding brightnes are not help 
> I've done all, that You have mentioned, double check if everithing is configured correctly, but no luck...
> I'm running Oneric (rather clean install nsince 2 days ago), kernel 3.0.16 and EMGD 1.10. What I should check else?
> From the other hand, Your method of suspending is working. But You are right, it's very slow...


@A1astor,

Ah, OK...

So could you embed emgdbl into initramfs?
Yeah adding "emgdbl" entry into this file:


```
/etc/initramfs-tools/modules
```

Then updating it:


```
sudo update-initramfs -u -k YOUR_KERNEL_VERSION
```

Finally also adding "emgdbl" into this file to force modprobing:


```
/etc/modules
```

And reboot at last.

Please check out the result...  :Wink:

----------


## txutxifel

> ... the combination of EMGD 1.10 and metacity 2.34.1 seems to have some glitches and corruptions on hovered tooltip shadows. In fact, Even if mouse-pointer had already been traveled away from the area to be drown tooltip, still shadows would be remained that footprint, too bad!



Hi tisla.

I had this problems with emdg and unity 2d. I think it's a problem with the kernel and a drm problem. This kernel fixes shadows:

http://pateo.wordpress.com/2012/01/0...lubuntu-11-04/ 

However wlan0, suspend and hibernate don't work.

niup has done a kernel 





> Hello all !
> 
> For the EeePC users with Ubuntu 11.10, Mint 12 and after :
> a special kernel release :
> 
> Kernel 3.2.9 ( latest stable ) with modified emgd-drm
> 
> First: replace the files from /usr/src/emgd-1.10.0.2209
> ( 2 files modified in fact ) with the one supplied
> ...


I can't test it because I use psb and precise now, but if niup gets the DVD I think i will give a try.

----------


## prince_of_death

oh thanks. i understand now. on another note, is it just me but backlight hotkeys work on my system and suspend and resume works also (i just notices this today). is this normal and i'm just a slow learner? i have a Acer A0751h

----------


## tista

> Hi tisla.
> 
> I had this problems with emdg and unity 2d. I think it's a problem with the kernel and a drm problem. This kernel fixes shadows:
> 
> http://pateo.wordpress.com/2012/01/0...lubuntu-11-04/ 
> 
> However wlan0, suspend and hibernate don't work.
> 
> niup has done a kernel 
> ...


@txutxifel,

Ah.. OK... 
But Unfortunately I won't maintain such "whole kernel" package on our repository...  :Sad: 
Because kernel 3.3.x seems to become faster to get release cycle. Soon 3.4 would be seen...

And one more big problem.
Yeah 3.4 kernel would have much more polished drm codes, so I suppose we might be  better to wait till 3.4 could be released...  :Wink: 

Exactly EMGD kernel module seems already "Old-fashioned" you know. So should we contact to Intel again?! OMG...

Cheers,
Tista

----------


## A1astor

> Please check out the result...


No luck  :Sad: 
lsmod shows that emgdbl is loaded, but brightness is not changing...


```
alastor@VAIO:~$ lsmod | grep emgd
emgd                  551830  5 
drm_kms_helper         32889  1 emgd
drm                   192194  7 emgd,drm_kms_helper
emgdbl                 12673  0
```

Any suggestions?

----------


## tista

> No luck 
> lsmod shows that emgdbl is loaded, but brightness is not changing...
> 
> 
> ```
> alastor@VAIO:~$ lsmod | grep emgd
> emgd                  551830  5 
> drm_kms_helper         32889  1 emgd
> drm                   192194  7 emgd,drm_kms_helper
> ...


There's something weird...  :Sad: 

Well let me know which contents did this directory have?


```
/sys/class/backlight
```

And try out this command whether backlight could be changed or not...


```
pkexec /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gsd-backlight-helper --set-brightness 7
```

("7" means almost a half of that max birhgtness if emgdbl were loaded properly on our VAIO P...)

Ciao,
Tista

----------


## txutxifel

> Exactly EMGD kernel module seems already "Old-fashioned" you know. So should we contact to Intel again?! OMG...


Emgd linux package have a emgd-drm and instructions to install it. I tried, but it was unsuccessful. I don't know if i didn't do correctly or If simply don't work :Confused: .

----------


## tista

> Emgd linux package have a emgd-drm and instructions to install it. I tried, but it was unsuccessful. I don't know if i didn't do correctly or If simply don't work.


@txutxifel,

Hey please tell me what's "emgd-drm"?
And hopefully any logs, any warnings would be more welcome to recognize what's the problem... Because I am absolutely not you...  :Wink: 

Regards,
Tista

----------


## txutxifel

You can find it if you download IEMGD 1.10 Linux driver of intel's website

http://www.intel.com/p/es_XL/embedde.../emgd#download

emgd-drm is a file compressed inside in IEMGD_HEAD_LINUX.tgz in the "commun" directory

IEMGD_HEAD_LINUX.tgz is:

 ../IEMGD_1_10/plugins/Pre_Packaged.Drivers_1.10.0/Linux/IEMGD_HEAD_LINUX.tgz


I installed one month ago without problems, but it didn't fix shadows problems. I think it really wasn't working. I cann't help you with any logs or warnings because I am with psb now  :Razz: 


I hope you can understand me, my english is not good enough :Wink:

----------


## tista

> You can find it if you download IEMGD 1.10 Linux driver of intel's website
> 
> http://www.intel.com/p/es_XL/embedde.../emgd#download
> 
> emgd-drm is a file compressed inside in IEMGD_HEAD_LINUX.tgz in the "commun" directory
> 
> IEMGD_HEAD_LINUX.tgz is:
> 
>  ../IEMGD_1_10/plugins/Pre_Packaged.Drivers_1.10.0/Linux/IEMGD_HEAD_LINUX.tgz
> ...


Oh I see...  :Wink: 
It means "emgd-dkms" in our repository.... Yeah completely it's the same codebase. And we've already applied lots of patches to  compile against 2.6.39, 3.0.0 and now 3.2.0 series of Ubuntu kernels... As 3.2.0 sources, Ubuntu already has some implementations along with 3.2.x stable kernel branch in git.

Then I'm tracking some sources of "linux-next" down to find out something nice... you know why I want to bump kernel to 3.3 series? Yep, it would have nice I/O scheduler, hybrid-gfx framebuffer, going to kill the whole global-locks, and much more nice features...

Finally I have not a clue why metacity compositor failed to draw some types of  shadows on EMGD because EMGD didn't show any warnings/errors especially even on gtt VRAM handler...  :Sad:  Anyway patched metacity could solve such ugly issue on my VAIO P at least.

Cheers,
Tista

----------


## A1astor

> There's something weird... 
> 
> Well let me know which contents did this directory have?
> 
> 
> ```
> /sys/class/backlight
> ```


Here is it:


```
alastor@VAIO:~$ sudo ls -l /sys/class/backlight/
total 0
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 2012-03-13 21:41 acpi_video0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/backlight/acpi_video0
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 2012-03-13 21:41 emgd_psb -> ../../devices/platform/emgd_psb/backlight/emgd_psb
```




> And try out this command whether backlight could be changed or not...
> 
> 
> ```
> pkexec /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gsd-backlight-helper --set-brightness 7
> ```


It does nothing...

----------


## tista

> Here is it:
> 
> 
> ```
> alastor@VAIO:~$ sudo ls -l /sys/class/backlight/
> total 0
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 2012-03-13 21:41 acpi_video0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/backlight/acpi_video0
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 2012-03-13 21:41 emgd_psb -> ../../devices/platform/emgd_psb/backlight/emgd_psb
> ```
> ...


@A1astor,

OMG... it must be included only "emgd_psb" and nothing more...  :Sad: 
So if you have some other video driver something like "poulsbo" or not?

Let me see the whole output of "lsmod"...

Cheers,
Tista

----------


## A1astor

> @A1astor,
> 
> OMG... it must be included only "emgd_psb" and nothing more... 
> So if you have some other video driver something like "poulsbo" or not?
> 
> Let me see the whole output of "lsmod"...
> 
> Cheers,
> Tista


Hi, Tista.
You were absolutely right! poulsbo module were somehow loaded. I've added it to blacklist - and now brightness control is working!
Thank You so much!

----------


## tista

> Hi, Tista.
> You were absolutely right! poulsbo module were somehow loaded. I've added it to blacklist - and now brightness control is working!
> Thank You so much!


Hi A1astor.  :Wink: 

You're welcome...
Have a nice day!!

Regards,
Tista

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Hi, Tista.
> You were absolutely right! poulsbo module were somehow loaded. I've added it to blacklist - and now brightness control is working!
> Thank You so much!


The poulsbo driver is problematic, I have been trying to address that piece of the puzzle with the Ubuntu Kernel Team.

Please add your experience to this bug report

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ux/+bug/899244

----------


## niop

Hi All,

To avoid conflicts with poulsbo module and remove non needed things, i made customs kernels for my EeePC 1101HA,
latest is

3.2.11 ( latest ) without poulsbo nor psb_gfx, support for Fn+Fx keys, etc

Headers :
https://rapidshare.com/files/2299852...ustom_i386.deb

Kernel :
https://rapidshare.com/files/2279088...ustom_i386.deb

If you want some special custom Atom kernel with support for Dell / Toshiba / Acer, let me know

Niop

----------


## frcarri

Hi,

though not writing here, I've been suffering this GMA500 for more than two years, and I would like to thank everyone here, who helped me keeping on with ubuntu instead of installing back windows  :Wink: 

I have an Acer 751h, and I used before 11.04 with EMGD driver. As 2D performance was mediocre, I have installed a daily build of 12.04. Everything seems to work smooth, even suspend/resume which at first failed, however backlight is not being adjusted: fn keys are working but there's no change in backlight.

Anyone managed to make it work?

Thank you again  :Wave:

----------


## PilotPaul

Hi

I have a 751h and still use Natty/EMGD 1.8 as my production system.  However I also have a test partition running the Precise Beta + all updates and using psb_gfx.  2D works fine as well as suspend/resume, although to get the latter working you need to use the 99video fix described elsewhere.  The only problem is that my lid closure is no longer recognised (Fn-F4 works ok) - I have raised a bug against indicator-power for this (bug here) but no progress as yet (feel free to add yourself to this bug if you are affected). Backlight control also works using "acpi_backlight=vendor" in grub (again described elsewhere in this thread), and I also remove "splash" from my grub command line (stops vt.handoff=7 being applied).

Although this gives a usable 2D system (quite fast actually), the lack of Xv or VAAPI acceleration means that it is not a viable solution for me in the long term.

Best of luck!





> Hi,
> 
> though not writing here, I've been suffering this GMA500 for more than two years, and I would like to thank everyone here, who helped me keeping on with ubuntu instead of installing back windows 
> 
> I have an Acer 751h, and I used before 11.04 with EMGD driver. As 2D performance was mediocre, I have installed a daily build of 12.04. Everything seems to work smooth, even suspend/resume which at first failed, however backlight is not being adjusted: fn keys are working but there's no change in backlight.
> 
> Anyone managed to make it work?
> 
> Thank you again

----------


## frcarri

> Hi
> 
> I have a 751h and still use Natty/EMGD 1.8 as my production system.   However I also have a test partition running the Precise Beta + all  updates and using psb_gfx.  2D works fine as well as suspend/resume,  although to get the latter working you need to use the 99video fix  described elsewhere.  The only problem is that my lid closure is no  longer recognised (Fn-F4 works ok) - I have raised a bug against  indicator-power for this (bug here)  but no progress as yet (feel free to add yourself to this bug if you  are affected). Backlight control also works using  "acpi_backlight=vendor" in grub (again described elsewhere in this  thread), and I also remove "splash" from my grub command line (stops  vt.handoff=7 being applied).
> 
> Although this gives a usable 2D system (quite fast actually), the lack  of Xv or VAAPI acceleration means that it is not a viable solution for  me in the long term.
> 
> Best of luck!


Hi,

thank you for your words. I tried the "acpi_backlight=vendor" but there's no result in backlight... fn keys work and the graph is shown on screen, but backlight always keeps at 100%

I don't usually close lid to suspend, so I even hadn't tried. I've done it now and, to my surprise, it's being detected. Backlight turns off when I close the lid, but I suppose it's a matter of configuration to get it suspended. This is what syslog says when I closed and opened a few times:



> Mar 15 14:17:21 netbook kernel: [  706.636815] gma500 0000:00:02.0: Backlight lvds set brightness 186a186a
> Mar 15 14:17:22 netbook kernel: [  706.924621] gma500 0000:00:02.0: Backlight lvds set brightness 186a186a
> Mar 15 14:17:22 netbook kernel: [  706.948441] gma500 0000:00:02.0: Backlight lvds set brightness 186a186a
> Mar 15 14:17:22 netbook kernel: [  707.332338] gma500 0000:00:02.0: Backlight lvds set brightness 186a186a
> Mar 15 14:17:22 netbook kernel: [  707.356885] gma500 0000:00:02.0: Backlight lvds set brightness 186a186a
> Mar 15 14:17:26 netbook kernel: [  710.744484] gma500 0000:00:02.0: Backlight lvds set brightness 186a186a
> Mar 15 14:17:26 netbook kernel: [  711.444496] gma500 0000:00:02.0: Backlight lvds set brightness 186a186a
> Mar 15 14:17:34 netbook kernel: [  719.680348] gma500 0000:00:02.0: Backlight lvds set brightness 186a186a
> Mar 15 14:17:35 netbook kernel: [  719.968410] gma500 0000:00:02.0: Backlight lvds set brightness 186a186a
> ...


To me it's more important to get a fast 2D desktop, as I don't use it for video playback or such. That's the reason I moved to precise, although being still a beta release.

Best regards

----------


## tista

Hi guys,

Well can u keep the secret?  :Smile: 

"non-accel" EMGD could do a trick for 2D rendering speed... Yeah you just try it out with this setting:
1. Open this file via editor.


```
gksu gedit /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf
```

2. Set this value to "0".


```
Option     "ALL/1/General/Accel"                     "0"
```

3. Reboot.

[side effects]
* There's no chance to playback videos with acceled "xv" and "vaapi" anymore.
* 3D desktop might be stopped.
* But if you have "llvmpipe", you could run mutter and/or gnome-shell faster than psb_gfx (even though it's too much slow still..).

Try it out at your own rick!!  :Wink: 

Cheers,
Tista

----------


## PilotPaul

Mine is the same when I close the lid - the action is detected (check with upower) and the screen switches off but it doesn't actually enter suspend mode.  This behaviour started after a recent revision to indicator-power that fixed some problems with the battery monitor, hence my suspicion that this has somehow messed up the lid close event handling.

Still hoping for an answer...





> Hi,
> 
> thank you for your words. I tried the "acpi_backlight=vendor" but there's no result in backlight... fn keys work and the graph is shown on screen, but backlight always keeps at 100%
> 
> I don't usually close lid to suspend, so I even hadn't tried. I've done it now and, to my surprise, it's being detected. Backlight turns off when I close the lid, but I suppose it's a matter of configuration to get it suspended. This is what syslog says when I closed and opened a few times:
> To me it's more important to get a fast 2D desktop, as I don't use it for video playback or such. That's the reason I moved to precise, although being still a beta release.
> 
> Best regards

----------


## frcarri

> Mine is the same when I close the lid - the action is detected (check with upower) and the screen switches off but it doesn't actually enter suspend mode.  This behaviour started after a recent revision to indicator-power that fixed some problems with the battery monitor, hence my suspicion that this has somehow messed up the lid close event handling.
> 
> Still hoping for an answer...


Yes, you're right. I checked it again with some more time and it was already configured to suspend. I also joined the bug.

Did you do something more to get the backlight working? I also did the 99video fix, and blacklisted poulsbo in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf. In grub I removed quiet splash and tried different acpi_backlight, but no luck  :Sad:

----------


## PilotPaul

The only other grub options I use are "console=tty1".  The only other thing I can suggest is a BIOS update - I am running version 3212. What version is yours?




> Yes, you're right. I checked it again with some more time and it was already configured to suspend. I also joined the bug.
> 
> Did you do something more to get the backlight working? I also did the 99video fix, and blacklisted poulsbo in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf. In grub I removed quiet splash and tried different acpi_backlight, but no luck

----------


## frcarri

I also tried that one. My version is 3211... I'll give a try to the 3212. Any recomended program to flash it under linux? 




> The only other grub options I use are "console=tty1".  The only other thing I can suggest is a BIOS update - I am running version 3212. What version is yours?

----------


## frcarri

No way. I updated to 3212 with unetbootin+FreeDOS however it remains the same. Maybe there's something different in my computer or in the installation, anyway it doesn't want to lower the brightness  :Sad:

----------


## frcarri

Ok, I found this and it seems to work for me.

For some reason, the fn keys are changing the parameters in "/sys/class/backlight/acer-wmi" while the working parameters are those of "/sys/class/backlight/psb-bl"

At least I can now change it from a terminal  :Smile: 




> OK, for those having difficulty setting the brightness of the display , good news.
> 
> It can be set by setting /sys/class/backlight/psb-bl/brightness
> 
> Example:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

----------


## bodhi.zazen

Glad you found and liked the script =)

----------


## frcarri

> Glad you found and liked the script =)


Yes, I like it. Thank you for it. Sometimes it's hard to find all the information around so many pages in this thread  :Wink: 

It's beyond my skills but maybe you know: is there a way to bind the fn keys to the script?

----------


## PilotPaul

I have the solution (although I think you have also stumbled across it yourself).  I have acer_wmi blacklisted.  I ran a quick test and with this module loaded the backlight keys will not work without a workaround such as bodhi has suggested. If you blacklist it then the backlight keys should work fine.

Hope this helps!

Edit: this link explains what acer_wmi does...

----------


## frcarri

> I have the solution (although I think you have also stumbled across it yourself).  I have acer_wmi blacklisted.  I ran a quick test and with this module loaded the backlight keys will not work without a workaround such as bodhi has suggested. If you blacklist it then the backlight keys should work fine.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Edit: this link explains what acer_wmi does...


Yes, it helps a lot. Just by removing the module with rmmod it started working  :Very Happy: 

Thank you very much!

PS: It's nice to read in your link that it's blacklisted in Aspire One series  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> NOTE: The Acer Aspire One is not supported hardware. It cannot work with acer-wmi until Acer fix their ACPI-WMI implementation on them, so has been blacklisted until that happens.

----------


## Juerg Wullschleger

Hi,

I have installed 12.04 from 

http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/ubuntu-gma500-live-cd/

on my Vaio X11. And it works, except for the fact that gray-tones flicker a bit. (It seems that the Vaio P's has a similar issue, see comments in http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/ubuntu-gma500-live-cd/)

I tried to resolve the problem using the following customized xorg.conf:



```
Section "Device"
    Identifier "Device0"
    Driver "fbdev"
EndsectionSection "Device"

Section "Screen"
     Identifier    "Screen0"
     Device        "Device0"
     Monitor       "VAIO-LVDS"
     SubSection "Display"
          Depth     24
          Modes    "1366x768"
     EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "VAIO-LVDS"
	ModelName    "SNY" 
	Modeline     "1366x768" 74.06  1366 1429 1557 1663  768 768 769 775  -HSync +VSync
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Mode 0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
	Option "composite" "enable"
EndSection
```

which is an adapted version of the xorg.conf posted by tista once for EMGD. 

It doesn't help, because the modeline is rejected, because it fails some kind of test. Here is part of the /var/log/Xorg.0.log:



```
...
[     8.832] (II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev
[     8.832] (++) using VT number 7
[     8.832] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"
[     8.832] (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"
[     8.833] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so
[     8.833] (II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[     8.833] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 0.0.2
[     8.833] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 11.0
[     8.833] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so
[     8.833] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so
[     8.834] (**) FBDEV(0): claimed PCI slot 0@0:2:0
[     8.834] (II) FBDEV(0): using default device
[     8.834] (==) FBDEV(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32
[     8.834] (==) FBDEV(0): RGB weight 888
[     8.834] (==) FBDEV(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[     8.834] (==) FBDEV(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[     8.834] (II) FBDEV(0): hardware: psbfb (video memory: 6144kB)
[     8.834] (II) FBDEV(0): checking modes against framebuffer device...
[     8.834] (EE) FBDEV(0): FBIOPUT_VSCREENINFO: Invalid argument
[     8.834] (II) FBDEV(0): 	mode "1366x768" test failed
[     8.834] (II) FBDEV(0): 	mode "1366x768" not found
[     8.834] (II) FBDEV(0): checking modes against monitor...
[     8.834] (--) FBDEV(0): Virtual size is 1366x768 (pitch 1366)
[     8.835] (**) FBDEV(0):  Built-in mode "current"
[     8.835] (==) FBDEV(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
...
```

I also tried other modelines, generated with the gtf command. I always get the same result.

What else can I try?  :Confused: 

Juerg

----------


## jbernardo

Well, I've tried http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/ubuntu-gma500-live-cd/ on my 1101HA, and the result is still the same. Ever since the psb_gfx module started being added to the kernel (on 11.10) I get kernel panics. Sometimes X starts and works for a minute or two, with a huge screen "wavery effect", equal to what I got with the EMGD drivers and the powersave (underclock) profile. But after that minute or two everything hangs and I end by having to turn the netbook off using the power button, as even the sysreq key isn't recognized.

----------


## tista

> Hi,
> 
> I have installed 12.04 from 
> 
> http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/ubuntu-gma500-live-cd/
> 
> on my Vaio X11. And it works, except for the fact that gray-tones flicker a bit. (It seems that the Vaio P's has a similar issue, see comments in http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/ubuntu-gma500-live-cd/)
> 
> I tried to resolve the problem using the following customized xorg.conf:
> ...


Hi Juerg..  :Wink: 

Yeah I could confirm that today psb_gfx might ignore any special xorg.confs.... My P seems the same.

But one thing.
I didn't experience such "gray-flicker" on any desktop sessions, so let me know that details..  :Wink:  I only have an ugly glitch of "missing mouse pointer" now. IMHO, this would cause GEM "fixed memory object" which must be kept anytime via kzalloc or so, but today this didn't work properly. Then cursor object would be wiped out from gem memory map tackled by any other memory object something like "overlay" object on compositor. So especially on time when "heavy load" comes out, the mouse pointer might be vanished..

Finally, kernel 3.4 would bring the whole new psb_gfx to us.  :Wink: 


Cheers,
Tista

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Well, I've tried http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/ubuntu-gma500-live-cd/ on my 1101HA, and the result is still the same. Ever since the psb_gfx module started being added to the kernel (on 11.10) I get kernel panics. Sometimes X starts and works for a minute or two, with a huge screen "wavery effect", equal to what I got with the EMGD drivers and the powersave (underclock) profile. But after that minute or two everything hangs and I end by having to turn the netbook off using the power button, as even the sysreq key isn't recognized.


How did you test the psb_gfx driver is not in Ubuntu 11.10 ?

You should file a bug report with kernel.org against the psb_gfx driver.

----------


## knopper1

Hi,

are there any patches available yet for compiling emgd-dkms 1.8 or 1.10 on Kernel 3.3?

-Klaus

----------


## thermatk

*niop*, you said some time ago that you can publish new live cds with EMGD 1.10 and Linux 3.2. 
Please, can you build or explain how to do it a Precise daily with EMGD 1.10 and downgraded X.org?
May be I have missed something but I have waited for it a lot. I can't use Pixie Live more as I don't know how to build the programs I need  :Sad:

----------


## tista

> Hi,
> 
> are there any patches available yet for compiling emgd-dkms 1.8 or 1.10 on Kernel 3.3?
> 
> -Klaus


@Klaus,

At least I haven't yet...
Because I'm waiting for the time when 3.4 future freeze had come... now linux-next's drm codes are under heavy developments, so I don't think now is the time to go...

After all, I would try for it ASAP...  :Wink: 
However you're welcome to commit those patches to us. In this time, I would check them out whether those could be approved or not... Since I'm now testing some patches for "cogl" on llvmpipe, Yeah seems a little bit busy for it....

Cheers,
Tista.

----------


## Juerg Wullschleger

> Yeah I could confirm that today psb_gfx might ignore any special xorg.confs.... My P seems the same.
> 
> But one thing.
> I didn't experience such "gray-flicker" on any desktop sessions, so let me know that details..  I only have an ugly glitch of "missing mouse pointer" now. IMHO, this would cause GEM "fixed memory object" which must be kept anytime via kzalloc or so, but today this didn't work properly. Then cursor object would be wiped out from gem memory map tackled by any other memory object something like "overlay" object on compositor. So especially on time when "heavy load" comes out, the mouse pointer might be vanished..
> 
> Finally, kernel 3.4 would bring the whole new psb_gfx to us. 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Tista


Hi tista,

Thanks for your reply. Ok, so I guess I have to wait for kernel 3.4. 

I attached a picture of the flickering. (It was very difficult to get it on picture!) There are some stripes from the upper-left to the lower-right, that keep moving. Note that they are only in the gray part, not in the white part. I think these stripes make the the picture flicker a bit.

I have to say that I have worked with CRT monitors that flickered far worse.  :Wink:  But it shouldn't be there...

Juerg

----------


## niop

> *niop*, you said some time ago that you can publish new live cds with EMGD 1.10 and Linux 3.2. 
> Please, can you build or explain how to do it a Precise daily with EMGD 1.10 and downgraded X.org?
> May be I have missed something but I have waited for it a lot. I can't use Pixie Live more as I don't know how to build the programs I need


Hi Thermatk,

Sorry for being late on building such iso, i just find out linux mint 12 LXDE  and will use it to build the new iso, so i need time to add customizations, some repo and softs, and will post it in a few days.

Meanwhile the easy way to have the 3.2 kernel is :

replace /usr/src/emgd-1.10.0.2209 with this one :
https://rapidshare.com/files/3917768..._drm_3.2.5.tgz
( 2 files patched )
BEFORE INSTALLING ANY 3.2 kernel
then install any 3.2 kernel you want ( pateo's were fine for netbooks )
http://pateo.wordpress.com/2012/03/1...-mint-12-lxde/ 
or mine specialy optimized for EeePC 1000, 1100, 1200 series
https://rapidshare.com/files/2299852...ustom_i386.deb
https://rapidshare.com/files/2279088...ustom_i386.deb
with a custom grub command line switches :
acpi_backlight=vendor vmalloc=256MB acpi_osi=Linux resume=/dev/sda6 pcie_aspm=off pci=nomsi console=tty1 acpi_enforce_resources=lax quiet nosplash vga=792
where resume=/dev/sdxx   is your swap partition for resume purpose

hope it helps  :Wink: 

more informations are on the 516 page
Niop

----------


## tista

> Hi tista,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Ok, so I guess I have to wait for kernel 3.4. 
> 
> I attached a picture of the flickering. (It was very difficult to get it on picture!) There are some stripes from the upper-left to the lower-right, that keep moving. Note that they are only in the gray part, not in the white part. I think these stripes make the the picture flicker a bit.
> 
> I have to say that I have worked with CRT monitors that flickered far worse.  But it shouldn't be there...
> 
> Juerg


Hi Juerg.

Thanks for taking a shot.  :Wink: 
Oh what a strange flickering I've never seen before...  :Sad: 

Today I haven't a clue to solve that.
But I have some questions for that, OK?

 * Is this issue happened on every sessions? (like umm.. Unity-2D, gnome-fallback, XFce, KDE, and so)
 * Once closing the lid to make "blank screen", then after re-opened, this issue still kept remaining?

 * Have you already applied any "special" configurations for grub boot parameters?

Have a nice day,
Tista

----------


## bodhi.zazen

FWIW:

I took both Fedora 17 and Ubuntu 12.04 , both in Beta, for a test spin the last 2 days.

My gma500 works at native resolution out of the box with both distros, although you need to restart X

Fedora - Ctrl-alt-backspace

Ubuntu - ctrl-alt-F2 , log in, sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart

Gnome-shell (fedora 17) is looking great, speed has much improved.

----------


## raymac46

I have a Dell Mini 12.
I have installed Xubuntu 12.04 and after making the necessary changes to /etc/default/grub I have it running well at native 1280X800 resolution with the psb_gfx driver.
I don't think you have to blacklist poulsbo any more but the vt handoff issue hasn't been fixed as yet so you still need the "console=tty1" command in the grub options replacing "quiet splash".

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I have a Dell Mini 12.
> I have installed Xubuntu 12.04 and after making the necessary changes to /etc/default/grub I have it running well at native 1280X800 resolution with the psb_gfx driver.
> I don't think you have to blacklist poulsbo any more but the vt handoff issue hasn't been fixed as yet so you still need the "console=tty1" command in the grub options replacing "quiet splash".


Exactly, the poulsbo module is not longer built by default, so you no longer need to blacklist it.

But, the vt handoff issue persists =(

I also use 'console=tty1'

----------


## Juerg Wullschleger

> Hi Juerg.
> 
> Thanks for taking a shot. 
> Oh what a strange flickering I've never seen before... 
> 
> Today I haven't a clue to solve that.
> But I have some questions for that, OK?
> 
>  * Is this issue happened on every sessions? (like umm.. Unity-2D, gnome-fallback, XFce, KDE, and so)
> ...


Hi Tista,

Here the answers to your questions:

* I have tried Unity, Unity-2D and XFce. They all flicker. Also the login-screen flickers the same way. 
* Suspend does not work.

* No, I don't use any special configuration.

I have now taken a better picture that might be a bit more helpful. On the left, there are only black pixels below on the screen, and you can see these stripes. (Since they move, the colors are almost invisible.) On the right side, there are only white pixels below on the screen, and the stripes almost disappear. But there, the whole area flickers.

Yes, it's strange. 

Juerg

----------


## kidcommunist

Dear Ubuntu community,

I am not sure where I can post this, in fact I am not sure if I am allowed to post this; however, I have a pretty difficult situation on my hands as of now. 

I will receive a Nokia booklet tomorrow- GMA 500 chipset as you know. 

I am in medical school and I need this laptop to work so I can use it for school. I do not have much experience with coding but I am able to follow direction precisely. 

I am completely overwhelmed with all the information and intelligence exchanged on these forums regarding how to make modifications in order to have a functional machine. 

Which Ubuntu version will give me the most stable performance? What do I need to do in order to ensure that I do not destroy my laptop. I am not a gamer, I just need my machine to work transparently. 

PLEASE HELP. And please excuse me if I violated any forum etiquette. Thank you all in advance.

Kidcomm

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Dear Ubuntu community,
> 
> I am not sure where I can post this, in fact I am not sure if I am allowed to post this; however, I have a pretty difficult situation on my hands as of now. 
> 
> I will receive a Nokia booklet tomorrow- GMA 500 chipset as you know. 
> 
> I am in medical school and I need this laptop to work so I can use it for school. I do not have much experience with coding but I am able to follow direction precisely. 
> 
> I am completely overwhelmed with all the information and intelligence exchanged on these forums regarding how to make modifications in order to have a functional machine. 
> ...


Your best options, IMO, are either Fedora 17 or Ubuntu 12.04.

The "problem" with both is that they are still in beta, so there may be some bugs yet.

I would advise you try either xubuntu or the xfce spin of Fedora. You will need to re-start X (the graphical interface) after you boot.

Fedora - Ctrl-alt-backspace

Ubuntu - ctrl - alt F2 , at the command line run


```
sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
```

You can fix that after you install by adding "console=tty1" to the grub options.

----------


## downil

Been following this thread for a while and registered to say thank you to everyone sharing ideas! Thanks!
I have a eee pc 1101HA that never quite worked and that's how I ended up here. Keep up the good work guys!

----------


## fanum

> Your best options, IMO, are either Fedora 17 or Ubuntu 12.04.
> 
> The "problem" with both is that they are still in beta, so there may be some bugs yet.
> 
> I would advise you try either xubuntu or the xfce spin of Fedora. You will need to re-start X (the graphical interface) after you boot.
> 
> Fedora - Ctrl-alt-backspace
> 
> Ubuntu - ctrl - alt F2 , at the command line run
> ...


I would follow this advice, and post back here if you get stuck anywhere. It should be working properly, other than the occasional bug from 12.04 being in beta. I have been running it for the last month or two, and have had no serious issues. 

(IGNORE THIS PART)

bodhi.brazen, curious why you prefer the xfce version? Is it just because unity is not liked by everyone, or is there another technical reason?

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> bodhi.brazen, curious why you prefer the xfce version? Is it just because unity is not liked by everyone, or is there another technical reason?


Personally I am happy with both Unity and gnome-shell, but, I am guessing, xfce would *probably* give better performance.

I have no objective data (benchmarks) to support that hypothesis and there is nothing wrong with any of the DE.

----------


## fanum

> Personally I am happy with both Unity and gnome-shell, but, I am guessing, xfce would *probably* give better performance.
> 
> I have no objective data (benchmarks) to support that hypothesis and there is nothing wrong with any of the DE.


Got it, you are probably right. Thanks for the clarification.

----------


## raymac46

Looks as if the bug squashers are looking for more info on the vt.handoff=7 issue.
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ux/+bug/914311

----------


## 3rugger

> You can fix that after you install by adding "console=tty1" to the grub options.


I have a similar problem.  Where do I need to add that in grub options?  I tried adding it in /etc/default/grub to the line

     GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="console=tty1"

Is that the right place for the option?  I still get the black screen after rebooting even after doing that.  Otherwise everything works great after doing the lightdm restart.

EDIT: JUST FIGURED IT OUT!

I had the wrong line.  I needed to change the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”quiet splash” to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”console=tty1”

Everything works great now.  It is amazing what a difference a proper resolution makes!

----------


## knopper1

> @Klaus,
> 
> At least I haven't yet...
> Because I'm waiting for the time when 3.4 future freeze had come... now linux-next's drm codes are under heavy developments, so I don't think now is the time to go...
> 
> After all, I would try for it ASAP... 
> However you're welcome to commit those patches to us. In this time, I would check them out whether those could be approved or not... Since I'm now testing some patches for "cogl" on llvmpipe, Yeah seems a little bit busy for it....
> 
> Cheers,
> Tista.


I made a patch that "just works for me", maybe you can do more with it. emgd 1.8 (the only "stable" version for my eeepc 1101ha yet) compiles unter Kernel 3.3.0 with this patch, and seems to run OK so far, apart from a few glitches that were also present in previous kernels.

Regards
-Klaus

----------


## tista

> I made a patch that "just works for me", maybe you can do more with it. emgd 1.8 (the only "stable" version for my eeepc 1101ha yet) compiles unter Kernel 3.3.0 with this patch, and seems to run OK so far, apart from a few glitches that were also present in previous kernels.
> 
> Regards
> -Klaus


Hi knopper1,

OK. I've tested it and seems to be built well against 3.3.0-999-generic Ubuntu mainline kernel...  :Wink:  But unfortunately I'm living with EMGD-1.10, so I didn't do exams on running (means building test only).

So I've also committed it to our "emgd-fix" repository:



```
emgd-dkms (1.8.0.2032-0ubuntu2~kernel.3.3~ppa1) oneiric; urgency=high

  * Added patches for bulding against upstream kernel 3.3 series.
    - pushed by knopper1, and I polished them.
    http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11799885&postcount=5188

 -- Tista <address was hidden>  Thu, 29 Mar 2012 12:36:01 +0900
```

I now applied this patch:
emgd-dkms kernel 3.3 patch
This could solve version control between 3.2 and 3.3 automatically, and even on lower kernel family, too...

And built binary package is here:
https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archi...7Eppa1_all.deb

If others could accept for this patch, I would commit it to main "gma500/emgd-1.8" repository soon... Anyway really thanks for your work on patchworks!!  :Smile: 

Best Regards,
Tista

----------


## blugeco

> Originally Posted by *Tista*
> And built binary package is here:
> https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archi...7Eppa1_all.deb


Hi Tista,

just to double check, would the package work on 11.10 having installed the 3.3 Kernel?


I have a Nokia Booklet 3G (GMA500), my plan would be to:

- install Oneiric
using _poulsbo.asd=1 psb_gfx.asd=1_ options at startup

- install kernel 3.3

- install EMGD 1.8 from the PPA

- apply the package
dpkg -i emgd-dkms_1.8.0.2032-0ubuntu2~kernel.3.3~ppa1_all.deb

- reboot


Would that make sense? Or it's maybe worth to try the EMGD 1.10?

Thanks guys,

blugeco

----------


## lucazade

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...tem&px=MTA3ODY

Fedora Needs Your Help Hitting On GNOME Software Rendering




> The Fedora developers have organized a test day where they're looking for users with either no Linux graphics driver support (or just troubled drivers) to try their systems with a new spin of Fedora 17 that's taking advantage of Gallium3D LLVMpipe-powered software rendering for the GNOME Shell.


If anyone want to help testing on our beloved gma500 this could be a good initiative.. unfortunately I'm not at home to test it.

The result of this testing day could be ported also on Ubuntu  :Wink:

----------


## tista

> Hi Tista,
> 
> just to double check, would the package work on 11.10 having installed the 3.3 Kernel?


Hi blugeco.  :Wink: 

Yep, you're welcome to do double-check on my works...
And "Yes". I've done building tests on my VAIO P running Oneiric.





> I have a Nokia Booklet 3G (GMA500), my plan would be to:
> 
> - install Oneiric
> using _poulsbo.asd=1 psb_gfx.asd=1_ options at startup
> 
> - install kernel 3.3
> 
> - install EMGD 1.8 from the PPA
> 
> ...


If having any questions for instruction of install, please visit our ppa page. I would suggest this commands:


```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/emgd-1.8
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install xorg-emgd emgd-dkms
sudo emgd-xorg-conf

dpkg -i emgd-dkms_1.8.0.2032-0ubuntu2~kernel.3.3~ppa1_all.deb

reboot
```




> Would that make sense? Or it's maybe worth to try the EMGD 1.10?


Yeah exactly makes sense!  :Wink: 
But umm... I don't know today which would be the better whether we should tackle to 1.10 or not... Because 1.10 has some issues on vaapi playback, so someone would like to rollback to 1.8 especially in the case using poulsbo machine as video player...
In opposite, kernel codes of 1.10 seems quite well than 1.8 obviously since 1.10 already had fbcon routines.  :Wink:  If it had KMS codes, that would be perfect...  :Capital Razz: 




> Thanks guys,
> 
> blugeco


I hope this patch could help you guys, too.
And you're welcome to post any issues on my patchworks. since now I'm thinking "2nd round" to polish it...

Cheers,
Tista

*PS*
Oh forgot to mention...
if you had experienced something like "build failure", please let me see your buildlog... and then you could find stock package in /var/cache/apt/archives, so dpkging might help you after rebooting with an older (stock) kernel in oneiric...

----------


## tista

> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...tem&px=MTA3ODY
> 
> Fedora Needs Your Help Hitting On GNOME Software Rendering
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone want to help testing on our beloved gma500 this could be a good initiative.. unfortunately I'm not at home to test it.
> 
> The result of this testing day could be ported also on Ubuntu


Hey Luca!  :Smile: 

Oh what a nice thing comes up to us!!
https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Test_...ware_Rendering
I hope this could break the "Brickwall" of llvm performance...

Oh I gotta go dinner...
Ho una fame da lupo!
grrrrr....  :Mr. Green: 

Ciao,
Tista

----------


## lucazade

> Hey Luca! 
> 
> Oh what a nice thing comes up to us!!
> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Test_...ware_Rendering
> I hope this could break the "Brickwall" of llvm performance...
> 
> Oh I gotta go dinner...
> Ho una fame da lupo!
> grrrrr.... 
> ...


LOL .. I'm stuck at work w/o my lappy to test llvm

happy dinna!

----------


## mattrope

> Hi blugeco. 
> In opposite, kernel codes of 1.10 seems quite well than 1.8 obviously since 1.10 already had fbcon routines.  If it had KMS codes, that would be perfect...


EMGD 1.10 does have KMS support (it was added along with the Wayland support), it just isn't turned on in the default configuration since it doesn't get used during the typical X-based operation.  You'll need to flip on both the "kms" and the "init" bits in egd_drm/emgd/drm/user_config.c (which is basically the DRM driver's equivalent of xorg.conf).

----------


## tista

> EMGD 1.10 does have KMS support (it was added along with the Wayland support), it just isn't turned on in the default configuration since it doesn't get used during the typical X-based operation.  You'll need to flip on both the "kms" and the "init" bits in egd_drm/emgd/drm/user_config.c (which is basically the DRM driver's equivalent of xorg.conf).


Hey Matt!  :Smile: 

Been a while...
So OK... well which did those values must be set as "boolean" or "int"?
Now I'm flipping them to "1" as boolean and building against 3.2 kernel...

Stay tuned..  :Wink: 

Best Regards,
Tista

----------


## mattrope

> Hey Matt! 
> 
> Been a while...
> So OK... well which did those values must be set as "boolean" or "int"?
> Now I'm flipping them to "1" as boolean and building against 3.2 kernel...
> 
> Stay tuned.. 
> 
> Best Regards,
> Tista


Yes, setting them to "1" turns them on.

Note that you'll want to fill in your panel timing information (or specify that it should use EDID if you actually have an EDID-capable panel) in the user_config.c just like you would in xorg.conf since those panel timings will get used to generate the KMS mode list and setup the framebuffer console before X or Wayland start up.

----------


## tista

> Yes, setting them to "1" turns them on.
> 
> Note that you'll want to fill in your panel timing information (or specify that it should use EDID if you actually have an EDID-capable panel) in the user_config.c just like you would in xorg.conf since those panel timings will get used to generate the KMS mode list and setup the framebuffer console before X or Wayland start up.


Hi Matt,

Thanks in advance...  :Smile: 
So now I've patched like this:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/905964/

And it could boot *QUITE FASTER!!* Wow!!  :Capital Razz: 
but unfortunately I had to keep my user-space configuration alive still... yeah if not, xorg didn't come up. My patch might need more fixes...

Finally I actually set VT number #7 as graphical splash (means  plymouth), but somehow EMGD 1.10 seems to run on VT #8, haven't a clue.  :Sad: 

Anyway really thanks again!! I would keep tracking some logs/issues down.
You are a real hero...

Regards,
Tista

----------


## thermatk

Hey all!
Great news for all of us:
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...tem&px=MTA3ODU



> Last November I mentioned the state of the open-source GMA500/Poulsbo DRM driver that's still basic and lacks 2D/3D acceleration support, but Intel's Alan Cox mentioned at that point that video acceleration might be possible on open-source. 
> ...the DRM driver might be able to be worked up to handle video acceleration.


 :Very Happy:

----------


## blugeco

> Hi blugeco. 
> Yep, you're welcome to do double-check on my works...


Hey guys,

I am afraid it didn't work ...  :Sad: 

Just to summarize, I installed XUbuntu 11.10 on a Nokia Booklet 3G, then installed the Kernel 3.3 (3.3.0-030300-generic).
After restart, the system was working well, nice and snappy.

The I installed the EMGD 1.8 and applied the patch (following Tista's instructions), 



```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/emgd-1.8
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install xorg-emgd emgd-dkms
sudo emgd-xorg-conf
sudo dpkg -i emgd-dkms_1.8.0.2032-0ubuntu2~kernel.3.3~ppa1_all.deb
```

I didn't have any error during the installation ... so I restarted thinking I finally got it right ... but at restart, the screen just went black ... nothing going on at all.

I was thinking to try these workaround

https://answers.launchpad.net/emgd/+faq/1450

Also ... I can't find the post now but I think I read Plymouth was supposed to be uninstalled as well?

Any more suggestions?

Thanks for all your efforts,

blugeco

----------


## tista

@blugeco,

OK...
So how about rollbacking emgd-dkms to dispatched version as well?
Basically stock packages runs normally before dpkging patched on?

At least on my OO & 3.3.0-999-generic, as viewing dmesg, emgd.ko could be loaded successfully for primary drm driver... :Sad:  But don't forget that I actually run 1.10 system, so I could never load Xorg by 1.8 kernel module instead of 1.10... All I coulld test is "building tests"...

Finally  we need "log" and let me see, Yeah it would tell everything for us, if you could...  :Wink: 

Cheers,
Tista

*PS*
Forgot to mention...

You should "run" dpkg-reconfigure emgd-dkms on "target kernel". you know?
So if you want to run 3.3 kernel, then boot from 3.3 kernel and login into VT (or terminal),
then run dpkg-reconfigure emgd-dkms. Because dkms system sometimes might mistake the choice of kernel header version...

----------


## blugeco

@tista

Ok, I'll try later in my lunch break.

Just to doublecheck (my understanding ... not your work  :Wink: ) ... I need

CTRL + ALT + F1 (to enter Terminal mode)
log in
run 'dpkg-reconfigure emgd-dkms'

if I need to send you logs, I just need to type 'log'? and send you the output? Or there's anything else I need to get you?

Thanks,

blugeco

----------


## blugeco

@tista




> So how about rollbacking emgd-dkms to dispatched version as well?
> Basically stock packages runs normally before dpkging patched on?


sorry, forgot to mention, I didn't try to reboot before patching the EMGD 1.8, I thought Kernel 3.3 wouldn't work without the patch .. 

do you think it's worth a shot?

----------


## tista

> @tista
> 
> Ok, I'll try later in my lunch break.
> 
> Just to doublecheck (my understanding ... not your work ) ... I need
> 
> CTRL + ALT + F1 (to enter Terminal mode)
> log in
> run 'dpkg-reconfigure emgd-dkms'
> ...


Yeah almost good method.
But before running dpkg, please check your actual kernel out:


```
uname -a
```

And if passed, then run dpkg...

Cheers,
Tista

----------


## tista

> @tista
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, forgot to mention, I didn't try to reboot before patching the EMGD 1.8, I thought Kernel 3.3 wouldn't work without the patch .. 
> 
> do you think it's worth a shot?


OK... well what I wanna know is "whether your user-space (means Xorg) configuration had been ready to go or not... If not, this issue may cause the configuration of user-space instead of kernel-space (means patched dkms), right?  :Wink: 

So I really don't care about that even if you have to run older 3.0.0 kernel to be paired with stock emgd-dkms...

Finally I could suggest this "bug tracking" method:

#1. First you can run 3.3 kernel.
#2. try dpkg-reconfigure to build emgd.ko as kernel module on target kernel with patched deb package.
#3. reboot and check if it could rearch for the Xorg screen.
#4. If not, reboot again and select okder kernel (maybe 3.0.0 series) on grub.
#5. booting 3.0.0 kernel and retry dpkg-reconfigure for 3.0.0 actual kernel.
#6. reboot and check if it could rearch for the Xorg screen.
#7. If not, to put your log onto Ubuntu-paste, install pastebinit from apt-get install.
#8. upload your user-space log:


```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
```

and system log:


```
cat /var/log/dmesg | pastebinit
```

#9. And let us know those URLs.

Please do that.

Tista

----------


## tista

Hi psb_gfx lovers...  :Wink: 

Yow today I've tested the latest driver named *gma500_gfx.ko*!!
So nice...

I could say we don't have to do trick for plymouth, vt.handoff anymore!  :Wink:  it smoothly works... amazing.



And I've attached source for those who want to tackle to the bleeding edge driver experiences...  :Wink: 
But one thing.
I've modified psb_drv.c because every time "acpi_video_register()" gets in my way to control the backlight, so I've commented it. Hopefully this could help some types of VAIO machine as well... On the other hand, like AspireOne, it might need, if so, please uncomment that line.

Regards,
Tista

PS:
An attached tar-ball is for kernel geeks. if you guys didn't know how to write Makefile, unfortunately you'd better to stay away from this trial...  :Wink:

----------


## lucazade

> Hi psb_gfx lovers... 
> 
> Yow today I've tested the latest driver named *gma500_gfx.ko*!!
> So nice...
> 
> I could say we don't have to do trick for plymouth, vt.handoff anymore!  it smoothly works... amazing.
> 
> 
> And I've attached source for those who want to tackle to the bleeding edge driver experiences... 
> ...


LOL thanks for sharing.. going to try it in the noon and will let you know  :Wink:

----------


## blugeco

Hi Tista,

no good news, I am afraid ...




> #1. First you can run 3.3 kernel.
> #2. try dpkg-reconfigure to build emgd.ko as kernel module on target kernel with patched deb package.
> #3. reboot and check if it could rearch for the Xorg screen.


The command 'uname -a' returned version '3.3.0-030300-generic'

Executing 'dpkg-reconfigure' didn't show errors but when I restarted, no change: the graphic interface didn't show at all.




> #4. If not, reboot again and select okder kernel (maybe 3.0.0 series) on grub.
> #5. booting 3.0.0 kernel and retry dpkg-reconfigure for 3.0.0 actual kernel.
> #6. reboot and check if it could rearch for the Xorg screen.


again 'dpkg-reconfigure' didn't show errors. When I restarted, the xubuntu splash screen showed up, after a few seconds the status bar froze. I waited a few minutes but nothing happened.




> #7. If not, to put your log onto Ubuntu-paste, install pastebinit from apt-get install.


Not having a desktop, I didn't know how to connect to the internet ... so couldn't install pastebinit.

I ran "dmesg > dmesg.log" and copied both dmesg.log and Xorg.0.log and to a usb stick.

The files are attached, hope that helps.

Thanks for your help,

blugeco

----------


## tista

> Hi Tista,
> 
> no good news, I am afraid ...
> 
> 
> 
> The command 'uname -a' returned version '3.3.0-030300-generic'
> 
> Executing 'dpkg-reconfigure' didn't show errors but when I restarted, no change: the graphic interface didn't show at all.
> ...


Hi blugeco,

Oh what a pity...  :Sad: 

I've noticed some weird things in your log...

#1. gtt memory mapping results couldn't be seen in yours.
Normally, EMGD tries to steel system memory address via gtt as "VRAM" like this:


```
[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
[    2.820932] gma500 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64
[    2.825481] Stolen memory information
[    2.825488]        base in RAM: 0x7f800000
[    2.825492]        size: 7932K, calculated by (GTT RAM base) - (Stolen base), seems wrong
[    2.825497]       the correct size should be: 8M(dvmt mode=3)
[    2.828862] Set up 1983 stolen pages starting at 0x7f800000, GTT offset 0K
```

even though above is gma500_gfx's one, but these would be quite similar to EMGD's one.

#2. "drm Initialized" message only shows one time, without any pci addresses, weird...
I wanna see your output of "lsmod" after booting 3.3.0 kernel.

#3. user-space driver seems good.
it seems to solve dependencies, tried automatic configurations, and finally AIGLX seems to work normally.

[Results]
Yeah you have some issue on kernel-space driver.
Although I could suggest some tricks to you, but needs "brave heart" you know.  :Wink: 
Or the better thing for you and your machine is "stay with stock packages"..

I'll keep tracking this issue down for you for a while as well...

Cheers,
Tista

----------


## tista

> LOL thanks for sharing.. going to try it in the noon and will let you know


@Luca,

Yeah it's rock, stable, and FAST!!  :Wink: 

And they seems to develop it with newer drm codes now:
http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kerne....git;a=summary
This revision unfortunately didn't work as dkms because we also need new drm in core kernel... or drm as dkms?! wow.. That's crazy humm...

Cheers,
Tista

*PS:*
OK.. If you guys wanna try out the "linux-next" git-based gma500_gfx what employed newer drm codes, please check these kernels out:
http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-next/
Those could perfectly help us to compile linux-next gma500_gfx!  :Wink: 
And don't forget about that linux-next already had been shifted to newer drm, so gma500_gfx on linux-next would never accept for the regular drm codes which we usually run as standard stock kernels.. In fact, if you guys tried to compile it against regular kernels, then gma500_gfx would be failed to load...

Even though still I could never succeed suspend/resume on VAIO P. Yeah that's damned hard brickwall you know.

----------


## thermatk

*tista,* any evidence of work with videodecoder in the newest driver? May be any info about what Alan Cox is going to do, which formats will be supported?

----------


## tista

> *tista,* any evidence of work with videodecoder in the newest driver? May be any info about what Alan Cox is going to do, which formats will be supported?


Hi thermatk.

Yeah I know what you want to see..  :Wink: 
But still gam500_gfx didn't have any "user-space" driver to be needed on Video accelerations.  And as following what Alan said,  it might be very closer to employ it on gam500_gfx and he seems to hunt someone who tackles to this implementation...

On the other hand, Already "Moorestown" and "Medfiled" seems to hunt "PVR" user-space drivers. Yeah those code-name means the newer generations Atom than our "Poulsbo" you know. So I suppose they would get "SGX540" or higher paltform on them. But still we stack with "SGX535" system... It's a really pity.  :Sad:  Anyway PVR implementations had started on "3.0-mid" git branch which are leaded by Alan and Intel-mid Team.
http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kerne....git;a=summary
And Alan now seems to run this on "CederTrail" (or CederView?). So this fact would help for those who wants "GMA600" or more recent Atom platform. Anyway this development would be committed to 3.4 kernel...  :Wink: 
I hope Kristoffer could do something miracle for our beloved gma500 since he uses VAIO P as usual!!

And Meego/Tizen project also has "PVR" user-space drivers. However you know these drivers are the "Proprietary Drivers" presented by Imagination Technologies. In past, Phoronix had leaked "Open-source Edition" of this PVR, but I've never seen it today at least. Damned...
All I know what Open-source Edition of PVRs were implemented is "OMAP" platform. As well known, OMAP is completely different from our Atom. Yeah I exactly tried to fork this driver into Atom, But no luck, Because OMAP has an specialized memory mapping technologies embedded into processors, so we could never emulate this stuff, then finally OMAP's fbdev (PVR codes employed) naturally was using that memory map to put textures and pixmaps on accelerated VRAM memory directly... Yup, it's almost "embedded system" I could say.

But now Alan could implement GEM technologies on our kernel-space drivers, so we might be able to access this GEM address via special tuned user-space drivers somehow. If so, generic i915 driver family is the best target which we should fork/backport some kind of stuffs for "Video Accelerations" like xv, vaapi and vdpau...

Cheers,
Tista

----------


## blugeco

> Hi blugeco,
> 
> Oh what a pity... 
> 
> [...]
> 
> [Results]
> Yeah you have some issue on kernel-space driver.
> Although I could suggest some tricks to you, but needs "brave heart" you know. 
> ...


Hi Tista,

thanks for spending your time on this.

I just wanted to add two pieces of information.

- I installed 11.10 again and, without updating the kernel, installed EMGD 1.8. The behaviour was the same as with the kernel 3.0.0 on the previous installation, it doesn't go further than the splash screen: the progress bar freezes and nothing happens.

- Then I also tried with EMGD 1.10 (on a new 11.10 installation, I installed the EMGD 1.10) and I could boot and log in and, actually, use the desktop, the strange thing was that the resolution was not correct. I mean .. the resolution was set to be 1024x720 60Hz, which would be the correct value, but the lower part of the desktop was actually out of the screen ...

I've seen the same behaviour trying Pixielive 3 alpha (which I believe is using the EMGD 1.10).

I think I am going to go back to Lucid + PSB drivers then  :Sad: 
unless you have a better idea ...

Have a good weekend,

blugeco

----------


## mattrope

> Hi thermatk.
> In past, Phoronix had leaked "Open-source Edition" of this PVR, but I've never seen it today at least. Damned...


The git repo for the open source userspace video decode support is located here.  There's no opensource 3D support though.

----------


## tista

> Hi Tista,
> 
> thanks for spending your time on this.
> 
> I just wanted to add two pieces of information.
> 
> - I installed 11.10 again and, without updating the kernel, installed EMGD 1.8. The behaviour was the same as with the kernel 3.0.0 on the previous installation, it doesn't go further than the splash screen: the progress bar freezes and nothing happens.
> 
> - Then I also tried with EMGD 1.10 (on a new 11.10 installation, I installed the EMGD 1.10) and I could boot and log in and, actually, use the desktop, the strange thing was that the resolution was not correct. I mean .. the resolution was set to be 1024x720 60Hz, which would be the correct value, but the lower part of the desktop was actually out of the screen ...
> ...


Wait blugeco!!

Good things, Good...
Yeah I could see what's happened on you, So "You are only one mile from paradise".... :Wink: 

At first, I supposed you would failed to load "patched" emgd-dkms so that you might fail to rearch for desktop sessions...

But it was wrong.

Basically, EMGD 1.8 series on our PPA, didn't implement so much types of hardware support. In opposite, GMA500 Team had done "tons of" tricks on EMGD 1.10 to be enabled much more hardware...
So 1.10 would succeed to recognize your machine properly, then it booted smoothly bound for desktop session, OK?

And need a bit more love for it.  :Wink: 

I've found this automatic configuration in /bin/emgd-xorg-conf:


```
nokia_3gnyu00 = ["Nokia Nokia Booklet 3G/NYU00", [
                                                  ["1280x720", "24"]
                                                  ]]   + default[2:]
```

I'm afraid that if your machine would have a different "MachineID", we usually call it "DMI". So if you have much time to check it out, Please let me see your output of this command:


```
dmesg | grep DMI
```

At least we only have above one as Nokia's DMI now...

If I could get your DMI as new one, ASAP I would update our package for 1.10. Yeah I promise.  :Wink: 

Cheers,
Tista

----------


## blugeco

Hey Tista,

that sounds like very good news  :Smile: 

I can execute the command you gave me tomorrow but, in the meantime, I checked the dmesg.log I sent you on Friday and found



```
[    0.000000] DMI present.
[    0.000000] DMI: Nokia Nokia Booklet 3G/NYU00, BIOS 2.00.T01 03/05/2010
```

I think I am one of the few who updated the bios on this netbook  :Very Happy: 

That's the info you were looking for, right?

Thanks,

blugeco

----------


## tista

> Hey Tista,
> 
> that sounds like very good news 
> 
> I can execute the command you gave me tomorrow but, in the meantime, I checked the dmesg.log I sent you on Friday and found
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Hi blugeco,

OMG... your DMI seems exactly same as ours...  :Sad: 
So I don't know why you had failed to correct resolution on startup...

Cheers,
Tista

----------


## blugeco

Hi Tista 

thanks anyway ...

one last question and then I'll stop bothering you  :Wink: 

I was looking on the HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo and have seen that on Maverick the EMGD drivers are supposed to be working very well ... what's your view on this?

I installed Maverick before with PSB drivers and I finally settled for Lucid as it felt a bit smoother ..

If you think Maverick is worth a shot, do you have any idea of where the 'emgd-maverick.sh' script is?

On the GMA Team page, I read it should be downloaded from Dropbox 




> Installation script for Lucid and Maverick:
> wget dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/gma500/emgd-lucid.sh && sh ./emgd-lucid.sh
> wget dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/gma500/emgd-maverick.sh && sh ./emgd-maverick.sh


but it is not available from that location anymore.


Thanks a lot,

blugeco

----------


## mikewhatever

Looks like those dropbox links were added before the packages for Maverick. At the moment, all the needed packages are there, so you could try the same instructions as for Natty.



```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/emgd
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install xorg-emgd emgd-dkms
sudo emgd-xorg-conf
```

Be aware though, Maverick only has a few weeks of support left till the end of April.

----------


## downil

Hey *niop*, any news about that iso of yours yet? It is very much anticipated!

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Hi psb_gfx lovers... 
> 
> Yow today I've tested the latest driver named *gma500_gfx.ko*!!
> So nice...
> 
> I could say we don't have to do trick for plymouth, vt.handoff anymore!  it smoothly works... amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you submit that patch to kernel.org ?

----------


## Anaesthisia

So, what is the outlook for Ubuntu 12.04?
Will there be a functional EMGD driver?

Has anyone tried out MeeGo on their GMA 500 hardware? Is it a useful Unix?

_A_

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> So, what is the outlook for Ubuntu 12.04?


The psb_gfx driver is looking good. You can try it in the 12.04 beta.

You need to restart X 




> Will there be a functional EMGD driver?


I have not used the closed source driver is a long time.

----------


## versvs

Hi,

it is just great that 12.04 beta2 finally delivers a reasonable driver for gma500. thanks everyone that made it possible (from coders to people reporting bugs and trying patches!).



I was able to install the new beta release on my laptop, using the alternate install (the desktop install was crashing at a certain step). But now everytime i boot up i get a black screen. Changing the grub settings (console=tty1) didnt help. Of course, I can do the "ctrl+alt+f1 > lightdm restart" everytime i boot up, but I wonder if there is a mode to override this bug. From what I think, given the real advance of the work, should be nuts compared with what have been achieved  :Very Happy: 


Any ideas?


thanks!

----------


## tista

> Did you submit that patch to kernel.org ?


@bodhi.zazen

No, I haven't.
Because this modification must be polished more as upstream changes, and Kristoffer already know this issue I wish...

In fact VAIO P user knows this machine is crazy (at least in Japan) so that acpi_register() function might be accepted as a module parameter. But as far as I know devs could solve this, but in previous, exactly Alan gave us "fullscreen scaling and dithering" on 2.6.39 kernel that we'd contacted to Kristoffer. In that time, I've made a first patch for it (EMGD didn't have this dithering routine yet, so seems ugly on EMGD obvously..).

Regards,
Tista

----------


## tista

> So, what is the outlook for Ubuntu 12.04?
> Will there be a functional EMGD driver?
> 
> Has anyone tried out MeeGo on their GMA 500 hardware? Is it a useful Unix?
> 
> _A_


@Anaesthisia

*A #1*
Almost seems well.
Or I want to ask you "Why do you wanna try Pangolin out?"  :Wink: 
Because everyone has own purpose to run Ubuntu on Poulsbo machines, right? But I don't know what you want for Pangolin and even which machine you have...

How should I answer to you?  :Sad: 

*A #2*
No.
Because current EMGD release (1.10) has ABI 10 as graphic driver. But Pangolin already got ABI 12 or higher, OK? You should wait for the new release of EMGD from Intel, NOT from us...  :Wink: 

*A #3*
I don't know.
In past, MeeGo IVI only had Poulsbo support natively. And now what? I don't know... Anyway MeeGo/Tizen would support mainly "Automotive" and "Embedded" revisions I think. Because there's only a few vendors to release Atom laptop/nettop in the future since everybody thinks "Oh Atom?! No thank you!! Yeah damned performance, right?"... Exactly a couple of months ago, I've made a discussion with a laptop engineer who wroks on XXXX, then he said "We would never release any Atom laptops in the future because lots of consumers thought Atom already died on laptop revision especially on performance"...  :Sad: 

Totally I agree with him.

Cheers,
Tista

----------


## blugeco

> Has anyone tried out MeeGo on their GMA 500 hardware? Is it a useful Unix?


I tried Meego on my Nokia Booklet.

There's an image specifically made for it (you can read about it  here) but it didn't work very well: the screen was flickering, it was not very stable.

I also tried latest 1.2 images (both the IVI and Netbook edition) but didn't even manage to get to install either of them.

I don't think it makes much sense to spend time on it. Meego's website hasn't been updated since the 23rd of June 2011. 
From what I gather all the Meego resources have been moved to a new project called Tizen, which still hasn't produced anything useful for the end user.

----------


## tista

All 3.3 kernel users...

I've contributed the new "gma500_gfx" as deb package for *drm-next* mainline kernel.  :Wink:  An attached tar-ball contains deb package for automatic install/build as dkms. This deb could install gma500_gfx on 3.3.0-996 generic kernel series which employed latest drm functions. 

*CAUTION!* - This gma500_gfx only could be improved by *drm-next* kernels (means 3.3.0-996 series), so you guys first should install that kernel via downloading from ubuntu kernel ppa before installing gma500_gfx...

And this package includes a patch below:
http://paste.ubuntu.com/915903/
A patch makes new module parameter to solve acpi_video_register on various machines to toggle it ON/OFF via this option on grub:


```
gma500_gfx.disable_acpi_video=1
```

if you guys could set it, then gma500_gfx would disable acpi_video_register(). it would be suitable for VAIO machines, in opposite, the other machines won't set it since those which needs acpi backlight controls...

Finally VAIO P would be OK with this grub option:


```
acpi_backlight=video gma500_gfx.disable_acpi_video=1
```

Have a nice day!!  :Smile: 
Tista

----------


## fanum

> So, what is the outlook for Ubuntu 12.04?
> Will there be a functional EMGD driver?
> 
> Has anyone tried out MeeGo on their GMA 500 hardware? Is it a useful Unix?
> 
> _A_





> I tried Meego on my Nokia Booklet.
> 
> There's an image specifically made for it (you can read about it  here) but it didn't work very well: the screen was flickering, it was not very stable.
> 
> I also tried latest 1.2 images (both the IVI and Netbook edition) but didn't even manage to get to install either of them.
> 
> I don't think it makes much sense to spend time on it. Meego's website hasn't been updated since the 23rd of June 2011. 
> From what I gather all the Meego resources have been moved to a new project called Tizen, which still hasn't produced anything useful for the end user.


To add to the discussion even though everyone already did a pretty good job of explaining it, the outlook is quite good for 12.04. I have been running it with the gma500_gfx drivers with almost no issues. Now Alan Cox (The rockstar at Intel that has saved our butts on multiple occasions) has stated that even 3d in the open-source drivers may be possible and not far away. 

The outlook for meego is not good, since it is a dead project. They officially gave up on it a few months after nokia backed out (it was a joint venture with Intel). Intel continued to work on it briefly, then gave up too. The official statement is that it is being switched the the "Tizen" project, but if you look at the details they give about Tizen, it is nothing like meego. May have the same backend, kernel etc, but it will be html5 based for the gui. Lots of work to be done, just to catch up to where they were with meego, So nothing very similar. It is probably a long way away from being useful, and also probably too little to late. 

I have never been considered an optimist, and I am no authority in this area, but I would consider EMGD dead. We may see another unimpressive release or two, but nothing too exciting. 

As far as Meego being good LINUX (different than Unix), it at one time had great potential and large backing. I have tried many of the releases, and was barely able to get them to even boot, let alone be usable. If nokia hadnt made an exclusive deal with the devil (Microsoft) then it could of been great.... could of been.

FANUM

----------


## neokod

Hello everybody !

Thanks to the time to help all of us  :Smile: 

I just moved to Precise Pangolin, with a AcerAspireOne (GMA 500 / Poulsbo).

I have added the Kernel 3.3.0-030300 from the kernel.ubuntu.com 

I have removed all poulsbo/psb & emgd drivers.

I have removed all extra parameters on the grub loading line.

I have installed the gma500 deb of you Tista (posted 3 hours ago)

I have put "Driver "gma500_gfx" inside the xorg.conf 

But... I still have a black screen.

Any help would be appreciate.

If you could post the xorg.conf please ?

Or may be I need to launch a special command (dpkg-reconfigure something....)

Thanks a lot !

EDIT: 
When I try : 
# modprobe gma500_gfx 
FATAL: Error inserting gma500_gfx (/lib/modules/3.3.0-030300-generic-pae/updates/dkms/gma500_gfx.ko):Unknown symbol in module, or unknowwn parameter

# dmseg
gma500_gfx: Unknown symbol drm_property_create_range (err 0)

----------


## thopiekar

While my netbook is broken now I can't test any packages now.
Thats why I leave that project now and concentrate on my study and code on my OBD diagnostics software now.

Hope you'll get that sh*t working some day  :Wink:

----------


## Anaesthisia

> @Anaesthisia
> 
> *A #1*
> Almost seems well.
> Or I want to ask you "Why do you wanna try Pangolin out?" 
> Because everyone has own purpose to run Ubuntu on Poulsbo machines, right? But I don't know what you want for Pangolin and even which machine you have...
> 
> How should I answer to you?


I have a Nokia Booklet 3G.




> *A #2*
> No.
> Because current EMGD release (1.10) has ABI 10 as graphic driver. But Pangolin already got ABI 12 or higher, OK? You should wait for the new release of EMGD from Intel, NOT from us...


Ah. Well, so either I stay with 11.10 or switch to the open source driver?
Could we expect reasonable performance from the open source driver when 12.04 launches?




> *A #3*
> I don't know.
> In past, MeeGo IVI only had Poulsbo support natively. And now what? I don't know... Anyway MeeGo/Tizen would support mainly "Automotive" and "Embedded" revisions I think. Because there's only a few vendors to release Atom laptop/nettop in the future since everybody thinks "Oh Atom?! No thank you!! Yeah damned performance, right?"... Exactly a couple of months ago, I've made a discussion with a laptop engineer who wroks on XXXX, then he said "We would never release any Atom laptops in the future because lots of consumers thought Atom already died on laptop revision especially on performance"... 
> 
> Totally I agree with him.


Well, I only got this netbook(used) since it has a higher resolution screen than most and also has better battery time. Too bad the software situation sucks...

_A_

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Ah. Well, so either I stay with 11.10 or switch to the open source driver?
> Could we expect reasonable performance from the open source driver when 12.04 launches?


IMO 11.10 was not the best release to use with the gma500.

The psb_gfx driver in 12.04 and beyond is IMO working well and the way of the future.

You really should take 12.04 for a test drive and see for yourself.

As has been pointed out to you in previous posts, sort of depends on what you expect to do with your gma500. You keep asking for advice, but you have not told us what you are intending to use your netbook for or what you expect out of the various drivers.

----------


## raymac46

Confirming the psb_gfx driver works fine for me in Xubuntu 12.04 on a Dell Inspiron Mini 12. You have to replace "quiet splash" with "console=tty1" in /etc/default/grub and then sudo update-grub - after you've installed the system.
I get good 2D performance and 1280X800 display.

----------


## tista

> Hello everybody !
> 
> Thanks to the time to help all of us 
> 
> I just moved to Precise Pangolin, with a AcerAspireOne (GMA 500 / Poulsbo).
> 
> I have added the Kernel 3.3.0-030300 from the kernel.ubuntu.com 
> 
> I have removed all poulsbo/psb & emgd drivers.
> ...


@neokod,

Hey, why didn't you read my previous post?  :Wink: 
*3.3.0-030300-generic-pae* is NOT improved any *drm-next*, OK?
Use this kernel:
http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa...03-22-precise/
I said that in previous post...

Regards,
Tista

----------


## neokod

(forget this post, sorry)

----------


## neokod

Tista: Thanks !!  
This works  :Very Happy:  

Could you post the good options to set in the xorg.conf please ?

Currently, when I move a window, it's reaaaaally slow (but at least, it's working !)

Again, a big thanks to you and all guys that working on this driver and everybody who take time to help others  :Smile:

----------


## tista

> Tista: Thanks !!  
> This works  
> 
> Could you post the good options to set in the xorg.conf please ?
> 
> Currently, when I move a window, it's reaaaaally slow (but at least, it's working !)
> 
> Again, a big thanks to you and all guys that working on this driver and everybody who take time to help others


@neokod,

I didn't have any xorg.conf for gma500_gfx now...  :Sad: 
So everything seems to be configured well automatically at least on my VAIO P.

If you've got a poor performance on 2D with gma500_gfx, maybe you might have some troubles to load it in kernel-space...

Regards,
Tista

----------


## neokod

> @neokod,
> 
> I didn't have any xorg.conf for gma500_gfx now... 
> So everything seems to be configured well automatically at least on my VAIO P.
> 
> If you've got a poor performance on 2D with gma500_gfx, maybe you might have some troubles to load it in kernel-space...
> 
> Regards,
> Tista


Argh  :Sad: 
Currently, when I am root, and I launch startx, this works (but with a slow move of windows).

And when I reboot, and leave ubuntu load GDM, there is a popup warning for "low-graphic" with multiples options (running one session with low-graphic, reconfigure, troubleshooting) but all of theses options go to a black screen.

So, the only solution I have is to run it from the command line.

May be I need to add something in the line of the bootloader of grub ?

Or may be it's a bad xorg.conf, I'm lost !

----------


## fanum

> Argh 
> Currently, when I am root, and I launch startx, this works (but with a slow move of windows).
> 
> And when I reboot, and leave ubuntu load GDM, there is a popup warning for "low-graphic" with multiples options (running one session with low-graphic, reconfigure, troubleshooting) but all of theses options go to a black screen.
> 
> So, the only solution I have is to run it from the command line.
> 
> May be I need to add something in the line of the bootloader of grub ?
> 
> Or may be it's a bad xorg.conf, I'm lost !


You no longer need xorg.conf. Have you tried just downloading the standard ubuntu 12.04 beta and using that? You do NOT need a special kernel or anything other than a simple workaround to get X to start by default. Those are for devs who are working on improving the already working gma500_gfx, so if you dont have it even booting, you should not be messing with them.

Boot the beta to the black screen switch to VT (Ctrl + Alt + F2), then switch back (Ctrl + alt + F7). 

If it works, then after you install use the grub parameters specified on the last few pages in multiple posts to make it boot straight to X permanently.

----------


## leorosa

Hello guys,

And how supposed to be an upgrade from OO with EMGD to PP with GFX? It should go flawlessly or should us remove first the EMGD driver?

Cheers

----------


## tista

> Hello guys,
> 
> And how supposed to be an upgrade from OO with EMGD to PP with GFX? It should go flawlessly or should us remove first the EMGD driver?
> 
> Cheers


Hi leorosa.

I won't recommend that dist-upgrade... 
The best thing is making an another partition for PP, and doing fresh install from latest precise image. And once you've done such dist-upgrade, 99.9999% you would fail.

And for a long time, I've seen lots of people tries "New Official Release" of Ubuntu in every time such releases happened, Then they usually ask here "Should I upgrade or not?"... 

In this release (Precise Pangolin), we could not be in time to release the new EMGD for it. Because it needs "downgraded" Xorg system which we're using in Oneiric (means ABI 10).  So I don't think now is the time to upgrade to PP until we could release that EMGD.

Someone said "Oh PP is great with psb_gfx!!".

OMG... I know they obviously didn't know so much on this driver and they could never support lots of noobs, isn't it?

And more important things. Someone might need HD Video Playback. psb_gfx could do that? No... Never... If not, we have to support them to show guide to move to EMGD. So who could  do that? Yeah GAM500 Team only.

People has different skills, different purposes, and different feelings in this mega-thread. So please don't read only one post but also a bit more previous pages...

Cheers,
Tista

----------


## neokod

> You no longer need xorg.conf. Have you tried just downloading the standard ubuntu 12.04 beta and using that? You do NOT need a special kernel or anything other than a simple workaround to get X to start by default. Those are for devs who are working on improving the already working gma500_gfx, so if you dont have it even booting, you should not be messing with them.
> 
> Boot the beta to the black screen switch to VT (Ctrl + Alt + F2), then switch back (Ctrl + alt + F7). 
> 
> If it works, then after you install use the grub parameters specified on the last few pages in multiple posts to make it boot straight to X permanently.


Thanks Fanum !

I have added console=tty1 in the grub boot line, and this seems to fix the problem.

I suppose there is no acceleration 3D possible with the GMA500_GFX of Alan Cox currently ? So, I suppose there is nothing to add like "DRI" or "Composites" option in the Xorg.conf to make it a little bit more sweet ?

Regards,

----------


## fanum

> Thanks Fanum !
> 
> I have added console=tty1 in the grub boot line, and this seems to fix the problem.
> 
> I suppose there is no acceleration 3D possible with the GMA500_GFX of Alan Cox currently ? So, I suppose there is nothing to add like "DRI" or "Composites" option in the Xorg.conf to make it a little bit more sweet ?
> 
> Regards,


Not yet. And probably not anytime soon.

----------


## leorosa

> IMO 11.10 was not the best release to use with the gma500.


Hi bodhi.zazen,

And, in your opinion, what version/release has the best performance? Not necessary 3D, but optimal performance for 2D and video playback. In other words, what has the best desktop experience?

Cheers

----------


## leorosa

> Hi leorosa.
> 
> I won't recommend that dist-upgrade... 
> The best thing is making an another partition for PP, and doing fresh install from latest precise image. And once you've done such dist-upgrade, 99.9999% you would fail.
> 
> And for a long time, I've seen lots of people tries "New Official Release" of Ubuntu in every time such releases happened, Then they usually ask here "Should I upgrade or not?"... 
> 
> In this release (Precise Pangolin), we could not be in time to release the new EMGD for it. Because it needs "downgraded" Xorg system which we're using in Oneiric (means ABI 10).  So I don't think now is the time to upgrade to PP until we could release that EMGD.
> 
> ...


Hi Tista,

Thank you for your quick and helpfull answer. This thread has been very usefull for me since karmic. I'll try PP in other partition  :Wink: 


Cheers

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Hi bodhi.zazen,
> 
> And, in your opinion, what version/release has the best performance? Not necessary 3D, but optimal performance for 2D and video playback. In other words, what has the best desktop experience?
> 
> Cheers


Each kernel release shows some improvement.

Ubuntu 12.04 give performance that is going to be quite acceptable for the majority of netbook users. 

tista pointed out a few short comings of the open source kernel a few posts back.

The open source drive will not do 3d or HD Video Playback.

Sort of depends on what you expect from the GMA500, I do not think of this as a high performance graphics card, and do not use it as such, so I personally feel the open source drive is more then adequate.

Ubuntu (unity) 12.04 does just fine.

----------


## hwertz

My setup is running pretty well.  On a Mini 12 (gma500, 1.33ghz Atom Z520) I am running Ubuntu 11.04, with gma500/emgd-1.8 overlay which does video via VA-API.  As they say on the site "You can update your system with unsupported packages from this untrusted PPA by adding ppa:gma500/emgd-1.8 to your system's Software Sources."
     I'm also running medibuntu (medibuntu.org has instructions on that.)  I have switched to the "Ubuntu Classic (2D)" desktop as opposed to Unity.

     Video playback is nice. I use mplayer with "vo vaapi" in ".mplayer/config", a video that was using 37% to play via software decode (about 25% mplayer and 12% Xorg or so), it uses about 10% now (mplayer 6-7% and Xorg 3-4%.)  One high bitrate HD MPEG4 I played, it *did* have tearing though -- not full-frame but in localized areas.  CPU use was about 35%.  OTA, HD MPEG2 seems to be around 30%, but I personally can't use vaapi with it... my RF environment is poor, my recordings almost always have the odd glitch or two... the gpu usually makes these look even nicer than mplayer does on it's own, but other times the GPU locks solid on the glitch.  If mplayer just plain won't play some file, I just fall back to using "-vo xv" on it, I had some old files that were like Radius Cinepak or something that needed that.  "-vo vaapi :Mad: v" is supposed to try vaapi, then fall back onto xv, but it doesn't.

     ffmpeg, vlc, and some other stuff are not in the PPA because they already support VA-API "out of the box".

     3D is still kind of.. well, secondlife doesn't crash but is too slow.

The recommened install for that is:

"sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/emgd-1.8
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install xorg-emgd emgd-dkms
sudo emgd-xorg-conf

reboot for the changes to take effect.
"

----------


## senuxis

Has any one tried EMGD 1.10 instructions from the wiki? I'm interested to know the improvements that it has over 1.8 and thus decide whether it's worth trying on my 11.10 installation.

----------


## prince_of_death

> Has any one tried EMGD 1.10 instructions from the wiki? I'm interested to know the improvements that it has over 1.8 and thus decide whether it's worth trying on my 11.10 installation.


i would like to know which is the better choice for 11.10 mostly for video playback, EMGD 1.8 or 1.10

----------


## leorosa

> Each kernel release shows some improvement.
> 
> Ubuntu 12.04 give performance that is going to be quite acceptable for the majority of netbook users. 
> 
> tista pointed out a few short comings of the open source kernel a few posts back.
> 
> The open source drive will not do 3d or HD Video Playback.
> 
> Sort of depends on what you expect from the GMA500, I do not think of this as a high performance graphics card, and do not use it as such, so I personally feel the open source drive is more then adequate.
> ...


Actually im quite satisfied with 12.04 and GFX. Thank you all for the tips!

Cheers

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Actually im quite satisfied with 12.04 and GFX. Thank you all for the tips!
> 
> Cheers


You are most welcome, glad it is working for you.

----------


## rafeuf

Hello,

Does anyone have a problem with blinking screen (like incorrect refrech rate on CRT screens) with PP b2 on Sony Vaio P?

It's very evident in only images with some colors (as sample, if I set gray backgroud of workspace).

I'm not tested 11.10 (with EMGD), but on W7 this problem not exist.
May be this is hardware problem?

----------


## tista

> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone have a problem with blinking screen (like incorrect refrech rate on CRT screens) with PP b2 on Sony Vaio P?
> 
> It's very evident in only images with some colors (as sample, if I set gray backgroud of workspace).
> 
> I'm not tested 11.10 (with EMGD), but on W7 this problem not exist.
> May be this is hardware problem?


Hi rafeuf,

Oh it seems a pity...

Unfortunately I didn't use Precise on my VAIO P bacause Precise seems to eat fuxxin' huge resources and damned huge number of processes were comming up on startup...  :Sad: 

(And kernel 3.2/3.3 has some critical disadvantages for "battery drain", additionally, Precise also had some bugs on "Power settings" especially it made those who loves laptops like us ugly mad.)

On kernel 3.3-drm-next and gma500_gfx on Oneiric had a similar issue.
All what I've seen is "Sudden blank screen". it seems to happen suddenly in 1 or 1.5 seconds, then it could be back to normal soon, and it's recorded in dmesg like this:


```
gma500 0000:00:02.0: Backlight lvds set brightness 7a12249e
```

This message means gma500_gfx wants to try to change brightness since someone makes the signal to call "change brightness", anyway I don't know who had called it... The mystery. I'm sure this blank screen didn't come from "Screen Saver" obviously.

But this issue would cause the kernel-space driver especially on acpi registrations, or I'm afraid that gma500_gfx crashes causing some types of GEM buffer overflows...

Anyway let us know the details of your issue a bit more.  :Wink: 

Cheers,
Tista

----------


## sonicbs

Hi, I tried to read as much as I can from this megathread, but I couldn't find a solution to my problem. Hope that it's not been answered before.

Background: Fresh install of 12.04 (completely updated) on a Fit-PC2 which has GMA500 graphics (link to full specs).
All's pretty much working as described in this post except for the screen resolution. My native monitor resolution is 1920X1080, but all I get is 1024x768.

Output running xrandr:

xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
Screen 0: minimum 1024 x 768, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
   1024x768        0.0*

Although I read that Ubuntu does not come with an xorg.conf file anymore, I also tried running sudo X :1 -configure, and here's the end of the output:

Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.
  Configuration failed.
When I look in the xorg.conf.new file created in my home directory, it seems that for some reason X thinks I have two screens. Don't know what to do with that. Ideas anyone? Thanks for your time.

----------


## mikewhatever

Not sure if it's relevant, but psb_gfx, in it's current state, doesn't support HDMI and large screens.

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...tem&px=MTAxOTU

----------


## niop

> Great news . I might put it on my server as a mirror once you've released it.



Well, thanks for the help  :Wink: 
Uploading files : 5 of 10  since 2 days

So maybe sooner than expected the links will be here and on the Facebook Page  :Popcorn:

----------


## downil

> First release (RC1), long awaiting Linux Mint 11.10 with Emgd 11.10, optimized kernel and customization ...
> 
> As requested, i'm proud to announce the availiability on 04-15-2012 ( or maybe sooner ... keep the Facebook link somewhere ...  )
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/LinuxMintEeepc
> 
> Remember : J-3
> 
> Good Day for all !



Great News!

----------


## king123321

thanks, what the name of the gma500 driver? is it emgd or poulsbo ?

----------


## Wupgup

Thanks for uploading  :Smile: . Once I've got all parts I'll upload it to my server. (I have to wait 3 days before I can download again as I've refreshed one of the pages: "You have reached the download-limit: 1000 Mb for last 3 days")

----------


## txutxifel

Thanks, Downloading...... :Cool:

----------


## niop

> thanks, what the name of the gma500 driver? is it emgd or poulsbo ?


The release is from the GMA500 Team, EMGD 1.10

----------


## king123321

ok, i realy need that cant you just upload it to Mediafire, Rapidshare or Torrent file cuz the website you uploaded suck you have to wait 3 days per 3 links..

----------


## mikewhatever

> The release is from the GMA500 Team, EMGD 1.10


What other team gma500 team members are involved? Can you ask them to confirm their participation. Are you on the team? How was it decided to go with Linux mint?

gma500 Team

----------


## lucazade

@Mike
The GMA500 team is not involved.. but the effort is btw appreciated.

----------


## mikewhatever

> @Mike
> The GMA500 team is not involved.. but the effort is btw appreciated.


Thanks Luca, the effort is indeed welcome, I just got a little suspicious, and, apparently, rightly so. Perhaps it was meant as "the EMGD driver is from the gma500 team PPA". Who knows.

----------


## tista

> Thanks Luca, the effort is indeed welcome, I just got a little suspicious, and, apparently, rightly so. Perhaps it was meant as "the EMGD driver is from the gma500 team PPA". Who knows.


Hi Mike.  :Wink: 

Yeah I've just also been surprised a bit...
And I'm sure he would be welcome to release such custom-iso by himself own, But I don't know who could maintain/contribute those drivers...  :Sad: 

Me?
Oh no... Because I don't know Mint. If I remembered well, Mint is the completely different distribution compared to Kubuntu, Lubuntu, and something like "Ubuntu-Spin"...

Well I think he'd better to announce that release on Mint forum instead...
Debians, Archers, Gentooists and all other distribution geeks are surely maintaining their own drivers by themselves even if the codebases were ported from Ubuntu, So he might have to do something like that...

Finally GMA500 Team, at lease Me is not involved it...

Regards,
Tista

----------


## hwertz

> Hi rafeuf,
> 
> Oh it seems a pity...
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't use Precise on my VAIO P bacause Precise seems to eat fuxxin' huge resources and damned huge number of processes were comming up on startup...


     I noticed this running 12.04 under VirtualBox.  What a CPU hog!!! Luckily, this seems to have been fixed recently -- some of the stuff (kerneloops daemon for instance) seemed to be looping, or burning CPU every x seconds, and now it's not.

     Also, I found (besides loathing unity in general) that gnome-session-fallback seemed much less resource hungry than unity.

----------


## Tinjaw

I have dusted off an old Dell Inspiron Mini 10 that was the biggest piece of computer junk I have ever bought. It was the most infuriating experience of my computing experience.

I am hoping to be able to at least use it as sort of a graphical dumb terminal. Looking for SSH client, source code editor, and HTML 5 browser.

The issue seems to be the GMA 500.

If I grab the current *X*ubuntu beta and install it, what in particular will I need to tweak out of the box to get decent 2D performance?

===UPDATE===

I installed and the system is up and running.

1) I have the 1366x768 screen and out-of-the-box I am only getting 1024x600.
2) Screen boots up wrong because I haven't yet figured how to implement Workaround is to remove the "vt.handoff=7" parameter. or setting console=tty1.


And based on this info, I am starting to think I need to use the PSB driver and use Natty (11.04) with a downgraded (2.6.35-x) kernel.

===UPDATE 2===

I've gotten the two tweaks working, so I know have a working login screen 30 seconds from pushing the power button. If I login right away, in another 60 seconds I have a usable terminal window.

However I have discovered an issue where the bottom portion of the screen gets a band across it. I think this happens after bringing the unit out of sleep mode, but I am not sure.

===UPDATE 3===

Rebooting does temporarily fix the bottom of the screen issue.

At this point, I think I will be satisfied for the time being if I can just get native 1366x768 resolution working. Anybody know how I can do that?

===UPDATE 4===

Doh! It looks like I was incorrect on my screens resolution. It has been a long time since I had this craptop computer running. I guess is didn't get the extra resolution screen and that I just have the 1024x600 (1024x576 native) screen. So this is going to be as good as it gets.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> How about asking the Ubuntu Mobile Team for help on this? Especially now we have a partial working Driver? It's about time Canonical stepped in and done some work on it, as they said there was going to be support for the GMA500 from the off?
> 
> Lucazade and the others have done a super job, and they deserve a pat on the back for their work.


What makes you think it is up to the Ubuntu / Canonical developers to work on the driver ?

You need to ask Intel to step up if you want support for the closed source driver and file a bug report with kernel.org for the open source driver.

----------


## mikewhatever

> I have dusted off an old Dell Inspiron Mini 10 that was the biggest piece of computer junk I have ever bought. It was the most infuriating experience of my computing experience.
> 
> ...


A Dell mini 10 works well here, both with 10.04/psb and the new 12.04/psb_gfx. The only problem I have with it is an occasional freeze. The Poulsbo Wiki has info on how to deal with half screen issue.

----------


## fanum

> I have dusted off an old Dell Inspiron Mini 10 that was the biggest piece of computer junk I have ever bought. It was the most infuriating experience of my computing experience.
> 
> I am hoping to be able to at least use it as sort of a graphical dumb terminal. Looking for SSH client, source code editor, and HTML 5 browser.
> 
> The issue seems to be the GMA 500.
> 
> If I grab the current *X*ubuntu beta and install it, what in particular will I need to tweak out of the box to get decent 2D performance?
> 
> ===UPDATE===
> ...



If all you need it decent 2d etc, do not waste your time with EMGD. Use the psb_gfx (now gma500_gfx) re-spin of 12.04 from lucazade. Works out of the box (more or less). 

Check back a few pages, or click on his info, he is hosting it still (i believe). If not I will upload a copy.

----------


## fanum

> What makes you think it is up to the Ubuntu / Canonical developers to work on the driver ?
> 
> You need to ask Intel to step up if you want support for the closed source driver and file a bug report with kernel.org for the open source driver.


Could not agree more. If you want to complain to anyone it would be Intel. Ubuntu/canonical is giving us this amazing operating system for free, lets only complain to the people responsible for using a chipset they refuse to support

----------


## Wupgup

I've finally downloaded the iso. I'm going to test it friday on my 1101ha  :Smile: .

For those who also want to download it, you can get it from my server over here

----------


## downil

> I've finally downloaded the iso. I'm going to test it friday on my 1101ha .
> 
> For those who also want to download it, you can get it from my server over here


Thank you, thank you, thank you.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> HI, I'm having a problem, I installed both debs but when I rebooted I have no video at all, I end up in a log in but in a terminal, another thing is the third file ".config.acer" I don't know what to do with it. any clues?


The "config.acer" is likely the kernel config file used to configure the kernel.

To be honest, there is no single acer, and, IMO, thus no single custom kernel that will work on all acers.

IMO you are better off learning to compile (and understand the options) yourself or, if that it too much work, just go with the defaults.

The GMA500 works well with both Ubuntu 12.04 and Fedora with the default kernel. You should start with the defaults and move on to other drivers only if the default does not work. And when moving on, know what you need from a custom kernel.

----------


## myso

Hi everybody,
 this is a pretty huge thread.  :Smile: 

My first question - is there any place that summarizes the most important HOWTOs from this thread, so that one doesn't have to read 500 forum pages? I've found only this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo and the tutorials didn't work very well for me.

My second question is about Common problems part on the pasted page.
I have a small board with Intel US15W chipset with GMA500 graphics core. I tried all the HOWTOs and in the case the links weren't broken I almost always ended with a black screen (no Ubuntu login) and couldn't reverse it by uninstalling stuff I installed. I tried all the distributions listed.

I've no idea what this means:
"X doesn't start (PSB)

Double check that the psb kernel module can be loaded into the running kernel by running modprobe psb. *If not, remove and re-install the psb module as mentioned under Installation CD with psp drivers.* "

It is very unclear - I don't know what I'm supposed to do. 
I want nothing more, just a graphic interface where moving windows around doesn't take a  minute and doesn't use 80-90% of CPU power.

Thanks

----------


## Wupgup

> Hi everybody,
>  this is a pretty huge thread. 
> 
> My first question - is there any place that summarizes the most important HOWTOs from this thread, so that one doesn't have to read 500 forum pages? I've found only this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo and the tutorials didn't work very well for me.
> 
> My second question is about Common problems part on the pasted page.
> I have a small board with Intel US15W chipset with GMA500 graphics core. I tried all the HOWTOs and in the case the links weren't broken I almost always ended with a black screen (no Ubuntu login) and couldn't reverse it by uninstalling stuff I installed. I tried all the distributions listed.
> 
> I've no idea what this means:
> ...


You could try the linux mint posted by niop. If I'm right he has a Asus eeepc 1101ha which also has a US15W board.
And your problems are familiar, I've been struggling with them as well.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Hi everybody,
>  this is a pretty huge thread. 
> 
> My first question - is there any place that summarizes the most important HOWTOs from this thread, so that one doesn't have to read 500 forum pages? I've found only this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo and the tutorials didn't work very well for me.


That is the summary page.




> My second question is about Common problems part on the pasted page.
> I have a small board with Intel US15W chipset with GMA500 graphics core. I tried all the HOWTOs and in the case the links weren't broken I almost always ended with a black screen (no Ubuntu login) and couldn't reverse it by uninstalling stuff I installed. I tried all the distributions listed.
> 
> I've no idea what this means:
> "X doesn't start (PSB)
> 
> Double check that the psb kernel module can be loaded into the running kernel by running modprobe psb. *If not, remove and re-install the psb module as mentioned under Installation CD with psp drivers.* "
> 
> It is very unclear - I don't know what I'm supposed to do. 
> ...


Well you are sort of asking about apples and oranges. The only common thing in this thread is the GMA500.

The bottom line, AFIK, boot 12.04 and take the open source driver for a spin. It works for most people.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> You could try the linux mint posted by niop. If I'm right he has a Asus eeepc 1101ha which also has a US15W board.
> And your problems are familiar, I've been struggling with them as well.


Careful, that iso is using the the EMGD driver. Most people do not need that driver (some do) and support for that driver is what the 5k posts on this thread are about.

IMO you should only use that driver if it fixes a specific problem or need not better served by the open source driver.

Unity 2d is quite snappy on the GMA500.




> Have not tested it, because i am done fighting with EMGD, and am quite happy with gma500_gfx, but if you need hosting other than some sketchy site that may try to unload viruses on users, I will volunteer some of my company bandwidth and host it there. Contact me directly if you are interested.


This post is spot on. People are sort of done with the EMGD driver, the open source driver is sufficient for most.

Some users may need the EMGD driver , and that is fine, but I would not start with the EMGD driver.

----------


## myso

> That is the summary page.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you are sort of asking about apples and oranges. The only common thing in this thread is the GMA500.
> 
> The bottom line, AFIK, boot 12.04 and take the open source driver for a spin. It works for most people.


Why do you think so?
I have GMA500. I tried (among other things) to install the PSB driver according to the summary page (that you have confirmed is the summary page). After the installation X windows didn't start. So I scrolled down to Common problems section, where my problem is addressed. However, this instruction is unclear to me: "*If not, remove and re-install the psb module as mentioned under Installation CD with psp drivers.* "

I don't know where to find the referenced instructions "_as mentioned under Installation CD with psp drivers_"
Therefore I can't move on with solving my problem (which is referenced as a common problem).

I need this to work for Ubuntu 10.10, not 12.04. My computer controls a robot the GUI is used only for debugging. I don't need video playback, I just need a desktop GUI that doesn't eat up all the CPU power when a moving a window around.

----------


## tista

> Careful, that iso is using the the EMGD driver. Most people do not need that driver (some do) and support for that driver is what the 5k posts on this thread are about.
> 
> IMO you should only use that driver if it fixes a specific problem or need not better served by the open source driver.
> 
> Unity 2d is quite snappy on the GMA500.
> 
> 
> 
> This post is spot on. People are sort of done with the EMGD driver, the open source driver is sufficient for most.
> ...


Hey, hey, hey...  :Sad: 

wait bodhi.
I really don't have any ideas why you'd strongly pushed psb_gfx too much. Most people? Don't you khink they usually are spending time with Web browsing, Videos, Audios, Chats,   games, and so?

I think we still need EMGD anyway even if it should be the proprietary driver. Or I wanna ask you "could you make any DRI2 user-space drivers working on psb_gfx?", "could you commit any patches to implement llvmpipe on precise codebases?"

I obviously know many, many people had been working on this thread, jbernardo, yves, maarten, lucazade and much more, to implement our drivers in many sides with various approaches, you know. And I suppose the PSB driver still could be the "evergreen" finest driver for us because those team members gave so much help!! Then I really want EMGD to be the same higher-ground like PSB, so I've been working on EMGD contributing. Could you imagine? I don't know how many people need this, but I gotta do even if I might be wrong... And also in same time, I've been showing the details of psb_gfx from Maverick and Natty by porting core codes from kernel git branch.

So finallly if you could, join our team and help us.  :Wink: 

Regards,
Tista

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Why do you think so?


Why do I think what ? That wiki page is the best, and only summary page I know of.




> I have GMA500. I tried (among other things) to install the PSB driver according to the summary page (that you have confirmed is the summary page). After the installation X windows didn't start. So I scrolled down to Common problems section, where my problem is addressed. However, this instruction is unclear to me: "*If not, remove and re-install the psb module as mentioned under Installation CD with psp drivers.* "
> 
> I don't know where to find the referenced instructions "_as mentioned under Installation CD with psp drivers_"
> Therefore I can't move on with solving my problem (which is referenced as a common problem).
> 
> I need this to work for Ubuntu 10.10, not 12.04. My computer controls a robot the GUI is used only for debugging. I don't need video playback, I just need a desktop GUI that doesn't eat up all the CPU power when a moving a window around.


I do not know anything about the drivers you are asking about nor do I know anyone who supports them.




> PSB driver *(outdated)
> 
>     Not supported anymore by its original developers (Tungsten Graphics)*


I personally have never used the closed source drivers (took them for a spin).

Ubuntu 10.10 is beyond end of life and no longer supported

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases

See also http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/...ds-face-gma500

There are many tips on this 5k or so long thread that are not specific to the GMA500. I do not know of any summary of those random tips, you would need to read through this thread.

I would remind you, it is a community maintained wiki, so feel free to help with the documentation  :Wink:

----------


## ferry_toth

> Hey, hey, hey... 
> 
> wait bodhi.
> I really don't have any ideas why you'd strongly pushed psb_gfx too much. Most people? Don't you khink they usually are spending time with Web browsing, Videos, Audios, Chats,   games, and so?
> 
> I think we still need EMGD anyway even if it should be the proprietary driver. Or I wanna ask you "could you make any DRI2 user-space drivers working on psb_gfx?", "could you commit any patches to implement llvmpipe on precise codebases?"
> 
> I obviously know many, many people had been working on this thread, jbernardo, yves, maarten, lucazade and much more, to implement our drivers in many sides with various approaches, you know. And I suppose the PSB driver still could be the "evergreen" finest driver for us because those team members gave so much help!! Then I really want EMGD to be the same higher-ground like PSB, so I've been working on EMGD contributing. Could you imagine? I don't know how many people need this, but I gotta do even if I might be wrong... And also in same time, I've been showing the details of psb_gfx from Maverick and Natty by porting core codes from kernel git branch.
> 
> ...


Tista you are absolutely right.

I want to turn my FitPC into a low power multimedia box.
It could at the same time be used as a server (file, ldap, imap etc) but the main function with let's say XBMC requires opengl and vaapi.

For this type of use currently EMGD is the way to go, however cumbersome. But it starts to work. albeit slow for 1080p video and I am sure we will get there.

But it would be nice if Intel would officially support Ubuntu now they dropped Meego and save you and the mentioned gurus above a heap of time.

Until then: thank you, thank you, thank you.

Ferry

----------


## PilotPaul

Personally I like the psb_gfx driver - it works well in Precise beta for almost all applications that I run (mainly email, browsing, some spreadsheets and wp).  However, as a MythTV user, as long as psb_gfx is unaccellerated then I will need to use a dual boot system - at present I run Natty with EMGD 1.8 as my second boot and use this if I wish to run MythTV Frontend to watch TV as I am cooking!  Not ideal but it works - I would rather just have all my apps available under the one boot - and for that to be the latest release if possible.

Oh well, I am hoping Mrs. PP will get me a shiny new Aspire S3 for my birthday in a couple of months time, so for me the GMA500 problems may well disappear...although I may well keep the old 751h going just for fun!

May we live in interesting times (ancient Chinese curse!)

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I really don't have any ideas why you'd strongly pushed psb_gfx too much. Most people? Don't you khink they usually are spending time with Web browsing, Videos, Audios, Chats,   games, and so?


From your post, you either have never tried the psb_gfx or are spreading FUD, probably both.

The psb_gfx driver does just fine with "Web browsing, Videos, Audios, Chats". Games are hit and miss with any video driver and I would never promote the GMA500, let alone my netbook, to anyone serious about gaming.




> I think we still need EMGD anyway even if it should be the proprietary driver. Or I wanna ask you "could you make any DRI2 user-space drivers working on psb_gfx?", "could you commit any patches to implement llvmpipe on precise codebases?"


You have to be kidding, right ? I do not know any open source project that accepts closed source patches. You can never do any of what you just listed with the EMGD (closed source) driver. This is pure FUD.




> I obviously know many, many people had been working on this thread, jbernardo, yves, maarten, lucazade and much more, to implement *our drivers* in many sides with various approaches, you know. And I suppose the PSB driver still could be the "evergreen" finest driver for us because those team members gave so much help!! Then I really want EMGD to be the same higher-ground like PSB, so I've been working on EMGD contributing. Could you imagine? I don't know how many people need this, but I gotta do even if I might be wrong... And also in same time, I've been showing the details of psb_gfx from Maverick and Natty by porting core codes from kernel git branch.
> 
> So finallly if you could, join our team and help us. 
> 
> Regards,
> Tista


your driver ? you wrote the EMGD ?

I think a better question is why all these people spend so much time reverse engineering a closed source driver ? Made sense a few years ago perhaps, but no longer.

IMO we should spend our time working on the open source driver(s).

As far as "joining the team" , I have always been on the team, but working on the open source side. A better question is when are you going to stop spreading FUD, take the psb_gfx driver for a spin, and start contributing to the open source community ?

The psb_gfx driver works for the most part out of the box in Ubuntu 12.04. It is open source. Don't you think most people should at least take it for a test drive before having instructing them to start to add ppa and install closed source drivers that might break with the next upgrade ? 

Is the EMGD even available for 12.04 which is due out in a few days? Seems like a poor plan to advocate for a driver that is not available  :Wink: 

/me looks https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd110

No EMGD driver for 12.04. Still advocating we use the EMGD for 12.04 ? Please explain how you can be such a strong advocate for a driver / solution that does not exist ?

----------


## tista

@bodhi

Ah OK.
Finally I've understood why you'd missed the point... ahahaha :Smile: 

Both EMGD and PSB has completely open-sourced kernel-space driver, and PSB has almost open-sourced user-space one except for 3D.

So I could understand all you wanna say...

Best Regards,
Tista

----------


## bodhi.zazen

My points are:

1. I do not care which driver you use, but ...

2. Please do not distort the opens source, psb_gfx, driver.

You use 3d, and 3d is important to you, and I understand that.

When comparing the drivers, please offer the advantages and disadvantages (each driver has them) and not your personal preferences.

It is getting old listening you bad talk the psb_gfx driver and you do not even have your facts right. Your claims that the psb_gfx driver does not work for "Web browsing, Videos, Audios, Chats" are untrue and inappropriate.

Example:

Advantages of psb_gfx

1. Works out of the box with minimal configuration.

EMGD does not do that.

2. Open source. This means you have support for the driver and can file bug reports with the open source community, all the way to kernel.org.

This is a significant advantage. After filing bug reports, I had my gma500 working on Fedora and Trisquil within 24 hours

https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug...iple&id=785053

There are open bug reports on LP as well

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ux/+bug/899244

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ub/+bug/914311

and Kernel.org  :Wink: 

You can NOT do that with the closed source EMGD. Your bug reports will be marked as invalid.  

2. Works on any distro using a 3.x (I would say 3.1 or higher).

EMGD driver is not available for most distros.


3. You do not require "special packages". With the EMGD you need not just the driver, but patches to many other packages.

This includes xorg. The EMGD, last I looked, requires xorg 1.9 . This means you need to use outdated packages or that the driver will not work at all with say Ubuntu 12.04.

The requires significant changes to the system, patched packages, and lots of effort to maintain.

The EMGD is falling further and further behind the fast pace of open source. used to be a month, then a full Ubuntu release cycle (6 months) , now what will it be for 11.10 ? 12.04 ? 8 months ? 12 ?

Why would I want to use outdated packages for which there is little to no support and no security (or other) patches ?

I do not have any such problems with the psb_gfx.

4. I also reject your claim that the EMGD is "open source". That is like claiming MS. Office is open source as it uses wine as an open source driver.

You can not run EMGD without the closed source driver (the open source kernel drivers are necessary but not sufficient).

5. Last you are talking about drivers that are in rapid development (llvmpipe). That driver is not fully ported to Ubuntu, and it has issues.

If you want to try it, try Fedora 17. If you want to run llvmpipe on Ubuntu, compile it form GIT.

Not to mention that you really would not use llvmpipe with EMGD anyways.

Rather than complaining about llvmpipe, why don't you try it ? And if you have a problem, file a bug report. Even better, submit code.

Honestly I do not know why you brought llvmpipe into the conversation.

llvmpipe on Fedora





llvmpipe has decent performance, although there is a hit. It is rapidly improving, by the week, you would have to try it  :Wink: 

6. PS - you do not "need" 3d graphics. XFCE, LXDE, etc run just fine on the netbook with the psb_gfx and most people I know are NOT looking to use the gma500 for 3d stuff.

Gentoo + psb_gfx + openbox uses 60 mb RAM and is quite snappy.

----------


## mattrope

> 4. I also reject your claim that the EMGD is "open source". That is like claiming MS. Office is open source as it uses wine as an open source driver.


The EMGD DRM driver (which is what Tista was referring to) is fully open source.  It is released under the MIT-X license, which is the same license used by the general Linux DRM code and most upstream Linux drivers.  This license allows you to make any modifications you like and re-use any of the EMGD DRM code in other projects, either open or closed.

I believe you are confusing "open source" with "upstream."  The big advantage of psb-gfx is not that it's open source, but rather that it is upstream (i.e., integrated as part of the kernel itself).  You don't have to download psb-gfx separately or rebuild/reinstall it each time you upgrade to a new kernel because it comes as part of each new kernel.

EMGD's userspace (X driver, video stack, and 3D stack) are the parts that are closed source, due to PowerVR licensing requirements.  In contrast, psb-gfx does not have a dedicated userspace driver or 3d/video stacks.  When running with psb-gfx, you wind up using the generic fbdev X driver and either swrast or llvmpipe 3d implementations.  As you mentioned, those work fine for a lot (possibly most?) users here.  But for people who find that hardware acceleration truly is necessary for their environment, closed source userspace is the only option.




> You can not run EMGD without the closed source driver (the open source kernel drivers are necessary but not sufficient).


Technically you _could_ run just the EMGD DRM driver and use generic fbdev/swrast in userspace if you really wanted to (you'd need to tweak the DRM config file to turn on framebuffer device support and a few other things), but there's really no reason to do so; psb-gfx would be a better choice in that case because it is actually designed for desktop-style usage rather than custom embedded usage.  EMGD is really designed exclusively for embedded usage models, so many of EMGD's features (such as complete independence from video firmware) are actually downsides for people just trying to run a standard Linux desktop on a netbook.


<sidenote>
This thread has become quite long, and the mix of discussion about two different drivers probably leads to some confusion for new users.  Would it make sense to split this into two separate threads, one focused on psb-gfx and one focused on EMGD in order to help keep the various tips/tricks/configurations separate?  Presumably the first post of each new thread would want to link to the other thread and provide a basic explanation of how the two drivers differ so that users can quickly decide which thread they need to be reading for their needs.
</sidenote>

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I believe you are confusing "open source" with "upstream."


Not at all, I am objecting to the "EMGD's userspace (X driver, video stack, and 3D stack) are the parts that are closed source"




> <sidenote>
> This thread has become quite long, and the mix of discussion about two different drivers probably leads to some confusion for new users.  Would it make sense to split this into two separate threads, one focused on psb-gfx and one focused on EMGD in order to help keep the various tips/tricks/configurations separate?  Presumably the first post of each new thread would want to link to the other thread and provide a basic explanation of how the two drivers differ so that users can quickly decide which thread they need to be reading for their needs.
> </sidenote>


The wiki page sort of serves that purpose.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo

Wiki is community maintained, so feel free to edit  :Wink: 

This thread is sort of a tribute to the long saga of support and has been in existence for so long now ...

If the gma 500 team wants to have separate threads for separate drivers, have them contact the staff with links to the various threads. We would then close this one and, in both the first and last post, include links to the new threads.

Interest in separating all the various conversations, tips, etc in this thread - that is up to the community to transcribe to the wiki.

----------


## tista

Good morning bodhi,




> My points are:
> 
> 1. I do not care which driver you use, but ...


I've been testing "All" drivers which were included even under git branch.  :Wink: 




> 2. Please do not distort the opens source, psb_gfx, driver.


I won't. 
I've been testing psb_gfx (now gma500_gfx) from Natty.
Means I've been walking with it from the initial release on git.




> You use 3d, and 3d is important to you, and I understand that.
> 
> When comparing the drivers, please offer the advantages and disadvantages (each driver has them) and not your personal preferences.


Yes, exactly I'm testing Wayland, and almost every types of desktop sessions (including both 2D and 3D).
However I didn't write Wiki perfectly, So I'm happy someone could edit it more...




> It is getting old listening you bad talk the psb_gfx driver and you do not even have your facts right. Your claims that the psb_gfx driver does not work for "Web browsing, Videos, Audios, Chats" are untrue and inappropriate.


Basically, gma500_gfx could work pretty well on classic desktop experiences, you know. Because something like "gnome-fallback" session won't need Mesa/DRI2 implementations.

And gma500_gfx is truly KMS accel-framebuffer driver.
Once it failed to detect the correct LVDS configuration, users would see wrong, distorted desktop visuals. if it came up, then we should file a bug report to LKML.
Because gma500_gfx have nothing to configure about it. It might be depended the type of machines. I hope it could configure automatically on all type of machine properly...

[side-effects]
Then if users are going to run gma500_gfx with "sDVO" (means external LCDs, or via HDMI, or on generic embedded Atom boards, umm.. something like that), still it would have some issues with automatic configurations for sDVO. So on business usage, or on presentations, I don't test such "cloned display" or "mirror display" carefully. At least Hot-Swap connection to external display didn't work properly.

On the other hand, although EMGD didn't accept for it perfectly, but it has the configuration file. So if it was configured well, users could improve such external/multi-display environments (like me).

Finally I can confirm that gma500_gfx would be the first choice.
And we should separate the discussions, one is focusing about gma500_gfx, and another is for others...  :Wink: 

(remained answers would be next... )

Regards,
Tista

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Good morning bodhi,
> 
> <clip>


Nice post  :Wink: 




> And we should separate the discussions, one is focusing about gma500_gfx, and another is for others...


I do not have strong feeling about what to do with this thread. It is over 5k posts over several years. I seriously doubt anyone reads through it start -> end.

My suggestion is to move the technical information to the wiki (most of which has been done).

This could then remain a discussion thread of all things gma500.

The benefit of leaving it is that everyone knows where to find it  :Wink: 

If you all want to break it up into driver specific threads, that also has some advantages.

I suggest the gma500 LP team discuss and decide how they want to manage it.

----------


## mikewhatever

> Why do you think so?
> I have GMA500. I tried (among other things) to install the PSB driver according to the summary page (that you have confirmed is the summary page). After the installation X windows didn't start. So I scrolled down to Common problems section, where my problem is addressed. However, this instruction is unclear to me: "*If not, remove and re-install the psb module as mentioned under Installation CD with psp drivers.* "
> 
> I don't know where to find the referenced instructions "_as mentioned under Installation CD with psp drivers_"
> Therefore I can't move on with solving my problem (which is referenced as a common problem).
> 
> I need this to work for Ubuntu 10.10, not 12.04. My computer controls a robot the GUI is used only for debugging. I don't need video playback, I just need a desktop GUI that doesn't eat up all the CPU power when a moving a window around.


Hi, and thanks for pointing out a problem with the Poulsbo wiki. It looks like the line you've stubmled upon meant simply reinstalling the driver with something like 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall psb-kernel-source'. Note, that you probably also need to remove Compiz with 'sudo apt-get remove compiz*'. If any of that works, post back, so that we can update the wiki.

...speaking of robots, is that a FitPC2 you've been trying to use? As far as I can remember, none of the people involved with hacking the psb driver had a FitPC, and, probably because of that, they are known not to work with any of the gma500 team's drivers. Please, correct if I am wrong here.

----------


## senuxis

When should we expect Ubuntu 12.04 support from the EMGD driver? I've got my Booklet 3G running a daily build of Lubuntu quite splendidly, however, I'm curious to see the kind of performance improvements that the EMGD driver would provide.

----------


## mikewhatever

> When should we expect Ubuntu 12.04 support from the EMGD driver? I've got my Booklet 3G running a daily build of Lubuntu quite splendidly, however, I'm curious to see the kind of performance improvements that the EMGD driver would provide.


So far, Intel hasn't provided EMGD support for any of the Ubuntu releases, which makes the answer to be 'likely never'. Perhaps the gma500 team (or someone else) can make EMGD work on 12.04, and perhaps not - depends on the effort it takes and the time they have.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

FWIW - The linux-libre 3.3 kernel works flawlessly on my GMA500 using Trisquel 5.5 + kde desktop.

By flawless I mean:

1. Boot splash is properly displayed.

2. No need to restart X or use any sort of work around (console=tty1).

3. Mouse no longer disappears.

*NO 3d !!!*

There is a repository here

http://jxself.org/linux-libre/

After adding the repository and importing the key,



```
sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.3.2-gnu-686
```

This kernel should work on ubuntu 11.10 (Trisquel is based on 11.10) and 12.04.

----------


## senuxis

What I meant was: when could we expect instructions for 12.04 installation to appear on the wiki. Sometime close to the release of 12.04?

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> What I meant was: when could we expect instructions for 12.04 installation to appear on the wiki. Sometime close to the release of 12.04?


Well, seeing as the driver is not working yet for 12.04 , probably no one is gong to add it.

It is a community wiki, feel free to add in the information for 12.04 (N/A), the red boxes. Probably better for you to go ahead an update the wiki then ask someone on the forums, at the end of a 5K + long thread.

----------


## mikewhatever

> What I meant was: when could we expect instructions for 12.04 installation to appear on the wiki. Sometime close to the release of 12.04?


They are already there.




> 12.04
> 
> A functioning psb_gfx driver is included and works almost "out of the box" with Precise Beta2 version. When booting from USB, you'll either get a black screen, or some pretty horrible distortion.
> 
>     Switch to a console - Ctrl-Alt-F1
>     Restart X with 'sudo service lightdm restart' 
> 
> That should bring you back to a functional graphical desktop, so that you can proceed testing or installing.
> 
> ...


Of cause, those instructions have nothing to do with EMGD.

----------


## Anaesthisia

The Wiki has stated now for some time that EMGD 1.10 is in testing.
Has this testing been somewhat successful, or a total failure?

Has anyone been able to connect the Nokia Booklet 3G to WiFi from the command line? I seem to be able to scan for SSIDs, but I don't seem to get connected and get an IP.

_A_

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> The Wiki has stated now for some time that EMGD 1.10 is in testing.
> Has this testing been somewhat successful, or a total failure?


Mixed results, scroll up in this thread for details.




> Has anyone been able to connect the Nokia Booklet 3G to WiFi from the command line? I seem to be able to scan for SSIDs, but I don't seem to get connected and get an IP.
> 
> _A_


That sort of question is off topic in a 5,000 K long thread on the gma500 video card. Start a thread in networking or general help.

----------


## leorosa

Hello guys,

Any tip for brightness control to work on 12.04? That's my only complaint so far  :Smile: 


Cheers

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Hello guys,
> 
> Any tip for brightness control to work on 12.04? That's my only complaint so far 
> 
> 
> Cheers


That is not an issue with the gma500, it is an issue with your bios.

Depends on what bios you are using, you can either script it (I posed a script to do this several pages back) or try adding a few boot options to your bios grub.

I use "acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor" , google your hardware or start a separate thread.

----------


## hwertz

So if anyone's running Natty, I got a emgd-1.10 running on my Mini 12.  Here's what I did...

     I used PPA "ppa:gma500/emgd-1.8" to get the downgraded Xorg and such, and then "ppa:jools/emgd-xorg1.9" provides an upgrade to emgd-1.10 for Natty (which is not supported by the standard emgd-1.10 PPA).

     I needed one patch -- in /usr/src/emgd-1.10.2209/emgd/drm/emgd_drv.c I replaced all instances of "2,6,38" with "2,6,39". I don't know if the emgd source is wrong or the Ubuntu source is modified, but emgd tries to pass 2 parameters to several calls that in Ubuntu's 2.6.38 only take one.  I ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure emgd-dkms" afterwards (since the kernel module didn't build the first time around.)

     After this, hey!  Blank screen!   Per this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/emgd/+bug/954244   , besides getting a black screen, Xorg was showing 1366x768 just like they were.  Since they were running different.. well, everything.. I don't think my trouble is 11.04-specific.  I suspect the panel detection code in 1.10 is not working properly for whatever reason, in my case other panel parameters besides depth were mis-set.  Since EMGD is an embedded driver, it's also possible panel detection is turned off on the assumption everything will be hand-tuned.

     I ended up with a working screen. It was convoluted though. I downloaded EMGD from Intel, unzipped it, ran the exe in wine (since they zip a windows executable for some dumb reason.) I went into the extracted directory, in plugins/Pre_Packaged.Drivers_1.10.0/Linux/. I did a "tar -zxvf IEMGD_HEAD_Linux.tgz". I went into IEMGD_HEAD_Linux/Utilities. I untar'ed CED-Lite.tgz. If you load CED-Lite/index.html there's a nice web page-based thing that'll make an xorg.conf for you. See the bug report for CED-Lite, ubuntuforums is more restrictive and wouldn't accept it as an attachment.  It seems like overkill to download a 90MB package, unzip, run through wine, unzip, then unzip again, to pull out 1MB of web pages and stuff.

     Since I had a mini 12, I had to specify 1280x800 (to get the resolution right), I *also* had to specify 18-bit single-channel panel or I had a blank screen. (24-bit single channel looked all psychedlic, and choosing a dual-channel mode kept the screen black.) This writes "xorg.txt" in your home directory. I moved it into /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-emgd.conf and restarted. Close but not quite right. I went into System->Administration->Monitors and selected 1280x800, it had picked 1280x1024 for some reason. It remembered the setting and now everything is cool.  :Guitar: 

     Is it better than just running emgd-1.8?  I don't know, I just got it running last night.

----------


## blugeco

> Hi blugeco,
> 
> OMG... your DMI seems exactly same as ours... 
> So I don't know why you had failed to correct resolution on startup...
> 
> Cheers,
> Tista


Hi Tista,

I think the previous post might solve my problem as well.

hwertz talks about Natty ... but could it be that my resolution issue on Oneric might be fixed in the same way?

I'll try in the next few days and report on it.

Cheers,

blugeco

----------


## lucazade

Hi all!

If anyone wants to try out gnome-shell or cinnamon in Ubuntu 12.04 with gma500_gfx driver I've patched gnome-session package to allow llvmpipe to be used as default 
renderer.

I've posted in U+1 some details...
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1965649

see you  :Smile:

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Hi all!
> 
> If anyone wants to try out gnome-shell or cinnamon in Ubuntu 12.04 with gma500_gfx driver I've patched gnome-session package to allow llvmpipe to be used as default 
> renderer.
> 
> I've posted in U+1 some details...
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1965649
> 
> see you


Nice post. How is the gma500_gfx working for you (not tried the final release yet).

Is the difference from fedora versioning ?

Also, consider adding a link or information to the wiki, it is likely to get lost in this thread, and we will be closing ubuntu+1 forum soon enough.

----------


## PendragonUK

Hi guys, I have clean installed 12.04 Beta2 and have it up to date. I'm following the instructions from HERE

One small problem I'm not sure how to do the following:




> *After installation* 
> Add 'console=tty1' to the Grub options.


As it stands right now I have to do the following at every boot.




> *12.04*
> 
>  A  functioning psb_gfx driver is included and works almost "out of the  box" with Precise Beta2 version. When booting from USB, you'll either  get a black screen, or some pretty horrible distortion. 
> 
> Switch to a console - Ctrl-Alt-F1Restart X with 'sudo service lightdm restart' 
> That should bring you back to a functional graphical desktop, so that you can proceed testing or installing.


Can someone please take me through the Grub options in baby steps so I can add this line. Thanks...

----------


## pjman

> Can someone please take me through the Grub options in baby steps so I can add this line. Thanks...



To add console=tty1 to grub you'll need to edit the grub file and then update grub.



```
gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
```


Add console=tty1 this line after splash like this:



```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash console=tty1"
```

And then update grub



```
sudo update-grub
```

Reboot

See here for more info on grub.

I have this set on my Dell Mini 10 but I still have to do the console switch trick. Although, I don't have to restart X. I just switch to Ctrl+Alt+F1 and then back to Ctrl+Alt+F7 and I get the login screen. 

Anyone know hot to fix this on the Dell Mini 10?

----------


## lucazade

> Nice post. How is the gma500_gfx working for you (not tried the final release yet).
> 
> Is the difference from fedora versioning ?
> 
> Also, consider adding a link or information to the wiki, it is likely to get lost in this thread, and we will be closing ubuntu+1 forum soon enough.


Hi Bodhi
Is working well, enough snappy to be usable. In fedora seems a bit faster, probably because of the updated gma500_gfx module present in 3.3 kernel.

I'll add some notes in the wiki about llvmpipe  :Wink:

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Hi Bodhi
> Is working well, enough snappy to be usable. In fedora seems a bit faster, probably because of the updated gma500_gfx module present in 3.3 kernel.
> 
> I'll add some notes in the wiki about llvmpipe


Great, I played with llvmpipe a bit in Ubuntu, was not the best of experiences to suggest to a new user.

llvmpipe has been in more rapid development (faster changes, improvements) then gma500_gfx (at least in the last few weeks on Fedora).

If you have problems with ubuntu,let me know, perhaps we can ask the fedora dev for advice.

----------


## jr3us

I tried the 12.04 ubuntu desktop release iso on my acer ao751h, and letting it boot normal, the graphic display comes up filling half the screen.

The solution for this problem is still to switch to tty1, and do a service restart on lightdm.

Once the desktop came up, everything else looks good. wireless works, volume control works. brightness adjust buttons work however brightness doesn't appear to change.

Havent tried sleep or hibernate yet as it isn't installed yet.

Regards!

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I tried the 12.04 ubuntu desktop release iso on my acer ao751h, and letting it boot normal, the graphic display comes up filling half the screen.
> 
> The solution for this problem is still to switch to tty1, and do a service restart on lightdm.
> 
> Once the desktop came up, everything else looks good. wireless works, volume control works. brightness adjust buttons work however brightness doesn't appear to change.
> 
> Havent tried sleep or hibernate yet as it isn't installed yet.
> 
> Regards!


See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...Poulsbo#A12.04

----------


## jr3us

> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...Poulsbo#A12.04


Agreed! I was just updating that the 12.04 released today has the same behavior as the beta 2. I was hoping the fix would make it into 'production'.

I did also see the behavior where even when the fix was installed in grub as outlined, that as mentioned earlier in this thread that some still need to switch to tty1, and then back to tty7.

regards!

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Agreed! I was just updating that the 12.04 released today has the same behavior as the beta 2. I was hoping the fix would make it into 'production'.
> 
> I did also see the behavior where even when the fix was installed in grub as outlined, that as mentioned earlier in this thread that some still need to switch to tty1, and then back to tty7.
> 
> regards!


Feel free to update the wiki page, it is community maintained  :Wink:

----------


## jr3us

> Feel free to update the wiki page, it is community maintained


Done!

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Done!


Thank you

----------


## Crucias

I have the HP Slate 500 and it unfortunately has the GMA500

Now it worked find on the LiveCD, but when I reboot it has the black screen. Adding "console=tty1" does not fix the issue. I have not altered drivers from the default ones. Cnt-Alt-T plus the lightdm command works to fix it, but this is a slate, I don't have these buttons readily available. It does say Driver "unknown" in the "Details" menu

Any suggestions?

----------


## fegue

Hello there,

Well, I have 2 problems with Xubuntu 12.04 on my Vaio VPCX11S1E:

1) When I add console=tty1 I cannot login with my account anymore. It always recycles me back to the login screen. Creating a new user works and logging in with guest works as well. But then I dont have the admin rights.

2) The GMA500 works almost out-of-the-box, BUT the display flickers really bad. I had this with Bodhi Linux 1.4 and now with Xubunt 12.04. In addition, little black stripes are moving across the dislpay. I looks like the blue frame on http://www.xubuntu.org.
I am wondering if it could be the refreshrate. In Settings>Display it says refresh rate: 0.0 Hz.
I did not have this problem with JoliCloud. The screen looked perfect.

Does anyone has an idea?


EDIT:
The logging in Problem is solved. It seemed to be an issue in beta 2 and after updating to the finale release <it works fine. But there is still the blackscreen.

Editing the grub commandline to console=tty1 does not avoid the blackscree.
Switching back to tty7, looking like

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash console=tty7"

does not avoid the blackscreen either.

What can I do?

----------


## antonsky

does anyone how to install emgd on 12.04 ? 
i did believe i would be able to install it from launchpad, but i just misread the wiki.

----------


## maddentim

Well, I installed precise on my dell mini 12. It went ok overall. I had to switch to tty1 on restart lightdm. I put console=tty1 in my grub as directed, but I also have to switch to tty1 and back to tty7 to get the display right. if not, I get the screen only in the top half of the display. Also, the wireless didn't work. Reinstalling the broadcom sta driver fixed it. Suspend seems to work, but on resume the display is garbled  :Sad:  I switched to tty1 and tried restarting lightdm, but not dice.

----------


## PilotPaul

Brief Instructions for Precise on Acer Aspire One 751h...

1. Boot live USB session from USB stick (32-bit version)

2. Once booted and a half distorted screen is obtained, switch to console 1 (ctrl-alt-f1) and restart lightdm (sudo service lightdm restart)

3. Install as normal

4. At the end of the installation, reboot into recovery mode, enable write access to the file system (pick the fsck option) and select root access

5. edit with nano or vi (personal preference) /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and blacklist acer_wmi

6. edit /etc/grub.d/10_linux and find the line containing "if "$word" == splash.  Edit the next line to read:

   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="$GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DE  FAULT"

7. edit /etc/default/grub and modify the default options as follows:

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_backlight=vendor console=tty1"

8. To enable suspend type "mv /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video /usr/lib/pm-utils"

9. Run update-grub

10. Reboot and enjoy!

This should leave you with a working system with great 2d performance, brightness control and suspend. The only drawback I can find is the lack of 3d or Xv acceleration which means full motion video is not possible (I need it for MythTV as I use this system as a frontend) - for that you will need to use EMGD and I suggest that this is best installed as version 1.8 under Natty (instructions on wiki) - Oneiric is a non-starter as kernels from 3.0 until 3.2 wont support suspend (in my view vital on a netbook).

If anyone has any different/better experiences please post.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

When you boot from the live USB ...

Edit the command line , add "console=tty1 acer_wmi.blacklist=yes acpi_backlight=vendor"

Well, you can skip "acer_wmi.blacklist=yes acpi_backlight=vendor" if you wish.

But if you add "console=tty1" to the boot options you do not then need to restart lightdm.

Otherwise nice write up, perhaps add it to the wiki

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne/AO751h

----------


## PilotPaul

> When you boot from the live USB ...
> 
> Edit the command line , add "console=tty1 acer_wmi.blacklist=yes acpi_backlight=vendor"
> 
> Well, you can skip "acer_wmi.blacklist=yes acpi_backlight=vendor" if you wish.
> 
> But if you add "console=tty1" to the boot options you do not then need to restart lightdm.
> 
> Otherwise nice write up, perhaps add it to the wiki
> ...


Sure you can do it that way too...

I think overall the 751h works pretty well now...but longer term I suspect its a dead duck. Mine is almost 3 years old now and I will almost certainly replace it this summer.  I suspect that Precise will be the last Ubuntu release I try and run on it.  Shame really as I think Poulsbo is a superbly capable chipset that enables a very low powered platform to deliver extremely high graphics performance for the price as long as the appropriate drivers are available.

Still I have enjoyed this little system - I travel a lot so the compactness is a real advantage to me. I will miss it, and have thoroughly enjoyed helping to get it working under Ubuntu.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Sure you can do it that way too...
> 
> I think overall the 751h works pretty well now...but longer term I suspect its a dead duck. Mine is almost 3 years old now and I will almost certainly replace it this summer.


Well, support (psb_gfx) should continue, but yea the netbook is now long in the tooth.

Next time I purchase I am going with a netbook with linux pre-installed.

The number of GMA500 users is going down almost daily.

My 751h refused to boot past the BIOS screen for a while a few days ago. If it breaks I will not be repairing it.

I agree, the graphics card has potential, too bad intel did not push for better linux support.

----------


## Crucias

Is installing EMGD recommended over sticking with the default Precise driver? (To avoid the black screen thing as the tty1 thing doesn't work)

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Is installing EMGD recommended over sticking with the default Precise driver? (To avoid the black screen thing as the tty1 thing doesn't work)


As far as I know, the EMGD driver is not an option in 12.04 and is in testing in 11.10.

As of the 12.04 release, support for the EMGD driver is a full Ubuntu release cycle behind.

A better question, what makes you think you need the EMGD driver ?

----------


## Crucias

> As far as I know, the EMGD driver is not an option in 12.04 and is in testing in 11.10.
> 
> As of the 12.04 release, support for the EMGD driver is a full Ubuntu release cycle behind.
> 
> A better question, what makes you think you need the EMGD driver ?


When I boot the Slate I get a purple screen, then a black screen and the login screen sound. This basically makes the device useless to me as it needs the onscreen keyboard to function. If I plugin a USB keyboard I can do the Alt+F1 -> restart lightdm thing, however this is only an option at home.

Once I am logged in, everything works wonderfully. Aside from the WiFi, 12.04 has WiFi bugs, but they'll patch that out.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> When I boot the Slate I get a purple screen, then a black screen and the login screen sound. This basically makes the device useless to me as it needs the onscreen keyboard to function. If I plugin a USB keyboard I can do the Alt+F1 -> restart lightdm thing, however this is only an option at home.
> 
> Once I am logged in, everything works wonderfully. Aside from the WiFi, 12.04 has WiFi bugs, but they'll patch that out.


EMGD is not needed to solve that problem.

Install Ubuntu 12.04 and add in the grub modifications as outlined on the wiki.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...Poulsbo#A12.04

If you have some need for EMGD, personally I would advise Ubuntu 11.04.

----------


## Crucias

> EMGD is not needed to solve that problem.
> 
> Install Ubuntu 12.04 and add in the grub modifications as outlined on the wiki.
> 
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...Poulsbo#A12.04


I tried that, it doesn't work. I still get a black screen. Weird thing is it worked perfectly in the LiveCD

I can boot into recovery, pick failsafeX (which returns an error - no screens) then pick normal (when we return to that menu) and it works, but usually with some distortion. I have to login and logout to completely fix it using this method

OK update, what is really really weird is if I boot to recovery I cannot use the menu with my hardware keys. So I kill and restart the device then boot normally and it works. It seems it just wants to mess with my head

----------


## bodhi.zazen

Well, the psb_gfs driver is in development and you are more likely to get a bug fix with the psb_gfx then you are to get the EMGD driver working on 12.04.

I suggest you file a bug report on launchpad.

----------


## Crucias

> I suggest you file a bug report on launchpad.


I have done as suggested

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I have done as suggested


Thank you, would you post a link here as well, we will try to help.

----------


## TakeLifeEasy

I have a dell Mini 1010 and I have excatly the same issues as described below.  The swapping of TTY1 is a pain.  Installed Gnome Shell but it just goes logs into the old version of Gnome.  Apart from that, all seem to work so far but will report back with any issues.




> Well, I installed precise on my dell mini 12. It went ok overall. I had to switch to tty1 on restart lightdm. I put console=tty1 in my grub as directed, but I also have to switch to tty1 and back to tty7 to get the display right. if not, I get the screen only in the top half of the display. Also, the wireless didn't work. Reinstalling the broadcom sta driver fixed it. Suspend seems to work, but on resume the display is garbled  I switched to tty1 and tried restarting lightdm, but not dice.


*Update 12:40 GMT:*  Well I tried the PPA from lucazade and thanks to lucazade I now have Gnome Shell installed on my Dell 1010 Mini.......I never thought I would see the day this would happen so a BIG THANK YOU to lucazade.  Comments so far is it is noticeable slower under Gnome Shell, with typeing text quicker than it is displayed on the screen.  Display jumps when loading applications.
I will follow the progress of this very closely.
lucazade, if there is any testing I can do for you, please let me know.  I am no developer but can follow instructions if you need someone as a tester!

Many thanks

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I have a dell Mini 1010 and I have excatly the same issues as described below.  The swapping of TTY1 is a pain.  Installed Gnome Shell but it just goes logs into the old version of Gnome.  Apart from that, all seem to work so far but will report back with any issues.
> 
> 
> 
> *Update 12:40 GMT:*  Well I tried the PPA from lucazade and thanks to lucazade I now have Gnome Shell installed on my Dell 1010 Mini.......I never thought I would see the day this would happen so a BIG THANK YOU to lucazade.  Comments so far is it is noticeable slower under Gnome Shell, with typeing text quicker than it is displayed on the screen.  Display jumps when loading applications.
> I will follow the progress of this very closely.
> lucazade, if there is any testing I can do for you, please let me know.  I am no developer but can follow instructions if you need someone as a tester!
> 
> Many thanks


llvmpipe is in rapid development and if you want to run gnome-shell I highly suggest Fedora 17.

If you want to stay with Ubuntu, I would use unity until llvmpipe is fully ported.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

One cause of failure in 12.04 

If you are using the EMGD and upgrade, the psb_gfx seems to fail.

I would advise either purging the emgd and removing the ppa prior to upgrading or performing a fresh install of 12.04.

Either way, take the 12.04 desktop iso for a test drive first.

----------


## Paul Sinnett

After upgrade to 12.04 on my Fit-PC2 I get a black screen on start up. I tried Ctrl-Alt F1 and 

```
sudo service lightdm restart
```

, but all that happens is that the screen goes bright yellow. This is also true for the console, so the console text is then white on bright yellow and almost impossible to see.

I did experiment with the other drivers on 11.04 and 11.10 but reverted back to vesa. Now, with the upgrade, I get nothing at all.

I guess I must have some driver or config option lying around somewhere in my system from previous experiments. Is there any way I can find out what's causing the blockage?

----------


## niop

After reading some of the latest posts i must say one thing :

Ubuntu Oneiric ( 11.10 ) with Emgd is possible and very fast with some conditions :

1- Using Lxde or Xfce 
2- Have a kernel compiled for Netbooks and also for your Material (Acer/Asus/Toshiba/etc... )
3 - Use mplayer to view videos ( SD / HD720p / 1080p )
4 - Use Firefox + Flashvideoreplacer + mplayer do view Flash Videos from Youtube,etc... works well in 720p full screen 

I've done a special Remix few pages ago, with all this stuff and people seems happy with it  :Guitar: 

Kernel is for Asus EeePC but i will post on demand compiled kernel for ACER / SONY / ... in my forum

Forum : http://eminteepc.freeforums.org

Feel free to take a look  :Wink: 

Niop

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> After upgrade to 12.04 on my Fit-PC2 I get a black screen on start up.



See my post right above yours.

Try the 12.04 desktop CD.

----------


## Bender2k14

Since GMA 500 doesn't work with Unity (3D), how to I make it so that Unity 2D is the default interface when logging in?

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Since GMA 500 doesn't work with Unity (3D), how to I make it so that Unity 2D is the default interface when logging in?


the gma500 defaults to 2d.

----------


## Bender2k14

> the gma500 defaults to 2d.


Oh, I thought that the half screen problem was caused by Unity (3D).  I just tested restarting and everything is working correctly.

In case this can help anyone, I documented the steps I took to install Ubuntu 12.04 on a Dell Mini 10.  I think most of the steps are either given in or linked from this thread, at least in some form.

This is a great thread.  Keep it going!

----------


## bodhi.zazen

This blog will hit the planet shortly, but this is how I boot my gma500 with Ubuntu 12.04

http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/ubu...-boot-options/

----------


## senuxis

Could someone tell me how I could go about creating a modified Xubuntu 11.10 live cd preconfigured with the EMGD 1.8/10? I'm aware that an Ubuntu 11.10 version was posted here a few months ago by Lucazade, therefore, I'm hoping that he/she'll be able to help.

----------


## TakeLifeEasy

Just a quick update to my post (please see below) getting 12.04 working on a Dell 1010 Mini.  I adding this line to GRUB and it has now fixed the problem not bottom straight into the desktop.  MANY thanks to bodhi.zazen  :Smile: 

Looking forward to when llvmpipe is migrated across.  Is there a site that I can follow the progress on this?

Lastly, many thanks to all those involved in getting this working.  Seriously, it really is appreciated and without people like you, we all would be screwed.

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet console=tty1 mem=1024mb"







> Well, I installed precise on my dell mini 12. It went ok overall. I had to switch to tty1 on restart lightdm. I put console=tty1 in my grub as directed, but I also have to switch to tty1 and back to tty7 to get the display right. if not, I get the screen only in the top half of the display. Also, the wireless didn't work. Reinstalling the broadcom sta driver fixed it. Suspend seems to work, but on resume the display is garbled I switched to tty1 and tried restarting lightdm, but not dice.
> Update 12:40 GMT: Well I tried the PPA from lucazade and thanks to lucazade I now have Gnome Shell installed on my Dell 1010 Mini.......I never thought I would see the day this would happen so a BIG THANK YOU to lucazade. Comments so far is it is noticeable slower under Gnome Shell, with typeing text quicker than it is displayed on the screen. Display jumps when loading applications.
> I will follow the progress of this very closely.
> lucazade, if there is any testing I can do for you, please let me know. I am no developer but can follow instructions if you need someone as a tester!

----------


## TakeLifeEasy

A question from a non developer.  What is involved in getting this  video driver to work flawlessly under Linux so it can run videos with hardware acceleration. For example, if we employed a developer full time to work on this, could we achieve it or is it that because it is a propriety driver, we will never get there?

Not knowing anything about this, I just want to understand if we could raise some cash, would this help as I am sure there are many people who would contribute.  To me we are now so close, just need an extra push to get the whole thing working but then I have no idea what I am talking about from a development point of view.

----------


## Paul Sinnett

> See my post right above yours.
> 
> Try the 12.04 desktop CD.


Okay. I tried that. With the desktop CD I do get the half screen of correctly rendered lightdm that's been reported. Only for me, using service lightdm restart still didn't work. Also it then boots into a "yellow" desktop. The desktop appears to be there, but everything is tinted bright yellow, so it's practically impossible to use.

So I think I have 2 problems. One related to upgrading rather than carrying out a fresh install and the other must be related to my monitor. When the screen does turn yellow (or occassionally red) it shows a message "non preset mode detected" so I'm guessing it has something to do with that.

----------


## Anaesthisia

Is there anyone who knows why Unity 3D doesn't work with EMGD in 11.10?
It seems everyone who logs in just gets the desktop image, and no top bar or side bar?

Also, I'm a bit disappointed to see people having what looks like religious conflicts over closed versus open source software. Isn't it true that for some uses the closed source code is the only way with this chipset?

Regards,

_A_

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Okay. I tried that. With the desktop CD I do get the half screen of correctly rendered lightdm that's been reported. Only for me, using service lightdm restart still didn't work. Also it then boots into a "yellow" desktop. The desktop appears to be there, but everything is tinted bright yellow, so it's practically impossible to use.
> 
> So I think I have 2 problems. One related to upgrading rather than carrying out a fresh install and the other must be related to my monitor. When the screen does turn yellow (or occassionally red) it shows a message "non preset mode detected" so I'm guessing it has something to do with that.


I have not seen those problems. My only other piece of advice would be to disable the boot splash.




> Also, I'm a bit disappointed to see people having what looks like religious conflicts over closed versus open source software. Isn't it true that for some uses the closed source code is the only way with this chipset?


Sounds as if you have as strong and opinion as others. Furthermore, it does not even sound as if you bothered to try the open source driver.

You are obviously misinformed and acting stubborn. Why don't you come off your high horse and try the open source driver? See for yourself why people are converting.

It is quite a pleasurable experience to have Unity, KDE, XFCE, your graphics working if you have been struggling with the gma500 for all these years. I would not call it a religious experience, but you should at least try it before your criticize it. 

Your other option is to keep fighting with the closed source driver.

EMGD is experimental in 11.10. It works for some, not for others.
There are no reports of the EMGD working at all in 12.04, so you have your working / not working drivers mixed up.

I am deeply troubled by those who spend all their time worshiping the closed source drivers, such as EMGD, as it they are perfect, as if it were the only option, all the while criticizing the open source drivers, without contributing ...

Who has their priorities straight?

----------


## Anaesthisia

> Sounds as if you have as strong and opinion as others. Furthermore, it does not even sound as if you bothered to try the open source driver.
> 
> You are obviously misinformed and acting stubborn. Why don't you come off your high horse and try the open source driver? See for yourself why people are converting.
> 
> It is quite a pleasurable experience to have Unity, KDE, XFCE, your graphics working if you have been struggling with the gma500 for all these years. I would not call it a religious experience, but you should at least try it before your criticize it. 
> 
> Your other option is to keep fighting with the closed source driver.
> 
> EMGD is experimental in 11.10. It works for some, not for others.
> ...


I'm not critisizing the open source driver, I just said that I was disappointed to see people arguing in what seemed like a heated manner about the preference for the one or the other driver.

_A_

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I'm not critisizing the open source driver, I just said that I was disappointed to see people arguing in what seemed like a heated manner about the preference for the one or the other driver.
> 
> _A_


There is no argument, in Ubuntu 12.04 the open source driver is working, the closed source is not.

The vast majority of people are quite happy with the open source driver as you can see.

How that translates into some sort of a "religious conflicts" for you is beyond me. FSF supporters are not the only fanatics, perhaps you are looking for extremism in the wrong place.

Either way, please get your facts straight about the various options, both strengths and weaknesses, before you post about the various drivers. When you get the information wrong, you look misinformed at best, spreading FUD or like a fanatic at worst.

----------


## jbernardo

@bodhi.zazen: I've kept quiet for a long time, as I've been unable to participate as I'd like. I just want to ask you to stop seeing attacks where people are only asking you to calm down. I am a OSS supporter, but I've helped maintaining both the PSB and the EMGD drivers some months ago. Just search back on this thread, if you don't believe me. And I am very grateful for what you, Tista, Luca and all others have done. But attacking others because they have helped maintain the closed source drivers which Intel abandoned doesn't help OSS.  I can't comment on the benefits and disadvantages of the open and closed source drivers, as since kernel 3.0 my eeepc will panic on the installer, leaving me without a log or any way to open a meaningful bug report, and not allowing me to evaluate if the open source driver is indeed enough. For me, if it doesn't support video acceleration, it isn't enough yet. If it doesn't support kwin compositing, it is still a little short of what I like. For you it is enough, from what I understand. But try to understand that for others it still isn't enough, and a buggy, badly maintained closed source driver might be their best choice until someone implements the missing functionality in the open source driver. So please, breathe, take a step back, and don't accuse others of FUD when they are only asking questions or help. Thank you.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> @bodhi.zazen: I've kept quiet for a long time, <clip>


How does fact that the closed source driver is not working on 12.04 make me a fanatic? I am not the one having a "religious conflicts", you really need to direct your comments at those who are.

Anaesthisia has clearly not tried the open source driver, has his drivers confused as to what the options are for 12.04, and has not posted the technical information needed to provide support.

The wiki is community maintained, feel free to add to the information provided there as to what is working and what is not, what the advantages and disadvantages of each driver.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo

I think you are confusing providing support with fanaticism.

I am sorry the closed source drivers are not working, I can not help with that. You need to contact Intel  :Wink: 

Of course you can also support the active development of the open source driver. If you are having a problem, file a bug. If you do not test and file bugs, whose fault is it then that some feature is not working on your hardware ? You need to contact kernel.org  :Wink: 

My best advice, as I have said many times, still stands to use Ubuntu 11.04 if you need the EMGD driver.

If you have a better option for those having problems with the EMGD driver in 11.10 or those wanting to use 12.04, speak up.

As far as your problem goes, the 3.0 kernel is problematic as the psb_gfx driver was very new back then. You need a higher kernel, at least 3.1.4. You can either compile it yourself, use Ubuntu 12.04, or use the linux-libre kernel (it works well in Ubuntu 11.10)

http://jxself.org/linux-libre/

The other problem I have seen is that you will need to remove the EMGD driver before you try to use the open source driver. IMO this is best accomplished by completely removing (purging) the emgd driver and re-installing the kernel or with a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.04.

You may also need to disable Plymouth.

If you need support getting the open source driver working with Ubuntu 11.10 or 12.04, post technical details and I will do what I can.

If Anaesthisia wishes to try the open source driver in 11.10 or 12.04, I can help with that as well. I have gotten 4 users who were having various technical problems with 12.04 up an running (between my blog and irc) in the last 24 hours. I know of no method of getting the EMGD working in 12.04, nor does anyone else. If I did, I would post the information on my blog, wiki, here ... I have no problem being known as the one who got the EMGD working in 12.04 (that small feat would make me the undisputed king of the gma500  :Twisted Evil:  ).

----------


## Paul Sinnett

> must be related to my monitor. When the screen does turn yellow (or occasionally red) it shows a message "non preset mode detected" so I'm guessing it has something to do with that.


Yes it must be something to do with detecting the modes on the monitor. I tried on another monitor and it works correctly when booting from USB. It puts up some message about not being able to do LVDS? So I guess if I can force it into a specific mode it should work.

Removing the splash from grub or renaming plymouth don't seem to make any difference either way.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Yes it must be something to do with detecting the modes on the monitor. I tried on another monitor and it works correctly when booting from USB. It puts up some message about not being able to do LVDS? So I guess if I can force it into a specific mode it should work.
> 
> Removing the splash from grub or renaming plymouth don't seem to make any difference either way.


It should, in theory, work with LVDS

discussion here.

http://lkml.indiana.edu/hypermail/li...1.2/00629.html

Sorry it is not working for you, but it appears they would look into your problem if you are willing to file a bug report.

----------


## bigfootnmd

Hi,

I have an Acer Aspire A0751H netbook with our wonderful GMA500 INTEL chip. Like an impatient child I did the upgrade to 12.04 and got the half screen half black (and mouse messes up everything) 
I tried the steps noted in this page

http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/ubu...-boot-options/

I also whent the Hardware support page and tried the intstructions for PSB-GFX  still had problems.

and I got nowhere.  Yes I edited the syslinux.cfg file on the flash drive before I installed.  I added the options as specified on this page. I finally ended up with a blank screen.  Now its late afternoon on a Sunday so I am reverting back to 11.10.
Not sure if that will work.  I will try to remember next time not to try a new release on my netbook until I find out if the problems with the GMA500 chip have been worked out and there is a definitive guide on how to make things work.

Thanks

----------


## Paul Sinnett

> it appears they would look into your problem if you are willing to file a bug report.


Will do. But it would be nice to verify the problem.

As for my other problem: I've gone through the dmesg output of my box when booting from hard drive (upgraded from 11.10) and from USB (the desktop CD) and the difference appears to be that the hard drive log includes messages about vesafb and the USB log doesn't.

So my theory is that the upgrade process didn't remove vesafb (I think I read somewhere that vesa and psb_gfx conflict.) Is there a way to remove / blacklist vesafb to verify this theory? I can't seem to find how to with my Internet searches.

----------


## prince_of_death

I'm a completely a newbie to linux in general and when it comes to the matter of linux drivers i have no idea how they work and the difference between the two. All i know is that this thread has helped me alot and has thought me so much. I want to thank everyone for all your help and input to make newbies like me get a working ubuntu installation with the gma500 card. if i hadn't found this thread a few months ago i would have probably given up on Ubuntu by now. The pass few days i've been reading the comments from bodhi.zazen and first of all i have to thank him for this help with the tips of how to get Ubuntu 12.04 up and running but i must say that the way he talks to other members of this forum is so rude. 98% of his comments are mostly insults of actually helping persons seeking help. I have nothing personal against him but i'm seriously getting fed up of him attitude toward members here. bodhi.zazen you are ****. You really need to calm down and talk to people better. Not everyone knows as much as you and i'm sure you weren't born knowing all this linux ****. You were just like us at some point.. Just keep that in mind whenever you are "claiming" to help with your comments

----------


## Anaesthisia

> There is no argument, in Ubuntu 12.04 the open source driver is working, the closed source is not.
> 
> The vast majority of people are quite happy with the open source driver as you can see.
> 
> How that translates into some sort of a "religious conflicts" for you is beyond me. FSF supporters are not the only fanatics, perhaps you are looking for extremism in the wrong place.
> 
> Either way, please get your facts straight about the various options, both strengths and weaknesses, before you post about the various drivers. When you get the information wrong, you look misinformed at best, spreading FUD or like a fanatic at worst.


I didn't mention 12.04 here, so I'm not sure why You're barking... THERE WAS a heated discussion a few pages back about the closed source and open source drivers.

What did I get wrong? I haven't misunderstood anything about what works in 12.04 - but I did ask a while back about prospects for EMGD in 12.04. Sorry about that!

What You could accuse me of would be asking questions without proper qualification; I was asking for advise about what distribution to go with, without telling what I was expecting.

Well, my Nokia Booklet 3G is by no means my primary computer. I use it while on the road, and it also has Windows 7 Starter on it. What I would expect from Ubuntu on it is to be able to surf the web, use Mozilla Thunderbird, use Libre Office and play the odd Youtube video up to 360p or even 480p. Maybe that's not realistic, without downgrading to an older distribution, who knows.

_A_

----------


## Anaesthisia

> If Anaesthisia wishes to try the open source driver in 11.10 or 12.04, I can help with that as well. I have gotten 4 users who were having various technical problems with 12.04 up an running (between my blog and irc) in the last 24 hours. I know of no method of getting the EMGD working in 12.04, nor does anyone else. If I did, I would post the information on my blog, wiki, here ... I have no problem being known as the one who got the EMGD working in 12.04 (that small feat would make me the undisputed king of the gma500  ).


I've installed 11.10 on a partition of its own, and with EMGD. It's very slow, but boots ok.
I've also installed 12.04 using Wubi, and I've also got that up and running except it doesn't boot directly into the GUI yet.

I don't use Ubuntu all the time, but I think it's nice to see the evolution. A few years back, I even had to edit some files to get widescreen working on an HP/Compaq NC2400 with integrated graphics. Nowadays, even 3G broadband is very basic to achieve in Ubuntu, and the interface has evolved a lot for the better. Even though I really enjoyed the Mac4Lin interface that I think no longer works; especially the login pane broke quite early and I'm not competent enough to do anything about it. Still, with 11.10 and 12.04 I think the interface is good enough.

No hard feelings, ok?

_A_

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> No hard feelings, ok?


From your post it sounds as if you have gotten it working the way you like.

If you need further assistance, I would need to ask you to post technical information, in particular what boot options you are using.

11.04 - AFIK this is the best release if you want the EMGD driver. EMGD is faster and more reliable on 11.04 then 11.10.

11.10 - I had a lot of problems with that release, with both driers, I have no solutions for you. Best I can do is the linux-libre kernel, which uses the gma500_gfx.

12.04 - Generic options would be:

Using any editor, open /etc/default/grub

Change the line  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" to



```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet console=tty1 acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_osi=Linux mem=896mb"
```

And then update grub



```
sudo update-grub
```

and reboot.

No hard feelings, I just ask, keep the posts on the technical and support questions and less on the politics of the drivers. Neither driver is perfect, both have limitations, most people want support without all the rhetoric.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I'm a completely a newbie to linux in general and when it comes to the matter of linux drivers i have no idea how they work and the difference between the two. All i know is that this thread has helped me alot and has thought me so much. I want to thank everyone for all your help and input to make newbies like me get a working ubuntu installation with the gma500 card. if i hadn't found this thread a few months ago i would have probably given up on Ubuntu by now. The pass few days i've been reading the comments from bodhi.zazen and first of all i have to thank him for this help with the tips of how to get Ubuntu 12.04 up and running but i must say that the way he talks to other members of this forum is so rude. 98% of his comments are mostly insults of actually helping persons seeking help. I have nothing personal against him but i'm seriously getting fed up of him attitude toward members here. bodhi.zazen you are ****. You really need to calm down and talk to people better. Not everyone knows as much as you and i'm sure you weren't born knowing all this linux ****. You were just like us at some point.. Just keep that in mind whenever you are "claiming" to help with your comments


/me shrugs

As you are new to GNU/Linux, this is for the most part par for the course when it comes to driver wars.

The topic evokes strong opinions.

See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU/Lin...ng_controversy

IMO, as these things go, the discussion in this thread is very watered down. I can assure you that there are many who feel my comments are spot on, many who feel I did not go far enough.

If you feel my posts, or any other, have gone too far, report them, the staff here has enough integrity your opinion will be heard. Just take care not to get burned by the flames, your post borders on putting out the fire with gasoline.

----------


## Anaesthisia

> From your post it sounds as if you have gotten it working the way you like.
> 
> If you need further assistance, I would need to ask you to post technical information, in particular what boot options you are using.
> 
> 11.04 - AFIK this is the best release if you want the EMGD driver. EMGD is faster and more reliable on 11.04 then 11.10.
> 
> 11.10 - I had a lot of problems with that release, with both driers, I have no solutions for you. Best I can do is the linux-libre kernel, which uses the gma500_gfx.
> 
> 12.04 - Generic options would be:
> ...


Ok.

I'm not sure it's working according to my demands; the 11.10 clearly shows inferior performance than 11.04. 12.04 doesn't impress so far, either, but I guess running Wubi on a Nokia Booklet 3G is asking for problems? So it's probably not a fair comparison.

Does the choice of interface affect performance a lot? Would I be better off running anything else than Unity in 12.04? Would I be better off, memory-wise, running another browser than Firefox?

I'll test the GRUB options later and give feedback on them. They are somewhat different from the ones I've started with.

Thanks!

_A_

----------


## dfrossar

I also was having the "boot to black screen" problem. I also had to do the "Ctr-Alt F2 -> Ctr-Alt F7" trick to get a visible screen on bootup. 

However, the instructions found in the "Getting 1366x768 resolution" section of this page got things working properly again: 

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...boAlternatives

Here's what that site says:

*Getting 1366x768 resolution*
Create file /etc/grub.d/01_915resolution with lines

echo insmod 915resolution
echo 915resolution 58 1366 768 32
and execute:

chmod +x /etc/grub.d/01_915resolution
In file /etc/default/grub, assign value 1366x768x32 to variables GRUB_GFXMODE and GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX:

GRUB_GFXMODE=1366x768x32
GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1366x768x32

Execute:

sudo update-grub
reboot, now you have 1366x768 resolution.

===

Note that I already had that resolution -- after switching to a terminal screen and back to a graphical screen. But with these added commands I also could actually see that screen.  :Cool:

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Ok.
> 
> I'm not sure it's working according to my demands; the 11.10 clearly shows inferior performance than 11.04.


That has been my experience as well, thus I advise 11.04.




> 12.04 doesn't impress so far, either, but I guess running Wubi on a Nokia Booklet 3G is asking for problems? So it's probably not a fair comparison.
> 
> Does the choice of interface affect performance a lot? Would I be better off running anything else than Unity in 12.04? Would I be better off, memory-wise, running another browser than Firefox?


Performance is good under unity 2d and I have not had a significant performance boost with changing window managers.

Alternate browsers / light weight applications might help a bit.




> I'll test the GRUB options later and give feedback on them. They are somewhat different from the ones I've started with.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> _A_


good luck.

----------


## Anaesthisia

> Performance is good under unity 2d and I have not had a significant performance boost with changing window managers.
> 
> Alternate browsers / light weight applications might help a bit.
> 
> good luck.


Well, then I guess I should throw 11.10 out and install 12.04 on that partition for a spin. And, if that doesn't work I guess I'll be crawling back to 11.04 with my tail between my legs and keep quiet.

The Nokia Booklet 3G has a card reader, and allegedly memory in that slot can be used for some kind of performance boost when running Windows. Is there any such functionality in Linux?

_A_

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Well, then I guess I should throw 11.10 out and install 12.04 on that partition for a spin.


That is what I would suggest. Take 12.04 for a test driver , the psb_gfx driver should work live. If you like unity and the performance, go ahead and install.

Contact Intel and ask for an updated driver ? Hope the gma500 team can get the old EMGD working on 12.04 ?

----------


## bodhi.zazen

I added 2 additional fixes to my blog, one for suspend and one for a black screen.

Will update the wiki later today.

----------


## Anaesthisia

12.04 installed on its own partition plays Youtube videos much better than 11.10 with EMGD does. 360p doesn't work smoothly, but 240p is almost perfect. With 11.10, it was almost impossible to play anything.

_A_

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> 12.04 installed on its own partition plays Youtube videos much better than 11.10 with EMGD does. 360p doesn't work smoothly, but 240p is almost perfect. With 11.10, it was almost impossible to play anything.
> 
> _A_


Nice to hear 12.04 has worked well for you , thank you for taking the time to follow up and post back.

----------


## Sakartu

Hey guys 'n gals,

Let me just take this moment to report my findings with other window managers on 12.04. 

I updated to Ubuntu 12.04 last week and for the first time in forever had a *good* experience with installing; everything worked pretty much out of the box, with just the suspend and black screen fixes (see bodhi.zazen's blog and/or the wiki). After trying out unity and unity-2d for a bit I installed xfce-desktop for the first time in my life and was surprised by the completeness and smoothness of the desktop. So, last Friday, I reinstalled again using the latest Xubuntu and I am as we speak a very happy Asus 1101HA user. I don't really miss the accelerated video (I only watch tv shows on my netbook and I can watch them in SD just as well) and stuff like transparency of drop down terminals (I'm a rather religious tilda/guake user) and general speed of the OS is great.

Thank you all for making this work and putting so much time in it! With the latest release you made sure my netbook can run smoothly for another year or so, before I rough it up bad enough to buy a new netbook all together  :Smile:

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Hey guys 'n gals,
> 
> Let me just take this moment to report my findings with other window managers on 12.04. 
> 
> I updated to Ubuntu 12.04 last week and for the first time in forever had a *good* experience with installing; everything worked pretty much out of the box, with just the suspend and black screen fixes (see bodhi.zazen's blog and/or the wiki). After trying out unity and unity-2d for a bit I installed xfce-desktop for the first time in my life and was surprised by the completeness and smoothness of the desktop. So, last Friday, I reinstalled again using the latest Xubuntu and I am as we speak a very happy Asus 1101HA user. I don't really miss the accelerated video (I only watch tv shows on my netbook and I can watch them in SD just as well) and stuff like transparency of drop down terminals (I'm a rather religious tilda/guake user) and general speed of the OS is great.
> 
> Thank you all for making this work and putting so much time in it! With the latest release you made sure my netbook can run smoothly for another year or so, before I rough it up bad enough to buy a new netbook all together


XFCE will do transparency, without a huge performance hit.

----------


## Anaesthisia

> XFCE will do transparency, without a huge performance hit.


I installed Xfce4 on my Nokia Booklet 3G, and it seems Youtube videos are even smoother than with Unity.
The installation brought a Debian background to my GRUB page.  :Sad: 

_A_

----------


## ingcorra

I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 with psb_gfx working (almost) out of the box. 2D performances are quite good even with metacity compositing effects. Any ideas to get the brightness keys working on my asus 1201ha? I already tried adding acpi_osi=Linux and acpi_backlight=vendor on grub with no effect. I'm using the script posted by bodhi.zazen but it would be better to have the keys working

----------


## Anaesthisia

> So many posts, so I'm sorry if something like this has been posted already.
> 
> I am running emgd 1.10 with xserver 1.10 (oneiric) with 12.04
> 
> to provide xserver 1.10 I added the oneiric sources to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/oneiric.list
> 
> 
> 
> I am using the emgd packages from my repo (ppa:jools/emgd-xorg1.10 but im sure the gma500 team packages will work fine with this setup.
> ...


But what about the performance?

_A_

----------


## exobuzz

> But what about the performance?
> 
> _A_


what sort of comparison/test do you want? 2d and 3d works accelerated, mplayer/xbmc work with vaapi acceleration (1920x1080 h264 plays back ok using mplayer & vaapi - cpu on device is just 1.3 ghz z520 - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O2_Joggler).

----------


## godfazr

well, today I installed 12.04 to see if it's usable... and it's not seeems to be good, at least for me. 
I always get black screen after boot, though I added console=tty1 to grub config as suggested, so I always have to do Ctrl+Alt+F1 and then Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get my desktop visible.  
Brightness controls seems to work (after editing grub config), but there's no OSD both for brightness and sound controls and also there's a delay when changing brightness.  
YouTube playback is worse than I had on 3.0.9 kernel that I built myself few month ago (where only change I've made was enabling psb-gfx) - I had smooth 360p in window, and now it's same as with EMGD on Natty - smooth playback only in 240p.  
Video playback slow as well, but I didn't try yet with VCL or mplayer which might be faster than default player.    I guess I'll stay on my Natty with EMGD, at least for movies.  

P.S. In addition to gma500 problem this forum started to block my IP quite often >.

----------


## ferry_toth

> what sort of comparison/test do you want? 2d and 3d works accelerated, mplayer/xbmc work with vaapi acceleration (1920x1080 h264 plays back ok using mplayer & vaapi - cpu on device is just 1.3 ghz z520 - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O2_Joggler).


You have my attention now. Which mplayer did you install?

I have troubles getting mplayer to work well with with vaapi on this resolution. My device is a Fitpc2 which has only a HDMI port that is connected to my TV set. A lower resolution is not an option and thus vaapi acceleration is necessary even though I have 1.6GHz.

Also, have you tried kde either with kwin or kwin-gles to get desktop effects (compositing)?

Ferry

----------


## exobuzz

> You have my attention now. Which mplayer did you install?
> 
> I have troubles getting mplayer to work well with with vaapi on this resolution. My device is a Fitpc2 which has only a HDMI port that is connected to my TV set. A lower resolution is not an option and thus vaapi acceleration is necessary even though I have 1.6GHz.
> 
> Also, have you tried kde either with kwin or kwin-gles to get desktop effects (compositing)?
> 
> Ferry


I was using the vaapi patched one, but it seems as though I have made a mistake. Looks like emgd_drv_video for emgd 1.10 on xserver 1.10 has problems. emgd_drv_video for emgd 1.10 on xserver 1.9 seems to be ok. I must have got muddled up when testing.

I may end up using xserver 1.9 if possible with precise if there is no way to get the video stuff working otherwise.

note that mplayer + vaapi is working for decoding 1920x1080 h264 on my xserver 1.9 setup (jolios), but the actual screen res is 800x600 - so our situations are not the same. higher res more ram and so on. could be other issues there.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I was using the vaapi patched one, but it seems as though I have made a mistake. Looks like emgd_drv_video for emgd 1.10 on xserver 1.10 has problems. emgd_drv_video for emgd 1.10 on xserver 1.9 seems to be ok. I must have got muddled up when testing.
> 
> I may end up using xserver 1.9 if possible with precise if there is no way to get the video stuff working otherwise.


Sounds very much like the same work around as was used for 11.10 (depreciated xorg, patched packages, mixed results, poor performance), with the same advantages / disadvantages as EMGD on 11.10.

----------


## Anaesthisia

> Sounds very much like the same work around as was used for 11.10 (depreciated xorg, patched packages, mixed results, poor performance), with the same advantages / disadvantages as EMGD on 11.10.


Maybe we've heard the last breath of the EMGD?

_A_

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Maybe we've heard the last breath of the EMGD?
> 
> _A_


That would be my guess, unless Intel releases an updated version, the EMGD is going to continue to be depreciated.

----------


## antonsky

Hi all. 
This Thread has already 540 pages.
It would be insane to read all those pages as a newbie and its hard to find particular information between those pages. Why dont we work together to achieve a sticky thread for all gma500-victims?
It should contain information like this:

EMGD/PSB/PSB-FB X Device X Ubuntuversion X Links for further help

500 pages
THIS IS MADNESS!

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Hi all. 
> This Thread has already 540 pages.
> It would be insane to read all those pages as a newbie and its hard to find particular information between those pages. Why dont we work together to achieve a sticky thread for all gma500-victims?
> It should contain information like this:
> 
> EMGD/PSB/PSB-FB X Device X Ubuntuversion X Links for further help
> 
> 500 pages
> THIS IS MADNESS!


This is why we have wiki pages. Wiki pages are community maintained. So rather then complaining here, go out and maintain the wiki.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo

----------


## PilotPaul

Personally I think we should aim for 1000 pages...then email the entire thread to Intel!! :Smile:

----------


## Squonk07

Just thought I'd add my experience to the thread. Using either the PSB or the EMGD drivers on Maverick-era (10.10) Lubuntu, I was able to get decently snappy 2D performance and was able to play YouTube videos up to 360p. Since the best I could ever get using Windows (XP or 7, I have them both installed) was 480p, and since I could only get that by overclocking with the Super Hybrid Engine (which I've never gotten to work in Linux--PM me suggestions if you've got any), I'm of the impression that's the best this chipset will ever perform under Linux.

Long story short, the gma500_gfx driver is performing nearly at that level for me in Precise, which is amazing. Using the bug fixes and brightness and suspend workarounds detailed in this thread and on the Hardware Support wiki page, I've got Lubuntu 12.04 working really nicely. Now if I could just get SHE working to overclock from 1.33 GHz to 1.73 GHz, I wonder if I couldn't eke out that elusive 480p on YT. As it is, while my 1101HA will never be a speed demon, at least it's usable on a modern (i.e. current) release and I won't have to wait for months after the release date for somebody to cobble together driver support.

I just want to give a big thanks to everybody who worked to make this happen, and I hope things continue to improve. I know it's got to be _very_ frustrating supporting this travesty of a chipset, and I know that eventually the effort will reach a point of diminishing returns, but it's nice to know that because of folks like you I might have at least a few more cycles worth of support before having to buy a new throw-in-the-bag machine.

----------


## maddentim

Hello, just thought i'd chime in here on my experience with 12.04 on my dell mini 12. I installed the new os replacing 11.04 (didn't bother trying to upgrade since I figured it might be more trouble in the end since I was skipping a release). Following the wiki guide got me up and running fine (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo) -- especially with the most recent additions giving me just about all the functionality I really need especially resuming from suspend (Big thanks to bodhi.zazen for his support!!!  :Smile:  

While there are definitely some rough edges to 12.04 overall, I feel like I am ahead of where I was with 11.04 and emgd (I won't miss the russian roulette with the suspend -- felt like 1 in 5 attempts crashed which cause more than a few anger issues.

If you are on 11.04 and itching to move, I say go for it. If you reasonably content, waiting a couple weeks for some more polish to get applied might not be a bad idea. Often I like to wait a month after a ubuntu release before upgrading "production" machines.

I was getting ready to pitch this dell, but 12.04 may just have breathed another year of life into it. It is super portable and has great battery life (especially with the replacement battery that I found for $25! getting 4 hours++ again!)

----------


## godfazr

> Hi all. 
> 500 pages
> THIS IS MADNESS!


THIS IS SPARTAGMA500!

P.S. update to my previous post - eventually OSD for brightness/sound started to work, but black screen after boot still with me =(

----------


## raymac46

My Dell Mini12 used to belong to my daughter but she gave up on it in frustration. It was originally purchased as a Linux pre-install with Dell's kluged version of Ubuntu 8.04 - totally unupgradable.
After rescuing it from my daughter's closet I tried a variety of distro installs but could never get a proper video resolution. I always ended up with a Vesa driver and 1024X768.
However with Xubuntu 12.04, the GMA500_gfx driver and following the directions here I have now got fast 2D performace, native video resolution 1280X800, and the sort of Linux based netbook the Mini12 should have been from the start.
This little machine has just been on a Transatlantic cruise and return via air and performed great all the while.

----------


## ferry_toth

> Maybe we've heard the last breath of the EMGD?
> 
> _A_


Can we please stop the EMGD vs PSB_GFX discussion.

Fact is that at this time if you need 2D and 3D there is no alternative unless you want to go way back and use Karmic with the psb driver.

Like with nvidia drivers both open and closed source will coexist for a long time. I am grateful people are working on psb_gfx, and meanwhile try to get multimedia working with emgd.

Ferry

----------


## ferry_toth

> Just thought I'd add my experience to the thread. Using either the PSB or the EMGD drivers on Maverick-era (10.10) Lubuntu, I was able to get decently snappy 2D performance and was able to play YouTube videos up to 360p. Since the best I could ever get using Windows (XP or 7, I have them both installed) was 480p, and since I could only get that by overclocking with the Super Hybrid Engine (which I've never gotten to work in Linux--PM me suggestions if you've got any), I'm of the impression that's the best this chipset will ever perform under Linux.
> 
> Long story short, the gma500_gfx driver is performing nearly at that level for me in Precise, which is amazing. Using the bug fixes and brightness and suspend workarounds detailed in this thread and on the Hardware Support wiki page, I've got Lubuntu 12.04 working really nicely. Now if I could just get SHE working to overclock from 1.33 GHz to 1.73 GHz, I wonder if I couldn't eke out that elusive 480p on YT. As it is, while my 1101HA will never be a speed demon, at least it's usable on a modern (i.e. current) release and I won't have to wait for months after the release date for somebody to cobble together driver support.
> 
> I just want to give a big thanks to everybody who worked to make this happen, and I hope things continue to improve. I know it's got to be _very_ frustrating supporting this travesty of a chipset, and I know that eventually the effort will reach a point of diminishing returns, but it's nice to know that because of folks like you I might have at least a few more cycles worth of support before having to buy a new throw-in-the-bag machine.


No, at one point I was playing 1080p but not with flashplayer as it doesn't support hw acceleration. mplayer-vaapi with videoreplacer (see the wiki) did the trick.

Currently mplayer-vaapi is not working well with emgd1.10, waiting for mplayer and emgd upgrades....


Ferry

----------


## mattrope

> Currently mplayer-vaapi is not working well with emgd1.10, waiting for mplayer and emgd upgrades....


What kind of problems are you having?  Could this be a libva version mismatch?  The EMGD va backend driver is intended for use with a specific libva frontend version.  I believe the backend driver included with the Meego 1.2 build in EMGD 1.10/1.14 is intended for libva 1.0.12, so you'll want to make sure that's the version you're using.

Also, you'll want to make sure you're not using the libva backend driver from the "Meego_Wayland" folder, since that one was built for a custom libva spin that had a lot of non-standard Wayland modifications rather than for a traditional X-based libva.

----------


## Anaesthisia

> Can we please stop the EMGD vs PSB_GFX discussion.
> 
> Fact is that at this time if you need 2D and 3D there is no alternative unless you want to go way back and use Karmic with the psb driver.
> 
> Like with nvidia drivers both open and closed source will coexist for a long time. I am grateful people are working on psb_gfx, and meanwhile try to get multimedia working with emgd.


Well, one big problem with restricted drivers is that they often don't work as expected.
When I updated another laptop to 11.04, it crashed because Nvidia cards were not supported. A lot of work with downgrading Xorg and upgrading kernel made it work again. When I updated it to 12.04 the other day, it started ok but as soon as I activated the restricted driver from Nvidia, it again froze during startup. Purging Nvidia, it again started as expected.

Restricted drivers often seem to be hell for the less knowledgeable. I wish Ubuntu would try to warn people of incompatible drivers, but maybe that is out of scope. Too bad, since it probably smears Ubuntu's reputation.

_A_

----------


## exobuzz

emgd 1.14 is out.

http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/embedde.../software/emgd

----------


## bodhi.zazen

Does not look as if that will do much for Linux users:




> Supported Linux* operating systems
> 
>     Fedora* 14 (Timesys Fedora Remix* kernel version 2.6.35, X Server 1.9, Mesa 7.9)
>     MeeGo* 1.2 IVI Linux* (kernel version 2.6.37, X Server 1.9, Mesa 7.9)


Fedora 14 ? Fedora 14 is beyond EOL.

kernel 2.6 ?? Kernel is at 3.4.

X server 1.9 ??? X server has been at 1.10 for a while, see the above posts for downgrading and custom packages.

Hope it works for you and that you do not have to repackage too much  :Wink:

----------


## exobuzz

> Does not look as if that will do much for Linux users:
> 
> 
> 
> Fedora 14 ? Fedora 14 is beyond EOL.
> 
> kernel 2.6 ?? Kernel is at 3.4.
> 
> X server 1.9 ??? X server has been at 1.10 for a while, see the above posts for downgrading and custom packages.
> ...


the kernel portion builds ok on kernel 3.2 at least which isnt too bad. this comes with xserver 1.10 drivers for meego and tizen by the looks of it - but no idea of vaapi is working as it wasnt last time. I agree though that it would be better if they had packages for current stuff.

[edit] correction. the last one needed a minor patch to build on 3.2. hopefully they fixed that.

[edit].. nope they didnt ... oh dear.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> the kernel portion builds ok on kernel 3.2 at least which isnt too bad. this comes with xserver 1.10 drivers for meego and tizen by the looks of it - but no idea of vaapi is working as it wasnt last time. I agree though that it would be better if they had packages for current stuff.
> 
> [edit] correction. the last one needed a minor patch to build on 3.2. hopefully they fixed that.
> 
> [edit].. nope they didnt ... oh dear.


I've not seen anyone able to get the EMGD working well with xserver 1.10 (results are mixed at best), everyone downgrades to 1.9.

I would be interested to see if you, or anyone else, can get the EMGD working on Ubuntu 12.04 (LTS) or Fedora 17.

You will have to excuse my pessimism with this EMGD release, but the release notes do not look promising.

----------


## exobuzz

> I've not seen anyone able to get the EMGD working well with xserver 1.10 (results are mixed at best), everyone downgrades to 1.9.
> 
> I would be interested to see if you, or anyone else, can get the EMGD working on Ubuntu 12.04 (LTS) or Fedora 17.
> 
> You will have to excuse my pessimism with this EMGD release, but the release notes do not look promising.


I had emgd working with xserver 1.10 fine on this system minus the vaapi support. although emgd 1.10 caused some framebuffer corruption when quitting/switching to console.

emgd 1.10 with xserver 1.9 plays ok with ubuntu 12.04 with a few other changes as i mentioned in an earlier post. 

(http://www.jogglerwiki.com/forum/vie...start=20#p9573)
- those are specifically for the o2 joggler though.

I totally understand your pessimism - I am not full of confidence - posts like this don't help - http://embedded.communities.intel.com/thread/5676 (see end of thread)

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I had emgd working with xserver 1.10 fine on this system minus the vaapi support. although emgd 1.10 caused some framebuffer corruption when quitting/switching to console.


But your experience has not been universal.




> emgd 1.10 with xserver 1.9 plays ok with ubuntu 12.04 with a few other changes as i mentioned in an earlier post.


The open source driver with kernel 3.4 works out of the box with Ubuntu 12.04 and Fedora 17. I have no need to downgrade xorg to maverick repositories or install patched packages.

I forget, what do you need the EMGD for ?

----------


## exobuzz

> But your experience has not been universal.


true




> The open source driver with kernel 3.4 works out of the box with Ubuntu 12.04 and Fedora 17. I have no need to downgrade xorg to maverick repositories or install patched packages.
> 
> I forget, what do you need the EMGD for ?


3d acceleration eg - xbmc and video acceleration

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> 3d acceleration eg - xbmc and video acceleration


OK, well good luck to you with that then as the open source driver will not do. I will be interested to see if you get it working.

----------


## Anaesthisia

> emgd 1.14 is out.
> 
> http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/embedde.../software/emgd


Cool, but Intel's page states that it works with Linux kernels 2.6.35 and 2.6.37?
Is that enough for people here to be happy?

_A_

----------


## exobuzz

> OK, well good luck to you with that then as the open source driver will not do. I will be interested to see if you get it working.


I just built xserver 1.10 packages from the latest emgd - testing right now on xubuntu 12.04 (kernel 3.2.16)

X loads ok and 3d acceleration/compositing works. (xbmc loaded now). 3d performance seems improved (could be my imagination though - but xbmc interface feels quicker)

vaapi is not working however - with the vaQueryDisplayAttributes function failing.

so now to try emgd 1.14 and xserver 1.9

oh and the framebuffer was corrupted on leaving X still.

----------


## exobuzz

well, emgd 1.14 for xserver 1.9 has crashed twice so far (once using mplayer vaapi and navigating ni xbmc). well tested driver!

----------


## txutxifel

Good news!!!

I have just updraded oneiric+emgd to precise+psb and now I was testing performance, 2d.... It works, but sometimes i see films in tv, so I prefer Emgd drivers (vaapi + resolution).  

I was prepared to install emgd+xorg 1.9 with your indications and suddenly I see new version.

I will be waiting your tests and If you need a tester I could help you (I have 1101ha)  :Popcorn: 

Thankssssssss!!!

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Unity 2D To Go Away In Ubuntu 12.10 
> 
> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...tem&px=MTA5OTA
> 
> bad news...


Sort of old news, llvmpipe would be the replacement. llvmpipe is working in both Ubuntu and Fedora, but is a little more polished in Fedora.

On my gma500, llvmpipe works, but there is a bit of a performance hit, and cpu use spikes. llvmpipe is in rapid development and will almost certainly be better.

Until then ...

Both XFCE and KDE work well with the open source driver.



Click for larger view  :Wink:

----------


## Sakartu

Hey all,

To make the brightness stuff a bit easier I wrote a little piece of C that you can compile, put in your path, chmod suid then run to change the brightness as a regular user. You can find it on my github. Be warned: this script only works if you can change your brightness by changing the value in /sys/class/backlight/psb-bl/brightness since that's what the code does. 

Read the readme for instructions and if you have any questions, comments or bugs, don't hesitate to post here or put them on github. Hope it's of use  :Smile: 

Cheers, Sakartu

----------


## ferry_toth

> What kind of problems are you having?  Could this be a libva version mismatch?  The EMGD va backend driver is intended for use with a specific libva frontend version.  I believe the backend driver included with the Meego 1.2 build in EMGD 1.10/1.14 is intended for libva 1.0.12, so you'll want to make sure that's the version you're using.
> 
> Also, you'll want to make sure you're not using the libva backend driver from the "Meego_Wayland" folder, since that one was built for a custom libva spin that had a lot of non-standard Wayland modifications rather than for a traditional X-based libva.


Aha, that may well explain the problems with the new 1.14 driver mentioned above.

I am using the 1.10 driver from the ppa (this is I believe the experimental driver that works with xorg 1.10) with oneric.

This is with the stock libva drivers (1.0.12).

For the 1.14 EMGD we should downgrade libva?

Ferry

----------


## godfazr

> The open source driver with kernel 3.4 works out of the box with Ubuntu 12.04 and Fedora 17. I have no need to downgrade xorg to maverick repositories or install patched packages.
> 
> I forget, what do you need the EMGD for ?


Not sure about 3.4, but, as I wrote earlier, one that comes with 12.04 by default is slow even with XviD 720x304 video and flash video more than 240 even in window mode, plus "black screen after boot" problem not solved even after adding console=tty1.
So for the moment I need EMGD to watch non-hd movies and I have nothing to see flash video in 360p or higher (don't tell me about addon that uses mplayer to watch flash video - it works not with all sites and it downloads full video before start playing it).

----------


## godfazr

> Special Note for FlashVideoReplacer : i don't agree with the last post, the video are not downloaded completely before playing it ! it streams it as the regular Flash plugins, and works with most of the web video streaming ( dailymotion, youtube, etc )


Hmm, need to check this, last time I tried it quite long time ago, about 1-2 years ago.
But anyway, I'd prefer to play flash video "natively", and also it was a bad surprise since with 3.0.9 kernel that I've built myself 360p was fine, but now it's not with 3.2.4.

----------


## pjman

> plus "black screen after boot" problem not solved even after adding console=tty1.


Have you tried removing "splash" from the boot options? That fixed the black screen issue for me on my Dell Mini 1010.

----------


## Ludalex

So what's the best way to achieve a functional 12.04 installation with the GMA500? I have the EeePC 1101HA. 
Could someone kind link me to a guide? 
Thanks in advance  :Razz: 

P.S: happily using 10.10 version at the moment, without problems except the fact it's discontniued. Do you advice me to upgrade?

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> So what's the best way to achieve a functional 12.04 installation with the GMA500? I have the EeePC 1101HA. 
> Could someone kind link me to a guide? 
> Thanks in advance 
> 
> P.S: happily using 10.10 version at the moment, without problems except the fact it's discontniued. Do you advice me to upgrade?


Take a look at the wiki page

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...Poulsbo#A12.04

----------


## bodhi.zazen

I am going to ask the staff to review the status of the gma500.

I am uncomfortable with people advising to use the emgd driver on these forums as this is starting to involve packages outside of the default ubuntu repositories (ie custom iso , custom kernels).

The gma500 team  [ https://launchpad.net/~gma500 ] does not have stable packages in the ppa for 12.04.

The forums are not for supporting this sort of custom stuff.

At a minimum, I think I need to ask those supporting the emgd to:

Provide documentation.Be sure to CLEARLY indicate this driver is experimentalBe sure to CLEARLY indicate that custom kernels and packages outside the official repositories are not supported.Please do not "over sell" the emgd. The gma500_gfx has better performance.Be sure to indicate when to use the emgd.

I really do not think we should be advising the emgd to new users, or advising it should be used "by default".

----------


## godfazr

Hey, why few last posts from *niop* and my answer to him regarding his custom kernel has disappeared?




> Have you tried removing "splash" from the boot  options? That fixed the black screen issue for me on my Dell Mini  1010.


Thanks, that did the trick after I removed splash from /etc/default/grub and made update-grub.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Hey, why few last posts from *niop* and my answer to him regarding his custom kernel has disappeared?


Because the staff is uncomfortable with his work. See below.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

The consensus of the staff is:

For preferred driver for Ubuntu 12.04 is the gma500_gfx / psb_gfx. The reasoning is:

This is the driver in the Ubuntu repositories.The driver works out of the box with minimal configuration.

If you have a problem with this driver , the proper thing to do is to file a bug report (rather then advise an experimental driver).


We do not mind if you wish to work on experimental drivers, in this case the emgd, but only with proper documentation and appropriate warnings.

We strongly prefer if you were to:

1. Work with the gma500 team

https://launchpad.net/~gma500

This allows coordination of effort and peer review.

2. Provide appropriate documentation. "Works for me" is insufficient. Please update the wiki page with specific instructions.

3. Do not advise this driver to new users.

4. Do not advise this driver as a panacea. The default driver, gma500_gfx, provides adequate functionality and works with Unity, KDE, XFCE, and LXDE, including transparency. The only potential advantages of the emgd is 3d graphics and video acceleration.

3d graphics are sort of icing on the cake. You can obtain 3d effects on kde, xfce, and even gnome-shell without the EMGD driver. 3d graphics support is NOT REQUIRED to have a functional desktop.The video acceleration is spotty at best with the emgd. Many users can not get video acceleration working, which defeats the advantage of the driver.

5. Be sure to give proper warnings. Using the emgd driver is not clean and easy. It requires custom kernels and significant changes to the system. These changes are not supported in Ubuntu. I made an initial list of warnings:

Requires compilation of a custom kernel.Requires compilation of the EMGD driver.Requires a custom /etc/X11/xorg.confThe driver is experimental and although it works for some, it does not work for everyone.The 3d video drivers are particularly problematic. many people can get the basic driver working, but without the 3d video.There is no official support from Ubuntu for either custom kernels or the EMGD driver.There is currently no documentation on how to compile and use the EMGD 1.14 driver.The EMGD 1.14 driver officially supports Fedora 14 (outdated), kernel 2.6, and xorg 1.9, all of which are very much out of date for Ubuntu 12.04. To use the driver you will need to downgrade all these packages, which means pinning packages from 11.10 or 11.04. Pinning packages from previous releases is not advised for new users, may cause problems or breakage, and is unsupported. 

Last, *we have a problem with 3rd party packages or kernels outside of the gma500 team / ppa*. If you are going to provide such packages our first choice is that you work with the gma500 team. Second choice would be to *use a reputable location for your code/iso* such as a ppa, sourceforge, etc. The continued use of unknown repositories, links to virus infested download pages, and packages / iso not subject to peer review is going to be strongly discouraged/ jailed.

----------


## simplygades

I've submitted a bug report regarding _Redshift_ *here.*
Please if anyone else has this annoyance on Precise and psb_gfx, click the affect button. Cheers!

----------


## marcuslauer

Hello Ludalex,
I have the ASUS 1201HA. I think the difference betweeen our netbooks is only the size of the display. So I can give you some hints.

I happily used 11.04 with EMGD. I have this old installation on a second partition. But I don't use it anymore.

Because I installed 12.04 32bit and everything worked out of the box. I had the problem with the black screen after boot (no login screen). But you can fix this by doing the jobs documented at Bodhizazens blog. These are my changes in the /etc/default/grub

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet console=tty1 acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_osi=Linux acer_wmi.blacklist=yes mem=1920mb"

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor console=tty1"

With this version and the gma500_gfx "out-of-the-box"-driver this netbook is the first time nearly perfect. Only the display brightness keys don't work. But I don't need that / never used it in the past. Flash-Videos in small frames is ok. For videoplayback I use smplayer - for "normal-resolutuion"-Videos it's acceptable. 
Standby is perfect. This is very important for me, because my netbook gets several times a day to sleep. And from the beginning, the "waking up" did always work - no nightmares  :Wink: 

So, give it a try. For me this system is really flawless and I'm very happy with it. Because of gma500_gfx is in the kernel, everything will be easier in the future. Happy end for this crappy chipset?

Sorry for my poor english... ML






> So what's the best way to achieve a functional 12.04 installation with the GMA500? I have the EeePC 1101HA. 
> Could someone kind link me to a guide? 
> Thanks in advance 
> 
> P.S: happily using 10.10 version at the moment, without problems except the fact it's discontniued. Do you advice me to upgrade?

----------


## at0msk

I tried 10.04 on an Inspiron 1100 and had an awful time with the display driver. For some reason I thought trying 12.04 on an Inspiron 1210 mini would be different. But here we are again: black screen on boot and jumping through tons of unnecessary hoops to get something that just barely passes as a display. This. This is why Ubuntu is just going to stay low-man-on-the-totem. 

During the installation I only had a small rectangular display in the corner of the screen that constantly flickered and ghosted everything. DURING THE INSTALL. This should never be. 12.04 *looked* enticing but now I see it's the same clunky crap wrapped up in a different colored bow.

** I've edited grub and changed the default line. I can boot up now w/out the black screen but I still have to enter the console via ctrl alt F1 and enter "sudo service lightdm restart" to get to a normal desktop. :\

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I tried 10.04 on an Inspiron 1100 and had an awful time with the display driver. For some reason I thought trying 12.04 on an Inspiron 1210 mini would be different. But here we are again: black screen on boot and jumping through tons of unnecessary hoops to get something that just barely passes as a display. This. This is why Ubuntu is just going to stay low-man-on-the-totem. 
> 
> During the installation I only had a small rectangular display in the corner of the screen that constantly flickered and ghosted everything. DURING THE INSTALL. This should never be. 12.04 *looked* enticing but now I see it's the same clunky crap wrapped up in a different colored bow.
> 
> ** I've edited grub and changed the default line. I can boot up now w/out the black screen but I still have to enter the console via ctrl alt F1 and enter "sudo service lightdm restart" to get to a normal desktop. :\


Yea, you have to upgrade to a higher kernel. 3.3.4 or higher is working. Feodra 17 works out of the box.

Ubuntu 12.10 will work out of the box as well.

I suggest you file a bug report so that 12.04.1 works.

----------


## at0msk

> Yea, you have to upgrade to a higher kernel. 3.3.4 or higher is working. Feodra 17 works out of the box.
> 
> Ubuntu 12.10 will work out of the box as well.
> 
> I suggest you file a bug report so that 12.04.1 works.


12.04 was just released in April o0. I don't get why I would have to immediately jump to another kernel. Fedora 17 isn't out or it doesn't appear to be looking over the project page. 

"WOW." is all I can say at this point. Just, "WOW." I know that DELL is the main culprit here, I get that their proprietary hardware and lack of support is what's at fault here but still..."WOW."

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> 12.04 was just released in April o0. I don't get why I would have to immediately jump to another kernel. Fedora 17 isn't out or it doesn't appear to be looking over the project page.


Because the problems you are experiencing with Ubuntu 12.04 are fixed in a new kernel. That is what new packages bring, bug fixes.

If you do not want to jump to a new kernel, use the grub options you were given.

But yes, both the gma500_gfx and the emgd require user intervention.

The gma500_gfx requires less effort and has less bugs.

Fedora 17 will be released in 2 weeks. You can download the RC if you like or wait 2 weeks.

http://lists.fedoraproject.org/piper...ay/000449.html

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I am going to ask the staff to review the status of the gma500.
> 
> I am uncomfortable with people advising to use the emgd driver on these forums as this is starting to involve packages outside of the default ubuntu repositories (ie custom iso , custom kernels).
> 
> The gma500 team  [ https://launchpad.net/~gma500 ] does not have stable packages in the ppa for 12.04.
> 
> The forums are not for supporting this sort of custom stuff.
> 
> At a minimum, I think I need to ask those supporting the emgd to:
> ...


FWIW - Staff sort of has had enough of the emgd and "holy wars" , and I have had enough of fixing broken emgd systems.

Last stable release from the gma500 team was Maverick , Ubuntu 10.10

https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/ppa

gma500 team labels the driver as "Experimental" or "Development" for ubuntu 11.04 and 11.10. There are no packages for 12.04.

Posts outside of the gma500 team are considered off topic and are no longer supported here.

If you disagree with this decision, you are free to add it to the FC agenda.

Please don't kill the messenger  :Wink:

----------


## nothingspecial

This has gone on long enough

We support gma500_gfx

Update: gma500_gfx support thread

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupp...eoCardsPoulsbo

If the gma500 team wish to contact the FC https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ForumCouncil

we would consider re-opening the thread.

Closed.

----------

